# Open Show n' Tell 2016



## TWS (Jan 2, 2016)

Ladies and Gents, it's that time of year again .

 Come one and come all, let's all get to the big chop in the fall . May your pastures be green and full of dank and your journey's be safe and prosperous .

 Happy Growing from the RIU outdoor crew.


----------



## angryblackman (Jan 2, 2016)

Cherry popped! I hope this season brings you all fat nugs and sore fingers!


----------



## 420tycoon (Jan 2, 2016)

3rd, and in for the season, lets see some amazing buds/ medications!


----------



## Garden Boss (Jan 2, 2016)

Wishing everyone a safe year, and totes upon totes stuffed full of dank weed.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 2, 2016)

Here's to best wishes for all to a great 2016 season! I have a few things in the works now....
I have 10 Cherry pie clones (about 18" tall), 1 Northern lights clone, and 3 GG#4 clones all from @Garden Boss going in the grow shed. I also popped a few strains of seeds this week that have been acquired from past BBQ's. Those are...
1) Orange Rhino from Wheezer (1st BBQ)
2) Orange OG X Orange Trainwreck from Wheezer (1st BBQ)
3) Cherry pie X Blueberry from @papapayne (December 2015 BBQ)
4) Jilly Bean hyroot x Jilly Bean hyroot from @Mohican (December 2014 BBQ)
5) MOGOS OG (Jesus OG/Scotts OG) x LoveChild, JBHR from Mohican (Dec 2014 BBQ)
6) Quantum Kush3 x LoveChild, MK Ultra, JBHR from Mohican (December 2014 BBQ)
7) Candyland A single bag seed from another grower from the Santa Cruz area. He was busting up a bud for a joint when a seed popped out. Amazing looking bud
#8 Cinderella 99 X Sour Diesel From the cat that came with @curious2garden (2014 BBQ) I think that's where they came from. With all the THC ingested at these BBQ's, who knows where they came from. Hoping @curious2garden can confirm that.
.
I have everything on a 24/0 schedule until the last week of February, then cuttings will be taken from each plant to clone. The mother plants will be put into the greenhouse for a spring harvest, and clones will be turned down to a 18/6 schedule, preparing them for the fall. This way I'll be able to see and sample what strains I like, then decide what I want to run for the large fall outdoor run.
Good luck to all!
TMB-


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2016)

My in ground pots and kiddie pool have been amended with chicken manure compost, earth worm castings , dried leafs and mulch .
They're on the stove cooking per say.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 2, 2016)

clearing a pad for a 30x40 greenhouse. Hope to start it next weekend. Also will be using the bob cat mixing and making my soil for the year and moving brush. Hah. Busy weekend.


----------



## nuggs (Jan 2, 2016)

Looking like a great year ! Good luck to all RIU members, my we all have a Awesome year !


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2016)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3576659 clearing a pad for a 30x40 greenhouse. Hope to start it next weekend. Also will be using the bob cat mixing and making my soil for the year and moving brush. Hah. Busy weekend.


Do you drive the bobcat yourself ?


----------



## 757growin (Jan 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> Do you drive the bobcat yourself ?


Hells yeah man! I am a 1 man crew. Lols. It's not a bobcat but similar, hand controls instead of foot.


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2016)

How did you learn?


----------



## 757growin (Jan 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> How did you learn?


When I was a kid my best buds dad was a regional manager at a tool rental place. I learned how to ride a wheelie in one by 10 years old. Lol


----------



## northeastmarco (Jan 2, 2016)

Eager for this season ,have to wait still about 6 weeks at least.so far my list is-
Gtm special-did awesome last season,yield and potency
501 og x 501 og x sealevel-another good yielder and potency
Buddha Tahoe og x Buddha Tahoe og x sea level -( ocean og )
Candytrain
Chernobyl - to be crossed with gtm special
Ghost train haze-to be crossed with gtm special

A couple that the seeds are finishing now
Gg4 x stumble weed
Cherry pie x stumble weed
And of coarse have another list that I don't know which ones I will have room for
Sea dragon,blue dream x night terror og,poison warp,poison warp x c 99,seawarp and a few more,lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 2, 2016)

Page one, MUTHAFUCKAS!


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 2, 2016)

Lol, me too. Gonna do the largest guerilla grow I've ever done this coming season.


----------



## jacrispy (Jan 2, 2016)

my gsc mom 
My first grow was awesome
Come on may come on may


----------



## nuggs (Jan 2, 2016)

nuggs said:


> Looking like a great year ! Good luck to all RIU members, my we all have a Awesome year !


as a retired operator that looks like fun! greesy side down..lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2016)

Best of luck peoples....

Am i still on page one MOTHUFUCKAS ?


----------



## 757growin (Jan 3, 2016)

About 2.5 yards of Llama poo and 2.5 yards of reused soil and some ewc and ammendments. This will be for the spring run 2016!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2016)

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSUCK.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 3, 2016)

Our neighbor loaned us his last [email protected]


----------



## TWS (Jan 3, 2016)

So Im doing some reading studying on new legislation this year on MMRSA and my county . Stumbled on to that Riverside county passed a ordinance 925 last year banning large commercial out door growing in unicorporated zones. Large scale to be exact. They chopped down 30 k + plants from July second to December 21st . BUT to protect the Patient and caregivers a 12 plant limit ( does not say 12 immature or 6 mature ) per patient or care giver with no more than two Recs (total 24 per parcel ) .
Now when you read Cal Normal this is what it says and does not differ between unicorporated or incorporated. Of course your city could have it's own ordinance which as far as I can tell mine does not. Up until now Riverside county was 12 immature 6 mature.
Thought the so Cal guys in Riverside county might be interested.
 It's still all grey matter. Just a fucked up mess. But I will grow my 12 and feel better about it . Or we might Rock 24 10 footers. LOL

News Blog
http://www.kesq.com/news/riverside-county-eradicates-30k-marijuana-plants-since-july/37070408

Cal Normal
http://www.canorml.org/medical-marijuana/local-growing-limits-in-California

Riverside county Cal Normal
http://www.canorml.org/medical-marijuana/local-growing-limits-in-California#Riverside


----------



## 757growin (Jan 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> So Im doing some reading studying on new legislation this year on MMRSA and my county . Stumbled on to that Riverside county passed a ordinance 925 last year banning large commercial out door growing in unicorporated zones. Large scale to be exact. They chopped down 30 k + plants from July second to December 21st . BUT to protect the Patient and caregivers a 12 plant limit ( does not say 12 immature or 6 mature ) per patient or care giver with no more than two Recs (total 24 per parcel ) .
> Now when you read Cal Normal this is what it says and does not differ between unicorporated or incorporated. Of course your city could have it's own ordinance which as far as I can tell mine does not. Up until now Riverside county was 12 inmature 6 mature.
> Thought the so Cal guys in Riverside county might be interested.
> It's still all grey matter. Just a fucked up mess. But I will grow my 12 and feel better about it . Or we might Rock 24 10 footers. LOL
> ...


Yeah I just learned for zoning purposes san diego county allows 1.5 times the amount prop 215 allows. So 9 flowering 18 immature and up to 1.5 pounds..


----------



## doublejj (Jan 3, 2016)

Here is Diesel on our neighbors farm. You can see one of his greenhouses.....


----------



## TWS (Jan 3, 2016)

so nice and Green.


----------



## nuggs (Jan 3, 2016)

very nice!


----------



## getawaymountain (Jan 4, 2016)

were getting all ready to do 72 big ones in the back yard here law doesn't give a shit how many ya grow they(po-po ) refused to even look at rec last season its wide open in my county and the guerilla grow also got a couple new spots all ready in the bush plus greenhouse to start them all in going to be a good season if all goes well start everything here in mid feb after the seeds are done we are doing now market has opened up some and the numbers are lower but things are moving 2000- a unit / 2400 by the oz wish all a great season everywhere


----------



## adower (Jan 4, 2016)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3576659 clearing a pad for a 30x40 greenhouse. Hope to start it next weekend. Also will be using the bob cat mixing and making my soil for the year and moving brush. Hah. Busy weekend.


Wow 30x40. Gonna be a busy busy year for you! Congrats!


----------



## BcDigger (Jan 4, 2016)

Wow show and tell already! Shit, I already feal like I'm behind.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 4, 2016)

adower said:


> Wow 30x40. Gonna be a busy busy year for you! Congrats!


Yeah man. Trying to beat all these new mmj laws that go into full effect in 2018. Supposedly thats when enforcement begins. I want to be done and retired by 2018!


----------



## fumble (Jan 4, 2016)

I have a feeling this is gonna be great


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 4, 2016)

2nd that @fumble 

I think I had little too much fumble chocolate New Year's Eve.. Woke up at three am sleeping on the stairs and my kitty Olivia was biting my head trying to wake me up..


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 4, 2016)

YEAAAAA... PAGE 2 MUTHAFUCKAS


----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 4, 2016)

2016 outdoor season, subject to change many times...

Chernobyl "slymer" (warrior cut)
lemon Og (warrior cut)
Blueberry
Orangutan aka Donald Trump (GG#4 X Tangie)
Matanuska Thunder fu**
Fortune cookies (warrior cut) Not sure how it will do outside, need to research
SRS by @supchaka
Jurple big bud


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 4, 2016)

Guerilla outdoor season, also subject to change. 

JBF4 X CCK 
Jackberry F5
CCK F2
Candytrain 
Island Afghani
Stumbleberry
Sea Dragon

Maybe some late:
Sannie's Jack
Killing Fields
Sugar Punch
Shackzilla 
Heribei


----------



## fumble (Jan 4, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> 2nd that @fumble
> 
> I think I had little too much fumble chocolate New Year's Eve.. Woke up at three am sleeping on the stairs and my kitty Olivia was biting my head trying to wake me up..


lol...oops


----------



## 420mon (Jan 5, 2016)

state law will allow 100 square feet of medical cannabis for a patient, and allow caregivers to grow 500 square feet for up to five patients

How does anyone grow six plants outdoors with 100 square feet?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 5, 2016)

420mon said:


> state law will allow 100 square feet of medical cannabis for a patient, and allow caregivers to grow 500 square feet for up to five patients
> 
> How does anyone grow six plants outdoors with 100 square feet?


You wouldnt grow 4 or 5 but bigger than any of the six u had to fit into that space ?


----------



## TWS (Jan 5, 2016)

420mon said:


> state law will allow 100 square feet of medical cannabis for a patient, and allow caregivers to grow 500 square feet for up to five patients
> 
> How does anyone grow six plants outdoors with 100 square feet?


What state ? Sounds like indoor Sq footage. You good get 1 big 10 pounder in there though.


----------



## doubletake (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm pretty excited about this year got lots of the mk ultras popped and some clones that rooted, just popped some fem bubbas gift, and Amherst sour d (freebies from hebies) hopefully this year is a good one!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 5, 2016)

I got the same ultras and sour d and bubbas gift etc plus the headbands...gd luck man !


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> What state ? Sounds like indoor Sq footage. You good get 1 big 10 pounder in there though.


Wats wrong with 4 2 pounders of variety ?


----------



## 757growin (Jan 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> What state ? Sounds like indoor Sq footage. You good get 1 big 10 pounder in there though.


I think those are gonna be some of the new rules that go into effect in cali.


----------



## mushroom head (Jan 5, 2016)

So far all I have on the list is Skywalker! Sick of running strains that end up not finishing because of our short season. Not going to gamble like other years, skywalker produces good and is dank.

I do hope to run some of getaways fast strains as well though!


----------



## fumble (Jan 5, 2016)

doubletake said:


> I'm pretty excited about this year got lots of the mk ultras popped and some clones that rooted, just popped some fem bubbas gift, and Amherst sour d (freebies from hebies) hopefully this year is a good one!View attachment 3578987View attachment 3578989


I effing love your MK Ultras  mine did very well...looking forward to popping the rest of them


----------



## sauceulike (Jan 5, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> So far all I have on the list is Skywalker! Sick of running strains that end up not finishing because of our short season. Not going to gamble like other years, skywalker produces good and is dank.
> 
> I do hope to run some of getaways fast strains as well though!


----------



## sauceulike (Jan 5, 2016)

I had a skywalker this past season and it was tall and lanky.I had problems with broken branches due to its tall structure.The smoke wasn't all that great either.I grew one from the same pack the year before and was short and bushy.That plant produced some dank ass herb that would make you forget how to add.Good luck on your grow!!!


----------



## mushroom head (Jan 5, 2016)

sauceulike said:


> I had a skywalker this past season and it was tall and lanky.I had problems with broken branches due to its tall structure.The smoke wasn't all that great either.I grew one from the same pack the year before and was short and bushy.That plant produced some dank ass herb that would make you forget how to add.Good luck on your grow!!!


Same thing happened to me actually! I had a few skywalkers that were real heavy sativa. I also had one that grew short and bushy, with dank flowers. I started the last 8 skywalkers that I have already, I plan on cloning the hell out of them and planting the clones for my guerilla season. 

I wish you goodluck as well.


----------



## northeastmarco (Jan 5, 2016)

sauceulike said:


> I had a skywalker this past season and it was tall and lanky.I had problems with broken branches due to its tall structure.The smoke wasn't all that great either.I grew one from the same pack the year before and was short and bushy.That plant produced some dank ass herb that would make you forget how to add.Good luck on your grow!!!





mushroom head said:


> Same thing happened to me actually! I had a few skywalkers that were real heavy sativa. I also had one that grew short and bushy, with dank flowers. I started the last 8 skywalkers that I have already, I plan on cloning the hell out of them and planting the clones for my guerilla season.
> 
> I wish you goodluck as well.


I ran rd 501og which has sky walker in it,came out pretty good.same thing tall and lanky,I think the og traits in it.got some more and crossing with the few seeds I got from a branch last season.what you guys said is why I am working on all my own seeds and crosses,tired of buying them and not having any consistency.


----------



## sixmilecreek (Jan 5, 2016)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3576659 clearing a pad for a 30x40 greenhouse. Hope to start it next weekend. Also will be using the bob cat mixing and making my soil for the year and moving brush. Hah. Busy weekend.


Looks like you will have a nice set up


----------



## sixmilecreek (Jan 5, 2016)

doubletake said:


> I'm pretty excited about this year got lots of the mk ultras popped and some clones that rooted, just popped some fem bubbas gift, and Amherst sour d (freebies from hebies) hopefully this year is a good one!View attachment 3578987View attachment 3578989


Now that bubbas gift sounds amazing ...look forward to seeing how it turns out. good luck!


----------



## TWS (Jan 5, 2016)

757growin said:


> I think those are gonna be some of the new rules that go into effect in cali.


For recreational ? I haven't seen that yet, I know at one point I will glanced over the prop but don't remember. I know when we talking the other day our counties just set new ordinances .


----------



## 757growin (Jan 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> For recreational ? I haven't seen that yet, I know at one point I will glanced over the prop but don't remember. I know when we talking the other day our counties just set new ordinances .


For medical bud. Here ya go with a link.
http://www.canorml.org/medical-marijuana/local-growing-limits-in-California

They say the law is on paper only now and will be months before they are ready to enforce. But yeah 100 sqft!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 6, 2016)

757growin said:


> For medical bud. Here ya go with a link.
> http://www.canorml.org/medical-marijuana/local-growing-limits-in-California
> 
> They say the law is on paper only now and will be months before they are ready to enforce. But yeah 100 sqft!


But you can have 5 recs without being commercial(needing a permit) so 500 sqft. Not great for outdoors but still doable.
Here in good ol' butte county, all i could grow LEGITLY outdoors this year was 100sqft period. All of the plant has to be in a "glass box" within that 100sqft too. Thats it! Maximum. And that's on five acres. Some serious bullshit.
And now, at my primary residence in Paradise, thay are working to ban all things medical. They are trying to make it illegal to grow anything indoors too, like Merced just did. Wtf is up rite?


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

That was a good one 4.5 in Banning. Real close to home,


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> That was a good one 4.5 in Banning. Real close to home,


Used to go shooting out there


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> But you can have 5 recs without being commercial(needing a permit) so 500 sqft. Not great for outdoors but still doable.
> Here in good ol' butte county, all i could grow LEGITLY outdoors this year was 100sqft period. All of the plant has to be in a "glass box" within that 100sqft too. Thats it! Maximum. And that's on five acres. Some serious bullshit.
> And now, at my primary residence in Paradise, thay are working to ban all things medical. They are trying to make it illegal to grow anything indoors too, like Merced just did. Wtf is up rite?


Shit makes my head hurt and pisses me off at the same time.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Shit makes my head hurt and pisses me off at the same time.


Perfectly said! Prices will rise and I'm going indoors big time!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 6, 2016)

757growin said:


> Perfectly said! Prices will rise and I'm going indoors big time!


Man, it sure was fun doing both at the same time though!
We got visited from the local sherriffs dept, back when they still dropped in on you around 3 -4 yrs ago around here. We had our 48 huge trees outdoors, but had our 30 lights rocking indoor too. Cop asked if we have anything indoors and we said, naaaaah. That was it, but we were all sweating
That same cop went down to our other spot, directly below at my other buddies house, and talked all kinds of shit. He was saying how your neihbors blueknight is way better than yours to my budy. Talking all kinds of shit, trying start a war or something. Little did he know the garden belonged to the same person funny ass shit.
Some really good times doing both though. I miss it.


----------



## 420mon (Jan 6, 2016)

100sq feet sucks, mon doesn't want five scripts but needs 500sq for five plants. Mon would have to use five scripts to grow five plants........

If mon had five scripts that means he could do 30 plants but not really because he would only have 500sq and lucky if he does six. Mon is confused and dislikes.

Mons outdoor garden is now too big, it's gonna be hard to change it from 35x25 to 10feet or get five scripts and grow for other people just so mon can get 500sqft.


----------



## 420mon (Jan 6, 2016)

Oh yeah, and they limited scripts to five but also taking about changing just to three scripts maximum. That would only be 300sqft!!


----------



## 420mon (Jan 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wats wrong with 4 2 pounders of variety ?


Can you grow four, two pound plants in a ten foot space?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 6, 2016)

420mon said:


> 100sq feet sucks, mon doesn't want five scripts but needs 500sq for five plants. Mon would have to use five scripts to grow five plants........
> 
> If mon had five scripts that means he could do 30 plants but not really because he would only have 500sq and lucky if he does six. Mon is confused and dislikes.
> 
> Mons outdoor garden is now too big, it's gonna be hard to change it from 35x25 to 10feet or get five scripts and grow for other people just so mon can get 500sqft.


Allot is going to change before it's even able to be implemented. Recreational will most likely be voted legal this November vote. But most of the things in the three pieces of legislation were put there for rec going legal supposedly. Pesticide testing, etc.


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Man, it sure was fun doing both at the same time though!
> We got visited from the local sherriffs dept, back when they still dropped in on you around 3 -4 yrs ago around here. We had our 48 huge trees outdoors, but had our 30 lights rocking indoor too. Cop asked if we have anything indoors and we said, naaaaah. That was it, but we were all sweating
> That same cop went down to our other spot, directly below at my other buddies house, and talked all kinds of shit. He was saying how your neihbors blueknight is way better than yours to my budy. Talking all kinds of shit, trying start a war or something. Little did he know the garden belonged to the same person funny ass shit.
> Some really good times doing both though. I miss it.



Will CCH 1 recreational kick this nonsense to the curb and all of it be a waste of time at the end of the year ?


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

420mon said:


> Oh yeah, and they limited scripts to five but also taking about changing just to three scripts maximum. That would only be 300sqft!!


I'm with you mon, 500 sq ft ain't shit either . 25 x 20 . I can spit that far.


----------



## 420mon (Jan 6, 2016)

757growin said:


> Perfectly said! Prices will rise and I'm going indoors big time!



many despenserys and big time growers are gong to get commercial license leaving us with 100sf and mon heard they already have new enforcement teams, greenhouse or outdoor they gonna hit em if you ain't following the rules.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Will CCH 1 recreational kick this nonsense to the curb and all of it be a waste of time at the end of the year ?


I dunno bro. But I'm waiting to relocate. Hopefully it will be more clear after the Nov vote.


----------



## 420mon (Jan 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Will CCH 1 recreational kick this nonsense to the curb and all of it be a waste of time at the end of the year ?


That's a huge possibility, that's one reason my county has not made any guildlines because they are waiting to see, so they don't waste their time making all these rules for it to only be pointless.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 6, 2016)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3576659 clearing a pad for a 30x40 greenhouse. Hope to start it next weekend. Also will be using the bob cat mixing and making my soil for the year and moving brush. Hah. Busy weekend.


Hell yea. I rented a backhoe a while back and kept it for a few days. Saved a few grand.

Been thinking about buying one. Easy money. Well not easy.

I started on a construction site and they needed someone to run one. I grew up on tractors and front end loaders. I said screw and climb on it.

Looks good. I'm wanting to build a good passive greenhouse for year round use.


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

420mon said:


> many despenserys and big time growers are gong to get commercial license leaving us with 100sf and mon heard they already have new enforcement teams, greenhouse or outdoor they gonna hit em if you ain't following the rules.


They say most likely it will be overturned because of prop 215.


----------



## 420mon (Jan 6, 2016)

Mon doesn't know about everyone else but for mon, one single plant could need up to 100 sq ft and thus reducing our plant count from six to maybe two, it's essentially a ban in disguise!!!

Leave our prop 215 alone!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 6, 2016)

420mon said:


> Mon doesn't know about everyone else but for mon, one single plant could need up to 100 sq ft and thus reducing our plant count from six to maybe two, it's essentially a ban in disguise!!!
> 
> Leave our prop 215 alone!!


It's sb420 that ended up fucking everyone. It did a lot of good at first, now towns are using it to ban outdoor completely. A la butte, shasta, yuba counties etc


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 6, 2016)

Question....
As I understand the new rules, each county is given freedom to amend their own rules on medical grows (like Merced county just did, banning everything MMJ). My county (Mariposa) in 2014 amended their own rules allowing 12 plants per patient, 2 patients max per parcel. Nowhere in their language does it give a sq. footage area to grow in.
I guess my question is, now that the state is only allowing us 100sq.ft. to grow in, am I allowed to grow beyond that 100 sq.ft. area because the county's language mentions nothing about sq.footage? I was very happy with my county making the rules here, less gray area, and the laws were more defined. Now it all went gray again.
All this is very confusing to me. So much gray area in all of this. Guess I'll just keep doing what I'm doing until I get "that" knock on the door.
Sheesh!
TMB-

http://www.mariposacounty.org/documentcenter/view/33409


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 6, 2016)

Same for Amador


----------



## 420mon (Jan 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> They say most likely it will be overturned because of prop 215.


Mon really hopes so, 
Mon been growing for years, legal or illegal. Mon never had a problem. It doesn't matter what the county does, Mon is growing.

People who thought like that were probably right. But, now California is moving into what it's best at; taxing and regulating. Many of the taxes generated by the new regulations are going directly back into eradication of non-compliant grows. In addition, the fines associated with non-compliant grows are going to be very high. 

This is not business as usual. The state is going to have both the will and the resources to eradicate non-compliant gardens and impose heavy fines. Non-compliant growers are on their way out.


----------



## 420mon (Jan 6, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Question....
> As I understand the new rules, each county is given freedom to amend their own rules on medical grows (like Merced county just did, banning everything MMJ). My county (Mariposa) in 2014 amended their own rules allowing 12 plants per patient, 2 patients max per parcel. Nowhere in their language does it give a sq. footage area to grow in.
> I guess my question is, now that the state is only allowing us 100sq.ft. to grow in, am I allowed to grow beyond that 100 sq.ft. area because the county's language mentions nothing about sq.footage? I was very happy with my county making the rules here, less gray area, and the laws were more defined. Now it all went gray again.
> All this is very confusing to me. So much gray area in all of this. Guess I'll just keep doing what I'm doing until I get "that" knock on the door.
> ...



From what Mon has heard, anything over 100 square feet per script, and no more than five scripts requires state licensing because it's deemed commercial, not personal, by default.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 6, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Same for Amador


Add Solano county to the fuckery now.
http://www.dailyrepublic.com/news/fairfield/solano-supervisors-ok-temporary-medi-pot-ban/


----------



## 420mon (Jan 6, 2016)

100sqft per script is sneaky, saying growing is allowed, stating you can grow specific numbers but then not allowing enough room to actually grow that number.


----------



## 420tycoon (Jan 6, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> But you can have 5 recs without being commercial(needing a permit) so 500 sqft. Not great for outdoors but still doable.
> Here in good ol' butte county, all i could grow LEGITLY outdoors this year was 100sqft period. All of the plant has to be in a "glass box" within that 100sqft too. Thats it! Maximum. And that's on five acres. Some serious bullshit.
> And now, at my primary residence in Paradise, thay are working to ban all things medical. They are trying to make it illegal to grow anything indoors too, like Merced just did. Wtf is up rite?


i noticed you said youre in butte county as well. im in oroville currently and planning to move to paradise, but after reading your post... im kinda iffy about it now, i was planning to move up there so i can go indoor, is paradise not the town for that? im trying to stayclose to chico so i can continue going to school. is there any new ordinances or serious facts i should consider before i legittly move up there? any and all information is greatly appreciated.thanks in advance.... i tried to pm you.. but said i couldnt..


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 6, 2016)

420tycoon said:


> i noticed you said youre in butte county as well. im in oroville currently and planning to move to paradise, but after reading your post... im kinda iffy about it now, i was planning to move up there so i can go indoor, is paradise not the town for that? im trying to stayclose to chico so i can continue going to school. is there any new ordinances or serious facts i should consider before i legittly move up there? any and all information is greatly appreciated.thanks in advance.... i tried to pm you.. but said i couldnt..


Put it this way bro,
Even if they ban indoor up here, it ain't gonna stop me doing what I'm doing
But if I was you, I would try to avoid the incorporated towns, like chico, and P-town
I would be thinking Magalia if you like it up here.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 6, 2016)

I like chico a lot, awesome lil paradise.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 6, 2016)

Purpsmagurps said:


> I like chico a lot, awesome lil paradise.


I'm driving down there right now


----------



## 420tycoon (Jan 6, 2016)

yea theres a few nice places in magalia i was looking at, thanks for the tips. but as for outdoor, as long as im on outskirts of town, what are the chances of gettin rolled on? (all legit and legal) im not too concerned jus being precautious per say.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 6, 2016)

My grandparents live there, get some Woodstock's pizza for me! my fav.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 6, 2016)

420tycoon said:


> yea theres a few nice places in magalia i was looking at, thanks for the tips. but as for outdoor, as long as im on outskirts of town, what are the chances of gettin rolled on? (all legit and legal) im not too concerned jus being precautious per say.


the only outdoor I did around here was up above oroville, and yankee hill/concow area. Up in the sticks. Over the years I have heard of people getting their outdoor ripped in magalia. but other than that, no coppers


----------



## 420tycoon (Jan 6, 2016)

good to know. staying inside.... bwuahahaha but yea get some woodstock pizza!! lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 6, 2016)

420tycoon said:


> good to know. staying inside.... bwuahahaha but yea get some woodstock pizza!! lol


We were partying/camping down at whiskey flat and left rite before this went down. That grant(scott)guy bumbed some .45 rounds off me the night before.
He left at the same time we did. Went home(magalia) realized he had been ripped. Caught up to the kid that ripped him off back down at whiskey flat, and murdered him. 
http://www.chicoer.com/general-news/20070716/man-slain-at-whiskey-flat

Pretty fucking crazy huh?
But if you're used to oroville already, no prob!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 6, 2016)

Putting some green here to lighten the mood...
Wonder woman no 2 as i call it 

Done the aussie way in a rainwater tank
Keep it green


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 6, 2016)

Bubblegum pushing over 5ft now


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3579615 View attachment 3579615 Putting some green here to lighten the mood...
> Wonder woman no 2 as i call it
> 
> Done the aussie way in a rainwater tank
> Keep it green


 whos that ?


----------



## nuggs (Jan 6, 2016)

Bubblegum got a maxsea push going in the top!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> whos that ?


The second wonder woman i gifted to a gd mate


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 6, 2016)

nuggs said:


> Bubblegum got a maxsea push going in the top!


First full strength feed this morning nuggs...i love the shape its taking after the toppings


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Allot is going to change before it's even able to be implemented. Recreational will most likely be voted legal this November vote. But most of the things in the three pieces of legislation were put there for rec going legal supposedly. Pesticide testing, etc.





treemansbuds said:


> Question....
> As I understand the new rules, each county is given freedom to amend their own rules on medical grows (like Merced county just did, banning everything MMJ). My county (Mariposa) in 2014 amended their own rules allowing 12 plants per patient, 2 patients max per parcel. Nowhere in their language does it give a sq. footage area to grow in.
> I guess my question is, now that the state is only allowing us 100sq.ft. to grow in, am I allowed to grow beyond that 100 sq.ft. area because the county's language mentions nothing about sq.footage? I was very happy with my county making the rules here, less gray area, and the laws were more defined. Now it all went gray again.
> All this is very confusing to me. So much gray area in all of this. Guess I'll just keep doing what I'm doing until I get "that" knock on the door.
> ...


 This is not CCH1 . Im pretty sure I will be voting against this .

http://www.canorml.org/news/Cal_NORML_Guide_to_AUMA.html


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

We can take this political BS over here

https://www.rollitup.org/t/legalazation-auma-2016-and-mmrsa.895191/


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2016)

it may all come down to enforcement. Some counties in Cali are quite alright with MMJ, and plan to do little enforcement....


----------



## fandango (Jan 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> it may all come down to enforcement. Some counties in Cali are quite alright with MMJ, and plan to do little enforcement....


Calaveras County has an open door policy.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2016)

fandango said:


> Calaveras County has an open door policy.


What?...no search warrants necessary in Calavaras county?...


----------



## fandango (Jan 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> What?...no search warrants necessary in Calavaras county?...


Well seems you can start in the ag sector now as a registered weed farmer..The story made headlines in our local weekly paper last week...even the owner of Senders was for the new industry taking hold here mountain ranch,


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2016)

fandango said:


> Well seems you can start in the ag sector now as a registered weed farmer..The story made headlines in our local weekly paper last week...even the owner of Senders was for the new industry taking hold here mountain ranch,


I still don't understand...


----------



## fandango (Jan 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I still don't understand...


The council is going to set some rules for commercial growers in the up coming session 2016.
They are a large group of growers here with their 99 plant count the local sheriff is OK with these grows.
I would hope the private growers like us can still go about our ways even after the big boys aquire their grow permits?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2016)

fandango said:


> The council is going to set some rules for commercial growers in the up coming session 2016.
> They are a large group of growers here with their 99 plant count the local sheriff is OK with these grows.
> I would hope the private growers like us can still go about our ways even after the big boys aquire their grow permits?


we are gonna just hunker down & hide in plain sight. I figure they will be busy at first policing all the commercial grows & busting the big outdoor growers. we Hope to fly under the radar for a couple years at least...


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

fandango said:


> The council is going to set some rules for commercial growers in the up coming session 2016.
> They are a large group of growers here with their 99 plant count the local sheriff is OK with these grows.
> I would hope the private growers like us can still go about our ways even after the big boys aquire their grow permits?





doublejj said:


> we are gonna just hunker down & hide in plain sight. I figure they will be busy at first policing all the commercial grows & busting the big outdoor growers. we Hope to fly under the radar for a couple years at least...


If you want to Commercial grow and your county doesn't ban it because they don't want permitted large scale grows then that's a good thing. Get your license and roll legit. What's happening now is a lot of the counties are banning any form of growing except small medical because if they don't set guidelines the state will for them. It's the small medical guy who is getting the short end of the stick because now there will be no more collective grows and now the counties have a soul right to say no commercial grows.
If I lived in a county that permitted it I sure as hell would be doing the footwork . They say licenses will not be available until 2018.
As things settle down more counties will come around .
I do see some lawsuits coming because of conflicts with SB 420 and prop 215.

You don't have to be a big guy. You just need your county to allow it . Or find one that does.


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> we are gonna just hunker down & hide in plain sight. I figure they will be busy at first policing all the commercial grows & busting the big outdoor growers. we Hope to fly under the radar for a couple years at least...


 If your county allows it get your paper work done.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> If you want to Commercial grow and your county doesn't ban it because they don't want permitted large scale grows then that's a good thing. Get your license and roll legit. What's happening now is a lot of the counties are banning any form of growing except small medical because if they don't set guidelines the state will for them. It's the small medical guy who is getting the short end of the stick because now there will be no more collective grows and now the counties have a soul right to say no commercial grows.
> If I lived in a county that permitted it I sure as hell would be doing the footwork . They say licenses will not be available until 2018.


I don't want anything to do with a permit. If you look at all the red tape, it will cost 1/2mil$$ to set up a legal commercial grow & you will be regulated to death.
Our county will still allow medical up to 5 script per parcel. we plan to put greenhouses on different properties & grow 5 scripts per parcel....


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I don't want anything to do with a permit. If you look at all the red tape, it will cost 1/2mil$$ to set up a legal commercial grow & you will be regulated to death.
> Our county will still allow medical up to 5 script per parcel. we plan to put greenhouses on different properties & grow 5 scripts per parcel....


 They red tape for the cultivator does not sound that bad, just don't abuse the water ways and don't use chemical pesticides. As far as cost goes I don't think it will be like that.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> They red tape for the cultivator does not sound that bad, just don't abuse the water ways and don't use chemical pesticides. As far as cost goes I don't think it will be like that.


Nothing on our farm at this time would meet regulations, we would have to doze it under & start from scratch.....


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

And 5 Scripps = a 25 x 20 area . 500 sq feet.There will be no more blowing it up and hiding below the radar unless local enforcement looks the other way and your neighbor who paid for a license isn't jelous because he bought a license and you didn't.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2016)

Just The list of "oversight" agencies scares me.....EPA, Calif Dept of water resources, ect...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> And 5 Scripps = a 25 x 20 area . 500 sq feet.There will be no more blowing it up and hiding below the radar unless local enforcement looks the other way and your neighbor who paid for a license isn't Lelouch because he bought a license and you didn't.


there is a greenhouse on many/most of the rural farms in our county, which ones have mmj?...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2016)

as soon as the gov declares a water emergency due to the next drought, I'm sure marijuana will loose out to wine grapes & cattle & get their water turned off...


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Nothing on our farm at this time would meet regulations, we would have to doze it under & start from scratch.....


You guys haven't built a permanent structure and aren' t pulling out of the creek or drain to it . What else matters . Nothing to a piece of dirt . Take a alfalfa field in the middle of Fresno per say ?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> You guys haven't built a permanent structure and aren' t pulling out of the creek or drain to it . What else matters . Nothing to a piece of dirt . Take a alfalfa field in the middle of Fresno per say ?


You won't be able to grow it in a field like alfalfa....


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> there is a greenhouse on many/most of the rural farms in our county, which ones have mmj?...


I don't think they will need a warrant to find out. All so if the cultivator was to sell to a store front they will ask for your paperwork. I know this is not always the case but.........


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> You won't be able to grow it in a field like alfalfa....


 Just an example of a piece of farmland. And why not ? Lol that,s what the counties are afraid of.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> I don't think they will need a warrant to find out. All so if the cultivator was to sell to a store front they will ask for your paperwork. I know this is not always the case but.........


how without a warrant?....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2016)

we have a locked gate & big guard dogs.....they are gonna need a warrant...


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

Give me a permit , a piece of dirt and a fence and I'll be right off the side of the 5 in yo face .


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> how without a warrant?....


It will be just like code enforcement in the city. Get a ticket for leaving your trash cans out. That easy.


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> we have a locked gate & big guard dogs.....they are gonna need a warrant...


They will leave a citation or note on the gate.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> It will be just like code enforcement in the city. Get a ticket for leaving your trash cans out. That easy.


we are so far out, off the grid on the fringe they would get to us last & have to drive by 20 others farms to get here....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> They will leave a citation or note on the gate.


If it gets to that just be prepaired to move your plants. Smart pots on pallets, I could unload a greenhouse in 1 day with a bobcat....


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

At least the fines aren't to steep.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> At least the fines aren't to steep.


fines? for what?...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2016)

if they cannot see into the greenhouse they cannot know what is inside. Just owning a greenhouse is not grounds for a code check.


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> we are so far out, off the grid on the fringe they would get to us last & have to drive by 20 others farms to get here....


I'm just saying, if I had the chance to make a grip of money and be on the up and up and sleep good at night why wouldn't you ? You guys all ready have it half licked.


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> if they cannot see into the greenhouse they cannot know what is inside. Just owning a greenhouse is not grounds for a code check.


 How come the city can knock on my door and ask me how many dogs I have or tell me to cut my grass ?


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

Denial is not grounds for dismissal . Lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> there is a greenhouse on many/most of the rural farms in our county, which ones have mmj?...


Probably all of them.


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> If it gets to that just be prepaired to move your plants. Smart pots on pallets, I could unload a greenhouse in 1 day with a bobcat....


Better have a hydraulic jack or use the bobcat for those 2 hundies and 8 ft trees .


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'm just saying, if I had the chance to make a grip of money and be on the up and up and sleep good at night why wouldn't you ? You guys all ready have it half licked.


Nothing we have except the well is legal. We would have to pay the fines for building it in the first place & tear it down & rebuild to get a legal permit. A pot legal greenhouse costs $40-$50,000 for a small one......


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Better have a hydraulic jack or use the bobcat for those 2 hundies and 8 ft trees .


If it comes to that we'll install light dep kits & just flip smaller plants & still get 3 harvests a year...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2016)

I would sleep better only worrying about code enforcement showing up rathar than the EPA & CalOsha....


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Nothing we have except the well is legal. We would have to pay the fines for building it in the first place & tear it down & rebuild to get a legal permit. A pot legal greenhouse costs $40-$50,000 for a small one......


What do you mean by pot legal ? You are not in town. The rules say out of plain site, guarded and a gate. You could plant straight in the ground with or with out one.you don't need a slab and a door .


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I would sleep better only worrying about code enforcement showing up rathar than the EPA & CalOsha....


Well maybe but all my years in the trades I've never seen those aholes. Thats where not enough man power comes in.
At least it wouldn't be the feds dropping out of helicopters looking like fucking Isis.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2016)

Yep, we are in a very rural county with very little resources, they have bigger fish to fry...


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

Good talking . I have to go find something to eat and water a few things. You'll probably check out soon. See you tomorrow.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> What do you mean by pot legal ? You are not in town. The rules say out of plain site, guarded and a gate. You could plant straight in the ground with or with out one.you don't need a slab and a door .


Bro you need to go read all the fine print of the new regulation & all of the rules & regulations of all the oversight agencies that are now involved. Like the FDA & the Dept of Pesticide regulation. The list goes on & on...


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Yep, we are in a very rural county with very little resources, they have bigger fish to fry...


 Thats how all this started. If ca didn't regulate they were gonna stop funding the broke ass state. Now they have to or better stay the hell out.


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Bro you need to go read all the fine print of the new regulation & all of the rules & regulations of all the oversight agencies that are now involved. Like the FDA & the Dept of Pesticide regulation. The list goes on & on...


I did . As far as the cultivation end goes , grow weed , don't spray bad shit on it and don't piss in the creek. 
Gotta go.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> I did .


My first reaction was that I would need $15,000 upr front for a lawyer to just read all the regulations & figure it out....and don't forget they will probably "auction" the permits off.....


----------



## TWS (Jan 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> My first reaction was that I would need $15,000 upr front for a lawyer to just read all the regulations & figure it out....and don't forget they will probably "auction" the permits off.....


Not sure about the lawyer. But they won't be auctioning them off . The farms will have it easier than the store fronts or end products like edibles and hash processing and transportation.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Not sure about the lawyer. But they won't be auctioning them off . The farms will have it easier than the store fronts or end products like edibles and hash processing and transportation.


Too much oversight & regulation to want go commercial. as long as they leave medical alone I'm happy, we are in a good county.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> I did . As far as the cultivation end goes , grow weed , don't spray bad shit on it and don't piss in the creek.
> Gotta go.


you underestimate the Government bro...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2016)

Bro you cannot even put a normal septic system in California any more. A legal "Double catch" septic system for our property would cost $45,000+...and that is for human waste only. One for a commercial greenhouse would probably cost twice as much..


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> if they cannot see into the greenhouse they cannot know what is inside. Just owning a greenhouse is not grounds for a code check.





doublejj said:


> Nothing we have except the well is legal. We would have to pay the fines for building it in the first place & tear it down & rebuild to get a legal permit. A pot legal greenhouse costs $40-$50,000 for a small one......


I'm sure they can roll up on you if no permit for the greenhouses. How can you keep them away if you have a building CODE violations, grading violations?
The two above statements contradict each other.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I'm sure they can roll up on you if no permit for the greenhouses. How can you keep them away if you have a building CODE violations, grading violations?
> The two above statements contradict each other.
> TMB-


I have been to our code enforcement office lol.....I think there are 2 people....we had an appointment with them for the well drilling & they never showed up, they just mailed us a questioner...they will be the least of our worries


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2016)

I have talked to 4-5 of our neighbors that all have greenhouse & asked if they had permits, they all said no. There are 1000's of greenhouses in this county....and 2 code enforcement officers, you do the math. And like dutiful public employees they would grab the low hanging fruit first & we are way out there, we would here them coming lol


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I have been to our code enforcement office lol.....I think there are 2 people....we had an appointment with them for the well drilling & they never showed up, they just mailed us a questioner...they will be the least of our worries





doublejj said:


> I have talked to 4-5 of our neighbors that all have greenhouse & asked if they had permits, they all said no. There are 1000's of greenhouses in this county....and 2 code enforcement officers, you do the math. And like dutiful public employees they would grab the low hanging fruit first & we are way out there, we would here them coming lol


Sounds like you have it all figured out jj. I just don't like leaving a "loop hole' for them to crawl through. It's all been rolling good so far for you guys, wishing you and the crew good luck this season.
TMB-


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> we have a locked gate & big guard dogs.....they are gonna need a warrant...


Right after measure A began being implemented here in Butte county, it took around 24 hrs to get their warrant. It was in the news(chicoER). Within a month, they had it down to a phone call approval right in front of your gate. That same judge had said before though, when measure A had just passed, that he wasn't going to be bothered with it? Wtf gave? Fucking asshole!
Now, thats's outdoor where they can see it by helicopter. They say it is supposed to be complaint driven, but all the deputy in the helicopter has to do, is be the one to complain. Its stupid, and that's why I stopped with my big outdoor spots
Even though lots of heads still pulled off those 200+ pound crops around here, I probably would have been the one to get fucked with if i tried though.

I will totally run with a permit, *IF* I'll be able to live, or be able to setup shop in a town that hasn't banned it! 
This fuckin state! I love it AND hate it.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Too much oversight & regulation to want go commercial. as long as they leave medical alone I'm happy, we are in a good county.


I don't think your farm would qualifies for medical, from what I've read the state would consider it commercial.


doublejj said:


> I have talked to 4-5 of our neighbors that all have greenhouse & asked if they had permits, they all said no. There are 1000's of greenhouses in this county....and 2 code enforcement officers, you do the math. And like dutiful public employees they would grab the low hanging fruit first & we are way out there, we would here them coming lol


All those new fees they are collecting will pay for plenty of enforcement officers. Just gonna take time to hire and train.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 7, 2016)

My fucking head hurts


----------



## TWS (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## reza92 (Jan 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> My fucking head hurts


Alls I know rubes is if we get caught we fucked


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2016)

Just having a un-permitted greenhouse on your property is not enough grounds for a search warrant... Do you really think they are going to search every greenhouse they can see?....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2016)

Plan A.....buy small rural pieces of land off the grid. Invest only enough into the infrastructure to clear a spot for a greenhouse & well & then rage it 3 crops a year until they swoop. You should be able to pay off everything after the first season.....season 2 is all gravy.
I know farmers with 5-6 of these set-ups and they kill it every year.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2016)

For demonstration purpose only.
lets say you buy 20acre parcel like this....

http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/reb/5373776826.html

You would need $20,000 down with the owner financing. Payments should be only a few hundred a month payments. Another $25-$30,000 should get you a well & 30x60 greenhouse. If you have a good year (2-3 crops) it would be easy to pull #200lbs+. Even at cali wholesale pot prices you will have enough to pay off everything..


----------



## 757growin (Jan 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Plan A.....buy small rural pieces of land off the grid. Invest only enough into the infrastructure to clear a spot for a greenhouse & well & then rage it 3 crops a year until they swoop. You should be able to pay off everything after the first season.....season 2 is all gravy.
> I know farmers with 5-6 of these set-ups and they kill it every year.


This seems like a good model for 2015. In 2016 I wouldn't recommend that investment to wait to be "swooped" on. I'm not interested in any prison sentences or fines. The state wants it's money and blood, one way or the other. Better off growing indoors where no one sees what your doing.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2016)

757growin said:


> This seems like a good model for 2015. In 2016 I wouldn't recommend that investment to wait to be "swooped" on. I'm not interested in any prison sentences or fines. The state wants it's money and blood, one way or the other. Better off growing indoors where no one sees what your doing.


code violations are fines only...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2016)

These are essentially "Burner" farms.....risk of a small fine vs pulling $100,000-$200,000?......it's a no brainer to me...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2016)

Lone Oak Farms was bought, built from scratch & paid off in 2015 season.....2016 is all gravy...


----------



## 757growin (Jan 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Lone Oak Farms was bought, built from scratch & paid off in 2015 season.....2016 is all gravy...


I'm glad it's worked for you. You deserve all the success bro. But if it takes a year to pay off? So 2016 would be my payoff year as an example. Now 2017 will be my profit year and also when the state has its act together more then likely. But 200k investment with this much uncertainty is a huge gamble. I'd rather sit in a casino chair and gamble . For 200k buy a home and blow it up. No one sees anything and when your done growing you still have an income earning home.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> code violations are fines only...


Unless once the code enforcement decides it looks like felony cultivation. They will call police at that point I believe.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2016)

757growin said:


> Unless once the code enforcement decides it looks like felony cultivation. They will call police at that point I believe.


No will keep the plant numbers to "medical" limits. That is where having a 2nd remote grow (my house in another county) comes in. I can provide a steady stream of large plants to keep the greenhouses full....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2016)

757growin said:


> I'm glad it's worked for you. You deserve all the success bro. But if it takes a year to pay off? So 2016 would be my payoff year as an example. Now 2017 will be my profit year and also when the state has its act together more then likely. But 200k investment with this much uncertainty is a huge gamble. I'd rather sit in a casino chair and gamble . For 200k buy a home and blow it up. No one sees anything and when your done growing you still have an income earning home.


I never said we didn't make profit in 2015, we did well + payed off the farm. You will risk a whole lot more than a fine, by blowing-up a house full of lights if you get caught. I think they would do more than fine you. And I know your not gonna make as much flipping houses, as these guy's do flipping greenhouses...


----------



## 757growin (Jan 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I never said we didn't make profit in 2015, we did well + payed off the farm. You will risk a whole lot more than a fine, by blowing-up a house full of lights if you get caught. I think they would do more than fine you. And I know your not gonna make as much flipping houses, as these guy's do flipping greenhouses...


I just need to make enough for one guy. Indoor can easily do that. I like the old saying, "out of sight, out of mind".


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2016)

757growin said:


> I just need to make enough for one guy. Indoor can easily do that. I like the old saying, "out of sight, out of mind".


that's where the greenhouses come in...your on the right track


----------



## 757growin (Jan 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> No will keep the plant numbers to "medical" counts. That is where having a 2nd remote grow (my house in another county) comes in. I can provide a steady stream of large plants to keep the greenhouses full....


I hope that you and the state share those medical counts. Cause then there's no worry. I'm not trying to argue. Guess that's the problem with theses laws. All up to interpretation. And I'm just another interpreter. But I hope you double last year's haul bro with no troubles at all. Wishing the best for all of us growers in 2016


----------



## 757growin (Jan 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> that's where the greenhouses come in...your on the right track


My greenhouse will hold my 9 - 1000 gals. That's what I'm allowed here. But my 6 car garage is another story. Lols


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2016)

757growin said:


> I hope that you and the state share those medical counts. Cause then there's no worry. I'm not trying to argue. Guess that's the problem with theses laws. All up to interpretation. And I'm just another interpreter. But I hope you double last year's haul bro with no troubles at all. Wishing the best for all of us growers in 2016


Like I said before, "as long as they leave medical alone"....our county is very respectful of MMJ


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2016)

757growin said:


> I'm glad it's worked for you. You deserve all the success bro. But if it takes a year to pay off? So 2016 would be my payoff year as an example. Now 2017 will be my profit year and also when the state has its act together more then likely. But 200k investment with this much uncertainty is a huge gamble. I'd rather sit in a casino chair and gamble . For 200k buy a home and blow it up. No one sees anything and when your done growing you still have an income earning home.


What a brilliant plan! 
I like the way you think


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2016)

757growin said:


> My greenhouse will hold my 9 - 1000 gals. That's what I'm allowed here. But my 6 car garage is another story. Lols


I would start plants in the garage & move 9 out at a time & cover the greenhouse & pull 3 crops a year....good luck bro


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2016)

We never invested $200k in anything....lol
The land we bought was always worth what we paid for it. The well only increased the property value...same with the greenhouses...all of that is still there & still worth everything we paid to put it in. Not much at risk there...the only thing we have at risk are the plants themselves...


----------



## 757growin (Jan 7, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> What a brilliant plan!
> I like the way you think


I'm zoned for commercial growing here in so cal. I'm setting this place up to be a grow op rental one day. Greenhouse/outdoor garden/ 30 k flowering room all on property. I'm thinking it should rent easily for top dollar.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I would start plants in the garage & move 9 out at a time & cover the greenhouse & pull 3 crops a year....good luck bro


Yeah I'm doing something like that. My custom built 30x40 greenhouse is setting me back 2500. Thats with endwalls and rollupsides. Now just have to build it. And buy the cover. Way better then buying a kit imo. Throw in a golden arm for 2500 and I have 1200 sqft for next to nothing! Gotta love it.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2016)

757growin said:


> I'm zoned for commercial growing here in so cal. I'm setting this place up to be a grow op rental one day. Greenhouse/outdoor garden/ 30 k flowering room all on property. I'm thinking it should rent easily for top dollar.


do you have a permit for the greenhouse?...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 7, 2016)

reza92 said:


> Alls I know rubes is if we get caught we fucked


And here i am worried about 2 or 3 plants with a hopefull yield combined of 2lb so i have enough medicine for personal for 12 months


----------



## 757growin (Jan 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> do you have a permit for the greenhouse?...


I don't need one for my size here. Already researched it.


----------



## adower (Jan 7, 2016)

Shoot why not buy a warehouse and go to town if you're going to go big.


----------



## adower (Jan 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> We never invested $200k in anything....lol
> The land we bought was always worth what we paid for it. The well only increased the property value...same with the greenhouses...all of that is still there & still worth everything we paid to put it in. Not much at risk there...the only thing we have at risk are the plants themselves...


The only bad thing about your post is the word "we"
Good luck this year! Can't wait to see what y'all do!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2016)

adower said:


> The only bad thing about your post is the word "we".


I am no longer physically able to grow like this, I need young partners. Besides I can play the old naïve remote landlord roll....."I just rent the land to those boys, I had no idea what they were doing up there".....


----------



## adower (Jan 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I am no longer physically able to grow like this, I need young partners. Besides I can play the old naïve remote landlord roll....."I just rent the land to those boys, I had no idea what they were doing up there".....


Lol! I guess you have to have the token "old dude" in the crew. No offense!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2016)

adower said:


> Shoot why not buy a warehouse and go to town if you're going to go big.


cost would be prohibitive.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2016)

757growin said:


> My greenhouse will hold my 9 - 1000 gals. That's what I'm allowed here. But my 6 car garage is another story. Lols


what's the dimension on that 1000gl smart pot bro?...


----------



## 757growin (Jan 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> what's the dimension on that 1000gl smart pot bro?...


Not sure. I think the geopot I used last year I think was about 8'x8' not sure the depth they don't even sell them that big anymore bought that 1 like 6 years ago. But I'm following your lead and having custom ones this year. My neighbor sews rv covers and stuff like that and said she would be able to do it.


----------



## fandango (Jan 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Give me a permit , a piece of dirt and a fence and I'll be right off the side of the 5 in yo face .


And sporting Large Bill Boards proclaiming the best Weed stand out West


----------



## doublejj (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm just trying to encourage some of you guy's that are on the fence to go for it, it can be done. If you have a little equity in a home/car/investments, you could tap into it enough to kick-start a greenhouse grow op. Best of luck in 2016 guy's...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 8, 2016)

anybody that can borrow $20,000 & an RV for 1 year, want to go in partners?........

http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/reb/5393112523.html


----------



## 757growin (Jan 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I'm just trying to encourage some of you guy's that are on the fence to go for it, it can be done. If you have a little equity in a home/car/investments, you could tap into it enough to kick-start a greenhouse grow op. Best of luck in 2016 guy's...


What happens to the home, car, investments if my crop is chopped? Or russet mites or the plague? Just saying that's a huge gamble to risk a home on. It can be done jj. You are the shining example. But I know ppl who have had crops chopped and hit by pests of some sort. It's no garuntee. Don't gamble it if you can't lose it what I was always told.. plus I like a casino chair


----------



## doublejj (Jan 8, 2016)

215 friendly rental.......

http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/apa/5381915490.html


----------



## doublejj (Jan 8, 2016)

757growin said:


> What happens to the home, car, investments if my crop is chopped? Or russet mites or the plague? Just saying that's a huge gamble to risk a home on. It can be done jj. You are the shining example. But I know ppl who have had crops chopped and hit by pests of some sort. It's no garuntee. Don't gamble it if you can't lose it what I was always told.. plus I like a casino chair


nothing ventured, nothing gained.....have you looked at your 401k lately?....


----------



## 757growin (Jan 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> nothing ventured, nothing gained.....have you looked at your 401k lately?....


It's been ebb and flow since I've had one. But over my lifetime so far I'm happy with my 401k and investments overall. They can't always go up. But my real estate is doing great!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 8, 2016)

Show me another $20,000 investment that will return $100k in one year, with low risk....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 8, 2016)

757growin said:


> It's been ebb and flow since I've had one. But over my lifetime so far I'm happy with my 401k and investments overall. They can't always go up. But my real estate is doing great!


If your real estate is doing great, just take out a equity credit line & lets make some money....


----------



## 757growin (Jan 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Show me another $20,000 investment that will return $100k in one year, with low risk....


Kilo or 2 of coke, meth? Same risk I would guess..


----------



## doublejj (Jan 8, 2016)

757growin said:


> Kilo or 2 of coke, meth? Same risk I would guess..


What?...no way lol


----------



## 757growin (Jan 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> If your real estate is doing great, just take out a equity credit line & lets make some money....


I would possibly invest. But I'm set in so cal.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 8, 2016)

757growin said:


> I would possibly invest. But I'm set in so cal.


lets get together with TWS and do something.....I'll throw in $20k....


----------



## 420tycoon (Jan 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> lets get together with TWS and do something.....I'll throw in $20k....


if only i had money like that to throw around lol id be in


----------



## doublejj (Jan 8, 2016)

420tycoon said:


> if only i had money like that to throw around lol id be in


If I was only 20 years younger......


----------



## doublejj (Jan 8, 2016)

for $7k down we could buy something like this & get started....

https://goldcountry.craigslist.org/reb/5391006689.html


----------



## doubletake (Jan 8, 2016)

757growin said:


> Kilo or 2 of coke, meth? Same risk I would guess..


Hahahah a I loved this answer


----------



## doubletake (Jan 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> for $7k down we could buy something like this & get started....
> 
> https://goldcountry.craigslist.org/reb/5391006689.html


That's badass for only 7k to get started.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> for $7k down we could buy something like this & get started....
> 
> https://goldcountry.craigslist.org/reb/5391006689.html


Man, I would be able to play one of my favorite disc golf courses like everyday! 
Squirrel creek is so technical. The pictures of that property look just like SC. Too bad its that far away from me home. It's only about a half hour away from my other pad in yuba co, but that is already 1hr from here. I love grass valley. Lots of gold over there too. I love gold allot Wish I woulda bought over there in the first place.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 8, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Man, I would be able to play one of my favorite disc golf courses like everyday!
> Squirrel creek is so technical. The pictures of that property look just like SC. Too bad its that far away from me home. It's only about a half hour away from *my other pad in yuba co*, but that is already 1hr from here. I love grass valley. Lots of gold over there too. I love gold allot Wish I woulda bought over there in the first place.


does it have a well?...want to rent it out for a year?....


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> does it have a well?...want to rent it out for a year?....


It's a house on 5 acres. I only grow indoor there now that yuba county adopted the shasta outoor ban
Got a sherriff as one of the closest neighbors. Fucked


----------



## doublejj (Jan 8, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> It's a house on 5 acres. I only grow indoor there now that yuba county adopted the shasta outoor ban
> Got a sherriff as one of the closest neighbors. Fucked
> Oregon house


oh well


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> oh well


You tried rite? Lol


----------



## doublejj (Jan 8, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> You tried rite? Lol


sometimes people can't see what they have until you show it to them..


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> sometimes people can't see what they have until you show it to them..


If it wasn't for the deputy sheriff that close, I would have pulled it off this last season. My other neighbor there says the cop is not down with the marijuana. Being an established plot, not much to lose if rolled up on, but the cop as a neighbor = Weak


----------



## 420tycoon (Jan 8, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Man, I would be able to play one of my favorite disc golf courses like everyday!
> Squirrel creek is so technical. The pictures of that property look just like SC. Too bad its that far away from me home. It's only about a half hour away from my other pad in yuba co, but that is already 1hr from here. I love grass valley. Lots of gold over there too. I love gold allot Wish I woulda bought over there in the first place.


if you like gold you should come hang out at one of claims


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 8, 2016)

420tycoon said:


> if you like gold you should come hang out at one of claims


Fuck yeah! Can you guys highbank out there?
Wish we could dredge! Forks of Butte creek should be good after this winter again.
I have a recirculating setup on that pad in yuba co. We get some decent color no nuggets yet, but quite a few lil pickers.
What general area are your claims at?


----------



## adower (Jan 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> If your real estate is doing great, just take out a equity credit line & lets make some money....


Shoot if you have to pull equity out and don't have it in cash you can't afford it.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 8, 2016)

adower said:


> Shoot if you have to pull equity out and don't have it in cash you can't afford it.


I used my home equity credit line to buy the greenhouse in 2015...


----------



## adower (Jan 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I used my home equity credit line to buy the greenhouse in 2015...


You're a ballsy man! I understand you're message though trying to motivate people.


----------



## 420tycoon (Jan 8, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck yeah! Can you guys highbank out there?
> Wish we could dredge! Forks of Butte creek should be good after this winter again.
> I have a recirculating setup on that pad in yuba co. We get some decent color no nuggets yet, but quite a few lil pickers.
> What general area are your claims at?


sure can unless regulations changed even worse but a few of our claims are way secluded so we'vr been dredging a bit anyways... lol very carefully. some nice nuggets pulled out, plenty of pickers. my thread below my name"tycoon guerrila grow" has pics n such if youre bored. oh the areas are here n there. north fork yuba, camptonville, and few others in that general area.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 8, 2016)

420tycoon said:


> sure can unless regulations changed even worse but a few of our claims are way secluded so we'vr been dredging a bit anyways... lol very carefully. some nice nuggets pulled out, plenty of pickers. my thread below my name"tycoon guerrila grow" has pics n such if youre bored. oh the areas are here n there. north fork yuba, camptonville, and few others in that general area.


Nice just read that thread.


----------



## 420tycoon (Jan 8, 2016)

thanks for the ancient likes  i might be taking some trips up there this summer depending on the season start...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 8, 2016)

420tycoon said:


> thanks for the ancient likes  i might be taking some trips up there this summer depending on the season start...


Dude, with just the amount of flood gold we used to get out of the south fork yuba, I can only imagine what you can get into off the beaten path up there. My budies brother in law grower is up in nevada city. He invited us to go prospecting up around him, but we never have yet. Must do! Awesome shit dude


----------



## doublejj (Jan 8, 2016)

420tycoon said:


> thanks for the ancient likes  i might be taking some trips up there this summer depending on the season start...


How much land do you have up there tycoon?....is there room for a greenhouse?


----------



## 420tycoon (Jan 8, 2016)

lol plenty of room for a green house... but its not our owned land, just the mineral rights. or i would have been blowing it up there far more then i have yet. just those damn cowboys. pesky dudes. but its their land too.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 8, 2016)

Watch the video below. Funny ass shit here. If 11 minutes is to long, fast forward to the 8:50 mark.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Jan 8, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Watch the video below. Funny ass shit here. If 11 minutes is to long, fast forward to the 8:50 mark.
> TMB-


I laughed sooo hard when I watched this.....lol


----------



## 420mon (Jan 9, 2016)

For someone who needs a spot, no it's not mine. 

https://goldcountry.craigslist.org/apa/5335515648.html


----------



## 420mon (Jan 9, 2016)

So tempting to set up a greenhouse here but not sure it's worth the investment. What if they ban it or something, then Mon would have to grow tomatoes, thats a lot of salsa.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2016)

420mon said:


> So tempting to set up a greenhouse here but not sure it's worth the investment. What if they ban it or something, then Mon would have to grow tomatoes, thats a lot of salsa.


They would not know what you are growing inside....without a warrant


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2016)

This 30x60 greenhouse cost $7000.....I think it has paid for itself already...


----------



## 420mon (Jan 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> This 30x60 greenhouse cost $7000.....I think it has paid for itself already...
> 
> View attachment 3581826


Wow, yeah, wow! Where did u buy that greenhouse? Everything mon looks at is 20-40k.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2016)

420mon said:


> Wow, yeah, wow! Where did u buy that greenhouse? Everything mon looks at is 20-40k.


Grotech greenhouses in Grass Valley. Bought a kit & built it ourselves. Might have been $8000 with optional roll-up sides, I don't exactly remember...

http://www.gro-techsystems.com/product/sierra-series-greenhouse/


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 9, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Watch the video below. Funny ass shit here. If 11 minutes is to long, fast forward to the 8:50 mark.
> TMB-



Lol at booger sugar

The funny thing is...if it wasn't those 3 in the car that cop would have them all out of the vehicle 

That cop saw Ice Cube and was like oh shit can I get a picture


----------



## adower (Jan 9, 2016)

That Asian chick was cute


----------



## 420tycoon (Jan 9, 2016)

quick question, is placer county goin along with the ban like sacramento? i.e. colfax....


----------



## reza92 (Jan 9, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Watch the video below. Funny ass shit here. If 11 minutes is to long, fast forward to the 8:50 mark.
> TMB-


I just love ice cube and the Asian chick blazing it in the back seat. First a driving lesson with Conan and than a flying lesson with ice cube


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey where you at @TWS?....Wake up.........


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Hey where you at TWS?....Wake up.........


Yeah hes on here that often we miss him when hes not here lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 9, 2016)

@TWS


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @TWS
> View attachment 3582283


Is that where you went to High School Aero? I graduated about 20 minutes from Garey HS.
TMB-


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 9, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Is that where you went to High School Aero? I graduated about 20 minutes from Garey HS.
> TMB-


Gtfo!
Sophomore year
My dad lived in phillips ranch at the time.
My little girl friend went to san dimas High. This was exactly when bill and teds excellent adv was made.
I was only maybe 1 of 20 white boys at that school


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Gtfo!
> Sophomore year
> My dad lived in phillips ranch at the time.
> My little girl friend went to san dimas High. This was exactly when bill and teds excellent adv was made.
> I was only maybe 1 of 20 white boys at that school


Oh yeah btw, @treemansbuds
My stepmom was in charge of new memberships at two country clubs around there. 
I met billy barty playing golf at via verde
He was a member there.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Gtfo!
> Sophomore year
> My dad lived in phillips ranch at the time.
> My little girl friend went to san dimas High. This was exactly when bill and teds excellent adv was made.
> I was only maybe 1 of 20 white boys at that school


 in Hacienda Hts. We had a very good football team, and a kick ass band. The fight song brings back many memories (first 1:30 of video). I was a freshman when this video was taped. Almost 400 kids in our entertainment unit.
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh yeah btw, @treemansbuds
> My stepmom was in charge of new memberships at via verde and south hills CC.
> I met billy barty playing golf at via verde
> He was a member there.
> View attachment 3582329


Mom and Dad still live in the same house in HH. My Brother and his family live in Diamond Bar. My Nephew attends Diamond Ranch HS now. My father was a professional dog trainer, we used to go to Prado Dam area off HWY 71 almost every weekend. I picked up golfing when in my 30's, so never played many courses in SoCal, I left the area when 21. The only golf course in that area I have played was Los Serrano's.
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> My dad moved from diamond bar to phillips ranch right before my mom kicked me out of her house to go live with him my sophomore year
> Not sure where los serano's is.
> I use to live right down the street, across from, the 9 holer/driving range in pomona. The 71 rite?


Los Serranos is off the 71 between 60 and 91.
TMB-
http://www.bing.com/mapspreview?rtp=adr.~pos.33.9699211120605_-117.700469970703_15656+Yorba+Ave,+Chino+Hills,+CA+91709_Los+Serranos+Country+Club_(909)+597-1769


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 10, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Los Serranos is off the 71 between 60 and 91.
> TMB-
> http://www.bing.com/mapspreview?rtp=adr.~pos.33.9699211120605_-117.700469970703_15656+Yorba+Ave,+Chino+Hills,+CA+91709_Los+Serranos+Country+Club_(909)+597-1769


Never played a course near the now car dealerships
Awesome dude!
I fucking hate that area bro. But awesome!
We gotta hang out, play some G-ball or somethin. Sometime


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Gtfo!
> Sophomore year
> My dad lived in phillips ranch at the time.
> My little girl friend went to san dimas High. This was exactly when bill and teds excellent adv was made.
> I was only maybe 1 of 20 white boys at that school


place I grew up in was blood - crip central throughout the 80's, some of the 90's. right along the crack freeway, but on the other side of the country.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> place I grew up in was blood - crip central throughout the 80's, some of the 90's. right along the crack freeway, but on the other side of the country.


100% blood/crip Bullshit in 1987-1988 pomona ca


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Never played a course near the now car dealerships
> Awesome dude!
> I fucking hate that area bro. But awesome!
> We gotta hang out, play some G-ball or somethin. Sometime


When I go down there now (I'll be there on the 19th & 20th) I can't wait the get the fuck out of there. I'm good for a day or two, but after that....I gotta go!
TMB-


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 10, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> When I go down there now (I'll be there on the 19th & 20th) I can't wait the get the fuck out of there. I'm good for a day or two, but after that....I gotta go!
> TMB-


I go down there for with the winter or summer nationals NHRA sometimes. Love that nitro class. Other than that, pomona suuuuuucks
Besides the drags, I hate even going close by there when I'm headed to palm springs!


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I go down there for with the winter or summer nationals NHRA sometimes. Love that nitro class. Other than that, pomona suuuuuucks


I agree, rough area Pomona is. Hookers, drugs, ghetto, poverty, traffic like mother fucker too. Yea, fuck SoCal!
TMB-


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 10, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I agree, rough area Pomona is. Hookers, drugs, ghetto, poverty, traffic like mother fucker too. Yea, fuck SoCal!
> TMB-


You hear that @TWS 
Fuck the IE


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2016)

Old mick would piss on the cripps


----------



## 757growin (Jan 10, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I agree, rough area Pomona is. Hookers, drugs, ghetto, poverty, traffic like mother fucker too. Yea, fuck SoCal!
> TMB-


I live in a rural place in so cal. Just as rural as where you live near Yosemite. Your description sounds like your hometown of LA. Wich sounds like the same description of stockton, San fran, fresno, Oakland and on and on. Plus the weather sucks up there


----------



## adower (Jan 10, 2016)

757growin said:


> I live in a rural place in so cal. Just as rural as where you live near Yosemite. Your description sounds like your hometown of LA. Wich sounds like the same description of stockton, San fran, fresno, Oakland and on and on. Plus the weather sucks up there


Aw man. How could you not like Bay Area weather!


----------



## 757growin (Jan 10, 2016)

adower said:


> Aw man. How could you not like Bay Area weather!


I hated the fog in Monterey. Get like 2 hours of sun. Just waiting for mold. Lol. Its cool for a weekend trip, but I like my sun. Plus I don't want to worry about frost or snow before my outdoor season is done. Lols.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 10, 2016)

757growin said:


> I hated the fog in Monterey. Get like 2 hours of sun. Just waiting for mold. Lol. Its cool for a weekend trip, but I like my sun. Plus I don't want to worry about frost or snow before my outdoor season is done. Lols.


Monterey co does seem to be cold year round, like SF i guess. MAYBE 2 weeks out of the year, you would even think to take your shirt off. Hated that! And yup, bud rot if you're not growing the right sativa leaning strains outdoor. Fog rolls in just about everyday
Indoor growing was the easiest there though. Absolutely no AC needed killed it for 8 yrs over there.


----------



## TWS (Jan 10, 2016)

Mother fucking Gary high school ! Did you go there too 757 ?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 10, 2016)

TWS said:


> Mother fucking Gary high school ! Did you go there too 757 ?


Lmao


----------



## 757growin (Jan 10, 2016)

TWS said:


> Mother fucking Gary high school ! Did you go there too 757 ?


Nah man, I was born and raised in the garden state.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 10, 2016)

The only thing I know about Jersey is the shipyards in Camden which I could see across the river when stationed in Philly. Like South Philly it looked rough as fuck man.


----------



## TWS (Jan 10, 2016)

Did you go to Garey high Smidge34 ?


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 10, 2016)

Ridgemont


----------



## 757growin (Jan 10, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> The only thing I know about Jersey is the shipyards in Camden which I could see across the river when stationed in Philly. Like South Philly it looked rough as fuck man.


I've only been down there a few times. I spent all my life in the shitty north east area of the state. About 10 miles from Manhattan ny. But great pizza and Italian food in general.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 10, 2016)

757growin said:


> I've only been down there a few times. I spent all my life in the shitty north east area of the state. About 10 miles from Manhattan ny. But great pizza and Italian food in general.


That's the thing about Philly and the NE in general is the badass food and like you, particularly the Italian. There was this joint in South Philly just across from The Spectrum and Veteran's Stadium back in the late 80s that had these huge pizza pies for a buck a slice or $5 for the whole thing. The steaks with real Cheese Whiz, lmao, were stuffed with meat, cheese and onions and also cost $5. I loved my time there, but I did get robbed of my Jordan's and a big ass gold chain at gunpoint and walked back to the base bare feet. I was broke and the bastard nearly shot me cause my wallet was empty lol.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 10, 2016)

Funny story. I got my 19 year old hillbilly, country ass off I95 and wound up in downtown Philadelphia when first stationed there. I'm talking the day I arrived at the base from a Florida base. Anyway, this big Caddie cuts me off and just as I would have done back in KY, I honked my horn and flipped the dude off. Bad move. Dude locked it up right there on South Broad and jumped out. It happened so fast I barely got stopped without rear ending his car, so he's on my window which is down in a flash. I literally just laid down across the seats holding a fucking tire tool I was lucky enough to have in the floor board. Old boy kicked a few dents up and down the side of my ride, got in his car and left. Big Italian looking fucker. I knew I wasn't in Kansas (or Kentucky) anymore.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 10, 2016)

@TWS..........


----------



## doublejj (Jan 10, 2016)

Hawthorne High representing.....Go Cougars!.....the Wilson bros graduated a couple of years before me.....


----------



## jtp92 (Jan 10, 2016)

Good luck gorilla growers lets do it bigger than we've ever done before


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 10, 2016)

757growin said:


> I live in a rural place in so cal. Just as rural as where you live near Yosemite. Your description sounds like your hometown of LA. Wich sounds like the same description of stockton, San fran, fresno, Oakland and on and on. Plus the weather sucks up there


I highly doubt that your as far in the sticks as I am. 1 hr plus to a Home Depot, or Lowes. 30 minutes to McDonalds. 25 minutes to get a 6 pack of beer or your loved Coca Cola. My sons High School is a 25 minute drive away. It may not be San Diego weather where I'm at (where in the U.S. has weather like San Diego), but it's much better than every other place you mentioned above. The motto here is "above the fog and below the snow". It can be 70 and sunny here in the winter, but 45 and low clouds in the central valley (Fresno, Stockton....) Plus I bet my mortgage is MUCH lower than yours. And all that traffic in SoCal, you can have it. I like spending my time on the farm, not the freeways. Why do you think I left SoCal? Hardly any crime here. We had a Sherriff officer shot during the summer here. The first peace officer shot here since the 1880's. And not to mention the air quality down there.....cough, cough!
I'm sure you live in an awesome spot, but been there, done that. Like I said, when I get down there I can't wait to get out of there.
TMB-


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 10, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Funny story. I got my 19 year old hillbilly, country ass off I95 and wound up in downtown Philadelphia when first stationed there. I'm talking the day I arrived at the base from a Florida base. Anyway, this big Caddie cuts me off and just as I would have done back in KY, I honked my horn and flipped the dude off. Bad move. Dude locked it up right there on South Broad and jumped out. It happened so fast I barely got stopped without rear ending his car, so he's on my window which is down in a flash. I literally just laid down across the seats holding a fucking tire tool I was lucky enough to have in the floor board. Old boy kicked a few dents up and down the side of my ride, got in his car and left. Big Italian looking fucker. I knew I wasn't in Kansas (or Kentucky) anymore.


dude would have gotten his head blown off in north louisiana like that, or south for that matter, everyone packs from an early age.....hell he wouldnt have even made it up by the car....


----------



## 757growin (Jan 10, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I highly doubt that your as far in the sticks as I am. 1 hr plus to a Home Depot, or Lowes. 30 minutes to McDonalds. 25 minutes to get a 6 pack of beer or your loved Coca Cola. My sons High School is a 25 minute drive away. It may not be San Diego weather where I'm at (where in the U.S. has weather like San Diego), but it's much better than every other place you mentioned above. The motto here is "above the fog and below the snow". It can be 70 and sunny here in the winter, but 45 and low clouds in the central valley (Fresno, Stockton....) Plus I bet my mortgage is MUCH lower than yours. And all that traffic in SoCal, you can have it. I like spending my time on the farm, not the freeways. Why do you think I left SoCal? Hardly any crime here. We had a Sherriff officer shot during the summer here. The first peace officer shot here since the 1880's. And not to mention the air quality down there.....cough, cough!
> I'm sure you live in an awesome spot, but been there, done that. Like I said, when I get down there I can't wait to get out of there.
> TMB-


If we compare mortgages we would have to compare houses, I have a six car garage to start.. takes me 20 minutes to get me kids to school. I live at the end of a mile long dirt road. You just haven't seen enough of so cal. It 45 minutes to home Depot here.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 10, 2016)

757growin said:


> If we compare mortgages we would have to compare houses, I have a six car garage to start.. takes me 20 minutes to get me kids to school. I live at the end of a mile long dirt road. You just haven't seen enough of so cal. It 45 minutes to home Depot here.


lol you guy's are funny.....our farm is so far off the grid, you cannot even see lights from here....


----------



## 757growin (Jan 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> lol you guy's are funny.....our farm is so far off the grid, you cannot even see lights from here....


Depends which windows I look out! Backyard is a national forest. But I like having a grocery store 20 minutes away.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 10, 2016)

757growin said:


> If we compare mortgages we would have to compare houses, I have a six car garage to start.. takes me 20 minutes to get me kids to school. I live at the end of a mile long dirt road. You just haven't seen enough of so cal. It 45 minutes to home Depot here.


I've seen some pretty awesome parts, I aint gonna lie. Up mount baldy, Big bear. Those areas are just my style


----------



## doublejj (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm SoCal born & raised......but I live up here now...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 11, 2016)

I moved to So. Cal in 87. First time I flew back to Oregon to see family I had a layover in Frisco, while in the bathroom I learned how much the top half of the state of California hates the south half!! Someone wrote on the wall in the stall, remember to flush LA needs the water..  




treemansbuds said:


> I agree, rough area Pomona is. Hookers, drugs, ghetto, poverty, traffic like mother fucker too. Yea, fuck SoCal!
> TMB-


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jan 11, 2016)

RIP Bowie. Today is a sad day. One day there will be no more cancer.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 11, 2016)

There's a brand new weed documentary coming on at the top of the hour -- 8 pm central time for me -- on the History Channel on the marijuana industry called "The Marijuana Revolution" if anybody is interested. Previews looked pretty cool anyway. Comes on again 4 hours later.


----------



## TWS (Jan 11, 2016)

what time is that over here ? lol


----------



## fumble (Jan 11, 2016)

Cool beans Smidge...just set up to record the later showing. Thanks


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 13, 2016)

Indoor grown, but so covered in trichs I figured wth. This little nug is going straight in the water bong to help with the boredom of day 3 trimming this shit.


----------



## 420mon (Jan 13, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Indoor grown, but so covered in trichs I figured wth. This little nug is going straight in the water bong to help with the boredom of day 3 trimming this shit.
> View attachment 3585191


Mon is trimming too, end is in sight!! Mon happy because almost done and sad because almost done.......lol


----------



## 757growin (Jan 13, 2016)

Finally saw a coyote here. Been hearing them for a year now and could never see em.. well I won this round!


----------



## TWS (Jan 13, 2016)

757growin said:


> Finally saw a coyote here. Been hearing them for a year now and could never see em.. well I won this round! View attachment 3585239


What's in its mouth ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> What's in its mouth ?


I knew i seen something to ! Was just about to ask myself


----------



## TWS (Jan 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I knew i seen something to ! Was just about to ask myself


757's cat lol


----------



## 757growin (Jan 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> 757's cat lol


We had two kittens here when we moved in. They were gone within 2 weeks. In somethings belly I'm sure.


----------



## TWS (Jan 13, 2016)

757growin said:


> We had two kittens here when we moved in. They were gone within 2 weeks. In somethings belly I'm sure.


Can you tell what it has ?


----------



## 757growin (Jan 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Can you tell what it has ?


Nah man. I 1st saw him. Grabbed my phone and turned on the cam. Dang thing was in selfie mode. Took a few seconds to figure out hown to change. Then I snapped those pics. Totally missed the kill!


----------



## TWS (Jan 13, 2016)

757growin said:


> Nah man. I 1st saw him. Grabbed my phone and turned on the cam. Dang thing was in selfie mode. Took a few seconds to figure out hown to change. Then I snapped those pics. Totally missed the kill!


It's bigger than a rabbit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 13, 2016)

sure thats not a shadow behind it? chicken or cat maybe?


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> It's bigger than a rabbit


No swamp rabbits around your parts eh?


----------



## TWS (Jan 13, 2016)

No jack rabbits there


----------



## TWS (Jan 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> sure thats not a shadow behind it? chicken or cat maybe?


It has a long leg. If you blow up the picture it looks like the coyote has 5 legs and I can see a oval kinda of head


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> No jack rabbits there


Nah, closest we got around here to a jack:


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 13, 2016)

neighbors cat


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2016)

Neighbours kid in a rabbit skin ?


----------



## 420mon (Jan 13, 2016)

N e 1 lookin 4 a toy, looks fun.....wife rolled her eyes.


https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/boa/5399191703.html


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 13, 2016)

*FUCK!*
I didn't win the lottery, guess it's back to farming!
TMB-


----------



## adower (Jan 14, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> *FUCK!*
> I didn't win the lottery, guess it's back to farming!
> TMB-
> 
> View attachment 3585533


You and millions of others lol. Man could you imagine 1.6 billion?


----------



## 420tycoon (Jan 16, 2016)

attention fellow norcal fisherman... a month before the bbq


----------



## 420tycoon (Jan 16, 2016)

cant beat $1000 prize for having a great time on the river! ill be there for sure.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 17, 2016)

420tycoon said:


> cant beat $1000 prize for having a great time on the river! ill be there for sure.


yeah thats cool its only 30 bucks a ticket. not a big chunk for a good time and a chance at 10 bills


----------



## rob333 (Jan 17, 2016)

TWS said:


> Ladies and Gents, it's that time of year again .
> 
> Come one and come all, let's all get to the big chop in the fall . May your pastures be green and full of dank and your journey's be safe and prosperous .
> 
> Happy Growing from the RIU outdoor crew.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 17, 2016)

420tycoon said:


> attention fellow norcal fisherman... a month before the bbq


Shit dude, you chase the sturgeon down too? I like your style.
Biggest sturgeon i ever caught in our delta system was rite below freeport, bankin' it at clarksburg(caught alot of big ones rite below clarksburg at hood also). Right around this time of the yearThing was at least 8' long. FAT female. I had to see a chiropractor for 6 straight months afterwards.
By the way, too many cheaters out there to buy into a derby nowadays
Plus, romeos never has Live/good grass shrimp. The good shit, even at this time of the year is found at bobs bait(the master baiter)in Isleton and dockside in pitsburg. Fuck romeos


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 17, 2016)

@420tycoon 
Do you fish the outlet, or below it salmon season? I'm usually there everyday


----------



## TWS (Jan 18, 2016)

If you are a Californian voter, please watch this video in it's entirety and have patients.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> If you are a California voter, please watch this video in it's entirety and have patients.


That was tough man, wow. Lol. That stuttering Nate guy was harder than hell to listen to.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> If you are a California voter, please watch this video in it's entirety and have patients.


I tried to watch this when it was first posted, got through some of it anyway. There are some good posts from the emerald cup


----------



## TWS (Jan 18, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> That was tough man, wow. Lol. That stuttering Nate guy was harder than hell to listen to.



That's the guy speaking for Mr money pants AUMA backed by the facebook millionair. Yes I do agree . It irritates me to see a bunch of stoners take care of important shit. That grey haired guy and the dude with the beard on the far right could barley talk. The only one who had their head on right was Hodges and the public. I can't believe there was never enough money collected to get MCLRA on the ballot in 6 firkin years. You could collect a 1000 from all the growers and be done with it if they truly understand what is coming down the pike.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 18, 2016)

Wishing you were here. Lols not really aloha


----------



## TWS (Jan 18, 2016)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3588741
> Wishing you were here. Lols not really aloha


Is there a sheen of sun tan lotion on the water ? Lol


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 18, 2016)

My indoor tent grow link..
The bathroom was over run with plants so made the jump to a grow tent.
9.5 X 4.7 6.5 feet tall..


http://rollitup.org/t/flkeys1-9x5-tent-jardin.895632/

I will do my best to keep it updated...
Come on spring! 2016 outdoor is going to be killer!!!


----------



## norcal mmj (Jan 21, 2016)

Got a free oven and pump but the hat pin was 2900 lol 1.9 cu ft ai oven.


----------



## noysy (Jan 21, 2016)

Crap night photo. But shes busting to go flower, 2 weeks and veg period will be over...


----------



## noysy (Jan 22, 2016)

Spreaded her wings...


----------



## 420tycoon (Jan 22, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @420tycoon
> Do you fish the outlet, or below it salmon season? I'm usually there everyday


yea i was at the outlet past two days steelhead fishing. hooked onto three really nice ones but damn barbless .... ill be out there in the next couple days in one of my favorite holes


----------



## 420tycoon (Jan 22, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Shit dude, you chase the sturgeon down too? I like your style.
> Biggest sturgeon i ever caught in our delta system was rite below freeport, bankin' it at clarksburg(caught alot of big ones rite below clarksburg at hood also). Right around this time of the yearThing was at least 8' long. FAT female. I had to see a chiropractor for 6 straight months afterwards.
> By the way, too many cheaters out there to buy into a derby nowadays
> Plus, romeos never has Live/good grass shrimp. The good shit, even at this time of the year is found at bobs bait(the master baiter)in Isleton and dockside in pitsburg. Fuck romeos


theyve had alot of live bait lately... and for cheapest too.. theyre the store id choose over any other.. and theyre pretty on it bout the cheaters as much as they can be,. im gonna give it a good try  but damn 8' is a monster!


----------



## mushroom head (Jan 23, 2016)

Here is my season so far. All skywalker ogs. Hopefully grow a few more strains but this is all I got right now. Really short season where I live, but the skywalker took frost really well actually. I think they went through 5 light frosts last season before I chopped them. 

Hey @TWS do your skywalkers do this? The middle leaf blade kinda curves to one side?


----------



## fumble (Jan 23, 2016)

nice MH


----------



## 757growin (Jan 23, 2016)

TWS said:


> Is there a sheen of sun tan lotion on the water ? Lol


Probably ky from all the honeymooners.


----------



## doubletake (Jan 23, 2016)

Got some mk seedling out the biggest ones that were root bound in 2 gals went into 45s 
I'm vegging most the others and there going into 10s next weekend out to flower hopefully be done first week of April.
Also just started germing the autos to go into 10s also, ganna be packed back there.


----------



## 420tycoon (Jan 23, 2016)

@Aeroknow get my number n fish sometime? fishing below nimbus tommorow


----------



## 420tycoon (Jan 23, 2016)

doubletake said:


> View attachment 3592253 Got some mk seedling out the biggest ones that were root bound in 2 gals went into 45s
> I'm vegging most the others and there going into 10s next weekend out to flower hopefully be done first week of April.
> Also just started germing the autos to go into 10s also, ganna be packed back there.


i love the way those plants are stacking up. gonna be some bushes brother, good luck!


----------



## TWS (Jan 23, 2016)

doubletake said:


> View attachment 3592253 Got some mk seedling out the biggest ones that were root bound in 2 gals went into 45s
> I'm vegging most the others and there going into 10s next weekend out to flower hopefully be done first week of April.
> Also just started germing the autos to go into 10s also, ganna be packed back there.
> 
> View attachment 3592246 View attachment 3592247 View attachment 3592248 View attachment 3592249 View attachment 3592250 View attachment 3592251 View attachment 3592252



Hope you don't get a freeze. I'm still holding off a bit .


----------



## TWS (Jan 23, 2016)

757growin said:


> Probably ky from all the honeymooners.


The lama have babies yet ?


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 23, 2016)

420tycoon said:


> @Aeroknow get my number n fish sometime? fishing below nimbus tommorow


What are you catching there this time of year?
TMB-


----------



## TWS (Jan 24, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Here is my season so far. All skywalker ogs. Hopefully grow a few more strains but this is all I got right now. Really short season where I live, but the skywalker took frost really well actually. I think they went through 5 light frosts last season before I chopped them. View attachment 3591774
> 
> Hey @TWS do your skywalkers do this? The middle leaf blade kinda curves to one side?
> View attachment 3591775


never noticed .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2016)

doubletake said:


> View attachment 3592253 Got some mk seedling out the biggest ones that were root bound in 2 gals went into 45s
> I'm vegging most the others and there going into 10s next weekend out to flower hopefully be done first week of April.
> Also just started germing the autos to go into 10s also, ganna be packed back there.
> 
> View attachment 3592246 View attachment 3592247 View attachment 3592248 View attachment 3592249 View attachment 3592250 View attachment 3592251 View attachment 3592252


Looks nice man. Beautiful doggies


----------



## TWS (Jan 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looks nice man. Beautiful doggies


I transplanted the wife's money tree in happy frog. Think it will work ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2016)

It will probably blow up in it


----------



## TWS (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3592431


nice greenhouse. what you got in there?


----------



## TWS (Jan 24, 2016)

Web pic


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 24, 2016)

420tycoon said:


> @Aeroknow get my number n fish sometime? fishing below nimbus tommorow


Def dude. Like I had said, i'm usually there everyday salmon season, but last year fucking sucked, so I was up in Red Bluff most the time. My buddy got a 40+ lb'er below the outlet a couple years ago, but for the most part, the salmon are bigger up on the Sac.
This was me a couple years ago, red bluff. 42lb buck

Even though i'm more of a catch and release guy, they get darker sooner up there it seems, especially them bucks. But i bet you that ugly ass buck had some good meat though.

It's those dime bright hens you gotta watch out for. They look beautiful, but then you end up with white meat. Pissed me off!
This year should be killer bro on the feather. Thank you el nino. I got some killer spots down from the outlet. I Know allot of other grower fisherman(maybe you) out there. We have a blast. Can't wait dude.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 24, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> What are you catching there this time of year?
> TMB-


Steelhead prob, but there are some monster stripers usually in the american this time of year.
I would usually be going after them steelhead right now too, but have been hella busy and my back has been hurtin. Haven't even gotten my liscense yet
I got brand new wading boots though


----------



## TWS (Jan 24, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Def dude. Like I had said, i'm usually there everyday salmon season, but last year fucking sucked, so I was up in Red Bluff most the time. My buddy got a 40+ lb'er below the outlet a couple years ago, but for the most part, the salmon are bigger up on the Sac.
> This was me a couple years ago, red bluff. 42lb buck
> View attachment 3592466
> Even though i'm more of a catch and release guy, they get darker sooner up there it seems, especially them bucks. But i bet you that ugly ass buck had some good meat though.
> ...


is that a coors light on the fillet table ?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> is that a coors light on the fillet table ?


Lol! Hey, can't drink sierra nevada pale ales all day, or you end up fat like me in that first pic. It's only coors lite for me now


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> Web pic


Cos theres no way tws would have blue n white ceramic pots like you do


----------



## fumble (Jan 24, 2016)

doubletake said:


> View attachment 3592253 Got some mk seedling out the biggest ones that were root bound in 2 gals went into 45s
> I'm vegging most the others and there going into 10s next weekend out to flower hopefully be done first week of April.
> Also just started germing the autos to go into 10s also, ganna be packed back there.
> 
> View attachment 3592246 View attachment 3592247 View attachment 3592248 View attachment 3592249 View attachment 3592250 View attachment 3592251 View attachment 3592252


right on! Smoking some of your MK Ultra right now...very nice  Still have a few of the beans


----------



## thump easy (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey i got a woody cross you will love i need to get it to u James it Yeilds and its Supper Bomb


----------



## TWS (Jan 24, 2016)

thump easy said:


> Hey i got a woody cross you will love i need to get it to u James it Yeilds and its Supper Bomb


We need to talk shop thump. Hey ,do you still have the Obama after your spiritual awakening ? Lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 24, 2016)

thump easy said:


> Hey i got a woody cross you will love i need to get it to u James it Yeilds and its Supper Bomb


Woodie bag seed 2 is one of the best and furthest along in the room right now. Think it's gonna yield better than bag seed 1 . It didn't have that woodie smell outside but it grew weird cause of the heat. It was more piney.


----------



## doubletake (Jan 24, 2016)

fumble said:


> right on! Smoking some of your MK Ultra right now...very nice  Still have a few of the beans


Very nice I have a few hundred more beans and got a couple mothers going so mabey at this spring bbq I'll have a couple trays to pass out. I'm glad you like it!


----------



## 420tycoon (Jan 24, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> What are you catching there this time of year?
> TMB-


sturgeon, steel head, striper here n there. and yes, salmon should be epic this year considering most salmon turned around back out into the ocean for another year because water levels were too warm n low


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 24, 2016)

Defolated


----------



## thump easy (Jan 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> Woodie bag seed 2 is one of the best and furthest along in the room right now. Think it's gonna yield better than bag seed 1 . It didn't have that woodie smell outside but it grew weird cause of the heat. It was more piney.


What ever woody that was it was fucken supper dank in the cross it stacks and one of the best ogeez i have ever come across if u still want that tripple plat purple its yours aswell


----------



## thump easy (Jan 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> We need to talk shop thump. Hey ,do you still have the Obama after your spiritual awakening ? Lol


Man im still trying to stop growing but the more i try the more i get sucked in deeper and yes if u like it u can have it aswell


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 24, 2016)

thump easy said:


> Man im still trying to stop growing but the more i try the more i get sucked in deeper and yes if u like it u can have it aswell


Bro, jesus would be growing bud if he was alive today
It helps many. He'd prob be turning schwag into cronic


----------



## TWS (Jan 24, 2016)

thump easy said:


> Man im still trying to stop growing but the more i try the more i get sucked in deeper and yes if u like it u can have it aswell


If you got time next week let's get some lunch or something. I'll come up that way. Let me know.


----------



## Jozikins (Jan 24, 2016)

norcal mmj said:


> Got a free oven and pump but the hat pin was 2900 lol 1.9 cu ft ai oven. View attachment 3590937View attachment 3590938


You leasing? Lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 24, 2016)

fumble said:


> right on! Smoking some of your MK Ultra right now...very nice  Still have a few of the beans


what breeder was the mk ultra from ?TH seeds?


----------



## doubletake (Jan 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> what breeder was the mk ultra from ?TH seeds?


it was out of some really nice purple I was helping trim up north and a couple of the plants harmed but was really nice, so I kept some seeds and have been growing it for the past few years, then this last season accidentally pollinated the whole mk crop with a mk male so have lots more of the seeds to go around.
I passed little packs of 3 or 5 out at one of the bbqs I think that's how fumble came across it


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 24, 2016)

doubletake said:


> it was out of some really nice purple I was helping trim up north and a couple of the plants harmed but was really nice, so I kept some seeds and have been growing it for the past few years, then this last season accidentally pollinated the whole mk crop with a mk male so have lots more of the seeds to go around.
> I passed little packs of 3 or 5 out at one of the bbqs I think that's how fumble came across it


sounds like a keeper DT..hope your well man bit slow on riu with you guys in the off season but wont be long


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Cos theres no way tws would have blue n white ceramic pots like you do


haha, i started out with ceramic pots with some asian designs few years ago. now ill put plants in anything and everything. square smart pots is what the end game is


----------



## doubletake (Jan 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> sounds like a keeper DT..hope your well man bit slow on riu with you guys in the off season but wont be long


Ya man doing pretty good last year sucked but I'm getting my mind right this year and should be kick ass! Your skills have improved a lot I must say ur plants are beautiful, nice and green!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> If you got time next week let's get some lunch or something. I'll come up that way. Let me know.


Not this week end the next one im getting married saturday but the following week be best


----------



## TWS (Jan 24, 2016)

Congratulations !


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 24, 2016)

doubletake said:


> Ya man doing pretty good last year sucked but I'm getting my mind right this year and should be kick ass! Your skills have improved a lot I must say ur plants are beautiful, nice and green!


Im getting better ..especially at preventing problems before they arrive thanks to you guys


----------



## luciferi (Jan 25, 2016)

My outdoor grow in Thailand please show ur support!! Check out ma thread for more http://rollitup.org/t/se-asia-grow.897265/ .. 
Love meeting new friends and learning new things as only been growing 2 years! 1 indoor 1 outdoor..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 25, 2016)

Guys I move in my new spot in the morning and am looking forward to this year. I am working on a spot to put a greenhouse like I had last year plus going to light dep my new spot too.
Check out my thread in seed and strain and this months High Times 

Doc's Dank Seeds


----------



## 420mon (Jan 25, 2016)

Hoop house almost done but it's muddy out there. Mon gonna havta buy some rocks for drainage and to keep it from getting so muddy. Rain slowing mon down, ladies ar getting big and need to be transplanted soon. Hopefully by Friday mon can have rocks in, pots in and filled up, plastic and lights up. 

Here are the ladies patently waiting on mon back porch waiting to go to their new home.


----------



## fumble (Jan 25, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Guys I move in my new spot in the morning and am looking forward to this year. I am working on a spot to put a greenhouse like I had last year plus going to light dep my new spot too.
> Check out my thread in seed and strain and this months High Times
> 
> Doc's Dank Seeds
> ...


what I got to see of it ...effing gorgeous Doc! I was looking at the pic and reading the little blurb and it just disappeared on me?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 25, 2016)

fumble said:


> what I got to see of it ...effing gorgeous Doc! I was looking at the pic and reading the little blurb and it just disappeared on me?


That's cool as hell you saw it. I had to hunt a copy down because no one had it. I finilly found it at Barnes and Noble


----------



## 420mon (Jan 25, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> That's cool as hell you saw it. I had to hunt a copy down because no one had it. I finilly found it at Barnes and Noble


Check 7-11 near the porn section, they Alway have high times.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 25, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> That's cool as hell you saw it. I had to hunt a copy down because no one had it. I finilly found it at Barnes and Noble


Its bullshit the magazine is banned where i am although they cant stop it being sent to me if i could get hold of it


----------



## nuggs (Jan 25, 2016)

doubletake said:


> it was out of some really nice purple I was helping trim up north and a couple of the plants harmed but was really nice, so I kept some seeds and have been growing it for the past few years, then this last season accidentally pollinated the whole mk crop with a mk male so have lots more of the seeds to go around.
> I passed little packs of 3 or 5 out at one of the bbqs I think that's how fumble came across it


I have one of those packs you gave out I think.


----------



## nuggs (Jan 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Congratulations !


hey thump congraulations !


----------



## Garden Boss (Jan 25, 2016)

Precious OG 
Indoor Day 47
Thanks to @Kase I'm in love with this strain and it's not even done yet


----------



## TWS (Jan 25, 2016)

Follow the link for pettion.

http://org.salsalabs.com/o/182/p/dia/action3/common/public/?action_KEY=18942

Don’t Make CA Patients and Caregivers Get Licenses The California legislature adopted the Medical Marijuana Regulation and Safety Act (MMRSA) last year. The bill will license and regulate commercial medical cannabis activity in the state, but it also contains a provision that affects patients and caregivers who cultivate their own medical cannabis. The MMRSA requires a state and local license for individual patients who cultivate more than 100 square feet of medical cannabis or for primary caregivers who cultivate medical cannabis in more than 500 square feet (for up to five patients). The licensing requirements apply, even if all of the cannabis is for the patient’s personal medical cannabis use and not for sale. This is an unreasonable and unnecessary burden for legal medical cannabis patients and caregivers. Licensing is likely to be expensive and complicated. Businesses and organizations that work in the field of medical cannabis can be expected to adapt, jump over bureaucratic hurdles, and pay for the cost of licensing. Individual patients and caregivers cannot. Sign this petition asking lawmakers to remove the licensing thresholds for patients and caregivers cultivating medical cannabis for personal use. Click here to read more about the need for a change in the MMRSA. -

See more at: http://org.salsalabs.com/o/182/p/dia/action3/common/public/?action_KEY=18942#sthash.oXTA0Dtd.dpuf

Click here to read more about the need for a change in the MMRSA.



We call on the California Legislature and the Governor to support changes to the Medical Marijuana Regulation and Safety Act hat will remove the state and local licensing thresholds for individual patients and primary caregivers in Health and Safety Code 11362.777(g). That Section requires individual patients and caregivers to obtain state and local licensing if they cultivate more than 100 or 500 square feet of cannabis, respectively, for the personal use of the patient. These licensing thresholds are unnecessary and burdensome for legal patients and caregivers who do not sell medical cannabis. Patients and caregivers who cultivate medical cannabis for non-commercial purposes should not have to meet commercial licensing requirements or pay fees in order to exercise their rights to cultivate medical cannabis in accordance with the Compassionate Use Act (Proposition 215).
Sorry, we couldn't find your address. Please correctly spell out the full address, and do not abbreviate (for example, spell out SAINT PAUL instead of St. Paul). Please refrain from including any extra dashes or symbols when you enter your street address. If you continue to receive this message, you can find your ZIP+4 at http://zip4.usps.com
.memberSignup{display: none;}

Start Over
Loading...
- See more at: http://org.salsalabs.com/o/182/p/dia/action3/common/public/?action_KEY=18942#sthash.oXTA0Dtd.dpuf


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 25, 2016)

Garden Boss said:


> Precious OG
> Indoor Day 47
> Thanks to @Kase I'm in love with this strain and it's not even done yet


ffs that is sugared up already


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Male Alaskan thunder fuck enjoying the Caly sun.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 26, 2016)

Subbed up. Didn't know the open 2016 was up. Wishing everyone good vibes for the season. Now to catch up


----------



## papapayne (Jan 26, 2016)

My full season grow this year will be in a 20x40 with 14' headroom.

Slotting 6 or 8 plants keep changing my mind

for sure -

2 wet dreams
2 Dog Kush

Depending on #, I am filling in with @treemansbuds Grand master kush from the 2015 BBQ

Gonna have some spring testers out to hopefully march 1st -

Have to test my Black berry jabba x Fireball, Black berry jabba x Nibiru, A few orange og x sr71s, a few Grand master kushes, Seawarp from @getawaymountain and run some spring cherry pie and grape ape from @Garden Boss and who knows what else lol


----------



## nuggs (Jan 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Follow the link for pettion.
> 
> http://org.salsalabs.com/o/182/p/dia/action3/common/public/?action_KEY=18942
> 
> ...


 hey TWS where did this come from? lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2016)

papapayne said:


> My full season grow this year will be in a 20x40 with 14' headroom.
> 
> Slotting 6 or 8 plants keep changing my mind
> 
> ...


i would grow the gmk regardless room contraints based on tmbs reputation he has...did u score any other strains from him him at the bbq?


----------



## TWS (Jan 27, 2016)

nuggs said:


> hey TWS where did this come from? lol


 Someone has to spread the word except no one gives a fuck and we are all just going to go down and lose our rights and then cry to each other afterwards " I can't grow my own weed."
Not one like or not even a Thanks I signed the petition so one might be able to grow more than 100 sq ft. Californians and stoners in general piss me off.
Get off the fucking couch and put the damn video game down and fucking do something. lol. No one is going to do it for you.

I emailed back to you, thank you. Why didn't you post it but yet take the time to ask me where it came from. Thank you again. I am now a member of ASA. Thank you.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Someone has to spread the word except no one gives a fuck and we are all just going to go down and lose our rights and then cry to each other afterwards " I can't grow my own weed."
> Not one like or not even a Thanks I signed the petition so one might be able to grow more than 100 sq ft. Californians and stoners in general piss me off.
> Get off the fucking couch and put the damn video game down and fucking do something. lol. No one is going to do it for you.
> 
> I emailed back to you, thank you. Why didn't you post it but yet take the time to ask me where it came from. Thank you again. I am now a member of ASA. Thank you.


I'm only 108 on the list...

Thanks for the info!


----------



## TWS (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you Grampy.


----------



## nuggs (Jan 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Someone has to spread the word except no one gives a fuck and we are all just going to go down and lose our rights and then cry to each other afterwards " I can't grow my own weed."
> Not one like or not even a Thanks I signed the petition so one might be able to grow more than 100 sq ft. Californians and stoners in general piss me off.
> Get off the fucking couch and put the damn video game down and fucking do something. lol. No one is going to do it for you.
> 
> I emailed back to you, thank you. Why didn't you post it but yet take the time to ask me where it came from. Thank you again. I am now a member of ASA. Thank you.


I was hoping you would post it. Hoping to get more signing that way. Everytime I post something people just seem to want to argue and bicker. I just send things I find to people that actually read it and relize I wasn't the one who wrote it. maybe I should make a thread and post their news every week. what do you think?


----------



## TWS (Jan 27, 2016)

And Areoknow is worried about h


nuggs said:


> I was hoping you would post it. Hoping to get more signing that way. Everytime I post something people just seem to want to argue and bicker. I just send things I find to people that actually read it and relize I wasn't the one who wrote it. maybe I should make a thread and post their news every week. what do you think?


Post in the CA thread . Or post in anywhere you like . I have linked that thread in the legalization and Marijuana news forums all so but yes please definitely post what you find Nuggs . I thought that's why you gave it to me . I read everything in there and stumbled on that petition. There is going to be a lot of law suites and petitions coming up for everyone and every county. The ones that fight and hold their grounds are the ones that are over turning bans and small Sq footage.


----------



## TWS (Jan 27, 2016)

nuggs said:


> I was hoping you would post it. Hoping to get more signing that way. Everytime I post something people just seem to want to argue and bicker. I just send things I find to people that actually read it and relize I wasn't the one who wrote it. maybe I should make a thread and post their news every week. what do you think?


Never give up and I know you know that .


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 27, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm only 108 on the list...
> 
> Thanks for the info!


109


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Someone has to spread the word except no one gives a fuck and we are all just going to go down and lose our rights and then cry to each other afterwards " I can't grow my own weed."
> Not one like or not even a Thanks I signed the petition so one might be able to grow more than 100 sq ft. Californians and stoners in general piss me off.
> Get off the fucking couch and put the damn video game down and fucking do something. lol. No one is going to do it for you.
> 
> I emailed back to you, thank you. Why didn't you post it but yet take the time to ask me where it came from. Thank you again. I am now a member of ASA. Thank you.


@TWS
When you get a second, read this thread about what I was up against here in my county last voting cycle. The fucking prick OP of that thread hasn't came back here since that thread(i think). That fucking coward.
http://rollitup.org/t/butte-county-referendum-against-outdoor-limits.812940/
Anyways, I actually talked to the guy who collected the money and drafted the losing/competing measure b, about a week before the election. He wasn't even worried. Basically the measure B wouldn't have changed a thing from how we had it.
If I met up with the op in that thread i would end up in prison afterwards.
That measure A defenitately just gave a reason for Paradise Ca to completely ban everything medical. Fuck me in my ass


----------



## TWS (Jan 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> And Areoknow is worried about h
> 
> 
> Post in the CA thread . Or post in anywhere you like . I have linked that thread in the legalization and Marijuana news forums all so but yes please definitely post what you find Nuggs . I thought that's why you gave it to me . I read everything in there and stumbled on that petition. There is going to be a lot of law suites and petitions coming up for everyone and every county. The ones that fight and hold their grounds are the ones that are over turning bans and small Sq footage.


I will surely get to that today sir. I remember some of that thread . I might remember who your talking sbout.


----------



## nuggs (Jan 27, 2016)

you can take it as you believe it will happen but, the state as a whole is pulling some shit under the covers. ban here ban there and with no relization of what they really want. It seems to me that they are setting up for a state wide ban. Since prop 215 passed in 96 and they haven't been able to control it .


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 27, 2016)

420tycoon said:


> cant beat $1000 prize for having a great time on the river! ill be there for sure.


isthat searun sturgeon ?


----------



## 420mon (Jan 27, 2016)

Bans and pending bans, if you don't want it banned, then you shd show up to the meetings. Most people are not aware or think someone else will show up, if you do not show up to your county meetings and there is a ban, it's your fault. 

Mon has heard that the counties that did NOT pass bans, had more pro MMJ than not. If there is more anti mmj than pro mmj the bans pass easy.

Btw TWS, mon did sign it.

URGENT BAN WATCH UPDATE: There has been an enormous increase in cities and counties that have enacted or introduced a ban on either personal cultivation, commercial cultivation, processing, manufacturing, testing, dispensing, delivering, and even consumption in some instances, since our last post. We now believe that 43% of the entire state has seen a ban or is awaiting one. Please let us know if you see anything that is not current or that may be incorrect. That breaks down is as follows:
Counties 11 Banned 19%
Counties 9 Pending 16%
Cities 138 Banned 29%
Cities 75 Pending 16%

Alameda Banned
Alameda County Banned
Alpine County Ban Introduced
Amador County Watch List
American Canyon Banned
Antioch Banned
Arroyo Grande Banned
Artesia Banned
Atascadero Banned
Atwater Banned
Avalon Banned
Baldwin Park Ban Introduced
Barstow Ban Introduced
Bellflower Banned
Belvedere Banned
Benicia Banned
Beverly Hills Ban Introduced
Big Bear Lake Banned
Biggs Ban Introduced
Bishop Ban Introduced
Blythe Banned
Blythe Banned
Brawley Banned
Brea Banned
Brentwood Banned
Buena Park Banned
Burbank Banned
Butte County Ban Introduced
Calabasas Ban Introduced
Calexico Banned
Calimesa Banned
Calistoga Banned
Camarillo Banned
Canyon Lake Banned
Carmel Banned
Carpinteria Ban Introduced
Ceres Banned
Chino Banned
Clearlake Banned
Colusa County Ban Introduced
Contra Costa County Ban Introduced
Corona Banned
Coronado Banned
Corte Madera Ban Introduced
Cresent City Banned
Dana Point Banned
Danville Banned
Davis Banned
Del Mar Banned
Delano Ban Introduced
Dixon Banned
Downey Ban Introduced
Dublin Banned
El Cajon Banned
El Centro Banned
El Cerrito Banned
Encinitas Ban Introduced
Escondido Banned
Eureka Banned
Fairfax Ban Introduced
Fairfield Ban Introduced
Fillmore Banned
Firebaugh Ban Introduced
Folsom Ban Introduced
Fontana Ban Introduced
Fortuna Banned
Fountain Valley Banned
Fowler Ban Introduced
Fremont Banned
Garden Grove Banned
Gilroy Ban Introduced
Glendale Ban Introduced
Glendora Banned
Goleta Banned
Gonzales Ban Introduced
Grass Valley Ban Introduced
Grover Beach Banned
Guadelupe Banned
Gustine Ban Introduced
Hawaiin Gardens Ban Introduced
Hawthorne Ban Introduced
Hemet Banned
Hollister Ban Introduced
Hughson Ban Introduced
Huntington Beach Banned
Imperial Banned
Indian Wells Banned
Indio Banned
Irvine Banned
Jurupa Valley Banned
Kern County Banned
Kings County Ban Introduced
La Canada Flintridge Banned
La Habra Ban Introduced
La Habra Heights Ban Introduced
La Mesa Banned
La Mirada Ban Introduced
La Palma Ban Introduced
La Quinta Banned
La Verne Banned
Lafayette Ban Introduced
Lafayette Ban Introduced
Laguna Beach Banned
Laguna Woods Banned
Lakewood Banned
Lathrop Banned
Lemon Grove Ban Introduced
Lemoore Banned
Livermore Banned
Lodi Banned
Lompac Banned
Los Alamitos Ban Introduced
Los Banos Banned
Los Gatos Ban Introduced
Manhattan Beach Banned
Manteca Banned
Marina Ban Introduced
Marysville Ban Introduced
Menifee Banned
Menlo Park Ban Introduced
Merced Banned
Merced County Banned
Mill Valley Urgency Ban Introduced
Modesto Banned
Monrovia Ban Introduced
Monte Sereno Ban Introduced
Monterey Banned
Monterey Park Ban Introduced
Moorpark Banned
Morgan Hill Banned
Morgan Hill Banned
Morro Bay Banned
Murrietta Banned
National City Banned
National City Banned
Nevada City Ban Introduced
Nevada County Banned
Newman Ban Introduced
Newport Beach Banned
Norco Banned
Norwalk Banned
Oakdale Ban Introduced
Oakley Banned
Oceanside Banned
Orange County Banned
Orinda Ban Introduced
Orinda Ban Introduced
Orland Banned
Oroville Banned
Oxnard Ban Introduced
Pacific Grove Ban Introduced
Palm Desert Banned
Palos Verde Estates Ban Introduced
Paradise Banned
Pasadena Banned
Paso Robles Banned
Patterson Ban Introduced
Petaluma Banned
Pico Rivera Ban Introduced
Piedmont Banned
Pismo Beach Banned
Pismo Beach Ban Introduced
Placerville Ban Introduced
Pleasanton Banned
Plumas County Ban Introduced
Port Hueneme Banned
Portola Ban Introduced
Rancho Cordova Banned
Red Bluff Banned
Redlands Ban Introduced
Redwood City Ban Introduced
Richmond Ban Introduced
Ridgecrest Banned
Rio Vista Ban Introduced
Ripon Banned
Riverbank Ban Introduced
Riverside Banned
Rosemead Ban Introduced
San Anselmo Banned
San Clemente Banned
San Jacinto Banned
San Juan Bautista Ban Introduced
San Juan Capistrano Ban Introduced
San Luis Obispo County Banned
San Marcos Banned
San Pablo Ban Introduced
San Rafael Ban Introduced
San Ramon Ban Introduced
Sand City Banned
Santa Ana Banned
Santa Barbara Banned
Santa Barbara County Banned
Santa Clara County Banned
Santa Fe Springs Ban Introduced
Santa Maria Banned
Santa Paula Banned
Santee Banned
Scott's Valley Banned
Seal Beach Ban Introduced
Seaside Ban Introduced
Shasta County Ban Introduced
Sierra Madre Ban Introduced
Signal Hill Banned
Simi Valley Banned
Siskiyou County Banned, Referendum Pending
Solano Beach Banned
Solano County Banned
Solvang Banned
Sonoma Banned
St. Helena Banned
Stanislaus County Ban Introduced
Suison Banned
Susanville Banned
Sutter Creek Banned
Temple City Ban Introduced
Thousand Oaks Banned
Truckee Ban Introduced
Turlock Banned
Tustin Banned
Twenty Nine Palms Banned
Vacaville Banned
Ventura Banned
Ventura County Banned
Villa Park Banned
Vista Banned
Walnut Creek Banned 
West Covina Ban Introduced
Whittier Ban Introduced
Yorba Linda Banned
Yountville Banned
Yreka Ban Introduced
Yucaipa Banned
Yucca Valley Banned


----------



## 420tycoon (Jan 27, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> isthat searun sturgeon ?


yes, they come from the bay/ sea. they get big as dinosuars if they can manage to escape poachers.


----------



## 420tycoon (Jan 27, 2016)

thanks @420mon very helpful for me right now, power to the people.


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 27, 2016)

I think maine will be full legal before cali ,way things are going


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 27, 2016)

yar them sturgeon protected up in north east


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 27, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> yar them sturgeon protected up in north east


they get huge here to I think they are white sturgeon ?chatch an releace only


----------



## fumble (Jan 27, 2016)

Just signed TWS...thanks for posting


----------



## daloudpack (Jan 27, 2016)

update of my purple paralysis here it is cured .


----------



## nuggs (Jan 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Never give up and I know you know that .


I never give up! I know you don't either!


----------



## TWS (Jan 27, 2016)

420mon said:


> Bans and pending bans, if you don't want it banned, then you shd show up to the meetings. Most people are not aware or think someone else will show up, if you do not show up to your county meetings and there is a ban, it's your fault.
> 
> Mon has heard that the counties that did NOT pass bans, had more pro MMJ than not. If there is more anti mmj than pro mmj the bans pass easy.
> 
> ...



Please join me *tonight at 8:00 PM PT* for a live online broadcast entitled “Protecting Access in Your Community.” I will be talking with you about how to stop and reverse local bans on medical cannabis cultivation, delivery, and dispensing. There will be a time for comments and questions from participants.

Log into the live broadcast a little before 8:00 PM tonight at this URL. You may need to install free software if this is your first Google Hangout. A Google Hangout is a live interactive event that you can join from your computer or mobile device:
*https://plus.google.com/u/1/b/109193897924528499034/events/ceuqac5qrafph57fkrjd1tuql84*

You may also watch the broadcast live on YouTube at 8:00 PM tonight, without installing software, at this URL. You will not be able to use the interactive features on YouTube:
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9bpBwavBQ8*

More than 100 cities and counties have banned medical cannabis in response to a drafting error in state law that would have made state regulators the sole licensing authority for commercial medical cannabis cultivation in jurisdictions that did not adopt local regulatory ordinances before March 1, 2016. That frightened local lawmakers, who feared losing regulatory authority in their communities.

Many cities and counties have responded to the inadvertent deadline by banning medical cannabis cultivation and other commercial activity. Unfortunately, some jurisdictions have overreached by also banning cultivation of medical cannabis by individual patients and their designated primary caregivers.

The state legislature is moving quickly to correct the error. AB 21 (Wood), which will delete the deadline, may be on its way to the Governor for a signature this week. The urgency bill takes effect as soon as the Governor signs it, giving local governments time to consider and adopt more reasonable medical cannabis ordinances.

Will they do it? That may depend on what they hear from constituents like you. ASA launched the *Local Access Project* to help support advocates who are working to stop bans or adopt sensible ordinances and voter initiatives. You can find helpful tools online right now, and more are on the way. Check out the webpages on writing a campaign plan, fundraising for you local effort, and resources for organizers before tonight’s broadcast.

I look forward to talking with you tonight. Please share this message with friends and loved ones who care about medical cannabis.

Sincerely, 

Don Duncan, Americans for Safe Access
http://www.safeaccessnow.org/ 
P.S. – Subscribe to the ASA-CCSA Email Discussion List to stay up-to-date on what is happening with medical cannabis in California.


----------



## northeastmarco (Jan 27, 2016)

Hope all that nonsense gets worked out for you guys in Cali.doesnt sound pretty,but local and state government never makes anything simple.


----------



## TWS (Jan 27, 2016)

420mon said:


> Bans and pending bans, if you don't want it banned, then you shd show up to the meetings. Most people are not aware or think someone else will show up, if you do not show up to your county meetings and there is a ban, it's your fault.
> 
> Mon has heard that the counties that did NOT pass bans, had more pro MMJ than not. If there is more anti mmj than pro mmj the bans pass easy.
> 
> ...


Great. My shit hole of a city is on the list too.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 27, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Hope all that nonsense gets worked out for you guys in Cali.doesnt sound pretty,but local and state government never makes anything simple.


yea it seems every year I see this same song an dance in cali. Makes no sense to me...My mindset is the people voted already, how dare the politicians attempt to circumnavigate the will of the people.


----------



## TWS (Jan 27, 2016)

Circumsisiesm is what it is . 
I had to use spell check on that one .


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Great. My shit hole of a city is on the list too.


Is it really? Fuck dude!
Hey, at least around here, they keep touting that its ONLY complaint driven. Lame either way though.
That Mar 1st deadline was not even real, got taken off law the same day my town still used it as an excuse


----------



## TWS (Jan 27, 2016)

420mon said:


> Bans and pending bans, if you don't want it banned, then you shd show up to the meetings. Most people are not aware or think someone else will show up, if you do not show up to your county meetings and there is a ban, it's your fault.
> 
> Mon has heard that the counties that did NOT pass bans, had more pro MMJ than not. If there is more anti mmj than pro mmj the bans pass easy.
> 
> ...


Hey Mon ? Can you please post the link to this website ? I stumbled on to this today about 3 search pages back and probably count find it again.
Thanks for the find.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 27, 2016)

The voters in my wonderful city voted to ban all disp. From operating in the city but the city has adopted the state rec. on the number of plants and amount you can have.. But drive a mile away and county bans all growing..


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 27, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> The voters in my wonderful city voted to ban all disp. From operating in the city but the city has adopted the state rec. on the number of plants and amount you can have.. But drive a mile away and county bans all growing..


My town had overwhelming support AGAINST an all out ban. Didn't matter


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 27, 2016)

Paradise Ca:
Cop chases down some dude after leaving the local bar, makes him crash, wife gets ejected and dies on scene. Cop accidentally Shoots the guy. (Guy dies a few days later)
http://fox40.com/2015/12/20/man-accidentally-shot-by-police-officer-in-paradise-dies/
Then, immediately they move to ban everything medical marijuana?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 27, 2016)

its amazin how many old people who fear refer madness are still alive


----------



## TWS (Jan 27, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> its amazin how many old people who fear refer madness are still alive


Alot of those older folks really don't fear it and are old hippies or not who use cannabis for their aliments
and cancer now. There is a lot of senior citizens using cannabis. They will be the ones voting legalization into law not knowing the true story and won't be able to convientlly get their medication.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 27, 2016)

true, but there will always be someone growing it and selling legal or not 

Having visions of my mom and dad doing dabs


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 27, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> true, but there will always be someone growing it and selling legal or not
> 
> Having visions of my mom and dad doing dabs


My mom died the night before 2015( new years eve 2014)
She was a hippie. Grew and smoked buds as long as i can remember That is like most of these people around here in this retirement community. Lots of people here are from santa cruz mountains like my mom was. Lots of liberal/ex hippie minded people up in here. But just a couple bitches. Just a couple little bitch bible beating conservatives complain, and ruin everything


----------



## doublejj (Jan 27, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> true, but there will always be someone growing it and selling legal or not
> 
> *Having visions of my mom and dad doing dabs*


Come to the bbq's...lol


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> My mom died the night before 2015( new years eve 2014)
> She was a hippie. Grew and smoked buds as long as i can remember That is like most of these people around here in this retirement community. Lots of people here are from santa cruz mountains like my mom was. Lots of liberal/ex hippie minded people up in here. But just a couple bitches. Just a couple little bitch bible beating conservatives complain, and ruin everything



My parents are 74 they have never smoked in their life. Us kids tried to get mom to smoke back when we were in high school but she never would.. 

So sorry to hear about your Mom, not sure what I will do when that day comes.


----------



## 420mon (Jan 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Hey Mon ? Can you please post the link to this website ? I stumbled on to this today about 3 search pages back and probably count find it again.
> Thanks for the find.


its on public group page or whatever on facebook called California City & County Ban Watch.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2016)

Southern hemisphere


----------



## Garden Boss (Jan 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3595418 Southern hemisphere


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2016)

Garden Boss said:


>


Cheers boss 
In the off season ill be building a proper scrog type cage i think and readjust my area to do 2 in the ground and no pots for next season


----------



## TWS (Jan 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3595418 Southern hemisphere


Where's the southern hemisphere ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Where's the southern hemisphere ?


Crikey..99% of australia all of Antarctica a third of south america small amount of asia..crikey your american you should know everything


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 27, 2016)

420mon said:


> Bans and pending bans, if you don't want it banned, then you shd show up to the meetings. Most people are not aware or think someone else will show up, if you do not show up to your county meetings and there is a ban, it's your fault.
> 
> Mon has heard that the counties that did NOT pass bans, had more pro MMJ than not. If there is more anti mmj than pro mmj the bans pass easy.
> 
> ...


That is way to big a list. That sucks for you guys


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 27, 2016)

This is my new place and will have a 11 X 20 light dep greenhouse and looking like I found a spot for my full season plants


----------



## TWS (Jan 27, 2016)

Well what's my hemisphere ? Eastern ? Must be if we have eastern standard time.


----------



## TWS (Jan 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> This is my new place and will have a 11 X 20 light dep greenhouse and looking like I found a spot for my full season plants
> View attachment 3595466


Shit,you have pets all ready ,nice.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Shit,you have pets all ready ,nice.


Yea a few of the guys have met my cat bob we brought with us. He has stayed at @Mohican


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jan 27, 2016)

I like rabbits.very cool


----------



## fumble (Jan 28, 2016)

Dr.81 said:


> This is my new place and will have a 11 X 20 light dep greenhouse and looking like I found a spot for my full season plants
> View attachment 3595466


Right on Doc its gonna be a good year


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 28, 2016)

fumble said:


> Right on Doc its gonna be a good year


Yes it is looking that way. I was worried after I had to pass on the land I wanted to buy but it looks like I might have found a spot to grow my six OMMP plants big and still be able to light dep the yard here. I go Saturday to look at ge land and talk to the owner again. He is hesitant because the sheriff lives next door to him but we are going to be legal so I don't care who live next to him myself.


----------



## noysy (Jan 29, 2016)

Decided to bring my outdoor girl inside today. As we cant seem to get anything but cloudy days for the last 3 weeks.


Shes a good size for a medium potted plant, thats a 1.2mx1.2mx2m tent so shes a fatty....


----------



## TWS (Jan 29, 2016)

@doubletake 
Have some nights coming up by me below freezing . Check your temps by you. Cover with paper bag if needed.
Carry on . Lol


----------



## 757growin (Jan 29, 2016)

TWS said:


> @doubletake
> Have some nights coming up by me below freezing . Check your temps by you. Cover with paper bag if needed.
> Carry on . Lol


That blows. I was gonna throw some out on the 1st. Guess I'll up pot and let them get some bigger roots. Damn el nino.


----------



## northeastmarco (Jan 29, 2016)

757growin said:


> That blows. I was gonna throw some out on the 1st. Guess I'll up pot and let them get some bigger roots. Damn el nino.


Did you get your big pots all sewn up and full of dirt yet


----------



## 757growin (Jan 29, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Did you get your big pots all sewn up and full of dirt yet


Lols. Not yet. Spring crop is going in 10 and 20 gallons I had from last year. Lots of life stuff has slowed me down on the full season greenhouse but it's looking like the indoor will be up and running before that.


----------



## Jozikins (Jan 29, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> Male Alaskan thunder fuck enjoying the Caly sun.
> 
> View attachment 3594336


WTF!? Dude that male is fucking killer! I hope you got cuts of that, I'd be using that as a stud for a long fucking time.


----------



## Jozikins (Jan 29, 2016)

Growing still isn't banned in the San Bernardino Mountains, just in Big Bear Lake which is way to high of an elevation to try and grow anything past mid October in an average season. This year I grew well past my season, which normally ends near middle/late November, I was growing in the greenhouse with a heater through all the snow storms until about early January, when I finally decided that I'm dumb as fuck for running 3000w worth of heat through my greenhouse when I have a Sun Room on the same side of the house that I can just tarp off from the rest of the house. I wish I did this in early December before a power outage let frost ravage my plants and turn them to fluff. Still, maybe I'll get some decent personal smoke, or i'll probably just hash it, they got fucking mites in the middle of winter, I don't know how. I've been keeping them at bay, but without the hardcore shit, my mites up here are just to resilient to be taken down with the safe pesticides. M-Pede and Nuke'Em have been ineffective, and pyrethrum foggers have been only effective enough to keep their numbers low.
 
This shit is awful I think maybe I should just scrap this round into hash and retry with fresh cuts. First frost and now mites. They're actually worse than I thought they were when I was typing this out. I haven't been in there much the last few days, my cat died the other day and I've been pretty torn up about it, she was a god damn good cat!

 
They do love the Sun Room during these cold months and it saves me a ton on electricity! I think during Summer I'm going to fill it up and put some serious ventilation in there, if I can get 6 or 8 half pounders in here on top of my greenhouse numbers I would be real happy!

 

So I'm making the best of thread space with one big attention grabbing post! WHO IS GOING TO BE AT CANNABIS CUP!? What weekend? I'm going to be there, possibly both weekends, but definitely Feb 5-7. I'm going to have hundreds of clones that RIU's most notorious breeder is trying to sell. They're 9 bucks each, and it's all the strains you've wanted your whole fucking life. If they were my own, I'd be giving them out free, but they aren't. But please hit me up for details, if you find out what you missed out on you'll regret it for the rest of your growing days. Elite fucking fire guaranteed, you can just throw away whatever genetics you have, they simply will not stand up to this stuff.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 29, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Growing still isn't banned in the San Bernardino Mountains, just in Big Bear Lake which is way to high of an elevation to try and grow anything past mid October in an average season. This year I grew well past my season, which normally ends near middle/late November, I was growing in the greenhouse with a heater through all the snow storms until about early January, when I finally decided that I'm dumb as fuck for running 3000w worth of heat through my greenhouse when I have a Sun Room on the same side of the house that I can just tarp off from the rest of the house. I wish I did this in early December before a power outage let frost ravage my plants and turn them to fluff. Still, maybe I'll get some decent personal smoke, or i'll probably just hash it, they got fucking mites in the middle of winter, I don't know how. I've been keeping them at bay, but without the hardcore shit, my mites up here are just to resilient to be taken down with the safe pesticides. M-Pede and Nuke'Em have been ineffective, and pyrethrum foggers have been only effective enough to keep their numbers low.
> View attachment 3596669
> This shit is awful I think maybe I should just scrap this round into hash and retry with fresh cuts. First frost and now mites. They're actually worse than I thought they were when I was typing this out. I haven't been in there much the last few days, my cat died the other day and I've been pretty torn up about it, she was a god damn good cat!
> 
> ...


Hey Jozi-
How R things?
Hope all is good. I was going to the cup next weekend, but my traveling partner canceled on me, so I'm cancelling to. I get to fucked up at those cups to go alone, so maybe I'll go in June in Frisco.
Another good 2015 season here on the mountain. Would love to pick up some clones, but it's not in the cards this winter.
Stay safe,
TMB-


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> WTF!? Dude that male is fucking killer! I hope you got cuts of that, I'd be using that as a stud for a long fucking time.


I have three more males of it about to open and yes, I took a couple cuts off it 

I have a few Chernobyl slymer that I crossed with the ATF next I am going to hit my OGKB with the ATF and make me some Moose breath or Eskimo breath ??

Kind of odd, the male ATF leaves never turn purple only the flowers have hmmm....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2016)

757growin said:


> Lols. Not yet. Spring crop is going in 10 and 20 gallons I had from last year. Lots of life stuff has slowed me down on the full season greenhouse but it's looking like the indoor will be up and running before that.[/Q





FLkeys1 said:


> I have three more males of it about to open and yes, I took a couple cuts off it
> 
> I have a few Chernobyl slymer that I crossed with the ATF next I am going to hit my OGKB with the ATF and make me some Moose breath or Eskimo breath ??
> 
> Kind of odd, the male ATF leaves never turn purple only the flowers have hmmm....


the one I got at the bbq is about to get hit with reversed gg4 and cherry pie for some fem beans


----------



## Joedank (Jan 29, 2016)

first harvest of 2016 for me from the solar greenhouse  genuitys fireballs . here is too a good season


----------



## Garden Boss (Jan 29, 2016)

Joedank said:


> first harvest of 2016 for me from the solar greenhouse  genuitys fireballs . here is too a good season View attachment 3596844 View attachment 3596846


nice growmobile


----------



## Joedank (Jan 29, 2016)

Garden Boss said:


> nice growmobile


thanks buddy, just a old 97 taco thought would spark some convo , heard you had a few badass rigs in your day . lol . hope to see some monsters out of you this year 
a little photo bomb for all yall surfing on a friday night


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 29, 2016)

Cheers to 2016 growers


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea a few of the guys have met my cat bob we brought with us. He has stayed at @Mohican


 Cool, Bob stayed with some cool cats


----------



## TWS (Jan 30, 2016)

Tomorrow's high/Lo 50-27 and raining .
Monday 53-30 sunny


----------



## 757growin (Jan 30, 2016)

TWS said:


> Tomorrow's high/Lo 50-27 and raining .
> Monday 53-30 sunny


50 mph gust here as well. By end of week lows in the 40s. I'm chucking a few out.


----------



## TWS (Jan 30, 2016)

757growin said:


> 50 mph gust here as well. By end of week lows in the 40s. I'm chucking a few out.


I'm chomping at the bit fore sure. How tall you got em ?


----------



## papapayne (Jan 30, 2016)

Yea, I'm anxiously awaiting to!! Got my spring plants 2' now. full seasons 1-2' with 5-7 tops so far


----------



## 757growin (Jan 30, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'm chomping at the bit fore sure. How tall you got em ?


The ones I wanna throw out are about 2/ 2.5 feet in 3 gals. With 5 to 8 tops each. I wanna up pot them to 10 gals this weekend


----------



## northeastmarco (Jan 30, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'm chomping at the bit fore sure. How tall you got em ?





757growin said:


> The ones I wanna throw out are about 2/ 2.5 feet in 3 gals. With 5 to 8 tops each. I wanna up pot them to 10 gals this weekend


You guys are making me want to start popping seeds


----------



## Joedank (Jan 30, 2016)

757growin said:


> The ones I wanna throw out are about 2/ 2.5 feet in 3 gals. With 5 to 8 tops each. I wanna up pot them to 10 gals this weekend


i just flipped this room of 5 footers in the solar ghouse . about 1.30$ per night to heat it @70*....and one more of the other section full of seed plants fireballz


----------



## TWS (Jan 30, 2016)

Joedank said:


> i just flipped this room of 5 footers in the solar ghouse . about 1.30$ per night to heat it @70*....View attachment 3597453and one more of the other section full of seed plants fireballz View attachment 3597455


Envious. I ran a heater outside one winter, I think it cost as much as a thouie but sure was a nice place to have a smoke at night when it was freezing balls .


----------



## papapayne (Jan 30, 2016)

Joedank said:


> i just flipped this room of 5 footers in the solar ghouse . about 1.30$ per night to heat it @70*....View attachment 3597453and one more of the other section full of seed plants fireballz View attachment 3597455


they look lush man!

The DAZE doc has vegging smells so damn good man, hella tropical and delicious!


----------



## 757growin (Jan 30, 2016)

https://www.yahoo.com/makers/family-builds-greenhouse-around-entire-1353262896889910.html?noRedirect=1





@Joedank this your place? cool place


----------



## Joedank (Jan 31, 2016)

TWS said:


> Envious. I ran a heater outside one winter, I think it cost as much as a thouie but sure was a nice place to have a smoke at night when it was freezing balls .


this place is tough in the winter . this week will be pricey with the 2 ft we are getting now and NO sun ..... 65 * in there with the heater at half . makes for soft growth if you get it too hot without full sun IME...here is the lowdown on my attached Ghouse the green thermal layer / light dep blanket is ment for a ship .lol.. it rolls up and reveals the glazing so it is r-10-11 on those -20 nights but someone has to remember to put it down  ... these pics are from this morning ...lol... still DUMPING ...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 31, 2016)

Joedank said:


> this place is tough in the winter . this week will be pricey with the 2 ft we are getting now and NO sun ..... 65 * in there with the heater at half . makes for soft growth if you get it too hot without full sun IME...here is the lowdown on my attached Ghouse the green thermal layer / light dep blanket is ment for a ship .lol.. it rolls up and reveals the glazing so it is r-10-11 on those -20 nights but someone has to remember to put it down  ... these pics are from this morning ...lol... still DUMPING ...View attachment 3598019


The little one looks like she doesn't mind the "dumping "


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 31, 2016)

Is that a fireballs in pic ?


----------



## Joedank (Jan 31, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> The little one looks like she doesn't mind the "dumping "


she loves the snow but i wrecked sledding for her by getting snow in her eyes going down the driveway...lol


BobBitchen said:


> Is that a fireballs in pic ?


yup . loving smoking that cut . the seeds are almost dry an fridge cured ..lol ... got one cracked already lemon fireballcookies yum... so photogenic!


----------



## TWS (Jan 31, 2016)

Joedank said:


> she loves the snow but i wrecked sledding for her by getting snow in her eyes going down the driveway...lol
> 
> yup . loving smoking that cut . the seeds are almost dry an fridge cured ..lol ... got one cracked already lemon fireballcookies yum... so photogenic! View attachment 3598045


 Man I don't know how you guys can handle the snow. I guess if your a skier it's all good. 
Nice flower


----------



## Joedank (Jan 31, 2016)

TWS said:


> Man I don't know how you guys can handle the snow. I guess if your a skier it's all good.
> Nice flower


thanks bud 
i just love to be in the snow and outdoors ! i am a adreneline junky but self propelled so to speak . just skiied 10 inches of freash powder in my yard did 4 laps it was so fun . the dogs love it too ... my plants are all WTF is this shit right here ??
heres a lemon cookie for listening sorry she is all preggered up but good thing is you can toss it in her...lol....


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 31, 2016)

the end of the storm is passing by, angry ocean.....HIGH WINDS !!!!....snow up top, a friend up there texted me..."bout a foot so far"


----------



## TWS (Jan 31, 2016)

Yepp. That ocean is pisssssed


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## angryblackman (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey all. Just dropping in to say hello and that I am looking forward to seeing all the grows this season. I have a place lined up and will be moving in the next week however there is no way for me to pull of an outdoor grow in this location. I may be able to do a tent run or 2 but we shall see.


----------



## mushroom head (Jan 31, 2016)

Excited for the season. Have skywalker ogs and green poisons planned so far. See you all down the rabbit hole.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 31, 2016)

i've been busy framing, siding, trimming, flashing and glazing these last two weekends.







i hung the door today. now i just gotta throw up some lattice down below to spiff it up, build some stairs, insulate and sheath the interior (including the floor), tack up panda film, paint the exterior, stain and seal the door, and install a thermostatically controlled ventilation fan.

should be good for year round use here in denver.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 31, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i've been busy framing, siding, trimming, flashing and glazing these last two weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You suuuuuck


----------



## TWS (Jan 31, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i've been busy framing, siding, trimming, flashing and glazing these last two weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suuuuuuuuucccccckkkkkkk !


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 31, 2016)

Back to it


----------



## TWS (Jan 31, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Back to itView attachment 3598382View attachment 3598384


Holly shit ! Beer pong anyone ?


----------



## BcDigger (Jan 31, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Back to itView attachment 3598382View attachment 3598384


F*ck I guess. Awesome doc that's alota cups. Does having transparent cups affect the roots?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 31, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> F*ck I guess. Awesome doc that's alota cups. Does having transparent cups affect the roots?


I have heard it will but not had any trouble the couple times I have used them.


----------



## BcDigger (Jan 31, 2016)

Ya I've heard it to but never used them,do they grow right to the edges?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 31, 2016)

TWS said:


> Holly shit ! Beer pong anyone ?





BcDigger said:


> F*ck I guess. Awesome doc that's alota cups. Does having transparent cups affect the roots?


That's how I would find plants that are worth breeding with down in the swamps. You go back throw my threads I have went through a lot of beans


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 31, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Ya I've heard it to but never used them,do they grow right to the edges?


Yea and they end up pretty shady around th cups by the time the roots fill in. Then you can sex, cull, and replant.


----------



## BcDigger (Jan 31, 2016)

Ya I never thought of that. they would have a bit of a canopy over them by the time the roots grow out


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> That's how I would find plants that are worth breeding with down in the swamps. You go back throw my threads I have went through a lot of beans


Thats the only way to know for yourself, test that fkr!! I test everything


----------



## TWS (Jan 31, 2016)

Always use a condom


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats the only way to know for yourself, test that fkr!! I test everything


Smoke the fuck out of it, and then after a few generations you get Gatorballs


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Smoke the fuck out of it, and then after a few generations you get Gatorballs
> View attachment 3598449


I like that approach too!


----------



## thump easy (Feb 1, 2016)

Woody crossed to oboma fire   and orange cookies crossed to orange cookies


----------



## thump easy (Feb 1, 2016)

And i got a few other crosses ill be back im headed to the bay ill hit u up then


----------



## thump easy (Feb 1, 2016)

Also sourface alien diablo


----------



## nuggs (Feb 1, 2016)

sweet! that's really nice looking!


----------



## TWS (Feb 1, 2016)

thump easy said:


> And i got a few other crosses ill be back im headed to the bay ill hit u up then


Woodie bag seed 2 looks to be bigger yielding more vigorous and faster developing. Different terps all so . More piney ? Not sure yet . It's smoked everything in the garden so far .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 1, 2016)

Shits looking fire thump!


----------



## Reyna (Feb 1, 2016)

Wh


jacrispy said:


> View attachment 3576825 my gsc mom
> My first grow was awesome
> Come on may come on may


why till may ?


----------



## TWS (Feb 2, 2016)

Reyna said:


> Wh
> why till may ?


Thats when the northern hemisphere season starts.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> Thats when the northern hemisphere season starts.


Wheres northern hemisphere


----------



## 757growin (Feb 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wheres northern hemisphere


Directly above the southern hemisphere.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2016)

757growin said:


> Directly above the southern hemisphere.


Is that why we get good organic fertilizer down here ?


----------



## TWS (Feb 2, 2016)

That's a valid point. Lol


----------



## TWS (Feb 2, 2016)

California Weekly Roundup: February 1, 2016Medical cannabis news, events, and more from all over the state February 01, 2016 | Don Duncan
http://www.safeaccessnow.org/california_weekly_roundup_february_1_2016


----------



## Whodatt (Feb 3, 2016)

Strawberry amnesia cola.


----------



## mushroom head (Feb 3, 2016)

Still snow on the ground, will be for a few more months.. ready for winter to fuck off already. Doing some pheno hunting for the season. Here's a skywalker..


----------



## thump easy (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## nuggs (Feb 3, 2016)

welcome to nor-cal !


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 3, 2016)

As its little to early to germinate seeds for out door season figured i show n tell my winter project P 38 twin engine  little over 5 foot wing span tip to tip just starting on left wing might of went little over my head in this scratch Balsa Build its one slow read measure re measure double measure haha then glue 
Its going to be a slow build being with servos's full functioning wheels etc 12 channel giong to be pricey


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 3, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> As its little to early to germinate seeds for out door season figured i show n tell my winter project P 38 twin engine  little over 5 foot wing span tip to tip just starting on left wing might of went little over my head in this scratch Balsa Build its one slow read measure re measure double measure haha then glue
> Its going to be a slow build being with servos's full functioning wheels etc 12 channel giong to be pricey View attachment 3600491 View attachment 3600492


The Lightening is my favorite non jet powered military aircraft, with the Corsair of Pappy Boyington/Black Sheep Squadron fame.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 3, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> The Lightening is my favorite non jet powered military aircraft, with the Corsair of Pappy Boyington/Black Sheep Squadron fame.


mine 2 sir i just love em as well as the corsair remember watching years ago on TV that series of corsair fleet in the pacific
Cannot remember the name of it awe pappy boyington yup that series


----------



## nuggs (Feb 3, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> The Lightening is my favorite non jet powered military aircraft, with the Corsair of Pappy Boyington/Black Sheep Squadron fame.


props to you man that a cool project.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 3, 2016)

nuggs said:


> props to you man that a cool project.


i think that was meant for me thanks yeah going to make it fully flyable but let a pro fly it least couple times then she gets hung up in rec room  I'll stick to cheaper models for my crash n burns fail compilations lol


----------



## nuggs (Feb 3, 2016)

indeed it was for you . Sorry Smidge and props to you to for knowing the models and such. I put my glasses on. Cool model and flyable. good luck with it. looks like you have done a few by the lay out.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 3, 2016)

TBH its first actual scratch build of course i built couple that were pre assembled like adding a wing but like i said this is pretty intense going off blue prints and trying to understand it all .....
literally building a down sized scale of a real plane haha
its always been on my Bucket list of things i must do
But its more for advanced builders so again might of went little over my head but i know i will get her done and done right it just might take for ever lmao


----------



## TWS (Feb 3, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> As its little to early to germinate seeds for out door season figured i show n tell my winter project P 38 twin engine  little over 5 foot wing span tip to tip just starting on left wing might of went little over my head in this scratch Balsa Build its one slow read measure re measure double measure haha then glue
> Its going to be a slow build being with servos's full functioning wheels etc 12 channel giong to be pricey View attachment 3600491 View attachment 3600492


Oh my ! I'm a hobbyist too. Love to fly gas remote . My balls, I mean planes aren't near that big. In fact I prefer foam slope gliders now. Lol
What size 4 strokes in there ?


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 3, 2016)

yup not sure yet need to wait on weight and then do calculations on but thinking two 80 cc 4 stroke Saito's 1.25 cubic inch

160 cc total http://www.horizonhobby.com/SAIE125A?KPID=SAIE125A&CAWELAID=320011980000053832&CAGPSPN=pla&gclid=CjwKEAiA58a1BRDw6Jan_PLapw8SJABJz-ZWlXl_Fs1BXOGkbjHU2ahyzjVRmZCWBnF7k3IQwyc3rBoCwJbw_wcB


----------



## fumble (Feb 3, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> As its little to early to germinate seeds for out door season figured i show n tell my winter project P 38 twin engine  little over 5 foot wing span tip to tip just starting on left wing might of went little over my head in this scratch Balsa Build its one slow read measure re measure double measure haha then glue
> Its going to be a slow build being with servos's full functioning wheels etc 12 channel giong to be pricey View attachment 3600491 View attachment 3600492


I'm glad you posted a pic with that...I was trying to picture you in a little 5 foot wingspan plane lol


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 3, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> mine 2 sir i just love em as well as the corsair remember watching years ago on TV that series of corsair fleet in the pacific
> Cannot remember the name of it awe pappy boyington yup that series


I loved that show as a snotty nosed punk kid!


----------



## TWS (Feb 3, 2016)

Here we are again back to the Battle Star Galactica and Knight rider era .


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 3, 2016)

Didnt Robert Conrad die of aids


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 3, 2016)

And the best show ever lmao.


----------



## TWS (Feb 3, 2016)

I watched it


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 3, 2016)

Me too, I grew up thinking the woods of Minnesota looked like SoCal hahahahaha.


----------



## thump easy (Feb 3, 2016)

nuggs said:


> welcome to nor-cal !


Its amazing its so crazzy i cant discribe it in words all i can say is its beautiful!!! Its better than i expected!!! Its amazing!!!!


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 3, 2016)

Oh shit !


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 3, 2016)

Now you have went and done it!


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 3, 2016)

My favorite show.


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 3, 2016)

Was thinking about that one too . Lol


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 3, 2016)

You beat me.


----------



## TWS (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 3, 2016)

One more!


----------



## TWS (Feb 3, 2016)

Book em Dano ?


----------



## TWS (Feb 3, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> One more!


Loved this show.
This movie too


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 3, 2016)

I lied. I bet somebody remembers this when it first aired. I was a little fucker and didn't sleep for a week. I can't believe this episode terrorized me as much as it did, along with the movie Sybil with Sally Field. It's funny af now.


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> Loved this show.
> This movie too
> 
> View attachment 3600646


I know just about every line in that movie. "Didn't put enough dirt down. Saw it, right off."


----------



## TWS (Feb 3, 2016)

" you gonna skin that grizz "


----------



## treemansbuds (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## treemansbuds (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## treemansbuds (Feb 4, 2016)

Who can forget the
*6 Million dollar man!




*


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Who can forget the
> *6 Million dollar man!
> 
> 
> ...


I used to love chips as a kid erik estrada


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> And the best show ever lmao.


Used to watch this as a fatherless family every night it was on lol good memories


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2016)

Arse end of the world ..bubblegum TH seeds


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 4, 2016)

this 2 part episode of the incredible hulk was the best. Like the skinny "first" hulk even had a chance against Lou hulk
Funny ass shit IMO.




When this episode came out, I remember i was kinda scared though.


----------



## fumble (Feb 4, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> And the best show ever lmao.


ummm...I still watch it sometimes lol  my mother started us watching that hoping it would show us how to get along and not fight...my dad ended up putting us in 'the ring' - the living room - with gloves and taught us proper lol.


----------



## fumble (Feb 4, 2016)

TWS said:


> Loved this show.
> This movie too
> 
> View attachment 3600646


Love Jeremiah Johnson! great movie


----------



## fumble (Feb 4, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I lied. I bet somebody remembers this when it first aired. I was a little fucker and didn't sleep for a week. I can't believe this episode terrorized me as much as it did, along with the movie Sybil with Sally Field. It's funny af now.


omg!!! I loved that one  that little fucker was scary creepy for sure. Loved Karen Black


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 4, 2016)

I was trying to remember who the cop duo was when TWS posted that Baretta mug last night. Starsky and Hutch dammit.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 4, 2016)

We can't be forgetting about M*A*S*H now!


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 4, 2016)

how about a new strain i am working on hahaha Kernal Klink lmao remember him
Hogans Hero's


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 4, 2016)

Glad nobody posted a Partridge Family video, lmao.


----------



## TWS (Feb 4, 2016)

AB 21 signed. Cities and Counties hopefully will revist state wide bans.

http://www.ocregister.com/articles/bans-702704-marijuana-local.html

News Blogs

http://www.bing.com/news/search?q=AB+21+Medical+Marijuana&qpvt=AB+21+medical+marijuans&FORM=EWRE


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 4, 2016)

That's good for you guys, right? Wonder if they will roll back the bans now with equal enthusiasm?


----------



## TWS (Feb 4, 2016)

Nevada County and Board of supervisors meeting Tuesday Feb 9

http://www.theunion.com/news/20473836-113/nevada-county-marijuana-governor-signs-ab21-into-law


----------



## TWS (Feb 4, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> That's good for you guys, right? Wonder if they will roll back the bans now with equal enthusiasm?


Likely not with out law suites regarding prop 215 and safe access.. The damage is all ready done.


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 4, 2016)

Ugh just viewed the lease and they have covered their bases as far as cultivation goes.


----------



## 757growin (Feb 5, 2016)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/why-bongs-strong-heres-science-123500801.html

Science yo


----------



## fumble (Feb 5, 2016)

sorry to hear that Angry


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 5, 2016)

Wondering if this a ph-fluctuation issue? I get a few spots like this every run regardless of strain.


----------



## noysy (Feb 5, 2016)

Expecting a okay yield off this lady...


----------



## doubletake (Feb 5, 2016)

Got most my autos transplanted out and put some seedlings out as well will probley loose half to males since they werent fem, the autos are fem though so I'm good there. 
@TWS I don't think I got a freeze here but that rain and wind blew the taller ones around and messed them up, just my luck though we would get near freezing temps the day after I translated haha.


----------



## 757growin (Feb 5, 2016)

doubletake said:


> Got most my autos transplanted out and put some seedlings out as well will probley loose half to males since they werent fem, the autos are fem though so I'm good there.
> @TWS I don't think I got a freeze here but that rain and wind blew the taller ones around and messed them up, just my luck though we would get near freezing temps the day after I translated haha.
> 
> View attachment 3601730 View attachment 3601733 View attachment 3601738 View attachment 3601739 View attachment 3601742 View attachment 3601743 View attachment 3601744


Lucky, had heavy frost a few morning this week. Looking like they held up fine. I'm going out Monday with a few. 80s this week woohoo


----------



## doubletake (Feb 5, 2016)

757growin said:


> Lucky, had heavy frost a few morning this week. Looking like they held up fine. I'm going out Monday with a few. 80s this week woohoo


Ya man this weather right now is great,clear blue sky's. Hopefully it holds up for us.


----------



## TWS (Feb 5, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Wondering if this a ph-fluctuation issue? I get a few spots like this every run regardless of strain.
> 
> View attachment 3601648


 Do you use Epsom salt or cal mag ?


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> Do you use Epsom salt or cal mag ?


Nope, but since this is a non-super soil run and using Maxsea I have a quart of Earth Juice Elements cal-mag coming from Amazon sometime next week. I decided to on some advice TMB gave in Ruby thread. You think that what I got? Deficiency?


----------



## TWS (Feb 5, 2016)

I do. you can get Epsom salt and the drug store. google Magnesium defecentcies


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks BRO! Lol


----------



## nuggs (Feb 5, 2016)

thump easy said:


> Its amazing its so crazzy i cant discribe it in words all i can say is its beautiful!!! Its better than i expected!!! Its amazing!!!!View attachment 3600637


glad your having a good time man! you need to see lake Tahoe! Reno!


----------



## nuggs (Feb 5, 2016)

check this out T dub .Any medical marijuana Growers in Placer county ca this is your chance to voice your opinion and supply needed input to the county as they construct the new laws for growing in our County . I just discovered this today I'll be at all the meeting.

Placer County Medical Marijuana Community Input Opportunities
Municipal Advisory Council (MAC) Meetings

MEETING

DATE/TIME

LOCATION

Foresthill Forum

2/1 @ 7:00 p.m.

Foresthill Veterans Memorial Hall, 24601 Harrison St

Meadow Vista MAC

2/3 @ 6:00 p.m.

Placer Hills School (Room #2), 16801 Placer Hills Rd

Ag. Commission Meeting

2/8 @ 7:00 p.m.

CDRC, Planning Commission Chambers

North Auburn MAC

2/9 @ 6:00 p.m.

CDRC, Planning Commission Chambers

Sheridan MAC

2/10 @ 7:00 p.m.

6005 Far West Rd, Sheridan

WAC MAC

2/17 @ 6:00 p.m.

Colfax City Hall, 33 South Main Street

Newcastle/Ophir MAC

2/18 @ 7:00 p.m.

Ophir Elementary School Multi‐Purpose Room, 1373 Lozanos Rd

Granite Bay MAC

3/2 @ 7:00 p.m.

Eureka Union School District Office, 5455 Eureka Rd.

Squaw Valley MAC

3/3 @ 6:00 p.m.

Squaw Valley Public Services District Community Room, 305 Squaw Valley Rd, Olympic Valley

North Auburn Town Hall

3/9 @ 6:30 p.m.

BOS Chambers, 175 Fulweiler Ave

North Tahoe RAC

3/10 @ 6:00 p.m.

North Lake Tahoe Event Center, Kings Beach OR Tahoe City PUD

South Placer Town Hall

3/16 @ 6:30 p.m.

Rocklin Event Center, 2650 Sunset Blvd

Rural Lincoln MAC

3/21 @ 7:00 p.m.

3333 Mt Pleasant Rd, Lincoln

Horseshoe Bar/Penryn MAC

3/22/ @ 7:00 p.m.

Loomis Library, 6050 Library Dr

West Placer MAC

4/13 @ 7:00 p.m.

Creekview Ranch Middle School Library, 8778 Cook Riolo Rd, Roseville


----------



## noysy (Feb 5, 2016)

Just another pic....cant seem to get the right pic, photography isnt my blessing


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 5, 2016)

Hey all, would love to tag along if it's alright! New membership but have been following you guys for a while, glad everything is going well jj, had to sign up to wish you the best


----------



## nuggs (Feb 5, 2016)

welcome to the board SGS ! that's your new nickname for short!


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 5, 2016)

nuggs said:


> welcome to the board SGS ! that's your new nickname for short!


Haha awesome , and thank you , 2016 is off to a fast start!


----------



## nuggs (Feb 5, 2016)

yes it is and glad you decided to make a profile... better to join in you learn more. lots of nice people here that like to help.


----------



## nuggs (Feb 5, 2016)

now you have 6 likes ! your off and running! lol


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 5, 2016)

nuggs said:


> yes it is and glad you decided to make a profile... better to join in you learn more. lots of nice people here that like to help.


Looking forward to learning, thank you, hope to meet some great people here


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 5, 2016)

nuggs said:


> now you have 6 likes ! your off and running! lol


Haha woohoo thankyou, hoping the likes help my ladies


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 5, 2016)

2016 spring , wish I had a more recent photo


----------



## nuggs (Feb 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> Was thinking about that one too . Lol


they were all good ! weeknight what there was to do.


----------



## nuggs (Feb 5, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> 2016 spring , wish I had a more recent photo


looks nice. well cared for. what strain do you run?


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 5, 2016)

nuggs said:


> looks nice. well cared for. what strain do you run?


What strain like one? I have a seed addiction LOL


----------



## doublejj (Feb 5, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Looking forward to learning, thank you, hope to meet some great people here


You already have...


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> You already have...


So hyped for this year , glad to be here


----------



## doubletake (Feb 5, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> 2016 spring , wish I had a more recent photo


Nice greenhouse man, welcome 
Are you going to be in there again this year?


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 5, 2016)

doubletake said:


> Nice greenhouse man, welcome
> Are you going to be in there again this year?


Thanks, probably not, it's mostly for the nursery but wanted to do a winter flower run while waiting on seeds to grow and the new well to go in


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 5, 2016)

doubletake said:


> Nice greenhouse man, welcome
> Are you going to be in there again this year?


Setting up new ones with blackout curtains for this year


----------



## nuggs (Feb 5, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> What strain like one? I have a seed addiction LOL


me to I love seed growing. a spring run of clones is nice . It's nice to have fresh meds while waiting for fall harvest.


----------



## nuggs (Feb 5, 2016)

wow ! sounds great , what size greenhouses ?


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 5, 2016)

nuggs said:


> me to I love seed growing. a spring run of clones is nice . It's nice to have fresh meds while waiting for fall harvest.


Ya for that is some gg4, sherbet, stardawg, cookies, chocolate hash berry, black like reserve , kosher, headband and some random seeds left over from last year like jillybean, grape krush, candy land ... Work smoke coming soon for the reg season


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 5, 2016)

nuggs said:


> wow ! sounds great , what size greenhouses ?


30x120


----------



## nuggs (Feb 5, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Ya for that is some gg4, sherbet, stardawg, cookies, chocolate hash berry, black like reserve , kosher, headband and some random seeds left over from last year like jillybean, grape krush, candy land ... Work smoke coming soon for the reg season


yeah I love you taste selections . nice picks


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 6, 2016)

nuggs said:


> yeah I love you taste selections . nice picks


Thankyou  , looking forwarded to some 400s outside with some orange creamsicle goodness myself


----------



## nuggs (Feb 6, 2016)

well you sound like your pretty muck on point. good luck and stop by my thread https://www.rollitup.org/t/nuggs-2016.893821/


----------



## nuggs (Feb 6, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Thankyou  , looking forwarded to some 400s outside with some orange creamsicle goodness myself


 orange creamsicle goodness?


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 6, 2016)

nuggs said:


> orange creamsicle goodness?


Lol sorry , orange creamsicle, from mtg seeds, I do one or two of their strains every year and couldn't pass it up


----------



## noysy (Feb 6, 2016)

Cutest buds you have ever seen?. Lmao 

Went into my garden shed today and forgot i had planted these 2 autos and had left them there abounded.

Mwhahah


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 6, 2016)

After lunch dessert.


----------



## 757growin (Feb 6, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> After lunch dessert.
> View attachment 3602539


Do it! I triple dog dare you!! Looks fire bro


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks! I did this one instead in two hits.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 6, 2016)

angryblackman said:


> Ugh just viewed the lease and they have covered their bases as far as cultivation goes.


That sucks


----------



## TWS (Feb 6, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Thanks! I did this one instead in two hits.
> View attachment 3602548


Is that pressed ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 6, 2016)

nuggs said:


> me to I love seed growing. a spring run of clones is nice . It's nice to have fresh meds while waiting for fall harvest.


I wouldn't trade my seeds for anything


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Is that pressed ?


Nope


----------



## papapayne (Feb 6, 2016)

plants vegging for the outdoor session. hoping to start being able to move them outside next week.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 6, 2016)

Have 2 plants to fill, about several dozen seeds going to fill the last 2 slots full season, the rest, will go spring run


----------



## fumble (Feb 7, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> 2016 spring , wish I had a more recent photo


right on! nice greenhouse  nice to meet you


----------



## Jozikins (Feb 7, 2016)

Anyone go to the cup? I was there yesterday but I didn't get any pics, I stopped by at my friend's booth and he gave me a dab to rival smidge, so I was pretty much terrified for the rest of the day. It was a huge event though, you really can't see it all in one day.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 7, 2016)

fumble said:


> right on! nice greenhouse  nice to meet you


Thanks ! Great to meet you too! 2016 is flying


----------



## shaggy340 (Feb 7, 2016)

ok got two clones so far.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2016)

shaggy340 said:


> ok got two clones so far.


How you been doing? That Death Star should kick ass.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 7, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/outdoor-sunshine-2016.898743/ Come on by


----------



## doubletake (Feb 7, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Anyone go to the cup? I was there yesterday but I didn't get any pics, I stopped by at my friend's booth and he gave me a dab to rival smidge, so I was pretty much terrified for the rest of the day. It was a huge event though, you really can't see it all in one day.


I was really finally about to go this year then had a memorial thing come up last minute next year Forshur. I was going to try and hit it today but figured wouldn't be a good day with Super Bowl and everything, next year Forshur. And there's a shatter cup in l.a march 5th so I'll hit that to get my event fix ha.
Did you get any seed packs? I wanted to get some stuff to mother out. Some dabs would have been fun too ha.


----------



## Jozikins (Feb 8, 2016)

doubletake said:


> I was really finally about to go this year then had a memorial thing come up last minute next year Forshur. I was going to try and hit it today but figured wouldn't be a good day with Super Bowl and everything, next year Forshur. And there's a shatter cup in l.a march 5th so I'll hit that to get my event fix ha.
> Did you get any seed packs? I wanted to get some stuff to mother out. Some dabs would have been fun too ha.


No I wanted to get some seeds but by the time I had found what I wanted I was already 220 bucks deep on shit I didn't need so I figured I'd just stick to clones this year. I have a few seeds to test out that have been sitting for years so I should probably give them a shot. Abbrakadabs is in a few months, and then Chalice after that. I figured Superbowl would have a lot of vendors missing, but I kind of wanted to go back for seeds and get into some raffles for a vacuum oven... and then I ate a brownie and slept half the day.


----------



## shaggy340 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> How you been doing? That Death Star should kick ass.


ive been doing good busy lol. you get moved into a new place? and yes it should be im excited for the 2016 season.


----------



## nuggs (Feb 8, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Anyone go to the cup? I was there yesterday but I didn't get any pics, I stopped by at my friend's booth and he gave me a dab to rival smidge, so I was pretty much terrified for the rest of the day. It was a huge event though, you really can't see it all in one day.


sorry I missed it again.


----------



## Jozikins (Feb 8, 2016)

nuggs said:


> sorry I missed it again.


Don't worry too much, if I had driven as far as you would have for the event you might have been disappointed unless there were specific vendors you had wanted to meet that wouldn't be at the cup in SF. Don't get me wrong, as far as cannabis events go, this is the king of them all, but if you get too stoned too early to do everything you wanted (happened to me in less than an hour) it might as well be HempCon (which kind of really sucks.) Really wish I brought an extra 500 with me to get all the seeds I had been wanting. Also wish there weren't 3 stages blasting at the same time so I could remember all the little seed companies giving up their personal fire stock that my buddies at different booths told me to hit up. That shit was as loud or louder than any music festival I've ever been too, and not that I'm trying to be a bummer, but it really took away from the event itself. Having good headlining performers at this kind of event is really cool, but at the same time it shouldn't take the focus off the main event or impede you from being able to have a conversation with the vendors that you came to the event for. Anyways, I feel like at 27 I shouldn't be ranting so much about the music being too loud. I was just way too fucking high for that shit haha.


----------



## Jozikins (Feb 8, 2016)

Also, anyone who wanted seeds and missed out on fresh gear at the cup, you should send me a message for some killer fucking genetics. I have a short list of things available with pictures of the freshly manicured product, it's all clone btw. There's at least 99 left. I'm moving them for a friend, I'm not making anything off of it, and all of the cuts are elite as fuck. All of them are 1st, 2nd, 3rd, or 4th generation breeding projects of a friend who just seems to have a better eye for crossing than any of the seed vendors I've ever purchased from. Everything competes with or exceeds anything that's been popular lately: yield, quality, high, smell. Most likely I'll just redirect you to him so I don't have to coordinate everything.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 8, 2016)

starting to bring the ladies out on sunny days to adjust and get the sunlight vegging em


----------



## fumble (Feb 9, 2016)

right on Papapayne  I love how the sun beam is in that first pic!


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 9, 2016)

fumble said:


> right on Papapayne  I love how the sun beam is in that first pic!


Can you see the red bird in the tree in the background ?


----------



## fumble (Feb 9, 2016)

Sorry Ruby...i dont see it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 9, 2016)

Smoking my chickens


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 9, 2016)

Damn fine bok bok doc


----------



## TWS (Feb 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Smoking my chickens
> View attachment 3604781


What happened to the hairdo ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> What happened to the hairdo ?


I cought it on fire blowing glass plus had to find a new house.


----------



## TWS (Feb 9, 2016)

Watch the beard . Lol


----------



## adower (Feb 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I cought it on fire blowing glass plus had to find a new house.


Lol bro you are a character! You had me dying at the bbq!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 9, 2016)

adower said:


> Lol bro you are a character! You had me dying at the bbq!


I try bro
I was baked at the BBQ 
Got to love a enail and a few grams of rosin


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Smoking my chickens
> View attachment 3604781


Ur an awesome mofo


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Ur an awesome mofo


@papapayne too


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 9, 2016)

@angryblackman


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Ur an awesome mofo


You know you rock your self buddy
Just finished the first pipe at the new pad and working on number two


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @angryblackman
> View attachment 3604873


Hahahahahahabahahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 9, 2016)

@Aeroknow


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 9, 2016)

@420tycoon 
Couple penny weights from my other pad in oregon house. Little creek runnin through


----------



## TWS (Feb 9, 2016)

Any yall go to Garey high school ?


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 9, 2016)

I did!@TWS


----------



## papapayne (Feb 9, 2016)

fumble said:


> right on Papapayne  I love how the sun beam is in that


I did to


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## papapayne (Feb 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @papapayne too


thanks man, your a cool cat yourself! That sour power? you had at the bbq sure was gorgeous in the jar. You gonna be at spring ?


----------



## papapayne (Feb 9, 2016)

Pigs hanging in the greenhouse during the day, gonna start movin them in and out during the day, getting the grass all eaten, and the ground all turned up nice. Was going to wait till greenhouse was 100% done, but time is moving and moving, so gotta get the ground started working.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 9, 2016)

papapayne said:


> thanks man, your a cool cat yourself! That sour power? you had at the bbq sure was gorgeous in the jar. You gonna be at spring ?


Ghostrider, and yup! Cuts for everyone!


----------



## TWS (Feb 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3604885


 What is this sir ?
Fontana Nationals coming up .


----------



## papapayne (Feb 9, 2016)

definitely sign me up for one. I will hopefully be bringing more seeds in spring.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> What is this sir ?
> Fontana Nationals coming up .


Alls i know is the winter nationals in pamona


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3604885


Awe, the good ol days


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3604891 View attachment 3604892


this weekend!


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 9, 2016)

fri night =best


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 9, 2016)

8000 hp each


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 9, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Pigs hanging in the greenhouse during the day, gonna start movin them in and out during the day, getting the grass all eaten, and the ground all turned up nice. Was going to wait till greenhouse was 100% done, but time is moving and moving, so gotta get the ground started working.


Those look like some Old Spots, an old breed foraging pig a couple permies around here raise. Kick ass meat pigs if so.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 9, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Those look like some Old Spots, an old breed foraging pig a couple permies around here raise. Kick ass meat pigs if so.


These guys are both kune Kune boars. Born mid October. They are a heritage meat pig, smaller then commerival breeds. The guy we bought em from harvested the older brothers at 8 months old 120 pounds of meat back from the butcher. I can't recall hanging wiegh


----------



## smokealotabuds (Feb 9, 2016)

im reaching out to you all but apparently ya aint listening i understand we ll got the life problems but i just need some help this shit aint working


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 9, 2016)

smokealotabuds said:


> im reaching out to you all but apparently ya aint listening i understand we ll got the life problems but i just need some help this shit aint working


What's up


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 9, 2016)

Banged out three onies and a rig. Time to work in the garden


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @angryblackman
> View attachment 3604873


Happy Mother Fucking Trees.


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 10, 2016)

Ugh I need to find a way to get something going this summer whether it be inside or out! I have seeds to sew! LOL


----------



## fumble (Feb 10, 2016)

smokealotabuds said:


> im reaching out to you all but apparently ya aint listening i understand we ll got the life problems but i just need some help this shit aint working


What kind of help hun?


----------



## fumble (Feb 10, 2016)

angryblackman said:


> Ugh I need to find a way to get something going this summer whether it be inside or out! I have seeds to sew! LOL


you know you gonna grow Angry...get popping


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2016)

angryblackman said:


> Ugh I need to find a way to get something going this summer whether it be inside or out! I have seeds to sew! LOL


I am still hoping I find a spot for my big outdoor this year. I have a guy on the fence on it but would like somewhere not so ify. Only little plants in with the garden at the house here.


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 10, 2016)

fumble said:


> you know you gonna grow Angry...get popping


I would really like to but being in the new neighborhood I don't have a spot that's not in view. Indoor there is no space for the tents and I lost a ton of garage space so that's out as well. 




Dr.D81 said:


> I am still hoping I find a spot for my big outdoor this year. I have a guy on the fence on it but would like somewhere not so ify. Only little plants in with the garden at the house here.


Good luck man. It's tough to see good growers unable to get out there and enjoy themselves.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 10, 2016)

angryblackman said:


> I would really like to but being in the new neighborhood I don't have a spot that's not in view. Indoor there is no space for the tents and I lost a ton of garage space so that's out as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about the possibty of a storage shed or barn?

i picked one up from oldhickorysheds, 300 a month for 36 months for a 12x24 lofted barn with 8' ceilings. Smaller sizes obviously are cheaper


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 10, 2016)

It's in a residential area and my backyard is the front yard of my neighbors and the other side of the yard is on the street. Not something that I will be able to get around.


----------



## JoeySalads (Feb 10, 2016)

Anyone in Cali planting outdoors now to harvest in May?


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 10, 2016)

JoeySalads said:


> Anyone in Cali planting outdoors now to harvest in May?


Still have frost to contend with but it's doable. Might wanna bring them in at night if you have the means.


----------



## kalu08 (Feb 10, 2016)

Wish I had an outdoor spot here in colorado to use for a grow. I have no yard  stuck with the 4 x 8 grow tent for now.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 10, 2016)

JoeySalads said:


> Anyone in Cali planting outdoors now to harvest in May?


we will be planting these Cherry Pies out in the greenhouse in a couple of weeks for a spring crop.....


----------



## Joedank (Feb 10, 2016)

papapayne said:


> These guys are both kune Kune boars. Born mid October. They are a heritage meat pig, smaller then commerival breeds. The guy we bought em from harvested the older brothers at 8 months old 120 pounds of meat back from the butcher. I can't recall hanging wiegh


can i get a sow or ??


----------



## mushroom head (Feb 10, 2016)

Skywalker og male.. stinky stinky


----------



## 420tycoon (Feb 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @420tycoon View attachment 3604881
> Couple penny weights from my other pad in oregon house. Little creek runnin through


nice find! how many days is that worth? panning, sluicing?


----------



## getawaymountain (Feb 10, 2016)

maybe diving with dredge tycoon haha


----------



## papapayne (Feb 10, 2016)

Joedank said:


> can i get a sow or ??


I actually am getting a 2 year old mama big that has raised 2 huge litters, gonna have babes i imagine very soon. Come on out to oregon, visit the farm, and you can most certainly get yourself a piglet.


----------



## adower (Feb 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3604885


Man. That looks good!!!!


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 10, 2016)

JoeySalads said:


> Anyone in Cali planting outdoors now to harvest in May?


Hmm...May? Na not me


----------



## cbtbudz (Feb 10, 2016)

JoeySalads said:


> Anyone in Cali planting outdoors now to harvest in May?


Yeah. Well kind of started last month. Some being started now too. In the greenhouse that is.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> we will be planting these Cherry Pies out in the greenhouse in a couple of weeks for a spring crop.....
> View attachment 3605552


Looking right as always


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 11, 2016)

420tycoon said:


> nice find! how many days is that worth? panning, sluicing?


Little here, little there type of thing. Prob no more than 15-20 buckets full. We classify down to 1/4" down at the creek, haul it up to the house, where we then classify it down to 1/8". Then we run it through a recirculating sluice setup I made.
This thing has no riffles. It just has this new mat material. Sort of works like a beach box, that's why we need to classify down to 1/8". It's slow but fun still. Got lots of creek left to run. Plenty of time

Here's up close of that new mat material. Waaaaay better than ribbed.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 11, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> maybe diving with dredge tycoon haha


You know, now that the creek is flowing, it wouldn't be a bad idea to rock a lil 3" dredge. We had a highbanker/dredge combo up to a few years ago, that would have worked great right now.
No diving though! The creek is not that deep
And too bad someone had already cleaned this creek out years ago. Bumber


----------



## vino4russ (Feb 11, 2016)

JoeySalads said:


> Anyone in Cali planting outdoors now to harvest in May?


Interesting, never tried this early crop....I'm a 4-20 grower with harvest in Sept....Do you use Auto's..?


----------



## 420tycoon (Feb 11, 2016)

nice setup. i do like that material. more choppy makes for better gold trapping  i have a few creeks perfect for dredging but yea, its hit n miss thanks to the old timers


----------



## mushroom head (Feb 11, 2016)

Medicated truffles anyone?  thank-you for the recipe @fumble


----------



## fumble (Feb 11, 2016)

Anytime MH  just make sure to add the orange zest and GM after cream is mixed with chocolate...if you add before it could make your chocolate seize up.


----------



## mushroom head (Feb 11, 2016)

Oh my gosh fumble, it tastes soo good. Not sure how much will actually make it to truffle form, I might eat it all  I used the rind of one orange, and two shots of grand marnier. Hmm not sure what I'll coat them with yet..


----------



## papapayne (Feb 11, 2016)

hey now!!! no posting those unless your sharing with the class. JK, looks fuckin tasty!


----------



## fumble (Feb 12, 2016)

mmm...I could dive into that vat of chocolate @mushroom head lol...There are many things you could do with your ganache


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 12, 2016)

JoeySalads said:


> Anyone in Cali planting outdoors now to harvest in May?


I am thinking about a March 1 planting out some 3 footers I have growing inside the tent and plan for a First week of May harvest then plant out fall crop may 29


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 12, 2016)

Put the ATF out to flower started hitting her with her brothers pollen last week for the pistols that are out all ready.. 
Collected ton of pollen off the males and still producing. 
Last pic is my Nam Wa bananas I cut yesterday.. So freaking good!!


----------



## papapayne (Feb 12, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> I am thinking about a March 1 planting out some 3 footers I have growing inside the tent and plan for a First week of May harvest then plant out fall crop may 29


Im hoping for similar timeline!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 12, 2016)

My lazy ass got busy today and cleared out the old beds, now to get new soil.. Found the little seedling coming up in one bed.. I am going to have Purplehaze Bigbud jurple coming up all over since the PH plants were loaded with seeds and they landed where ever they wanted..


----------



## papapayne (Feb 12, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> My lazy ass got busy today and cleared out the old beds, now to get new soil.. Found the little seedling coming up in one bed.. I am going to have Purplehaze Bigbud jurple coming up all over since the PH plants were loaded with seeds and they landed where ever they wanted..
> 
> View attachment 3606978 View attachment 3606979


Looking great FLkeys!

I have a cut of your Chernobyl going, can't wait to see how she does . I hear she is pretty low yield...I was wonder though...how low is low yield lol 

I've got my 2 pigs in the greenhouse full time now, its so mind blowing how quick they can rototill some shit up!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 12, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Looking great FLkeys!
> 
> I have a cut of your Chernobyl going, can't wait to see how she does . I hear she is pretty low yield...I was wonder though...how low is low yield lol
> 
> I've got my 2 pigs in the greenhouse full time now, its so mind blowing how quick they can rototill some shit up!


The one plant of her that I flowered was about 2 foot tall in flower and I ended up with 1 oz of dried bud off her.. I flipped her smaller because I really wanted to see how she would turn out.. I am not sure if that is good or bad since I normally just grow outside and use to getting 2 or 3 lbs.. 
I should add I think if she was flowered under a 1000 w she would have got bigger buds.. I grow under a indagro 420 watt and one 300 w LED light .. The grower who sold cuts to local disp. Has shots of big fats buds on his.. She seems to be more bushy fat grower then a tall grower..


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 12, 2016)

Farthest corner of the tent is a slymer. Just to the left of the filter at the top in the pic.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 12, 2016)

@papapayne 
Here is a pic of the slymer grown by the guy I got the cut from.. 
Indoor shot..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 12, 2016)

@SomeGuy 

Deep blue male for sure  looks like week or two and pollen time..


----------



## papapayne (Feb 12, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> @papapayne
> Here is a pic of the slymer grown by the guy I got the cut from..
> Indoor shot..
> View attachment 3607183


MMM mmm mmm. So frosty.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 12, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Farthest corner of the tent is a slymer. Just to the left of the filter at the top in the pic.
> View attachment 3607178


thanks for the point out  I can't wait to see how she progress.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 12, 2016)

Hey guys. I've been checking out everyone's grows, and they are looking fine. I have 72 holes dug over about 8 square miles of woods. Mine will be a covert grow, so nowhere near the sun some of you are getting. That is the reason for the big number. That and I'm wanting to make a few crosses this year. 

I'm still waiting to pop seeds from my strain, Sidetracked: Well, it was my BIL's strain, but I grew out 12 girls last year, got a few seeds from 11 of them and it's mine now. He made the cross {Northern Lights X Afghani/Colombian} in 1988, and the seeds I grew were from 1998. He wasn't growing with new seeds every year, so it could be a F2, a F9, or anything in between. Maybe a BX in there somewhere too. {he still has seeds from the two original strains. If he can locate them, I will be doing some back crosses myself} He didn't really name the strain, but the bag of shake I got my seeds from said, Jack Carlos Cross Deer Ate 98. Quite the mouthful. Sidetracked: is what happens to me every time I smoke it.

I did put twenty 12 year old {locally grown bag} seeds in soil this week. Don't really expect much from them, but we will see shortly. If they do start popping, I may have to dig a few more holes, far, far away from everything else.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 12, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> @SomeGuy
> 
> Deep blue male for sure  looks like week or two and pollen time..
> 
> View attachment 3607198


Gotta have @DST take a look! .


----------



## getawaymountain (Feb 13, 2016)

I want to go back to cali now !! snow and more snow good thing for sidewalls


----------



## 757growin (Feb 13, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> I am thinking about a March 1 planting out some 3 footers I have growing inside the tent and plan for a First week of May harvest then plant out fall crop may 29


Only in the 80s here in so cal with no clouds in the sky, the past few days and the next few to come. stay warm buddy. Putting on sun tan lotion here today. Lols


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 13, 2016)

757growin said:


> Only in the 80s here in so cal with no clouds in the sky, the past few days and the next few to come. stay warm buddy. Putting on sun tan lotion here today. Lols


I no we need rain but I love this weather. Highs in mid to upper 80's my daffodils are up, apricot and plum tree in bloom and even my Asian pear buds are going to pop, few more weeks and the citrus will be in bloom..


----------



## mushroom head (Feb 13, 2016)

Two out of three of my green poison 'fast' versions came up rather weird looking :/ hope they snap out of it. 
 
Update on the skywalkers male, getting lots of balls. Still debating if I should even keep him or not. He has a loud sour fuel smell to him. 
 
Skywalker, hopefully a female, will be taking clones and flowering in a few weeks indoors. Clones will be for outdoor.


----------



## northeastmarco (Feb 13, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> View attachment 3607474
> Two out of three of my green poison 'fast' versions came up rather weird looking :/ hope they snap out of it.
> View attachment 3607477
> Update on the skywalkers male, getting lots of balls. Still debating if I should even keep him or not. He has a loud sour fuel smell to him.
> ...


Keep the male,save the pollen.you don't have to use right away.


----------



## doubletake (Feb 13, 2016)

Can anybody help me diagnos this, I had russets last year outside, I havnt really noticed until now but I'm getting some of the leaf cupping in my veg room, and in my flower room on my tops the hairs are receding. I remember last year it went from the bottom up and was a little different. So I'm a little unsure. The Rez for my flowering plant did get really low for a day or two and could have got really salty at the bottom and Mabey cause nute lockout or burnt her, any help would be appreciated thanks!

And I'm only 1 month into flower I don't think I should be seeing any receding hairs yet. 
Tops receding  Buds right under starting to do it   Some burn on the leaves veg room


----------



## mushroom head (Feb 13, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Keep the male,save the pollen.you don't have to use right away.


Can you give me some tips on storing pollen? I'm guessing you have to dry it out first, then maybe store in a glass jar in the fridge?


----------



## northeastmarco (Feb 13, 2016)

I have put in freezer and some of it was not viable when I dusted 7 months later,I now have some in an airtight container in a cool dry location.i am sure others have other ways too.


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 13, 2016)

I have tried several times to both refrigerate and freeze pollen. I have used rice and other desiccants in with my pollen and have not figured out how to keep it viable for very long. Others have success, but I have had none personally. I wish I did.


----------



## mushroom head (Feb 13, 2016)

Hey smidge I just read a post on storing pollen with wheat flower and rice? Dry out the wheat flour and rice in the oven at 125 for 8 hours, then mix in pollen. Store in test tubes, inside a jar with dried out flour/rice mixture in the bottom of jar. Keep jar in fridge. 

I may try out this method.


----------



## Jozikins (Feb 14, 2016)

doubletake said:


> Can anybody help me diagnos this, I had russets last year outside, I havnt really noticed until now but I'm getting some of the leaf cupping in my veg room, and in my flower room on my tops the hairs are receding. I remember last year it went from the bottom up and was a little different. So I'm a little unsure. The Rez for my flowering plant did get really low for a day or two and could have got really salty at the bottom and Mabey cause nute lockout or burnt her, any help would be appreciated thanks!
> 
> And I'm only 1 month into flower I don't think I should be seeing any receding hairs yet.
> View attachment 3607490Tops receding View attachment 3607491 Buds right under starting to do it View attachment 3607492 View attachment 3607493 Some burn on the leaves View attachment 3607498veg room View attachment 3607500 View attachment 3607494 View attachment 3607495


When in doubt flush them out, I recommend yucca. But before you do that go triple check your timers. Also, what are you putting in your res? Some things cause funky shit like this after 5 days in water, like snow storm. Doesn't look like russet damage to me, definitely looks like burn and stress. Walk into your room when it's blacked out and check for light leeks. And if you're feeding with nutrients older than 12 months I'd throw them out unless it's granular. Most nutrients have a batch number on them you can reference online to check the freshness.


----------



## doubletake (Feb 14, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> When in doubt flush them out, I recommend yucca. But before you do that go triple check your timers. Also, what are you putting in your res? Some things cause funky shit like this after 5 days in water, like snow storm. Doesn't look like russet damage to me, definitely looks like burn and stress. Walk into your room when it's blacked out and check for light leeks. And if you're feeding with nutrients older than 12 months I'd throw them out unless it's granular. Most nutrients have a batch number on them you can reference online to check the freshness.


Thanks man I lowered the ppm, but tonight I'll go with straight r.o water and get the flush going. And part of my zipper dosnt zip up so I do have a small light leak, I try to cover it with a box or two when lights are off so it dosnt let in any outside light.
I'm almost convinced it's nute burn after reading up on that.


----------



## mushroom head (Feb 14, 2016)

Nasty pain in my elbow this morning, would not go away. That is until I rubbed some magic salve on it! Few hours later no pain at all. Seriously love this stuff.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 14, 2016)

I got my plants vegging inside. Going to thro out 4 foot bushes end of may


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 15, 2016)

Got ten going out first of March. 
Nibiru, cherry pie, slymer, gg4, purple CC, HAOG, sfv og, Frank's gift, 2010 dog kush, 91 Cem


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hope 2016 is kind to all of us..

Soaking some seeds 

Purple Urkle 
Slymer X strawberry sour diesel 
Jurple X big bud, tropical smell pheno
Jurple X big bud with skunk smell and purple leaves in flower 
Original Jurple big bud
Mulanje X Mulanje Malmo


----------



## ky man (Feb 15, 2016)

I stored pollen for 5 months with rise and froze it and it was good.tryed the same pollen at 6 months and it was no good.i don't think keeping pollen over 5 months will keep at lease not for me.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 15, 2016)

ky man said:


> I stored pollen for 5 months with rise and froze it and it was good.tryed the same pollen at 6 months and it was no good.i don't think keeping pollen over 5 months will keep at lease not for me.


Its not the time....if moisture gets to it its done


----------



## ky man (Feb 15, 2016)

thank you 4 the heads up vnsmkr..ky


----------



## reza92 (Feb 15, 2016)

ky man said:


> I stored pollen for 5 months with rise and froze it and it was good.tryed the same pollen at 6 months and it was no good.i don't think keeping pollen over 5 months will keep at lease not for me.


I know a guy who has stored his pollen for over a year just in a dry dark cupboard (top shelf in the pantry for this particular guy) he just kept it in an envelope and the envelopes in an airtight container with a layer of rice in the bottom.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 15, 2016)

reza92 said:


> I know a guy who has stored his pollen for over a year just in a dry dark cupboard (top shelf in the pantry for this particular guy) he just kept it in an envelope and the envelopes in an airtight container with a layer of rice in the bottom.


I keep mine in paper in with my seeds. They all stay in a air tight box with moisture packs


----------



## doubletake (Feb 16, 2016)

Just got done watering the ladies... My dog was being a goof


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 16, 2016)

doubletake said:


> Just got done watering the ladies... My dog was being a goof
> View attachment 3609657 View attachment 3609658 View attachment 3609659 View attachment 3609660 View attachment 3609662 View attachment 3609664


Nice plants DT. Always cool pics of the dog smiling


----------



## fumble (Feb 16, 2016)

Awesome Doubletake  love your dog


----------



## papapayne (Feb 16, 2016)

Ladies are looking awesome, so happy that the seasons starting  

What a happy dog to!


----------



## shaggy340 (Feb 16, 2016)

got my last two clones on my way back up from winchester bay when i passed thru Portland got a lucy's lion the little gal and a afghan skunk already got my other two a skywalker amd a death star clone so now just waiting on the weather to get right.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## mushroom head (Feb 16, 2016)

Skywalkers with some baby green poisons.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 16, 2016)

I am ready to plant guys, but going to wait till I get back from CO. Right now it's bong timePicked up a local vender for my seeds yesterday too


----------



## papapayne (Feb 16, 2016)

orange og x sr71


Wet dreams x seawarp


Grand master kush


Samson saying hey! wheres my food 


full season plants from clone vegging under 1k.


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 16, 2016)

That may be the about sharpest looking hairy faced pig ever man, lol. I like my Berkshires but that's a bad little unit right there.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 16, 2016)

papapayne said:


> orange og x sr71
> 
> 
> Wet dreams x seawarp
> ...


Samson saying "hey give me some of that dank human!"


----------



## fumble (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice! everyone's girls are looking amazing  @Vnsmkr is that mint growing in there? Is it for ant control?


----------



## papapayne (Feb 17, 2016)

well, big exciting day here on payne farms. 

Got my new barn delivered today 

on the truck - 

did exactly what I wanted it to do with the placement. What greenhouse!?!


----------



## Humanrob (Feb 17, 2016)

Had one too many for the tent, didn't want to just rip it out so as a sort of an experiment, we put her outside on February 6th. You could say we got a really really early start to our outdoor this... summer. 

It's been a mild winter, so far she's still alive and looks pretty good, actually. She's hanging out under some cover (kind of an open covered deck), so she stays pretty dry, and since I live in a micro-climate with "wind events" I have a cover for her (pictured below) for when the wind starts climbing over 20mph. If we get a late season hard freeze, I can put her in the laundry room for a night or two.

She came out of an 80º 18/6 veg situation and went outside into mostly 45-60º days and 40-50º nights (like I said, its been a mild winter). She seems healthy, but she's not doing much, I assume the low light and cool temps have slowed down her metabolism. I thought she might try to stretch and flower because of the light reduction, but not so much. I'm hoping she just coasts until April and then I can put her in the ground. It might end out being a flower / return to veg / flower again thing, we'll see. I think she's got strong genetics, its a Sour Diesel. 

Other than that, I can't wait to do another real summer grow, it will be the second at this property and I learned a lot about the local terrain last year. We took down a tree over the winter, that really opened up the yard and we'll have way more afternoon light this coming fall to pull us through harvest.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 17, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> That may be the about sharpest looking hairy faced pig ever man, lol. I like my Berkshires but that's a bad little unit right there.


Yea, hes quite the character. He eats so fast he gags it back up, just to reeat it lol. Barks at me when he wants attention or food. He learned his name to in about an day.


----------



## Humanrob (Feb 17, 2016)

papapayne said:


> well, big exciting day here on payne farms.
> 
> Got my new barn delivered today...


That is fun. I had a building delivered once, but because of the end location not being accessible by truck, they had to bring it in pre-fabbed sections and assemble it onsite. Very exciting times!


----------



## papapayne (Feb 17, 2016)

Yea this was one was pretty painless. Which is nice. It was built new, took 600 bucks deposit to start the contract. I had to pull a tpost, but cinsidering its been raining at my house sin e novemeber, was a 3 second pull outta the ground. from time driver pulled into my driveway, and left, was an hour. And all I did was sip coffee and point to where I wanted it. Now I know why my wife enjoys that so much lol


----------



## doublejj (Feb 17, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Yea this was one was pretty painless. Which is nice. It was built new, took 600 bucks deposit to start the contract. I had to pull a tpost, but cinsidering its been raining at my house sin e novemeber, was a 3 second pull outta the ground. from time driver pulled into my driveway, and left, was an hour. And all I did was sip coffee and point to where I wanted it. Now I know why my wife enjoys that so much lol


Supervision.....I made a career out of it....."Hard work doesn't bother me, I can watch it all day long"...


----------



## doublejj (Feb 17, 2016)

Beautiful barn bro.....


----------



## Humanrob (Feb 17, 2016)

papapayne said:


> And all I did was sip coffee and point to where I wanted it. Now I know why my wife enjoys that so much lol





doublejj said:


> Supervision.....I made a career out of it....."Hard work doesn't bother me, I can watch it all day"...


Too funny. I've been on both sides of that equation.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Beautiful barn bro.....


TY


----------



## northeastmarco (Feb 17, 2016)

papapayne said:


> orange og x sr71
> 
> 
> Wet dreams x seawarp
> ...


Interested to see how those wet dreams x seawarp come out.are you flowering those early?


----------



## papapayne (Feb 17, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> Too funny. I've been on both sides of that equation.


Yea...the one I am currently grinding on still is the hen house. We discussed it at length where she wanted it built. I built it...she comes home and first thing is like...um....I had decided I wanted it over there *gestures to complete opposite side of yard* I thought i told ya...didn't I?....hmmm maybe I didnt...but anyway, go ahead and move it over there please lol. Woman!

I put up quite a fuss...but guess what...with 24 hours I lugged the 8x8 big ass heavy ass hen house by myself to the new location for her highness.

oh well. Without woman, well lets face it, we'd all be queer


----------



## papapayne (Feb 17, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Interested to see how those wet dreams x seawarp come out.are you flowering those early?



Yea, they will likely be in my spring run this year, from seed. I will let them flower out starting next month. Will pull clones off all 3 before I do. If there's a nice enough male, will BX it back to the wet dreams, or the 14 seedlings of seawarp I have going for spring 2016 as well. Just waiting to see what they hold!


----------



## northeastmarco (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice,and you have the 14 sea warps to reference as well


----------



## papapayne (Feb 17, 2016)

Yea,  getawaymountain rocks!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 17, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Yea...the one I am currently grinding on still is the hen house. We discussed it at length where she wanted it built. I built it...she comes home and first thing is like...um....I had decided I wanted it over there *gestures to complete opposite side of yard* I thought i told ya...didn't I?....hmmm maybe I didnt...but anyway, go ahead and move it over there please lol. Woman!
> 
> I put up quite a fuss...but guess what...with 24 hours I lugged the 8x8 big ass heavy ass hen house by myself to the new location for her highness.
> 
> oh well. Without woman, well lets face it, we'd all be queer


Nah we'd just have much more callused hands.....


----------



## fumble (Feb 17, 2016)

you boys are pretty funny  lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 17, 2016)

I wouldnt have callused hands just fucked hamstrings from trying to blow myself off.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I wouldnt have callused hands just fucked hamstrings from trying to blow myself off.....


I knew someone would top me here


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 17, 2016)

Ruby the fucking yoga master. So flexible he can blow himself hahahahahaha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 17, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Yea, hes quite the character. He eats so fast he gags it back up, just to reeat it lol. Barks at me when he wants attention or food. He learned his name to in about an day.


I fkn laughed my ass of when I read this. Sounds like he eats like my 4 yr old.


----------



## doubletake (Feb 18, 2016)

Thought this was a cool read and pics some guy in 800 gallon smart pots.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=282876&page=25

Sorry guys I'm not a trader was just looking over there haha no account.


----------



## mushroom head (Feb 18, 2016)

My two favorite skywalkers.. almost wondering if I should keep them as my full season plants instead of flowering them indoors and putting a clone outdoors.. they would be huge come planting time june 1st..



The like it rough..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 18, 2016)

doubletake said:


> Thought this was a cool read and pics some guy in 800 gallon smart pots.
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=282876&page=25
> 
> Sorry guys I'm not a trader was just looking over there haha no account.


I signed up on there a while back, made a few comments on landrace sections rgd SE Asian landraces and then all of a sudden I cannot access the server there at all; maybe I pissed in someones cheerios?....Not sure wtf, but anyway, not lost any sleep

*Forbidden*
You don't have permission to access /ic/showthread.php on this server.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 18, 2016)

I had a spotty frost this morning, but I threw caution to the wind and put 6 of last year's Sidetracked: seeds in soil. They were from my CP1 plant. {CP is the patch name. 1 is for the tallest plant in that patch at start of flower. I didn't try to name any of them other than by number} I only dusted a little pollen {from SLO1} on one lower branch, so I don't have very many seeds. But the ones I made look good. This grow will be clandestine, so it's outside from the start. I do have a hole in the ground covered with glass in case of more frost.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 18, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I had a spotty frost this morning, but I threw caution to the wind and put 6 of last year's Sidetracked: seeds in soil. They were from my CP1 plant. {CP is the patch name. 1 is for the tallest plant in that patch at start of flower. I didn't try to name any of them other than by number} I only dusted a little pollen {from SLO1} on one lower branch, so I don't have very many seeds. But the ones I made look good. This grow will be clandestine, so it's outside from the start. I do have a hole in the ground covered with glass in case of more frost.
> 
> View attachment 3611285


Best of luck....


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Best of luck....


Thanks. I was going to wait a couple more weeks, but decided to jump in.


----------



## mushroom head (Feb 19, 2016)

Transplanted my three green poison fast versions this morning, don't mind the mess I made. Nothing like the smell of fresh dirt. Getting excited for the season.. one of them is not looking good, it came out of the soil looking weird and hasn't straightened out, it's still growing, and believe it or not smells the best out of the three.. 


Close up of a skywalker leaf.. no wonder these girls stink so much in veg.. look at that early resin..


----------



## doubletake (Feb 19, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Transplanted my three green poison fast versions this morning, don't mind the mess I made. Nothing like the smell of fresh dirt. Getting excited for the season.. one of them is not looking good, it came out of the soil looking weird and hasn't straightened out, it's still growing, and believe it or not smells the best out of the three..
> View attachment 3611732
> 
> Close up of a skywalker leaf.. no wonder these girls stink so much in veg.. look at that early resin..
> View attachment 3611734


That's insane hahah resin at like 2 weeks old! Haha


----------



## mofoo (Feb 19, 2016)

doubletake said:


> Can anybody help me diagnos this, I had russets last year outside, I havnt really noticed until now but I'm getting some of the leaf cupping in my veg room, and in my flower room on my tops the hairs are receding. I remember last year it went from the bottom up and was a little different. So I'm a little unsure. The Rez for my flowering plant did get really low for a day or two and could have got really salty at the bottom and Mabey cause nute lockout or burnt her, any help would be appreciated thanks!
> 
> And I'm only 1 month into flower I don't think I should be seeing any receding hairs yet.
> View attachment 3607490Tops receding View attachment 3607491 Buds right under starting to do it View attachment 3607492 View attachment 3607493 Some burn on the leaves View attachment 3607498veg room View attachment 3607500 View attachment 3607494 View attachment 3607495


looks like "the claw" over watering a bit maybe with not high enough humidity/temps


----------



## noysy (Feb 19, 2016)

Delayed 'mummas flowering schedule. But she is right to go now. *A lot* of training went into big mumma so happy that part is over 
Cant wait!
 
Expecting a nice yeild 
Yield estimates? (Lets play a game)


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 19, 2016)

noysy said:


> Delayed 'mummas flowering schedule. But she is right to go now. *A lot* of training went into big mumma so happy that part is over
> Cant wait!
> View attachment 3612075 View attachment 3612078
> Expecting a nice yeild
> Yield estimates? (Lets play a game)


@Garden Boss its started .....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 19, 2016)

Surely I should get pounds here? I am guessing 20, pounds that is


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 19, 2016)

If u think ur gonna get 20 off them whats my bubblegum worth then huh? Huh?


----------



## noysy (Feb 19, 2016)

I hope you guys really noticed my sarcasm at the end of my post....

20? Atleast 40


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 19, 2016)

noysy said:


> I hope you guys really noticed my sarcasm at the end of my post....
> 
> 20? Atleast 40


I did for sure. I like this game


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 19, 2016)

noysy said:


> I hope you guys really noticed my sarcasm at the end of my post....
> 
> 20? Atleast 40


We all did i think cos we liked your post before we started ours lol
All gd bloke she looks gd man wat strain by the way


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3612151 If u think ur gonna get 20 off them whats my bubblegum worth then huh? Huh?


Beautiful Ruby & Noysy too


----------



## noysy (Feb 19, 2016)

Me too. Can we change our forum status (im new here)


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 19, 2016)

noysy said:


> Me too. Can we change our forum status (im new here)


If i push my fat in around my penis i can change the length of my wang wang..im sure u can change anything u like if you try


----------



## noysy (Feb 19, 2016)

Not sure of strain, which im kicking myself over. However she was a old freebie from midweek and the seed label ended up water damaged and the rest is history.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3612151 If u think ur gonna get 20 off them whats my bubblegum worth then huh? Huh?


8 ft lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 19, 2016)

noysy said:


> Not sure of strain, which im kicking myself over. However she was a old freebie from midweek and the seed label ended up water damaged and the rest is history.


Its all weed anyhow. ALL of it is good, some better than others, & some just fucking fire, but all is good. I had this crazy thought a few months back that I would combine all of my seed stock since its all fire and then I would just be surprised each time I grew them out. Then I sobered up


----------



## noysy (Feb 19, 2016)

Yeah i like the part "i sobered up"

Stomach churning not knowing the strain after a good performance


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 19, 2016)

noysy said:


> Yeah i like the part "i sobered up"
> 
> Stomach churning not knowing the strain after a good performance


Nah no stomach churning here. There are so many awesome strains out there its easy to find a gem if you put your heart into it....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 19, 2016)

Especially if you start with solid genetics.....


----------



## noysy (Feb 19, 2016)

Yeah you are right. However finding a gem out of the variety is now like finding a needle in a hay stack.

I currently have 12 different varietys of seeds sitting on my bench for the pure fact they dont work for me and dont enjoy them. I hate the seed game currently how it is


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Surely I should get pounds here? I am guessing 20, pounds that isView attachment 3612145


Well, they are tall. That should be good for a pound or two.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 19, 2016)

noysy said:


> Yeah you are right. However finding a gem out of the variety is now like finding a needle in a hay stack.
> 
> I currently have 12 different varietys of seeds sitting on my bench for the pure fact they dont work for me and dont enjoy them. I hate the seed game currently how it is


I hear you. I have tried ALOT. I have had good luck with TGA, HSO and I think good things will come from Karma, Gage Green, Greenman Organics....


----------



## noysy (Feb 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I hear you. I have tried ALOT. I have had good luck with TGA, HSO and I think good things will come from Karma, Gage Green, Greenman Organics....


My partner hears me too hahaha

"_Moreeee seeds" whyyy_


----------



## papapayne (Feb 19, 2016)

Yea, I ve had great luck with bohdi, delicious seeds, HSO, cali connect, breeders boutique,

Shitty luck with female seeds, TH seeds, barneys farm, Green house.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 19, 2016)

I had some GHS colored seeds 1/2 dozen years ago that none of them would fucking pop on a paper towel. I mean none of them out of like 12. After I got pissed and burned them to a crisp, yes I lit them on fire, on their website it said the seeds had to be in soil to germinate....What the fuck.....Anyway, that was MY experience with GHS.


----------



## noysy (Feb 19, 2016)

Marketing strategy's now rule the seed market, i dont trust most brands now over the years, they now recruit marketing strategists instead of the masterminds who mix and match.


----------



## Jozikins (Feb 20, 2016)

Look at what I picked up the other day, a little starter oven so I can keep making that cup winning shit on my own if any one needs my assistance, I'd be more than happy to help after I catch up on school work. I figure after 8 years of trying to earn an AS, I should probably focus on school a bit before I focus on making more money. But I figured: what the hell, and bought the damn thing anyway lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 20, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Yea, I ve had great luck with bohdi, delicious seeds, HSO, cali connect, breeders boutique,
> 
> Shitty luck with female seeds, TH seeds, barneys farm, Green house.


Im lucky so far ive grown world of seeds strawberry blue and nirvana wonder woman with gd results outdoor although i thought the strawberry blue smelt great but lacked flavour even after curing..my bubblegum (TH seeds) is looking the goods this year.
It looks like i will only be doing fem seeds in the future bar tmbs great gifts as reg seeds


----------



## reza92 (Feb 20, 2016)

Housekeeping skill in the garden - poor
Weed growing skill - mediocre


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 20, 2016)

noysy said:


> Marketing strategy's now rule the seed market, i dont trust most brands now over the years, they now recruit marketing strategists instead of the masterminds who mix and match.


I don't like ever buying seeds, but when I have, they came with buds wrapped around them. I don't understand why more people don't make their own. I have always been able to seed one or two branches on a plant, and not have very many show up in unexpected places. I have bred two males to one plant, and still had over half of the bud seed free.

During my 11 years on the wagon, I lost a 25-30 strain library when a freezer died in a rarely used barn. I'm still trying them a few at a time, but so far there are none coming up. So I'm starting over with a cross my BIL made in 1988. Of the 12 girls that finished last Fall, I have 11 sets of seeds. {we won't talk about the tragic clipping accident involving CP2N3. In my defense, the limbs were very long on the CP3 plant, and anyone could have put a few of those buds in the 2 tub before they realized it. But so far there is only one seed from those two, so I might call it CP2R3}

I will grow out all 11 lines and breed the best females with the best males. There are only two people who know I am off the wagon, so I can't ask my old growing buddies for seed or pollen. That means I will just keep on keeping on with Sidetracked: for now.

BIL says he still has seeds from the original cross, {Northern Lights X Afghani/Colombian} but they are in storage. A male off of either one of those would set me up nicely.


----------



## mushroom head (Feb 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I had some GHS colored seeds 1/2 dozen years ago that none of them would fucking pop on a paper towel. I mean none of them out of like 12. After I got pissed and burned them to a crisp, yes I lit them on fire, on their website it said the seeds had to be in soil to germinate....What the fuck.....Anyway, that was MY experience with GHS.


I heard you're supposed to soak those seeds in water and the coloured coating comes off? I'm not sure though man. I have a super lemon haze going right now, interested in seeing how it turns out.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 20, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I heard you're supposed to soak those seeds in water and the coloured coating comes off? I'm not sure though man. I have a super lemon haze going right now, interested in seeing how it turns out.


No idea. I lost interest after that...Too many others out there


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 20, 2016)

2 monster cropped cherry pie in flower clones just taken from them for out door season as well germinating Purple Trainwreck x Pakistani chitral kush and in process of building 9 x 18 x 10 feet tall green house erecting next week end DIY green house


----------



## TWS (Feb 20, 2016)

I just found out Dave Mirra committed suicide. Truly a tragic loss. I never heard the news mention it at all. A true icon and will be missed.

http://www.outsideonline.com/2056326/last-days-dave-mirra


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> I just found out Dave Mirra committed suicide. Truly a tragic loss. I never heard the news mention it at all. A true icon and will be missed.


41 is to young ..way to young


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> 41 is to young ..way to young


WAY too fucking young.....Fuck I'm 41 and though Ive seen alot I surely aint ready to hang it up...Still alot more to see and do
Hearing things like this make me appreciate each day more and more


----------



## TWS (Feb 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> 41 is to young ..way to young


They talk about head trauma like football players and boxers. Like Jr Seau. Truly sad.
Depression is a bad thing. Bad enough to leave a young family behind in both cases.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> They talk about head trauma like football players and boxers. Like Jr Seau. Truly sad.
> Depression is a bad thing. Bad enough to leave a young family behind in both cases.


Yes it is...15 yrs ago i lost a mate hung himself and his old man walked out to the shed he had been hanging for half hour at least...early 20s...


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> They talk about head trauma like football players and boxers. Like Jr Seau. Truly sad.
> Depression is a bad thing. Bad enough to leave a young family behind in both cases.


Afl in australia is like grid iron body clashing and heads smashing but no helmets...cases of head trauma are only just being taken noticed if past couple years


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 20, 2016)

If only everyone in the fucking world could realize how great this plant is......and I'm being fucking serious. I just spoke to my old man who has parkinsons and I implored to him how important this plant is and he will be talking to his doctor about it asap.....depression is a motherfucker, agreed, but nothing should be so bad to make anyone feel that bad.....fucking sucks that people even have an option to feel that shitty, you know what I mean....


----------



## TWS (Feb 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> If only everyone in the fucking world could realize how great this plant is......and I'm being fucking serious. I just spoke to my old man who has parkinsons and I implored to him how important this plant is and he will be talking to his doctor about it asap.....depression is a motherfucker, agreed, but nothing should be so bad to make anyone feel that bad.....fucking sucks that people even have an option to feel that shitty, you know what I mean....


I used to wonder how and why something could be so bad to leave life behind. As I have grown older and understand things more and have known friends who have had the same thing as Ruby's friend happen .
Depression and voices are a very bad thing.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 20, 2016)

Oh common guys its not like these guys land on there head all the time of course speed is a factor but, comparing them to front lines men in the NHL that crash there skulls every play I think that news tends not to promote people or talk about the ones the commit suicide , its not accepted i would think .
Also not being in the spot light , money issues ,women issues all compound to Suicide
for NFL or head hitting sports its the concussions,, and brain damage that lead NFL players not to be suicidal but to go crazy


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> I used to wonder how and why something could be so bad to leave life behind. As I have grown older and understand things more and have known friends who have had the same thing as Ruby's friend happen .
> Depression and voices are a very bad thing.


 sometimes for some you ever here the saying i am worth more dead then alive ????
When someone losses everything and has nothing to look forward to suicide becomes a idea
or if someone gets to far into something and cannot get out that also can be the only option 
I wonder how many investors that lost everything in the crash committed suicide 

http://www.ibtimes.com/suicide-among-bankers-appears-be-rise-again-pressures-get-banks-businesses-back-black-1402450


----------



## TWS (Feb 20, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> sometimes for some you ever here the saying i am worth more dead then alive ????
> When someone losses everything and has nothing to look forward to suicide becomes a idea
> or if someone gets to far into something and cannot get out that also can be the only option
> I wonder how many investors that lost everything in the crash committed suicide
> ...



Yes and true but in this case I do not or fail to understand. My take on it is get up and dust yourself off and start over. I know easier said then done.


----------



## TWS (Feb 20, 2016)

We were talking about muscians the other day who have falling from the top who committed suicide .
Lots of them.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> I used to wonder how and why something could be so bad to leave life behind. As I have grown older and understand things more and have known friends who have had the same thing as Ruby's friend happen .
> Depression and voices are a very bad thing.


I have my days just like everyone else, but I only know 1 way...keep fucking pushing forward cunt....


----------



## TWS (Feb 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I have my days just like everyone else, but I only know 1 way...keep fucking pushing forward cunt....


 That's right until your pushing up daisies . 
One love. One fight.


----------



## fumble (Feb 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I have my days just like everyone else, but I only know 1 way...keep fucking pushing forward cunt....


exactly! shoulder down and move forward


----------



## treemansbuds (Feb 20, 2016)

fumble said:


> exactly! shoulder down and move forward


The bad shoulder or the good one Fumble?
TMB-


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 21, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> The bad shoulder or the good one Fumble?
> TMB-


I don't think it maters as long as you are still going


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 21, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I don't think it maters as long as you are still going


^ Thats right


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 21, 2016)

Yesterday I had a member from TX who was in town working over to the house and talk for like six hours. We smoked some bud and gave him some beans. Gave him a proper dab of rosin and it always seems to surprise folks the first time they hit a dab. I had another very nice visit to night from a friend and member. I always love getting to sit around and just talk with folks who share the same interest as you. Talked some seed business as he is the Gorilla Seed Bank rep but mostly just cought up. I have I couple cool things we talked about to look up and really just had a nice time. He also was nice enough to bring me a purple alien og clone and a master kush clone his buddy picked from 15 girls he pheno hunted. Going to get a Frank's Gift and a Lucy's lion down to Cali to his buddy who makes Cbd oil for kids. Also picked up the last of what I needed for the chicken pen so they can get put up before I leave for CO next week.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> I used to wonder how and why something could be so bad to leave life behind. As I have grown older and understand things more and have known friends who have had the same thing as Ruby's friend happen .
> Depression and voices are a very bad thing.


I suffer something but never got checked to have a name for it..i think it comes across in my thread from time to time and i know drinking is a contributing factor to depression and maybe sometimes thinking id rather leave this globe of ours...been close once but never again and the 3 friends ive lost to suicide i come back to thinking...how DESPERATE are they to actually go through with it.
Its something we need to watch out for our friends and loved ones from time to time...it doesnt hurt to ask ..

Are you ok ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 21, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yesterday I had a member from TX who was in town working over to the house and talk for like six hours. We smoked some bud and gave him some beans. Gave him a proper dab of rosin and it always seems to surprise folks the first time they hit a dab. I had another very nice visit to night from a friend and member. I always love getting to sit around and just talk with folks who share the same interest as you. Talked some seed business as he is the Gorilla Seed Bank rep but mostly just cought up. I have I couple cool things we talked about to look up and really just had a nice time. He also was nice enough to bring me a purple alien og clone and a master kush clone his buddy picked from 15 girls he pheno hunted. Going to get a Frank's Gift and a Lucy's lion down to Cali to his buddy who makes Cbd oil for kids. Also picked up the last of what I needed for the chicken pen so they can get put up before I leave for CO next week.
> View attachment 3613179


I really need that glass pipe 
Love ur attitude doc makes riu a great place to check into daily and see what u n papa etc have done for the day


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I suffer something but never got checked to have a name for it..i think it comes across in my thread from time to time and i know drinking is a contributing factor to depression and maybe sometimes thinking id rather leave this globe of ours...been close once but never again and the 3 friends ive lost to suicide i come back to thinking...how DESPERATE are they to actually go through with it.
> Its something we need to watch out for our friends and loved ones from time to time...it doesnt hurt to ask ..
> 
> Are you ok ?


Fuck yeah agree man. I have always felt like I have some mf wide shoulders and I can handle alot, but not everyone the same. I know how to control and vent those thoughts these days.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 21, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yesterday I had a member from TX who was in town working over to the house and talk for like six hours. We smoked some bud and gave him some beans. Gave him a proper dab of rosin and it always seems to surprise folks the first time they hit a dab. I had another very nice visit to night from a friend and member. I always love getting to sit around and just talk with folks who share the same interest as you. Talked some seed business as he is the Gorilla Seed Bank rep but mostly just cought up. I have I couple cool things we talked about to look up and really just had a nice time. He also was nice enough to bring me a purple alien og clone and a master kush clone his buddy picked from 15 girls he pheno hunted. Going to get a Frank's Gift and a Lucy's lion down to Cali to his buddy who makes Cbd oil for kids. Also picked up the last of what I needed for the chicken pen so they can get put up before I leave for CO next week.
> View attachment 3613179


Hey dude I was watching that last video you made. You sound just like some people from N. Louisiana. I sound like that too after being there for a few weeks whereas now you wouldnt know where I am from by talking to me except from US. Nice lineup you always got going there and you seem like a jack of all trades. Look fwd to meeting you some day, as definitely seem like good people. I am pretty happy with some of the plants which are running now. I figure I can get a bunch of 5 footers in 4 gallon square ice chests with the right strains. Will only get better from here


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> They talk about head trauma like football players and boxers. Like Jr Seau. Truly sad.
> Depression is a bad thing. Bad enough to leave a young family behind in both cases.


Thats the first thing I thought of when I heard about his suicide. Head trauma. 
Dude leaves behind a wife and two kids, what a fucking shame


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Fuck yeah agree man. I have always felt like I have some mf wide shoulders and I can handle alot, but not everyone the same. I know how to control and vent those thoughts these days.


I can control bro dont get me fucken wrong.
I just think to deeply sometimes


----------



## fumble (Feb 21, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> The bad shoulder or the good one Fumble?
> TMB-


preferably the good one, but I can do either if I have to  grrrrr lol


----------



## TWS (Feb 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I really need that glass pipe
> Love ur attitude doc makes riu a great place to check into daily and see what u n papa etc have done for the day


Those two always have something jumping.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 21, 2016)

Chicken pen is in the works just need a couple hours of dry today and it will be finished


----------



## ISK (Feb 21, 2016)

hey TWS....just fooling around with a hempy in a solo cup. with indoor sunshine

It was voted off the island from my current artificial light grow..... so it must live or let die with the limited winter sunshine


----------



## Humanrob (Feb 21, 2016)

ISK said:


> hey TWS....just fooling around with a hempy in a solo cup. with indoor sunshine
> 
> It was voted off the island from my current artificial light grow..... so it must live or let die with the limited winter sunshine
> 
> View attachment 3613680


We had a runt that didn't fit in the tent, so we put it in the kitchen with other house plants & plants that come in during the winter (like the Meyers Lemon in the pic). It's not doing much at all, there isn't much "winter sunshine" here in NW Oregon. I like Chemdawg so I'm hoping it just sort of continues to do nothing until April, then I'll put her in the ground outside. The second pic is her next to the ones that got up-potted and stayed under the lights. They all started at the same time, the little one was pulled from the group on Feb 6th.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 21, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Chicken pen is in the works just need a couple hours of dry today and it will be finished
> 
> View attachment 3613412


Bada boom bada bing

Picked up our full blood Flemish Giant today. Bell will be two months on the 28th


----------



## fumble (Feb 21, 2016)

chicken pen looks awesome Doc


----------



## shynee mac (Feb 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Surely I should get pounds here? I am guessing 20, pounds that isView attachment 3612145


honestly you should get about 10 pounds............OF DIRT!!! and transplant into bigger pots, and get more light ,and airflow and then you should harvest 7 grams if your lucky


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 22, 2016)

7 must be code for 700 huh. Hahahaha I am funny to myself anyway.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 22, 2016)

fumble said:


> chicken pen looks awesome Doc


real neat job


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 7 must be code for 700 huh. Hahahaha I am funny to myself anyway.


7 days 7 strains 7 pounds


----------



## ky man (Feb 22, 2016)

chickens just clip there wings so they can not fly and there great around your pot they eat stuff that like to eat your pot so I been told.LOL..ky


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2016)

ky man said:


> chickens just clip there wings so they can not fly and there great around your pot they eat stuff that like to eat your pot so I been told.LOL..ky


Yea but if you want any plants in your yard you better separate the two or you will not be happy.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> They talk about head trauma like football players and boxers. Like Jr Seau. Truly sad.
> Depression is a bad thing. Bad enough to leave a young family behind in both cases.


i user on here posted it a week ago an i was heartbroken . he had ALOT of folks that say they are close friends .... guess your head has to be in the game 24/7 just takes a few hours of beating yourself up and suddenly life sucks 
dave i miss that shit eating grin when you landed some unheard of trick  i stayed up watching xgames reruns of his doulbe backflip . need someone to chat with to feel good about yourself ? call me . you can hear my daughter boss me around the house like my wife does ... its hilarouse till its not ...lol...enough of that ...i got a wall to build . mad respect to my homie @Garden Boss , @doublejj,and @Dr.D81 for getting this cherry pie out to the RIU family ...  growing in 9 hours direct sun just water sulpomag , SST"s and soil


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 22, 2016)

Man you're so lucky to get that cut brother. I can't wait to smoke some in April lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Man you're so lucky to get that cut brother. I can't wait to smoke some in April lol.


Shit hit me up next week and I should have an extra one rooted


----------



## ky man (Feb 22, 2016)

dr.d81 you just need them chickens when when the buds start not befor.plenty people in cal, do it when like 2 months befor harvest and I have sean it work on videows.probley some on youtube still.there poop is good just let it dry for a year and grind it up good nitrogen for a grow.but wear a mask when working with shit.bat shit here is free by the truck load just get it after dark lots of caves.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2016)

Yea but I have more than just weed in my yard. I apologize that is my bad I did not clarify that when I said Plants.


----------



## 757growin (Feb 22, 2016)

A lil spring( or is it still winter?)garden!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2016)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3614373
> A lil spring( or is it still winter?)garden!


Hell yes! What all you got there


----------



## 757growin (Feb 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hell yes! What all you got there


A bunch of marcos candytrain, dank sinatra, cougar milk, and a local cross called hellhole canyon og (kosher kush x gdp).


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2016)

Nice I have some candy train going to get light deped this year. How many did you give me 5 or 6?


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 22, 2016)

looking good guys some monster cropped 12 cherry pie clones and 12 reg Purple train Wreck x pck seeds germinating for greenhouse grow


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 22, 2016)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3614373
> A lil spring( or is it still winter?)garden!


Looks awesome, love early smoke


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 22, 2016)

Here is the trainwreck x pck what she should look like well should have close pheno never know something new can come out of it thats what i love about F1's and more in F2's Dr maybe this fall we might swap some seeds i think people are going to go nuts over this one shortly  some buds off same seed batch 2 different pheno;s


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Here is the trainwreck x pck what she should look like well should have close pheno never know something new can come out of it thats what i love about F1's and more in F2's Dr maybe this fall we might swap some seeds i think people are going to go nuts over this one shortly  some buds off same seed batch 2 different pheno;s View attachment 3614464 View attachment 3614466 View attachment 3614467


That shit looks excellent great job


----------



## fumble (Feb 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> That shit looks excellent great job


boy I'll say! they're effing gorgeous!


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks plans are to keep couple males from this batch of seeds and do a seed run indoor this summer need to i may even throw cherry pie into the equation  

purple train wreck x Cherrypie x PCK just for the hell of it 

and send out tester seeds to select few


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 22, 2016)

I made a trip to the "big"city today a picked up some interesting genetics that I've been eyeing for a while.
It's a Romulan IBL from a local breeder,
The male was Romulan from Federation
And the mother was Romulan from Next Generation (lemon pheno) Can't wait to pop these babies. Good deal too, 13 regs for $60. Also got a capillary mat seed start kit and a 20l bag of worm castings. So far this is all the prep work I've got done.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 23, 2016)

BC you should really start a worm bin i started one like 2 months ago 1 tote now i have 3 totes and worms coming out my ass lol let alone castings will post some pictures of some super rich soils, i put `10 worms in my second bin and in like 2 weeks i had hundreds of eggs as well as hundreds of new worms it fascinating how fast one can get a worm bin going rather idiot proof seriously to simple only thing was sourcing out couple pounds of live worms and like i said man o man so looking forward to transplanting new seedlings into 50 / 50 mixture then 100 percent mixture
Now with a well balance greens there is no slowing down waiting for soil to break down so plant can obsorb nutrients its just like chelated and ready to go add good green ratio to top soil and compost and water only


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 23, 2016)

Ya get to your last jar before the next harvest ...and kinda start panicking


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3614675 Ya get to your last jar before the next harvest ...and kinda start panicking


haha you'll be ok. you have done good to keep it that long. that would have been long gone over here . I dont panick I just start snipping early racy testers from flowering crops hahaha


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> haha you'll be ok. you have done good to keep it that long. that would have been long gone over here . I dont panick I just start snipping early racy testers from flowering crops hahaha


I know ill be right in my job i need to tone down smoking between days off...an oz if i dont share last a month to 6 weeks
Thank fuck its not 20 bongs a day like 10 yrs ago


----------



## mushroom head (Feb 23, 2016)

Almost a full gram of rosin I made lastnight.. tastes a million times better than bho..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I know ill be right in my job i need to tone down smoking between days off...an oz if i dont share last a month to 6 weeks
> Thank fuck its not 20 bongs a day like 10 yrs ago


Yea we smoke to much at my house. I bet we go through atleast an oz a week plus hash and rosin. I have been a heavy smoker since high school though. Shit keeps me from being a anti social dick all the time


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 23, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> BC you should really start a worm bin i started one like 2 months ago 1 tote now i have 3 totes and worms coming out my ass lol let alone castings will post some pictures of some super rich soils, i put `10 worms in my second bin and in like 2 weeks i had hundreds of eggs as well as hundreds of new worms it fascinating how fast one can get a worm bin going rather idiot proof seriously to simple only thing was sourcing out couple pounds of live worms and like i said man o man so looking forward to transplanting new seedlings into 50 / 50 mixture then 100 percent mixture
> Now with a well balance greens there is no slowing down waiting for soil to break down so plant can obsorb nutrients its just like chelated and ready to go add good green ratio to top soil and compost and water only


I know I need too, I've wanted to for a while but I'm only home for 8 days a month and it always seems I have enough on my plate for while I'm home. I'll just have to keep buying em I guess.


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have been a heavy smoker since high school though. Shit keeps me from being a anti social dick all the time


Me to a tee.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 23, 2016)

The season is a foot!! Purple urkle seedlings, days are getting longer sun is getting higher.. Cheers to all for a awsome 2016 season.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 23, 2016)

Nice man. Looks like your on your way! 



FLkeys1 said:


> The season is a foot!! Purple urkle seedlings, days are getting longer sun is getting higher.. Cheers to all for a awsome 2016 season.
> 
> View attachment 3614858


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea we smoke to much at my house. I bet we go through atleast an oz a week plus hash and rosin. I have been a heavy smoker since high school though. Shit keeps me from being a anti social dick all the time


Go through about 8 grams a day here so few ounces a week if all is kosher and same here I have been a heavy smoker since was about 20.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 23, 2016)

Not as brutally honest when I have my meds . No meds for a minute then its much more brutal


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> The season is a foot!! Purple urkle seedlings, days are getting longer sun is getting higher.. Cheers to all for a awsome 2016 season.
> 
> View attachment 3614858





SomeGuy said:


> Nice man. Looks like your on your way!


Hell yes! My question is where can some one score some urkle seed? I can get the cut though.


----------



## ky man (Feb 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hell yes! My question is where can some one score some urkle seed? I can get the cut though.


Try TGA .KY


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Not as brutally honest when I have my meds . No meds for a minute then its much more brutal


It's the opposite for me. When ask why I stopped drinking I tell folks I had a terrible truth telling problem It's just not cool to go around telling the truth. Folks get their feeling hurt.


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3614675 Ya get to your last jar before the next harvest ...and kinda start panicking


I'm kinda in the same position with an indoor harvest at least 6 weeks away, so I'm saving my best buds and smoking some airy little shit I pulled off the lowers and doctoring it up with a little topdress from my jar of dry ice kief. 

Like vnsmkr said, lack of smoke is some serious truth serum around this mfer.


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 23, 2016)

All excellent posts! Glad you are all gearing up!


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 23, 2016)

angryblackman said:


> All excellent posts! Glad you are all gearing up!


Its cool man im harvesting as u guys are gearing up...i get to sit back smoke fresh outdoor while watching and learning yet again


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Its cool man im harvesting as u guys are gearing up...i get to sit back smoke fresh outdoor while watching and learning yet again


This old world keeps spinning round. It's a wonder tall trees ain't laying down.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 23, 2016)

Outdoor 2016 ! The year for me . According to the law of average! Haha . Be planting these next week . Blazin this dead head straight from mendo outdoor !


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 23, 2016)

Put this cookies outside January 26,2016. From seed one month veg indoor . Happyfrogsoil. No bottle or additives


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 23, 2016)

These will be first . Gonna do the og in June .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Outdoor 2016 ! The year for me . According to the law of average! Haha . Be planting these next week . Blazin this dead head straight from mendo outdoor !


Man I bread some nice shit with my RP og kush

I need to find some picks of her but but all of these came from my keeper. Have three of her grand babies in flower now and 50 or more of them as seedlings

  
Worked a trade for a tightly held cut of Silvertip ( GDP X SSH ) today


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 23, 2016)

My wife starts volunteering to have pigs food  delivered after a few days of empty here. She knows....


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 23, 2016)

Nice I had a blackwater clone pop bananas and pollenated my mercury Og clone . Also I had a rare dankness seedco. Trainwreck wille clone I made also got pollenated. Got all females seeds . Got like 40 seeds to spread out . Few other locals have my seeds already


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man I bread some nice shit with my RP og kush
> 
> I need to find some picks of her but but all of these came from my keeper. Have three of her grand babies in flower now and 50 or more of them as seedlings
> 
> ...


Doc, that last flower is Purdy !


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> My wife starts volunteering to have pigs food  delivered after a few days of empty here. She knows....


Ok ?


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)

TWS said:


> Doc, that last flower is Purdy !


Better yet " Loud" !


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 23, 2016)

Purdy loud lol! Shit like that gets a nice premium around here.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 23, 2016)

I really like these Buds


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2016)

Yea I am stoked it test between 28% and 30% and is fire from what I hear


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> I really like these Buds View attachment 3615277


Looks like a bowl of rainbow sherbert. Yummy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 23, 2016)

TWS said:


> Ok ?


Great


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Great


Awesome


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2016)

TWS said:


> Looks like a bowl of rainbow sherbert. Yummy


Man I have had the hots for her since I was a kid


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 23, 2016)

Dr you get seeds from tipz ??? the inital cross was (ssh f4 X gdp) which would result in a genetic ratio of 25% for the GDP passing on the purpling trait. then he backcrossed it to the gdp again, which would up the ratio to 50% purpling on the bx. that is where the genetics stand now.


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man I have had the hots for her since I was a kid


Same here man I had both Parallel Lines and Autoamerican vinyl albums and numerous 45 singles from her others.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Dr you get seeds from tipz ??? the inital cross was (ssh f4 X gdp) which would result in a genetic ratio of 25% for the GDP passing on the purpling trait. then he backcrossed it to the gdp again, which would up the ratio to 50% purpling on the bx. that is where the genetics stand now.


No seeds just getting a cut but would love to pheno hunt some


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 23, 2016)

My shameless high school love lol. Man Belinda Carlisle was so fine back then.


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 23, 2016)

West


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> West


Who ? Kenya ? Lol


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Same here man I had both Parallel Lines and Autoamerican vinyl albums and numerous 45 singles from her others.


Man she's a tripper.


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> My shameless high school love lol. Man Belinda Carlisle was so fine back then.


I would have to say Oliva newton John for me. Lol or Marie Osmond. Lol


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)

Helen Ready


----------



## Jozikins (Feb 24, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Almost a full gram of rosin I made lastnight.. tastes a million times better than bho..
> 
> View attachment 3614774


You've never had my bho...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> I would have to say Oliva newton John for me. Lol or Marie Osmond. Lol


Cristina Scabbia is not bad as far as current musicians go
 
But give me an hour with Halle Berry and a could die happy


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 24, 2016)

Olivia Newton John was way hotter than Blondie. Just sayin.


----------



## fumble (Feb 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man I bread some nice shit with my RP og kush
> 
> I need to find some picks of her but but all of these came from my keeper. Have three of her grand babies in flower now and 50 or more of them as seedlings
> 
> ...


jeezus! those are some beautiful nugs! drooling over here lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 24, 2016)

^^^^Lol had to see if we were talking about the same thing, Halle Berry


----------



## fumble (Feb 24, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> ^^^^Lol had to see if we were talking about the same thing, Halle Berry


lolol...not drooling for Halle Berry...but those are pretty nugs too


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hell yes! My question is where can some one score some urkle seed? I can get the cut though.


Sad part is I don't remember where I got the seeds from.. I put the strain name and month and year on the bag but NOT who gave them to me


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 24, 2016)

Spring has come to So. Cal... Purple haze X Jurple big bud seedlings coming up all over the place...


----------



## Andrew2112 (Feb 24, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> Sad part is I don't remember where I got the seeds from.. I put the strain name and month and year on the bag but NOT who gave them to me


Thanks for hooking us up with some of those


----------



## Andrew2112 (Feb 24, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> Spring has come to So. Cal... Purple haze X Jurple big bud seedlings coming up all over the place...
> 
> View attachment 3615600 View attachment 3615602


Gotta love spring  those babies are beautiful


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 24, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> Thanks for hooking us up with some of those



Anytime.. I dropped the last 8 Urkle seeds I had and got seven seedlings  

Ripped bubba cuts are still alive and the Jack H is doing well.. Thank you Andrew 
Life star are looking very happy!!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Feb 24, 2016)

Really glad to hear all of this  

Purple Urkle is amazing! Had some a few years ago that got me so stoned I couldn't stop laughing crazy munchies too. We are excited to move and get to growing some. 

Did the cuts root yet? Are the life stars fast growing?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 24, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> Really glad to hear all of this
> 
> Purple Urkle is amazing! Had some a few years ago that got me so stoned I couldn't stop laughing crazy munchies too. We are excited to move and get to growing some.
> 
> Did the cuts root yet? Are the life stars fast growing?


Don't see any roots yet in cuts.. So far life star are slow but they are only on their third set of leaves.. I'm sure once the root system get stronger they will take off.. Two of them are triangle growing...


----------



## northeastmarco (Feb 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man I bread some nice shit with my RP og kush
> 
> I need to find some picks of her but but all of these came from my keeper. Have three of her grand babies in flower now and 50 or more of them as seedlings
> 
> ...


Doc those buds in the lower pic are the silver tip?my my I like that.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 24, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Doc those buds in the lower pic are the silver tip?my my I like that.


Yes that's the Silvertip


----------



## northeastmarco (Feb 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cristina Scabbia is not bad as far as current musicians go
> View attachment 3615383
> But give me an hour with Halle Berry and a could die happy
> View attachment 3615384


The singer from lacuna coil is good too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 24, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> The singer from lacuna coil is good too


Haha That is her


----------



## TWS (Feb 24, 2016)

She looks,like Tori Black .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2016)

Within temptation lead singer is on par with scabbard so was nightwish old singer


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> No seeds just getting a cut but would love to pheno hunt some


 Actually on that strain to my understanding you got either a green pheno or the purple pheno 
I think thats the problem when people cross other peoples work that they Bx'd etc and locked in the traits the so recessive traits are no longer there in off spring only coming forward when crossed again with new genetics but on the new side is my guess 
Nice looking buds with out a doubt 
I also think with SSH being only 13 percent THC and GDP getting up to 21 it would be safe to say possibly mid 20 THC levels maybe 
my last few years have been working with purples but now i am wanting purps with strawberry colors like that bud i posted i hope some day i breed something that has both colors in it and i will just grow that period 
Today with so many people bastardizing seeds taking someone hard work and claiming it as there work 
here is strain i have which both parties Breeders Dank frank aka Stank bro's , and Verdant gardens Creation ,, that i am allowed to play with i want reds in these buds  this is a blue berry that is older then Dj's by a few years yup some reds purples into one smoking Boo berry strain  lol And Call it

Charisma


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 24, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Actually on that strain to my understanding you got either a green pheno or the purple pheno
> I think thats the problem when people cross other peoples work that they Bx'd etc and locked in the traits the so recessive traits are no longer there in off spring only coming forward when crossed again with new genetics but on the new side is my guess
> Nice looking buds with out a doubt
> I also think with SSH being only 13 percent THC and GDP getting up to 21 it would be safe to say possibly mid 20 THC levels maybe
> ...


fucking beautiful^ Yep alot of bastardizing going on, all chasing that fucking $$


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 24, 2016)

Only those of us who truly are here for this plant will be here when prices have no bearing on anything. I think of it as heirloom herbals


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> fucking beautiful^ Yep alot of bastardizing going on, all chasing that fucking $$


 You said it i mean really i think any person that is looking into breeding should in fact possibly cross 2 strains that they like and keep seeds or give them for free to friends etc in a sense taking someones creation or what ever and crossing it is in a sense Thiefery if trying to sell seeds, that you really have trademark fraud lol and its happening daily now but doing this for non personal gain is fine spreading out seeds amoungst friends or whom ever to play with ,,
i am on this other site and laugh cause some basement basterard izer breeding like no tommorow and thinking he is good lol ..
yet breeders i know today personally grow out thousands upon thousands of plants selecting the unique plants this taking years to come up with a combination and a Cup winner ,, 
i honestly think we as growers need to in fact search and purchase orginal land races it will not be long before the Terminator gene is present and yes when corporate giants take over its a matter of time , 
and already in the makings of strain patents


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 24, 2016)

its sad how a natural beautiful plant / medicine that is now in the hands of humans will be infact the plants demise 
anything we touch and specially the greedy cock suckers we destroy in matter of time 
have friends in Jamaica , for instance already there finding original un molested strains is becoming harder almost impossible unless you know the right farmers and why cause of people buying seeds and letting them grow wild not only does the males polinate other original species its a chain reaction 

For me i want orginal strains and just look at top end breeders today that is exactly what there looking for as well 
We need to protect this plant like its our family


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 24, 2016)

I hear what you are saying man but have to comment that nobody owns this shit. Everybody is making a $ off somebody else's "work" at the end of the day IMHO. Where's the standard for how many days a strain or several must be "worked" or re"worked" in order to hold it hostage as being "yours" or "mine"? Pretty soon we are talking Monsanto, again, IMHO man, and not trying to be a dick or even a bag of dicks lol. Curious where the line is drawn I guess.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 24, 2016)

I think the line will be drawn in Federal court as to whom owns the patent and who infringed the patent for personal gain 

anyways i am getting chocked have Purple train wreck x pck germinating over 24 hrs now and not one has fucking cracked shitty going to give them few more days in the mean time i think then i am going to germinate some purple urkle as back up tomorrow if there not cracked Toilet paper style then i am throwing in purple Urkle


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 24, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> I think the line will be drawn in Federal court as to whom owns the patent and who infringed the patent for personal gain.


Uh huh.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Dug up 50 of the purple haze X Jurple big bud seedlings, has to be a keeper in there somewhere . Aka Purple Jurple haze ??


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 25, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> I think the line will be drawn in Federal court as to whom owns the patent and who infringed the patent for personal gain
> 
> anyways i am getting chocked have Purple train wreck x pck germinating over 24 hrs now and not one has fucking cracked shitty going to give them few more days in the mean time i think then i am going to germinate some purple urkle as back up tomorrow if there not cracked Toilet paper style then i am throwing in purple Urkle



If they dont pop, place the seed between your front teeth until you hear a slight crack. If you have popped seeds before then you know which end opens. Its helped me many times. Place them back in the wet towel etc and wait another few days. Try it out if you havent, dont throw them away just yet. GL


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 25, 2016)

i always soak my seeds in water for 2-3 days then place them in wet paper towel in plastics Baggie, some will pop in the water.. It seems like the sativa take longer to sprout?? I also place the Baggie on my heat pad to help speed up the process..



anyways i am getting chocked have Purple train wreck x pck germinating over 24 hrs now and not one has fucking cracked shitty going to give them few more days in the mean time i think then i am going to germinate some purple urkle as back up tomorrow if there not cracked Toilet paper style then i am throwing in purple Urkle[/QUOTE]


2ANONYMOUS said:


> I think the line will be drawn in Federal court as to whom owns the patent and who infringed the patent for personal gain
> 
> anyways i am getting chocked have Purple train wreck x pck germinating over 24 hrs now and not one has fucking cracked shitty going to give them few more days in the mean time i think then i am going to germinate some purple urkle as back up tomorrow if there not cracked Toilet paper style then i am throwing in purple Urkle


----------



## ky man (Feb 25, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> its sad how a natural beautiful plant / medicine that is now in the hands of humans will be infact the plants demise
> anything we touch and specially the greedy cock suckers we destroy in matter of time
> have friends in Jamaica , for instance already there finding original un molested strains is becoming harder almost impossible unless you know the right farmers and why cause of people buying seeds and letting them grow wild not only does the males polinate other original species its a chain reaction
> 
> ...


GREEN HOUSE SEED BANK.Watch some of there shit videows on youtube made in Jamaica and you will see the most part as to why the Jamaica good plants are being destroyed and its a dam shame.ky


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 25, 2016)

thanks guys just threw in bunch more purple trainwreck now i have cracked Sats indica sat dominate, indi dominate and mofo these seeds nothing yet thinking WTF i mean we will see going to just let them be but there pissing me off haha
Watch i throw in other seeds soon ( another strain ) then all crack not WTF 100's of seedlings jesus christ lol even got lupins for my green house grow growing  everything is popping except these dam purple trainwreck


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 25, 2016)

Oh i posted this bunch of pages back now on wing on my P 38 RC plane build 
another slow train moving forward haha ,, making sure things are right only got once chance to glue if its not right an glued i am screwed big


----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Oh i posted this bunch of pages back now on wing on my P 38 RC plane build
> another slow train moving forward haha ,, making sure things are right only got once chance to glue if its not right an glued i am screwed big


I luv the smell of zap and hot bolsa. We used to sand up a bunch of dust and zap that to certain joints like a weld or on repairs. Man I have had my fingers stuck to the point of scary. Ruined some shirts and pants too. Mono coating takes some skills.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Feb 25, 2016)

@2ANONYMOUS 

Beautiful buckets of seedlings, and gorgeous lupins. Always great to see/hear someone extolling the original landrace varieties. I have been collecting straight from the source landrace for years now, chasing the stones I experienced in the Middle East. Just got some seeds for a Pakistan Chitral in the mail yesterday. Once we move I will be able to post them here


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> I luv the smell of zap and hot bolsa. We used to sand up a bunch of dust and zap that to certain joints like a weld or on repairs. Man I have had my fingers stuck to the point of scary. Ruined some shirts and pants too. Mono coating takes some skills.


 Yo bud this Cat is not mono Coating nothing its complete, Balsa including outer skins but your right got to like the smell of balsam wood and the glue WTF new meaning to super glue i probably have no finger prints cause i need to sand my fingers to get the glue off


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 25, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> @2ANONYMOUS
> 
> Beautiful buckets of seedlings, and gorgeous lupins. Always great to see/hear someone extolling the original landrace varieties. I have been collecting straight from the source landrace for years now, chasing the stones I experienced in the Middle East. Just got some seeds for a Pakistan Chitral in the mail yesterday. Once we move I will be able to post them here


 thanks just posted pic of what lupins look like if some were un aware mine are only seedling stage but should add some nice colors speaking of heirlooms man i cracked some really orginal ancient tomatoes purple tomatoes , yellow stripped etc going to have pretty much everything out there this year as in veggies 
Its not only growing medicine its also about being self sustaining and growing lots of food from beats , onions , potatoes , carrots man fuck the store prices if i can make enough to last most of the winter when prices are out of this world its a savings period


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 25, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> thanks just posted pic of what lupins look like if some were un aware mine are only seedling stage but should add some nice colors speaking of heirlooms man i cracked some really orginal ancient tomatoes purple tomatoes , yellow stripped etc going to have pretty much everything out there this year as in veggies
> Its not only growing medicine its also about being self sustaining and growing lots of food from beats , onions , potatoes , carrots man fuck the store prices if i can make enough to last most of the winter when prices are out of this world its a savings period


^EXACTLY....I like to do both, grow medicine and be as self sustainable as possible. Also planted a load more veggies and herbs over last few days. Time to get a bunch more lettuce varieties down


----------



## Andrew2112 (Feb 25, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> thanks just posted pic of what lupins look like if some were un aware mine are only seedling stage but should add some nice colors speaking of heirlooms man i cracked some really orginal ancient tomatoes purple tomatoes , yellow stripped etc going to have pretty much everything out there this year as in veggies
> Its not only growing medicine its also about being self sustaining and growing lots of food from beats , onions , potatoes , carrots man fuck the store prices if i can make enough to last most of the winter when prices are out of this world its a savings period


Lol I totally thought they were yours, hopefully your lupins look better in the end. YESSS!!!! So psyched about your Heirloom veggies, Mrs.2112 and I only want to grow and eat heirloom, much better flavor and nutrient profile than these modern hybrids. Trying to get a self sustainable garden going once we buy a house next month


----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Yo bud this Cat is not mono Coating nothing its complete, Balsa including outer skins but your right got to like the smell of balsam wood and the glue WTF new meaning to super glue i probably have no finger prints cause i need to sand my fingers to get the glue off View attachment 3616878


So you paint the skins ?


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 25, 2016)

some more pictures  got to love spring time and what comes starts coming out of the ground


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 25, 2016)

Yes sir TWS once complete will more or less high solid wood base , prime and sand complete plane then wood sealer sand 320 etc wet wipe off dust . particles

start base coat silver dull silver not shinny lol i want to make it replica of real war bird then mask area;s paint landing gear enclosures etc then wet sand base plane wipe n clear coat
add decals then touch ups and couple coats of clear coat once all done re balance plane
sorta like this concept i think it will look perfect


----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Yes sir TWS once complete will more or less high solid wood base , prime and sand complete plane then wood sealer sand 320 etc wet wipe off dust . particles
> 
> start base coat silver dull silver not shinny lol i want to make it replica of real war bird then mask area;s paint landing gear enclosures etc then wet sand base plane wipe n clear coat
> add decals then touch ups and couple coats of clear coat once all done re balance plane
> sorta like this concept i think it will look perfect


Most awesome .


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 25, 2016)

Its amazing stuff you can pick up at a hobby shop lol name the plane mama's boy ?? check out no hdraulic fluid stickers or no step lol to dam cool  and i am going to place them on plane you can count on that when i find right places etc


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 25, 2016)

hey folks sorry for posting so much dam admin has me on slow mo / lag takes like for ever to even get on a page let alone edit much faster to just re post haha guess there way of spanking never under stood it someone just makes a new name new ip and be done with it but will see how long they got me on leash for spanking me typical BS but what ever 

Anyways a person could even make there own call it seed junky lol


----------



## papapayne (Feb 25, 2016)

Got the ladies outside during the sunlight, what a gorgeous day!


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 25, 2016)

Looking good papa..nice when the weather starts swinging your way in readiness for the new season..
Heres a couple pics of mine


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 25, 2016)

. You guys are getting way ahead of me outdoor .I'm just gonna do one from seed to start in spring . 25 gal pot soil . With femized seeds they flower outdoors after about 1 to 2 months veg max . Don't have to wait 6 months and can harvest by July . Start some in June that finish September


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 25, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Got the ladies outside during the sunlight, what a gorgeous day!


I don't put smart pots in bigger pots though . Holds the roots back allot . I just plant in final pot. give them massive root space from birth .


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Who ? Kenya ? Lol


2 pac !! Haha come on maaannn


----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)

Cool.


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 25, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> I don't put smart pots in bigger pots though . Holds the roots back allot . I just plant in final pot. give them massive root space from birth .


How massive is massive?


----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> 2 pac !! Haha come on maaannn


----------



## papapayne (Feb 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3617051 View attachment 3617052 Looking good papa..nice when the weather starts swinging your way in readiness for the new season..
> Heres a couple pics of mine



they are looking nice and happy ruby fruit! keep it all up man 

Stay free stay high

papa


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 25, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> How massive is massive?


10 gal minimum.


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3617051 View attachment 3617052 Looking good papa..nice when the weather starts swinging your way in readiness for the new season..
> Heres a couple pics of mine


Looking green and happy !! Start indoor ?


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 25, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> 10 gal minimum.


Nice


----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)

Way massive !


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 25, 2016)

TWS said:


>


Seen him at Canes in mission beach back in the day . He swigged half a bottle of henny in stage . True vet!


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Way massive !


I would need more soil


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 25, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Looking green and happy !! Start indoor ?


----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Looking green and happy !! Start indoor ?


He doesn't know how,


----------



## papapayne (Feb 25, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> I don't put smart pots in bigger pots though . Holds the roots back allot . I just plant in final pot. give them massive root space from birth .


They dont seem to mind, they were all rooted thru the bottoms already, and within a few days they were firmly rooted into the pots, and they are exploding with growth as always.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 25, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> 2 pac !! Haha come on maaannn


Man...I love me some tupac. Both the music and the guy behind it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> He doesn't know how,


Whats he mean by indoor ?


----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Seen him at Canes in mission beach back in the day . He swigged half a bottle of henny in stage . True vet!


Ahh, mission beach.


----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Whats he mean by indoor ?


The thing you have your peppers in.


----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Feb 25, 2016)

Cross-eyed Mary......."Gets no kicks from little boys"...


----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> The thing you have your peppers in.


Oh that thingie..i thought he was referring to the 4x600 son ts


----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 25, 2016)

Censored im on a leash.....


----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Censored im on a leash.....


Really really weird.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

hahahahahaha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Censored im on a leash.....


Dedicated


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 26, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> I would need more soil


 just Earth lots of earth i plan on having 200 gallons worth of soil per plant this year i want these in green in a green house this year


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> just Earth lots of earth i plan on having 200 gallons worth of soil per plant this year i want these in green in a green house this year View attachment 3617125


Is that your grow ? Looks like Tom Hills or Humboldtlocals.


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> hahahahahaha


The next trench coat shooters. Lol


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## papapayne (Feb 26, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> just Earth lots of earth i plan on having 200 gallons worth of soil per plant this year i want these in green in a green house this year View attachment 3617125


wow those are gorgeous...what strains? Details man!


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

The winter/spring girls have been out for a couple of weeks now. Just going into flowering. Vegged inside under t-8's in 1 gal pots and transplanted to 5 gal pots and put out side. Coming up on 3ft plus for most of them. Highs mid 70's to low 80's F. Lows 38-48 F.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> The winter/spring girls have been out for a couple of weeks now. Just going into flowering. Vegged inside under t-8's in 1 gal pots and transplanted to 5 gal pots and put out side. Coming up on 3ft plus for most of them. Highs mid 70's to low 80's F. Lows 38-48 F.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3617467 View attachment 3617468


Couple look the same what ya got there mate ?


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Couple look the same what ya got there mate ?


yea there is multiples of each. Headband clones, Headband seed, Woodie 2 clones, Huckle berry clones. Gogi seed. Girl scout cookies bag seed and a sole shoreline.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> yea there is multiples of each. Headband clones, Headband seed, Woodie 2 clones, Huckle berry clones. Gogi seed. Girl scout cookies bag seed and a sole shoreline.


Yes the headband testing my.memory here are they 707 or 8 something ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yes the headband testing my.memory here are they 707 or 8 something ?


Im prob wrong i think im referring to hso 707 truthband which i have beans of


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yes the headband testing my.memory here are they 707 or 8 something ?


These are Reserva Privada just Headband.


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

HSO and Cali connect make the 818 and 707


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> These are Reserva Privada just Headband.


No worries,kiddie pool again ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> HSO and Cali connect make the 818 and 707


Yep i have a couple of the fem versions of 707


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> No worries,kiddie pool again ?


 I wont be home and the kid doesn't have big enough balls. which im fine with because I wont be around to ride shot gun and don't want to put the misses in harms way.


----------



## jaybllr333 (Feb 26, 2016)

Looking good TWS. When did you start those?

Long time lurker....... Just moved up NorCal way from Ohio. Learned a lot from you guys without ever contributing back, so I just wanted to hop in here and introduce myself and my first 6 "cali grown girls"

....Day 34. I think these will be a greenhouse light dep crop (which I'm excited to try). Starting prep for my main outdoor grow.....butte county, so I'm not raging but I have 10+ acres and I wanna max it out!


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Looking good TWS. When did you start those?
> 
> Long time lurker....... Just moved up NorCal way from Ohio. Learned a lot from you guys without ever contributing back, so I just wanted to hop in here and introduce myself and my first 6 "cali grown girls"
> 
> ....Day 34. I think these will be a greenhouse light dep crop (which I'm excited to try). Starting prep for my main outdoor grow.....butte county, so I'm not raging but I have 10+ acres and I wanna max it out!


 Thanks for saying High and welcome to RIU. I think I started those around the first of January. Be sure to come to the spring BBQ and meet everyone.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> I wont be home and the kid doesn't have big enough balls. which im fine with because I wont be around to ride shot gun and don't want to put the misses in harms way.


Thats right i forgot bout that


----------



## jaybllr333 (Feb 26, 2016)

Absolutely! Is that coming up soon? Heading back to the midwest I think between crops. I'd love to be able to pick brains and blaze up with you guys, maybe exchange some beans. Ive been a hydro grower for years....I'm still learning the sun and soil


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Absolutely! Is that coming up soon? Heading back to the midwest I think between crops. I'd love to be able to pick brains and blaze up with you guys, maybe exchange some beans. Ive been a hydro grower for years....I'm still learning the sun and soil


 4/23. There is a thread. Camp far west @ the North shore in Wheatland Ca.


----------



## jaybllr333 (Feb 26, 2016)

I appreciate the invite TWS, sounds like a good time! I'm still getting moved in up here and a bit house poor....lol, but I'll be there.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> yea there is multiples of each. Headband clones, Headband seed, Woodie 2 clones, Huckle berry clones. Gogi seed. Girl scout cookies bag seed and a sole shoreline.


This new spot that I'm grow at as 800 ppm on the water I use masses what do I need to do to the water I think 800 hard water right


----------



## jaybllr333 (Feb 26, 2016)

Not to hijack a thread or anything.....but I'd be open to any advice on light dep grows....day 34 of veg and I think I want to put them in them greenhouse for flower in a couple weeks....

2 "lemon haze"
1 critical "auto" - gets its own treatment
1 NY sour diesel (the runt-had to have surgery around week 2)
2 "best of" - Not sure about this strain yet....got a couple beans from a bag of fire back in ohio...has anyone ever heard of it?

My greenhouse is in ground and easy to regulate, but its only getting about 8.5 hours of strong sun a day....not enough for flower right?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yep i have a couple of the fem versions of 707


Thats what I have fem 707's. Theres a couple in the most recent pics


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 26, 2016)

Since they can't take out a full page ad in the trades to announce their arrival, I'll just post it here instead. Four of the six seeds I planted are up and enjoying the sunshine. The proud mother was CP1 and the father, Slo1. Sadly, they were brother and sister, both of the Sidetrack: strain.


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Not to hijack a thread or anything.....but I'd be open to any advice on light dep grows....day 34 of veg and I think I want to put them in them greenhouse for flower in a couple weeks....
> 
> 2 "lemon haze"
> 1 critical "auto" - gets its own treatment
> ...


8.5 will work and it only gets longer. If you need to wait a couple weeks and it takes a couple weeks to trigger you will have to black them out before your done.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> I wont be home and the kid doesn't have big enough balls. which im fine with because I wont be around to ride shot gun and don't want to put the misses in harms way.


You going on walkabout or what? New job ?


----------



## jaybllr333 (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks TWS.. That helps. I was bamkink


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> This new spot that I'm grow at as 800 ppm on the water I use masses what do I need to do to the water I think 800 hard water right


Yea that's hard for sure. I don't know much about well water. Hopefully it's just calcium and sulphur.maybe someone else can be of more help but it's probably fine for out door or run it thru a charcoal or peat moss filter.


----------



## jaybllr333 (Feb 26, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Thanks TWS.. That helps. I was bamkink


Whoops...*banking on blacking them out....stupid phone


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Not to hijack a thread or anything.....but I'd be open to any advice on light dep grows....day 34 of veg and I think I want to put them in them greenhouse for flower in a couple weeks....
> 
> 2 "lemon haze"
> 1 critical "auto" - gets its own treatment
> ...


Nice property . I see monsters.


----------



## jaybllr333 (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks man! Just me and the misses, got our own little slice of green heaven. Southwest facicng 2500 ft elev, in the foothills. Love it here.


----------



## jaybllr333 (Feb 26, 2016)

Couple pics of the future garden areas....


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 26, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Couple pics of the future garden areas....


Nice sun in that last picture. You should do well there.


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Couple pics of the future garden areas....


Lol. Even have some palm trees .
I'm taking a potted one up there so I don't get home sick. Lol


----------



## jaybllr333 (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks larry....got a lit of work ahead of me, but I couldn't be more excited!


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 26, 2016)

Heres a cooikes pic . Shes coming along . Outdoors. Not one yellow leaf . Nothing added but water


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 26, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Couple pics of the future garden areas....


That area looks familiar. Think I know just where it is haha . Just kidding ya


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 26, 2016)

Yeah there is more than enough sun there should be . Every place Is different. House right next door might get half the light . Just matter of where the sun raises and goes down .


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 26, 2016)

This DNA genetics rocklock . Only 19 days from planted in soil .one on the left is reserva privada og kush.


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 26, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> just Earth lots of earth i plan on having 200 gallons worth of soil per plant this year i want these in green in a green house this year View attachment 3617125


Amazing!! Giants and to perfection


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> The winter/spring girls have been out for a couple of weeks now. Just going into flowering. Vegged inside under t-8's in 1 gal pots and transplanted to 5 gal pots and put out side. Coming up on 3ft plus for most of them. Highs mid 70's to low 80's F. Lows 38-48 F.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3617467 View attachment 3617468


Have you ever had plants reveg come June ?


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Is that your grow ? Looks like Tom Hills or Humboldtlocals.


Is Tom hills a seed breeder?


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Is Tom hills a seed breeder?


 Tom Hill
http://fullmeltbubble.com/forum/showthread.php?6792-Am-I-in-the-right-place




I still think Humboldtlocal is a better grower.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=164917


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Sorry Cervantes ruins the videos. He's such a momo.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Sorry Cervantes ruins the viedos. He's such a momo.


Lots of big buds all over guys


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 26, 2016)

That plant probably has over an ounce at least


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 26, 2016)

Stole rubys avatar


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

About a pound. Lol


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 26, 2016)

lol


----------



## Joedank (Feb 26, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Couple pics of the future garden areas....


on of the nicer setups i have seen on here ...
love the greenhouse .. do you black it out ??


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 26, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> That plant probably has over an ounce at least


Yeah an oz maybe . haha


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 26, 2016)

757 makes me wanna up pot


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Whats he mean by indoor ?


Did you start them indoor under artificial light ? Just looks great so thought you vegged indoor. I start mine from seed to finish outside.


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> These are Reserva Privada just Headband.


Fuck yeah quality seeds ! Sour og ?


----------



## thump easy (Feb 26, 2016)

James im ready im sorry i been trimming for weeks and i got you!!! Im ready!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Did you start them indoor under artificial light ? Just looks great so thought you vegged indoor. I start mine from seed to finish outside.


They start and finish outdoor eh @ruby fruit


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Fuck yeah quality seeds ! Sour og ?


Yepp.


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

thump easy said:


> James im ready im sorry i been trimming for weeks and i got you!!! Im ready!!


Let's try something mid week ? You name it .


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yepp.


Nice to know . Is that like jet fuel og? B real has his called Jet fuel. Think allot his strains come from DNA . From seed my og reserva privada


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Nice to know . Is that like jet fuel og? B real has his called Jet fuel. Think allot his strains come from DNA .


No but we have jet fuel or we call it true og in our circle .


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> No but we have jet fuel or we call it true og in our circle .


Yeah true og is my favorite. Nothing like that ocean grown !


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

It is fuely. One of the better yielding og's.


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 26, 2016)

Is there reserva privada sour d the real New York type style sour ? That dour they call it


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

I have been on the look out for the rez D for a couple of years now. Grown some supposedly real but not so.


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Frickin12 week strain anyways


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 26, 2016)

Yeah 12 to 14 .Loud seeds has the sour d . Also TH seeds has a sage n sour I have personally grown and it's fucken fuely . Cali connection has sour d ? Off subject I'm looking for blue dream feminized . HSO blue dream good ?


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 26, 2016)

Aj Sour d is the real cut from what I can find .


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

I think the only true D is clone only.
You will have to ask the other guys about HSO blue dream. I have a line to the true cut though. It's up north . I'm sure the other guys do too.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 26, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Yeah 12 to 14 .Loud seeds has the sour d . Also TH seeds has a sage n sour I have personally grown and it's fucken fuely . Cali connection has sour d ? Off subject I'm looking for blue dream feminized . HSO blue dream good ?


It's blue dream, haze pheno and blueberry dominant pheno, it's just blue dream lol


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 26, 2016)

Fuck you guys up north grow some good meds. Best shit ever had was outdoor from up there . This dead head og is knockout power and reaks of og. This batch grown in mendo. It's all about the equator and the mountains there grown on . So blessed it must be to live there .


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 26, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Yeah 12 to 14 .Loud seeds has the sour d . Also TH seeds has a sage n sour I have personally grown and it's fucken fuely . Cali connection has sour d ? Off subject I'm looking for blue dream feminized . HSO blue dream good ?


 Hso bd


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Fuck you guys up north grow some good meds. Best shit ever had was outdoor from up there . This dead head og is knockout power and reaks of og. This batch grown in mendo. It's all about the equator and the mountains there grown on . So blessed it must be to live there .


 So cal rolls them boys though.


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 26, 2016)

Smell is amazing I bet . Too bad BD is under rated in San Diego . It's a very nice strain . Great tatse and high is like a love drug .


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> So cal rolls them boys though.


Yeah I roll that shit nice I must say.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> So cal rolls them boys though.


What's nor cal and what's so cal?


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> What's nor cal and what's so cal?


Depends on the color of your bandana. Didn't we all ready go over this ?


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Depends on the color of your bandana. Didn't we all ready go over this ?


K im all alone :/ until I get a Banana


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Yeah I roll that shit nice I must say.


If your in SD I will grab a cut of that BD when I get a chance for you. Remind me if I forget.your only 1.5 hr from me . 
It's not that it's underrated, it's just shotout. Lol


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 26, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Fuck you guys up north grow some good meds. Best shit ever had was outdoor from up there . This dead head og is knockout power and reaks of og. This batch grown in mendo. It's all about the equator and the mountains there grown on . So blessed it must be to live there .


The sun shines in lots of places.
ie.... the grower and the community he comes from have a lot to do with it too. I think it is the Mendo mindset in the ET more than the natural environment.

As Mr Young say, "it's the thought that pulls the trigger."


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 26, 2016)

Sour d lowers


smoker61904 said:


> Aj Sour d is the real cut from what I can find .


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 26, 2016)

Like a volcano in Maui is gonna have a different effect on the way it grows. Same with the soil up there or maybe the elevation. Something why it grows so well up there


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 26, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> K im all alone :/ until I get a Banana


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 26, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> View attachment 3617936


Bandana


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 26, 2016)

Has anyone here run Wheezers Rom? If so, when did it finish, and was his cut from federation or next generation? I've tried searching but can't find where he originally got it from. Maybe @doublejj knows?


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 26, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Has anyone here run Wheezers Rom? If so, when did it finish, and was his cut from federation or next generation? I've tried searching but can't find where he originally got it from.


I didn't


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 26, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> I didn't


I haven't seen anyone grow it for 2 or 3 years now but in my lurking days it seemed like everyone wanted a cut


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 26, 2016)

I grew sunflowers once


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 26, 2016)

I tried growing sunflowers once I got 4 that were hardly as big as my palm


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 26, 2016)

My sister grows Huge sunflowers though


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 26, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Did you start them indoor under artificial light ? Just looks great so thought you vegged indoor. I start mine from seed to finish outside.


All outdoor no artificial light whats over.
We can veg here for a maximum of 4 months if we want and flower for as long as it takes to finish pretty much


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> All outdoor no artificial light whats over.
> We can veg here for a maximum of 4 months if we want and flower for as long as it takes to finish pretty much


I'm doing it all outside too. Free, but not easy. I have a frost on the way tonight. I'm hoping it will be my last one until November, as I have seedlings up and more on the way. If we have a late frost, I will really be doing the Darwin garden. Survival of the fittest.


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I'm doing it all outside too. Free, but not easy. I have a frost on the way tonight. I'm hoping it will be my last one until November, as I have seedlings up and more on the way. If we have a late frost, I will really be doing the Darwin garden. Survival of the fittest.


Cover with paper grocery bags .


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> All outdoor no artificial light whats over.
> We can veg here for a maximum of 4 months if we want and flower for as long as it takes to finish pretty much


So you veg in winter ? Or all year around ? I cant get mine that big till early spring


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Cover with paper grocery bags .


Or a plastic crate with saran wrap? on on top seedlings


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 26, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> So you veg in winter ? Or all year around ? I cant get mine that big till early spring


No need to veg in winter im in aust i can start seeds mid sept without worrying bout early flower that gives me veg time till end of january then i have 4 months before it starts getting to wet and cold..perks of living in the driest area in oz


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> So you veg in winter ? Or all year around ? I cant get mine that big till early spring


He's upside down.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 26, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I'm doing it all outside too. Free, but not easy. I have a frost on the way tonight. I'm hoping it will be my last one until November, as I have seedlings up and more on the way. If we have a late frost, I will really be doing the Darwin garden. Survival of the fittest.


Ive always liked survival of the fittest


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 26, 2016)

I hate to start outdoor seedlings just yet . Here in San Diego we also get all year around outdoor grow weather . we lost 50% of our entire bee population. Also el Nino is not done yet or we have not felt the moisture . Big rains coming in March I feel


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 26, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I'm doing it all outside too. Free, but not easy. I have a frost on the way tonight. I'm hoping it will be my last one until November, as I have seedlings up and more on the way. If we have a late frost, I will really be doing the Darwin garden. Survival of the fittest.


Throwing my seeds in last week sept early oct is gd for 4 month veg


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3617051 View attachment 3617052 Looking good papa..nice when the weather starts swinging your way in readiness for the new season..
> Heres a couple pics of mine


What's there size about 4 ft ? I can get them that size from seed but not much bigger. Didn't see them that well the first time


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

If I start anytime after March in 10 gal . Normal dried bud is 8 oz per plant . Some a gram or few more but almost always the same with og hybrids. Lemon og or kushberry for me .


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> If I start anytime after March in 10 gal . Normal dried bud is 8 oz per plant . Some a gram or few more but almost always the same with og hybrids. Lemon og or kushberry for me .


Full season ?


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> What's there size about 4 ft ? I can get them that size from seed but not much bigger. Didn't see them that well the first time


Huh ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 27, 2016)

HSO Green Crack & 707 Headband, Gage Green Mindscape, Sincity Seeds Sinfully Sour, Karma Headbanger & Wheres My Bike, Greenman Organics Black Malawi & Black Rhino, TGA Chernobyl, Vietnam (Dak Lak), Cambodia flowering

Seedlings TGA Dr Who, Gage Green Good Ideas & Aloha Grape Stomper, Karma 24k White Gold, & 1 Dinafem White Widow

Its like this, Green Crack 1st 2 pics
3rd pic: Black Malawi, Vietnam, Cambodia
4th pic Back row left to right is: Mindscape, 707 HB, 707 HB
Round flowery pot is: Sinfully Sour then Black Rhino, Karma Headbanger, Karma Wheres My Bike


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> HSO Green Crack & 707 Headband, Gage Green Mindscape, Sincity Seeds Sinfully Sour, Karma Headbanger & Wheres My Bike, Greenman Organics Black Malawi & Black Rhino, TGA Chernobyl, Vietnam (Dak Lak), Cambodia flowering
> 
> Seedlings TGA Dr Who, Gage Green Good Ideas & Aloha Grape Stomper, Karma 24k White Gold, & 1 Dinafem White Widow
> View attachment 3617959 View attachment 3617960 View attachment 3617961 View attachment 3617962 View attachment 3617963 View attachment 3617964 View attachment 3617965


 Which one is which ? I need you to put name tags on each one please.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Which one is which ? I need you to put name tags on each one please.


Next time I put pictures up I will be sure and follow that M.O.


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

I like this one .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 27, 2016)

There ya go @TWS ^ labelled the pics


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> There ya go @TWS ^ labelled the pics


No man, like photo shopped on each plant.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> No man, like photo shopped on each plant.  [/QUHA
> 
> HA HA Fuck off cunt


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> No man, like photo shopped on each plant.


Smoke another for me


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 27, 2016)

cunt is a term of endearment in this part of the world....well it can be anyway


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> cunt is a term of endearment in this part of the world....well it can be anyway


Well it sure has contributed a lot to the world anyways.


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

They only thing you can,spank, spit on, stretch to shit ,push 10 lbs out of , pull, tug and bleed for a week and never phase it one bit and it's ready for another round.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> What's there size about 4 ft ? I can get them that size from seed but not much bigger. Didn't see them that well the first time


Nah lot bigger dude they the one on left is scrogged down to a 5 and half foot height while the one in between the wooden posts is under a net to but sitting at 6ft just over..without the net the biggest would be standing up at 8 feet minimum she got to 8 feet before stretch last year and i tied it down


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> HSO Green Crack & 707 Headband, Gage Green Mindscape, Sincity Seeds Sinfully Sour, Karma Headbanger & Wheres My Bike, Greenman Organics Black Malawi & Black Rhino, TGA Chernobyl, Vietnam (Dak Lak), Cambodia flowering
> 
> Seedlings TGA Dr Who, Gage Green Good Ideas & Aloha Grape Stomper, Karma 24k White Gold, & 1 Dinafem White Widow
> 
> ...


Point out the finished product on the 707 when ur done buddy its in my mix to run next year


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> They only thing you can,spank, spit on, stretch to shit ,push 10 lbs out of , pull, tug and bleed for a week and never phase it one bit and it's ready for another round.


How long do u veg for to get 10lb ?

9 months


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> How long do u veg for to get 10lb ?
> 
> 9 months


23643.75 hours


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 23643.75 hours


I cunt believe you actually worked that out


----------



## 757growin (Feb 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> If I start anytime after March in 10 gal . Normal dried bud is 8 oz per plant . Some a gram or few more but almost always the same with og hybrids. Lemon og or kushberry for me .


Your doing something wrong then.. I popped this one March 1 2015. Harvested in oct. Lost coast og, over 10 units.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2016)

757growin said:


> Your doing something wrong then.. I popped this one March 1 2015. Harvested in oct. Lost coast og, over 10 units.
> View attachment 3618075


I need to ask why a 10 gallon for him if hes worried bout yield etc..even a 65 would be perfect but then again im mot from your area 

I never get tired of looking at that plant 757 !!


----------



## 757growin (Feb 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I need to ask why a 10 gallon for him if hes worried bout yield etc..even a 65 would be perfect but then again im mot from your area
> 
> I never get tired of looking at that plant 757 !!


I'm really hoping to knock your socks of in 2016 then. Got everything started a month earlier and lots more soil! I'll send u out one of these pots if you use it rubes. I think where you are and san diego seem to share similar weather. I think you can pull an easy 5 kilos!


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

757growin said:


> Your doing something wrong then.. I popped this one March 1 2015. Harvested in oct. Lost coast og, over 10 units.
> View attachment 3618075


@twistedentities looks alot like a kiddie pool to me.


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

757growin said:


> I'm really hoping to knock your socks of in 2016 then. Got everything started a month earlier and lots more soil! I'll send u out one of these pots if you use it rubes. I think where you are and san diego seem to share similar weather. I think you can pull an easy 5 kilos!


Well shit ! If I use my swimming pool will you send me one too ?


----------



## 757growin (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Well shit ! If I use my swimming pool will you send me one too ?


For 5 bucks each I'll send you 12 for your allotted amount


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't think I could fit 12 of those on my 1/3 acre. Lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2016)

My trimmer/best pal is going back to Hawaii for good to be with his kids 
I guess I have to buy that trimpal i've been eyeballing for a couple years now. 
I always threatened to replace him with a trim machine anyways! Lol


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

757growin said:


> For 5 bucks each I'll send you 12 for your allotted amount


How many happy frog bags does it take to fill that up ?


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> My trimmer/best pal is going back to Hawaii for good to be with his kids
> I guess I have to buy that trimpal i've been eyeballing for a couple years now.
> I always threatened to replace him with a trim machine anyways! Lol


Im unemployed. Lol


----------



## 757growin (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> How many happy frog bags does it take to fill that up ?


12 kiddie pools is playing with the big boys. Lols. Get 2 or 3 yards delivered from the local nusersery. Max 150 bucks


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

And I went to Garey high school.


----------



## 757growin (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> I don't think I could fit 12 of those on my 1/3 acre. Lol


Use the front yard and the bed of your pick up truck!


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> And I went to Garey high school.


Going to Garey high would actually disqualify you bro!
But being that you said before that you lived in San Jose like me when you were younger, it would make up for it though. So it's a wash.


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 27, 2016)

757, that plant is fking awesome. Hell, I'd cream to get a third of that off a plant.


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

Yep . Cupertino to be exact. Lol biggest damn blue belly lizards I ever seen as as a kid.


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> 757, that plant is fking awesome. Hell, I'd cream to get a third of that off a plant.


Id cream just to see it in person.


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

757growin said:


> 12 kiddie pools is playing with the big boys. Lols. Get 2 or 3 yards delivered from the local nusersery. Max 150 bucks


Even 12 kiddie pools would be a tight fit . Lol


----------



## 757growin (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Id cream just to see it in person.


Dude you got an open invite here. The trunk still sits in the pot. Maybe I'll bring it to the q. Imo san Jose is the best city in all of nor cal. By miles! Loved that place


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yep . Cupertino to be exact. Lol biggest damn blue belly lizards I ever seen as as a kid.


Almaden here


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

757growin said:


> Use the front yard and the bed of your pick up truck!


I'm gonna rent the house next door then. Lol


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Id cream just to see it in person.


Same here lol.


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 27, 2016)

I just measured out my area. Looks like 3 pools will fit with room to scrog. I'd like to stay below the 4.5' mark. Hoping not too much learning curve in scrogging that big an area


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yep . Cupertino to be exact. Lol biggest damn blue belly lizards I ever seen as as a kid.


I've got some crazy lizard I'm the sand out here, like a foot long lol, some type of salamander has been moving in , always scares the shit out of me


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> I've got some crazy lizard I'm the sand out here, like a foot long lol, some type of salamander has been moving in , always scares the shit out of me


Grab a pic of him.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Grab a pic of him.


I'd have to go climb around my old area, I'm not a big snake /(large lizard person), damn things crawl up your plants lol


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 27, 2016)

Get a pic, could be a skink.


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> I'd have to go climb around my old area, I'm not a big snake /(large lizard person), damn things crawl up your plants lol


Use the zoom , you don't have to molest him.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Use the zoom , you don't have to molest him.


If I have to go look for one and take a pic then ya ruby said I have to malest it


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 27, 2016)

Whattya scared of? I don't believe California has venomous snakes..do they?


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

And blue bellies, I've got to check my boots before input em on, one time I didn't and had a little present in the bottom of the boot, lol


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Cover with paper grocery bags .


Thanks. I have room under the glass now. I had a big white frost this morning and the seedlings looked fine. But they will soon outgrow that space, so I'll keep the paper bags handy if there is more frost.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

Rattlesnakes lol


----------



## 757growin (Feb 27, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Rattlesnakes lol



Kid in my neighborhood got bit last year. Watched it all happen as I took down my og la affie. Could see them searching for the snake. Kids ok. Was out the hospital and playing the next day. Killed 3 rattlers on my property in a 1.5 years.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Throwing my seeds in last week sept early oct is gd for 4 month veg


I'm a little early. I have 73 holes dug, and don't like to have over about a dozen or so at the house at one time, so I have to keep at it from now until probably May. Last year I started seeds in June and transplanted in July. That's when I got the seeds, so that when I started. They finished before frost, but it would have been nice to have a longer veg time.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 27, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> I just measured out my area. Looks like 3 pools will fit with room to scrog. I'd like to stay below the 4.5' mark. Hoping not too much learning curve in scrogging that big an area


If you can't raise your fence, you can gain a couple of feet by digging down. I've heard of folks growing in empty swimming pools to keep the plants below the fence line.


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 27, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Whattya scared of? I don't believe California has venomous snakes..do they?


The Mojave rattler is one dangerous sob and the western diamondback is right there too.


----------



## 757growin (Feb 27, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> The Mojave rattler is one dangerous sob and the western diamondback is right there too.


I think there is 5 or 6 types of rattlesnakes here. 3 in San Diego county I believe


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> The Mojave rattler is one dangerous sob and the western diamondback is right there too.


We have red and green Mojaves . The green ones are very ornery .


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> We have red and green Mojaves . The green ones are very ornery .


Hahahahaha ornery little bastards


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

TMB'S dog has been bitten twice in the last season or so. Heavy rains will wash them down on to the beaches here. California gots poisonous snakes. Lots


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> If you





757growin said:


> I'm really hoping to knock your socks of in 2016 then. Got everything started a month earlier and lots more soil! I'll send u out one of these pots if you use it rubes. I think where you are and san diego seem to share similar weather. I think you can pull an easy 5 kilos!


Thanks for the offer mate but i gotta knock that one back as it would be a waste.
No way in hell could i use that at my property and i dont even know anyone who would go that big to grow with somewhere else..
Now if i ever move to a farm ill take u up on your offer !!


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2016)

757growin said:


> Dude you got an open invite here. The trunk still sits in the pot. Maybe I'll bring it to the q. Imo san Jose is the best city in all of nor cal. By miles! Loved that place


The trunk still sits in the pot lol 
Why do i find that funny..tws will make a few wooden dildos out of that


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> The Mojave rattler is one dangerous sob and the western diamondback is right there too.


Google king brown snakes aust...one if the most lethal in the world


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Thanks for the offer mate but i gotta knock that one back as it would be a waste.
> No way in hell could i use that at my property and i dont even know anyone who would go that big to grow with somewhere else..
> Now if i ever move to a farm ill take u up on your offer !!


Your medical now and fremandrake ain't scared .lol


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> The trunk still sits in the pot lol
> Why do i find that funny..tws will make a few wooden dildos out of that


Thanks for the vote of confidence .


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 27, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> The Mojave rattler is one dangerous sob and the western diamondback is right there too.


Our Eastern Diamondback get really big, but you rarely hear of anyone getting bit by one. They don't like people, so you don't see the big ones that often. {if they are seen, they get killed, so the less crafty ones don't get to be big} Now Copperheads and Cottonmouths are a whole 'nother story. They are everywhere and don't give you any warning.


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Google king brown snakes aust...one if the most lethal in the world


Yeah, u guys have like the first 8-10 most deadly snakes in the world. I watched a show recently where they were collecting venom from a coastal taipan and the fucker was buck wild like a mamba or something. Said it was 3rd most venomous in the world and I know the different tiger snakes are deadly and aggressive.


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Google king brown snakes aust...one if the most lethal in the world


What about the Taipan? I hate poisonous snakes that don't make noise.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Your medical now and fremandrake ain't scared .lol


Medical ? Come on man wtf ? U think we are gonna get a licence to grow like u guys do for 6 or so patients with scripts....WILL NOT HAPPEN 
May be medical but not grown by us regular guys ...i honestly dont even think they will let someone with a medical script to grow their own ....


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Yeah, u guys have like the first 8-10 most deadly snakes in the world. I watched a show recently where they were collecting venom from a coastal taipan and fucker was buck wild like a mamba of something. Said it was 3rd most venomous and I know the different tiger snakes are deadly and aggressive.


venom strike . Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Yeah, u guys have like the first 8-10 most deadly snakes in the world. I watched a show recently where they were collecting venom from a coastal taipan and fucker was buck wild like a mamba of something. Said it was 3rd most venomous and I know the different tiger snakes are deadly and aggressive.


We have brown snakes in our back yards during summer in town ...


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Medical ? Come on man wtf ? U think we are gonna get a licence to grow like u guys do for 6 or so patients with scripts....WILL NOT HAPPEN
> May be medical but not grown by us regular guys ...i honestly dont even think they will let someone with a medical script to grow their own ....


I couldn't figure it out yet and I asked you to. They say they decriminalized for medical patients so it sounds like it to me . Don't be such a Debbie downer.


----------



## shynee mac (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 27, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Our Eastern Diamondback get really big, but you rarely hear of anyone getting bit by one. They don't like people, so you don't see the big ones that often. {if they are seen, they get killed, so the less crafty ones don't get to be big} Now Copperheads and Cottonmouths are a whole 'nother story. They are everywhere and don't give you any warning.


I live in the only area of KY that has cottonmouths and I fish a lot and grew up wading chest deep in some holes frog gigging that I wouldn't wade off in today lol. Nasty bitches. The copperhead isn't usually lethal even if untreated but the venom causes lots of bleeding and tissue loss. They will not move, will stand their ground and bite your ass. The only snake I kill on sight.


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 27, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Our Eastern Diamondback get really big, but you rarely hear of anyone getting bit by one. They don't like people, so you don't see the big ones that often. {if they are seen, they get killed, so the less crafty ones don't get to be big} Now Copperheads and Cottonmouths are a whole 'nother story. They are everywhere and don't give you any warning.


fkn cottons as nasty sob. Had a few drop out of trees and come after me and my canoe. Hate them fkrs


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

Tasty


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> TastyView attachment 3618162


You can catch diseases from poop tea.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> You can catch diseases from poop tea.


They work great as lube


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

Took me awhile to figure out if it was a beer or not. Lol


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 27, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> fkn cottons as nasty sob. Had a few drop out of trees and come after me and my canoe. Hate them fkrs


You should see them mating. They will wrap around each other and push themselves up out of the water with their tails {our pond is shallow}. Spooky as hell. I was fishing in the canoe one day, and they were getting up as high as my gunwales. Not paying me any attention, but I called it a day and went to the house anyway.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 27, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I live in the only area of KY that has cottonmouths and I fish a lot and grew up wading chest deep in some holes frog gigging that I wouldn't wade off in today lol. Nasty bitches. The copperhead isn't usually lethal even if untreated but the venom causes lots of bleeding and tissue loss. They will not move, will stand their ground and bite your ass. The only snake I kill on sight.
> View attachment 3618159


Most of the land I grow on is away from ponds, creeks and rivers, so I don't see lots of moccasins, but in the river swamps you have to look before you step over a log. That is how most people are bitten. That or fucking with them. Which is stupid as hell. I don't always kill them, but I do leave them the fuck alone if I'm not going to.


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

shynee mac said:


> View attachment 3618158









My bitch is on the rag Bloody cunt is such a drag My bitch is on the rag Oh she's such a nag Ran and jumped and splashed in her bed Then I noticed the sheets were all bloody red I was chowin' down and somethin' tasted weird Ran to the mirror saw blood on my beard

My bitch is on the rag

My bitch is on the rag Bloody cunt is such a drag My bitch is on the rag Oh, oh, oh she's such a nag Then she said she wanted to ball I said shut up bitch and take a midol She insisted on having sex Spread her legs and saw a kotex My bitch is on the rag Bleeding hole is such a drag My bitch is on the rag Oh, oh, oh she's such a nag She was bitchy and causing a fuss It's an added problem between us Water build up what a drag I know this bitch is on the rag When this bitch is on the rag I love to say things and I love to brag Usually sex is such a gas But this time, I'm crammin' it up her ass yeah My bitch is on the rag Bleeding twit is such a drag My bitch is on the rag Oh, oh, oh she's such a nag On the rag, what a drag, on the rag, what a drag She's on the rag, she's on the rag, she's such a nag


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> You can catch diseases from poop tea.


I hate wasting money, so when I get a load of mushroom mulch I wash the truck out into a kiddie pool and make tea from it. Smelly shit there. And a little dab will do you. I burned up some peppers last year testing to see how hot was too hot.


----------



## northeastmarco (Feb 27, 2016)

Check out this ghost train haze regular


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Took me awhile to figure out if it was a beer or not. Lol


lol sorry, lost all my good foam when I took the pic , if it was beer my spling would b all fucked up lol


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 27, 2016)

<<<<<<<<< After weeks of procrastination, I finally added an avatar.


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> <<<<<<<<< After weeks of procrastination, I finally added an avatar.


 Welcome


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> <<<<<<<<< After weeks of procrastination, I finally added an avatar.


Tws likes your avatar, you got him all excited


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Tws likes your avatar, you got him all excited


 I can't even see it with out my glasses.
If I get banned I love you all.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 27, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Most of the land I grow on is away from ponds, creeks and rivers, so I don't see lots of moccasins, but in the river swamps you have to look before you step over a log. That is how most people are bitten. That or fucking with them. Which is stupid as hell. I don't always kill them, but I do leave them the fuck alone if I'm not going to.




I've had water moccasin swim by me when I'm wading, I just give em a wide birth... If you don't mess with them they won't mess with you..like bees.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 27, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Tws likes your avatar, you got him all excited


Those green beans, squash and tomatoes in the picture gets me excited. I still have a few of the peas in the freezer, but I'm missing fresh veggies.


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Those green beans, squash and tomatoes in the picture gets me excited. I still have a few of the peas in the freezer, but I'm missing fresh veggies.


I can't grow veggies for shit. I try every year but I think I have a pollination/ bee issue.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> I can't even see it with out my glasses.
> If I get banned I love you all.


Don't get banned shit


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 27, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I've had water moccasin swim by me when I'm wading, I just give em a wide birth... If you don't mess with them they won't mess with you..like bees.


That is mostly the case. But if you are wading and fishing, and have a stringer of fish tied to your belt, you may have to fight to keep them. But since moccasins fish for a living, I like seeing them. That means there are fish there.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> I can't grow veggies for shit. I try every year but I think I have a pollination/ bee issue.


I used to have a bee tree in my yard. A big storm broke one of the upper branches and they swarmed. I figure the rain was getting into the hollow part of the tree. I see a lot of really little bees in the garden now. They are not honey bees, but they help spread pollen. My BIL has a couple of bee hives, and he lives less than a quarter mile from me, so I get plenty of pollinators. Plus I plant flowers down the middle of the garden where the waterline is. They attract lots of butterflies and such.


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

Yes and besides it just gets so damn hot here, even when watered that day by mid day everything is wilting until it cools off again. I can do fare with squash and peppers but the squash always gets pm so I don't grow it around the plants.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 27, 2016)

I have trouble with squash too. But last year I grew Acorn squash for the first time. With a little butter and brown sugar, it's more like eating a dessert then a veggie. I've got a few sprouts of them up already.


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 27, 2016)

I get one good picking off of my yellow squash before the squash beetles and pm sets in. I'm gonna be a lot more proactive this season than last as much as I love young yellow crookneck squash dipped in an egg wash, rolled in corn flour and fried lightly in lard (usually coconut oil lol), yum yum.


----------



## fumble (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> I can't grow veggies for shit. I try every year but I think I have a pollination/ bee issue.


look for things that self pollinate...sugar snap peas are good


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 27, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I get one good picking off of my yellow squash before the squash beetles and pm sets in. I'm gonna be a lot more proactive this season than last as much as I love young yellow crookneck squash dipped in an egg wash, rolled in corn flour and fried lightly in lard (usually coconut oil lol), yum yum.


I had the same issues last year. I do spray the garden when it gets real bad, but we have long stretches where it rains every day. Not much use spraying when it's going to get washed off the same day.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> I couldn't figure it out yet and I asked you to. They say they decriminalized for medical patients so it sounds like it to me . Don't be such a Debbie downer.


I just get angry when i get angry cant help that.
And fucken greedy fuck pollies sliming everywhere in aust at the moment cos the money weed can bring them is making my skin crawl


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I just get angry when i get angry cant help that.
> And fucken greedy fuck pollies sliming everywhere in aust at the moment cos the money weed can bring them is making my skin crawl


Ruby drink some milk


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Ruby drink some milk


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3618328


Perfect


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I cunt believe you actually worked that out


Random fkn number


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Perfect


This is just a bit better..i gotta be careful as TWS knows i got a warning last week lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Random fkn number


I was thinking bout checking the number out but nahh aint no time for dat


----------



## Jozikins (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> I can't grow veggies for shit. I try every year but I think I have a pollination/ bee issue.


Probably because you live next to all that farmland. They spray all sorts of insecticides that are harmful to bees.


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3618328


Bukake


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3618359
> This is just a bit better..i gotta be careful as TWS knows i got a warning last week lol


Lol nude pics are fine I think, it's just the dirty nude ones that aren't, like when they didn't clean out the middle and there's a bunch of moldy leaves and spidermites....


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Lol nude pics are fine I think, it's just the dirty nude ones that aren't, like when they didn't clean out the middle and there's a bunch of moldy leaves and spidermites....


 Nude pics aren't fine . Lol 
But it was the bag of dicks that got em in trouble.lol


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Nude pics aren't fine . Lol
> But it was the bag of dicks that got em in trouble.lol


Ohhh , I was talking plants, he was asking for a b of ds though lol


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

You don't use bags of ds in your soil mix?


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> You don't use bags of ds in your soil mix?


Yea, micro ones .


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

Tws how long does your gsc bag seed flower for ? How far is my girl away ? Couple weeks it looks till ready I think .


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

Don't rush her


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

Wanted to bring up what you use in yoir soil and if you add anything. Well water ?


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Tws how long does your gsc bag seed flower for ? How far is my girl away ? Couple weeks it looks till ready I think .


I have never flowered it yet.


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Tws how long does your gsc bag seed flower for ? How far is my girl away ? Couple weeks it looks till ready I think .


Your looking close . Couple weeks maybe ? What week are you on ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Point out the finished product on the 707 when ur done buddy its in my mix to run next year


Will do. Its these 2 in the back


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Wanted to bring up what you use in yoir soil and if you add anything. Well water ?


Me ? I use city tap water. Amend my soil yearly with NPK elements of what ever is needed and feed maxsea but normally not needed until flower starts.


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Will do. Its these 2 in the back
> View attachment 3618518


Where's the photo shopped name tags ? TMB can do it.


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 27, 2016)

shynee mac said:


> View attachment 3618158


Lol looks like one of my little dogs


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Your looking close . Couple weeks maybe ? What week are you on ?


I had her vegged indoor then in flower two weeks under hps . Then my light broke and I had to put her outside January 26th . Month and a half of so she's had in flower


----------



## papapayne (Feb 27, 2016)

breakin in the new piece, daydreaming


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Where's the photo shopped name tags ? TMB can do it.


Well I'm not TMB and I'm not wasting time doing it.....To each their own


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Me ? I use city tap water. Amend my soil yearly with NPK elements of what ever is needed and feed maxsea but normally not needed until flower starts.


Maxsea? Never seen it . I use happy frog . And drinking water for indoor . Outdoors happy from and pure water filter on tap . You make it from bag dirt ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 27, 2016)

papapayne said:


> breakin in the new piece, daydreaming


Had one very similar to that which apparently didnt like the hard floors


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> I had her vegged indoor then in flower two weeks under hps . Then my light broke and I had to put her outside January 26th . Month and a half of so she's had in flower


So your about a couple weeks out .


smoker61904 said:


> Maxsea? Never seen it . I use happy frog . And drinking water for indoor . Outdoors happy from and pure water filter on tap . You make it from bag dirt ?


Same soil every year .


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> So your about a couple weeks out .
> 
> Same soil every year .


Sweet I can use some gsc. First time gsc as,well . Not one yellow leaf on this lady


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> So your about a couple weeks out .
> 
> Same soil every year .


Re use your soil ? Cause thats what im gonna try in the 20 gal . I put nothing but water so the happy frog should still be good . It's nice and dark still


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> So your about a couple weeks out .
> 
> Same soil every year .


You buy bagged soil to start ?


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

This reserva og is starting to take off


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Will do. Its these 2 in the back
> View attachment 3618518


What strains are those ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 27, 2016)

7


smoker61904 said:


> What strains are those ?


707 HB


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

This bloom good ? I used the roots for mine in the last . Not needed though


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 7
> 
> 707 HB


Seeds ? Veg indoor ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Seeds ? Veg indoor ?


Everything I run is from seed. No, all outdoor


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Everything I run is from seed. No, all outdoor


How come there small ? Is that an auto flower or just cause time of year


----------



## papapayne (Feb 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Had one very similar to that which apparently didnt like the hard floors


yea, most glass pieces dont


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> How come there small ? Is that an auto flower or just cause time of year


Im close to the equator. Short veg times.....


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Everything I run is from seed. No, all outdoor


They're like 7 ft it's just the camera angle


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> This bloom good ? I used the roots for mine in the last . Not needed though


That maxsea 3 20 20 is the one you want.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 27, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> They're like 7 ft it's just the camera angle


HAHA, the Viet and Cambodian sativas are 6 ft, Black Malawi about 5.5 ft. The rest are all under 3 ft though the Sinfully Sour is stretching a bit. The plants dont get big by design. I dont need monsters on my roof though let the laws change and we'll see some


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

7 ft in February! Props in that . Thought we had it great in socal. Hso blue dream on my next list . King kong big Buddha is in stock too


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> HAHA, the Viet and Cambodian sativas are 6 ft, Black Malawi about 5.5 ft. The rest are all under 3 ft though the Sinfully Sour is stretching a bit. The plants dont get big by design. I dont need monsters on my roof though let the laws change and we'll see some


Yeah I'm a medicinal grower for personal only . Prop 215 only alows 8oz dried per harvest .. every city is different


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Yeah I'm a medicinal grower for personal only . Prop 215 only alows 8oz dried per harvest .. every city is different


I'm on the other side of the world.....I allow whatever I can harvest, fck those dumbass numbers some moron in some office came up with.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I'm on the other side of the world.....I allow whatever I can harvest, fck those dumbass numbers some moron in some office came up with.







Agreed.. I been looking for that thread with the guy building a greenhouse in Maine..I can't find anywhere..I know u posted it in a few times..any help?


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> If your in SD I will grab a cut of that BD when I get a chance for you. Remind me if I forget.your only 1.5 hr from me .
> It's not that it's underrated, it's just shotout. Lol


No shit ? I'm not sure . Never been up north . Been almost all over the world . Not there though . Think of I went I would never leave. I got a dog though so taking trips is tough .


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

My dogs,go


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 27, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Agreed.. I been looking for that thread with the guy building a greenhouse in Maine..I can't find anywhere..I know u posted it in a few times..any help?


I think they pulled it down? The thread I mean. Let me look back in my posts and see if its there


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

Grew hso blue dream last year, few seeds germinated in her pot from her, so I guess it wants to go again lol
* dang stoned I misunderstood


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Full season ?


With fem seeds I can do many waves outdoor . Some 1 month and 1 week straight into flower . No auto flowers though . I had regulars last year . Can't wait 6 to 7 months for a plant .


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> With fem seeds I can do many waves outdoor . Some 1 month and 1 week straight into flower . No auto flowers though . I had regulars last year . Can't wait 6 to 7 months for a plant .


Why do your fems not veg


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> HSO Green Crack & 707 Headband, Gage Green Mindscape, Sincity Seeds Sinfully Sour, Karma Headbanger & Wheres My Bike, Greenman Organics Black Malawi & Black Rhino, TGA Chernobyl, Vietnam (Dak Lak), Cambodia flowering
> 
> Seedlings TGA Dr Who, Gage Green Good Ideas & Aloha Grape Stomper, Karma 24k White Gold, & 1 Dinafem White Widow
> 
> ...


Where do you get green crack seeds ? Caliconnect ?


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Why do your fems not veg


They grow till they mature . Then just flower with the female influence there seeds get . Big Buddha ,DNA ,sensi. All brands don't veg long . I don't do many sativas but I am doing a Jack herer femized this year mid summer


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

I get 7 ft half pounders though done in less than 4 months .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Where do you get green crack seeds ? Caliconnect ?


Humboldt


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> I like this one .
> 
> View attachment 3617966


Nice colour keep it up


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Humboldt


The hso threw me off until I read it...


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Well shit ! If I use my swimming pool will you send me one too ?


I saw a swimming pool filled with some gel that's transparent . Plants grow right out it as a medium . The whole pool !


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> And I went to Garey high school.


Went to camp barret high incarceration since a young buck haha . Fuck a job or a slave labor paper money ..


----------



## papapayne (Feb 27, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Agreed.. I been looking for that thread with the guy building a greenhouse in Maine..I can't find anywhere..I know u posted it in a few times..any help?



Pretty sure thats the getawaymountain thread...


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yes and besides it just gets so damn hot here, even when watered that day by mid day everything is wilting until it cools off again. I can do fare with squash and peppers but the squash always gets pm so I don't grow it around the plants.


Have to use a shade cloth, vegees take off. Under the straight sun everythings just wilts til it cools off lol. Any kind of melon you need to self pollinate with male flowers, well it helps atleast.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 27, 2016)

@TWS, you been riding yet this season? Taking the kids out tomorrow, dale evans, stoddard wells area, lil lake bed back there good for the kids to learn.


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> @TWS, you been riding yet this season? Taking the kids out tomorrow, dale evans, stoddard wells area, lil lake bed back there good for the kids to learn.


No but I need to. Hit me up.


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

Anyone seen brue banner seeds ? Donald trump is gonna be president? Are we all gonna be fucked?


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

Nice shit


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 27, 2016)

On another note, its getting so close cant wait til late march


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Anyone seen brue banner seeds ? Donald trump is gonna be president? Are we all gonna be fucked?


Firestax has some BB crosses from Greenpoint I think


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Anyone seen brue banner seeds ? Donald trump is gonna be president? Are we all gonna be fucked?


Go to the political forum . You can talk DT til your blue in the face . Please don't bring it over here.


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hope he doesn't win . Could change the way others view our country even worse . That Division Tom Clancys video gsme has a pretty gnarly plot . New York's black Fridays sales peak when terrorist unleash flu epidemic.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 27, 2016)

Yes Sir. Deleted.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 27, 2016)

ALL politicians are fucking liar morons....They all suck. Yeah no political talk here please


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

Yeah i didnt want to brinv it . Just saw,your post . I just saw the news tgecother day and it tripped me out


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

Holy shit that videos crazy .youbtube haha


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

Funny if a black guy came up and poped him on his next video ..


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

Here's Here's great book though for any type of person . Helps me from getting bent at least


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Funny if a black guy came up and poped him on his next video ..


How do I dislike lol


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Here's Here's great book though for any type of person . Helps me from getting bent at least


Happy thoughts r gud.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2016)

So this year in seedlings i gifted ghost train haze,orange og,wonder woman and pineapple chunk.
Heres a pic of ghost train by rare dankness at this stage of growth with other pics on the way next week of the others....


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

Yeah I just flip like a coin when things are said sometimes . No biggie ..I'm honestly the friendliest person . Just love to beat people haha. Jk


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

Rare dankness is all great ! That blue ox is awesome. I had ran there trainwreck Willie for while in the past .


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> How do I dislike lol


Why ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> They grow till they mature . Then just flower with the female influence there seeds get . Big Buddha ,DNA ,sensi. All brands don't veg long . I don't do many sativas but I am doing a Jack herer femized this year mid summer


I dont make sense of that..fem seeds dont flower cos of fem influence ?


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I dont make sense of that..fem seeds dont flower cos of fem influence ?


Regular seeds are different.fem Is made in a lab to insure its a female the use different shit . Methods . I mean they are feminized. It's has an influence on the plays growth patterns


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

I have a whole room of weed I need to chop down. The lights came on at 7 and I haven't done shit except smoke weed and post. Now I just opened a beer . Lol
I will get high enough to go do it sooner or later.


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Regular seeds are different.fem Is made in a lab to insure its a female the use different shit . Methods . I mean they are feminized. It's has an influence on the plays growth patterns


No sir .


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

Nice I got almost 5 years without a sip alcohol. Just sweet ganja. Have a good one


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> No sir .


My fems finish not early I guess, I'm with you, havnt seen much difference fem or reg


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Regular seeds are different.fem Is made in a lab to insure its a female the use different shit . Methods . I mean they are feminized. It's has an influence on the plays growth patterns


Im not looking for a argument but i will debate that you need less light to flower fem seeds just as you do need less light to flower reg seeds.
So being fem doesnt mean you cant veg etc for the same period the only difference i have noted is fem seeds for me flower a couple weeks earlier than normal reg seeds


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> No sir .


Well mine could be different . May be strains I'm using. That's why I was trying to bring up re veg in June or days are now getting longer till June 20th. But fem can flower anytime of year where if I plant regular they flower on photo periods . Hours of light


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm not trying to debate is just from my experience only


----------



## papapayne (Feb 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Regular seeds are different.fem Is made in a lab to insure its a female the use different shit . Methods . I mean they are feminized. It's has an influence on the plays growth patterns


feminized seeds are just females sprayed with colloidal silver then flowered. Doesnt change the offspring other then much higher chances of females.


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> My fems finish not early I guess, I'm with you, havnt seen much difference fem or reg


 I bet you it's other factors instead .
Nothing special or different about a fem seed Or made in a lab. Most fem seeds I have grown which is Alot flower in the normal 8-10 weeks. Maybe you pick early ?


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

But you are in different areas .


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

papapayne said:


> feminized seeds are just females sprayed with colloidal silver then flowered. Doesnt change the offspring other then much higher chances of females.


Correct you sure are . And if the genetic is all ready stable hermorphidites are not common.


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

It's like how people say there's microscopic seeds and all feminized marijuana plants . I'm sure I've seen a TGA video in 707 college where the guy breaks it down about fem seeds


----------



## papapayne (Feb 27, 2016)

when they flower, how fast they flower, have nothing to do with regular or feminized. That's strain, longitude, hours of darknes, climate etc.


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> But you are in different areas .


 Correct so why would that not play into your opinion ? As mentioned before as other factors come into play


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> I bet you it's other factors instead .
> Nothing special or different about a fem seed Or made in a lab. Most fem seeds I have grown which is Alot flower in the normal 8-10 weeks. Maybe you pick early ?


I mean I don't get to harvest mine til October /nov which is the same as regs for me


----------



## papapayne (Feb 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> It's like how people say there's microscopic seeds and all feminized marijuana plants . I'm sure I've seen a TGA video in 707 college where the guy breaks it down about fem seeds


I am currently making feminized seeds....


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

Shit ! You take 8 months to harvest a plant and it's only 4:ft tall and 8 oz. Don't ask me how ? Lol


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

Regular seeds are gonna be different bottom line . Gentics mules fem seeds are .


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

papapayne said:


> I am currently making feminized seeds....


So you do hold the silver. Lol


----------



## papapayne (Feb 27, 2016)

Feminized seeds simply dont have a male doner for pollen, they have a female doner. So theres no male chromosomes to pass on, thus no males. With feminized seeds you are simply using a female, making her throw male flowers, and pollinating something with them.


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Regular seeds are gonna be different bottom line . Gentics mules fem seeds are .


Your sticking your foot in your mouth.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> So you do hold the silver. Lol



Nope, @Dr.D81 made it, and when he was living here to, he agree to spray one of my females as well, while he was spraying his females hes using to make his s1s. I have that female flowering now, and pollinating 10 strains.


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

4 ft in veg maybe . I only use 10 gal pots . And resin production in my cookies is a small example . If you guys wanna teen up against me I'll just put my meat on your grill at the bbq haha .


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

See now the difference between Southern California and northern is clear haha


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> I mean I don't get to harvest mine til October /nov which is the same as regs for me


 I swear people have been fucking with me all day .


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

papapayne said:


> I am currently making feminized seeds....


Nice which ones?!


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Your sticking your foot in your mouth.


Check out TGA the breeder . He breaks it down


----------



## papapayne (Feb 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> See now the difference between Southern California and northern is clear haha


??? IDK what thats supposed to mean...I am just trying to help inform ya.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> I swear people have been fucking with me all day .


Some days I'm higher then others, I ramble


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> I swear people have been fucking with me all day .


You know your my buddy . It's buzkill that started it long time agao


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> 4 ft in veg maybe . I only use 10 gal pots . And resin production in my cookies is a small example . If you guys wanna teen up against me I'll just put my meat on your grill at the bbq haha .


That's cherry pie genetics which is all GSC is. Got nothing to do with you. Lol


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> That's cherry pie genetics which is all GSC is. Got nothing to do with you. Lol


Well I'm sure my last purpog was just as fire remember?


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> It's like how people say there's microscopic seeds and all feminized marijuana plants . I'm sure I've seen a TGA video in 707 college where the guy breaks it down about fem seeds


No microscopic seeds . Lol


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

I just can't see why . Man though yoibguys were cool .


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

What's the difference between north and south Cali growers?


----------



## papapayne (Feb 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Well I'm sure my last purpog was just as fire remember?


nice nugs!


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Cherry pie, prime moonshine, Super purple #6, #2, gorilla spirit, Dog, grape ape, gorilla glue, bbk x nb, #1, #3, black berry jabba x fireball #1 , #2 are all being hit by the wet dreams. And there will be wet dreams S1.


Holy shit that's awesome , that's a bunch of fire


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> That's cherry pie genetics which is all GSC is. Got nothing to do with you. Lol


Berry pie was not Berner Girl Scout cookie


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

papapayne said:


> nice nugs!


Apparently not he's calling me a f****** idiot


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

Who is


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

Everyone . Shit of if I ever see Buzz I'm gonna give him a swirly


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> I just can't see why . Man though yoibguys were cool .


Your just wrong and being to hard headed to listen .90% percent genetics 10% percent grower .
And if I was to call you a fucking idiot it wouldn't be around the Bush about it.
You should go channel your energy in the Trump thread.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

Nice nugs,


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> What's the difference between north and south Cali growers?


 The damn banana man !


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> The damn banana man !


B a n a n a , B a n a Na


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Everyone . Shit of if I ever see Buzz I'm gonna give him a swirly


Am I a Norco or so co
Lol


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Am I a Norco or so co
> Lol


What color is your strap?


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

Different states are different colors.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


>


I need beer, beer and joints, lots of joints, and alcohol


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

Your could be a Eastco or a Middler.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> What color is your strap?


My strap? Where's waldo
* I'm from Australia it's just easier to say then guessing on my banana


----------



## TWS (Feb 27, 2016)

Your banana !


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 27, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Feminized seeds simply dont have a male doner for pollen, they have a female doner. So theres no male chromosomes to pass on, thus no males. With feminized seeds you are simply using a female, making her throw male flowers, and pollinating something with them.


I'm no breeder, but I would think it's pretty cool knowing what your using for pollen beforehand, as opposed to a male which outside of plant and bud structure, presence of trichomes, stem rub smell, etc, is a crap shoot. Pretty cool that you can take two different phenos of the same strain and cross, as well as making new hybrids/poly-hybrids. I guess there could be prize females, not so much for their smoke as their use as pollen producers, similar to that male you keep around?


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Your banana !


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2016)

Ive done fems


Soilgrownsmile said:


> My strap? Where's waldo
> * I'm from Australia it's just easier to say then guessing on my banana


We better stick together us aussies...fuck this thread goes sideways now and then lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 27, 2016)

There really are people like this out there.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ive done fems
> 
> We better stick together us aussies...fuck this thread goes sideways now and then lol


Growin trees with the Aussies


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> There really are people like this out there.


I know a few...pity i do 12 hrs work a shift with them


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ive done fems
> 
> We better stick together us aussies...fuck this thread goes sideways now and then lol


Ive done regs and fems and the only difference is you end up pulling some males (if you dont want them) and with fems you do not. I have not seen any differences and as a matter of fact I always start some fems along with the regs, because honestly its a 50/50 crapshoot. Though I will say that I have had a minimal number of males pop up with all the beans I pop


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Your just wrong and being to hard headed to listen .90% percent genetics 10% percent grower .
> And if I was to call you a fucking idiot it wouldn't be around the Bush about it.
> You should go channel your energy in the Trump thread.


Yeah like icant fry a good plant ? How many growers you see with green till harvest no yellow ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I know a few...pity i do 12 hrs work a shift with them


I hear you dude. I was not long ago when I was across the pond


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

U ok?


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

Difference is we don't call people or frinds out on shit without proof . In sountern cali you get only one first impretion
. Putting someone down its gotta be for a good reason and not just cause you have 10 guys all backing same line of info .I've crossed seeds and thats the final product in that purp og . I can count in one hand how many people have my seeds. But fem my own seeds or even thinking i know every lab fems there seeds the same is pretty dumb


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

Plus info is there . Read it . Not on YouTube haha


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 27, 2016)

I channel my energy however I please .It's internet . Got a prob I'll meet ya at the beach sunnn


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

Who are you arguing or mad at?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> I channel my energy however I please .It's internet . Got a prob I'll meet ya at the beach sunnn


What time ?


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Yeah like icant fry a good plant ? How many growers you see with green till harvest no yellow ?


Growers who over feed.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> Growers who over feed.


I myself learnt that yellowing leaves towards end of flowering was a gd sign they are mature..only learnt this last year and looking forward to the sr71 getting the look tmb had ...


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Difference is we don't call people or frinds out on shit without proof . In sountern cali you get only one first impretion
> . Putting someone down its gotta be for a good reason and not just cause you have 10 guys all backing same line of info .I've crossed seeds and thats the final product in that purp og . I can count in one hand how many people have my seeds. But fem my own seeds or even thinking i know every lab fems there seeds the same is pretty dumb


You blew your first impression. Now you just have a big L on your forehead.


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> I channel my energy however I please .It's internet . Got a prob I'll meet ya at the beach sunnn


 You should come by and join the bipolar thread cause you acting like a big bitch and might need some extra love .


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I myself learnt that yellowing leaves towards end of flowering was a gd sign they are mature..only learnt this last year and looking forward to the sr71 getting the look tmb had ...


I told you he's a early picker. Probably his nose too he's such a booger eater.


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)

Back to chopping . My apologies for pissing in the thread .


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 28, 2016)

Yeah yellow leaves is a big discussion alone . I think it not deficiency but only the yellow that starts at the bottom works its way to every leaf till whole plant is yellow and buds are small and kinda brittle hard . But green till end gives maximum yield and solid but soft feel dank . My opinion anyway


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 28, 2016)

No disrespect tws. It's not like I'm mad or anything. It was buz like I said . And no offensive buzz. It's not like you know me or I know you . It's a disagreement about fem seeds lol


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> You should come by and join the bipolar thread cause you acting like a big bitch and might need some extra love .


I'll check it out


----------



## papapayne (Feb 28, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I'm no breeder, but I would think it's pretty cool knowing what your using for pollen beforehand, as opposed to a male which outside of plant and bud structure, presence of trichomes, stem rub smell, etc, is a crap shoot. Pretty cool that you can take two different phenos of the same strain and cross, as well as making new hybrids/poly-hybrids. I guess there could be prize females, not so much for their smoke as their use as pollen producers, similar to that male you keep around?


That's a huge matter of debate. In my honest opinion, regular breeding is superior for stability. There's hoards of people on both sides of this debate though, and I am by now means an expert by any stretch. Conventional logic though is tricking nature creates instability, and nearly every herm I have ever seen is from feminized beans not regulars.


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)

Oh you mean a nitrogen defceintancy as opposed to yellowing from the top down as a plant finishes it's life cycle ?
I don't know about you but I like my buds like porno . Big hard throbbing buds . Not soft erectile defceintancy soft buds.. lol


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 28, 2016)

Fem seeds that are used to breed can have future unstable characteristics forsure .


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 28, 2016)

I ment hard like brittle to crumble to shit. Not hard like norcal outdoor solid .


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 28, 2016)

That's what I mean about I don't think it's a deficiency. Yellow is over feed of ph prob. Healthy plants grown no npk added stay green to the end .


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)

papapayne said:


> That's a huge matter of debate. In my honest opinion, regular breeding is superior for stability. There's hoards of people on both sides of this debate though, and I am by now means an expert by any stretch. Conventional logic though is tricking nature creates instability, and nearly every herm I have ever seen is from feminized beans not regulars.


Yes and I think you close the door to different traits in the gene pool when you don't use regs . But I still think the strain was unstable before it was S1 to throw he/she. Just like some strains you can't get to hermie if you beat the with a wet noodle .


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 28, 2016)

I mean hard like your thick skull and backwards ways . Why be in a thread to criticise instead of help. Can't reach or teach an old dog new tricks i guess


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> That's what I mean about I don't think it's a deficiency. Yellow is over feed of ph prob. Healthy plants grown no npk added stay green to the end .[/QUOTE
> Ok.


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 28, 2016)

Haha


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> I mean hard like your thick skull and backwards ways . Why be in a thread to criticise instead of help. Can't reach or teach an old dog new tricks i guess


Because everything you say is wrong and you are failing to understand there are folks here with 10 times more experience then you trying to help you understand but your a moron and don't get it.


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Haha


Wrong again momo


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> No disrespect tws. It's not like I'm mad or anything. It was buz like I said . And no offensive buzz. It's not like you know me or I know you . It's a disagreement about fem seeds lol


Buzz was correct .


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)

Hey smoker, what time can you be at dog beach tomorrow ?


----------



## 757growin (Feb 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> Hey smoker, what time can you be at dog beach tomorrow ?


You'll be sleeping all day from trimming into the wee early hours today. Don't let him tire your hands typing when you got your fiskars waiting. Some folks just can't be taught


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)

Says the Wiseman.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 28, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> No disrespect tws. It's not like I'm mad or anything. It was buz like I said . And no offensive buzz. It's not like you know me or I know you . It's a disagreement about fem seeds lol


Im cool with u to smoker but you come in here ranting and saying kids stuff like meet you on the beach son.

Where i come from i would be there in an instant just cos u said it...

Lets get back to growing and discussing weed like we should ..leave the shit on facebook where it belongs


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 28, 2016)

757growin said:


> Dude you got an open invite here. The trunk still sits in the pot. Maybe I'll bring it to the q. Imo san Jose is the best city in all of nor cal. By miles! Loved that place


Where I lived in San Jose was pretty cool. The Santa Cruz mountains were rite behind us. Los Gatos not that far away.
I went through a very angry couple years when my mom moved us from Ben Lomand over the hill to San Jose though.
I would like to either end up in Tahoe or back in the santa Cruz mountains when retired.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> Back to chopping . My apologies for pissing in the thread .


And my apologies for pissing on that case of bottled water that one time when I was all liquored up and high. Whose ever it was. Sorry


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 28, 2016)

papapayne said:


> That's a huge matter of debate. In my honest opinion, regular breeding is superior for stability. There's hoards of people on both sides of this debate though, and I am by now means an expert by any stretch. Conventional logic though is tricking nature creates instability, and nearly every herm I have ever seen is from feminized beans not regulars.


Which is why in my research I learned you need to put the females in question, or at least the pheno that will be reversed, through stress tests such as changing day lengths, allowing light leaks, pruning in flower, etc, to ensure stability and zero tendency to herm BEFORE using as seed stock. You would think that procedure would benefit regular breeders too.


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 28, 2016)

Well that was good for a laugh this morning. 
My fem finished last out of all my plants last season. Must be my location.


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 28, 2016)

Don't feed the trolls lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 28, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> And my apologies for pissing on that case of bottled water that one time when I was all liquored up and high. Whose ever it was. Sorry


If this is confession time i pissed in a so called friends can of beam cos he kept stealing my food at work...he drank half of it to lol


----------



## bryangtho (Feb 28, 2016)

Here's my latest grow 6 girls still 3 weeks to go


----------



## bryangtho (Feb 28, 2016)

This is my veg room there are 3 Dream Machine 2 DNA LTD Edition 91 Krypt all from seed.
There is 1 northern light that's a clone and 2 spare northern light clones as a back up.
To make sure if the 91 Krypt are male


----------



## ISK (Feb 28, 2016)

I have 10 plants on the go...six are under a 600 watt HPS (back row)
three under CFL/LED bulbs (front row left) 
one growing under indoor sunshine (front row far right)
 

another pic of the sunshine plant...much paler green and is stretching


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 28, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> Here's my latest grow 6 girls still 3 weeks to go View attachment 3618919 View attachment 3618920


Looking good man..wheres ya car ?


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Which is why in my research I learned you need to put the females in question, or at least the pheno that will be reversed, through stress tests such as changing day lengths, allowing light leaks, pruning in flower, etc, to ensure stability and zero tendency to herm BEFORE using as seed stock. You would think that procedure would benefit regular breeders too.


The good ones do stress test. I listened to Bohdi, Dynasty, and Gooey talk about it.


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> And my apologies for pissing on that case of bottled water that one time when I was all liquored up and high. Whose ever it was. Sorry


That was funny. Chris and I like doubled looked at each other and go " He's pissing right there, oh shit there's something underneath " lol didn't even phase your buddy. I like him . Very cool and nice guy.


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)

ISK said:


> I have 10 plants on the go...six are under a 600 watt HPS (back row)
> three under CFL/LED bulbs (front row left)
> one growing under indoor sunshine (front row far right)
> View attachment 3618961
> ...


autos ?


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Don't feed the trolls lol.


 Fishing fishing fishing. He was cool when he first came here,then I don't know what happened. Thats the last time I let my guard down and not stress test a Newb. Lol.


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Well that was good for a laugh this morning.
> My fem finished last out of all my plants last season. Must be my location.


Strain or pheno..not sex lol


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ive done fems
> 
> We better stick together us aussies...fuck this thread goes sideways now and then lol


Oh noooo. Don't be trying to make a butt buddy pack here. Lol
I did nit know soil was a Aussie. It's on now !


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> Oh noooo. Don't be trying to make a butt buddy pack here. Lol
> I did nit know soil was a Aussie. It's on now !


Im not sure he is lol..in fact i sure hes not


----------



## 757growin (Feb 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> Fishing fishing fishing. He was cool when he first came here,then I don't know what happened. Thats the last time I let my guard down and not stress test a Newb. Lol.


Your a softy for those so cal folks..


----------



## ISK (Feb 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> autos ?


unknown strain, they came from an ounce I picked up dirt cheap because it had seeds...I doubt they are auto's.

Not sure I'll even finish these plants, just sort of experimenting with them


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 28, 2016)

Any of you guys ever try BOG seeds outdoor? .. They got a couple 5-6 week flowering strains I'm tempted to order for this years outties.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> The good ones do stress test. I listened to Bohdi, Dynasty, and Gooey talk about it.


Yea. bohdi has some great practices he uses for selection.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Any of you guys ever try BOG seeds outdoor? .. They got a couple 5-6 week flowering strains I'm tempted to order for this years outties.


Last year I had bog sour strawberry and sour grapes. Both stayed small, and based on stretch and structure, I would guess they wouldn't ever get huge outdoors, but perfect for 5-7 footers. The sour grapes was a very nice knockout indica, with a potent couch lock. The sour strawberry took a long cure to really bring it out, but after 2 month cure, it was a dead ringer for strawberries, and had a nice hybrid mellow happy buzz. Had 3 plants each from seed on them, and the phenos seemed pretty consistent


----------



## papapayne (Feb 28, 2016)

couldnt find any pics I knew for sure were sour strawberry, but heres the sour grapes outdoors. 10 gallon pot. Was chopped oct 6th.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Any of you guys ever try BOG seeds outdoor? .. They got a couple 5-6 week flowering strains I'm tempted to order for this years outties.


If you try them let us know. I would say he is a pretty solid source for good genetics, but Ive not tried anything yet, though I want to!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> If this is confession time i pissed in a so called friends can of beam cos he kept stealing my food at work...he drank half of it to lol


Must be one of those brain dead motherfuckers eh


----------



## shynee mac (Feb 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im cool with u to smoker but you come in here ranting and saying kids stuff like meet you on the beach son.
> 
> Where i come from i would be there in an instant just cos u said it...
> 
> Lets get back to growing and discussing weed like we should ..leave the shit on facebook where it belongs


Ahhh yeah!..... now I remember why I DONT have a Facebook


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> Because everything you say is wrong and you are failing to understand there are folks here with 10 times more experience then you trying to help you understand but your a moron and don't get it.


This is what I mean by dry / tough bud look like . It was my last time I fed any bloom to soil . Ak47 indoor . The plant went yellow and stopped production as soon as I have one feed .


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 28, 2016)

I've been growing for years too and I know that any plants that I had fed last summer even just one feed through the plants from big happy green to yellow to just thrown in the trash. If the second you feed your plant it turns yellow and it's a deficiency I'm not sure how that would work there's no f****** way when a plant is yellow it's unhappy and want to plant is green its pH is proper and she is going to produce good weed


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 28, 2016)

Plus you use 2020 bloom maxi see crap how can I even use that in any way that would just burn the s*** out of any plant. Then again you've been using the same soil for years and you probably need to add s*** if you're buying soil from the store depending on the brand has everything it needs in there from start to finish anything you add can throw the whole plant off. Made from scratch he told me never to use any NPK or bottle nutrients ever since then I've had healthy green plants. And no I would never feed a plant that's already happy it's a simple plant to grow matter of fact it's a desert plant and they don't need very much of anything


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 28, 2016)

Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks Payne..that's pretty early for you to harvest normally right? Was that your fastest strain ever? 

I like their finishing timed on a few strains but if they aren't accurate they useless.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Purple Urkle are pushing out the 2nd set of true leaves...


----------



## 757growin (Feb 28, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> Purple Urkle are pushing out the 2nd set of true leaves...
> 
> View attachment 3619237


I brought mine out in the sun today also. Full seasons or a spring one there fl?


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 28, 2016)

Perfect timing for El Nino. Good shit . Jump start in season would be smart


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> How about we pull out some nice bud shots and see what all the fuss is about and who's got the best quality bud even though looks are deceiving I'd like to see what kind of nug TWS is producing to talk all that s***


Smoker, my stuff is all over in here . You can easily find it as well as everyone's elses.. I stopped having pissing contest with kids when I was about your age. 
I think you need a hug or something.


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Perfect timing for El Nino. Good shit . Jump start in season would be smart


You probably don't know what a green house is and it would be a waste of time for me to try and explain it to you.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 28, 2016)

757growin said:


> I brought mine out in the sun today also. Full seasons or a spring one there fl?


I'm not sure yet.. I have one bed that I can cover with tarp and do light dep.. These are actually outside 24-7 I know our days are still under 12 hours of daylight but the fact that days are getting longer each day I don't thing they will go in to flower..
I'm liking the way the leaves look on these... Now if I can figure out who I got them from.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Thanks Payne..that's pretty early for you to harvest normally right? Was that your fastest strain ever?
> 
> I like their finishing timed on a few strains but if they aren't accurate they useless.



I triggered her to flower not nature  idk what ther natural finish times would be.


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> Smoker, my stuff is all over in here . You can easily find it as well as everyone's elses.. I stopped having pissing contest with kids when I was about your age.
> I think you need a hug or something.


I'm all in for hugs you guys are friends regardless. I had a lot of deaths in s*** going on lately so it might have been my part for snapping. All in all it's not a good way to start the season so good vibes and good luck towards your seasons


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> You probably don't know what a green house is and it would be a waste of time for me to try and explain it to you.


Well considering the fact that we don't know what we have coming with El Nino. Most greenhouses shouldn't stand a chance to the storm that we could face.


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 28, 2016)

I started in a greenhouse years ago and those things would just accumulate giant puddles on top eventually snap in the plastic


----------



## 757growin (Feb 28, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Well considering the fact that we don't know what we have coming with El Nino. Most greenhouses shouldn't stand a chance to the storm that we could face.


I have greenhouses all over my neighborhood that stand up to 70 mph plus Santa Anna winds. That's in the foothills of sd county. Quality, well built and anchored greenhouses is the trick.


----------



## reza92 (Feb 28, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Regular seeds are gonna be different bottom line . Gentics mules fem seeds are .


I've done a seed order for 2 mates indoor grows once when they both wanted northern light seeds. One wanted reg, one wanted fem both came from the same breeder (nirvana I think). both got 20 seeds each (enough for 2 runs each) the only real difference was 1 guy had to pick males out of his crops ( but he was growing for seed as well so no biggie). There was slightly more pheno variance in the regs but enough that I wouldn't worry about it. The buds all ended up look almost identical


----------



## Whodatt (Feb 28, 2016)

Ultra bubble and the real g13. Still phenomenal, but she is fading.


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 28, 2016)

reza92 said:


> I've done a seed order for 2 mates indoor grows once when they both wanted northern light seeds. One wanted reg, one wanted fem both came from the same breeder (nirvana I think). both got 20 seeds each (enough for 2 runs each) the only real difference was 1 guy had to pick males out of his crops ( but he was growing for seed as well so no biggie). There was slightly more pheno variance in the regs but enough that I would worry about it. The buds all ended up look almost identical


 thats good to know . Check out TGA 707 collage propagation on YouTube.


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 28, 2016)

Whodatt said:


> Ultra bubble and the real g13. Still phenomenal, but she is fading.


This g13 looks like the structure they are


----------



## reza92 (Feb 28, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> thats good to know . Check out TGA 707 collage propagation on YouTube.


I prefer to not get my information off YouTube. Everyone with a camera thinks they're professionals. 

I'll stick to the forums with reputable growers who's opinions I can trust as well doing my own research from multiple sources


----------



## Whodatt (Feb 28, 2016)

My cut is 23yrs old.


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)

Headband coming down today.9 weeks.


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Well considering the fact that we don't know what we have coming with El Nino. Most greenhouses shouldn't stand a chance to the storm that we could face.


Lol. I have been through 5 0f them in so cal . We are not gonna float way . The jet stream has to drop first and it's not . There is no fore see able major weather coming.


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> I started in a greenhouse years ago and those things would just accumulate giant puddles on top eventually snap in the plastic


You built a flat green house ?


----------



## mushroom head (Feb 28, 2016)

Skywalkers almost ready to chop up for clones..


Green poisons..


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Skywalkers almost ready to chop up for clones..
> View attachment 3619396
> 
> Green poisons..
> View attachment 3619399


Are you in CA ?


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 28, 2016)

CAnada


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 28, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Skywalkers almost ready to chop up for clones..
> View attachment 3619396
> 
> Green poisons..
> View attachment 3619399


Green poison by sweet seeds?


----------



## bryangtho (Feb 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Looking good man..wheres ya car ?


She was sold cheers


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 28, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> She was sold cheers


Crikey


----------



## mushroom head (Feb 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> Are you in CA ?


No I'm from Canada man. 



Soilgrownsmile said:


> Green poison by sweet seeds?


Green poison fast version by sweet seeds!


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> Are you in CA ?


Were neighbors ...shhh


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 28, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> No I'm from Canada man.
> 
> 
> 
> Green poison fast version by sweet seeds!


Oh shit that's going to be delicious


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 28, 2016)

reza92 said:


> I prefer to not get my information off YouTube. Everyone with a camera thinks they're professionals.
> 
> I'll stick to the forums with reputable growers who's opinions I can trust as well doing my own research from multiple sources


I just wanted someone to at least . That way everything will be explained. I don't do YouTube for that type info. Tga is different cause I have grown 9 lb hammer and jacks with hells og. Best stuff ive seen beside Mr. Nice seeds


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 28, 2016)

There is allot of info on feminized seeds around . But that video takes care of 90%.


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> You built a flat green house ?


Not mine but the way is was shaped kinda flat cause it was so big .


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3619375 View attachment 3619382 Headband coming down today.9 weeks.


That's nice . Is it sativa dom? Sticky


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 28, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> CAnada


Noice ey! Canada AAA some of the top 3 best I've smoked ever .


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> That's nice . Is it sativa dom? Sticky


What does that mean ? It's a fem seed though..


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 28, 2016)

I lol'd


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)

It's the kiddie pool cut. Lol


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 28, 2016)

hey guys wad up figure i post my diy green house build she is almost all complete other then placin on site ground is still frozen and she needs to be leveled so cleaning up yard taking down trees etc as well couple pics of flowering girls monstercropped clones check out the stalk size of 1 liter bottle


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 28, 2016)

Here's some shit you don't see every day, or maybe you go lol, but I haven't other than pictures. Cool mutation. Got a some nitrogen tox going on.


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> What does that mean ? It's a fem seed though..


Thought it could be a sativa dominant isaw your at 9 weeks so I guess it's not .


----------



## papapayne (Feb 28, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> hey guys wad up figure i post my diy green house build she is almost all complete other then placin on site ground is still frozen and she needs to be leveled so cleaning up yard taking down trees etc as well couple pics of flowering girls monstercropped clones check out the stalk size of 1 liter bottle View attachment 3619578 View attachment 3619580 View attachment 3619581 View attachment 3619584 View attachment 3619585


looking excellent man. cant wait to see how the season progresses for ya.


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 28, 2016)

papapayne said:


> looking excellent man. cant wait to see how the season progresses for ya.


Those are nice roots ! That stock is how they should be


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 28, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> How about a bag of dicks with that bacon eh?


I had a bag of dicks with bacon in Seattle and It was delicious


----------



## papapayne (Feb 28, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> I had a bag of dicks with bacon in Seattle and It was delicious View attachment 3619609


Zing!


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 28, 2016)

Why would I not be able to get DNA genetics in Canada. Seeds are 100% legal to buy, sell, import and possess here.


smoker61904 said:


> Good luck getting DNA in Canada Eh?


----------



## papapayne (Feb 28, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Why would I not be able to get DNA genetics in Canada. Seeds are 100% legal to buy, sell, import and possess here.


trust me...not worth your breath. Some people are just stuck on stupid.


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 28, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Why would I not be able to get DNA genetics in Canada. Seeds are 100% legal to buy, sell, import and possess here.


Not DNA . BC garbage depot maybe . Proove it


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 28, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> Here's my latest grow 6 girls still 3 weeks to go View attachment 3618919 View attachment 3618920


This is an outdoor thread gosh !As tws would say


----------



## papapayne (Feb 28, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Anytime thing is all the HA 1% bikers you you ever seen come with me . Haha . IT'S Ob And one more time you stand corrected about north and south colours of bandannas. South for the second time is blue north is red.


my brain literally hurts for you man...


----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> I had a bag of dicks with bacon in Seattle and It was delicious View attachment 3619609


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 28, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Don't feed the trolls lol.


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 28, 2016)

I couldn't mess a plant up this bad if I tried !


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


>


 I Can't view videos on riu where I am right now but I'm sure I like it


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 28, 2016)

Sorry I'll stop. It's kinda fun sometimes though.


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 28, 2016)

Some of the most fun I've had on here was troll feeding time, lmao.


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 28, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Some of the most fun I've had on here was troll feeding time, lmao.


RIGHT!


----------



## papapayne (Feb 28, 2016)

scrog 1 gorilla glue and super purple

gorilla glue #4


Super purple

dog on the left side, and jakes dream sorta in the shot on the right

super purple - probably keeper pheno . Love her...reeks of cherry blossom and honeysuckle. very floral, very purple, and stacking colas! Moved a clone of her into the tent to flower with the reversed wet dreams


super purple and dog scrog

gorilla spirit - loving her. super resin production, stacking nice. reeks like banana and kush


super purple #6 also prob keeper. Rerunning her, and put a clone into flower with my reversed wet dreams. green pheno - reeks of fruity pebbles.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 28, 2016)

I know my short comings, should have put plants into 20s, not 10s this round. With co2 at 1800 ppm, they are eating like crazy. but hey, theres my current run, as they saying goes...I showed you mine


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks it's a complement. But nope she's all mine and I didn't make a clone haha


----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> I Can't view videos on riu where I am right now but I'm sure I like it


"My Possie's on Broadway".....


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 28, 2016)

Make peace before the possie pulls the peace keepers haha


----------



## papapayne (Feb 28, 2016)

and guys, I know this is the outdoor thread, but hey, got called out, so had to deliver  Hope you can stand to see some indoor porn


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 28, 2016)

Ah nice, lol It was actually on a trip to an icp show when I had my bag of dicks. It was wicked Wonka tour and the show in Seattle got cancelled because the city of Seattle banned them from playing so we had to drive to Portland for the next night. Amazing tour. ICP, Bone Thugs n Harmony, Kotton Mouth Kings and Tech N9ne. Epic!
@doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2016)

Get right......


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## BcDigger (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 29, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> I had a bag of dicks with bacon in Seattle and It was delicious View attachment 3619609


I got told off by sunni for posting a bag of dicks ...your gone buddy


----------



## papapayne (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## papapayne (Feb 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> That "fag" done service for the country.
> 
> What have you done except invite ppl to the beach like an internet tough guy anchovie....


respect.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 29, 2016)

papapayne said:


> respect.


Id like to throw that respect back bro..i aint served and sometimes im a dick.
But i know when to apologize and i believe in karma fully ...
And that indoor fuck im at work now im hanging to get home in 2 days and nlaze my first hit thru tws gifted glass pipes ...bring it on


----------



## papapayne (Feb 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Id like to throw that respect back bro..i aint served and sometimes im a dick.
> But i know when to apologize and i believe in karma fully ...
> And that indoor fuck im at work now im hanging to get home in 2 days and nlaze my first hit thru tws gifted glass pipes ...bring it on



kharma is always a bitch, everything comes home to roost. Just the nature of it. and 'll be the first one to tell ya, Im an ass. Helps weed thru the bitch ass fools out there.


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I got told off by sunni for posting a bag of dicks ...your gone buddy


Oh no where was I for that one?


----------



## TWS (Feb 29, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> View attachment 3619622


More like hooker with a penis.


----------



## TWS (Feb 29, 2016)

Who needs a bag of dicks when you have smoker .


----------



## TWS (Feb 29, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Oh no where was I for that one?


Think it was in hookers thread too. That's what sent him off the deep end. Totally fucking lost it. He's gonna commit suicide one day .


----------



## TWS (Feb 29, 2016)

I would feel sorry for kicking a retards ass.


----------



## TWS (Feb 29, 2016)

A pic from the cup.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 29, 2016)

TWS said:


> Lol. I have been through 5 0f them in so cal . We are not gonna float way . The jet stream has to drop first and it's not . There is no fore see able major weather coming.



Should have seen the chem trails in the high desert yesterday, they are trying to bring rain. By the time we left it was completely hazey all over.


----------



## TWS (Feb 29, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Should have seen the chem trails in the high desert yesterday, they are trying to bring rain. By the time we left it was completely hazey all over.


Do you think that is true ?


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 29, 2016)

TWS said:


> Do you think that is true ?


I know a guy who knows a guy, that knows a guy that sprays that shit for a company in Canada , "rain dosing " or some thing


----------



## TWS (Feb 29, 2016)

It rains in Canada all the time . I'm not buying it .


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 29, 2016)

They used to call it seeding off the coast, my father in law did it in the navy.



TWS said:


> Do you think that is true ?


One trail after another all day long til the sky was full. This was taken months ago in high desert, by late afternoon it was hazey that day.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 29, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> They used to call it seeding off the coast, my father in law did it in the navy.
> 
> 
> 
> One trail after another all day long til the sky was full. This was taken months ago in high desert, by late afternoon it was hazey that day.View attachment 3619767


That's dope


----------



## 757growin (Feb 29, 2016)

TWS said:


> A pic from the cup.View attachment 3619753


Thank you sir. I was thinking you forgot!


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 29, 2016)

TWS said:


> Do you think that is true ?


Nope, you aren't keeping that a secret. How long contrails last is dependent upon conditions in the atmosphere such as temperature, humidity and wind sheer. Commercial aviation routes will give you that grid-like pattern on days when atmospheric conditions favor contrails sticking around, widening like cirrus clouds and actually forming together in one big hazy cloud. It's ice and nothing sinister IMHO.


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 29, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> I know a guy who knows a guy, that knows a guy that sprays that shit for a company in Canada , "rain dosing " or some thing


Not to mention their gigantic cyanide lakes out there near all those mining sites


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 29, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Nope, you aren't keeping that a secret. How long contrails last is dependent upon conditions in the atmosphere such as temperature, humidity and wind sheer. Commercial aviation routes will give you that grid-like pattern on days when atmospheric conditions favor contrails sticking around, widening like cirrus clouds and actually forming together in one big hazy cloud. It's ice and nothing sinister IMHO.


No its not like they got something called HAARP that changes the weather.


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 29, 2016)

papapayne said:


> and guys, I know this is the outdoor thread, but hey, got called out, so had to deliver  Hope you can stand to see some indoor porn


It's the open show and tell. Newbs don't run this shit. We do!


----------



## TWS (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## papapayne (Feb 29, 2016)

angryblackman said:


> It's the open show and tell. Newbs don't run this shit. We do!


Yea...I noticed he didnt post his grow  Oh well.


----------



## 757growin (Feb 29, 2016)

My hill is a no racing zone Thankfull and blessed to spend my days there...


----------



## Joedank (Feb 29, 2016)

757growin said:


> My hill is a no racing zone Thankfull and blessed to spend my days there...


just had a great visit with @Dr.D81 he blew this phat dab rig for me dropped it off himself and we had a good ol time n allmost smoked 9 grams of rosin chattting and chilling .... good times ...ghost flower dabs won the taste test...lol


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 29, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3620002 View attachment 3620002


3 in the stink?


----------



## 757growin (Feb 29, 2016)

Joedank said:


> just had a great visit with @Dr.D81 he blew this phat dab rig for me View attachment 3620085dropped it off himself and we had a good ol time n allmost smoked 9 grams of rosin chattting and chilling .... good times ...


Holy cow that's alot of oil!  I may have met my dabbing match with you 2! Hopefully find out at the spring bbq.


----------



## TWS (Feb 29, 2016)

Joedank said:


> just had a great visit with @Dr.D81 he blew this phat dab rig for me View attachment 3620085dropped it off himself and we had a good ol time n allmost smoked 9 grams of rosin chattting and chilling .... good times ...ghost flower dabs won the taste test...lol


Damn, doc can blow pretty good.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 29, 2016)

TWS said:


> Damn, doc can blow pretty good.


Pretty sure id blackout after a gram lol


----------



## Joedank (Feb 29, 2016)

757growin said:


> Holy cow that's alot of oil!  I may have met my dabbing match with you 2! Hopefully find out at the spring bbq.


hope they dont mind me saying his wife dabbed a few too 
pressed some low temp flowers and the dabs were oh so nice .... he had some sativia fire too . ithat we puffed an pressed into some really red dabs that taste wild .


----------



## TWS (Feb 29, 2016)

angryblackman said:


> 3 in the stink?


Lol. Didn't know what to do with this one .  seems fitting ?

This one goes out to smoker .


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Feb 29, 2016)

Five of the six CP1 seeds are up. Nothing yet from the Slo2 and Slo3 seeds. I'm up to 12 hours 19 minutes of visible light, and getting longer by almost 2 minutes a day. Hopefully there will be no early flower problems.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 29, 2016)

Joedank said:


> just had a great visit with @Dr.D81 he blew this phat dab rig for me View attachment 3620085dropped it off himself and we had a good ol time n allmost smoked 9 grams of rosin chattting and chilling .... good times ...ghost flower dabs won the taste test...lol


Had a great time but going to @nuggs like Thursday or Friday. I was beat by the time I made to where I had came in to 80 on the trip down. Took 19 1/2 hours to get home. I drove from 9pm last night till about noon today Dede took over for an hour coming in to the bend area. I can't wait to head Cali way next


----------



## nuggs (Feb 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Had a great time but going to @nuggs like Thursday or Friday. I was beat by the time I made to where I had came in to 80 on the trip down. Took 19 1/2 hours to get home. I drove from 9pm last night till about noon today Dede took over for an hour coming in to the bend area. I can't wait to head Cali way next


glad you made it home safely, dabs and rest for you bro!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 29, 2016)

nuggs said:


> glad you made it home safely, dabs and rest for you bro!


I will raise you a doobie and some baby bunnies


----------



## papapayne (Feb 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I will raise you a doobie and some baby bunnies
> View attachment 3620235


god damn they have gotten cute as fuck!!! Great to see they took after jake!


----------



## TWS (Feb 29, 2016)

Brandy by the Peppers .


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## mushroom head (Mar 1, 2016)

Joedank said:


> just had a great visit with @Dr.D81 he blew this phat dab rig for me View attachment 3620085dropped it off himself and we had a good ol time n allmost smoked 9 grams of rosin chattting and chilling .... good times ...ghost flower dabs won the taste test...lol


Man that is a beautiful rig... @Dr.D81 do you sell your glass pieces anywhere? I'd love something from you..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 1, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Man that is a beautiful rig... @Dr.D81 do you sell your glass pieces anywhere? I'd love something from you..


When the seed company web page comes on line end of the month I will also have one for my glass, wood, and other art going up as well. I can always get you my email if you want


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 1, 2016)

Sounds good!! Pm me your email? I appreciate it man.


----------



## doubletake (Mar 1, 2016)

Most the autos are a foot give or take a inch and I saw a pistol on 1 so there probly starting to flower now and my mk girls are all like 2-3 weeks in with little buds.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> When the seed company web page comes on line end of the month I will also have one for my glass, wood, and other art going up as well. I can always get you my email if you want


I was thinking the same thing only prob is im a loooong way from the states 
Love your work doc


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 1, 2016)

doubletake said:


> Most the autos are a foot give or take a inch and I saw a pistol on 1 so there probly starting to flower now and my mk girls are all like 2-3 weeks in with little buds.
> 
> View attachment 3620730 View attachment 3620732 View attachment 3620733 View attachment 3620734 View attachment 3620736 View attachment 3620737 View attachment 3620739 View attachment 3620741 View attachment 3620743


Huge leaves on that one in the tan smart pot hell ..looks good


----------



## jaybllr333 (Mar 1, 2016)

Joedank said:


> on of the nicer setups i have seen on here ...
> love the greenhouse .. do you black it out ??


Man....step away for a weekend and I missed all the drama....funny shit and a great read this morning. Thank you.

Met some family in lake Tahoe over the weekend, first time there....one of the most beautiful places Ive been.

I have one auto going...day 36 i believe.

Critical auto has some pretty little pistils already

To joedank, still getting the greenhouse set up but yea, i have a roll up mesh shade, that'll ill relpace with a blackout tarp here in the next couple weeks. It needs a full make over though.

Heres the entrance...


----------



## jaybllr333 (Mar 1, 2016)

this was the first hair of that critical auto on feb 21


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> When the seed company web page comes on line end of the month I will also have one for my glass, wood, and other art going up as well. I can always get you my email if you want


Ohhh I wanna see the glass!!! I don't need anything but I have a couple of FDD pieces and a couple of NoGutsGrower pieces. I'd love to add one of yours to the collection/stash.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 1, 2016)

angryblackman said:


> Ohhh I wanna see the glass!!! I don't need anything but I have a couple of FDD pieces and a couple of NoGutsGrower pieces. I'd love to add one of yours to the collection/stash.


This is the one joe got. I am just starting man so it is not some kind of master piece but I am learning a ton. Didn't know noguts blew glass. I met him in the spring


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 1, 2016)

Hey if it's not store bought and your resin is in it it's valuable to me!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 1, 2016)

angryblackman said:


> Hey if it's not store bought and your resin is in it it's valuable to me!


 Thanks ABM


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> This is the one joe got. I am just starting man so it is not some kind of master piece but I am learning a ton. Didn't know noguts blew glass. I met him in the spring
> View attachment 3620980


Thats an individually made piece of art man..no 2 pieces the same do thats docs trademark.
Im.ordering glass when ur up and running properly doc


----------



## Joedank (Mar 1, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Man....step away for a weekend and I missed all the drama....funny shit and a great read this morning. Thank you.
> 
> Met some family in lake Tahoe over the weekend, first time there....one of the most beautiful places Ive been.
> 
> ...


cool cool cool ... love blackout greenhouses . 
@Dr.D81 , rolled down the heat/ blackout shade this weekend . seemed to enjoy it ..lol


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 1, 2016)

How goes it riu fam?
Been busy around here. Hope everyone is doing great.


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 1, 2016)

Garden Boss said:


> How goes it riu fam?
> Been busy around here. Hope everyone is doing great.


Been waiting for you to pop in.


----------



## jaybllr333 (Mar 1, 2016)

Joedank said:


> cool cool cool ... love blackout greenhouses .
> @Dr.D81 , rolled down the heat/ blackout shade this weekend . seemed to enjoy it ..lol


Beautiful piece doc! 

This will be my first blackout grow, I'm stoked. Got 6 babies that Im going to try it with.

Maybe just as exciting...Peppers and tomatoes are up!

Random....a little disappointed with the delivery/ dispensaries round here...Any chance you guys know anyone who's got meds up in butt county area I could talk to?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 1, 2016)

Joedank said:


> cool cool cool ... love blackout greenhouses .
> @Dr.D81 , rolled down the heat/ blackout shade this weekend . seemed to enjoy it ..lol


Shit was cool as hell! Cant wait to build ours on some land just hope it has half the view. Might have to convert a traditional house if I use a VA loan.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Shit was cool as hell! Cant wait to build ours on some land just hope it has half the view. Might have to convert a traditional house if I use a VA loan.View attachment 3621165


thats a nice view!!


----------



## TheGreenCrack (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm a newbie but thought I would show off my babies. Week 4 of flowering. I was given a few seeds so don't know the breed. Growing in a Mediterranean Climate. Perth Western Aust.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 2, 2016)

looking awesome Greencrack! 

hows the smells


----------



## TheGreenCrack (Mar 2, 2016)

Yeah they are looking good. The smell is getting stronger day by day. Another week and they should really start to stink.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 2, 2016)

TheGreenCrack said:


> I'm a newbie but thought I would show off my babies. Week 4 of flowering. I was given a few seeds so don't know the breed. Growing in a Mediterranean Climate. Perth Western Aust.


----------



## TheGreenCrack (Mar 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3621361


Haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 2, 2016)

Twiglight pics 1st pic wonder woman 2nd pic bubblegum


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3621379 View attachment 3621380 Twiglight pics 1st pic wonder woman 2nd pic bubblegum


Both stacking eh. Nice. Mine are fattening right up too. I reckon you'll like the 707 Headband. One of the ones I have is about size of a tennis racket handle currently and gaining weight daily. The other is a little slower but noticed tonight she is starting to fatten too.


----------



## TheGreenCrack (Mar 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3621379 View attachment 3621380 Twiglight pics 1st pic wonder woman 2nd pic bubblegum


How tall are your plants? Are you growing outdoors?


----------



## TWS (Mar 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Both stacking eh. Nice. Mine are fattening right up too. I reckon you'll like the 707 Headband. One of the ones I have is about size of a tennis racket handle currently and gaining weight daily. The other is a little slower but noticed tonight she is starting to fatten too.


Which one is it ? How do you know it's the headband and not some sub turd ?


----------



## TWS (Mar 2, 2016)

TheGreenCrack said:


> How tall are your plants? Are you growing outdoors?


About knee high to a midget.


----------



## TWS (Mar 2, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Beautiful piece doc!
> 
> This will be my first blackout grow, I'm stoked. Got 6 babies that Im going to try it with.
> 
> ...


You can get a 600 watt for 80-100 bucks.


----------



## jaybllr333 (Mar 2, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Shit was cool as hell! Cant wait to build ours on some land just hope it has half the view. Might have to convert a traditional house if I use a VA loan.View attachment 3621165


VA is the way to go Doc. Thats what we did....house is nice, but the property is what we bought, just over 10 acres. I have to clear 20 or so trees and ill have a nice view out over the canyon. Kinda hard to see it from the pic...but its there

@TWS...that was the plan....still a little house poor. But I had some craigslist people back out on me, so I made do. I really don't know anyone out here, only been out from ohio a few months now.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 2, 2016)

As the Aussies are flowering here in Caly my seeds are just starting their life.. 
Purple haze X Jurple Bigbud


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 2, 2016)

TheGreenCrack said:


> How tall are your plants? Are you growing outdoors?


Without scrogging down with the nets they would stand at around 7 to 8 ft but the way they are held down now its a nice workable 5 1/2 foot 
Last year the wonder woman hit 9 ft before i tied her down so this year i just wanted to get the height under control early and i topped the plants like a mofo.
Im outdoor


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 2, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> As the Aussies are flowering here in Caly my seeds are just starting their life..
> Purple haze X Jurple Bigbud
> 
> View attachment 3621520


im looking forward to watching yours this year mate I enjoyed watching the sativa you had last year..purple haze ?


----------



## papapayne (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Jozikins (Mar 3, 2016)

$435 delivered
http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32533914749.html
Donald Trump voice, "China"


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 3, 2016)

Found this on Amazon.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 3, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> $435 delivered
> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32533914749.html
> Donald Trump voice, "China"View attachment 3622378


What's the psi on that thing I couldn't find any? From my understanding low temps high pressure creates best results.


----------



## Jozikins (Mar 3, 2016)

757growin said:


> What's the psi on that thing I couldn't find any? From my understanding low temps high pressure creates best results.


I can't find any info on it I'll email the manufacturer.


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 3, 2016)

The runt green poison, looks weird but just keeps growing..
 

The other two..


Good size leafs on the gp.. 
 

10/10 on my barneys farm blue cheese..


----------



## fumble (Mar 3, 2016)

that's great MH


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

fumble said:


> that's great MH


----------



## fumble (Mar 3, 2016)

Isnt he the sweetest?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 3, 2016)

fumble said:


> Isnt he the sweetest?


does your daughter know you brought him home with you?....


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 4, 2016)

fumble said:


> Isnt he the sweetest?


Omg fumble. Kinda looks like my boy. Yes he is absolutely perfect. So happy you got to go see him. I'm sure you miss the hell out of seeing him and holding him. Here's to a great 2016 allowing you to have that same joy again soon!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 4, 2016)

fumble said:


> Isnt he the sweetest?


um...Yes!!


----------



## fumble (Mar 4, 2016)

She would be so jealous JJ lol 



doublejj said:


> does your daughter know you brought him home with you?....


Thank you SG  Yes, I really do miss him, and son and dil very much already. I can't tell you how proud I am of them. They are buying their first house or I would do my best to convince them to move here.



SomeGuy said:


> Omg fumble. Kinda looks like my boy. Yes he is absolutely perfect. So happy you got to go see him. I'm sure you miss the hell out of seeing him and holding him. Here's to a great 2016 allowing you to have that same joy again soon!


Thanks Papa!



papapayne said:


> um...Yes!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 4, 2016)

fumble said:


> She would be so jealous JJ lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wish the best to them! We just bought this last August. 

Thanks for going out of your way to make the stuff for nuggs too! I'm so glad the recipe works for him. Tbh I was surprised it was so effective for him.. After all its only me using my meds 99% of the time. 

Makes me super happy to have an opportunity to help people.


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 4, 2016)

fumble said:


> that's great MH


Thank-you fumble! Always nice when you spend money on beans and get 100% germ rate! 

Can anyone tell me what's going on here? Seems to effect bottom leaves first... 

 

Here is the plant that leaf came from, grown in promix with shultz all purpose liquid fert..


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 4, 2016)

Happiness is a pm that says you are receiving the following:

A couple gg#4 fems 
A couple rum bayou-it's the high times centerfold one.docs 
Getaway specials I made last season
Gg#4 x stumbleweed 
Cherry pie x stumbleweed 

I fuckin love this section of RIU! Thanks again, you know who you are!


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 4, 2016)

I can't find jack shit on Rum Bayou except this excerpt from a @papapayne post on another board.

"Rum Bayou - (Blue moonshine x Swamp wreck#7) look for it in high times  - pheno hunting"


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 4, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I can't find jack shit on Rum Bayou online except this excerpt from a @papapayne post on another board.
> 
> "Rum Bayou - (Blue moonshine x Swamp wreck#7) look for it in high times  - pheno hunting"


ask Doc


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 4, 2016)

I think @DCobeen may have grown it too?


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 4, 2016)

Family photo. One skywalker X unknown that's on the lower left, four skywalkers, and three green poisons that are the small ones to the far right.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## mushroom head (Mar 4, 2016)

Yess! I've been waiting for the pig video  I needed some ideas on making a pen.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 4, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I can't find jack shit on Rum Bayou except this excerpt from a @papapayne post on another board.
> 
> "Rum Bayou - (Blue moonshine x Swamp wreck#7) look for it in high times  - pheno hunting"


yea, those were/are docs plants, from when we thought we were going to flower a joint cycle together. Those are @dr.d81s creations, and @DCobeen flowered some that made it into March 2016 high times


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## papapayne (Mar 4, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Yess! I've been waiting for the pig video  I needed some ideas on making a pen.


I love good ol tposts and hog panels. They are moveable, easy to worth with. I use thick wire to tie the panels to the posts, when I am ready to move em, I untie the wire, move the panels, pull the posts out (a garden hose shoved down the base in dry soil works wonders) and move them to the new spots


----------



## Jozikins (Mar 4, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Thank-you fumble! Always nice when you spend money on beans and get 100% germ rate!
> 
> Can anyone tell me what's going on here? Seems to effect bottom leaves first...
> 
> ...


Magnesium primarily, calcium secondary, looks like it's caused by lock from possible over fertilization or hot soil because you got things real dark green. When in doubt flush them out with molasses because they may just be ca, mg deficient and molasses has lots of it but is gentle.


----------



## backyardwarrior (Mar 4, 2016)

Hopefully after this year il have the spare cash to buy real genetics. My bagseeds do the job tho. Hiding from the rain the garage doorway


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 4, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Magnesium primarily, calcium secondary, looks like it's caused by lock from possible over fertilization or hot soil because you got things real dark green. When in doubt flush them out with molasses because they may just be ca, mg deficient and molasses has lots of it but is gentle.


Thank-you. I usually plant in amended soil but ended up using just straight pro mix. So I've been adding more liquid fert to compensate. I'll lay off the fertilizer. Once again thanks.


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 4, 2016)

Hitting the new hash bowl. Some full melt skywalker bubble. Stay high everyone.


----------



## Jozikins (Mar 4, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Thank-you. I usually plant in amended soil but ended up using just straight pro mix. So I've been adding more liquid fert to compensate. I'll lay off the fertilizer. Once again thanks.


What's your liquid fert? You using tap or r/o?


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 4, 2016)

Tap water. Hard tap water. And all purpose Schultz liquid fert, was on sale so I bought it.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 4, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Thank-you fumble! Always nice when you spend money on beans and get 100% germ rate!
> 
> Can anyone tell me what's going on here? Seems to effect bottom leaves first...
> 
> ...


To me whenn bottom leaves die or start getting signs of being ate like yours it tells me 1 of 3 things.
1 not enough par getting to lower leaves and plant has said you not working I will eat you.
2 Root bound and not enough ferts.
3 Lockout caused by several things but a good flush helps remove salts but only do to plants that have been in a pot 3 weeks so you dont screw it up worse. Only worry about losing top and mid level leafs as that is a serouis issue but bottom leaves are gonna die regardless. I have never had a plant not loose at least 3 fan leaves from lower parts and usually loose 1/4 of them when flowering is done.



Smidge34 said:


> I can't find jack shit on Rum Bayou except this excerpt from a @papapayne post on another board.
> Its @Dr.D81 strain and is BMS x SW7.
> 
> "Rum Bayou - (Blue moonshine x Swamp wreck#7) look for it in high times  - pheno hunting"





Vnsmkr said:


> I think @DCobeen may have grown it too?


I grew the plant that has the High times Bud Shot. All my buds are frosty but Rum Bayou is super frosty for sure. And is one of the best smokes I have ever had(top5). Growing is a learning process no matter what your level of knowledge is. When you fight bugs/fungus virus and new environment and pull it off you know you can grow when top shelf is aquired. I still have allot to learn and love doing it. Stay high and keep um green all.


----------



## fumble (Mar 4, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Wish the best to them! We just bought this last August.
> 
> Thanks for going out of your way to make the stuff for nuggs too! I'm so glad the recipe works for him. Tbh I was surprised it was so effective for him.. After all its only me using my meds 99% of the time.
> 
> Makes me super happy to have an opportunity to help people.


Funny you say that...was gonna ask if you mind me sharing it with a few people on another site who could really use it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 4, 2016)

fumble said:


> Funny you say that...was gonna ask if you mind me sharing it with a few people on another site who could really use it.


Fumble... Of course! Knowledge is meant to be shared. Plus... This stuff works for pain. It would be silly and shameful to withhold something that might help others get free from the opiate scourge.

Share and then share some more. If anyone has questions feel free to direct them to my thread or directly through email at [email protected]


----------



## fumble (Mar 4, 2016)

Thank you so much SG! You are good people ...i know several people who can benefit from this


----------



## papapayne (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## papapayne (Mar 4, 2016)

plants vegging under the 1k are destined for the greenhouse


----------



## Jozikins (Mar 5, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Tap water. Hard tap water. And all purpose Schultz liquid fert, was on sale so I bought it.


Tap is fine as long as it's not crazy. I once had tap at 1300ppm, that was crazy. Right now mine is about 280. I've never tried Schultz, I normally go with a more cannabis specific fertilizer, so I couldn't tell you much about it. Right now I'm loving botanicares pure blend pro formula, it's inexpensive and all-in-one. But you can't go wrong with something economical and proven like maxsea all purpose


----------



## jaybllr333 (Mar 5, 2016)

papapayne said:


>


Are you doing light dep in the greenhouse for those beauties? How old are they?


----------



## supchaka (Mar 5, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Tap is fine as long as it's not crazy. I once had tap at 1300ppm, that was crazy. Right now mine is about 280. I've never tried Schultz, I normally go with a more cannabis specific fertilizer, so I couldn't tell you much about it. Right now I'm loving botanicares pure blend pro formula, it's inexpensive and all-in-one. But you can't go wrong with something economical and proven like maxsea all purpose


Same nutes I've been using for a couple years. It's like $35 a gallon after discount. I'm thinking of trying their new Kind line when I run out. I like them though!


----------



## jaybllr333 (Mar 5, 2016)

I don't think el Nino its going to let me use the greenhouse as early as I had hoped.

The plan was to move the Critical Auto out with the Tomatoes and peppers this week.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 5, 2016)

if you do light dep time it so they are done before the weather turns to shit in NOV so mid Aug for you if you are letting them go 10-12 weeks in flower outside which they need.


----------



## jaybllr333 (Mar 5, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> if you do light dep time it so they are done before the weather turns to shit in NOV so mid Aug for you if you are letting them go 10-12 weeks in flower outside which they need.


I've heard light dep can be tricky....that's why I wanted to try it with this first run. I'm hoping these girls will finish late april or may in the greenhouse, right before I move the main crop outdoors for the summer. Here's what I plan on running for my first outdoor crop.


----------



## jaybllr333 (Mar 5, 2016)

guess that picture didn't load....try again


----------



## papapayne (Mar 5, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Are you doing light dep in the greenhouse for those beauties? How old are they?


These will be full season plants in 200 gallon smart pots. They been veggin 5 maybe 7 weeks


----------



## 757growin (Mar 5, 2016)

papapayne said:


> These will be full season plants in 200 gallon smart pots. They been veggin 5 maybe 7 weeks


Your gonna need way more soil for those beasts to run full season. Your green house roof film will have to be removed and replaced with trellis netting. They will be enormous! I just up potted some of my full seasons and they will fill up a 1000 gallon. At least I'm pretty sure they will .


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 5, 2016)

Got damn a 1000 gallons of soil.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 5, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Got damn a 1000 gallons of soil.


I'm ordering 45 yards for 9 plants


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 5, 2016)

Guess that's part of how you get 10
Units off a plant eh?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 5, 2016)

757growin said:


> I'm ordering 45 yards for 9 plants


----------



## papapayne (Mar 5, 2016)

757growin said:


> Your gonna need way more soil for those beasts to run full season. Your green house roof film will have to be removed and replaced with trellis netting. They will be enormous! I just up potted some of my full seasons and they will fill up a 1000 gallon. At least I'm pretty sure they will .
> View attachment 3624112


The greenhouse has 14' of headroom...I hope that will be tall enough lol. Gonna keep topping them till they go outside, so they go round and bushy. Hoping 10x10 and 14 feet tall will be filled by each plant.


----------



## Humanrob (Mar 5, 2016)

757growin said:


> I just up potted some of my full seasons and they will fill up a 1000 gallon.


Wow. Seriously, wow. 

This year I'm putting a couple in 10 (yes ten) gallon pots, to keep them small enough to move into the garage if I need to finish them there at the end of the season. The rest are going into.... eh.... a 100' x 100' pot... known as the ground in my backyard. I will dig about 18 cubic feet (3x3x2) of native ground out per plant and fill it with a mix of compost, steer manure, peat moss, chicken manure, etc. (all from the local farm store), to give them a good start, and then they're on their own. Obviously your harvest goals are orders of magnitude larger than mine. 

Last summer (my first outdoor) I grew two in 100 gallon smart pots and two in 100 gallon sized holes I dug in the ground and filled with the same good soil I put in the smart pots. I really didn't notice any difference between the two. Maybe that's because their ultimate potentials were all actually limited by my lack of experience -- but they all bulked up, filled out, and were generally healthy.

Other than things like gophers, what are the advantages of potting them outdoors? I see most folks who know what they're doing, do it (which is why I tried it last year). Thanks for the info --


----------



## 757growin (Mar 5, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> Wow. Seriously, wow.
> 
> This year I'm putting a couple in 10 (yes ten) gallon pots, to keep them small enough to move into the garage if I need to finish them there at the end of the season. The rest are going into.... eh.... a 100' x 100' pot... known as the ground in my backyard. I will dig about 18 cubic feet (3x3x2) of native ground out per plant and fill it with a mix of compost, steer manure, peat moss, chicken manure, etc. (all from the local farm store), to give them a good start, and then they're on their own. Obviously your harvest goals are orders of magnitude larger than mine.
> 
> ...


For me the advantage is I live on a pile of rocks and boulders. The dirt I have is sand and infested with gophers and ground squirrels. So pots solve all those problems for me.


----------



## Humanrob (Mar 5, 2016)

757growin said:


> For me the advantage is I live on a pile of rocks and boulders. The dirt I have is sand and infested with gophers and ground squirrels. So pots solve all those problems for me.


Thanks for the reply. Now that you mention rocky soil, I can see that people with poor draining soil (too much clay) would also have reason to pot them. I guess we're pretty lucky, our native soil is full of worms and drains well.


----------



## TWS (Mar 5, 2016)

Under the lid . Storm watch 2016


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 5, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> Wow. Seriously, wow.
> 
> This year I'm putting a couple in 10 (yes ten) gallon pots, to keep them small enough to move into the garage if I need to finish them there at the end of the season. The rest are going into.... eh.... a 100' x 100' pot... known as the ground in my backyard. I will dig about 18 cubic feet (3x3x2) of native ground out per plant and fill it with a mix of compost, steer manure, peat moss, chicken manure, etc. (all from the local farm store), to give them a good start, and then they're on their own. Obviously your harvest goals are orders of magnitude larger than mine.
> 
> ...



I try to dig all my holes at least 32" across and 24" deep. That is 83.5 gallons. Several are bigger, but few smaller. All of my 70 odd holes are in the ground. The longer the walk, the less soil I pack in. Some are just 13-13-13, time release plant food, lime, Epsom salts and vermiculite. Others have 20 gallons of my soil mix mixed in with the dirt. With as many holes as I have, there is no way I could pack in 85 gallons per hole. Some of them are a solid half hour walk from the closest parking spot. I have carried 15 gallons of soil for short walks. That is one bucket full in my pack and a bucket in each hand. Just a little dab of that will do you.

But I'm going to help a friend grow a few in a swamp, and will have to use grow bags. I explained the bigger the container, the bigger the plant. He pretty much told me he was lazy and didn't want to carry a lot of soil across the swamp. Since I already told him I would help, I'm going to use some homemade 5 gallon grow bags. I'll get him started, {including a few of my seeds}, look after them until the first topping, then he's on his own. If he makes an ounce per plant, I'll look at it as a success. That will also take some of the pressure off my harvest.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> Under the lid . Storm watch 2016
> 
> View attachment 3624192


Looking good tdub. Im lettting mine get wet. Not that much rain coming here and they are barely flowering. Be good to wash off the dust!


----------



## backyardwarrior (Mar 5, 2016)

757growin said:


> Looking good tdub. Im lettting mine get wet. Not that much rain coming here and they are barely flowering. Be good to wash off the dust!


Some pretty heavy rain at times here. All my babies are hiding in the garage doorway still lol


----------



## 757growin (Mar 5, 2016)

backyardwarrior said:


> Some pretty heavy rain at times here. All my babies are hiding in the garage doorway still lol


Suppose to be light showers Sunday morning then some heavy rain at times on Monday here. My ladies are only pistils so Im thinking they will be fine with that forecast. If not into the garage they go...


----------



## TWS (Mar 5, 2016)

757growin said:


> Suppose to be light showers Sunday morning then some heavy rain at times on Monday here. My ladies are only pistils so Im thinking they will be fine with that forecast. If not into the garage they go...


Just as long as they don't get beat down but I think you are caged ?


----------



## 757growin (Mar 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> Just as long as they don't get beat down but I think you are caged ?


Like a wild beast at the zoo!


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> Under the lid . Storm watch 2016
> 
> View attachment 3624192


Oh so that's were they have been haha,those for light dep or full season


----------



## TWS (Mar 5, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Oh so that's were they have been haha,those for light dep or full season


Light dep without the dep part. They are in flower .


----------



## TWS (Mar 5, 2016)

Low Mon-Tue 36f . Hope not any lower . Or I will have to move them in for the night .


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> Under the lid . Storm watch 2016
> 
> View attachment 3624192


We're getting ready to have a "major rain event" here Wednesday and Thursday ourselves. That jet stream dip is making its way across the country and it will pull the hell out of that very warm Gulf moisture straight up our ass. 3-10" depending on exact storm track or some shit.


----------



## TWS (Mar 5, 2016)

El Nino ! 
Smoker would luv it . Lol


----------



## thumper60 (Mar 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> Low Mon-Tue 36f . Hope not any lower . Or I will have to move them in for the night .


glad u folk's getting some rain u need it.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 5, 2016)

Camp Far West Lake will be FULL for the bbq....


----------



## papapayne (Mar 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Camp Far West Lake will be FULL for the bbq....


I hope the weather will be ncie enough to camp! if not, truck has a camper shell, will throw a mattress in and call it good!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> El Nino !
> Smoker would luv it . Lol


102 here for next 5 days and thunderstorms forecast every day


----------



## 757growin (Mar 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> 102 here for next 5 days and thunderstorms forecast every day


Try to get an umbrella over them. That can ruin your season mate. Or some tied off tarp anchored above those girls.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 5, 2016)

dang. its cold and rainy here - 50s and rainy for the next full 7 days


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2016)

757growin said:


> Try to get an umbrella over them. That can ruin your season mate. Or some tied off tarp anchored above those girls.


Yep onto it now...i have someone at home to pull tarp over if rain is to bad..at this stage minimal rain but hot humid type lightning and thunderstorms forecast


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> im looking forward to watching yours this year mate I enjoyed watching the sativa you had last year..purple haze ?


Yep.. Prob. Won't do that one again, too long of flower time for a pure sativa.. I hope by crossing the PH with Jurple big bud I will get a nice sativa with shorter flower time.. 

I am thinking I will do all my outdoor plants from seed this year.. I kind of like that you don't really know what you got till it flowers


----------



## 757growin (Mar 6, 2016)

757growin said:


> Suppose to be light showers Sunday morning then some heavy rain at times on Monday here. My ladies are only pistils so Im thinking they will be fine with that forecast. If not into the garage they go...


https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=RDMM_JZom_gVfuw&params=OAFIAVgJ&v=tIdIqbv7SPo&mode=NORMAL


----------



## jaybllr333 (Mar 6, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> Yep.. Prob. Won't do that one again, too long of flower time for a pure sativa.. I hope by crossing the PH with Jurple big bud I will get a nice sativa with shorter flower time..
> 
> I am thinking I will do all my outdoor plants from seed this year.. I kind of like that you don't really know what you got till it flowers


Im with you man...Woke up this morning to some pistisls on the LH....exciting cuz i didnt know for sure she was a girl. Got me a little worried that they went too long without light yesterday (lost power a good chunk of the afternoon and they flipped to flower).... Im sure theyre fine. This is kind of a test crop for me anyway, just learning soil and sun. I started with 2 seeds I got out of a real nice bag of lemon haze, 2 seeds of something called "best of" (cant find any info on it, but the smoke kicked my ass)
1 critical auto and another bag seed of NY sour diesel.

Crossing my fingers for ladies and hoping to take some clones soon. I plan to start from seed...
Jack47
Darkstar
G13 gigabud
Sweet cheese
Later this week for the main crop


----------



## jaybllr333 (Mar 6, 2016)

@FLkeys1 - Ill be watching your grow this year....hoping to pick up a few things 
Is that the old "The more you know" star?


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 6, 2016)

You all with that warm weather is cool. Its cold in MI still. We doing tilled ground with mix and then raised beds about 20 inches so even if it rains non stop they wont drown. I have clay and for the bottom roots they are gonna love it as its full of all kinds of micro nutes and such. Hope all you have a great flower and huge yield with top shelf buds.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 6, 2016)

We are in the low 70's down here. I plowed up my veggie garden this morning. Plan on planting corn, green beans, cucumbers, peas, etc. etc. on Monday and Tuesday. I'm still having light frosts, but I'm going to roll the dice. Seed are cheap and I have a big garden. I'll plan on planting about every 21 days anyway. If my first planting is too early, the one behind it will be fine.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 6, 2016)

Wet dreams x Blueberry lotus grown by me, breed by me.


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)

Rip Nancy .


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 6, 2016)

Papa, that is a frost fest. Looks great.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Rip Nancy .


you're really losing it.


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you're really losing it.


 Good morning Andy from Colorado springs.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Rip Nancy .


Back in the day I got my hands on a "Just Say No To Drugs" T-shirt. I added "low quality, imported" between to and drugs.


----------



## fumble (Mar 6, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Wet dreams x Blueberry lotus grown by me, breed by me.


oh my!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 6, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> @FLkeys1 - Ill be watching your grow this year....hoping to pick up a few things
> Is that the old "The more you know" star?



I'm always learning, this will be my third grow and I'm learning each year is different.. I have done pretty well picking the females out by going with shorter plants and plants that have more smell.. But it's still a guess game


----------



## 757growin (Mar 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Rip Nancy .


Dude 1st time I heard this. Had me laughing and spitting rice out my mouth with that Nancy line. Nice pick sir


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 6, 2016)

The Alaskan thunder fuck is going purple outside.. Week three in flower or is it week two ?? Damn CRS. Is getting bad


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 6, 2016)

757growin said:


> Dude 1st time I heard this. Had me laughing and spitting rice out my mouth with that Nancy line. Nice pick sir


It made the harvest bbq cd 
I seem to hear it everyweek cos the kids like the cd picked by the medicine men lol


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Back in the day I got my hands on a "Just Say No To Drugs" T-shirt. I added "low quality, imported" between to and drugs.





757growin said:


> Dude 1st time I heard this. Had me laughing and spitting rice out my mouth with that Nancy line. Nice pick sir


I think she was responsible for camp.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 6, 2016)

757growin said:


> Dude 1st time I heard this. Had me laughing and spitting rice out my mouth with that Nancy line. Nice pick sir



I would pay $$ to get this to be played At the service for Nancy just to see the faces of the people attending.. 
Yes, I know I am going to hell..


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 6, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> I would pay $$ to get this to be played At the service for Nancy just to see the faces of the people attending..
> Yes, I know I am going to hell..


Didnt even know nancy died 
Whos feckin nancy anyway ?


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)

Nancy mutha fooking Regan. You know man ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Didnt even know nancy died
> Whos feckin nancy anyway ?


Nancy Reagan....war on drugs...


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Nancy mutha fooking Regan. You know man ?


Well thats who guessed it was mr fooking tags


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 6, 2016)

Just say no......to stupid motherfuckers


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 6, 2016)

War on drugs but yas can have automatic weapons in yer basement lol


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Well thats who guessed it was mr fooking tags


Oh, don't remind me about those damn plant tags and a stupid cat.


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> War on drugs but yas can have automatic weapons in yer basement lol


Not in CA but the next state over you can .


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 6, 2016)

No you can't.


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 6, 2016)

Not without one hell of a Federal permit.


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 6, 2016)

Carter was ready to reclassify weed and along comes Ron and Nancy and set the movement back 30-40 years for real.


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Not without one hell of a Federal permit.


 Explain ?


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Carter was ready to reclassify weed and along comes Ron and Nancy and set the movement back 30-40 years for real.


That peanut chucker is still alive. Eat peanuts !


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 6, 2016)

You can technically have fully auto weapons, but it's a real bitch that requires a lot of shit and weapon registration. You can't just transfer it neither Unless the party also has the permit. They are highly regulated.

"Purchasing one requires submitting fingerprints and photographs to the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives, going through an FBI criminal background check, and paying a $200 tax, among other requirements. Only automatic weapons manufactured and registered with the federal government before 1986 can be bought, owned and sold."


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> You can technically have fully auto weapons, but it's a real bitch that requires a lot of shit and weapon registration. You can't just transfer it neither I mess the party also has the permit. They are highly regulated.
> 
> "Purchasing one requires submitting fingerprints and photographs to the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives, going through an FBI criminal background check, and paying a $200 tax, among other requirements. Only automatic weapons manufactured and registered with the federal government before 1986 can be bought, owned and sold."


Same thing we have to do here for a shotgun but you can't not have an AR. You can have one in some other states per your quote.


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 6, 2016)

Federal firearms license-basically all of what smidge said and most likely a gun dealer or importer.lots of red tape bs.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 6, 2016)

Guns are gong to be obsolete soon you need to get on board with the Star trek version of the weapon lol


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)

I have a taser.


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Same thing we have to do here for a shotgun but you can't not have an AR. You can have one in some other states per your quote.


I'm not sure I follow. Fully automatic weapons mean you pull the trigger one time and more than one bullet comes out. ARs aren't fully auto. They are no different than my walnut stock semi auto Remington, except they are black and military style in appearance only which freaks out some who have zero idea.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 6, 2016)

Anyways might as well update my green house grow out of 12 seeds only 4 took off of the purpler trainwreck kinda pissed anyways placed remaining seeds into soil and bagged them near window sill i think there hooped 
so germinating another strain Blue berry which i know will crack in less then 24 hrs lol grew it last year 
so should have total 20 - 25 plants for summer out door tree green house and other spot grows 12 monster cropped clones and 2 plants i have in flower cherry pie monster cropped 4 week veg there beats in 18 gallon no till pots


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I'm not sure I follow. Fully automatic weapons mean you pull the trigger one time and more than one bullet comes out. ARs aren't fully auto. They are no different than my walnut stock semi auto Remington, except they are black and military style in appearance only which freaks out some who have zero idea.


I used AR in laziness . Full fucking auto ok. 7.62 full Metal jacket fucking auto. 
Just kidding .


----------



## 757growin (Mar 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> I used AR in laziness . Full fucking auto ok. 7.62 full Metal jacket fucking auto.
> Just kidding .


Extended magazines and silencers too


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> I used AR in laziness . Full fucking auto ok. 7.62 full Metal jacket fucking auto.
> Just kidding .


Haha, I'm a gun nut sorry man. Still feeling the Bern though, even more after tonight!


----------



## ky man (Mar 6, 2016)

They just ca


Smidge34 said:


> I'm not sure I follow. Fully automatic weapons mean you pull the trigger one time and more than one bullet comes out. ARs aren't fully auto. They are no different than my walnut stock semi auto Remington, except they are black and military style in appearance only which freaks out some who have zero idea.


They make what is called a bump stock NOW for the ARs that makes it fulley auto or one shot at a time.The atf are going crazey thrying to stop the sell of them BUT THEY CANT not as of yet.Some one I know bought two of the new bump stocks for both of there ARs and it is amazing what its like to shoot them with it added on.fulley auto now...it was not me.They are on youtube videows of them on youtube so you can see that I tell you the truth....ky.


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Haha, I'm a gun nut sorry man. Still feeling the Bern though, even more after tonight!


I like the Bern .


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 6, 2016)

but you forgot to mention it throws aim out the window lol i mean shkes like a mofo






sub sonic fully auto


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Same thing we have to do here for a shotgun but you can't not have an AR. You can have one in some other states per your quote.


The AR -15 is what was used in the port arthur massacre 20 years ago and is what the prime minister used to ban semi and automatic weapons.

But hay this is a weed forum we will leave that for another day


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)

You poor bastards .


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> You poor bastards .


 Glad that gun law was brought in..especially after listening to the killer giggle when told does he realise he shot 2 babies point blank  
Prob the only thing im happy an aussie prime minister has done for us


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Glad that gun law was brought in..especially after listening to the killer giggle when told does he realise he shot 2 babies point blank
> Prob the only thing im happy an aussie prime minister has done for us


I wish it was something as simple as a gun to blame for all of the public massacres that have taken place in the last 20-30yrs but it isn't. Things like that are a symptom of our societies moral degradation, and if there were no guns on the planet insane people would still commit these crimes with the next best weapon or whatever was handy at the time they went crazy


----------



## Jozikins (Mar 6, 2016)

Hey friends, so I know this is a grow forum, but do you think you guys could help me with a homework assignment for my entrepreneurship class?

My assignment was to make a survey to collect data for the company I am developing, and I need at least 25 surveys filled out for full credit. Also, if you guys want to give me any feedback on here that would be really cool, just PM me. It's a company that develops ideas into products by sourcing overseas manufacturers. It's kind of like ordering a pizza, you tell me what you want, and I'll deliver it to your door.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/VZ8RCW2 << It's 10 questions and will take 3 minutes. Even if nothing applies to you because you don't have an invention you want produced, you can just play fantasy, haha.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 6, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Hey friends, so I know this is a grow forum, but do you think you guys could help me with a homework assignment for my entrepreneurship class?
> 
> My assignment was to make a survey to collect data for the company I am developing, and I need at least 25 surveys filled out for full credit. Also, if you guys want to give me any feedback on here that would be really cool, just PM me. It's a company that develops ideas into products by sourcing overseas manufacturers. It's kind of like ordering a pizza, you tell me what you want, and I'll deliver it to your door.
> 
> https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/VZ8RCW2 << It's 10 questions and will take 3 minutes. Even if nothing applies to you because you don't have an invention you want produced, you can just play fantasy, haha.


1 down


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm down. I'm gonna do mine on a solar powered Black Betty.


----------



## Jozikins (Mar 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 1 down


Looks like I got another 2 already, thanks guys!


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Looks like I got another 2 already, thanks guys!


Done.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 7, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I wish it was something as simple as a gun to blame for all of the public massacres that have taken place in the last 20-30yrs but it isn't. Things like that are a symptom of our societies moral degradation, and if there were no guns on the planet insane people would still commit these crimes with the next best weapon or whatever was handy at the time they went crazy


Dont get me wrong im not blaming the guns...i just think with 35 dead ( 12 in 15 secs with the AR) im glad that law was brought in for my country


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 7, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Hey friends, so I know this is a grow forum, but do you think you guys could help me with a homework assignment for my entrepreneurship class?
> 
> My assignment was to make a survey to collect data for the company I am developing, and I need at least 25 surveys filled out for full credit. Also, if you guys want to give me any feedback on here that would be really cool, just PM me. It's a company that develops ideas into products by sourcing overseas manufacturers. It's kind of like ordering a pizza, you tell me what you want, and I'll deliver it to your door.
> 
> https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/VZ8RCW2 << It's 10 questions and will take 3 minutes. Even if nothing applies to you because you don't have an invention you want produced, you can just play fantasy, haha.


Done..i invented fluro tags for VNs plants so when its dark tws can still see what the plants are


----------



## Jozikins (Mar 7, 2016)

Lol ruby
Thank guys, you're the best!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Done..i invented fluro tags for VNs plants so when its dark tws can still see what the plants are


smeared my fingers in worm shit and smeared PP1 on all the pots. boredom is a bitch


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 7, 2016)

Done. Good luck in that class


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Looks like I got another 2 already, thanks guys!


Done!!


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Dont get me wrong im not blaming the guns...i just think with 35 dead ( 12 in 15 secs with the AR) im glad that law was brought in for my country


Sure didn't help in Sydney yesterday .


----------



## ky man (Mar 7, 2016)

done


----------



## ky man (Mar 7, 2016)

if he w


ruby fruit said:


> Glad that gun law was brought in..especially after listening to the killer giggle when told does he realise he shot 2 babies point blank
> Prob the only thing im happy an aussie prime minister has done for us


If wounted to kill those 2 babbys he would have just found a nuther way..Onley thing stops a bad gun is a GOOD GUN.look he could have just made a EASEY bomb and killed more.It is easey to get guns in any country IF YOU HAVE CASH..fact so why not let people pack guns then I fell that would stop lots of killings.BUT they need to be checked on befor allowing them to buy guns and pack.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Sure didn't help in Sydney yesterday .


1 dead 2 injured? USA has some shooting like this everyday maybe two or 3. I doubt Australia does. But I'm keeping my guns either way.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 7, 2016)

757growin said:


> 1 dead 2 injured? USA has some shooting like this everyday maybe two or 3. I doubt Australia does. But I'm keeping my guns either way.


shit thats daily in louisiana....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> shit thats daily in louisiana....


That's a calm night in Oakland...


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Mar 7, 2016)

That sucks in Australia to get a gun you need a legit reason and self defense does not count? Only reason I have them. If someone comes at me with a gun, how do I go about that without one? To each is own. Parenting!

Last frost incoming ATM? Woohooooo!!!


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

757growin said:


> 1 dead 2 injured? USA has some shooting like this everyday maybe two or 3. I doubt Australia does. But I'm keeping my guns either way.


That's some funny shit right there bro.
Gangsters are gonna shoot gangsters and commit crimes without your guns . You should just go turn them in now and save the government some tax dollars from taking them from you.


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

You don't hear about the store owner or homeowner who dropped the mofo where he stood. You have to dig for it .


----------



## 757growin (Mar 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> You don't hear about the store owner or homeowner who dropped the mofo where he stood. You have to dig for it .


I agree, I said I'm keeping mine. But we still slaughter each other here regularly. Not just gansters. Domestics where a family memeber shoots and kills 4 or 5 of there family members happens pretty often and all kinds of shootings. But Australia with no guns is in general a safer place to be. The USA is way to armed and far gone with desensitized violence to change. That's why I'm saving for my next rifle


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

Even Bernie likes his guns even though he can't see very well and shakes a bit . Lol
Hope he pics a good VP.


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

757growin said:


> I agree, I said I'm keeping mine. But we still slaughter each other here regularly. Not just gansters. Domestics where a family memeber shoots and kills 4 or 5 of there family members happens pretty often and all kinds of shootings. But Australia with no guns is in general a safer place to be. The USA is way to armed and far gone with desensitized violence to change. That's why I'm saving for my next rifle


They would just stab or bludgeon their family members .


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 7, 2016)

I was just in the bank doing some business and the lady ask for my SS number. I had to think for a minute, but I came up with it. I commented that if it wasn't for buying myself a gun every year on my birthday I could never remember it. She kind of freaked and said I must have some kind of arsenal. I told her I like to think of it as a collection. I have about 75 long guns and a dozen pistols, and if I ever shoot one of them, it's killing a varmint around the farm. I very rarely shoot just to be shooting anymore.

But there are some crazy ass folks with guns.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> They would just stab or bludgeon their family members .


Hit them with one of them Billobongs......Crikey!


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Hit them with one of them Billobongs......Crikey!


Lol. Your on a roll today sir .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 7, 2016)

They just whack one another with machetes and other shit here. 
No guns allowed here either, but as someone who grew up with guns all around me, grandfather gave me 1st .22 rifle when I turned 6, 1st .shotgun at 12, it doesnt bother me in the least no have no access. Because I am the same as everyone else here with no access. 
Just because the US is so fucking desensitized does not make it ok to continue like that......


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I was just in the bank doing some business and the lady ask for my SS number. I had to think for a minute, but I came up with it. I commented that if it wasn't for buying myself a gun every year on my birthday I could never remember it. She kind of freaked and said I must have some kind of arsenal. I told her I like to think of it as a collection. I have about 75 long guns and a dozen pistols, and if I ever shoot one of them, it's killing a varmint around the farm. I very rarely shoot just to be shooting anymore.
> 
> But there are some crazy ass folks with guns.


ATF will be over soon. Lol should told her you have some pipe bombs to for larger vermin. Lol


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> They just whack one another with machetes and other shit here.
> No guns allowed here either, but as someone who grew up with guns all around me, grandfather gave me 1st .22 rifle when I turned 6, 1st .shotgun at 12, it doesnt bother me in the least no have no access. Because I am the same as everyone else here with no access.
> Just because the US is so fucking desensitized does not make it ok to continue like that......


Ok.


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> They just whack one another with machetes and other shit here.
> No guns allowed here either, but as someone who grew up with guns all around me, grandfather gave me 1st .22 rifle when I turned 6, 1st .shotgun at 12, it doesnt bother me in the least no have no access. Because I am the same as everyone else here with no access.
> Just because the US is so fucking desensitized does not make it ok to continue like that......


I think we just had a machete wack job here in the states at a resturant.
Ban the taliban !


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> I think we just had a machete wack job here in the states at a resturant.
> Ban the taliban !


When I combine my two hobbies, bushcrafting and smoking weed, I could do a machete whack job on my ownself That is why I try to stick with the folding saw when I'm smoking.


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> They just whack one another with machetes and other shit here.
> No guns allowed here either, but as someone who grew up with guns all around me, grandfather gave me 1st .22 rifle when I turned 6, 1st .shotgun at 12, it doesnt bother me in the least no have no access. Because I am the same as everyone else here with no access.
> Just because the US is so fucking desensitized does not make it ok to continue like that......


You just practice your tagging .


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 7, 2016)

Look on this issue are..i feel safe walking through a main city in aust knowing that if someone want to shoot someone they gotta go about it illegally to source the weapon etc..thats gd enough for me 
All we hear about on the news are school shootings etc in amercia and multiple killings etc
Ok so it might be taken out of context in the media here but i still feel our country is safer in the aspect...
As for weird serial killers we are prob more warped than the states fucken crazy mofos here for sure...
Sydney killings made international news because it DOESNT happen here daily


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

I need to sit down at the trim table before my fiskers get taken away.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 7, 2016)

757growin said:


> I agree, I said I'm keeping mine. But we still slaughter each other here regularly. Not just gansters. Domestics where a family memeber shoots and kills 4 or 5 of there family members happens pretty often and all kinds of shootings. But Australia with no guns is in general a safer place to be. The USA is way to armed and far gone with desensitized violence to change. That's why I'm saving for my next rifle


Get a real rifle like an M1a
Here's one of mine.
Socom 16


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Look on this issue are..i feel safe walking through a main city in aust knowing that if someone want to shoot someone they gotta go about it illegally to source the weapon etc..thats gd enough for me
> All we hear about on the news are school shootings etc in amercia and multiple killings etc
> Ok so it might be taken out of context in the media here but i still feel our country is safer in the aspect...
> As for weird serial killers we are prob more warped than the states fucken crazy mofos here for sure...
> Sydney killings made international news because it DOESNT happen here daily


Sure would miss my trap games over there. 
Choke a dingo, I dare ya.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 7, 2016)

BUT ive got to admit and it will sound hypocritical. ..if i lived in the states and could collect guns...yes i would 100%


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Get a real rifle like an M1a
> Here's one of mine.
> Socom 16
> View attachment 3625847


Is that a 50 ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Sure would miss my trap games over there.
> Choke a dingo, I dare ya.


Never said i dont have access to a few nice rifles.....ill take you roo shooting


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 7, 2016)

Meanwhile back at the ranch, I planted 9 GV1 and 9 GV2 seeds today. {Note to self: 1 in black pots, 2 in orange pots. And remember to change to a net tray before it rains} I also culled a couple of the others. I'm down to 10 Slo1 and 4 Slo2 seedlings.

Here is my seed collection. The fewer seeds I made on a plant, the better it tasted. It is all very heady, so I'm planting the less tasty stuff first in case I do have a late frost or an early flower problem.


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Never said i dont have access to a few nice rifles.....ill take you roo shooting


I'm not into killing animals .


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Is that a 50 ?


50?
It's pretty much just a m1a, .308, but with a shorter barrel. I have a standard length m1a also. Loaded m1a.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'm not into killing animals .


You fish


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Meanwhile back at the ranch, I planted 9 GV1 and 9 GV2 seeds today. {Note to self: 1 in black pots, 2 in orange pots. And remember to change to a net tray before it rains} I also culled a couple of the others. I'm down to 10 Slo1 and 4 Slo2 seedlings.
> 
> Here is my seed collection. The fewer seeds I made on a plant, the better it tasted. It is all very heady, so I'm planting the less tasty stuff first in case I do have a late frost or an early flower problem.
> 
> View attachment 3625849


Did you tag them ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 7, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Meanwhile back at the ranch, I planted 9 GV1 and 9 GV2 seeds today. {Note to self: 1 in black pots, 2 in orange pots. And remember to change to a net tray before it rains} I also culled a couple of the others. I'm down to 10 Slo1 and 4 Slo2 seedlings.
> 
> Here is my seed collection. The fewer seeds I made on a plant, the better it tasted. It is all very heady, so I'm planting the less tasty stuff first in case I do have a late frost or an early flower problem.
> 
> View attachment 3625849


Lets get this thread back on track lol


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> You fish


That's a fish .


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'm not into killing animals .


I don't kill animals either. I do like blowing shit up though. 
Who says liberals can't like guns? This one does!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> That's a fish .


Its alive your argument is not valid lol


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Its alive your argument is not valid lol


It is not a warm blooded mamal .


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Did you tag them ?


Not these. I'm depending on the color of the pots for now. I'll tag them when they get transplanted into bigger pots. I need to start a grow journal soon, so I can remember what is where.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> They would just Stab or bludgeon their family members .


Those are the hard cores. 


Aeroknow said:


> Get a real rifle like an M1a
> Here's one of mine.
> Socom 16
> View attachment 3625847


When i was stationed in Greece we stood gaurd at a Nato pier with our Greek counter parts. They carried wood stock ones that we left behind in ww2. Supposed to be solid guns. But were kind of worthless as they carried no ammunition . More of a heavy uniform accessory. Yours looks way sweeter then theirs that's for sure


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

Sorry, I'm a little sensative lately. Lol


----------



## 757growin (Mar 7, 2016)

U pulled early! J/k. Nice haul buddy


TWS said:


> Sorry, I'm a little sensative lately. Lol
> 
> View attachment 3625864


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Sorry, I'm a little sensative lately. Lol
> 
> View attachment 3625864


My hands hurt just looking at all that trimming.


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 7, 2016)

What strain(s)? @TWS


----------



## 757growin (Mar 7, 2016)

Hellhole canyon og
This girl has my attention! Looking forward to the finish.


----------



## Jozikins (Mar 7, 2016)

Hit my 25 survey response goal! You guys gave me better and more diverse than my responses from my facebook post (I can monitor the difference in responses between facebook and weblink posts) which is great! I credit it to our age diversity on this site, I think everyone here has probably at least considered starting their own business (outside of growing cannabis,) and half of everyone on my facebook is a brain-dead dummy I used to sell weed too whenever I lived in their town, haha.


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> What strain(s)? @TWS


This rack is woodie and critical kush


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 7, 2016)

Anyone try sunset sherbert outdoor last year?
Because I got this feeling about this one. indoor it's rockin. Structure seems like it would do really good outdoor.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Sorry, I'm a little sensative lately. Lol
> 
> View attachment 3625864


Nice work bro......


----------



## nuggs (Mar 7, 2016)

I have sour banana sherbert beans soaking now!


----------



## nuggs (Mar 7, 2016)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3625902
> Hellhole canyon og
> This girl has my attention! Looking forward to the finish.


who make's the hellhole canyon og 757?


----------



## 757growin (Mar 7, 2016)

nuggs said:


> who make's the hellhole canyon og 757?


Came from a local farmer down here. He named it after a park near his farm. These are f2's I believe with a few phenos but this is the first with pink pistils. All the flowers I've seen so far have been dank. It's holy grail x gdp. This one has been cloned in case it's a keeper.


----------



## nuggs (Mar 7, 2016)

Thank's Bro ! good luck with it. hellhole canyon is up in the hills near me. good luck with her ! she's a beauti !


----------



## 757growin (Mar 7, 2016)

nuggs said:


> Thank's Bro ! good luck with it. hellhole canyon is up in the hills near me. good luck with her ! she's a beauti !


Thanks bro. Must be a few of them. This one is a county park in San Diego. Funny name.. Guess there's lots of hellholes in california!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Get a real rifle like an M1a
> Here's one of mine.
> Socom 16
> View attachment 3625847


I still have this beauty after 40+ years, they may still looking for this in south east asia....


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I still have this beauty after 40+ years, they may still looking for this in south east asia....
> 
> View attachment 3625971


Everytime you post a pic of your beautiful 1911, it makes me want to buy another one. I've had a few. Here's one of my newer ones


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Everytime you post a pic of your 1911, it makes me want to buy another one. I've had a few. Here's one of my newer ones
> View attachment 3625978


That's a beauty, I'll bet it shoots well. Mine is GI issue .45, just the way it was when I picked it up in a rice paddy in 1969.....except a new barrel, that was rusted smooth, I still have it though. It rattles a little bit lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> That's a beauty, I'll bet it shoots well. Mine is GI issue .45, just the way it was when I picked it up in a rice paddy in 1969.....except a new barrel, that was rusted smooth, I still have it though. It rattles a little bit lol


The captains...i remember this story well


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> That's a beauty, I'll bet it shoots well. Mine is GI issue .45, just the way it was when I picked it up in a rice paddy in 1969.....except a new barrel, it was rusted smooth, I still have it though. It rattles a little bit lol


Yeah, these match grade 1911's are put together a little bit more precise than those older ones, that's for sure! When you shake this pistol, nothing moves. I still dig that piece you got through bro.
Your gun sort of reminds me of my grandfathers brother. My grandfather, the one who I was telling you was shot down in the Philippines, and Bataan death marched, escaped and then recaptured, POW for 4 years had a brother in infantry. He came home with a bad ass katana from WW2 and a crazy story how he got it.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 7, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah, these match grade 1911's are put together a little bit more precise than those older ones, that's for sure! When you shake this pistol, nothing moves. I still dig that piece you got through bro.
> Your gun sort of reminds me of my grandfathers brother. My grandfather, the one who I was telling you was shot down in the Philippines, and Bataan death marched, escaped and then recaptured, POW for 4 years had a brother in infantry. He came home with a bad ass katana from WW2 and a crazy story how he got it.


Speaking of stories, one day my Dad and I were talking about guns, and I said that a .45 would knock you down, even if it hit your arm or leg. Daddy said, "I was shot with a .45 in the side, and it didn't knock me down." He waited a few seconds, than added, "it did go through a German soldier first though." He had never told me the story before, but they were moving through France in November of 44. His company were walking in a loose circle when a German soldier popped up in the middle of them and demanded they surrender. The Captain shot the soldier and Daddy. The next day him and a Jeep driver were going back toward the field hospital when they were ambushed. The driver was gut shot and couldn't walk, so they left him. Daddy was shot in the arm and it came out his shoulder. But he could walk, so he got to do a walking tour across France into Germany and spend the rest of the war in a POW camp.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

We were out on a search & destroy mission south of Saigon and the Airborne observer spotted a group of VC setting up an ambush for us & called in a artillery strike. After that then we went in to mop up & police the area. When I turned over a dead VC woman, there was this US Army .45 under her & it was in better condition than the one I was issued, so I kept it....war is hell lol


----------



## 757growin (Mar 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> We were out on a search & destroy mission south of Saigon and the Airborne observer spotted a group of VC setting up an ambush for us & called in a artillery strike. After that then we went in to mop up & police the area. When I turned over a dead VC woman, there was this US Army .45 under her & it was in better condition than the one I was issued, so I kept it....war is hell lol
> View attachment 3626012


Glad you repatriated it. Its right where it belongs now.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

757growin said:


> Glad you repatriated it. Its right where it belongs now.


I had a guy at a gun range offer me $3,000 cash for it about 15 years ago. The original WWII magazines I have are worn out, it only shoots reliably with new magazines..


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

*John E. Holbrook*

In early July 1967 I was sent to South Vietnam to try to determine why many of the 500 lb. bombs being delivered by naval aircraft were not detonating. I had extensive experience with both conventional and nuclear weapons. The VC would dig up these duds, melt out the Amatol and use the explosive to manufacture crude but very effective anti-personnel booby traps. I was assigned an EOD (Explosive Ordnance Disposal) team and we would be escorted by whatever Army or Marine units were available for protection. We would remove the fuses and detonate the bombs.

On July 13, 1967, while on one of these missions, we were attacked by a force of approximately 50 Viet Cong. As the attack developed my M16A1 jammed, which left me unarmed. I came across a wounded Marine officer, Captain Eldon M. Martin lying in a rice paddy. Captain Martin, although severely wounded was alert and indicated that he was lying on an M14, which was under water and that he had a fully loaded .45 pistol in his holster.

As I removed the Colt M1911A1 .45 automatic (serial # 23002XX) from the Captain, I observed three VC armed with AK-47s moving toward me in a crouched position through the thick grass which was about 2 meters high. I waited until they were within about 4 meters from me. I rose to a kneeling position using the grass as a shield. I put the front sight of the Colt on the man on the left and pulled the trigger. The man in the middle went down! I had jerked the trigger and was very lucky to have gotten a hit. I then moved back to the man on the left, held my breath and fired again. This round hit the man on the left in the chest and he went down. The last man realized what was happening and began firing his AK in my direction. I could see the bullets hitting the water in front of me as he brought the AK up. I fired my third round which hit the magazine of the AK, then glanced down striking him in the right leg. As he spun around from the impact of the 230 grain bullet, I fired two more rounds one of which hit him in the temple just above the left eye. The gunfight was over!

This action lasted not more that 4 seconds and I got four hits with five rounds of GI 230 grain hardball from a pistol that had mud and water in it. All of these hits were one shot stops against three men armed with automatic weapons. God bless the .45 ACP.

I must thank my father, who was the Sheriff of San Patricio County, Texas during World War II. He carried a Colt Government Model and I was shooting the big Colt when I was 10. I was a very good shot with both pistol and rifle very early in life and took my first deer when I was 11. I must also thank John Browning and Colt for inventing and producing the finest combat pistol ever made, bar none. I believe that if I had been armed with a 9MM, both our names would be on the Vietnam Memorial Wall in Washington D.C.

Captain Martin, although badly wounded, survived the action. He insisted that I keep the Colt and I still have it. The greatest honor was when he named his first son after me in 1971. Unfortunately, Captain Martin died in 1991 of MLS. He was a good man, I miss him as I do all the fine young Americans who died in Vietnam.

After that action, I “lost” the M16 and acquired an M14, and I was in love.

John E. Holbrook
Chief Aviation Machinist Mate
U.S. Navy (Retired)
SN 361-43-78


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I still have this beauty after 40+ years, they may still looking for this in south east asia....
> 
> View attachment 3625971


That's a nice colt, worth a lot of cash too.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> That's a nice colt, worth a lot of cash too.


Thank you, my brother was in the Navy & he smuggled it home from the Philliapines onboard his ship.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Thank you, my brother was in the Navy & he smuggled it home from the Philliapines onboard his ship.


A family treasure like that has sentimental value beyond measure. I have a friend with with the same model 1911 but the grips are a different pattern. her grandfather was in the army and fought on the European front. it is a very solid gun and is still pretty accurate for pistol that has been through war.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> We were out on a search & destroy mission south of Saigon and the Airborne observer spotted a group of VC setting up an ambush for us & called in a artillery strike. After that then we went in to mop up & police the area. When I turned over a dead VC woman, there was this US Army .45 under her & it was in better condition than the one I was issued, so I kept it....war is hell lol
> View attachment 3626012


I must have got my story mixed up


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> *John E. Holbrook*
> 
> In early July 1967 I was sent to South Vietnam to try to determine why many of the 500 lb. bombs being delivered by naval aircraft were not detonating. I had extensive experience with both conventional and nuclear weapons. The VC would dig up these duds, melt out the Amatol and use the explosive to manufacture crude but very effective anti-personnel booby traps. I was assigned an EOD (Explosive Ordnance Disposal) team and we would be escorted by whatever Army or Marine units were available for protection. We would remove the fuses and detonate the bombs.
> 
> ...


Thats the story !!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Thats the story !!


If you ever make it to a bbq Ruby, we will take it out & shoot it.....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

I can still shoot it pretty good....ask PC..


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> If you ever make it to a bbq Ruby, we will take it out & shoot it.....


I am ...year after this definitely not maybe.
Ill hold you to that


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I am ...year after this definitely not maybe.
> Ill hold you to that


I'm going out tomorrow & buy a box of ammo & write your name on it. If you don't come, they will die a lonely death.


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

I know someone who has a nice buttocks picture at 150 yards away.
Bamm! Right in the kisser .


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> A family treasure like that has sentimental value beyond measure. I have a friend with with the same model 1911 but the grips are a different pattern. her grandfather was in the army and fought on the European front. it is a very solid gun and is still pretty accurate for pistol that has been through war.


I tried to smuggle home a Mexican hooker from TJ. I was gonna tell my wife it was the new babysitter / housekeeper.
I didn't cross the border that day.


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

I have appropriated a lot of stuff. Not necessarily where it might belong.


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> I tried to smuggle home a Mexican hooker from TJ. I was gonna tell my wife it was the new babysitter / housekeeper.
> I didn't cross the border that day.


The wall might not be a good idea come to think of it now. Have to stay local with the asians.


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

Back to trimming . See ya in the am.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Back to trimming . See ya in the am.


Have you traded that truck for a 4 wheel drive yet?...


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Have you traded that truck for a 4 wheel drive yet?...


I'm bringing a dirt bike and leave my sled up at the other house .


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

I don't ever want another car loan


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> I don't ever want another car loan


this season should take care of that...


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

Depending on next year's outlook I would like to reinvest


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

I feel home sick . Only two weeks out now . A lot to take care of to leave but it's all set in motion now as far as the dogs go . Lol


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Depending on next year's outlook I would like to reinvest


That's good thinking....


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

I can't wait to shower outdoors naked in the freedom of nature and cook my kill on a open fire with unlimited dirt bike access.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> I feel home sick . Only two weeks out now . A lot to take care of to leave but it's all sent in motion now as far as the dogs go . Lol


you didn't get rid of your dog did you?...


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> That's good thinking....


Weather it's here or there this is my footing .Lots of desert prison dependent cities here are opening the doors. 
Not that I for sure would not like to live in Aldlanto or Desert Hotsprings.


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> you didn't get rid of your dog did you?...


Lol. No no no.
I was kidding as opposed to the wife and house obligations . Oh and the 23 yr old kid . Lol
Dogs will always be fine. Lol
They jump on the counter and get in the trash . Lol


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

Don't leave your edible on the edge of the counter. It's not good. Lol


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> you didn't get rid of your dog did you?...


Gonna get a jack russel next .
He's gonna be my Parris Hilton dog. 
Gonna name em uncle Andy.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Don't leave your edible on the edge of the counter. It's not good. Lol


Kids will do that.....


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

Can you imagine Diesel trying to fit in a purse .


----------



## doublejj (Mar 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Can you imagine Diesel trying to fit in a purse .


no....lol


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> no....lol


Do you know what I really like ? 

A pig sandwiched between bars sitting on top of a wall . Lol

I always get the ribs and the flavored skin on the one side is really good.


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

The news talks about a commuter train that jumped the track in Alameda ?


----------



## TrimothyLeary (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## BcDigger (Mar 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> I feel home sick . Only two weeks out now . A lot to take care of to leave but it's all set in motion now as far as the dogs go . Lol


It's hard working away from everything that you love. But it puts things in perspective and makes you really appreciate the time you get at home. You just have to make sure it's quality time. I even been working away for 7 years and it doesn't get easier. Just be thankful your 21yr old isn't a 2 year old. It's pretty hard for them to understand when they're young


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I'm going out tomorrow & buy a box of ammo & write your name on it. If you don't come, they will die a lonely death.


December 2017 it is harvest bbq 
I do apologize i have to miss this years but when i do come the one after mrs ruby is coming to and we will be coming over for a couple weeks


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 8, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> It's hard working away from everything that you love. But it puts things in perspective and makes you really appreciate the time you get at home. You just have to make sure it's quality time. I even been working away for 7 years and it doesn't get easier. Just be thankful your 21yr old isn't a 2 year old. It's pretty hard for them to understand when they're young


Im coming up 10 yrs working away in about 14 mths..it doesnt get easier no...in fact i think im doing it harder than when i started.
But we do wat we gotta do...


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> I tried to smuggle home a Mexican hooker from TJ. I was gonna tell my wife it was the new babysitter / housekeeper.
> I didn't cross the border that day.


How did u fit her in the suitcase? lol


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 8, 2016)

Midget hooker


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 8, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Midget hooker


----------



## doublejj (Mar 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> December 2017 it is harvest bbq
> I do apologize i have to miss this years but when i do come the one after mrs ruby is coming to and we will be coming over for a couple weeks


I'll buy 2 boxes of ammo....


----------



## jaybllr333 (Mar 8, 2016)

Little help guys....does this look like a boy? Man I hope not, been the strongest plant in the room since day 1.


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 8, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Little help guys....does this look like a boy? Man I hope not, been the strongest plant in the room since day 1.


Quite possibly.  Keep an eye on it.


----------



## jaybllr333 (Mar 8, 2016)

T


angryblackman said:


> Quite possibly.  Keep an eye on it.


Thanks @Angry man (i dont see color, lol)

I'll play it out for another couple days, if it starts nuttin up ill move him out to the greenhouse and let it do its thing


----------



## doublejj (Mar 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> The news talks about a commuter train that jumped the track in Alameda ?


It was caused by a mudslide from all the rain.....


----------



## fumble (Mar 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> The news talks about a commuter train that jumped the track in Alameda ?


Yeah, there was a mudslide or something that made it go off the tracks


----------



## 420mon (Mar 8, 2016)

Hey peeps, Mon been busy. Hoophouse was finished and ladies transplanted Jan30th, it is 480 sqft, 59L, 8W.

Mon has five scripts and ten ladies total. Eight ladies were transplanted into one hundred gallons and the last two stayed in the ten gallon smart pots.

Lights went off feb 26th, we had some bad weather shortly after and it's been rainy and we had some windy days. Pics are from this morning, pre flowers are showing but mon wouldn't consider them in flower just yet.......anyday tho! 

Anyways, hoophouse survived wind gust over 50mph. Neighbors lost trees, greenhouse, and a carport. Mon had to do a few repairs but it's still standing strong.
 
The one you see flowering in the lower right corner is one of the ten gallon ladies that didn't get a hundred gallon spot. Those one were added into the hoophouse once lights were off, was already flowering on mon back porch. This one is a mutant, first time mon ever had one! Can u spot the little white hairs coming out of the leaf?
 

Anyways happy growing peeps. Btw check out the MCLR petition and please help get this passed if you dislike the new rules of 100sqft per script!! 

WHY MCLR v7 IS THE BEST INITIATIVE 

Apparently, most prop 215 users are unaware that there would not be any Prop. 215 if it were not for Steve Kubby.

The biggest lesson we learned from Prop. 215 is that you must repeal all those pot laws or police will find a way to use them. MCLR repeals those law once and for all. 

To counter the epidemic of bans, MCLR requires such decisions be put to a vote of all the voters, not just some conservative asshats on a city council or board of supervisors. 

Read the initiative here: https://www.facebook.com/steve.kubby.3/posts/10153881854986955


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Put the GG4 outside to flower  supp. She tested at 32%. Will see....
Final count on the purple haze X Jurple big bud seeds 3.4 oz of seeds


----------



## TWS (Mar 8, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> How did u fit her in the suitcase? lol


Lol. I was drunk. No suitcase needed.


----------



## TWS (Mar 8, 2016)

420mon said:


> Hey peeps, Mon been busy. Hoophouse was finished and ladies transplanted Jan30th, it is 480 sqft, 59L, 8W.
> 
> Mon has five scripts and ten ladies total. Eight ladies were transplanted into one hundred gallons and the last two stayed in the ten gallon smart pots.
> 
> ...


This is one of the the three initiatives . This one and CCH1 will most likely not make it on the ballot due to not enough support. MONEY


----------



## 420mon (Mar 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> This is one of the the three initiatives . This one and CCH1 will most likely not make it on the ballot due to not enough support. MONEY


Yes well Steve Kubby just recently put one million of his own money, maybe if we get the word out, it ain't over til the fat lady sings?

http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160308005661/en/


----------



## TWS (Mar 8, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Little help guys....does this look like a boy? Man I hope not, been the strongest plant in the room since day 1.


It is a male. Nice scope work.


----------



## TWS (Mar 8, 2016)

420mon said:


> Yes well Steve Kubby just recently put one million of his own money, maybe if we get the word out, it ain't over til the fat lady sings?


That is encouraging Mon !


----------



## supchaka (Mar 8, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Little help guys....does this look like a boy? Man I hope not, been the strongest plant in the room since day 1.


Hard to tell but the strongest appearing plants from regular seeds will more often than not be male because they do grow faster than the females.


----------



## 420mon (Mar 8, 2016)

http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160308005661/en/

We have 42 days, to get enough signatures. If we all work together, it's possible.


----------



## TWS (Mar 8, 2016)

420mon said:


> http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160308005661/en/
> 
> We have 42 days, to get enough signatures. If we all work together, it's possible.


Where is the petetion ?


----------



## 420mon (Mar 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> Where is the petetion ?


Mon isn't sure if there is an online on, perhaps someone knows how to make one? All mon found was......

http://www.marijuanacontrollegalizationrevenueact.com/mclr-print-at-home-signature-petition/


----------



## jaybllr333 (Mar 8, 2016)

supchaka said:


> Hard to tell but the strongest appearing plants from regular seeds will more often than not be male because they do grow faster than the females.


Thanks @TWS @supchaka...Same strain, different plant, looks like I might have another one. This one is really hard to tell too....thoughts?

@420mon ...you got a signature from me!

As soon as I find it.


----------



## TWS (Mar 8, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Thanks @TWS @supchaka...Same strain, different plant, looks like I might have another one. This one is really hard to tell too....thoughts?
> 
> @420mon ...you got a signature from me!
> 
> As soon as I find it.


That one looks to be female. Not definetive yet though.


----------



## TWS (Mar 8, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Thanks @TWS @supchaka...Same strain, different plant, looks like I might have another one. This one is really hard to tell too....thoughts?
> 
> @420mon ...you got a signature from me!
> 
> As soon as I find it.


Did you sign a online one ?


----------



## jaybllr333 (Mar 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> Did you sign a online one ?


No not yet, when I head back indoors for the day.
El nino just gave me a window to get shit done outside.....just banished the male.

Its a lonely life.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 8, 2016)

Question...high humidity for 3 days in a row (84%-91%) with no rain or hardly any at all will that still cause mould etc or does there need to be rain involved ?


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Question...high humidity for 3 days in a row (84%-91%) with no rain or hardly any at all will that still cause mould etc or does there need to be rain involved ?


Are you talking daytime humidity? We start every morning with humidity in the 90's. It goes down as the day warms up. But I would guess if your buds are big and thick enough, even with very little rain, that might cause some mold.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Question...high humidity for 3 days in a row (84%-91%) with no rain or hardly any at all will that still cause mould etc or does there need to be rain involved ?


Moisture is enough to cause it. Some more susceptible than others.


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 8, 2016)

Tis the season...


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 8, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Are you talking daytime humidity? We start every morning with humidity in the 90's. It goes down as the day warms up. But I would guess if your buds are big and thick enough, even with very little rain, that might cause some mold.


Wake up 6am in morning we have got humidity around 90% then during day its only dropping as low as 60% then back up straight away..we are not a humid area at all so this causes me a bit of concern


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wake up 6am in morning we have got humidity around 90% then during day its only dropping as low as 60% then back up straight away..we are not a humid area at all so this causes me a bit of concern


Check out serenade for mold,it's very good.mold is not a fun thing ruby,I deal with it every year some a little some a lot.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 8, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Check out serenade for mold,it's very good.mold is not a fun thing ruby,I deal with it every year some a little some a lot.


I seen u guys talking bout that stuff the other day..red bottle
Yeah ive never seen mold on any of my plants im lucky to live where i do..but ive never exp humidity like the last month either.....ever


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 8, 2016)

The green poisons. Skywalkers are off to the flowering room after I took clones off each one. Blue cheese seedlings from barneys farm are looking good. Waiting for three cheesequake X blueberry snow lotus to come out of the soil.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 8, 2016)

One of my very old friends posted this shit over on UNlinkedin. Probably be some shit about fucking trump next. 

Will America Ever Get Back to the Class that the Reagans Had! RIP #NancyReagan


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 8, 2016)

^takes all I have not to say, GET FUCKED, had class, ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 9, 2016)

@Dr.D81 just came across the rum bayou pic in the latest high times that gave u credit for breeding it


----------



## 420mon (Mar 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> Did you sign a online one ?


Ok peeps, mon been trying to find an online petition and was told that all initiative petitions must be signed on paper, with blue or black ink, on a petition from the county you are registered to vote in. Believe it or not, at least 10% of those signatures (more in controversial initiatives, or those with problems getting enough signatures to make the ballot) will actually be compared to the signature you used when you registered to vote, and if they do not resemble each other, your signature will not be counted. 

I hope some people will do it, so far we have raised 1.5 million. If you have a printer, please print, follow the rules, such as blue or black ink, have any friends who are registered to vote in your county sign it and send it in.


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @Dr.D81 just came across the rum bayou pic in the latest high times that gave u credit for breeding it


I'm lucky enough to have two beans of it hopefully arriving today my mail. Hoping for a boy and girl, but main thing is I will now have those Moonshine genetics!


----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)

420mon said:


> Ok peeps, mon been trying to find an online petition and was told that all initiative petitions must be signed on paper, with blue or black ink, on a petition from the county you are registered to vote in. Believe it or not, at least 10% of those signatures (more in controversial initiatives, or those with problems getting enough signatures to make the ballot) will actually be compared to the signature you used when you registered to vote, and if they do not resemble each other, your signature will not be counted.
> 
> I hope some people will do it, so far we have raised 1.5 million. If you have a printer, please print, follow the rules, such as blue or black ink, have any friends who are registered to vote in your county sign it and send it in.


Thanks Mon . They didn't come up with the support it needs to fail at signatures. They will have paid collectors getting them. I will check and see if there is something in my AMSA weekly updates.
The MLRA would be the one to chose if you were gonna to chose one. Screw Auma and it's corporate backers.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 9, 2016)

1st pot done. 8 more pots and 40 yards to go.


----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)

757growin said:


> 1st pot done. 8 more pots and 40 yards to go. View attachment 3627642


Sorry I didn't return your text . Lol


----------



## doublejj (Mar 9, 2016)

El Nino not finished yet.........


----------



## 757growin (Mar 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> Sorry I didn't return your text . Lol


There's 8 more if you need some warm up! This one was the hardest to get to. I may rent a back hoe or something for the rest.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 9, 2016)

757growin said:


> There's 8 more if you need some warm up! This one was the hardest to get to. I may rent a back hoe or something for the rest.


Awesome 757!! Think I could fit 1 on the front patio and maybe 2 on the back. Need to find a spot offsite


----------



## Whodatt (Mar 9, 2016)

Extracted with everclear in a single wash through.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 9, 2016)

They 400 or 800 757 ? 
See the true size without nothing in them hell


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 9, 2016)

I thought those were 1000's?


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 9, 2016)

757growin said:


> 1st pot done. 8 more pots and 40 yards to go. View attachment 3627642


I thought you built a greenhouse?
TMB-


----------



## 757growin (Mar 9, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I thought you built a greenhouse?
> TMB-


Nice to hear from you. Lols. Not yet. I'm having some health issues so postponing it currently. If everything gets cleared up the greenhouse will be going up this year. It will only hold 6 of the 9 pots either ways and won't be where that pic is. Plus they are calling for a la nina year. Nice and dry. May just use the money for a summer vacation b4 it gets crazy


----------



## 757growin (Mar 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> They 400 or 800 757 ?
> See the true size without nothing in them hell


They are 10 feet wide (3 meters) by 2 feet deep (2/3meter). 1000 gallon


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 9, 2016)

757growin said:


> Nice to hear from you. Lols. Not yet. I'm having some health issues so postponing it currently. If everything gets cleared up the greenhouse will be going up this year. It will only hold 6 of the 9 pots either ways and won't be where that pic is. Plus they are calling for a la nina year. Nice and dry. May just use the money for a summer vacation b4 it gets crazy


Take care of yourself man!


----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)

Cloud seeding is true. Just heard it on the news. They use silver iodine.

http://www.ranches.org/cloudseedingharmful.htm

@Smidge34


----------



## 757growin (Mar 9, 2016)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloud_seeding

I like this explanation. Seems pretty legit


----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)

757growin said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloud_seeding
> I like this explanation. Seems pretty legit


 yes, sounds like they only do it when rain is expected.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> Cloud seeding is true. Just heard it on the news. They use silver iodine.
> 
> http://www.ranches.org/cloudseedingharmful.htm
> 
> @Smidge34


California has been seeding clouds for decades......

http://www.sacbee.com/news/local/article2582373.html


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 9, 2016)

Yes it's possible to seed clouds, but that's a completely different subject from the government secretly flying grid patterns leaving contrails for sinister reasons.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 9, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Yes it's possible to seed clouds, but that's a completely different subject from the government secretly flying grid patterns leaving contrails for sinister reasons.


Exactly!


TWS said:


> yes, sounds like they only do it when rain is expected.


Are you sure you want jack russell terrior?
Cause these two lil guys chase me into my other property while barking at my wheels. I sware to god they will get themselves run over one day. They're fuckin nuts man!


----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Yes it's possible to seed clouds, but that's a completely different subject from the government secretly flying grid patterns leaving contrails for sinister reasons.


 lol . ok. I misunderstood the other day then.


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 9, 2016)

I could imagine the DEA seeding the atmosphere with pollen from near zero THC hemp lol.


----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Are you sure you want jack russell terrior?
> Cause these two lil guys chase me into my other property while barking at my wheels. I sware to god they will get themselves run over one day. They're fuckin nuts man!
> View attachment 3627867


 yea. that's why I want a Jack.


----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I could imagine the DEA seeding the atmosphere with pollen from near zero THC hemp lol.



So who seeds the clouds and what type of aircraft ?


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 9, 2016)

Beats me, I just stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Beats me


 military or civillian ?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## doubletake (Mar 9, 2016)

757growin said:


> They are 10 feet wide (3 meters) by 2 feet deep (2/3meter). 1000 gallon


Holy chit hahaha 
Sick


----------



## doubletake (Mar 9, 2016)

Got some clones taken Amherst sour d and mk and the auto patch is looking nice, also some bud shots for everybody, hope everyone's having fun preping


----------



## doubletake (Mar 9, 2016)

Forgot to post the
Clones ha, check out the roots coming out of the 10 gallon smart pots on my moms


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 10, 2016)

doubletake said:


> Got some clones taken Amherst sour d and mk and the auto patch is looking nice, also some bud shots for everybody, hope everyone's having fun preping View attachment 3627962View attachment 3627964View attachment 3627965View attachment 3627966View attachment 3627968View attachment 3627970View attachment 3627972View attachment 3627973


Your the auto king man..serious


----------



## jaybllr333 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sexy pics....


----------



## jaybllr333 (Mar 10, 2016)

And my mutant runt....


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Mar 10, 2016)

Back breaking part of the season.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 10, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Back breaking part of the season.


Damn bro. Balling! Gonna fill a greenhouse with bagged soil is serious boss status!


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 10, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Back breaking part of the season.


Hell yeah man. How much are pallets going for in your area?


----------



## papapayne (Mar 10, 2016)

dang thats some money right there! I cant imagine trying to fill my pots with bagged soil. I just order it by the yard and its delivered in a dump truck. Last year was 8 yards..Prob gonna get another 8 of just compost this year. Didn't make as much as I thought over the winter to fill the 200s. Still monsoon rain, and 40s/30s at night here, but spring is on the horizon!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Mar 10, 2016)

Garden Boss said:


> Hell yeah man. How much are pallets going for in your area?


I got them for 10.50 a bag


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 10, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> And my mutant runt....


Lol I had a runt last year I let finish. It was the best 1 ounce of the year haha.


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 10, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> I got them for 10.50 a bag


Sweet, same price here. 

Kick some ass, I'll be following along.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 10, 2016)

my outdoor ladies under some sunshine today


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 10, 2016)

Sweet seeds green poison fast version 'feminized' you have got to be kidding me.. does this not look like a male flower? It's very small right now but looks like a male flower to me. Great...


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 10, 2016)

papapayne said:


> my outdoor ladies under some sunshine today


Nice looking girls. You guys in legal states have it made!! Can't wait till my state goes legal so I can grow my weed with the rest of my garden.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 10, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Nice looking girls. You guys in legal states have it made!! Can't wait till my state goes legal so I can grow my weed with the rest of my garden.


stop being such a pussy and grow a pair. then grow some.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> stop being such a pussy and grow a pair. then grow some.


Go away


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 10, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Go away


nah. i'm too attached to you, my racist little valentine's day sock puppet.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nah. i'm too attached to you, my racist little valentine's day sock puppet.


You say a lot of things on a website where you are safe that I am sure you wouldn't have the balls to say to a man if you were face to face


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 10, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> You say a lot of things on a website where you are safe that I am sure you wouldn't have the balls to say to a man if you were face to face


i would of course call you a racist to your face, since you are.

the fact that you would get all mad and physical about it would only make it funnier. that would make you an angry racist.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i would of course call you a racist to your face, since you are.
> 
> the fact that you would get all mad and physical about it would only make it funnier. that would make you an angry racist.


I don't give a Fuck what u call me and neither does anyone else. NOW GO AWAY.


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 10, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Sweet seeds green poison fast version 'feminized' you have got to be kidding me.. does this not look like a male flower? It's very small right now but looks like a male flower to me. Great...
> 
> View attachment 3628565


At least it's "pointy" and maybe tomorrow there will be two little pistils poking out of there!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 10, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I don't give a Fuck what u call me and neither does anyone else. NOW GO AWAY.


obviously you do give a fuck. it is clear by the capitalization and the threats of physical violence.

like most racists (@TWS ), you are not very bright.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 10, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> At least it's "pointy" and maybe tomorrow there will be two little pistils poking out of there!


It looks kinda fat to me to be a male flower but I try to be optimistic about things like that!


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 10, 2016)

To me if you make a fist and look at the Palm side that is what a male preflower generally looks like from the top. My female preflowers are usually later to show, skinny, pointy and show the telltale two pistils quickly.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> obviously you do give a fuck. it is clear by the capitalization and the threats of physical violence.
> 
> like most racists (@TWS ), you are not very bright.


can we keep this shit and carry on out of the outdoor section?


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 10, 2016)

Hopefully smidge! They are really small right now I'll be able to tell soon for sure.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 10, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Hopefully smidge! They are really small right now I'll be able to tell soon for sure.


mate wait till I upload a couple pics of my chilli plants !!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> can we keep this shit and carry on out of the outdoor section?


just thought i'd make a PSA so you guys know what kind of scum is hanging around.


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kasuti (Mar 10, 2016)

This guy is some kinda weirdo who's following me. I apologize to everybody for having to read this shit.


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 10, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> This guy is some kinda weirdo who's following me. I apologize to everybody for having to read this shit.


don't appologize... he know's what you did wrong (the only thing that matters)... tag an adult if he keeps touching you.


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 10, 2016)

Its kinda sad to see somebody act so strangely, even on a growforum lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 10, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Its kinda sad to see somebody act so strangely, even on a growforum lol


making fun of racists is not strange. it is normal.

bragging about your aryan style children, however, is kinda fucked.



Kasuti said:


> Ignorant I s the last thing I am. As far as my children go, they are both strong, healthy blond haired, blue eyed children who wear the hat of white privilege like their father and mother.


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kasuti (Mar 10, 2016)

What can I say? I have really potent semen.


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 10, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> What can I say? I have really potent semen.


what are your ppm?


----------



## Kasuti (Mar 10, 2016)

100 billion!!!


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 11, 2016)

Barneys farm blue cheese. Never grown it before but my partner wanted to get it so here it is, really hoping it finishes with the short season we have...


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 11, 2016)

@mushroom head


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 11, 2016)

yes!! What are both of those!? The top ones look gnarly. And the bottom ones are beautiful. I've grown a few purple peppers before but only really tiny ones, that plant looks like it has decent size fruit though hey?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 11, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> yes!! What are both of those!? The top ones look gnarly. And the bottom ones are beautiful. I've grown a few purple peppers before but only really tiny ones, that plant looks like it has decent size fruit though hey?


the purple one is yaki blue they actually finish red but start purple...the top one is the famed scorpion or bhut jolokia im unsure cos lost the tags ..ill know when it ripe either way shes a top 5 pick


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> the purple one is yaki blue they actually finish red but start purple...the top one is the famed scorpion or bhut jolokia im unsure cos lost the tags ..ill know when it ripe either way shes a top 5 pick


you lost the tags. oh my fucking god what will you do? you must be out of your mind not knowing what it is, ha ha ha. beautiful chilis rubes. I just picked some bhut jolokia and some nice plump california capiscum. my wife and mother in law & myself have been eating all the lettuce varieties like some fkn rabbits, but hell its all good shit man!!!


----------



## Jozikins (Mar 11, 2016)

Garden Boss said:


> what are your ppm?


Part per million? That shit's weak, you'd need to measure in part per thousand to get a number that'd fit on the screen.


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> the purple one is yaki blue they actually finish red but start purple...the top one is the famed scorpion or bhut jolokia im unsure cos lost the tags ..ill know when it ripe either way shes a top 5 pick


I want seeds for both of those!! What would you recommend for a really tasty chili? I love the taste of habaneros but I need something else!


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 12, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Sweet seeds green poison fast version 'feminized' you have got to be kidding me.. does this not look like a male flower? It's very small right now but looks like a male flower to me. Great...
> 
> View attachment 3628565


Got hairs? Lol


----------



## jaybllr333 (Mar 12, 2016)

any idea what this crazy red stuff is? New to me. It's on my 47 day old auto


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> the purple one is yaki blue they actually finish red but start purple...the top one is the famed scorpion or bhut jolokia im unsure cos lost the tags ..ill know when it ripe either way shes a top 5 pick


I grew the Scorpions last year. I made some pepper sauce and gave it to my BIL, who likes the hot stuff. The only time I saw him sweat from pepper sauce. I didn't save any of the seed from those, but I do have about seven kinds of peppers going.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 12, 2016)

I started 12 GV3 seeds in peat moss pucks yesterday.

 

And I inadvertently posted some erroneous information a while back. I said all my girls from last year were bred with Slo1. Last night I woke from a sound sleep with a vision of my bending GV1 down and dusting it with pollen from a short male growing beside it. {GV1 and 2 were both tall lanky plants, while the other 3 in the patch were only about chest high} So everything but GV1, 2, 3 and 4 were bred with Slo1. I really need to keep better records.

I had my first sprout from the GV1 seeds this morning. It was just cracking the dirt, not even standing up yet.


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 12, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I grew the Scorpions last year. I made some pepper sauce and gave it to my BIL, who likes the hot stuff. The only time I saw him sweat from pepper sauce. I didn't save any of the seed from those, but I do have about seven kinds of peppers going.


I tried growing scorpions last year, they do not finish with the short season we have  I may have to build a greenhouse for my peppers..


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 12, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I tried growing scorpions last year, they do not finish with the short season we have  I may have to build a greenhouse for my peppers..


A long growing season I do have. We were at 80F yesterday. Nice and toasty. Two months from now 80 will be a very cool day.


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 12, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> A long growing season I do have. We were at 80F yesterday. Nice and toasty. Two months from now 80 will be a very cool day.


Jealous man! My grow season starts june 1st and ends in september. My garden is usually covered in 3ft snow drifts this time of the year, it's bare dirt right now though which is strange. I can also walk outside without a parka and toque which is strange for this time of year. Climate change, eh?


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 12, 2016)

@Smidge34 what do you think? I still think it looks like a male flower..


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 12, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Jealous man! My grow season starts june 1st and ends in september. My garden is usually covered in 3ft snow drifts this time of the year, it's bare dirt right now though which is strange. I can also walk outside without a parka and toque which is strange for this time of year. Climate change, eh?


Even down here I can tell there is a change. Unless I'm guessing wrong, we had our last frost a couple of weeks ago. And my first killing frost was well into November last year.


----------



## TWS (Mar 12, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> @Smidge34 what do you think? I still think it looks like a male flower..
> View attachment 3629814 View attachment 3629817


Male


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 12, 2016)

Only with my luck id get a male with feminized seed. I can now see why some people bash fem seed!


----------



## BLVDog (Mar 12, 2016)

my lil white widow clone I can't believe this thing is alive we had hail and rain with crazy 65 mph winds last night. She's a trooper haha


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 12, 2016)

Alaskan thunder starting to frost up and show little purp..
Skunk and little lemon smell.


----------



## backyardwarrior (Mar 12, 2016)

How far into flower is that Alaskan


----------



## TWS (Mar 12, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Only with my luck id get a male with feminized seed. I can now see why some people bash fem seed!


What strain from who ?


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> What strain from who ?


Green Poison fast version from Sweet Seeds.


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 12, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Only with my luck id get a male with feminized seed. I can now see why some people bash fem seed!


Save it,make seeds so you don't have to buy again.


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 12, 2016)

I was going to say I planned on making some cs to spray on one of the green poisons so I could make seed.. now I can skip the cs part and just wait to collect pollen! He is a stinky male.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 12, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I want seeds for both of those!! What would you recommend for a really tasty chili? I love the taste of habaneros but I need something else!


Peach hab..sliced in half and dropped in a beer


----------



## papapayne (Mar 12, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I was going to say I planned on making some cs to spray on one of the green poisons so I could make seed.. now I can skip the cs part and just wait to collect pollen! He is a stinky male.
> View attachment 3629951


Who is he


----------



## papapayne (Mar 12, 2016)

Oh nvm stoner fail green posion lol


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 12, 2016)

Haha yes! I plan on pollinating my other two green poisons and possibly my skywalker.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 13, 2016)

backyardwarrior said:


> How far into flower is that Alaskan


I put out to flower Feb. 12 it took about a week to start showing buds.. I say three weeks in to flower


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 13, 2016)

2016 looking good so far.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 13, 2016)

Stuck indoors blockhead and lambsbreath x sour diesel


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Moved the purple Urkle X ?. up to one's


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 13, 2016)

@TWS









I've caught a 100 lb sturgeon on 30lb test. But not 20(30lb from the bank too)
My brother works with a dude who takes them out on the sac for salmon every season.


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @TWS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. I never knew Primus were fish heads.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Haha. I never knew Primus were fish heads.


Die hards! From the bay area


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Haha. I never knew Primus were fish heads.


Im gonna put you on some salmon bro. Dime bright too!
I'm saying this because i'm hella confident they will be able to release all the water they need/have to after this winter.
Guaranteed!
@gardenboss where you at?


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Im gonna put you on some salmon bro. Dime bright too!
> I'm saying this because i'm hella confident they will be able to release all the water they need/have to after this winter.
> Guaranteed!
> @gardenboss where you at?


I would be stoked. I spent a lot of money on those boats last year for one legit fish . Frikin cold out there too.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> I would be stoked. I spent a lot of money on those boats last year for one legit fish . Frikin cold out there too.


So much funner flossing for them from the bank! The fight is it.
FISH OOOONNNNN
Cant wait
I turn into a kid up to the season opener(july 16 on feather)


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 13, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> Moved the purple Urkle X ?. up to one's
> 
> View attachment 3630987


Always wanted to get my hands on the purple urkle but never have a chance to cop it


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 13, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Always wanted to get my hands on the purple urkle but never have a chance to cop it


The original urkle/mendo purp pheno, sucks dick for veg. Pinner growth at first. Lots of experience with that cut here.
Bomb ass shit though fo sho


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 13, 2016)

I feel like I've been posting too much, last one. Here's that sunset sherbert cut at 5.5 weeks in. I think it would do killer outdoor.

K, peace out


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 13, 2016)

Last one,


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 13, 2016)

Last post seriously


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 13, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3631066 I feel like I've been posting too much, last one. Here's that sunset sherbert cut at 5.5 weeks in. I think it would do killer outdoor.
> 
> K, peace out


Sunset sherbert how does she smell i was hearig aroma of starburst or skittles this true or false?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 13, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Sunset sherbert how does she smell i was hearig aroma of starburst or skittles this true or false?


Exactly! And yet also has a cookie quality to it. Bomb ass shit! Killer cut lovin it


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Always wanted to get my hands on the purple urkle but never have a chance to cop it


I can't remember who I got the seeds from.. But the seeds were big and the plant is very sturdy and growing great.. 
Hope I get a good male out of these so I can make some seeds


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Exactly! And yet also has a cookie quality to it. Bomb ass shit! Killer cut lovin it


how do I get 1 of those?


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 14, 2016)

doublejj said:


> how do I get 1 of those?


Host a BBQ in April for all your grower buddies and cross fingers for gifted clones?
TMB-


----------



## papapayne (Mar 14, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3631066 I feel like I've been posting too much, last one. Here's that sunset sherbert cut at 5.5 weeks in. I think it would do killer outdoor.
> 
> K, peace out


beautiful set up man!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 14, 2016)

doublejj said:


> how do I get 1 of those?


Those are some pretty girls. Sounds tasty too


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 14, 2016)

doublejj said:


> how do I get 1 of those?





treemansbuds said:


> Host a BBQ in April for all your grower buddies and cross fingers for gifted clones?
> TMB-





Aeroknow said:


> Ghostrider cuts and sunset sherbet cuts


----------



## doublejj (Mar 14, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Host a BBQ in April for all your grower buddies and cross fingers for gifted clones?
> TMB-


That's one hell of an idea....


----------



## fumble (Mar 14, 2016)

mmhmm...sounds like a great idea to me  those are beautiful @Aeroknow


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 14, 2016)

Finished potting up the purple haze X Jurple Bigbud seedlings.. Hope I find a keeper


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 14, 2016)

Two tap roots on the middle seed. Havent seen it before. Anyone else have this happen. Its platinum bubba breath. And the clone is cheese glue.


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Jozikins (Mar 15, 2016)

Dude, can I buy some clones off you?


Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3631066
> View attachment 3631438
> I feel like I've been posting too much, last one. Here's that sunset sherbert cut at 5.5 weeks in. I think it would do killer outdoor.
> 
> K, peace out


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2016)

dream machine heavyweight seeds 1st attempt at aussie guerrilla growing


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> View attachment 3632157 View attachment 3632158 View attachment 3632161 View attachment 3632162 View attachment 3632163 View attachment 3632164 View attachment 3632165 View attachment 3632166


Looking real nice VN. I'd tell ya which is my favorite but I have no idea what they're all called.... if only there was a way to tag them


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2016)

Taggin taggin red red ra ragging


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> View attachment 3632147 View attachment 3632148 View attachment 3632149 View attachment 3632150 View attachment 3632151 View attachment 3632152 View attachment 3632153 View attachment 3632154 View attachment 3632155 View attachment 3632156


What's the one with the long eyelashes? She's gonna be purrdy when she stacks


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 15, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> What's the one with the long eyelashes? She's gonna be purrdy when she stacks


All tagged over on my thread. Probably one of the karmas. Both the headbanger and the wheres my bike look to be impressive


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 15, 2016)

Blue cheese seedlings, and the three smaller seedlings are cheesequake X blueberry snow lotus. And the green poisons, another week and I'll be chopping them up for clones.


----------



## fumble (Mar 15, 2016)

Slymer on left FG on right slymer FG SLYMER FG Just transplanted the Slymer and FranksGift into 3s. Little ones are slymer. Going to be taking cuts off both in a few days. @DrD81 i believe the FG was from you? I SUPER CROPPED BOTH. My bad...didnt mean to yell


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 15, 2016)

fumble said:


> Slymer on left FG on rightView attachment 3632481 slymerView attachment 3632483 FGView attachment 3632484 SLYMERView attachment 3632486 FGView attachment 3632488 Just transplanted the Slymer and FranksGift into 3s. Little ones are slymer. Going to be taking cuts off both in a few days. @DrD81 i believe the FG was from you? I SUPER CROPPED BOTH. My bad...didnt mean to yell


I want both of those! Slymer looks dank as fuck and I need a high cbd strain.


----------



## fumble (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks MH...they were both gifted to me.

...lol...went to the store after tranplanting. Standing in line and smell some good funk from somewhere. I start looking around but no one was there. Sniffed my shirt...damn, that is from me! Big smile walking out the store


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 15, 2016)

fumble said:


> Thanks MH...they were both gifted to me.
> 
> ...lol...went to the store after tranplanting. Standing in line and smell some good funk from somewhere. I start looking around but no one was there. Sniffed my shirt...damn, that is from me! Big smile walking out the store


Plus my mental image of you is that no one else would have guessed it was ever you. Lol. "Hello mrs. Cleaver, what's that in your pocket? ".


----------



## fumble (Mar 15, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Plus my mental image of you is that no one else would have guessed it was ever you. Lol. "Hello mrs. Cleaver, what's that in your pocket? ".


LMAO! that is too funny  it depends on if I am wearing my California Reefer hoodie or not.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 15, 2016)

fumble said:


> LMAO! that is too funny  it depends on if I am wearing my California Reefer hoodie or not.


Reminds me of my wife running around.the house claiming she smelt a skunk. My daughter.running after her, "it's you mom! It's you". Then wife has realization and pulls out big nugg she nicked from my jar! Lmao forever over that one. Funny too cuz she got us all looking around the house for it.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Slymer looking good fumble..
I just took another 50 cuts off my slymer yesterday..She grows back so fast, it's insane.. 







fumble said:


> Slymer on left FG on rightView attachment 3632481 slymerView attachment 3632483 FGView attachment 3632484 SLYMERView attachment 3632486 FGView attachment 3632488 Just transplanted the Slymer and FranksGift into 3s. Little ones are slymer. Going to be taking cuts off both in a few days. @DrD81 i believe the FG was from you? I SUPER CROPPED BOTH. My bad...didnt mean to yell


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2016)

fumble said:


> Thanks MH...they were both gifted to me.
> 
> ...lol...went to the store after tranplanting. Standing in line and smell some good funk from somewhere. I start looking around but no one was there. Sniffed my shirt...damn, that is from me! Big smile walking out the store


I stood in line at the grocery store during trimming season & there was a kid (20's) ahead of me. When I got to the register the little old lady ringing me up whispered to me "Did you smell the pot on that guy?".....but I know who it really was


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 15, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> Slymer looking good fumble..
> I just took another 50 cuts off my slymer yesterday..She grows back so fast, it's insane..


Ill try to remember to take a picture tonight. Mine is coming down this week at some point. Hell... most of them are..


----------



## fumble (Mar 15, 2016)

Funny stories! Thanks FL


----------



## 757growin (Mar 15, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Dude, can I buy some clones off you?


The old rumor mill has it he's giving them away at sir doublejj's annual spring kick off


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 15, 2016)

Lol In my early 20s we went to a family reunion and I had bag of stank ass GC and we were at my aunts. A " a good Christian home " out in the prairies lol and just before we were about leave I stuck my hand in my pocket to make sure the bag was still there. Well she got a whiff of a skunk and started searching around asking everyone if they had left the door open, looking behind couches, washer and dryer, under the front porch. Everywhere she could think of. I hope she didn't lookfor to long after we left, because the skunk lefts with us. Me my dad and sister were killing ourselves laughing as we drove away passing the pipe around, mom didn't find it as funny though. 
Thanks for the laughs guys and gals


SomeGuy said:


> Reminds me of my wife running around.the house claiming she smelt a skunk. My daughter.running after her, "it's you mom! It's you". Then wife has realization and pulls out big nugg she nicked from my jar! Lmao forever over that one. Funny too cuz she got us all looking around the house for it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 15, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Dude, can I buy some clones off you?


Bbq/free


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2016)

bubblegume far left and wonder woman gd morning from oz


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> bubblegume far left and wonder woman gd morning from oz


it must be smelling hella sweet out there by now......


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 15, 2016)

Garden Boss said:


>


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 15, 2016)

What a trip! Look at this t12 warm bulb. Looks yellow? In a pic. Trippy


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 15, 2016)

Dosido anyone?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 15, 2016)

Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> it must be smelling hella sweet out there by now......


Like a skunk covered in lollies


----------



## 757growin (Mar 16, 2016)

Full seasons. Getting some water and sun today. Have 10 more full seasons still in solo cups
 
Some cuttings for a buddy's summer grow. 1 more tray to go.


----------



## adgas (Mar 16, 2016)

My sugar candy growing right now, very happy with this one.


----------



## BLVDog (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## mushroom head (Mar 17, 2016)

10 blue cheese and 3 cheesequake X blueberry snow lotus..




Green poison clones.. 
 

@fumble my herb garden for making salves/teas


----------



## thumper60 (Mar 17, 2016)

looks like u got some peppers. nice


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 17, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> looks like u got some peppers. nice


Thanks! I'm growing scotch bonnets, orange habanero, cherry bombs, jalamundos, fresno, long sweet, yellow sweet bell, vene sweets, and poblanos.


----------



## getawaymountain (Mar 17, 2016)

2016 outdoor seedlings going into greenhouse next


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 17, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Thanks! I'm growing scotch bonnets, orange habanero, cherry bombs, jalamundos, fresno, long sweet, yellow sweet bell, vene sweets, and poblanos. View attachment 3634438


Scotch bonnets are great in pickled seafood,orange habs are great to make salt with unsure bout the others and i dont wanna make a cheeky remark bout fresno peppers


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Scotch bonnets are great in pickled seafood,orange habs are great to make salt with unsure bout the others and i dont wanna make a cheeky remark bout fresno peppers


I love cherry bombs! A smaller sweet pepper, 2" diameter. I like to cut the top off, take out the seeds, stuff with Italian sausage and throw those bad boys in the toaster oven. Haha what about the fresnos?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 17, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I love cherry bombs! A smaller sweet pepper, 2" diameter. I like to cut the top off, take out the seeds, stuff with Italian sausage and throw those bad boys in the toaster oven. Haha what about the fresnos?


Im gonna look around for cherry bombs then 
Was gonna make a joke bout peppers and fresno drugs lol


----------



## fumble (Mar 17, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> 10 blue cheese and 3 cheesequake X blueberry snow lotus..
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634403
> ...



all the herbs and THE herb are looking wonderful  killer pepper list too. I need to add to my herb garden. I've got oregano, sage, rosemary (my fave) and thyme. The thyme will be great in a pest spray ...no bugs at all on her - ever.


----------



## reza92 (Mar 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> bubblegume far left and wonder woman gd morning from oz


 Looking good rubes.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 17, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Thanks! I'm growing scotch bonnets, orange habanero, cherry bombs, jalamundos, fresno, long sweet, yellow sweet bell, vene sweets, and poblanos. View attachment 3634438



I guess I am such a plan


ruby fruit said:


> Im gonna look around for cherry bombs then
> Was gonna make a joke bout peppers and fresno drugs lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 18, 2016)

reza92 said:


> Looking good rubes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634645 View attachment 3634646


Nice looking colas man


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 18, 2016)

Finally i'll be soaking beans by 8 tomorrow night. Just had to tell someone!


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 18, 2016)

fumble said:


> all the herbs and THE herb are looking wonderful  killer pepper list too. I need to add to my herb garden. I've got oregano, sage, rosemary (my fave) and thyme. The thyme will be great in a pest spray ...no bugs at all on her - ever.


Thank you! I sure do love my peppers  had a noodle bowl the other night with quite a bit of crushed habanero, almost melted my face off! For herbs I have lavender, chamomile, thyme, oregano, sage, and lemon grass. And good to know about the thyme!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 18, 2016)

Anyone grown neem trees ?


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Anyone grown neem trees ?


Have you tried thyme for the white flies??


----------



## fumble (Mar 18, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Thank you! I sure do love my peppers  had a noodle bowl the other night with quite a bit of crushed habanero, . almost melted my face off! For herbs I have lavender, chamomile, thyme, oregano, sage, and lemon grass. And good to know about the thyme!







Def a couple herbs thete i want to add. Dont quote me on the thyme though...just an observation i was making the other day. I will prob mix with peppers and garlic. * shrugs* and give it a try...def cant hurt lol


----------



## papapayne (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 18, 2016)

fumble said:


> Def a couple herbs thete i want to add. Dont quote me on the thyme though...just an observation i was making the other day. I will prob mix with peppers and garlic. * shrugs* and give it a try...def cant hurt lol


I blended up a couple gallons of hot peppers last fall. Going to try adding them to my tobacco and soap spray to see if helps keep bugs off the plants. I know it will work with bigger critters. But I'll go ahead and pick up some Thyme seeds too.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 18, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Have you tried thyme for the white flies??


Nope


----------



## pmt62382 (Mar 18, 2016)

Waiting till 4/20/16 
 
Good Luck Growers


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Anyone grown neem trees ?


Was watching Bubbleman episode on youtube in Jamaica and one of the local growers has a huge neem tree right in the middle of his field of trees. He said he has no issues with bugs. He just scatters the neem tree leaves all over the field


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Was watching Bubbleman episode on youtube in Jamaica and one of the local growers has a huge neem tree right in the middle of his field of trees. He said he has no issues with bugs. He just scatters the neem tree leaves all over the field


The place is aust is gonna get back to me and let me know if they are allowed to send junior neem trees over the border


----------



## Jozikins (Mar 18, 2016)

Quick question:
Can I mix together Eagle 20 and AVID (abamectin) and spray my plants with them at the same time?

I've done this before but I don't remember how the plants reacted, it's been quite some time. 

Also, when using products like AVID, what do you guys use for an emulsifier besides dish soap? I've been using Dr. Bronner's Peppermint Soap, but the instructions on my AVID says that I should use a horticultural oil, and after all these years of using AVID, I still don't know exactly what that is. Neem? Conola? Something totally different?

Thanks guys.

Also, I know you all are going to tell me to go with something organic, and please fire away suggestions. Lately I've been using Nuke'Em and M-Pede. I remember Nuggs gave me a great recipe, and I think I have that saved somewhere.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 18, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Quick question:
> Can I mix together Eagle 20 and AVID (abamectin) and spray my plants with them at the same time?
> 
> I've done this before but I don't remember how the plants reacted, it's been quite some time.
> ...


emulsifier is like yucca. also neem oil works


----------



## Jozikins (Mar 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> emulsifier is like yucca. also neem oil works


Good, I have a bunch from RAW. I was using it with every spray, but I stopped because someone told me it negates a lot of nutrient in a foliar feed. So I'll keep using it with my pesticides.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 18, 2016)

I mixed neem cake pellets into my soil mix last August and I have seen a drop in pests. Soil is very much alive with bugs and life in general, but nothing fucking with my plants, and I have a mix of everything all lumped together


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## MrStickyScissors (Mar 18, 2016)

Josikin there are 3 purple berry and 7 coco OG


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 18, 2016)

4 weeks flower getting sticky


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 18, 2016)

Strain in previous post are chemdawgs


----------



## fumble (Mar 19, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Good, I have a bunch from RAW. I was using it with every spray, but I stopped because someone told me it negates a lot of nutrient in a foliar feed. So I'll keep using it with my pesticides.


The nuke em doesnt need a wetting agent...thats what i am using and so far so good


----------



## kenneth nuorala (Mar 19, 2016)

Super sweet tooth, pineapple kush, blueberrie


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 19, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Quick question:
> Can I mix together Eagle 20 and AVID (abamectin) and spray my plants with them at the same time?
> 
> I've done this before but I don't remember how the plants reacted, it's been quite some time.
> ...


Yeah, you can. 2.5ml/ gal of each.
I like cocowet.
We used to do three when we would score cuts from the clubs. Avid, floramite, and E20. We called the mix tripple threat.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2016)

101st page!

I am very late to the party!

Backyard IBL:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 19, 2016)

Mohican said:


> 101st page!
> 
> I am very late to the party!
> 
> ...


Mo, what kind of oranges you got going there? I have a couple of Chinese orange trees that are cold resistant. I've tried several other strains of seedling oranges and grapefruit, but they all end up getting killed back to the roots about when they are ready to bear. It gets down into the teens here every few years. Most folks in these parts have to grow kumquats and satsumas. If you plant them under a bigger tree, they will usually live. My Chinese oranges are from seedling stock, and I've got one young plant I transplanted last week, and 48 seeds in soil now.

Your herb looks great too.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2016)

Gotta keep them hot! That is a grafted plant from Home Depot. Two kinds of lemons, a lime, and a tangerine. It is positioned next to a south facing wall where it gets the most heat and is protected from the wind.

They hate wet, cold roots. Make sure they have well draining soil.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 19, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Make sure they have well draining soil.


Drainage shouldn't be a problem When left alone, my land grows prickly pear cactus.


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm really late to the party too. But this is my normal start time, this is where I've decided to incubate my seeds, it's a munchkin wipe warmer. Curious to see If they pop faster.

-Romulan
-Seawarp 
-Swamp Skunk
-Revolver auto
-Candy Cane auto


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 19, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> I'm really late to the party too. But this is my normal start time, this is where I've decided to incubate my seeds, it's a munchkin wipe warmer. Curious to see If they pop faster.
> 
> -Romulan
> -Seawarp
> ...


It's gonna be a kick ass year man. I started early but I'm sick of small plants. Who is the romulan from?


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 19, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> It's gonna be a kick ass year man. I started early but I'm sick of small plants. Who is the romulan from?


A local breeder that crossed Federation male with next Gen female Romulans. Not gonna lie I'm pretty nervous but excited to run it. As with all new strains I try, I Just hope it finishes on time.


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 19, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Mo, what kind of oranges you got going there? I have a couple of Chinese orange trees that are cold resistant. I've tried several other strains of seedling oranges and grapefruit, but they all end up getting killed back to the roots about when they are ready to bear. It gets down into the teens here every few years. Most folks in these parts have to grow kumquats and satsumas. If you plant them under a bigger tree, they will usually live. My Chinese oranges are from seedling stock, and I've got one young plant I transplanted last week, and 48 seeds in soil now.
> 
> Your herb looks great too.


Lol, it's funny how minds focus on different things. I'm used to seeing citrus fruit in mo's pics, so I never even noticed in that pic. I did however zoom in on that bale of Promix BX with myco lol. How do you amend it Mo? Castings and perlite/rice hulls?


----------



## jaybllr333 (Mar 19, 2016)

Outdoors babies just popped out...gotta stay "in the box" so it may just be these 4 this year...possibly a couple of cuttings from the greenhouse crop that I'm planning on moving to light dep on April 1

Tomatoes and peppers to the greenhouse next week as well!


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 19, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> A local breeder that crossed Federation male with next Gen female Romulans. Not gonna lie I'm pretty nervous but excited to run it. As with all new strains I try, I Just hope it finishes on time.


Awesome I hope it finishes for you. My main crop will be green poison fast version from sweet seeds. I have 30 clones rooting right now for the outdoor guerilla season. Also have 3 cheese quake X blueberry snow lotus from Papa, and 10 barneys farm blue cheese, they will probably go in the greenhouse I'm building this year.


----------



## OldBalls420 (Mar 19, 2016)

TWS said:


>


The Black Crowes rock like no one else. So Badass.


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 19, 2016)

10 blue cheese, 3 cheesequake X blueberry snow lotus..


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 19, 2016)

OldBalls420 said:


> The Black Crowes rock like no one else. So Badass.


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 19, 2016)

Chop chop. Took 15 clones off each green poison fast version. I think I like the looks of the female on the left.. what do you think?


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 19, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> View attachment 3635945Chop chop. Took 15 clones off each green poison fast version. I think I like the looks of the female on the left.. what do you think?


She does look a little more robust.


----------



## Jozikins (Mar 19, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah, you can. 2.5ml/ gal of each.
> I like cocowet.
> We used to do three when we would score cuts from the clubs. Avid, floramite, and E20. We called the mix tripple threat.


Just the answer I needed


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 19, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Just the answer I needed


Just a heads up bro. It CAN be kinda rough on freshly rooted cuts. I usually wait until there's plenty new growth on the cuts until spraying wit that
It sucks because when they're just rooted cuts in say rockwool cubes, you can dip them in solution. Unfortunately like I had said, can be kinda rough on the little ones


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Humanrob (Mar 20, 2016)

These are the girls that went outside in February (NW Oregon). Every couple of weeks we get a few warmer sunnier days in between the rain, and they try to flower a little more. I really have no idea what will happen with them, I'm assuming at some point they will go back into veg, but it will be interesting to see how far along they get in flower before that happens. Couldn't quite get the phone/camera to focus on the bud... oh well.

First two are the Sour D, the last is the little Chemdawg.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 20, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> These are the girls that went outside in February (NW Oregon). Every couple of weeks we get a few warmer sunnier days in between the rain, and they try to flower a little more. I really have no idea what will happen with them, I'm assuming at some point they will go back into veg, but it will be interesting to see how far along they get in flower before that happens. Couldn't quite get the phone/camera to focus on the bud... oh well.
> 
> First two are the Sour D, the last is the little Chemdawg.
> 
> View attachment 3636951 View attachment 3636952 View attachment 3636953


gday rob is the sour d from seed hso?


----------



## Humanrob (Mar 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> gday rob is the sour d from seed hso?


The Sour Diesel was bought as a clone from a local dispensary... no clue about its origins beyond that. She wasn't doing well in the beginning, part of why she got bumped from the tent. After putting her outside, in slow motion she's made a really nice comeback. It's getting me really psyched for my planned outdoor.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 22, 2016)

My little forest of Purple haze X Jurple big bud seedlings 
Coming up from last years purple haze plant


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 22, 2016)

A little fresh frozen live resin dab of getaway sea dragon off a broken branch. Decided what else do you do with a 2-3 week early frosty bud? Lol, the taste is like it smells, funky delicious lol. Yummy!


----------



## 757growin (Mar 22, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> A little fresh frozen live resin dab of getaway sea dragon off a broken branch. Decided what else do you do with a 2-3 week early frosty bud? Lol, the taste is like it smells, funky delicious lol. Yummy!
> View attachment 3638818


I'm down to my last dab.. that looks amazing. Me want! I will be squishing bud tomorrow to dab. Lols. Nice work again!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 22, 2016)

757growin said:


> I'm down to my last dab.. that looks amazing. Me want! I will be squishing bud tomorrow to dab. Lols. Nice work again!


I can squish lol dry bud to do this yeah? im down to my last quarter jar of ww not long to harvest though thank the weed gods for perfect timing


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 22, 2016)

757growin said:


> I'm down to my last dab.. that looks amazing. Me want! I will be squishing bud tomorrow to dab. Lols. Nice work again!


Thanks, I'm going all in with the rosin technique and say fuck the butane as soon as I harvest my latest indoor in 2-3 weeks. I want to get set up to dry sift instead of flowers.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Mar 22, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Thanks, I'm going all in with the rosin technique and say fuck the butane as soon as I harvest my latest indoor in 2-3 weeks. I want to get set up to dry sift instead of flowers.


Can you rosin fresh flowers or just live resin bubble?


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 22, 2016)

Yeah there's a ton of YouTube vids on both. I bought a flat iron and tried the flowers but didn't get shit really.


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 22, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> A little fresh frozen live resin dab of getaway sea dragon off a broken branch. Decided what else do you do with a 2-3 week early frosty bud? Lol, the taste is like it smells, funky delicious lol. Yummy!
> View attachment 3638818


Ripped like seriously hi. I've been smoking the shittiest mids and low end airy shit that isn't good for commercial, but trichs everywhere. The resin those trichs in the sugar leaves produce is inferior in not only taste, but buzz, at least to me. 

Anyway, that dab lol. I guess the racy buzz from the early clear resin and I've read there may be some psychoactive properties to the terpenes, which this live, fresh frozen resin is chalked full of. Tastes so lemony. Massive head hi.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I can squish lol dry bud to do this yeah? im down to my last quarter jar of ww not long to harvest though thank the weed gods for perfect timing


Joedank thread has some real quality video links rubes. Great starting place for ya


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 22, 2016)

I second that, joedank's thread and watching that one stoner dude who turned a 10 minute vid into an hour long laugh your ass off and wait for when he drops his knowledge bombs. Best for me was when he'd decide to do another monster fuckin dab and then go to looking for his shit and I'm like "it's in the pool table man!" Lmao. I can't even remember his name now but he's ok. A west coast stoner version of that east coast hillbilly moonshiner dude Tickle haha. Cerebral hi and rambling like mfer.


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 22, 2016)

All this talk about rosin. Been trying to save this last bit of blueberry but it's going down!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 22, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Can you rosin fresh flowers or just live resin bubble?


You can rosin it all....kief, sift, hash, flowers, etc etc...bubbleman hash church has some good info..google is your friend in this instance


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 22, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I second that, joedank's thread and watching that one stoner dude who turned a 10 minute vid into an hour long laugh your ass off and wait for when he drops his knowledge bombs. Best for me was when he'd decide to do another monster fuckin dab and then go to looking for his shit and I'm like "it's in the pool table man!" Lmao. I can't even remember his name now but he's ok. A west coast stoner version of that east coast hillbilly moonshiner dude Tickle haha. Cerebral hi and rambling like mfer.


this description had me laughing lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 22, 2016)

I remember putting my car keys in the freezer once on a few bongs of killer nl hash..was starting to get agro at the family when I couldn't find them later that night but then got ice cubes out for my whiskey....


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks @Smidge34 for the fresh press info, stardawg fresh picked rosin omfg, my heads about to hit the table


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 22, 2016)

I just picked up a new 200w CFL for my veg cabinet. Not too exciting to some of you big growers but to a small backyard guy on a budget it's pretty sweet. This bulb Is huge!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 22, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> I just picked up a new 200w CFL for my veg cabinet. Not too exciting to some of you big growers but to a small backyard guy on a budget it's pretty sweet. This bulb Is huge!
> View attachment 3638891 View attachment 3638892 View attachment 3638893


Awesome bc gonna make a difference in veg


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Mar 22, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> I just picked up a new 200w CFL for my veg cabinet. Not too exciting to some of you big growers but to a small backyard guy on a budget it's pretty sweet. This bulb Is huge!
> View attachment 3638891 View attachment 3638892 View attachment 3638893


I use the 300w ones still


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 22, 2016)

Fuck yes


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 22, 2016)

This bubblegum has as close a smell as to my fav smoke of the 90s gd old northern lights shes starting to really get some thick frost on the underside of the buds


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 22, 2016)

@treemansbuds theres gonna be some lengthy big colas when the SR71 is finished


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 22, 2016)

The bitch ...aka wonder woman


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I remember putting my car keys in the freezer once on a few bongs of killer nl hash..was starting to get agro at the family when I couldn't find them later that night but then got ice cubes out for my whiskey....


I stuck my stash case inside a tissue paper tube which was on my desk by the pc. I had smoked way too much hash and commenced to accusing my 3 yr old of hiding it from me. I had convinced myself then I saw it. Felt like a turd. Kid was like wtf are you on dad hahaha. 1 of those days with far too much hash not realizing just how fucked up I was


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 23, 2016)

Amazing high and taste what a great night hanging with a cutie


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 23, 2016)

Found these 15gal fabric pots at dollarama for $3 each. Very well built with a double layer on the bottom. They're really squat so I'm gonna stack them 2 or 3 high to make 30-45 gallon pots


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 23, 2016)

^^^


----------



## getawaymountain (Mar 23, 2016)

the greenhouse is up and running our season has begun


----------



## supchaka (Mar 23, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> the greenhouse is up and running our season has begun


Running regs or fems?


----------



## getawaymountain (Mar 23, 2016)

75 females in 10 gallon until they go outside and get transplanted into 60-100 gallon smart pots and regs on the benches that will presex out in 45 days or so then ill put them into 10 gallon bags for my seed patches and light depo on some of the rest


----------



## adgas (Mar 24, 2016)

Outdoor Nirvana - Snow White.

Shaping up to be a sexy bitch.


----------



## 420mon (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey guys, ladies are in flower!! Mon went camping, before camping mom watered wit calmag and no food even tho ladies were still slightly moist. Came back a few days later and they had yellowed up quite a bit. Mon isn't sure if he over watered and they yellowed up from being too wet or if there isn't enough food? Mon gave them food when he got back roughly just over half strengh but they still seem to be hungry and yellowing is still moving up.

What do all you guys think? Does mon feed em harder or does mon need to let em dry out more? Dry out more and feed harder, full strength? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2016)

Old fan leaves (water leaves) will start dying off on some strains of plants (sativa) when they start flowering.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 420mon (Mar 24, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Old fan leaves (water leaves) will start dying off on some strains of plants (sativa) when they start flowering.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


Thanks for the reply, but it's really early in flower, mon didn't expect so soon....strain is gg4 thanks. Also it seems to be moving up the plant rather quickly, mon is worried.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2016)

The big fan leaves are used for growing the main stem. When the stretch is done they are not needed any more. The plant will suck out the nutrients and drop the leaves. It lets more light get to the lowers. Do you have any purple in your stem or leaf stems? If not then your nutes are fine. Might need some iron which they will get from Cal/Mag if it has iron.








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2016)

I have grown pale plants with PK only and they were just fine and very frosty.


----------



## Jozikins (Mar 24, 2016)

420mon said:


> Hey guys, ladies are in flower!! Mon went camping, before camping mom watered wit calmag and no food even tho ladies were still slightly moist. Came back a few days later and they had yellowed up quite a bit. Mon isn't sure if he over watered and they yellowed up from being too wet or if there isn't enough food? Mon gave them food when he got back roughly just over half strengh but they still seem to be hungry and yellowing is still moving up.
> 
> What do all you guys think? Does mon feed em harder or does mon need to let em dry out more? Dry out more and feed harder, full strength? Thanks in advance!!View attachment 3640164View attachment 3640165 View attachment 3640166


Do you have a ph meter for soil? If not get a little soil from a few inches down in your pot and mix it 50/50 with distilled water in a clean cup and check your ph, it's much more accurate than measuring run off. If your plants are staying dry it's probably ph. Have your plants got real dry this month? If your medium has coconut fibers in it, that could be the cause, ph is hard to fix after that. The funky ph could be caused by several things but it sounds like ph is your problem if they're hungry and won't dry up.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 24, 2016)

I transplanted 3 Slo2's into the LL patch today. Roots said the timing was just about right.

 

It was 34F with a pretty good frost Tuesday morning. I washed the frost off the plants with a spray bottle before the sunshine hit them. They seem alright, but with a little more color. I'm still worried about early flower. We are just up to 13 hours of visible light.


----------



## Jozikins (Mar 24, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Found these 15gal fabric pots at dollarama for $3 each. Very well built with a double layer on the bottom. They're really squat so I'm gonna stack them 2 or 3 high to make 30-45 gallon pots


So I'm pretty sure I've posted this before but...
Black Fabric Pots Plant Vegetable Pouch Round Aeration Pot Container Grow Bag
http://s.aliexpress.com/2MzIrqIf
(from AliExpress Android)

These only go up to about 10 gal but you can email the manufacturer and custom order any size you like. All these pots come from China and get repacked anyways, so why not go straight to the source? $3.60 for a 10 gal pot is pretty good, I bet the 50 gal+ pots are a steal.


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 24, 2016)

Getting shit going, ordered my new greenhouse, amended already bomb soil, and got a few baby autos already growing. Can't wait to start my real grow. Each of the big holes are 7 foot by 7 foot by about 5 foot deep. Pulled 5 pounds dry off my biggest last year and the soil is even better this year, all organic. Also renewed my rec. Vaping up then going for a run.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2016)

Got the first row of roof screen up on the screen house!





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 24, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Got the first row of roof screen up on the screen house!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Screen room looks awesome Mo!


----------



## 420mon (Mar 24, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Do you have a ph meter for soil? If not get a little soil from a few inches down in your pot and mix it 50/50 with distilled water in a clean cup and check your ph, it's much more accurate than measuring run off. If your plants are staying dry it's probably ph. Have your plants got real dry this month? If your medium has coconut fibers in it, that could be the cause, ph is hard to fix after that. The funky ph could be caused by several things but it sounds like ph is your problem if they're hungry and won't dry up.


No they dry up just about every other day but the last time Mon watered they were not fully dried up because it had been raining for a few days and not that sunny. Since Mon was leaving for a few days and it was gonna be sunny Mon watered before the top dried, like mon normaly does. 

Don't have ph meter but yes mon normaly waits for the top to dry before watering and its coco. Mon thinks maybe watered too soon, coco has never dried out too much, just when the top one inch is dry, then mon waters.


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 25, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> So I'm pretty sure I've posted this before but...
> Black Fabric Pots Plant Vegetable Pouch Round Aeration Pot Container Grow Bag
> http://s.aliexpress.com/2MzIrqIf
> (from AliExpress Android)
> ...


Nice thanks for the link jozi. im sure some of the guys with huge pots will really benefit from the custom sizes. Treeman sent me a really cheap link lastyear for smarties but with shipping to Canada and the exchange rate, it was still fairly expensive for me. I've sewn these ones together and cut a hole in the top, I think they'll be the perfect size for my yard now. They're right around the 40 gal mark now for a cost of 6 bucks so I'm pretty happy.


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 25, 2016)

Coffee and rosin dabs to start the day  finally getting some snow here, couple inches came down last night. Which I'm actually happy about, the ground is so dry we need all the moisture we can get.


----------



## ISK (Mar 25, 2016)

I have 4 plants growing under lights and the fifth plant was left to survive with limited winter sunshine, and being from the pacific north west, the sunshine is rather limited

To my surprize she's pre-flowering but yet the days are getting longer..... I guess it's like starting from 12/12
No idea what's going to happen to this gal once the daylight starts getting more than 12 hours/day

 

hard to see the pre-flowers, but they are there


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 25, 2016)

ISK said:


> I have 4 plants growing under lights and the fifth plant was left to survive with limited winter sunshine, and being from the pacific north west, the sunshine is rather limited
> 
> To my surprize she's pre-flowering but yet the days are getting longer..... I guess it's like starting from 12/12
> No idea what's going to happen to this gal once the daylight starts getting more than 12 hours/day
> ...


I have found 13 1/2 hours of daylight is what it takes to keep them in Veg. A couple of mine were showing signs of early flower yesterday, so it looks like I started too soon too. They will revert back to veg when the days get longer. It will slow them down a little, but on the bright side, you get to see what sex they are.


----------



## getawaymountain (Mar 25, 2016)

greenhouse is filling up quick now


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2016)

Nice! I see you have a helper.

I picked up some grow supplies to get the season going too:








I started some seeds too:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (Mar 25, 2016)

gotta stop an smell the flowers


----------



## pmt62382 (Mar 25, 2016)

My First Grow 2011
 
 
Peace


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 25, 2016)

Hope everyone is having a good night. I'm pressing some rosin..


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 26, 2016)

Blue cheese and cheesequake X bl seedlings


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 26, 2016)

420mon said:


> Thanks for the reply, but it's really early in flower, mon didn't expect so soon....strain is gg4 thanks. Also it seems to be moving up the plant rather quickly, mon is worried.


I put my GG4 out two weeks ago to flower and almost all the fan leaves have turned yellow, could be the strain ??


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 26, 2016)

All the seedlings of purple haze X Jurple Bigbud are moving along nicely 
Pretty uniform leaves but there are a couple with wider leaves.. PH sativa with shorter flower time I hope to find .


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2016)

Nice! Do you have them in a hot box?


----------



## 757growin (Mar 26, 2016)

A day at the safari park and in the garden..
   
Candytrain #1
 
Candytrain #2


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 26, 2016)

757growin said:


> A day at the safari park and in the garden..
> View attachment 3642194 View attachment 3642196 View attachment 3642197
> Candytrain #1
> View attachment 3642198
> Candytrain #2


So thats where TWS is ....


----------



## 757growin (Mar 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> So thats where TWS is ....


That's where I am! Lols. He's about a mountain range or 2 from me.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 26, 2016)

757growin said:


> That's where I am! Lols. He's about a mountain range or 2 from me.


He meant where TWS was doing his time....


----------



## 420mon (Mar 26, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> I put my GG4 out two weeks ago to flower and almost all the fan leaves have turned yellow, could be the strain ??



Could be, mon has reduced the food back to 1/4 strength as raising it didn't seem to help. Watered today, will see how fast they drink it up.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 26, 2016)

757growin said:


> That's where I am! Lols. He's about a mountain range or 2 from me.


Lol ..yeah i meant that gorilla


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 26, 2016)

Green poison fast version male looking studly..


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 26, 2016)

757growin said:


> A day at the safari park and in the garden..
> View attachment 3642194 View attachment 3642196 View attachment 3642197
> Candytrain #1
> View attachment 3642198
> Candytrain #2


Damn it man! I hope my CT's can come close to those frosty beyotches!


----------



## 757growin (Mar 26, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Damn it man! I hope my CT's can come close to those frosty beyotches!


I'm sure yours are even better! I am keeping at least 1 cut for a future indoor run. Wanna see what they do there myself!


----------



## doubletake (Mar 28, 2016)

Here's the autos, just starting to get little buds and got some of them staked with 4' bamboo stakes some started leaning they got pretty tall.


----------



## doubletake (Mar 28, 2016)

And some mk buds like 1-2 weeks away I think


----------



## papapayne (Mar 28, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Green poison fast version male looking studly..
> View attachment 3642304 View attachment 3642306 View attachment 3642307



whats he gonna pollinate!


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 28, 2016)

papapayne said:


> whats he gonna pollinate!


He will pollinate both my green poison females and my skywalker og! Who knows I might pollinate some of these blue cheese barneys farm, they reek of blueberries..


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 28, 2016)

I love these little forecast models for % departures from normal temps, as I have posted a few maps in the Northeast guys' thread. Looks like temp wise you west coast guys gonna be maxed out with way above normal temps thru April 10 at least. Probably rest of year with El Niño. Not so much for northeast. We "Middlerz" haha look to be normal and I'll take that I guess.


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 28, 2016)

doubletake said:


> Here's the autos, just starting to get little buds and got some of them staked with 4' bamboo stakes some started leaning they got pretty tall.
> View attachment 3643822 View attachment 3643823 View attachment 3643824 View attachment 3643825 View attachment 3643827 View attachment 3643828


Awesome doubletake, I love watching what you do with autos.


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 28, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I love these little forecast models for % departures from normal temps, as I have posted a few maps in the Northeast guys' thread. Looks like temp wise you west coast guys gonna be maxed out with way above normal temps thru April 10 at least. Probably rest of year with El Niño. Not so much for northeast. We "Middlerz" haha look to be normal and I'll take that I guess.
> View attachment 3643921


Country Boyz Can Survive lol


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 28, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Country Boyz Can Survive lol


Lol, what a fuckin trip that thread was/is still. At times epic, at times stupid, mostly epically stupid as the thread wore on.


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 28, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Lol, what a fuckin trip that thread was/is still. At times epic, at times stupid, mostly epically stupid as the thread wore on.


still a classic.


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 28, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Awesome doubletake, I love watching what you do with autos.


Yeah, I meant to post about the homeruns he is hittin with these auto strains. Be nice to throw out an ass load here in mid April and get a month+ jumpstart on my grow season without fear of early flower with photoperiod sensitive strains. Gonna have to pay attention to autos I guess.


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 28, 2016)

Lol I went back to read the ending again when jj posted a link somewhere. And I love treeman's responses in the end lol. tweekers can be pretty entertaining


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 28, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Yeah, I meant to post about the homeruns he is hittin with these auto strains. Be nice to throw out an ass load here in mid April and get a month+ jumpstart on my grow season without fear of early flower with photoperiod sensitive strains. Gonna have to pay attention to autos I guess.


I'm running some again this spring. 5 revolver were looking strong and 3 candy failed to germ. I had trouble with the candy canes last year too. Only 2 grew out and I complained so the resent my whole order for 1 dollar per seed. And the 2 cc I tried out of that pack never popped and the other 3 never popped this year. So that's only 2 out of 10.


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 28, 2016)

I made some seeds with both cc and Rev I'm hoping will do ok. The only ones I've germinated so far are revolver crossed with getaways swamp skunk. All 3 are good to go so far. Not sure how breeding autos and photos turns out but they should finish early regardless because the swamp skunk are semiauto


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 28, 2016)

Yeah, one of the getaway Stumbleberry phenos I'm growing indo right now autoed a couple weeks before the flip due to the Iranian background I guess. Pretty fucking cool and the thing is she's at day 47 with nary the first red/withered pistil and fat as a 2-liter cola bottle lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 28, 2016)

Garden Boss said:


> still a classic.


Just wanted him to post some pics with the girls tops off in the end lol


----------



## timbo_slice (Mar 28, 2016)

A couple pics of my liberty haze flowering nicely in Australia not long now I don't think


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 29, 2016)

timbo_slice said:


> A couple pics of my liberty haze flowering nicely in Australia not long now I don't think


Barneys ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 29, 2016)

timbo_slice said:


> A couple pics of my liberty haze flowering nicely in Australia not long now I don't think


Your dunny door is open crikey


----------



## 757growin (Mar 29, 2016)

timbo_slice said:


> A couple pics of my liberty haze flowering nicely in Australia not long now I don't think


Looking good. Stay off the steroids like Kimbo couldnt


----------



## doubletake (Mar 29, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Awesome doubletake, I love watching what you do with autos.


Thanks buddy I appreciate that!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 29, 2016)

blackberry jabba stash x fireball


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2016)

Frank's Gift getting some color:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## timbo_slice (Mar 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Barneys ?


Yeah its barnys


----------



## timbo_slice (Mar 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Your dunny door is open crikey


Yeah couldn't close it there is a big croc in there might have to call the croc hunter


----------



## timbo_slice (Mar 29, 2016)

757growin said:


> Looking good. Stay off the steroids like Kimbo couldnt


Yeah stay away from them that's for cheats


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 29, 2016)

timbo_slice said:


> Yeah couldn't close it there is a big croc in there might have to call the croc hunter


I like how aussies come out of hiding to show their nearly finished plants but are to scared to post a grow from start to finish


----------



## timbo_slice (Mar 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I like how aussies come out of hiding to show their nearly finished plants but are to scared to post a grow from start to finish


I'll do it next season from start to finish or maybe before I was going to have a go at auto flowering seeds outdoors


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 29, 2016)

timbo_slice said:


> I'll do it next season from start to finish or maybe before I was going to have a go at auto flowering seeds outdoors


I was trying to bait you into getting angry with me..you passed the test ..im an aussie myself welcome to riu brutha where if you play your cards cool you can learn so much and meet awesome ppl


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I was trying to bait you into getting angry with me..you passed the test ..im an aussie myself welcome to riu brutha where if you play your cards cool you can learn so much and meet awesome ppl


I guess someone has to test the new guys while tdub is on probation


----------



## timbo_slice (Mar 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I was trying to bait you into getting angry with me..you passed the test ..im an aussie myself welcome to riu brutha where if you play your cards cool you can learn so much and meet awesome ppl


Cheers thx for testing me I have troubles getting 2 grows in where I am , I'm down south under the mainland in tas lol


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 29, 2016)

I don't know how many of you guys have Vice channel, it's fairly new, but there's a series called 'Weediquette' and I'm watching an episode right now about the Emerald Triangle and future laws. Kick ass show that replays at 11:00 pm west coast time. You can google it and watch episode online too.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 29, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I don't know how many of you guys have Vice channel, it's fairly new, but there's a series called 'Weediquette' and I'm watching an episode right now about the Emerald Triangle and future laws. Kick ass show that replays at 11:00 pm west coast time. You can google it and watch episode online too.


I have been asking the wife to add it. Still waiting. Jealous! Love vice on HBO and youtube


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 29, 2016)

timbo_slice said:


> Cheers thx for testing me I have troubles getting 2 grows in where I am , I'm down south under the mainland in tas lol


@bict is in tassie to....


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 29, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I don't know how many of you guys have Vice channel, it's fairly new, but there's a series called 'Weediquette' and I'm watching an episode right now about the Emerald Triangle and future laws. Kick ass show that replays at 11:00 pm west coast time. You can google it and watch episode online too.


ill see if I can download it..i get heaps of hbo and love all the vice and drug inc episodes etc...


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> ill see if I can download it..i get heaps of hbo and love all the vice and drug inc episodes etc...


Lets not forget Game of Thrones


----------



## papapayne (Mar 29, 2016)

temp greenhouse up! plants settled in


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 29, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Lets not forget Game of Thrones


Got em all yet to start watching lol


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 29, 2016)

Better get caught up, new season starts April 24th


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Better get caught up, new season starts April 24th


wont happen before then lol I got walking dead,lucifer,damien omen im all watching at the moment  I may leave the g.o.t series till the die im incapable of walking for a month and catch up on them all lol


----------



## bict (Mar 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @bict is in tassie to....


I am indeed.


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 30, 2016)

reppin The Vault seeds. Check out https://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=offers

Killer seeds and killer deals. My order arrived to me in Canada safe and sound. 
@Jack Vault


----------



## 757growin (Mar 30, 2016)

doublejj said:


> He meant where TWS was doing his time....


Thanks big guy I wasn't sure.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 30, 2016)

Watching Weediquette episode 5 now. The nor cal growers are trying to hold on with small time organizing....i feel thier attempts are in vain. I dont know. Its a great show i do know that. Steve Deangelo from Harborside knows the future is greenhouse and outdoor. Small timers are or will be done. Niche market is delusional at best. That hippie Swami said wouldnt you rather buy small niche "micro" grown for 60$ an eighth is just trying to hold on to the old ways. Not going to happen in the long run. I do t know. Ive been wrong before. So hard to predict where this is all going. But i do know one thing.....my time in this gig is winding down. Wish i would of saved all that frikin cash over the years. Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2016)

757growin said:


> Thanks big guy I wasn't sure.


Ill still visit the diego zoo if i can 
They are great pics mate


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2016)

757growin said:


> Thanks big guy I wasn't sure.


And i still cant stop looking at your avatar..what a were those dogs specialized in that were being carried on the backs of the army guys ?


----------



## fumble (Mar 30, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I don't know how many of you guys have Vice channel, it's fairly new, but there's a series called 'Weediquette' and I'm watching an episode right now about the Emerald Triangle and future laws. Kick ass show that replays at 11:00 pm west coast time. You can google it and watch episode online too.


yeah, I've seen a couple episodes. Great show.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> reppin The Vault seeds. Check out https://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=offers
> 
> Killer seeds and killer deals. My order arrived to me in Canada safe and sound.
> @Jack Vault
> ...


That hoodie looks killer..i wouldnt be sble to wear that in my town id be raided sooner or later


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2016)

fumble said:


> yeah, I've seen a couple episodes. Great show.


Morning from me fumble hope your doing well


----------



## fumble (Mar 30, 2016)

hello Ruby  I am, thank you...just taking a little break from the kitchen. I have to go roll and cut 200 sugar cookies lol. Hope your day is awesome


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2016)

fumble said:


> hello Ruby  I am, thank you...just taking a little break from the kitchen. I have to go roll and cut 200 sugar cookies lol. Hope your day is awesome


I wouldnt be able to leave your kitchen ..id be to body stoned lol


----------



## 757growin (Mar 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ill still visit the diego zoo if i can
> They are great pics mate


That's the safari park. Its in the foothills, contryside. The zoo is in the city. So is seaworld. You have to 2019 to see the last shamus show.


ruby fruit said:


> And i still cant stop looking at your avatar..what a were those dogs specialized in that were being carried on the backs of the army guys ?


Killing is there specialization I would guess. Have a bud from norway. Was an artic ranger (special forces). He had a dog like that. But now he flies the citizens of Norway on commercial planes.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2016)

757growin said:


> That's the safari park. Its in the foothills, contryside. The zoo is in the city. So is seaworld. You have to 2019 to see the last shamus show.
> 
> Killing is there specialization I would guess. Have a bud from norway. Was an artic ranger (special forces). He had a dog like that. But now he flies the citizens of Norway on commercial planes.


Yes you would think with the muzzle off they would have been trained to go for the throat


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 31, 2016)

Wet dreams X bl

Cheesequake X bl

Barneys farm blue cheese


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Wet dreams X bl
> View attachment 3646533
> Cheesequake X bl
> View attachment 3646534
> ...


they look fantastic this early on..your on the way to a great season brutha


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Mar 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> they look fantastic this early on..your on the way to a great season brutha


Can you use roots exceelurator and grow big at same time


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Can you use roots exceelurator and grow big at same time


@Mushroomhead


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2016)

Why not?

High CBD clone from @Dr.D81 - Frank's Gift:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## 757growin (Mar 31, 2016)

papapayne said:


>


That's a dope ass pic! Hope it's a great season for ya.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 31, 2016)

757growin said:


> That's a dope ass pic! Hope it's a great season for ya.


Thanks man! I only noticed after I posted, the goats over on the tree playing lol. 

just my little piece of paradise


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 31, 2016)

Awesome man. Things a looking great around Payne farms 


papapayne said:


> Thanks man! I only noticed after I posted, the goats over on the tree playing lol.
> 
> just my little piece of paradise


----------



## papapayne (Mar 31, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Awesome man. Things a looking great around Payne farms


thanks man


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2016)

Garden of delights lit up in the night yo


----------



## adgas (Apr 1, 2016)

Delicious seeds sugar candy comming down tomorrow after a long ass outdoor season with more ups and downs ive ever had to deal with, dont think ill get the yeild i was expecting but i think ill atleast pull 10+oz (hopefully) she smells out of this world.

More photos in my thread.


----------



## 757growin (Apr 1, 2016)

https://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/grd/5518334601.html
For you goat lovers.. Has to be a prank or should be at least! Lols


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 1, 2016)

Hahaha you goat to be kidding me.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 1, 2016)

757growin said:


> https://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/grd/5518334601.html
> For you goat lovers.. Has to be a prank or should be at least! Lols


Its gone already lol


----------



## Humanrob (Apr 1, 2016)

It's 70º and beautiful outside!!! It's feeling summery out there. I dropped two 15 gallon pots into the ground today, and mixed up my soil blend in them. I put some clover seed in the pots, hopefully they'll get to the point where they are fixing nitrogen before June 1st, because that's when the girls go in. I'm growing in pots to keep them small, and I'm putting the pots in the ground to keep the roots cool. I've got two sip pots I'm working on, only 7 gallons each, and they'll be dropped into holes also. That's about half my outdoor, the rest I'm still working on. 

 

Gotta go out and do the summer's first BBQ now! Wooo Hoooo!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 1, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> It's 70º and beautiful outside!!! It's feeling summery out there. I dropped two 15 gallon pots into the ground today, and mixed up my soil blend in them. I put some clover seed in the pots, hopefully they'll get to the point where they are fixing nitrogen before June 1st, because that's when the girls go in. I'm growing in pots to keep them small, and I'm putting the pots in the ground to keep the roots cool. I've got two sip pots I'm working on, only 7 gallons each, and they'll be dropped into holes also. That's about half my outdoor, the rest I'm still working on.
> 
> View attachment 3647382
> 
> Gotta go out and do the summer's first BBQ now! Wooo Hoooo!


I get those same feelings when the weathers great and its bbq family music and beers time !


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I get those same feelings when the weathers great and its bbq family music and beers time !


fantastic thing is in aust now summer has just about ended we will get 1-2 months of great just warmish sunny days till winter hits..i love this time of year.also gives plants the feeling they can take their time finishing and not be rushed


----------



## Mohican (Apr 1, 2016)

Fall is nice when the weather starts to cool!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 1, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Fall is nice when the weather starts to cool!


fall to you guys autumn to us I think


----------



## Mohican (Apr 1, 2016)

We call it Autumn too. Autumnal equinox.


----------



## BcDigger (Apr 1, 2016)

adgas said:


> Delicious seeds sugar candy comming down tomorrow after a long ass outdoor season with more ups and downs ive ever had to deal with, dont think ill get the yeild i was expecting but i think ill atleast pull 10+oz (hopefully) she smells out of this world.
> 
> More photos in my thread.


----------



## 757growin (Apr 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Its gone already lol


It said free goat contest. Call number say nothing but make your best goat noise. Then hang up. Person said they would call back the winner! Lmao


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 1, 2016)

poor bugga


757growin said:


> It said free goat contest. Call number say nothing but make your best goat noise. Then hang up. Person said they would call back the winner! Lmao


getting the phone calls lol..musta got caught banging a blow up goat for his bucks show


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Apr 1, 2016)

Some of my babies that I got going for my outdoor


----------



## papapayne (Apr 1, 2016)

757growin said:


> It said free goat contest. Call number say nothing but make your best goat noise. Then hang up. Person said they would call back the winner! Lmao


I should do that and give em a buddies number lmao.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 1, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Some of my babies that I got going for my outdoor


off to the races!


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 3, 2016)

Just topped all my plants. Here is a blue cheese. This was roughly the size I had my plants last year mid May. Hoping for bigger better things this year..


----------



## 757growin (Apr 3, 2016)

Getting the full seasons some sun today. Can't wait to see them in oct!


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 3, 2016)

Looking good man.. what strains? Nvm zoomed in and I can read the labels.


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 3, 2016)

Well that was a kick in the nuts. 4/10 blue cheese have shown sex and are male. All three of my cheesequakes X bl are male. What in the actual..


----------



## 757growin (Apr 3, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Well that was a kick in the nuts. 4/10 blue cheese have shown sex and are male. All three of my cheesequakes X bl are male. What in the actual..
> 
> View attachment 3648929


They always show to the party 1st. Still hurts. Just think someone will probably get 3 of 3 females on their cheesequakes. Lols. Pop more take more clones!


----------



## 757growin (Apr 3, 2016)

757growin said:


> They always show to the party 1st. Still hurts.


I've been getting a lot of males the past few months. Sad at 1st but then it helps keep my plant count reasonable.


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 3, 2016)

757growin said:


> I've been getting a lot of males the past few months. Sad at 1st but then it helps keep my plant count reasonable.


This is true, I had more plants than I needed. I always like to have more though, mother nature can be a nasty bitch. I've had hail mess up quite a few plants. And we get nasty wind here, seems no matter how much I tie them up they still get broken branches. 

Time to look through the bean stash and get planting!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 3, 2016)

I had twenty or so seedlings pop up. I culled them all except the three in the tub and the three in the ground.



I love the winter crop!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 3, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Well that was a kick in the nuts. 4/10 blue cheese have shown sex and are male. All three of my cheesequakes X bl are male. What in the actual..
> 
> View attachment 3648929


I've heard that germinating temperature affects gender in seeds kind of like how reptile eggs do the same thing. I think it's under 72°f to encourage females, 72°f and above for encouraging males. It might be that 78°f is the tipping point, I can't recall.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 3, 2016)

I see more males in the winter.


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 3, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> I've heard that germinating temperature affects gender in seeds kind of like how reptile eggs do the same thing. I think it's under 72°f to encourage females, 72°f and above for encouraging males. It might be that 78°f is the tipping point, I can't recall.


Interesting.. I've been germing in my veg room that is a stable 80f.. maybe not such a good idea..


----------



## Mohican (Apr 3, 2016)

I germed with a heat mat on medium and a 100 watt cree bulb. It was toasty. The sativa seeds need it to pop!

The Maui Wowie liked it 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 3, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Interesting.. I've been germing in my veg room that is a stable 80f.. maybe not such a good idea..


It may just be myth, but I germinated between 68 and 71°f last season and had more females than males across the board. Could have been coincidence though.


----------



## fumble (Apr 3, 2016)

it's a good theory worth exploring though


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Apr 3, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> It may just be myth, but I germinated between 68 and 71°f last season and had more females than males across the board. Could have been coincidence though.


Sub Cool, over at TGA, says that 80F is the point where you start to get more males. Whatever it is, I need to sprout some of my Sidetracked: seeds in an old car with the windows rolled up or something. It can go two or three seasons between males.


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 3, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Sub Cool, over at TGA, says that 80F is the point where you start to get more males. Whatever it is, I need to sprout some of my Sidetracked: seeds in an old car with the windows rolled up or something. It can go two or three seasons between males.


Sadly Subcool knows about as much about horticulture as I do, not fucking much. Lol


----------



## 757growin (Apr 3, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Sadly Subcool knows about as much about horticulture as I do, not fucking much. Lol


I still run him though. Man is a pollen chucker master. His beans have made me some serious bank with the end product.


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 3, 2016)

757growin said:


> I still run him though. Man is a pollen chucker master. His beans have made me some serious bank with the end product.


He has definitely forged some masterpieces no doubt


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 3, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> He has definitely forged some masterpieces no doubt


But I've probably lost half of what I've made with his banana fiasco of 2014 lol


----------



## papapayne (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## papapayne (Apr 3, 2016)

Took the tiller out, and got some passes done for the veggie garden. big greenhouse is ready for plastic, and little greenhouse is rocking out perfectly!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 3, 2016)

Bubblegum best smell ever


----------



## papapayne (Apr 3, 2016)

whose the breeder on your bubblegum?


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 3, 2016)

papapayne said:


> whose the breeder on your bubblegum?


TH seeds mate...shes impressive might even get another go next season if she finishes up with gd weight.Its only in a 15 gallon...


----------



## adgas (Apr 4, 2016)

Sugar candy almost dry enough to start curing. 





How she looked the other day.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 4, 2016)

adgas said:


> Sugar candy almost dry enough to start curing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that looks bomb man...gd trim job to


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 4, 2016)

adgas said:


> Sugar candy almost dry enough to start curing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really cool looking musky kind of red colour aint they..gd work man but i bet your wife will be glad when she can claim her clothes line back


----------



## papapayne (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 4, 2016)

Garden of delights in the nights wont give you frights cos its alright


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 4, 2016)

@angryblackman..your a 15 gallon specialist the bubblegum is in a 15


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @angryblackman..your a 15 gallon specialist the bubblegum is in a 15


15 gallons of Fury! LOL I love my 15 gallon containers. Although I did lose all of my fabric pots when I moved. I no longer have any outdoor containers.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 4, 2016)

angryblackman said:


> 15 gallons of Fury! LOL I love my 15 gallon containers. Although I did lose all of my fabric pots when I moved. I no longer have any outdoor containers.


I never thought i could break 10 oz in a 15 but it looks like it might happen


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I never thought i could break 10 oz in a 15 but it looks like it might happen


Oh you can for sure man. Looking forward to seeing your finish!


----------



## BLVDog (Apr 4, 2016)

Just put holy grail seed in the dirt about to go pick up sum 65 gallon grow bags.


----------



## fumble (Apr 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I never thought i could break 10 oz in a 15 but it looks like it might happen


I know you can...i got over a lb with my purple kush my first grow.


----------



## doubletake (Apr 5, 2016)

Some of the autos loving some sun the other day. They all got a lot bigger then I expected like 4-5 footers now. Doing pretty good for a shady back yard.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 5, 2016)

Hell yeah DT those autos are booming


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 5, 2016)

doubletake said:


> Some of the autos loving some sun the other day. They all got a lot bigger then I expected like 4-5 footers now. Doing pretty good for a shady back yard.
> 
> View attachment 3650151 View attachment 3650152 View attachment 3650153 View attachment 3650154 View attachment 3650155 View attachment 3650156 View attachment 3650157


Nice man!! Few months ago I grew a free Auto Seeds Auto Chemdog which was pretty impressive for what I saw from autos few years ago here. It ended about 3.5' but it was a solid bud from top to bottom and it actually was a decent smoke. You are always killing the autos!


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 5, 2016)

@doubletake wow man just wow. Are those northerns?


----------



## doubletake (Apr 5, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> @doubletake wow man just wow. Are those northerns?


Thanks dude ya 
Auto northern lights from Royal queen


----------



## Smasher420 (Apr 5, 2016)

doubletake said:


> Some of the autos loving some sun the other day. They all got a lot bigger then I expected like 4-5 footers now. Doing pretty good for a shady back yard.
> 
> View attachment 3650151 View attachment 3650152 View attachment 3650153 View attachment 3650154 View attachment 3650155 View attachment 3650156 View attachment 3650157


Not a yellow leaf in there! Happy plants for sure!


----------



## jaybllr333 (Apr 5, 2016)

I see one of those plants in the 4th pic throwing some nice colors out! How long til its time for the chop chop? I grew out my first auto this year Critical+. Supposed to be ~68 days, she's at 72 now and I think we're still a week or 2 away. Smells like skittles and is fattening up more than I expected it to, so I'm hoping for a nice smoke.


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 5, 2016)

doubletake said:


> Some of the autos loving some sun the other day. They all got a lot bigger then I expected like 4-5 footers now. Doing pretty good for a shady back yard.
> 
> View attachment 3650151 View attachment 3650152 View attachment 3650153 View attachment 3650154 View attachment 3650155 View attachment 3650156 View attachment 3650157


Nice doubletake,those are some big autos for sure


----------



## fumble (Apr 5, 2016)

doubletake said:


> Some of the autos loving some sun the other day. They all got a lot bigger then I expected like 4-5 footers now. Doing pretty good for a shady back yard.
> 
> View attachment 3650151 View attachment 3650152 View attachment 3650153 View attachment 3650154 View attachment 3650155 View attachment 3650156 View attachment 3650157


Very nice DT. do you do your own seeds for the autos? Or just order them?


----------



## 757growin (Apr 5, 2016)

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/gas-leak-may-cause-blackouts-california-officials-040015793.html?nhp=1

This blows... better prepare now. Generators, candles solar batteries and whatever you can think of. I'm getting a second generator just for my well.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Apr 5, 2016)

So high right now


----------



## papapayne (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## fumble (Apr 6, 2016)

That's a hella cute pic Papa


----------



## papapayne (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks! yea the goats are very curious, and the little one just had to meet the bunnies


fumble said:


> That's a hella cute pic Papa


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Apr 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I never thought i could break 10 oz in a 15 but it looks like it might happen


I was wonder I made 100 gallon of water with some great white shark in it for my plants today when I was start to water I notice I was not ready jump the gun making to water can I leave it in the tub for 2 days thin use it if I turn on the pump for couple hours a day


----------



## supchaka (Apr 6, 2016)

Most nutes are meant to be used once mixed but if u keep it agitated I don't see why it would hurt to sit a couple days. 


rsbigdaddy said:


> I was wonder I made 100 gallon of water with some great white shark in it for my plants today when I was start to water I notice I was not ready jump the gun making to water can I leave it in the tub for 2 days thin use it if I turn on the pump for couple hours a day


----------



## doubletake (Apr 6, 2016)

fumble said:


> Very nice DT. do you do your own seeds for the autos? Or just order them?


Just order them for me, I tried crossing and had some kinda funny results so I'll just leave it to the breeders, thank you though!


----------



## BcDigger (Apr 6, 2016)

doubletake said:


> Just order them for me, I tried crossing and had some kinda funny results so I'll just leave it to the breeders, thank you though!


I crossed some autos with short season photos last year, I'm really curious on how they'll turn out.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 6, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> I was wonder I made 100 gallon of water with some great white shark in it for my plants today when I was start to water I notice I was not ready jump the gun making to water can I leave it in the tub for 2 days thin use it if I turn on the pump for couple hours a day


If it is aerated it should be ok if its not to warm temps


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 6, 2016)

Ghost train haze nearly done


----------



## BcDigger (Apr 6, 2016)

Ya I used to mix too much sometimes when I ran a indoor perpetual and if I had extra I just threw an air stone in the barrel and put the lid on to keep it dark. I never noticed any ill effects but I was also very new to growing


----------



## beachball (Apr 6, 2016)

Well done sir. Mighty pretty right there, Ghost Train Haze looking fine as could be.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 6, 2016)

beachball said:


> Well done sir. Mighty pretty right there, Ghost Train Haze looking fine as could be.


I gifted this plant to a mate who lost the only plant he had early on...hes grown on my advice only i advised on soil prep that was really it the soil is that gd he has not needed to use and neuts liquid or powder form at all.
Ive advised him to pull in four days we have sunny days then for the next 2 weeks its cloudy and rain so four days it is.
Looks an easy lb plus plant


----------



## BLVDog (Apr 6, 2016)

I just picked up sum mason jars, and a cool trim bin with screen,panda film for my indoor room,and a block of promix got my work for next few days


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 7, 2016)

We lost a great guy yesterday on his birthday. Merle Haggard. Ill be going to his boxcar home toady to pay respects. Whats your favorite Merle song??


----------



## beachball (Apr 7, 2016)

Merle had a certain way about him that I admired even though I have had waist length hair and wore what he considered unmanly foot ware, sandals (okie from Muskogee). Merle was part of the crowd that the movers and shakers of the Grand Ol' Opry at the time, would butt heads with somewhat like Johnny Cash and Willie. That made him a bit of a rebel amongst his peers. I liked that about him. There was always his familiar twang, you knew instantly it was Merle singing. Here is a tune I searched out.


----------



## beachball (Apr 7, 2016)

Makes ya wonder what crops his momma was praying for to fail, don't it?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2016)

Silver Wings


----------



## doubletake (Apr 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3651431 Ghost train haze nearly done


Daaaammmnn! That looks bomb good job dude!


----------



## doubletake (Apr 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3651431 Ghost train haze nearly done


How many weeks is that in she goes like 9-11 right?


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 7, 2016)

beachball said:


> Merle had a certain way about him that I admired even though I have had waist length hair and wore what he considered unmanly foot ware, sandals (okie from Muskogee). Merle was part of the crowd that the movers and shakers of the Grand Ol' Opry at the time, would butt heads with somewhat like Johnny Cash and Willie. That made him a bit of a rebel amongst his peers. I liked that about him. There was always his familiar twang, you knew instantly it was Merle singing. Here is a tune I searched out.


That's my favorite song too, but when I went heard the news yesterday and started listening, this is the version I went for. There's just something about the twang when he picks that Telecaster that's unique and a prelude to that Bakersfield Sound vs the traditional Nashville version. I have watched this one many times. It's from a 1966 episode of Buck Owens' show and the lady singing backup was Merle's wife, Bonnie Owens, ex-wife of Buck.


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 7, 2016)

Loved his Marty Robbins impersonation. Two country/western icons gone in this video.


----------



## beachball (Apr 7, 2016)

Bakersfield has produced some great performers for those who appreciate the genre. And some damn fine herb, too.


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 7, 2016)

I think ill just stay here and drink.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2016)

Seems appropriate:






Heaven has an amazing band now!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 7, 2016)

doubletake said:


> How many weeks is that in she goes like 9-11 right?


Shes at 10 weeks in 2 days time


----------



## timbo_slice (Apr 7, 2016)

Thought I would share a newer pic of my liberty haze grown outdoor


----------



## beachball (Apr 7, 2016)

Y


Mohican said:


> Seems appropriate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, and I know a few folks who are sitting in the front row appreciating each note, smiling. Thanks for posting Silver Wings. It is one of those songs I like hearing when thinking thoughts like Ol Natch


----------



## Mr420man (Apr 7, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 3576825 my gsc mom
> My first grow was awesome
> Come on may come on may


23 days 8hours 27 mins til may 1st super excited


----------



## papapayne (Apr 7, 2016)

grand master kush - bred by @treemansbuds

got my 2 selected for the full season in 200 gallons, and got them up-potted into 10s. loving the look of the 2 I picked - very robust, and have that "look" that I associate with genetics meant to be outdoors.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Apr 7, 2016)

Will it hurt if I put my plants on 24 hours a day for a week during this bad weather only have one 1000 watt lite in a 20 x 10 greenhouse thin put theme back on a 18 on 6 off with hurt thene


papapayne said:


> grand master kush - bred by @treemansbuds
> 
> got my 2 selected for the full season in 200 gallons, and got them up-potted into 10s. loving the look of the 2 I picked - very robust, and have that "look" that I associate with genetics meant to be outdoors.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 7, 2016)

What light schedule are you guys using now to keep your full season plants in veg? For those that have them outdoors already I mean. I have mine running 8pm to midnught.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 7, 2016)

papapayne said:


> What light schedule are you guys using now to keep your full season plants in veg? For those that have them outdoors already I mean. I have mine running 8pm to midnught.


3-4 hours in the middle of the night is perfect.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 7, 2016)

Yea, I planning on giving them 1 hour less next month, and then no lights first night on the waxing moon - may 23 I believe


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Apr 7, 2016)

papapayne said:


> What light schedule are you guys using now to keep your full season plants in veg? For those that have them outdoors already I mean. I have mine running 8pm to midnught.


I hade mind set to come on at 4 in morring off at 7 back on at 6 off at 830 shoud I just turn on at 8 of at 12


----------



## papapayne (Apr 7, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> I hade mind set to come on at 4 in morring off at 7 back on at 6 off at 830 shoud I just turn on at 8 of at 12


thats up to you, either way will do it. Where I live, I prefer to just interrupt the night cycle, not the night and morning.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Apr 7, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Yea, I planning on giving them 1 hour less next month, and then no lights first night on the waxing moon - may 23 I believe


Have you hade hade problem with theme flower on you when turn the light off for good on that sched


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 7, 2016)

either way will work as long as you break up the light schedules they are getting


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 8, 2016)

My sluts like the night
Bubblegum is looking gd minimal bud to leaf ratio will make for easy trimming 
And last pic SR71 all spreadeagled so the sun can hit it more cos shes a late finisher..looks ugly but effective bondage work


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2016)

North Jungle:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 8, 2016)

Beautiful garden Mo. I'd love to sit back and spark one up in your garden right now.


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 8, 2016)

I was just thinking I have to see that garden in person one day, maybe gank an orange or three and smoke a real landrace sativa.


----------



## jaybllr333 (Apr 8, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Beautiful garden Mo. I'd love to sit back and spark one up in your garden right now.


Ditto mo. What all you got growing in that jungle?


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 8, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> ...and smoke a real landrace sativa.


A big, fat doober too son, like the old days, to the head.


----------



## jaybllr333 (Apr 8, 2016)

Where do you get your landrace beans? I was looking at world of seeds and seeds of africa for the full season run next year.


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 8, 2016)

Mo probably doesn't have many beans around lol.


----------



## jaybllr333 (Apr 8, 2016)

lol...worth a shot. Speaking of beans.....I got a boy in the back of the garden that I'm growing out, was hoping to save some pollen off of him because he and his sister are both crazy tall and are gonna put out nice colas. I've never chucked pollen b4, so any of you guys got any advice or a good thread I should read on it?


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 8, 2016)

I was just trying to be funny. He's the Juan Valdez of canna beans.


----------



## jaybllr333 (Apr 8, 2016)

He came from some beans I got off a buddy back in ohio. He called them "best of". Kick your ass smoke.



Smidge34 said:


> I was just trying to be funny. He's the Juan Valdez of canna beans.



That's high praise. I like the idea of breeding from the beginning. Keep up the good work Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2016)

Those are some beautiful plants! 


I like to let them mate naturally. You can top the male and grow out a small clone inside to collect pollen. Otherwise, the morning when it is dry and still is the best time to collect pollen. I use a Dixie paper plate.

I was lucky enough to score some landrace Malawi and Mulanje when Holy Smoke had them. Ace is a good source now. I grew out an Ace Purple Haze clone gifted to me by @Javadog at the SomeGuy BBQ.

Here is a Mulanje crossed with several things:




Here is a Purple Haze cross:




Here are some Mulanje Jilly Bean crosses:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jaybllr333 (Apr 8, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Those are some beautiful plants!
> 
> 
> I like to let them mate naturally. You can top the male and grow out a small clone inside to collect pollen. Otherwise, the morning when it is dry and still is the best time to collect pollen. I use a Dixie paper plate.
> ...


Thanks mo! That's what i needed to know. I want to seed a branch on each of these lemon hazes. 2 very different phenos, i wanna make an "ohio" plant of the seeds I brought with me. 


 
It'll be awhile before I get my garden to your level....but with the help I get from you guys, my whole garden is green, happy and healthy and I cant wait to start eating and smoking my plants!!!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Apr 8, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> lol...worth a shot. Speaking of beans.....I got a boy in the back of the garden that I'm growing out, was hoping to save some pollen off of him because he and his sister are both crazy tall and are gonna put out nice colas. I've never chucked pollen b4, so any of you guys got any advice or a good thread I should read on it?


I use one of those long paper bags {like French bread comes in} to collect and dust the pollen. On a calm day when the pollen sacks are starting to open, slip the bag over a limb, then give it a little shake. Do the same with the limb on the girl you are wanting to breed. Make sure the wind is not blowing, or you will have seeds where you don't want them.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 8, 2016)

Might be a gd time to show jay333 your old trash can grow 
Still one of my favourite pics on riu


----------



## jaybllr333 (Apr 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Might be a gd time to show jay333 your old trash can grow
> Still one of my favourite pics on riu


My interest is piqued....yes please!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 8, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> My interest is piqued....yes please!


@Mohican


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2016)

As you wish!

















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jaybllr333 (Apr 8, 2016)

Mohican said:


> As you wish!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Work of art mo


----------



## fumble (Apr 8, 2016)

all good, but that pic with the rainbow is fcking awesome!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 8, 2016)

Mohican said:


> As you wish!
> 
> 
> the bottom halo rainbow pic along with treemans SR71 pic with the bear wrestler in it,jjs home greenhouse ladder pic,tws buckets under greenhouse roof pic,757s awesome 10 pounder last year pic,garden bosses hedgetop along the fence pic all rank up in my top pics for riu since ive been a member...oh and maybe throw in crazy jbirds pics of meth legs alongside his girls as well
> ...


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 8, 2016)

fumble said:


> all good, but that pic with the rainbow is fcking awesome!


that's the one im talking bout miss fumble...its a calendar pic that one


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Apr 8, 2016)

fumble said:


> all good, but that pic with the rainbow is fcking awesome!


If I was the kind of fellow who still had Deadhead posters on his wall, that picture would go up there right beside them.


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Apr 8, 2016)

@Mohican


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 8, 2016)

Hell I would blow it up and put a nice frame around it. Put it right in the front room


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 8, 2016)

Damn it that's big medicine and you know that's an organic grow with zero chemicals added!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 8, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> If I was the kind of fellow who still had Deadhead posters on his wall, that picture would go up there right beside them.


Im gonna make a collage of some of the best weed pictures i think to put up in my games/bar room
I think mos with the rainbow should be in the centre with others half the size all placed around it


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hell I would blow it up and put a nice frame around it. Put it right in the front room


Im in a mood today rubys drinking trying to stay positive...got metallica blasting right now ..nothing else matters !!!! 
Pity i cant have a group of you stoners with me to soak up the aussie sunshine and drink ice cold beers.....


----------



## 420mon (Apr 9, 2016)

Hey peeps how's it going, Mon started having trouble roughly a week or two into flower. Mon never ph his water or nutes, never had the need. However mon couldn't figure out wrf was going on, so mon bought a ph pen.

Holy batman, ph out of the hose 7.9 mixed with nutes 7.4, possibly lock out of p and k and other micro nutes?

Coco likes ph of 5.8 not 7.4 so here is what mon thinks going on.

During veg high ph was ok because ladies still can get N and not much need for 
P-K

Once flowering high ph was not ok, ladies need more P and K and it was locked out.

Does everyone agree with mon?

Anyways , now mon is ph the water to 5.8 ladies seem to be doing better but the damage was done. Pics from this morning, roughly week 4


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 9, 2016)

You are prolly correct on what was happening....Hopefully you got a handle on em now


----------



## pmt62382 (Apr 9, 2016)

Last Seasons Grow 
 
Organic Mix and tap water, only had one plant last year this season I hope to have six Peace and Good Luck to Everyone


----------



## ky man (Apr 10, 2016)

420mon said:


> Hey peeps how's it going, Mon started having trouble roughly a week or two into flower. Mon never ph his water or nutes, never had the need. However mon couldn't figure out wrf was going on, so mon bought a ph pen.
> 
> Holy batman, ph out of the hose 7.9 mixed with nutes 7.4, possibly lock out of p and k and other micro nutes?
> 
> ...


YES I will take a BIG sack full of that to teast for you no problem,,,lol ky.....ps..I bet that will be great weed when it is dun I can smell it all the way to ky,,,lol Hope every one of you have a great year..


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 10, 2016)

Question : if i wanted to turn a plant say 90° around in a 15 gallon fabric pot thats just sitting in a hole a quarter way up the pot,if there is any roots coming out (i cant tell) will it screw the plant if there is some roots and they break off ? Its about week 4-5 flower


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Question : if i wanted to turn a plant say 90° around in a 15 gallon fabric pot thats just sitting in a hole a quarter way up the pot,if there is any roots coming out (i cant tell) will it screw the plant if there is some roots and they break off ? Its about week 4-5 flower


Just my opinion by I think if you can still move that pot it will be fine. The main of the root mass is alive in the pot. If its a bitch to move then I would leave it because that means its set roots down pretty deep already


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just my opinion by I think if you can still move that pot it will be fine. The main of the root mass is alive in the pot. If its a bitch to move then I would leave it because that means its set roots down pretty deep already


Point taken brother if anything i think it would only be the centre area underneath but ill think bout the pros and cons..i can train it a lot better if i can 1 third turn the pot one way


----------



## YoopGrower16 (Apr 10, 2016)

Well here we are 3 weeks into veg and just repotted from starter pots today. Waiting for the end of may so my babies can get into the sun.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 10, 2016)

http://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/apr/10/howard-marks-dies-aged-70

Howard mark AKA mr. nice passed away today


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 10, 2016)

papapayne said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/apr/10/howard-marks-dies-aged-70
> 
> Howard mark AKA mr. nice passed away today


I just saw that too not long after I posted that this morning


----------



## papapayne (Apr 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I just saw that too not long after I posted that this morning


Yea, the irony of us talking about him earlier wasn't lost on me either  what a lose to cannabis culture


----------



## 420mon (Apr 11, 2016)

Doh, so Mon was right, after testing the coco today mon learns that low on N abundance of P and K.

Let's say for example that mons recipe in veg is close to 16-16-16 during veg and beginning of flower All N is used up but over time P and K built up due to months of build up.

You still have 5-6 weeks left to flower, low on N and abundance of P-K

A: flush the P-K out , it's coco!! And replace NPK
B: dude just add a little bit of nitrogen and don't use any P-K
C:__________________________________________

Mon doesn't want to flush of he doesn't have too but worried abundance of P-K can lockout N and other micro nutrients?



Thoughts?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 11, 2016)

420mon said:


> Doh, so Mon was right, after testing the coco today mon learns that low on N abundance of P and K.
> 
> Let's say for example that mons recipe in veg is close to 16-16-16 during veg and beginning of flower All N is used up but over time P and K built up due to months of build up.
> 
> ...


B is what I would do. I dont ever worry about adding extra P/K though I know those micros are there in my "no till"


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2016)

Glad I got these from him when I did.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 11, 2016)

Yea I placed an order for critical skunk last night. While they still are aeound!


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 11, 2016)

Have you grown or smoked critical skunk before papa? I'm thinking about ordering some ortega seeds.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 11, 2016)

Nope, I havent. Just wanted to buy a pack in his honor while there's some still around and critical skunk seemed a good choice.


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 11, 2016)

So I've been wanting some Mr. Nice Devil, Nordle and Ash for some time now for a future rks breeding/pheno search that may or me not ever take place. Reckon a fella should go ahead and drop the hammer like today? Think I will.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 11, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> So I've been wanting some Mr. Nice Devil, Nordle and Ash for some time now for a future rks breeding/pheno search that may or me not ever take place. Reckon a fella should go ahead and drop the hammer like today? Think I will.


no time like now


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 11, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Have you grown or smoked critical skunk before papa? I'm thinking about ordering some ortega seeds.


I like that mr nice shit lol


----------



## ky man (Apr 11, 2016)

The owner and breeder of those seeds are still alive.You should be abeal to get seeds as always from MR, NICE company..We will all miss HOWARD M.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> no time like now


How bad does bluedream smell when it flower outside


----------



## Valley.greensman818 (Apr 11, 2016)

Got some skywalker for this year's season. Couple og kush, one cream auto flower (just for fun) and a couple bag seeds.

Already got them going


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 11, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> How bad does bluedream smell when it flower outside


It wasnt overpowering in my garden upstairs....


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> It wasnt overpowering in my garden upstairs....


Do you think 20 of theme would stink up my back yard if I force flower theme start in July


----------



## TWS (Apr 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> It wasnt overpowering in my garden upstairs....


 Or atleast what you thought Was Blue dream . 
Your it .


----------



## TWS (Apr 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> It wasnt overpowering in my garden upstairs....


 Or atleast what you thought Was Blue dream . 
Your it .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> Or atleast what you thought Was Blue dream .
> Your it .


its what I was sent from Attitude as Humboldt Blue Dream anyhow. Could have been Blue Fuckstikk for all I know


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> Or atleast what you thought Was Blue dream .
> Your it .


Hope alls well in farming land @TWS


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> Or atleast what you thought Was Blue dream .
> Your it .


BAM wheres the name tag is back


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 11, 2016)

Just some frost.....


----------



## papapayne (Apr 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I like that mr nice shit lol


What have you.grown or smoked by them-him? I was thinking of picking up a second pack lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 11, 2016)

Nevilles Haze, Mango Haze, Super Silver Haze, Black Widow

Thats the order I would go with  though I'm all about doing it blind. Have only heard really good things about his hazes. @Mohican what you think?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 11, 2016)

Add this 1 too if ya cant go the full 16 week nevilles haze....https://mrnice.nl/dhtml/strains.php?id=57


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2016)

I have not tried them yet.


----------



## SoOLED (Apr 12, 2016)

this years new moms G4 X4 and blue dream x2


moms in holding tent.



my 8+ year old grape ape moms, there is four of them ill take forty cuts from them. they will look like a wet cats when I'm done.


I keep up to 14 moms(5-7 strains)


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 12, 2016)

papapayne said:


> What have you.grown or smoked by them-him? I was thinking of picking up a second pack lol.


lol nah nothing mate I just looked thru the herbies list of mr nice seeds and the first one that comes up is mr nice shit lol..had a gd giggle at that one I think it was primarily an all skunk old school genetic strain


----------



## 420mon (Apr 12, 2016)

Doh, rain and cold gave mon a little bud rot on the dos si dos and mon found a new bug on one of the gg4.

While mon was working in the garden he found what looked to be spit on a bud, thinking it could be a mold or fungus mon chopped it off and threw it away. Few days later it happens again on another branch, turns out it's a spittle bug that's related to the leaf hopper.

Always learning something, always seeing something new.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 12, 2016)

420mon said:


> Doh, rain and cold gave mon a little bud rot on the dos si dos and mon found a new bug on one of the gg4.
> 
> While mon was working in the garden he found what looked to be spit on a bud, thinking it could be a mold or fungus mon chopped it off and threw it away. Few days later it happens again on another branch, turns out it's a spittle bug that's related to the leaf hopper.
> 
> Always learning something, always seeing something new.


Should seen me today when i seen a moth tried to grab it and it flew under the plant somewhere...lol fuck me had to have looked funny i tell ya


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 12, 2016)

Ha I tripped out too the first time I saw a spittle bug egg nest. I was like who the f is just spitting in my rosemary plant.


----------



## BLVDog (Apr 12, 2016)

. Got three tarps full of soil ,everything vegging indoors ,waiting on cutts to root ,waiting on my seeds to get here .So far I will be running,rare dankness Lee Roy ,Longs Peak blue,Marion berry from TGA, and I got sum white widow cuts I have had this strain for years and kinda sick of it and not as dank as sum of the other shit iv ben growing latley, this will probly be the last of it. The Lee Roy was the best plant last year in my patch . 

good luck this year to everyone


----------



## SoOLED (Apr 13, 2016)

last years outdoor, throw and forget



all my outdoor grows are donated to san diego homeless vets: about 1-2lbs a year.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Apr 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> It wasnt overpowering in my garden upstairs....


I have 10by 20 greenhouse if I veg bluedream start know veg intell June 1 put theme in 15 gallon smart pots how meny you think I can get in there strart cover in June to flower early


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2016)

The clones I put out in May last year started to flower and then revegged in June/July and resulted in poor yield. This year I am waiting for July 4th. Clones will flower at the drop of a hat!

The Mulanje didn't go out until August!











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (Apr 13, 2016)

Hey mo,

I am planning on running my ace sativas from seed indoor to trigger and start flower and then move them outside to finish the last half of flower outdoors., and am kinda going over dates in my mind and on the calender. I was kinda shooting to have them harvested by October 1st, which most I imagine will need at least 12-14 weeks to flower. How far into flower would you be shooting for them to be to go outside and not reveg? I was thinking flipping July 1st, and outside mid august. Putting them 6 weeks into flower. With still another 2 months of outdoor flower time to go. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2016)

I did a light dep mailined sativa and got her to finish in october. Short veg then 11/13 light dep. 

August 8



October 28









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Apr 13, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I did a light dep mailined sativa and got her to finish in october. Short veg then 11/13 light dep.
> 
> August 8
> 
> ...


What kind yield you get off it


----------



## Whodatt (Apr 13, 2016)

Ultra bubble


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 13, 2016)

Well guys i took some time off RIU and got some work done. Going to try to stop in and check up but damn it is busy work supporting a family. Been working on the glass and putting most of my pics up on IG under docs.dank.seeds with it as fast as it is to post. Riu has been glichy as hell on this phone. Well how about some update pics
Clones for the bbqcherry pie
 
slymer


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2016)

8 big colas.
Filled a half gallon Ball jar.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 13, 2016)

Will be start tarping the next cycle second week of May and should make three outdoors crops in the valley what's up. I will get a new ghouse tread going for the outdoor. Been stoping in my Docs lab thread in the breeding section as much as possible and have to get the seed company page updated

almost finished the woodshop

Made this cabcap the other night for a member @Durzil and was stoked how it came out


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 13, 2016)

Was checking out your work on ig Doc very nice. Never seen carb caps like yours.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3655277 View attachment 3655280 View attachment 3655281 Just some frost.....


Looking good there ruby,getting closer


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Should seen me today when i seen a moth tried to grab it and it flew under the plant somewhere...lol fuck me had to have looked funny i tell ya


Haha i almost fell off the ladder last year going for a cabbage bettle


----------



## TWS (Apr 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> BAM wheres the name tag is back


I'm off restriction ! 
See ya all in the Trump thread . Lol


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Apr 14, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Was checking out your work on ig Doc very nice. Never seen carb caps like yours.


When so you guys top your plants


----------



## supchaka (Apr 14, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> When so you guys top your plants


I top mine about 1.5 weeks after rooting, usually just once.


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'm off restriction !
> See ya all in the Trump thread . Lol


Nice to see you back tws


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 14, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> When so you guys top your plants


Never.
TMB-


----------



## 757growin (Apr 14, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> When so you guys top your plants


Once a week on my full seasons maybe twice on the faster growing ones.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Apr 14, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Never.
> TMB-


Just let theme grow natural


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 14, 2016)

Sometimes I top mine down to the 2nd true node for 4 mains and let them do their thing and sometimes I just let them go natural.

And for the 1st top I wait until they are at 5-6 nodes....Also have mainlined, but as I dont have a long veg topping works well for me


----------



## TWS (Apr 14, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Nice to see you back tws


Thanks man. Have some candy train sprouted for full season too.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 15, 2016)

Bubblegum TH seeds


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 15, 2016)

Introducing @treemansbuds SR71


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 15, 2016)

Some spring crops.


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3657565 View attachment 3657566 View attachment 3657567 Introducing @treemansbuds SR71


See looks sticky, and still has a month to go!!!
TMB--


----------



## pmt62382 (Apr 15, 2016)

2016 Grow  
Peace


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 15, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> See looks sticky, and still has a month to go!!!
> TMB--


Compared to the other 2 at the same time the sr is way more stickier....its growing well shes gonna fill out good


----------



## jtp92 (Apr 15, 2016)

I know I'm late guys new season and new strains ( bodhi angelica and snow temple the 3 in the little green pots r the snow temple happy growing everyone


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 15, 2016)

pmt62382 said:


> 2016 Grow View attachment 3657799 View attachment 3657802
> Peace


Strong strains man ive always wanted to try a holy grail gd luck


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 15, 2016)

The hgk is pretty tasty. Very unique flavor. Grows a bit long but puts on some good size nugs up the stems. Got a cut of it from @Javadog a while back


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3657565 View attachment 3657566 View attachment 3657567 Introducing @treemansbuds SR71


Ruby,that sr71 looks like it will definitely make up for you pulling the other one early due to bugs.


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Compared to the other 2 at the same time the sr is way more stickier....its growing well shes gonna fill out good


Like I said Ruby, She's the best I've got in my vault!
She'll kick you straight between the eyes, and your going to love her for it!
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 15, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Like I said Ruby, She's the best I've got in my vault!
> She'll kick you straight between the eyes, and your going to love her for it!
> TMB-
> 
> View attachment 3657958


awesome man...shes got as long as she wants as well like the bubblegum had ill prob start chopping some of the bubblegum today and she looks real good.Will feed the sr a feed af maxsea bloom today got great sunny days for the next 3 days then slight minimal showers and back to sunny days but cooler for the week after.I actually don't think the sr is gonna run into any rain related issues right up till its ready mid to late may  its exciting ive never run anything past last day of april ever.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 15, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Ruby,that sr71 looks like it will definitely make up for you pulling the other one early due to bugs.


yep your right...the bubblegum is a killer looking plant starting to chop the ready buds today may leave some others on there for a few more days but it looks and smells so good.
The sr has really stacked the frost on early ..way early I can see why shes a gd strain as tmb says it is.
hope alls well marco and your parents are going well


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 15, 2016)

Strains from Getaway 
 

One of the Candy train seedlings
 

Got two females out of a ten pack of Barney's farm blue cheese regs.. one has a spicy slightly cheesy smell.. the other has a blueberry armpit cheese funk. I kept a very fruity cheesy smelling male that I will pollinate my favorite female with.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Apr 16, 2016)

Tis the season!! Happy Growing!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 16, 2016)

Baby pictures!






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (Apr 17, 2016)

Big kid pictures. Lol


----------



## TWS (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## mushroom head (Apr 17, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3659147 View attachment 3659154 View attachment 3659155 View attachment 3659157


Oh shit man!! Very nice.. what strain makes the purple buds?


----------



## 757growin (Apr 17, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3659147 View attachment 3659154 View attachment 3659155 View attachment 3659157


The apprentice becomes the journeyman. Well done by both of you!


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 17, 2016)

TWDank lol. Sweet man! Every time I let grass grow up close around my bottoms like that I get mold or pm or something. Wish I was a journeyman lol. 



mushroom head said:


> Oh shit man!! Very nice.. what strain makes the purple buds?


Ditto mane. That's letting a fucking plant mature and go dank af. I was gonna pull one pheno of my Candytrain this Wednesday at day 70, but after seeing these pics, I may let that bitch go 91 lmao.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 17, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3659147 View attachment 3659154 View attachment 3659155 View attachment 3659157


Nice @TWS .


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 17, 2016)

@TWS thought you cut all yours already.they look real nice


----------



## TWS (Apr 17, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Oh shit man!! Very nice.. what strain makes the purple buds?


That one is probably huckleberry or maybe the Devils harvest shoreline.


----------



## TWS (Apr 17, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> TWDank lol. Sweet man! Every time I let grass grow up close around my bottoms like that I get mold or pm or something. Wish I was a journeyman lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto mane. That's letting a fucking plant mature and go dank af. I was gonna pull one pheno of my Candytrain this Wednesday at day 70, but after seeing these pics, I may let that bitch go 91 lmao.


Lol. My journeyman doesn't pay much attention to detail. Lol


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 17, 2016)

TWS said:


> That one is probably huckleberry or maybe the Devils harvest shoreline.


No labels? Hahahah


----------



## 757growin (Apr 17, 2016)

TWS said:


> Lol. My journeyman doesn't pay much attention to detail. Lol


He's the apprentice! You're the journeyman. If not you to will have to swap gardens for the year.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 17, 2016)

TWS said:


> Lol. My journeyman doesn't pay much attention to detail. Lol


Well I see @mushroom head beat me to it, where the labels compadre? How you know wtf you got ?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2016)

Any of those the LA Con? Looks familiar.


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 17, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> No labels? Hahahah





Vnsmkr said:


> Well I see @mushroom head beat me to it, where the labels compadre? How you know wtf you got ?


Hahahahaha no rest for the fucking weary around here mane. Welcome back TWDank! Bet you're on parole though huh lmfao?


----------



## TWS (Apr 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well I see @mushroom head beat me to it, where the labels compadre? How you know wtf you got ?


They Are There Sir .


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 17, 2016)

TWS said:


> They Are There Sir .


Where where where oh where are your labels where where oh where


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Apr 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3659519
> Where where where oh where are your labels where where oh where



You have gotten better @ruby fruit , looks like some good smoke!


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 17, 2016)

I screw up labels every year,before ya know it I am wtf is this one,guess I will see in the fall.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2016)

There are a couple missing from these:


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 17, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> You have gotten better @ruby fruit , looks like some good smoke!


Thanks buzz ! I have improved ten fold since ive been on riu talking to you guys for sure...i think im leaving my plants longer than before as well and can see the benefits even my curing is gd now so riu has been a blessing...i have an sr71 4 weeks from finish but im aiming for at least 50% amber for knock your socks of smoke 
Pulled most of the bubblegum with all cloudy trichs but having said that ive left some nice colas on the plant to see if i can get a lil amber starting before i pull those ones


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3659519
> Where where where oh where are your labels where where oh where


Getting there ruby,seeing good amount of cloudy ones


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 17, 2016)

Super lemon haze 
 
Blue Stomper 
 
Gg#4 x bl


----------



## TWS (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## mushroom head (Apr 17, 2016)

Black leaves.. wow.


----------



## shynee mac (Apr 17, 2016)

they do look black too...NICE!


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Apr 18, 2016)

No labels just for @TWS .


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 18, 2016)

When u gonna chop them @TWS ? Fuckers look ready, don't look like they've had a pistil left in a couple weeks lol.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Apr 18, 2016)

@ruby fruit


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 18, 2016)

Autos for this outdoor season


----------



## TWS (Apr 18, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> When u gonna chop them @TWS ? Fuckers look ready, don't look like they've had a pistil left in a couple weeks lol.


I put them out about mid feb, they took about two weeks to go into flower so I figure the end of this month. That huckleberry will look like that at week 6-7 and I think you could actually harvest it but if left to go It just gets fatter and turns purple.
Got fade ?


----------



## 757growin (Apr 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3659770 View attachment 3659771


Stop posting other people's pics! lets see yours!

Edit. What's the red leaf 1?!


----------



## TWS (Apr 18, 2016)

757growin said:


> Stop posting other people's pics! lets see yours!
> 
> Edit. What's the red leaf 1?!


Huckleberry


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 18, 2016)

757growin said:


> Stop posting other people's pics! lets see yours!
> 
> Edit. What's the red leaf 1?!


Ha I laughed out fucking loud at this


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 18, 2016)

@mushroom head have you ran mephesto genetics before?? I seen them on ig and nice looking plants.


----------



## ky man (Apr 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> Huckleberry


I almost bought seeds of huckleberry this year,next year I am going to try a few plants of it.How dos it do with mold in the fall befor harvest??I sean some youtube videows of huckleberry and I loved the looks of it.Do you know about what time it fishes in outdoor..thanks 4 reading my post if you can read my bad spelling....ky


----------



## ky man (Apr 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3659770 View attachment 3659771


TWS Don't worie I got lots of room to store that dryed bud for you after you cure it.LOL ..THAT DOS LOOK GOOD.wishing the best for every grower this year....ky


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 19, 2016)

cbtbudz said:


> @mushroom head have you ran mephesto genetics before?? I seen them on ig and nice looking plants.


No this will be first time. Very excited I have high hopes. I think they will out perform the other autos.. mephisto genetics seem on point. Will definitely be spraying one of each with colloidal silver and make fem beans.


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 19, 2016)

Stumbleberry, seawarp, poisonwarp, sea dragon, candy train, and cheesequake X bl. 

Blue cheese clones 
 
Skywalker og 
 
Wet dreams X bl


----------



## TWS (Apr 19, 2016)

ky man said:


> I almost bought seeds of huckleberry this year,next year I am going to try a few plants of it.How dos it do with mold in the fall befor harvest??I sean some youtube videows of huckleberry and I loved the looks of it.Do you know about what time it fishes in outdoor..thanks 4 reading my post if you can read my bad spelling....ky


The pheno I kept can be picked at week 7 but gets better at 9 . Outdoors,this one can get really fat dense flower so pick on time.


----------



## TWS (Apr 19, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Stumbleberry, seawarp, poisonwarp, sea dragon, candy train, and cheesequake X bl. View attachment 3661181
> 
> Blue cheese clones
> View attachment 3661190
> ...


Is that your skywalker cut or seed ?


----------



## TWS (Apr 19, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Super lemon haze
> View attachment 3659748
> Blue Stomper
> View attachment 3659750
> ...


Do you like the gg4 ?


----------



## 757growin (Apr 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> Do you like the gg4 ?


I may have some extra large full seasons of star killer and karma bitch you can have if you can get them. Both are skywalker crosses from rare dankness.


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> Do you like the gg4 ?


I have not tried it before man. This is my first time growing it, and it's crossed with blueberry snow lotus.. from Papa. It has nice growth structure.. and stinks like crazy.. diesel cocoa funk. I think it's going to be top shelf smoke. I'm going to let it go another week or so. It just entered 9 weeks flower. 

That's my skywalker cut.. I have another going that's from a seed I found in the skywalker I grew last year, I'm not sure what it got crossed with but it looks quite a bit different.


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 20, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Stumbleberry, seawarp, poisonwarp, sea dragon, candy train, and cheesequake X bl. View attachment 3661181
> 
> Blue cheese clones
> View attachment 3661190
> ...


As far as I know, I'm the only person who has actually grown out the Stumbleberry. Lots of pheno variation, but one constant: big, thick ass buds and large yield. All phenos had a unique, very weird chemical cleaner smell, like Pinesol.


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 20, 2016)

I like the sounds of that man! I've had bud that stinks like pinesol and I just love it.


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 20, 2016)

One pheno carried the Iranian background auto trait started to throw a lot of pistils under 18 hours of light and was basically in early flower before I ever flipped. She looked 2 weeks into flower 3 days later lol. I let her grow natural and that main cola looks like a 2 liter bottle lol. Very thin sativa leaves, lots of them, gonn be a bitch to trim. Pinesol chem smell.

Another one is a fat leaved monster cola plant, calyxes turning purple. Day 70 today. Gonna be easy trim. Pinesol Chem smell.

Another self topped and went spazz like I was supercropping her lol. Spindly as fuck, but lots of fat foxtailing calyxes shooting out. Pinesol chem smell.

Last one got chopped last week due to mites finally winning battle. They were on her from get go and served to love her, while all but saying fuck rest of my garden. She was only about 30% withered pistils and lots of clear heads. I'm letting her dry for hash and some heady rosin later hopefully. Pinesol chem smell lmao.

Phenos 1, 2 and 3:


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 20, 2016)

Awesome thanks for the info.. and wow 10 weeks flower hey? Hopefully they finish for me outdoors.

I'm really liking the last picture! That purple one looks dank as well.

Wait there is Iranian in the stumble berry? I must have the genetics mixed up I thought it was purple pine berry X sea level X seawarp.


----------



## vino4russ (Apr 20, 2016)

cbtbudz said:


> Ha I tripped out too the first time I saw a spittle bug egg nest. I was like who the f is just spitting in my rosemary plant.


I get spittle bugs on my rosemary plant all the time....at first I didn't know WTF it was.....lol...looks like somebody spit on my plant..I just spray it away now and they go away with no harm to other plants.....


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 20, 2016)

Two cups coconut oil infused with half oz of Bacardi extract.


----------



## vino4russ (Apr 20, 2016)

BLVDog said:


> View attachment 3655557 View attachment 3655558 View attachment 3655559 View attachment 3655560. Got three tarps full of soil ,everything vegging indoors ,waiting on cutts to root ,waiting on my seeds to get here .So far I will be running,rare dankness Lee Roy ,Longs Peak blue,Marion berry from TGA, and I got sum white widow cuts I have had this strain for years and kinda sick of it and not as dank as sum of the other shit iv ben growing latley, this will probly be the last of it. The Lee Roy was the best plant last year in my patch .
> 
> good luck this year to everyone


Great looking selection of refreshments there BLVDog.....I recently had a Stone Drink By 4/20/16 IPA.....had to use it for my picture.... 
As the bottle says...."Devastatingly Dank" I think there is a hidden message from a Stone beer label designer!!


----------



## vino4russ (Apr 20, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Stumbleberry, seawarp, poisonwarp, sea dragon, candy train, and cheesequake X bl. View attachment 3661181
> 
> Blue cheese clones
> View attachment 3661190
> ...


Great lookin stuff, but you got some mad peppers growing also...


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 20, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Awesome thanks for the info.. and wow 10 weeks flower hey? Hopefully they finish for me outdoors.
> 
> I'm really liking the last picture! That purple one looks dank as well.


Yeah, but look very closely at that last one lol. They're all dry though, with no pollen. Been pulling them daily on that one pheno, but I don't have the tightest flower room, as far as light leaks.


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 20, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Awesome thanks for the info.. and wow 10 weeks flower hey? Hopefully they finish for me outdoors.
> 
> I'm really liking the last picture! That purple one looks dank as well.
> 
> Wait there is Iranian in the stumble berry? I must have the genetics mixed up I thought it was purple pine berry X sea level X seawarp.


Oh and they're at 10 weeks today and still throwing new pistils. I'm thinking 12 weeks anyway.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy 420 everyone




If you go to ig and find us @docs.dank.seeds and get in the drawing for some beans i am giving away at 8 tonightLarry B


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 20, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Happy 420 everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm new to IG and don't really have any followers to tag lol. Cmon somebody follow me! I'm desparate.

@KYThunderFck


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 20, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> ...Wait there is Iranian in the stumble berry? I must have the genetics mixed up I thought it was purple pine berry X sea level X seawarp.


Missed that question somehow after dabbing all morning. It's "stumbleweed x (purple pineberry x sea level)" to quote the breeder.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 20, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I'm new to IG and don't really have any followers to tag lol. Cmon somebody follow me! I'm desparate.
> 
> @KYThunderFck


Done


----------



## calla_lily (Apr 20, 2016)

Yay!


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 20, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Missed that question somehow after dabbing all morning. It's "stumbleweed x (purple pineberry x sea level)" to quote the breeder.


Thank-you!


----------



## doubletake (Apr 20, 2016)

Auto hedge and trimming some mk. Also picked up a closed loop had some trim come out really blonde about to start the purge on it.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Apr 21, 2016)

Some of starts


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 21, 2016)

doubletake said:


> Auto hedge and trimming some mk. Also picked up a closed loop had some trim come out really blonde about to start the purge on it.
> View attachment 3662068 View attachment 3662069 View attachment 3662070 View attachment 3662073 View attachment 3662074 View attachment 3662075


Looking Great DT!
You making the BBQ?
TMB-


----------



## doubletake (Apr 21, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Looking Great DT!
> You making the BBQ?
> TMB-


Thanks man, and I didn't think I was going to be able to but things just opened up for me so might make my way up.


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 21, 2016)

Dude-
Get your ass up there, should be nice. Always a good time at the lake!
TMB-


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hell yea it is and @AlphaPhase needs to get his ass in with aeroknows and stop in too


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 22, 2016)

Ghost train haze i gifted a friend at about 6 weeks old.
650 grams dry
Karma came back in the form off a couple oz of the best nugs


----------



## papapayne (Apr 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ghost train haze i gifted a friend at about 6 weeks old.
> 650 grams dry
> Karma came back in the form off a couple oz of the best nugs
> View attachment 3662982


Yum! Hows.she smell?


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 22, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Yum! Hows.she smell?


Awesome..but ill have to get back to u on a smoke report and proper smell description 
To stoned


----------



## TWS (Apr 22, 2016)

Rain a coming


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Cyrus420 (Apr 22, 2016)

You guys are the dream. I too hope to join the leagues of outdoor growers with their monster plants one day.


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 22, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Great lookin stuff, but you got some mad peppers growing also...


Missed this comment some how. Appreciate it man! They don't call me the pepper mon for nothing around here! I think this calls for some pepper pics!


----------



## TWS (Apr 22, 2016)

The artist has passed . Rip.


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> The artist has passed . Rip.


I spent spring break 1983 on the lake with a big ass jam box and a cassette tape of 1999 blasting Little Red Corvette all week long lol.


----------



## TWS (Apr 22, 2016)

Tell me you didn't ? Lol


----------



## shynee mac (Apr 22, 2016)

Getting the greenhouse ready got my 100watt cfl  lamp on these from 7 to 10 every day


----------



## papapayne (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> Tell me you didn't ? Lol


I did and got busy to this tune a zillion times back in the day.


----------



## TWS (Apr 22, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I did and got busy to this tune a zillion times back in the day.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## BcDigger (Apr 22, 2016)

Update from my garden. I was busy on my week off. Most of my seedlings survived while I was away at work. Only lost 4. I started more seeds and hopefully they'll be doing well when I'm home next.
I got all my soil mixed and cooking, I'm taking a risk and changing up my recipe this year. I screened all the roots out of my old soil and amended with Gaia green powerbloom. I picked up a 10kg bag instead of little pails, and I'm not using any of the all purpose 4-4-4 this year. I have enough high N products to supplement what the powerbloom is missing. Also went to the city and picked up a couple bales of promixhp and a new fish soil from a local nursery. I blended everything together really well and filled the smartpots on the slope. And the extra soil is cooking in 18gal totes.


 
Hope everyone had a good 420. Enjoy the BBQ this weekend!
Can't get any more pics to upload right now


----------



## TWS (Apr 22, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Update from my garden. I was busy on my week off. Most of my seedlings survived while I was away at work. Only lost 4. I started more seeds and hopefully they'll be doing well when I'm home next.
> I got all my soil mixed and cooking, I'm taking a risk and changing up my recipe this year. I screened all the roots out of my old soil and amended with Gaia green powerbloom. I picked up a 10kg bag instead of little pails, and I'm not using any of the all purpose 4-4-4 this year. I have enough high N products to supplement what the powerbloom is missing. Also went to the city and picked up a couple bales of promixhp and a new fish soil from a local nursery. I blended everything together really well and filled the smartpots on the slope. And the extra soil is cooking in 18gal totes.
> View attachment 3662839
> View attachment 3662841
> ...


This is gonna be good . Be sure to tag them .


----------



## 1kemosabe (Apr 22, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Those are some beautiful plants!
> 
> 
> I like to let them mate naturally. You can top the male and grow out a small clone inside to collect pollen. Otherwise, the morning when it is dry and still is the best time to collect pollen. I use a Dixie paper plate.
> ...


----------



## BcDigger (Apr 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> This is gonna be good . Be sure to tag them .


Thanks man im excited, i love this time of year getting it all setup. They're all tagged, next time I'm home I'll turn them all to face the camera just for you and VN


----------



## cplantsalot (Apr 22, 2016)

Early tasting of the great white shark


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 23, 2016)

End of season pineapple chunk from barneys and orange og courtesy of @treemansbuds 
And best mates EM


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 23, 2016)

@fumble my sage, oregano, thyme, and garlic chives are taking off!! 

Seedlings really givin er
 

Running low on meds, had to pick up from the dispensary :/


----------



## Edd420 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hey guys new to riu was wondering if this is my plant rodelization going on rest is all female looking it's a auto plz any help its just the bottom on one stem only looks like pollen sack


----------



## jonb1724 (Apr 23, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Thanks mo! That's what i needed to know. I want to seed a branch on each of these lemon hazes. 2 very different phenos, i wanna make an "ohio" plant of the seeds I brought with me.
> View attachment 3652653
> 
> View attachment 3652660
> It'll be awhile before I get my garden to your level....but with the help I get from you guys, my whole garden is green, happy and healthy and I cant wait to start eating and smoking my plants!!!


A few beans or cut would be awesome. Put Ohio on the map!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Apr 23, 2016)

One of the untopped Slo2's.

 

A couple of the topped CP1's.

 

 

It looks like they are getting over the early flower problem.


----------



## TWS (Apr 24, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> One of the untopped Slo2's.
> 
> View attachment 3664317
> 
> ...


Your gonna need a bigger water bottle.


----------



## TWS (Apr 24, 2016)

Edd420 said:


> Hey guys new to riu was wondering if this is my plant rodelization going on rest is all female looking it's a auto plz any help its just the bottom on one stem only looks like pollen sack


Hi & welcome,
Inconclusive due to the thumb nail but it looks possible.


----------



## ISK (Apr 24, 2016)

My winter indoor sunshine gal seems to be doing okay..... considering the limited sunshine
(I place her in a dark room for 11 hours/day to keep it in the flower mode)

Also started my 2016 indoor sunshine grow....3 auto-fems from Crop King growing in hempy 2 litre pop bottles
Dwarf Low Flyer (left), Jack Herer (middle) and Candy Cane (right)


----------



## jaybllr333 (Apr 24, 2016)

jonb1724 said:


> A few beans or cut would be awesome. Put Ohio on the map!


You a buckeye too @jonb1724? I took clones of the lemon hazes, If I can find some nice phenos, I'll try and cross em back and stabilize them...buckeye beans!

If I end up with some nice plants.....ill definitely hook you up with some seeds!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 24, 2016)

Wonder woman is still getting around @Garden Boss 
And a nice selection of strains for the "beachhouse" storage never a risk of not having any there


----------



## Rhizosphere (Apr 24, 2016)

doing some pheno hunting for 2016 stared a grow journal heres the URL check it out!!
https://www.rollitup.org/t/central-valley-backyard-grow.906880/#post-12535588


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Apr 24, 2016)

Dark room for 11 hours?... To stay in flower?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wonder woman is still getting around @Garden Boss
> And a nice selection of strains for the "beachhouse" storage never a risk of not having any there
> View attachment 3665004 View attachment 3665005


I want to come hang out at your "beach house" !


----------



## BcDigger (Apr 24, 2016)

ISK said:


> My winter indoor sunshine gal seems to be doing okay..... considering the limited sunshine
> (I place her in a dark room for 11 hours/day to keep it in the flower mode)
> 
> Also started my 2016 indoor sunshine grow....3 auto-fems from Crop King growing in hempy 2 litre pop bottles
> ...


Looking good ISK, love your indoor sun grows.
Did you pick up any beans on the 420 sale? My aunt and uncle sent me these pics these the other day 
I told them I'd take some NL autos lol.

My revolver are doing great so far all 5 showing sex at 4 weeks none of my candy canes germinated though.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I want to come hang out at your "beach house" !


Ill keep it for another 12 mths if i end up losing my job 
I wanna keep it in the family its small but cool lol
Aleays good going down there last trip there i brought home my last jar from last season ww prob 8 months old but sweets as fuck after all the curing time


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 24, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Looking good ISK, love your indoor sun grows.
> Did you pick up any beans on the 420 sale? My aunt and uncle sent me these pics these the other day View attachment 3665210View attachment 3665211View attachment 3665213View attachment 3665214
> I told them I'd take some NL autos lol.
> 
> My revolver are doing great so far all 5 showing sex at 4 weeks none of my candy canes germinated though.


Cool pics brutha


----------



## BcDigger (Apr 24, 2016)

Ya I thought it was really cool too. Not a lot of places in this world where you'd see billboards like that!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 24, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Looking good ISK, love your indoor sun grows.
> Did you pick up any beans on the 420 sale? My aunt and uncle sent me these pics these the other day View attachment 3665210View attachment 3665211View attachment 3665213View attachment 3665214
> I told them I'd take some NL autos lol.
> 
> My revolver are doing great so far all 5 showing sex at 4 weeks none of my candy canes germinated though.


That in Vancouver BC? Looks nice


----------



## ISK (Apr 24, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Looking good ISK, love your indoor sun grows.
> Did you pick up any beans on the 420 sale? My aunt and uncle sent me these pics these the other day
> I told them I'd take some NL autos lol.
> 
> My revolver are doing great so far all 5 showing sex at 4 weeks none of my candy canes germinated though.


Those pic's are in my back yard...we are not impressed with the floating bill board company, but I did enjoy that one.

It was the best 420 event ever, Jody Emery did a great job making it happen, even with all the pressure from the Vancouver Park board trying to prevent it because the beaches are "smoke free". 

I did pick up a 5 pack of the Dwarf Low Flyers and complained about some of my past issues with their seeds....which fell on deaf ears


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Apr 24, 2016)

I don't have much to show yet for my 2016 outdoor run. So I figured I'd share a little project I've been working on.
 

More can be found here. https://www.rollitup.org/t/mainiaks-custom-hydro-build.907137/#post-12536290

I'll be starting my 2016 outdoor grow thread soon..


----------



## ISK (Apr 24, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Dark room for 11 hours?... To stay in flower?


yeah...the daylight is over 14 hours/day now and getting longer each day

I'm afraid it could go back into a veg mode if i didn't limit the daylight hours...I don't know if this is still necessary or not....opinions???


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Apr 24, 2016)

ISK said:


> yeah...the daylight is over 14 hours/day now and getting longer each day
> 
> I'm afraid it could go back into a veg mode if i didn't limit the daylight hours...I don't know if this is still necessary or not....opinions???


Over 12 hours dark is maybe better


----------



## ISK (Apr 25, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Over 12 hours dark is maybe better


it may be, but 11 hours of darkness is what mathes my schedule to the available sunshine hours


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Apr 25, 2016)

ISK said:


> it may be, but 11 hours of darkness is what mathes my schedule to the available sunshine hours


Ok, make sure to run autos


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 25, 2016)

Candy train on the left, seawarp on the right


----------



## ISK (Apr 25, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Ok, make sure to run autos


I typically do run auto's in my summer time sunshine grows.....this other plant is not an auto, nor had I planned to grow it under sunlight....it was an extra plant that got voted out of the grow room, so this is just an experiment to see if I can grow with sunshine in the winter, with no expectations


----------



## BcDigger (Apr 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That in Vancouver BC? Looks nice


Yes sir it's very nice there!


----------



## BcDigger (Apr 25, 2016)

ISK said:


> Those pic's are in my back yard...we are not impressed with the floating bill board company, but I did enjoy that one.
> 
> It was the best 420 event ever, Jody Emery did a great job making it happen, even with all the pressure from the Vancouver Park board trying to prevent it because the beaches are "smoke free".
> 
> I did pick up a 5 pack of the Dwarf Low Flyers and complained about some of my past issues with their seeds....which fell on deaf ears


That's too bad. They probably don't care as much at events like that. They were pretty good when I had emailed them about my issues last year even though none of the CC replacement beans germinated either.


----------



## vino4russ (Apr 25, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Missed this comment some how. Appreciate it man! They don't call me the pepper mon for nothing around here! I think this calls for some pepper pics!
> View attachment 3663152
> View attachment 3663153
> View attachment 3663155


Awesome dude....whats the secret?.....nutes?


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 26, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Candy train on the left, seawarp on the right View attachment 3665856View attachment 3665857


Ever tried aji lemon chillis ?
Great for lemon or mango based chilli sauces or jams


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ever tried aji lemon chillis ?
> Great for lemon or mango based chilli sauces or jams
> View attachment 3666300


Wow Ruby! Now we are talkin. I've never even heard of them.. ill have to order seed. 

I seen you posted some beautiful pineapple chunk bud you were gifted.. do you have any idea how long it flowered for? I'm interested in growing it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 26, 2016)

Ill find out for you when i catch up with him next few days for you mate...hasnt been cured properly yet but a really smooth first smoke i had of it so id say after 4 week cure shes gonna be a bomb morning smoke...it was from barneys seeds if i remember rightly.
Looks like ill be going around 12-14 weeks on the sr71it should be prime to go in 2 weeks time i would guess


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 26, 2016)

I was checking the pineapple chunk out on midweek song. I see it has a 55 day flowering time and September finish, which would be perfect for my area. 

That sr71 is a frost machine, it's going to be some gooey bud.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 26, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I was checking the pineapple chunk out on midweek song. I see it has a 55 day flowering time and September finish, which would be perfect for my area.
> 
> That sr71 is a frost machine, it's going to be some gooey bud.


Its my "stickiest" plant almost ever i would say going by outdoor growing


----------



## thumper60 (Apr 26, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I was checking the pineapple chunk out on midweek song. I see it has a 55 day flowering time and September finish, which would be perfect for my area.
> 
> That sr71 is a frost machine, it's going to be some gooey bud.


I ran barneys chunk this past winter in door,mine went 70 days from flip,so 55 sound about right


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2016)

420 Sativa tree:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 26, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Candy train on the left, seawarp on the right View attachment 3665856View attachment 3665857


Looks like that just got added to potential cross list


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 26, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Awesome dude....whats the secret?.....nutes?


No secret really! Good lighting.. good soil mix, always water them on time and feed with alfalfa tea once a week. I also topped them this year and what a difference.. the stems instantly fattened up and side branches shot out.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 26, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> No secret really! Good lighting.. good soil mix, always water them on time and feed with alfalfa tea once a week. I also topped them this year and what a difference.. the stems instantly fattened up and side branches shot out.


Yeah man some really love the topping, I have noticed the same thing though there are some that I have noticed which grow a perfect xmas tree and I like those


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 26, 2016)

I said fuck it and topped em all lol hope it wasn't a mistake.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 26, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I was checking the pineapple chunk out on midweek song. I see it has a 55 day flowering time and September finish, which would be perfect for my area.
> 
> That sr71 is a frost machine, it's going to be some gooey bud.


You should check out Dr Who/ Quantum Kush from HNW or some of TGA's stuff for shorter flowering times. I can attest to Chernobyl & Conspiracy Kush & those 2 from HNW. I am sure there are a few people on here who have grown them who would say same @Mohican @757growin. TGA has been some of the shortest flowering times I have seen without loss in quality imo.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 26, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I said fuck it and topped em all lol hope it wasn't a mistake.


you should be more than fine with that option


----------



## 757growin (Apr 26, 2016)

I was just reading an article about how the earth is greener now because of the higher co2 levels. Then it said this..

Second, studies have shown that plants acclimatize to rising CO2 concentration and the fertilization effect diminishes over time.” 

Any of you guys pumping co2 ever notice it losing its effects over time?


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You should check out Dr Who/ Quantum Kush from HNW or some of TGA's stuff for shorter flowering times. I can attest to Chernobyl & Conspiracy Kush & those 2 from HNW. I am sure there are a few people on here who have grown them who would say same @Mohican @757growin. TGA has been some of the shortest flowering times I have seen without loss in quality imo.


I need mold resistant as well. I will check out those strains, thanks man!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 26, 2016)

Howdy folks had a blast at the bbq like always and look forward to the fall. Going to try to go through the 4x4 before then and bring the camper too. will start pulling my tarps ' n about two weeks and this Rum Bayou is looking killer. Will be putting 16 more out afterthe light dep gets two weeks from done for my third crop.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 26, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I need mold resistant as well. I will check out those strains, thanks man!


The slymer i have started working with and the dr who i have a batch of males coming are pm champs. I am like you i am in the worst pm spot in the country


----------



## SoOLED (Apr 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wonder woman is still getting around @Garden Boss
> And a nice selection of strains for the "beachhouse" storage never a risk of not having any there
> View attachment 3665004 View attachment 3665005


 nice lids


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 26, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I need mold resistant as well. I will check out those strains, thanks man!


Those 4 are mold resistant. That is a pre-requ for me too


----------



## Edd420 (Apr 26, 2016)

If I am to use a 30g smart pot how much yield could I expect in a out door live in i.e. Or should I do 15 gal plan on doing like 3 30 or 6 15


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> The slymer i have started working with and the dr who i have a batch of males coming are pm champs. I am like you i am in the worst pm spot in the country


I'd love to try out slymer! Unfortunately very hard to get clones here.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 26, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I'd love to try out slymer! Unfortunately very hard to get clones here.


Get a bunch of Chernobyl and find her yourself


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 26, 2016)

mushroom head post: 12541816 said:


> I'd love to try out slymer! Unfortunately very hard to get clones here.


Well i am liking the bear creek kush for a male to breed the slymer. It has the same pm resistances, frost, lime funk, and a better yeild. Just started 20 more and should get a decent male selection.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 26, 2016)

Or if your lucky in the 1st pack....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 26, 2016)

> "Vnsmkr, post: 12541823, member: 198168"]Get a bunch of Chernobyl and find her yourself





Vnsmkr said:


> Or if your lucky in the 1st pack....


Yea that is a 1 in a 100 or more chance on the golden ticket pheno


----------



## Edd420 (Apr 26, 2016)

Any input would b gladly appreciated ty riu


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 26, 2016)

Your question is a little hard to know what you are asking but more soil the better off you will always come out.


Edd420 said:


> Any input would b gladly appreciated ty riu


----------



## Edd420 (Apr 26, 2016)

I got a plant is a beast she is at about 3 feet tall been vegging indoors


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea that is a 1 in a 100 or more chance on the golden ticket pheno


Didnt say it was easy, but it sure would be fun


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 27, 2016)

3 incredible bulk made it 5 peppermint kush made it all go out in a week
@Corso312


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 27, 2016)

Who's the breeder on the peppermint kush? ...weather looks cold n shitty for another week..


----------



## TWS (Apr 27, 2016)

Edd420 said:


> If I am to use a 30g smart pot how much yield could I expect in a out door live in i.e. Or should I do 15 gal plan on doing like 3 30 or 6 15


I'd say maybe about a pound .


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 27, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Who's the breeder on the peppermint kush? ...weather looks cold n shitty for another week..


barneys 
yea im gonna keep em in for another week


----------



## 757growin (Apr 27, 2016)

Got the 3 gals transplanted to their 1000 gal homes. Woohoo it's on like donkey kong!


----------



## 757growin (Apr 27, 2016)

Edd420 said:


> I got a plant is a beast she is at about 3 feet tall been vegging indoors


You need more soil then 15 gallons if this is a croptober plant..


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Apr 27, 2016)

Got bored decided to try out the trimbin screens, not bad considering the trim is old and mostly water leaf.


----------



## 757growin (Apr 27, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Got bored decided to try out the trimbin screens, not bad considering the trim is old and mostly water leaf.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3667316 View attachment 3667317 View attachment 3667318


Nice! Now got to get the hair iron out and press it!


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 27, 2016)

I was thinking the same thing 757.


----------



## vino4russ (Apr 27, 2016)

Hello all, Just got the seeds in the ground today, B E A Utiful day in So Cal.....From left to right...VIP Landysh, VIP Viagrra, F-Afghani, M-Afghani, 2-Bubble kush. I am trying to I.D. the two Afghani reg seeds by the same method I viewed on YouTube just for fun, it'll be interesting to see how it turns out. Using Dr Earth Pot of gold soil with a bit of perlite added, no nutes in the water. I'll post more pics as the grow.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 27, 2016)

I spent some quality one on one time with an indoor cherrypie yesterday, right at 8 weeks. I'm gonna dial this strain in and fuckin kill it with it. Gotta top way more next time. Like way more!
They got a lil to close to the DE's also


Thanks again @Garden Boss


----------



## vino4russ (Apr 27, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I spent some quality one on one time with an indoor cherrypie yesterday, right at 8 weeks. I'm gonna dial this strain in and fuckin kill it with it. Gotta top way more next time. Like way more!
> They got a lil to close to the DE's also
> View attachment 3667442
> View attachment 3667443
> Thanks again @Garden Boss


I was just up in Northern California Emerald Triangle and smoked some of that cherry pie over the weekend man that's some dank stuff


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 27, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I spent some quality one on one time with an indoor cherrypie yesterday, right at 8 weeks. I'm gonna dial this strain in and fuckin kill it with it. Gotta top way more next time. Like way more!
> They got a lil to close to the DE's also
> View attachment 3667442
> View attachment 3667443
> Thanks again @Garden Boss


Aero your dog is a beauty, and the plant too


----------



## 757growin (Apr 27, 2016)

Gonna turn this 30x15 chicken pen into a light dep. Tarp arrives on Monday. These ladies go inside. A bunch of clones from @TWS and some of my stuff and the famous cherry pie.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 27, 2016)

757growin said:


> Gonna turn this 30x15 chicken pen into a light dep. Tarp arrives on Monday. These ladies go inside. A bunch of clones from @TWS and some of my stuff and the famous cherry pie.
> View attachment 3667639 View attachment 3667640


fucks yeah, cant wait to see that blow up


----------



## 757growin (Apr 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> fucks yeah, cant wait to see that blow up


Thanks man me too. Gets about 9/10 hours of direct sunlight. trying to get in 4 outdoor pulls this year. TWS huckleberry is looking real special! Like double the frost of anything else already. Thinking about putting one in a 500 gallon.


----------



## Iwannagethigh780 (Apr 27, 2016)

Hey guys new to riu just jumped from another forum anyways I'd like to share some pics of my girls and mabe dudes too that I have so far it's a real shit mix in my tents atm I have plants from 2 months old to a few days old many strains white cookies/green crack/blueberry/zeus/kushberry/skunkberry and about 10 random bagseeds got from a friend I am popping about 50 more seeds in the next few days and waiting on 2 orders from seed banks in total of 100 seeds so I am hoping to get most of them outdoors I planted 4 kushberrys out today the night Temps get around 4 celcius so I dont want to plant out too many just yet. This is my first guerilla grow thanks for lookin! IL post a few pics of one of my patches

Edit: the four under the mh light will stay indoors for a guaranteed harvest


----------



## Iwannagethigh780 (Apr 27, 2016)

Alright guys here are some random shots of my first patch a nice creek runs through some decent soil very earthy smelling reminds me a grown them shrooms lol I will be using slow release 12-12-12 with some blood meal 12-0-0 some lime for ph I have not check the ph of the creek water looks shitty af but oh well she should do. The reason I am using native soil is its decent and I bummed my knee carrying 100 lbs of manure a month ago which put me outta work for a few days that's a no no. I still have a TON of holes to dig I have been slacking due to family and work but I'm determined to get it all done this month


----------



## Edd420 (Apr 27, 2016)

This the baby I plan putting out door


----------



## Iwannagethigh780 (Apr 27, 2016)

Edd420 said:


> This the baby I plan putting out door View attachment 3667678


How old is she?


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Apr 27, 2016)

Some of the baby


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 27, 2016)

SR71 @treemansbuds


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> SR71 @treemansbuds
> View attachment 3667769 View attachment 3667771 View attachment 3667772


Got damnit thats alot of suga


----------



## Edd420 (Apr 27, 2016)

She is like 6 months I was feeding just lightly n mainly just water wanted her ready for great crop but keep her small. got a few more I plan putting out in next couple of weeks


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 28, 2016)

757growin said:


> Thanks man me too. Gets about 9/10 hours of direct sunlight. trying to get in 4 outdoor pulls this year. TWS huckleberry is looking real special! Like double the frost of anything else already. Thinking about putting one in a 500 gallon.


Damn hoss! i just thought I was slick pulling three outdoor crops this year. 4 is going to be tight


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 28, 2016)

Took one clone for each seed plant getting ready to flip indoors and the clones for the light dep had already been done. Still need more but now time to clean and fill the bucket cloner up again


Worms are reproducing nicely


----------



## thumper60 (Apr 28, 2016)

Iwannagethigh780 said:


> Alright guys here are some random shots of my first patch a nice creek runs through some decent soil very earthy smelling reminds me a grown them shrooms lol I will be using slow release 12-12-12 with some blood meal 12-0-0 some lime for ph I have not check the ph of the creek water looks shitty af but oh well she should do. The reason I am using native soil is its decent and I bummed my knee carrying 100 lbs of manure a month ago which put me outta work for a few days that's a no no. I still have a TON of holes to dig I have been slacking due to family and work but I'm determined to get it all done this month


nice spot u got there,u very lucky that soil looks great,all I got to work with is rocks,roots.an swamps good luck


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 28, 2016)

Three getaway lemon skunks 
 

Two sea dragon seedlings and more beans I just put in water.


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm soaking 5 getaway lemon skunks as I type this.


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 28, 2016)

Will you be running them outdoors man?


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 28, 2016)

That's the plan, along with getaway special, sea warp, stumbleweed, sea dragon and other getaways.


----------



## 757growin (Apr 28, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Damn hoss! i just thought I was slick pulling three outdoor crops this year. 4 is going to be tight


It's the advantage of so cal. Pulled one already without tarping. Next when will be done in July, then Oct and I'm gonna try and squeeze the fourth pull in december! That's my plan/dream anyways


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 28, 2016)

Man how lucky to have that bomb ass weather. Guess the trade off is the drought.


----------



## 757growin (Apr 28, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Man how lucky to have that bomb ass weather. Guess the trade off is the drought.


They say our reservoirs are topped. But still in a drought for sure.


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 28, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> That's the plan, along with getaway special, sea warp, stumbleweed, sea dragon and other getaways.


Nice man! We are both running similar strains this year.


----------



## Iwannagethigh780 (Apr 28, 2016)

You guys should check out the app sun surveyor lite . It's free and pretty damn cool tells you how much light you get each day where the sun is ect


----------



## Iwannagethigh780 (Apr 28, 2016)

Throwing 175 seeds into water today I would do more but that's all the jiffys I picked up today (unknown strains)


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## CA MTN MAN (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Apr 28, 2016)

Edd420 said:


> If I am to use a 30g smart pot how much yield could I expect in a out door live in i.e. Or should I do 15 gal plan on doing like 3 30 or 6 15


bout a pound


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Apr 28, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> bout a pound


Yea I'm going fishing


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 28, 2016)

757growin said:


> Thanks man me too. Gets about 9/10 hours of direct sunlight. trying to get in 4 outdoor pulls this year. TWS huckleberry is looking real special! Like double the frost of anything else already. Thinking about putting one in a 500 gallon.


Huckleberry is like the queen of all frosty plants. Already legendary even before it's a legend.


----------



## 757growin (Apr 28, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Huckleberry is like the queen of all frosty plants. Already legendary even before it's a legend.


If I get it acclimated to the outside with no flowering issues it's going in the 500 then. Been outside a week now and no sign so far. Let's let the world know!


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 28, 2016)

757growin said:


> Gonna turn this 30x15 chicken pen into a light dep. Tarp arrives on Monday. These ladies go inside. A bunch of clones from @TWS and some of my stuff and the famous cherry pie.
> View attachment 3667639 View attachment 3667640


You got them back in the sun.


----------



## 757growin (Apr 28, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> You got them back in the sun.


Those are a different round. It's overcast today but sun may be back tomorrow. So I'll put those out then. They are rock hard and would probably mold up if wet. I think there is one that has about a week and the rest are 2/3 out I'm guessing


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Apr 28, 2016)

Here more pics of baby I'm getting ready for two dif spots outdoor


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 28, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Here more pics of baby I'm getting ready for two dif spots outdoor


Now that's a backyard!
TMB-


----------



## Mohican (Apr 28, 2016)

I bet it smells good out there in the morning!

Mine is getting very loud:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Immortalpeace (Apr 28, 2016)

2 grapefruits then 2 gorilla glue #4s
I'm running all season along with aurora indica, fruit punch, critical kush, and ak48. 

Also doing autos and light dep. Transplanted everything for my light dep today.


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 28, 2016)

First day in the sun.. under a cold frame of course..


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 28, 2016)

Iwannagethigh780 said:


> You guys should check out the app sun surveyor lite . It's free and pretty damn cool tells you how much light you get each day where the sun is ect


Yep started using that last year its gd


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 28, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Now that's a backyard!
> TMB-


Going by the pics i put up tmb u still think im on target for mid may finish ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Going by the pics i put up tmb u still think im on target for mid may finish ?


Trichs look clear and milky eh? Nice bro. Never grown it, but looks like could go at least another 2 weeks and Im just guessing .


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Trichs look clear and milky eh? Nice bro. Never grown it, but looks like could go at least another 2 weeks and Im just guessing .


yeah tmb mentioned it would be a may finish around 14th or so when I first started growing it..its not in full sun so buds wont be as dense as I would like but it smells awesome and is sticky as fuck so id like it to go as far as it needs for blow ya pants of smoke,im thinking mid may which is 2 n bit weeks maybe even 3rd week od may if weather is good we have above average warm days for this period so far


----------



## SoOLED (Apr 28, 2016)

everyone coming out swinging this spring.


----------



## Humanrob (Apr 28, 2016)

Got a question for y'all: What does a plant look like when it starts to flower and then goes back into veg? A while back I think I posted a pic here about a Sour Diesel that got bumped from my tent and went outside on February 6th. It was a mild winter, and she survived. She started to flower, but it seems to have slowed to a stop, and I'm wondering what it will look like if it goes back into veg. Will the flowers that have started remain, but the plant will start filling out again? The inter-nodal space is really tight, and she seems to have a bit of frost developing on her leaves. I'm just trying to imagine what she's going to look like as the weather gets warmer and she starts to get bigger?


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Apr 28, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> Got a question for y'all: What does a plant look like when it starts to flower and then goes back into veg? A while back I think I posted a pic here about a Sour Diesel that got bumped from my tent and went outside on February 6th. It was a mild winter, and she survived. She started to flower, but it seems to have slowed to a stop, and I'm wondering what it will look like if it goes back into veg. Will the flowers that have started remain, but the plant will start filling out again? The inter-nodal space is really tight, and she seems to have a bit of frost developing on her leaves. I'm just trying to imagine what she's going to look like as the weather gets warmer and she starts to get bigger?
> 
> View attachment 3668624 View attachment 3668625 View attachment 3668626


The top in the third pic looks like its starting to reveg, the bright green growth with no crystals. Always looks deformed until it clicks back into veg. GL


----------



## SoOLED (Apr 28, 2016)

just like that^

some people call it a water leaf, I just call it funky time!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 28, 2016)

Finished mixing soil for 2016  about to transplant to 5 gal pots in the greenhouse.


----------



## SoOLED (Apr 28, 2016)

ok, when you need a bobcat to start your grow, I think you guys need your own thread. the fucking CFOA (cannabis farmers of America) with sub sections like: booby traps, SHOTGUNS, rabbit stew recipes, and lastly how to bury your money and not forget where you put it.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 28, 2016)

Got a smidgen of sunshine today, which the plants loved!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2016)

If they are revegging you will get small rounded unserrated leaves and some spindly growth.

Papa those plants look very happy! Can you label the pic?


----------



## papapayne (Apr 29, 2016)

Mohican said:


> If they are revegging you will get small rounded unserrated leaves and some spindly growth.
> 
> Papa those plants look very happy! Can you label the pic?


Not a problem! And thanks! They sure enjoyed the brief sun. Back to rain tomorrow, and then clouds the day after, but then 4 days of sunshine forecasted! Plants Im sure will be very happy with a nice stretch of sunshine.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 29, 2016)

Well i guess I will drop some pics before i go to bed. Loving my macro got here wendsday
Larry B
Nibiru 
 
slymer


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 29, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Not a problem! And thanks! They sure enjoyed the brief sun. Back to rain tomorrow, and then clouds the day after, but then 4 days of sunshine forecasted! Plants Im sure will be very happy with a nice stretch of sunshine.


Those gmks look gd so far


----------



## Humanrob (Apr 29, 2016)

Mohican said:


> If they are revegging you will get small rounded unserrated leaves and some spindly growth.


Hey Mo, do you think its even worth doing? Will the quality of the bud be diminished?


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 29, 2016)

It will be full of small, spindly branches. You will have to trim the hell out of it to make it worthwhile. Personally, I probably will never reveg a plant with the purpose of flowering that same plant, as it's a pain in the ass. On the other hand, I'm currently trying to reveg two plants purely for the purpose of taking a couple of cuttings.


----------



## Humanrob (Apr 29, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> It will be full of small, spindly branches. You will have to trim the hell out of it to make it worthwhile. Personally, I probably will never reveg a plant with the purpose of flowering that same plant, as it's a pain in the ass. On the other hand, I'm currently trying to reveg two plants purely for the purpose of taking a couple of cuttings.


I appreciate the feedback. This was a fluke, not a plan. I had two too many plants and this one got bumped from the tent in the middle of winter. It was a mild winter, so I thought... why not, let's see what happens if I put it outside. I'd be totally willing to pull it, but my wife gets attached to things, and this and the very small Chemdawg that also went out (and is already in the ground) are like pets to her, she won't let me kill them. They are taking up part of our count, but its her med card, she's the boss. I'm just watching to see if they hermie, because then I can pull them!


----------



## 757growin (Apr 29, 2016)

Chicken coop has its cover on. Time to fill it up and turn it into a greenhouse. I have about 450 sqft to play with!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2016)

@Humanrob - If it isn't bothering anything than you can let it go. It will eventually right itself. It will just take a while. A new plant from seed will be quicker. It is always fun to try new things when the outcome doesn't really matter. It is an adventure!

@757growin - I love it! Re-purposing the coop! That soil should be pretty rich in there too!

@papapayne - they are all looking shexy but that GMK is a monster!!! Is that from treeman?

@Dr.D81 - bitchin pics! I want to get a new camera so badly. I would love to go large format!


----------



## 757growin (Apr 29, 2016)

Mohican said:


> @Humanrob - If it isn't bothering anything than you can let it go. It will eventually right itself. It will just take a while. A new plant from seed will be quicker. It is always fun to try new things when the outcome doesn't really matter. It is an adventure!
> 
> @757growin - I love it! Re-purposing the coop! That soil should be pretty rich in there too!
> 
> ...


Thanks mo. Wish I would of done it a year ago!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2016)

I was wondering why you hadn't done it sooner. It looked like the same yard as last season.

I am one to talk. It kills me when I look at the date on the picture of the day my screen room lumber arrived around May 2013:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well i guess I will drop some pics before i go to bed. Loving my macro got here wendsday
> Larry BView attachment 3668753
> Nibiru
> View attachment 3668754
> ...


Awesome doc


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Apr 29, 2016)

GG4 is loving this warmth today! I'm thinking 50 gal isn't gonna be enough


----------



## BcDigger (Apr 29, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> I appreciate the feedback. This was a fluke, not a plan. I had two too many plants and this one got bumped from the tent in the middle of winter. It was a mild winter, so I thought... why not, let's see what happens if I put it outside. I'd be totally willing to pull it, but my wife gets attached to things, and this and the very small Chemdawg that also went out (and is already in the ground) are like pets to her, she won't let me kill them. They are taking up part of our count, but its her med card, she's the boss. I'm just watching to see if they hermie, because then I can pull them!


Id let me go if they herm, Free fem chemdawg beans


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Apr 29, 2016)

I have a present for the babies tomorrow. Brewing tea for 2 days, cant wait to see the babies been over two weeks.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 30, 2016)

@Mohican yea its from @treemansbuds Awesome structure, and very nice stem rub.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 30, 2016)

Another shot of the grand master kush. Love her structure.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 30, 2016)

Our solar setup that runs the greenhouse. Works awesom,,, when it's nice and sunny it has power to run all the ridge fans to dump heat,,, and when it's not sunny no need to run fans  the fans setup is hooked to a thermostat .

This is a 1kw array. Off grid farming


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 30, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Our solar setup that runs the greenhouse. Works awesom,,, when it's nice and sunny it has power to run all the ridge fans to dump heat,,, and when it's not sunny no need to run fans  the fans setup is hooked to a thermostat .
> 
> This is a 1kw array. Off grid farming
> 
> View attachment 3670105


Cool shit whodatnation!


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 30, 2016)

Girls have been loving the sun shine during the day.. strains for the year.. poisonwarp, seawarp, stumbleberry, getaway skunk, sea dragon, cheesequake X bl, blue cheese, church head, RKS, candy train, island sweet skunk, skywalker og, and the autos which will be started soon. Opinions on transplanting autos?


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Apr 30, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I spent some quality one on one time with an indoor cherrypie yesterday, right at 8 weeks. I'm gonna dial this strain in and fuckin kill it with it. Gotta top way more next time. Like way more!
> They got a lil to close to the DE's also
> View attachment 3667442
> View attachment 3667443
> Thanks again @Garden Boss


I wanted to take a cut of your sherbet but I didnt bring anything to trade, wasnt to sure about the drive being my first time. Had fun yelling and drinking haha. Need to meet up swap some clones sometime keep the north and south fresh.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 30, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Girls have been loving the sun shine during the day.. strains for the year.. poisonwarp, seawarp, stumbleberry, getaway skunk, sea dragon, cheesequake X bl, blue cheese, church head, RKS, candy train, island sweet skunk, skywalker og, and the autos which will be started soon. Opinions on transplanting autos?
> 
> View attachment 3670218


I dont transplant autos, but I think others have @doubletake ? I believe in not disturbing them as they are on the clock....


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 30, 2016)

Was just curious because if I start them in their final pot I'd have to wait until June 1st. If I can start them in solo cups then transplant outdoors I could start them now.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 30, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Was just curious because if I start them in their final pot I'd have to wait until June 1st. If I can start them in solo cups then transplant outdoors I could start them now.


I transplanted a couple of them in earlier days and they were like 5 gram plants...Wasnt expecting much from them, but that was just a waste of fucking time


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 30, 2016)

No personal experience but everything you read says put seeds in final pot.

Btw, on the subject, I'm running a 4 month indoor next in my main flowering area and need a quick finisher in my 1200 watt tent in the middle of the long runners to help pay light bill lol. I wish I knew a good, potent, big producing auto I could SOG in that tent.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 30, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> No personal experience but everything you read says put seeds in final pot.
> 
> Btw, on the subject, I'm running a 4 month indoor next in my main flowering area and need a quick finisher in my 1200 watt tent in the middle of the long runners to help pay light bill lol. I wish I knew a good, potent, big producing auto I could SOG in that tent.


I dont know what it would do with topping it, but Auto Chemdog from Auto Seeds was nice tasting and had a pretty decent stone.
http://www.autoseeds.com/auto-chemdog.html


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 30, 2016)

No topping, just something I could shove in a 3 gallon pot and stuff as many as possible in an 8x4 tent.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 30, 2016)

How about this one Smidge? http://www.autoseeds.com/auto-pounder-with-cheese.html


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 30, 2016)

That looks like a mfer man!


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 30, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> No topping, just something I could shove in a 3 gallon pot and stuff as many as possible in an 8x4 tent.


Check out Mephisto genetics man.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 30, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Girls have been loving the sun shine during the day.. strains for the year.. poisonwarp, seawarp, stumbleberry, getaway skunk, sea dragon, cheesequake X bl, blue cheese, church head, RKS, candy train, island sweet skunk, skywalker og, and the autos which will be started soon. Opinions on transplanting autos?
> 
> View attachment 3670218


I cant give u an answer ive done two autos for a total of 19 grams and thats being generous lol


----------



## eddy600 (May 1, 2016)

six plants started from seed in homemade ghreenhouse


----------



## mushroom head (May 1, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> six plants started from seed in homemade ghreenhouse


Neat looking ghouse man!!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 1, 2016)

That woodwork is too nice to grow plants in. I would love to sit there on a rainy day with a cup of good coffee and a bowl.


----------



## fumble (May 1, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> I wanted to take a cut of your sherbet but I didnt bring anything to trade, wasnt to sure about the drive being my first time. Had fun yelling and drinking haha. Need to meet up swap some clones sometime keep the north and south fresh.


maybe next time I will get to visit with you...it went by too damn quick


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 1, 2016)

fumble said:


> maybe next time I will get to visit with you...it went by too damn quick


Yes it did, took me awhile to get warmed up also.


----------



## fumble (May 1, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> six plants started from seed in homemade ghreenhouse


effing nice little greenhouse you've built there


----------



## Iwannagethigh780 (May 1, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Our solar setup that runs the greenhouse. Works awesom,,, when it's nice and sunny it has power to run all the ridge fans to dump heat,,, and when it's not sunny no need to run fans  the fans setup is hooked to a thermostat .
> 
> This is a 1kw array. Off grid farming
> 
> View attachment 3670105


Awsome! How much did the solar panel setup costs you if ya don't mind me asking I'm in canada so I could only use em a few months a year


----------



## treemansbuds (May 1, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Yes it did, took me awhile to get warmed up also.


About a 12 pack?
TMB-


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 1, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> About a 12 pack?
> TMB-


HAHAHAHA Yessir!


----------



## BcDigger (May 1, 2016)

A


mushroom head said:


> Was just curious because if I start them in their final pot I'd have to wait until June 1st. If I can start them in solo cups then transplant outdoors I could start them now.


All the autos I transplanted and trained last year yielded more than the ones left natural and planted directly in their forever home. I'll be transplanting all of my revolver when I get home in 5 days


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (May 1, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> A
> 
> All the autos I transplanted and trained last year yielded more than the ones left natural and planted directly in their forever home. I'll be transplanting all of my revolver when I get home in 5 days


I had a 2 fast 2 vast freebie and i started the seed in water on April 16th and after 2 days put it in a clear solo cup. Then this past Friday I started to see some roots and moved it into a 10 gallon smart pot. It's doing great 2 days later.


----------



## mushroom head (May 1, 2016)

Running out of room so built another cold frame up on the deck today


----------



## Jozikins (May 1, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> No personal experience but everything you read says put seeds in final pot.
> 
> Btw, on the subject, I'm running a 4 month indoor next in my main flowering area and need a quick finisher in my 1200 watt tent in the middle of the long runners to help pay light bill lol. I wish I knew a good, potent, big producing auto I could SOG in that tent.


Fuck autos, just flip a bunch of stretchy clones. I used to flip 16 to 24 clones at a time under a 600w, with the right strain (cherry pie, blue dream, train wreck) I'd pull 1.25+ pounds on one lamp. Turn around was quick and quality is good. Definitely wouldn't recommend hand watering for this idea.


----------



## whodatnation (May 1, 2016)

Iwannagethigh780 said:


> Awsome! How much did the solar panel setup costs you if ya don't mind me asking I'm in canada so I could only use em a few months a year


Not sure on this setup, but these ones are good too-
http://m.sunshineworks.com/?url=http://sunshineworks.com/solar-fans-for-greenhouses.htm&utm_referrer=#2803


----------



## whodatnation (May 1, 2016)

Been doing some transplanting from 1s to 5s-


----------



## getawaymountain (May 2, 2016)

the greenhouse is coming along good still got a month to go before they go into the swamp going to need a U-Haul this season


----------



## 757growin (May 2, 2016)

Making sure these girls stay vegging. Got a lot of pot to fill before I'll cut the lights.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 2, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Been doing some transplanting from 1s to 5s-
> 
> View attachment 3671233 View attachment 3671234


Beautiful Whodat


----------



## thewanderer718 (May 2, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> Been doing some transplanting from 1s to 5s-
> 
> View attachment 3671233 View attachment 3671234


AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thewanderer718 (May 2, 2016)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3671350
> Making sure these girls stay vegging. Got a lot of pot to fill before I'll cut the lights.


That is just great work !!!!!!! WOW


----------



## 420mon (May 2, 2016)

Dos si dos, she smells very sweet n skunky, choped a smaller one a week or two ago and the bag has a very sweet smell. Great for personal, not enough yield.


----------



## vino4russ (May 2, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Hello all, Just got the seeds in the ground today, B E A Utiful day in So Cal.....From left to right...VIP Landysh, VIP Viagrra, F-Afghani, M-Afghani, 2-Bubble kush. I am trying to I.D. the two Afghani reg seeds by the same method I viewed on YouTube just for fun, it'll be interesting to see how it turns out. Using Dr Earth Pot of gold soil with a bit of perlite added, no nutes in the water. I'll post more pics as the grow.View attachment 3667421 View attachment 3667421


Update.....Of course, the first seed to pop up...VIP Viagrra..lol...nothing else has seen light yet...hope I dont have crap seeds, 1 out of 6 so far.


----------



## 420mon (May 2, 2016)

GG#4 getting Her fade on, straight water n molasses.


----------



## vino4russ (May 2, 2016)

420mon said:


> Dos si dos, she smells very sweet n skunky, choped a smaller one a week or two ago and the bag has a very sweet smell. Great for personal, not enough yield.
> 
> View attachment 3671436 View attachment 3671437 View attachment 3671438 View attachment 3671439


That is gorgeous looking stuff ....wow...love the color.


----------



## vino4russ (May 2, 2016)

420mon said:


> Dos si dos, she smells very sweet n skunky, choped a smaller one a week or two ago and the bag has a very sweet smell. Great for personal, not enough yield.
> 
> View attachment 3671436 View attachment 3671437 View attachment 3671438 View attachment 3671439


Whats the strain?


----------



## 420mon (May 2, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Whats the strain?


Do-Si-Dos is a cross of Girl Scout Cookies and Face Off OG.


----------



## vino4russ (May 2, 2016)

420mon said:


> Do-Si-Dos is a cross of Girl Scout Cookies and Face Off OG.


ok, thanks, I'll look for seeds on some sites.


----------



## mushroom head (May 2, 2016)

Someone stop me I have bean fever..


----------



## xxMissxx (May 2, 2016)

28 lovely ladies to look after and luvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv this season!
happy ganja farming to you all!!!!!!!!!!!!
xxmissxx


----------



## Smidge34 (May 2, 2016)

Getting a little of my outdoor freak on finally. These are mostly sea warp, Heribei, stumbleweed and a couple Candytrains for the funk of it. 

Found two miserable, little looking seeds in one of my Candytrains that was beside an island afghani. The IA was originally flowering in a tent location and a fucking light leak fiasco caused her to throw a couple nanners which I kept mostly off and thought were sterile. These IAs are stable little bitches I guarantee so this might be an interesting mistake in the end if they will pop lol. I will find out.


----------



## TWS (May 2, 2016)

@Aeroknow How did the Botaniguard work out ?


----------



## rsbigdaddy (May 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> @Aeroknow How did the Botaniguard work out ?


Have all my clones in 3 gallon smart pots going to put in 100 gallon pots at end of month do you think I should put theme in 7 gallon pots know or leave in 3 gallon I tell end of month there all round 30 inch tall


----------



## treemansbuds (May 2, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Have all my clones in 3 gallon smart pots going to put in 100 gallon pots at end of month do you think I should put theme in 7 gallon pots know or leave in 3 gallon I tell end of month there all round 30 inch tall


7 Gallon pots are much tougher to transplant out of vs. a 3 gallon pot. But if it's monsters your looking for, and your 3-4 weeks away from your 100's, I'd go into the 7's. 30" plants with the warming temps, those roots are going to want to stretch out, yep the 7's.
TMB-


----------



## TWS (May 2, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Have all my clones in 3 gallon smart pots going to put in 100 gallon pots at end of month do you think I should put theme in 7 gallon pots know or leave in 3 gallon I tell end of month there all round 30 inch tall


You probably want to up pot now as Grand Sequoia suggest. Lol


----------



## 757growin (May 2, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Have all my clones in 3 gallon smart pots going to put in 100 gallon pots at end of month do you think I should put theme in 7 gallon pots know or leave in 3 gallon I tell end of month there all round 30 inch tall


Get 7 gallon plastic grow bags. They are cheap. Just cut down the sides and pop out. 10s is when it starts getting difficult for me.


----------



## papapayne (May 2, 2016)

757growin said:


> Get 7 gallon plastic grow bags. They are cheap. Just cut down the sides and pop out. 10s is when it starts getting difficult for me.


Yea I'm not excited to transplant mine outta the tens. I am planning on cutting them off.


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2016)

@fumble @BuzzD2Kill 

That is why I like to have a nice Friday start. Everybody has a chance to meet and get the conversation warmed up. Then by Saturday the party can start early and go all day.


----------



## fumble (May 2, 2016)

its on in the fall Mo


----------



## rsbigdaddy (May 2, 2016)

When do you guys put your plants out in May with no extra light


----------



## vino4russ (May 2, 2016)

Update, Day 4 the Viagrra popped up and on day 5 it's shooting for the sky....growing really fast....


----------



## vino4russ (May 2, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> When do you guys put your plants out in May with no extra light


Myn are outside now in So Cal...great sunlight from now on.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (May 2, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Myn are outside now in So Cal...great sunlight from now on.


No extra light from stoping theme from flower early on u


----------



## Aeroknow (May 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> @Aeroknow How did the Botaniguard work out ?


The buds fully finished, better than to be expected, Not great. Not bad either considering. And most importantly, no more RA's because of everthing else i was doing with the mammas and young ones.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 2, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> The buds fully finished, better than to be expected, Not great. Not bad either considering. And most importantly, no more RA's because of everthing else i was doing with the mammas and young ones.


I guarantee that anyone who grabbed some ghostriderV2.0 and Sunsetsherbert cuts, have never seen such a clean cut


----------



## Smidge34 (May 2, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> When do you guys put your plants out in May with no extra light


May 15 at latitude 36 in KY, which btw is the unofficial boundary of northern and southern Cali.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 2, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> May 15 at latitude 36 in KY, which btw is the unofficial boundary of northern and southern Cali.


NorFla is south of SoCal 

The border {south of San Diego} is @ 32.5. I'm at 30.5


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 2, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> NorFla is south of SoCal
> 
> The border {south of San Diego} is @ 32.5. I'm at 30.5


You're around Mexico on the other side eh ?


----------



## mushroom head (May 2, 2016)

Got the cold frame covered in plastic!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You're around Mexico on the other side eh ?


Yep. Just follow the Gulf from Brownsville and you will wind up in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 2, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Yep. Just follow the Gulf from Brownsville and you will wind up in my neck of the woods.


Yeah I have some old colleagues down around you, some farther south in Florida and some a little North. I'm from Louisiana orig.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (May 2, 2016)

I was just wonder if I would be able to plant gg4 sherbet and sour d and blue dream up in red bluff area on may 14 with no extra light


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 2, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Got the cold frame covered in plastic! View attachment 3671720


Frame turned out nice eh


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I have some old colleagues down around you, some farther south in Florida and some a little North. I'm from Louisiana orig.


A lot of fellows from my little town ended up working on the dredge boats on the Big Muddy. Then later the oil rig re-supply boats. A couple of my cousins live out there now, but on {kinda, sorta, but not really} solid ground. One of them runs a restaurant/bar in the French Quarter and the other is a book keeper.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 2, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> A lot of fellows from my little town ended up working on the dredge boats on the Big Muddy. Then later the oil rig re-supply boats. A couple of my cousins live out there now, but on {kinda, sorta, but not really} solid ground. One of them runs a restaurant/bar in the French Quarter and the other is a book keeper.


Yep all these guys working for Chouest in the Gulf.


----------



## TWS (May 2, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (May 2, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Got the cold frame covered in plastic! View attachment 3671720


your on point for a big year


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 2, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Got the cold frame covered in plastic! View attachment 3671720


I need to build one of those for a rain frame. These thunderstorms are hell on my little seedlings outside. Although the plants already in the woods are loving them.


----------



## mushroom head (May 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Frame turned out nice eh


Not too bad for being scrap wood and recycled paint! 



ruby fruit said:


> your on point for a big year


Thanks man! I'm getting really excited. First week of June is planting time. Hardening them off now.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 2, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Not too bad for being scrap wood and recycled paint!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude Im pumped for you. Thats awesome right there! Got a bag of mixed chilis, wasabi lettuce, & some runner beans I'm going to plant tomorrow. Got to get some more supplies before I plant anymore herb, but I have 16 fems and 2 males flowering now so that should last a minute (or 2). I managed to burn he fuck out of last batch of seeds so not gonna plant anymore until I get some more promix & lava rock. Next up on deck though is Bodhi Buddhas Hand & Synergy. Get my fkn phone back tomorrow so will get some pics up then.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 2, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I guarantee that anyone who grabbed some ghostriderV2.0 and Sunsetsherbert cuts, have never seen such a clean cut


Tried to PM you but your on lock down hahaha. Message me Id like to trade some cuts.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (May 2, 2016)

All our seedlings were transplanted into 3 gain bags on Sunday.



I also finished up all the plumbing in the hydro room today. Did a test run and everything was good to go.


----------



## 757growin (May 2, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> All our seedlings were transplanted into 3 gain bags on Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 3671950
> 
> ...


That room is looking nice! Hope you pull a ton out of there.


----------



## doublejj (May 2, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> I was just wonder if I would be able to plant gg4 sherbet and sour d and blue dream up in red bluff area on may 14 with no extra light


Yes, but it would help if you have them on 16/8 light cycle first....


----------



## doublejj (May 2, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Tried to PM you but your on lock down hahaha. Message me Id like to trade some cuts.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 2, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> All our seedlings were transplanted into 3 gain bags on Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 3671950
> 
> ...


Looks great man. nice and clean


----------



## rsbigdaddy (May 2, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Yes, but it would help if you have them on 16/8 light cycle first....


I have on 17/7 light cycle just put theme on 16/8 tonight


----------



## mushroom head (May 3, 2016)

More sprouts coming up today. I keep getting male after male so I decided to plant a bunch more. 
 
Skywalker og clones
 
Ended up with two females in a ten pack of Barney's farm blue cheese


----------



## Smidge34 (May 3, 2016)

Wonder if germination temps or some other issues are fucking with your male/female ratio?


----------



## TWS (May 3, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Tried to PM you but your on lock down hahaha. Message me Id like to trade some cuts.


Yea I tried to pm him too. I need to know more about how the Botaniguard worked. @Aeroknow


----------



## mushroom head (May 3, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Wonder if germination temps or some other issues are fucking with your male/female ratio?


I'm thinking it's something man I've never had this many males before. I let the seeds soak in a cup of water over night, then the next day I plant them weather they have cracked or not. Then place them under my light. Within 3 days they have usually all sprouted. I just got this t5 fixture this year and it puts off quite a bit more heat than my last. Maybe it's too warm for them?


----------



## TWS (May 3, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Wonder if germination temps or some other issues are fucking with your male/female ratio?


Cough, cough, laugh,laugh.


----------



## mushroom head (May 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Dude Im pumped for you. Thats awesome right there! Got a bag of mixed chilis, wasabi lettuce, & some runner beans I'm going to plant tomorrow. Got to get some more supplies before I plant anymore herb, but I have 16 fems and 2 males flowering now so that should last a minute (or 2). I managed to burn he fuck out of last batch of seeds so not gonna plant anymore until I get some more promix & lava rock. Next up on deck though is Bodhi Buddhas Hand & Synergy. Get my fkn phone back tomorrow so will get some pics up then.


I love chilis man!! Few more weeks and I'll be able to start planting my garden. I'm going to try and grow head lettuce this year. Everyone grows the leaf varieties but never the head.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (May 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> Cough, cough, laugh,laugh.


Lol


----------



## Aeroknow (May 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yea I tried to pm him too. I need to know more about how the Botaniguard worked. @Aeroknow


Sorry dude. I just turned messaging back on. I figured if you wanted to get ahold of me, we already had a convo going.
But yeah, I did 30ml/gal, shits fucking bank! I did that 5 days apart. 3 times, on a crop I had to finish. I hit all plants in veg with the nasty stuff, merit75.
No more flyers, everything new shows no signs of RA's at all anymore.
Hit me up.


----------



## TWS (May 3, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Sorry dude. I just turned messaging back on. I figured if you wanted to get ahold of me, we already had a convo going.
> But yeah, I did 30ml/gal, shits fucking bank! I did that 5 days apart. 3 times, on a crop I had to finish. I hit all plants in veg with the nasty stuff, merit75.
> No more flyers, everything new shows no signs of RA's at all anymore.
> Hit me up.


How well was the kill rate on the plants in flower . Did it eliminate them or only control them ?


----------



## TWS (May 3, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I love chilis man!! Few more weeks and I'll be able to start planting my garden. I'm going to try and grow head lettuce this year. Everyone grows the leaf varieties but never the head.


A little head is always good.


----------



## TWS (May 3, 2016)




----------



## mushroom head (May 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> A little head is always good.


I knew someone would comment on that lol


----------



## Aeroknow (May 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> How well was the kill rate on the plants in flower . Did it eliminate them or only control them ?


As far as I know it eliminated them. Again, hard to tell 100% on plants grown in pots of dirt or soil but i know i'm clean.
Everyone up here where i'm at who had RA's used it like I did, and it worked for them too.
I just still find it way too expensive to elliminate at all stages of growth. But what do you do if in flower? Botanigard for the win

I also experimented with some other shit on veg plants.
Acephate97, burned the shit out of the plants. I no likey that stuff. Merrit75 @5ml/10gal plants don't even trip. Even freshly rooted cuts


----------



## TWS (May 3, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> As far as I know it eliminated them. Again, hard to tell 100% on plants grown in pots of dirt or soil but i know i'm clean.
> Everyone up here where i'm at who had RA's used it like I did, and it worked for them too.
> I just still find it way too expensive to elliminate at all stages of growth. But what do you do if in flower? Botanigard for the win
> 
> ...


 Thanks man . It is expensive . We caught them on a grow about 3 weeks in flower in promix . Good to hear the kill rate with botaniguard works .
I always used Bayer at home in vegg as a preventative.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> Thanks man . It is expensive . We caught them on a grow about 3 weeks in flower in promix . Good to hear the kill rate with botaniguard works .
> I always used Bayer at home in vegg as a preventative.


Yeah, i've used bayer tree and shrub in the past when I noticed them in veg, from dirty club cuts. It works. But it's weak ass shit, with a bunch of fillers/nutes along with it. Merit75 is 75%imid


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2016)

78 degrees is what Subcool swears by. I did 80 degrees for my Maui Wowie because it is hot on Maui. It seemed to work very well.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (May 3, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> As far as I know it eliminated them. Again, hard to tell 100% on plants grown in pots of dirt or soil but i know i'm clean.
> Everyone up here where i'm at who had RA's used it like I did, and it worked for them too.
> I just still find it way too expensive to elliminate at all stages of growth. But what do you do if in flower? Botanigard for the win
> 
> ...


Is there any difference between the Botanigard WP22 and the Botanigard ES besides the first one being a wettable powder? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 3, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Is there any difference between the Botanigard WP22 and the Botanigard ES besides the first one being a wettable powder? Thank you in advance.


I dunno. I rocked the ES though.


----------



## TWS (May 3, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Is there any difference between the Botanigard WP22 and the Botanigard ES besides the first one being a wettable powder? Thank you in advance.


No. The Mycontrol is the same thing too but is the organic version.


----------



## TWS (May 3, 2016)

Google Met52 . A fungi you add to your soil during planting that will prevent from getting them to start with .


----------



## doublejj (May 3, 2016)

Feds drop case against Harborside Dispensary in Oakland.....
http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Feds-drop-bid-to-shut-down-Harborside-in-big-win-7390365.php


----------



## TWS (May 3, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> All our seedlings were transplanted into 3 gain bags on Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 3671950
> 
> ...


Is that a DYI ebb n grow system or DWC ?


----------



## TWS (May 3, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Feds drop case against Harborside Dispensary in Oakland.....
> http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Feds-drop-bid-to-shut-down-Harborside-in-big-win-7390365.php


----------



## jtp92 (May 3, 2016)

angelica from bodhi is starting to get some big leaf's on her I have a good feeling about this year happy growing


----------



## TWS (May 3, 2016)

78.5 f lol


----------



## 757growin (May 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> Google Met55 . A fungi you add to your soil during planting that will prevent from getting them to start with .


How's soon is too late? Can I add post planting is what im saying.


----------



## 757growin (May 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> 78.5 f lol
> 
> View attachment 3672687


Nice deck on your dirt bike hauler! Looks like you'll have a nice variety to picknow from. Look forward to seeing them in all grown!


----------



## TWS (May 3, 2016)

757growin said:


> How's soon is too late?


I'm not sure . From reading though it is not a water in basis . The fungi is like on a piece of wheatie ceral you add to your soil . Probably can burry at any time . Supposed to out preform Botanigard.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 3, 2016)

757growin said:


> How's soon is too late? Can I add post planting is what im saying.


Yeah, you def wanna add the granular into the soil, not drench with it. The manufacturer says its a no no
This stuff, the liquid version:

Is what you would root drench with. But fuck me runnin, is that shit hella crazy expensive too(as a drench).
I got the shit for when I had russett mites. Foliar spray.


----------



## fumble (May 3, 2016)

How toxic is it though? To us? Do you have to suit up to use it?


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2016)

Perfect temperature! Spring in So Cal!


----------



## TWS (May 3, 2016)

fumble said:


> How toxic is it though? To us? Do you have to suit up to use it?


It's a fungi/bacteria . I probably would . Don't want to be looking like the hills have eyes n shit. Lol


----------



## CA MTN MAN (May 3, 2016)




----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> It's a fungi/bacteria . I probably would . Don't want to be looking like the hills have eyes n shit. Lol


hahahahaha filmed in the high desert back in the day, the og original Hills have eyes!


----------



## Aeroknow (May 3, 2016)

fumble said:


> How toxic is it though? To us? Do you have to suit up to use it?


I suited up while spraying it. The kids at the hydro store where I bought it, kinda scared me with the science of it all


----------



## Joedank (May 3, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Sorry dude. I just turned messaging back on. I figured if you wanted to get ahold of me, we already had a convo going.
> But yeah, I did 30ml/gal, shits fucking bank! I did that 5 days apart. 3 times, on a crop I had to finish. I hit all plants in veg with the nasty stuff, merit75.
> No more flyers, everything new shows no signs of RA's at all anymore.
> Hit me up.


glad your on the fugus too  .... i get my new bottle tomarrow from http://www.forestrydistributing.com/en/botanigard-es-mycoinsecticide-insecticide 
for 10$ less than amazon ... stoked . @nuggs there is the link for ya ... 
love this stuff ... really works well big up too @TWS and @nuggs for helping me to shell out the chedder for the best back when we were rocking the mycotrol ...lolz


MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Is there any difference between the Botanigard WP22 and the Botanigard ES besides the first one being a wettable powder? Thank you in advance.


wp is better for root drenches ... i read in the flyer .. honeybee F2 @genutiy gifted me the seeds .... stoked to see her 8 feet tall in thefall


----------



## Joedank (May 3, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I suited up while spraying it. The kids at the hydro store where I bought it, kinda scared me with the science of it all


folks are spraying their whole houses with it for bed bugs ...lol.... it really works an is less toxic than other fungus ... it has been found in the nose of humans ...
but i still use a mask an gloves like spinosad n others ..


----------



## ruby fruit (May 4, 2016)

@mushroom head check these big habeneros out man...turned 750gms habs into 1.5kgs salts today over 8 hrs


----------



## 757growin (May 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @mushroom head check these big habeneros out man...turned 750gms habs into 1.5kgs salts today over 8 hrs
> View attachment 3673139 View attachment 3673140


Those are probably the nicest looking habenero I've ever seen. Real talk! Almost a sin to chop them up. Hell of a job growing them. The size color and waxy shine are all amazing looking rubes.


----------



## mushroom head (May 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @mushroom head check these big habeneros out man...turned 750gms habs into 1.5kgs salts today over 8 hrs
> View attachment 3673139 View attachment 3673140


Damn brother!!! Those are some fucking habaneros! They look big and juicy. The greenhouses around here stopped growing habaneros. I'm the only one in town with them, I am now the pepper king! Everyone is asking for pre started habanero plants now, hmmm I don't want to give any of mine up..


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2016)

That red color is so deep! Beautiful!!!


----------



## rsbigdaddy (May 4, 2016)

Got all the baby plant in 7 gallon pots intell June first


----------



## 757growin (May 4, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Got all the baby plant in 7 gallon pots intell June first


Gonna need a fleet of uhauls to move all those in a month. Or lots of round trips! Lols


----------



## getawaymountain (May 4, 2016)

mommas veggies taking up room haha !!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 4, 2016)

I'm a little behind on peppers, just now picking my first ones. But I have a couple of trays of sprouts from several more kinds.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 4, 2016)

Mohican said:


> That red color is so deep! Beautiful!!!


thanks guys pepper growing is so fucking addictive..the best chillis I have this year are from good soil and a small amount of worm compost added only used liquid ferts for first 8 weeks or so once they were bigger let nature do its thing.....I found this year I had aphids bad in all my potted ones but everything directly in the ground not one aphid....wonder how that worked out like that?? im still learning


----------



## ruby fruit (May 4, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Damn brother!!! Those are some fucking habaneros! They look big and juicy. The greenhouses around here stopped growing habaneros. I'm the only one in town with them, I am now the pepper king! Everyone is asking for pre started habanero plants now, hmmm I don't want to give any of mine up..


salts are easy bro I just dehydrate my peppers for about 7-9 hours depending on size etc once dry I put in blender but its a quick 20 sec blend as I don't want powder form just chopped smaller I put in a big Mohican style foil tray then add salt and keep mixing till I think its right (the natural rock salt has gone in the blender to for like 10 secs )
salt can be added to anything! I love sprinkling salt on a tbone or big texas rump nothing better ....a kilo of hab salt last year has only just finished so its great value


----------



## mushroom head (May 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> salts are easy bro I just dehydrate my peppers for about 7-9 hours depending on size etc once dry I put in blender but its a quick 20 sec blend as I don't want powder form just chopped smaller I put in a big Mohican style foil tray then add salt and keep mixing till I think its right (the natural rock salt has gone in the blender to for like 10 secs )
> salt can be added to anything! I love sprinkling salt on a tbone or big texas rump nothing better ....a kilo of hab salt last year has only just finished so its great value


I made your hab salts and they turned out good  I love using it in noodle bowls. I want your sauce recipe 

Well I did give up a few hab plants.. hard to resist when you're offered violator kush flowers!


----------



## rsbigdaddy (May 4, 2016)

757growin said:


> Gonna need a fleet of uhauls to move all those in a month. Or lots of round trips! Lols


Ya first load is leave on the 20 thin rest will go dif spot on June 1


----------



## ruby fruit (May 4, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I made your hab salts and they turned out good  I love using it in noodle bowls. I want your sauce recipe
> 
> Well I did give up a few hab plants.. hard to resist when you're offered violator kush flowers!View attachment 3673630


ill get the sauce recipe to you today or tomorrow bruiser  I need a beer and its only early today not even gonna mention the draaaamas


----------



## mushroom head (May 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> ill get the sauce recipe to you today or tomorrow bruiser  I need a beer and its only early today not even gonna mention the draaaamas


Thanks! Take it easy Ruby.


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2016)

Tabasco pepper in a 3 gallon:



Mystery Lemon #1 trim:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2016)

Any tips for feeding and care for a pepper plant?


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 5, 2016)

I find they like compost heavy mix and they pretty much just get water here else mine start curling up. Epsom salt should be enough


----------



## TWS (May 5, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Any tips for feeding and care for a pepper plant?


Even I can grow a pepper plant . Opposite of a damn gardenia. Lol 
You got this Mo. Lol


----------



## getawaymountain (May 5, 2016)

everythings in 5 gallon bags now


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 5, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> everythings in 5 gallon bags now


Shit yeah, looking good brah. Nice and healthy girls


----------



## mushroom head (May 5, 2016)

Mo I planted my pepper seedlings in a mix of pro mix, clay garden soil I've been working over the years,horse manure, bone+blood meal, alfalfa meal, and dolomite lime. Once a week I feed them alfalfa tea. They seem to love the attention I've been giving them. Once transplanted into the ground I give them a top dress of alfalfa, blood+bone. Then from there it's pretty much just rain water.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 5, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Any tips for feeding and care for a pepper plant?


Dont go to hard on liquid ferts they are real fussy....just a tea now and then like mushyhead said.
You need to get that plant out of the 3 gallon asap into something a lot bigger or the ground they get root bound real quick and once they are root bound its an invititation for aphids etc for some reason
Get her in something as big as a 10 and watch her take off mo


----------



## ruby fruit (May 5, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Mo I planted my pepper seedlings in a mix of pro mix, clay garden soil I've been working over the years,horse manure, bone+blood meal, alfalfa meal, and dolomite lime. Once a week I feed them alfalfa tea. They seem to love the attention I've been giving them. Once transplanted into the ground I give them a top dress of alfalfa, blood+bone. Then from there it's pretty much just rain water.
> View attachment 3674061 View attachment 3674062


Your young peppers are looking bloody fantastic


----------



## Jozikins (May 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> Even I can grow a pepper plant . Opposite of a damn gardenia. Lol
> You got this Mo. Lol


I have a hell of a time trying to keep my Gardena's looking good too haha. So cal just ain't acidic enough.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 5, 2016)

SR71 courtesy of ole wise man @treemansbuds 
Buds stacking weight now daily leaving her for another 2 weeks from now is ideal for the perfect finish


----------



## Smidge34 (May 5, 2016)

Damn that's dank as fuck Ruby. Beautiful and frosty, plus sativa dom. Fuck n a!


----------



## treemansbuds (May 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> SR71 courtesy of ole wise man @treemansbuds
> Buds stacking weight now daily leaving her for another 2 weeks from now is ideal for the perfect finish
> View attachment 3674495


When I see this picture, the word "sticky" comes to mind.
TMB-


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (May 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> SR71 courtesy of ole wise man @treemansbuds
> Buds stacking weight now daily leaving her for another 2 weeks from now is ideal for the perfect finish
> View attachment 3674495


Gorgeous dude. I still wanna roll in it


----------



## ruby fruit (May 5, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> When I see this picture, the word "sticky" comes to mind.
> TMB-


its the stickiest plant I have officially grown outdoors tmb...im glad I got a female first up and the smell is second to none,none of this is leaving my possession unless its sharing bowls with friends in my man cave
I owe you mate


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2016)

TMB is legit. I hope to play poker with him at one of these BBQs.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 5, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Damn that's dank as fuck Ruby. Beautiful and frosty, plus sativa dom. Fuck n a!


and you know what? ive never grown a sativa dom...this could change my perception of sativa all up.Im smoking my gifted ghost train haze and keep going back to that jar each time its a smooth feel good smoke for sure


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 5, 2016)

Hope to put faces with names next year. Thats what I am aiming for


----------



## ruby fruit (May 5, 2016)

Mohican said:


> TMB is legit. I hope to play poker with him at one of these BBQs.


your pretty legit yourself mr sativa top hat


----------



## ruby fruit (May 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hope to put faces with names next year. Thats what I am aiming for


names to hairy nipples


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> and you know what? ive never grown a sativa dom...this could change my perception of sativa all up.Im smoking my gifted ghost train haze and keep going back to that jar each time its a smooth feel good smoke for sure


Practically all I have grown have been narrow leaf plants, but I have a couple broad leafs going now. I cant wait to get this tent rolling, may even grab some cheap T5's to get things rolling


----------



## Smidge34 (May 5, 2016)

I'm flying when I go to the BBQ though lol. Fuck driving. My back is toast.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> your pretty legit yourself mr sativa top hat


No shit huh ^


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 5, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I'm flying when I go though lol.


Me too, lol. Would be a long boat ride


----------



## ruby fruit (May 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Practically all I have grown have been narrow leaf plants, but I have a couple broad leafs going now. I cant wait to get this tent rolling, may even grab some cheap T5's to get things rolling


I got T5s and a tent I really should pop some of tmbs grand master,sr71,mad purps and orange og to find a couple fems for next season


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I got T5s and a tent I really should pop some of tmbs grand master,sr71,mad purps and orange og to find a couple fems for next season


Fuck yeah do it!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 5, 2016)

Mohican said:


>


They are beautiful Mo


----------



## mushroom head (May 6, 2016)

Well I just identified these five plants as males.. FUCK ME. Not sure if I'll have any plants to grow this season.. 

Just planted these autos, hopefully get a female or two out of them..


----------



## TWS (May 6, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Well I just identified these five plants as males.. FUCK ME. Not sure if I'll have any plants to grow this season.. View attachment 3674855
> 
> Just planted these autos, hopefully get a female or two out of them..
> View attachment 3674857


Well Sub says 78 f . Lol 
Better start cloning lol.
Sorry bout the bad toss .


----------



## TWS (May 6, 2016)

Mohican said:


>


I love that flower. 
Now that I have some room I'm gonna grow a giant pumpkin .


----------



## TWS (May 6, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I'm flying when I go to the BBQ though lol. Fuck driving. My back is toast.


You better plan for 2017 . All you outta staters should plan for 2017 since Rube is coming. Buy those tickets now Rube !


----------



## mushroom head (May 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Well Sub says 78 f . Lol
> Better start cloning lol.
> Sorry bout the bad toss .


I just killed two batches of clones lol only time I've had luck cloning is when I've done it outside and leaving them uncovered. I tried the humidity domes indoors and they ended up rotting, guess I sprayed them too much.


----------



## 757growin (May 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> I love that flower.
> Now that I have some room I'm gonna grow a giant pumpkin .


Giant pumpkin off? Me and the kids are gonna use one of last year's hundred gals!


----------



## mushroom head (May 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> You better plan for 2017 . All you outta staters should plan for 2017 since Rube is coming. Buy those tickets now Rube !


If I could make it into the states I'd so be there!


----------



## TWS (May 6, 2016)

757growin said:


> Giant pumpkin off? Me and the kids are gonna use one of last year's hundred gals!


 PC wants to play too.


----------



## 757growin (May 6, 2016)

You got to pull a kid cannabis @mushroom head !


----------



## 757growin (May 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> PC wants to play too.


I may have to up bump it to one of the 150s. I hate losing. Lols


----------



## TWS (May 6, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I just killed two batches of clones lol only time I've had luck cloning is when I've done it outside and leaving them uncovered. I tried the humidity domes indoors and they ended up rotting, guess I sprayed them too much.


Don't use the dome . Use 1 1/2 rockwool and only mist the rockwool. I just pour a half cup or whole solo cup of water in the tray every other day depending on how full the tray is . A heat mat helps .


----------



## TWS (May 6, 2016)

757growin said:


> You got to pull a kid cannabis @mushroom head !


If I don't use a smart pot I'm putting it in a used mound of soil . Right on top. Lol


----------



## mushroom head (May 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Don't use the dome . Use 1 1/2 rockwool and only mist the rockwool. I just pour a half cup or whole solo cup of water in the tray every other day depending on how full the tray is . A heat mat helps .


Appreciate it man. 

I did however get both phenos of the skywalker to root  
I'm going to pollinate them with the best seawarp male. I also have some Barney's farm blue cheese pollen, might hit a branch with some of that as well. 

Full garden pic.. there are four females in this pic, hoping to get a quite a few more..


----------



## TWS (May 6, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Appreciate it man.
> 
> I did however get both phenos of the skywalker to root  View attachment 3674891
> I'm going to pollinate them with the best seawarp male. I also have some Barney's farm blue cheese pollen, might hit a branch with some of that as well.
> ...


I'm sure you'll get what ya need out of the bunch .


----------



## mushroom head (May 6, 2016)

You still rocking the skywalker TWS? It's still one of my favorite smokes. I just want it to finish a little sooner outdoors which is why I'll be hitting it with seawarp pollen.


----------



## TWS (May 6, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> You still rocking the skywalker TWS? It's still one of my favorite smokes. I just want it to finish a little sooner outdoors which is why I'll be hitting it with seawarp pollen.


Yea it's at home. Gonna run it next round . It's well loved and is in the circle .
Where did you get your sky walker from ? Seed and if so who ?


----------



## TWS (May 6, 2016)

I have some RP fem skywalkers up from seed that might get run this season .


----------



## mushroom head (May 6, 2016)

Awesome. And I bought an ounce of skywalker flower from a close friend 5 years ago. I found 12 seeds in this ounce. Sprouted them and found some really heavy sativa phenos, and some indica leaning phenos. I kept two of the more indica phenos. They finish first week of October 44N and with little mould.

I've been temped to run RPs skywalker to see if mine is even close.


----------



## mushroom head (May 6, 2016)

I find my 'skywalker' get some funky ass leaves. Random three points all over, and no leaf with more than five points.


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2016)

Hybrid mutations! The cup this year had a ton of Skywalker cuts. I almost grabbed some but I have seeds I need to grow first.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Jozikins (May 6, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Well I just identified these five plants as males.. FUCK ME. Not sure if I'll have any plants to grow this season.. View attachment 3674855
> 
> Just planted these autos, hopefully get a female or two out of them..
> View attachment 3674857


Stick a bunch of seeds in pots and put em outside with a heat lamp for when it gets cold. They'll grow so fast you'll hardly remember you ever had those males.


----------



## 757growin (May 6, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Stick a bunch of seeds in pots and put em outside with a heat lamp for when it gets cold. They'll grow so fast you'll hardly remember you ever had those males.


I sprouted 2 on June 1st last year. Threw them in 100 gallon pots and pulled a lil over a pound of each.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

757growin said:


> Giant pumpkin off? Me and the kids are gonna use one of last year's hundred gals!


Every time I plant some new veggies I look at that pack of pumpkin seeds I have and laugh, not quite yet


----------



## Jozikins (May 6, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I find my 'skywalker' get some funky ass leaves. Random three points all over, and no leaf with more than five points.
> 
> View attachment 3674920


Real skywalker gets funky leaves like that, especially fresh clones, that plant freaks out over everything. Rp's sky walker is basically an exact duplicate of the real thing (RP is definitely one of the world's best seed banks). I liked the real deal, and I liked TWS's rp sky walker, it's just too much work to get one to a perfect finish. Don't get me wrong, I have had lots of success with them, but I was so busy with school during the spring crop I had to chop and hash them early, they could not handle the cold temps and get hella down on that mildew train.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Every time I plant some new veggies I look at that pack of pumpkin seeds I have and laugh, not quite yet


I have 4 different kinds of Sugar Baby {small sweet} pumpkins this year. Not giants, but very good eating. We like roasting the seeds too.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I have 4 different kinds of Sugar Baby {small sweet} pumpkins this year. Not giants, but very good eating. We like roasting the seeds too.


Yeah we usually grab them at local market. Not sure what kind they are but they are small and sweet, great for pumpkin soup.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah we usually grab them at local market. Not sure what kind they are but they are small and sweet, great for pumpkin soup.


We grew them for years in the edge of the woods where we fed the cows, safely saving the seeds because there was nothing else grown around them.. They got lost in the flood of life after my Daddy died. Mamma grew them and they got crossed with big pumpkins. So I'm trying different ones to see which is closer to the ones we used to grow. Then next year I will just grow those, and try to save seeds again.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

I grow mainly in styrofoam ice chests so not sure how they would do. Everything else grows a charm, but not sure about pumpkins.


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2016)

It will work!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

Mohican said:


> It will work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. When I am able to grab some supplies I will get enough to fill up a big esky and dedicate it to a pumpkin. Should be fun


----------



## mushroom head (May 6, 2016)

I grow sugar pumpkins every year for pies  might try soup this year. 

All this talk about skywalker.. had to bust some out of the vault to smoke. 7 month cure, so dank and sticky @TWS


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I grow sugar pumpkins every year for pies  might try soup this year.
> 
> All this talk about skywalker.. had to bust some out of the vault to smoke. 7 month cure, so dank and sticky @TWS
> View attachment 3675282


Pumpkin soup is fucking awesome, how could you not have some of that . Nice nugget


----------



## mushroom head (May 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Pumpkin soup is fucking awesome, how could you not have some of that . Nice nugget


Never tried it before man.. will this year. Do you have a recipe? And thanks.. two hoots and I'm cooked. My favorite and best smoke that I've grown so far.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Never tried it before man.. will this year. Do you have a recipe? And thanks.. two hoots and I'm cooked. My favorite and best smoke that I've grown so far.


Yip its something just like this. Wife puts fresh coriander as garnish...http://minimalistbaker.com/simple-pumpkin-soup/


----------



## BLVDog (May 7, 2016)

dammit I wish I put my plastic over when the weather was nice, I tried earlier and basically made a parachute, it's now 39 degrees and raining with 30 mph winds,cnt wait for this shit to pass,in the meanwhile I'm making concentrate from lastyear crop and dabbing the last of my tangie wax,waiting on my cutts to root. 


A few longs peak blue before the shitty wasther hit,i think 8 outa 12 poped so far
. I kinda feel like it's gonna be a wetter year then usual, at least for me in the sandiego mountains

Cotton candy cane im blasting
 
 dam pup won't stop playing in soil


----------



## papapayne (May 7, 2016)

BLVDog said:


> dammit I wish I put my plastic over when the weather was nice, I tried earlier and basically made a parachute, it's now 39 degrees and raining with 30 mph winds,cnt wait for this shit to pass,in the meanwhile I'm making concentrate from lastyear crop and dabbing the last of my tangie wax,waiting on my cutts to root.
> 
> 
> A few longs peak blue before the shitty wasther hit,i think 8 outa 12 poped so farView attachment 3675375
> ...




He's helping stir! I suspect a wet summer and autumn here in Oregon to


----------



## jaybllr333 (May 7, 2016)

good morning RIU.... been a busy past week and I'm still behind schedule but thought I'd share a little progress anyway.

- Up-potted to 7 gal yesterday....






And started prepping their outdoor homes (though I couldn't help but think that this might also be a good future for my enemies, bwa haha  )....
http://data:image/gif;base64,R0lGODlhAQABAIAAAP///wAAACH5BAEAAAAALAAAAAABAAEAAAICRAEAOw==






soil is cooking, but still need to mix in my compost from the garden and perilite and probably some more topsoil. Once the raised beds are finished, each of the girls should have over 600 gallons


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2016)

@jaybllr333 - Beautiful soil and clean workmanship. I wish you were in Orange County!

@Vnsmkr - thanks for the soup recipe!

Done trimming the Mystery Dirt Lemon #1 main cola:



It smells and trims like the Jesus OG!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jaybllr333 (May 7, 2016)

Than


Mohican said:


> @jaybllr333 - Beautiful soil and clean workmanship. I wish you were in Orange County!
> 
> @Vnsmkr - thanks for the soup recipe!
> 
> ...



Thanks MO....mix a little more soil up and the labor intensive stuff should be mostly done....Then on to building the boxes, and the canopy. I may be a little ambitious since I'm already behind schedule for Mid may transplant, but I want to add a little seating area and paver patio under the canopy too.

Man, that shit looks so dank, I cant wait to get some of those seeds in the ground!


----------



## jaybllr333 (May 7, 2016)

Critical + Auto 1.0 - Going to chop her in a matter of hours.......






I was hoping the buds would fatten a tiny bit more, but all in all I'm happy how she turned out in a 5 gal bucket. Smell is almost identical to tropical skittles, I wanna go buy a bag for comparison sakes


----------



## mushroom head (May 7, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Critical + Auto 1.0 - Going to chop her in a matter of hours.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks tasty! Here is a berry ryder I just started from @HighLowGrow for some early smoke.. 
Also finally found some new ratchet cutters..


----------



## rsbigdaddy (May 7, 2016)

Do you guys think that this soil will work 18 yards of this soil thin 6 yards of pumic blended together


----------



## 757growin (May 7, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Do you guys think that this soil will work 18 yards of this soil thin 6 yards of pumic blended together


Which one? Both look pretty good by themselves.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (May 7, 2016)

757growin said:


> Which one? Both look pretty good by themselves.


The potting mix


----------



## rsbigdaddy (May 7, 2016)

757growin said:


> Which one? Both look pretty good by themselves.


Or I'm going to get some pro mix hp but was wonder if that soil was any good


----------



## papapayne (May 7, 2016)

Another beautiful sunny day here in the Willamette valley. Here's hoping we are nearing end of the rain and thunderstor,so for the spring. 

Plants are loving the sun.


----------



## 757growin (May 7, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> The potting mix


Without an actual analysis hard to say. But it looks like a good candidate to go with the maxsea line up as is. If it's cheaper to add pro mix go for it but otherwise it should hold its own.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (May 7, 2016)

757growin said:


> Without an actual analysis hard to say. But it looks like a good candidate to go with the maxsea line up as is. If it's cheaper to add pro mix go for it but otherwise it should hold its own.


Promix hp is like 1200 more if I go with the promix


----------



## CA MTN MAN (May 7, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Critical + Auto 1.0 - Going to chop her in a matter of hours.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nooooo!!! Please don't chop that sexy baby yet.. Give her a few more days she will fatten


----------



## CA MTN MAN (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Whodatt (May 7, 2016)

Mk ultra and blue dream


----------



## WhIteLaneHighway (May 7, 2016)

Hey everyone, Happy Grow Season. Hope everyone has a great year!! Thought I'd share my ladies with you all. They are: Black Afghan Kush, Bubba Kush, Cookies Kush, Tahoe OG, Holly Grail 69, Deep Cheese.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (May 7, 2016)

Here pic of the sour diesil got 12 of theme in 15 gallon bags that I was going to try light dep on start June 1 just hopeing I can get 8 ounces a plant if everything go right if I strart trapping on June 1,can I stop mid July will it still stay in flower mode


----------



## mushroom head (May 7, 2016)

Sea dragon 
 
Candy train


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (May 7, 2016)

Orange creamsicle woohoo  @ruby fruit


----------



## WhIteLaneHighway (May 7, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Sea dragon
> View attachment 3676121
> Candy train
> View attachment 3676119


How old are the plants, how many days?


----------



## getawaymountain (May 8, 2016)

a few of our strains


----------



## ruby fruit (May 8, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> View attachment 3676139 Orange creamsicle woohoo  @ruby fruit


Woohooo lets get this gem a growing and frosty !!


----------



## mushroom head (May 8, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> a few of our strains


Maniac crack sounds tasty


----------



## getawaymountain (May 8, 2016)

the leaves really like the seaweed folia spray we gave them and a couple more for the guerilla grow


----------



## getawaymountain (May 8, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Maniac crack sounds tasty


ya its green crack x stumbleweed and its a very nice structure plant super skunky


----------



## mushroom head (May 8, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> ya its green crack x stumbleweed and its a very nice structure plant super skunky


Very nice man green crack is my favorite day time smoke I've burned through pounds of it. 

Who is the breeder of the green crack? Ill probably order some seeds.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 8, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Very nice man green crack is my favorite day time smoke I've burned through pounds of it.
> 
> Who is the breeder of the green crack? Ill probably order some seeds.


Few runs ago I ran some Humboldt GC. Still have a bunch. Will run again


----------



## mushroom head (May 8, 2016)




----------



## mushroom head (May 8, 2016)

stalk from last year


----------



## ISK (May 8, 2016)

Jack Herer (top left), Winter indoor sunshine (top right), Dwarf Low Flyer (bottom left) and Candy Cane (bottom right)

Funny how the CC & DLF have stretched so much, and the JH has not....all 3 have pre-flowers so it should be a great summer grow

not anticipating much yield from the winter sunshine grow, as the buds are fluffy....but what can one expect from a Canadian winter sunshine grow


----------



## TWS (May 8, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> View attachment 3676441 stalk from last year


There was a gentlemen ( indian) at the Dec Bbq that made a walking stick out of a branch . He had some trinkets and some wraps and varnish and such on it . Very neat . 
I need to make one for jj.


----------



## TWS (May 8, 2016)

Let's play some music.


----------



## TWS (May 8, 2016)




----------



## TWS (May 8, 2016)




----------



## hexthat (May 8, 2016)

labeled the mom as "smells like lemon skunk" made a row of a few of the seeds


----------



## getawaymountain (May 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> There was a gentlemen ( indian) at the Dec Bbq that made a walking stick out of a branch . He had some trinkets and some wraps and varnish and such on it . Very neat .
> I need to make one for jj.


yup I remember just who you are talking about he made a real nice walking stick I was looking at it and talking to him about it


----------



## 757growin (May 8, 2016)




----------



## TWS (May 8, 2016)




----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (May 8, 2016)




----------



## treemansbuds (May 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> There was a gentlemen ( indian) at the Dec Bbq that made a walking stick out of a branch . He had some trinkets and some wraps and varnish and such on it . Very neat .
> I need to make one for jj.





getawaymountain said:


> yup I remember just who you are talking about he made a real nice walking stick I was looking at it and talking to him about it


That was Rick, my helper. He has lots of time on his hands and does all sorts of crafts. Here's a picture of the stalks he used for that project.
TMB-


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> There was a gentlemen ( indian) at the Dec Bbq that made a walking stick out of a branch . He had some trinkets and some wraps and varnish and such on it . Very neat .
> I need to make one for jj.


You know you growing some trees when you make a walking stick out of your plants


----------



## mushroom head (May 8, 2016)

Homemade smart pots


----------



## ruby fruit (May 8, 2016)

I have my last two seasons stalks all in my bird aviary for the birds to use but theres none in there thick enough to make walking sticks out of...i did look at them the other day and wonder if i could have made anything out of them but im not a real crafty hands on person.


----------



## calla_lily (May 8, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Homemade smart pots
> 
> View attachment 3676834


What kind of material is that? 
Where did you get it?
Were they made with a regular sewing machine??
We want to make our own smart pots too


----------



## CA MTN MAN (May 8, 2016)

Super silver haze looking very sativaish


----------



## mushroom head (May 8, 2016)

calla_lily said:


> What kind of material is that?
> Where did you get it?
> Were they made with a regular sewing machine??
> We want to make our own smart pots too


Some kind of felt material, got it from a seamstress. I used uv/water resistant thread. And yes regular sewing machine with zig zag stitch.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (May 8, 2016)

I was wonder is it better to put 100 gallon smart pots on ground or should I put theme on the plastics pallet


----------



## mushroom head (May 9, 2016)

Welcome to my jungle  
 
Blue cheese from Barney's farm, this girl is going in a 20g smart pot soon


----------



## Garden Boss (May 9, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> I was wonder is it better to put 100 gallon smart pots on ground or should I put theme on the plastics pallet


Ground, IMO. I would even till up a few shovel loads of good soil under each pot.


----------



## TWS (May 9, 2016)

hexthat said:


> View attachment 3676605
> 
> labeled the mom as "smells like lemon skunk" made a row of a few of the seeds


 Hi. Nice to see you . Back at the hedges. Have a good season.


----------



## TWS (May 9, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Some kind of felt material, got it from a seamstress. I used uv/water resistant thread. And yes regular sewing machine with zig zag stitch.


Is she hot ?


----------



## TWS (May 9, 2016)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Super silver haze looking very sativaish
> View attachment 3677058


Is that seed or clone ? 
We have some Dynasty super silver seed popped.


----------



## Garden Boss (May 9, 2016)

@doublejj and other maxsea users.

MaxSea now available in 50lb bags.... Significant savings vs the 20lb bucket.


----------



## mushroom head (May 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> Is she hot ?


That's a negative. Though at this point it's been so long I'll stick my thread through any needle hole.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (May 9, 2016)

Garden Boss said:


> @doublejj and other maxsea users.
> 
> MaxSea now available in 50lb bags.... Significant savings vs the 20lb bucket.


We're do they sale the 50 pound bags at how munch are the 50 pound bags


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (May 9, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> We're do they sale the 50 pound bags at how munch are the 50 pound bags


$249.70 at this place
http://www.quailmountainranch.net/


----------



## rsbigdaddy (May 9, 2016)

Garden Boss said:


> Ground, IMO. I would even till up a few shovel loads of good soil under each pot.


Break up some of the soil under the pots


----------



## getawaymountain (May 9, 2016)

greenhouse is filling up fast with the crop plants in 10 gallon bags now -3 weeks to go then outside they go going to need a u- hual for sure this season


----------



## cbtbudz (May 9, 2016)

Greenhouse nugs and a pic of a hhummingbird moth.


----------



## getawaymountain (May 9, 2016)

cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 3677307 Greenhouse nugs and a pic of a hhummingbird moth. View attachment 3677309


that's a nice looking bud there


----------



## CA MTN MAN (May 9, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> I was wonder is it better to put 100 gallon smart pots on ground or should I put theme on the plastics pallet


Yea I'll be putting them on the ground once I move them to their final resting place, the pallets make them easy to move around while in veg.


----------



## papapayne (May 9, 2016)

Garden Boss said:


> @doublejj and other maxsea users.
> 
> MaxSea now available in 50lb bags.... Significant savings vs the 20lb bucket.


 Nice tip! I'm curious to see how much I will end up needing.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (May 9, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> greenhouse is filling up fast with the crop plants in 10 gallon bags now -3 weeks to go then outside they go going to need a u- hual for sure this season


Beautiful plants


----------



## papapayne (May 9, 2016)

Definitely feeling like the season for me is off to a great start.


----------



## Mohican (May 9, 2016)

I love your setup Papa!


----------



## papapayne (May 9, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I love your setup Papa!



Thanks! It's simple and cheap! Built the mini greenhouses with last year's carport frame, and plastic, and only had to pay for a bag of zip ties lol. Seems to be working good for me, and it's withstood some pretty intense wind and thunderstorms.


----------



## Mohican (May 9, 2016)

What is the big structure?


----------



## papapayne (May 9, 2016)

That's the full greenhouse. 20x40 and 14 tall. Need to put plastic in still. I have around 1800 in materials nvested in that so far


----------



## papapayne (May 9, 2016)

G


----------



## getawaymountain (May 9, 2016)

papapayne said:


> GView attachment 3677436 View attachment 3677436


ya need to finish the greenhouse buddy


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 9, 2016)

calla_lily said:


> What kind of material is that?
> Where did you get it?
> Were they made with a regular sewing machine??
> We want to make our own smart pots too


I have made smaller grow bags for pepper and tomato plants using landscape fabric. Unroll the whole roll and fold it over. Sew a seam all the way from one end to the other, using the UV/heavy duty thread. Then just measure off the height, add the radius plus another couple of inches to fold down, then tie and cut it. I used mine in my Red Neck Rain Gutter Grow System.


----------



## Mohican (May 9, 2016)

What's in the barn?


----------



## getawaymountain (May 9, 2016)

Mohican said:


> What's in the barn?


goats haha


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 9, 2016)

Hello hello back for another outdoor season 
All from my seeds except Jurple from the mighty Mo
The purple haze X Jurple Bigbud came up from seeds that fell off last years plants and I just left them where they came up.. I have cut out the males so just the females remain..


Bubba kush


Last Jurple from @Mohican



Bubba kush



Purple haze X Jurple big bud



Purple haze X Jurple big bud


Purple haze X Jurple big bud


Purple haze X Jurple big bud.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 9, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> Hello hello back for another outdoor season
> All from my seeds
> The purple haze X Jurple Bigbud came up from seeds that fell off last years plants and I just left them where they came up.. I have cut out the males so just the females remain..
> 
> ...


Everything is looking awesome bro


----------



## ruby fruit (May 9, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> Hello hello back for another outdoor season
> All from my seeds
> The purple haze X Jurple Bigbud came up from seeds that fell off last years plants and I just left them where they came up.. I have cut out the males so just the females remain..
> 
> ...


whoa man great start


----------



## Mohican (May 9, 2016)

Malmo x BD and GTH and Maui Wowie:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ruby fruit (May 9, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Malmo x BD and GTH and Maui Wowie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gth mo wheres that seed from ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Gth mo wheres that seed from ?


Rare Dankness


----------



## papapayne (May 9, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> ya need to finish the greenhouse buddy


Yea i do. Just need plastic on, doors are hung now.


----------



## papapayne (May 9, 2016)

Bangi haze females, in the ground! Farmers almanac says frost danger is past...heres hoping its right!


----------



## Garden Boss (May 9, 2016)

I love that big diy greenhouse... Shes beautiful.


----------



## Garden Boss (May 9, 2016)

Grape ape smells purps AF...btw


----------



## papapayne (May 9, 2016)

Garden Boss said:


> Grape ape smells purps AF...btw


Yea, I have one 7 weeks in flower now! Shes the one I been looking for I think, smells, structure, buds, everything looks spot on. Heres hoping shes just as pain killing, sedative, and relaxing as I remember! Ill be hitting her with males for a while, your welcome to beans if wanted. Already hit her with a orange og x sr71 from treemansbuds, and next will be a bangi haze male from ace, then after that either malawi, or cq48 male! 

TY again for remembering me, and bringing it! 

Stay free, stay high

papa


----------



## papapayne (May 9, 2016)

Mohican said:


> What's in the barn?


Setting it up for the indoor room of my dreams


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 10, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Setting it up for the indoor room of my dreams


Now thats fkn awesome


----------



## ruby fruit (May 10, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Setting it up for the indoor room of my dreams


Goat orgies ?


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (May 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Goat orgies ?


lmao...that's just wrong


----------



## mushroom head (May 10, 2016)

Smells fishy in here.. just gave a feeding of alfalfa tea with fish emulsion.


----------



## Kcbscrogger (May 10, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> Hello hello back for another outdoor season
> All from my seeds except Jurple from the mighty Mo
> The purple haze X Jurple Bigbud came up from seeds that fell off last years plants and I just left them where they came up.. I have cut out the males so just the females remain..
> 
> ...


 This is how my bubba kush ended up, it had the turned downed leaf tips throughout its life just like yours has, it's some pretty good smoke. Good luck


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2016)

Looking great Papa!

We are getting a bunch of late storms because of El Nino. I hope you are safe!



Seedlings:




GTH:




MDL#2:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BLVDog (May 10, 2016)

it's a lil getto but I'm making it work lol , I just need a few more clips and 2 or 3 pieces of rebar. It just needs to last to july


----------



## propertyoftheUS (May 10, 2016)

Are the 17 year cicadas anything to worry about.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (May 10, 2016)

I'm going to buy a fogger what kind should I buy


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2016)

How big of an area? How close are your neighbors?


----------



## papapayne (May 10, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Looking great Papa!
> 
> We are getting a bunch of late storms because of El Nino. I hope you are safe!
> 
> ...



It's sunny and 80 degrees here today, not a cloud in the sky! Thanks for the wishes. 

Stay free stay high

Papa


----------



## papapayne (May 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Goat orgies ?



LOL I have to constantly tell the misses the barn is goat free zone, and a duck free zone. No one listens though lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 10, 2016)

papapayne said:


> LOL I have to constantly tell the misses the barn is goat free zone, and a duck free zone. No one listens though lol.


Cool looking barn man regardless ..does it have a storage loft in the roof


----------



## papapayne (May 10, 2016)

Yea, I have 4 foot of loft in each end this is where the ballasts will be stored, as well as any other infrequently used grow equipmebt.


----------



## Jozikins (May 10, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> I'm going to buy a fogger what kind should I buy


A Harbor Freight paint gun and air compressor. Works great, just a tad bit noisy.


----------



## Smidge34 (May 10, 2016)

I love Jozi posts for knowledge bombs like that lol.


----------



## Smidge34 (May 10, 2016)

We just had tornadoes roll through my half of Kentucky in the last hour, some very close to home. I guess I have to claim these two trailer park homies, even if they are an hour plus away. STILL LMAO! This is so funny it's hard to believe it's real, but it is. 

https://m.facebook.com/DJCORNDOG/posts/10209779481632381


----------



## Smidge34 (May 10, 2016)

"..down at the slaughterhouse, picking up some fish...."


----------



## 757growin (May 10, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> "..down at the slaughterhouse, picking up some fish...."


Jesus, Jesus, Jesus! And the tornado jumped us! Lols classic bro


----------



## Smidge34 (May 10, 2016)

The "Young and Gettin' It" T shirt on homeboy about as crazy as any of it. Guarantee he's looking around for the law and holding his wine breath after she said he held her down in the car on TV.


----------



## Smidge34 (May 10, 2016)

Man, that's like Kip and LaFawnduh two or three decades down the road hahahaha!!!!! Yo


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2016)

I was thinking "sure he held her down because of the tornado!" What were they doing in the van?


----------



## ky man (May 10, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> "..down at the slaughterhouse, picking up some fish...."


I did not see nothing funny about that,when people lost every thing they had and could have been killed.ky


----------



## ky man (May 10, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> We just had tornadoes roll through my half of Kentucky in the last hour, some very close to home. I guess I have to claim these two trailer park homies, even if they are an hour plus away. STILL LMAO! This is so funny it's hard to believe it's real, but it is.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/DJCORNDOG/posts/10209779481632381


I bet if you would have been there when that tornadoe rolled through you would not have been LMAO...............KY


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 10, 2016)

And The farmer hauls another load away


----------



## Smidge34 (May 10, 2016)

ky man said:


> I did not see nothing funny about that,when people lost every thing they had and could have been killed.ky


Tough shit i guess, cause I laughed my ass off.


----------



## CA MTN MAN (May 10, 2016)

I'm so confused here ...


----------



## 757growin (May 10, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> And The farmer hauls another load away


I ache from hauling loads of soil! Have 5 yards extra soil and been working on different veggie gardens to green up the place.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 10, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I love Jozi posts for knowledge bombs like that lol.


big industrial fan handfuls of DE thrown in front of it ..job done don't thank me thank my Australian education lol


----------



## rsbigdaddy (May 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Cool looking barn man regardless ..does it have a storage loft in the roof


You rink this one will Work http://www.amazon.com/Burgess-Electric-Effective-Mosquito-Control/dp/B000CSYKJM/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1462947776&sr=8-7&keywords=Fogger


----------



## TWS (May 11, 2016)

It says it's for mosquitos only .


----------



## TWS (May 11, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Tough shit i guess, cause I laughed my ass off.


Good thing your sisters cousin neace's trailer didn't blow over.


----------



## TWS (May 11, 2016)

CA MTN MAN said:


> I'm so confused here ...


It happens.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> Good thing your sisters cousin neace's trailer didn't blow over.


----------



## papapayne (May 11, 2016)

Panama REd from ace


Malawi african sativa from ace


----------



## papapayne (May 11, 2016)

cq48 by breeders boutique


----------



## Mohican (May 11, 2016)

Malawi from Holy Smoke:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## CA MTN MAN (May 11, 2016)

Brave like an Indian the Mohican of his last...


----------



## pmt62382 (May 11, 2016)

Kosher Kush, Holy Grail [DNA] and 2 Bubba's Gift [Humboldt Seed Organization] I planted 9 seeds and got 4 plants my brother is trying to get me a few clones

Peace


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 11, 2016)

I've been so damn happy today I had to listen to some sad Boss just to keep myself from laughing out loud.


----------



## 757growin (May 11, 2016)

Anyone have tips for dealing with a bee swarm? Lots and lots of them. Possibly african killer bees? Had a huge swarm fly over head this morning. And now I found a few hundred in a scouting party (I think) in one of my garages. I'm thinking I got a battle coming tomorrow.


----------



## supchaka (May 11, 2016)

757growin said:


> Anyone have tips for dealing with a bee swarm? Lots and lots of them. Possibly african killer bees? Had a huge swarm fly over head this morning. And now I found a few hundred in a scouting party (I think) in one of my garages. I'm thinking I got a battle coming tomorrow.


Leave them alone and they'll usually move on within 24 hours. I had a swarm park in my yard once. There was a glob of them hanging on a branch the size of a basketball, had to be just as many in the air. What's in a swarm? A million? It sure looked like it. We called animal control and they said after 24 hours call back and they'll send a bee keeper but they were gone.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (May 11, 2016)

More pics of my babies


----------



## 757growin (May 12, 2016)

supchaka said:


> Leave them alone and they'll usually move on within 24 hours. I had a swarm park in my yard once. There was a glob of them hanging on a branch the size of a basketball, had to be just as many in the air. What's in a swarm? A million? It sure looked like it. We called animal control and they said after 24 hours call back and they'll send a bee keeper but they were gone.


I hope your right! I'm not sure where the swarm landed though, but there were 10s of thousands. Enough to slightly darken the sky. I found a couple hundred in the garage hours later but were gone by dark. Fingers crossed they stay gone. If not hope you don't see me on the headline news. Lol


----------



## mushroom head (May 12, 2016)

-3 outside right now.. really glad I havnt planted anything in ground yet!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 12, 2016)

757growin said:


> Anyone have tips for dealing with a bee swarm? Lots and lots of them. Possibly african killer bees? Had a huge swarm fly over head this morning. And now I found a few hundred in a scouting party (I think) in one of my garages. I'm thinking I got a battle coming tomorrow.


I had one settle in the tree out front of our house about a month or two ago, called out a bee keeper to relocate them. Think it was 75$.


----------



## mwooten102 (May 12, 2016)

757growin said:


> Anyone have tips for dealing with a bee swarm? Lots and lots of them. Possibly african killer bees? Had a huge swarm fly over head this morning. And now I found a few hundred in a scouting party (I think) in one of my garages. I'm thinking I got a battle coming tomorrow.


They'll form a bibwack call a bee keeper they'll come suck them up and take them home. I had to have it done about 15 years back.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## 757growin (May 12, 2016)

They seemed to have found a spot on a steep hillside in some boulders. Got to about within 30 feet and one stung me above the eyebrow. I'll be back at sun down for these fuckers. I'm pretty sure their Africanized. I have had two other honey bee nest on the property since I've been here and never a problem. These fuckers are aggressive.


----------



## eddy600 (May 12, 2016)

I have had a hive in my wood pile for three years now,they haven't pollinated my plants so I just give them their space.


----------



## jacrispy (May 12, 2016)

incredible bulkincredible bulkpeppermint kushthe patch


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> incredible bulkView attachment 3679905incredible bulkView attachment 3679907peppermint kushView attachment 3679908the patchView attachment 3679911


sweet spot


----------



## pmt62382 (May 12, 2016)

Got a few items today a couple of the dirt farm mix and some 30 gallon pots

this is what I used for my one plant last season

Trainwreck



Peace


----------



## treemansbuds (May 12, 2016)

757growin said:


> They seemed to have found a spot on a steep hillside in some boulders. Got to about within 30 feet and one stung me above the eyebrow. I'll be back at sun down for these fuckers. I'm pretty sure their Africanized. I have had two other honey bee nest on the property since I've been here and never a problem. These fuckers are aggressive.


Please record your fight with them. Should make a good You Tube video
TMB-


----------



## 757growin (May 12, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Please record your fight with them. Should make a good You Tube video
> TMB-


I will. But you'll have to see it off my phone cause I don't post videos(mostly for lack of know how). Waiting for the bee suit from amazon. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 12, 2016)

757growin said:


> I will. But you'll have to see it off my phone cause I don't post videos(mostly for lack of know how). Waiting for the bee suit from amazon. Thanks for your interest.


Teach me how to fight bees! haha


----------



## 757growin (May 12, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Teach me how to fight bees! haha


I'm going with full on bee suit. And double fisting the 2 cans of spray with a 22 foot stream. Once in close I got some foam shit to hit them with. If the bee suit does its job I should be good. If not I got a serious hillside to book it up! Lols. But either way it goes down at dusk on sat. It's within 600 feet of a neighbors house so I have to remove it by law. I'd rather take care of it before the county shows up. They got little ones too, so got to be done.


----------



## mr.bernit (May 12, 2016)

757growin said:


> I'm going with full on bee suit. And double fisting the 2 cans of spray with a 22 foot stream. Once in close I got some foam shit to hit them with. If the bee suit does its job I should be good. If not I got a serious hillside to book it up! Lols. But either way it goes down at dusk on sat. It's within 600 feet of a neighbors house so I have to remove it by law. I'd rather take care of it before the county shows up. They got little ones too, so got to be done.


I have to get rid of wasps many times throught the year, i usually do it in the mornings when the temp is low, right before the sun is coming up , theyre so sound asleep they never know what hit them. Ive tried at dusk as well but some usually are still active. Good luck on the fight!


----------



## Immortalpeace (May 12, 2016)

Fuck I love scrolling through here when I have the time. Everyone's plants are so beautiful. 
I'm a big super silver haze fan so can't wait to see how she turns out.


----------



## mushroom head (May 13, 2016)

Graveyard of lost hope and dreams


----------



## treemansbuds (May 13, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Graveyard of lost hope and dreams
> View attachment 3680629


Males?
TMB-


----------



## mushroom head (May 13, 2016)

You got that right man :/ rather find them now than when I haul them out into the bush and plant them.


----------



## CA MTN MAN (May 13, 2016)

Nothing worse then finding a forgotten male after its too late


----------



## ruby fruit (May 13, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Males?
> TMB-


We had a strike rate of 100% females from your seeds this season with 3 from 3


----------



## doublejj (May 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> We had a strike rate of 100% females from your seeds this season with 3 from 3


----------



## ruby fruit (May 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


>


lol gave me a laugh after some horrible news last night....


----------



## papapayne (May 13, 2016)

My full season plants are chugging along beautifully. they all got a shot of maxsea last week, and a strong dose of aact yesterday. That was the last batch of AACt before I got my RO filter, looking forward to seeing if with the RO filter I see more foam on the tea. One of the local growers I have been talking shop with mentioned his well water was killing the microbe herd. And I had noticed my tea foam is a lot less since moving to this house, so curious to see if that was the difference.

Anyway, enough yacking heres some pics!

Prime moonshine @bigworm6969


Wet dreams 


Wet dreams 




las vegas purple kush on the left purple trainwreck




Grandmaster kush #1 shes a hungry hungry plant

grand master kush #2


wet dreams x blueberry snow lotus 


the 3 bangi haze - starting to seem happy in their new homes, but still a little bit of adjusting they are needing to do. I expect them to take off soon!


----------



## ruby fruit (May 13, 2016)

papapayne said:


> My full season plants are chugging along beautifully. they all got a shot of maxsea last week, and a strong dose of aact yesterday. That was the last batch of AACt before I got my RO filter, looking forward to seeing if with the RO filter I see more foam on the tea. One of the local growers I have been talking shop with mentioned his well water was killing the microbe herd. And I had noticed my tea foam is a lot less since moving to this house, so curious to see if that was the difference.
> 
> Anyway, enough yacking heres some pics!
> 
> ...


gmk look awesome im gonna see if I can get a fem early outta mine and veg in tent prior to outside


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 14, 2016)

Back from Colorado and getting ready to make some flowers. Hope everyone is well


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Back from Colorado and getting ready to make some flowers. Hope everyone is well
> View attachment 3681234 View attachment 3681235 View attachment 3681236 View attachment 3681237 View attachment 3681238


Killer view, last pic. Welcome back bro


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Dr.D81 (May 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Killer view, last pic. Welcome back bro


Thanks buddy


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 14, 2016)

Did ever tell y'all how much I love my job! How greatful I am to all of the growers I have been alowed to visit and started getting to know on a personal level


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Did ever tell y'all how much I love my job! How greatful I am to all of the growers I have been alowed to visit and started getting to know on a personal level


 Cool as fck bro. The plants also feed off that positivity. I hear you!


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 14, 2016)

@TWS hows it going with you?


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks buddy
> View attachment 3681246 View attachment 3681247 View attachment 3681248 View attachment 3681249


Dont forget to roll thru over my direction , next year sometime maybe?


----------



## 757growin (May 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Did ever tell y'all how much I love my job! How greatful I am to all of the growers I have been alowed to visit and started getting to know on a personal level


Don't forget rui for making all that possible!


----------



## ruby fruit (May 14, 2016)

757growin said:


> Don't forget rui for making all that possible!


Roll up it


----------



## TWS (May 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @TWS hows it going with you?


Not a whole heck of a lot vns. Lol


----------



## 757growin (May 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> Not a whole heck of a lot vns. Lol
> 
> View attachment 3681330 View attachment 3681331 View attachment 3681332


Man Ive been waiting forever for some pics! I'm guessing your backs hurting more then mine! What strains are in there? I'm liking the colors on the purps.


----------



## 757growin (May 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Roll up it


I operate under the influence here and I'm possibly dyslexic.


----------



## TWS (May 14, 2016)

757growin said:


> Man Ive been waiting forever for some pics! I'm guessing your backs hurting more then mine! What strains are in there? I'm liking the colors on the purps.


That is all cherry pie with 50 f nights. My back is fine , my left shoulder is the problem . Started out like I slept on it wrong months ago but now it pops and hurts with little movement . The light dep tarp kills it .Hope it's not a cuff. I have no insurance yet . Obama care . Lol !


----------



## 757growin (May 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> That is all cherry pie with 50 f nights. My back is fine , my left shoulder is the problem . Started out like I slept on it wrong months ago but now it pops and hurts with little movement . The light dep tarp kills it .Hope it's not a cuff. I have no insurance yet . Obama care . Lol !


Pulling tarp didn't work for me. Definitely sucked. I got a 1 ton hand truck, its huge. But moves big pots and plants pretty easy. Takes 15 minutes twice a day to get them in and out the garage. But I only have (18 ) 20 gallons. Hope the arm feels better. Maybe a golden arm or something like jj got rigged for the depo?


----------



## mr.bernit (May 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> Not a whole heck of a lot vns. Lol
> 
> View attachment 3681330 View attachment 3681331 View attachment 3681332


What size of pots are those?


----------



## TWS (May 14, 2016)

757growin said:


> Pulling tarp didn't work for me. Definitely sucked. I got a 1 ton hand truck, its huge. But moves big pots and plants pretty easy. Takes 15 minutes twice a day to get them in and out the garage. But I only have (18 ) 20 gallons. Hope the arm feels better. Maybe a golden arm or something like jj got rigged for the deposit?


We have an arm as well as jj but it is still quite a task. I can do it by my self if it's completely dry . Wet it, forget it . It's really a two man job.


----------



## TWS (May 14, 2016)

mr.bernit said:


> What size of pots are those?


Those are 50's and will get switched out to 150's for full season.


----------



## eddy600 (May 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> Those are 50's and will get switched out to 150's for full season.


 do you roll the sides down to transplant? at the end of last season it was hard to remove the root ball,I was worried about wrecking the bag.


----------



## treemansbuds (May 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> That is all cherry pie with 50 f nights. My back is fine , my left shoulder is the problem . Started out like I slept on it wrong months ago but now it pops and hurts with little movement . The light dep tarp kills it .Hope it's not a cuff. I have no insurance yet . Obama care . Lol !


I just had an MRI on my right shoulder and they found a "moderate" tear of the cuff.....yuck! Already had the left shoulder done, and it's a pain in the ass recovery.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> Not a whole heck of a lot vns. Lol
> 
> View attachment 3681330 View attachment 3681331 View attachment 3681332


Like a Boss.....


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2016)

I messed mine up hauling the lumber from the driveway to the backyard when I started work on the screen house. Took a year before I could use it normally again.

Lesson learned - don't stack giant loads of lumber on your shoulder and carry it 200 ft. Hire somebody young to do it!


----------



## Madagascar (May 14, 2016)

24k 2.5 weeks into flower


----------



## Edd420 (May 14, 2016)

Yay they sprouted got a blueberry cheesecake n karma og. Anyone try out seedmans karma genetics seeds karma og by any chance wondering if worth what I payed


----------



## TWS (May 14, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> do you roll the sides down to transplant? at the end of last season it was hard to remove the root ball,I was worried about wrecking the bag.


Those get harvested here in a bit and the bags switched out.


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> Those get harvested here in a bit and the bags switched out.


how's the arm bro?..


----------



## papapayne (May 14, 2016)

Madagascar said:


> 24k 2.5 weeks into flowerView attachment 3681434


Looking dznk!


----------



## mr.bernit (May 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> That is all cherry pie with 50 f nights. My back is fine , my left shoulder is the problem . Started out like I slept on it wrong months ago but now it pops and hurts with little movement . The light dep tarp kills it .Hope it's not a cuff. I have no insurance yet . Obama care . Lol !


When does the cherry pie finish flowering outdoors?


----------



## rsbigdaddy (May 14, 2016)

At one of my spot going to be using sunshine 4 soil I was wonder would it be ok to add 2 cups of lime to 100 gallon pots in that soilless mix


----------



## Madagascar (May 14, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Looking dznk!


Thanks man here's the journal for it. A little left to go 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/24k-gold-journal-kosher-x-tangie.906581/#post-12524332


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 14, 2016)

> mr.bernit, post: 12596063, member: 894640" when does the cherry pie finish flowering outdoors?


Like nov 1stish


Edd420 said:


> View attachment 3681681 Yay they sprouted got a blueberry cheesecake n karma og. Anyone try out seedmans karma genetics seeds karma og by any chance wondering if worth what I payed


I ran some and the girl that looked the best and made the trip west turned out to be a boy but he made nice babies. I am about to flip a bunch of Aura Og (sfv og x kog) and goji og f2 x kog


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 14, 2016)

Got a new clone today @420tycoon 
Charlotte's web


----------



## papapayne (May 14, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I just had an MRI on my right shoulder and they found a "moderate" tear of the cuff.....yuck! Already had the left shoulder done, and it's a pain in the ass recovery.
> TMB-


Damn man that sucks.


----------



## Joedank (May 14, 2016)

757growin said:


> Don't forget rui for making all that possible!


dude you all would crack up the number of times doc an i had to say "roll it up " when pulling the greeenhouse cover ..lol
some great pics doc...chopped the cherry pie and doc an i puffed on some phenos from the urkle X dragonsblood not the best cannabis ever but pretty great smells


----------



## mushroom head (May 14, 2016)

Joedank said:


> dude you all would crack up the number of times doc an i had to say "roll it up " when pulling the greeenhouse cover ..lol
> some great pics doc...chopped the cherry pie View attachment 3682011and doc an i puffed on some phenos from the urkle X dragonsblood not the best cannabis ever but pretty great smellsView attachment 3682016


Beautiful Joe!


----------



## Joedank (May 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Got a new clone today @420tycoon
> Charlotte's webView attachment 3682001


that lemon funk as good as my lemon terppz dabs??


mushroom head said:


> Beautiful Joe!


should have something for you in a few ..sorry been behind ..


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 14, 2016)

Joedank said:


> that lemon funk as good as my lemon terppz dabs??
> 
> 
> should have something for you in a few ..sorry been behind ..


No


----------



## mushroom head (May 14, 2016)

Hey all good man.. thanks for remembering  I have to grow that cherry pie some day. Long flowering time so it will have to be indoors.


----------



## Joedank (May 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> No


lol...
missed ya at daze dabs this morning


----------



## Joedank (May 14, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Hey all good man.. thanks for remembering  I have to grow that cherry pie some day. Long flowering time so it will have to be indoors.


i will try to remember to hit you with the cherrypie X ghostcookies to run


----------



## Kasuti (May 14, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I just had an MRI on my right shoulder and they found a "moderate" tear of the cuff.....yuck! Already had the left shoulder done, and it's a pain in the ass recovery.
> TMB-


I know how you feel man, had same thing done on my right shoulder 2wks ago and they found ligament damage in forearm and upper arm, so there's no telling how long I'll be out of commission after surgery. Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## mushroom head (May 14, 2016)

Joedank said:


> i will try to remember to hit you with the cherrypie X ghostcookies to run


That would seriously be appreciated! Ghostcookies alone sounds dank. Lemon terppz dabs.. you extract terpenes Joe?


----------



## rsbigdaddy (May 14, 2016)

http://www.kinneynursery.com/product/garden-mix Think about picking up this soil add perlite and lime to it


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> http://www.kinneynursery.com/product/garden-mix Think about picking up this soil add perlite and lime to it


I'd check out their gardeners delight...http://www.kinneynursery.com/product/gardeners-delight


----------



## rsbigdaddy (May 14, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I'd check out their gardeners delight...http://www.kinneynursery.com/product/gardeners-delight


Ya that what we use at one spot it there I was just looking at other one was going to add perlite and some other stuff


----------



## papapayne (May 14, 2016)

mr.bernit said:


> When does the cherry pie finish flowering outdoors?


Early November


----------



## Kasuti (May 14, 2016)

Joedank said:


> dude you all would crack up the number of times doc an i had to say "roll it up " when pulling the greeenhouse cover ..lol
> some great pics doc...chopped the cherry pie View attachment 3682011and doc an i puffed on some phenos from the urkle X dragonsblood not the best cannabis ever but pretty great smellsView attachment 3682016


Everything I've Read and seen about cherrypie sounds like a great strain, but will it grow as nicely indoors? I really hope so cause it looks damn good outside.


----------



## 420tycoon (May 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Got a new clone today @420tycoon
> Charlotte's webView attachment 3682001


nice man!!! whoot


----------



## TWS (May 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> how's the arm bro?..


Probably about as good as your neck. Lol 
Alot of advil .


----------



## My-island-home-grown (May 15, 2016)

Hope 2016 season brings all my fellow growers across the sea, giant buds and sticky fingers!


----------



## fandango (May 15, 2016)

TWS said:


> Not a whole heck of a lot vns. Lol
> 
> View attachment 3681330 View attachment 3681331 View attachment 3681332


I like that small-big-small-big grouping there/and the GH frame looks good.


----------



## 757growin (May 15, 2016)

Joedank said:


> dude you all would crack up the number of times doc an i had to say "roll it up " when pulling the greeenhouse cover ..lol
> some great pics doc...chopped the cherry pie View attachment 3682011and doc an i puffed on some phenos from the urkle X dragonsblood not the best cannabis ever but pretty great smellsView attachment 3682016


I feel ya! I got an easy 90/95% of my mj growing knowledge here. Hip hip hooray for rui (riu for @rubyfruit).


----------



## jaybllr333 (May 15, 2016)

Night pics of the light dep girls.....getting sugary


----------



## jaybllr333 (May 15, 2016)

Here are the full season gals. From left to right.....

NY Sour diesel, Sweet cheese, Jack 47, Gigabud, and Darkstar


----------



## mushroom head (May 15, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Here are the full season gals. From left to right.....
> 
> NY Sour diesel, Sweet cheese, Jack 47, Gigabud, and Darkstar


Hey man looking really nice and healthy. Sweet cheese by sweet seeds?


----------



## jaybllr333 (May 15, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Hey man looking really nice and healthy. Sweet cheese by sweet seeds?


Yessir....the Jack 47 is from them too. You grown out anything from Sweet Seeds?


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 15, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Everything I've Read and seen about cherrypie sounds like a great strain, but will it grow as nicely indoors? I really hope so cause it looks damn good outside.


Depending on gardener. Some say it is he'll I have not ever had a problem and it yields well


----------



## TWS (May 15, 2016)

fandango said:


> I like that small-big-small-big grouping there/and the GH frame looks good.


I thought we were done with the hardest parts and ladder work but next is the cover track and wiggle wire across all the tops of the trusses. Getting close though.
Lol. Yea little 10 gallons in between .


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 15, 2016)

Joedank said:


> lol...
> missed ya at daze dabs this morning


Me to but got my daze dabs in the works


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## Jozikins (May 15, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Everything I've Read and seen about cherrypie sounds like a great strain, but will it grow as nicely indoors? I really hope so cause it looks damn good outside.


It's actually my favorite strain to run indoor! She grows quickly and is strong in structure, so you don't need as much canopy management as you would with other og-like plants. She takes about 10 to 13 weeks, but she nearly doubles the weight of the blue dreams she shares a room with so it's well worth the extra time. Not to mention that she grows without popcorn nugs, nothing but dense flowers, top to bottom. And with a good ac/dehumidifier and a well managed reservoir you can get very intense red and purple hues without risking rot. 10/10 recommend cherry pie for indoors, greenhouse, and outdoors.


----------



## northeastmarco (May 15, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Early November


We will see how cherry pie x stumbleweed comes out and when it finishes this season,just started some.


----------



## CA MTN MAN (May 15, 2016)

Trying out some LST on this beautiful plant.. Buddy called it FTY kush (from the yard) cause he found it randomly growing in his yard lol definitely one of the most vigorous plants I've grown


----------



## CA MTN MAN (May 15, 2016)




----------



## getawaymountain (May 15, 2016)

got the 42 bails of dirt in the yard for the ones coming out the greenhouse next weekend


----------



## Jozikins (May 15, 2016)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Trying out some LST on this beautiful plant.. Buddy called it FTY kush (from the yard) cause he found it randomly growing in his yard lol definitely one of the most vigorous plants I've grown


Best strain name of the season lmao


----------



## ruby fruit (May 15, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Early November


That would be early may for me id guess


----------



## ruby fruit (May 15, 2016)

757growin said:


> I feel ya! I got an easy 90/95% of my mj growing knowledge here. Hip hip hooray for rui (riu for @rubyfruit).


Everything ive learnt since 2014 on rui has seen me grow better dank buds...and im 42 talk about a late starter


----------



## Kasuti (May 15, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> It's actually my favorite strain to run indoor! She grows quickly and is strong in structure, so you don't need as much canopy management as you would with other og-like plants. She takes about 10 to 13 weeks, but she nearly doubles the weight of the blue dreams she shares a room with so it's well worth the extra time. Not to mention that she grows without popcorn nugs, nothing but dense flowers, top to bottom. And with a good ac/dehumidifier and a well managed reservoir you can get very intense red and purple hues without risking rot. 10/10 recommend cherry pie for indoors, greenhouse, and outdoors.


Thanx for info. Will definitely consider cp and sherbert for my next run, thanx.


----------



## Jozikins (May 16, 2016)

Just thought I'd give a little update so you guys know I still like you. I've been meaning to reply to the BBQ thread for a while. Thank you everyone for your kindness and time. Sorry I was late, and sorry to everyone who I missed since I showed up at 5 fucking o'clock because I tried to make 50 edibles at the last minute, lol.

Here is a group shot of a few of my full season starts. Left to right, Nuggs' Gorilla Glue #4, TWS' Huckleberry, Another GG4, and TWS' Woody #2 (different from what I brought to the bbq, better yielder with better structure haha) Don't worry, what y'all got was still TWS' original and it's great stuff! Really excellent for breeding!

Once they start flowering I don't know how the hell I'm going to get more than 3 or 4 in 50 gallon pots to fit in this greenhouse. I had the whole thing tarped off to stash equipment in during the down season.

I suppose whatever doesn't fit into there will go out on the rest of the deck. Can you believe we've been growing pounds on this fairly suburban deck for 6 seasons now??


----------



## Jozikins (May 16, 2016)

Almost forgot, check out my little ones. Might be using them for this project or another one I was thinking about doing, but I better figure it out quick!

Here is my Blurple. It's a bagseed from some dank I got from the dispo I used to work with, Sungrow. Before you ask if you should move work to them, don't, the owner is a fucking asshole, lol. This is supposed to be BlueDream x GDP and I hope it can replace my BD cut.

My beautiful Cherry Pie, I got about 5 of them just like it right now! I think she'll go to project #2 if I do it. Otherwise she'll be in a 20 gal pot somewhere on the deck.

Check out this Candy Train I got at the BBQ! Can you believe how fast she is moving!!?? Who brought her? I fucking love her already!

And I believe this is the barely rooted Sunset Sherbert I got from Aeroknow (right? I think. Fuck, hard to remember member names, faces, and real names haha.) A big reason I came to the BBQ was for this cut right here! I came for lots of good reasons, this was one, haha.

And finally, you know you got a real Huckleberry when you see this signature leaf. She's got devil horns because she good as hell, lol.
 

That's all for now. Thanks RIU! I'd be one shitty gardener without you guys right now!


----------



## My-island-home-grown (May 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Got a new clone today @420tycoon
> Charlotte's webView attachment 3682001


Man how much does a clone like this set you back?


----------



## eddy600 (May 16, 2016)

My-island-home-grown said:


> Man how much does a clone like this set you back?


Not sure what he payed for that one but clonevill in LA charges $30 for that size and refers to them as reedy to flower clones.


----------



## cbtbudz (May 16, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Just thought I'd give a little update so you guys know I still like you. I've been meaning to reply to the BBQ thread for a while. Thank you everyone for your kindness and time. Sorry I was late, and sorry to everyone who I missed since I showed up at 5 fucking o'clock because I tried to make 50 edibles at the last minute, lol.
> 
> Here is a group shot of a few of my full season starts. Left to right, Nuggs' Gorilla Glue #4, TWS' Huckleberry, Another GG4, and TWS' Woody #2 (different from what I brought to the bbq, better yielder with better structure haha) Don't worry, what y'all got was still TWS' original and it's great stuff! Really excellent for breeding!View attachment 3683002
> 
> ...


Did those raw cuts ever root for you?


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Almost forgot, check out my little ones. Might be using them for this project or another one I was thinking about doing, but I better figure it out quick!
> 
> Here is my Blurple. It's a bagseed from some dank I got from the dispo I used to work with, Sungrow. Before you ask if you should move work to them, don't, the owner is a fucking asshole, lol. This is supposed to be BlueDream x GDP and I hope it can replace my BD cut.View attachment 3683011
> 
> ...


Looking real nice bro and thanks for the woody


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2016)

My-island-home-grown said:


> Man how much does a clone like this set you back?


I got it and a gram of rosin that was $25 for $40 after my ommp discount
@cbtbudz thay run $20 here and around $10 in portland


----------



## rsbigdaddy (May 16, 2016)

I have some sour diesel plants I'm going to light depo starting on June first there in 15 gallon smart pots will it even make a dif if I put theme in 30 gallon pots right know


----------



## Jozikins (May 16, 2016)

cbtbudz said:


> Did those raw cuts ever root for you?


Yeah but the gorilla cheese got some fuzz growing on the stem so I had to toss out. Cindy did fine, she just got starated on notes. Love the smell!


----------



## treemansbuds (May 16, 2016)

*The Garden is in!!!*
Busy weekend here on the ranch. I filled 8-200 gallon Smart Pots. Each pot was filled with "Empire Builder" soil from Sanctuary Soils. 4cubic feet of perlite, 2 bags of worm castings, and 2 shovel scoops of Dr. Earths "Life" 5-5-5 fertilizer was added and hand tilled into each 200 gallon pot. Pots were watered in, I waited 24 hours, than planted this years crop.
_*8 plants this season;*_
These first two strains have been in my garden for the past 6 years.
*2-Grand Masters kush*. Looks like I have 2 different phenos, hoping one is leaning a bit more to the SR-71 Purple Kush (father) genetics.
*2-Mad Purps*. BIG FAT FROSTY PURPLE BUDS. She's a big girl, looks like 2 of the same phenos.
*1-Getaway Special*. She's supposed to be an early finisher. Seeds were donated by @getawaymountain I hope to do my east coast brother proud.
*1-Jesus OG X Jilly Bean*. This is my "high risk" plant this season. Seeds were donated by @Mohican and from his 411, I'm the first to grow her to flower. So there was no information on growing, flowers, structure,...nothing. I guess the saying here is; "Nothing ventured nothing gained"? She sure sounds good!
_*I have 2 clones this season;*_
*1- Cherry Pie*. She's the smallest of all my starts, but she's a late finisher. She gets a little more veg time to fatten up! I'm sure she'll produce nice. Thanks @doublejj & @Garden Boss
*1- Orange Romulin*. Not sure if this is Wheezers cut (did Wheezer pass away?) but this cut is from @unspecified & @nuggs
Hoping for a great season, and looking forward to growing the new strains.
TMB-


----------



## getawaymountain (May 16, 2016)

thats good tmb I want to see what you can do with it out there good luck


----------



## papapayne (May 16, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> *The Garden is in!!!*
> Busy weekend here on the ranch. I filled 8-200 gallon Smart Pots. Each pot was filled with "Empire Builder" soil from Sanctuary Soils. 4cubic feet of perlite, 2 bags of worm castings, and 2 shovel scoops of Dr. Earths "Life" 5-5-5 fertilizer was added and hand tilled into each 200 gallon pot. Pots were watered in, I waited 24 hours, than planted this years crop.
> _*8 plants this season;*_
> These first two strains have been in my garden for the past 6 years.
> ...



NICE!!! I had the grand master genetics wrong! I thought it was grand daddy purp x master kush...stoner memory fails! Will have to make a note of that.

Congrats on the planting, I am planning on getting mine in their 200s the 21st or 23rd, have to look back at the calender. 

Anyway, wishing ya positive vibes, and try to take it easy on the shoulder!

stay free stay high

papa


----------



## papapayne (May 16, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> thats good tmb I want to see what you can do with it out there good luck


I second that!!! Knowing the treeman, should be a behemoth


----------



## rsbigdaddy (May 16, 2016)

Pic of the baby's


----------



## treemansbuds (May 16, 2016)

papapayne said:


> NICE!!! I had the grand master genetics wrong! I thought it was grand daddy purp x master kush...stoner memory fails! Will have to make a note of that.
> 
> Congrats on the planting, I am planning on getting mine in their 200s the 21st or 23rd, have to look back at the calender.
> 
> ...


You are correct, Grand Master is GDP x Master Kush. I bread my SR-71 Purple Kush male with the Grand Master female. I never re-named it, but it's what you smoked at the BBQ. All the phenos so far have taken after the mother (Grand Master), I was just hoping to get one a bit more SR-71.
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (May 16, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Man, that's like Kip and LaFawnduh two or three decades down the road hahahaha!!!!! Yo


Hey Smidge-
How's the health buddy?
I read about your cleaning mis-hap, how are you feeling?
Hoping for a speedy recovery.
TMB-


----------



## My-island-home-grown (May 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I got it and a gram of rosin that was $25 for $40 after my ommp discount
> @cbtbudz thay run $20 here and around $10 in portland


Fuck man I'm moving to the U.S
We're just way to slow over here in Aus dude


----------



## My-island-home-grown (May 16, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> Not sure what he payed for that one but clonevill in LA charges $30 for that size and refers to them as reedy to flower clones.


Fuck I hate living in Aus. 
I think it's time for me to move to the U.S


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 16, 2016)

My-island-home-grown said:


> Fuck I hate living in Aus.
> I think it's time for me to move to the U.S


So you think it better in the US? Fat ass chance of that. Lived there for 30 years, got well above my fill.


----------



## whodatnation (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (May 16, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3683584


Oh I am ready to see this progress . What all you got in there @whodatnation ? Looking good bro


----------



## Smidge34 (May 16, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Hey Smidge-
> How's the health buddy?
> I read about your cleaning mis-hap, how are you feeling?
> Hoping for a speedy recovery.
> TMB-


Thanks for asking man. Lungs are still sore and congested, but the constant need to cough has passed. I couldn't cough anymore anyway. My head hurts from coughing and my ribs too lol. I made some quick and easy firecrackers earlier to get good and medicated as I can't smoke anything without coughing and gagging up a lung. I feel soothed now. I smoke a lot and have felt pretty shitty last two days not being able to smoke and not feeling like making butter and cookies.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> You are correct, Grand monster GDP x Master Kush. I bread my SR-71 Purple Kush male with the Grand Master female. I never re-named it, but it's what you smoked at the BBQ. All the phenos so far have taken after the mother (Grand Master), I was just hoping to get one a bit more SR-71.
> TMB-


I have come by a socal masterkush and a seed pheno hunted master kush i will most likely impregnate to pass a nice stash back to you. God's gift and GDP will get hit too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3683584


How you doing yea!


----------



## whodatnation (May 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> How you doing yea!


Busy!


----------



## papapayne (May 16, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> You are correct, Grand Master is GDP x Master Kush. I bread my SR-71 Purple Kush male with the Grand Master female. I never re-named it, but it's what you smoked at the BBQ. All the phenos so far have taken after the mother (Grand Master), I was just hoping to get one a bit more SR-71.
> TMB-


Oh ok, which version of seeds did I end up with from the bbq? Grand master x sr71, or the GDP x Master?


----------



## Joedank (May 16, 2016)

hey brothers and sisters 
could use some good vibes to my family right now . i just cut down the majority of my clone onlys and have no place to grow this summer as of now . might be the end of this ride for me  bummed 
thanks for the support riu family 
joe.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (May 16, 2016)

Just put some of the sd in from 15 gal pots to 30 for my first light depo I'm trying


----------



## papapayne (May 16, 2016)

Joedank said:


> hey brothers and sisters
> could use some good vibes to my family right now . i just cut down the majority of my clone onlys and have no place to grow this summer as of now . might be the end of this ride for me  bummed
> thanks for the support riu family
> joe.


Oh no! Sorry to hear that man. Sending you good vibes man, and some blunt smoke.

Stay free stay high

Papa


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 16, 2016)

Joedank said:


> hey brothers and sisters
> could use some good vibes to my family right now . i just cut down the majority of my clone onlys and have no place to grow this summer as of now . might be the end of this ride for me  bummed
> thanks for the support riu family
> joe.


Sending good karma your way brother. Shitty to hear this man


----------



## TWS (May 16, 2016)

The night shift .


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 16, 2016)

TWS said:


> The night shift .
> 
> View attachment 3683727 View attachment 3683728


Fucking sick! Im scared with my 1k electric bill! hahaha


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 16, 2016)

TWS said:


> The night shift .
> 
> View attachment 3683727 View attachment 3683728


"The night shift ."

Coming along nice, since BBQ I have stepped up to 7gals. Ty for the knowledge!


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 16, 2016)

TWS said:


> The night shift .
> 
> View attachment 3683727 View attachment 3683728


Killing it brah.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 16, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> "The night shift ."
> 
> Coming along nice, since BBQ I have stepped up to 7gals. Ty for the knowledge!View attachment 3683731 View attachment 3683732
> 
> View attachment 3683729


Nice job buzzd2kill


----------



## TWS (May 16, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> "The night shift ."
> 
> Coming along nice, since BBQ I have stepped up to 7gals. Ty for the knowledge!View attachment 3683731 View attachment 3683732
> 
> View attachment 3683729


 That's a promix grow . Give me my 2 gallon ebb n grow pots back and a rez.
Lol
Pain in the watussi.


----------



## treemansbuds (May 16, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Oh ok, which version of seeds did I end up with from the bbq? Grand master x sr71, or the GDP x Master?


If you got Grand Master seeds from me, they're Grand Master X SR-71 Purple kush. I only had 5 Grand Daddy Purps X Master kush (Grand Master) seeds. I bread the SR-71 male with the Grand Master female.
TMB-


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 16, 2016)

TWS said:


> That's a promix grow . Give me my 2 gallon ebb n grow pots back and a rez.
> Lol
> Pain in the watussi.


I'll take the promix. Not a pain in the ass if its all you ever done


----------



## TWS (May 16, 2016)

I have a bunch of orange og up. Waiting for the cull but will be a prime canidate this season .


----------



## TWS (May 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I'll take the promix. Not a pain in the ass if its all you ever done


 Frikin penthouse growers .


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 16, 2016)

TWS said:


> That's a promix grow . Give me my 2 gallon ebb n grow pots back and a rez.
> Lol
> Pain in the watussi.


Soon as I move back to my pad im going hydro, I hope to pick ur brain @TWS . Once I filled and moved the sevens the verdict was in!


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 16, 2016)

TWS said:


> Frikin penthouse growers .


nipped about 16 tops off of 1 of these Aloha Grape Stompers this morning. 1 of 2 still growing up and out with only pre flowers while the rest are full on flowering, weird


----------



## TWS (May 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> nipped about 16 tops off of 1 of these Aloha Grape Stompers this morning. 1 of 2 still growing up and out with only pre flowers while the rest are full on flowering, weird


Sounds like a developing herm ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2016)

hanging out


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 16, 2016)

TWS said:


> Sounds like a developing herm ?


I'm always keeping an eye on them so will keep on that, but I dont think so...


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> hanging outView attachment 3683745


They've been up raiding the basil flowers here


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> They've been up raiding the basil flowers here


that one was chilling on a grape ape leaf


----------



## papapayne (May 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Killing it brah.





treemansbuds said:


> If you got Grand Master seeds from me, they're Grand Master X SR-71 Purple kush. I only had 5 Grand Daddy Purps X Master kush (Grand Master) seeds. I bread the SR-71 male with the Grand Master female.
> TMB-



Thanks for the clarification


----------



## TWS (May 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> They've been up raiding the basil flowers here


What ? Transvestites?


----------



## My-island-home-grown (May 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> So you think it better in the US? Fat ass chance of that. Lived there for 30 years, got well above my fill.


Australia is over priced as its still illegal in every way all over Australia and to get clones from a great strain is bare to none


----------



## Smidge34 (May 17, 2016)

TWS said:


> The night shift .
> 
> View attachment 3683727 View attachment 3683728


Got damn man!! I am slowly headin there 1K at a time. Talk about some fucking inspiration! I'm contemplating ordering another 1K Gavita right now lol.

Just to compare electric costs across the country, I'm curious about your costs. My bill used to consistently be around $100 a month prior to growing. I added 3200 watts of lights, a 500cfm exhaust fan, a dehumidifier and a window unit and increased my bill to around $325. $225 per month for 3200 watts and accessories. Not bad to me, especially considering I get close to that for an oz. No brainer.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 17, 2016)

My-island-home-grown said:


> Australia is over priced as its still illegal in every way all over Australia and to get clones from a great strain is bare to none


I hear you on the weed deal but thats it man; thats one of the only positives.....get some good seeds and grow your own. You dont have to move to shitsville #2 (since you consider aus shit) to get good weed.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (May 17, 2016)

TWS said:


> What ? Transvestites?


the hermaphrodite bees raid the tranvestites


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 17, 2016)

This hash is real good . I'm on fkn fire


----------



## TWS (May 17, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Got damn man!! I am slowly headin there 1K at a time. Talk about some fucking inspiration! I'm contemplating ordering another 1K Gavita right now lol.
> Just to compare electric costs across the country, I'm curious about your costs. My bill used to consistently be around $100 a month prior to growing. I added 3200 watts of lights, a 500cfm exhaust fan, a dehumidifier and a window unit and increased my bill to around $325. $225 per month for 3200 watts and accessories. Not bad to me, especially considering I get close to that for an oz. No brainer.


You pay way less. Let's just put it that way .
I run about 6k at home including ac ,fans and vegg lights and is close to 850 a month .


----------



## pmt62382 (May 17, 2016)

Last Week 
 
Today
 
Peace


----------



## Smidge34 (May 17, 2016)

One thing though, I didn't fire up the 2K of Gavitas until mid September last year, so I haven't been through a summer yet. If I had 6K I'd need a bigger ac unit too. Hell, I bet I'd be pushing $650 with all that. Imagine that, 3 ozs of bud out the door and electric all paid on 6K. Damn it!


----------



## TWS (May 17, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> One thing though, I didn't fire up the 2K of Gavitas until mid September last year, so I haven't been through a summer yet. If I had 6K I'd need a bigger ac unit too. Hell, I bet I'd be pushing $650 with all that. Imagine that, 3 ozs of bud out the door and electric all paid on 6K. Damn it!


Half pound a month for me . Lol


----------



## papapayne (May 17, 2016)

My 8k flower, 1600 vin veg, and house runs around 450 to 500, but oregon has cheaper power then most. Only 7 cents a kilawatt.


----------



## doublejj (May 17, 2016)

Greenhouses & more greenhouses......


----------



## Smidge34 (May 17, 2016)

papapayne said:


> My 8k flower, 1600 vin veg, and house runs around 450 to 500, but oregon has cheaper power then most. Only 7 cents a kilawatt.


That is cheap, thought we had the lowest at a hair over 9 cents. Thing is if you go over 50 kWh with my company your base fee jumps $40 plus a cent and a half more per kilowatt hour. I'm pushing 30 kWh right now, so l will be limited on adding lights until I get solar figured out. I do not want some bookkeeper at the light company wondering why the hell I went from 10 kWh pre-grow to 50+.


----------



## slow drawl (May 17, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> That is cheap, thought we had the lowest at a hair over 9 cents. Thing is if you go over 50 kWh with my company your base fee jumps $40 plus a cent and a half more per kilowatt hour. I'm pushing 30 kWh right now, so l will be limited on adding lights until I get solar figured out. I do not want some bookkeeper at the light company wondering why the hell I went from 10 kWh pre-grow to 50+.


I'm not an indoor grower, but live in Forest Grove Or. We have some of the best rates in the Nation.
Residential
Optional Time-of-Use: 
HLH = 6.67¢ per kWh
LLH = 5.94¢ per kWh


----------



## papapayne (May 17, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> That is cheap, thought we had the lowest at a hair over 9 cents. Thing is if you go over 50 kWh with my company your base fee jumps $40 plus a cent and a half more per kilowatt hour. I'm pushing 30 kWh right now, so l will be limited on adding lights until I get solar figured out. I do not want some bookkeeper at the light company wondering why the hell I went from 10 kWh pre-grow to 50+.


Yea, the tier system in cali when I grew indoors there was butual...even 1 light pushes you into tier 2 kilawat rates, and once your in tier 3 and 4, yours paying out the ass. I know my grow would be in the 4 digit range in sacramento county where I used to live.


----------



## papapayne (May 17, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> I'm not an indoor grower, but live in Forest Grove Or. We have some of the best rates in the Nation.
> Residential
> Optional Time-of-Use:
> HLH = 6.67¢ per kWh
> LLH = 5.94¢ per kWh


Yea that is cheap! I was at 7 cents, but looks like epud raised the rates starting may 1st by 4%, havent looked yet to see what that will look like. Im over in cottage grove.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (May 17, 2016)

papapayne said:


> My full season plants are chugging along beautifully. they all got a shot of maxsea last week, and a strong dose of aact yesterday. That was the last batch of AACt before I got my RO filter, looking forward to seeing if with the RO filter I see more foam on the tea. One of the local growers I have been talking shop with mentioned his well water was killing the microbe herd. And I had noticed my tea foam is a lot less since moving to this house, so curious to see if that was the difference.
> 
> Anyway, enough yacking heres some pics!
> 
> ...


I've got a G13 Purple Gaze and a purple train wreck going this year also! Looking forward to watching yours mature.


----------



## Jozikins (May 17, 2016)

Taking some Woody OG #2 dabs with the Woody OG #2 @TWS I'm setting some of this aside for you, too fucking good!


----------



## My-island-home-grown (May 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I hear you on the weed deal but thats it man; thats one of the only positives.....get some good seeds and grow your own. You dont have to move to shitsville #2 (since you consider aus shit) to get good weed.


----------



## My-island-home-grown (May 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I hear you on the weed deal but thats it man; thats one of the only positives.....get some good seeds and grow your own. You dont have to move to shitsville #2 (since you consider aus shit) to get good weed.


I do grow my own taste man. It as you could probably relate with, buying seeds all the time gets costly and such a risk having them sent over here, the simplicity of walking in and grabbing a well developed clone would be great, other than that I agree we live in a beautiful country man and in sure the laws will slowly adjust as time goes by


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> I'm not an indor grower, but live in Forest Grove Or. We have some of the best rates in the Nation.
> Residential
> Optional Time-of-Use:
> HLH = 6.67¢ per kWh
> LLH = 5.94¢ per kWh


I am on sub in springfield about 2 miles out of eugene and pay 5.5 kwh cross I5 and it is 13ish



Took on a farm hand named Jax today a crosseyed lab


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (May 17, 2016)

I've been drinkin...have Mercy biatch...!!


----------



## papapayne (May 18, 2016)

My full season plants are in their final homes!! 

3 wet dreams in 200s from clone 


2 grand master kush from seed in 200s



1 prime moonshine @bigworm6969 in 200 from clone



1 las vegas purple kush from clone in 100


1 Purple Trainwreck from clone in 100




5 bangi haze in the ground from seed


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 18, 2016)

It is on like donky kong boys


----------



## ruby fruit (May 19, 2016)

My-island-home-grown said:


> Fuck man I'm moving to the U.S
> We're just way to slow over here in Aus dude


Go ya hardest man if ya dont wanna live in aust ill help pay your ticket out..we have the best free country in the world as they say in aust...see ya later cobber


----------



## ruby fruit (May 19, 2016)

My-island-home-grown said:


> Australia is over priced as its still illegal in every way all over Australia and to get clones from a great strain is bare to none


Gd seeds brought internationally no need for clones or get the seeds and set up yourself so you have clones at the ready as needed ?


----------



## ruby fruit (May 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> You pay way less. Let's just put it that way .
> I run about 6k at home including ac ,fans and vegg lights and is close to 850 a month .


Obviously aussie dollars but i pay 400 month and no indoor grow


----------



## shynee mac (May 19, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> http://www.kinneynursery.com/product/garden-mix Think about picking up this soil add perlite and lime to it


I got 4 yds of that soil from them it will clump if you let it dry too much do it definitely will need perlite and organic matter to be good. I use wheat straw to keep my soil a little moist also


----------



## rsbigdaddy (May 19, 2016)

shynee mac said:


> I got 4 yds of that soil from them it will clump if you let it dry too much do it definitely will need perlite and organic matter to be good. I use wheat straw to keep my soil a little moist also


Did you get the garden mix my buddy got the garden delite it is real fluffy


----------



## TWS (May 19, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Yea, the tier system in cali when I grew indoors there was butual...even 1 light pushes you into tier 2 kilawat rates, and once your in tier 3 and 4, yours paying out the ass. I know my grow would be in the 4 digit range in sacramento county where I used to live.


The last time I looked tier 4 was 39 cent per klwh


----------



## papapayne (May 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> The last time I looked tier 4 was 39 cent per klwh


Highway robbery!!


----------



## TWS (May 19, 2016)

Check out my chiuawawa.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 19, 2016)

Some of you know Bob Marley  Indigo Rose Tomatoes


----------



## getawaymountain (May 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> Check out my chiuawawa.
> 
> View attachment 3686176


my dog love the greenhouse


----------



## SomeGuy (May 19, 2016)

That looks like a great dog. Full Lab w the white chest anomaly?


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 19, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> my dog love the greenhouse


He's like "shit pop I am chilling the fuck out, why you gotta be snapping shots of a brother". Pretty dog


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 19, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> my dog love the greenhouse


And I reckon the plants have a calming effect for the animals too


----------



## TWS (May 19, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> my dog love the greenhouse


Bless his little heart.


----------



## getawaymountain (May 20, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> That looks like a great dog. Full Lab w the white chest anomaly?


we got 2 sisters from the same litter the mother was a springer spaniel x bull mastiff father skittles stays in the yard and greenhouse and nobody gets by her and lucy patrols the outside fence and yard with our pitbull " stupid " they got different barks for different people so we know whos coming even when we cant see them lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 20, 2016)

Noone gets past this mad little fucker....


----------



## getawaymountain (May 20, 2016)

both the dogs love taking the couch and chairs always and look at me like what do I want when I want to sit down lol..


----------



## getawaymountain (May 20, 2016)

momma cooked me a fishermans breakfast today after working all night lugging promix scollops and mac and cheese


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 20, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> momma cooked me a fishermans breakfast today after working all night lugging promix scollops and mac and cheese


fuk yeah


----------



## ruby fruit (May 20, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> momma cooked me a fishermans breakfast today after working all night lugging promix scollops and mac and cheese


Scallops are my fav seafood pretty much


----------



## ruby fruit (May 20, 2016)

The final countdown is on...within a week shes a coming down


----------



## getawaymountain (May 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Scallops are my fav seafood pretty much


I like scollops and shrimp the most but eat all seafood 3-4 times a week don't ever eat breakfast food at all ill eat a full meal 5-6 am but I go to work at 1-2 am all season and don't eat when humping bails of dirt and carrying plants I wait till i get home and can relax an enjoy my kind of breakfast


----------



## northeastmarco (May 20, 2016)

Swamp walker og


----------



## mushroom head (May 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Noone gets past this mad little fucker....
> View attachment 3686278


Lol!! Ruby has guard lizards.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 20, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Lol!! Ruby has guard lizards.


news at hand I think the mumma lizard ate the bubba I cant find it anywhere lol


----------



## ruby fruit (May 20, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Swamp walker ogView attachment 3686348


looks nice n strong there marco


----------



## mushroom head (May 20, 2016)

Ended up with a dozen full size full season plants..


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Noone gets past this mad little fucker....
> View attachment 3686278


Cool little fkr Ruby. How big is that? Got a bunch finger size probably a hand long which munch away, but they dont get that big. Saw one few days ago few fingers wide out front, long ass tail, running up the tree away from my 2 loud hellions


----------



## ruby fruit (May 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cool little fkr Ruby. How big is that? Got a bunch finger size probably a hand long which munch away, but they dont get that big. Saw one few days ago few fingers wide out front, long ass tail, running up the tree away from my 2 loud hellions


Shes a newborn dude prob 2 cm 
Ill grab a pic of her mumma when she comes out to feed tomorrow shes pushing 35-40cm from tail to nose


----------



## ruby fruit (May 20, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Ended up with a dozen full size full season plants..
> View attachment 3686356 View attachment 3686358


Great looking starters to mushy...they were started under T5s werent they ?


----------



## mushroom head (May 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Great looking starters to mushy...they were started under T5s werent they ?


Thanks man.. and you bet! I love t5 for starting plants..


----------



## getawaymountain (May 20, 2016)

I use t5's and t8's for extended light and they work great in greenhouse


----------



## northeastmarco (May 20, 2016)

@Dr.D81
Here's rum bayou and honeybee looking greatheres my ghost ship male great characteristics from both parents
Ghost train haze x sea level


----------



## ruby fruit (May 20, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Thanks man.. and you bet! I love t5 for starting plants..
> View attachment 3686567


Ive got the 4 bulb version,how long you have them under before you can sex them them mushy ? Or do you flip em to see sex then put the hrs back to veg ?


----------



## mushroom head (May 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ive got the 4 bulb version,how long you have them under before you can sex them them mushy ? Or do you flip em to see sex then put the hrs back to veg ?


Some plants take longer to show than others, I'd say 5-6 weeks to show sex man. And that's under 18/6.


----------



## My-island-home-grown (May 21, 2016)

Lol 


ruby fruit said:


> Go ya hardest man if ya dont wanna live in aust ill help pay your ticket out..we have the best free country in the world as they say in aust...see ya later cobber


please do, we may live in a great country for uneducated and bludgers haha as they say everywhere else in the world... Get a life champ


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 21, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Some plants take longer to show than others, I'd say 5-6 weeks to show sex man. And that's under 18/6.


Yep 4 weeks is when I start to see them here, but I guess 5 is about avg, some have taken 7, but I find thats not often; under ~12/12


----------



## ruby fruit (May 21, 2016)

another one of those..i can do better but ive never lived anywhere else ....pffft dime a dozen


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (May 21, 2016)

Some of my indoor girls.
I'm ready for the outdoor season to start. But it's just been to damn cold. Though it's finally starting to get better.


----------



## WV: Jetson (May 21, 2016)

^^^ Talk about a clean room... ^^^


----------



## vino4russ (May 21, 2016)

Update, Looking great, reaching for the sky. VIP Viagrra on the right is filling out and VIP Landysh is catching up. OG kush finally popped, it'll need to catch up.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 21, 2016)

A little gh porn update. Taking out the budget soil is paying off with explosive growth! Thanks to some advice from some RIU'ers we have made alot of progress over the years. Happy Growing!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 21, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> A little gh porn update. Taking out the budget soil is paying off with explosive growth! Thanks to some advice from some RIU'ers we have made alot of progress over the years. Happy Growing!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687318 View attachment 3687319 View attachment 3687320


Looking great bro


----------



## treemansbuds (May 21, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> A little gh porn update. Taking out the budget soil is paying off with explosive growth! Thanks to some advice from some RIU'ers we have made alot of progress over the years. Happy Growing!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687318 View attachment 3687319 View attachment 3687320


Your going to run out of room. Looking great though!
TMB-


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 21, 2016)

Some shots of how the yard is coming together 
planted 24 tomatoes, corn and sqaush. The rest goes in other beds


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 21, 2016)

WV: Jetson said:


> ^^^ Talk about a clean room... ^^^


That was the 1st thing that popped in my mind as well @MaiNiaK420 . Lab quality man, looks fkn nice! Ready to see those outdoors popping too


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 21, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> A little gh porn update. Taking out the budget soil is paying off with explosive growth! Thanks to some advice from some RIU'ers we have made alot of progress over the years. Happy Growing!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687318 View attachment 3687319 View attachment 3687320


Gonna be a sea of green wall to wall eh zero space left . Looks nice


----------



## rsbigdaddy (May 21, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> A little gh porn update. Taking out the budget soil is paying off with explosive growth! Thanks to some advice from some RIU'ers we have made alot of progress over the years. Happy Growing!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687318 View attachment 3687319 View attachment 3687320


What kind of soil you use


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 21, 2016)

Happy frog in most, and ocean forest in the 65's. 


rsbigdaddy said:


> What kind of soil you use


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (May 21, 2016)

WV: Jetson said:


> ^^^ Talk about a clean room... ^^^





Vnsmkr said:


> That was the 1st thing that popped in my mind as well @MaiNiaK420 . Lab quality man, looks fkn nice! Ready to see those outdoors popping too


Thanks everyone.... I do like my rooms clean.. 
I also don't like entering my rooms but once a week. Normally I have cameras in the room so I can check thier status without having to go in. Every entry has a potential of bringing in bugs. I just need to get the internet hooked back up.

Our outdoor show will get going soon. Right now thier just acclimating in the cold frame.
 

Some good friends of ours, daughter got into a bad car accident 2.5 months ago. They are finally going to let her come home. So right now all my time has been spent building a wheelchair ramp (40ft worth) and renovating her bathroom (new shower, toilet and sink).


----------



## shynee mac (May 21, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Did you get the garden mix my buddy got the garden delite it is real fluffy


garden mix it was fluffy until i wet it. Off the bat I knew it needed help but its still a good price if you have old soil to buffer and some fresh amendments


----------



## rsbigdaddy (May 21, 2016)

shynee mac said:


> garden mix it was fluffy until i wet it. Off the bat I knew it needed help but its still a good price if you have old soil to buffer and some fresh amendments


My buddy has the garden delite is was still fluffy after I gave it a good water


----------



## My-island-home-grown (May 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> another one of those..i can do better but ive never lived anywhere else ....pffft dime a dozen


Hahaha yeah I e never lived anywhere else in the world haha lived in Estonia till I was 7 then Australia till I was 18 then I studied my degree in Canada, then I travelled Europe for 2 years, China for 14 months, India for 18 months. Now back to Australia. Now please tell me how your uneducated ass knows shit about where I have lived haha your a tosser mate haha


----------



## ruby fruit (May 22, 2016)

My-island-home-grown said:


> Hahaha yeah I e never lived anywhere else in the world haha lived in Estonia till I was 7 then Australia till I was 18 then I studied my degree in Canada, then I travelled Europe for 2 years, China for 14 months, India for 18 months. Now back to Australia. Now please tell me how your uneducated ass knows shit about where I have lived haha your a tosser mate haha


im not your mama


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 22, 2016)

You've been in a few countries, good for you, keep travelling eyes open, and continue to not talk shit, it will do you well. Peace


----------



## getawaymountain (May 22, 2016)

the seaweed is doing its thing


----------



## ky man (May 22, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> the seaweed is doing its thing


Just woundering what dos that do and for what?ky


----------



## getawaymountain (May 22, 2016)

its the begining of the cold water extraction process


----------



## ky man (May 22, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> its the begining of the cold water extraction process


Would you please keep posting on that so I can learn smoothing that is new to me...thank you ky.


----------



## getawaymountain (May 22, 2016)

ky man said:


> Would you please keep posting on that so I can learn smoothing that is new to me...thank you ky.


I will I always do haha


----------



## northeastmarco (May 22, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Some of my indoor girls.
> I'm ready for the outdoor season to start. But it's just been to damn cold. Though it's finally starting to get better.
> 
> View attachment 3687202 View attachment 3687203 View attachment 3687206


That is a sweet set up MaiNiak420.all those are 1ks?please keep posting some pics every so often of it.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 22, 2016)

My-island-home-grown said:


> Hahaha yeah I e never lived anywhere else in the world haha lived in Estonia till I was 7 then Australia till I was 18 then I studied my degree in Canada, then I travelled Europe for 2 years, China for 14 months, India for 18 months. Now back to Australia. Now please tell me how your uneducated ass knows shit about where I have lived haha your a tosser mate haha


I can say i studied a bachelor of arts degree at cambridge but would you believe me ? 
So why should we believe you have travelled the world.
I merely stated if you dont like the country you live in...fuck off.

Now back to to the weed


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I can say i studied a bachelor of arts degree at cambridge but would you believe me ?
> So why should we believe you have travelled the world.
> I merely stated if you dont like the country you live in...fuck off.
> 
> Now back to to the weed


 Fuck Cambridge , I got something for that


----------



## whodatnation (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Soilgrownsmile (May 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I can say i studied a bachelor of arts degree at cambridge but would you believe me ?
> So why should we believe you have travelled the world.
> I merely stated if you dont like the country you live in...fuck off.
> 
> Now back to to the weed


Crikey


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 22, 2016)

I posted these in my thread. Is is a swamp grow. Thought I would post them.
       
Super soil with water crystals. They will be good to visit once a month.

When the grass grow back up, it looks like any other pile of sticks the beavers leave.

I use moth balls and bars of soap to run critters away.


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 22, 2016)

Purple haze X Jurple -Bigbud. I have cut out all the males and have 10 females left.. Prob. Should have spread them out when they first came up? I'll just have to get creative in training them...


----------



## TWS (May 22, 2016)




----------



## TWS (May 22, 2016)




----------



## mushroom head (May 22, 2016)

Seadragon


----------



## northeastmarco (May 22, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Seadragon
> View attachment 3688331


Real nice mushroom head. Was just thinking the sea dragon beans I made have been sitting for three weeks or so, maybe they are ready to pop a few and see what happens


----------



## ruby fruit (May 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Fuck Cambridge , I got something for that


I studied arts at my local high school.
..80s thrash metal lol


----------



## northeastmarco (May 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I studied arts at my local high school.
> ..80s thrash metal lol


Sargent d was my teacher


----------



## TWS (May 22, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Seadragon
> View attachment 3688331


I always like the barefoot , pot plant pictures . Who does your nails ?


----------



## ruby fruit (May 22, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Sargent d was my teacher


----------



## ruby fruit (May 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> I always like the barefoot , pot plant pictures . Who does your nails ?


Its vns brother really


----------



## TWS (May 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Its vns brother really


Lol


----------



## TWS (May 22, 2016)

Funny how nationally you group asians with beauty salons .


----------



## TWS (May 22, 2016)

Just like Indians and convenient stores .


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> Just like Indians and convenient stores .


easy way to make money & they know they can come to the us and rip a motherfucker off. Here my wife calls the chick to the house and she does the neighborhood for less than what they charge 1 old hag there


----------



## mushroom head (May 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> Lol


You're lucky I just cut them lol


----------



## TWS (May 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> easy way to make money & they know they can come to the us and rip a motherfucker off. Here my wife calls the chick to the house and she does the neighborhood for less than what they charge 1 old hag there


I'm fucking laughing .


----------



## ruby fruit (May 22, 2016)

Im due for a beuty saloon appointment


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 22, 2016)

Back to the bud porn PLEASE


----------



## ruby fruit (May 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Back to the bud porn PLEASE


----------



## ruby fruit (May 22, 2016)

old school wonder woman just to get things back on track for our old mate VN


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> old school wonder woman just to get things back on track for our old mate VN
> 
> View attachment 3688433


Ha ha appreciate it buddy


----------



## ruby fruit (May 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ha ha appreciate it buddy


sr71 comes up tonite after this beautiful sunny day today...got my gd mates funeral tomorrow and the 4 day rains that are coming start tomorrow sometime so im playing it safe.The funerals in a different town and last thing I want is to stay at the wake overnite for drinks with friends then come home to an inch dropped on the girl..tonites the nite!!


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (May 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> sr71 comes up tonite after this beautiful sunny day today...got my gd mates funeral tomorrow and the 4 day rains that are coming start tomorrow sometime so im playing it safe.The funerals in a different town and last thing I want is to stay at the wake overnite for drinks with friends then come home to an inch dropped on the girl..tonites the nite!!


It's cola -thirty rubes ,


----------



## rsbigdaddy (May 22, 2016)

Babys


----------



## doublejj (May 22, 2016)

I took a field trip today to see nuggs plants..off 2 hell of a start.


----------



## Garden Boss (May 22, 2016)

@treemansbuds I got a dozen+ gmk hiding in the hills. Guerrilla girls


----------



## papapayne (May 22, 2016)

Garden Boss said:


> @treemansbuds I got a dozen+ gmk hiding in the hills. Guerrilla girls


Awesome. I chopped the grape ape week 9 yesterday. Definitely had some purple, but my room was running warm so not as purple as could be I'm sure. Can't wait to smoke her.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 22, 2016)

Garden Boss said:


> @treemansbuds I got a dozen+ gmk hiding in the hills. Guerrilla girls


Full of surprises old mate


----------



## ky man (May 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I took a field trip today to see nuggs plants..off 2 hell of a start.
> 
> View attachment 3688547


that looks dam good jj.i wish my plants where that big now.here we got off to a late start where we have had so much dam cold and rain,this has been the worst out door season in my life time,but its taking off great now and that makes it beater and beater weather.if this was a legal state things would be rolling along a lot beater but it is what it is for now growing in the bush..ky


----------



## getawaymountain (May 22, 2016)

Garden Boss said:


> @treemansbuds I got a dozen+ gmk hiding in the hills. Guerrilla girls


there ya go cant keep ya down for long gb good luck and grow grow grow


----------



## ky man (May 22, 2016)

Garden Boss said:


> @treemansbuds I got a dozen+ gmk hiding in the hills. Guerrilla girls


That's my way of growing also and fun,you can grow some big ass plants that way.good luck and happy growing.I got out a nother 22 plants planted that same way today and moore to go out soon..ky


----------



## CA MTN MAN (May 22, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3688075
> View attachment 3688076


Dammmn! This is gonna be epic!


----------



## TWS (May 23, 2016)

Sons birthday today . 2 fish caught on the boat and he got one .Lots of casualties . All fish were 60 pound fish and only wanted to bite the 25 pound line . Jackpot fish to boot .
He said there is massive schools of bluefin and nothing under 50 pounds with schools of 100 pound plus fish . Looks like dolphin jumping out of the water. Breezers, puddlers and jumpers chasing bait but don't want to bite. Typical bluefin untill they turn on.
There was an Albacore caught the other day so it sounds like El Nino has released her grip. 
Damn kid is lucky . Happy birthday kiddo.


----------



## getawaymountain (May 23, 2016)

TWS said:


> Sons birthday today . 2 fish caught on the boat and he got one .Lots of casualties . All fish were 60 pound fish and only wanted to bite the 25 pound line . Jackpot fish to boot .
> He said there is massive schools of bluefin and nothing under 50 pounds with schools of 100 pound plus fish . Looks like dolphin jumping out of the water. Breezers, puddlers and jumpers chasing bait but don't want to bite. Typical bluefin untill they turn on.
> There was an Albacore caught the other day so it sounds like El Nino has released her grip.
> Damn kid is lucky . Happy birthday kiddo.
> ...


nice looking fish there


----------



## My-island-home-grown (May 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You've been in a few countries, good for you, keep travelling eyes open, and continue to not talk shit, it will do you well. Peace


Lol fuck there is a lot of tossers on this site that prefer to have a bitch rather than appreciate someone's opinion haha you just continue to thibk your all that because you been a keyboard warrior for a long time on here and I'll keep doing me !


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 23, 2016)

Keep on yapping dickhead. Tossers with experience


----------



## ruby fruit (May 23, 2016)

TWS said:


> Sons birthday today . 2 fish caught on the boat and he got one .Lots of casualties . All fish were 60 pound fish and only wanted to bite the 25 pound line . Jackpot fish to boot .
> He said there is massive schools of bluefin and nothing under 50 pounds with schools of 100 pound plus fish . Looks like dolphin jumping out of the water. Breezers, puddlers and jumpers chasing bait but don't want to bite. Typical bluefin untill they turn on.
> There was an Albacore caught the other day so it sounds like El Nino has released her grip.
> Damn kid is lucky . Happy birthday kiddo.
> ...


that's a killer pic tws...happy bday to the lad he looks a lot better than the old man lol


----------



## ruby fruit (May 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I took a field trip today to see nuggs plants..off 2 hell of a start.
> 
> View attachment 3688547


jj I never get tired of seeing your thumbs up pics bro..nuggs your looking on point as always man.Hope yer pups going well


----------



## ruby fruit (May 23, 2016)

@treemansbuds i pulled the sr71 tonite we got 4 days rain from tomorrow oneards so she got 5 of the 7 days nuggs said hed like to see.
Im.happy as fuck mate this is so sticky and sweet smelling this strain.
I feel pretty damn privileged to have your strain library in my hands.
Thank you again cant wait to cure and use this for my private reserve


----------



## ruby fruit (May 23, 2016)

My-island-home-grown said:


> Lol fuck there is a lot of tossers on this site that prefer to have a bitch rather than appreciate someone's opinion haha you just continue to thibk your all that because you been a keyboard warrior for a long time on here and I'll keep doing me !


Fuck off.
And dont pm me again with your crap you wannabe


----------



## mushroom head (May 23, 2016)

Gorgeous photos Rubes


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 23, 2016)

ky man said:


> that looks dam good jj.i wish my plants where that big now.here we got off to a late start where we have had so much dam cold and rain,this has been the worst out door season in my life time,but its taking off great now and that makes it beater and beater weather.if this was a legal state things would be rolling along a lot beater but it is what it is for now growing in the bush..ky


Its been fine for growing. I got those swamp plants out in ky.


----------



## jaybllr333 (May 23, 2016)

Cool nights have been bringing out some unexpected purps in one of the light dep girls. code name "Friday", she should be due for finish in a week or 2.







I seeded one of the lower branches with her brother that was a beast....got to 7ft in a 5 gal before I took his pollen


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 23, 2016)

Garden Boss said:


> @treemansbuds I got a dozen+ gmk hiding in the hills. Guerrilla girls


That's what's up. Guerilla growing.

My sawmp plants are hard to get to. I'm thinking about getting a inflatable raft. 

As of right now my buddy and I have to pack a Jon boat close to a mile to put in the water. To get to that point you have to drive miles of rough trail.


----------



## papapayne (May 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @treemansbuds i pulled the sr71 tonite we got 4 days rain from tomorrow oneards so she got 5 of the 7 days nuggs said hed like to see.
> Im.happy as fuck mate this is so sticky and sweet smelling this strain.
> I feel pretty damn privileged to have your strain library in my hands.
> Thank you again cant wait to cure and use this for my private reserve
> View attachment 3688713 View attachment 3688714


Looks so sticky and delicious great job man.


----------



## TWS (May 23, 2016)

Lobby day .
California petitions.

http://org.salsalabs.com/o/182/p/dia/action3/common/public/?action_KEY=19130

http://org.salsalabs.com/o/182/p/dia/action3/common/public/?action_KEY=19693


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 23, 2016)

Howdy folks
I hope everyone's week is start off well. got some indoor grow work done last night and holy shit this is way better than the slap together I had to go with last cycle. Now all I need is 3 more air cooled hoods and I will be set. Made some sips this morning and got two nice plants to go in them. A berry bubble and a og13 x gdp.


----------



## getawaymountain (May 23, 2016)

is this a sign of a spoiled dog ??


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 23, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> View attachment 3689057 is this a sign of a spoiled dog ??


haha, everytime Ive had dogs they ended up sleeping like that in the bed with us, dachsunds, pits, schnauzers, labs, retrievers. Not a spoiled dog, but a happy dog


----------



## ruby fruit (May 23, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> View attachment 3689057 is this a sign of a spoiled dog ??


Either that or they having the same dream chasing the postman lol


----------



## pmt62382 (May 23, 2016)

Last Week
 
Today
 
Peace


----------



## treemansbuds (May 23, 2016)

Busy days on the farm.
All the irrigation is in. I have a battery operated watering timer with 3 outlet ports. Each outlet waters a section of each 200 gallon Smart Pot, 8 pots total. So each plant has 3 spray outlets. Each spray outlet delivers water @ 2.5 gallons every 10 minutes. If each outlet delivers water for 30 minutes, that's 21 gallons each day. That might be a little much this time of year, I'll need to adjust that.
Plus all the Smart Pots were mulched in with alfalfa scraps raked from months of feeding horses. Wire cages are around all 8 plants too.....busy.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (May 23, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Busy days on the farm.
> All the irrigation is in. I have a battery operated watering timer with 3 outlet ports. Each outlet waters a section of each plant, 8 plants total. So each plant has 3 spray outlets. Each spray outlet delivers water @ 2.5 gallons every 10 minutes. If each outlet delivers water for 30 minutes, that's 21 gallons each day. That might be a little much this time of year, I'll need to adjust that.
> Plus all the Smart Pots were mulched in with alfalfa scraps raked from months of feeding horses. Wire cages are around all 8 plants too.....busy.
> TMB-
> ...


great stuff treemnan....that alfalfa you use every year? I had a minimal amount mixed in my smart pot on the bubblegum and man I didn't see a yellow leaf for 4 months


----------



## treemansbuds (May 23, 2016)

It usually is mixed into my "Super Soil" mix, but I bought my soil this year, so I used the alfalfa as a mulch on top.
TMB-


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 23, 2016)

I did a kiddie pool sized hole yesterday, sans the kiddie pool. I have been setting out little oak trees from the huge acorns I planted a while back. This tree got a bigger hole than most.



But it did have to share the hole with this BST2. Very damn stinky plant.



After I put the sods back in place. Not so noticeable. {I forgot to take a picture after I spread leaves around}


----------



## Aeroknow (May 23, 2016)

If measure A passes in Yuba co, this primary election, i'll be able to grow outdoor again. I'll be able to rock 18 outdoor!


----------



## Aeroknow (May 23, 2016)

TWS said:


> Sons birthday today . 2 fish caught on the boat and he got one .Lots of casualties . All fish were 60 pound fish and only wanted to bite the 25 pound line . Jackpot fish to boot .
> He said there is massive schools of bluefin and nothing under 50 pounds with schools of 100 pound plus fish . Looks like dolphin jumping out of the water. Breezers, puddlers and jumpers chasing bait but don't want to bite. Typical bluefin untill they turn on.
> There was an Albacore caught the other day so it sounds like El Nino has released her grip.
> Damn kid is lucky . Happy birthday kiddo.
> ...


I wanna do that


----------



## getawaymountain (May 23, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I did a kiddie pool sized hole yesterday, sans the kiddie pool. I have been setting out little oak trees from the huge acorns I planted a while back. This tree got a bigger hole than most.
> 
> View attachment 3689214
> 
> ...


----------



## getawaymountain (May 23, 2016)

I wish digging holes here was as easy as florida was I miss the sandy digging for sure haha


----------



## getawaymountain (May 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> haha, everytime Ive had dogs they ended up sleeping like that in the bed with us, dachsunds, pits, schnauzers, labs, retrievers. Not a spoiled dog, but a happy dog


ya we get that 2 had to put 2 queen size beds together to get some room haha good thing the bedroom is 16 x 16ft


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 23, 2016)

I well everyone I am going to get one plant each at to places. Not purfict but I get two monsters and the small stuff here so will be able to make some bud. Anyone think i can better with two plants than what i did with the ghouse with 8 clones last year? I do I want a even 20 units atlest. 24 would make me super happy


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 23, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> I wish digging holes here was as easy as florida was I miss the sandy digging for sure haha /QUOTE]
> Both house i have had here i have dug over 3ft down and nevr got out of top soil love that about the valley but the fog late season is bull. I am looking for elevation around 4k and above.


----------



## getawaymountain (May 23, 2016)

fog sucks the big one buddy


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 23, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> fog sucks the big one buddy


Yea the only good thing is every genaration is more pm resistant if am am doing it right


----------



## getawaymountain (May 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I well everyone I am going to get one plant each at to places. Not purfict but I get two monsters and the small stuff here so will be able to make some bud. Anyone think i can better with two plants than what i did with the ghouse with 8 clones last year? I do I want a even 20 units atlest. 24 would make me super happy
> View attachment 3689443


ya plants are going to be stoned !!


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 23, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> ya we get that 2 had to put 2 queen size beds together to get some room haha good thing the bedroom is 16 x 16ft


I got a king size and a queen size crammed in our room right now, one side of the room to the other wall to wall , but its for the other kids hahaha.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 24, 2016)

Just stormed for about 20 minutes here, 10 of which I was standing on top of the patio cover re-hanging a bamboo shade as the wind gusted like fuck. All the plants got blown around like fuck and just made the point to me to stake everything now and tie them to the stakes. I dont need more shit broken; few days ago I lost one side of 1 of the plants to wind gusts. Would have had my tent going by now if motherfuckers werent so slow pulling the trigger on work.


----------



## TWS (May 24, 2016)

Someone dropped their dolly in the dirt.
Does this make you feel better ?


----------



## treemansbuds (May 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> Someone dropped their dolly in the dirt.
> Does this make you feel better ?
> View attachment 3689498


What Strain?
TMB-


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 24, 2016)

My ass is still hurting here. The wind gusts started up again, probably 60mph gusts. Hope it gets better for you @TWS


----------



## TWS (May 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> My ass is still hurting here. The wind gusts started up again, probably 60mph gusts. Hope it gets better for you @TWS


Don't stick your ass to the wind !


----------



## jaybllr333 (May 24, 2016)

Just posted this on my thread, but wanted to share with the masses.....

Boxes are done.(ish) I'm going to close in the outside of the pallets and use them to do some companion planting with some herbs and whatnot. Also a few more aesthetic touches, but mostly done.





I still have to build the support for the canopy, but I think I'm going to get the top cover (costlesstarps.com - Shout out to @doublejj for the recommendation) and the bug nets this weekend. Then wrap with some chainlink fence and we're done.





*You can see the fence and the canopy frame in the backgrounds

Sooo we have, in the neighborhood of, 550 to 600 gallons of soil or around 85 cu ft per box.

mixed in with our very red garden dirt.....

Dr. Earth's LIFE 5-5-5
Soil Cycle organic (really like the mix in here)
Hella grass clippings
some compost from our bin
shit ton of perilite

Credit where credit is due. I'm hoping once it's all said and done..... it should look like @nuggs garden had a baby with one of @doublejj carport grows.


----------



## jaybllr333 (May 24, 2016)

The future residents.....


----------



## TWS (May 24, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Just posted this on my thread, but wanted to share with the masses.....
> 
> Boxes are done.(ish) I'm going to close in the outside of the pallets and use them to do some companion planting with some herbs and whatnot. Also a few more aesthetic touches, but mostly done.
> 
> ...


Why are your boxes so close together ?


----------



## jaybllr333 (May 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> Why are your boxes so close together ?


Butte County "stay in the box" cultivation restrictions. Maximum allowable grow space is 10' x 15' on parcels greater than 10 acres.

Trying to max out what I can do in a little box man.


----------



## TWS (May 24, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Butte County "stay in the box" cultivation restrictions. Maximum allowable grow space is 10' x 15' on parcels greater than 10 acres.
> 
> Trying to max out what I can do in a little box man.


 Don't they measure canopy plant space size ? As you can have a 5x5 in one spot and another 5x5 in another area etc ?


----------



## jaybllr333 (May 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> Don't they measure canopy plant space size ? As you can have a 5x5 in one spot and another 5x5 in another area etc ?


I wish, that would have made the whole process a lot easier. The space has to be 1 contiguous box and the plants canopy can not extend beyond the border of it..... But there are not restrictions on height, so I dug the holes 20 inches deep and the canopy top will be 15 to 18 feet tall.

Gonna grow em tall. This is the tentative plan


----------



## TWS (May 24, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> I wish, that would have made the whole process a lot easier. The space has to be 1 contiguous box and the plants canopy can not extend beyond the border of it..... But there are not restrictions on height, so I dug the holes 20 inches deep and the canopy top will be 15 to 18 feet tall.
> 
> Gonna grow em tall. This is the tentative plan



Cool.


----------



## cbtbudz (May 24, 2016)

Popping more seeds. These 2 sound so delicious. And here's a c99xnhaze greenhouse nug. No sprays, or bottles used.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 24, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> What Strain?
> TMB-


hahaha same thing I am thinking, do I have that cut?


----------



## treemansbuds (May 24, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> hahaha same thing I am thinking, do I have that cut?


He remarked, then pulled that post down......deleted.
Sour Diesel was one of them, he did mentioned another.....I think?
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (May 24, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Just posted this on my thread, but wanted to share with the masses.....
> 
> Boxes are done.(ish) I'm going to close in the outside of the pallets and use them to do some companion planting with some herbs and whatnot. Also a few more aesthetic touches, but mostly done.
> 
> ...


I use Dr. Earths "Life" 5-5-5 the past 3 years with great results. I think you'll like it!
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2016)

cbtbudz said:


> Popping more seeds. These 2 sound so delicious. And here's a c99xnhaze greenhouse nug. No sprays, or bottles used.View attachment 3689821View attachment 3689822


the tangie n strawberry banana is that like dna strains?


----------



## papapayne (May 24, 2016)

Panama red for the light dep.


----------



## papapayne (May 24, 2016)

Malawi for the light dep


----------



## cbtbudz (May 24, 2016)

The tangie and strawberry banana used were from those crockets/DNA gear. And legends og is a cup winning clone only.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (May 24, 2016)

papapayne said:


> My full season plants are in their final homes!!
> 
> 3 wet dreams in 200s from clone
> 
> ...


We're did you pick up that wire fence at


----------



## ky man (May 24, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Panama red for the light dep.
> 
> View attachment 3690316


panama red is some of my favorate smoke for day time I love that shit..i got some crossed with a old strain of mine we call ky, red but this year I never put nun out for I am growing all new stuff to look for that one in a million..LOL ..good luck with it I will keep watching o and my cross when its dryed it is red as hell I can spot it a mile away where I have grew so much of it..


----------



## ky man (May 24, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Malawi for the light dep
> 
> View attachment 3690318 View attachment 3690321


All your plants always look great..ky


----------



## TWS (May 25, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> He remarked, then pulled that post down......deleted.
> Sour Diesel was one of them, he did mentioned another.....I think?
> TMB-


It was sour diesel but I don't know where it came from . I did not plant them in.


----------



## papapayne (May 25, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> We're did you pick up that wire fence at



Coastal farm and ranch. 330 foot roll, 8 foot tall, bison fence. It's 10 or 11 gauge, and pretty sturdy. Takes a fork lift to lift it, a bolt cutter to cut it, but works great for what I wanted. Got a fence around the greenhouse, and tons of mini greenhouses built, a goat house, a turkey run, and going to build a spot for the lawn mower and rototiller. 500 bucks for the 330 foot roll, definitely not the cheapest stuff.


----------



## supchaka (May 25, 2016)

The girl I plan to reverse


----------



## getawaymountain (May 25, 2016)

started to empty the green house today and got them outside


----------



## pmt62382 (May 25, 2016)

Holy Grail Kush to 30 gallon pot with organic mix and happy frog soil for the bottom and ocean forest soil on top 
 
  
I'm going use this every other week 
 
Peace


----------



## Aeroknow (May 25, 2016)

pmt62382 said:


> Holy Grail Kush to 30 gallon pot with organic mix and happy frog soil for the bottom and ocean forest soil on top
> View attachment 3691041
> View attachment 3691059 View attachment 3691061
> I'm going use this every other week
> ...


Nice! Bet it will turn out great.
Holygrail is killer shit for sure. We rocked a few of the best pheno i had found outdoor and it was medium yield compared to most others we rocked that year. But so kosher kush yummy
I let the cut go because i'm retarded, but just ordered another pack and got a couple freebies of it kicked down, so hopefully i find another killer pheno.


----------



## pmt62382 (May 25, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice! Bet it will turn out great.
> Holygrail is killer shit for sure. We rocked a few of the best pheno i had found outdoor and it was medium yield compared to most others we rocked that year. But so kosher kush yummy
> I let the cut go because i'm retarded, but just ordered another pack and got a couple freebies of it kicked down, so hopefully i find another killer pheno.
> View attachment 3691093


I have one kosher kush I'm getting ready to put in a 30 gallon pot


----------



## treemansbuds (May 25, 2016)

*TMB update-*
It's pouring rain right now.....
Looks like the Getaway Special @getawaymountain is flowering. I was afraid of that with her genetics. 10 days away from the artificial light, and into flower she went. She'll be replaced by a @northeastmarco Candy Train, or a clone Cherry Pie. My clone Romulin may be flowering as well. Good thing I have extras/replacements.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (May 25, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> *TMB update-*
> It's pour rain right now.....
> Looks like the Getaway Special @getawaymountain is flowering. I was afraid of that with her genetics. 10 days away from the artificial light, and into flower she went. She'll be replaced by a @northeastmarco Candy Train, or a clone Cherry Pie. My clone Romulin may be flowering as well. Good thing I have extras/replacements.
> TMB-


Sorry to hear that treeman...that's why I always advise to error on the side of caution & waiting longer if you don't already know the strain. Good to have a backup plan...wise man


----------



## treemansbuds (May 25, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Sorry to hear that treeman...that's why I always advise to error on the side of caution & waiting longer if you don't already know the strain. Good to have a backup plan...wise man


Not my first rodeo, always a back-up plan.
I knew it was a gamble with that strain. That strain was in the garden to spread out my harvest, to give me that early finisher I've been looking for. Tired of hiring crappy help during the rush of harvest. O'well, back to basics.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (May 25, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> *TMB update-*
> It's pour rain right now.....
> Looks like the Getaway Special @getawaymountain is flowering. I was afraid of that with her genetics. 10 days away from the artificial light, and into flower she went. She'll be replaced by a @northeastmarco Candy Train, or a clone Cherry Pie. My clone Romulin may be flowering as well. Good thing I have extras/replacements.
> TMB-


plan B kind sir


----------



## Smidge34 (May 25, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Not my first rodeo, always a back-up plan.
> I knew it was a gamble with that strain. That strain was in the garden to spread out my harvest, to give me that early finisher I've been looking for. Tired of hiring crappy help during the rush of harvest. O'well, back to basics.
> TMB-


I have 12 gtm specials bound for outdoors inside right now on an 18/6 light regimen and I was planning on moving them outside in a couple days. Man since I'm not flowering I've been walking in turning on the overhead fluorescents in the middle of the 6 hour dark, so they really ain't even had that 6 hours dark. I think I'm gonna give them 3-4 days of real 18/6, then a week of real17-6 and then move outside. What ya think? They're suppose to give you big, early trees of dank and I want them.


----------



## doublejj (May 25, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I have 12 gtm specials bound for outdoors inside right now on an 18/6 light regimen and I was planning on moving them outside in a couple days. Man since I'm not flowering I've been walking in turning on the overhead fluorescents in the middle of the 6 hour dark, so they really ain't even had that 6 hours dark. I think I'm gonna give them 3-4 days of real 18/6, then a week of real17-6 and then move outside. What ya think? They're suppose to give you big, early trees of dank and I want them.


That wouldn't hurt...


----------



## getawaymountain (May 25, 2016)

the early strains we don't start as early because of that reason when they get too long in veggie they will bud out they where made to start in may and be done in sept for the real short season here quess being made for here they should stay on east coast with the short season


----------



## getawaymountain (May 25, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I have 12 gtm specials bound for outdoors inside right now on an 18/6 light regimen and I was planning on moving them outside in a couple days. Man since I'm not flowering I've been walking in turning on the overhead fluorescents in the middle of the 6 hour dark, so they really ain't even had that 6 hours dark. I think I'm gonna give them 3-4 days of real 18/6, then a week of real17-6 and then move outside. What ya think? They're suppose to give you big, early trees of dank and I want them.


you should be fine smidge yours are just sexing out and will do what they should I got some early phenos budding now also but the later ones are fine . we started them end of march and should of waited longer before starting but forgot about the shorter veggie time on some of the strains


----------



## mushroom head (May 26, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> you should be fine smidge yours are just sexing out and will do what they should I got some early phenos budding now also but the later ones are fine . we started them end of march and should of waited longer before starting but forgot about the shorter veggie time on some of the strains


I started all mine on 17/7.. only one is flowering early.. I have another round of seawarp and seadragon seedlings waiting to sex then go out.


----------



## getawaymountain (May 26, 2016)

momma said the grass was too tall so she took care of that problem right quick


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 26, 2016)

I have used that same Mychor. For few years now.. Smells a little strange but great results!!! 


QUOTE="pmt62382, post: 12628578, member: 577895"]Holy Grail Kush to 30 gallon pot with organic mix and happy frog soil for the bottom and ocean forest soil on top
View attachment 3691041
View attachment 3691059 View attachment 3691061
I'm going use this every other week
View attachment 3691065
Peace[/QUOTE]


----------



## treemansbuds (May 26, 2016)

Pounded by rain....
We had a few thunder cells park over us yesterday late evening. I put in water bars on my driveway (steep, gravel driveway) every winter to shed the water off my driveway, and to keep it from washing away. Every May I scrape the drive flat again, get rid of those pesky water bar bumps. Well we got 1.5" of rain in about 90 minutes yesterday. Really did a number on the driveway, but should be an easy fix. I just scrape it flat again with the tractor. The tractor just needs about 15-20 minutes to get her up and running (old Massey Ferguson tractor) every time I use her (twice a year). Flat tires, battery.....you know, we all have that piece of equipment that needs a "lil TLC" to get them up and working again.
TMB-


----------



## mushroom head (May 26, 2016)

Skywalker og @TWS


----------



## ruby fruit (May 26, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Pounded by rain....
> We had a few thunder cells park over us yesterday late evening. I put in water bars on my driveway (steep, gravel driveway) every winter to shed the water off my driveway, and to keep it from washing away. Every May I scrape the drive flat again, get rid of those pesky water bar bumps. Well we got 1.5" of rain in about 90 minutes yesterday. Really did a number on the driveway, but should be an easy fix. I just scrape it flat again with the tractor. The tractor just needs about 15-20 minutes to get her up and running (old Massey Ferguson tractor) every time I use her (twice a year). Flat tires, battery.....you know, we all have that piece of equipment that needs a "lil TLC" to get them up and working again.
> TMB-


and those machines are sometimes more reliable than our so called mates who only want to sponge off your hard work..we all know one of them to


----------



## mushroom head (May 26, 2016)

Autos.. ready for transplant


----------



## papapayne (May 26, 2016)

Ace sativa light dep greenhouse is planted. 7 65s, 3 100s, strains are Panama red and malawi


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (May 26, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> trees of dank


----------



## papapayne (May 27, 2016)




----------



## ky man (May 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> and those machines are sometimes more reliable than our so called mates who only want to sponge off your hard work..we all know one of them to


one I know 3 or 4 like that but I have stop helping them as huch caulse they wount come around when you need them.happy growing to you and all..ky


----------



## ky man (May 27, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Autos.. ready for transplant
> View attachment 3692345


I have never grew autos befor but I would love to try some where they finesh so fast for a earley crop.Can you buy autos seeds in the states if so where can I buy 25-50 seeds at?you can pm me if you like and I will order me some to try..ky


----------



## TWS (May 27, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Pounded by rain....
> We had a few thunder cells park over us yesterday late evening. I put in water bars on my driveway (steep, gravel driveway) every winter to shed the water off my driveway, and to keep it from washing away. Every May I scrape the drive flat again, get rid of those pesky water bar bumps. Well we got 1.5" of rain in about 90 minutes yesterday. Really did a number on the driveway, but should be an easy fix. I just scrape it flat again with the tractor. The tractor just needs about 15-20 minutes to get her up and running (old Massey Ferguson tractor) every time I use her (twice a year). Flat tires, battery.....you know, we all have that piece of equipment that needs a "lil TLC" to get them up and working again.
> TMB-


Yea,thank God for viagra.


----------



## jtp92 (May 27, 2016)

a pic update on angelica from bodhi just pulled her through the cage a couple days ago can't wait for the bush happy growing everyone


----------



## nuggs (May 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> and those machines are sometimes more reliable than our so called mates who only want to sponge off your hard work..we all know one of them to


i hang out over @The Tree's house hoping some of that will rub off but, i'm like the ol tractor, hard to get started.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 27, 2016)

Rum Bayou

from the back
  
as you can see i put my plastic on yesterday. Had a Dr. Alan come by and buy some burls and didnt want it to be out in plan view.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 27, 2016)

cherry pie glue #3
 grape ape
 89 romulan


----------



## nuggs (May 27, 2016)

nice doc! man we got to talk , give me a call. I have something to discuss with you.


----------



## nuggs (May 27, 2016)

oh wait my phone is updating . I'll call you in a few minutes.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 27, 2016)

Im drunk with my girl


----------



## vino4russ (May 27, 2016)

Transplanted ..... The girls are healthy and happy.......Next week Landysh goes into the next size up!


----------



## mushroom head (May 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Rum Bayou
> View attachment 3692689
> from the back
> View attachment 3692683 View attachment 3692680
> as you can see i put my plastic on yesterday. Had a Dr. Alan come by and buy some burls and didnt want it to be out in plan view.


Killing it bro!!!


----------



## doublejj (May 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yea,thank God for viagra.


----------



## papapayne (May 27, 2016)

Got 2 more plants in the light dep pots. Both malawi. Sun you day and happy vibes here on Payne farms. Got 10 days of sunshine forecasted, can't wait to see the sativa stuff beast out!


----------



## ky man (May 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yea,thank God for viagra.


I was jokeing me and the old ladey and she told me if the earg ever left me to have sex should would have me to snort a Viagra pill to get it on my BRAIN moor if need be so fare I have not needed it..LOL..KY


----------



## innerG (May 27, 2016)

My little early-season shrub:


----------



## pmt62382 (May 27, 2016)

All Plants Transplanted to 30 Gallon Pots 
 
Peace


----------



## JCS57 (May 28, 2016)

This my OG18 sixth time I've grown this strain but the first time it has looked like this. All the previous ones looked indica this one looks sativa.


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2016)

@jigfresh Old School Maui Wowie:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2016)

@TWS - Looks like your son had a killer birthday! He will be telling that fish story for his whole life!


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2016)

Mystery Dirt Lemon #1 (MDL1) - Lowers:



She smells like Diesel and Vap O Rub!

Seeds from cross with Backyard IBL Jillanje BX4 male:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## northeastmarco (May 28, 2016)

Hso black dog,been soaking just about 24 hours


----------



## papapayne (May 28, 2016)

Mohican said:


> @jigfresh Old School Maui Wowie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's looks so awesome mo!


----------



## papapayne (May 28, 2016)

Bowl of dog kush, best way to start the day


----------



## SomeGuy (May 28, 2016)

Here is my little outdoor I just transplanted. 10*10. Putting screens on in just a bit here. In a few weeks I will start light depo. Will have another set ready for round two. 

My goals are small. 2lbs per run would make me happy.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (May 28, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Hso black dog,been soaking just about 24 hoursView attachment 3693835


Of the ones in 2 gallon pots the 5 in front are HSO Black D.O.G. They are coming along nicely. I'm very excited to see how they turn out.


----------



## northeastmarco (May 28, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Of the ones in 2 gallon pots the 5 in front are HSO Black D.O.G. They are coming along nicely. I'm very excited to see how they turn out.
> View attachment 3693879


So am I , we will see how accurate the breeders description comes out.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 28, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Hso black dog,been soaking just about 24 hoursView attachment 3693835


Im looking forward to having this as one of my "3" next season


----------



## northeastmarco (May 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im looking forward to having this as one of my "3" next season


I do a test run for ya ruby, keep watching.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 28, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> So am I , we will see how accurate the breeders description comes out.


I think the best thing is they are from a "reputable" brand name so hopefully the breeder is the same if hso got them elswhere and rebranded


----------



## ruby fruit (May 28, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> I do a test run for ya ruby, keep watching.


For sure man.i think i talked middler into trying them cant remember now.
Gd luck tripper but i feel you wont need good luck


----------



## norcal mmj (May 28, 2016)

Hi all, got my soil mixed, pots filled and plants outside. This is the 3rd season and we are using some 65 gallon pot for the big ones. All organic grow, half recycled soil that I amended, 1/4 compost and 1/4 high grade gardening soil. Soured the compost and soil local. Got high hopes this year. Big shout out to everyone that goes to the bbqs, loved meeting people at the fall one.

Here's a few shots from the garden, starting with jilly bean. Followed buy blood organge tangie, should be crocketts cut. This one is New York purple diesel, nice orange grapefruit flavor on her. Next is Chernobyl slymer/golden ticket cut, loving how it's growing. From seed we have cheese quake x blueberry from @papapainlittle blue dot plant, in a 45 gallon pot. Here's the side view of the garden, I wish everyone the best of luck this season and hope to see lots of you at the fall bbq.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (May 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> For sure man.i think i talked middler into trying them cant remember now.
> Gd luck tripper but i feel you wont need good luck


Yes you did Rubes


----------



## ruby fruit (May 28, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Yes you did Rubes


----------



## treemansbuds (May 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


>


How that SR treating you?
TMB-


----------



## CA MTN MAN (May 28, 2016)

Went outside today and saw this little stick bug chillin... Weird looking little guy, wonder if he's any help


----------



## getawaymountain (May 29, 2016)

the skittles lets ya know when the doggie bones are gone we just leave the box open for them and they get what they want but when gone they shred the box every time and make a mess of things


----------



## ruby fruit (May 29, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> How that SR treating you?
> TMB-


drying out slowly o wise father
only a few days into drying but hell the stickiness and smell is awesome


----------



## ruby fruit (May 29, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> How that SR treating you?
> TMB-


and I swear a gd hit of the orange is like its got hash mixed in


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 29, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> the skittles lets ya know when the doggie bones are gone we just leave the box open for them and they get what they want but when gone they shred the box every time and make a mess of things


I laughed out loud at this. Keep the mofo full dad for fucks sakes we wont shred shit


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 29, 2016)

Yeah that HSO Black Dog should be a good one I think. Its using Emerald Triangle Genetics as well which I have heard was solid, supposedly a really good Blueberry Headband comes from them. Definitely curious to see how fast it finishes

Edit: maybe its not using Emerald Triangle? but still looks fkn solid


----------



## jaybllr333 (May 29, 2016)

Decided to start a late round of seeds for a guerilla grow. All reg's no fems, for a pheno hunt. If I'm female heavy I may scrog a few in the greenhouse for an early light depo crop. Also got another round of tomatoes and peppers going.






from @Mohican prized bank.....

Maki
Mystery Dirt Lemon #2

pulled from sacs at the Floral Collective

Holy Grail
Safari


----------



## hexthat (May 29, 2016)

TWS said:


> Hi. Nice to see you . Back at the hedges. Have a good season.


Thank you. Hedges are fun, nothing like a giant wall of weed.

Here is an update, taken today. I have only supplemented them water. No food, No sprays. When they get to 13th node I'll top and remove bottom 2-4 nodes. They are up to my hip so far.



been super cropping, it seems to have no effect


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 29, 2016)

Got out yesterday and walked up the Willamette river some. Tiday we are still putting out rock and back ti the river later. The one flower bed is settling in now.lightdep is moving right along


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (May 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Got out yesterday and walked up the Willamette river some. Tiday we are still putting out rock and back ti the river later. The one flower bed is settling in now.View attachment 3694727lightdep us moving right alongView attachment 3694730


Looking fantabulous Doc


----------



## SomeGuy (May 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Got out yesterday and walked up the Willamette river some. Tiday we are still putting out rock and back ti the river later. The one flower bed is settling in now.View attachment 3694727lightdep is moving right alongView attachment 3694730


For light depo you covering early evening and then uncover I ng after dark? That is my plan anyway


----------



## mushroom head (May 30, 2016)

Northern lights auto


----------



## Smidge34 (May 30, 2016)

Happy Monday y'all!


----------



## ruby fruit (May 30, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Northern lights auto
> View attachment 3695215


yo mushy I brought a heat mat and some clonex etc gonna give these chilli cuttings the same treatment we would for our mj clones yeah?
got some time on my hands next few days will get those sauce recipes up for you I promised


----------



## ruby fruit (May 30, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> For light depo you covering early evening and then uncover I ng after dark? That is my plan anyway


would be better to do that so it doesn't get to humid you think?


----------



## mushroom head (May 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> yo mushy I brought a heat mat and some clonex etc gonna give these chilli cuttings the same treatment we would for our mj clones yeah?
> got some time on my hands next few days will get those sauce recipes up for you I promised


I think it'll work just fine brother! Let me know how it goes. I picked out an orange habanero for my bonsai project  should be neat. 

And sounds good! I've been patiently waiting


----------



## ruby fruit (May 30, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I think it'll work just fine brother! Let me know how it goes. I picked out an orange habanero for my bonsai project  should be neat.
> 
> And sounds good! I've been patiently waiting


ill get the shit (cloning etc) sorted out the next week its winter coming fast so thought the heat mat would be a gd idea ill ask you for advice as I go with this one..gonna dig my tent and T5 out as well ..shoulda done it ages ago and got clones of my sr71 ah well...should get recipes up next 24 hrs u have waited long enough sorry man my lifes been a roller coaster fuck


----------



## ruby fruit (May 30, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I think it'll work just fine brother! Let me know how it goes. I picked out an orange habanero for my bonsai project  should be neat.
> 
> And sounds good! I've been patiently waiting


bonsai now that's cool..outside or under lights?


----------



## mushroom head (May 30, 2016)

Hell I'll take some chili clones right now see If both can't get them to root. I kick myself all the time for not cloning some keeper strains I've had over the years. 

And no problem not like I have any chilli's to deal with until September  I've been in a slump lately as well man need a change quick.


----------



## mushroom head (May 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> bonsai now that's cool..outside or under lights?


Outside for now! Will take inside when winter comes though. If it wasn't raining I'd show you the habanero I picked out, a nice bushy little one. I also have a lemon tree I started from seed that may possibly be a bonsai as well.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 30, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Outside for now! Will take inside when winter comes though. If it wasn't raining I'd show you the habanero I picked out, a nice bushy little one. I also have a lemon tree I started from seed that may possibly be a bonsai as well.


Thats why i gotta work out these chilli clones ive got 4 pearler of bushes to clone if i can..fuck one just doesnt wanna stop fruiting


----------



## getawaymountain (May 30, 2016)

we had fresh halibut steak for lunch today really good fish to eat right off the boat yesterday its halibut season here now and everyone is catching them


----------



## Smidge34 (May 30, 2016)

You lucky dog! One of my favorite fish! I've got a weakness for grouper sammiches too lol.


----------



## northeastmarco (May 30, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> You lucky dog! One of my favorite fish! I've got a weakness for grouper sammiches too lol.


My favorite is mahi mahi on a bagget roll.


----------



## getawaymountain (May 30, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> You lucky dog! One of my favorite fish! I've got a weakness for grouper sammiches too lol.


ya when ya come for visit ya will get feed seafood everyday ya are here haha


----------



## getawaymountain (May 30, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> My favorite is mahi mahi on a bagget roll.


 that's dolphin ( flipper )


----------



## Smidge34 (May 30, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> ya when ya come for visit ya will get feed seafood everyday ya are here haha


I may never leave buddy lol!


----------



## dazzyballz (May 30, 2016)

,5 week old been outside in cumbria 3 weeks,gettin some good weather


----------



## northeastmarco (May 30, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> that's dolphin ( flipper )


Still is yummy


----------



## TWS (May 30, 2016)

Summer is here


----------



## Aeroknow (May 30, 2016)

TWS said:


> Summer is here
> 
> View attachment 3695972


You know what that means
























1-1/2 more months until salmon fishing up on the feather/Sac


----------



## Aeroknow (May 30, 2016)




----------



## TWS (May 30, 2016)




----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (May 30, 2016)

TWS said:


> Summer is here
> 
> View attachment 3695972


That sunset pic made me think of this classic.


----------



## ky man (May 30, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> ya when ya come for visit ya will get feed seafood everyday ya are here haha


there is nothing beater to eat then seafood.its my favorite of all food and bear liver fried..ky


----------



## TWS (May 30, 2016)

Yea... Medina with the clam.


----------



## doublejj (May 30, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yea... Medina with the clam.


are you batch'in it again?..


----------



## TWS (May 30, 2016)

doublejj said:


> are you batch'in it again?..


Yepp. Going aways suck. Need to man up and grow some trees now . 
Lol
Back to the strippers and cocaine. Lol


----------



## doublejj (May 30, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yepp. Going aways suck. Need to man up and grow some trees now .
> Lol
> Back to the strippers and cocaine. Lol


lol it's gonna be a long season


----------



## TWS (May 30, 2016)

doublejj said:


> are you batch'in it again?..


That sunset pic was on the way home from the airport out on a dirt road somewhere. Lol


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (May 30, 2016)

Another classic...it followed "movin on". Haven't heard this one in ages.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (May 30, 2016)

Pic of my sour d in 100 gallon pot she only get 5 hours of direct sunlite were she at hope all turn out good


----------



## doublejj (May 30, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> that's dolphin ( flipper )


Mahi Mahi is a fish, not a dolphin....


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (May 30, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Pic of my sour d in 100 gallon pot she only get 5 hours of direct sunlite were she at hope all turn out good


She lookin damn good.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (May 30, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (May 30, 2016)

TWS said:


> Summer is here
> 
> View attachment 3695972


this is our life


----------



## ruby fruit (May 30, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Mahi Mahi is a fish, not a dolphin....
> View attachment 3695999


Dolphin fish or something aussies call them


----------



## ruby fruit (May 30, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yea... Medina with the clam.


Gd weekend with the wife?


----------



## TWS (May 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Gd weekend with the wife?


It was.


----------



## doublejj (May 31, 2016)

TWS said:


> It was.


This goes out to TWS who is moving a lot of dirt......


----------



## TWS (May 31, 2016)

doublejj said:


> This goes out to TWS who is moving a lot of dirt......


Oh man .....we are done besides topping off 8 100 gal pots up on the hill. The green houses are done. 24 200 ' s and 24 150's . We just need to amend the 150's a little and we should be planting in this weekend or sooner . Just trying to sex out and let the root balls get big enough in the 5 gal pots to transplant. Bout to get a bit easier here shortly and enjoy the ride.....oh huh wait ! Still have the light dep to buck and trim. Lol
Thank you to the guys and you for the picnic .

Watch those salmon counts. Lol


----------



## TWS (May 31, 2016)

The vegetable garden and pumpkins are planted. Sure is nice to have the room for a legit veggie garden.


----------



## getawaymountain (May 31, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Mahi Mahi is a fish, not a dolphin....
> View attachment 3695999


I know that haha we got plenty of them in florida


----------



## Smidge34 (May 31, 2016)

I thought mahi mahi was also called dolphin fish?


----------



## dazzyballz (May 31, 2016)

TWS said:


> Summer is here
> 
> View attachment 3695972


The 1 cloud in the sky


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2016)

TWS said:


> It was.


But did you slide it in right to the top?


----------



## ruby fruit (May 31, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> But did you slide it in right to the top?


Maybe a ..slip of the tongue


----------



## ruby fruit (May 31, 2016)




----------



## TWS (May 31, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I thought mahi mahi was also called dolphin fish?


Or dorado


----------



## TWS (May 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


>


You guys and your big hair . Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (May 31, 2016)

TWS said:


> Or dorado


Did you see the size of that alligator that made the news walking across the golf course ?
Cant rember where but shit she was big


----------



## ruby fruit (May 31, 2016)

TWS said:


> You guys and your big hair . Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (May 31, 2016)

TWS said:


> Or dorado


Found it...


----------



## TWS (May 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Did you see the size of that alligator that made the news walking across the golf course ?
> Cant rember where but shit she was big


I didn't but a friend showed me a video today of his friend down in Puerto Vallarta feeding a crocodile he feeds all the time in a creek next to the beach . I did not know there are crocs in mexico.


----------



## TWS (May 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Found it...


Damn !


----------



## treemansbuds (May 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Found it...


Dinosaur was the first thing that came to mind while watching that video.
TMB-


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2016)

TWS said:


> You guys and your big hair . Lol


----------



## papapayne (May 31, 2016)

Another 7 days or so of veg, then time to start pulling tarps of the sativa greenhouse. Ended up 6 malawi 4 Panama red from ace.


----------



## papapayne (May 31, 2016)

Bangi hazes are starting to take off to, also from ace seeds


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 31, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Bangi hazes are starting to take off to, also from ace seeds
> 
> View attachment 3696445 View attachment 3696446


shit yeah, those bangi's are looking nice. Well everything is, but they caught my eye


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 31, 2016)

TWS said:


> I didn't but a friend showed me a video today of his friend down in Puerto Vallarta feeding a crocodile he feeds all the time in a creek next to the beach . I did not know there are crocs in mexico.


Me and a buddy used to stick his little 14 footer down in the canal next to the alligator farm and fish for sac a lait (white perch); he used to be fucking afraid when I was tapping the water with the paddle laughing like a madman. Brings back funny memories. Have seen some monsters


----------



## northeastmarco (May 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Me and a buddy used to stick his little 14 footer down in the canal next to the alligator farm and fish for sac a lait (white perch); he used to be fucking afraid when I was tapping the water with the paddle laughing like a madman. Brings back funny memories. Have seen some monsters


Haha,sounds like something I would do.


----------



## papapayne (May 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> shit yeah, those bangi's are looking nice. Well everything is, but they caught my eye


Yea, they got my full attention. I hope they turn out as mold resistant and adapted to cold weather as the breeder claims!


----------



## papapayne (May 31, 2016)

seawarp bred by getawaymountain


----------



## fumble (May 31, 2016)

Mmm. Fire for sure


----------



## ruby fruit (May 31, 2016)

seawarp looks tasty dude


----------



## papapayne (May 31, 2016)

Thanks guys and gals. Yea, she is dank. Like almost rotten fruit, sweet and nose tingling. Took her approx 10ish weeks. Very stoney, happy couch lock high that puts the dopey grin across your face. Very pleased, and looking forward to seeing sprouts for the outdoor run of it.


----------



## SoOLED (May 31, 2016)

I snapped this photo for another thread, and I was about to delete it but I kinda like it.


----------



## SoOLED (May 31, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> The 1 cloud in the skyView attachment 3696186


this is begging for a meme


----------



## Jozikins (May 31, 2016)

Putting a new roof on the house and then painting it this month so everything will have to be happy in 10 gal pots for 3 weeks when I get the grow side of the house painted first. They already look overgrown even though I just transplanted, they were drinking everyday, sometimes twice. Happy Frog, Ocean Forest, VermiSoil, and a little perlite. Next transplant is into 45 and 65 for my 8 big ones, 30's for my 6 smaller plants (not pictured) and 20's for my 2 clones and 2 seedlings. I likely won't be transplanting and growing them all here.
Huckleberry @TWS


Woody Harrelson OG #2 @TWS


Gorilla Glue #4 @nuggs (this is verified, right? I got 3 of em so I wanna make sure it's gonna be fire.


Way too big for 10 gallons... maybe I should have used 20's but what a bitch to uproot those after filling in!


Nug run, no de-wax. Woody #2, HSO Chem, Chem 4, Sour Kush, RP Skywalker OG
edit: this was the de-wax waste from the winterizing process, the de-waxed portion looks way better lmao! @TWS


----------



## Garden Boss (May 31, 2016)

Gravity, oh how I love you.
She's doing the hard work for sure. I got hundreds of feet of drip line buried.
Got 2/3 of my guerrilla planted. A hillside full of kush plants; gmk, precious, and fire og.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 31, 2016)

Garden Boss said:


> Gravity, oh how I love you.
> She's doing the hard work for sure. I got hundreds of feet of drip line buried.
> Got 2/3 of my guerrilla planted. A hillside full of kush plants; gmk, precious, and fire og.


I always seem to learn something from you guv when you post....gd stuff


----------



## TWS (May 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I always seem to learn something from you guv when you post....gd stuff


What...... you didn't know water runs downhill ?


----------



## ruby fruit (May 31, 2016)

TWS said:


> What...... you didn't know water runs downhill ?


dam...so that's why I only got a few oz of the dream machine last year..i though when it rained cos it fell down if I want to water plants I had to reverse it to run up hill....wat a waste of time last seasons guerrilla effort was


----------



## ruby fruit (May 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I always seem to learn something from you guv when you post....gd stuff


I learnt theres gonna be a fucken nice smelling hillside somewhere @TWS


----------



## ruby fruit (May 31, 2016)

TWS said:


> What...... you didn't know water runs downhill ?


going fishing with the wife ..cya


----------



## CA MTN MAN (May 31, 2016)

IM GOING FISHING


----------



## Troggy_420 (May 31, 2016)

Common for plants to top themselves ?


----------



## nuggs (May 31, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Putting a new roof on the house and then painting it this month so everything will have to be happy in 10 gal pots for 3 weeks when I get the grow side of the house painted first. They already look overgrown even though I just transplanted, they were drinking everyday, sometimes twice. Happy Frog, Ocean Forest, VermiSoil, and a little perlite. Next transplant is into 45 and 65 for my 8 big ones, 30's for my 6 smaller plants (not pictured) and 20's for my 2 clones and 2 seedlings. I likely won't be transplanting and growing them all here.
> Huckleberry @TWS
> View attachment 3696701
> 
> ...


we all run the same cut up here that started from elemental wellness two years ago when grandpappy brought it to the fall bbg. I think you got your glue from GB . It's the real cut , I can tell looking at the picture.


----------



## Jozikins (May 31, 2016)

nuggs said:


> we all run the same cut up here that started from elemental wellness two years ago when grandpappy brought it to the fall bbg. I think you got your glue from GB . It's the real cut , I can tell looking at the picture.


Awesome thank you! That makes me very optimistic! Shit maybe I should put all 3 in the greenhouse with the huckleberry or the woody. But I don't know how I'm going to choose between those 2, the woody would keep up by far better but that huckleberry is by far the frostiest plant I have ever grown, she stinks of something special too.


----------



## TWS (May 31, 2016)

Check out my Mexican citranella candle.


----------



## TWS (May 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> dam...so that's why I only got a few oz of the dream machine last year..i though when it rained cos it fell down if I want to water plants I had to reverse it to run up hill....wat a waste of time last seasons guerrilla effort was


Yea man , your water flushes a different direction down yonder way.


----------



## ky man (May 31, 2016)

Garden Boss said:


> Gravity, oh how I love you.
> She's doing the hard work for sure. I got hundreds of feet of drip line buried.
> Got 2/3 of my guerrilla planted. A hillside full of kush plants; gmk, precious, and fire og.


I have did that to dam many times growing weed in the past and it also works on still bear when making moon shin in the past..ky


----------



## TWS (May 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I learnt theres gonna be a fucken nice smelling hillside somewhere @TWS


Grand masta in the house dogg !


----------



## TWS (May 31, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Putting a new roof on the house and then painting it this month so everything will have to be happy in 10 gal pots for 3 weeks when I get the grow side of the house painted first. They already look overgrown even though I just transplanted, they were drinking everyday, sometimes twice. Happy Frog, Ocean Forest, VermiSoil, and a little perlite. Next transplant is into 45 and 65 for my 8 big ones, 30's for my 6 smaller plants (not pictured) and 20's for my 2 clones and 2 seedlings. I likely won't be transplanting and growing them all here.
> Huckleberry @TWS
> View attachment 3696701
> 
> ...


You know I miss you guys right.........you should come up for a few days when you can .


----------



## TWS (May 31, 2016)

ky man said:


> I have did that to dam many times growing weed in the past and it also works on still bear when making moon shin in the past..ky


Or whiskey


----------



## ky man (May 31, 2016)

TWS said:


> Or whiskey


10-4 to that.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 31, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> For light depo you covering early evening and then uncover I ng after dark? That is my plan anyway


Yep that is right bro and better for your plants to not be covered all night


----------



## TWS (May 31, 2016)

I felt this way a couple times today. Good byes suck.


----------



## TWS (May 31, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yep that is right bro and better for your plants to not be covered all night


Yea , it's like a paper route but you can't throw your penny savers away and get paid . Big wet tarps at 11pm at night in the rain really suck .
Lol !


----------



## SomeGuy (May 31, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yea , it's like a paper route but you can't throw your penny savers away and get paid . Big wet tarps at 11pm at night in the rain really suck .
> Lol !


I've done a paper route... lol. We don't care. Rain or shine. It's.w worth it to us.


----------



## Jozikins (May 31, 2016)

TWS said:


> You know I miss you guys right.........you should come up for a few days when you can .


Well the semester is done in 2 weeks so I'll make an effort, I'd love to come pal around. Gonna be nearby this weekend but I won't have a second to spare, finals start Monday!


----------



## TWS (May 31, 2016)




----------



## TWS (May 31, 2016)




----------



## CA MTN MAN (May 31, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3696863


Please tell me you don't smoke this lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (May 31, 2016)




----------



## dazzyballz (Jun 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3696863


Is that "o"


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> Grand masta in the house dogg !


Wait ....a [email protected] actually "liked" something


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 1, 2016)

CA MTN MAN said:


> IM GOING FISHING


32 calamari


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wait ....a [email protected] actually "liked" something


I've not had a "like" button in SOOO many years, I forget I have it now.
TMB-


----------



## TWS (Jun 1, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Is that "o"


Lol.noooooo but the effect might be simular.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 1, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Putting a new roof on the house and then painting it this month so everything will have to be happy in 10 gal pots for 3 weeks when I get the grow side of the house painted first. They already look overgrown even though I just transplanted, they were drinking everyday, sometimes twice. Happy Frog, Ocean Forest, VermiSoil, and a little perlite. Next transplant is into 45 and 65 for my 8 big ones, 30's for my 6 smaller plants (not pictured) and 20's for my 2 clones and 2 seedlings. I likely won't be transplanting and growing them all here.
> Huckleberry @TWS
> View attachment 3696701
> 
> ...


Shit looks great Joz! Happy plants you are growing. My woody is just a growing and will be pulling some clones here soon.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Shit looks great Joz! Happy plants you are growing. My woody is just a growing and will be pulling some clones here soon.


Thanks doc! You'll love her. Loudest og I've ever grown!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 1, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Thanks doc! You'll love her. Loudest og I've ever grown!


Nice i love LOUD!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 1, 2016)

This is loud also
CPG3


Some pics why not


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> This is loud also
> CPG3
> View attachment 3697167
> 
> ...


Damn bro you're killing it! What's the genetics?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 1, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Damn bro you're killing it! What's the genetics?


Gg4 x cherry pie


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Gg4 x cherry pie


That's what I guessed but if I keep saying everything is cherry pie and gorilla glue on this forum you guys might start thinking that's all I know, lol. Sounds fire dude, can I order seeds of that yet?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 1, 2016)

Well yes and no. I am out of the gg4x cp and just finished the cp x gg4 if you would like to test a couple it could be arranged. Will be fall before i have more cpg ready


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well yes and no. I am out of the gg4x cp and just finished the cp x gg4 if you would like to test a couple it could be arranged. Will be fall before i have more cpg ready


Sign me the fuck up


----------



## pmt62382 (Jun 1, 2016)

Last Week
 
Today 
 
Peace


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Jun 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well yes and no. I am out of the gg4x cp and just finished the cp x gg4 if you would like to test a couple it could be arranged. Will be fall before i have more cpg ready


Keep me in mind doc! Ladies are looking beautiful!


----------



## mushroom head (Jun 1, 2016)

Seadragon and poison warp @getawaymountain


----------



## TWS (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 1, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Seadragon and poison warp @getawaymountain
> View attachment 3696777


fuck yeah mushy they looking great in that spot already gd work,,couldn't get any pink rubber boots ay?


----------



## TWS (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Pig4buzz (Jun 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Greenhouses & more greenhouses......
> View attachment 3684200


I don't know much about greenhouse can you grow in them in summer when temps reach near 100degrees outside without a/c or fans? Thanks


----------



## TWS (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## mushroom head (Jun 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> fuck yeah mushy they looking great in that spot already gd work,,couldn't get any pink rubber boots ay?


Thanks rubes I've used this patch a few years now.. lol! Probably coulda if I looked harder


----------



## doublejj (Jun 1, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> I don't know much about greenhouse can you grow in them in summer when temps reach near 100degrees outside without a/c or fans? Thanks


yes.....


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> yes.....
> View attachment 3697605


lol...I think that answer will suffice


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jun 1, 2016)

doublejj said:


> yes.....
> View attachment 3697605


The heat doesn't bother them man? Just have 6 or so. Thanks


----------



## Lacedwitgame (Jun 1, 2016)

Got a little bit of an arsenal going....lol

GSC
Tangie #5
Consensio's Sherbert
tree of life's Sherbert
Darkheart's Sherbet
King klone's Gelato
Blackjack
Raskal's OG kush
Grape OG kush
SFV OG kush
Deep Sleep (pre 98 bubba x larry OG)
Sour Strawberry Kush
Super Bubba Kush
Blue Dream
Cherry Ak-47
Super Lemon Haze
Super Cut's Pink Lemonade
TGA's Jillybean
Purple Widow
Blackberry
Sugar mama 
Romulan
Bubblegum
Kryptonite
GDP


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 1, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Seadragon and poison warp @getawaymountain
> View attachment 3696777


That one on the right looks really nice mushy


----------



## mushroom head (Jun 2, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> That one on the right looks really nice mushy


Thanks man that one is a seadragon.. thinking I should clone her, possibly keep the genetics around.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 2, 2016)

Lacedwitgame said:


> Got a little bit of an arsenal going....lol
> 
> GSC
> Tangie #5
> ...


Haha I had a menu like this last year. Pink lemonade is a very special plant that needs lots of attention outside.


----------



## Lacedwitgame (Jun 2, 2016)

How did it turn out for you joz? Im stoked about it if it shows to be true to type.....my luck it will be gorgeous until flower than it spits hay! Lol


----------



## Lacedwitgame (Jun 2, 2016)

Also any tips on how this girl grows outside?


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 2, 2016)

Lacedwitgame said:


> How did it turn out for you joz? Im stoked about it if it shows to be true to type.....my luck it will be gorgeous until flower than it spits hay! Lol


She turns out beautiful every time indoors. She's not very lemon smelling but she is the most stinky flower I've every bagged up. Pungent like fermenting onion, it's intense. Sticky like you wouldn't believe, you'll want lots of back up snips or you'll be cleaning yours with every bud. She isn't a heavy feeder and moths love her, so spray early and frequently for worms, seriously. She didn't like the spot I put her in outdoors so it was a totally different plant, she is just real picky outside, doesn't like dry heat. She does alright with full sun but shade mid day would be best. She makes killer buds and insane extracts of high yield and quality, crazy terps. Keep the clone around, it's a very rare cut and if it's real she's a serious gem!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jun 2, 2016)

This year we are gonna learn how to properly support and train. White Walker Kush GYO


----------



## ky man (Jun 2, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> This year we are gonna learn how to properly support and train. White Walker Kush GYO
> 
> View attachment 3698348


hell yes that looks good..ky


----------



## northeastmarco (Jun 3, 2016)

So have a few that are in flower due to age rather than photo period. I don't think they will disappoint though.


----------



## The303Yeti (Jun 3, 2016)

The raised bed is Super Lemon Haze and she's in a 300 gallon. She just got her last topping about a week ago. Bushiest sativa I have ever seen. Has a stalk the diameter of a silver dollar maybe bigger. I also have Ghost train haze. Strawberry Blue line, Girl Scout Cookies thin mint, and Jack herer.


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 3, 2016)

my plants filled up the tent quickly off the flip, with the scrog work, it was like a blanket corner to corner. I haven't grown in tents all that much, but this is at my new house. so, I'm not ready to pull up brand new floors....yet.

the side of my plants were suffering, so I did this.



bamboo stick with rolled duct tape ends to push the side of the tent out.



spaced them so they were between cobs.



in days, just from side reflection the sides have taken off. and are using the space well



this is like day 12 off the flip.

couple pics of the grow



yes the tent still zips, and I'm not worried about it ripping.


----------



## Lacedwitgame (Jun 3, 2016)

Lacedwitgame said:


> Got a little bit of an arsenal going....lol
> 
> GSC
> Tangie #5
> ...


Just added:
+ Midnight farm's Snowman
+ queen bee's birthday cake....
+ darkhearts SFV OG
+ darkhearts Platinum OG
+ midnight farms super skunk


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 3, 2016)

Lela Mclain said:


> Can you help me I'm growing for my first time and I'm loving it. However, I ended up with a male for sure. Wondering if it's a Hermie...can you help me....I really don't wanna tear it down its so pretty!!!View attachment 3698922 View attachment 3698925 View attachment 3698925 View attachment 3698922


Not much you can do with it now. It's a boy! Chop and reset.


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 3, 2016)

Lela Mclain said:


> So definitely not a Hermie...


Correct as far as I can see. You would notice hairs with those sacks and I only see sacks.  Sorry man. You have anyone near you that could cut you a clone? You could also start over but would be running the same risk of you getting a male.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 3, 2016)

It was a male yesterday, its not going to change


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 3, 2016)

Lela Mclain said:


> Ok thank u bunches! Can I make anything out of it? Such a waste


Hemp bracelet, that's about it. Good job for your first time though, that male is in great health.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 3, 2016)

Juice him is about all I would do before tossing it to the compost pile. You cant do anything with a male other than to breed it to a healthy female


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 3, 2016)

Take all the leaves off and put them in the blender with some apple, ginger, maybe a carrot. Blend it up and drink it down. Health benefits, but no high


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 3, 2016)

Lela Mclain said:


> Ok thank u bunches! Can I make anything out of it? Such a waste


Only thing that you can do with it now is harvest the pollen to seed another plant but I doubt that's what you want to do. Storing pollen can be a pain.


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 3, 2016)

Lela Mclain said:


> Yeah definitely not wanting to store pollen wanna grow a female first....but now I have learned new things and no matter what im ecstatic it grew this pretty...it's gonna be hard to cut it now that it's so pretty! I have definitely found my favorite thing to do!! Y'all are the best!!


No grow is a waste. It's a great opportunity to learn!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 3, 2016)

angryblackman said:


> No grow is a waste. It's a great opportunity to learn!


Fact right here∆∆∆∆∆.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2016)

400 gallons of some AACT just started,,, ladies gonna love me for it


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2016)

Reaching for that last bit of sun-


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jun 3, 2016)

As anyone use this for veg http://www.homedepot.com/p/Alaska-1-Gal-5-1-1-Fish-Fertilizer-100099249/100211859


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 3, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> As anyone use this for veg http://www.homedepot.com/p/Alaska-1-Gal-5-1-1-Fish-Fertilizer-100099249/100211859


Not that specific one, but have used a similar one available here.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jun 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Not that specific one, but have used a similar one available here.


How did it work for you I use max sea last year was thinking of giving this a try


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 3, 2016)

I would stick with the Max Sea if I had access. It works ok, its a good supplemental once every few weeks, but I wouldn't rely on it


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jun 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I would stick with the Max Sea if I had access. It works ok, its a good supplemental once every few weeks, but I wouldn't rely on it


Was just going to use it for the first 3 weeks of veg


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 3, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> As anyone use this for veg http://www.homedepot.com/p/Alaska-1-Gal-5-1-1-Fish-Fertilizer-100099249/100211859


Yes i have used it for years but not much really. I build liveing soil with worm castings, compost, rabbit poo, and amendments


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 3, 2016)

Unless you can find some cold pressed stuff (hydroslate) I would go for a kelp based food. This stuff doesnt make any difference that I have seen noticably. I stopped using it probably 6 months ago and just use water, water+aloe, water+ coconut water, water+blackstrap molasses.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 3, 2016)

Rum Bayou #17
cherrypieglue #3
 89 romulan


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Unless you can find some cold pressed stuff (hydroslate) I would go for a kelp based food. This stuff doesnt make any difference that I have seen noticably. I stopped using it probably 6 months ago and just use water, water+aloe, water+ coconut water, water+blackstrap molasses.


I will not stop the fish poo i do see a difference enough to put up with the smell.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 3, 2016)

I liked to use it in a tea once in a while, but I havent seen any difference in the last few crops so no loss here. Stuff here might be shit quality


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 3, 2016)

I never minded the smell. Smells like catfish food


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jun 3, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> As anyone use this for veg http://www.homedepot.com/p/Alaska-1-Gal-5-1-1-Fish-Fertilizer-100099249/100211859


Yea I have. That being said I think the good came from the amended soil and genetics that year. GL


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 4, 2016)

Lacedwitgame said:


> Just added:
> + Midnight farm's Snowman
> + queen bee's birthday cake....
> + darkhearts SFV OG
> ...


Darkhearts platinum og was super sticky and frosty but didn't have much nose. A friend of mine grew it, not me. It looked like he fucked the cure up with wet buds so that probably had a lot to do with it if that's what happened. He was a new grower so I didn't want to beat him up and ask, so I just congratulated him on a job well done haha.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 4, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Darkhearts platinum og was super sticky and frosty but didn't have much nose. A friend of mine grew it, not me. It looked like he fucked the cure up with wet buds so that probably had a lot to do with it if that's what happened. He was a new grower so I didn't want to beat him up and ask, so I just congratulated him on a job well done haha.


"Good shit man", as you are trying not to cough your lungs through your nose hahahaha


----------



## TWS (Jun 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Not that specific one, but have used a similar one available here.


Probably half the stuff on the stove over there could feed the plants. Lol


----------



## mushroom head (Jun 4, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Rum Bayou #17View attachment 3699269
> cherrypieglue #3
> View attachment 3699270 89 romulanView attachment 3699271


The cherrypieglue #3 and 89 romulan catch my eye!


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 4, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> 400 gallons of some AACT just started,,, ladies gonna love me for it
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699161 View attachment 3699162


I was thinking about putting straw over the soil in my smart pots to help retain moisture. I've done that in my veg garden for many years. My only concern is once flowering starts will it be a hot bed for mold? Might just do it and take it off in late August / early Sept. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jun 4, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> This year we are gonna learn how to properly support and train. White Walker Kush GYO
> 
> View attachment 3698348


We're did you pick up the wire fence your use for support


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 4, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> As anyone use this for veg http://www.homedepot.com/p/Alaska-1-Gal-5-1-1-Fish-Fertilizer-100099249/100211859


I used it last summer. Haven't thought to pick any up this season. I'll grab a gallon when I'm at Lowe's next week. Like the others said, what's in the soil makes the most difference, but I think it's worthwhile adding.

I was talking about it last year on a gardening thread, and a fellow that lives in Hawaii said his Japanese neighbors cooked with it. So much for too smelly.


----------



## BLVDog (Jun 4, 2016)

Longs peak blue


----------



## BLVDog (Jun 4, 2016)

Marionberry cut


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 4, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> I was thinking about putting straw over the soil in my smart pots to help retain moisture. I've done that in my veg garden for many years. My only concern is once flowering starts will it be a hot bed for mold? Might just do it and take it off in late August / early Sept. Thoughts anyone?


Ive proved to myself straw (i use sugarcane its like a straw ) helps a hell of a lot in smart pots that arent overly big never had no problems during flower.


----------



## The303Yeti (Jun 4, 2016)

Took the tent off and got a picture.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jun 4, 2016)

What size are


BuzzD2Kill said:


> http://www.lowes.com/pd_12142-157-05042_0__?k_clickID=8eca8611-afa2-43b3-a40d-ca58acf7eaf7&store_code=1001&productId=3010018&selectedLocalStoreBeanArray=[[email protected]]&storeNumber=1001&kpid=3010018&cm_mmc=SCE_PLA-_-LumberAndBuildingMaterials-_-MasonryMetals-_-3010018:&DM_PersistentCookieCreated=true&CAWELAID=&CAWELAID=1594385277


 the holes in fence


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 4, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> I was thinking about putting straw over the soil in my smart pots to help retain moisture. I've done that in my veg garden for many years. My only concern is once flowering starts will it be a hot bed for mold? Might just do it and take it off in late August / early Sept. Thoughts anyone?


Get that straw in there. It only helps


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Jun 4, 2016)

Why not alfalfa ... Boom


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 4, 2016)

alfalfa straw yip


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 4, 2016)

Alfalfa it is. I know Treemanbuds uses it.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 4, 2016)

My Botanigard ES has arrived. If I remember from reading on here a few weeks ago a root drench won't be effective in the long term if I'm using fertilizer(Maxsea) because the microbes can't survive??? Am I recalling this correctly? If so can it still be effective if done multiple times? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 4, 2016)

Never used Maxsea, but salts from synthetic nutrients kill off microbes in the soil. I know that Maxsea is Kelp based and has some organic ingredients, but its still synthetic....I don't know how much effect it has, but if it were me, multiple applications of Botaniguard and I also would be adding some teas in there weekly so as to help rebuild the soil biology


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 4, 2016)

Well I'm going to grab a bale of alfalfa so I might be using some to brew tea as well,


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 4, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Well I'm going to grab a bale of alfalfa so I might be using some to brew tea as well,


excellent tea addition


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jun 4, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> What size are
> 
> the holes in fence


6 inch squares.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 4, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> The cherrypieglue #3 and 89 romulan catch my eye!


Man they are all catching my eye but am really loving the look of the CPG#3


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 4, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man they are all catching my eye but am really loving the look of the CPG#3
> View attachment 3700021


Yeah love the look of those leaves too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 4, 2016)

[QUOTE="Vnsmkr, post: 12659962, member: 19]Yeah love the look of those leaves too[/QUOTE]
It is not just the leaves it grows like a stocky cherry pie but stinks like cherry gas


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 4, 2016)

Oh I hear you, the leaves were what caught my eye first though, then the stalk, then the structure. I wish I could smell it


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm so jealous looking through here. I slipped up year before last at the end of the season which caused me to get put on the list of residences to fly the chopper over, I'm sure y'all know the rest. Luckily the local sheriffs don't really care a whole,lot about a few plants so I got a slap on the wrist. Figured I should take s few years off from outdoors. Sucks cause I have prime property for a nice garden.

Happy grows to all y'all


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm


Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I used it last summer. Haven't thought to pick any up this season. I'll grab a gallon when I'm at Lowe's next week. Like the others said, what's in the soil makes the most difference, but I think it's worthwhile adding.
> 
> I was talking about it last year on a gardening thread, and a fellow that lives in Hawaii said his Japanese neighbors cooked with it. So much for too smelly.[/QUOTE


th


BuzzD2Kill said:


> 6 inch squares.


thanks


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jun 4, 2016)

what area are u in


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jun 4, 2016)

Have 4 sour diesel in 30 gallon pots that I'm getting ready to start light dep with would it be better to put in 65 gallon pots wait a week to start light dep


----------



## getawaymountain (Jun 4, 2016)

went to the trade show yesterday in augusta me and it sucked as far as i could see and we left after an hour caregivers where so cheap ya couldnt even get a sample from them of their product never go to another show in maine to much political bullshit ill stay a pirate forever and love it the trade show in bangor was way better for sure and all the growers i know didnt care for it much either in augusta and left also


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 4, 2016)

Steelsurgeon said:


> Middle Tennessee


I was born in Covington, Dad is from Nashville And have family in both still plus in Adams, muferd, and Germantown


----------



## TWS (Jun 5, 2016)

"Float like a butterfly and sting like a bee"
Via condios.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jun 5, 2016)

many thanks to the freind who sent us a ham from kentucky had to make it fit the kettle lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 5, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> many thanks to the freind who sent us a ham from kentucky had to make it fit the kettle lol


im a sucker for ham like that !!


----------



## getawaymountain (Jun 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> im a sucker for ham like that !![/
> 
> ya we are too haha going to have to send some seafood for that lol..


----------



## thumper60 (Jun 5, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> went to the trade show yesterday in augusta me and it sucked as far as i could see and we left after an hour caregivers where so cheap ya couldnt even get a sample from them of their product never go to another show in maine to much political bullshit ill stay a pirate forever and love it the trade show in bangor was way better for sure and all the growers i know didnt care for it much either in augusta and left also


they are a greedy bunch eh!i feel bad for sick people that have to use that greedy bunch


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 5, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> many thanks to the freind who sent us a ham from kentucky had to make it fit the kettle lol


I can't say I've ever used a "Saw's All" or reciprocating saw to cut up a ham, but it looks like a helluva idea! Hope you guys enjoy it. I look at that ham hock and think white beans and cornbread with some cooked down kale. Mmmmmmm!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 5, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I can't say I've ever used a "Saw's All" or reciprocating saw to cut up a ham, but it looks like a helluva idea! Hope you guys enjoy it. I look at that ham hock and think white beans and cornbread with some cooked down kale. Mmmmmmm!


cabbage instead of kale would do me


----------



## northeastmarco (Jun 5, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> I was thinking about putting straw over the soil in my smart pots to help retain moisture. I've done that in my veg garden for many years. My only concern is once flowering starts will it be a hot bed for mold? Might just do it and take it off in late August / early Sept. Thoughts anyone?


Should be fine with it,at that time of year it shouldn't stay wet/damp enough to promote any mold


----------



## getawaymountain (Jun 5, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> they are a greedy bunch eh!i feel bad for sick people that have to use that greedy bunch



the sick people we deal with love our system of care giving we set up the grow for them at their place , use our plants ,we do everything and give them 1/2 the bud and they always end up with way more than the state says they can have and the cost is nothing except a thanks maybe haha never have complaints or it isnt good enough or cost to much or i smoke more than they say i can they ( a-holes in augusta ) need to take a lession in real care giving !!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jun 5, 2016)

My little auto


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 5, 2016)

am I the only one that think trunks are as sexy as flowers?


----------



## innerG (Jun 5, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> am I the only one that think trunks are as sexy as flowers?


When you go to the zoo, do you spend an inordinate amount of time at the elephant exhibit?


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 5, 2016)

innerG said:


> When you go to the zoo, do you spend an inordinate amount of time at the elephant exhibit?


no it makes me sad.... =(

but trunks from DBZ is my second fav, with krillin being first.


----------



## TWS (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 5, 2016)

TWS said:


>


Shit yea! love sublime and if i wasnt such a lazy dabbed out sob i would link caress me down


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Shit yea! love sublime and if i wasnt such a lazy dabbed out sob i would link caress me down


----------



## TWS (Jun 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Shit yea! love sublime and if i wasnt such a lazy dabbed out sob i would link caress me down


I thought the live version was pretty cool.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> I thought the live version was pretty cool.


Yea it was but i am baked like the fall bbq right now. Went to the park with my kids and now got a swollen knee


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 5, 2016)

You high ass! Lol. Don't hurt yourself dude. Gotta watch it or you'll walk into a pipe sticking up outta the ground.

This is already been healing five days.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 5, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> You high ass! Lol. Don't hurt yourself dude. Gotta watch it or you'll walk into a pipe sticking up outta the ground.
> 
> This is already been healing five days.
> View attachment 3700680


Got bitten by a spider couple months ago took 8 weeks to heal up to the stage of not needing medical treatment..i dont think you guys wanna see it lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Got bitten by a spider couple months ago took 8 weeks to heal up to the stage of not needing medical treatment..i dont think you guys wanna see it lol


When I was still in the US I had a matress full of baby brown recluse'. Got tagged 3 different times and it was not pretty any of those times. Colors of liquid ehhhhhhh fucking nasty


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Got bitten by a spider couple months ago took 8 weeks to heal up to the stage of not needing medical treatment..i dont think you guys wanna see it lol


Yea but your whole continent is like back in Louisiana fucking everything is poisonous or has teeth and will get your ass


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea but your whole continent is like back in Louisiana fucking everything is poisonous or has teeth and will get your ass


hahahaha very true


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> When I was still in the US I had a matress full of baby brown recluse'. Got tagged 3 different times and it was not pretty any of those times. Colors of liquid ehhhhhhh fucking nasty


the photo I got is 0ne week after but the hole in leg didn't stop getting deeper till 5 weeks of treatment...white tail spider Australia ..google that shit very similar to brown recluse you guys get


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 5, 2016)

aye I had 3 holes in 1 leg and 1 on the other. nasty shit man. a mates father had part of his shoulder eaten away


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> the photo I got is 0ne week after but the hole in leg didn't stop getting deeper till 5 weeks of treatment...white tail spider Australia ..google that shit very similar to brown recluse you guys get


Sucks. Thank god haven' gotten bitten but I do spray my perimeter and inside at least twice a year. Wife would not tolerate it otherwise. Still have tons of spiders, lizards and wildlife here on my little property despite that.. lol. And omg the fucking earwigs are awful this season


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 5, 2016)

Yeah where I grew up is full of black widows, brown recluses, & stinking ass cotton mouth water moccasins.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 5, 2016)

Completely off topic but very neat.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 6, 2016)

We are starting to get hit by the tropical storm! Hopefully the wind doesn't bring problems!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 6, 2016)

Oregon bbq thread
https://www.rollitup.org/t/oregon-bbq.911415/#post-12664823


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 6, 2016)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> We are starting to get hit by the tropical storm! Hopefully the wind doesn't bring problems!


Yeah had our 2nd bout of wind last night 45 knots. Plants all still standing this morning albeit bent the other direction


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 6, 2016)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> We are starting to get hit by the tropical storm! Hopefully the wind doesn't bring problems!


I've got a couple three inches of {much needed} rain out of Colin. I did move some seedlings undercover to keep them from getting beat down, but no winds to speak of.


----------



## TWS (Jun 6, 2016)

Well hello there.


Veggie garden


My Atlantic Giant pumpkin the deer tasted

Big max pumkin

Upper green house .

Lower green house.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## northeastmarco (Jun 6, 2016)

A day of rain followed by a day of sun equals happy plants. 
Candy train


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 6, 2016)

hurricane season there, rainy season here same same, but different


----------



## doublejj (Jun 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Well hello there.
> 
> 
> Veggie garden
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 6, 2016)

Looks good TWS


----------



## doublejj (Jun 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looks good TWS


@TWS  ...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 6, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> A day of rain followed by a day of sun equals happy plants.
> Candy train View attachment 3701464


looking good! I found the second of four needed air cooled hoods to day needed to flip mine. I have two other buddys still looking. @TWS looking good too. I think a pumpkin is just right to grow on my fence. Got a hops from @Joedank on one side


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Well hello there.
> 
> 
> Veggie garden
> ...


Looks fucking great TWS


----------



## TWS (Jun 6, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Looks fucking great TWS


Thank you everyone . Feels good to get em all potted up . 
Here's to a good season.
Cheers all and happy growing . 

Summer solstice is the 20 th this year .


----------



## TWS (Jun 6, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> looking good! I found the second of four needed air cooled hoods to day needed to flip mine. I have two other buddys still looking. @TWS looking good too. I think a pumpkin is just right to grow on my fence. Got a hops from @Joedank on one sideView attachment 3701521View attachment 3701523


Who laid the phat egg doc ?


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## getawaymountain (Jun 7, 2016)

who does marijuana type web sites and hosts them


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 7, 2016)

Awesome man. You are geared up! Is that weed fabric or plastic on the ground In the lower gh? 

Also why the plastic in the raised beds? Curious and I might learn something 




TWS said:


> Well hello there.
> 
> 
> Veggie garden
> ...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Thank you everyone . Feels good to get em all potted up .
> Here's to a good season.
> Cheers all and happy growing .
> 
> Summer solstice is the 20 th this year .


looking great man...gonna be a whole different picture in 8 weeks time lol...good to see your using your free time getting the vegies going to man...hows your muscles you havnt used for a while going lol ?


----------



## TWS (Jun 7, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Awesome man. You are geared up! Is that weed fabric or plastic on the ground In the lower gh?
> 
> Also why the plastic in the raised beds? Curious and I might learn something


It is weed fabric. The raised beds that were made are of 3/4" plywood so the plastic was there to keep them from rotting so fast hence why they were retired to the vegetable garden.


----------



## TWS (Jun 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> looking great man...gonna be a whole different picture in 8 weeks time lol...good to see your using your free time getting the vegies going to man...hows your muscles you havnt used for a while going lol ?


I dropped my dick in the dirt. Lol never felt so good to sit at the trim table for 3 days . Lol


----------



## TWS (Jun 7, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> who does marijuana type web sites and hosts them


 ROLLIE !


----------



## thumper60 (Jun 7, 2016)

pic of some skidder trl,coming at ya from[207] day 37


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Well hello there.
> 
> 
> Veggie garden
> ...


Wheres yer fluffin name tags !!!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> It is weed fabric. The raised beds that were made are of 3/4" plywood so the plastic was there to keep them from rotting so fast hence why they were retired to the vegetable garden.


Ok, my thoughts weren't way off. Looks damn good. That weed fabric must be industrial grade from its look. Your gonna have a great season from the looks of it.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 7, 2016)

In the summer time when the weather is fine.... 

The one X Alaskan thunder Fu.. 



PUrple haze X Jurple Bigbud 



purple haze X Jurple Bigbud



Veggies 
 

Alaskan Berry 



Some Albino Rhino X Critical Black Thunder


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 7, 2016)

Looking good flkeys


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 7, 2016)

I have tried big max pumpkins for three years I can never get the pumpkin to grow, it just shrivels up and falls off the stem.. 
Any advice ??? @TWS 




TWS said:


> Well hello there.
> 
> 
> Veggie garden
> ...


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 7, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> I have tried big max pumpkins for three years I can never get the pumpkin to grow, it just shrivels up and falls off the stem..
> Any advice ??? @TWS


We might be too hot for them in this area... not sure. I've had similar luck w melons. Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 7, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> I have tried big max pumpkins for three years I can never get the pumpkin to grow, it just shrivels up and falls off the stem..
> Any advice ??? @TWS


@Mohican has some pumpkins going too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 7, 2016)

I have never done pumpkin but we do a lot of melons in north Louisiana. Dedes home towns yearly festival is the watermelon festival so i doubt heat is the issue there. They love sandy soil and steady water.


----------



## TWS (Jun 7, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> I have tried big max pumpkins for three years I can never get the pumpkin to grow, it just shrivels up and falls off the stem..
> Any advice ??? @TWS


Not sure . Fumble would probably know though. Like SomeGuy said though I have had the same luck with melons.


----------



## TWS (Jun 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @Mohican has some pumpkins going too


Well he better Boast up.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 7, 2016)

Never thought of that maybe I should plant in the shade ?? 

Maybe they want more water ? 

The hottest temp. I ever remember here at home was 112




SomeGuy said:


> We might be too hot for them in this area... not sure. I've had similar luck w melons. Lol


----------



## TWS (Jun 7, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> Never thought of that maybe I should plant in the shade ??
> 
> Maybe they want more water ?
> 
> The hottest temp. I ever remember here at home was 112


There is a crap load of melon and pumpkin grows in the IE and it is very hot.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 7, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have never done pumpkin but we do a lot of melons in north Louisiana. Dedes home towns yearly festival is the watermelon festival so i doubt heat is the issue there. They love sandy soil and steady water.
> View attachment 3701948 View attachment 3701949


Farmerville? Used to drive through there daily when working around there


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 7, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> Never thought of that maybe I should plant in the shade ??
> 
> Maybe they want more water ?
> 
> The hottest temp. I ever remember here at home was 112





TWS said:


> There is a crap load of melon and pumpkin grows in the IE and it is very hot.


Yea north Louisiana hits 110 and 90% humidity for days on end. One of the many reasons many ass is not there


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Farmerville? Used to drive through there daily when working around there


Place is a shit hole


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 7, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Place is a shit hole


Shit hole and a half


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 7, 2016)

Last time I was out around Blanchard where I grew up it looked the same to me as when I was about 20, so really hasnt changed in 22 years except for more fast food and more shit to buy. I was ready to gtfo after a day there


----------



## zigbred (Jun 7, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> who does marijuana type web sites and hosts them


this is what makes me smile


----------



## getawaymountain (Jun 7, 2016)

zigbred said:


> this is what makes me smile


420 webpro does what im looking for


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> There is a crap load of melon and pumpkin grows in the IE and it is very hot.


I think doc got it... custom sandy soil and lots of h2o... lol. We I'll see... I'm trying melons cuz I don't like pumpkin. Lol


----------



## supchaka (Jun 7, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> 420 webpro does what im looking for


Funny I was gonna mention them, I'm following them on IG. You can setup your own site fairly easily with godaddy or wix. I did mine with godaddy just to get it up and into the search sites. At some point I'll turn it over to professionals.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 7, 2016)

My obligatory single outdoor  she's at 2 weeks here. She got beat up by the wind the first 3 days, that's the burnt looking edges.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 7, 2016)

supchaka said:


> Funny I was gonna mention them, I'm following them on IG. You can setup your own site fairly easily with godaddy or wix. I did mine with godaddy just to get it up and into the search sites. At some point I'll turn it over to professionals.


Godaddy will not host what he is looking for. They will dump your site selling seeds


----------



## TWS (Jun 7, 2016)

@Grandpappy you ok my man ?


----------



## The303Yeti (Jun 7, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> I have tried big max pumpkins for three years I can never get the pumpkin to grow, it just shrivels up and falls off the stem..
> Any advice ??? @TWS


Pumpkins need to be pollinated.


----------



## The303Yeti (Jun 7, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I think doc got it... custom sandy soil and lots of h2o... lol. We I'll see... I'm trying melons cuz I don't like pumpkin. Lol


What type of melon?


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 7, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> I have tried big max pumpkins for three years I can never get the pumpkin to grow, it just shrivels up and falls off the stem..
> Any advice ??? @TWS


No bees = no pumpkins. You can hand pollinate with a little paint brush.


----------



## vino4russ (Jun 7, 2016)

Update.....M & J are doing awesome...growing like a weed.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 7, 2016)

The303Yeti said:


> What type of melon?


I forget what type but it's a watermelon variety. My fav. Lol


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 7, 2016)

I have a lot of flowers and shrubs that flower so no,prob. With bees for me  
My star jasmin and Myoporum ground over are in full bloom right now and loaded with bees.. 




Jozikins said:


> No bees = no pumpkins. You can hand pollinate with a little paint brush.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 7, 2016)

Forgot one pic.
Leaf off the purple haze X Jurple Bigbud. This is the one I have not topped at all just going to let it grow like a sativa Christmas tree.. 1/4 for scale 
And it's laying on a 13" tile


----------



## pmt62382 (Jun 7, 2016)

last week
 
today
 
Peace


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 7, 2016)

Threw some small plants on the deck today. The sun room is way too over crowded and I wasn't planning on putting these in the greenhouse so they'll be fine outside until the roofing and painting starts. After that I'll transplant and put them back outside. I really didn't want to be putting outdoor plants back in the sun room but that's how is gonna go for a while. 

Candy train clone from the bbq!


Sunset sherbert clone from the bbq! 

Some of the cherry pie clones I didn't bring to the bbq.
 

My 2 banana og x triple platinum master breed by @thump easy 
 

Fucking bagseed. Only full season plant from seed and it triggered early even with supplemental lighting. Blurple, blue dream x gdp, flower she came from was amazing. 


Maybe I'll chop her down or make a little light deprivation hoop house for her and a few cherry pies. She is my only sativa but something about her screams "I'm gonna throw bananas!"


The 5 large plants for the greenhouse still in the sun room. Hoping they don't get as big in here as they would outside so transplanting isn't so rough after waiting on the roof. 
 

@TWS I was thinking of renaming the Woody #2 to Stallion OG in honor of The White Stallion, lol.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 7, 2016)

Pumpkins like shade!



We have had a nice cold marine layer up until yesterday.

Franks Gift x Backyard IBL:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 7, 2016)

Bees are the key. I had just one volunteer from a small type of pumpkin picked at a organic farm by the kids for Halloween. It has been in the 100's for over a week straight. This plant sits right next to a 15' x 5' rosemary hedge that always has bees when its in flower. But I noticed those big bumblebees are the ones that really love any big flower.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 8, 2016)

cbtbudz said:


> Bees are the key. I had just one volunteer from a small type of pumpkin picked at a organic farm by the kids for Halloween. It has been in the 100's for over a week straight. This plant sits right next to a 15' x 5' rosemary hedge that always has bees when its in flower. But I noticed those big bumblebees are the ones that really love any big flower. View attachment 3702664


The carpenter bees put in all the work over here.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## thumper60 (Jun 8, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Threw some small plants on the deck today. The sun room is way too over crowded and I wasn't planning on putting these in the greenhouse so they'll be fine outside until the roofing and painting starts. After that I'll transplant and put them back outside. I really didn't want to be putting outdoor plants back in the sun room but that's how is gonna go for a while.
> 
> Candy train clone from the bbq!
> View attachment 3702417
> ...


I can read that paper work on u table,if u don't care I don't either


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 8, 2016)

If you can decipher anything from that snip of paper you are good buddy!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> If you can decipher anything from that snip of paper you are good buddy!


I could only read 3 words ..to much jacking off over apples and oranges is making me blind


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> @Grandpappy you ok my man ?


Doin good thanks!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 8, 2016)

thanks!! 
I will try planting them in the shade this year and give them more water.. 






Mohican said:


> Pumpkins like shade!
> 
> View attachment 3702658
> 
> ...


----------



## TWS (Jun 8, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Doin good thanks!


Haven't seen ya lurking and just wanted to be sure. I might hit ya up on the couch offer soon and go catch a salmon. Probably in a couple of weeks .


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 8, 2016)

Sounds good I'm ready to go deep....


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> Haven't seen ya lurking and just wanted to be sure. I might hit ya up on the couch offer soon and go catch a salmon. Probably in a couple of weeks .


If you ever want to go out in a small 17'er I keep the fuel tank full. I've have lots of free time now.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Sounds good I'm ready to go deep....


me too....


----------



## TWS (Jun 8, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> If you ever want to go out in a small 17'er I keep the fuel tank full. I've have lots of free time now.


I would be down. I'd like to catch some halibut in the bay ?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 8, 2016)

I have a Dr.'s appointment on the 21st. You pick a day.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 8, 2016)

Pick a day with the weakest tides for halibut inside the gate
Man o man do I miss the drift in between the gate and angel island.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 8, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Sounds good I'm ready to go deep....





doublejj said:


> me too....





TWS said:


> I would be down. I'd like to catch some halibut in the bay ?





Aeroknow said:


> Pick a day with the weakest tides for halibut inside the gate
> Man o man do I miss the drift in between the gate and angel island.


Damn guys i have been on the family to go fishing on vacation for years And never been. Got me wanting to go too


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 8, 2016)

pmt62382 said:


> last week
> View attachment 3702438
> today
> View attachment 3702439
> Peace


What size bags are those?


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 8, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> I can read that paper work on u table,if u don't care I don't either


I didn't notice, but I don't keep it much secret that I live in the San Bernardino mountains. I don't have any extracting going on here, just a legal and beautiful suburban garden


----------



## TWS (Jun 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Damn guys i have been on the family to go fishing on vacation for years And never been. Got me wanting to go too


You have good fishing in orgonia.


----------



## pmt62382 (Jun 8, 2016)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> What size bags are those?


30


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> You have good fishing in orgonia.


Then come on up and lets hit the big water. I brought my big penn that still needs its cherry popped in the ocean


----------



## TWS (Jun 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Then come on up and lets hit the big water. I brought my big penn that still needs its cherry popped in the ocean


Do some goggling and find out where the Albacore are and what landing is fishing them and I'm down.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> Do some goggling and find out where the Albacore are and what landing is fishing them and I'm down.


@TWS
When you're using a casting reel, do you reel with your left or your right hand? Just curious, because I have shit loads of left handers, and only 1 piece of shit right hander abu for my salmon setups.
I do have a couple spinning reel setups so either way.
And if I already asked sorry 

I have an extra curado 301 on a TFO(gloomis) rod with your name on it, for when/if you come over this way salmon season.


----------



## TWS (Jun 8, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @TWS
> When you're using a casting reel, do you reel with your left or your right hand? Just curious, because I have shit loads of left handers, and only 1 piece of shit right hander abu for my salmon setups.
> I do have a couple spinning reel setups so either way.
> And if I already asked sorry
> ...


Right handed. Which is standard I believe . Don't think I have seen a left handed casting real. My son is leftie but never has said anything about using a right handed real. Did you custom order yours ?
Me like lomis rods and I will be there just waiting for the right time. What's going on with the sturgeon ?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> Right handed. Which is standard I believe . Don't think I have seen a left handed casting real. My son is leftie but never has said anything about using a right handed real. Did you custom order yours ?
> Me like lomis rods and I will be there just waiting for the right time. What's going on with the sturgeon ?


I haven't fished for sturgeon in a few years. I live pretty far from the grounds now
But yeah, standard is RH for a casting reel. Too me, it's fucking retarded lol. All casting reels can be bought in RH or LH though


----------



## TWS (Jun 8, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I haven't fished for sturgeon in a few years. I live pretty far from the grounds now
> But yeah, standard is RH for a casting reel. Too me, it's fucking retarded lol. All casting reels can be bought in RH or LH though


That's weird shit. I never thought about it. My son shoots and plays baseball left handed but writes and bats right so I guess he fishes right handed. Lol I'm calling him right now. Lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> That's weird shit. I never thought about it. My son shots and plays baseball left handed but writes and bats right so I guess he fishes right handed. Lol I'm calling him right now. Lol


I always grew up reeling spinning setups with my left, which is standard i believe. And then I'm supposed to switch? Nuh uh lol.

I would rather cast right handed, keep the rod in that arm and reel with left. Plus, i'm used to fighting the fish with the right arm. I feel super lame when reeling in right handed lol.

I have a few RH reels while on my old boats for my friends while sturgeon fishing. When I would grab the rod and set the hook, it always was so weird. Like throwing a baseball lefthanded, when you're right handed lol


----------



## TWS (Jun 8, 2016)

Well ok . Lol


----------



## TWS (Jun 8, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I always grew up reeling spinning setups with my left, which is standard i believe. And then I'm supposed to switch? Nuh uh lol.
> 
> I would rather cast right handed, keep the rod in that arm and reel with left. Plus, i'm used to fighting the fish with the right arm. I feel super lame when reeling in right handed lol.
> 
> I have a few RH reels while on my old boats for my friends while sturgeon fishing. When I would grab the rod and set the hook, it always was so weird. Like throwing a baseball lefthanded, when you're right handed lol


Chris said yea it is weird and wants some lefties. That kid used bass reels since he was 7 and never said anything about it. He said he just saw a LH reel for sale the other day and didn't know they made them and wants to change his out.


----------



## TWS (Jun 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Damn guys i have been on the family to go fishing on vacation for years And never been. Got me wanting to go too


 Garibaldi and Westport ( live bait available ) is the place August - September is the time ! 
See you there !


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm a rightie freshwater fisherman who reels a spinning reel with my left hand and a baitcaster with my right. Isn't that pretty much standard?

BTW, I used to loved Abus in baitcasters but fish Pflueger reels now.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 9, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I'm a rightie freshwater fisherman who reels a spinning reel with my left hand and a baitcaster with my right. Isn't that pretty much standard?
> 
> BTW, I used to loved Abus in baitcasters but fish Pflueger reels now.


same here. we grew up with baitcasters as thats what dad, his brother, & grandfather all had and used at the farm. I started using spinners later myself and fish the same way you do Smidge.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I'm a rightie freshwater fisherman who reels a spinning reel with my left hand and a baitcaster with my right. Isn't that pretty much standard?
> 
> BTW, I used to loved Abus in baitcasters but fish Pflueger reels now.


Yup, totally "standard" but not to me 

I wasn't trying to say all abus are pieces of shit btw. I own many of them. Come up this way for some salmon, you'll see. I prefer curados. They feel so much better, more streamline. All my better setups are curados with different drags in them. Power handle on all my salmon setups.

I have an avet reel on my better ocean/sturgeon setup, on a seeker rod, but have many of penn 320/1's on tiger rods also.

Cant wait for salmon season


----------



## TWS (Jun 9, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I'm a rightie freshwater fisherman who reels a spinning reel with my left hand and a baitcaster with my right. Isn't that pretty much standard?
> 
> BTW, I used to loved Abus in baitcasters but fish Pflueger reels now.


Very standard . You can tell Aeroknow doesn't like change even though he's a Dem. Lol


----------



## TWS (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Yup, totally "standard" but not to me
> 
> I wasn't trying to say all abus are pieces of shit btw. I own many of them. Come up this way for some salmon, you'll see. I prefer curados. They feel so much better, more streamline. All my better setups are curados with different drags in them. Power handle on all my salmon setups.
> 
> ...


I used to use the Garcia 500 with the level wind taken off for calico bass fishing with anchovies with 12 lb test on a 10 footer . Nice combo


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> Very standard . You can tell Aeroknow doesn't like change even though he's a Dem. Lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> I used to use the Garcia 500 with the level wind taken off for calico bass fishing with anchovies with 12 lb test on a 10 footer . Nice combo


I was talking about the ambassadeurs


----------



## TWS (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


>


Oh shit ! You fucked up my morning and gave JJ a hard on . Lol


----------



## TWS (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I was talking about the ambasadors


That's the one .


----------



## TWS (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I was talking about the ambassadeurs


Great surf out fit too.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> That's the one .


those reels hurt my hand if used to cast from shore. For the boat it's all good. But they are good reels for the money.


----------



## TWS (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> those reels hurt my hand. But they are good reels for the money.


I went to shimano calcuttas after that and now use the Diawa saltist series for all my off shore gear.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

Curado 201 on my bass setup, which I take off and put on my steelhead rod for the steelies. Curado 301 on my favorite salmon slammin shore setup. The power handle alone for it was like 80 bucks(only one balanced power handle being made). With either 50 or 65lb power pro on it, i will use nothing else these days. It just feels right sort of like how the thought of Hillary as our new president feels right also.


----------



## TWS (Jun 9, 2016)

Like a midget hooker .


----------



## doublejj (Jun 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> Oh shit ! You fucked up my morning and gave JJ a hard on . Lol


I voted for Bernie....


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> Chris said yea it is weird and wants some lefties. That kid used bass reels since he was 7 and never said anything about it. He said he just saw a LH reel for sale the other day and didn't know they made them and wants to change his out.


That's some funny shit. A guy at work gave me this the other day. Told him I wasn't a lefty but he tossed it in my truck anyway.


----------



## Lacedwitgame (Jun 9, 2016)

Socialism in america wouldnt work.....its too big. Bernie is pitchin pipe dreams with that one....

Trumps a jackass......but good business man & not a politician....which i like, buuuttt......i heard hes a secret hilary supporter....soooo no vote there.....

Hillary is str8 up evil! I would never vote for that lady ever.....

Guess im not voting.....lol, guess i could always "sell my vote" to the highest bidder!


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 9, 2016)

Good old Shitmano lol, but I guess it beats a Bill Dance Quantum. 

Btw, fuck a bunch of politics.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 9, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Good old Shitmano lol, but I guess it beats a Bill Dance Quantum.
> 
> Btw, fuck a bunch of politics.


Shitmano indeed lol
And ya, fuck a bunch of corruption.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey kindred spirit! . 



doublejj said:


> I voted for Bernie....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 9, 2016)

Yeah I second that, FUCK politics. Bunch of fucking morons, all of them, bernie included


----------



## Lacedwitgame (Jun 9, 2016)

Lets get the ball rollin again guys & skip the bullshit....

Jillybean anyone?


----------



## TWS (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes dear


----------



## Lacedwitgame (Jun 9, 2016)

Tangie #5


----------



## papapayne (Jun 9, 2016)

all of them are crooks!


Got the 10 65s filled, and first 3 plants transplanted. Will hopeful,y have the 3rd plot all done today. Gonna do far fewer pics, as plant count and size is getting to points I don't want to.


Northern lights #5 x old mama Ghana #6 from bodhi, sourced locally from an awesome grower




Jungle spice and nl5 x OMG #8 are next to up pot





Blue city diesel


Bang haze row


Wet dreams x sour cherry


----------



## Lacedwitgame (Jun 9, 2016)

Sherbert


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

I just got home from catchin 3 fat steelheads on the feather.
@Bob Zmuda
@TWS
@420tycoon 
At 10th street


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 9, 2016)

Not sure why, but Met 52 has been discontinued. FYI


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Not sure why, but Met 52 has been discontinued. FYI


Hows them ghost rider cuts doing my bro?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Hows them ghost rider cuts doing my bro?


They look great, nice and strong no support needed. firm buds are going to be swelling soon.
I'm guessing another 10 days with a nice mom in back up, same with the Sunset just not as sturdy.

Looking forward to the change up.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> They look great, nice and strong no support needed. firm buds are going to be swelling soon.
> I'm guessing another 10 days with a nice mom in back up, same with the Sunset just not as sturdy.
> 
> Looking forward to the change up.


Sweet


----------



## TWS (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I just got home from catchin 3 fat steelheads on the feather.
> @Bob Zmuda
> @TWS
> @420tycoon
> At 10th street


Did you let them go ?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> Did you let them go ?


Yeah. They were all wild, had to.

Rudy hooked up and landed a couple 3-4lbers also. My brother the same.
All wild


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> Garibaldi and Westport ( live bait available ) is the place August - September is the time !
> See you there !


Yes sir i am there! Most can switch between lefty and righty. I reel and cast with my right. I was left handed till i started school in TN. They made me be a righty and fucked up how i do some stuff but sone i can do with ether now.


----------



## ky man (Jun 9, 2016)

Lacedwitgame said:


> Socialism in america wouldnt work.....its too big. Bernie is pitchin pipe dreams with that one....
> 
> Trumps a jackass......but good business man & not a politician....which i like, buuuttt......i heard hes a secret hilary supporter....soooo no vote there.....
> 
> ...


its going to be Hilary or trump so pick one and vote or don't bitch.Me I will be voteing trump and iam a dem, but trump is beater then that bitch for she has sold out the American people every chance she had.trump has never sold out the American people for he has never held no office so trump will get my vote..ky


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 9, 2016)

I look at the political bullshit going on in the states and laugh everytime we have a news report on trump...doesn't mean I wouldn't vote for him if I lived in the states but from a distance he comes across as a wanker


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I just got home from catchin 3 fat steelheads on the feather.
> @Bob Zmuda
> @TWS
> @420tycoon
> At 10th street


pics or it didn't happen lol


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey everyone, nice gardens all around. I haven't been around my garden much and it's slowed things down a little bit. Still looking like its gonna be a good season though

Seawarp in the foreground,
Revolver auto up above.

Three white grizzly x candy cane I made last year are looking promising. Seem to have a lot of vigor.

*Tagged for @TWS And @Vnsmkr 
Pics are taking forever to upload. Try more tomorrow.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jun 10, 2016)

TWS said:


> Very standard . You can tell Aeroknow doesn't like change even though he's a Dem. Lol


With career polticians, retirement packages big as fuck, and shit being corrupt since Reagan I cant see why anyone would vote for people in the Political System already. But then again my Dad and Uncles want to blame todays generation for the sellouts of the 80s. People suck and I say democracy doesnt work because the majority are fucking idiots! hahahaha


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jun 10, 2016)

We complain why Putin and China take over. People need to be told what to do.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 10, 2016)

Bb X OG is coming along nice.


This wonder woman is going nuts.


Sorry about the picture quality my lens is broken  I'll fix it soon ... promise.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## WV: Jetson (Jun 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yes sir i am there! Most can switch between lefty and righty. I reel and cast with my right. I was left handed till i started school in TN. They made me be a righty and fucked up how i do some stuff but sone i can do with ether now.


Have you been tuna fishin' Doc? That boat goes too far out into the ocean for my Chicken of the Sea! Last time I went out I puked my guts the whole time... caught a nice Chinook, though!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jun 10, 2016)

What a difference good soil makes. Lollipopped and ready!


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jun 10, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> This year we are gonna learn how to properly support and train. White Walker Kush GYO
> 
> View attachment 3698348


What size pots are theme how meny feet of that wire does it take to make one cage


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 10, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> What a difference good soil makes. Lollipopped and ready! View attachment 3704527 View attachment 3704528 View attachment 3704529


They look fantastic and already huge buzz well done ! Looks like your on your way to tripling your yields from last year


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jun 10, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> What size pots are theme how meny feet of that wire does it take to make one cage


200 gallon pots with remesh wire, not sure exactly what the footage is but they come in 150ft rolls.



ruby fruit said:


> They look fantastic and already huge buzz well done ! Looks like your on your way to tripling your yields from last year


Thanks Ruby!


----------



## getawaymountain (Jun 11, 2016)

some of the seed plants


----------



## WV: Jetson (Jun 11, 2016)

WV: Jetson said:


> Have you been tuna fishin' Doc? That boat goes too far out into the ocean for my Chicken of the Sea! Last time I went out I puked my guts the whole time... caught a nice Chinook, though!


[url=https://flic.kr/p/dVMoiu]
http://[url=https://flic.kr/p/dVMoiu][img]https://c7.staticflickr.com/9/8531/8484910566_79fd729b55.jpg[/img]Brian's fish[/url] by [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/]bee*doll[/url], on Flickr
I knew I had a pic around here somewhere[/URL]


----------



## mushroom head (Jun 11, 2016)

Berry ryder @HighLowGrow


----------



## mushroom head (Jun 11, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> 200 gallon pots with remesh wire, not sure exactly what the footage is but they come in 150ft rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ruby!


Been drooling over the white Walker for awhile, really interested in how yours turns out.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jun 11, 2016)

a couple in the med garden 8 ball , church doing great so far


----------



## doublejj (Jun 11, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> a couple in the med garden 8 ball , church doing great so far View attachment 3705420 View attachment 3705421


looking sweet getaway....


----------



## Rhizosphere (Jun 11, 2016)

official cookie family Gelato # 45 i found one seed an a 1/4 oz i got from cookies sf and it happened to be female 
View attachment 3705492


super goji haze by moxie from a 10 pack of seeds
View attachment 3705481

Blur dream x purple caper by purple caper seeds form a 5 pack

View attachment 3705495
View attachment 3705497



another super goji haze 

View attachment 3705494


Grand caper by purple caper seeds from a 5 pack

View attachment 3705498


the two along the back of the house were started three weeks befor the ones on the grass


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 11, 2016)

It's in the 90s and humid...the ladies are loving it. They are set to explode over the next week.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 11, 2016)

God damnit I want land! You cats up north got way too much open space all to yourselves!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 11, 2016)

Because of where my wife works, I have been spared from talking politics for almost 12 years now. But the other day when I was having my Camry serviced, a nice lady was telling me how she was voting for Trump because he wasn't a professional politician. I let her have her say, then I ask her why she brought her car to Toyota to be worked on. "Oh, they are professionals. They know what they are doing," she said. Luckily being the leader of the free world isn't as important as a oil change.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 11, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Because of where my wife works, I have been spared from talking politics for almost 12 years now. But the other day when I was having my Camry serviced, a nice lady was telling me how she was voting for Trump because he wasn't a professional politician. I let her have her say, then I ask her why she brought her car to Toyota to be worked on. "Oh, they are professionals. They know what they are doing," she said. Luckily being the leader of the free world isn't as important as a oil change.


Brilliant.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2016)

WV: Jetson said:


> Have you been tuna fishin' Doc? That boat goes too far out into the ocean for my Chicken of the Sea! Last time I went out I puked my guts the whole time... caught a nice Chinook, though!


No would love to though!


BuzzD2Kill said:


> What a difference good soil makes. Lollipopped and ready! View attachment 3704527 View attachment 3704528 View attachment 3704529


Fantastic garden man


Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 11, 2016)

Can't believe I'm going to comment on politics but here goes. Right up front I support none of them. Voting for any of the current options is merely giving consent to our criminal government (the best that money can buy), imho. In regards to the "professional" politician remark the bulk of the founding fathers were in fact wealthy business men. The politicians in D.C. (and at the state level) are a revolving door of greedy little corporate/banker/wall street/military industrial complex puppets who are beholden to their donors and to those who have blackmail (a lot of blackmail in high places) on them. When their political "career" is over they are rewarded with cushy corporate jobs as lobbyists or something requiring no talent or integrity and often get obscene amounts of money to give "speeches" (Like Goldman Sachs giving Hillary Clinton $675,000 for a few speeches about NOTHING as if she had anything worth while to say.) This isn't a nod for Trump though it may seem so. By all accounts Trump seems like nothing more than an opportunistic hypocritical con artist who lies with impunity and simply uses slogans to stir up a certain sect of the Nation. 

As a song goes..."when the future's architectured by a carnival of idiots on show....you better lie low"


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 11, 2016)

Revolver autos are getting close, all organic.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 11, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Can't believe I'm going to comment on politics but here goes. Right up front I support none of them. Voting for any of the current options is merely giving consent to our criminal government (the best that money can buy), imho. In regards to the "professional" politician remark the bulk of the founding fathers were in fact wealthy business men. The politicians in D.C. (and at the state level) are a revolving door of greedy little corporate/banker/wall street/military industrial complex puppets who are beholden to their donors and to those who have blackmail (a lot of blackmail in high places) on them. When their political "career" is over they are rewarded with cushy corporate jobs as lobbyists or something requiring no talent or integrity and often get obscene amounts of money to give "speeches" (Like Goldman Sachs giving Hillary Clinton $675,000 for a few speeches about NOTHING as if she had anything worth while to say.) This isn't a nod for Trump though it may seem so. By all accounts Trump seems like nothing more than an opportunistic hypocritical con artist who lies with impunity and simply uses slogans to stir up a certain sect of the Nation.
> 
> As a song goes..."when the future's architectured by a carnival of idiots on show....you better lie low"


I cant believe theres a political "forum" on a motherfucking marijuana forum. The 2 do NOT mix I am certain. Though I do agree with your assessment 100%. I dont support stupidity so I vote for none. Vote, what is that, keep up the show.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I cant believe theres a political "forum" on a motherfucking marijuana forum. The 2 do NOT mix I am certain. Though I do agree with your assessment 100%. I dont support stupidity so I vote for none. Vote, what is that, keep up the show.


Indeed...to keep the shit show rolling.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 11, 2016)

The shit show rolls on. They dont even bother to smoke screen it in some ways any more......The more ridiculous it gets each passing moment


----------



## Lacedwitgame (Jun 11, 2016)

Rhizosphere said:


> official cookie family Gelato # 45 i found one seed an a 1/4 oz i got from cookies sf and it happened to be female
> View attachment 3705492
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like you indeed got a nice gelato pheno on thr way....however, the chances of it being exactly the #45 are nil..... Slap your own # or distinctive name for the pheno.... Example: Gelato #69 ....or... "Stardust Gelato" or some gay shit like that! Lol


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jun 11, 2016)

Lacedwitgame said:


> Sounds like you indeed got a nice gelato pheno on thr way....however, the chances of it being exactly the #45 are nil..... Slap your own # or distinctive name for the pheno.... Example: Gelato #69 ....or... "Stardust Gelato" or some gay shit like that! Lol


https://www.rollitup.org/t/burn.910751/

Is this the #45


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2016)

A bit of rosin from spring crop
 am really loving the looks of this frosty purple dude


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 11, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> A bit of rosin from spring crop
> View attachment 3705877 am really loving the looks of thus frosty purple dude
> View attachment 3705879


That rosin looks delicious.


----------



## mushroom head (Jun 11, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Revolver autos are getting close, all organic.
> View attachment 3705634 View attachment 3705635 View attachment 3705637


Looking tasty!!


----------



## ky man (Jun 11, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> A bit of rosin from spring crop
> View attachment 3705877 am really loving the looks of thus frosty purple dude
> View attachment 3705879


I would love to have a sack of that pollen.LOL..ky


----------



## Lacedwitgame (Jun 11, 2016)

CA MTN MAN said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/burn.910751/
> 
> Is this the #45


No.....i think that was the raskals OG.
I have 2 different cuts of gelato, 1 from king klone & the other from consensio, i dont think either is the #45 OR #33, but if they were from fortune cookies like yours.....they may be close to it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2016)

ky man said:


> I would love to have a sack of that pollen.LOL..ky


Would you settle for Doja God?
Gods Gift x Triple Purple DojaOr Doja Master
Socal Master Kush x TPD
 Or one of the other dozen moms he hits like the grape ape, purle alien og, Rum Bayou, CPG#3 speaking of


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 11, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Would you settle for Doja God?
> Gods Gift x Triple Purple DojaView attachment 3705934Or Doja Master
> Socal Master Kush x TPD
> View attachment 3705936 Or one of the other dozen moms he hits like the grape ape, purle alien og, Rum Bayou, CPG#3 speaking of
> View attachment 3705945


Fuck yeah, I'll take them all or whatever privvy to get hahaha. Dankity diggity dank dank dank


----------



## TWS (Jun 11, 2016)

Doja this ?


----------



## TWS (Jun 11, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Can't believe I'm going to comment on politics but here goes. Right up front I support none of them. Voting for any of the current options is merely giving consent to our criminal government (the best that money can buy), imho. In regards to the "professional" politician remark the bulk of the founding fathers were in fact wealthy business men. The politicians in D.C. (and at the state level) are a revolving door of greedy little corporate/banker/wall street/military industrial complex puppets who are beholden to their donors and to those who have blackmail (a lot of blackmail in high places) on them. When their political "career" is over they are rewarded with cushy corporate jobs as lobbyists or something requiring no talent or integrity and often get obscene amounts of money to give "speeches" (Like Goldman Sachs giving Hillary Clinton $675,000 for a few speeches about NOTHING as if she had anything worth while to say.) This isn't a nod for Trump though it may seem so. By all accounts Trump seems like nothing more than an opportunistic hypocritical con artist who lies with impunity and simply uses slogans to stir up a certain sect of the Nation.
> 
> As a song goes..."when the future's architectured by a carnival of idiots on show....you better lie low"


 There's a bunch of luv in the Trump thread. . Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> There's a bunch of luv in the Trump thread. . Lol


Yeah must be a circus. I am not even going to look or I could make comments to put me on probation. I'll just stay here


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 11, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Would you settle for Doja God?
> Gods Gift x Triple Purple DojaView attachment 3705934Or Doja Master
> Socal Master Kush x TPD
> View attachment 3705936 Or one of the other dozen moms he hits like the grape ape, purle alien og, Rum Bayou, CPG#3 speaking of
> View attachment 3705945


Have got some Greenman Moonrocker F-2's which have Double Purple Doja in them. They look like they could be dank


----------



## TWS (Jun 12, 2016)

Purple doja is the only thing breed Bay has left in their piss poor seed bank latley.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 12, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> a couple in the med garden 8 ball , church doing great so far View attachment 3705420 View attachment 3705421


Been smoking on some pineapple chunk im surprised just how smooth the smoke is very nice


----------



## getawaymountain (Jun 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Been smoking on some pineapple chunk im surprised just how smooth the smoke is very nice


i like pineapple chunk for a daytime smoke


----------



## Smokin Slot (Jun 12, 2016)

These are my Outdoor plants for this summer 

Special Queen #1 / Critical / Legend Ultimate Indica f2


----------



## mushroom head (Jun 12, 2016)

@TWS northern lights auto royal queen


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> View attachment 3706582
> 
> @TWS northern lights auto royal queen


Nice mushy


----------



## mushroom head (Jun 12, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice mushy


Thanks Doc  the northern lights is the one planted in my home made smart pot


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jun 12, 2016)

Pic of my sour d


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 12, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice mushy


What's the best way to store pollen?
My Grand master male is spitting pollen now. I want to store some pollen a couple months to pollenate my fall crop. What's the best technique?
TMB-


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> What's the best way to store pollen?
> My Grand master male is spitting pollen now. I want to store some pollen a couple months to pollenate my fall crop. What's the best technique?
> TMB-


I store it in paper in a cool dry spot. In paper or tube in a bag with rice in the fridge is best.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 12, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Pic of my sour d


Very nice... I don't want mine any bigger than that come mid August lol.


----------



## TWS (Jun 12, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> View attachment 3706582
> 
> @TWS northern lights auto royal queen


Are they still vegging ?


----------



## mushroom head (Jun 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> Are they still vegging ?


Look to be. They have hairs here and there but not stacking like the other autos. Only one northern lights in that picture, it's the one in the smart pot. I'm a twat and buried my labels deeper than I usually do, looks like I won't be able to tell what's what till harvest. I know what most of them are by looking at them, but others I'm not sure.


----------



## Edd420 (Jun 12, 2016)

Ok so Ik this may sound dumb but are outdoor clones as good as indoor clones or does potency diminish. Did some late nite transplant last week


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2016)

Edd420 said:


> Ok so Ik this may sound dumb but are outdoor clones as good as indoor clones or does potency diminish. Did some late nite transplant last week View attachment 3706713


Outdoors not as good but greenhouse done right is pretty damn close.



3 of the red purps x colorodo thunderfuck came up purple already


----------



## TWS (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## ky man (Jun 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Been smoking on some pineapple chunk im surprised just how smooth the smoke is very nice





Dr.D81 said:


> Outdoors not as good but greenhouse done right is pretty damn close.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 of the red purps x colorodo thunderfuck came up purple alreadyView attachment 3706735


dr.do you have any fem, seeds of this???ky..........if not PLEASE make some and tell me when there dun.I would also love to have some strait red purps in fem, seed also..


----------



## doublejj (Jun 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3706749 View attachment 3706750


where is that?


----------



## ky man (Jun 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3706749 View attachment 3706750


Good eating rite there.I eat some of them and croppie today.tomarow it will be biscutes and gravey fried taters and FROG LEGS..my favorate


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2016)

ky man said:


> dr.do you have any fem, seeds of this???ky..........if not PLEASE make some and tell me when there dun.I would also love to have some strait red purps in fem, seed also..


In the works


----------



## doublejj (Jun 13, 2016)

@TWS I'll bet that pond is full of crawdads....


----------



## TWS (Jun 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> @TWS I'll bet that pod is full of crawdads....


Maybe I should borrow the trim trap ? Lol


----------



## TWS (Jun 13, 2016)

ky man said:


> Good eating rite there.I eat some of them and croppie today.tomarow it will be biscutes and gravey fried taters and FROG LEGS..my favorate


I will be keeping a few next time for dinner.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> @TWS I'll bet that pond is full of crawdads....


I got some crawfish boil in the cabinet waiting


----------



## TWS (Jun 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I got some crawfish boil in the cabinet waiting


You should probably keep them in the fridge doc.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Maybe I should borrow the trim trap ? Lol


I may stop by Bass Pro Shop & pick up a crawfish trap. Do you like crawfish?


----------



## TWS (Jun 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I may stop by Bass Pro Shop & pick up a crawfish trap. Do you like crawfish?


Oh yea.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Oh yea.


OK I'll pick up 2 traps.....


----------



## getawaymountain (Jun 13, 2016)

got some pest control going on on this plant lady bug and dragon fly


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 13, 2016)

Would any of you experts care to weigh in on what's going on here? Thank you in advance.


----------



## TWS (Jun 13, 2016)

Magnesium.


----------



## TWS (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Jun 13, 2016)

TWS said:


>


You've been hanging with Martin' too long...lol


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Magnesium.


 That was my initial thought but I use CalMag 1x a week when I put on MaxSea...but I just remembered that I hadn't hit this plant with anything but water yet. It was a late starter and neglected somewhat. I'm going to go hit it with some CalMag asap.


----------



## TWS (Jun 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> You've been hanging with Martin' too long...lol


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## pmt62382 (Jun 13, 2016)

DNA Holy grail Kush, 2 HSO Bubba's Gift and 2 Kosher Kush 
 
Peace


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 13, 2016)

I say that's the truth.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 13, 2016)

Tesla vs Sportbike....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 13, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I say that's the truth.


Aint that the truth truth truth


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 13, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> What's the best way to store pollen?
> My Grand master male is spitting pollen now. I want to store some pollen a couple months to pollenate my fall crop. What's the best technique?
> TMB-


Me and thumps do the same as @Dr.D81 
Just be careful not to get pods and flowers in there, they are full of water. I usually store mine in bags for a few days and then to a plastic container with rice in the fridge. Usually a small container in a larger one because in paranoid about moisture.


----------



## Edd420 (Jun 13, 2016)

Here is a pic of my karma og from karma genetic got a few clones also waiting on to transplant  Quick question are all praying mantis good for the plants


----------



## ky man (Jun 13, 2016)

Edd420 said:


> Here is a pic of my karma og from karma genetic got a few clones also waiting on to transplant View attachment 3707365 Quick question are all praying mantis good for the plantsView attachment 3707362


YES let that praying mantis live on your plant and hope he stays for he will eat the mites and bad bugs you don't need..ky


----------



## TWS (Jun 13, 2016)

Lol. I almost have one on every plant in the green house or I found them drifting (lol) and moved them into their high rise condos. Someone let alot lose. I have watched them grow ,from transparent to green and now brown at about a sixteenth of an inch big . 
It is really cool because I don't see them in the suburbs.


----------



## ky man (Jun 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> Lol. I almost have one on every plant in the green house or I found them drifting (lol) and moved them into their high rise condos. Someone let alot lose. I have watched them grow ,from transparent to green and now brown at about a sixteenth of an inch big .
> It is really cool because I don't see them in the suburbs.


that's good and I sean others do also..ky


----------



## Edd420 (Jun 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> Lol. I almost have one on every plant in the green house or I found them drifting (lol) and moved them into their high rise condos. Someone let alot lose. I have watched them grow ,from transparent to green and now brown at about a sixteenth of an inch big .
> It is really cool because I don't see them in the suburbs.


Yea that's how that happen to me he drifted there since day I potted. Been a little over a week now he has been there so think safe to say he made that one his home


----------



## doublejj (Jun 14, 2016)

Drifting......


----------



## BLVDog (Jun 14, 2016)

Just wanted to make these cutts arnt flowering. I'm pretty sure they are vegging but wanted to get sum other opinions


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 14, 2016)

Appear to be vegging away to me.


----------



## TWS (Jun 14, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Drifting......


Luv the song ,video is bitchen.
Always like your playlist.
Hey that same song is in Martins dance songs. Lol


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 14, 2016)

BLVDog said:


> View attachment 3707860 Just wanted to make these cutts arnt flowering. I'm pretty sure they are vegging but wanted to get sum other opinionsView attachment 3707859


Vegging just fine


----------



## doublejj (Jun 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> Luv the song ,video is bitchen.
> Always like your playlist.
> Hey that same song is in Martins dance songs. Lol


@TWS I left something for you at your trailer....




P.S. I baited mine & threw it into the pond....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 14, 2016)

doublejj said:


> @TWS I left something for you at your trailer....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics of the catch brother jj


----------



## doublejj (Jun 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> pics of the catch brother jj


I bought each of us a crawfish trap. I set mine & left his for him to set. I will check it tomorrow...


----------



## TWS (Jun 14, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I bought each of us a crawfish trap. I set mine & left his for him to set. I will check it tomorrow...


 Cool thanks , eagerly awaiting your results . I was down there tonight fishing. Caught a bunch 6-8" bass and a bunch of bluegill with about half of the bluegill of edible size. All released. Heard a bull frog in there to.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> Cool thanks , eagerly awaiting your results . I was down there tonight fishing. Caught a bunch 6-8" bass and a bunch of bluegill with about half of the bluegill of edible size. All released. Heard a bull frog in there to.


did you see my trap?...


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jun 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Outdoors not as good but greenhouse done right is pretty damn close.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 of the red purps x colorodo thunderfuck came up purple alreadyView attachment 3706735


It looks like that baby is putting out some THC already. Are those crystals for real or is that photoshop?


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> Cool thanks , eagerly awaiting your results . I was down there tonight fishing. Caught a bunch 6-8" bass and a bunch of bluegill with about half of the bluegill of edible size. All released. Heard a bull frog in there to.


Time to gig some frogs


----------



## TWS (Jun 14, 2016)

doublejj said:


> did you see my trap?...


No


----------



## TWS (Jun 14, 2016)

3/4 day bluefin over 100# . Put your spinning rod away . Lol

http://www.seaforthlanding.com/index.php


----------



## doublejj (Jun 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> No


good, I tried to hide it...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hope everone is well. I top dressed today and the couple few days at the 6pm tarping has these girls getting going now . rum bayougatorballs fireballs


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 14, 2016)

Redpurps x Colorado thunder fuck


----------



## Immortalpeace (Jun 14, 2016)

Follow my topical making, wax making, and medical grow on instagram @chowwhound


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 15, 2016)

Immortalpeace said:


> follow my topical making, wax making, and medical grow on instagram @chowwhound


Right on man i got you and will look at your feed more tomorrow


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I bought each of us a crawfish trap. I set mine & left his for him to set. I will check it tomorrow...


yep this dumb aussie worked that out lol..I just wanna see pics of these crawdaddys you guys catch


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 15, 2016)

TWS said:


> Cool thanks , eagerly awaiting your results . I was down there tonight fishing. Caught a bunch 6-8" bass and a bunch of bluegill with about half of the bluegill of edible size. All released. Heard a bull frog in there to.


kiss one


----------



## Smokin Slot (Jun 15, 2016)

2x Frisian Dew from Dutch Passion. 1,40m tall and almost 1,5 month till starting to flower.


----------



## TWS (Jun 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> kiss one


I'm not looking for a prince but if it will turn into Shakira I will .


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 15, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'm not looking for a prince but if it will turn into Shakira I will .
> View attachment 3708417


If it would bring back this Prince I'd kiss one though.


----------



## TWS (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Redpurps x Colorado thunder fuckView attachment 3708217View attachment 3708218


Well done Dr. of cannabis


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 15, 2016)

Well into the 90s a few days now. The ladies are loving it. They have grabbed and are starting to take off. 4 Incredible Bulks on the right, Dinafem OG Kush front left, and a couple Heavyweight Fruit Punch behind it. My Black D.O.G.s are the most robust along with a couple of Island Afghanis.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 15, 2016)

those babies are gonna blowup now....good job


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> those babies are gonna blowup now....good job


Thank you djj. I've got a 2 Vast 2 Fast auto that was gifted and I threw in a 10 gallon pot for shits and giggles. That thing has went from nothing to something in the last 3 days (as far as an auto flower goes hehe).


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 15, 2016)

TWS said:


>


Yep!!!
Yep!!!
That girl can move!!!
I got dizzy watching her videos.
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I store it in paper in a cool dry spot. In paper or tube in a bag with rice in the fridge is best.


Pollen harvested!
All pollen sacks (green matter) was removed from the harvested pollen.
Pollen was put into small paper envelopes. The paper envelopes were put onto a plastic pill container then filled with rice. The pill bottle was placed into the refrigerator and labeled "pollen".
Pure silky goodness! 
TMB-


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 15, 2016)

Last round of seedlings are going. Thes we will be indoor under 24hrs until end of July, hoping the light switch and days getting shorter will be enough to set them into flower right away.
Purple paralysis x sea level
C99 X Poison warp
Super silver haze x Poison warp
And Candy Train.


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks @northeastmarco


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 16, 2016)

Very interested in how those two SSH crosses work out for you BC. I have some beans of each myself.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jun 16, 2016)

the church in the morning sun could see the steam coming off her lol.. 6am


----------



## 757growin (Jun 16, 2016)

Cherry pie, rosin oil from dry sift.


----------



## northeastmarco (Jun 16, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Thanks @northeastmarco


Hope they work out well for you out that way


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 16, 2016)

We are getting our fuck on around here today


----------



## mushroom head (Jun 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> We are get our fuck on around here today
> View attachment 3709526


Look at him eyeing up that dirty bitch!!


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jun 16, 2016)

My headbands


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 16, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Look at him eyeing up that dirty bitch!!


Hi there Baby you come here often? Hahaha but really i am so stoked i misslabled that girl now it is crazy. Light dep is chugging on


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jun 16, 2016)

hi
anyone running Gelato #45 ?


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jun 16, 2016)

I still have some open pollinated double purple dojo beans i got from a breeder about 5 years ago. still haven't run them.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3709583


420 here


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 16, 2016)

757growin said:


> Cherry pie, rosin oil from dry sift.
> View attachment 3709375


Yes please


----------



## ky man (Jun 16, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> View attachment 3709578 hi
> anyone running Gelato #45 ?


where do you get those seeds at or is it clone only?man those buds sure do look tasty..ky


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jun 17, 2016)

ky man said:


> where do you get those seeds at or is it clone only?man those buds sure do look tasty..ky


clone only.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jun 17, 2016)

fruiting has begun on my Fava beans and snap peas.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 17, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> fruiting has begun on my Fava beans and snap peas.View attachment 3710078


I harvested my favas months ago. Where are you?

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jun 17, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> I harvested my favas months ago. Where are you?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


north east


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 17, 2016)

Took a couple shots while i was pollinating yesterday


----------



## mwine87 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hey all! Long time, no forum! Everyone is looking great! I have about 90 pages to catch up on, but the pictures are phenomenal! I just moved back to SoCal after a stint in New Mexico! Can't wait to get a couple plants started! Never too late to jump in the race! Had to move back home to be close to family, I've got my first baby on the way!   

Can't wait to get caught up and growin'!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 17, 2016)

Welcome back. . I've got clones (teens) if you need a few to get going ASAP


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 17, 2016)

mwine87 said:


> Hey all! Long time, no forum! Everyone is looking great! I have about 90 pages to catch up on, but the pictures are phenomenal! I just moved back to SoCal after a stint in New Mexico! Can't wait to get a couple plants started! Never too late to jump in the race! Had to move back home to be close to family, I've got my first baby on the way!
> 
> Can't wait to get caught up and growin'!


Congratulations !


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 17, 2016)

I had a bit of a chuckle opening the pantry this morning. Reminded me it's time for bags!


----------



## mwine87 (Jun 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Congratulations !


Thanks, Doc! Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 17, 2016)

Got a side project going bassed on on method utilized by "traditional" plant breeders
60x Dog Kush S1

any one is in the area i have a few bubblers, dabbers, and carb caps here. As soon as i finish Dst's for the contest i wil be working on some dabrigs for them


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 17, 2016)

Some photo auto crosses I made last year. These are the first crosses I've ever made. They all seem quite vigorous.

White grizzlyxcandycane auto 
   

Swamp skunkxrevolver


----------



## TWS (Jun 17, 2016)

Nice tag !


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Got a side project going bassed on on method utilized by "traditional" plant breeders
> 60x Dog Kush S1
> View attachment 3710651
> any one is in the area i have a few bubblers, dabbers, and carb caps here. As soon as i finish Dst's for the contest i wil be working on some dabrigs for themView attachment 3710653


Doing it that way works real well, but is real expensive to start.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 18, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Doing it that way works real well, but is real expensive to start.


if you are talking about the s1 projects I produced all the s1 seeds so will not cost anything but time and effort
pink lemonade


----------



## mushroom head (Jun 18, 2016)

Sea dragon @getawaymountain


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2016)

This year's strain list since vns made me tell him in a PM . Lol
Copy and paste.

Carmel candy kush 3
Dream lotus 1
Huckleberry berry 1
Critical 3
Skywalker 3
Super silver haze 3
Orange og 6
SRG don't know what that is though. It's from 3 little birds . 5
Gogi 2
Sunset sherbet 1
Candy train 4
Headband 3
A cali connect promo 2
Grand Master 1
Romulan 1
Herijuana 3
Cherry og 2
Og18 2
Total 48 might of forgot something. Lol all tagged sir.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> This year's strain list since vns made me tell him in a PM . Lol
> Copy and paste.
> 
> Carmel candy kush 3
> ...


Haha, I must have typed that PM 10 hours before you posted this eh


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 18, 2016)

Nice lineup @TWS . Size pots are they in? Salmon fishing, fuck yeah


----------



## mushroom head (Jun 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> This year's strain list since vns made me tell him in a PM . Lol
> Copy and paste.
> 
> Carmel candy kush 3
> ...


Hot dang! I buried my labels deeper than I thought this year, I'll be digging in root balls to figure out what's what come harvest


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nice lineup @TWS . Size pots are they in? Salmon fishing, fuck yeah


150's and 200's and there is 2 odd ball 300"s in there that have a candy train and Gogi in them .
Running cages today . The upper green house is fully sexed out and the lower green house is 90% sexed out. Few questionable still.


----------



## thumper60 (Jun 18, 2016)

guerilla gusto from sensi 49 days in,smells like fresh cup of coffee


----------



## Edd420 (Jun 18, 2016)

Here's a pic of my baby this morning she seems to loving that morning shine


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 18, 2016)

Smoking on some quick made Jillanje dry sift rosin before the trip to the Hempfest


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2016)

I wouldn't be going to hemp fest if I did that . Lol


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Some photo auto crosses I made last year. These are the first crosses I've ever made. They all seem quite vigorous.
> 
> White grizzlyxcandycane auto
> View attachment 3710804 View attachment 3710805 View attachment 3710806
> ...


He's alive. 
Looking good digem !
Looks nice and wet up there ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 18, 2016)

Fucking hailed like well hell for a couple minutes earlier  bet the rabbits were liking there new homes i made them


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Fucking hailed like well hell for a couple minutes earlier View attachment 3711250View attachment 3711252 bet the rabbits were liking there new homes i made themView attachment 3711253


Hey Doc-
Big shout out on that rolling tray you gave me @ the BBQ. I use it everyday, I love that tray!
Makes life easy.
TMB-


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 18, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Hey Doc-
> Big shout out on that rolling tray you gave me @ the BBQ. I use it everyday, I love that tray!
> Makes life easy.
> TMB-


Glad you are liking it


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Glad you are liking it


Not "liking it', but loving it!
TMB-


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 18, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Some photo auto crosses I made last year. These are the first crosses I've ever made. They all seem quite vigorous.
> 
> White grizzlyxcandycane auto
> View attachment 3710804 View attachment 3710805 View attachment 3710806
> ...


I have been interested in how "semi-automatics" would do. Something with a light, light trigger would make a great Spring or Winter crop down here.


----------



## hexthat (Jun 18, 2016)

Just got threw breaking stems. All but a few small ones had hollow stems. I'm worried now bugs will make a home out of them.
Fed them some 5-1-1 fish... still have yet to spray them, I should but I'm waiting. I see some good bugs I'd hate to kill, my fav bug. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orius_insidiosus mine are probably "_Orius tristicolor" though_


----------



## pmt62382 (Jun 18, 2016)

Transplanted the last Kosher Kush and turned the plants around to get sun on the other side 
 
Peace


----------



## northeastmarco (Jun 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> This year's strain list since vns made me tell him in a PM . Lol
> Copy and paste.
> 
> Carmel candy kush 3
> ...


Nice Line up tws


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> He's alive.
> Looking good digem !
> Looks nice and wet up there ?


Thanks man im happy with them. It's been a lot rainier than normal and without the 90-100 degree weather. Plant a seem to like it. I got everything outside and on irrigation except for the last round of seedling that'll stay in under 24hr for another month or so.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3711473


Garter snakes are the most bitchenest !


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 18, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I have been interested in how "semi-automatics" would do. Something with a light, light trigger would make a great Spring or Winter crop down here.


Ya I have a few different short season strains they work great. The white grizzly finishes beginning of September here.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 18, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Ya I have a few different short season strains they work great. The white grizzly finishes beginning of September here.


I am working with pitbull and obama kush along with some others working on a couple super fast stains


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am working with pitbull and obama kush along with some others working on a couple super fast stains


Are you gonna be crossing any short seasons with the cherry pie cut?


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 18, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Are you gonna be crossing any short seasons with the cherry pie cut?


That would be nice.


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 18, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> That would be nice.


Right?


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2016)

@ doc More like where did you come up on the Obama ? I really need to get thumps Obama still.
When I get home.


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Right?


Well kinda


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> Well kinda


Kinda, sorta, but not really?


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Kinda, sorta, but not really?


Well ya know ?


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2016)

pmt62382 said:


> Transplanted the last Kosher Kush and turned the plants around to get sun on the other side
> View attachment 3711375
> Peace


Hey don't be sneaking stuff in. Lol


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2016)

hexthat said:


> Just got threw breaking stems. All but a few small ones had hollow stems. I'm worried now bugs will make a home out of them.
> Fed them some 5-1-1 fish... still have yet to spray them, I should but I'm waiting. I see some good bugs I'd hate to kill, my fav bug. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orius_insidiosus mine are probably "_Orius tristicolor" though_
> 
> View attachment 3711355


You either .lol
Looking good mang !


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2016)

Gnight y'all .


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> Gnight y'all .


I'm not far behind you. If my customers would get out of here, I would have a smoke, lock up and get home.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 18, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I'm not far behind you. If my customers would get out of here, I would have a smoke, lock up and get home.


They did and I did the first two. starting on the last one now. I will see you guys on Monday.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jun 19, 2016)

the seeders are all showing plenty of seeds and are getting sticky looking now


----------



## northeastmarco (Jun 19, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Are you gonna be crossing any short seasons with the cherry pie cut?


Actually have a few outside for a test run now bc
Cherry pie x red pheno stumbleweed (gtm)
Gg4 x green pheno stumbleweed (gtm)


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 19, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Actually have a few outside for a test run now bc
> Cherry pie x red pheno stumbleweed (gtm)
> Gg4 x green pheno stumbleweed (gtm)


Sweet how are they doing so far?


----------



## northeastmarco (Jun 19, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Sweet how are they doing so far?


So far good,they are small,they were one of the last bunch started.for the gg4 ,have a couple fems to compare to stumbleweed crosses.really excited to see how the Cali cut cherry pie cross does.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 19, 2016)

Me too!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 19, 2016)

Winters day in oz..hope yall had a gd weekend 
Go the cavs


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 19, 2016)

One of my Black D.O.G.s


----------



## northeastmarco (Jun 19, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> One of my Black D.O.G.s
> View attachment 3711729


Very nice middler,mine are still small started them late.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 19, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Very nice middler,mine are still small started them late.


Ty Marco. My BDs are looking great and are the most robust of what I'm running. Can't wait to see them flowered out.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jun 19, 2016)

Happy Fathers Day to all the Dads! Happy Growing!


----------



## TWS (Jun 19, 2016)

Back at ya buzz.


----------



## 757growin (Jun 19, 2016)

Happy Father's day farmers. Got a sweet gift myself!


----------



## mushroom head (Jun 19, 2016)

Inch and a half of rain lastnight, guess the ladies won't need water. My epsom salt will be watered in nicely though as per recommended by @Dr.D81 

Now for a fat dab of killer rosin  stay high everyone


----------



## jacrispy (Jun 19, 2016)

i had some droopy branches & found these ..borer beetle worms?
ive cut off the infected branches &ive put d.earth down.
should i go back tomarrow & burn em with fire?


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jun 19, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> i had some droopy branches & found these ..borer bettle worms?
> ive cut off the infected branches &View attachment 3711844ive put d.earth down.
> should i go back tomarrow & burn em with fire?


Maybe try some bt? Dam things look destructive.


----------



## TWS (Jun 19, 2016)

Wicked !


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 19, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> i had some droopy branches & found these ..borer bettle worms?
> ive cut off the infected branches &View attachment 3711844ive put d.earth down.
> should i go back tomarrow & burn em with fire?


I found this older thread. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-to-deal-with-beetle-stem-borers.626937/


----------



## Mohican (Jun 19, 2016)

@treemansbuds - I freeze the pollen with flowers and all.

Here is the Precious OG from the Spring BBQ hit with some Frozen Jaki (Jilly x Paki) pollen:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Backyard dirt (Jun 19, 2016)

It's a runt so far but I like the potential here. Pennywise strain.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 19, 2016)

Mohican said:


> @treemansbuds - I freeze the pollen with flowers and all.
> 
> Here is the Precious OG from the Spring BBQ hit with some Frozen Jaki (Jilly x Paki) pollen:
> 
> ...


Your Jesus OG #3 tree X Jilly bean Hyroot (REZ) in my garden is going to be a MONSTER. I think she's the biggest (which is saying something, I had 8 & 9 pounders last season) in the garden and she's a healthy girl. I have no idea about the buds (heavy, light, dense. fluffy, small, big) but she should be a 8-10 pounder.....I hope.
TMB-


----------



## Mohican (Jun 19, 2016)

Sweet! I named it Rez for resurrection because the JOG #3 revegged 3 times! It should be an awesome cross. 

Please post pics on my thread!

BTW - The Jilly Bean HR male was actually a Jillanje male (Holy Smoke Mulanje Gold x TGA Jilly Bean).

The Mulanje is what makes it big:

Mulanje:




JOG #3:








Seeds:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 19, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> i had some droopy branches & found these ..borer beetle worms?
> ive cut off the infected branches &View attachment 3711844ive put d.earth down.
> should i go back tomarrow & burn em with fire?


Ugh I'd be furious! I guess it's fortunate you caught them now and not in flower.


----------



## jacrispy (Jun 19, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Ugh I'd be furious! I guess it's fortunate you caught them now and not in flower.


took me a week to figure out what was happening
i thought it was gophers


----------



## supchaka (Jun 19, 2016)

108 degrees today. Whew it's warm. She's taking it like a champ. Supposed to be 115 tomorrow and I don't plan on trying to cover her. Gotta see if she can hang! 25 days since I put her out.


----------



## Backyard dirt (Jun 19, 2016)

supchaka said:


> 108 degrees today. Whew it's warm. She's taking it like a champ. Supposed to be 115 tomorrow and I don't plan on trying to cover her. Gotta see if she can hang! 25 days since I put her out. View attachment 3712058View attachment 3712059
> View attachment 3712061


Don't worry it's a DRY heat. Haha


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 19, 2016)

This Island Afghani has been topped twice, supercropped, fimed, and then supercropped again. And it's showing pussy hairs!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 19, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> One of my Black D.O.G.s
> View attachment 3711729


I order this week and the black dog is in the order  a lot of wether I actually run it is going to go by the quality of flowering and buds more than yield so im relying on you brother lol


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jun 19, 2016)

Baby doing ok


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 19, 2016)

Some c99xnhaze and my gsc cross shatter. Looks a little dark but is kinda thick, this is 36g.


----------



## 757growin (Jun 19, 2016)

It's a quarter to 7 here and..


----------



## 757growin (Jun 19, 2016)

cbtbudz said:


> Some c99xnhaze and my gsc cross shatter. Looks a little dark but is kinda thick, this is 36g. View attachment 3712249View attachment 3712253


Dude that looks delicious. Nothing better then fresh dabs this time of year. 


rsbigdaddy said:


> Baby doing ok


Looks like you got a great season going! Kick ass.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I order this week and the black dog is in the order  a lot of wether I actually run it is going to go by the quality of flowering and buds more than yield so im relying on you brother lol


@northeastmarco as well. And of those 2 707 Truthband seeds I had, one small and one larger...the larger one died on me after transplant and the small seed made it though it was stunted terribly until a few days ago and it finally grabbed and started to take off. I was about to yank it and put something else in the pot but she pulled through. I cooked a bunch of northeast strains a few weeks ago in my makeshift greenhouse and nearly cooked those 707s as well but at least 1 of them made it through after the transplant.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 19, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> @northeastmarco as well. And of those 2 707 Truthband seeds I had, one small and one larger...the larger one died on me after transplant and the small seed made it though it was stunted terribly until a few days ago and it finally grabbed and started to take off. I was about to yank it and put something else in the pot but she pulled through. I cooked a bunch of northeast strains a few weeks ago in my makeshift greenhouse and nearly cooked those 707s as well but at least 1 of them made it through after the transplant.


that's interesting cos I doubled my order last time and had two lots of the truthband seeds and both bags had one small and one big seed ! wonder what herbies were up to there ?


----------



## TWS (Jun 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> that's interesting cos I doubled my order last time and had two lots of the truthband seeds and both bags had one small and one big seed ! wonder what herbies were up to there ?


----------



## TWS (Jun 19, 2016)

757growin said:


> It's a quarter to 7 here and..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ain't even started here . Lol
I can imagine at home.
Where's the runa ?


----------



## 757growin (Jun 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> Ain't even started here . Lol
> I can imagine at home.
> Where's the runa ?


Runa?
I made a homemade ghetto pot. Filled it with a hundred gals of Llama poo. Think I'm gonna start a pooponics thread. It's kicking ass btw.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 19, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> We are getting our fuck on around here today
> View attachment 3709526


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> that's interesting cos I doubled my order last time and had two lots of the truthband seeds and both bags had one small and one big seed ! wonder what herbies were up to there ?


Makes you wonder doesn't it...well we shall find out about the small seed in due time.


----------



## TWS (Jun 19, 2016)

757growin said:


> Runa?
> I made a homemade ghetto pot. Filled it with a hundred gals of Llama poo. Think I'm gonna start a pooponics thread. It's kicking ass btw.


So you poop in a bucket of straw ?


----------



## TWS (Jun 19, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Makes you wonder doesn't it...well we shall find out about the small seed in due time.


She goes looking for something else.


----------



## 757growin (Jun 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> So you poop in a bucket of straw ?


 
It like clay pellets with slow release nutrients. They poop in one pile so easy collecting.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 19, 2016)

cbtbudz said:


> Some c99xnhaze and my gsc cross shatter. Looks a little dark but is kinda thick, this is 36g. View attachment 3712249View attachment 3712253


Flip her over and give her another 2 days under vacuum and she'll thin out and lighten up, it looks tasty though. How old was the trim?


----------



## TWS (Jun 19, 2016)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3712420
> It like clay pellets with slow release nutrients. They poop in one pile so easy collecting.


So does Zack ?


----------



## TWS (Jun 19, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Flip her over and give her another 2 days under vacuum and she'll thin out and lighten up, it looks tasty though. How old was the trim?


Does that work for a vagina ?


----------



## 757growin (Jun 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> So does Zack ?


Use his pile and you can join my pooponics thread


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> Does that work for a vagina ?


I generally only flip over if I wanna taste something different


----------



## TWS (Jun 19, 2016)

757growin said:


> Use his pile and you can join my pooponics thread


Laughing !!!!!!!


----------



## TWS (Jun 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I generally only flip over if I wanna taste something different


You mfer. Really laughing now. !
Only if smidge was here.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> You mfer. Really laughing now. !
> Only if smidge was here.


I been there twice that I can remember but its kinda only suitable for drunk sex lol


----------



## TWS (Jun 19, 2016)

18 pack and a pine tree ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> 18 pack and a pine tree ?


shes not loose enough for a pine tree bro


----------



## TWS (Jun 19, 2016)

Oh shitttttttt !


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 19, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Baby doing ok


What size are those pots? Looking very nice


----------



## TWS (Jun 19, 2016)

You ever drink a 18 pack and then eat a whole party bag of resses minature peanut butter cups ?
Quarenteed to clean you out better than exlax.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> Does that work for a vagina ?


2 days of vacuum? Only if you wanna post a pic on liveleak.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 20, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Flip her over and give her another 2 days under vacuum and she'll thin out and lighten up, it looks tasty though. How old was the trim?


Most was about a month old. Ok Ill try it.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 20, 2016)

cbtbudz said:


> Most was about a month old. Ok Ill try it.


Yeah, she can definitely get brighter. I usually purge 2 days, flip and purge 2 days, and then I do that one more time for a total of 3 flips and 6 days, that's my minimum. What temp are you using, stable stuff like that should be fine at 90 to 100. Once it starts stabilizing there is too much tension on the bottom surface to purge quickly, so you have to flip in order to get it clean. Even product that looks as beautiful and clean as that can be essentially butane soup if you don't flip. Butane keeps it sticky and dark, after flipping it should be brighter and more stable. Don't put her in the fridge or freezer if she is too tacky to flip. Put a thick baking sheet in the freezer and towel it off once cold. Use that to get the paper side cold so she transfers to a clean sheet easily. Work quickly so you don't get condensation, the whole idea is to avoid moisture which could add an extra day to your purge.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jun 20, 2016)

Girl Scout Nookies wk5


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jun 20, 2016)

Platinum Delights AK cut wk6


----------



## 757growin (Jun 20, 2016)

It's official!! 




With a full moon tonight!


----------



## mushroom head (Jun 20, 2016)

First day of summer a we got a low of plus 8, fuck me..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 20, 2016)

108 yesterday 111 today...too hot 
Despite the heat the ladies keep pushing on


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 20, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Yeah, she can definitely get brighter. I usually purge 2 days, flip and purge 2 days, and then I do that one more time for a total of 3 flips and 6 days, that's my minimum. What temp are you using, stable stuff like that should be fine at 90 to 100. Once it starts stabilizing there is too much tension on the bottom surface to purge quickly, so you have to flip in order to get it clean. Even product that looks as beautiful and clean as that can be essentially butane soup if you don't flip. Butane keeps it sticky and dark, after flipping it should be brighter and more stable. Don't put her in the fridge or freezer if she is too tacky to flip. Put a thick baking sheet in the freezer and towel it off once cold. Use that to get the paper side cold so she transfers to a clean sheet easily. Work quickly so you don't get condensation, the whole idea is to avoid moisture which could add an extra day to your purge.


Good tips man. It is stable and not sticky and pretty clear like not cloudy. It got a 6 day purge with flip. My homie grew some of what I ran I asked how old his trim was he said since nov. Tatse really good. With a sweet cookie front end and hazy exhale. If you pass by my area come grab a g and let me know what ya think of it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 20, 2016)

757growin said:


> It's a quarter to 7 here and..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was mine just over a week ago in the grow room

and this week it is so cold i got purple showing on the grape og and fireballs

Light dep never checked up through it all


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jun 20, 2016)

110-114 yesterday in the Valley, 86 in the GH.  As hot as it was it didnt "feel" that hot.


----------



## 757growin (Jun 20, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> 110-114 yesterday in the Valley, 86 in the GH.  As hot as it was it didnt "feel" that hot.


110 here today. Didn't feel the hot in my costco above ground pool. Great 500 bucks investment. Lols.


----------



## TWS (Jun 20, 2016)

Happy solstice everyone !


----------



## TWS (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 20, 2016)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3712420
> It like clay pellets with slow release nutrients. They poop in one pile so easy collecting.


Tag me in I am a poo grower too


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Jun 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> This year's strain list since vns made me tell him in a PM . Lol
> Copy and paste.
> 
> Carmel candy kush 3
> ...


Which breeder did you get the cherry og from?!


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 20, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> 110-114 yesterday in the Valley, 86 in the GH.  As hot as it was it didnt "feel" that hot.


How are you cooling It.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 20, 2016)

Got a pretty opium poppy flower this morning.


----------



## 757growin (Jun 20, 2016)

cbtbudz said:


> How are you cooling It.


I think he uses a swamp cooler. You can use them for your home too. Works well in hot dry desert climates.


----------



## TWS (Jun 20, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Which breeder did you get the cherry og from?!


Emerald triangle.
I suggest their super sour og too.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 20, 2016)

757growin said:


> I think he uses a swamp cooler. You can usethem for your home too. Works well in hot dry desert climates.


Ots what I am using too. A diy swamp cooler. Had one at my last house and was horrible sitting In a house at 85 with 85 humidity when it was 110 outside.lol


----------



## doublejj (Jun 20, 2016)

"Life's for living"...


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 20, 2016)

cbtbudz said:


> Ots what I am using too. A diy swamp cooler. Had one at my last house and was horrible sitting In a house at 85 with 85 humidity when it was 110 outside.lol


We had a swamp cooler at my old place Shit worked too. North LA was fucking stupid hot and the basin was 200 miles futher south snd way better temps. This was 3 miles from my house if you took the roads. Straight line was so close we could sit outside and hear the cars crossing the bridge.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 20, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> We had a swamp cooler at my old place View attachment 3712677Shit worked too. North LA was fucking stupid hot and the basin was 200 miles futher south snd way better temps. This was 3 miles from my house if you took the roads. Straight line was so close we could sit outside and hear the cars crossing the bridge.View attachment 3712678


that's just wrong!


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 20, 2016)

What's wrong?


----------



## timfbmx (Jun 20, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> i had some droopy branches & found these ..borer beetle worms?
> ive cut off the infected branches &View attachment 3711844ive put d.earth down.
> should i go back tomarrow & burn em with fire?


Jesus christ


----------



## TWS (Jun 20, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> What's wrong?


That it's hotter than a witches tit and sweatier than her clit ?


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> That it's hotter than a witches tit and sweatier than her clit ?


Someone say clit???


----------



## northeastmarco (Jun 20, 2016)

Enjoying the sun


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 20, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> What's wrong?


What tws said!


----------



## chuckie86 (Jun 20, 2016)

I got 3 critical+ 3 purple trainwreck 2 diafem cheese 4 Afghani and 16 loud bag seed going I put them out in April since it was starting to been nice its my first outdoor grow and plants are doing really so far


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 20, 2016)

cbtbudz said:


> What tws said!


I thought there was something in Doc's post and I was just slow lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> That it's hotter than a witches tit and sweatier than her clit ?


Shit a lot more wrong with that state than being hot


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 20, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Shit a lot more wrong with that state than being hotView attachment 3712805 View attachment 3712806


A WHOLE fucking lot more


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 20, 2016)

A few places I lived, Shreveport, Lafayette, New Orleans....all very similar "heat profiles", all fucking hot and steamy, all corrupt as fuck


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 20, 2016)

cbtbudz said:


> Good tips man. It is stable and not sticky and pretty clear like not cloudy. It got a 6 day purge with flip. My homie grew some of what I ran I asked how old his trim was he said since nov. Tatse really good. With a sweet cookie front end and hazy exhale. If you pass by my area come grab a g and let me know what ya think of it.


Very good. Are you dewaxing? I've been doing a 48 hour dewax on dry ice and everything is so consistent. If something doesn't turn out beautiful and stable, you'll know that the trim was garbage from the start. I like to blast into a large 8 cup measuring glass (Pyrex, Anchor has seams that can come apart at those temps), and I stick that in an ice chest with 5 to 10 pounds of dry ice on either side, and pop a lid on my pyrex so it doesn't get water in it. It's best to do this when it's a pool of butane, if you let it evaporate and thicken first, you'll have a very small amount of super pure pull-snap, and a huge amount of extra fatty shatter.

Once it's been winterizing for 48 hours you can pour it through a buchner funnel, if you don't have a buchner funnel, a round fry basket (same size as a coffee filter), a coffee filter, and another 8 cup measuring glass can be used to filter. Pour everything through, even the fatty looking stuff, because you want at least a little to get through that filter and add a little flavor back and give you a brittle shatter instead of a pull-snap (although I much prefer pull snap, inexperienced dispensaries love it and donate a lot more for it). If you cannot filter, just pour everything clean looking into another pyrex cup (in warm tap water, never have a hot plate near butane) and you'll see all the fatty boogers sitting at the bottom, and if you just try your best to keep that in the dish you're pouring from you'll have beautiful results but more waste product left over. You can pour up the waste product and scrape the fat stuck to the dish and use that for cooking, that's what I do with all my waste product from when I didn't have filter papers for my buchner.

After pouring into the other glass you always evaporate with hot tap water, replace the water as it gets cold. Once it has evaporated into a thick syrup and is no longer bubbling in the warm water bath, it's time to dry off the outside of your measuring cup and pour it onto your parchment. By pouring, and not scraping, you have removed any threat of buddering from agitation. You'll have about an eighth of product stuck to your measuring cup by the end of it all, I would scrape that immediately before it firms up and put that on a separate piece of parchment for your own personal smoke. Even if that budders up, you're large slab will be perfect. I don't mind smoking budder, but it's not worth as much to the clubs.

Anyways, the dark color was lent by that November trim. As product gets older the trichomes get darker, and that shows up in your extract. I rarely ever mix old and new product unless I know it's a plant that stands up to age real well, like early crop Blue Dream.

And there you go, I didn't leave many tips or tricks out, so with a little fine tuning you'll be ready to compete head to head with The San Andreas Shatter Company at the 2017 Chalice Cup


----------



## 757growin (Jun 20, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Very good. Are you dewaxing? I've been doing a 48 hour dewax on dry ice and everything is so consistent. If something doesn't turn out beautiful and stable, you'll know that the trim was garbage from the start. I like to blast into a large 8 cup measuring glass (Pyrex, Anchor has seams that can come apart at those temps), and I stick that in an ice chest with 5 to 10 pounds of dry ice on either side, and pop a lid on my pyrex so it doesn't get water in it. It's best to do this when it's a pool of butane, if you let it evaporate and thicken first, you'll have a very small amount of super pure pull-snap, and a huge amount of extra fatty shatter.
> 
> Once it's been winterizing for 48 hours you can pour it through a buchner funnel, if you don't have a buchner funnel, a round fry basket (same size as a coffee filter), a coffee filter, and another 8 cup measuring glass can be used to filter. Pour everything through, even the fatty looking stuff, because you want at least a little to get through that filter and add a little flavor back and give you a brittle shatter instead of a pull-snap (although I much prefer pull snap, inexperienced dispensaries love it and donate a lot more for it). If you cannot filter, just pour everything clean looking into another pyrex cup (in warm tap water, never have a hot plate near butane) and you'll see all the fatty boogers sitting at the bottom, and if you just try your best to keep that in the dish you're pouring from you'll have beautiful results but more waste product left over. You can pour up the waste product and scrape the fat stuck to the dish and use that for cooking, that's what I do with all my waste product from when I didn't have filter papers for my buchner.
> 
> ...


You entered or going to chalice next month?


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 20, 2016)

Tomorrow will be 0 minutes and 1 second shorter than today. It's begun. Hang on for the run to winter.


----------



## jaybllr333 (Jun 20, 2016)

So did you guys get your gear yet?







Thanks go out to amazon prime, for helping me to strut around Nor-Cal in my new gear in only 2 days.

I have waited....literally my entire life to wear this shirt.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 20, 2016)

Outdoor warrior


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 20, 2016)

757growin said:


> You entered or going to chalice next month?


I'm going but not entering. Each entry needs to be 30 grams and you gotta fork over 900 bucks to be a judge to enter, it's a blind taste test so it's still fair. Plus I would need to get booth space with a custom canopy and banner. I got cash for all that, but if I can't get enough of the same product to make my cup winner and then vend it during and after the event, their won't be any fiscal gain, just reputation. And let me tell you, reputation doesn't pay as well as you think. I can show off my picture with the 2015 gold cup sativa category we won as SlabCo all I want, but it doesn't get me a penny more unless I'm vending the cup winner itself. And I don't need a booth to compete, but what's the point of winning if you don't have a booth to bank roll on? I don't need to feed my ego, I need to feed my bank account lol.


----------



## TWS (Jun 20, 2016)

Lol


jaybllr333 said:


> So did you guys get your gear yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jaybllr333 (Jun 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> Lol


Haha...Not a popular sentiment around these parts 

That's alright....I love my new home


----------



## northeastmarco (Jun 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> A few places I lived, Shreveport, Lafayette, New Orleans....all very similar "heat profiles", all fucking hot and steamy, all corrupt as fuck


I have been to Shreveport,was on dirt road to dirt road and not too much there.


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jun 20, 2016)

Lol a lot of the big time growers are in Cali ... Pretty close to the Warriors


----------



## TWS (Jun 20, 2016)

Yepp and the sharks went down in flames too.


----------



## jaybllr333 (Jun 20, 2016)

I really like the Warriors, against anyone else I'm probably rooting for them. But I was born in Youngstown just outside Cleveland and have been a loyal suffering fan since that day. 

I don't know what to do with myself right now.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yepp and the sharks went down in flames too.


Speaking of flames (and not Calgary,) it's raining ash over here! There is a big fire that started today from a meth lab explosion at the bottom of the mountain! I don't think it'll climb but I don't appreciate the ash in my Blurple flowers!


----------



## papapayne (Jun 20, 2016)

Hope all is well with everyone! Busy busy for me, but got the greenhouse plastic on the big greenhouse finally.


----------



## TWS (Jun 20, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Speaking of flames (and not Calgary,) it's raining ash over here! There is a big fire that started today from a meth lab explosion at the bottom of the mountain! I don't think it'll climb but I don't appreciate the ash in my Blurple flowers!


Crap. Hope everything will be ok. I hear it's hot at home.


----------



## papapayne (Jun 20, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Speaking of flames (and not Calgary,) it's raining ash over here! There is a big fire that started today from a meth lab explosion at the bottom of the mountain! I don't think it'll climb but I don't appreciate the ash in my Blurple flowers!


Dang that sucks


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm stil so heartbroken about the Sharks... We had season tickets for the first 15 years from when the came to SJ in 92 ... Hope that wasnt Thornton and marleaus last chance


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> Crap. Hope everything will be ok. I hear it's hot at home.


Hot as fuck even at 6000ft. And fucking humid! My balls are turning to antipasto.


----------



## TWS (Jun 20, 2016)

I hate that feeling.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 20, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> I really like the Warriors, against anyone else I'm probably rooting for them. But I was born in Youngstown just outside Cleveland and have been a loyal suffering fan since that day.
> 
> *I don't know what to do with myself right now*.


*Hey Mister Ohio, I can tell you what you can do with yourself.........GO FU*** YOURSELF, GO BACK TO OHIO AND GROW YOUR DOPE THERE!!!.......*.joke!!!
.
I'm a Lakers fan so I had no interest in the game accept for the fact it was a NBA finals game 7. I'm just messing with you because your a Cavs fan living/growing in northern Ca getting advise from more than a few Warriors fans on this forum.....lol.
In fact I won a couple dollars on that game. No way Lebron James was going to let them lose....no way!
How about that "rejection" from Lebron in the fourth quarter against the backboard....fucken sick. He looked like a "man against boys" on that play.
Congrats on the championship! Lebron is truly the best in the business at the moment.
TMB-
O'ya, GO FU***, that was *GO FUDGE YOURSELF*...lol.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jun 20, 2016)

cbtbudz said:


> Ots what I am using too. A diy swamp cooler. Had one at my last house and was horrible sitting In a house at 85 with 85 humidity when it was 110 outside.lol


 A wetwall, but its only 40 50% humidity during the day when it runs. At night fans kick on at 65%. Horizontal fans keep any air from settling.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 20, 2016)

supchaka said:


> Outdoor warrior View attachment 3712970


Wish I had some in my garden! Actually I have never had one...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 20, 2016)

CA MTN MAN said:


> I'm stil so heartbroken about the Sharks... We had season tickets for the first 15 years from when the came to SJ in 92 ... Hope that wasnt Thornton and marleaus last chance


Yeah it sucks bro. And the warriors

First job I ever worked on right when I got in the trades, was a little touch up job on the brand new arena. Took a little while for me to get into hockey, but i did, and totally bumbed i am.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 20, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Hot as fuck even at 6000ft. And fucking humid! My balls are turning to antipasto.


I keep sitting on my balls, now that I'm my own trimmer. Sucks real bad!!!!
@TWS 26 days until salmon season.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 20, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> I have been to Shreveport,was on dirt road to dirt road and not too much there.


Still that way. Fuckall there


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 20, 2016)

Happy solstice everyone, and Happy Birthday miss @fumble hope you are well


----------



## TWS (Jun 20, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I keep sitting on my balls, now that I'm my own trimmer. Sucks real bad!!!!
> @TWS 26 days until salmon season.


Shoot ? If there's none in the ocean will there be in the river ?


----------



## TWS (Jun 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


>


Ah u VC cray cray .


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> Shoot ? If there's none in the ocean will there be in the river ?


Dude? I'm hearing of easy limits out the gate


----------



## TWS (Jun 20, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Happy solstice everyone, and Happy Birthday miss @fumble hope you are well


Oh , ? Happy Bday miss fumble.


----------



## TWS (Jun 20, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude? I'm hearing of easy limits out the gate


I don't think so or the fleet has their head stuck in the mud ?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 20, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude? I'm hearing of easy limits out the gate


I'm seeing springers jump while i'm steelhead fishing. Looking good


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> I don't think so or the fleet has their head stuck in the mud ?


Hmmmm... Yeah I just read some reports and its def not on fire out there.
Seemed like I was hearing of good fishing a couple weeks ago though


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> Oh , ? Happy Bday miss fumble.


She must've been born to grow cannabis outdoors with her birthday on the solstice


----------



## Edd420 (Jun 20, 2016)

supchaka said:


> 108 degrees today. Whew it's warm. She's taking it like a champ. Supposed to be 115 tomorrow and I don't plan on trying to cover her. Gotta see if she can hang! 25 days since I put her out. View attachment 3712058View attachment 3712059
> View attachment 3712061


Ugh mine seem to not like the heat so much had to shade them up


----------



## 757growin (Jun 20, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Speaking of flames (and not Calgary,) it's raining ash over here! There is a big fire that started today from a meth lab explosion at the bottom of the mountain! I don't think it'll climb but I don't appreciate the ash in my Blurple flowers!


The winds just saw changed on the "border" fire. Blowing the fire and smoke my way. Stillb20 mile or so out but that smoke sucks.


Aeroknow said:


> I keep sitting on my balls, now that I'm my own trimmer. Sucks real bad!!!!
> @TWS 26 days until salmon season.


The bonus of trimming is I keep all my trim. June's trim!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


>


That was cool


----------



## TWS (Jun 20, 2016)

Good night solstice , hello summer !.
Post your sunset pics !
9pm


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> Good night solstice , hello summer !.
> Post your sunset pics !
> 9pm
> View attachment 3713172


Nice view 
Sun doesn't set for another 2 hours way up where I am! It'll only be dark for around 3 hours tonight


----------



## 757growin (Jun 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> Good night solstice , hello summer !.
> Post your sunset pics !
> 9pm
> View attachment 3713172


I planted a last minute clone as the strawberry moon rose.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> Good night solstice , hello summer !.
> Post your sunset pics !
> 9pm
> View attachment 3713172


Nice sunset. Heres mine
 
Smoke up


----------



## papapayne (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 21, 2016)

papapayne said:


> View attachment 3713320


Looking good in there Papa.
What kind of ventilation?
How are you moving air in there?
Going to get HOT in that house.
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 21, 2016)

papapayne said:


> View attachment 3713320


How R them Grand Masters doing?
TMB-


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jun 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> Good night solstice , hello summer !.
> Post your sunset pics !
> 9pm
> View attachment 3713172


I couldnt get a sunset pic, dam smoke from some fire in the valley.


----------



## papapayne (Jun 21, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> How R them Grand Masters doing?
> TMB-


They are beasts! And I have 2 greenhouse fans, one huge exhaust and a smaller intake. Lately it's been cold and rainy 5hough, so the heat will do the, some good.


----------



## mushroom head (Jun 21, 2016)

Have to show this off, never been turned on by another guy before but damn, he's a stud  getaway Lemon skunk


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jun 21, 2016)

anyone in cali running Gelato#45 ?


----------



## fumble (Jun 21, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Happy solstice everyone, and Happy Birthday miss @fumble hope you are well


Doing ok BcDigger  almost half a century old! Thank you


----------



## fumble (Jun 21, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> She must've been born to grow cannabis outdoors with her birthday on the solstice


It was actually on the Spring Soltice  March 21st.


----------



## papapayne (Jun 21, 2016)

@treemansbuds 

Shout out to you man, this orange og x sr71 is definitely a treat. Not a fun one to trim, but dankness level to the max. I can see why this sticks around d your garden.

Much love to have some of this in my jars now.


----------



## papapayne (Jun 21, 2016)

Indoor grown I should have mentioned. My tablet camera doesn't do her hustice.


----------



## thumper60 (Jun 21, 2016)

fumble said:


> Doing ok BcDigger  almost half a century old! Thank you


puppyLOL BUT CUTE ONE get off that tobacka


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 21, 2016)

757growin said:


> The winds just saw changed on the "border" fire. Blowing the fire and smoke my way. Stillb20 mile or so out but that smoke sucks.
> 
> The bonus of trimming is I keep all my trim. June's trim!
> View attachment 3713114


That's a big square slab, I max the shit out of my vacuum oven too lol. What is she extracted from?


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 21, 2016)

Sundown in Larry Land.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 21, 2016)

papapayne said:


> @treemansbuds
> 
> Shout out to you man, this orange og x sr71 is definitely a treat. Not a fun one to trim, but dankness level to the max. I can see why this sticks around d your garden.
> 
> ...


my SR wasn't the best to trim but hell even the leaves were sticky as ..cant wait to try the sr after a 6 week cure


----------



## TWS (Jun 21, 2016)

You know that white nylon trellis stuff ? Always walk around the stuff , never over it . The shit will catch you everytime and when it does you eat shit. Lol hard .

3rd week since transplant . 
I'd be worried if they were this big at home at this time. I was worried about being behind schedule up here but it's all good. 

We'll be there .

The garden


----------



## TWS (Jun 21, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> View attachment 3713824
> 
> Sundown in Larry Land.


 Thanks larry. Awesome pic man.
Anyone else tonight ?


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> You know that white nylon trellis stuff ? Always walk around the stuff , never over it . The shit will catch you everytime and when it does you eat shit. Lol hard .
> 3rd week since transplant . I'd be worried if they were this big at home at this time. I was worried about being behind schedule but it's all good. We'll be there .
> 
> The garden
> ...


Yesterday when I was carrying plants and soil out to the AL west patch, I got my feet caught in a vine and went down hard. Luckily the plants were in a bucket, and other than getting their dirt scrambled, came out alright. My pride on the other hand. . . . .


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> You know that white nylon trellis stuff ? Always walk around the stuff , never over it . The shit will catch you everytime and when it does you eat shit. Lol hard .
> 
> 3rd week since transplant .
> I'd be worried if they were this big at home at this time. I was worried about being behind schedule up here but it's all good.
> ...


can just picture you going arse up on that net lol..plants looking gd man gonna be a hell of a difference in a month with gd weather now


----------



## TWS (Jun 21, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Yesterday when I was carrying plants and soil out to the AL west patch, I got my feet caught in a vine and went down hard. Luckily the plants were in a bucket, and other than getting their dirt scrambled, came out alright. My pride on the other hand. . . . .


Good thing the dog wasn't there, he'd be laughing his ass off.


----------



## TWS (Jun 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> can just picture you going arse up on that net lol..plants looking gd man gonna be a hell of a difference in a month with gd weather now


I have not fallen that hard since a good drunk or dirt bike endo. Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> I have not fallen that hard since a good drunk or dirt bike endo. Lol


ha...I done 3 days work on knocking a wall out in my living room this week and no falls or trips till the last 20 mins work..lucky the ladder was only 4 rungs high


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Today is the day my wife found out I have 2 Tesla's on order...


2 ?


----------



## TWS (Jun 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Today is the day my wife found out I have 2 new Tesla's on order...





ruby fruit said:


> 2 ?




2 ? Uh ohhhh?


----------



## TWS (Jun 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> ha...I done 3 days work on knocking a wall out in my living room this week and no falls or trips till the last 20 mins work..lucky the ladder was only 4 rungs high


Lucky your under 50


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> 2 ? Uh ohhhh?


different colours for different days or bribing the wife with one lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> Lucky your under 50


went through 3 blades on a 9 inch grinder all done with thongs on and toes still intact lol...Chinese work boots


----------



## doublejj (Jun 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> 2 ? Uh ohhhh?


Only 1 is for me, I ordered a 2nd for someone else....


----------



## TWS (Jun 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Only 1 is for me, I ordered a 2nd for someone else....


The wife ?


----------



## TWS (Jun 21, 2016)

Whoop hoodoo were gonna make a E rally car . X games here we come !


----------



## 757growin (Jun 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> went through 3 blades on a 9 inch grinder all done with thongs on and toes still intact lol...Chinese work boots


I wear flip flops everywhere. From the garden to court to weddings and funerals. Got a thong tan line on my feet.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> The wife ?


no my wife doesn't drive any longer.....it's for somebody you know


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 21, 2016)

757growin said:


> I wear flip flops everywhere. From the garden to court to weddings and funerals. Got a thong tan line on my feet.


that's me all over as well ....put shoes on for funerals tho and weddings


----------



## TWS (Jun 21, 2016)

Well I bet my thongs stink more than your thongs .


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 21, 2016)

fumble said:


> It was actually on the Spring Soltice  March 21st.


Oh shh it lol I remembered it was on a solstice at least


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> Well I bet my thongs stink more than your thongs .


I refuse to wear ugg boots cos of the stink factor lol


----------



## 757growin (Jun 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I refuse to wear ugg boots cos of the stink factor lol


Not cause they are for woman?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 21, 2016)

757growin said:


> I wear flip flops everywhere. From the garden to court to weddings and funerals. Got a thong tan line on my feet.


Haha same here. Flip flops and sanuks are my favorite. As a matter of fact, sanuks go with any "dress" clothes too.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Haha same here. Flip flops and sanuks are my favorite. As a matter of fact, sanuks go with any "dress" clothes too.


I had to Google "sanuks", never heard that term before.
TMB-


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 21, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I had to Google "sanuks", never heard that term before.
> TMB-


The most comfortable "house shoe" ever made


----------



## 757growin (Jun 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Haha same here. Flip flops and sanuks are my favorite. As a matter of fact, sanuks go with any "dress" clothes too.


I like there closed toe shoes too. The hemp ones are nice and the beer cozy bottoms all the way!


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The most comfortable "house shoe" ever made


They look like they are very comfy!
TMB-


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 21, 2016)

757growin said:


> I like there closed toe shoes too. The hemp ones are nice and the beer cozy bottoms all the way!


Yep I have 3 prs of closed toe ones, one olive green, one tan (hemp), & some plaid ones for those dressy occasions, hahahaha


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Haha same here. Flip flops and sanuks are my favorite. As a matter of fact, sanuks go with any "dress" clothes too.


Sanuks rule!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 21, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> They look like they are very comfy!
> TMB-


Highly recommend them. A colleague turned me onto them in W. Africa 1/2 dozen years back and have worn them since. I gave my brother a pair and he has had them 5 years still look new


----------



## 757growin (Jun 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Highly recommend them. A colleague turned me onto them in W. Africa 1/2 dozen years back and have worn them since. I gave my brother a pair and he has had them 5 years still look new


They make kick ass sandals too. I go through the the sandals about every 2/3 months. Things break when I lift my foot and the dogs step on it.


----------



## oldwatershoes (Jun 21, 2016)

It's turning out to be a pretty good year


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 21, 2016)

oldwatershoes said:


> It's turning out to be a pretty good yearView attachment 3713980


Shit, color me impressed


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 21, 2016)

Damn you guys where chatty today. Will have to catch up tomorrow maybe. Been working on my first recycer today


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jun 22, 2016)

Got some new little warriors in the mail today! Time for them to earn their keep


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jun 22, 2016)

Here's our orchid mantis


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 22, 2016)

oldwatershoes said:


> It's turning out to be a pretty good yearView attachment 3713980


wicked !!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 22, 2016)

Thats bad ass man!

I am about to do more repotting. Got the Charlotte's web, franks gift, and gods gift repotted for third crop. Then went to the dentist and had one of the worst afternoons ever. It started after the shots with him pulling and saying" you have long teeth" and went south from there. After he finished the two I came for and the one he broke of and went on and pulled even though he really hadent numbed for it. I puked in to a bag with a Ukraine girl holding it.



Been working on my first recycler for the 600 club contest Charlotte's webgods gift


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thats bad ass man!
> 
> I am about to do more repotting. Got the Charlotte's web, franks gift, and gods gift repotted for third crop. Then went to the dentist and had one of the worst afternoons ever. It started after the shots with him pulling and saying" you have long teeth" and went south from there. After he finished the two I came for and the one he broke of and went on and pulled even though he really hadent numbed for it. I puked in to a bag with a Ukraine girl holding it.
> 
> ...


Jeez dude, Im not about to like that fookin status. Sounds kinda funny but I know it definitely is not.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 22, 2016)

I liked the pics


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 22, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I liked the pics


I liked the pics too haha.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 23, 2016)

Serial killers collect teeth lol


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jun 23, 2016)

Girl Scout Nookies wk7


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jun 23, 2016)

Buckeye Purple wk2 , already turning purple.


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 23, 2016)

emergency hospital stay, with clones on:



put them in net pots, now pretty much touched the bottom of the bucket already when I filled hydroton. I bet they blast off. all they had was the cap of clonex, and 10 drops of house and graden roots excel.


----------



## BLVDog (Jun 23, 2016)

Ben a crazy past few days I take my buddy sum cutts because me and my lady going threw sum shit wanted to get rid of extra plants, then this "border fire" blows up.Ben housing dogs on my property , a lot of my friends and my " in laws " have been evacuated. Shits so dry out here needs to burn hasn't in like 15 yrs. Will try to post pics later. ash and smoke every were. Helicopters and planes dropping water and fire retardent fire dept dudes busting their ass cutting trees and brush, looks apocalyptic.


----------



## 757growin (Jun 23, 2016)

BLVDog said:


> Ben a crazy past few days I take my buddy sum cutts because me and my lady going threw sum shit wanted to get rid of extra plants, then this "border fire" blows up.Ben housing dogs on my property , a lot of my friends and my " in laws " have been evacuated. Shits so dry out here needs to burn hasn't in like 15 yrs. Will try to post pics later. ash and smoke every were. Helicopters and planes dropping water and fire retardent fire dept dudes busting their ass cutting trees and brush, looks apocalyptic.


Bet safe. They keep buzzing my house on their way to ramona airport to refuel and supply. Hope we get some more fog overnight. Seems to help a little


----------



## BLVDog (Jun 23, 2016)

757growin said:


> Bet safe. They keep buzzing my house on their way to ramona airport to refuel and supply. Hope we get some more fog overnight. Seems to help a little


 my buddy/partner's all the smoke and ash is good for the plants haha. They evacuated the area and blocked all the roads. We had to get in threw sum trails ,to get his dogs and few packs of seeds. The wind is going north so hopefully his property/grow is good I got sum plants there too 8 of them if it burns we're gonna watch it at least. But this dude is clearing shit with a dozer so we should be good , thers like 100 yrd field cleared out


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 23, 2016)

The un topped lady has reached 7 foot.. Purple haze X Jurple-Bigbud.. Out of the bunch there is one plant that has a velvet touch to the trunk and stems, that is a new one to me.. The days are getting shorter as of yesterday and that means flower season just around the corner..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 23, 2016)

some pics of fathers day 
@Mohican jillanje rosin


----------



## doublejj (Jun 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> some pics of fathers dayView attachment 3715621 View attachment 3715623
> @Mohican jillanje rosin
> View attachment 3715622


lovely sight....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> lovely sight....


thank and we have a ton more to see

@Mohican Jillanje drysift


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 23, 2016)

Got the tomatoes trellised today after I talked to my mom. My dog Zoie she took to Atlanta will have to be put to sleep tomorrow. Her liver has shut down it seems and has been getting worse for three dayslight dep is moving along


----------



## jimmerjammer (Jun 23, 2016)

Vegging 1 incredible bulk, 2 L.S.D and 3 Pakistan valleys and on day 63 in the flower room is amnesia


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 24, 2016)

The boy is in Lake Isabella near Bakersfield (hour+ drive) fighting the "Erskine fire". He got deployed this afternoon. Here's live feed of the firefighting efforts.
TMB-
http://www.turnto23.com/video/live-video


----------



## 757growin (Jun 24, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> The boy is in Lake Elsinore near Bakersfield (hour+ drive) fighting the "Erskine fire". He got deployed this afternoon. Here's live feed of the firefighting efforts.
> TMB-
> http://www.turnto23.com/video/live-video


Tell him we say thanks. 5000 acres in a couple hours! Wtf that's a scary fire. Good thoughts for all the firefighters tonight


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 24, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> The boy is in Lake Elsinore near Bakersfield (hour+ drive) fighting the "Erskine fire". He got deployed this afternoon. Here's live feed of the firefighting efforts.
> TMB-
> http://www.turnto23.com/video/live-video


Hope he stays safe


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 24, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> The boy is in Lake Elsinore near Bakersfield (hour+ drive) fighting the "Erskine fire". He got deployed this afternoon. Here's live feed of the firefighting efforts.
> TMB-
> http://www.turnto23.com/video/live-video


Holy shit I used to live in Lake Elsinore! Please thank the boy for his courage for good ol' Jozikins!


----------



## getawaymountain (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 24, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> View attachment 3715816


fucking killer that nature eh. I get some really cool and strange "bugs" here


----------



## mushroom head (Jun 24, 2016)

@TWS one northern auto is starting to flower
 
Skywalker og
 
Damaged blue cheese! Hardly anything left..
 
Seadragon, seawarp, and pp X ww 
 
Candy train and seawarp

Seawarp


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 24, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Holy shit I used to live in Lake Elsinore! Please thank the boy for his courage for good ol' Jozikins!


My bad, Lake Isabella, not lake Elsinore. The fire grew from 4000 to 8000 acres over night.
TMB-


----------



## jacrispy (Jun 24, 2016)

incredible bulk


----------



## 757growin (Jun 24, 2016)

Here ya go @TWS. Come home we miss you!! Lols
https://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/for/5650936492.html


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 24, 2016)

I gave $20K for my 5 acres in KY, $10K more for well/septic/driveway. Wow that's crazy big difference.


----------



## 757growin (Jun 24, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I gave $20K for my 5 acres in KY, $10K more for well/septic/driveway. Wow that's crazy big difference.


Around me lots of empty lots from previous fires. Anywhere from 10k to 50k per an acre is what I've seen. Wells start 25k around here and can cost 100k plus! The place has two greenhouse kits too.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 24, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> incredible bulkView attachment 3715968 View attachment 3715959


Coming along nicely Crisp. Mine are loving the high temps and humidity.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 24, 2016)

757growin said:


> Here ya go @TWS. Come home we miss you!! Lols
> https://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/for/5650936492.html


Awesome property. Turnkey = fast payoff, and less labor to get going. Nice find.


----------



## BLVDog (Jun 24, 2016)

longs peak. 
Marionberry  . This one probably my favorite plant so far longs peak in 50 gallon


----------



## norcal mmj (Jun 24, 2016)

Well here's some of the lady's, they are getting big in their 65 gallon homes. 
New York purple diesel Jilly bean blood orange tangie cheese quake x blueberry loutis


----------



## northeastmarco (Jun 24, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> View attachment 3715884
> @TWS one northern auto is starting to flower
> View attachment 3715889
> Skywalker og
> ...


You like that hose


----------



## northeastmarco (Jun 24, 2016)

Swamp walker og


----------



## mushroom head (Jun 24, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> You like that hose


Yes, my new toy this season bye bye 5g buckets, no more hauling for me. I'm thinking next toy is a water meter, do you use one as well Marco?


----------



## northeastmarco (Jun 24, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Yes, my new toy this season bye bye 5g buckets, no more hauling for me. I'm thinking next toy is a water meter, do you use one as well Marco?


Just got one,best nine bucks I have spent.though I was gonna spend the day watering,nope only the smaller pots needed a little.after speaking with getaway and using meter,have been overwatering.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 24, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> The boy is in Lake Isabella near Bakersfield (hour+ drive) fighting the "Erskine fire". He got deployed this afternoon. Here's live feed of the firefighting efforts.
> TMB-
> http://www.turnto23.com/video/live-video


Its growing so fast 0% contained. Many good people out there


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 24, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> View attachment 3715816


Kill it with fire! My nemesis...


----------



## TWS (Jun 24, 2016)

757growin said:


> Here ya go @TWS. Come home we miss you!! Lols
> https://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/for/5650936492.html


That's actually entertaining.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> That's actually entertaining.


should be able to make the deposit back on first light dep


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jun 24, 2016)

Early budding plant is chugging along... I was afraid it might revert


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 24, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Kill it with fire! My nemesis...


The kids hate it when I go out of my way to smash them down


----------



## pmt62382 (Jun 24, 2016)

Peace


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> That's actually entertaining.


I'll lease an acre off you every year.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jun 25, 2016)

the lights are on 18/6 in greenhouse now to keep replacements in veggie growth


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 25, 2016)

Garden Boss said:


> The kids hate it when I go out of my way to smash them down


Well son o havnt seen i in.a while


----------



## ky man (Jun 25, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I gave $20K for my 5 acres in KY, $10K more for well/septic/driveway. Wow that's crazy big difference.


I gave 20,000.00 for 80 acers in ky and spent 200 grand on it in just two years fixing it like I wounted so I could build a new home to live in.it was a old growed up farm when I bought it and now I will die here on the farm..ky


----------



## BLVDog (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## BLVDog (Jun 25, 2016)

My corn


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 25, 2016)

My freebie, 2 fast 2 vast. Germinated on April 19. The weather turned to shit for about a month until mid May. Then she grabbed and started to take off and started to explode a couple of weeks ago after flowering got underway. You can definitely smell the Northern Lights in her.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 25, 2016)

Some freshly cropped Incredible Bulks on the left, Heavyweight Fruit Punch, and Dibafem OG Kush on the right. Super cropping is my new favorite technique.


----------



## TWS (Jun 25, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Some freshly cropped Incredible Bulks on the left, Heavyweight Fruit Punch, and Dibafem OG Kush on the right. Super cropping is my new favorite technique.
> View attachment 3716950


Keep some tape in your pocket.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Keep some tape in your pocket.


I've always got a strip of duct tape already on location at all times.


----------



## mushroom head (Jun 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Keep some tape in your pocket.


Why didn't you give me this advice two days ago :/ lost three big limbs because I'm rough with super cropping..


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Keep some tape in your pocket.


You should have told me this before I tried it. Trying to hold up a broken branch with one hand, while cutting an oak limb to use as a crutch with the other would describe my efforts at super cropping on Wednesday.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 25, 2016)

Pinch the stem between your fingers until you feel the inside "pop". Move up or down a 1/4" and repeat a couple of times then bend over a little and back up, maybe bend some the opposite way and she will finally bend. I've found some strains will always split the stem, especially if full of water. I like to crop just before I water when dry. Also, some strains just aren't suitable.


----------



## thumper60 (Jun 25, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Pinch the stem between your fingers until you feel the inside "pop". Move up or down a 1/4" and repeat a couple of times then bend over a little and back up, maybe bend some the opposite way and she will finally bend. I've found some strains will always split the stem, especially if full of water. I like to crop just before I water when dry. Also, some strains just aren't suitable.


that's why I pinch pinch pinch?something I learned in the 70s


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 25, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Pinch the stem between your fingers until you feel the inside "pop". Move up or down a 1/4" and repeat a couple of times then bend over a little and back up, maybe bend some the opposite way and she will finally bend. I've found some strains will always split the stem, especially if full of water. I like to crop just before I water when dry. Also, some strains just aren't suitable.


I quickly learned to move higher up the plant where the limbs were more limber. If you do break one of those, it doesn't hurt as bad.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 25, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> that's why I pinch pinch pinch?something I learned in the 70s


This was my tops from Wednesday. Until my buddy's dealer gets more smoke in, my mix will be getting top heavy.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 25, 2016)

Island Afghani
Hat tip @getawaymountain


I've got a Stumbleweed with purple showing up in the stalk and stems of fan leaves.
@Smidge34 exactly what you said about cropping. My Incredible Bulk are bad about splitting but they heal quick and tape when needed.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## 757growin (Jun 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> That's actually entertaining.


Halfsies?


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 25, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


>


Speaking of dogs with too many or too few parts, here are the Foo Fighters doing Roky Erickson's {of 13th Floor Elevators fame} classic two headed dog.


----------



## northeastmarco (Jun 25, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Why didn't you give me this advice two days ago :/ lost three big limbs because I'm rough with super cropping..


Lol I have broke a few,took small stick and tied a grass blade around to make splint.plus I always have tie wire,zip ties and other stuff for surprises in the bush.i am still probably to cautious with it.


----------



## Backyard dirt (Jun 25, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> You should have told me this before I tried it. Trying to hold up a broken branch with one hand, while cutting an oak limb to use as a crutch with the other would describe my efforts at super cropping on Wednesday.
> 
> View attachment 3717127 View attachment 3717128


Recently I broke a pencil size sidebranch 3/4 off an apple sapling. Taped it and super glued it and it never missed a beat.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 25, 2016)

Backyard dirt said:


> Recently I broke a pencil size sidebranch 3/4 off an apple sapling. Taped it and super glued it and it never missed a beat.


I have a roll of grafting tape. I just didn't have it with me. Some guy on here a few months back said something about Proper Preparation Prevents Piss Poor Performance. I should listen to that guy and make sure my tape is in the pack next time.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 25, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Proper Preparation Prevents Piss Poor Performance


Words of wisdom indeed lol


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 25, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Words of wisdom indeed lol


I always advise folks to never get smoked up before going into the woods. Now if I would just follow my advise. . . .

It seems like I always forget something. And when you hike half a mile going and coming, it is a bitch not having what you need.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 25, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I have a roll of grafting tape. I just didn't have it with me. Some guy on here a few months back said something about Proper Preparation Prevents Piss Poor Performance. I should listen to that guy and make sure my tape is in the pack next time.


That was me with 6 p's


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 25, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I have a roll of grafting tape. I just didn't have it with me. Some guy on here a few months back said something about Proper Preparation Prevents Piss Poor Performance. I should listen to that guy and make sure my tape is in the pack next time.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 25, 2016)

My fucking theme song right here


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jun 25, 2016)

Madagascan marbled mantis chowing down on my biggest enemy this year, the tarnished plant bud.... Never even saw one before this season. Manny says will work for food


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 25, 2016)

Cheese 6 weeks. 
 
Purple Trainwreck weeke 7


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 25, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> that's why I pinch pinch pinch?something I learned in the 70s


I use a sharpie. I pinch the stalk in between the sharpie and my thumb. A lot less accidents that way.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 25, 2016)

I have a new favorite stupid fucking word, "brexit". It sits right next to "selfie". Humans are fucking morons. We're so creative we came up with that, wow!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 25, 2016)

Tonight I was working in a room with no sound system, and I was too lazy to bring in a portable. So I was listening to the "heart" list on my mp3 player again. This is not the same cut I was just listening to, but still a good one.
Since it's Sunday morning {here at least}, I thought I would leave you guys with some gospel music. You guys have a good one. I'm out of here,


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 25, 2016)

Pulling tarps mid day here on the Viet Nam coast, but not for light dep, for fucking wind dep


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jun 25, 2016)

757growin said:


> Halfsies?


Yes


----------



## TWS (Jun 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Pulling tarps mid day here on the Viet Nam coast, but not for light dep, for fucking wind dep


'!#/^*&!/&


----------



## TWS (Jun 25, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> You should have told me this before I tried it. Trying to hold up a broken branch with one hand, while cutting an oak limb to use as a crutch with the other would describe my efforts at super cropping on Wednesday.
> 
> View attachment 3717127 View attachment 3717128


Lol !
I ripped a two inch branch and a main stalk joint in half and no one was around to hand me a stick. Good thing I could reach an old piece of bamboo till I could go get some tape. I have broken some gnarly shit that has made my heart drop before .


----------



## TWS (Jun 25, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Why didn't you give me this advice two days ago :/ lost three big limbs because I'm rough with super cropping..


Sorry man . Thought it was a given ?
You don't go into town to go to the bar with out a condom do ya ?


----------



## mushroom head (Jun 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Sorry man . Thought it was a given ?
> You don't go into town to get the bar with out a condom do ya ?


Well we won't talk about that
Was not prepared this time :/ I usually have tape, I could have maybe took them as big clones or something, not sure if they would have made the trip home, back into the earth they go.


----------



## mushroom head (Jun 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I have a new favorite stupid fucking word, "brexit". It sits right next to "selfie". Humans are fucking morons. We're so creative we came up with that, wow!


What the fuck does mean


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 26, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> What the fuck does mean


british exit from the eu.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jun 26, 2016)

the troublemaker off the family she still smells skunky and has a bad attitude when we make her stay out of the bedroom so she just tears up whatever she can this time the grandkids stuffed animal and then just sits there with that look like i didnt do that mess lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 26, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> View attachment 3717614 View attachment 3717615 the troublemaker off the family she still smells skunky and has a bad attitude when we make her stay out of the bedroom so she just tears up whatever she can this time the grandkids stuffed animal and then just sits there with that look like i didnt do that mess lol.


2 minutes before that she was dancing around slinging that fkn toy all over


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 26, 2016)

Hell she's laughing in that picture hahahaha


----------



## BLVDog (Jun 26, 2016)

my buddy's grow a couple hills over the way


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## thumper60 (Jun 26, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I always advise folks to never get smoked up before going into the woods. Now if I would just follow my advise. . . .
> 
> It seems like I always forget something. And when you hike half a mile going and coming, it is a bitch not having what you need.


murfey law is always in effect in the bush,i have had crazy thing happen no matter how much u plan its never enough


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 26, 2016)

Cheese glue looking nice.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 26, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> View attachment 3717614 View attachment 3717615 the troublemaker off the family she still smells skunky and has a bad attitude when we make her stay out of the bedroom so she just tears up whatever she can this time the grandkids stuffed animal and then just sits there with that look like i didnt do that mess lol.


That's hilarious...and yes she is laughing in that one pic


----------



## getawaymountain (Jun 26, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> That's hilarious...and yes she is laughing in that one pic


oh ya she has a personality for sure


----------



## mushroom head (Jun 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> british exit from the eu.


...


----------



## TWS (Jun 26, 2016)

Fuck the Brits and I like selfies.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Fuck the Brits and I like selfies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


crawdad bait...


----------



## fumble (Jun 26, 2016)

Oh My! lol


----------



## WV: Jetson (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks for sharing
(now poking my eyes out)


----------



## shhhmokey (Jun 26, 2016)

Kinda looks like a chicks bum... haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 26, 2016)

you have the arse of a ten year old...wait is THAT a ten yr old?
I hope England get knocked out of the euro cup next game


----------



## 757growin (Jun 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Fuck the Brits and I like selfies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a single hair? Who waxed that ass!


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 26, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> View attachment 3717614 View attachment 3717615 the troublemaker off the family she still smells skunky and has a bad attitude when we make her stay out of the bedroom so she just tears up whatever she can this time the grandkids stuffed animal and then just sits there with that look like i didnt do that mess lol.


My old bird dog Daisy looks just like her a little smaller tho.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Fuck the Brits and I like selfies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On Lawdy I hope that's not your ass!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 26, 2016)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> On Lawdy I hope that's not your ass!


they would go mad for that in jail lol


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> they would go mad for that in jail lol


LOL I've never been and don't plan on it either!


----------



## 757growin (Jun 26, 2016)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> LOL I've never been and don't plan on it either!


We never plan on it, it kinda just happens! Lols


----------



## 757growin (Jun 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> they would go mad for that in jail lol


He'd get one of these


----------



## doublejj (Jun 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> they would go mad for that in jail lol


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 26, 2016)

I had forgotten all about that jailhouse bitch washing his man's socks and tossing his salad lmao.


----------



## TWS (Jun 26, 2016)

757growin said:


> Not a single hair? Who waxed that ass!


None on my sack either,wanna see ?


----------



## 757growin (Jun 26, 2016)

Went to the downtown library. Freaking nice and a great view of the padres stadium. Going there next week for the home run derby! But man the whole surrounding 5 blocks smelled like piss and homeless camps everywhere. I told my wife who's from NYC it smells worse then there. Lols that's how I always describe NYC, smells like piss! Depressing shit around such beauty.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 26, 2016)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3718347
> Went to the downtown library. Freaking nice and a great view of the padres stadium. Going there next week for the home run derby! But man the whole surrounding 5 blocks smelled like piss and homeless camps everywhere. I told my wife who's from NYC it smells worse then there. Lols that's how I always describe NYC, smells like piss! Depressing shit around such beauty.


That's where my parents bar was in the 1960's. Back then they called it skid row. It was all tattoo parlour's, Navy lockers, & bars. Near the water taxi terminal down town. It was real lower docks neighborhood. They bull dosed many entire city blocks under to build PETCO Park...


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> None on my sack either,wanna see ?


God NO! We are good without that sight.


----------



## TWS (Jun 26, 2016)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3718347
> Went to the downtown library. Freaking nice and a great view of the padres stadium. Going there next week for the home run derby! But man the whole surrounding 5 blocks smelled like piss and homeless camps everywhere. I told my wife who's from NYC it smells worse then there. Lols that's how I always describe NYC, smells like piss! Depressing shit around such beauty.


Yepp


----------



## TWS (Jun 26, 2016)

That's where I used to buy my crack. Now I just show butt crack .


----------



## WV: Jetson (Jun 27, 2016)

Mid May: Cindy's Blue Cheese



Donkey Kong

 
Five weeks later, DK on the right


----------



## getawaymountain (Jun 27, 2016)

WV: Jetson said:


> Mid May: Cindy's Blue Cheese
> 
> View attachment 3718560
> 
> ...


they are growing fast now


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 27, 2016)

2 Island Afghani females


----------



## vino4russ (Jun 27, 2016)

Afghan#1 unexpectedly pop up in back..VIP Landysh in the front.
Viagrra and Landysh ladies doing great


----------



## getawaymountain (Jun 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> That's where I used to buy my crack. Now I just show butt crack .
> 
> View attachment 3718364


i used to cook crack in a soup laddle tws lol. spoons wernt big enough haha


----------



## TWS (Jun 27, 2016)

Pyrex beakers . Lol


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 27, 2016)

I used to watch this skinny little chick whip up the best rocks of base ever with a soup ladle, a Bic lighter and all her fingers had tape on the tips so the hot lighter wouldn't burn them any worse lmao. She'd get those damn lighters so hot they would fly apart. I never could convince her to use anything else.


----------



## TWS (Jun 27, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Afghan#1 unexpectedly pop up in back..VIP Landysh in the front.
> Viagrra and Landysh ladies doing greatView attachment 3718727 View attachment 3718728 View attachment 3718728


Your gonna need a bigger pot. Lol


----------



## TWS (Jun 27, 2016)

Since we're on the subject . Lol


----------



## TWS (Jun 27, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> 2 Island Afghani females
> View attachment 3718715


Hey I know that spot.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Hey I know that spot.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 27, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> i used to cook crack in a soup laddle tws lol. spoons wernt big enough haha


Big puddles of oil. Lol


----------



## getawaymountain (Jun 27, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Big puddles of oil. Lol


straight to the block of ice for the cool down and out comes a hockey puck size rock lol. ary the old days haha


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 27, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> straight to the block of ice for the cool down and out comes a hockey puck size rock lol. ary the old days haha


Lmao....funny to look back on but thank goodness them days are over....ugh


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 27, 2016)

P.S. where in the fuck is the Chore Boy


----------



## getawaymountain (Jun 27, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> P.S. where in the fuck is the Chore Boy


boy if i had a dab rig back then haha


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 27, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> boy if i had a dab rig back then haha


Lmao....indeed


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 27, 2016)

They are straightening up after the LST and shooting for the sun!


----------



## vino4russ (Jun 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Your gonna need a bigger pot. Lol


Yep...transplant coming this weekend.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 27, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> P.S. where in the fuck is the Chore Boy


We had a c-store with a drive thru that sold "brown bag specials' for $5 which was a paper bag with a little Chore and a straight glass tube. 

Yeah, glad those days are years behind me, as well as the speed. Fuck all that shit.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 27, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> We had a c-store with a drive thru that sold "brown bag specials' for $5 which was a paper bag with a little Chore and a straight glass tube.
> 
> Yeah, glad those days are years behind me, as well as the speed. Fuck all that shit.


 Supply and demand


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 27, 2016)

Yep Smidge fuck all that shit.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 27, 2016)

when business is so good all you have left to smoke is purged measuring cup scrapings. Kinda green but it gets the job done


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 27, 2016)

I had a little cloud come up while I was working in the garden yesterday. I love it when it rains, but 3 1/2 inches in 30 minutes is just too much of a good thing.


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 27, 2016)

After 3 years of buying Mantid sacs with shitty results,  I finally had some success. I bought 4 and they all popped within a few days. I got fukin Preying Mantis everywhere.


----------



## 757growin (Jun 27, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> View attachment 3719023 when business is so good all you have left to smoke is purged measuring cup scrapings. Kinda green but it gets the job done


It's always good in so cal! Especially this time of year. I make sure to raise the price 25/35% in the summer months.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 27, 2016)

757growin said:


> It's always good in so cal! Especially this time of year. I make sure to raise the price 25/35% in the summer months.


Oh jesus you better believe it. Last year I was taxing, like sweet revenge! I had some prime indoor buds collecting 3200/lb donation at the dispensaries around Palm Springs. Cherry Pie, Woody OG, Pink Lemonade, Huckleberry, and Triple Platinum Purple. I'm a real shit gardener for letting myself lose that Triple Platinum Purple by @thump easy Dude has never breed less than a prefect plant, also the only dude I've seen get 3600/lb donation at a dispensary with his own genetics.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jun 27, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> After 3 years of buying Mantid sacs with shitty results,View attachment 3719030 View attachment 3719031 I finally had some success. I bought 4 and they all popped within a few days. I got fukin Preying Mantis everywhere.


Were you buy yours from


----------



## Rhizosphere (Jun 27, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> anyone in cali running Gelato#45 ?


its out of a gelato 45 bag she seems to be doing good the pic is from june 15


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 27, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Were you buy yours from


Grow Organic.com


----------



## getawaymountain (Jun 28, 2016)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> They are straightening up after the LST and shooting for the sun!
> View attachment 3718857 View attachment 3718859 View attachment 3718860 View attachment 3718862


ya they know where the sun is --up lol


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Jun 28, 2016)

Figured I'd share a little bud porn while we are waiting for our outdoor girls to mature.


----------



## papapayne (Jun 28, 2016)

Life is great, plants are happy, sun is shining, it's feeling li,e summer finally. Hope all is well either everyone! To busy to be on riu much these days


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm having one of those days where the gratitude for all that I have in my life is spilling over the rim. Reflecting back on my life and appreciating where I am compared to where I have been. A lot of really great things have transpired in my life over the past 1.5 yrs and I'm terribly grateful for it all. I'm grateful for the fellowship that transpires on the outdoor section here at RIU. I'm grateful for the wealth of knowledge and the willingness to share it that we see on here as well as the willingness to share genetics. The camaraderie here is 2nd to none. I'll leave it at that before I get all teary eyed haha.


----------



## Backyard dirt (Jun 28, 2016)

Here is my Oregon 4. Law requires everyone to grow 4 or so I was told. Pineapple Kush clone being manifolded in front, 2 auto flowers on the sides (one on the right Auto Critical bent because it was so spindly) Auto ak47 the other, and in the back is Pennywise.


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jun 28, 2016)

Anybody have any plants showing pre flowers already? I got one that's like almost finished budding and another that's just starting... Trippy


----------



## gro2max (Jun 28, 2016)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Anybody have any plants showing pre flowers already? I got one that's like almost finished budding and another that's just starting... Trippy


What kinda strain 
When did you put outside


----------



## gro2max (Jun 28, 2016)

It been a month my plants in grow 
How everyone else doing any big different on the growth 

Here my sour kush 
Before and now


----------



## northeastmarco (Jun 28, 2016)

A rum bayou girl and a honeybee


----------



## TWS (Jun 28, 2016)

Damn strains get cross country in a hurry these days.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 28, 2016)

Hell who ain't growing Rum Bayou lol?


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 28, 2016)

We've came along way since the Pony Express.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 28, 2016)

Seriously though, I have mad respect for the FEW individuals who are cool enough to see the rest of the country has quality strains. That's good in a way for the entire cause imho. The rise of the US seedbank helps.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 28, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> A rum bayou girl and a honeybeeView attachment 3719589View attachment 3719591


Beauties brother


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> Damn strains get cross country in a hurry these days.


Shit they get across the world in a hurry.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 28, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Seriously though, I have mad respect for the FEW individuals who are cool enough to see the rest of the country has quality strains. That's good in a way for the entire cause imho. The rise of the US seedbank helps.


I had to laugh today as was watching a quick interview from Remo and Exotic Genetics. The guys were explaining each cultivar and they were all TGA crosses, fucking funny. Yeah, so with that there's alot of shit out there to go with the good stuff. Yes there are some quality breeders and then there are those qo fucking chuck pollen and try to sell that shit for 200 a ten pack.


----------



## TWS (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## pmt62382 (Jun 28, 2016)

Here's what I've been feeding the plants once a week the only one I bought new was the Plant Success the bottle nutrients are from 3 years ago 
 
Peace


----------



## TWS (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jun 28, 2016)

Don't spam my inbox . Drunk inboxing.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> Don't spam my inbox . Drunk inboxing.


you spam the riu site bro you hurt my feelings now ill never inbox you again


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jun 28, 2016)

The cow bell is cause California has happy cows. 
My favorite song . 
I like fat girls too.


----------



## TWS (Jun 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> you spam the riu site bro you hurt my feelings now ill never inbox you again


Oh noooo ! Don't come at me like that ! I only post to post .
Life is spam , have a little.


----------



## 757growin (Jun 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> The cow bell is cause California has happy cows.
> My favorite song .
> I like fat girls too.


I've got some "more cowbells" in the garden. By bhodi also an old Saturday night live skit.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 28, 2016)

I thought Cumbersome was your fave song TWS. You post it up every week lol. 

I like it too.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> I like fat girls too


You like that pudding huh. Friend of mines wife used to say big girls create alot of pudding while dancing in the club, panty pudding, mmmmm


----------



## TWS (Jun 28, 2016)

What if I inboxed you my buttox ? That would be spam but I posted instead there for not spam.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 28, 2016)

I just can't dig me too fat or too skinny, but I likes it thick!


----------



## TWS (Jun 28, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I thought Cumbersome was your fave song TWS. You post it up every week lol.
> 
> I like it too.


I hate change .


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 28, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I thought Cumbersome was your fave song TWS. You post it up every week lol.
> 
> I like it too.


repeat posts are spam lol


----------



## northeastmarco (Jun 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> Damn strains get cross country in a hurry these days.


You guys can't keep everything on west coast


----------



## northeastmarco (Jun 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Beauties brother


Thanks vnsmkr


----------



## TWS (Jun 28, 2016)

All time . Ricky Bobby


----------



## 757growin (Jun 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> I hate change .


Me too. Obama! 4more years!!


----------



## TWS (Jun 28, 2016)

This ain't Facebook .


----------



## TWS (Jun 28, 2016)

We better not get her.

Drop the nuke .


----------



## TWS (Jun 28, 2016)

Point :
Some body inboxes me with multiple quest and I failed to pay attention I could incriminate myself 
So there for I plead the fith on all spam PM's.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 28, 2016)

757growin said:


> Me too. Obama! 4more years!!


Hell it doesn't matter if mickey mouse is named president, they dont do shit anyway. Leader of the free world my ass. Just the head mucker someone else pays to look stupid, that is all


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 28, 2016)

Who will be the stupid fuck which is the leader of the circus? Who cares, its a sham anyway


----------



## TWS (Jun 28, 2016)

757growin said:


> Me too. Obama! 4more years!!


I'm gonna hand you a 100 pound tuna this year if you don't hook your own and we can call her Hillary and you can cuss at Hillary for two hours


----------



## TWS (Jun 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Who will be the stupid fuck which is the leader of the circus? Who cares, its a sham anyway


I lead the circuss...... least at my house,


----------



## TWS (Jun 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


>


U got some more of that ?


----------



## TWS (Jun 28, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> You guys can't keep everything on west coast


Well I got me some phatt east coast shit dogg .


----------



## TWS (Jun 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hell it doesn't matter if mickey mouse is named president, they dont do shit anyway. Leader of the free world my ass. Just the head mucker someone else pays to look stupid, that is all



 we luv you tricky


----------



## TWS (Jun 28, 2016)

I have a hard time being politically correct


----------



## TWS (Jun 28, 2016)

If you could only just listen for a half day....... 
Is this the wrong thread ?
I better go to BPS thread 

Music is loud and it's hot ! Beers are really good. 
Go west my friends


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 28, 2016)

oxymoron = political and correct in the same sentence. If its anything to do with politics its not correct.


----------



## TWS (Jun 28, 2016)

Wheres,the sun set ? 

That's right....

To the West .


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2016)

@TWS did you move your trap?....mine was there....your's wasn't


----------



## TWS (Jun 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> @TWS did you move your trap?....mine was there....your's wasn't


Did not move it. Lol was the current up and I tied a shitty knot ? My rope was next to yours. 
Sounds bad but yea. Lol


----------



## TWS (Jun 28, 2016)

I've been setting cages most of the day... it's warm.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> Did not move it. Lol was the current up and I tied a shitty knot ? My rope was next to yours.
> Sounds bad but yea. Lol


you should check, maybe I just missed it...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> you should check, maybe I just missed it...


Catch any more than 3?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Catch any more than 3?


no.....lost one. I'm down to 2. but they are looking fine & getting fat on hot dogs...


----------



## 757growin (Jun 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> no.....lost one. I'm down to 2. but they are looking fine & getting fat on hot dogs...


Farm raised fresh water lobster in a couple months.


----------



## Edd420 (Jun 29, 2016)

Update of my girl looks to b coming along nice


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 29, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Figured I'd share a little bud porn while we are waiting for our outdoor girls to mature.
> 
> View attachment 3719491
> 
> ...


this is basically a multi-million dollar operation. I want to get here some day. well see how the vote goes in CA. I suspect it will follow CO,WA,OG so if you're in CA and don't have a legit license get one now because when its goes full rec, it will be worth it. they will suspend applications for awhile: till they get the ducks right.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 29, 2016)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Anybody have any plants showing pre flowers already? I got one that's like almost finished budding and another that's just starting... Trippy


Mine are still vegging strong!


----------



## getawaymountain (Jun 29, 2016)

i got 9 in full bud mode now and all the rest vegging


----------



## mushroom head (Jun 29, 2016)

I have a few starting to flower, I need the smoke. 

Cheers everyone, I took a few samples off the autos the other day, was hurting for a puff of flower. Also thank-you @Dr.D81 for the beautiful pipe, amazing work


----------



## 757growin (Jun 29, 2016)

Almost caught up to Michael Jordan. 3rd cage up on her. Hopefully the last and just some trellis netting after the stretch.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 29, 2016)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3720650
> Almost caught up to Michael Jordan. 3rd cage up on her. Hopefully the last and just some trellis netting after the stretch.


that would be a perfect size plant for me I would only have to do 2 like that a year....man the size of that trunk already is killer
reckon your on the way to going one better than last years top effort or is it a different strain again I forget?


----------



## 757growin (Jun 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> that would be a perfect size plant for me I would only have to do 2 like that a year....man the size of that trunk already is killer
> reckon your on the way to going one better than last years top effort or is it a different strain again I forget?


It's looking better then last year's biggin. Needed alot more of the cage this year. Last year was lost coast og and this year is so cal giesel.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I would only have to do 2 like that a year...


 You should be commercial growing Ruby. God knows you got a wide open market there and access to Cali strains. I bet you could slap a shitload of Jolly Green Giants in your pocket buddy.


----------



## TWS (Jun 29, 2016)

Hohoho


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 29, 2016)

Had a $4000 fuck up today. Anyone have any trim to donate? lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 29, 2016)

4000 dollar fuckups are nothing nice. Bank account been zeroed here for the last 6 months so I know the pain.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 4000 dollar fuckups are nothing nice. Bank account been zeroed here for the last 6 months so I know the pain.


It wouldn't be catastrophic if I didn't just have a bunch of drama that I have to dedicate 5k in savings towards over the next month, that happened today right before this 4k fuck up. I need a farm to work on, I can bring 5 very large clones, 5 large clones, and 4 small plants, all fire genetics, might have an additional 20 very large clones, all insane thump easy private genetics.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 30, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> You should be commercial growing Ruby. God knows you got a wide open market there and access to Cali strains. I bet you could slap a shitload of Jolly Green Giants in your pocket buddy.


im with you bro know what you are saying but the only market here at the moment is underground and dealing with the po po.....I think the commercial market once it originally starts to get off ground is gonna be government and already made businessman getting in first.
my honest opinion is any commercial plants legal with a med card or something similar is still gonna be a few years away from the average person like myself to be a part off.
I got 20k here slowly dwindling that if I was allowed to start a commercial grow I would have no probs taking half of it and setting up a greenhouse that's climatised and ready to rock.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 30, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> It wouldn't be catastrophic if I didn't just have a bunch of drama that I have to dedicate 5k in savings towards over the next month, that happened today right before this 4k fuck up. I need a farm to work on, I can bring 5 very large clones, 5 large clones, and 4 small plants, all fire genetics, might have an additional 20 very large clones, all insane thump easy private genetics.


Oh I hear ya Jozi, loud and clear. Hell I would bring the whole stack of seeds I got. Zero sucks. Savings been gone


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Oh I hear ya Jozi, loud and clear. Hell I would bring the whole stack of seeds I got. Zero sucks. Savings been gone


That's rough man I know, just barely clawed myself out of the situation and 9k, poof, into the air. Now all of a sudden me and you got too much in common. I'm ready for 2017 already, how about you?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 30, 2016)

H


Jozikins said:


> That's rough man I know, just barely clawed myself out of the situation and 9k, poof, into the air. Now all of a sudden me and you got too much in common. I'm ready for 2017 already, how about you?


yep I just commented to @partly cloudy earlier that it wasn't only a fckt day these days but a fucked year. Fast fwd


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hyep I just commented to @partly cloudy earlier that it wasn't only a fckt day these days but a fucked year. Fast fwd


Amen


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hyep I just commented to @partly cloudy earlier that it wasn't only a fckt day these days but a fucked year. Fast fwd


 am I allowed to join the group for my own reasons? got my health and wife that's my positives but lets throw in ...ahh fuck it it will take a big paragraph and im trying to stay level and writing it down will only fuck with my head some more as im a deep thinker.
but ill join....tickets or free membership cos hell some of us cant afford even something for free cos it will come back and bite yer on yer fucken arse lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 30, 2016)

dedicating this song to all growers doing what they love ..growing.
especially me old dad and gramps @doublejj and @TWS 
plus the rest of yers ya know who you you are getawy,VN,dtake,757,smidgey,gboss,BC,fumble,nuggs,soilgrown,the doc,mo,mushy and the rest
beers on have a gd day


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Jun 30, 2016)

@ruby fruit planting time yet? How's it goin


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> am I allowed to join the group for my own reasons? got my health and wife that's my positives but lets throw in ...ahh fuck it it will take a big paragraph and im trying to stay level and writing it down will only fuck with my head some more as im a deep thinker.
> but ill join....tickets or free membership cos hell some of us cant afford even something for free cos it will come back and bite yer on yer fucken arse lol


Oh membership is definitely fucking free as I cant afford any memberships. If people keep telling me "next week" gonna blow my top. Under normal circum would work for weed but I need cash at this point, fuck


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 30, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> @ruby fruit planting time yet? How's it goin


I started germinating mid sept i think last year mate
Started 2 in the tent couple days ago im thinking i may be able to get them out early as possible and flowering without a light dep ? Just an experiment they are on 24 hrs now under T5s...
But yep the real season starts proper for me by trying to get seedlings in late sept latest


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Jun 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I started germinating mid sept i think last year mate
> Started 2 in the tent couple days ago im thinking i may be able to get them out early as possible and flowering without a light dep ? Just an experiment they are on 24 hrs now under T5s...
> But yep the real season starts proper for me by trying to get seedlings in late sept latest View attachment 3720805


Lookin great ruby ,I'm So high right now lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 30, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Lookin great ruby ,I'm So high right now lol


Anything would look good then bro lol


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I started germinating mid sept i think last year mate
> Started 2 in the tent couple days ago im thinking i may be able to get them out early as possible and flowering without a light dep ? Just an experiment they are on 24 hrs now under T5s...
> But yep the real season starts proper for me by trying to get seedlings in late sept latest View attachment 3720805


Is that Northern Lights x Blueberry @ruby fruit !? If so... She is a keeper. Don't even THINK about losing that strain! I lost it and am regretting it something fierce. You will LOVE the buds off her.


----------



## eddy600 (Jun 30, 2016)

Never thought i would have a funnel cloud hover over my house in southern California it knocked down 8 trees,Ripped my back fence out of the ground and half my garage roof ended up in my neighbors yard.My little greenhouse held up great and my plants are growing fast now even with the 100* heat.Thanks to TMBs post last year on watering in the hot weather my plants are thriving in the hot weather.


----------



## 757growin (Jun 30, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> Never thought i would have a funnel cloud hover over my house in southern California it knocked down 8 trees,Ripped my back fence out of the ground and half my garage roof ended up in my neighbors yard.My little greenhouse held up great and my plants are growing fast now even with the 100* heat.Thanks to TMBs post last year on watering in the hot weather my plants are thriving in the hot weather.


Dang man where you? I have some fog this morning, surprising. But that's it.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 30, 2016)

Just got done with the last group to go in the ground. 5 I As and 3 Sea Dragons.


Some of my other Getaway strains. The one up front on the left is Getaway lemon skunk or maniac crack as well as the one directly behind it. Got them mixed up before putting them in the ground. The 2 in smart pots are Black D.O.G. on the left (my poorest looking of that strain) and a Bubba's Gift which is a slow grower but coming along.


My little 2fast 2vast auto...smells like northern lights through and through.


----------



## eddy600 (Jun 30, 2016)

757growin said:


> Dang man where you? I have some fog this morning, surprising. But that's it.


I'm in Littlerock spent all morning chain sawing


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Jun 30, 2016)

I looked off my front deck yesterday and could have swore we had a tsunami crashing over the Appalachian Mountains. 
These are the pictures that followed.

 

 

 

 

 



Wish I had grabbed my camera a bit earlier as the clouds crested the mountains and were pushed up into a giant wall.
It then stalled out and dropped clouds to the ground and pushed a thick fog up our mountain. Cleared for a bit as fog raised back up into the sky. Then did it again, like 4 or 5 more times. Until all the clouds dissipated.


----------



## thumper60 (Jun 30, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> I looked off my front deck yesterday and could have swore we had a tsunami crashing over the Appalachian Mountains.
> These are the pictures that followed.
> 
> View attachment 3721338
> ...


hope ya not up by bridge washed out,100 mile detour till who knows whengotta love maine drought to flood 24 hours


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 30, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> gotta love maine drought to flood 24 hours


Yip same here, no rain 4 months, made up for that in a few days


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 30, 2016)

angryblackman said:


> Is that Northern Lights x Blueberry @ruby fruit !? If so... She is a keeper. Don't even THINK about losing that strain! I lost it and am regretting it something fierce. You will LOVE the buds off her.


Sorry abm someone said something bout that before in the aussie thread regretfully its big bud x nl...thats twice now sir ive heard gd things about the blueberry x


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 30, 2016)

scrog choked


----------



## 757growin (Jun 30, 2016)

So cal bbq? I may have found the camp far West of the South! Anyone know about this place?
http://lakehenshawresort.com/prices.html
Looks like it could be a winner for us southern farmers. 
@TWS @Mohican @SomeGuy @FLkeys1 @doubletake @keepitcoastal @BuzzD2Kill 

I called and they said it's a private resort on the lake with cabins and tent camping. Also boat rentals for fishing.

How bout some of you nor cal farmers?


----------



## 757growin (Jun 30, 2016)

I'll get a pig if @doublejj comes!


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Jun 30, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> hope ya not up by bridge washed out,100 mile detour till who knows whengotta love maine drought to flood 24 hours


No I'm not. 
Maine. .. if you don't like the weather just wait a moment...!!
LOL


----------



## doublejj (Jun 30, 2016)

757growin said:


> So cal bbq? I may have found the camp far West of the South! Anyone know about this place?
> http://lakehenshawresort.com/prices.html
> Looks like it could be a winner for us southern farmers.
> @TWS @Mohican @SomeGuy @FLkeys1 @doubletake @keepitcoastal @BuzzD2Kill
> ...


I went camping at Lake Henshaw when I was a boy scout about 1959-60..


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Jun 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Sorry abm someone said something bout that before in the aussie thread regretfully its big bud x nl...thats twice now sir ive heard gd things about the blueberry x


I havery a few northern lights blue in our greenhouse.


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 30, 2016)

757growin said:


> So cal bbq? I may have found the camp far West of the South! Anyone know about this place?
> http://lakehenshawresort.com/prices.html
> Looks like it could be a winner for us southern farmers.
> @TWS @Mohican @SomeGuy @FLkeys1 @doubletake @keepitcoastal @BuzzD2Kill
> ...



lake henshaw used to be great, now its mostly dryed up. there are some canyons we drive up towards there, but the lake has lots of restrictions that change often. there is a few nice road spots like dudleys bakery and some other spots.

if you want privacy this is not a good spot.


----------



## 757growin (Jun 30, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> lake henshaw used to be great, now its mostly dryed up. there are some canyons we drive up towards there, but the lake has lots of restrictions that change often. there is a few nice road spots like dudleys bakery and some other spots.
> 
> if you want privacy this is not a good spot.


Thanks for all the info! Sucks the lake is dried up. Privacy isn't to much if a concern. Camp far West has had families camping around us and events being held there while we were. At least the spring bbq, winter one is like a ghost town. Nothing but us and cows. I'll call and ask about what restrictions they have. Private property is what is hard to find.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 30, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> I havery a few northern lights blue in our greenhouse.


Ahh @angryblackman may buddy up to you and see if he can get a long lost cut but im betting your a fair way away from him


----------



## TWS (Jun 30, 2016)

Oh hum


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Jun 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ahh @angryblackman may buddy up to you and see if he can get a long lost cut but im betting your a fair way away from him


I believe this is the one I have.
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Northern_Light_Blue/Delicious_Seeds/

I'm from Maine, USA


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ahh @angryblackman may buddy up to you and see if he can get a long lost cut but im betting your a fair way away from him


Aye Ruby Cali to Maine is comparable to Darwin to Perth


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 30, 2016)

TWS said:


> Oh hum


Whats that, you wish you were getting a hummer or you are?


----------



## 757growin (Jun 30, 2016)

TWS said:


> Oh hum


What you know about lake henshaw Mr socal?


----------



## beanieldc (Jun 30, 2016)

Mine are doing well so far hope all you folks are having success with your ladies too! (These strains are from left to right as follows: Birthday Cake, (My own personal phenotype) Blue Dream Cheese, and The Puprs)


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Aye Ruby Cali to Maine is comparable to Darwin to Perth


Ha ha not just a 50k trip then


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Jul 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ha ha not just a 50k trip then


Ruby it's time to smoke a bowl!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 1, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Ruby it's time to smoke a bowl!


time to smoke about 20, got any? must have gotten up there around 20 grams a day when I actually had some; fucking shit went FAST! ah well, gonna eat some more hash for good measure


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Jul 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> time to smoke about 20, got any? must have gotten up there around 20 grams a day when I actually had some; fucking shit went FAST! ah well, gonna eat some more hash for good measure


Haha vns , I miss those days, joints add up fast


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 1, 2016)

Im at no 2
Bowls are but a memory
Cos im high
Higher than the ski 


Im not sure either......


----------



## WV: Jetson (Jul 1, 2016)

I like the Amenities page: http://lakehenshawresort.com/amenities.html


----------



## 757growin (Jul 1, 2016)

Just from descriptions and pics it really does seem like an ideal so cal bbq spot. I'm not to far. I'll try and take a ride up and check the place


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 1, 2016)

WV: Jetson said:


> I like the Amenities page: http://lakehenshawresort.com/amenities.html


Nothing like big titty girls who like 2 fish!!!
Boat rental is $35 for the day.......cheap!
Set it up, I'll be there!!!
TMB-


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 1, 2016)

@ruby fruit 
One of my Black D.O.G.s
 

Incredible Bulks, HFP, Dinafem OG Kush


----------



## fumble (Jul 1, 2016)

Good morning gentlemen. If anyone is a prayer, please pray the Trailhead fire misses us. We were madatory evacuated yesterday. Fire is about a mile from our community. I'm pretty effing scared.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 1, 2016)

thats sucks fumble wishing ya the best luck with that


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Jul 1, 2016)

fumble said:


> Good morning gentlemen. If anyone is a prayer, please pray the Trailhead fire misses us. We were madatory evacuated yesterday. Fire is about a mile from our community. I'm pretty effing scared.


I'll smoke a prayer bowl for you fumble! I'm sorry to hear about the fire being so close, best wishes your way


----------



## fumble (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks guys...much appreciated


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 1, 2016)

fumble said:


> Good morning gentlemen. If anyone is a prayer, please pray the Trailhead fire misses us. We were madatory evacuated yesterday. Fire is about a mile from our community. I'm pretty effing scared.


Oh geez! Sorry fumble. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 1, 2016)

fumble said:


> Good morning gentlemen. If anyone is a prayer, please pray the Trailhead fire misses us. We were madatory evacuated yesterday. Fire is about a mile from our community. I'm pretty effing scared.


Good luck Fumble.
Resources are high in the state right now, so good chance they can hold it off. Saving lives then structures are their #1 priority. Prayers are sent.
TMB-`


----------



## fumble (Jul 1, 2016)

Thank you both. There is so much big equipment going up our road it was hard to get out. Fire keeps jumping breaks. We're safe in sac for now. Plants are ok til sunday but wont last much past then


----------



## 757growin (Jul 1, 2016)

fumble said:


> Good morning gentlemen. If anyone is a prayer, please pray the Trailhead fire misses us. We were madatory evacuated yesterday. Fire is about a mile from our community. I'm pretty effing scared.


Dang fumble. Be safe and hoping for a fast return with no damage awaiting you. Moments like this, it'd be nice if we could get crop insurance


----------



## fumble (Jul 1, 2016)

Haha...no shit lol. That would be nice


----------



## pmt62382 (Jul 1, 2016)

30 Days

Peace


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 1, 2016)

757growin said:


> So cal bbq? I may have found the camp far West of the South! Anyone know about this place?
> http://lakehenshawresort.com/prices.html
> Looks like it could be a winner for us southern farmers.
> @TWS @Mohican @SomeGuy @FLkeys1 @doubletake @keepitcoastal @BuzzD2Kill
> ...


I'm in. I used to drive past Lake Henshaw 2 times a week taking the back roads from Temecula to the Salton Sea. I've never been in there though,.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 1, 2016)

fumble said:


> Haha...no shit lol. That would be nice


Thoughts from oz fumble....bushfires are hell where i live i know what you are feeling 100%


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 1, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> @ruby fruit
> One of my Black D.O.G.s
> View attachment 3722012
> 
> ...


Very fucking nice lad !


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Edd420 (Jul 1, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> Never thought i would have a funnel cloud hover over my house in southern California it knocked down 8 trees,Ripped my back fence out of the ground and half my garage roof ended up in my neighbors yard.My little greenhouse held up great and my plants are growing fast now even with the 100* heat.Thanks to TMBs post last year on watering in the hot weather my plants are thriving in the hot weather.


Do u have a link I would love to know how to water more efficient


----------



## TWS (Jul 1, 2016)

fumble said:


> Thank you both. There is so much big equipment going up our road it was hard to get out. Fire keeps jumping breaks. We're safe in sac for now. Plants are ok til sunday but wont last much past then


About three days ago I could see and smell your smoke ( scared me )but didn't know where the fires was untill two days a I watched the news to find out. 
This morning on the way to Berkeley Auburn was smokey and smelly .
Our thoughts are with you .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 1, 2016)

Edd420 said:


> Do u have a link I would love to know how to water more efficient


search "watering" by member "treemansbuds", unclick search this forum only


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 1, 2016)

@fumble hope everything stays clear of you guys there. Sending positive karma that direction


----------



## TWS (Jul 1, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Nothing like big titty girls who like 2 fish!!!
> Boat rental is $35 for the day.......cheap!
> Set it up, I'll be there!!!
> TMB-
> View attachment 3721989 View attachment 3721990


They don't have pargo in Henshaw.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 1, 2016)

Thank you Rubes


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 1, 2016)

I haven't caught up but dede told me about the fire. We are pulling for your farm to be spared @fumble


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Jul 2, 2016)

Rubyyyy


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 2, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Rubyyyy


*.....Fruit!*
TMB-


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Jul 2, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> *.....Fruit!*
> TMB-


How are you tmb


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 2, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> How are you tmb


Having a tough time sleeping tonight, but good, thank you.
TMB-


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 2, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Having a tough time sleeping tonight, but good, thank you.
> TMB-


Usually Im awake about this time at night, not because I choose, but I do sleep about 9. Last night I was sleeping at 21, up at 0130


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 2, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Having a tough time sleeping tonight, but good, thank you.
> TMB-


Goodnight TMB! hahahahaha


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 2, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Goodnight TMB! hahahahaha


Good night John boy!
(The Walton's for all you youngens)
TMB-


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 2, 2016)

Ha, I remember the Waltons, not such a youngun afterall.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 2, 2016)

Little house on the Prairie


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 2, 2016)

Yo @treemansbuds @Soilgrownsmile i. Here !! Getting shitfaced on treemans orange og ...yest it was the SR and barneys pineapplechunk...
Great smoke that orange is treeman..they all are but the orange hits me like a nice hit of hash x3 SR71 is second pic for ppl who dont know


----------



## TWS (Jul 2, 2016)

Mary Ellen was hot


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> Mary Ellen was hot


Whos mary ?


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm more of a Ginger fan...


----------



## thumper60 (Jul 2, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> I'm more of a Ginger fan...


I always thought mary ann was the hot one,pretty girl like ginger don't like to get knees dirty haha,i like the farm girls


----------



## thumper60 (Jul 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> Mary Ellen was hot


kinda young haha, but each his own


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> Mary Ellen was hot


Her Playboy spread was hot -- search "Judy Norton Taylor Playboy". Welcome to the Jungle would be perfect theme song.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> search "watering" by member "treemansbuds", unclick search this forum only


Is the search feature useful now?

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 2, 2016)

@fumble good luck! I hope you guys come through unscathed.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 2, 2016)

2 Getaway Specials and a flowering green pheno Island Afghani.


----------



## fumble (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks for all the good thoughts and prayers guys. The fire is moving closer but they are still holding it away from structures. I'm glad we made it out, but can't stop worrying. The girls need water by tomorrow. Some will be drooping today im sure. I guess when you live in the middle of a national forrest you need to be prepared for something like this.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 2, 2016)

fumble said:


> Thanks for all the good thoughts and prayers guys. The fire is moving closer but they are still holding it away from structures. I'm glad we made it out, but can't stop worrying. The girls need water by tomorrow. Some will be drooping today im sure. I guess when you live in the middle of a national forrest you need to be prepared for something like this.


Growing in the middle of a national forest is ballsy too! Feds don't like that. I made sure ours was on the outside border of Cleveland national forest before we moved. I wasn't as ballsy! Lols. Good luck fumble.


----------



## nuggs (Jul 2, 2016)

Fumble as you know I have been talking with you via text, anything i can do just ask. Maybe we can ride up and ask the rangers if it's possible to get a ride in to water. I know of a few growers in the area of last years fire's that were escorted in to water. it can't hurt to ask , or sneak through. Id ride up with you if you want to give it a try.


----------



## fumble (Jul 2, 2016)

757growin said:


> Growing in the middle of a national forest is ballsy too! Feds don't like that. I made sure ours was on the outside border of Cleveland national forest before we moved. I wasn't as ballsy! Lols. Good luck fumble.


Lol...i am pretty ballsy but it is residential. Middle of the forrest but in residential area not guerilla.


----------



## fumble (Jul 2, 2016)

nuggs said:


> Fumble as you know I have been talking with you via text, anything i can do just ask. Maybe we can ride up and ask the rangers if it's possible to get a ride in to water. I know of a few growers in the area of last years fire's that were escorted in to water. it can't hurt to ask , or sneak through. Id ride up with you if you want to give it a try.


Thanks for the offer Nuggs but i really don't think they will let us in. They have sheriff patrols to keep looters out. Ex fire chief is our neighbor so we're going to try to see if he can get them to let us through. Now that the fire is closer though i doubt they will.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 2, 2016)

fumble said:


> Thanks for the offer Nuggs but i really don't think they will let us in. They have sheriff patrols to keep looters out. Ex fire chief is our neighbor so we're going to try to see if he can get them to let us through. Now that the fire is closer though i doubt they will.


They are only plants fumble, you and yours or safe & that's what's important. We can always replace the plants...best of luck girl


----------



## WV: Jetson (Jul 2, 2016)

doublejj said:


> They are only plants fumble, you and yours or safe & that's what's important. We can always replace the plants...best of luck girl


Double what JJ said! Positive thoughts you way fumble!


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 2, 2016)

If I were there and had a safe route in with no chance of getting hemmed up, I'd camo out and sneak in to water them for you Fumble. Here's wishing you good vibes!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 2, 2016)

Guys my boy back home that got locked up on the first of March got out. He left and went to Huston but he needs to come out this way


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 2, 2016)

fumble said:


> Thanks for the offer Nuggs but i really don't think they will let us in. They have sheriff patrols to keep looters out. Ex fire chief is our neighbor so we're going to try to see if he can get them to let us through. Now that the fire is closer though i doubt they will.





fumble said:


> Thanks for the offer Nuggs but i really don't think they will let us in. They have sheriff patrols to keep looters out. Ex fire chief is our neighbor so we're going to try to see if he can get them to let us through. Now that the fire is closer though i doubt they will.


Lots of season left if you can just get back to a house. Plants are easy


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 2, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> 2 Getaway Specials and a flowering green pheno Island Afghani.
> View attachment 3722750 View attachment 3722751 View attachment 3722753


Looking great @Smidge34


----------



## fumble (Jul 2, 2016)

Big hugs...you guys are awesome. We are safe and that is what matters most. Plants can def be replaced....lives cannot. 
We've even thought about trying to sneak in to water but would be nearly impossible. Playing the waiting game


----------



## Mohican (Jul 2, 2016)

Can't we just keep going to @SomeGuy 's for the SoCal BBQ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 2, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> Is the search feature useful now?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


It works if you know what you are searching for


----------



## 757growin (Jul 2, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Can't we just keep going to @SomeGuy 's for the SoCal BBQ?


This would be for the other so cal folks too. Nor cal too if they aren't afraid to cross the Tejon pass. All of rui!


----------



## CO HIGH CO (Jul 2, 2016)

Four feet of snow may 1 had me bummed. Still made my solstice turn out. Thanks to a cool neighbors' generous gift. GG4 & Bluedream!
Running 25 gal geopots gonna veg them this yr too. Ran my roots to the wall in twentys last yr, still got em , just finding my Ms right.
Much cooler and moister season, but a better transition. We'll see.
Luv the 707coco, same nute recipe for bloom too. Sorry, chef no tell. 
Though it seems a Rtarded late start, especially yo Cali pros...
Forrest will Run


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 2, 2016)

Loving my Black D.O.G.s


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 2, 2016)

Happy 4th of July weekend all.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 2, 2016)

Happy 4th trippers !!


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 2, 2016)

Looks like my choice male sprouted some female flowers, late showing hermie? I've already done a bunch of pollinating with it.. bird feed?


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 2, 2016)

It's a Soundgarden kind of evening


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 2, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> sooks like my choice male sprouted some female flowers, late showing hermie? I've already done a bunch of pollinating with it.. bird feed? View attachment 3723197


I had one of my males do the same thing on me. It was looking so good Damb it!! (My S.D.x E.S. f2 male I thought was a keeper)


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 2, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> I had one of my males do the same thing on me. It was looking so good Damb it!! (My S.D.x E.S. f2 male I thought was a keeper)View attachment 3723239


What a blow to the nuts man. Thankfully another seawarp is male.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 3, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> What a blow to the nuts man. Thankfully another seawarp is male.


 i havent seen one do that yet from seawarp but that isnt a trait i want and are glad i dont got any more seawarp seeds except 10 and i wont use them .


----------



## TWS (Jul 3, 2016)

757growin said:


> This would be for the other so cal folks too. Nor cal too if they aren't afraid to cross the Tejon pass. All of rui!


Yea, not just the elite pollen chucking crew.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 3, 2016)

Someone say pollen?
Treemans sr-71xOog standing tall above the hiram.


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 3, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> i havent seen one do that yet from seawarp but that isnt a trait i want and are glad i dont got any more seawarp seeds except 10 and i wont use them .


I have a nice seadragon male think he is OK to pollen Chuck with?


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 3, 2016)

Getting some much needed rain. 3+ inches overnight and it's still coming down.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 3, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I have a nice seadragon male think he is OK to pollen Chuck with?


ive never had any issues with them


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 3, 2016)

I have stayed at Lake Morena a few times. They have RV spots, tent camping, cabins.. They also have showers.. The off road club I belong to has used the place as a base camp a couple times. I think the charge is 22.00 a night for a campsite.. 
I am guessing the lake has dried up but the actual camp site is nice with grassy areas, large oak trees for shade. It's off the beaten path and the park rangers were pretty chil..

Google Lake Morena 






757growin said:


> So cal bbq? I may have found the camp far West of the South! Anyone know about this place?
> http://lakehenshawresort.com/prices.html
> Looks like it could be a winner for us southern farmers.
> @TWS @Mohican @SomeGuy @FLkeys1 @doubletake @keepitcoastal @BuzzD2Kill
> ...


----------



## TWS (Jul 3, 2016)

fumble said:


> Big hugs...you guys are awesome. We are safe and that is what matters most. Plants can def be replaced....lives cannot.
> We've even thought about trying to sneak in to water but would be nearly impossible. Playing the waiting game


Bbqing today . If you want to come you can follow jj up or go to the crews place and they can bring you guys over. I know your probably worried .


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 3, 2016)

@TWS bout a pound or what? Because I could use bout a pound right now


----------



## TWS (Jul 3, 2016)

Fumbles smoke.


----------



## TWS (Jul 3, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> @TWS bout a pound or what? Because I could use bout a pound right now
> View attachment 3723516


Me too.


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> Fumbles smoke.
> 
> View attachment 3723535


----------



## fumble (Jul 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> Bbqing today . If you want to come you can follow jj up or go to the crews place and they can bring you guys over. I know your probably worried .


If i wasnt in the middle of making 1200 sugar cookies that is exactly what I would like to do today. I couldnt think of a better way to spend the day. Thanks TWS.

Ps...my guy being who he is, friendly and wanting to talk to people, made friends with one of the neighbors. She stayed through the mandatory evacuations and is going to try to sneak over to our place and water for us. It will be hard because our road is the road to yhe staging area. Hella cool lady. Oh and lol...we are apparently the talk of the neighborhood. They call us 'the greenhouse people' lolol


----------



## TWS (Jul 3, 2016)

I miss my puppies. Coonie working Zack for a ear cleaning . Lol


----------



## fumble (Jul 3, 2016)

Awww...too cute


----------



## TWS (Jul 3, 2016)

fumble said:


> If i wasnt in the middle of making 1200 sugar cookies that is exactly what I would like to do today. I couldnt think of a better way to spend the day. Thanks TWS.
> 
> Ps...my guy being who he is, friendly and wanting to talk to people, made friends with one of the neighbors. She stayed through the mandatory evacuations and is going to try to sneak over to our place and water for us. It will be hard because our road is the road to yhe staging area. Hella cool lady. Oh and lol...we are apparently the talk of the neighborhood. They call us 'the greenhouse people' lolol


 God bless your neighbor and I hope she will be safe . 
You greenhouse people are off the hook !


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 3, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Getting some much needed rain. 3+ inches overnight and it's still coming down.


Just over 6 inches now and it's been slow and steady...temps in the low70s...after all of this my gals are going to explode this week.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 3, 2016)

If you've never heard Framptons cover of this classic then feast your ears on this.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 3, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> @TWS bout a pound or what? Because I could use bout a pound right now
> View attachment 3723516


about a pound and a half. Few years back I had some freebie autos that were 4" buds, fucking waste of soil


----------



## 757growin (Jul 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> Bbqing today . If you want to come you can follow jj up or go to the crews place and they can bring you guys over. I know your probably worried .


All these private bbq's. Pollen chuckers in the south and the greenhouse guys and gals in the north. Lols happy 4th dude. Firework watching in the hot tub and seafood is on my agenda


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jul 3, 2016)

Went out today and noticed a bee on one of my early budding plants, after it flew away I took a closer look and noticed it was trying to pollinate the bud or something cause it left this yellow pollen all over it... Super strange , anyone ever see this before ?


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jul 3, 2016)

Close up of some super sticky icky... One of the best smells I've grown


----------



## Mohican (Jul 3, 2016)

I see bees in my buds all the time.

I could see SomeGuy's BBQ turning into the southern version of the Camp Far West BBQ. He has the perfect place now. Big Bear lake would be a cool place to go too. Are there any campgrounds up there?

The Black Sour Bubble male turned female and yet the seeds of the cross with LA Con (Goodyear Blimp) are doing pretty well according to SomeGuy and Doc.








Goodyear Blimp (GYB):




@SomeGuy may post some bud pics...


----------



## TWS (Jul 3, 2016)

757growin said:


> All these private bbq's. Pollen chuckers in the south and the greenhouse guys and gals in the north. Lols happy 4th dude. Firework watching in the hot tub and seafood is on my agenda


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3723909


i see theres a vegie kebab there


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3723909


I brought a small neat little portable bbq for the beach house and broke it in yesterday ..nothing better than a bbq steak is there


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 3, 2016)

Hell no there isn't Ruby. I was gonna have one myself but the storm kept sitting on me so it's a frozen Jack's pizza instead hahahaha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 4, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3723909


Yip that looks tasty as fuck! Happy 4th all


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I brought a small neat little portable bbq for the beach house and broke it in yesterday ..nothing better than a bbq steak is there
> View attachment 3723941


How do you make your salts ruby?

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## fumble (Jul 4, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3723909


Damn that looks good...sorry I missed it. Hope you all had a great time.
I just finished rolling and cutting over 1200 sugar cookies...tomorrow is frosting, packaging and labeling.

Good news! Our neighbor friend was able to get to our place and water the girls really well. Now they will be ok until Tuesday hopefully. Firefighters are doing awesome work and saving the town...mmm firemen lol


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 4, 2016)

happy 4th to all budding good for july


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 4, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> How do you make your salts ruby?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


Just cut n dehydrate the chillis woot i use a 5 shelf dehydrator but i only dry out to say 80% i like a touch of moisture when i put in salt and mix then lay say a cm thick in a foil tray and let dry out the last 20% naturally ...stir and pat down few times over few days once its dried finished you will know.
I put in salt grinders instead of crushing it all up prior...
Strength of chillis is obviously different for instance i may mix 300 grams (wet) reaper chillis and mix in a 500 gram bag natural rock salt
Just ask me if u got questions while doing it mate its pretty basic though...
One for you to try to @mushroom head


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Just cut n dehydrate the chillis woot i use a 5 shelf dehydrator but i only dry out to say 80% i like a touch of moisture when i put in salt and mix then lay say a cm thick in a foil tray and let dry out the last 20% naturally ...stir and pat down few times over few days once its dried finished you will know.
> I put in salt grinders instead of crushing it all up prior...
> Strength of chillis is obviously different for instance i may mix 300 grams (wet) reaper chillis and mix in a 500 gram bag natural rock salt
> Just ask me if u got questions while doing it mate its pretty basic though...
> ...


I'm still eating my way through my hab salts I made from your recipe brotha good stuff


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 4, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I'm still eating my way through my hab salts I made from your recipe brotha good stuff


Ii wrote down two recipes for sauces from memory today just gotta find my pickled jalepenos recipe and ill fire em off to ya mate


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 4, 2016)

I want to see your pickled jalapeño recipe myself for comparison sake. I have a lot of jalapeños this year and I always just give them a vinegar and water pickling with a dash of sugar for some sweet heat.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 4, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I want to see your pickled jalapeño recipe myself for comparison sake. I have a lot of jalapeños this year and I always just give them a vinegar and water pickling with a dash of sugar for some sweet heat.


To easy ill dig it out in the morning and put it up..very basic to but i cook the pickling mix for a few minutes before adding jalepenos its a nice twist


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 4, 2016)

CA MTN MAN said:


> View attachment 3723762 Went out today and noticed a bee on one of my early budding plants, after it flew away I took a closer look and noticed it was trying to pollinate the bud or something cause it left this yellow pollen all over it... Super strange , anyone ever see this before ?


No not strange, where did you think he got his buzz.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 4, 2016)

The bee wasn't trying to pollinate anything, just collecting pollen and some fell off while seeing if your flower had any to collect.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 4, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> happy 4th to all budding good for july View attachment 3724074


Did you say 4th of july buds?
 
Not my full seasons, just part of the July crop. Happy 4th getaway and the rest of u american riu'ers.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy Independence Day everyone!
 
And we got some 4th buds
 
going to finsh this recycler today


----------



## 757growin (Jul 4, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Happy Independence Day everyone!
> View attachment 3724177
> And we got some 4th buds
> View attachment 3724178
> going to finsh this recycler today View attachment 3724179


You making any oil rigs? I'm looking for a new one.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 4, 2016)

757growin said:


> You making any oil rigs? I'm looking for a new one.


Yes sir that is what i have mostly been doing. Well oil rigs and bubblers seem to be the most requested


----------



## fumble (Jul 4, 2016)

Can't wait to see it finished Doc


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 4, 2016)

Just finished this one for the 600 club sticker contest


----------



## TWS (Jul 4, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I want to see your pickled jalapeño recipe myself for comparison sake. I have a lot of jalapeños this year and I always just give them a vinegar and water pickling with a dash of sugar for some sweet heat.


I'll pass .


----------



## Mohican (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy Fourth of July!





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 4, 2016)

Oh my its a jungle out there! Happy 4th RIU!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## 757growin (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## 757growin (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 4, 2016)

757growin said:


>


This song gave me pride in the USA when I was younger. Hope they still blast this in youths schools. Good to have proud citizens!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 4, 2016)

You can tell where my head is at today......


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 4, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3723909


Timing is EVERYTHING in life. I just happen to be in the Sacramento area yesterday visiting Nuggs when the call came from the Nevada county growers to Nuggs that they were throwing a BBQ at one of the farms. I went up with Nuggs to the BBQ.....WOW. What A GREAT community they have up there. Everyone was so cool and chill, like a "you scratch my back, I'll scratch yours" type of thing up there. I wish I had neighbors like that. Very jealous of that community, I want in!
Had a great time, I had to leave early due to other commitments, but hope to be invited back soon.
Thanks for a great time!
TMB-


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Jul 4, 2016)

Jungle @BuzzD2Kill


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jul 4, 2016)

Take em to the Bay bridge, make em strip, tell em jump


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jul 4, 2016)

Ahh love this job


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 4, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Timing is EVERYTHING in life. I just happen to be in the Sacramento area yesterday visiting Nuggs when the call came from the Nevada county growers to Nuggs that they were throwing a BBQ at one of the farms. I went up with Nuggs to the BBQ.....WOW. What A GREAT community they have up there. Everyone was so cool and chill, like a "you scratch my back, I'll scratch yours" type of thing up there. I wish I had neighbors like that. Very jealous of that community, I want in!
> Had a great time, I had to leave early due to other commitments, but hope to be invited back soon.
> Thanks for a great time!
> TMB-
> View attachment 3724339


It was good to see you yesterday. We will have to hang out again soon. I never got to thank you for the Mad Purps bowl. It was amazing.


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jul 4, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'll pass .


Come on bro, he just wants to see your pickled jalapeño


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 4, 2016)

757growin said:


> Did you say 4th of july buds?
> View attachment 3724173
> Not my full seasons, just part of the July crop. Happy 4th getaway and the rest of u american riu'ers.


What are those 757?


----------



## 757growin (Jul 4, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> What are those 757?


Local cut I picked up. It's called hell hole canyon og. Gdpxkosher kush. Don't know if I can get it again so I'm gonna try and revegg this one to get a couple of cuts at least from


----------



## papapayne (Jul 5, 2016)

Happy 4th!


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 5, 2016)

My Pineapple Chunk is starting to flower up a bit, I haven't had a plant start this early before. I've heard they are early finishers...I'm happy. No stretch yet...any one have experience with this strain?
I hatched out a Mantid sac on her, there is a protector on almost each branch tip.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 5, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> My Pineapple Chunk is starting to flower up a bit, I haven't had a plant start this early before. I've heard they are early finishers...I'm happy. No stretch yet...any one have experience with this strain?
> I hatched out a Mantid sac on her, there is a protector on almost each branch tip.View attachment 3724882 View attachment 3724883


Pineapple chunk from where friend ?seed ?


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 5, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> My Pineapple Chunk is starting to flower up a bit, I haven't had a plant start this early before. I've heard they are early finishers...I'm happy. No stretch yet...any one have experience with this strain?
> I hatched out a Mantid sac on her, there is a protector on almost each branch tip.View attachment 3724882 View attachment 3724883


ive grown it here in coastal maine and it was done late sept and very nice


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Pineapple chunk from where friend ?seed ?


Barneys Farm..fem'd seeds.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 5, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> ive grown it here in coastal maine and it was done late sept and very nice


That would be so sweet to have something truly finish in sept. 
How was the stretch on yours?


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 5, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> That would be so sweet to have something truly finish in sept.
> How was the stretch on yours?


not bad normal stretch


----------



## thumper60 (Jul 5, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> Barneys Farm..fem'd seeds.


ran some last winter,mine went 70 days from flip.crossed it with bunch other stuff,little streacher than I like good stuff


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 5, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> Barneys Farm..fem'd seeds.


Ill put a pic up here of a femmed seed i set up a mate to grow a pineapple chunk last year very nice smoke for sure very very smooth smoke and really dense packed nugs.barneys farm pineapple chunk it was
Easy pound of it and it was inly a plant put in the ground as a "distraction " to the big two plants further back from it.
You will do well with it..took between 8-10 weeks to flower i cant remember the exact time now but for sativa dom was quite quick i thought


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ill put a pic up here of a femmed seed i set up a mate to grow a pineapple chunk last year very nice smoke for sure very very smooth smoke and really dense packed nugs.barneys farm pineapple chunk it was
> Easy pound of it and it was inly a plant put in the ground as a "distraction " to the big two plants further back from it.
> You will do well with it..took between 8-10 weeks to flower i cant remember the exact time now but for sativa dom was quite quick i thought


sorry ill correct that it was an indica dom


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 5, 2016)

Pineapple chunk @slow drawl 
Was approx 60 days


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 5, 2016)

Any pineapple taste? I've always wanted some pineapple bud after smoking a bud once that just reeked and tasted of dank pineapple skunk. Dynasty has a strain called Pineapple Fields and there is supposedly this odd pheno that reeks of pineapple roadkill if you're lucky enough to get her. Just curious about the taste of the Chunk.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 5, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Any pineapple taste? I've always wanted some pineapple bud after smoking a bud once that just reeked and tasted of dank pineapple skunk. Dynasty has a strain called Pineapple Fields and there is supposedly this odd pheno that reeks of pineapple roadkill if you're lucky enough to get her. Just curious about the taste of the Chunk.


to me its a minimal pineapple taste more so prob a slightly heavier cheese taste than pineapple...BUT its really smooth to smoke and hard hitting its one of my surprises from this year for sure in quality.
seems to be getting even better after this nice couple month cure


----------



## papapayne (Jul 5, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Any pineapple taste? I've always wanted some pineapple bud after smoking a bud once that just reeked and tasted of dank pineapple skunk. Dynasty has a strain called Pineapple Fields and there is supposedly this odd pheno that reeks of pineapple roadkill if you're lucky enough to get her. Just curious about the taste of the Chunk.


Yea pineapple strains are epic, if u find them!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 6, 2016)

I'll settle for eating fresh pineapples and smoking dank which has no pineapple taste . I should be offshore here by end of the month or at least by beginning of August; make enough cash to get back straight, fucking perfect


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I'll settle for eating fresh pineapples and smoking dank which has no pineapple taste . I should be offshore here by end of the month or at least by beginning of August; make enough cash to get back straight, fucking perfect


i miss not being on the water this summer but got too many plants to tend and the old man is really ill nowadays and he sold his boat and gear


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 6, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> i miss not being on the water this summer but got too many plants to tend and the old man is really ill nowadays and he sold his boat and gear


I miss the 2nd family of crazy fuckers I worked with, but I really miss having fucking money, sad but true. Ive always worked for my own shit not relied on anyone and wondering where the fuck Im going to get money for food is not a feeling I want to visit again any time soon


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I miss the 2nd family of crazy fuckers I worked with, but I really miss having fucking money, sad but true. Ive always worked for my own shit not relied on anyone and wondering where the fuck Im going to get money for food is not a feeling I want to visit again any time soon


Yeah I've resorted to fried chicken feet and hot dog ramen before. Not doing that shit again. Fuck eating stale saltine crackers for dinner, that shit will make you want to cry.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 6, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Yeah I've resorted to fried chicken feet and hot dog ramen before. Not doing that shit again. Fuck eating stale saltine crackers for dinner, that shit will make you want to cry.


Or nothing, both have equal effects on the head. Been in both places


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Or nothing, both have equal effects on the head. Been in both places


The world is rough. Never invest your whole wad on nothing, that's what I've learned. You're never stupid for passing up the deal of a lifetime, but you are for turning out your pockets on a gamble. I'm also saying this because I'm settling on a car I'm gonna pick up tomorrow probably lol. I didn't wanna buy a car older than the one I had but I know better than to drop everything I got on a new or newer car.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 6, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> The world is rough. Never invest your whole wad on nothing, that's what I've learned. You're never stupid for passing up the deal of a lifetime, but you are for turning out your pockets on a gamble. I'm also saying this because I'm settling on a car I'm gonna pick up tomorrow probably lol. I didn't wanna buy a car older than the one I had but I know better than to drop everything I got on a new or newer car.


Yeah thing is, I never invested fuckall here, this situation is due to being out of work for close to a year, life is wad of nothing  which sucked this money up


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah thing is, I never invested fuckall here, this situation is due to being out of work for close to a year, life is wad of nothing  which sucked this money up


So this quote is often mistaken for being biblical, but it's not and it's one of my favorites, "This too shall pass".


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 6, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> So this quote is often mistaken for being biblical, but it's not and it's one of my favorites, "This too shall pass".


Yip it will and is


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 6, 2016)

Politics, what a fucking sham, and a shame. and people actually believe that republicans, democrats, and all the other horseshit "parties" are real. keep believing you are making that change, pfffff. Sick of hearing about that fat bulldike bitch, mr dollar the cocksucker, & hearing about what bern is going to do. Aint none of them going to do a fucking thing. Bet all your money on that one! One more time, I cannot for the life of me wrap my head around the fact that a WEED forum has a polticial forum too, weed and politics, I dont fucking think so.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 6, 2016)

Buckeye Purple F2BX1 wk3


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 6, 2016)

lucy went out to the patch today and was ready for me to throw sticks


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jul 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I'll settle for eating fresh pineapples and smoking dank which has no pineapple taste . I should be offshore here by end of the month or at least by beginning of August; make enough cash to get back straight, fucking perfect


I am heading offshore this Friday! It's been too long.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 6, 2016)

Know the feeling. Been 11 mos.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 6, 2016)

This freebie auto is exploding fast and getting vast (i kill me).


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 6, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> This freebie auto is exploding fast and getting vast (i kill me).
> View attachment 3725726
> View attachment 3725727


She's purdy.. did you pollinate her?


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 6, 2016)

After 6 inches of rain over the weekend and another inch today the ladies are exploding. Going have to crop the shit out things when they dry out. Incredible Bulks on the left and HWFP on the right.

Dinafem OG Kush

Critical Jack

Black D.O.G.

Maniac Crack males. Think I'm keeping the one in the back for pollen chucking.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 6, 2016)

Yeah I got over 6 inches myself over the weekend and another storm is bearing down as I type this.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 6, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> She's purdy.. did you pollinate her?


Negative


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 6, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Yeah I got over 6 inches myself and another storm bearing down as I type this.


I'm bout to hit again as well lol


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 6, 2016)

Look at the national radar and the big ugly bastard entering KY from MO. That's getting ready to torch my ass.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 6, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Look at the national radar and the big ugly bastard entering KY from MO. That's getting ready to torch my ass.


LOL...yes indeed "torched"... I'm getting hit with the same storm but towards the north end.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 6, 2016)

All this rain sure has lightened the load for me.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 6, 2016)

Now if we can just get a minor drought in September hehe


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 6, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> LOL...yes indeed "torched"... I'm getting hit with the same storm but towards the north end.


Puts you 3 hour drive from me. I can be at I57/I64 interchange in less than 3 actually. Say 2-1/2.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 6, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Puts you 3 hour drive from me. I can be at I57/I64 interchange in less than 3 actually. Say 2-1/2.


Mt. Vernon


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 6, 2016)

Damn dude, we are practically paisan lol.


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jul 6, 2016)

Early budding plants are starting to get their fade on! Well at least one of them is


----------



## BillyBlanks420 (Jul 6, 2016)

2nd year guerilla grow germinated in January with a super soil type mix


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 6, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Damn dude, we are practically paisan lol.


Yep lol. I'm bout an hr north of there.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 6, 2016)

My Amazon queen has reach 8 foot.. Such typical sativa Christmas tree growth.. Grown from seed of my cross of 100% sativa purple haze clone crossed with a male Jurple
Bigbud


----------



## BillyBlanks420 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hey guys bushes are lookin amazing What's a good top feed for this time of year and flower feed for trees like these??


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 6, 2016)

BillyBlanks420 said:


> Hey guys bushes are lookin amazing What's a good top feed for this time of year and flower feed for trees like these??



I have had good results with Maxsea 16-16-16 at veg time, I apply at half rate. Starting in August I switch maxsea 3-20-20 beginning at 1/2 rate slowly working up to full rec Rate.. 
I am not a believer of tons of different products, just my 2cents


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 6, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> My Amazon queen has reach 8 foot.. Such typical sativa Christmas tree growth.. Grown from seed of my cross of 100% sativa purple haze clone crossed with a male Jurple
> Bigbud
> 
> View attachment 3725935
> ...


Nice bush @FLkeys1


----------



## BillyBlanks420 (Jul 6, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> I have had good results with Maxsea 16-16-16 at veg time, I apply at half rate. Starting in August I switch maxsea 3-20-20 beginning at 1/2 rate slowly working up to full rec Rate..
> I am not a believer of tons of different products, just my 2cents


First suggestion I've heard of a flower feeding schedule so I'm All ears 3-20-20 sounds nice maybe add some Neem seed meal to feed the microbes?


----------



## BillyBlanks420 (Jul 6, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> My Amazon queen has reach 8 foot.. Such typical sativa Christmas tree growth.. Grown from seed of my cross of 100% sativa purple haze clone crossed with a male Jurple
> Bigbud
> 
> View attachment 3725935
> ...


Wow how many plants is that?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 6, 2016)

1


----------



## TWS (Jul 7, 2016)

2


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 7, 2016)

3


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 7, 2016)

BillyBlanks420 said:


> Wow how many plants is that?



4 including the untopped one.. I kept it the same as last year.. Here is a pic of last years grow..

Top of pic is one plant from seed , mulanje 
Bottom is one plant from seed, Malawi X Mozambique 
Two on right are clones of ace seeds purple haze


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 7, 2016)

BillyBlanks420 said:


> First suggestion I've heard of a flower feeding schedule so I'm All ears 3-20-20 sounds nice maybe add some Neem seed meal to feed the microbes?


I have added organic molasses in the past for the microbes..


----------



## TWS (Jul 7, 2016)

4


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jul 7, 2016)

Chugging along!


----------



## SoOLED (Jul 7, 2016)

you cant really see a lot of tall colas, they are all flat, these are all side nugs.
TBH, I dunno what day, I just know its about two or more weeks left.



this whole side is only tasty T3







this SCROG is so packed, its like one big soild door of flower.






CMH side, they seem to be loosing color in the fans at bit faster W/ this strain


----------



## Edd420 (Jul 7, 2016)

Pic of my warrior  Update of my girl


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 7, 2016)

I hope it's a female


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## BillyBlanks420 (Jul 7, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> 4 including the untopped one
> 
> View attachment 3726378


Looks amazing man really crowded though... Do you do a lot of lollipoping?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 7, 2016)

BillyBlanks420 said:


> Looks amazing man really crowded though... Do you do a lot of lollipoping?


Yes I do.. Don't have a lot of room to grow ;-(


----------



## fumble (Jul 8, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> I hope it's a female
> 
> View attachment 3726709


Fat body or skinny? Fat rounded belly is female


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Jul 8, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Yeah I've resorted to fried chicken feet and hot dog ramen before. Not doing that shit again. Fuck eating stale saltine crackers for dinner, that shit will make you want to cry.


Cheese and tortillas, with a side of Tabasco when things are up :/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 8, 2016)

water, if you're lucky when things are down


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 8, 2016)

Grape ape wk6


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 8, 2016)

Melvanetics Buckeye Purple F2BX1 wk3


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 8, 2016)

My horde is starting to spread out a bit. They are only about 3/4" long now, but growing fast. I probably had about a hundred total from the hatch of 4 eggs. Right now there are plenty of fungus gnats from my compost pile, so they have plenty to eat.   
I hope soon they can really earn their keep


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 8, 2016)

While I'm on here, anyone ID this damage. The little balls of poo are about the size of mite eggs or even smaller.


----------



## shaggy340 (Jul 8, 2016)

Ok been awhile been busy here's my 4 ladies all clones this year growing 2 cbd strains lucy's lion pic 1 and harlequin pic 2. And my two thc strains for this season skywalker pic 3 and 9lb hammer pic4 which already broke a couple of branches from Eastern oregon wind mr.duct tape always helps there hope everybody's grow is going good.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 8, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> While I'm on here, anyone ID this damage. The little balls of poo are about the size of mite eggs or even smaller.View attachment 3727190


At a wild guess, thrips. Kinda hard to tell


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 8, 2016)

supchaka said:


> At a wild guess, thrips. Kinda hard to tell


Yeah I think your right. I've had thrip damage before and it looks about the same. The little balls of shit threw me. I guess I never gave much attention. Thanks


----------



## breadboy (Jul 9, 2016)

Catipillar shit maybe? Possibly grass hopper? I believe thrip shit is damn near microscopic...


----------



## breadboy (Jul 9, 2016)

Take a peek over my hill....
Glorious So. Oregon outdoor grow!
These 48 gals are turning into monsters... Hoping to have a 3 lb. average, that'd be sweet.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 9, 2016)

slow drawpost: 12757209 said:


> While I'm on here, anyone ID this damage. The little balls of poo are about the size of mite eggs or even smaller.View attachment 3727190


 I had something similar this year and ot ended up being these tiny little catipiller.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 9, 2016)

I really like growing outdoors. This is only 10*10 but it's the biggest I've been able to do. I just so love this plant. This is 3weeks in light depot but first week the tarp wasn't doubled up, so more like 2.5 weeks in flower. My next round is vegging for a Nov harvest. Been learning from all you guys up north on here! Thanks for posting.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 9, 2016)

I know you guys have veggie gardens too.

I have a bunch of tomatoes, a pepper plant, and a watermelon plant going. There are some herbs in the bed too and some potato slips.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 9, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I know you guys have veggie gardens too.
> 
> I have a bunch of tomatoes, a pepper plant, and a watermelon plant going. There are some herbs in the bed too and some potato slips.
> View attachment 3727946 View attachment 3727947 View attachment 3727948


Looks good. I planted a few sweet potato slips in my Mamma's garden this week. And my 1st planting of melons {and everything else} is just about history. This is from a couple of days ago. Not too many of those left now, and what is there is getting touched up by the sun. I've been eating 3 or 4 a day, and giving away all I can. Still a week or two from my 2nd planting to come in, so there will be a few days with no melons


----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 9, 2016)

Here is my setup. Left bed has scrawny tomatoes, eggplant and peppers (topped). Middle bed has tomatoes and Cannabis. Right bed has tomatoes, carrots, bean seedlings around the tower and a mescal mix if that's what you call it.


----------



## WV: Jetson (Jul 9, 2016)

That's a good lookin' view from your backyard @Backyard dirt You had (I think) mentioned in another post about topping your peppers. Still happy with the results?


----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 9, 2016)

WV: Jetson said:


> That's a good lookin' view from your backyard @Backyard dirt You had (I think) mentioned in another post about topping your peppers. Still happy with the results?


Thanks WV, Nothing like laying on your couch and watching your legal plants swaying in the breeze.... Oregon living at it's best. The jury is still out on topping the peppers. They haven't recovered as fast as I had hoped but now they are stout stemmed, full of flowers and small fruit, bushier and I hope ready to thrive.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 9, 2016)

Backyard dirt said:


> The jury is still out on topping the peppers. They haven't recovered as fast as I had hoped but now they are stout stemmed, full of flowers and small fruit, bushier and I hope ready to thrive.


I topped some of my early peppers. But the Spring was so hectic, with late frost, huge rain storms and such, only about one of the topped and one of the untopped made it. Neither of which is doing as good as the later ones.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 9, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Looks good. I planted a few sweet potato slips in my Mamma's garden this week. And my 1st planting of melons {and everything else} is just about history. This is from a couple of days ago. Not too many of those left now, and what is there is getting touched up by the sun. I've been eating 3 or 4 a day, and giving away all I can. Still a week or two from my 2nd planting to come in, so there will be a few days with no melons
> 
> View attachment 3728017


Is that some Charleston Grays I see in there? Those are my favorite. Growing up my Grandpa grew the biggest most sweetest Charleston Grays I've ever seen and eaten. Miss those days. I'm going to have to give growing them a shot..maybe next year.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 9, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Is that some Charleston Grays I see in there? Those are my favorite. Growing up my Grandpa grew the biggest most sweetest Charleston Grays I've ever seen and eaten. Miss those days. I'm going to have to give growing them a shot..maybe next year.


Yep, I did one row of them, and one row of Crimson Sweets. The did pretty good until a week or so ago. Big storms beat up the leaves, and was followed by scorching sun to give them all a nice sunburn. They all had to be picked in about 3-4 days. I am eating 1-2 of the small CG's like this one, and 2-3 of the small CS everyday in the garden. {I like to give the pretty ones away}

 

I have a row of Tender Sweets, an orange meated melon that is a week or so away from being ripe. Then a row each of Crimson Sweet and Tender Sweet that is a couple three weeks behind those. I buried soaker hoses by them when I planted, and the steady supply of water is making them very happy.


----------



## pmt62382 (Jul 9, 2016)

Peace


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 9, 2016)

WV: Jetson said:


> That's a good lookin' view from your backyard @Backyard dirt You had (I think) mentioned in another post about topping your peppers. Still happy with the results?


I find if you top your peppers and grow one season in a pot and dont hope for to much then second season if you have kept them alive during frost etc plant them from pot to ground they are capable of turning into 5-6ft bushes with big yields


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2016)

Tabasco flowers:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I find if you top your peppers and grow one season in a pot and dont hope for to much then second season if you have kept them alive during frost etc plant them from pot to ground they are capable of turning into 5-6ft bushes with big yields


5... 5 foot pepper plants would be crazy! Dayum! That would be difficult during the Oregon winter but I'd love to try it somehow.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 9, 2016)

Backyard dirt said:


> 5... 5 foot pepper plants would be crazy! Dayum! That would be difficult during the Oregon winter but I'd love to try it somehow.


I ran two through the winter in the house under lights. I started with about 6 of them though.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 9, 2016)

Backyard dirt said:


> 5... 5 foot pepper plants would be crazy! Dayum! That would be difficult during the Oregon winter but I'd love to try it somehow.


Im blessed with good weather conditions pretty much 9 months of the year my pepper plants now in the ground i havnt even covered yet during the cold winter and are still looking great and fruiting although they have slowed and fruit is smaller because of the cold.
Ill get some pics after for you
I just find babying them in pots the first year and then to ground gd soil next year they grow so much better
I have a 3 year old infinity plant that has been in 3 different size pots and next season is going in the ground...that will be interesting


----------



## 757growin (Jul 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im blessed with good weather conditions pretty much 9 months of the year my pepper plants now in the ground i havnt even covered yet during the cold winter and are still looking great and fruiting although they have slowed and fruit is smaller because of the cold.
> Ill get some pics after for you
> I just find babying them in pots the first year and then to ground gd soil next year they grow so much better
> I have a 3 year old infinity plant that has been in 3 different size pots and next season is going in the ground...that will be interesting


I'm following your lead. I'm gonna try and keep mine going for next year. All are in 15 gals now. Got some el jefe"the boss" peppers just about ready for plucking. And mini bell peppers as well as few of the usual suspects.


----------



## WV: Jetson (Jul 9, 2016)

I've tried overwintering before: it always seems like we get that one cold spell, well below freezing, that does 'em in. The years I haven't tried - no hard freeze. You're welcome! @ruby fruit at winter solstice, how long is your day?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 9, 2016)

WV: Jetson said:


> I've tried overwintering before: it always seems like we get that one cold spell, well below freezing, that does 'em in. The years I haven't tried - no hard freeze. You're welcome! @ruby fruit at winter solstice, how long is your day?


its nice to live in a place with no chance of freeze


----------



## fumble (Jul 9, 2016)

E


SomeGuy said:


> I really like growing outdoors. This is only 10*10 but it's the biggest I've been able to do. I just so love this plant. This is 3weeks in light depot but first week the tarp wasn't doubled up, so more like 2.5 weeks in flower. My next round is vegging for a Nov harvest. Been learning from all you guys up north on here! Thanks for posting.
> 
> View attachment 3727926 View attachment 3727927 View attachment 3727928 View attachment 3727929 View attachment 3727930


Effing beautiful sight right there!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 9, 2016)

WV: Jetson said:


> I've tried overwintering before: it always seems like we get that one cold spell, well below freezing, that does 'em in. The years I haven't tried - no hard freeze. You're welcome! @ruby fruit at winter solstice, how long is your day?


9 hrs and 48 mins mate 
We only ever get a zero in temps maybe one or two days a year if that


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 9, 2016)

757growin said:


> I'm following your lead. I'm gonna try and keep mine going for next year. All are in 15 gals now. Got some el jefe"the boss" peppers just about ready for plucking. And mini bell peppers as well as few of the usual suspects.


For sure man if they are topped and you cut them back down just a few leaves on and overwinter and survive i find the second yr growin is best


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 10, 2016)

Shes the biggest vessel built by mankind
A giant of the skies
For all you unbelievers 
The titanic fits inside


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 10, 2016)

Happy Sunday all


----------



## TWS (Jul 10, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Happy Sunday all
> View attachment 3728764


Yum


----------



## 757growin (Jul 10, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Happy Sunday all
> View attachment 3728764


Cast iron pots? I need something like those! Looks great!


----------



## 757growin (Jul 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Shes the biggest vessel built by mankind
> A giant of the skies
> For all you unbelievers
> The titanic fits inside


USS Ronald Reagan?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2016)

Iron Maiden song.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 10, 2016)

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 10, 2016)

I have few different kinds of zuchinni and tomatoes, few years back friend gave me some peanut seeds, super easy to grow and were awsome just raw without roasting.. 
It's cool to watch the plant flower above ground then a thin stem grows after the flower dies and heads down in to the soil and the peanut forms under ground.. They are also great nitrogen fixers to the soil 
Also growing cocktail Asian pear tree, lemon, orange, tangerine, apricot and cocktail plum tree. 





SomeGuy said:


> I know you guys have veggie gardens too.
> 
> I have a bunch of tomatoes, a pepper plant, and a watermelon plant going. There are some herbs in the bed too and some potato slips.
> View attachment 3727946 View attachment 3727947 View attachment 3727948


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 10, 2016)

Super clean, looking awsome! 



mwooten102 said:


> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2016)

Looking north:




North garden:




South:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 10, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Iron Maiden song.


U know your music.I was really ripped when i posted that yest listened to the whole album while smoking pipes


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 10, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Looking north:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell mo got some nice ones


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 10, 2016)

Awsome looking plants @Mohican even the frog or is it a snail ? on the right is smiling


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 10, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> Awsome looking plants @Mohican even the frog on the right is smiling
> 
> View attachment 3728927


Now i see it lol


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 10, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yum


Had corn on the cob as well lol


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 10, 2016)

Oh...and is that blackberry cobbler I smell?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 10, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Oh...and is that blackberry cobbler I smell?


The corn on the cob doesnt make me jealous as we get awesome corn here, alot of people grilling it selling it on the street corners, but that mufukn blackberry cobbler mmmmmm, with fresh whipped creme on top


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 10, 2016)

You bastard, LMAO. Away to get into the carrot cake


----------



## CKR0N1CK420 (Jul 10, 2016)

my og kush plant she is a beauty!!!! I feed her a Nute mixture of advanced nutrients big bud and advanced nutrients rhino skin (potassium silicate) also biocanna bio flores plant food and blood meal nitrogen top fertilizer. And my soil is fox farm ocean forest...


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2016)

This one grew up out of nowhere in the corner of my yard:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 10, 2016)

Bahahahaha


Mohican said:


>


----------



## WV: Jetson (Jul 10, 2016)

Going Bio-dynamic on us! (thumbs up!)



Mohican said:


> This one grew up out of nowhere in the corner of my yard:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 10, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> I have few different kinds of zuchinni and tomatoes, few years back friend gave me some peanut seeds, super easy to grow and were awsome just raw without roasting..
> It's cool to watch the plant flower above ground then a thin stem grows after the flower dies and heads down in to the soil and the peanut forms under ground.. They are also great nitrogen fixers to the soil
> Also growing cocktail Asian pear tree, lemon, orange, tangerine, apricot and cocktail plum tree.


When I was a kid in Oklahoma, dad would stop at a roadside stand and buy a grocery sack full of fresh peanuts
for $2. Always like eating them raw, until mom made some fresh roasted ones.


----------



## dunksndank (Jul 10, 2016)

Mohican said:


> This one grew up out of nowhere in the corner of my yard:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats always a pleasant surprise. Like finding a $100 bill in your pants after washing them.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 10, 2016)

dunksndank said:


> Thats always a pleasant surprise. Like finding a $100 bill in your pants after washing them.


Id be happy with one like that to get my season going


----------



## ResinDabz (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 11, 2016)

the early ones are budding good now


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 11, 2016)

they are really growing fast now and going sidewaze also


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 11, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> they are really growing fast now and going sidewaze also View attachment 3729521


What size cages?
4' x 4' by how tall?
TMB-


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 11, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> What size cages?
> 4' x 4' by how tall?
> TMB-


they are 6 ft tall boxes tmb this summer here is unusual and great for growing should of made them bigger but all is well


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 11, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> the early ones are budding good now View attachment 3729440 View attachment 3729441


What strain is that first pic? 
Amazing to have something that far along in July and be that size.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 11, 2016)

A red and a green pheno each Getaway Island Afghani cola flowering like a sob.


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 11, 2016)

RKS from reserva privada

Seawarp

Stumbleberry 
 
Skywalker og 
 
Northern lights auto heavily pollinated with sea dragon


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 11, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> RKS from reserva privada
> View attachment 3729590
> Seawarp
> View attachment 3729604
> ...


thats an interesting cross


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 11, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> What strain is that first pic?
> Amazing to have something that far along in July and be that size.


that is a green poison x stumbleweed early pheno got 9 and they are exackly the same budding like crazy be done in 3-4 weeks


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 11, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> thats an interesting cross


I thought so, be interesting to see what the offspring turns out like. I also have berry ryder X blue cheese from barneys farm. Will need some testers


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 11, 2016)

I've hit so many different strains with that pollen from red pheno Island Afghani that I could run nothing but these new crosses for years if I wanted to. So far I've hit Sugar Punch, Shackzilla, Sannie's Jack, Killing Fields and Katzu Kush X Sannie's Jack from Sannie's Seeds and Rum Bayou from Doc.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 11, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I thought so, be interesting to see what the offspring turns out like. I also have berry ryder X blue cheese from barneys farm. Will need some testers


i run the greenhouse all winter


----------



## HeadyYonder (Jul 11, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> i run the greenhouse all winter


When do you start filling your greenhouse up for winter harvest if I may ask, and about what temps are ya tryna maintain? I know yields will be nothing like summer crop, but intrigued as to how I could not run out of personal organic od during the cold months


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 11, 2016)

Double Haze and a cheese glue.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 11, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> When do you start filling your greenhouse up for winter harvest if I may ask, and about what temps are ya tryna maintain? I know yields will be nothing like summer crop, but intrigued as to how I could not run out of personal organic od during the cold months


i got 40 females going along with a bunch of unsexed ones going now for fall crop and mother plants and 55-60 night 60-75 days no problem wood pellet stove and furnace


----------



## BLVDog (Jul 11, 2016)

marionberry about to clean up\ lollipop longs peak blue


----------



## sicjk (Jul 11, 2016)

Good Day,

*Strain:* Wild Thailand Ryder
*Location:* outdoor
*Flowering:* Automatic flowering
~70 days (From seedling to harvest.)
Only female seeds.

I sprouted this on 4-20. I dropped it in the dirt on 5-22 and it was about 3" to 4" tall. This is where we are now .

Thanks for looking.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 11, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> i got 40 females going along with a bunch of unsexed ones going now for fall crop and mother plants and 55-60 night 60-75 days no problem wood pellet stove and furnace View attachment 3729807


I want to move in! Your place always looks so nice.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 11, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> I want to move in! Your place always looks so nice.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


Yours is not too slack either


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 11, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> i run the greenhouse all winter


Perfect


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 12, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> I want to move in! Your place always looks so nice.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


lol we got room but my yard isnt as clean as yours is


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 12, 2016)

If I had to choose one strain out of sour diesel (hso),mk ultra (THseeds) or blue dream (hso) what are the pros n cons of having one of these allowing for a 4 month minimum veg and and a virtually non interrupted flower period.The area is not able to get full sun but the area can produce around 2 lb for one plant if grown trouble free.
After quality before quantity but a nice mix of both would be nice.
Thoughts?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 12, 2016)

Enjoying some fine Ghost Rider OG from @Aeroknow
Next week it will be Sunset Sherbet.

Cant wait, it's Xmas in July!

Thanks man.
and thanks to the BBQ crew!

LOL wrong thread, good smoke.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 12, 2016)

707 headband @ruby fruit


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 707 headband @ruby fruit


I got a few 707 truthband fem seeds


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jul 12, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> the early ones are budding good now View attachment 3729440 View attachment 3729441


Yea buddy!


----------



## eddy600 (Jul 12, 2016)

Question for the super croppers how long after budding starts can i pinch then over?Last year a few grew into the green house top and rotted where they rubbed the ceiling.Planted a month later this year and should have topped them quite a bit more.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 12, 2016)

She grows so different outside I can't read her. I keep thinking she's flowering them I'm like well maybe not. She makes some angry branches compared to indoors.  Still hitting her daily with the CS.


----------



## BLVDog (Jul 12, 2016)

basically my last cola to smoke, until my indoor comes down in two weeks,its chocolate heaven from g13 labs, taste dark og but kinda sweet like sum chocolope.its not purp but blackish haha. Hope everyone's doing good/safe


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 12, 2016)

2 Island Afghanis in flowering mode.
 

A Purple Pineberry X Sea Level in the same spot.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 12, 2016)

This is indoor grown but screw it. Too pretty not to want to show off.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 12, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> This is indoor grown but screw it. Too pretty not to want to show off.
> View attachment 3730876


Nice Smidge!!!!!


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 12, 2016)

Bloom fertilizer brewing


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 12, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> This is indoor grown but screw it. Too pretty not to want to show off.
> View attachment 3730876


that looks gd enough to share anyday!!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 12, 2016)

RD GTH#2:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> RD GTH#2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


last year it was ghost train haze from RD fem seeds but I cant remember wether it was no 1 or 2?


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 12, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> This is indoor grown but screw it. Too pretty not to want to show off.
> View attachment 3730876


What strains?


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 12, 2016)

It's a purple pheno of Killings Fields by Sannie.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 12, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Bloom fertilizer brewing  View attachment 3730909


I thought you were making some head stash jenkum. lol


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 12, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> I thought you were making some head stash jenkum. lol


Lmao fermenting banana and pears with brown sugar


----------



## papapayne (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello from Payne farms! Hope everyone is rocking this season. 

Grand aster kushes and me


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 12, 2016)

Dogs really are a blessing in disguise. Had to put my Reeses mommas down today, saved her from being released in a park 11 years ago. She was 2-4 years old and already trained so I kept her to find out she was prego. Two pups came out, one was still born the other I kept, her daughter I named Peeses. I really am thankful for the times we spent, and the daughter she gave me I still have. To all the dog lovers, hugem daily they love us. Happy growing! Celebrate Life!


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 12, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Hello from Payne farms! Hope everyone is rocking this season.
> 
> Grand aster kushes and me
> 
> View attachment 3731066 View attachment 3731067


Very fucking nice


----------



## TWS (Jul 13, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> View attachment 3731068 View attachment 3731069 Dogs really are a blessing in disguise. Had to put my Reeses mommas down today, saved her from being released in a park 11 years ago. She was 2-4 years old and already trained so I kept her to find out she was prego. Two pups came out, one was still born the other I kept, her daughter I named Peeses. I really am thankful for the times we spent, and the daughter she gave me I still have. To all the dog lovers, hugem daily they love us. Happy growing! Celebrate Life!


 Peace buzz. I know your heart is heavy.


----------



## TWS (Jul 13, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Hello from Payne farms! Hope everyone is rocking this season.
> 
> Grand aster kushes and me
> 
> View attachment 3731066 View attachment 3731067


Very nice sir and thank you for wearing a shirt today. Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 13, 2016)

holy moly the GMs !!! I have those seeds in fact I have about 20 of them wooohooo.......

sorry to hear bout the dog man..we owe it to dogs to give a gd life to them as many as we can..don't wait to long for another mate we waited 7 years after our husky died ill never do that again!


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 13, 2016)

Mold has forced me to chop my auto early. Plucked the fan leaves and gave her the chop.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 13, 2016)

Black D.O.G.s
 
 

Critical Mass Purple Skunk
 

Incredible Bulks, Heavyweight Fruit Punch, Dinafem OG Kush before and after this morning's supercrop session.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 13, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Black D.O.G.s
> View attachment 3731176
> View attachment 3731178
> 
> ...


mate they are all coming along awesome great work..black dogs look great but the others do to ...


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> mate they are all coming along awesome great work..black dogs look great but the others do to ...


Thank you. I'm pretty fucking pleased


----------



## 757growin (Jul 13, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> View attachment 3731068 View attachment 3731069 Dogs really are a blessing in disguise. Had to put my Reeses mommas down today, saved her from being released in a park 11 years ago. She was 2-4 years old and already trained so I kept her to find out she was prego. Two pups came out, one was still born the other I kept, her daughter I named Peeses. I really am thankful for the times we spent, and the daughter she gave me I still have. To all the dog lovers, hugem daily they love us. Happy growing! Celebrate Life!


RIP Reeses. Hope the pain isn't to great and ends soon for you bro.


----------



## fumble (Jul 13, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> View attachment 3731068 View attachment 3731069 Dogs really are a blessing in disguise. Had to put my Reeses mommas down today, saved her from being released in a park 11 years ago. She was 2-4 years old and already trained so I kept her to find out she was prego. Two pups came out, one was still born the other I kept, her daughter I named Peeses. I really am thankful for the times we spent, and the daughter she gave me I still have. To all the dog lovers, hugem daily they love us. Happy growing! Celebrate Life!


Sorry for your loss BuzzD2kill.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 13, 2016)

Every little bit counts, thanks for the love. On a happy note this years GH is goin off, third times the charm! Happy Growing! This pic was taken June 23.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 13, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Every little bit counts, thanks for the love. On a happy note this years GH is goin off, third times the charm! Happy Growing! This pic was taken June 23. View attachment 3731313


Killing it!!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## papapayne (Jul 13, 2016)

@TWS lol don't get used to it! Generally speaking I'm barefoot and shirtless. God damnde hippies right lol


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jul 13, 2016)

papapayne said:


> @TWS lol don't get used to it! Generally speaking I'm barefoot and shirtless. God damnde hippies right lol


I'm digging the tats tho... Cuz Ima dirty white boyyyy


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 13, 2016)

Papa Payne looks like he could whip some ass lol!


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jul 13, 2016)

Hell yea he does, wouldn't want to try to get into his garden lol


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jul 13, 2016)

Went out today and noticed 3 of the plants have pistols that are beginning to turn pink! Super excited, I've been wanting a strain like this for years


----------



## 757growin (Jul 13, 2016)

CA MTN MAN said:


> View attachment 3731481
> Went out today and noticed 3 of the plants have pistols that are beginning to turn pink! Super excited, I've been wanting a strain like this for years


Congrats! I finally got one too. Freaking exciting indeed!!

Edit. I think the 1sr I saw was @Mohican a few years ago and been chasing the dream till now!


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 13, 2016)

Marco's Candytrain has phenos with faint purple pistils mixed in, I had one but I'll have to hunt on here for a pic of it. I don't have a copy. 

I grew a plant from a bag of Mexican compressed in like 1997 that had lavender/pink pistils and lime green colored golf ball nuggets, not sativa-like at all. I hadn't thought about that plant in years. I showed it to a couple idiots and it disappeared about 3-4 weeks too early. A bought lesson is better than being told.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 13, 2016)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Hell yea he does, wouldn't want to try to get into his garden lol


Hes a bigger version of woot...they gotta be bros


----------



## TWS (Jul 13, 2016)

Ok , 757 said I was a poser . 

Upper green house



Lower green house

Herijuana



Carmel candy kush
Dinner plates




Couple of orange og's and a grand master from treeman


----------



## papapayne (Jul 13, 2016)

Panama red from ace seeds has the pink pistils, and the blackberry x Jabba stash I had last year did to!


----------



## papapayne (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## 757growin (Jul 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3731620 View attachment 3731620 Ok , 757 said I was a poser .
> 
> Upper green house
> 
> ...


Looking good bro! No poser, just stingy with the pics. Your the real deal boss


----------



## papapayne (Jul 13, 2016)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Hell yea he does, wouldn't want to try to get into his garden lol


I don't call the cops!


----------



## papapayne (Jul 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Ok , 757 said I was a poser .
> 
> Upper green house
> 
> ...




Beautiful man. So clean. I know I need to up my cleaning and organization. Great work


----------



## TWS (Jul 13, 2016)

Two Headbands 

 

 


Couple of Candy trains

 

 

A Cali connect promo

 

Super silver haze

 

Gogi og 

 

Thank you for sharing ya'll .


----------



## 757growin (Jul 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Two Headbands
> 
> View attachment 3731630
> 
> ...


----------



## TWS (Jul 13, 2016)

What do you mean ?
@757growin


----------



## beachball (Jul 13, 2016)

Looking for that new post.


----------



## TWS (Jul 13, 2016)

beachball said:


> Looking for that new post.


Lol go back a page


----------



## TWS (Jul 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Hes a bigger version of woot...they gotta be bros


Lmol


----------



## beachball (Jul 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Two Headbands
> 
> View attachment 3731630
> 
> ...


Simply stunning work, NICE !!!


----------



## 757growin (Jul 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> What do you mean ?
> @757growin


Looks like an old rv in one if the pics or is that your diet bike transport convert?


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 13, 2016)

Killing it as usual TWS! I hope you Candytrain growers keep your Candytrain thread updated with all the different phenos. .


----------



## TWS (Jul 13, 2016)

757growin said:


> Looks like an old rv in one if the pics or is that your diet bike transport convert?


That will be the new homestead in a few weeks. Right now I have a warm shower and a fridge.


----------



## TWS (Jul 13, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Killing it as usual TWS! I hope you Candytrain growers keep your Candytrain thread updated with all the different phenos. .


 Yes . Huge difference in phenos as I chose the pics for that reason . I will get them in the thread soon. All though short the one is super fat. I have 2 other ones similar to the bigger one .


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jul 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Ok , 757 said I was a poser .
> 
> Upper green house
> 
> ...


What size pots are theme


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 13, 2016)

Looks really good @TWS . Looks like you really been working


----------



## doublejj (Jul 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> That will be the new homestead in a few weeks. Right now I have a warm shower and a fridge.


I'll bet you sneak back there for a hot shower now & then....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Two Headbands
> 
> View attachment 3731630
> 
> ...


I can vouch for the orange og that is A grade smoke ! Gonna find a fem og or gm to do this year along with 2 other fem seeds


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 13, 2016)

@Smidge34. Just got torched again...easiest July I've ever had growing. Other than some small quantities for nutes I haven't even had to water this month.


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jul 13, 2016)

757growin said:


> Congrats! I finally got one too. Freaking exciting indeed!!
> 
> Edit. I think the 1sr I saw was @Mohican a few years ago and been chasing the dream till now!


Yea the first time I saw one was trimming for some big time guy up on Tyler foote road on the ridge when I was a kid.... Shit it might have been one of you guys lol


----------



## papapayne (Jul 13, 2016)

The orange og x sr71 and grand master I flowered indoors were excellent. Both top shelf quality and very potent. If I had to choose, id.say the grand master is my favorite. Love the old school taste n smell and the effect is so long lasting. I can't wait to see my 200 gallon grand masters bloom out.


----------



## TWS (Jul 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I'll bet you sneak back there for a hot shower now & then....


Lol. Ahhh you burst my sympathy bubble .


----------



## TWS (Jul 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looks really good @TWS . Looks like you really been working


----------



## TWS (Jul 13, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> What size pots are theme


The black ones are two hundreds and the tan ones are one fifties.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Lol. Ahhh you burst my sympathy bubble .


Maybe I should have said "I *hope *you sneak back for a shower once in a while".


----------



## TWS (Jul 14, 2016)

papapayne said:


> The orange og x sr71 and grand master I flowered indoors were excellent. Both top shelf quality and very potent. If I had to choose, id.say the grand master is my favorite. Love the old school taste n smell and the effect is so long lasting. I can't wait to see my 200 gallon grand masters bloom out.


I failed poorly on germ rates in my first round all the way around on some strains . It was the only GM female I got .
How ever I have 9 orange og's


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jul 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> The black ones are two hundreds and the tan ones are one fifties.


Very nice plants there looking real good


----------



## ResinDabz (Jul 14, 2016)

30 gallon Brian berry cough chugging into the ground


----------



## papapayne (Jul 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> I failed poorly on germ rates in my first round all the way around on some strains . It was the only GM female I got .
> How ever I have 9 orange og's


Certainly will find winners!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 14, 2016)

Had to shut the ceiling fans down this year. No standing room hahaha army crawl FTW. Happy Growing. After this pic I had to prop the cages up on the sides closest to the lower roof to tilt them away, come on and bud already.


----------



## fumble (Jul 15, 2016)

TWS said:


> Ok , 757 said I was a poser .
> 
> Upper green house
> 
> ...


Damn TWS...effing nice


----------



## TWS (Jul 15, 2016)

Mean while down in so cal, El Nino brought alot of water.


----------



## TWS (Jul 15, 2016)

fumble said:


> Damn TWS...effing nice


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 15, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> View attachment 3731068 View attachment 3731069 Dogs really are a blessing in disguise. Had to put my Reeses mommas down today, saved her from being released in a park 11 years ago. She was 2-4 years old and already trained so I kept her to find out she was prego. Two pups came out, one was still born the other I kept, her daughter I named Peeses. I really am thankful for the times we spent, and the daughter she gave me I still have. To all the dog lovers, hugem daily they love us. Happy growing! Celebrate Life!


Hey brother, sorry about your loss, super tough dealing with the loss of a pet. This scene from Street Outlaws says it all (at the 1:38 mark).
TMB-


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 15, 2016)

TWS said:


> Mean while down in so cal, El Nino brought alot of water.
> 
> View attachment 3732701
> 
> ...


That looks awesome


----------



## TWS (Jul 15, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Hey brother, sorry about your loss, super tough dealing with a loss of a pet. This scene from Street Outlaws says it all (at the 1:38 mark).
> TMB-


I'll never forget the first time I seen this cut . 
I look at things a bit different because of it .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 15, 2016)

Blue skies here


----------



## TWS (Jul 15, 2016)

Wow bra .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 15, 2016)

Peak out my office window. Biggish building on the left is a 2 minute walk and thats where the water is


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 15, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Had to shut the ceiling fans down this year. No standing room hahaha army crawl FTW. Happy Growing. After this pic I had to prop the cages up on the sides closest to the lower roof to tilt them away, come on and bud already.
> 
> View attachment 3732650 View attachment 3732651


Turn the fans on at trimming time


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jul 15, 2016)

Fucking woodland creature wrecked havoc on my small plants! What ever it was went to fucking town! Ate, dug out and killed all but 7.  
They even got inside the cage above and killed the 8 young plants.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I can vouch for the orange og that is A grade smoke ! Gonna find a fem og or gm to do this year along with 2 other fem seeds


I got you coved if you don't.


----------



## WV: Jetson (Jul 15, 2016)

That shits! What do you think it was? @LockedOutOfHeaven


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 15, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> I got you coved if you don't.
> View attachment 3732811


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jul 15, 2016)

WV: Jetson said:


> That shits! What do you think it was? @LockedOutOfHeaven


A squirrel or a rabbit would be my guess!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 15, 2016)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> A squirrel or a rabbit would be my guess!


Got in the cage damn no coons there ?


----------



## shynee mac (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## WV: Jetson (Jul 15, 2016)

Morning light for @TWS 



palm trees in the sky


----------



## shynee mac (Jul 15, 2016)

hows vent


SomeGuy said:


> I really like growing outdoors. This is only 10*10 but it's the biggest I've been able to do. I just so love this plant. This is 3weeks in light depot but first week the tarp wasn't doubled up, so more like 2.5 weeks in flower. My next round is vegging for a Nov harvest. Been learning from all you guys up north on here! Thanks for posting.
> 
> View attachment 3727926 View attachment 3727927 View attachment 3727928 View attachment 3727929 View attachment 3727930


hows your ventilation? id be scared of mold being so close together. I also have 10X12 harbor freight greenhouse that is getting pretty full, so I'm curious


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 15, 2016)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> A squirrel or a rabbit would be my guess!


Wood Rat
I don't think a rabbit could get into, then out of that cage. My guess that was a rat.
TMB-


----------



## fumble (Jul 15, 2016)

Effing wicked bastard Treeman


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jul 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Got in the cage damn no coons there ?


Oh yea we have coons too! I am in FL so we have just about everything!


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 15, 2016)

fumble said:


> Effing wicked bastard Treeman


Thanks for the kind words......
*Yes I am and proud of it!*
O'h, you mean the rat....lol.
TMB-


----------



## fumble (Jul 15, 2016)

What's this? Your own brew? Hella cool


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 15, 2016)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> A squirrel or a rabbit would be my guess!


Wood rats like @TMB says. Those fuckers eat anything


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 15, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Wood Rat
> I don't think a rabbit could get into, then out of that cage. My guess that was a rat.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3732927 View attachment 3732928


Also known as pack rats. Me and the one at my camp have been living in peace for months. Other than making a little night time noise, I have had no complaints about him/her. That is until last week when all my pens turned up missing. A quick search of the trashcan full of tools where the rat lives, and I find about 25 pens, as well as a few other odds and ends from around the camp. He was under my tarp shelter the first night I spent at this camp, but he was so small I thought it was a mouse. He's no longer small, but I don't want to kill him unless I have to.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 15, 2016)

They are so common here, they farm them down south for barbeque. I see them many times daily, as big as small cats. Ha ha, another one all together, but I remember seeing them as big as dogs in West Africa out in the bush. There would be a small table by the road and there would be a few hanging for sale, bush meat lunch


----------



## 757growin (Jul 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> They are so common here, they farm them down south for barbeque. I see them many times daily, as big as small cats. Ha ha, another one all together, but I remember seeing them as big as dogs in West Africa out in the bush. There would be a small table by the road and there would be a few hanging for sale, bush meat lunch


Those rats in Africa are huge. I seen a special on animal planet about how they are invading the Florida Keys now. Lols. In Cuba they had 15/20 pound rats that hung out in packs. People use to take government vehicles and use them to run the rats down at night. The base also had a professional game warden who hunted them monthly. I heard it was quite the thud and bump when ran over


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 15, 2016)

757growin said:


> Those rats in Africa are huge. I seen a special on animal planet about how they are invading the Florida Keys now. Lols. In Cuba they had 15/20 pound rats that hung out in packs. People use to take government vehicles and use them to run the rats down at night. The base also had a professional game warden who hunted them monthly. I heard it was quite the thud and bump when ran over


Fucking Gitmo lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 15, 2016)

Imagine waking up with those things nibbling on you


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 15, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Fucking Gitmo lol.


The last time I saw the USS Saipan she was going through Special Sea and Anchor detail as I was flying back to Hampton Roads from Gitmo. That was 33 years ago, before Gitmo got to meaning what it does today.


----------



## pmt62382 (Jul 15, 2016)

Peace


----------



## TWS (Jul 15, 2016)

pmt62382 said:


> View attachment 3733336 View attachment 3733337
> View attachment 3733338
> Peace


Poor tree . Lol


----------



## pmt62382 (Jul 15, 2016)

TWS said:


> Poor tree . Lol


I know we've been getting ask for over a year to cut it down


----------



## TWS (Jul 15, 2016)

pmt62382 said:


> I know we've been getting ask for over a year to cut it down


Took me a minute to know the tree got it and you didn't get abated . The peace part thru me off


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 15, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> The last time I saw the USS Saipan she was going through Special Sea and Anchor detail as I was flying back to Hampton Roads from Gitmo. That was 33 years ago, before Gitmo got to meaning what it does today.


Haha, last time I saw the Saipan she was in dry dock at Philadelphia Naval Shipyard in 1988. 

I went through a couple mean ass Ref-Tra's before deploying to Med out of Gitmo in the late 80s. Did a lot of late Reagan era drug ops cruises in the Carribean too. Ever get drunk at Rosie Roads PR or take leave at St. John's or St. Thomas VI? I preferred those stops to Italy, Spain and rest of Med. Shit man we hit Nairobi, Kenya lol. I bought a sack of shit for $2 lol. Thank God cause they hit us with a piss test as soon as we pulled anchor.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 16, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Haha, last time I saw the Saipan she was in dry dock at Philadelphia Naval Shipyard in 1988.
> 
> I went through a couple mean ass Ref-Tra's before deploying to Med out of Gitmo in the late 80s. Did a lot of late Reagan era drug ops cruises in the Carribean too. Ever get drunk at Rosie Roads PR or take leave at St. John's or St. Thomas VI? I preferred those stops to Italy, Spain and rest of Med. Shit man we hit Nairobi, Kenya lol. I bought a sack of shit for $2 lol. Thank God cause they hit us with a piss test as soon as we pulled anchor.


Yea, we were in drydock in Portsmouth, that is why we had to go through all the drills and tests down at GitMo, to get re-certified. A drug test was what sent me home from Cuba. I did a little over 3 years of a 4 year hitch. I was scheduled to be push-button with it's 6 year obligation, but got in a little {smoke} trouble before I got to Nuclear Propulsion School.

We did a lot of short cruises down in the Caribbean too. I did one Med and IO tour. As a matter of fact, I spent a week in Nice France, the place where those guys got killed a couple days ago. A real nice tourist town, as they go. We all had the hash cough after the Med tour. Did not see but one sack of flowers the whole time. That was some seedy African weed. We always went to the African bar in town to buy hash.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 16, 2016)

I was a f'n nuke, but washed out halfway through Power School in Orlando. Never made it to Prototype. I did get my Nuke MM rating but it didn't do me much good operating an old p-fired boiler built in 1959 in Portsmouth lol. Going to the fleet as a "boot camp" but still wearing a "crow" didn't go over well at first to the conventional sailors as you know, but I sorted it out.

Btw, I spent 108 consecutive days underway in the IO in 1989 I believe as part of a NATO exercise while on the Forest Fire. Sucked balls.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 16, 2016)

Good morning!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 16, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I was a f'n nuke, but washed out halfway through Power School in Orlando. Never made it to Prototype. I did get my Nuke MM rating but it didn't do me much good operating an old p-fired boiler built in 1959 in Portsmouth lol. Going to the fleet as a "boot camp" but still wearing a "crow" didn't go over well at first to the conventional sailors as you know, but I sorted it out.
> 
> Btw, I spent 108 consecutive days underway in the IO in 1989 I believe as part of a NATO exercise while on the Forest Fire. Sucked balls.


Push Buttons did get a lot of crap from the guys who had came up from E1 the hard way. I never made it to PS. My Navy rank went like this. E3 when I joined. E2 after getting caught smoking a joint in the woods beside the bowling alley at Great Lakes. Somehow that bust slipped through the cracks and I did get to my A School. I was an Electrician's Mate when I went to the fleet. Back up to E3 after I was aboard the Saipan. Back down to E2 for UA {the wake-up call didn't work for me in a hotel in Nice France, and I was like 15 minutes late} Back up to E3. Back down to E2 when I was kicked out. There is another up and down in there, but I'm not sure when it happened. But I got busted for a haircut when going to the peer for Geedunk. That lost me my civilian cloths for a while. Then down in Porto Rico I got too drunk to remember to change back into uniform before coming back aboard, and that got me busted down {I think. Long time and many bowls ago}

My IO cruise was cut short when Anwar Sadat was killed 10-6-81. We were steaming south, getting all the garbage and what not saved up for the Shellback ceremony. But we turned back before crossing the line, so I'm still a Pollywog


----------



## Big Herk (Jul 16, 2016)

GOOD VIBES TO ALL!!!


----------



## TWS (Jul 16, 2016)

Big Herk said:


> GOOD VIBES TO ALL!!!


Thanks for sharing. Looking good .


----------



## TWS (Jul 16, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> View attachment 3733662
> View attachment 3733663


Damn brotha ! 
You in the stretch ?


----------



## eddy600 (Jul 16, 2016)

Big Herk said:


> GOOD VIBES TO ALL!!!


I'M getting over crowded like you,the net seems to be helping i have to go out and find some.


----------



## thumper60 (Jul 16, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Yea, we were in drydock in Portsmouth, that is why we had to go through all the drills and tests down at GitMo, to get re-certified. A drug test was what sent me home from Cuba. I did a little over 3 years of a 4 year hitch. I was scheduled to be push-button with it's 6 year obligation, but got in a little {smoke} trouble before I got to Nuclear Propulsion School.
> 
> We did a lot of short cruises down in the Caribbean too. I did one Med and IO tour. As a matter of fact, I spent a week in Nice France, the place where those guys got killed a couple days ago. A real nice tourist town, as they go. We all had the hash cough after the Med tour. Did not see but one sack of flowers the whole time. That was some seedy African weed. We always went to the African bar in town to buy hash.


that just sucks larry bout piss test,i bet half the people around u were on legal meds, benzos, mind altering shit,man u coulda been someone just pulling ya chain from reading u post u no dummie,fuck that kind of work no matter what it pays war an death just don't have room in my life


----------



## TWS (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jul 16, 2016)

Assassin bugs kick butt.


----------



## shynee mac (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Upwards (Jul 16, 2016)

Nothing terribly impressive. Started in march, everything in buckets and outside by early April. Had to take them in most nights, was still cold here in southern NE. Hoping to finish out in the buckets without major issues. Pinewarp from bc bud depot. Out of 12, 1 male, 10 fem, 1 still unknown.


----------



## Big Herk (Jul 16, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> I'M getting over crowded like you,the net seems to be helping i have to go out and find some.


I line the inside of hoophouse, then jus before stretch i snip zip ties an let it rest on top, over next few days I trim an bend, the net gets tied down an anchored to the cages as needed. The exhaust kicks on at 85F, two 6500cfu fans push plenty of air. When it comes to canopy like at top. Easist an best way for all the bending an triming to me is jus looking up from the ground, you can really see where an what needs pruning. humidity, during afternoon are biggest red flags. Lots an lots of bending!!!! Ha ha good luck with your hoop grow


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 16, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> that just sucks larry bout piss test,i bet half the people around u were on legal meds, benzos, mind altering shit,man u coulda been someone just pulling ya chain from reading u post u no dummie,fuck that kind of work no matter what it pays war an death just don't have room in my life


I will check on getting my OTH discharge upgraded one of these days. It has never been a problem to me so far. But then I never had the urge to work for the government again either.

Also never regretted not going through with the glow in the dark shit. Working in nuclear power would have meant moving. My roots are too deep in these Florida sands for that.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 16, 2016)

I love this song and not too proud to admit it brings a tear to my eye every time I hear it. We are a proud lot .


TWS said:


> Damn brotha !
> You in the stretch ?


Yessir, Getaway Specials.


----------



## TWS (Jul 16, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I love this song and not too proud to admit it brings a tear to my eye every time I hear it. We are a proud lot .
> 
> 
> Yessir, Getaway Specials.


What song ?
Purple rain ?


----------



## shynee mac (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## BLVDog (Jul 16, 2016)

after the transplant. Should double in size now


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 16, 2016)

Is it 5 O'Clock yet? hahahaha


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 16, 2016)

TWS said:


> What song ?
> Purple rain ?


Heck no, how purple rain gonna make me cry? This one.


----------



## breadboy (Jul 16, 2016)

Nice to see everyone taking advantage of the outdoor season....
My pop and me, I must say, are nailing it this season. We lucked out with our timing- started out seeds at just the right moment, so they went out at the end of March and were never stunted by weather that was too cold. We've got like 17 strains rockin outdoor right now- matching males for all strains too! Gonna make a lot o seeds this year
 
This blueberry fuel is already a good 3 feet over my head...
 
Oregon lemons.... Really liking the shape and structure of these girls... so far it's looking like a nice strain.
 
By the end of veg, I won't even be able to walk between these beasts. 
Happy gardening to all the headsters out there!


----------



## vino4russ (Jul 16, 2016)

Update....Everything is growing awesome. I thought I would try my hand at a few clones and they're growing nicely also. Afghani freebie is looking healthy but not showing sex yet.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 16, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Is it 5 O'Clock yet? hahahaha


That rules for weekdays only. And for people with jobs!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 16, 2016)

757growin said:


> That rules for weekdays only. And for people with jobs!


HAHAHA, getting my wife in here to read your post!


----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 16, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Update....Everything is growing awesome. I thought I would try my hand at a few clones and they're growing nicely also. Afghani freebie is looking healthy but not showing sex yet.


Dang, $2.99 not bad for a clone.


----------



## SoOLED (Jul 16, 2016)

...soon


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 16, 2016)

In just 3 or 4 days time this Purple Pineberry X Sea Level exploded.


My I As are starting to really pack the pistils on now. Just hit them with their first dose of Maxsea bloom today. Sometime next week they should be getting a branches hit with Barneys Blue Cheese pollen.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 16, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> In just 3 or 4 days time this Purple Pineberry X Sea Level exploded.
> View attachment 3733861
> 
> My I As are starting to really pack the pistils on now. Just hit them with their first dose of Maxsea bloom today. Sometime next week they should be getting a branches hit with Barneys Blue Cheese pollen.
> ...


im curious how the purple pineberry x sea level does for you there


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 16, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


>


There were giants in the earth in those days. . . . .


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 16, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> In just 3 or 4 days time this Purple Pineberry X Sea Level exploded.
> View attachment 3733861
> 
> My I As are starting to really pack the pistils on now. Just hit them with their first dose of Maxsea bloom today. Sometime next week they should be getting a branches hit with Barneys Blue Cheese pollen.
> ...


Looking good middler


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 16, 2016)

Yeah middler I'm interested in those cheese crosses. I'll have to trade ya some IA crosses with all these strains I've got.


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 16, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Yeah middler I'm interested in those cheese crosses. I'll have to trade ya some IA crosses with all these strains I've got.


Can never have enough beans,hehe


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 16, 2016)

Looking healthy as fuck @MiddlerGuerrilla


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 16, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Can never have enough beans,hehe


True dat


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 16, 2016)

The old timeclock on the wall says it's time for me to clock out and get home, so I will see you guys tomorrow. Have a good one.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 16, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Yeah middler I'm interested in those cheese crosses. I'll have to trade ya some IA crosses with all these strains I've got.


Absolutely Smidge. I'll be hitting some Black D.O.G. branches as well as most of what I have.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 16, 2016)

Thank you @Vnsmkr. @northeastmarco 
Sitting on my patio watching the moon break out of the tree line. Beautiful and pleasant evening here.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 16, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Thank you @Vnsmkr. @northeastmarco
> Sitting on my patio watching the moon break out of the tree line. Beautiful and pleasant evening here.


Sounds nice. Clear blue skies here on this Sunday morning


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2016)

You guys are blowing my mind! Rolling Stoned! 

Ghangi







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 16, 2016)

O


MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> In just 3 or 4 days time this Purple Pineberry X Sea Level exploded.
> View attachment 3733861
> 
> My I As are starting to really pack the pistils on now. Just hit them with their first dose of Maxsea bloom today. Sometime next week they should be getting a branches hit with Barneys Blue Cheese pollen.
> ...


Fingers crossed the pollen makes it soon


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 16, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> O
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed the pollen makes it soon


Yes, I'll be a happy camper when the Beaver lands.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sounds nice. Clear blue skies here on this Sunday morning


same here..perfect day


----------



## TWS (Jul 17, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Heck no, how purple rain gonna make me cry? This one.


Lol.....really ?


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 17, 2016)

Lol, no, My Old Kentucky Home. It's a tear jerker, especially with Happy Chandler singing it.


----------



## TWS (Jul 17, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Lol, no, My Old Kentucky Home. It's a tear jerker, especially with Happy Chandler singing it.


Your hardcore man. Lol


----------



## TWS (Jul 17, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Yes, I'll be a happy camper when the Beaver lands.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 17, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> im curious how the purple pineberry x sea level does for you there


@Smidge34 are you running any Purple Pineberry X Sea Level?


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 17, 2016)

OK you dopers, get up, stand up.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 17, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> @Smidge34 are you running any Purple Pineberry X Sea Level?


No


----------



## BLVDog (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jul 17, 2016)

Forgot to pick these . Each one weighs about 5 # .
Maxsea .


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> Forgot to pick these . Each one weighs about 5 # .
> Maxsea .
> 
> View attachment 3734977


i was collecting run off from a maxsea feed and fed it to one of my chilli plants as an experiment it might have had 6 feeds like this along with water every second day..its 6 ft and still giving fruit during winter


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> Forgot to pick these . Each one weighs about 5 # .
> Maxsea .
> 
> View attachment 3734977


they wouldn't stretch a 20 year veteran call girl...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> they wouldn't stretch a 20 year veteran call girl...


Please, no photos!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 18, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Please, no photos!


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 18, 2016)

we have had a pair of robins hanging around the garden and now we know why they built a nest inside one of the plants


----------



## WV: Jetson (Jul 18, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> we have had a pair of robins hanging around the garden and now we know why they built a nest inside one of the plants View attachment 3735268


You know those kids are going to be stoners!
@ruby fruit - that's not a self portrait... right?


----------



## TWS (Jul 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> i was collecting run off from a maxsea feed and fed it to one of my chilli plants as an experiment it might have had 6 feeds like this along with water every second day..its 6 ft and still giving fruit during winter


Yea , the garden gets the left overs from the nutrient tank. I mix 400 gal at a time but about 30 of it sits below the drain hole so I put a bit more water in it a feed to the garden.

I have pumpkins


----------



## BcDigger (Jul 18, 2016)

What's up farmers Been a minute or two. Hope yall are getting ready for the stretch. There are some really nice gardens this year. Here's a bit of what I have going on.


----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 18, 2016)

Be it ever so humble, there is no grow like home.


----------



## BcDigger (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 18, 2016)

Critical Jack has really taken off over the past week.

Bubba's Gift is not very robust but it will be an early finisher and should be some tasty bud.


----------



## thumper60 (Jul 18, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> What's up farmers Been a minute or two. Hope yall are getting ready for the stretch. There are some really nice gardens this year. Here's a bit of what I have going on.
> View attachment 3735412 View attachment 3735414 View attachment 3735417 View attachment 3735418 View attachment 3735419 View attachment 3735420


love the totes,i run a few in 18 gal totes,i cut bottem out place in swamp,4 bucks at wally off season


----------



## BillyBlanks420 (Jul 18, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Bloom fertilizer brewing  View attachment 3730909


Looks like some strong brew mushroom man you mind sharing ur recipe?


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 18, 2016)

BillyBlanks420 said:


> Looks like some strong brew mushroom man you mind sharing ur recipe?


First time trying this route! Fermented fruits.. I used pear in one jar, banana in the other. 

http://theunconventionalfarmer.com/recipes/bloom-fertilizer/


----------



## BcDigger (Jul 18, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> love the totes,i run a few in 18 gal totes,i cut bottem out place in swamp,4 bucks at wally off season


Ya lol they were 6 bucks Canadian. Now I'm upgrading to 30gal smarties for the same price. I cut the sides out on two totes last year to add more soil around the root balls.


----------



## BcDigger (Jul 18, 2016)

My little piece of paradise


----------



## thumper60 (Jul 18, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Ya lol they were 6 bucks Canadian. Now I'm upgrading to 30gal smarties for the same price. I cut the sides out on two totes last year to add more soil around the root balls.


stickem in a swamp ,bottem cut out yee haw


----------



## papapayne (Jul 18, 2016)

Wet dreams in the ground is starting to transition, packing the pistils on now.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 18, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Wet dreams in the ground is starting to transition, packing the pistils on now.
> View attachment 3735581
> 
> View attachment 3735582
> ...


Absolutely beautiful!

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 18, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> First time trying this route! Fermented fruits.. I used pear in one jar, banana in the other.
> 
> http://theunconventionalfarmer.com/recipes/bloom-fertilizer/


It works!!!


----------



## Chizzarules (Jul 18, 2016)

Harvest is just days away! Four lemon og haze autos started under t5s and finished outdoor!


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## WV: Jetson (Jul 18, 2016)

papapayne said:


> View attachment 3735585


I'm getting sleepy, very sleepy...


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 19, 2016)

early strain finishing quick outdoors coastal maine 3 weeks to go


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 19, 2016)

Any of you guys play nfl fantasy?


----------



## 757growin (Jul 19, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Any of you guys play nfl fantasy?


I used to play it yearly but not the last 2 year. RIU fantasy league?


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 19, 2016)

757growin said:


> I used to play it yearly but not the last 2 year. RIU fantasy league?


Pm'd ya. Yeah with enough interest an riu league would be cool, but I don't know if we have folks here interested in the NFL enough to participate.


----------



## thumper60 (Jul 19, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Pm'd ya. Yeah with enough interest an riu league would be cool, but I don't know if we have folks here interested in the NFL enough to participate.


I played it for yrs,before internet had to callin lineup each week haha


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 19, 2016)

Happy mudda fuckin Tuesday


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 19, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Any of you guys play nfl fantasy?


My brothers, nephews, and friends play it and have tried for years to get me to play, but I already have too many addictions I told them. Seems very time consuming, but one of these years I may start. RIU may be the spot since we're all a bunch of stoners (level playing field.....lol).
TMB-


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 19, 2016)

Been cleaning up some bottoms today.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 19, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Happy mudda fuckin Tuesday


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 19, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Any of you guys play nfl fantasy?


Been a few years since I played any. Kinda lost interest when I didnt see games anymore


----------



## TWS (Jul 19, 2016)

The lucky seven 
Planted these from a 10 gal pot into 100's about a week ago when I got the ok


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3736622 View attachment 3736623 The lucky seven
> Planted these from a 10 gal pot into 100's about a week ago when I got the ok


They look great. I like how your pots blend in with the background. Should be cooler than black ones too.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 19, 2016)

What are the lucky 7 @TWS ?


----------



## TWS (Jul 19, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> They look great. I like how your pots blend in with the background. Should be cooler than black ones too.


Getting my guerilla on . Lol
Well not really but the hill sucks. Slipping on rocks and mosquitos like soup in the eave and like a sauna in the afternoon .
I filled those pots over a month ago with a wheel barrow up the hill.


----------



## TWS (Jul 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> What are the lucky 7 @TWS ?


Well if it ain't craps 7 is lucky .
Like some cowboy shoot it up movie .
Hell I don't know


----------



## TWS (Jul 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> Well if it ain't craps 7 is lucky .
> Like some cowboy shoot it up movie .
> Hell I don't know


Or you said " what are they "
I forgot my tags .


----------



## 757growin (Jul 19, 2016)

Buck moon
 

Bucktown


----------



## TWS (Jul 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> What are the lucky 7 @TWS ?


2 orange og
2 Carmel candy kush
2 SRG from three little birds ( I don't know )
1 Critical

Left over seed females .


----------



## 757growin (Jul 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> Getting my guerilla on . Lol
> Well not really but the hill sucks. Slipping on rocks and mosquitos like soup in the eave and like a sauna in the afternoon .
> I filled those pots over a month ago with a wheel barrow up the hill.


I did that last year. My hillside is all bush too. Never again. I just planted right next to the house this year.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 19, 2016)

@Smidge34. I just got fucking torched with 5.5 inches of rain.....that's about 17 inches for July so far....tomorrow was gonna be watering day lol


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 20, 2016)

It came two downpours yesterday afternoon so close to my house I could see the rain falling both times but I got jack shit. I was sitting at 97 degrees and my mother's house 10 minutes away was 75. Go figure.


----------



## TWS (Jul 20, 2016)

Sounds like you guys need a tornado. Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 20, 2016)

Aint enough shit going on without some mufuckin tornados ffs


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> Sounds like you guys need a tornado. Lol


Bite your fuckin tongue lol...done had the nado experience and that's enough for me.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 20, 2016)

My 5 Black D.O.G.s


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 20, 2016)

_Incredible Bulk, Heavyweight Fruit Punch, and Dinafem O.G. Kush pretty well healed up from their last supercropping of the year.
 
Critical Mass Purple Skunk
 
 
707 Truthband
 
Critical Jack
 _
View attachment 3737207 View attachment 3737212 View attachment 3737218 
_
_


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 20, 2016)

This Purple Pineberry X Sea Level is special. She was dug up 4 x by the local wildlife and survived. One of those x completely wilted and I knew she was done for but put her back in and look at her now!
 
IA flowering
 
Maniac Crack on the left, Getaway Lemon Skunk on the right.
 

I've only used 12lbs total of Maxsea veg this year. Didn't want things getting to big on me. I will be flat fucking putting on the Maxsea bloom soon until the end.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jul 20, 2016)

I finally get to grow indoors again! I am starting 5 Qrazy Quake and 5 CQ48 from Breeders Boutique. I might throw in a few Getaways outdoors strains for the hell of it just to see how they perform. I will be using 400w MH and HPS.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 20, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> This Purple Pineberry X Sea Level is special. She was dug up 4 x by the local wildlife and survived. One of those x completely wilted and I knew she was done for but put her back in and look at her now!
> View attachment 3737256
> IA flowering
> View attachment 3737259
> ...


they all look good and healthy


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 20, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> @Smidge34. I just got fucking torched with 5.5 inches of rain.....that's about 17 inches for July so far....tomorrow was gonna be watering day lol


Send some my way,been getting missed here.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 20, 2016)

first of the early seeds are done


----------



## BillyBlanks420 (Jul 20, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> View attachment 3735748


Damn Marco those are some nice trees! Did u veg them indoors? If so how long before going outside n on what light schedule I'm in the northeast too but I made mine wider rather than taller


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 20, 2016)

buds baking in the afternoon sun and fattening up fast now


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jul 20, 2016)

It is starting for me!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 20, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Bite your fuckin tongue lol...done had the nado experience and that's enough for me.


Rode out a cat 3 while my parents slept when I was 5. Seeing monster pines being tossed about is a sight I dont want to see again.


----------



## TWS (Jul 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Rode out a cat 3 while my parents slept when I was 5. Seeing monster pines being tossed about is a sight I dont want to see again.


That's one hell of a blow job.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 20, 2016)

Must have been


----------



## TWS (Jul 20, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> _Incredible Bulk, Heavyweight Fruit Punch, and Dinafem O.G. Kush pretty well healed up from their last supercropping of the year.
> View attachment 3737230
> Critical Mass Purple Skunk
> View attachment 3737233
> ...



Looking awesome !


----------



## TWS (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Dabsndirtycrabz (Jul 20, 2016)

I did a little bit of both cut into the hill right next to the home haha. Planted these girls 4/20 and they've been lovin that nor cal sun ever since. Been experimenting with super cropping and fiming mostly this season .


----------



## TWS (Jul 20, 2016)

Sydney Australia. 
They were all looking the other way.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> Sydney Australia.
> They were all looking the other way.
> 
> View attachment 3737587


Pokemon wasnt on that side. Boat full of fuckwits


----------



## papapayne (Jul 21, 2016)

Couple quick pics for yall. Wet dreams x Blueberry indica snow lotus. Bred by me, grown by me.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 21, 2016)

Buckeye Purple wk6


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 21, 2016)

Frosty bitch nice!


----------



## TWS (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3737830


Are the fish biting today?


----------



## Dabsndirtycrabz (Jul 21, 2016)

Chungas revenge looking real frosty so far and smells oh so ever dank still has till October though so we'll see .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 21, 2016)

These guys are a trip


----------



## TWS (Jul 21, 2016)

So was this guy


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 21, 2016)

BillyBlanks420 said:


> Damn Marco those are some nice trees! Did u veg them indoors? If so how long before going outside n on what light schedule I'm in the northeast too but I made mine wider rather than taller


Thanks,Yes they were inside for over 7 weeks on 18/6.but were stunted due to pot size and to close together.where mine are I don't care how tall they get


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> These guys are a trip


The Gathering of the Juggalos is going on as we speak in Ohio. Was held an hour from my house for about 6 years but too many overdose deaths and arrests resulted in them being asked to not come back again. Hell man I saw Ice Cube, Cheech and Chong, Charlie Sheen, Tila Tequila and lots of others there.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 21, 2016)

Oh yeah, shared a big joint in a group with Haystak there.


----------



## pmt62382 (Jul 21, 2016)

Watering everyday still no flowering
 
 
Peace


----------



## BillyBlanks420 (Jul 21, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Thanks,Yes they were inside for over 7 weeks on 18/6.but were stunted due to pot size and to close together.where mine are I don't care how tall they get


Yeah I mainline mine at the third node After sprouting 6 NYC Sour D seeds in Jan they stayed indoors till June Haha root bound in 7 gal smart pots... Guna take some pics soon


----------



## BLVDog (Jul 21, 2016)

Kinda busy day Killed a male in the morning, got new cheesedog cut, transferred a longs peak into 100 gallon,my buddy said he saw helicopter today at his patch, his dad said they we're taking pictures, kinda sux cuz hes had his crop cut 4 times now,got paperwork thoe so fuck them, couple strains triggered into flowering around here the marionberrykush from tga,and Tahoe og. Indoor lights just turned on about an hour ago gota go clean this bitch,then sum pizza and dabs haha. american dreamin haha.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 21, 2016)

BLVDog said:


> Kinda busy day Killed a male in the morning, got new cheesedog cut, transferred a longs peak into 100 gallon,my buddy said he saw helicopter today at his patch, his dad said they we're taking pictures, kinda sux cuz hes had his crop cut 4 times now,got paperwork thoe so fuck them, couple strains triggered into flowering around here the marionberrykush from tga,and Tahoe og. Indoor lights just turned on about an hour ago gota go clean this bitch,then sum pizza and dabs haha. american dreamin haha.


Saw this guy on his way to the pendleton fire.. 


But earlier I saw what I think was a red and white helo flying around the valley. Hovering over 3 different properties from what I saw for a minute or 2. Never like to see them hover. Best of luck to the finish


----------



## TWS (Jul 22, 2016)

757growin said:


> Saw this guy on his way to the pendleton fire..
> View attachment 3738391
> 
> But earlier I saw what I think was a red and white helo flying around the valley. Hovering over 3 different properties from what I saw for a minute or 2. Never like to see them hover. Best of luck to the finish


Maybe sucking water out of a cattle tank .
Why is Pendleton always on fire ?


----------



## BLVDog (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## BcDigger (Jul 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> These guys are a trip


I was just front row at icp last week. Their first Canadian tour. My 7th time seeing em. Been to two gatherings in 2004/5 at crystal forest in garretsville Ohio. Took the greyhound the first year. It was 4 days each way plus 4 days drunken camping with juggalos in between. Ive gone through gret lengths to see theses guys all over and Never ever thought I'd see them in my old hometown. Fuckin awesome. 
Who's that guy front row in the green twiztid jersey? 


Smidge34 said:


> The Gathering of the Juggalos is going on as we speak in Ohio. Was held an hour from my house for about 6 years but too many overdose deaths and arrests resulted in them being asked to not come back again. Hell man I saw Ice Cube, Cheech and Chong, Charlie Sheen, Tila Tequila and lots of others there.


----------



## BcDigger (Jul 22, 2016)

757growin said:


> Saw this guy on his way to the pendleton fire..
> View attachment 3738391
> 
> But earlier I saw what I think was a red and white helo flying around the valley. Hovering over 3 different properties from what I saw for a minute or 2. Never like to see them hover. Best of luck to the finish


I've seen them filling up from people's swimming pools


----------



## 757growin (Jul 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> Maybe sucking water out of a cattle tank .
> Why is Pendleton always on fire ?


I think it's the artillery ranges and marines are pyros


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2016)

757growin said:


> I think it's the artillery ranges and marines are pyros


it's the Marines job....


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 22, 2016)

Got in the dark areas and removed the bs, alot more light to spread around. Thankfully a lot of them are starting to flower  Happy Growing!!


----------



## Dabsndirtycrabz (Jul 22, 2016)

Some mystery seed that was supposedly pineapple something and one of my vortex's chilling lovin some of that molasses and sun and also impressed with the one seed I had hooked up to the garden water doing its own thing


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 22, 2016)

Hot here but they are doing good.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 22, 2016)

Happy Friday all you farmers!


----------



## BLVDog (Jul 22, 2016)

my partners patch over the Hill


----------



## BLVDog (Jul 22, 2016)

A rattlesnake my 3 yr old son found ,told his uncle and me and that's my lil brother holden the skin. Found 2 this year this big. I almost shit myself wen he was like look what I found. But he stayed away from it thoe


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 22, 2016)

BLVDog said:


> A rattlesnake my 3 yr old son found ,told his uncle and me and that's my lil brother holden the skin. Found 2 this year this big. I almost shit myself wen he was like look what I found. But he stayed away from it thoe


Glad he didn't try to pick it up. My BIL killed one near his patch with no rattles. He had lost them so long ago he wasn't even trying to rattle. That is scary as hell.


----------



## BLVDog (Jul 22, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Glad he didn't try to pick it up. My BIL killed one near his patch with no rattles. He had lost them so long ago he wasn't even trying to rattle. That is scary as hell.


Ya that is, dam hope there isn't more like that , probably is thoe. That in CA?


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 22, 2016)

BLVDog said:


> Ya that is, dam hope there isn't more like that , probably is thoe. That in CA?


NW Florida.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 22, 2016)

Happy Saturday all. FUCK a snake, any snake.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 22, 2016)

Been trimiming all day and the reward was a nice pile of cougars milk kief
 
So I packaged it up in some silk screen and got to squishen for my Friday night treat.
 
Not a bad end of the day bonus. Can't beat that with a baseball bat!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2016)

757growin said:


> Been trimiming all day and the reward was a nice pile of cougars milk kief
> View attachment 3739042
> So I packaged it up in some silk screen and got to squishen for my Friday night treat.
> View attachment 3739043
> Not a bad end of the day bonus. Can't beat that with a baseball bat!


Outstanding!.....


----------



## 757growin (Jul 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Outstanding!.....


Its cool but I'm stoked to see a jj brick of kief squeezed. It's gonna goo like crazy


----------



## shynee mac (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 22, 2016)

757growin said:


> Its cool but I'm stoked to see a jj brick of kief squeezed. It's gonna goo like crazy


I'm excited to see that too!
TMB-


----------



## t-roy2424 (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## joken (Jul 22, 2016)

Just almost doesn't look real
 View attachment 3739058


----------



## t-roy2424 (Jul 22, 2016)

first indoor grow


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jul 22, 2016)

Pineapple Express and Bluedream 

Happy Growing Everyone


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I'm excited to see that too!
> TMB-


I may have to go dig out my old video camera....


----------



## TWS (Jul 23, 2016)

Patients grass hopper.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jul 23, 2016)

Cheese SC


joken said:


> Just almost doesn't look real
> View attachment 3739057 View attachment 3739058


That is a pretty bush! Very symmetrical.


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 23, 2016)

Hope everyone is doing good. It has been a bit hectic here since last Thursday when the landlord showed up with a peace of paper from the city saying our camper being parked on a gravel drive in the city is a code violation. We got it fixed and sold and been mostly on garden chores since. Third crop is planted and vegging out


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 23, 2016)

Cherry pie glue #3 triple purple rhino


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 23, 2016)

Found a rope swing playing pokiemon go with the kids


----------



## 757growin (Jul 23, 2016)

TWS said:


> Patients grass hopper.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739135


You quit drinking?  That's where I know that from.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 23, 2016)

757growin said:


> You quit drinking?  That's where I know that from.


Tws gone all mormon on us ?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Found a rope swing playing pokiemon go with the kidsView attachment 3739312View attachment 3739313


Now thats living!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 23, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Now thats living!


A couple of days ago Face Book did the year ago today photo thing. It was of my grand-niece fishing, complaining about my choice of bait. It just reminded me I haven't even been on the river this year. I think I'm going to let my veggie garden go for a month or so, and see if I can change that. {not to mention I have patches I haven't checked on in weeks}


----------



## joken (Jul 23, 2016)

OK, I'll play


----------



## TWS (Jul 23, 2016)

joken said:


> OK, I'll playView attachment 3739394


Thanks for sharing . Nice grow ! 
How's your weather ?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 23, 2016)

Did any of you guys k is about this operation ? 

Feds are bastards. My friend just sent this to me. They saw them driving back to OR from our Tahoe trip.

The story of the greenhouses....yes they were cannabis

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_55a938cfe4b0f904bebfe52a


----------



## TWS (Jul 23, 2016)

Not surprising . The feds are the ones that rounded them up and put them on the reservations . 
Why should they be aloud and not common folk ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 23, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Did any of you guys k is about this operation ?
> 
> Feds are bastards. My friend just sent this to me. They saw them driving back to OR from our Tahoe trip.
> 
> ...


That sucks
Makes me wonder what will happen here with people like southern Oregon marijuana company and there 12500 plants


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 23, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Did any of you guys k is about this operation ?
> 
> Feds are bastards. My friend just sent this to me. They saw them driving back to OR from our Tahoe trip.
> 
> ...


Feds or Corporate Interests?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 23, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Feds or Corporate Interests?


That is what we better all fear. Big tobacco, big pharm, and every other big everything will want to jump the canna wagon


----------



## TWS (Jul 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> That is what we better all fear. Big tobacco, big pharm, and every other big everything will want to jump the canna wagon


I think it's the money behind Facebook that funded the AUMA here in CA . Can you see behind this one ?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 23, 2016)

TWS said:


> I think it's the money behind Facebook that funded the AUMA here in CA . Can you see behind this one ?


Apply those rules to the Sugar Industry the Country would be better off.
Think of the kids! 

WTF this isn't a politic thread, shit there goes my good attitude.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 23, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Apply those rules to the Sugar Industry the Country would be better off.
> Think of the kids!
> 
> WTF this isn't a politic thread, shit there goes my good attitude.


I was once talking about Big Sugar and damage to the Everglades, and the two guys at the table with me ducked. That is the kind of power the cane producers have in Florida. But it's mostly corn sweetener getting all the government help today. That comes from you know who being the first in the nation during Presidential Primary season.


----------



## BillyBlanks420 (Jul 23, 2016)

757growin said:


> Been trimiming all day and the reward was a nice pile of cougars milk kief
> View attachment 3739042
> So I packaged it up in some silk screen and got to squishen for my Friday night treat.
> View attachment 3739043
> Not a bad end of the day bonus. Can't beat that with a baseball bat!


T


----------



## pmt62382 (Jul 23, 2016)

Had to fix the Kosher Kush it was leaning so I tied it to a cement block 
 
 
 
Peace


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2016)

TWS said:


> Not surprising . The feds are the ones that rounded them up and put them on the reservations .
> Why should they be aloud and not common folk ?


because they are their own nation....


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> because they are their own nation....


Except for their roads. If that isn't a Trojan Horse, I've never seen one. {which, I haven't by the way}


----------



## WV: Jetson (Jul 23, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> WTF this isn't a politic thread, shit there goes my good attitude.


Smoke a bowl Papy, you'll feel better soon!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 23, 2016)

TWS said:


> Not surprising . The feds are the ones that rounded them up and put them on the reservations .
> Why should they be aloud and not common folk ?


Because they are their own fucking nation thats why.....fuck whatever bullshit "organization" is saying.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 23, 2016)

God save me from 18 year olds. I have had a kid sitting in my office talking Star Wars, God and Trump. I need to slip off to the tool room for a quick smoke, or my truth telling shields might slip. My customers today are half ass kin of mine, so I can't just tell the kid to get the fuck out. Hell, he was even calling me Cousin, and neither of us knew the other existed half an hour ago.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 23, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> God save me from 18 year olds. I have had a kid sitting in my office talking Star Wars, God and Trump. I need to slip off to the tool room for a quick smoke, or my truth telling shields might slip. My customers today are half ass kin of mine, so I can't just tell the kid to get the fuck out. *Hell, he was even calling me Cousin, and neither of us knew the other existed half an hour ago*.


You southerners.........
TMB-


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 23, 2016)

I would have told him to get the fuck out talking that shit. Cousin or no


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I would have told him to get the fuck out talking that shit. Cousin or no


He was not really kin to me. Back in the 70's his grandmother was married to one of my cousins for a few years. No kids came from that union, so no blood kinship. But because I have the same last name as his grandmother, there was no amount of explaining that would convince him otherwise.

And he was worried about my soul. Bless his heart.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## papapayne (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## papapayne (Jul 23, 2016)

Wet dreams In the ground loving life


----------



## papapayne (Jul 23, 2016)

Cq48


----------



## shynee mac (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## BcDigger (Jul 25, 2016)

Good morning everyone. Hope you all have a great Monday. I'm really happy with the way my garden is looking this year. I'm loving the way my first crosses are looking so far. The wgXcc are both flowering already and I have a beautiful male stud to pollinate. He was in a smartpot and was huge I had to chop 3/4down so I can control the flowers. sorry bout the picture quality.
Top to bottom, seawarp,
swamkskunkxrevolver.
Whitegrizzlyxcandycane (30g smartpot)
Whitegrizzlyxcandycane (18g tote)
Romulan.
Wgxcc male


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 25, 2016)

Black D.O.G.
 
 
@northeastmarco. How are your BDs looking?


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 25, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Good morning everyone. Hope you all have a great Monday. I'm really happy with the way my garden is looking this year. I'm loving the way my first crosses are looking so far. The wgXcc are both flowering already and I have a beautiful male stud to pollinate. He was in a smartpot and was huge I had to chop 3/4down so I can control the flowers. sorry bout the picture quality.
> Top to bottom, seawarp,
> swamkskunkxrevolver.
> Whitegrizzlyxcandycane (30g smartpot)
> ...


They look great!


----------



## BcDigger (Jul 25, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> They look great!


Thanks man. You got some beautiful plants yourself


----------



## TrimothyLeary (Jul 25, 2016)

Frisian Duck. This is my first time growing in the ground. She went outside after 2 weeks vegging indoors, on May 15. No idea how well she's doing, but looks good to me.

She's being trained to look ornamental.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 25, 2016)

TrimothyLeary said:


> Frisian Duck. This is my first time growing in the ground. She went outside after 2 weeks vegging indoors, on May 15. No idea how well she's doing, but looks good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had to reply just to give props to your call sign Trimothy...Lmao


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Jul 25, 2016)

TrimothyLeary said:


> Frisian Duck. This is my first time growing in the ground. She went outside after 2 weeks vegging indoors, on May 15. No idea how well she's doing, but looks good to me.
> 
> She's being trained to look ornamental.
> View attachment 3740973 View attachment 3740974


Good way to keep it secret. It blends in with all the other bushes and plants.


----------



## TrimothyLeary (Jul 25, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> Good way to keep it secret. It blends in with all the other bushes and plants.


Yes, she and her 11 ducklings are enjoying their anonymity. Late blooming butterfly bushes, if anyone asks.


----------



## jimmerjammer (Jul 25, 2016)

L.S.D, Pakistan valley and Incredible bulk indoor 1000w hps organic soil day 10 of flower for L.S.D and incredible bulk, day 5 for Pakistan valley


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 25, 2016)

@MiddlerGuerrilla
Not as nice as yours.they are doing good about the size of the skidder trail in the pics in the New England thread.


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2016)

Filling in


----------



## 757growin (Jul 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Filling in
> 
> View attachment 3741569 View attachment 3741573 View attachment 3741574 View attachment 3741575 View attachment 3741576 View attachment 3741577


Looking clean up in there. Looks like they are filling out real nice. So you aren't just fishing while you're up there!


----------



## papapayne (Jul 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Filling in
> 
> View attachment 3741569 View attachment 3741573 View attachment 3741574 View attachment 3741575 View attachment 3741576 View attachment 3741577


Looking excellent man! How's the weather been out there?


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2016)

757growin said:


> Looking clean up in there. Looks like they are filling out real nice. So you aren't just fishing while you're up there!



Funny, I was thinking the same thing the other day .
Wish I was home to fish yellows 
Fishing is probably almost done for me . The plants need water everyday now in the heat and eat twice a week . They run out of water at different times everyday so ya gotta watch em. In the morning the look wet and like they
will last a whole day but be thirsty before the afternoon.
Last time someone watered them for me they didn't get enough and were pissed .
So you know they saying 

Weather is nice @papapayne .
95-100f
Clear skies and no floods .


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2016)

757growin said:


> Looking clean up in there. Looks like they are filling out real nice. So you aren't just fishing while you're up there!


I'm about ready to surpass my kiddie pool plant


----------



## 757growin (Jul 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'm about ready to surpass my kiddie pool plant


Everyone of those is a kiddie pool plant! Kicking ass man. Get ready for trim sessions from hell that never end. Like ground hogs day. Lolz
Yeah I'd like to get out and fish but probably won't. Puppy should be here next week so I'm stoked for that and I think my plants are finally stretching. Got a nice round of plants under way that I'm going good to put out in September too.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

Looks fukn great man!!


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looks fukn great man!!


Thanks vns


----------



## papapayne (Jul 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Funny, I was thinking the same thing the other day .
> Wish I was home to fish yellows
> Fishing is probably almost done for me . The plants need water everyday now in the heat and eat twice a week . They run out of water at different times everyday so ya gotta watch em. In the morning the look wet and like they
> will last a whole day but be thirsty before the afternoon.
> ...


Dang that's some nice wezther. Still having cold cloudy patches here more often then sunshine, but got sun on the forecast


----------



## BcDigger (Jul 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Filling in
> 
> View attachment 3741569 View attachment 3741573 View attachment 3741574 View attachment 3741575 View attachment 3741576 View attachment 3741577


Nice work tdub. I'm glad everything came together for you this season. Are you building another GH next year and bringing ruby to work it?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Filling in
> 
> View attachment 3741569 View attachment 3741573 View attachment 3741574 View attachment 3741575 View attachment 3741576 View attachment 3741577


sweet shit man....living the dream no matter how much trimming is involved


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Nice work tdub. I'm glad everything came together for you this season. Are you building another GH next year and bringing ruby to work it?





ruby fruit said:


> sweet shit man....living the dream no matter how much trimming is involved



Have a few different things in the fire for next season .
I hope we make it this year first.
A lot of political BS going on here.

It's been fun Rube . Very thankful to the people who made it come true and the support around me . 
Ahhhhh trimming ............


----------



## 757growin (Jul 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> sweet shit man....living the dream no matter how much trimming is involved


That pain from trimming will be pure pleasure. S&M style


----------



## Rhizosphere (Jul 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Filling in
> 
> View attachment 3741569 View attachment 3741573 View attachment 3741574 View attachment 3741575 View attachment 3741576 View attachment 3741577


now that is a garden tws everything is looking great hope all goes well and you have a safe harvest!! you and JJ by far have the biggest gardens and plants ive seen this year just awesome,very inspiring 

oh and did a little trout fishing today with my dad he got lucky like always and landed this monster native rainbow. no yellow fin but as far as trout goes for sure a fun fight.


----------



## Rhizosphere (Jul 25, 2016)

here are some pics from this year too!!


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2016)

Rhizosphere said:


> here are some pics from this year too!!


Your garden looks great . Your pops caught a beautiful fish . Is that in CA ?


----------



## Rhizosphere (Jul 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Your garden looks great . Your pops caught a beautiful fish . Is that in CA ?


yes sir beautiful Fresno California hahaha.just a personal garden, this year and has been a tough one for me for sure but there doing good thank you.


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2016)

Rhizosphere said:


> yes sir beautiful Fresno California lol


We used to fish Edison alot . Up by Shaver and Huntington lakes. When there is water in it it was good fishing and trolling for Browns . I actually like the area more so than the east side .


----------



## Rhizosphere (Jul 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> We used to fish Edison alot . Up by Shaver and Huntington lakes. When there is water in it it was good fishing and trolling for Browns . I actually like the area more so than the east side .


yes down the 168 is a beautiful area the Central Sierras for the most part is pretty awesome. that fish came out of the san joaquin river below millerton lake at a place called lost lake park believe it or not. if you look at the picture you can see it has no clipped fins it was a naturally river born trout pretty rare catch around those parts these days haha..


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 26, 2016)

Rhizosphere said:


> now that is a garden tws everything is looking great hope all goes well and you have a safe harvest!! you and JJ by far have the biggest gardens and plants ive seen this year just awesome,very inspiring
> 
> oh and did a little trout fishing today with my dad he got lucky like always and landed this monster native rainbow. no yellow fin but as far as trout goes for sure a fun fight.


Thats a beutiful speciman...

The fish ! Not your dad lol


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 26, 2016)

@TWS. @Smidge34. @doublejj. @getawaymountain 
Need some input. Any idea what this shit is? Eggs of some sort? I can't find any insects or damage. It's on my IAs. Seems to be more of it on one than the other. Thought maybe it might just be something that's been blown onto them but I didn't find it on the surrounding weeds. I'm about to go spray them down with Botnigard ES.
And by the way the smell is fucking delicious and the sugar leaves are already coated with resin. What a fucking strain!!!


----------



## TrimothyLeary (Jul 26, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> @TWS. @Smidge34. @doublejj. @getawaymountain
> Need some input. Any idea what this shit is? Eggs of some sort? I can't find any insects or damage. It's on my IAs. Seems to be more of it on one than the other. Thought maybe it might just be something that's been blown onto them but I didn't find it on the surrounding weeds. I'm about to go spray them down with Botnigard ES.
> And by the way the smell is fucking delicious and the sugar leaves are already coated with resin. What a fucking strain!!!


Scale? That's all I can think of.

Almost there.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Filling in
> 
> View attachment 3741569 View attachment 3741573 View attachment 3741574 View attachment 3741575 View attachment 3741576 View attachment 3741577


Very clean man. Big props on the set-up.


----------



## vino4russ (Jul 26, 2016)

Everthing is growing healthy and happy...loving the 96 deg So Cal heat.
Afghani freebie is growing awesome but not showing sex yet....maybe soon.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 26, 2016)

RumBayou  
Bear Creek Kush


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> RumBayouView attachment 3742092 View attachment 3742093
> Bear Creek KushView attachment 3742096View attachment 3742097


Fucking DeeLicous
What are the genetics of the RB?


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 26, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> @TWS. @Smidge34. @doublejj. @getawaymountain
> Need some input. Any idea what this shit is? Eggs of some sort? I can't find any insects or damage. It's on my IAs. Seems to be more of it on one than the other. Thought maybe it might just be something that's been blown onto them but I didn't find it on the surrounding weeds. I'm about to go spray them down with Botnigard ES.
> And by the way the smell is fucking delicious and the sugar leaves are already coated with resin. What a fucking strain!!!
> View attachment 3741921
> ...


I think I may have found the culprit.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> We used to fish Edison alot . Up by Shaver and Huntington lakes. When there is water in it it was good fishing and trolling for Browns . I actually like the area more so than the east side .


when I was a teen, my mom & stepdad ran Shaver Lodge for several years. We had a restaurant & bar & 15 rental cabins. A Chevron gas station & the only gas pumps on the water at Shaver lake. we had 6 aluminum boats for rent. It's where I met my wife before going into the Army..You could catch 3lb rainbows all day off the dock casting roostertails.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 26, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> I think I may have found the culprit.
> View attachment 3742131
> View attachment 3742132


I was gonna say it liked liked shit left behind by something?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 26, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> I think I may have found the culprit.
> View attachment 3742131
> View attachment 3742132


Fkng bastards there. Smash em


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I was gonna say it liked liked shit left behind by something?


Exactly. That was my first thought but I couldn't find any critters. When I went out to hit them with Botnigard I found it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 26, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Fucking DeeLicous
> What are the genetics of the RB?


It is swamp wrecked ( purple wreck x og kush) x blue moonshine 

This is one one of the testers my friend @DCobeen grew


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 26, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> I think I may have found the culprit.
> View attachment 3742131
> View attachment 3742132


Double ended looking fukr huh.


----------



## Rhizosphere (Jul 26, 2016)

doublejj said:


> when I was a teen, my mom & stepdad ran Shaver Lodge for several years. We had a restaurant & bar & 15 rental cabins. A Chevron gas station & the only gas pumps on the water at Shaver lake. we had 6 aluminum boats for rent. It's where I met my wife before going into the Army..You could catch 3lb rainbows all day off the dock casting roostertails.


did you know a dwayne taylor or the taylor family???


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 26, 2016)

Blueberry OG


Cherry pie


Grand master sr



@ruby fruit


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 26, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> Blueberry OG
> 
> 
> Cherry pie
> ...


fantastic stuff...they all look good but im impressed by how much the cherry pie has taken off for a late planted clone !


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> fantastic stuff...they all look good but im impressed by how much the cherry pie has taken off for a late planted clone !


I don't think it was a clone? It came from TMB.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 26, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> I don't think it was a clone? It came from TMB.


It's a clone.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 26, 2016)

I have a good memory for a stoner !!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 26, 2016)

Humboldt Seed Organisation Black D.O.G Feminised Seeds 
5 Seeds Per Pack
DNA Genetics Training Day Feminised Seeds 
6 Seeds Per Pack
Nirvana Wonder Woman Feminised Seeds 
5 Seeds Per Pack 
FREE: 2x Sour Kush x 2 (DNA Genetics Seeds Offer) FREE
FREE: 1 X Delicious Candy Feminised Seed, 2 X World of Seeds Pakistan Valley Feminised Seeds, 3 X Delicious Critical Jack Herer Feminised Seeds, 2 Extra World of Seeds Pakistan Valley Feminised Seeds FREE

ordered these today anyone done well with training day from DNA genetics?


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 26, 2016)

@TWS northern auto, this is the best looking one, tight nugs, massive stalk and actual bud formation where most autos are leafy as fuck, this one is nice..  
Stumbleberry

Skywalker og, smaller plant is a late start seawarp

Left seadragon, right seawarp, and the little auto upfront is pinkie pie X white widow 
Candy train

Skywalker og

RKS reserva privada


----------



## TWS (Jul 26, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> I think I may have found the culprit.
> View attachment 3742131
> View attachment 3742132


 I was gonna say worm shit but you said you didn't see anything . Good job. It's that time to start spraying too.


----------



## TWS (Jul 26, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> @TWS northern auto, this is the best looking one, tight nugs, massive stalk and actual bud formation where most autos are leafy as fuck, this one is nice.. View attachment 3742545View attachment 3742546 View attachment 3742547
> Stumbleberry
> View attachment 3742548
> Skywalker og, smaller plant is a late start seawarp
> ...


Thanks for sharing . I'm not to sure about buying a bunch of the NL autos yet so thanks .
The garden is looking good and healthy .


----------



## TWS (Jul 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Humboldt Seed Organisation Black D.O.G Feminised Seeds
> 5 Seeds Per Pack
> DNA Genetics Training Day Feminised Seeds
> 6 Seeds Per Pack
> ...


 Sour Kush is aka headband . Your best pick .


----------



## TWS (Jul 26, 2016)

I wonder who would win ? 
An assain bug or a praying mantis . I gonna stage a cage fight.


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Thanks for sharing . I'm not to sure about buying a bunch of the NL autos yet so thanks .
> The garden is looking good and healthy .


Mind you I slightly stunted them so they could be bigger. I pollinated a branch with getaway lemon skunk  and thanks


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> I wonder who would win ?
> An assain bug or a praying mantis . I gonna stage a cage fight.


My mom had an assassin bug get in her shirt mowing and it fucked her up


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 26, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> Blueberry OG
> 
> 
> Cherry pie
> ...


Very nice sir


----------



## TWS (Jul 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> My mom had an assassin bug get in her shirt mowing and it fucked her up


Oh wow. I didn't know the would harm people but makes sense . I'm gonna try to move the mantis to the bug on a leaf .
I think the mantis is just gonna reach out and grab him like a pit on a cat.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 26, 2016)

@TWS They can bite you and one species in south America the kissing bug bites you on the face the turns around and shits on it so when you rub your face you get a parasite Chagas


----------



## TWS (Jul 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @TWS They can bite you and one species in south America the kissing bug bites you on the face the turns around and shits on it so when you rub your face you get a parasite Chagas


They are a bug killing machine . I see carnage everywhere.


----------



## TWS (Jul 26, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> @TWS northern auto, this is the best looking one, tight nugs, massive stalk and actual bud formation where most autos are leafy as fuck, this one is nice.. View attachment 3742545View attachment 3742546 View attachment 3742547
> Stumbleberry
> View attachment 3742548
> Skywalker og, smaller plant is a late start seawarp
> ...


Almost forgot about your RKS . Don't let me. She looks good , waiting for a smoke and smell report . 

Did you take some cuttings ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Sour Kush is aka headband . Your best pick .


I got one spot for a bdog and if you think the sour kush is better than training day that might pull the second spot I reckon I owe a plant strain you pick to grow after all gboss and tmb have had the honour so far since I joined riu ?


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I got one spot for a bdog and if you think the sour kush is better than training day that might pull the second spot I reckon I owe a plant strain you pick to grow after all gboss and tmb have had the honour so far since I joined riu ?


I'm down . What ever happened to that old school northern light seed you had ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'm down . What ever happened to that old school northern light seed you had ?


couldn't germinate it but maybe I should go try germinate the last 3 I got imagine getting a male of that for a breeding session


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'm down . What ever happened to that old school northern light seed you had ?


I should send tem and the others to mo he could get a couple to germinate more than me these are all like 20 yrs old but some aussie genetics in one bag to that I remember had really fine red hairs kinda like a pale green thai bud


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 27, 2016)

You know your an aussie when u tell the family noone can use your trailer cos u are cooking this years soil


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Humboldt Seed Organisation Black D.O.G Feminised Seeds
> 5 Seeds Per Pack
> DNA Genetics Training Day Feminised Seeds
> 6 Seeds Per Pack
> ...


The Training Day is the mother of Marco's Candytrain.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> It is swamp wrecked ( purple wreck x og kush) x blue moonshine
> 
> This is one one of the testers my friend @DCobeen grew View attachment 3742436


That's looks a lot like my only pheno. Lots of purple starting to show and frosted over 45+ days since flip. I'll post up a pic in your thread tonight.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 27, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> The Training Day is the mother of Marco's Candytrain.


that's interesting smidge for sure....hope you keeping well mate


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks man, you too. My data plan was down to last few bytes the last couple days, so I've been offline til it renewed at midnight. I'm too cheap to give ATT another $15.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 27, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Thanks man, you too. My data plan was down to last few bytes the last couple days, so I've been offline til it renewed at midnight. I'm too cheap to give ATT another $15.


im not to cheap if it was porn I needed lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> im not to cheap if it was porn I needed lol


Then I fall back on dropbox or the trusty extra hard drive


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 27, 2016)

I have hours of the stuff downloaded. You never know when you will find the need to rub one out in a SHTF scenario. A bird in hand is worth three in the tree or some shit.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 27, 2016)

some beautiful sunflowers going strong.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 27, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I have hours of the stuff downloaded. You never know when you will find the need to rub one out in a SHTF scenario. A bird in hand is worth three in the tree or some shit.


Exactly. Stress relieving rub


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 27, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I have hours of the stuff downloaded. You never know when you will find the need to rub one out in a SHTF scenario. A bird in hand is worth three in the tree or some shit.


LMFAO


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Then I fall back on dropbox or the trusty extra hard drive


fuck watching movies id rather go look at live cams for shits and giggles but its rare as we get older lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> View attachment 3742686


just came back on here after a root...yes I cleaned my hands theres no mickey juice on the keyboard


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 27, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> some beautiful sunflowers going strong.View attachment 3742684 View attachment 3742685


nice looking pic !


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 27, 2016)

Botnigard ES, it's what's for breakfast. Came out to my IAs this morning and found the remains of one of those green caterpillars. It was a dangling black mushy remain...muahaha. These IAs impress the shit out of me. They just keep getting bigger and bigger as they flower. There are gonna be a passel of 2ft + long buds on the taller of the 2 and she has reached the 6 ft mark. And ooh that smell.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 27, 2016)

I brought my reading glasses this morning and can spot them little bastards much easier. I did a thorough spray down. If I find any of those fuckers a couple days from now I'm bringing out my super soaker pressurized tank. Three different sizes I found.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 27, 2016)

Lmao I have to take my cheaters in with me too or I can't see shit close up. Guess I need to mix up some BT. I've never used it before, but believe I read a tbsp to the gallon. I guess it needs to applied weekly and after rains? Never used it but bought a jug as I know worm shit has been the cause of a lot of my mold issues in recent years.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 27, 2016)

I just read an article that recommends up to 4 tbsp per gallon. 


Smidge34 said:


> Lmao I have to take my cheaters in with me too or I can't see shit close up. Guess I need to mix up some BT. I've never used it before, but believe I read a tbsp to the gallon. I guess it needs to applied weekly and after rains? Never used it but bought a jug as I know worm shit has been the cause of a lot of my mold issues in recent years.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 27, 2016)

This Botnigard ES is 1-2 teaspoons per gallon. I picked those 3 worms off after my spray down. Brought them home to see if they turn to mush by tomorrow and hopefully so...I'll sleep much better tomorrow night if so. And yes no doubt it's a huge catalyst for mold.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 27, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I just read an article that recommends up to 4 tbsp per gallon.


I did 1 teaspoon for my quart spray bottle. If I don't like the results tomorrow I'll beef up the dose.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 27, 2016)

I also read where 2 tbsp burned the shit out of one dude's plants.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 27, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> This Botnigard ES is 1-2 teaspoons per gallon. I picked those 3 worms off after my spray down. Brought them home to see if they turn to mush by tomorrow and hopefully so...I'll sleep much better tomorrow night if so. And yes no doubt it's a huge catalyst for mold.


Pretty much every bit of mold I get these days is caused by caterpillar damage. Lucky I've lot lost much in the last few years. The ticket is to be proactive.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 27, 2016)

The three older BST2's at the FP patch have started to flower. I got the big male and two females like I was wanting. But I was wanting the younger ones to veg a little longer. Now I will have to make time to get to the GN patch to see if the ones there are flowering too.



I'm only down to 13 hours 41 minutes of {actual} daylight, so it's a little earlier than I would have guessed. But this is a new strain, so I'm learning as I go.


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Almost forgot about your RKS . Don't let me. She looks good , waiting for a smoke and smell report .
> 
> Did you take some cuttings ?


Will do she has a spicy skunk smell. And yes I took cuttings


----------



## Big Herk (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 27, 2016)

The wood post are 8' tall.. No signs of flower yet on indica's this year I did too levels of net since last year after the first rain all the colas fell over.. Bring on flower season  
Purple haze X Jurple Bigbud


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 27, 2016)

so KY man was here replying to every ones comments for a gd month or two then i see he visited toke n talk and the regular crew over there you know who i mean ...it seems tnt may have claimed another victim lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 27, 2016)

cherry pie

cherry pie glue garden pics


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> so KY man was here replying to every ones comments for a gd month or two then i see he visited toke n talk and the regular crew over there you know who i mean ...it seems tnt may have claimed another victim lol


Yeah think uncle fuck ran him off


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah think uncle fuck ran him off


wouldn't be the first. I can email him and see whats up


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> wouldn't be the first. I can email him and see whats up


yeah i was just curious the mans set in his ways old school and while we don't always agree with him hes old school and straight talking i gather...nothing wrong with that hope he finds his way back...i guess hes gotta stop threatening to put ppl thru the meat grinder like he said in that weird world tnt lol


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Jul 27, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> Pretty much every bit of mold I get these days is caused by caterpillar damage. Lucky I've lot lost much in the last few years. The ticket is to be proactive.


3 years ago when we lived in town I had bud worms (I belive they are larvae from moths). Since we moved up to our new place on the mountain, we haven't had a 1.
Not sure why. Maybe elevation, but I doubt it. Where we lived before was around 500ft, we are only at 1600ft now, so I can't belive elevation has anything to do with it.

Whatever the difference is, I'll take it. I hate bud worms...!!


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 27, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> 3 years ago when we lived in town I had bud worms (I belive they are larvae from moths). Since we moved up to our new place on the mountain, we haven't had a 1.
> Not sure why. Maybe elevation, but I doubt it. Where we lived before was around 500ft, we are only at 1600ft now, so I can't belive elevation has anything to do with it.
> 
> Whatever the difference is, I'll take it. I hate bud worms...!!


What's the bat population like where your at now?
Bats are my best weapon vs. moths / bud worms.
TMB-


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Jul 27, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> What's the bat population like where your at now?
> Bats are my best weapon vs. moths / bud worms.
> TMB-


I'm not sure. I've been out at dusk a hundred + times and have yet to see any bat activity.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 27, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> I'm not sure. I've been out at dusk a hundred + times and have yet to see any bat activity.


I've had bats swooping on my garden in the evenings. I've been considering building a bat house.


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> I've had bats swooping on my garden in the evenings. I've been considering building a bat house.


When my kids played little League night games I used to watch the bats nab the moths out of the HID lights. Very efficient they are .


----------



## thumper60 (Jul 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> When my kids played little League night games I used to watch the bats nab the moths out of the HID lights. Very efficient they are .


I can c u now starring up at the light,while your boy hits a homerun an ya miss it haha


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 28, 2016)

Found these in a bucket of water while doing some watering. And a swamp walker og


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 28, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Found these in a bucket of water while doing some watering. And a swamp walker ogView attachment 3743635View attachment 3743636


Natural fertilizer  that swamp Walker looks great


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 28, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Natural fertilizer  that swamp Walker looks great


Found a baby white perch the other day


----------



## thumper60 (Jul 28, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Found these in a bucket of water while doing some watering. And a swamp walker ogView attachment 3743635View attachment 3743636


ya got some golden shiner,good trout bait I wouldn't put them any where near the plants critters be looking for the smell


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 28, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> ya got some golden shiner,good trout bait I wouldn't put them any where near the plants critters be looking for the smell


I thought those looked like shiners, as a kid in Oklahoma we would get 3 dozen small shiners for a buck.
Killed the crappie with them. 
Moved to Oregon in 1975, went to a GI Joe's (sporting goods store) and asked were the shiners were. The guy gave me an isle number, well I'm back there looking for a live well...wtf. So I go get him, show me the shiners. Takes me to the isle and shows me some pickled looking shiners in a jar...WTF again. 
He tells me no live bait in Oregon...haven't seen a shiner since them.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 28, 2016)

Picking off dead worms this morning.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 28, 2016)

We kill the crappie on KY Lake @slow drawl, mostly on minnow tipped crappie jigs by vertical spider rigging several poles fanned out across the front. I'm only good for two poles unless the third is in my hand. The bites are real subtle sometimes and my eyes and brain can handle two, but three I need to use another sense.


----------



## thumper60 (Jul 28, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> We kill the crappie on KY Lake @slow drawl, mostly on minnow tipped crappie jigs by vertical spider rigging several poles fanned out across the front. I'm only good for two poles unless the third is in my hand. The bites are real subtle sometimes and my eyes and brain can handle two, but three I need to use another sense.
> View attachment 3743652


I think crappie is the best eating fresh water fish there is,eat crappie or bass before trout,we are loaded with crappie up this way any thing over a foot is huge up here,i ice fish for them in winter cookem as ya catchemi use jig pole to catchem under ice


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 28, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> I think crappie is the best eating fresh water fish there is,eat crappie or bass before trout,we are loaded with crappie up this way any thing over a foot is huge up here,i ice fish for them in winter cookem as ya catchemi use jig pole to catchem under ice


Agreed...it goes Crappie, Bluegill/red ear/sunfish/etc., then largemouth Bass for my liking.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 28, 2016)

It used to be bluegill/redear, then crappie for me until I got into a February sauger run with a guide on Percy Priest Lake in Nashville several years ago and they moved to the head of the pack. A couple years after that I went fishing in May in central Wisconsin and caught and ate my first walleye and moved them to the front haha. Shit though, there ain't a lot of difference as far as the good shit to eat factor goes between any of those fish. After that I guess it's white bass, then other bass, then flathead cat, then channel, then blues. 

I have to give a shout out to a fish that gets a bad rap. My grandma could fix freshwater carp into patties that tasted like a mackerel/salmon mix. Pretty damn good if you know how to clean the meat up right after dressing, just like catfish.


----------



## thumper60 (Jul 28, 2016)

iam lucky to live on large river,grandson with his first bass


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 28, 2016)

Those catfish I rated were based on lake caught fish. My number one favorite catfish is a hybrid channel straight from a well aerated pond. Those filets require no trimming imo.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 28, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> We kill the crappie on KY Lake @slow drawl, mostly on minnow tipped crappie jigs by vertical spider rigging several poles fanned out across the front. I'm only good for two poles unless the third is in my hand. The bites are real subtle sometimes and my eyes and brain can handle two, but three I need to use another sense.
> View attachment 3743652


That's pretty cool, never seen that before. I've been segregated from good crappie fishing since I moved to Oregon. We have em here, but not anything like back there.


----------



## thumper60 (Jul 28, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> That's pretty cool, never seen that before. I've been segregated from good crappie fishing since I moved to Oregon. We have em here, but not anything like back there.


we never had crappie in maine till about 15 yrs ago,now they in most bodies of water, dam flat landers


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 28, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> I think crappie is the best eating fresh water fish there is,eat crappie or bass before trout,we are loaded with crappie up this way any thing over a foot is huge up here,i ice fish for them in winter cookem as ya catchemi use jig pole to catchem under ice


I totally agree with you. Since I can't get my crappie fix my go to replacement are the pink fin surfperch we have here along the coast. Fun to catch and delicious.


----------



## thumper60 (Jul 28, 2016)

just pulled the garlic hope its enough to last till next yr


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 28, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> we never had crappie in maine till about 15 yrs ago,now they in most bodies of water, dam flat landers


We have a lake here close to my house that started off as a trout lake 40 some years ago. It now has large mouth, small mouth (state record), crappie, blue gill, yellow perch, catfish. I know a guy that dumped some good sized sturgeon in there as well 30 years ago. All illegal transplants as for as the state is concerned.


----------



## pmt62382 (Jul 28, 2016)

Peace


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jul 28, 2016)

One of the headband


----------



## jacrispy (Jul 28, 2016)

gsc, incredible bulk, peppermint kush.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 28, 2016)

Getting there with my light depot. Some look like a week or so and others 2-3 weeks away. I have the next round ready to go out though.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 28, 2016)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Very clean man. Big props on the set-up.


Is this the same "Raider Fan" that grew the Purple Kush a few years back?
TMB-


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 28, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Is this the same "Raider Fan" that grew the Purple Kush a few years back?
> TMB-


Ha ha, yeah thats me brother. How have you been? I've stayed of the the threads for a while, but I am still around. Just admiring the trees lol.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 28, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Getting there with my light depot. Some look like a week or so and others 2-3 weeks away. I have the next round ready to go out though.
> 
> View attachment 3743963 View attachment 3743964 View attachment 3743965


Looking good SG! Glad to see you still around too


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 28, 2016)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Looking good SG! Glad to see you still around too


Thanks man. If I remember right you havent been around in a long while? yes? welcome back.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 28, 2016)

Yeah Brother it's been a minute ( or 4 yrs lol), but this 110 deg weather has me hiding out in the AC during the day and I stumbled back into RUI last week. I havent posted any garden pics yet, just lurking mostly ha ha. Thanks for the welcome and good to see you still around.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 28, 2016)

Grand Master kush 
 

Wet dreams 

 


Las Vegas purple kush


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 28, 2016)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Ha ha, yeah thats me brother. How have you been? I've stayed of the the threads for a while, but I am still around. Just admiring the trees lol.


Good to see you brother......long time.
You still working that PK?
We going to make the playoff's this season? Our biggest hole was the DB's last season, glad to see they addressed that issue. Hoping for good things. We'll have to get together this season and tailgate.
TMB-


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 28, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Good to see you brother......long time.
> You still working that PK?
> We going to make the playoff's this season? Our biggest hole was the DB's last season, glad to see they addressed that issue. Hoping for good things. We'll have to get together this season and tailgate.
> TMB-


I had some family dinamic changes a few years ago that required me to scrap the indoor, so had to let the PK go. I do miss her though.
Yeah man, for sure on the tailgating. I have 4 seats on the west side and I tailgate just about every game. my parking pass is in D lot. Le tme know and we will hook up at a game.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 28, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Grand Master kush
> View attachment 3744063
> 
> Wet dreams
> ...


Looking good Papa, but I don't think your going to make the 8 unit mark with those Grand Masters. Looking like a bit of a stretch on some of those?
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 28, 2016)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I had some family dinamic changes a few years ago that required me to scrap the indoor, so had to let the PK go. I do miss her though.
> Yeah man, for sure on the tailgating. I have 4 seats on the west side and I tailgate just about every game. my parking pass is in D lot. Le tme know and we will hook up at a game.


Do you use all 4 seats every game? If they're for sale for one game I'd be interested.
My brother and in laws come up from SoCal for at least 1 game every year. Drinkers (mellow), but not smokers. I need me a smoking partner, so I need to find other tickets, now I'm not interested in yours....LOL.
I'd love to tailgate with you, I have a few good "Raider" stories.......laughing! Tough for me to go before Thanksgiving......busy. We were thinking Carolina, but that will be a tough ticket, so it might be Houston after the bye. We still need to figure this out.
TMB-


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 28, 2016)

got some hops blooming


----------



## Kidbruv (Jul 28, 2016)

Figured this was a good a place to ask this question since I don't think it's worthy of its own thread.

I'm growing a single plant in a container outdoors just for fun. It's a Kush of some sort but that's as specific as I got from the guy I got the clone from. I noticed today what looks to be some pistils and would like some confirmation that the plant is already showing outward signs of flowering.

I expected it to switch any time now from veg but am surprised that it might already be showing. Here are a couple pics. Excuse the quality - my phone ain't great with macro/closeup. I should mention that I'm at about 43.5 degrees N latitude.

Thx all


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 28, 2016)

Bruvyman said:


> Figured this was a good a place to ask this question since I don't think it's worthy of its own thread.
> 
> I'm growing a single plant in a container outdoors just for fun. It's a Kush of some sort but that's as specific as I got from the guy I got the clone from. I noticed today what looks to be some pistils and would like some confirmation that the plant is already showing outward signs of flowering.
> 
> ...


those are just preflowers but should be soon.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 28, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Looking good Papa, but I don't think your going to make the 8 unit mark with those Grand Masters. Looking like a bit of a stretch on some of those?
> TMB-


Yes I don't think so either. Been really cloudy and cold this season. Finally have sun this last week, but definitely didn't have the nice long good sun for veg like last year. Whatever the yield will be, will be. Will still be Clean quality medicine, and a lot more lessons learned this year to make next year even better.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3744190


hahaha thats the way


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 28, 2016)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3744190


MJ looks small!
Nice work farmer, now lets see the rest!
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 28, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Do you use all 4 seats every game? If they're for sale for one game I'd be interested.
> My brother and in laws come up from SoCal for at least 1 game every year. Drinkers (mellow), but not smokers. I need me a smoking partner, so I need to find other tickets, now I'm not interested in yours....LOL.
> I'd love to tailgate with you, I have a few good "Raider" stories.......laughing! Tough for me to go before Thanksgiving......busy. We were thinking Carolina, but that will be a tough ticket, so it might be Houston after the bye. We still need to figure this out.
> TMB-


Well it won't be Houston, they play in Mexico this year......sux.
TMB-


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

That MJ makes MJ look like a little bitch


----------



## 757growin (Jul 28, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> MJ looks small!
> Nice work farmer, now lets see the rest!
> TMB-


Thanks bro. She's the best, the rest just can't compete. 1 and 3 pounders I'm guessing with the rest. But I got some pics in my last minute pooponics garden thread. I got these going to make up for those smaller plants
 
I'll put em out in September. I may have a few more then these plants too


----------



## 757growin (Jul 28, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Well it won't be Houston, they play in Mexico this year......sux.
> TMB-


I was about to see the ny giants play the rams in LA and blam they are in fucking London. International thievery!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 28, 2016)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3744190


Looking great


----------



## papapayne (Jul 28, 2016)

Las Vegas purple kush 
 

Purple trainwreck


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 28, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Las Vegas purple kush
> View attachment 3744225
> 
> Purple trainwreck
> View attachment 3744228


Pure fucking dank man!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

I could roll in that stuff!!! And be a happy fat bastard


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2016)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3744190


Mmmm.....wow . Do you top ?


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2016)

pmt62382 said:


> View attachment 3743898
> Peace


Filling in !


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> One of the headband


She's a bulbous stinky strain .


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Getting there with my light depot. Some look like a week or so and others 2-3 weeks away. I have the next round ready to go out though.
> 
> View attachment 3743963 View attachment 3743964 View attachment 3743965


Working it !


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 3743919 View attachment 3743921 View attachment 3743924 View attachment 3743926 View attachment 3743929 View attachment 3743932 View attachment 3743933 gsc, incredible bulk, peppermint kush.



Gonna take me along time to open these .


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 29, 2016)

Never seen such a wet July. I haven't needed to water the entire month minus a little bit for the sake of applying nutes. Got 1.2 yesterday and up around 20 for the month. Crazy Summer.... I just hope the tap shuts off come mid August.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm at 14 inches myself and more on way before July is over. There is between a 40-60% of rain every day for next 10.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 29, 2016)

He'll it is so dry here I had to start watering the lawn. Got tired of nice flower beds and brown grass


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> He'll it is so dry here I had to start watering the lawn. Got tired of nice flower beds and brown grass


Same here bro only a inch of rain this month, I'm getting ready to haul more water right now


----------



## TWS (Jul 29, 2016)

I never understood why people build in a flood plain when they won't even sell you insurance .


----------



## 757growin (Jul 29, 2016)

TWS said:


> I never understood why people build in a flood plain when they won't even sell you insurance .


Flood insurance?


----------



## TWS (Jul 29, 2016)

757growin said:


> Flood insurance?


Fire


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 29, 2016)

Came back in from putting on nutes and my soon to be bride is getting her Led head on...the plants are exploding in the sun....life is good.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 29, 2016)

TWS said:


> I never understood why people build in a flood plain when they won't even sell you insurance .


I've wondered about the socal people who's houses burn every other year.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 29, 2016)

TWS said:


> Fire


I have flood insurance for my house in Virginia. It's through a federal government program. I have fire here


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 29, 2016)

Took the first two big girls out of the light del 4 days ago and they got chopped today. 6 more come out today leaving the cherry pie glue , haog , and grape ape. They will come out in 4 days when I hang the next batch. Last crop will be mound planted in the ground. I already put the gods gift, Frank's Gift, and Charlotte web in there holes


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 29, 2016)

I have some that are looking ready. I've grown plants outside but always small. Definitely different w the light depo. The timing difference in varieties seems more pronounced to me outdoors too... I have a mix of ones almost ready to 3weeks away still. Lol


----------



## shynee mac (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

Insurance


TWS said:


> I never understood why people build in a flood plain when they won't even sell you insurance .


Is the biggest scam ever


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 29, 2016)

BST1 in the GN patch is further into flower than the BST2's. Looks like maybe a week in. That would have put my length of day at 13 hours 40 minutes. No wonder I had an early flower problem with this strain in the spring.


----------



## innerG (Jul 29, 2016)

First real outdoor experiment coming along. 

Amnesia:
 

Ace of Spades:
 

The Ace of Spades looks stretchy to me, but we'll see I guess.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 29, 2016)

Time to fill it back up boys 
I have 3 with a week left and these get chopped in 4 days


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm so right behind you doc. It's at this point that I love the light depo. Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I'm so right behind you doc. It's at this point that I love the light depo. Lol


Good song there


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 29, 2016)

I like this one too. My slightly stupid radio has been it for me lately..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 29, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I'm so right behind you doc. It's at this point that I love the light depo. Lol


Yes sir time for the pay off


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 29, 2016)

Wanted to ask you all a question about watering. As in.. is this enough outdoor?

Plants are in 10g and 5g softpot directly on straw covered grass. Roots can grow through to ground. (No pesticides or ferts on yard). We water at 4:30/5pm every day, once a day. We do soak the shit out of them. Veggies get same treatment. Everything is happy and never wilts. But... will they do better if watered more? Maybe the pots are wicking from the ground. The rest of the yard is watered well once a day too.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

Depends on how hot it gets and how much the wind is blowing imo. I tend to water vegging plants in the morning and flowering plants evening. How dry are they come morning when sun is up?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

@SomeGuy I could listen to that song and reefer madness from kottonmouth kings on repeat. I love smoking music


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @SomeGuy I could listen to that song and reefer madness from kottonmouth kings on repeat. I love smoking music


A couple hours ago I heard a song on XPoNenetial Radio. The lines I remember were "I'm going to vaporize. I'm going to get high." I did a Google search and couldn't find it. Cool song though.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Depends on how hot it gets and how much the wind is blowing imo. I tend to water vegging plants in the morning and flowering plants evening. How dry are they come morning when sun is up?


Here I won't water the flowering girls till morning so the humidity won't spike when I tarp


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> A couple hours ago I heard a song on XPoNenetial Radio. The lines I remember were "I'm going to vaporize. I'm going to get high." I did a Google search and couldn't find it. Cool song though.


Reggae, rap?


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Reggae, rap?


No, more of a jazzy sound. They have playlist on XPoNentail. I need to look it up on there.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 29, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> No, more of a jazzy sound. They have playlist on XPoNentail. I need to look it up on there.


Alright, I looked it up. It was Amos Lee. I had listened to it from the Google search, and didn't think it was the same song. Maybe I need to vaporize....


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Depends on how hot it gets and how much the wind is blowing imo. I tend to water vegging plants in the morning and flowering plants evening. How dry are they come morning when sun is up?


Still soaked from overnight. They seem to only dry out late afternoon. They are damn big for me. Lol. My gyb#2 pheno from mohican has the thickest colas. 

Oh. One note. Hyroot gave me some labs he made to try. Omg. Great stuff for folier! It stinks but the plants love this shit. 

Also, smell seems kept down this time. They smell like hell when touched but I don't smell them pulling in to the drive or out back except for an occasional light whiff


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Still soaked from overnight. They seem to only dry out late afternoon. They are damn big for me. Lol. My gyb#2 pheno from mohican has the thickest colas.
> 
> Oh. One note. Hyroot gave me some labs he made to try. Omg. Great stuff for folier! It stinks but the plants love this shit.
> 
> Also, smell seems kept down this time. They smell like hell when touched but I don't smell them pulling in to the drive or out back except for an occasional light whiff


My plants have been the same rgd smell for the last 7-8 months, all strains; reek when you touch them but not in general as before. I need to make up some more LAB. Good shit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Alright, I looked it up. It was Amos Lee. I had listened to it from the Google search, and didn't think it was the same song. Maybe I need to vaporize....


Cool song Larry


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 29, 2016)

I think of my wife w this one.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 29, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> 3 years ago when we lived in town I had bud worms (I belive they are larvae from moths). Since we moved up to our new place on the mountain, we haven't had a 1.
> Not sure why. Maybe elevation, but I doubt it. Where we lived before was around 500ft, we are only at 1600ft now, so I can't belive elevation has anything to do with it.
> 
> Whatever the difference is, I'll take it. I hate bud worms...!!


Things that make you go hmm??

I am just under 1700 foot here in So Cal inland area and I have buds worms like crazy and have to spray every two weeks.. This just came in to my mind, I have a lot of nurseries and garden centers around me.. I wonder if they are being brought in from other areas ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> I wonder if they are being brought in from other areas ?


definitely could be


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> definitely could be


For some events, our customers bring in flowers and ferns. We get 2-3 snakes a year this way. If snakes can hitch a ride, moths/worms surely can.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jul 29, 2016)

TWS said:


> She's a bulbous stinky strain .


I did some last year smell so good it is the dhn headband


----------



## supchaka (Jul 29, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Wanted to ask you all a question about watering. As in.. is this enough outdoor?
> 
> Plants are in 10g and 5g softpot directly on straw covered grass. Roots can grow through to ground. (No pesticides or ferts on yard). We water at 4:30/5pm every day, once a day. We do soak the shit out of them. Veggies get same treatment. Everything is happy and never wilts. But... will they do better if watered more? Maybe the pots are wicking from the ground. The rest of the yard is watered well once a day too.


I'm watering 2 gallons every morning to my 15 gal smart pot. Seems to be working fine for me. On them super hot days I'll hit her twice.


----------



## TWS (Jul 29, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> Things that make you go hmm??
> 
> I am just under 1700 foot here in So Cal inland area and I have buds worms like crazy and have to spray every two weeks.. This just came in to my mind, I have a lot of nurseries and garden centers around me.. I wonder if they are being brought in from other areas ?


No , butterflies just like to fuck .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

TWS said:


> No , butterflies just like to fuck .


That works too


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 30, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I think of my wife w this one.


Have you ever played this to her too try and get some nookie? It should work everytime




If that doesn't work, bust out some of their other stuff 




I like their other band pirates of
Liloa better


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 30, 2016)

Putting new girls in the ground


----------



## joken (Jul 30, 2016)

Should I start feeding a little bloom fertilizer. This is my second year and the learning curve is still uphill.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 30, 2016)

joken said:


> View attachment 3745332 Should I start feeding a little bloom fertilizer. This is my second year and the learning curve is still uphill.


How far into bloom?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 30, 2016)

Half way through the replant and going to the farmers market for a midday break. I have 6 of the 11 that will be fall crop in the ghouse.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 30, 2016)

I start with the bloom fertilizer August first. My theory is that it takes little while for the roots to take up the fertilizer and get in to the plant so it's better to have the P and K for bloom already in the plant little before I actually start seeing the buds forming. 

Plants in pots I give them bloom fertilizer at half the recommend rate just because it's easier to burn something in a pot and my plants in the ground get the full recommend rate.

I am sticking with the maxsea 3-20-20 since I have had good results with it..
Just my 2 cents 





joken said:


> View attachment 3745332 Should I start feeding a little bloom fertilizer. This is my second year and the learning curve is still uphill.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 30, 2016)

So ready for flower season.. The wood stakes are 8' tall
From seed: ace seeds purple haze crossed with jurple -Bigbud 
LOVE sativas


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 30, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> So ready for flower season.. The wood stakes are 8' tall
> From seed: ace seeds purple haze crossed with jurple -Bigbud
> LOVE sativas
> 
> View attachment 3745659 View attachment 3745660


Love seeing your sats @FLkeys1


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 30, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Still soaked from overnight. They seem to only dry out late afternoon. They are damn big for me. Lol. My gyb#2 pheno from mohican has the thickest colas.
> 
> Oh. One note. Hyroot gave me some labs he made to try. Omg. Great stuff for folier! It stinks but the plants love this shit.
> 
> Also, smell seems kept down this time. They smell like hell when touched but I don't smell them pulling in to the drive or out back except for an occasional light whiff


If still soaked from overnight then no need to water more


----------



## 757growin (Jul 30, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> So ready for flower season.. The wood stakes are 8' tall
> From seed: ace seeds purple haze crossed with jurple -Bigbud
> LOVE sativas
> 
> View attachment 3745659 View attachment 3745660


Got my trellising up too. Had fmly stop by for tacos and a chat. He gave me helping hand with it. Much easier then with 1 person! Big winds called for this week and they were already blowing hard today.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 30, 2016)

757growin said:


> Got my trellising up too. Had fmly stop by for tacos and a chat. He gave me helping hand with it. Much easier then with 1 person! Big winds called for this week and they were already blowing hard today.
> View attachment 3745669


Imagine you get some wind across there eh? How hard it blow? With my direct line to the SC Sea and a taller house on the side on me it blasts me, sometimes 60 knot gusts.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Imagine you get some wind across there eh? How hard it blow? With my direct line to the SC Sea and a taller house on the side on me it blasts me, sometimes 60 knot gusts.


I'd guess maybe 35 knots today. But I'm located where to valleys dump and and the wind shoots through them. I've seen some 60 plus fire through here leaving the whole house shaking. Speaking of that lake henshaw(possible so cal bbq spot) had a little quake today and gave the house a good shake


----------



## santacruztodd (Jul 30, 2016)

Santa Cruz in the house


----------



## santacruztodd (Jul 30, 2016)

757growin said:


> Got my trellising up too. Had fmly stop by for tacos and a chat. He gave me helping hand with it. Much easier then with 1 person! Big winds called for this week and they were already blowing hard today.
> View attachment 3745669


Nice looking ladies.


----------



## santacruztodd (Jul 30, 2016)

757growin said:


> Got my trellising up too. Had fmly stop by for tacos and a chat. He gave me helping hand with it. Much easier then with 1 person! Big winds called for this week and they were already blowing hard today.
> View attachment 3745669


Nice sativa!


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 30, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> So ready for flower season.. The wood stakes are 8' tall
> From seed: ace seeds purple haze crossed with jurple -Bigbud
> LOVE sativas
> 
> View attachment 3745659 View attachment 3745660


Doing it up!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 30, 2016)

757growin said:


> Got my trellising up too. Had fmly stop by for tacos and a chat. He gave me helping hand with it. Much easier then with 1 person! Big winds called for this week and they were already blowing hard today.
> View attachment 3745669



Nice man! I get the Santa Anna winds. Comes down off big bear here. Been hot as fuck the last couple days.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jul 30, 2016)

Ladder pics


----------



## 757growin (Jul 30, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Nice man! I get the Santa Anna winds. Comes down off big bear here. Been hot as fuck the last couple days.


Steamy as heck!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 30, 2016)

757growin said:


> Steamy as heck!


Yes was actually humid here today. Sucked. Lol. Usually it's a bit dryer. It's ok. Apparently it's gonna dry right out quick up here so no worries. Lol. Just have gh full of buds right now just weeks away


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 30, 2016)

got the replant finished for third crop


----------



## ResinDabz (Jul 31, 2016)

100 gallon mickey kush settling into flower after going into a slight reveg


----------



## oldwatershoes (Jul 31, 2016)

My girls


----------



## TWS (Jul 31, 2016)

oldwatershoes said:


> My girlsView attachment 3746137


Yea brah !


----------



## thumper60 (Jul 31, 2016)

little pic of the other flower bed


----------



## adower (Jul 31, 2016)

757growin said:


> Got my trellising up too. Had fmly stop by for tacos and a chat. He gave me helping hand with it. Much easier then with 1 person! Big winds called for this week and they were already blowing hard today.
> View attachment 3745669


That's a monster plant man! Yum tacos! I need to get some authentic Mexican food now


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 31, 2016)

oldwatershoes said:


> My girlsView attachment 3746137


Wish I could get away with plants this big. Very nice


----------



## 757growin (Jul 31, 2016)

adower said:


> That's a monster plant man! Yum tacos! I need to get some authentic Mexican food now


Straight from the carnaceria. Chicken and beef. It's ok but its the only one in town. Slamming green salsa though. That plant should be my biggest yet if everything goes off without a hitch. Did well for me in the 100 gals last year and was a fan favorite. So fingers crossed.


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 31, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Wish I could get away with plants this big. Very nice


You could if it was in your backyard


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 31, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> You could if it was in your backyard


Visions of an 8lb + Island Afghani in my backyard.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 31, 2016)

oldwatershoes said:


> My girlsView attachment 3746137


Nice plant


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 31, 2016)

@oldwatershoes nice

took this today


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 31, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @oldwatershoes nice
> 
> took this today
> View attachment 3746306


killer pic..and its amber lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> killer pic..and its amber lol


gathering up sugar to go make a press of rosin


----------



## adower (Jul 31, 2016)

757growin said:


> Straight from the carnaceria. Chicken and beef. It's ok but its the only one in town. Slamming green salsa though. That plant should be my biggest yet if everything goes off without a hitch. Did well for me in the 100 gals last year and was a fan favorite. So fingers crossed.


Are you running the skywalker again?


----------



## 757growin (Jul 31, 2016)

adower said:


> Are you running the skywalker again?


A couple crosses from rare dankness but not the tdub so cal cut. Haven't had it for like a year. You still running it?


----------



## TWS (Jul 31, 2016)

Candy train 200 gal pot.

Candy train 300 gal pot



Dream lotus





Gogi x 2







Skywalker seed



Headband


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 31, 2016)

TWS said:


> Candy train 200 gal pot.View attachment 3746362
> 
> Candy train 300 gal pot
> 
> ...


Looking good Tdub


----------



## 757growin (Jul 31, 2016)

TWS said:


> Candy train 200 gal pot.View attachment 3746362
> 
> Candy train 300 gal pot
> 
> ...


I'm liking that dream lotus! Me likes the purps!!


----------



## GreenGorilla18 (Jul 31, 2016)

Yeah that purp in the stems is making me drool..Killer job man


----------



## oldwatershoes (Jul 31, 2016)

TWS said:


> Candy train 200 gal pot.View attachment 3746362
> 
> Candy train 300 gal pot
> 
> ...


 Here's my Skywalker from seed. Love seeing all the different strains you post; I'm soaking em up and preping for next years seed purchase. I haven't grown cannabis in about six years so I've been out of the loop on the latest strains so I defaulted to the good old ones I've done in the past. Can't wait to see how that dream lotus and others turn out, I'll be taking notes for sure. I also need to try growing some of that cherry pie you all talk about!


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jul 31, 2016)

oldwatershoes said:


> View attachment 3746408 Here's my Skywalker from seed. Love seeing all the different strains you post; I'm soaking em up and preping for next years seed purchase. I haven't grown cannabis in about six years so I've been out of the loop on the latest strains so I defaulted to the good old ones I've done in the past. Can't wait to see how that dream lotus and others turn out, I'll be taking notes for sure. I also need to try growing some of that cherry pie you all talk about!


Beautiful plant


----------



## santacruztodd (Jul 31, 2016)

oldwatershoes said:


> My girlsView attachment 3746137


Lmfao!


----------



## adower (Jul 31, 2016)

757growin said:


> A couple crosses from rare dankness but not the tdub so cal cut. Haven't had it for like a year. You still running it?


Yep. Let me know if you want it.


----------



## norcal mmj (Jul 31, 2016)

Blood orange tangie and the biggest plant I've ever grown. All organic, 3rd outdoor grow, in 65 gallon pots.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 31, 2016)

TWS said:


> Candy train 200 gal pot.View attachment 3746362
> 
> Candy train 300 gal pot
> 
> ...


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> Candy train 200 gal pot.View attachment 3746362
> 
> Candy train 300 gal pot
> 
> ...


Your headband what cut is it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

Cali Connect I think


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Your headband what cut is it


Reserva Privada


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 1, 2016)

Barney's farm blue cheese, eye level now  I hope she flowers soon, though my skywalkers are not flowering yet so I'm not worried.. she looks a little hungry



Sea dragon getting her first lick of sun


----------



## papapayne (Aug 1, 2016)

Happy monday all you farmers out there!


----------



## eddy600 (Aug 1, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Barney's farm blue cheese, eye level now  I hope she flowers soon, though my skywalkers are not flowering yet so I'm not worried.. she looks a little hungry
> 
> View attachment 3746748
> 
> Sea dragon getting her first lick of sun View attachment 3746770


Like the environment around your plants dirty and dusty here from the drought


----------



## hexthat (Aug 1, 2016)

i took pic with cam over my head aiming down-ish, plants about 6 feet tall, 28 left in row like 5 more males showed their sex

yeah bugs like crazy, remind me to never try and go without sprays again...... from now on outdoor grow season stuff will get sprayed with neem oil every 3 days... like so many bugs, the pirate bugs cant possible eat enough

i got the worst possible pests "hemp russet mites" along with the usual spider mites, spider mites do less damage. I can see them without a scope making them easy to treat, but i can only see the other damn bugs when they group-up or start to drastically effect the growth

im gana be spraying some old recipes that worked well when i first started growing

PEPPERS
GARLIC
ONIONS
MENT

all placed in blender then strained and spray plants twice a day, ill let you all know if it works on them hemp mites. uhgh they fuck up plans

i got neem oil and other stuff but i dont like using it on flowers


----------



## santacruztodd (Aug 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @oldwatershoes nice
> 
> took this today
> View attachment 3746306


When I was a kid I was so afraid of bees. Now, I embrace them. The wasps at my garden bear constant vigil and get the worms. I leave them buckets of water to drink from. I have had them land on me and it's no worries-we are on the same team.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 1, 2016)

You can't even see her behind the bench


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> Candy train 200 gal pot.View attachment 3746362
> 
> Candy train 300 gal pot
> 
> ...


What kind of yield pulling off the headband


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> What kind of yield pulling off the headband


Last year at a 6 ft fence height it was 3 . Indoor it's about 1.4 a light @ 9 plants a light


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> Last year at a 6 ft fence height it was 3 . Indoor it's about 1.4 a light @ 9 plants a light


Nice


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> Last year at a 6 ft fence height it was 3 . Indoor it's about 1.4 a light @ 9 plants a light


I got my self 17 of the dhn headband going there about 6 feet tall in 65 gallon pots hope to get 2 off each but will find out for sure end of season


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Nice


Funny thing is, it is about as close to diesel as any diesel clone I have ever grown and it's done in 9 weeks and yields better.


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> I got my self 17 of the dhn headband going there about 6 feet tall in 65 gallon pots hope to get 2 off each but will find out for sure end of season


Sweet ! Can't wait for a smoke report.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> Sweet ! Can't wait for a smoke report.


Mable I can come to BBQ this year bring you some


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> I got my self 17 of the dhn headband going there about 6 feet tall in 65 gallon pots hope to get 2 off each but will find out for sure end of season


They throw massive flowers . Did you see the pics from last year's kiddie pool ?


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> Funny thing is, it is about as close to diesel as any diesel clone I have ever grown and it's done in 9 weeks and yields better.


We're you pick the seeds up at I did dhn sour d last year pulled 7 of each plant


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> They throw massive flowers . Did you see the pics from last year's kiddie pool ?


No I did not


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> We're you pick the seeds up at I did dhn sour d last year pulled 7 of each plant


The diesel I have ran have all been clones . Not very happy with the outcome but it took me awhile to find a legit skywalker too.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> They throw massive flowers . Did you see the pics from last year's kiddie pool ?


Have you every grown the dark heart headband


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> No I did not


 Mmmm. They are buried in photo bucket but there are pics in last year's show n tell. In fact I think the first page of this thread there is a pic.


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Have you every grown the dark heart headband


No.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 1, 2016)

It has good stink to it only problem is they start flower on me in early july


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> It has good stink to it only problem is they start flower on me in early july


Sometimes that's a good thing if you get the size on them early .

I would say most strains we have now are starting to bud set .


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2016)

Most strains I have ever grown generally are bud setting by the first of August unless it's sativa dominant . Anything sativa hybrids we have are still in full vegg.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> Most strains I have ever grown generally are bud setting by the first of August unless it's sativa dominant . Anything sativa hybrids we have are still in full vegg.


Ya my sd are just starting my headband about 3 weeks in they got 5 feet wide 6 feet tall


----------



## TWS (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## backtracker (Aug 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3747364


Minnows.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3747364


fluffin yellows....gday nuggs my man gd to see you up and around again mate


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> fluffin yellows....gday nuggs my man gd to see you up and around again mate


^What Ruby said


----------



## papapayne (Aug 2, 2016)

Fuck ya!


----------



## TWS (Aug 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> fluffin yellows....gday nuggs my man gd to see you up and around again mate


Those are not yellows . Lol


----------



## gitarre10000 (Aug 2, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Have you every grown the dark heart headband


i've grown DHN Headband OG , very nice , above average yield. I've grown quite a few DHN and Midnight Farms clones


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> Those are not yellows . Lol


no shit Sherlock your smarter than VN on a carrot cake bike ride


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 2, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> i've grown DHN Headband OG , very nice , above average yield. I've grown quite a few DHN and Midnight Farms clones


What kind of yield were you getting of headband outdoors


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3747548


Dude I'm excited for that super orange skunk seed to finish. Tmb said it's a wheezer strain and it's looking nice.

That getaway special has begun filling in and they're both 7' or so.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 2, 2016)

Yeah my getaway specials are stretching toward the 8 ft mark.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 2, 2016)

18+ fucking inches of rain at my house in month of July! Holy shit man I remember many Julys here with nada.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 2, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> 18+ fucking inches of rain at my house in month of July! Holy shit man I remember many Julys here with nada.


Fuck thats alot for KY huh?


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 2, 2016)

Crazy amounts of rain man. We were in a severe drought same time last year. Fortunately it's been sunny nearly every day, it's just these big storms firing up in heat of day EVERY fucking day.


----------



## thumper60 (Aug 2, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> 18+ fucking inches of rain at my house in month of July! Holy shit man I remember many Julys here with nada.


better getting it now. not in sept


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 2, 2016)

Yep. We had drought into Croptober last year and had best outdoor harvest in awhile. Hardly lost any to mold.


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 2, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Yep. We had drought into Croptober last year and had best outdoor harvest in awhile. Hardly lost any to mold.


Year before last we didn't get a single drop over the winter.


----------



## Backyard dirt (Aug 2, 2016)

Well Dang Me, I hadn't smoked dope in 30 years and just thought it would be fun to grow a couple ounces....now what am I going to do?


----------



## TWS (Aug 2, 2016)

Backyard dirt said:


> Well Dang Me, I hadn't smoked dope in 30 years and just thought it would be fun to grow a couple ounces....now what am I going to do?


Lol.
I have never been able to keep a weed plant under control.
They grow like a weed .


----------



## jacrispy (Aug 2, 2016)

incredible bulk peppermint kush


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 2, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> Like the environment around your plants dirty and dusty here from the drought





jacrispy said:


> View attachment 3747718 incredible bulkView attachment 3747722 peppermint kush


Beautiful man.. peppermint kush from Barney's farm?


----------



## jacrispy (Aug 2, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Beautiful man.. peppermint kush from Barney's farm?


thanks
yea its barney's.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 2, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 3747718 incredible bulkView attachment 3747722 peppermint kush


Looking good! Hey when did you plant the tree that you harvested in December?


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 2, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> thanks
> yea its barney's.


Good stuff I'll be watching, curious in when she will finish. Looks almost ready to bloom hey?


----------



## jacrispy (Aug 2, 2016)

757growin said:


> Looking good! Hey when did you plant the tree that you harvested in December?


last week of october is when i harvested last year. i plant first week of may


----------



## 757growin (Aug 2, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> last week of october is when i harvested last year. i plant first week of may


Dang my bad. I thought it was you who put up frost pic survivors in december. Too may dabs for my brain. But your garden is still looking solid this year!


----------



## jacrispy (Aug 2, 2016)

757growin said:


> Dang my bad. I thought it was you who put up frost pic survivors in december. Too may dabs for my brain. But your garden is still looking solid this year!


i did post that in dec. but the pic was taken in october 
thanks im trying to keep em healthy & green.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 2, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> 18+ fucking inches of rain at my house in month of July! Holy shit man I remember many Julys here with nada.


Send some to so cal. Please


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 2, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Crazy amounts of rain man. We were in a severe drought same time last year. Fortunately it's been sunny nearly every day, it's just these big storms firing up in heat of day EVERY fucking day.


I've been getting the daily rain for almost a week now. I could stand another month of afternoon showers.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 2, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> Dude I'm excited for that super orange skunk seed to finish. Tmb said it's a wheezer strain and it's looking nice.
> 
> That getaway special has begun filling in and they're both 7' or so.


For sure woot...the flash takes away the real look of the orange but ill tell ya when smoking it it packs a punch and have had comments a few times of "have you mixed hash in with this ?"


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 2, 2016)

I record and watch/listen to the good parts of Russillo and Kanell most days. Today their show was about weed in sports. Pretty interesting.

http://espn.go.com/espnradio/play?id=17203605http://espn.go.com/espnradio/play?id=17203605


----------



## GreenGorilla18 (Aug 2, 2016)

Green Crack by HSO thriving hope all is well RIP brothers


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 2, 2016)

GreenGorilla18 said:


> Green Crack by HSO thriving hope all is well RIP brothers
> View attachment 3748026


@bict


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 2, 2016)

Had to post this after seeing it tonight a little early bud porn. Poisonwarp just over 2 1/2 weeks in


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 2, 2016)

Frosty!


----------



## papapayne (Aug 2, 2016)

GreenGorilla18 said:


> Green Crack by HSO thriving hope all is well RIP brothers
> View attachment 3748026


Nice! beasting out


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 2, 2016)

Anyone spray soap on their plants to get rid of aphids? I have a nasty aphid infestation, most of my plants are starting to flower or already a couple weeks into flower. Thanks


----------



## bict (Aug 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @bict


My green crack and black dog are what I'm looking forward to the most


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 2, 2016)

Sour d


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Aug 2, 2016)

@TWS hope I did you proud, huckleberry week 8. You sure know how to pickem brother!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 2, 2016)

This my Golden Goat


----------



## TWS (Aug 2, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> @TWS hope I did you proud, huckleberry week 8. You sure know how to pickem brother!View attachment 3748120


Huckleberry is the shit.
Nice job .


----------



## santacruztodd (Aug 2, 2016)

GreenGorilla18 said:


> Green Crack by HSO thriving hope all is well RIP brothers
> View attachment 3748026


HSO is the shit.


----------



## santacruztodd (Aug 2, 2016)

Santa Cruz out of control.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 2, 2016)

cherry pie glue 3


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 2, 2016)

santacruztodd said:


> Santa Cruz out of control.View attachment 3748151 View attachment 3748152 View attachment 3748153 View attachment 3748154 View attachment 3748155 View attachment 3748156


blue dreams the biggest one ? wats the early flowering fat buds one?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 2, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> cherry pie glue 3
> View attachment 3748163


----------



## santacruztodd (Aug 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> blue dreams the biggest one ? wats the early flowering fat buds one?


Yes, the blue dream is in a 45 gallon cloth pot. The fatty girl is the Dutch Passion Blueberry-highly recommended for early finisher. The HSO Lost Coast Hash Plant will be a crazy one , too.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 2, 2016)

santacruztodd said:


> Yes, the blue dream is in a 45 gallon cloth pot. The fatty girl is the Dutch Passion Blueberry-highly recommended for early finisher. The HSO Lost Coast Hash Plant will be a crazy one , too.


great stuff!


----------



## TWS (Aug 2, 2016)

The garden is kicking back and I'm feeding all the local Vermin too. 
Lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 2, 2016)

This is the biggest beetle I have ever seen . Second time now. The pic doesn't do justice .


----------



## doublejj (Aug 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> This is the biggest beetle I have ever seen . Second time now. The pic doesn't do justice .
> View attachment 3748193


I think that's the bark beetle that is killing all the trees


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 2, 2016)

Had a visitor the past couple days and he asked me to do an experiment for him. I am going to run a couple outdoor hempys and see how they do. I have 3 small red purps x Colorado thunder fuck and Dede has her first plant she is going to care for Koko #1 ( srs og x gg4 )


----------



## bict (Aug 3, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> @TWS hope I did you proud, huckleberry week 8. You sure know how to pickem brother!View attachment 3748120


That looks brilliant. I want these genetics.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 3, 2016)

bict said:


> That looks brilliant. I want these genetics.


you better use yer manners then sonny jim


----------



## bict (Aug 3, 2016)

Pleaseeeee


----------



## gitarre10000 (Aug 3, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> What kind of yield were you getting of headband outdoors


can't grow outdoors till I get to Sacramento next year. but at 6ft in 5gal pot i get bout 3z bone dry.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi all ,
anyone growing Birthday Cake clone only?
I have had it for ~2 months and it is slower than gsc platinum in veg. be another month before i can even get a few cuttings off it and put into flower to test. she's supposed to be fire.


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> The garden is kicking back and I'm feeding all the local Vermin too.
> Lol
> 
> View attachment 3748192


Is this for Ruby or what? Lmao


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 3, 2016)

bict said:


> Pleaseeeee


Yeah, with sugar on top too lol. Badass strain man!


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 3, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Is this for Ruby or what? Lmao
> View attachment 3748274


wat the fuck is the shotglass for? bukkake shotty?

won the gro king comp on riu today woohoo fuck yeah


----------



## bict (Aug 3, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Yeah, with sugar on top too lol. Badass strain man!


Its looks like it bruv. I need these in house genetics in my life haha


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Aug 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> Huckleberry is the shit.
> Nice job .


What is the lineage?


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 3, 2016)

Is it the Dynasty version of huckleberry?


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Aug 3, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> What is the lineage?


http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Huckleberry_Kush/Dynasty_Seeds/


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 3, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> Hi all ,
> anyone growing Birthday Cake clone only?
> I have had it for ~2 months and it is slower than gsc platinum in veg. be another month before i can even get a few cuttings off it and put into flower to test. she's supposed to be fire.


Mine are going nuts.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> wat the fuck is the shotglass for? bukkake shotty?
> 
> won the gro king comp on riu today woohoo fuck yeah


And no thanks to me for pointing you in the right direction... what you win?


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 3, 2016)

757growin said:


> And no thanks to me for pointing you in the right direction... what you win?


Shame on you Ruby.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 3, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> Shame on you Ruby.


Well I do want my take... the guy is about to blow tdub for just telling him about maxsea. I help him win something and not even a thanks (or bj)


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 3, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> can't grow outdoors till I get to Sacramento next year. but at 6ft in 5gal pot i get bout 3z bone dry.


You have any pics of the flowers


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 3, 2016)

757growin said:


> And no thanks to me for pointing you in the right direction... what you win?


Ay for sure mate it was only because of you i entered 3 or 4 comps so thanks for pointing me that way 
Won some star ryder seeds and a hoodie  the seeds are from dutch passion


----------



## 757growin (Aug 3, 2016)

Hells yeah rubes. Pop those beans and do a spring light dep. Harvest the beginning of summer. I like Hoodies (hint, hint, lols). Congrats dude.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 3, 2016)

757growin said:


> Well I do want my take... the guy is about to blow tdub for just telling him about maxsea. I help him win something and not even a thanks (or bj)


I differ it was treeman who got me onto maxsea...and sent it but hell I got some cool cats here tws sent me some cool shit and I still need to return that favour, I use one of the glass pipes he sent daily now and still wear the shirt he sent ...good old jj collected some savage henry stuff and pc sent some high times as did tdub as well..ive sent stuff to pc and vn and rounding up another package for tdub and pc once I get the strap on dildo ill send it cos that's tdubs..oh and hell I sent 20 cds to the harvest bbq 2014 and the good luck charm picture for double jjs clone shelf and also a heap of cherry ripe choccy bars for s'manta..I fear she passed away since then?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 3, 2016)

757growin said:


> Hells yeah rubes. Pop those beans and do a spring light dep. Harvest the beginning of summer. I like Hoodies (hint, hint, lols). Congrats dude.


wont need to light dep them but don't tell tws that ..they are going in my tent in the off season come april


----------



## 757growin (Aug 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I differ it was treeman who got me onto maxsea...and sent it but hell I got some cool cats here tws sent me some cool shit and I still need to return that favour, I use one of the glass pipes he sent daily now and still wear the shirt he sent ...good old jj collected some savage henry stuff and pc sent some high times as did tdub as well..ive sent stuff to pc and vn and rounding up another package for tdub and pc once I get the strap on dildo ill send it cos that's tdubs..oh and hell I sent 20 cds to the harvest bbq 2014 and the good luck charm picture for double jjs clone shelf and also a heap of cherry ripe choccy bars for s'manta..I fear she passed away since then?


Lols. So I should of mailed you tip then! Lols. I'm only joking dude. Glad you've made some good bond over here though.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 3, 2016)

757growin said:


> Lols. So I should of mailed you tip then! Lols. I'm only joking dude. Glad you've made some good bond over here though.


I think the chilli stuff I sent pc while it was snowing and he had a cold was of good nose clearing help lols


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 3, 2016)

Time for work.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Aug 3, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> You have any pics of the flowers


maybe if you check my posts in the clone only thread


----------



## gitarre10000 (Aug 3, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> Mine are going nuts.


you got pictures?


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 3, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> you got pictures?


This is from last week or whatever. You can find the date in my thread.


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 3, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> @TWS hope I did you proud, huckleberry week 8. You sure know how to pickem brother!View attachment 3748120


Best all around flower I've ever grown. Keep her close!


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Aug 3, 2016)

Getaway Lemon Skunk has triggered and already putting on lots of resin.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Aug 3, 2016)

Black D.O.G.....very vigorous and sturdy plants. They take kindly to top, fim, and supercrop.
@ruby fruit I sure am glad you put the Black D.O.G. bug in my ear!


----------



## 757growin (Aug 3, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> maybe if you check my posts in the clone only thread





gitarre10000 said:


> you got pictures?


Can't post here??


----------



## gitarre10000 (Aug 3, 2016)

757growin said:


> Can't post here??


don't save any pics. I'll have to look on the thread and link it here.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 3, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Black D.O.G.....very vigorous and sturdy plants. They take kindly to top, fim, and supercrop.
> @ruby fruit I sure am glad you put the Black D.O.G. bug in my ear!
> View attachment 3748507


Nearly time for us to see.how if it flowers just like they say cant wait....my seeds are on the way


----------



## ResinDabz (Aug 3, 2016)

Last 1 still vegging 30 gal bbc


----------



## oldwatershoes (Aug 3, 2016)

Almost all the trees have started the transition. Bring on the flower!


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 3, 2016)

Kosher Kush
 
 
Peace


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 3, 2016)

here are a couple pics of three of my gals. The pic of the two are both Tangerine Power. I didn't know if the one on left was going to make it after transplanted, but she took off. The beauty on right is 6 ft tall by 5 ft wide.
The other pic is one of my Jesus OG's. Around 7 ft tall and bushy.


----------



## gitarre10000 (Aug 3, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> don't save any pics. I'll have to look on the thread and link it here.


DHN Headband OG
@757growin


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 3, 2016)

oldwatershoes said:


> View attachment 3748714 Almost all the trees have started the transition. Bring on the flower!


wow..just wow look at the girth on some of those girls!!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 3, 2016)

Middler it was enlightening to see those Black DOG's. I am planning on running a few of those next year.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Aug 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Nearly time for us to see.how if it flowers just like they say cant wait....my seeds are on the way


Tis the season


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Aug 3, 2016)

Giggsy70 said:


> Middler it was enlightening to see those Black DOG's. I am planning on running a few of those next year.


Go here to see more photos.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/guerrilla-2016.904020/


----------



## TWS (Aug 4, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Go here to see more photos.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/guerrilla-2016.904020/


Pimp it !


----------



## TWS (Aug 4, 2016)

757growin said:


> Well I do want my take... the guy is about to blow tdub for just telling him about maxsea. I help him win something and not even a thanks (or bj)


Well what the heck do I get then. ?


----------



## 757growin (Aug 4, 2016)

TWS said:


> Well what the heck do I get then. ?


A turn with his black betty.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 4, 2016)

757growin said:


> A turn with his black betty.


Oh dont worry ill send him something ..unused of course


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## mushroom head (Aug 4, 2016)

Took a sample branch off one of the northern autos. Check out the beans  I hit this branch with some sea dragon pollen, they look nice and ripe!!


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 4, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Took a sample branch off one of the northern autos. Check out the beans  I hit this branch with some sea dragon pollen, they look nice and ripe!!
> View attachment 3749196


Very nice man. I'm loving the auto photo crosses. Early flowering for us northern folk.


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 4, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Very nice man. I'm loving the auto photo crosses. Early flowering for us northern folk.


Thanks Digger! How are you auto photo crosses doing? Did you come across some that auto flowered? Or are they all faster flowering photos?


----------



## GreenGorilla18 (Aug 4, 2016)

C99 from Female Seeds 
 


If you like what you see check out the grow in my sig, peace


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 4, 2016)

GreenGorilla18 said:


> C99 from Female Seeds
> View attachment 3749223
> 
> 
> If you like what you see check out the grow in my sig, peace


Looks well into flower, dang!!


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 4, 2016)

GreenGorilla18 said:


> C99 from Female Seeds
> View attachment 3749223
> 
> 
> If you like what you see check out the grow in my sig, peace



What a beauty. I love c99 you'd think I'd grow it at some point.


----------



## GreenGorilla18 (Aug 4, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Looks well into flower, dang!!


Yeah dude. C99 is an early flowerer..needless to say I LOVE IT. Pumped to see it at the end of august


----------



## thumper60 (Aug 4, 2016)

collecting jiz from 20 yr old seed stock, endless sky thanks doc


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 4, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> collecting jiz from 20 yr old seed stock, endless sky thanks docView attachment 3749236


Oh my  waitin for that money shot


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 4, 2016)

well we got the replacements next to the ones that are budding out and all the other bigs ones have started to bud also so 3 different stages going in the same spot finishing off , budding , and still vegging


----------



## papapayne (Aug 4, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> View attachment 3749237 well we got the replacements next to the ones that are budding out and all the other bigs ones have started to bud also so 3 different stages going in the same spot finishing off , budding , and still vegging


Epic man. Got that shit all dialed in, definitely a model for us young cats figuring how to get the most out of the season. 

Stay free stay high


----------



## doublejj (Aug 4, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> View attachment 3749237 well we got the replacements next to the ones that are budding out and all the other bigs ones have started to bud also so 3 different stages going in the same spot finishing off , budding , and still vegging


beautiful work my brother....


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Aug 4, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> View attachment 3749237 well we got the replacements next to the ones that are budding out and all the other bigs ones have started to bud also so 3 different stages going in the same spot finishing off , budding , and still vegging


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 4, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Thanks Digger! How are you auto photo crosses doing? Did you come across some that auto flowered? Or are they all faster flowering photos?


3 of the 4 are early flowering. And the 4th is just starting it is topped and lst'd


----------



## thumper60 (Aug 4, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Oh my  waitin for that money shot


u want to c the qtip entering the bud haha


----------



## Ying (Aug 4, 2016)

oldwatershoes said:


> View attachment 3748714 Almost all the trees have started the transition. Bring on the flower!


Very nice oldwatershoes, this is my first time growing in greenhouse/outside with sunlight and my 10 are in the 8 ft range now. I have one question, how much will each of those trees yield come harvest? I've only ever done indoor and all I've seen are 4-5 footers.


----------



## oldwatershoes (Aug 4, 2016)

Ying said:


> Very nice oldwatershoes, this is my first time growing in greenhouse/outside with sunlight and my 10 are in the 8 ft range now. I have one question, how much will each of those trees yield come harvest? I've only ever done indoor and all I've seen are 4-5 footers.


After being this forum for a short while I believe the correct response is "about a pound". Ying, you're a seasoned grower(at least the indoor sort) you know how dangerous it can be to try and guess weight on a grow given the seemingly limitless variables that can effect yield. Although, there is the flip side; that most agricultural crops in the commercial since have rough gauges in order to estimate output(so I'm not against it). However, this is my first grow in over six years so a lot has changed since then and I have no previous case study on this specific site, strains, nutrients, and so on. I would ask on of these seasoned guys what they've pulled in the past and hope they go easy on ya with the wise cracks


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 4, 2016)

oldwatershoes said:


> After being this forum for a short while I believe the correct response is "about a pound". Ying, you're a seasoned grower(at least the indoor sort) you know how dangerous it can be to try and guess weight on a grow given the seemingly limitless variables that can effect yield. Although, there is the flip side; that most agricultural crops in the commercial since have rough gauges in order to estimate output(so I'm not against it). However, this is my first grow in over six years so a lot has changed since then and I have no previous case study on this specific site, strains, nutrients, and so on. I would ask on of these seasoned guys what they've pulled in the past and hope they go easy on ya with the wise cracks


This response deserves a clap


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 4, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> u want to c the qtip entering the bud haha


Now you're being a tease lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 5, 2016)

Happy friday ya all 
Which is tomorrow for you yankee doodles cos your so far behind australia


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2016)

Ying said:


> Very nice oldwatershoes, this is my first time growing in greenhouse/outside with sunlight and my 10 are in the 8 ft range now. I have one question, how much will each of those trees yield come harvest? I've only ever done indoor and all I've seen are 4-5 footers.





oldwatershoes said:


> After being this forum for a short while I believe the correct response is "about a pound". Ying, you're a seasoned grower(at least the indoor sort) you know how dangerous it can be to try and guess weight on a grow given the seemingly limitless variables that can effect yield. Although, there is the flip side; that most agricultural crops in the commercial since have rough gauges in order to estimate output(so I'm not against it). However, this is my first grow in over six years so a lot has changed since then and I have no previous case study on this specific site, strains, nutrients, and so on. I would ask on of these seasoned guys what they've pulled in the past and hope they go easy on ya with the wise cracks


Aboutapoundcake


----------



## jimmerjammer (Aug 5, 2016)

Pakistan valley, incredible bulk and L.S.D
 
Incredible bulk day 17
L.S.D day 17
Pakistan valley day 13 (to the right)
Delicious jack herer and delicious candy veg day 7


----------



## shynee mac (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## mushroom head (Aug 6, 2016)

Just finished harvesting my autos. Purple mazar, speedy G, Heisenberg special, alien vs triangle, and northern lights. Out of all of them, I'd say the northern is the only one worth re running. All of them made fluffy flowers, except for the northerns, they made tight hard buds, with a fruity piney smell. Hat tip for royal queen seeds, I'll be ordering more northern lights.. here is a small northern flower.. 
 
And a pic of the alien vs triangle, hope you enjoy smoking leaf..


----------



## GreenGorilla18 (Aug 6, 2016)

On the topic of autos, has anyone ran a decent amount of autos outdoors with good experiences? I'm lookin to run some next year solely to make them into cannagar/magar/thai stick..if you could hook me up with some information on strain/breeders that'd be much appreciated and of course with autos quality over quantity 

Royal queen seeds is a great seed bank as far as the gear I've ran. HAT TIP to you mushroom for killin it that looks like some potent stuff


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 6, 2016)

That has concentrate written all over it mushroom.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 6, 2016)

I ran some Royal Queen Critical outdoors a few years ago but with the Big Bud genetics it melted like sugar here.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 6, 2016)

Here some of the baby


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2016)

Big daddy go.com !


----------



## 757growin (Aug 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Happy friday ya all
> Which is tomorrow for you yankee doodles cos your so far behind australia
> View attachment 3749903


Hey I had a hemp amber ale at Kung poa kitty in hollywood 12 years ago. Who's behind now! Lols. Hope it been a good Saturday for you. Looking like a nice one here. What's packed in that pipe?


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Just finished harvesting my autos. Purple mazar, speedy G, Heisenberg special, alien vs triangle, and northern lights. Out of all of them, I'd say the northern is the only one worth re running. All of them made fluffy flowers, except for the northerns, they made tight hard buds, with a fruity piney smell. Hat tip for royal queen seeds, I'll be ordering more northern lights.. here is a small northern flower..
> View attachment 3750847
> And a pic of the alien vs triangle, hope you enjoy smoking leaf..
> View attachment 3750841


Thanks for the NLA updates shroomy.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 6, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Here some of the baby


Looking solid! Nice looking garden


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 6, 2016)

GreenGorilla18 said:


> On the topic of autos, has anyone ran a decent amount of autos outdoors with good experiences? I'm lookin to run some next year solely to make them into cannagar/magar/thai stick..if you could hook me up with some information on strain/breeders that'd be much appreciated and of course with autos quality over quantity
> 
> Royal queen seeds is a great seed bank as far as the gear I've ran. HAT TIP to you mushroom for killin it that looks like some potent stuff


Thank-you for the kind words.. I definitely recommend northern lights auto from royal queen seeds. I've also ran kannabia special auto, made small buds but they were hard as a bullet, and got me very stoned. Average was 2oz a plant as well so that was nice.


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Thanks for the NLA updates shroomy.


Of course! I figured you may want to see how they did. I'll post finished flower shots once it's all dry. I only wet trimmed that little bud so I could show it off  



Smidge34 said:


> That has concentrate written all over it mushroom.


Oh you know me too well, fruity piney rosin coming right up!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## mushroom head (Aug 6, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3750902


Holy shit lmao going in!


----------



## 757growin (Aug 6, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3750902


Awesome plants, nice fogger. But what kind of ladder is that? I want one!

Edit werner podium! I zoomed in to see. and am on my way to Amazon. Very nice again whodatnation!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 6, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3750902


Unless you are two feet tall, those are some big ass plants. Well done.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3750902


Fuck yeah


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 6, 2016)

@Garden Boss
Wtf?
Hopefully only a couple more weeks huh?


When it's on fire out there want me to get a hold of you?
I'm planning on putting @TWS (which i will fo sho) onto some fish when they finally fucking come up here, but then hopefully get him to come over there also.
Lets party
My buddy got one on the opener. Couple more weeks and it will be on fire


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 6, 2016)

757growin said:


> Hey I had a hemp amber ale at Kung poa kitty in hollywood 12 years ago. Who's behind now! Lols. Hope it been a good Saturday for you. Looking like a nice one here. What's packed in that pipe?


Orange og c/o treeman beans


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @Garden Boss
> Wtf?
> Hopefully only a couple more weeks huh?
> View attachment 3751013
> ...


I'm down like a fat clown.


----------



## ResinDabz (Aug 6, 2016)

My dog pretending to be a plant


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 6, 2016)

GreenGorilla18 said:


> On the topic of autos, has anyone ran a decent amount of autos outdoors with good experiences? I'm lookin to run some next year solely to make them into cannagar/magar/thai stick..if you could hook me up with some information on strain/breeders that'd be much appreciated and of course with autos quality over quantity
> 
> Royal queen seeds is a great seed bank as far as the gear I've ran. HAT TIP to you mushroom for killin it that looks like some potent stuff


Was it marco that runs a shitload of nl autos from royal queen ? They are the best autos ive seen outdoors


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'm down like a fat clown.


Shit dude. Are you sure you're gonna be able to break away when you got trees back home?
The feather is like 1hr15 away from you,depending on the dirt road you are on lol.
The other spot, the bad ass bigger river spot, is another 1+hour away. Hoping gb will kick it with us. I go there at least 30 days out of the season.
You down? Cause it's what i do every single salmon day of the summer
Hurry up salmon! Fuck


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Shit dude. Are you sure you're gonna be able to break away when you got trees back home?
> The feather is like 1hr15 away from you,depending on the dirt road you are on lol.
> The other spot, the bad ass bigger river spot, is another 1+hour away. Hoping gb will kick it with us. I go there at least 30 days out of the season.
> You down? Cause it's what i do every single salmon day of the summer
> Hurry up salmon! Fuck


 Yea . I go fish off shore once or twice a week. As it gets cooler it gets easier to get away.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yea . I go fish off shore once or twice a week. As it gets cooler it gets easier to get away.


Nice! I can't wait to see you land a pig from the bank over here.
So much funner than on top of them in a boat
Like not even fucking close.
You gotta walk down the river with them. You just wait bro
I'm hella stoked for your bro.
I just received my two new line counter reels for my boat


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2016)

The lucky 7 
I up potted these into 100's around July 15 thinking they would go right to flower . Still vegging and out of their cages.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Was it marco that runs a shitload of nl autos from royal queen ? They are the best autos ive seen outdoors


I think thats @mushroom head but @doubletake used to run alot of autos. Wheres he at?


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice! I can't wait to see you land a pig from the bank over here.
> So much funner than on top of them in a boat
> Like not even fucking close.
> You gotta walk down the river with them. You just wait bro
> ...


Follow your fish !
Got hog lips on the prong !


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Follow your fish !
> Got hog lips on the prong !


Dude seriously.....
You'll prob loose your first 3 or 4

Pay attention, and you'll land them everytime like daddy.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 6, 2016)

Cant wait. Life sucks until the salmon run up here


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude seriously.....
> You'll prob loose your first 3 or 4
> 
> Pay attention, and you'll land them everytime like daddy.


All I need is to get bit and it's down hill from there . Lol
Getting bit seems to be a problem latley. Lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 6, 2016)

@TWS
We've had the best steelhead fishing this year! We're still catching 3-4 pounders everytime up in the low flow of the feather

Very weird year


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @TWS
> We've had the best steelhead fishing this year! We're still catching 3-4 pounders everytime up in the low flow of the feather
> 
> Very weird year


I want to catch one of those too.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> I want to catch one of those too.


Meh! I'm ready the Chinook


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2016)

King salmon baby !


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> King salmon baby !


Next year my pontoon boat will be the landlocked king gettin machine.
One of the lake oroville launches is 12 min from my house


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 6, 2016)

My goal as captain is to put you guys on the fish.


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I think thats @mushroom head but @doubletake used to run alot of autos. Wheres he at?


ruby it was mushroom head,no autos here.


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2016)

Smaller green house front .

Left to right.
Grand master - romulan - alien dog x sunset sherbert



Back view .
Orange og's x 6 blowing the doors off this small green house .



Upper green house is getting tight .
Headband front and center.


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Smaller green house front .
> 
> Left to right.
> Grand master - romulan - alien dog x sunset sherbert
> ...


Gorgeous tws


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Smaller green house front .
> 
> Left to right.
> Grand master - romulan - alien dog x sunset sherbert
> ...


I love seeing my gear working!
TMB-


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Smaller green house front .
> 
> Left to right.
> Grand master - romulan - alien dog x sunset sherbert
> ...


Damn nice garden


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2016)

Strain review .

Sunset sherbert from Areoknow

 Og 18

 

Cherry og

 




Orange og ( swap out )

 

Super silver

 


SRG


----------



## GreenGorilla18 (Aug 6, 2016)

Man those plants are GORGEOUS TWS! Damn


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Strain review .
> 
> Sunset sherbert from Areoknow
> 
> ...


Killing it brah!!!!


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I love seeing my gear working!
> TMB-


It's pure pleasure . The orange og is in the wrong green house though and still vegging .
Monsterous strain and smells great .


----------



## GreenGorilla18 (Aug 6, 2016)

If I may ask, where are you located TWS?


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2016)

GreenGorilla18 said:


> If I may ask, where are you located TWS?


Ca
Straight Outta Compton.


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I think thats @mushroom head but @doubletake used to run alot of autos. Wheres he at?


 It was doubletake.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> It was doubletake.


Where he at? Hadnt seen him in a few minutes


----------



## ryeguy (Aug 6, 2016)

Had some early season troubles but are starting to take off now. Cheers everyone. OG Kush from Dinafem


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

Little Compton was not far down the street from me


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 6, 2016)

That was the shit when I was a young buck V lol. I jammed the fuck out of that shit. "Rolling down the street in my '64...." haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I think thats @mushroom head but @doubletake used to run alot of autos. Wheres he at?


Doubletake thats the one !


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

Sa


Smidge34 said:


> That was the shit when I was a young buck V lol. I jammed the fuck out if that shit. "Rolling down the street in my '64...." haha


Same here. Still know the fkn words funny enough


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 6, 2016)

Straight Outta Compton was the best movie I've seen since Wolf of Wall Street.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Straight Outta Compton was the best movie I've seen since Wolf of Wall Street.


Ha ha Loved that movie too


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Smaller green house front .
> 
> Left to right.
> Grand master - romulan - alien dog x sunset sherbert
> ...


Living the dream mate
Im so glad with your sacrifices with family etc that its gonna do you well straight up


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Living the dream mate
> Im so glad with your sacrifices with family etc that its gonna do you well straight up


Thanks Ruby. Won't be long now .
Should be home by late October. 
Misses is coming up at the end of the month so that should break it up some.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 6, 2016)

Also that orange og is my one hit stuff from this season..im hoarding the jar i have left from my mates grow that i supplied the strain to
Im having a hard time thinking what i would rather do a orange or a mad purps in the grow this season ..at the end of the day i have 2 other growers who rely on me for good starters that i supply so i know i get a gd variety of flowers come back my way along with what i do myself.
I supplied the orange og to someone i know who has 5 acres before the next neighbour and absoloutely full sun with no hinderence


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Thanks Ruby. Won't be long now .
> Should be home by late October.
> Misses is coming up at the end of the month so that should break it up some.


Awesome mate thats gd


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Also that orange og is my one hit stuff from this season..im hoarding the jar i have left from my mates grow that i supplied the strain to
> Im having a hard time thinking what i would rather do a orange or a mad purps in the grow this season ..at the end of the day i have 2 other growers who rely on me for good starters that i supply so i know i get a gd variety of flowers come back my way along with what i do myself.
> I supplied the orange og to someone i know who has 5 acres before the next neighbour and absoloutely full sun with no hinderence


I hope to be blessed with more of these fine genetics .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Also that orange og is my one hit stuff from this season..im hoarding the jar i have left from my mates grow that i supplied the strain to
> Im having a hard time thinking what i would rather do a orange or a mad purps in the grow this season ..at the end of the day i have 2 other growers who rely on me for good starters that i supply so i know i get a gd variety of flowers come back my way along with what i do myself.
> I supplied the orange og to someone i know who has 5 acres before the next neighbour and absoloutely full sun with no hinderence


I have planted 1 of each: Grand Master, Mad Purps, Orange OG, SR71, Alpha Diesel. Looking forward to them for fkn sure


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 6, 2016)

Any of you guys know who this fool is?





My daughter and her boyfriend were kickin it with him today. Dude looks retarded if you ask me.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

Looks like a fkn idiot pardon my french


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Aug 7, 2016)

Front greenhouse view.

 

Trees blowing in the breeze.


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 7, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Front greenhouse view.
> 
> View attachment 3751474
> 
> ...


always got wind on the hill we get a strong sea breeze everyday here on the island


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 7, 2016)

bit of a newb question but if its not a chill thread or the competitions I only venture away from here if im drunk and wanna see what uncle buck is stirring up lol
so my question,,,if I start from seed and grow under a T5 for say 4 weeks can the plant still go into flower once I put it outside (when it will be approx. 12hrs sunlight per day mid September here ) as the T5 is 24/7 for my chilli seedlings?
or is the plant to young at 4 weeks to be mature enough to go into flower..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> bit of a newb question but if its not a chill thread or the competitions I only venture away from here if im drunk and wanna see what uncle buck is stirring up lol
> so my question,,,if I start from seed and grow under a T5 for say 4 weeks can the plant still go into flower once I put it outside (when it will be approx. 12hrs sunlight per day mid September here ) as the T5 is 24/7 for my chilli seedlings?
> or is the plant to young at 4 weeks to be mature enough to go into flower..


Yes it can flower then


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yes it can flower then


thought as much need the T5 24hrs for my chillis cant be fucked buying another one now just for 4 weeks extra veg time


----------



## eddy600 (Aug 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> thought as much need the T5 24hrs for my chillis cant be fucked buying another one now just for 4 weeks extra veg time


 The question should have been how long or late into the season can i veg under light and put it out and have it complete flowering.It's always nice to get some early smoke.


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> bit of a newb question but if its not a chill thread or the competitions I only venture away from here if im drunk and wanna see what uncle buck is stirring up lol
> so my question,,,if I start from seed and grow under a T5 for say 4 weeks can the plant still go into flower once I put it outside (when it will be approx. 12hrs sunlight per day mid September here ) as the T5 is 24/7 for my chilli seedlings?
> or is the plant to young at 4 weeks to be mature enough to go into flower..


It would be most likely to young . Around the 4-5 node or true set of leafs the plant is sexual mature and can jump into flower .
I'm taking into consideration that in 4 weeks it will not be there yet .


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> thought as much need the T5 24hrs for my chillis cant be fucked buying another one now just for 4 weeks extra veg time


Cheap Bastard


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 7, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> The question should have been how long or late into the season can i veg under light and put it out and have it complete flowering.It's always nice to get some early smoke.


Thats actually a gd question..


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> It would be most likely to young . Around the 4-5 node or true set of leafs the plant is sexual mature and can jump into flower .
> I'm taking into consideration that in 4 weeks it will not be there yet .


Ill give it a try fuck it .....i have a couple nl now inder the T5 last couple weeks to put out mid sept see if they stay in flower when they go out if i trigger them inside first
Can only learn while drinking beer


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ill give it a try fuck it .....i have a couple nl now inder the T5 last couple weeks to put out mid sept see if they stay in flower when they go out if i trigger them inside first
> Can only learn while drinking beer


I'm not sure wtf you are trying to do but confuse me . 
Just like light dep here. Till there is to many day light hours or cover them up. It's really not that hard to figure out ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 7, 2016)

Is this rootbound its 2 weeks old


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> It would be most likely to young . Around the 4-5 node or true set of leafs the plant is sexual mature and can jump into flower .
> I'm taking into consideration that in 4 weeks it will not be there yet .


At 5 weeks my plants are 7-8 nodes high....old enough to flower


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'm not sure wtf you are trying to do but confuse me .
> Just like light dep here. Till there is to many day light hours or cover them up. It's really not that hard to figure out ?


I just wanna ask newbie questions is that ok ..everyone else is starting threads on newbie questions before checking out plant problem threads....
Now is MY PLANT A CONTENDER for stalks ?


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ill give it a try fuck it .....i have a couple nl now inder the T5 last couple weeks to put out mid sept see if they stay in flower when they go out if i trigger them inside first
> Can only learn while drinking beer


If you pull something sexually mature out from under 24 hrs light and put it outside prior to your solstice it's gonna flower.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> If you pull something sexually mature out from under 24 hrs light and put it outside prior to your solstice it's gonna flower.


I know right ?
Why are you telling me that ?
Fucken newb !


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> If you pull something sexually mature out from under 24 hrs light and put it outside prior to your solstice it's gonna flower.


Whats solstice ?


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> At 5 weeks my plants are 7-8 nodes high....old enough to flower


Yes . You are a stud muffin vns .
I figure from seed , 2 weeks cotleyledon 2 weeks 4th node.
But you are abnormal or can't count. Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 7, 2016)

Doesnt take 2 weeks to get cotyledons....not here anyway


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 7, 2016)

Plants are 5 weeks today and they are 8 nodes high.....havent done anything to them.


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Is this rootbound its 2 weeks old
> View attachment 3751582


Root bound is the new in thing .


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Doesnt take 2 weeks to get cotyledons....not here anyway


I mean still on and between the single and three finger leaf sets .


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Doesnt take 2 weeks to get cotyledons....not here anyway


No shit sherlock .


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Plants are 5 weeks today and they are 8 nodes high.....havent done anything to them.


Like I said . You are abnormal .


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Doesnt take 2 weeks to get cotyledons....not here anyway


What is this cotyledons you speak off ?


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Whats solstice ?


Google it !


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> What is this cotyledons you speak off ?


Google it ! Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Google it !


Google ?


----------



## freemandrake (Aug 7, 2016)

About a pound? Nice trees TWS looking like you snuck into the bush with the 7 lol


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Aug 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Google it !


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 7, 2016)

freemandrake said:


> About a pound? Nice trees TWS looking like you snuck into the bush with the 7 lol


Who the f##k are you lol


----------



## freemandrake (Aug 7, 2016)

Sorry I'm not from around here...
Good to see everyone still growin trees!


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2016)

freemandrake said:


> About a pound? Nice trees TWS looking like you snuck into the bush with the 7 lol


Yes , they are on the hill on the property.
Hey I have been thinking about you . Ruby said the other day to stay on top of our game cause there are other growers stepping up their game and coming up and your the only one that comes to mind for me that even holds a candle .
Hope all is good your way mate and happy prepping and good luck on a new season .


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 7, 2016)

some early bud all done august 7 th ready to smoke


----------



## freemandrake (Aug 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yes , they are on the hill on the property.
> Hey I have been thinking about you . Ruby said the other day to stay on top of our game cause there are other growers stepping up their game and coming up and your the only one that comes to mind for me that even holds a candle .
> Hope all is good your way mate and happy prepping and good luck on a new season .


Been doing the whole work thing.... But F that, it's time to get my grow on. had a terrible one last season, but we lean from out mistakes and move forward I have some great strains I will be trying along with new plots, thanks for the kind words mate


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> some early bud all done august 7 th ready to smoke View attachment 3751615 View attachment 3751616


Doing it up like Big Papa always does !
Splendid .


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 7, 2016)

freemandrake said:


> Sorry I'm not from around here...
> Good to see everyone still growin trees!


Welcome back lol
Prepping for new season ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 7, 2016)

freemandrake said:


> Been doing the whole work thing.... But F that, it's time to get my grow on. had a terrible one last season, but we lean from out mistakes and move forward I have some great strains I will be trying along with new plots, thanks for the kind words mate


Strange ay one min hes cuting your circulation of with 10lb fishing line next minute hes saying kind words ....one of a kind is our ole mate tws


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Strange ay one min hes cuting your circulation of with 10lb fishing line next minute hes saying kind words ....one of a kind is our ole mate tws


I just tell it like it is and don't sugar coat nothing .

If your a " fake and a fraud, and a part time broad " I'm gonna gotta hang ya up .


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Strain review .
> 
> Sunset sherbert from Areoknow
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see what the outdoor sherbert buds end up looking like. Bet they're gonna be some serious precious gems
is the sherbert shorter than most your other plants?


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Can't wait to see what the outdoor sherbert buds end up looking like. Bet they're gonna be some serious precious gems
> is the sherbert shorter than most your other plants?


Yes but it is a swap out from a male and a clone and the others were seed that had a big head start. It's not much smaller than some of the others . I'm really surprised how big she got . She's fat though.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yes but it is a swap out from a male and a clone and the others were seed that had a big head start. It's not much smaller than some of the others . I'm really surprised how big she got . She's fat though.


Nice!!
I keep forgetting to tell anyone here who might listen, that I scored the blueknight cut again finally.
Hella early triggering/finishing fire outdoor. Kind of a bitch to trim the foxtail part about the strain, but it's soo good.
I'll be trying my hardest to get a bunch of cuts for you guys this bbq.
My buddy also got the old school blue dragon(which blue knight is bluedragon X kryptonite) which he has going over in mendo. If that turns out good, like we keep hearing, i'll try to get some cuts of that going too.


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Can't wait to see what the outdoor sherbert buds end up looking like. Bet they're gonna be some serious precious gems
> is the sherbert shorter than most your other plants?


How's your daughters sherbert doing ?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> How's your daughters sherbert doing ?


She didn't end up growing there after all. Last minute she decided she couldn't handle it, like I had been telling her lol. She has a boyfriend right now who grows. It would have worked out perfect, so maybe next year. She lives at the perfect spot


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hope everyone had a good weekend. We have been processing the crop so my boy can come pick it up. Got to say it will be nice to be steady cropping bud for awhile and saving up. Shutting down the winter pheno hunts / breeding and will be running the garage two strains Hydro and going to crop some bud before spring.
Rum Bayou  Cpg3


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 7, 2016)

I still have to get a sherbet from you. Some how my two cuts from you found a new home before I made it out. 


Aeroknow said:


> She didn't end up growing there after all. Last minute she decided she couldn't handle it, like I had been telling her lol. She has a boyfriend right now who grows. It would have worked out perfect, so maybe next year. She lives at the perfect spot


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hope everyone had a good weekend. We have been processing the crop so my boy can come pick it up. Got to say it will be nice to be steady cropping bud for awhile and saving up. Shutting down the winter pheno hunts / breeding and will be running the garage two strains Hydro and going to crop some bud before spring.
> Rum Bayou View attachment 3751765 Cpg3
> View attachment 3751770 View attachment 3751771


Doc Dank !


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 7, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I still have to get a sherbet from you. Some how my two cuts from you found a new home before I made it out.


Dude. I have a grip of accidental sherbert s1 beans. I figured out what was going on in one of my rooms. My buddy was accidentally leaving an incandescent ceiling light on for days at a time. Lol 
They got ur name all over them. Lemme know


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 7, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude. I have a grip of accidental sherbert s1 beans. I figured out what was going on in one of my rooms. My buddy was accidentally leaving an incandescent ceiling light on for days at a time. Lol
> They got ur name all over them. Lemme know


I will take them bro! Thanks!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 7, 2016)

KIller plants!! 
Perfection 


What soil are these growing in? 






TWS said:


> Strain review .
> 
> Sunset sherbert from Areoknow
> 
> ...


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## nuggs (Aug 7, 2016)

dam Smidge, you are well into flower back yonder! Nice!


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 7, 2016)

Yeah, those getaway specials were flowering mid-July for me.


----------



## BLVDog (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## BLVDog (Aug 7, 2016)

My bad posted same pic twice haha. All these dabs got to me for a sec haha


----------



## BLVDog (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yes but it is a swap out from a male and a clone and the others were seed that had a big head start. It's not much smaller than some of the others . I'm really surprised how big she got . She's fat though.


I was wondering were you got the seeds for the headband cut you got


TWS said:


> Most strains I have ever grown generally are bud setting by the first of August unless it's sativa dominant . Anything sativa hybrids we have are still in full vegg.


I was wondering were i can pick up some seeds of the headband your were telling me about


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 7, 2016)

gitarre10000 said:


> DHN Headband OG
> @757growin
> View attachment 3748793 View attachment 3748794


What kind of yield they putting off indoor on the headband


----------



## papapayne (Aug 7, 2016)

The in ground, native soil garden.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## papapayne (Aug 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3752258



Beautiful man, simply beautiful


----------



## papapayne (Aug 8, 2016)

Mofoo wanted me to say hey and blessings! @doublejj


----------



## TWS (Aug 8, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Mofoo wanted me to say hey and blessings! @doublejj


Where is mofoo?


----------



## TWS (Aug 8, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> KIller plants!!
> Perfection
> 
> 
> What soil are these growing in?


Last year's soil amended and a new truck load of whole sale mix .


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Aug 8, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> View attachment 3751954 View attachment 3751955


Very nice! What are the parents of the Getaway Specials? Forgive me if I've asked that before.


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 8, 2016)

(green poison ( indica pheno ) x sea level ) x green poison ( sativa pheno ) x stumbleweed is the one i have the one smidge has came from marco f-2 by marco


----------



## papapayne (Aug 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> Where is mofoo?


On instagram these days.


----------



## Ragsmiley (Aug 8, 2016)

Yay my tga space candy survived the big blackbird two days ago! We can't let them get like you guys do out west but still purdy


----------



## TWS (Aug 8, 2016)

papapayne said:


> On instagram these days.


Why he not posting his grow ?


----------



## 757growin (Aug 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> Why he not posting his grow ?


All the cool kids post on Instagram. It's the new hipster spot to post grows..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 8, 2016)

good morning everyone


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 8, 2016)

Dr Who male my buddy @Durzil gave me earlier this summer. We are all going camping some time soon not certain when. his girl and my wife were having that talk while we were garden touring yesterday when he stopped by. @treemansbuds man the eclipse is aug 21 2017 come to find out too.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

757growin said:


> All the cool kids post on Instagram. It's the new hipster spot to post grows..


Guess I'll not be a fukn hipster and stay right here . Something about instagram being owned by fuckbook certainly makes me limit what goes there


----------



## papapayne (Aug 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> Why he not posting his grow ?


I shall ask him. Hes KILLING in this year. Got some monsters going.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 8, 2016)

Purple trainwreck. Smoking on some indoor of this right now, killer smoke. Cant wait to see the purple outdoor buds this one makes!


----------



## Ragsmiley (Aug 8, 2016)

My other tga space candy, my favorite one and boy does she smell great! I am very pleased with this strain so far. Not bad for east coast mountain grown ya think? This is in a 100 g dirt pot but it's hidden for a good reason...I accidentally posted this twice so I deleted the other one. More to come...


----------



## papapayne (Aug 8, 2016)

Grand master Kush. Shes definitely stretching. Cant wait to stare up at this one next month!


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @treemansbuds man the eclipse is aug 21 2017 come to find out too.View attachment 3752554 View attachment 3752555


Dead balls center of that eclipse is less than an hour from my house at 2 min 40 sec or so of totality. Hell I'm gonna have 2 min and teens in my backyard. Stoked for that shit!


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 8, 2016)

I noticed parts of Oregon are in path of totality too.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 8, 2016)

Google is your friend lol. More than you ever wanted to know. 
http://www.eclipse2017.org/2017/maps.htm


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 8, 2016)

Totality is the point the moon fully covers the sun


----------



## papapayne (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Ragsmiley (Aug 8, 2016)

Yea I figured it out shortly after hence why I removed the question but at first it sounded like some kind of task force eradication bs or some shit lol. Sorry we've been on edge over this way with these a-holes. It's still reefer madness on this side of the globe...


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Dr Who male my buddy @Durzil gave me earlier this summer. We are all going camping some time soon not certain when. his girl and my wife were having that talk while we were garden touring yesterday when he stopped by. @treemansbuds man the eclipse is aug 21 2017 come to find out too.View attachment 3752554 View attachment 3752555


Yes I know
That's what I put in the Oregon BBQ Thread (post 46).....Aug 21st, 2017.
TMB-
https://www.rollitup.org/t/oregon-bbq.911415/page-3


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Aug 8, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> (green poison ( indica pheno ) x sea level ) x green poison ( sativa pheno ) x stumbleweed is the one i have the one smidge has came from marco f-2 by marco


Well that sounds pretty fucking "special"


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 8, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Yes I know
> That's what I put in the Oregon BBQ Thread (post 46).....Aug 21st, 2017.
> TMB-
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/oregon-bbq.911415/page-3


Hahaha yea i haven't read it yet. Dede(and me ) got all excited when she read it stoner moment


----------



## norcal mmj (Aug 8, 2016)

Blood orange tangie, got to be about done stretching, she ate her cage. Top shot


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hahaha yea i haven't read it yet. Dede(and me ) got all excited when she read it stoner moment


Try'n to give you more than 2 weeks to put an "Oregon RIU BBQ" together!
TMB-


----------



## TWS (Aug 8, 2016)

757growin said:


> All the cool kids post on Instagram. It's the new hipster spot to post grows..





757growin said:


> All the cool kids post on Instagram. It's the new hipster spot to post grows..


Thanks . I did not know that .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> Thanks . I did not know that .


You're not a hipster kid are you? So why would you.


----------



## TWS (Aug 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You're not a hipster kid are you? So why would you.


Do you think they know who I am ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> Do you think they know who I am ?


I'd be willing to bet you could give a fuck about what "they" think


----------



## 757growin (Aug 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> Thanks . I did not know that .


I only know because of a thread about it here on riu


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

757growin said:


> I only know because of a thread about it here on riu


Sure, we believe you. You hipster lmao


----------



## 757growin (Aug 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sure, we believe you. You hipster lmao


I swear, I swear!


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 9, 2016)

the refugee patch is looking good and the budding one is 2 warp ( r-2 x seawarp ) its nice to have a few fully budding ones in every patch now we stagger all strains in the patches like that so we also are bringing something back from early /mid august to mid oct


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 9, 2016)

the rest of the refugee patch doing well bigger plants in 20 gal bags and budding ones in 10 gal


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 9, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> View attachment 3753160 View attachment 3753161 View attachment 3753162 the rest of the refugee patch doing well


All looking on point!


----------



## GreenGorilla18 (Aug 9, 2016)

Jamaican Dream by Eva Seeds:
 
She grows tons every time I see her she's always got me like


----------



## GreenGorilla18 (Aug 9, 2016)

Yeah man I've never successfully harvested a sativa outdoors here in NE so i went with some early finishers this year and they've been flowering since like mid July its fuckin DOPE


----------



## GreenGorilla18 (Aug 9, 2016)

Thats good shit nem you got any pics?


----------



## GreenGorilla18 (Aug 9, 2016)

Nice I'm a bit anally organic when it comes to cannabis lol yeah those plants looks nice they're in a 100gal? Mine are in 50 gal and I'm hoping a lb per plant that would be amazing. Do you have estimates on yours man? I've got rain forecasted for this whole upcoming week, hope the plants use it to their advantage


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 9, 2016)

Ragsmiley said:


> Man how do you delete old posts with pictures? I just read some shit talking about people getting busted for pictures and shit. I can't even figure out how to delete my damn account on here! Hell if they really wanted to fuck with 3 plants then.


They're right outside the door now dude......hide!!!
I seen them in the bushes waiting on you brother, time to pull your shit, or go to prison!
TMB-


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 9, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> They're right outside the door now dude......hide!!!
> I seen them in the bushes waiting on you brother, time to pull your shit, or go to prison!
> TMB-


haha tmb parania will destroy ya lol..


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 9, 2016)

GreenGorilla18 said:


> Jamaican Dream by Eva Seeds:
> View attachment 3753207
> She grows tons every time I see her she's always got me like
> View attachment 3753208


ive been looking at that jamacian dream for awhile now glad ya posted pic of it tx


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 9, 2016)

Ragsmiley said:


> Hahahahahaa wow that's so funny...you can't tell me it's kinda strange that you can't delete your account all jokes aside


Not really, eliminates a lot of shady bullshit.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 9, 2016)

Ragsmiley said:


> Hahahahahaa wow that's so funny...you can't tell me it's kinda strange that you can't delete your account all jokes aside


There's no quitting or quitters on riu.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 9, 2016)

Blood in, blood out ese


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 9, 2016)

I know if I were a narcotics detective in Podunk, USA I would sit all day in front of a computer, scouring riu looking for a hint of vegetation or a mountain, SOMETHING in one of the hundreds and hundreds if not thousands of daily riu pics posted, that might link me to an anonymous riu handle posting pics of grows in my specific state. 

I may eat crow one day bro, but I live in Nazi State USA in the southeast too and have posted felony charge pic after felony charge pic since 2012 and I'm still here. Fuck it and post like a motherfreaking BOSS man. "Sometimes you gotta say, 'What the fuck?', make your move."


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 9, 2016)

Red team go red team go


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 9, 2016)

Seawarp in full flower. Bong full of Seawarp flowers.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 9, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Seawarp in full flower. Bong full of Seawarp flowers.View attachment 3753298View attachment 3753299 View attachment 3753300


Like I said, a motherfreaking BOSS! Killing those seawarps BC!


----------



## GreenGorilla18 (Aug 9, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Seawarp in full flower. Bong full of Seawarp flowers.View attachment 3753298View attachment 3753299 View attachment 3753300


Damn bro. That is one hell of a plant. The base of the stalk is that of a fucking soft ball. I need this strain. What're the genetics behind it?


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 9, 2016)

GreenGorilla18 said:


> Damn bro. That is one hell of a plant. The base of the stalk is that of a fucking soft ball. I need this strain. What're the genetics behind it?


sea level x ben johnson x texada timewarp parents to seawarp i got it from reeferman seeds years ago and they havent made it since used it in several of our strains with good results got a bunch of them kicking around


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 9, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I know if I were a narcotics detective in Podunk, USA I would sit all day in front of a computer, scouring riu looking for a hint of vegetation or a mountain, SOMETHING in one of the hundreds and hundreds if not thousands of daily riu pics posted, that might link me to an anonymous riu handle posting pics of grows in my specific state.
> 
> I may eat crow one day bro, but I live in Nazi State USA in the southeast too and have posted felony charge pic after felony charge pic since 2012 and I'm still here. Fuck it and post like a motherfreaking BOSS man. "Sometimes you gotta say, 'What the fuck?', make your move."


i second that


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 9, 2016)

Gtm can correct if wrong but it's 3way sealevelxtexedatimewarpxbenjohnson


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 9, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I know if I were a narcotics detective in Podunk, USA I would sit all day in front of a computer, scouring riu looking for a hint of vegetation or a mountain, SOMETHING in one of the hundreds and hundreds if not thousands of daily riu pics posted, that might link me to an anonymous riu handle posting pics of grows in my specific state.
> 
> I may eat crow one day bro, but I live in Nazi State USA in the southeast too and have posted felony charge pic after felony charge pic since 2012 and I'm still here. Fuck it and post like a motherfreaking BOSS man. "Sometimes you gotta say, 'What the fuck?', make your move."


Come on now, they just go from picture to picture and then look up the geodata embedded into the picture.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 9, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> Come on now, they just go from picture to picture and then look up the geodata embedded into the picture.


If you are gonna go hi tech man and use this stuff, you better know how to turn that stuff off.


----------



## GreenGorilla18 (Aug 9, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> If you are gonna go hi tech man and use this stuff, you better know how to turn that stuff off.


It's really simple to turn data collectives off on cameras and others of the like..but even then is it necessary? Lol probably not


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 9, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Gtm can correct if wrong but it's 3way sealevelxtexedatimewarpxbenjohnson


sea level x ben johnson x texada timewarp is how its listed on attitude


----------



## supchaka (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm guessing her first day of flower was around August 1st. Still hitting her with the colloidal silver.


----------



## GreenGorilla18 (Aug 9, 2016)

supchaka said:


> I'm guessing her first day of flower was around August 1st. Still hitting her with the colloidal silver. View attachment 3753337View attachment 3753338View attachment 3753339


Yo what lattitude are you lookin at man? Your plants are much farther into flower than mine and It's already aug 9


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 9, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> If you are gonna go hi tech man and use this stuff, you better know how to turn that stuff off.


this was jokes.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 9, 2016)

Jhead for the win!


----------



## papapayne (Aug 9, 2016)

Jhead, and ip blockers help me sleep better after posting all the pictures , but if they really want you these days, whose gonna stop em


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2016)

Lone Oak Farms 2016....


----------



## papapayne (Aug 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Lone Oak Farms 2016....
> View attachment 3753359


Epic as always double jj!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Epic as always double jj!


the crew makes it look easy....


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 9, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> this was jokes.


Yeah I figured it was Woot, but you never know who is buying lol.


----------



## BLVDog (Aug 9, 2016)

Just got 4 new cutts of blueberry headband and 2 another cheese strain. Will postpics wen i get home


----------



## BLVDog (Aug 9, 2016)

Tha


doublejj said:


> Lone Oak Farms 2016....
> View attachment 3753359


Thats a sick shirt. Rosin dabs haha


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 9, 2016)

supchaka said:


> I'm guessing her first day of flower was around August 1st. Still hitting her with the colloidal silver. View attachment 3753337View attachment 3753338View attachment 3753339


trying to make some selfies huh? getting seed requests vs. clone?


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 9, 2016)

WhitegrizzlyxCandycane


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 9, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> sea level x ben johnson x texada timewarp is how its listed on attitude


Is there like an industry standard out there for listing cross breeds. As in listed as malestrainxfemalestrain or femalestrainxmalestrain?


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 9, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Is there like an industry standard out there for listing cross breeds. As in listed as malestrainxfemalestrain or femalestrainxmalestrain?


male x female


----------



## GreenGorilla18 (Aug 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> ma


Patrick: mamamamamamama mamamamamama
Patrick + Spongebob: mamamamamamama mamamamamama
Me: MamamamaMARIJUANAAA


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 9, 2016)

GreenGorilla18 said:


> Patrick: mamamamamamama mamamamamama
> Patrick + Spongebob: mamamamamamama mamamamamama
> Me: MamamamaMARIJUANAAA


fucking server...  below the quote not above it


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 9, 2016)

_*Guerrilla Growing mine in organic soil*_
_*Black D.O.G.*_

_*  *_

_*Blue Dream*_

_* *_

_*Critical Hog*_
_* *_

_*Purple Afghan Kush*_
_*   *_

_*Green Crack(Always love growing it. Always hated the name)*_

_* *_

_*Pineapple Skunk*_
_* *_

_*Raspberry Diesel*_
_* *_


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 9, 2016)

_*Sapphire OG*_
_*  *_

_*Tangie*_


_*Ultra Sour*_
_* *_

_*Ive got allot going on this year. These are a few pics of my big girls. I dont grow monsters, but I grow dank.*_
_*Ive also got a small patch of late season seedlings(that are now 5-6 feet tall) that I put out right around the summer solstice. Im a bit worried about that little garden as a few of them are going to be a crossbred version of Lemon Skunk and Im afraid they may not finish before this years frost. We generally get our first killing frost by the end of October, and these smaller plants are a few weeks behind. I dont have any pics of the smaller garden, but am going to get some this weekend.*_
_*I wanna say that I'd love to be able to have these girls in my back yard where I could give them daily care, but that's not an option for me simply because the representatives of my state are a bunch of old dinosaurs.*_
_*I did three years for growing and selling cannabis. We wont talk about how long ago, as it would reveal too much, but it wasn't that long ago, y'all.*_
_*The movement will not stop.*_
_*I refuse to believe that Im doing anything wrong.*_
_*Its on THEM to stop locking us up. I fight back by voting... and growing.*_


----------



## supchaka (Aug 9, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> trying to make some selfies huh? getting seed requests vs. clone?


There is some folks interested in seeds 



GreenGorilla18 said:


> Yo what lattitude are you lookin at man? Your plants are much farther into flower than mine and It's already aug 9


I'm in the Southern California latitude


----------



## GreenGorilla18 (Aug 9, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> _*Sapphire OG*_
> _*View attachment 3753654 View attachment 3753656 *_
> 
> _*Tangie*_
> ...


That sapphire OG looks a ton like my Mango Sapphire OG from HSO..Same strain? Also where are you latitude wise man those plants are thiriving LOVE IT hat tips to you brotha


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 9, 2016)

GreenGorilla18 said:


> That sapphire OG looks a ton like my Mango Sapphire OG from HSO..Same strain? Also where are you latitude wise man those plants are thiriving LOVE IT hat tips to you brotha


Thank you, sir.
Im in the midwest. We get killing frost by Halloween. Sometimes by the 20th or so.
My Sapphire Og is DEFINITELY a Humboldt Seed girl, but shes not the Mango. *click* 
I wont grow outdoors without growing Humboldt beans. Thier gear works well with my climate and growing style. I put my girls in 6-7 gallons of GOOD organic Super Soil and sink them straight in the ground, as I live in an area with VERY GOOD local soil, and I regularly get 1 to 2 pound ladies.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 9, 2016)

Looking good ProfessorChaos.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> male x female


Thank you sir.


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looking good ProfessorChaos.


Thank you, sir.


----------



## TWS (Aug 10, 2016)

Looks like there's a gold rush in the states !


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

TWS said:


> Looks like there's a gold rush in the states !


Whats gold ?


----------



## GreenGorilla18 (Aug 10, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> Thank you, sir.
> Im in the midwest. We get killing frost by Halloween. Sometimes by the 20th or so.
> My Sapphire Og is DEFINITELY a Humboldt Seed girl, but shes not the Mango. *click*
> I wont grow outdoors without growing Humboldt beans. Thier gear works well with my climate and growing style. I put my girls in 6-7 gallons of GOOD organic Super Soil and sink them straight in the ground, as I live in an area with VERY GOOD local soil, and I regularly get 1 to 2 pound ladies.


Yeah I'm with you when it comes to HSO. Their genetics are prime for outdoor growing as far as what I've grown. Love their gear! Have you ever grown their purple trainwreck? Peace


----------



## TWS (Aug 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Whats gold ?


Something you guys don't have much of yet .

The stuff you dig out of the ground for a living.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 10, 2016)

TWS said:


> Looks like there's a gold rush in the states !


Green rush?


----------



## TWS (Aug 10, 2016)

757growin said:


> Green rush?


Olympic gold baby !


----------



## fumble (Aug 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I'd be willing to bet you could give a fuck about what "they" think


You just described me lol


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 10, 2016)

GreenGorilla18 said:


> Yeah I'm with you when it comes to HSO. Their genetics are prime for outdoor growing as far as what I've grown. Love their gear! Have you ever grown their purple trainwreck? Peace


Yes, I've grown Purple TW.
I got it as a freebie, and grew it indoors.
I wish I wouldve saved it and used it on an outdoor grow.
It got big. Smoke was pretty fire. Not one of my dankest ever, but good bud. Sold well.


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 10, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Thank you sir.





ProfessorChaos420 said:


> Thank you, sir.


Whoa...
Same time, bro.
Exact same thread at the exact same time.
Weird. Lol


----------



## fumble (Aug 10, 2016)

Good morning boys  good to see everyone's grows doing so well. We are finally getting there too. Got a super late start to the season due to Patti pot patrol and her NIMBY (not in my backyard) group, but here now  her 
We've had some major problems with the whole garden but got everything turned around thanks to help from JJ and crew and TWS. Here we are today...
@Granpappy Panama Red sunset sherbert, and GG4


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 10, 2016)

Nice fumble!

Can I ask why the softpot is on a pallet vs just on top of the ground? . 

NIMBY group? Really? LAME! Lol


----------



## fumble (Aug 10, 2016)

@FLkeys Slymer 

 some Lavender Dream  and the whole lot


----------



## fumble (Aug 10, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Nice fumble!
> 
> Can I ask why the softpot is on a pallet vs just on top of the ground? .
> 
> NIMBY group? Really? LAME! Lol


Thanks SG  It is to keep it up off the red dirt...it's very acidic and I was worried about it wicking some into the pots. I would have preferred gravel lol


----------



## fumble (Aug 10, 2016)

Yep...NIMBY...seriously funny. Like I said though... her


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 10, 2016)

fumble said:


> Thanks SG  It is to keep it up off the red dirt...it's very acidic and I was worried about it wicking some into the pots. I would have preferred gravel lol


Ahhh. Ok. I see. I was just wondering because I let mine sit straight on straw covered ground. I noticed they rooted through the bottoms some but not as much as i expected they would. 

My 5gl and 10gl softpot are almost all root mass lol. 

Two 10gl and 1 5gl plants have dried. Lb between the three.. at that rate I may end up pretty stoked. Lol. Had 9 10gl and 6 5gl going. Still have 4 big ones and 3 small ones to go and waiting on the drying rack to free up. Lol

Your gonna have a bit of work in a few months girl.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2016)

fumble said:


> @FLkeys Slymer View attachment 3754193
> 
> View attachment 3754197 some Lavender Dream View attachment 3754198 and the whole lot View attachment 3754199


They are looking great fumble...you will have a good harvest


----------



## fumble (Aug 10, 2016)

Sounds like you will have a very nice harvest yourself. I love this time of year lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 10, 2016)

fumble said:


> You just described me lol


Ha ha same here


----------



## fumble (Aug 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> They are looking great fumble...you will have a good harvest


Thanks JJ...I was worried for a bit there


----------



## fumble (Aug 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ha ha same here


They can all ssssuck it lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 10, 2016)

fumble said:


> due to Patti pot patrol and her NIMBY (not in my backyard) group, but here now  her


Always 1 busy body around huh. My sentiments towards them are the same. Looking good Fumble


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 10, 2016)

fumble said:


> Thanks JJ...I was worried for a bit there


Good to see you around Fumble, you were M.I.A. after the fire. Glad things are going good for you over there.
TMB-


----------



## GreenGorilla18 (Aug 10, 2016)

Heyo I know a lot of people are watchin this thread so I thought I'd throw up a quick Q and see if someone could enlighten me. This whole next is sposed to be overcast with rain here and there..anyway I've got two plants that are farther into flower than my others and I fear for mold this week..weather app says its 89% humidity rn 89!?! Crazy. You think they'll be aight or should I check up every morning and shake em off?


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 10, 2016)

GreenGorilla18 said:


> Heyo I know a lot of people are watchin this thread so I thought I'd throw up a quick Q and see if someone could enlighten me. This whole next is sposed to be overcast with rain here and there..anyway I've got two plants that are farther into flower than my others and I fear for mold this week..weather app says its 89% humidity rn 89!?! Crazy. You think they'll be aight or should I check up every morning and shake em off?


We get near 100% humidity every day. Shake them off if you can, tie branches apart so the inside of the plant doesn't stay wet all day. I try to trim out a couple larger inner fan leaves to increase air flow but not many. And hopefully you have a mold resistant strain.


----------



## GreenGorilla18 (Aug 10, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> We get near 100% humidity every day. Shake them off if you can, tie branches apart so the inside of the plant doesn't stay wet all day. I try to trim out a couple larger inner fan leaves to increase air flow but not many. And hopefully you have a mold resistant strain.


The ones that are pretty far into flower have tons of airflow between them..I'll stop trippin over it they should be good but I'll visit as often as possible to give em a shake


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2016)

GreenGorilla18 said:


> The ones that are pretty far into flower have tons of airflow between them..I'll stop trippin over it they should be good but I'll visit as often as possible to give em a shake


I quit growing some of my best growing strains because I would lose 1/2 the buds to mold. The plants grew huge beautiful buds but they weren't mold resistant & it is depressing to throw all the big buds into the trash can, so I quit growing them. Strain selection is important for may different reasons, I found that out the hard way..


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I quit growing some of my best growing strains because I would lose 1/2 the buds to mold. The plants grew huge beautiful buds but they weren't mold resistant & it is depressing to throw all the big buds into the trash can, so I quit growing them. Strain selection is important for may different reasons, I found that out the hard way..


jj knows best


----------



## GreenGorilla18 (Aug 10, 2016)

Mold is my biggest fear past ripper/rollies I have nightmares time to time about it


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 10, 2016)

this is how i know the dog bones are gone skittles will grab the box and shread it in front of me i quess it means go get some bones lol


----------



## 757growin (Aug 10, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> View attachment 3754224 View attachment 3754225 View attachment 3754226
> this is how i know the dog bones are gone skittles will grab the box and shread it in front of me i quess it means go get some bones lol


Lols. Skittles get the munchies from all the fresh bud too!? Too funny


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 10, 2016)

757growin said:


> Lols. Skittles get the munchies from all the fresh bud too!? Too funny


haha i know i do that strain is a munchie strain for sure ill be giving that weed to a couple people we know that got cancer and dont eat much due to meds but will eat if its good ole munchie weed


----------



## fumble (Aug 10, 2016)

Skittles is pretty damn smart Getaway lol...too cute


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 10, 2016)

fumble said:


> Skittles is pretty damn smart Getaway lol...too cute


hey fumbles hope all is well with you out there and i wish the dog would clean up her mess haha


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 10, 2016)

Stay on top of the bones and there won't be no mess! Lol


----------



## papapayne (Aug 10, 2016)

@fumble awesome garden, looks like even a late start is gonna provide a bountiful harvest. Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## papapayne (Aug 10, 2016)

my full season patch


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 10, 2016)

@fumble the edible queen  glad to see you're back, plants are looking healthy.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2016)

cement mixer kief extractor...


----------



## fumble (Aug 10, 2016)

pretty cool contraption there JJ...I can't wait to see what comes out of it.

@papapayne thanks man  Yours is looking pretty sweet as well. what are the things on the ground in the pic? fans? 

thanks @mushroom head ...it's good to be back...lol edible queen


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 10, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> View attachment 3754224 View attachment 3754225 View attachment 3754226
> this is how i know the dog bones are gone skittles will grab the box and shread it in front of me i quess it means go get some bones lol


LMAO truly


----------



## lucky bounce (Aug 10, 2016)

Medicann Afghani. I got a later start than I wanted due to weather concerns, but it has nice tops and minimum undergrowth.


----------



## GreenGorilla18 (Aug 10, 2016)

lucky bounce said:


> Medicann Afghani. I got a later start than I wanted due to weather concerns, but it has nice tops and minimum undergrowth.


Hell yeah man! I'm a huge fan of Medicann not many people grow their genetics but they've definitely got some keepers. If I remember right they've got a special cut of Afghani. Hope all goes well with the rest of the grow bro, Peace


----------



## lucky bounce (Aug 10, 2016)

A


GreenGorilla18 said:


> Hell yeah man! I'm a huge fan of Medicann not many people grow their genetics but they've definitely got some keepers. If I remember right they've got a special cut of Afghani. Hope all goes well with the rest of the grow bro, Peace


Appreciate it. I counted 22 tops and I'm pretty impressed with their genetics. Not too bad for free seeds from herbies!


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

TWS said:


> Something you guys don't have much of yet .
> 
> The stuff you dig out of the ground for a living.


fuck digging it..i hauled 2 17kg bars daily to transport to security for 10 yrs..fuck digging


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

TWS said:


> Olympic gold baby !


compare our population to yours and you will see we are prob beating you on a lot of fronts..America doesn't own sport ..we aussies are a sporting nation first and foremost not a nation that likes to think they are number 1 at everything they touch including the worlds problems.


----------



## innerG (Aug 10, 2016)

Amnesia
 

Ace of Spades
 

Mendocino Purple Kush (forced flowering inside, outgrew tent, now bringing back outside lol)


----------



## 757growin (Aug 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> compare our population to yours and you will see we are prob beating you on a lot of fronts..America doesn't own sport ..we aussies are a sporting nation first and foremost not a nation that likes to think they are number 1 at everything they touch including the worlds problems.


Aren't you guys having our military there in Australia to protect you guys? We can't be that bad if we are protecting you


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 10, 2016)

Protecting what in Australia though begs the question. I believe thats only presence in Asia Pac region


----------



## 757growin (Aug 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Protecting what in Australia though begs the question. I believe thats only presence in Asia Pac region


Ive heard they are scared of China. Kind of like Vietnam.  But me personally I'm all for pulling out the US military over seas completely and placing them within its borders.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 10, 2016)

757growin said:


> Ive heard they are scared of China. Kind of like Vietnam.  But me personally I'm all for pulling out the US military over seas completely and placing them within its borders.


Thats where it should be.....That afraid of China story is just bs imo, all about money and trade routes....money money money


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 10, 2016)

I thought snapchat was the new thing these days 



757growin said:


> All the cool kids post on Instagram. It's the new hipster spot to post grows..


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

757growin said:


> Aren't you guys having our military there in Australia to protect you guys? We can't be that bad if we are protecting you


its a team effort you guys wouldn't achieve everything military if it wasn't for aust and a few others allies help...don't give me the fucken we rely on America fucken crap this is a weed thread go play world of Warcraft somewhere else..its not protection its making sure you know who your allies are when you need help to


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

757growin said:


> Aren't you guys having our military there in Australia to protect you guys? We can't be that bad if we are protecting you


never said you were bad this was about gold and sport i only hinted at worlds problems you turned it into we need protecting


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

757growin said:


> Ive heard they are scared of China. Kind of like Vietnam.  But me personally I'm all for pulling out the US military over seas completely and placing them within its borders.


don't imply we were scared of Vietnam theres a lot of vets who would be appalled at that comment that i sit down with daily and smoke with


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 10, 2016)

Chill out fellas, smoke some doobies, dab some oil/rosin if you got it


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

BcDigger said:


>


yeah im going to have one ...i don't like my country bagged just as americans wear their heart on their sleeve and don't like theirs bagged


----------



## 757growin (Aug 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> never said you were bad this was about gold and sport i only hinted at worlds problems you turned it into we need protecting


I know what I said rubes. I was replying towards those world problems you mentioned. Causing world problems is bad..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Wow, nice size slymer.. Look forward to see how she does outside- greenhouse 
@fumble 




fumble said:


> @FLkeys Slymer View attachment 3754193
> 
> View attachment 3754197 some Lavender Dream View attachment 3754198 and the whole lot View attachment 3754199


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> don't imply we were scared of Vietnam theres a lot of vets who would be appalled at that comment that i sit down with daily and smoke with


Think he was saying VN afraid of China. Not really a scared of thing, its a deep hatred.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Chill out fellas, smoke some doobies, dab some oil/rosin if you got it


i got shitty quick just like last night when a cop out of uniform spoke to me like a piece of shit and i took him aside and whispered in his ear..look here motherfucker lets go for a walk see how tough you are without your badge and gun c##t...im not normally like that somethings wrong


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 10, 2016)

And why the fuck are we yapping politics anything? We are in the wrong fukn place for that


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Think he was saying VN afraid of China. Not really a scared of thing, its a deep hatred.....


i need to chill im outta here for a while


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> i got shitty quick just like last night when a cop out of uniform spoke to me like a piece of shit and i took him aside and whispered in his ear..look here motherfucker lets go for a walk see how tough you are without your badge and gun c##t...im not normally like that somethings wrong


Hey bro, I am quick to jump lately too, but I attribute it to the general feeling Ive had for the last year or so and the general condition that I view the world. We need more garden time buddy!!!


----------



## 757growin (Aug 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> its a team effort you guys wouldn't achieve everything military if it wasn't for aust and a few others allies help...don't give me the fucken we rely on America fucken crap this is a weed thread go play world of Warcraft somewhere else..its not protection its making sure you know who your allies are when you need help to


We appreciate our allies. But you will never have our allies military units stationed/based here. Don't get so hurt rubes. Australia is a great country. The ppl and lands are great rubes.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 10, 2016)

This guy was on periscope the other day. Title was driving around Australia after taking acid... Course first thought was @ruby fruit is this you ??


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

757growin said:


> We appreciate our allies. But you will never have our allies military units stationed/based here. Don't get so hurt rubes. Australia is a great country. The ppl and lands are great rubes.


My bad man..just had an episode been thinking lately its been so many years without a fight and i got a testerone over load ..might have to head back to the gym and ask coach if he needs sparing partners for his fighters.
If anything to at least get rid of some tension


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> This guy was on periscope the other day. Title was driving around Australia after taking acid... Course first thought was @ruby fruit is this you ??
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754586


Lol.aint me ..now if you see someone walking down a national highway naked.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 10, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> This guy was on periscope the other day. Title was driving around Australia after taking acid... Course first thought was @ruby fruit is this you ??
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754586


LMFAO


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol.aint me ..now if you see someone walking down a national highway naked.....



RUN...... Or be scared for life 

My Alaskan fuck Berry kush switching to flower


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> My bad man..just had an episode been thinking lately its been so many years without a fight and i got a testerone over load ..might have to head back to the gym and ask coach if he needs sparing partners for his fighters.
> If anything to at least get rid of some tension


Thats definitely a cause for me too.....I been off the bike too long. Back on it in the morning for good.


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 10, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> RUN...... Or be scared for life
> 
> My Alaskan fuck Berry kush switching to flower
> 
> View attachment 3754611


Alaskan fuck berry kush? I want a hit of that..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 10, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Alaskan fuck berry kush? I want a hit of that..


Me tooooo..
I hit with with some pollen off the blue dog plant from @SomeGuy 

I also have seeds off of @hyroot Jamaican landrace female that I hit with pollen off my male Alaskan thunder fuck.. I call it Bobsled


----------



## TWS (Aug 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> compare our population to yours and you will see we are prob beating you on a lot of fronts..America doesn't own sport ..we aussies are a sporting nation first and foremost not a nation that likes to think they are number 1 at everything they touch including the worlds problems.


Lmol . That's a sorry ass post .
Good thing there ain't cricket games cause we'd beat you there too .


----------



## TWS (Aug 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> its a team effort you guys wouldn't achieve everything military if it wasn't for aust and a few others allies help...don't give me the fucken we rely on America fucken crap this is a weed thread go play world of Warcraft somewhere else..its not protection its making sure you know who your allies are when you need help to


Oh so now you have your hands in the world's problems instead of getting steam rolled and left behind ?


----------



## TWS (Aug 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> never said you were bad this was about gold and sport i only hinted at worlds problems you turned it into we need protecting


Why don't you fuckers ever lead anything besides a plane search ?


----------



## TWS (Aug 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats where it should be.....That afraid of China story is just bs imo, all about money and trade routes....money money money


Yea , we should let the world rape ,pillage, and plunder itself untill we are the only country left.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 10, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yea , we should let the world rape ,pillage, and plunder itself untill we are the only country left.


The rest of the world would do just fine without other countries intervening in their business. That goes for ALL of the big countries which like to make other countries their business for monetary gains.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 10, 2016)

And ALL countries have some bad eggs that do fucked up shit. Some more than others.....


----------



## santacruztodd (Aug 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Lone Oak Farms 2016....
> View attachment 3753359


Stop making us all look so bad


----------



## santacruztodd (Aug 10, 2016)

Dutch Passion Blueberry outdoor donkey dicks


----------



## santacruztodd (Aug 10, 2016)

HSO Lost Coast Hash


----------



## santacruztodd (Aug 10, 2016)

HSO Blue Dream 45 gallon monster


----------



## 757growin (Aug 10, 2016)

I think rubes was really upset about Australia losing to the dream team in men's basketball again.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

757growin said:


> I think rubes was really upset about Australia losing to the dream team in men's basketball again.


no tws just gets up my nose sometimes with the bullshit he churns out now and then ...you guys weren't even playing flat out till the last 4 mins of the game this morning..no ones gonna get within 20 points if you play the game 100% all the way.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

TWS said:


> Oh so now you have your hands in the world's problems instead of getting steam rolled and left behind ?


cant even reply with the answer I want to in response to this...ive been reminded its not a political thread


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

santacruztodd said:


> HSO Blue Dream 45 gallon monsterView attachment 3754648


amazing blue dream size in the 45 well done !


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

757growin said:


> I think rubes was really upset about Australia losing to the dream team in men's basketball again.


you guys own basketball,grid iron and baseball...no different to us aussies owning aussie rules football,cricket and beer skulling and wombat rooting


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

ill say one thing though..how good is Michael phelps..what a legend


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> ill say one thing though..how good is Michael phelps..what a legend


and a pot smoker...


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> and a pot smoker...


Really ? Even better then..gd on him man wat an olympian 
I still remember how big he looked ypung at the sydney olympics in real life walking out for his first gold


----------



## papapayne (Aug 10, 2016)

fumble said:


> pretty cool contraption there JJ...I can't wait to see what comes out of it.
> 
> @papapayne thanks man  Yours is looking pretty sweet as well. what are the things on the ground in the pic? fans?
> 
> thanks @mushroom head ...it's good to be back...lol edible queen


Yes. Old school belt driven ones. Move a ton of air


----------



## TWS (Aug 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> and a pot smoker...


In the heat of all the smoke this was some funny shit .
Now back to our regular program.......
Ruby..........


----------



## TWS (Aug 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> no tws just gets up my nose sometimes with the bullshit he churns out now and then ...you guys weren't even playing flat out till the last 4 mins of the game this morning..no ones gonna get within 20 points if you play the game 100% all the way.



You can just call me booger.

Yepppp , looks like you couldn't beat us on your best day ....lol
Booger


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> My bad man..just had an episode been thinking lately its been so many years without a fight and i got a testerone over load ..might have to head back to the gym and ask coach if he needs sparing partners for his fighters.
> If anything to at least get rid of some tension


You need to try some rosin...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Aug 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> You need to try some rosin...


Where's this post at ? 
Lol he deleted it on me.........good thing .........try beating off ruby .
Be a lover not a fighter.


----------



## lucky bounce (Aug 10, 2016)

santacruztodd said:


> Dutch Passion Blueberry outdoor donkey dicksView attachment 3754644


I've got a seedling with 3 sets. I can't wait to smoke her!


----------



## BLVDog (Aug 10, 2016)

Just found a baby rattler must a nest around here this thing was tiny


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


> You need to try some rosin...



U got my address


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

Im back wacked and have a case of prime aussie beer
Sorry to all who thought someone hacked and took over my name had some bad news last week and i think it finally boiled over and someone was gonna cop my unreleased tension 

Love ya all in a non homo way except for miss fumble


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> U got my address


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im back wacked and have a case of prime aussie beer
> Sorry to all who thought someone hacked and took over my name had some bad news last week and i think it finally boiled over and someone was gonna cop my unreleased tension
> 
> Love ya all in a non homo way except for miss fumble View attachment 3754754


You say non homo but I'm pretty sure you mean super homo. I am quite dashing as are many of the others here at riu and I want to tell you we're flattered but but we're kind of taking a break and finding ourselves right now. So don't take offense if we pass on the Ruby fruit butthole pictures.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> You say non homo but I'm pretty sure you mean super homo. I am quite dashing as are many of the others here at riu and I want to tell you we're flattered but but we're kind of taking a break and finding ourselves right now. So don't take offense if we pass on the Ruby fruit butthole pictures.


No offence bro..here have a smiley ball sack to keep the gd feeling going around
Dont thank me thank the permanent pen that is now in quarantine
Oh hang on i cant post that pic no more i got told of by sunni and i was scared of her vegie burger at the time


----------



## GreenGorilla18 (Aug 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> compare our population to yours and you will see we are prob beating you on a lot of fronts..America doesn't own sport ..we aussies are a sporting nation first and foremost not a nation that likes to think they are number 1 at everything they touch including the worlds problems.


Just sayin man last night US won basketball against AUS soo


----------



## bobqp (Aug 11, 2016)

Black gum and g13 x haze 4 weeks old growing in Aussie sun just starting to flower will cross them with my Tahoe og male and plant all those seeds in october


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

GreenGorilla18 said:


> Just sayin man last night US won basketball against AUS soo


your teams weak as piss compared to the real dream team era with Jordon lol...those guys back then went through the Olympics with an average winning margin of 43 points and did not have one time out the entire Olympics...were you born then ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> your teams weak as piss compared to the real dream team era with Jordon lol...those guys back then went through the Olympics with an average winning margin of 43 points and did not have one time out the entire Olympics...were you born then ?


Yes. They killed shit back then


----------



## GreenGorilla18 (Aug 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> your teams weak as piss compared to the real dream team era with Jordon lol...those guys back then went through the Olympics with an average winning margin of 43 points and did not have one time out the entire Olympics...were you born then ?


Nah I wasn't. But no need to be focused on the past I'm more in tune with the now and as far as I'm concerned US beat AUS last night nem


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

No offense to anyone but who gives a fuck. Competition is 1 of the reasons the world is as fucked as it is imo. Why must people always compete against someone else, to win. What the fuck do you win? Now this is coming from the guy who played organized sports most of my life. I think its fucking bullshit to teach kids that its healthy to compete. Bull fucking shit.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

People should smoke more dope and think about how stupid the shit they learned in life really is.....


----------



## fandango (Aug 11, 2016)

My Solar Helpers


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

fandango said:


> My Solar HelpersView attachment 3754820


Way to stop a thread in its tracks


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

GreenGorilla18 said:


> Nah I wasn't. But no need to be focused on the past I'm more in tune with the now and as far as I'm concerned US beat AUS last night nem


Chalmers smashed your big head adrian in the 100m freestyle...there ya go we are even now race of the olympics so far 7th on turn and the yankie doodle got mowed down in the last 20m


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

fandango said:


> My Solar HelpersView attachment 3754820


Desired outcome!!!! Nice helpers fandango


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

Instead of competing those people should be smoking dope and fucking instead. Worlds problems solved


----------



## fandango (Aug 11, 2016)

Phelps won 21 gold metals...and to boot he was high on weed I believe?how else could he win all that gold...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Instead of competing those people should be smoking dope and fucking instead. Worlds problems solved


Sounds good anyway


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

Majority of top athletes toke up. Performance enhancer, why the fuck wouldnt you?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

fandango said:


> Phelps won 21 gold metals...and to boot he was high on weed I believe?how else could he win all that gold...


Yeah i only learnt today hes a toker...i thought he was awesome before that now i think hes a legend


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Majority of top athletes toke up. Performance enhancer, why the fuck wouldnt you?


Wasnt it de silva who got in trouble with ufc for smoking ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

Canadian Olympic Snowboarder Ross Rebagliati is another 1


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

Anyway regardless of who wins what who grows the best we are all flesh and blood

Except for tws hes an alien


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

I saw a Brazilian champion say a majority of the UFC Brazilian fighters use cannabis during training.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Anyway regardless of who wins what who grows the best we are all flesh and blood
> 
> Except for tws hes an alien


I just laughed my ass off at this. TWS you fucking alien bastard


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I just laughed my ass off at this. TWS you fucking alien bastard


Im.sure when he wakes up he will consult his alien mothers and declare war with green jizz


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Aug 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Except for tws hes an alien


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Aug 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> No offense to anyone but who gives a fuck. Competition is 1 of the reasons the world is as fucked as it is imo. Why must people always compete against someone else, to win. What the fuck do you win? Now this is coming from the guy who played organized sports most of my life. I think its fucking bullshit to teach kids that its healthy to compete. Bull fucking shit.


I can see your point in that. But having said that I love competition with friends and family...in such things as 8 Ball, cards, and sports in the backyard.


----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> No offense to anyone but who gives a fuck. Competition is 1 of the reasons the world is as fucked as it is imo. Why must people always compete against someone else, to win. What the fuck do you win? Now this is coming from the guy who played organized sports most of my life. I think its fucking bullshit to teach kids that its healthy to compete. Bull fucking shit.


You can't hide under a rice paddie everyday and watch the world go by .

Alien booger .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> You can't hide under a rice paddies and watch the world go by .
> 
> Alien booger .


Yes I can


----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2016)

Got Gold 

Alien booger .


----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2016)

fandango said:


> My Solar HelpersView attachment 3754820


You got my attention .

Alien booger.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> Got Gold
> 
> Alien booger .


Cant wipe my ass with, eat, get high on, or fuck gold, so you can keep it


----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cant wipe my ass with, eat, get high on, or fuck gold, so you can keep it


You have to liquidate it first . Then it can buy Tp, food , drugs and pussy .
Alien booger
Even rent .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

Nah, it taints shit on the way. Happy without it


----------



## 757growin (Aug 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wasnt it de silva who got in trouble with ufc for smoking ?


Nate diaz I think or his bro nick


----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2016)

Joe Rogan is a toker too.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cant wipe my ass with, eat, get high on, or fuck gold, so you can keep it


Dude bring me a hunk of gold and if it's big enough I'll take care of that whole list for you!


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

757growin said:


> Nate diaz I think or his bro nick


Thats the one i was trying to think of ..he was in high times mag a few issues back i think


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cant wipe my ass with, eat, get high on, or fuck gold, so you can keep it


Pussy loves gold 
No offense miss fumble but woman open up when gold is put in their hands lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

Is there anyone called 420alienbooger on here lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Pussy loves gold
> No offense miss fumble but woman open up when gold is put in their hands lol


Well how come when you put a gold ring on its finger it closes up ?
Alien booger


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 11, 2016)

fandango said:


> My Solar HelpersView attachment 3754820


A fine pair of lbfm.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> Well how come when you put a gold ring on its finger it closes up ?
> Alien booger


Gd point 
Is josh howard the howard thats in the olympics ? Cos if it is hes a pot head to


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> A fine pair of lbfm.


Idiot butt fucked mums ?


----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Gd point
> Is josh howard the howard thats in the olympics ? Cos if it is hes a pot head to


This i do not know .
Alien booger


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 11, 2016)

Naval code. Little brown fuck machines.


----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2016)

Those girls are only 16 years old 
Alien booger


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> Those girls are only 16 years old
> Alien booger


Those must be some "Western" limits we put on age since fucking is so taboo


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 11, 2016)

Not sure if everyone missed it but olympians are now allowed to test positive to Marijuana. Due to a change in the global anti doping policy


----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm going back to sleep for a hour.
Alien booger


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'm going back to sleep for a hour.
> Alien booger


Back to sleep? The fucking day is in full swing by you!!


----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Those must be some "Western" limits we put on age since fucking is so taboo


Not sure how to take this . So what are ya trying to say cuzz?
Alien booger


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

Im not saying go fuck younguns if thats where you are going. 16 is not a youngling. The West set those ages.....People living in tribal families never practiced that....religion probably placed that too


----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Back to sleep? The fucking day is in full swing by you!!


Ah man , the dog just mooched up in bed , it's nice and cool out and I'm gonna spend the rest of the day in the sun. I'm going back to sleep.
Alien booger.


----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Im not saying go fuck younguns if thats where you are going. 16 is not a youngling. The West set those ages.....People living in tribal families never practiced that....religion probably placed that too


I will not even begin to flame this post. Someone else will for me . 
This is a deep hole you dug vns.
Alien booger .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> I will not even begin to flame this post. Someone else will for me .
> This is a deep hole you dug vns.
> Alien booger .


Let em, I could give 2 fucks but I dont


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

Organized religion and coming out of the forest were 2 of the biggest fuckups mankind has ever made....Dumbass fucking humans


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> Those girls are only 16 years old
> Alien booger


Asian life. They look sixteen they're 26.


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Those must be some "Western" limits we put on age since fucking is so taboo


There are us states with an age of consent of 16 as well.


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 11, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Not sure if everyone missed it but olympians are now allowed to test positive to Marijuana. Due to a change in the global anti doping policy


Yea I heard they could smoke right up until the Olympics.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Im not saying go fuck younguns if thats where you are going. 16 is not a youngling. The West set those ages.....People living in tribal families never practiced that....religion probably placed that too


I would fuck a 16 yr old when i was 18..i aint going there when im 43 thats pedo shit tribal or not


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> There are us states with an age of consent of 16 as well.


Funny you say that my oldest son said to me the other day asians dont age lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

Ha ha Ruby. Most of us were fucking when we were 14-15 or at least we were getting something wet. I didnt say anything about fucking them now


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ha ha Ruby. Most of us were fucking when we were 14-15 or at least we were getting something wet. I didnt say anything about fucking them now


Im glad we got that sorted i could feel.another can of worms spilling over and i think we already added 10 pages of bullshit to alien boogers outdoor thread today..anyone who comes in to catch up after a week away is gonna be rockin in the corner


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im glad we got that sorted i could feel.another can of worms spilling over and i think we already added 10 pages of bullshit to alien boogers outdoor thread today..anyone who comes in to catch up after a week away is gonna be rockin in the corner


LMAO mission accomplished


----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2016)

Alien booger.


----------



## fumble (Aug 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Pussy loves gold
> No offense miss fumble but woman open up when gold is put in their hands lol


I must be a dif kind of woman lol...a gold personality will win everytime


----------



## fumble (Aug 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> Well how come when you put a gold ring on its finger it closes up ?
> Alien booger


Eff the gold ring...I'd rather have a 10000 dollar Viking range lol


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 11, 2016)

ok... Ima talk about cannabis(My personal favorite form of gold)

My little Afghani is runnin fast.
I said earlier, I've never had a plant move so fast without manipulating her photoperiod.
Her structure is a bit messy, and shes very leafy. Ive been clearing back her foliage little by little.
Check it out...


----------



## fumble (Aug 11, 2016)

@FLkeys1 I effing love my Slymer. I have 10 of them all about 5 feet or so. They would be much bigger if we had gotten started on time


----------



## Humanrob (Aug 11, 2016)

Glorious morning in the garden... have a good day everyone.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 11, 2016)

fumble said:


> Eff the gold ring...I'd rather have a 10000 dollar Viking range lol


I'm gonna find me a woman like that one day! Me too fumble!! And the baddest Weber gas grill ever plus a charcoal kettle lol.


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 11, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> Glorious morning in the garden... have a good day everyone.


_Beautiful Garden, Humanrob._
_Looks like some very healthy girls you got there._


----------



## santacruztodd (Aug 11, 2016)

lucky bounce said:


> I've got a seedling with 3 sets. I can't wait to smoke her!


Very nice smoke-great indica high.


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 11, 2016)

santacruztodd said:


> Very nice smoke-great indica high.


I liked your comment because of your avatar.
Good lord, that girl got a set of lungs.


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 11, 2016)

Pinkie pie X white widow. Has a grape pepper skunk smell
 

Northern lights auto, rock hard buds, probably the hardest buds I've ever grown, and not much mold, will be growing again.. has a fruity slightly citrus smell


----------



## Humanrob (Aug 11, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> _Beautiful Garden, Humanrob._
> _Looks like some very healthy girls you got there._


Thanks, this is the easy part.  Hopefully most or all of them will survive the fall weather.


----------



## lucky bounce (Aug 11, 2016)

707 headband from B.C. Bud Depot in a 3 gal pot. I'm only using jacks all purpose and bloom booster through the grow.


----------



## ResinDabz (Aug 11, 2016)

Buds coming in


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 11, 2016)

its a crazy fast grower and the lime smells off the charts.. Super frosty too. Looking forward to seeing yours in flower..




fumble said:


> @FLkeys1 I effing love my Slymer. I have 10 of them all about 5 feet or so. They would be much bigger if we had gotten started on time


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 11, 2016)

"After the second review, the FDA concluded that marijuana should remain a Schedule I substance "because of its high potential for abuse, the fact that it had no currently accepted medical use in treatment in the United States, and because it lacked accepted safety for use under medical supervision," Throckmorton said."

so fed up with the government in the land of the free telling me I can't grow a effing plant.. I'm sure if it was addictive as opiates it would be approved for big corps. to make $$$ off it. 
Think of all the people in jail for growing, selling, using it. Look at all the people who's life could have been saved or changed for the better. Sometimes I think humans really are the dumbest of all the animals on this planet


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> Sometimes I think humans really are the dumbest of all the animals on this planet


There is NO doubt on that


----------



## GreenGorilla18 (Aug 11, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> ok... Ima talk about cannabis(My personal favorite form of gold)
> 
> My little Afghani is runnin fast.
> I said earlier, I've never had a plant move so fast without manipulating her photoperiod.
> ...


God damn bro what breeder is that afghan from


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

@FLkeys1 tbh I dont even believe the DEA has shit to do with it. It just a pawn for the gov't to blame it on. Humans are the most ignorant beings on this planet and beyond. Will say it again, the worst mistakes mankind made: organized religion and coming out of the forest for the cities. Dumbasses


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 11, 2016)

From what I read the DEA requested that the FDA look in to rescheduling it.
And the DEA went with the FDA recommendations. 

Don't even get me started on organized religion AKA cults that don't pay taxes, eff. up peoples life and create wars 



Vnsmkr said:


> @FLkeys1 tbh I dont even believe the DEA has shit to do with it. It just a pawn for the gov't to blame it on. Humans are the most ignorant beings on this planet and beyond. Will say it again, the worst mistakes mankind made: organized religion and coming out of the forest for the cities. Dumbasses


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> From what I read the DEA requested that the FDA look in to rescheduling it.
> And the DEA went with the FDA recommendations.
> 
> Don't even get me started on organized religion AKA cults that don't pay taxes, eff. up peoples life and create wars


Yeah what a bunch of shit. I bet neither of those "agencies" make that decision. Like tossing a fucking basketball around


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 11, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> "After the second review, the FDA concluded that marijuana should remain a Schedule I substance "because of its high potential for abuse, the fact that it had no currently accepted medical use in treatment in the United States, and because it lacked accepted safety for use under medical supervision," Throckmorton said."
> so fed up with the government in the land of the free telling me I can't grow a effing plant.. I'm sure if it was addictive as opiates it would be approved for big corps. to make $$$ off it.
> Think of all the people in jail for growing, selling, using it. Look at all the people who's life could have been saved or changed for the better. Sometimes I think humans really are the dumbest of all the animals on this planet
> View attachment 3755052


It's the DEA that did it, my man.
Make sure you hold the right people accountable.
But, your right... Im also fed up with the governments bullshit, friend.
These bastards locked me up and took me from my little girl for three years for growing and selling small amounts(less than ten pounds) of cannabis.
They dont care. As long as big pharma keeps feeding money into the DEA, it'll continue to be the political puppet it's always been.


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah what a bunch of shit. I bet neither of those "agencies" make that decision. Like tossing a fucking basketball around





FLkeys1 said:


> From what I read the DEA requested that the FDA look in to rescheduling it.
> And the DEA went with the FDA recommendations.
> Don't even get me started on organized religion AKA cults that don't pay taxes, eff. up peoples life and create wars


It was the DEAs call
The DEA loves locking you and I up, brother


----------



## 757growin (Aug 11, 2016)

It's election year, nothing is gonna change the laws for marijuana now. But good news is the black market continues and big corporations arent squeezing me out of biz


----------



## BLZbub III (Aug 11, 2016)

My Colo outdoor. Mostly kush cuttings, just flipping from pre flower.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> It's the DEA that did it, my man.
> Make sure you hold the right people accountable.
> But, your right... Im also fed up with the governments bullshit, friend.
> These bastards locked me up and took me from my little girl for three years for growing and selling small amounts(less than ten pounds) of cannabis.
> They dont care. As long as big pharma keeps feeding money into the DEA, it'll continue to be the political puppet it's always been.


That is a small amount i thought our country was tough on weed had a friend recently done for traffficking 30 lbs and only done 7 mths...
3 years ? Hell some ppl dont get 3 months for a lot worse


----------



## 757growin (Aug 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> That is a small amount i thought our country was tough on weed had a friend recently done for traffficking 30 lbs and only done 7 mths...
> 3 years ? Hell some ppl dont get 3 months for a lot worse


Dude if I could make 3k a pound and would only get 7 months for that kind of weight I'd be an Australian weed baron! Slap on the wrist.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

https://www.leafly.com/news/headlines/heres-why-the-dea-will-never-reschedule-cannabis?utm_campaign=Roost&utm_source=Roost&utm_medium=push


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

If the govt actually responded to public opinion regarding what it wants and needs, it would already be done. Another case of getting what is given to you......not what is needed or even wanted.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

757growin said:


> Dude if I could make 3k a pound and would only get 7 months for that kind of weight I'd be an Australian weed baron! Slap on the wrist.


Ssshhh


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

At 15 per g here median price they can do what the fuck they want over there.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> At 15 per g here median price they can do what the fuck they want over there.


25 for 2 here on average but I don't go near anything that small...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> 25 for 2 here on average but I don't go near anything that small...


Yeah it usually goes in 50-100g lots here


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

the area im in 2600-2800 is more the median go..no one does 3k unless its dry as fuck and its bomb shit but that's me..ive seen mids sold for 3k and I laughed at them compared to the quality im around for less


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

Some bullshitters up in the city are gramming it at 25 each....fucking ridiculous


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

200-220 is fair in my eyes for an oz..240-250 if its dry as and good stuff
I see guys travel 80ks to get good stuff for 200 when in their home town they want 250 for not always gd stuff..no wonder they travel


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Some bullshitters up in the city are gramming it at 25 each....fucking ridiculous


fuck 25 per a g that's like 8 cones if your lucky lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

thats like 1 for me.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> fuck 25 per a g that's like 8 cones if your lucky lol


woops I thought I was on your thread fuck here we go again


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

Thats too rich for my blood. If Im buying, its a buck a gram regional stuff


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

Where you @ Alien Booger?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

good morning USA


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

Good morning world


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Good morning world


damn I said gd morning usa...sometimes with the dicks on here I forget theres other countries in the world as well...(opens can of worms slowly and rubs hands in glee)


----------



## BLZbub III (Aug 11, 2016)

These didn't get set out until summer solstice, which is three weeks later than my norm. All in all they are looking ok. Lots of bud sites after the stretch.


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 11, 2016)

757growin said:


> It's election year, nothing is gonna change the laws for marijuana now. But good news is the black market continues and big corporations arent squeezing me out of biz


Im complaining about it, but I hear ya. I get four racks a pillow. Fuck em.



ruby fruit said:


> That is a small amount i thought our country was tough on weed had a friend recently done for traffficking 30 lbs and only done 7 mths...
> 3 years ? Hell some ppl dont get 3 months for a lot worse


Caught me growing 32 ladies Class 3 felony(carries 2-5 years)
After they found my girls, they raided my house and found just over 8 pillows - Class 2 Felony(carries 3-7)
These bitches gave me three and three and ran them back-to-back. Six years total. Served 50% of it.(Nonviolent drug offender)
My little girl was nine when I got locked up. When I got out, she was about to turn thirteen.
I wanted to grab the states atty by his fuckin throat and scream at him that it was just fuckin POT!
It is what it is. It's over now.
Fuck em



Vnsmkr said:


> https://www.leafly.com/news/headlines/heres-why-the-dea-will-never-reschedule-cannabis?utm_campaign=Roost&utm_source=Roost&utm_medium=push


Thanx for the link. I hadnt seen that. they even elude to how many pharmaceuticals would be replaced by the legalization of medical research to our beloved little plant. They stand to lose billions, bro. The DEA is a puppet to the almighty dollar just like the rest of the assholes currently running our country.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> Im complaining about it, but I hear ya. I get four racks a pillow. Fuck em.
> 
> 
> Caught me growing 32 ladies Class 3 felony(carries 2-5 years)
> ...


I carry the same sentiment my friend though I never got locked down for that long of a period, though I did for very motherfucking minute amounts; pisses me off thinking about it now. Yes, fuck em!!!!


----------



## fandango (Aug 11, 2016)

BLZbub III said:


> View attachment 3755317 View attachment 3755318 These didn't get set out until summer solstice, which is three weeks later than my norm. All in all they are looking ok. Lots of bud sites after the stretch.


What are you feeding these mini trees?


----------



## BLZbub III (Aug 11, 2016)

I used to run hydro and had some cyco leftover.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> Im complaining about it, but I hear ya. I get four racks a pillow. Fuck em.
> 
> 
> Caught me growing 32 ladies Class 3 felony(carries 2-5 years)
> ...


sorry for your exp bro... respect


----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2016)

I tried cupping on something I shouldn't have.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

LMAO


----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2016)

I just got back and see some more swim gold . 
Mopping it up . Lol
Watch out for China.


----------



## BLVDog (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMAO


It's not funny , it's stuck .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

Not to you it isnt!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

That sounds brutal!


----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2016)

Y'all know America's national anthem by heart yet ? 
Bet ya Humm it all day long . 
Take it from the top now .


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> I just got back and see some more swim gold .
> Mopping it up . Lol
> Watch out for China.


that race was awesome I had $100 on the Canadian for an upset and the dead heat only gave me half dividends back but what a race by both of them


----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2016)

We're gonna make America great again and this is where it starts . 

TRUMP


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> We're gonna make America great again and this is where it starts .
> 
> TRUMP


oh please don't ..theres no hanging yourself emotican ??


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

FLUNK. LMFAO


----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> that race was awesome I had $100 on the Canadian for an upset and the dead heat only gave me half dividends back but what a race by both of them


Crazy ass bet. You gotta put your money on the red white n blue brotha .


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

only early here VN getting the boat ready for the weekend chugging jimmy beams down and smoking on cured sr71


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> Crazy ass bet. You gotta put your money eyes on the rec,white n blue brotha .


wasn't crazy thou dude the Canadian dead heated the American at odds of 10-1 so for a dead heat its half dividends I still pulled in 500 ..I just had a feeling the aussies had new talent to beat those girls and sjostrom were in gd form


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> only early here VN getting the boat ready for the weekend chugging jimmy beams down and smoking on cured sr71


Sounds like a nice avo and a good weekend ahead!


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> only early here VN getting the boat ready for the weekend chugging jimmy beams down and smoking on cured sr71


Is your phone gonna work ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> Is your phone gonna work ?


ill drop it in the water for you


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm lost for words right now .


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 12, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Stay on top of the bones and there won't be no mess! Lol[/QUOT  we got the grandaughter a doll and took the grandkids to get ice cream and this is what the doggies did this time to her doll before we got back we usually take the dogs for ice cream but not this time i think they are telling me something in doggie talk lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 12, 2016)

haha yes they are


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 12, 2016)

the 2- warps look great for an early plant solid bud zero mold started late may things are happening in all patches buds everywhere we go now makes all the work alot easier when there is something to look at $$ everyone have good luck to the end game on now !! we usually have 40-50 of the 2 warps and scatter them around all the geurilla patches and dont count them as big plants so its concidered bonus/ madd money for crew to get some fresh bud in august and leave the other big plants alone while budding


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 12, 2016)

Hahaha guess I was wrong!! Meant to say there won't be no shredded bone boxes


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> We're gonna make America great again and this is where it starts .
> TRUMP


Whao, TWS.
Lets not spread ignorance.
Trump is a liar.
Trump is a con-man, and his only concern will be making the wealthy wealthier.
Hes said that one of his first acts will be to do away with the EPA...
HES GOING TO DO AWAY WITH THE E. P. A.!!!

You seem like a patriotic dude. save our country from the idiot TWS. Vote for the other liar.


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> Whao, TWS.
> Lets not spread ignorance.
> Trump is a liar.
> Trump is a con-man, and his only concern will be making the wealthy wealthier.
> ...


I just do that to get bit . Don't bite .

Trump ! 
Lol


----------



## supchaka (Aug 12, 2016)

Went out on 5/24 (78 days) Her sole purpose is to try and reverse her with colloidal silver. She's quite large in a 15g smart pot.


----------



## bi polar express (Aug 12, 2016)

My afghani #1 from sensi seeds, struggle with freak frosts so I'm always trying fast finishers but I must say so far I'm not so pleased with this one


----------



## papapayne (Aug 12, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> Whao, TWS.
> Lets not spread ignorance.
> Trump is a liar.
> Trump is a con-man, and his only concern will be making the wealthy wealthier.
> ...


Out of curiosity, what do you think the EPA is doing to help? They are simply an extension of all the other government corruption at every level, trump, hillary, makes no difference.


----------



## lucky bounce (Aug 12, 2016)

G13 haze from Barney's farm. I put wire around the pot and stuck the branches through to LST. I'm guessing you could say it's a modified SCROG.


----------



## lucky bounce (Aug 12, 2016)

supchaka said:


> Went out on 5/24 (78 days) Her sole purpose is to try and reverse her with colloidal silver. She's quite large in a 15g smart pot. View attachment 3755690


What strain is that?


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Out of curiosity, what do you think the EPA is doing to help? They are simply an extension of all the other government corruption at every level, trump, hillary, makes no difference.


If they get rid of the EPA I can wash my car in the driveway.


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 12, 2016)

Peace


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 12, 2016)

If you nominate me for president of the largest amount of illiterate voters in the world.... I will....wait for it...wait for it....I wont do shit. Go buy that for a dollar. Lip service is cheap as fuck


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 12, 2016)

757growin said:


> There's no quitting or quitters on riu.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> My bad man..just had an episode been thinking lately its been so many years without a fight and i got a testerone over load ..might have to head back to the gym and ask coach if he needs sparing partners for his fighters.
> If anything to at least get rid of some tension


Maybe you should add a little Catchup to your diet. . . . .


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 12, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Maybe you should add a little Catchup to your diet. . . . .


Im good...we all have bad days especially if u let things build up for months


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im glad we got that sorted i could feel.another can of worms spilling over and i think we already added 10 pages of bullshit to alien boogers outdoor thread today..anyone who comes in to catch up after a week away is gonna be rockin in the corner


It was only five pages for me, but it is taking a while to get through. I am killing time though.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 12, 2016)

fumble said:


> I must be a dif kind of woman lol...a gold personality will win everytime


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 12, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> "After the second review, the FDA concluded that marijuana should remain a Schedule I substance "because of its high potential for abuse, the fact that it had no currently accepted medical use in treatment in the United States, and because it lacked accepted safety for use under medical supervision," Throckmorton said."
> 
> so fed up with the government in the land of the free telling me I can't grow a effing plant.. I'm sure if it was addictive as opiates it would be approved for big corps. to make $$$ off it.
> Think of all the people in jail for growing, selling, using it. Look at all the people who's life could have been saved or changed for the better. Sometimes I think humans really are the dumbest of all the animals on this planet
> ...


Big Pharma is the driving force behind that decision. I saw a study that showed how much opiate pain medication sales dropped in Medical states. It was several thousand prescriptions per doctor. A huge drop.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> I tried cupping on something I shouldn't have.


That *would* make me move faster.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 12, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Out of curiosity, what do you think the EPA is doing to help? They are simply an extension of all the other government corruption at every level, trump, hillary, makes no difference.


I remember when we had burning rivers. That is pretty rare these days. They are also doing good work with livestock runoff and other ag stuff. I doubt I would like the rules as much if I was still running cows in our river field though.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 12, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I remember when we had burning rivers. That is pretty rare these days. They are also doing good work with livestock runoff and other ag stuff. I doubt I would like the rules as much if I was still running cows in our river field though.


Have you seen Brazil's waters during these Olympics


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 12, 2016)

757growin said:


> Have you seen Brazil's waters during these Olympics


I felt sorry for the rowers and sailors on the bay. At least there was lots of bleach in the pools, even if the water did turn green for the diving.


----------



## fumble (Aug 12, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


>


Cool song...who is it?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 12, 2016)

fumble said:


> Cool song...who is it?


Ben Harper and the Innocent Criminals.


----------



## BLZbub III (Aug 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> View attachment 3756047 View attachment 3756048 View attachment 3756049 View attachment 3756050 View attachment 3756051 View attachment 3756052 View attachment 3756053


Wow, you have them so well integrated, at first I didn't see the weed!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 12, 2016)

Few months they will be center stage and that will no longer be


----------



## 757growin (Aug 12, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Ben Harper and the Innocent Criminals.


I saw him open for.Dave Matthew's band in 98 or 99 I think. Solid music


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 12, 2016)

definitely, he has a cool vibe and good tunez


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 12, 2016)

757growin said:


> I saw him open for.Dave Matthew's band in 98 or 99 I think. Solid music


It was later when I discovered him. Like so many folks I listen to today, I first saw him on ACL. He gets a fair amount of airtime {sat-time?} on the SXM Jam On channel as well.

Here is an appropriate one for this forum.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 12, 2016)

Forgot I downloaded this picture other day. Excellent avatar material


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 12, 2016)

Is the top photo a pic. Of mangoes ?? 




Vnsmkr said:


> View attachment 3756047 View attachment 3756048 View attachment 3756049 View attachment 3756050 View attachment 3756051 View attachment 3756052 View attachment 3756053


----------



## lucky bounce (Aug 12, 2016)

White Label Purple Bud in a mini fridge Dinafem Critical + in a 20 gallon cooler


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 12, 2016)

lucky bounce said:


> View attachment 3756105 White Label Purple Bud in a mini fridgeView attachment 3756111 Dinafem Critical + in a 20 gallon cooler


now that's aussie style!!


----------



## bobqp (Aug 12, 2016)

Tangle ,royal purple kush ,aurora indica and tnr just starting to flower in Aussie sun


----------



## norcal mmj (Aug 12, 2016)

Saw this and thought I'd share.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 12, 2016)

norcal mmj said:


> Saw this and thought I'd share.View attachment 3756151


misleading cos I aint an alchemist lol ..but that's my shape..hang maybe im a master grower after all?


----------



## lucky bounce (Aug 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> now that's aussie style!!


I used a 12 gauge to make drainage holes


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> View attachment 3756047 View attachment 3756048 View attachment 3756049 View attachment 3756050 View attachment 3756051 View attachment 3756052 View attachment 3756053


Looking great hommie and love the new avitar


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 12, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> Is the top photo a pic. Of mangoes ??


Yep its a sour mango tree


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## norcal mmj (Aug 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> misleading cos I aint an alchemist lol ..but that's my shape..hang maybe im a master grower after all?


Ya and they were mean to the extraction guys but it made me lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 12, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looking great hommie and love the new avitar


Thx and thx lmao. Everytime I see it I chuckle so its working


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 13, 2016)

norcal mmj said:


> Saw this and thought I'd share.View attachment 3756151


So a couple three years ago I was a Master Grower, but now I'm a Budtender?


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Ladies and Gents, it's that time of year again .
> 
> Come one and come all, let's all get to the big chop in the fall . May your pastures be green and full of dank and your journey's be safe and prosperous .
> 
> Happy Growing from the RIU outdoor crew.


What kind of strain is this one


----------



## doublejj (Aug 13, 2016)

norcal mmj said:


> Saw this and thought I'd share.View attachment 3756151


----------



## TWS (Aug 13, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> What kind of strain is this one


Headband


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Headband


She was beautiful


----------



## joken (Aug 14, 2016)

Two weeks later and some warm weather. WooHoo


----------



## joken (Aug 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> Headband


Banana Girl Banana Kush/GSC


----------



## TWS (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Aug 14, 2016)

Nothing but luv


----------



## fumble (Aug 14, 2016)

Nice ...thanks for the tunes helping me water


----------



## doublejj (Aug 14, 2016)

fumble said:


> Nice ...thanks for the tunes helping me water


plants are looking beautiful fumble........you're like a genie


----------



## fumble (Aug 14, 2016)

Bink *with a toss of my ponytail* lol...thank you


----------



## MaineODGB (Aug 14, 2016)

Fence is 8'H. That 3 on right(very crowded I know) stretching 20' end to end. Have legal 6 in a 27'x18' closed in garden


----------



## MaineODGB (Aug 14, 2016)

joken said:


> Two weeks later and some warm weather. WooHooView attachment 3757198 View attachment 3757199


Nice set up! Looking good


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 14, 2016)

fumble said:


> Nice ...thanks for the tunes helping me water


Kicking ass and taking names up on the hill you are.


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 14, 2016)

Candy train 
 
Skywalker og 
 
Sea dragon 
Stumbleberry


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 14, 2016)

a couple candy trains


----------



## fumble (Aug 14, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> Kicking ass and taking names up on the hill you are.


Thanks Woot appreciate that.


----------



## jaybllr333 (Aug 14, 2016)

Jack 47..... She's a monster, filled the first scrog at 7 ft and just starting to stretch




 

The whole garden is busting at the seams


----------



## TWS (Aug 14, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Jack 47..... She's a monster, filled the first scrog at 7 ft and just starting to stretch
> 
> View attachment 3757595
> 
> ...


Very nice man. Any veteran scrogger would approve. 
Very clean too .


----------



## TWS (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3757751


Very nice


----------



## doublejj (Aug 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3757751


yes...


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3757751


field of dreams my man..thats gonna be a sight to look at in 6 weeks halfway through flower


----------



## fumble (Aug 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3757751


Beautiful sight right there


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 14, 2016)

NLxBB (big bud not blueberry ) getting used to the aussie sun


----------



## MaineODGB (Aug 15, 2016)

SUBLIME RULES. Ty


TWS said:


>


----------



## fumble (Aug 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> NLxBB (big bud not blueberry ) getting used to the aussie sun
> View attachment 3757774


Nice Ruby


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Aug 15, 2016)

View attachment 3757751[/QUOTE]
The Garden of Weeden?


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 15, 2016)

Guess what ones are Candy Train 
 

@northeastmarco these seedlings have 3true nodes and they're not even 3 inches tall.
First round of those beans got screwedd up while i was away at work. Of the CT only 2 survived and i think they're boys. I have one nice SSHXPW that I think is stretching.


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 15, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Guess what ones are Candy Train
> View attachment 3757995
> 
> @northeastmarco these seedlings have 3true nodes and they're not even 3 inches tall.
> First round of those beans got screwedd up while i was away at work. Of the CT only 2 survived and i think they're boys. I have one nice SSHXPW that I think is stretching. View attachment 3758004


Good,you will definately enjoy those ct,and the ssh x pw ,keep me posted on how it does,good or bad,you are the first to run it.


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 15, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Jack 47..... She's a monster, filled the first scrog at 7 ft and just starting to stretch
> View attachment 3757595
> View attachment 3757590
> The whole garden is busting at the seams
> ...


I always enjoy the pics you post.
I cant wait for the day when I can be free to hand-build something, just like your garden, right in my back yard.
Your girls look super healthy, as always.
Absolutely beautiful garden.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2016)

week 2 of crop three for the season and @doublejj looks like we were both right. they are blowing up and filling in @nuggs what you think buddy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2016)

franks gift  charlotte's web


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 15, 2016)

_*Purple Afghan Kush(8-14-16)*_
_*Hands down, fastest plant Ive personally ever grown outdoors(Excluding autos)*_
_* *_
_* *_
_* *_


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> franks gift View attachment 3758242 charlotte's webView attachment 3758243


VERY HEALTHY!
Beautiful.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2016)

and a little something just because


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 15, 2016)

Dude.
Nice camera.
I use my phone.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Jack 47..... She's a monster, filled the first scrog at 7 ft and just starting to stretch
> 
> View attachment 3757595
> 
> ...





TWS said:


> View attachment 3757751


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> NLxBB (big bud not blueberry ) getting used to the aussie sun
> View attachment 3757774


I guess that is my cue to get some beans out


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I guess that is my cue to get some beans out


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 15, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> _*Purple Afghan Kush(8-14-16)*_
> _*Hands down, fastest plant Ive personally ever grown outdoors(Excluding autos)*_
> _*View attachment 3758233 *_
> _*View attachment 3758235 *_
> ...


Looks good professor,I used to like dinafem a lot,for me from year to year same strain totally different phenos.just like in my avatar,that year had three ssh,all three very similar the one in pic the best,next year bought 30 ,26 made it not one even close to the year before.just my experience


----------



## innerG (Aug 15, 2016)

Mendocino Purple Kush


----------



## fumble (Aug 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> and a little something just because View attachment 3758248


Your girls are looking wonderful Dr.D...what is the purple flower? Electric color!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2016)

fumble said:


> Your girls are looking wonderful Dr.D...what is the purple flower? Electric color!


Thanks fumble
And I have no idea what the flower is


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks fumble
> And I have no idea what the flower is


Looks awesome whatever it is


----------



## jaybllr333 (Aug 15, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3757751


I fucking love your jungle! 



TWS said:


> Very nice man. Any veteran scrogger would approve.
> Very clean too .


I appreciate that man, first time scrogging....you think I should add another scrog (frame is built already) and train them inward or just raise the roof? They're all pressing the top, especially the CT and jack 47


----------



## TWS (Aug 15, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> I fucking love your jungle!
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate that man, first time scrogging....you think I should add another scrog (frame is built already) and train them inward or just raise the roof? They're all pressing the top, especially the CT and jack 47


 Raise the roof and you still might have to add another screen


----------



## jaybllr333 (Aug 15, 2016)

TWS said:


> Raise the roof and you still might have to add another screen


Thanks, that's the plan then.....gonna have to grab the neighbor and get it done tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## jaybllr333 (Aug 15, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> I always enjoy the pics you post.
> I cant wait for the day when I can be free to hand-build something, just like your garden, right in my back yard.
> Your girls look super healthy, as always.
> Absolutely beautiful garden.


Thanks man....more work to do and lots of improvement plans, but all in all I'm pretty pleased with it so far.



ProfessorChaos420 said:


> _*Purple Afghan Kush(8-14-16)*_
> _*Hands down, fastest plant Ive personally ever grown outdoors(Excluding autos)*_
> _*View attachment 3758233 *_
> _*View attachment 3758235 *_
> ...


Love the look of that Kush!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2016)

@TWS here is the Woody Og throwing pom poms


----------



## TWS (Aug 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @TWS here is the Woody Og throwing pom poms View attachment 3758529


When or how did you get that ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2016)

from joz this spring. haha hell you were there too


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 15, 2016)

I like tht bad bitch up there in the back ground. What strain is tht?


ProfessorChaos420 said:


> _*Purple Afghan Kush(8-14-16)*_
> _*Hands down, fastest plant Ive personally ever grown outdoors(Excluding autos)*_
> _*View attachment 3758233 *_
> _*View attachment 3758235 *_
> ...


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 15, 2016)

I was wonder can you Folier feed with maxsea and elpson salt how munch of each one to use per gallon how long should I wait to Folier feed after I spray neem oil


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 16, 2016)

Sure... Plants absolutely love the sea weeds bro. Whatever the dosage on the directions states, I'd cut that by half, or even 1/4th to start. Bit me personally I'd spray with your neem 1st off, then wait to feed. May I ask what all is going on with your ladies as to why your adding magnesium to your foiler feed? Also, the neem, does she/they have pests? 

Ps. Keep in mind anytime you do foiler feeding, do it in the morning. Or wait until 30 minutes before your lights come on. Also make sure to have adaquit air circulation in your room. Just to make sure no mold gets a foothold on your ladies..  




rsbigdaddy said:


> I was wonder can you Folier feed with maxsea and elpson salt how munch of each one to use per gallon how long should I wait to Folier feed after I spray neem oil


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 16, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Sure... Plants absolutely love the sea weeds bro. Whatever the dosage on the directions states, I'd cut that by half, or even 1/4th to start. Bit me personally I'd spray with your neem 1st off, then wait to feed. May I ask what all is going on with your ladies as to why your adding magnesium to your foiler feed? Also, the neem, does she/they have pests?


No I just spray theme on weekly with neem oil maxsea lack mag so was just wonder if should you mag to when Folier spray I all Ready spray with neem oil today


----------



## rpthjk (Aug 16, 2016)

TWS said:


> Ladies and Gents, it's that time of year again .
> 
> Come one and come all, let's all get to the big chop in the fall . May your pastures be green and full of dank and your journey's be safe and prosperous .
> 
> Happy Growing from the RIU outdoor crew.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 16, 2016)

Oh ok cool. Yeah the episom salts will definitely clear up any deficiencies,I myself wouldn't see any harm adding the two, cause they are both feed. Like I had said b4 thgh just start off slow at first, I'd cut the dosage by 1/4th then build your way up. What do you mix your foiler feed in, a galon jug then add to your mister bottle?


rsbigdaddy said:


> No I just spray theme on weekly with neem oil maxsea lack mag so was just wonder if should you mag to when Folier spray I all Ready spray with neem oil today


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 16, 2016)

I see palm trees in the background there. Lol. Not quite chop time round here... hell my outdoor ladies are just now starting to get all fatty for me..


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 16, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Oh ok cool. Yeah the episom salts will definitely clear up any deficiencies,I myself wouldn't see any harm adding the two, cause they are both feed. Like I had said b4 thgh just start off slow at first, I'd cut the dosage by 1/4th then build your way up. What do you mix your foiler feed in, a galon jug then add to your mister bottle?


Yes in gallon jug how munch elpson salt you Folier.er feed with how meny days should I wait to spray it since I spray neem today


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

Give them a couple days. Not sure how fast a foliar sets in but it takes about 3 days to see change when feeding normally.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 16, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Good,you will definately enjoy those ct,and the ssh x pw ,keep me posted on how it does,good or bad,you are the first to run it.


Will definitely keep you posted. I do have a c99xpw and ppxsl female that are both week and in rough shape. But I'll let you know how they do. Everything is really crowded in my garden it's hard to get any good pics. And the little ones are just sorta tucked away wherever they can fit and still get some light.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Give them a couple days. Not sure how fast a foliar sets in but it takes about 3 days to see change when feeding normally.


Ok so wait couple days before I Folier feed


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 16, 2016)

Well, I mix mine in a gallon jug then just transfer to a mister. I usually mix only a 1/2 tsp per gln. However I started with 1/4th tsp per and didn't notice a difference as to why I went to 1/2 tsp. Now most mix a entire tsp or more per gln when root feeding. But like I said I'd start off light with 1/4th and work your way up to the half. Wait 3 days and see how they handle the 4th, then judge by that. I'd wait atleast 2 to 3 days after spraying the neem to just make sure it has had time to absorb good. That's just me though. (;


rsbigdaddy said:


> Yes in gallon jug how munch elpson salt you Folier.er feed with how meny days should I wait to spray it since I spray neem today


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 16, 2016)

Idk about you but I've had a hell of a time with a few of my ladies just eating the F*ck out of calmag .. ive feed regular nutrients, those have calmag just low in dosage. I've also added in extra micro nutrients containing calmag, also foiler feed, you name it and still see a slight calmag issue. Not alarming though... TG. Hell they are already at 5ml o' calmag per galon + nutrients... lol. Go figure... I guess some strains are just prone to needing more calmag then others... the strains that are doing this are Moxie Grape Kush, and Lemon Kush.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 16, 2016)

Heavyset flowers around here
Things are really starting to smell. Wife told me I have to wear gloves from now if I'm gonna be up touching my plants.

Whitegrizzlyxcandycane. I'm calling it SugarBear this cross has done exactly what I wanted. Its Brought better looking and smelling buds to the Whitegrizzly structure and still an early flower. Now I'm hoping it has a little more mold resistance than the wg and I'll be laughing.  

Seawarp coming along nicely


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Ok so wait couple days before I Folier feed


Yes give them a couple days as sassafras said


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 16, 2016)

Swampskunk, Romulan, SSxRevolver 
 
Seawarp


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

Looking good BC


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks man so are you lol. You get a new touque or something?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Thanks man so are you lol. You get a new touque or something?


LMAO much more conducive to my attitude as of lately.


----------



## TWS (Aug 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> from joz this spring. haha hell you were there too


Oh cool man . Your gonna like it . That foo came super late and I had to leave early for light dep tarp patrol. Lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 16, 2016)

I hear there's a gold and silver shortage ?


On fire!


----------



## TWS (Aug 16, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> I was wonder can you Folier feed with maxsea and elpson salt how munch of each one to use per gallon how long should I wait to Folier feed after I spray neem oil


Why are you gonna foliar feed ? 
Feed through the soil . And use 1 tsp per gallon of Epsom salt at every feeding and in between if needed.

How did and indoor newb end up in here posting bs ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

Ha ha ha @TWS because the people who also take down posts don't catch the shit that needs to come down.....


----------



## TWS (Aug 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ha ha ha @TWS because the people who also take down posts don't catch the shit that needs to come down.....


The post are taken down cause the cry baby dweebs report the post and that's sunni way of pacifying them but in the end they are cry baby tatletails.
I hate mis information specially from indoor goons who don't even know what forum they are in and just seen the latest post ticker and posted their bullshit in a thread .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

fucking rats is what they are, pussy motherfucking rats


----------



## eddy600 (Aug 16, 2016)

What happened to cut and paste,that clown with 72* soil


----------



## TWS (Aug 16, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> What happened to cut and paste,that clown with 72* soil


He narced and ran too.
Back to the sand box .
" Indoor forum "


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

I'd like to backhand about 90% of these little 12 year old cunts on here posting bullshit who have never read fuck.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

Is this how I plant a seed? How much will this twig yield? How long do I have to go, I just planted it? How long before I hit it with superthrive, its 7 days old? FML


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 16, 2016)

why is my plant green ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 16, 2016)

dream team to lose to argentina lol


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Aug 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Is this how I plant a seed? How much will this twig yield? How long do I have to go, I just planted it? How long before I hit it with superthrive, its 7 days old? FML


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Aug 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> why is my plant green ?


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 16, 2016)

Does this look close to done? How much will she yield?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 16, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Does this look close to done? How much will she yield?
> View attachment 3758656


that's a beast dude don't knock it


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 16, 2016)

when they get this close to done momma gets out the wheelbarrell and brings them back from the bush straight in greenhouse where they are safe and she can really watch them constantly rotating plants around here haha the pics are 2 warp bud and plant


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Does this look close to done? How much will she yield?
> View attachment 3758656


about a pound


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> when they get this close to done momma gets out the wheelbarrell and brings them back from the bush straight in greenhouse where they are safe and she can really watch them constantly rotating plants around here haha the pics are 2 warp bud and plant View attachment 3758664 View attachment 3758665 View attachment 3758666 View attachment 3758667


Thats awesome getaway. Taking special care of em at the end; always special care you know what I mean eh


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 16, 2016)

Newb question of the year. This is a real thread in indoor section:

"*How can I find a teaspoon so I don't over fertilize."*


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Newb question of the year. This is a real thread in indoor section:
> 
> "*How can I find a teaspoon so I don't over fertilize."*


I fucking saw that and laughed my ass off


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats awesome getaway. Taking special care of em at the end; always special care you know what I mean eh


even at only 1/2 lb a plant if ya got a bunch it all adds up fast and the people are pre paying just to get it so i love august harvest every year and we even got some people that buy the whole plant still finishing off so they can take it home and do it the way the want to cure it no problem with me haha


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 16, 2016)

TWS said:


> Why are you gonna foliar feed ?
> Feed through the soil . And use 1 tsp per gallon of Epsom salt at every feeding and in between if needed.
> 
> How did and indoor newb end up in here posting bs ?


Lmao.
Your a crusty sumbatch tws but your right.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> even at only 1/2 lb a plant if ya got a bunch it all adds up fast and the people are pre paying just to get it so i love august harvest every year and we even got some people that buy the whole plant still finishing off so they can take it home and do it the way the want to cure it no problem with me haha


shit yeah, I am in agreement


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Lmao.
> Your a crusty sumbatch tws but your right.


Yep I just answered one too, probably saw it as the last thread someone posted on. LMAO @TWS


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> shit yeah, I am in agreement


aim to please the people we work with or someone else will be getting them bennys !!


----------



## thumper60 (Aug 16, 2016)

few guerilla gusto [sensi seeds] 10 gal bag in swamp these r about 8-9 ft


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 16, 2016)

TWS said:


> The post are taken down cause the cry baby dweebs report the post and that's sunni way of pacifying them but in the end they are cry baby tatletails.
> I hate mis information specially from indoor goons who don't even know what forum they are in and just seen the latest post ticker and posted their bullshit in a thread .


Im guilty of that.....but then again i have a fucken TBI. I shake and sniff my fingers too for fucks sake. Lmao
So ive been gifted 14 acres on a hillside in western vermont(spring fed) my first reaction was to go find "plots" to amend with some bullpout and dace i caught but the thought of coons and skunks diggin up viet style fish stew lol makes me not wanna try until the ground gets alil colder or is there a way to bury em deep enough to avoid their ridiculously good sniffers?
Anyway this is my first time having my own area....sans anyone elses money, etc invested so im pretty psyched to see what i can make the area produce. I do see a shitload of work eitherway.......
  gonna haul an oldschool shitspreader up here and amend a couple areas with a top dress of humus compost.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Im guilty of that.....but then again i have a fucken TBI. I shake and sniff my fingers too for fucks sake. Lmao
> So ive been gifted 14 acres on a hillside in western vermont(spring fed) my first reaction was to go find "plots" to amend with some bullpout and dace i caught but the thought of coons and skunks diggin up viet style fish stew lol makes me not wanna try until the ground gets alil colder or is there a way to bury em deep enough to avoid their ridiculously good sniffers?
> Anyway this is my first time having my own area....sans anyone elses money, etc invested so im pretty psyched to see what i can make the area produce. I do see a shitload of work eitherway.......
> View attachment 3758721 View attachment 3758723 gonna haul an oldschool shitspreader up here and amend a couple areas with a top dress of humus compost.
> View attachment 3758725


Hell yeah man. 14 acres is 14 acres! Nice


----------



## fumble (Aug 16, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Heavyset flowers around here
> Things are really starting to smell. Wife told me I have to wear gloves from now if I'm gonna be up touching my plants.
> 
> Whitegrizzlyxcandycane. I'm calling it SugarBear this cross has done exactly what I wanted. Its Brought better looking and smelling buds to the Whitegrizzly structure and still an early flower. Now I'm hoping it has a little more mold resistance than the wg and I'll be laughing. View attachment 3758574View attachment 3758575
> ...


Looking awesome BC!


----------



## fumble (Aug 16, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> when they get this close to done momma gets out the wheelbarrell and brings them back from the bush straight in greenhouse where they are safe and she can really watch them constantly rotating plants around here haha the pics are 2 warp bud and plant View attachment 3758664 View attachment 3758665 View attachment 3758666 View attachment 3758667


Very nice Getaway!


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 16, 2016)

Getaways brain twister  and a seeded brain twister


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 16, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Im guilty of that.....but then again i have a fucken TBI. I shake and sniff my fingers too for fucks sake. Lmao
> So ive been gifted 14 acres on a hillside in western vermont(spring fed) my first reaction was to go find "plots" to amend with some bullpout and dace i caught but the thought of coons and skunks diggin up viet style fish stew lol makes me not wanna try until the ground gets alil colder or is there a way to bury em deep enough to avoid their ridiculously good sniffers?
> Anyway this is my first time having my own area....sans anyone elses money, etc invested so im pretty psyched to see what i can make the area produce. I do see a shitload of work eitherway.......
> View attachment 3758721 View attachment 3758723 gonna haul an oldschool shitspreader up here and amend a couple areas with a top dress of humus compost.
> View attachment 3758725


Very nice put it to work,and do some snooping on the land owners that but up to it.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 16, 2016)

Other landowner is "absentee" in ormond beach florida.......saw a HUGE gametrail though....so that'll be issue #1 im betting. That and a shit ton of wild turkey where their wasnt any.....now there everywhere up here


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 16, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Getaways brain twister View attachment 3758925 and a seeded brain twister View attachment 3758928


That's a thing of beauty right there.


----------



## fumble (Aug 16, 2016)

IG?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

fumble said:


> IG?


instagram


----------



## fumble (Aug 16, 2016)

Mmk...ic ic


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 16, 2016)

CB is a better place to go to


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> CB is a better place to go to


Im pretty creative. What does CB stand for?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Im pretty creative. What does CB stand for?


Chaterbate lol...I think @Grandpappy might be a regular there sure I seen his arse on cam once


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Chaterbate lol...I think @Grandpappy might be a regular there sure I seen his arse on cam once


What does this all mean ? Are mom and dad getting a divorce ? What's ig and cb ? I don't really cruise any other weed sites.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

I dunno any of that Woot except IG=instagram, its a social media site owned by fuckbook (facebook) that is nothing but photos and now chat.


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 16, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> even at only 1/2 lb a plant if ya got a bunch it all adds up fast and the people are pre paying just to get it so i love august harvest every year and we even got some people that buy the whole plant still finishing off so they can take it home and do it the way the want to cure it no problem with me haha


Just chop and off it goes,That makes it easy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Just chop and off it goes,That makes it easy


Thats how it tis here. You get everything still on the stick only long leaves trimmed off


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 16, 2016)

Couple girls enjoying the warm temps in australia that has just started


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 16, 2016)

My African tulip tree in bloom.. 
Just for little something different


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 16, 2016)

420mon said:


> state law will allow 100 square feet of medical cannabis for a patient, and allow caregivers to grow 500 square feet for up to five patients
> 
> How does anyone grow six plants outdoors with 100 square feet?


I did 9 last 2 yrs inside a 10x10 dog kennel.
New owner wont let me grow and poured cement


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Couple girls enjoying the warm temps in australia that has just started
> View attachment 3759173


Shit yeah looking nice bro


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> My African tulip tree in bloom..
> Just for little something different
> View attachment 3759192 View attachment 3759193


Cool flowers! Really nice shots as well


----------



## jaybllr333 (Aug 16, 2016)

just found a guardian on my sweet cheese.....which is making nice, fat, early flowers.


----------



## TWS (Aug 16, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> just found a guardian on my sweet cheese.....which is making nice, fat, early flowers.
> 
> View attachment 3759282


Used to have a girlfriend who fit that script.


----------



## jaybllr333 (Aug 16, 2016)

Sounds like she was a keeper bro....lol


----------



## fumble (Aug 16, 2016)

Whoa! Beautiful


FLkeys1 said:


> My African tulip tree in bloom..
> Just for little something different
> View attachment 3759192 View attachment 3759193


----------



## DankBudzzz (Aug 17, 2016)

BC early blueberry super late start so it isn't very big.


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Aug 17, 2016)

Haven't posted in this specific thread yet cause I like to read every post, but these open show n tells threads always have way too much volume lol...

I read a few pages, so here you go...

2 hso blue dreams in a 15x7x7 hoop house, not the best pics, but I took these yesterday.

 

Those are probably pushing into their second week of flowering, and here's one that's fully outdoors probably on her 3rd week of flowering.


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Aug 17, 2016)

DblBrryInvestments said:


> Haven't posted in this specific thread yet cause I like to read every post, but these open show n tells threads always have way too much volume lol...
> 
> I read a few pages, so here you go...
> 
> ...


*Edit

That is a professionally set up vineyard for anyone curious

A whole half acre of petite Ciroc grapes, the stuff that makes the Ciroc vodka haha.

It's my mothers, we actually picked grapes last week, gonna be smashing and making some wine tomorrow..

We got about 4 years and a whole pirate ship of wine lol.


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Couple girls enjoying the warm temps in australia that has just started
> View attachment 3759173


looking good ruby good luck this season


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 17, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> looking good ruby good luck this season


Cheers mate these arent my full season girls as yet might be using the shorter one for a mother indoors shes got an awesome stem rub smell....
But having said that ill be germinating what i decide on in the next week


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Aug 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Cheers mate these arent my full season girls as yet might be using the shorter one for a mother indoors shes got an awesome stem rub smell....
> But having said that ill be germinating what i decide on in the next week


Will you be doing a Black D.O.G.?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 17, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Will you be doing a Black D.O.G.?


That my friend is a definite ..ill be starting a few and keeping the strongest looking one and pasding the others to a friend who passes on a 20% cut just for supplying seedlings 
The others im unsure of yet i have to many quality strains to choose from in my seed bank lol
I should really be aiming for a spring harvest prior to full season with the two northern light plants i have now but as i said one seems ideal for indoor and we just lost our clones of mk ultra damn


----------



## fumble (Aug 17, 2016)

DblBrryInvestments said:


> *Edit
> 
> That is a professionally set up vineyard for anyone curious
> 
> ...


Good looking girls...and nice you make your own wine. I loves my wine


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Aug 17, 2016)

fumble said:


> Good looking girls...and nice you make your own wine. I loves my wine


Thank you, I don't care much for wine truthfully, but it's pretty fun to make.


----------



## vino4russ (Aug 17, 2016)

Flower time....VIP Landysh is just a beautiful plant, full flower mode and nothing seems to bother it. VIP Viagrra is a bit more temperamental...doesn't like the constant 95deg weather so cal has been dealing with, thirsty. The freebie Afghani Looks great but still no sex yet....stacking a bit now so maybe soon.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 18, 2016)

Some pics of baby


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 18, 2016)

Going back to 2014.. Jurple from seeds created by @Mohican


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 18, 2016)

After posting my view on AUMA and then having my post deleted because it is not the same view as the owner ? Of this site. I did a search on here and saw a post by a Admin. That he will not allow any Anti AUMA postings on this site, looks like I will be ending my use of roll it up. I have no desire to contribute to a site that does not allow each persons view on a subject. 

People will always have different oppionons but to block or censor those people is not what American is about. 



Censorship is the suppression of free speech, public communication or other information which may be considered objectionable, harmful, sensitive, politically incorrect or inconvenient as determined by governments, media outlets, authorities or other groups or institutions.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2016)

fresh squished 2016 kief Rosin.....


----------



## fumble (Aug 18, 2016)

We are both loving your rosin here JJ...good shit man


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2016)

fumble said:


> We are both loving your rosin here JJ...good shit man


thank you fumble, I know I an amateur at this but I'm learning as fast as I can...


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> thank you fumble, I know I an amateur at this but I'm learning as fast as I can...



That sure doesn't look like amateur product man


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> That sure doesn't look like amateur product man


I hope be good by the time the bbq gets here..


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 18, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> After posting my view on AUMA and then having my post deleted because it is not the same view as the owner ? Of this site. I did a search on here and saw a post by a Admin. That he will not allow any Anti AUMA postings on this site, looks like I will be ending my use of roll it up. I have no desire to contribute to a site that does not allow each persons view on a subject.
> 
> People will always have different oppionons but to block or censor those people is not what American is about.
> 
> ...


Well, you can campaign against marijuana legalization all you want, you can promote people getting raided by the pigs, and arrested for using this plant, and you can vote to continue the war on drugs all you want, just don't do it on this site.

It's really very simple, we are not going to allow the prohibitionists to spew their misinformation here!


----------



## jonnyquest (Aug 18, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Well, you can campaign against marijuana legalization all you want, you can promote people getting raided by the pigs, and arrested for using this plant, and you can vote to continue the war on drugs all you want, just don't do it on this site.
> 
> It's really very simple, we are not going to allow the prohibitionists to spew their misinformation here!


Leg end


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm going to start going to these meetings 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.safeaccessnow.org/san_diego_asa_chapter&ved=0ahUKEwj2wPnAiszOAhVL5WMKHSzJCi0QFggjMAI&usg=AFQjCNE0xUFyCwfC8qW5lpJ_3Eug7SD3zA


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

Hmmm, that is interesting. Maybe we are all at some crossroads here with this forum. Certainly sounds it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

Have you admins really had a look at some of the silly fucking horseshit that is posted on your pages? Theres everything from rape to synthesizing cocaine. Unbelievable what you pick to flick....


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2016)

I'd rather talk about yeast infection in jar than the path we are about to go down here . 
It smells better.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'd rather talk about yeast infection in jar than the path we are about to go down here .
> It smells better.


did I mention I'm making rosin?.....smells great!


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> did I mention I'm making rosin?.....smells great!
> View attachment 3760724


Thank you for changing the subject .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 18, 2016)

Doublejj said:


> did I mention I'm making rosin?.....smells great!
> View attachment 3760724


Love it JJ!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Love it JJ!


You started it all at the last pig roast....


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> did I mention I'm making rosin?.....smells great!
> View attachment 3760724


I think your on to something now .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 18, 2016)

Going g to call this the bluerazz cut buds like rocks 
 red purps x ctf

And from the garden


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> You started it all at the last pig roast....


I do love getting people baked


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Going g to call this the bluerazz cut
> View attachment 3760733 red purps x ctf
> View attachment 3760734
> And from the garden
> View attachment 3760735


Damn doc ! Nice photo skills again.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I do love getting people baked


mission accomplished...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'd rather talk about yeast infection in jar than the path we are about to go down here .
> It smells better.


You wont hear me talking about it any longer. I would imagine the outdoor section is about to get smaller though


----------



## norcal mmj (Aug 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> did I mention I'm making rosin?.....smells great!
> View attachment 3760724


Looks fire, can't wait to smoke it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

I agree with what you said until you wrote flunk at the end, lmao


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

If you nominate me for president of the largest amount of illiterate voters in the world.... I will....wait for it...wait for it....I wont do shit. Go buy that for a dollar


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I agree with what you said until you wrote flunk at the end, lmao


There I took it out. Lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> If you nominate me for president of the largest amount of illiterate voters in the world.... I will....wait for it...wait for it....I wont do shit. Go buy that for a dollar


Old, old ,older


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Going g to call this the bluerazz cut buds like rocks
> View attachment 3760733 red purps x ctf
> View attachment 3760734
> And from the garden
> View attachment 3760735


I know somewhere it would have been asked doc but what camera are you using for those pics?

oh and for once I steered clear of a debate/argument on riu on the pages I access....I really must be maturing like a smelly old fungus cheese


----------



## eddy600 (Aug 18, 2016)

The guy went to far on his after removal rant,most of us have had a few removed and just move on.a few people seem to have plenty removed and take it as a badge of honer


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I know somewhere it would have been asked doc but what camera are you using for those pics?
> 
> oh and for once I steered clear of a debate/argument on riu on the pages I access....I really must be maturing like a smelly old fungus cheese


You big pussy !


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> You big pussy !


no not really...why argue for arguments sake ? the subject don't interest me for one sec so why waste my typing fingers engaging with it ?
America will lose the basketball to Australia if we beat Serbia stick that one right up your clacker and argue


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> The guy went to far on his after removal rant,most of us have had a few removed and just move on.a few people seem to have plenty removed and take it as a badge of honer


 Delete everything I post . Doesn't matter to me . 
People don't read It, Don't Care to or Don't Listen anyways .
I'm just a figment of your imagination.


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> no not really...why argue for arguments sake ? the subject don't interest me for one sec so why waste my typing fingers engaging with it ?
> America will lose the basketball to Australia if we beat Serbia stick that one right up your clacker and argue


That's some funny shit right there boss . And your fingers will be fine.
Pussy.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> That's some funny shit right there boss . And your fingers will be fine.
> Pussy.


pussy? thought it was pinky?fucking bipolar fuck.

jj help this man please!!


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2016)

The pink Floyd. Lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2016)

Alien booger !


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> no not really...why argue for arguments sake ? the subject don't interest me for one sec so why waste my typing fingers engaging with it ?
> America will lose the basketball to Australia if we beat Serbia stick that one right up your clacker and argue


Nikon D7 I believe


----------



## eddy600 (Aug 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nikon D7 I believe


EBay has a lot of clip on macro lenses for smart phones for $20 it could be worth a shot.


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2016)

The white stallion


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

Used to have a DR650. Fun times


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 18, 2016)

This is what I'm wanting TWS. KTM 200XC-W for 2016. 
 
This Beta Xtrainer is my kind of bike but it's a Beta. It's like the trials bike I used to have when I was a teen riding through the bush in west KY. 300cc though is more than I want but the oil injection is pretty cool.


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> This is what I'm wanting TWS. KTM 200XC-W for 2016.
> View attachment 3760833
> This Beta Xtrainer is my kind of bike but it's a Beta. It's like the trials bike I used to have when I was a teen riding through the bush in west KY. 300cc though is more than I want but the oil injection is pretty cool.
> View attachment 3760837


I want the plated Kim 530 4 stroke .


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

Buddy of mine in Norway is into trial bikes; he has his own shop. TBH I didnt even know what they were until an explanation and having a look


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

on facebook, @trialracingholta. Dude has got some gear and his Ranchero is pretty kick ass too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3760842


Gonna have to hook up with Treemasters to help you harvest


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm not big on the shapes of these new trials bikes with those banana seats but that Beta is a weird looking trials sort of but not really lol. I had an old TL 125 when I was 15 just like this.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 18, 2016)

Mfer was geared so low you climbed hills in 3rd lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

The beta looks pretty damn close to a motocross bike imo. I like it


----------



## innerG (Aug 18, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> EBay has a lot of clip on macro lenses for smart phones for $20 it could be worth a shot.


Some of those are decent - I took this with a phone clip-on:


I find it easier to just look at the resin heads in a photo, where I can zoom in and take my time, than trying to look at it real-time on the plant while I focus a microscope and shit


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The beta looks pretty damn close to a motocross bike imo. I like it


It is .


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I'm not big on the shapes of these new trials bikes with those banana seats but that Beta is a weird looking trials sort of but not really lol. I had an old TL 125 when I was 15 just like this.
> View attachment 3760849


Looks like a flat tracker .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

These days something like this is more realistic for me if I were bike shopping, but even that is overkill considering the amount of times it would get used. I'll stick to the peddling type for now


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2016)

I had one of these 
RZ 350 two stroke .( kin to the RD 400)
They were letting the 500's in the states back in the mid 80's . Wish I could of got my hands on a 500 .
This 350 would smoke 500 4 strokes all day .


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 18, 2016)

I bought this exact bike when I was in the navy right after boot camp. No money down and next to no payment ($60 maybe?) for decades lol. The old sailor special haha.


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I bought this exact bike when I was in the navy right after boot camp. No money down and next to no payment ($60 maybe?) for decades lol. The old sailor special haha.
> View attachment 3760857


Very nice . I might have to get another rice burner.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 18, 2016)

Dude in my class in navy had a 1987 Yamaha crotch rocket 1000, not sure which it was and anyway he rigged his head lights so he could turn them off. Law was chasing him down Seminole BLVD in Orlando and he ran a light and hit a little yugo type box car in the passenger door killing both the driver and passenger, teen sisters, and of course my classmate. The bike went completely though both car doors as well as most of his body. His head, still in helmet was embedded in the roof. Sold mine right after.


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Dude in my class in navy had a 1987 Yamaha crotch rocket 1000, not sure which it was and anyway he rigged his head lights so he could turn them off. Law was chasing him down Seminole BLVD in Orlando and he ran a light and hit a little yugo type box car in the passenger door killing both the driver and passenger, teen sisters, and of course my classmate. The bike went completely though both car doors as well as most of his body. His head, still in helmet was embedded in the roof. Sold mine right after.


Yes . That bike used one of my nine lives.


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Dude in my class in navy had a 1987 Yamaha crotch rocket 1000, not sure which it was and anyway he rigged his head lights so he could turn them off. Law was chasing him down Seminole BLVD in Orlando and he ran a light and hit a little yugo type box car in the passenger door killing both the driver and passenger, teen sisters, and of course my classmate. The bike went completely though both car doors as well as most of his body. His head, still in helmet was embedded in the roof. Sold mine right after.


I believe they were FZ'S back then.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 18, 2016)

I looked online for an old archived article from Orlando Sentinel and couldn't find it. There has to be a copy of that story somewhere. Might have been 1986? The picture is awful.


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I looked online for an old archived article from Orlando Sentinel and couldn't find it. There has to be a copy of that story somewhere. Might have been 1986? The picture is awful.


Yea man . Very easy to disrespect a bike .


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 18, 2016)

I remember the bike was red and white and would smoke my 600 ninja.


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I remember the bike was red and white and would smoke my 600 ninja.


It was 1000 . I hope so .


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 18, 2016)

Yeah, lol, I knew that was coming, but those little ninjas were stupid fast for 600s but those Yamadogs were just stupid crazy fast.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 18, 2016)

those RZ but the 250s were our learner bikes for 6 months back in the day before you could get your full licence for unrestricted size


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 18, 2016)

VN taking his geese to the market


tws on his bike

smidgey on his

and im more comfortable in something like dis


----------



## 757growin (Aug 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> VN taking his geese to the market
> 
> 
> tws on his bike
> ...


I'd ride with you rubes except the steering is on the wrong side! The tongue sticking out is a nice touch. We could fix it up into a kiss/gene Simmons car.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 18, 2016)

My next bike:


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 18, 2016)

Can some one just start a bike thread already lol ! To cool


----------



## innerG (Aug 18, 2016)

TWS you should make a bike out of weed like the van was in that Cheech n Chong movie...


----------



## fumble (Aug 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I do love getting people baked


Snicker snicker...me too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 18, 2016)

I want one of these


----------



## fumble (Aug 18, 2016)

I like that one @Dr.D81


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 18, 2016)

its a Mean Streak 1600


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 18, 2016)

I've really would like one of these seen the first one in person this week !


----------



## fumble (Aug 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> its a Mean Streak 1600


Ok...how's it's voice? Grrrr lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I want one of theseView attachment 3760904


I think that would fit you righteously Doc .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

More like this ruby


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 18, 2016)

charlottes web clones

then on to the wool
lots of clones and the seedlings hanging out right under the lights. will be working the Oregon Elite seeds booth at the THC fest this weekend in Medford if anyone is down that way. I will have bud to burn


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2016)

Time to get things rockin in the southern hemisphere ya'll


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2016)

I like docs best !!


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2016)

757growin said:


> I'd ride with you rubes except the steering is on the wrong side! The tongue sticking out is a nice touch. We could fix it up into a kiss/gene Simmons car.


drive the front of that car into some nice ass down the sunset strip...


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Time to get things rockin in the southern hemisphere ya'll
> View attachment 3760983


for those in the know ingeneral what would yield more if in a 150-200 gallon hole with gd soil the training day or 707 truthband?


----------



## 757growin (Aug 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> for those in the know ingeneral what would yield more if in a 150-200 gallon hole with gd soil the training day or 707 truthband?


This seems like a newb question.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2016)

757growin said:


> This seems like a newb question.


I tried hard not to make it sound like that lol
At the end of the day the best looking out of two of each will earn the main gig...training day genetics seem cool to me so prob hoping for that


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

757growin said:


> This seems like a newb question.


LMAO


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

Not run either of those so, sorry can't help. Training Day has what in it? Truthband should get fairly large having Headband in it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

Just looking at what they are, I would think Truthband would get larger but never grown em....


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 19, 2016)

Outdoor season is over for me today. I've have over 2 ft of rain in total since July 1. More days than not have been cloudy and I just don't gaf what kind of strain you're growing, if it's one that will finish here I just don't see how anything could take this shit. It rained all day yesterday, it rained all night, it's raining right now and it's forecast to rain all day tomorrow. Not only is the ground saturated, but also the stalks, foliage and now the halfway to maturity bud. As long as everything was still vegging or in early flower I was golden, but as soon as those calyxes started to stack it was over. Mold o'plenty is the word. 

I'm gonna pull everything in a few when I get higher and pull on some rubber knee boots and a raincoat. Guess I'll strip it down and stick it all in front of a fan. Fuck me.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Outdoor season is over for me today. I've have over 2 ft of rain in total since July 1. More days than not have been cloudy and I just don't gaf what kind of strain you're growing, if it's one that will finish here I just don't see how anything could take this shit. It rained all day yesterday, it rained all night, it's raining right now and it's forecast to rain all day tomorrow. Not only is the ground saturated, but also the stalks, foliage and now the halfway to maturity bud. As long as everything was still vegging or in early flower I was golden, but as soon as those calyxes started to stack it was over. Mold o'plenty is the word.
> 
> I'm gonna pull everything in a few when I get higher and pull on some rubber knee boots and a raincoat. Guess I'll strip it down and stick it all in front of a fan. Fuck me.


I feel your pain buddy. It just kills seedlings over here. And its the reason I bought the mufucking tent a year ago. Sure will be glad when I can put it to use....


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 19, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> its a Mean Streak 1600


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Outdoor season is over for me today. I've have over 2 ft of rain in total since July 1. More days than not have been cloudy and I just don't gaf what kind of strain you're growing, if it's one that will finish here I just don't see how anything could take this shit. It rained all day yesterday, it rained all night, it's raining right now and it's forecast to rain all day tomorrow. Not only is the ground saturated, but also the stalks, foliage and now the halfway to maturity bud. As long as everything was still vegging or in early flower I was golden, but as soon as those calyxes started to stack it was over. Mold o'plenty is the word.
> 
> I'm gonna pull everything in a few when I get higher and pull on some rubber knee boots and a raincoat. Guess I'll strip it down and stick it all in front of a fan. Fuck me.


sorry to hear that bro


----------



## vino4russ (Aug 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> Looks like a flat tracker .


You guys remember this one....loved this bike.....fowled plugs constantly but fast as shit.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 19, 2016)

I started off on this bad boy at like 10.

Then got this little old air cooled 1979 yz80 at 11


----------



## vino4russ (Aug 19, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I started off on this bad boy at like 10.
> View attachment 3761091
> Then got this little old air cooled 1979 yz80 at 11
> View attachment 3761092


I want one of those Honda Trail bikes....cool


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 19, 2016)

It was a 4 speed iirc. All down, no clutch.


----------



## vino4russ (Aug 19, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> It was a 4 speed iirc. All down, no clutch.


yep...a friend had one and it was fun as shit to tool around the camp grounds.


----------



## TWS (Aug 19, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> You guys remember this one....loved this bike.....fowled plugs constantly but fast as shit.View attachment 3761090


Is that a ole bulltaco


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2016)

The old suzuki 185 learner bikes for many a 16 yr old teenager in aust


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 19, 2016)

The bike my dad rode with me


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 19, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I started off on this bad boy at like 10.
> View attachment 3761091
> Then got this little old air cooled 1979 yz80 at 11
> View attachment 3761092


Lol trail 70s and 80 were awesome when we were kids.


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Aug 19, 2016)

I used to have an SL70 back in the day and man did I beat the shit out of that thing!!! Good times


----------



## papapayne (Aug 19, 2016)

Ts125 Enduro for me.


----------



## thumper60 (Aug 19, 2016)

I road a rupp roadster late 60s,bumble bees loving the seeder patch


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 19, 2016)

Crf 450 love this bike !


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 19, 2016)

Every other kid on the block had one of these little bikes.


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 19, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Outdoor season is over for me today. I've have over 2 ft of rain in total since July 1. More days than not have been cloudy and I just don't gaf what kind of strain you're growing, if it's one that will finish here I just don't see how anything could take this shit. It rained all day yesterday, it rained all night, it's raining right now and it's forecast to rain all day tomorrow. Not only is the ground saturated, but also the stalks, foliage and now the halfway to maturity bud. As long as everything was still vegging or in early flower I was golden, but as soon as those calyxes started to stack it was over. Mold o'plenty is the word.
> 
> I'm gonna pull everything in a few when I get higher and pull on some rubber knee boots and a raincoat. Guess I'll strip it down and stick it all in front of a fan. Fuck me.


Getting hammered by the rain right now too man !


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 19, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Outdoor season is over for me today. I've have over 2 ft of rain in total since July 1. More days than not have been cloudy and I just don't gaf what kind of strain you're growing, if it's one that will finish here I just don't see how anything could take this shit. It rained all day yesterday, it rained all night, it's raining right now and it's forecast to rain all day tomorrow. Not only is the ground saturated, but also the stalks, foliage and now the halfway to maturity bud. As long as everything was still vegging or in early flower I was golden, but as soon as those calyxes started to stack it was over. Mold o'plenty is the word.
> 
> I'm gonna pull everything in a few when I get higher and pull on some rubber knee boots and a raincoat. Guess I'll strip it down and stick it all in front of a fan. Fuck me.


Sorry about the bad news Smidge. I hope you get something out of your efforts.
Mother nature is no joke.
TMB-


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 19, 2016)

Went back out to the garden... My Purple Afghan is very prone to botrytis. I actually had a couple members spot small signs of it from the pics Ive posted. To that, let me respond... Thank you to the two guys that private messaged me about the issue. Im not too proud to accept advice and guidance from anyone with intelligent ways to help me be a better grower. Bud rot is an issue I struggle with EVERY YEAR in my area. Everyone struggles with it, but my area is very humid, and it gets BAD here.

Im open to any intelligent methods of fighting my mortal enemy. I generally just try to grow strains that seem to fight it off well, and try not to use fungicides/moldicides because I dont know any organic ones that dont affect the taste of my crop, and actually work.

_*Purple Afghan(After Botrytis)*_
_* *_
_* *_
_* *_

_*Its so unfortunate when I watch these beautiful girls go bad like this. Im not too proud to ask for help.*_
_*I dont want the rest of the garden to go like this, this year, yall.*_
_*Any knowledgeable help is welcome...*_


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 19, 2016)

_The rest of the garden looks good so far..._

_Black D.O.G._
_ _
_ _
_ _

_BUKU definitely ISNT the dankest strain I grow, but its always very durable. I almost never have bud rot isuues with BUKU... and it still sells well. This year, I have two BUKU ladies._
_*BUKU(Burmese Kush)*
* *
* *_


----------



## z0n3r (Aug 19, 2016)

This is my outdoor grow for this year. The strain is Cheese Auto Feminized and i was lucky enough to be blessed with 4 out of 4 girls.
They are at day 35 since started the seeds and started flowering nicely with one exception. What do you guys think?


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 19, 2016)

Critical Hog has always done well in my climate. Some pheno types are a little prone to rot, but for the most part, it grows well and is consistently fire smoke. I generally find at least one plant that tips more tword their cup winner "The Hog" and end up keeping a jar of it for headstash.
_*Critical Hog*_

  

_*Raspberry Diesel*_
 
 

I had a main side branch break off my, during the storm. I made a sling from duct tape, and tied her injured limb up with hemp twine. i took a peek at it yesterday, and she appears to be healing nicely.
_*Sapphire OG*_


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 19, 2016)

_*The last of my pics I took this time are of my little Ultra Sour from TH Seeds. I love her structure after a simple topping just before the summer solstice. Along with every other plant I have, I have to get her lowers cleared out. Shes supposed to have a moderate yield of very dank herb. Im excited to see what she puts out for me.*_
_*Ultra Sour*_


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 19, 2016)

Smidge that's shit luck on the rain. Had some mold on some of mine in the light dep. Shit went to high of 60 for a week and I was tarping not a good combo.


----------



## thumper60 (Aug 19, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> _*The last of my pics I took this time are of my little Ultra Sour from TH Seeds. I love her structure after a simple topping just before the summer solstice. Along with every other plant I have, I have to get her lowers cleared out. Shes supposed to have a moderate yield of very dank herb. Im excited to see what she puts out for me.*_
> _*Ultra Sour*_
> View attachment 3761208
> View attachment 3761209


looks like u got black spot on some of your plants I hope u spraying some fungicide,it spreads fast like over night good luck


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

LMAO @ruby fruit


----------



## innerG (Aug 19, 2016)

Mendo purple Kush

 


Amnesia


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 19, 2016)

innerG said:


> Mendo purple Kush
> View attachment 3761277
> 
> Amnesia
> View attachment 3761276


Does it have purple trics for some sweet rosin presses !!!


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 19, 2016)

momma was busy today doing about this and more everyday now so its adding up getting broke in for the big piles coming next month and oct good luck to all to the end !! if ya look close ya can see the back yard haha


----------



## innerG (Aug 19, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> Does it have purple trics for some sweet rosin presses !!!


I've only grown it indoor but it didn't that time - my blueberry got a few at the end, but not enough that would've colored the extract, I don't think. (I'm mostly a flower person)

Here's how the indoor one came out last year:


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 19, 2016)

innerG said:


> I've only grown it indoor but it didn't that time - my blueberry got a few at the end, but not enough that would've colored the extract, I don't think. (I'm mostly a flower person)
> 
> Here's how the indoor one came out last year:
> 
> ...


----------



## fumble (Aug 19, 2016)

Some early Slymer frost @FLkeys1


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 19, 2016)

fumble said:


> Some early Slymer frost @FLkeys1


Looking good fumble,two weeks in?


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 19, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> Went back out to the garden... My Purple Afghan is very prone to botrytis. I actually had a couple members spot small signs of it from the pics Ive posted. To that, let me respond... Thank you to the two guys that private messaged me about the issue. Im not too proud to accept advice and guidance from anyone with intelligent ways to help me be a better grower. Bud rot is an issue I struggle with EVERY YEAR in my area. Everyone struggles with it, but my area is very humid, and it gets BAD here.
> 
> Im open to any intelligent methods of fighting my mortal enemy. I generally just try to grow strains that seem to fight it off well, and try not to use fungicides/moldicides because I dont know any organic ones that dont affect the taste of my crop, and actually work.
> 
> ...


It is,Mother Nature sure doesn't make it easy.best suggestion i have is serenade,spray spray spray,or chop chop.i have already chopped a few,not to my liking so into hash material it went.


----------



## TWS (Aug 19, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> View attachment 3761148 Crf 450 love this bike !


I'll have to remember my photo bucket password and post a pick of my white KX 450 F.


----------



## TWS (Aug 19, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I started off on this bad boy at like 10.
> View attachment 3761091
> Then got this little old air cooled 1979 yz80 at 11
> View attachment 3761092


I had a Yamaha 80 .
My son learned on a KX 100 .
That thing scared the shit out of me on the pipe . Should of never sold that bike .


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'll have to remember my photo bucket password and post a pick of my white KX 450 F.


Yeah Forsure man me myself started on a 
1986 Yz 50 t smoker 6 gears on that sucker
Xr 75 it was a 1970 baby from my pops collection 
2000 xr 100 brand new for my bday so sick !
Cr 250 like 1990 really cool bike still ride it it's like a weird orange with a pink wing 
And that beast that won Honda best bike of the year in 2007 

My pops has a huge collection he still has his 
1972 Elsinore 125 
And his 1974 Elsinore 250 
I love bikes I could go on and on lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> It is,Mother Nature sure doesn't make it easy.best suggestion i have is serenade,spray spray spray,or chop chop.i have already chopped a few,not to my liking so into hash material it went.


hash and edibles....all day long


----------



## fumble (Aug 19, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Looking good fumble,two weeks in?


Thank you ...yes about 2 in


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 19, 2016)

fumble said:


> Thank you ...yes about 2 in


 Fumble you from Florida keys ?


----------



## fumble (Aug 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> hash and edibles....all day long


Pretty high on cookies myself lol...made 6 batches today


----------



## fumble (Aug 19, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> Fumble you from Florida keys ?


No, the cut came from @FLkeys1 ...I'm in Nor Cal


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 19, 2016)

fumble said:


> No, the cut came from @FLkeys1 ...I'm in Nor Cal


Gotcha


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 19, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> It is,Mother Nature sure doesn't make it easy.best suggestion i have is serenade,spray spray spray,or chop chop.i have already chopped a few,not to my liking so into hash material it went.


Couldnt find it locally, so i got it coming in the mail. thanx for all the help
I also got some Actinovate coming.


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 19, 2016)

Stumbleberry 
 
Seawarp


----------



## bobqp (Aug 19, 2016)

Little fat indica


----------



## TWS (Aug 20, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Little fat indica


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 20, 2016)

TWS said:


>


Man i showed Toby a video of a Brazilian chick that's got ass for days earlier. 


I will be at the Thc Fair in Medford Or with Oregon Elite Seeds giving out some Triple Purple Doja cross testers with any purchase from them


----------



## TWS (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 20, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHsKQV5hm5h/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BHsKQV5hm5h/


Ass fo days hahaha


----------



## bobqp (Aug 20, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man i showed Toby a video of a Brazilian chick that's got ass for days earlier.
> 
> 
> I will be at the Thc Fair in Medford Or with Oregon Elite Seeds giving out some Triple Purple Doja cross testers with any purchase from them


 Feel free to send some to us Aussies


----------



## TWS (Aug 20, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BHsKQV5hm5h/


Holly batman Robin.


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 20, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Stumbleberry
> View attachment 3761567
> Seawarp
> View attachment 3761570


Looking good


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 20, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Looking good


Thank-you Marco means a lot from a bush vet like yourself.


----------



## TWS (Aug 20, 2016)

Goodbye friends I'm dome posting here .
Please read the last 2 pages of this unvalid locked thread.

<a href="https://www.rollitup.org/t/legalazation-auma-2016-and-mmrsa.895191/page-4#post-12752024">Legala


----------



## josevolution (Aug 20, 2016)

Took these pict this morning


----------



## josevolution (Aug 20, 2016)

Yeah it's flowering in full bloom


----------



## shynee mac (Aug 20, 2016)

had a calmag deficiency I think, so I sprayed with cal mag and epsom salt also hit hem with optic foliar watts, rev, attack, and neem. so far so good!


----------



## 757growin (Aug 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> Goodbye friends I'm dome posting here .
> Please read the last 2 pages of this unvalid locked thread.
> 
> <a href="https://www.rollitup.org/t/legalazation-auma-2016-and-mmrsa.895191/page-4#post-12752024">Legala


It was a good ride. See ya on the flip side


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> Goodbye friends I'm dome posting here .
> Please read the last 2 pages of this unvalid locked thread.
> 
> <a href="https://www.rollitup.org/t/legalazation-auma-2016-and-mmrsa.895191/page-4#post-12752024">Legala


You got my email address bro dont lose touch !!


----------



## jtp92 (Aug 20, 2016)

angelica from bodhi is a thick bitch can't wait till harvest happy growing everyone


----------



## BLVDog (Aug 20, 2016)

and


----------



## Backyard dirt (Aug 20, 2016)

shynee mac said:


> had a calmag deficiency I think, so I sprayed with cal mag and epsom salt also hit hem with optic foliar watts, rev, attack, and neem. so far so good!


So your neighbors get friendly around October? How much do you give them? I'm going to have enough to make my neighbor real happy.


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 20, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Stumbleberry
> View attachment 3761567
> Seawarp
> View attachment 3761570


Love the branches man ! some time it so hard to find a good one !


----------



## fumble (Aug 20, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BHsKQV5hm5h/


Oh my! Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

Yep, do like me. Today I wandered over to politics made one comment how fucking stupid it was, unfollowed the thread, and got my ass back over here where theres not a bunch of fuckwits


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep, do like me. Today I wandered over to politics made one comment how fucking stupid it was, unfollowed the thread, and got my ass back over here where theres not a bunch of fuckwits


Lmao I just stay in the outdoor section, it's nice here


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 20, 2016)

My issue is, this is a public forum, yes it's owned by a individual person and I understand that. To have someone say because he has worked on this for so long and wants this to pass he will delete any post that go against his views and his goal is not something I want to support. If the bill would benefit all I would be supporting it..
If you lived in California you might not be saying just let it roll off and ignore it. If this passes many people feel this will make things worse. This would have not gone this way if people were allowed to express their ideas and views on both sides of the prop.
This is the last I will post about this
Hopefully this post won't get deleted. I have tried to keep it on the generic side


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 20, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> My issue is, this is a public forum, yes it's owned by a individual person and I understand that. To have someone say because he has worked on this for so long and wants this to pass he will delete any post that go against his views and his goal is not something I want to support. If the bill would benefit all I would be supporting it..
> If you lived in California you might not be saying just let it roll off and ignore it. If this passes many people feel this will make things worse. This would have not gone this way if people were allowed to express their ideas and views on both sides of the prop.
> This is the last I will post about this
> Hopefully this post won't get deleted. I have tried to keep it on the generic side


My bad yo I didn't understand what was going on just didn't want TWS to leave we were having some bike love back there


----------



## eddy600 (Aug 20, 2016)

I think if they took a poll on this site 90% of the people from Cali would vote no on 64.


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 20, 2016)

can a greenhouse guy get along here ?? 

so this sprut of growth came after I hit this gurlz with blue corn seed sprout tea 
this shot is yesterday , today all the laterial calexes have exploded in to branching & sitting more sights laterally
she's a romulian x Afi OG Cali heritage genes i
this a seed plant 1st time sown 
any comments ??


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

Ha ha ha. Professional joint roller huh, what


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 20, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> It is,Mother Nature sure doesn't make it easy.best suggestion i have is serenade,spray spray spray,or chop chop.i have already chopped a few,not to my liking so into hash material it went.


Is there a concentrate of this bacteria available?
I noticed its like 1.34% and the rest water lol


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 20, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 20, 2016)

is it a lacto ? like LAB is ?


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 20, 2016)

No idea but all you ever wanted to know is a Google search away.

https://www.bayeradvanced.com/serenadegarden


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 20, 2016)

This is the beginning of the time of year where it can be very disheartening. Walked up on a plot to see a tree had fallen and snapped one plant and taken majority of branches off two nice bushes.i know others have been having trouble with rain and mold already , just got to keep going.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 20, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> This is the beginning of the time of year where it can be very disheartening. Walked up on a plot to see a tree had fallen and snapped one plant and taken majority of branches off two nice bushes.i know others have been having trouble with rain and mold already , just got to keep going. View attachment 3762164View attachment 3762165 View attachment 3762166


Growing outdoors can break your heart. I try to spread mine out so no one thing will wipe me out. But the wind doesn't care how far apart they are. I had two ten footers tangled up in nearby trees and one 6 footer with a halfway broken stalk. I got the big ones pulled loose and packed dirt around the broken stalk on the other. Hoping for the best. 

I'm just starting to flower, so it will be two months before I can relax. With 60 odd plants, if I can be lucky enough to have just one heartbreak a week, I'll come out alright. As long as it's the scrubs that are breaking my heart, that is. Can't stand to lose any of the nice ones.


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 20, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Thank-you Marco means a lot from a bush vet like yourself.


Thanks mushroom head,wouldn't consider myself a bush vet yet,up this way the ones that come to mind are getaway and thumper,they make it look easy.i know they work very hard to accomplish a good harvest,as well as myself,I work my ass off in there.


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 20, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> This is the beginning of the time of year where it can be very disheartening. Walked up on a plot to see a tree had fallen and snapped one plant and taken majority of branches off two nice bushes.i know others have been having trouble with rain and mold already , just got to keep going. View attachment 3762164View attachment 3762165 View attachment 3762166


Just lost two in a wind storm !


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

Over here basically editing what people are writing. Bullshit. You into people's messages too?


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 20, 2016)

Probably lucky they haven't banned me by now lol. Wish I hadn't even saw the post to be honest, cause I never venture to those threads on my own anymore and when I saw what was wrote it pissed me off. I have no dog in that hunt but my first reaction was to get mad lol. They don't post over here on outdoor and that's where I'm gonna stay from now on, along with a couple other grow oriented only sections. Too many egos butting heads in those non-grow sections otherwise, mine included.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 20, 2016)

You drama-queens should keep posting your whiny little rants! It makes for great entertainment.

Members threatening to leave because I said you cannot campaign against legalization here is almost too pathetic to comprehend, but the sane members are trying to understand.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 20, 2016)

rollitup said:


> You drama-queens should keep posting your whiny little rants! It makes for great entertainment.
> 
> Members threatening to leave because I said you cannot campaign against legalization here is almost too pathetic to comprehend, but the sane members are trying to understand.



Wow...


----------



## papapayne (Aug 20, 2016)

Legalization must mean something different to me....Red taping something up to make it easy for corporate interests and impossible for the average person isn't legalization, just more fuckery. I for one am suck of the fuckery. Here in oregon the legalization measure I voted on looks nothing like what is currently on the books as well, so I feel bad for California growers if that passes, and then the mostrousity that gets tacked on afterwards.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

Yeah me too buddy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

Campaigning against "legalization", yeah ok. You keep thinking that pal. Whatever legalization is, its not something which adds another layer of bullshit to the already 4000 layers of bullshit already there. Even a monkey can see that


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 20, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Legalization must mean something different to me....Red taping something up to make it easy for corporate interests and impossible for the average person isn't legalization, just more fuckery. I for one am suck of the fuckery. Here in oregon the legalization measure I voted on looks nothing like what is currently on the books as well, so I feel bad for California growers if that passes, and then the mostrousity that gets tacked on afterwards.


That's exactly right! I've watched the changes that have happened in Oregon, and I know about the medical laws there too. You're just getting started on the adult use, and more changes will come. It's better than getting your front door smashed in by the pigs.




Smidge34 said:


> My veggies are LEGAL lmao. Ain't nobody telling me how many squash plants I can grow and how many squash fruits I can possess. Ain't nobody telling me I got 5 years to make a little bread then they are unleashing the big corporate zucchini squash growers on the scene and since we can't possess any weight to speak of, they will control the zucchini market and concentrate the wealth toward the top. That is legal. Makes one wonder who exactly has a $$ stake in it. Hmmmmmm
> Btw, the stark lack of "likes" to your response should tell you something.


You need to read the law, you can grow 6 plants and legally keep *all* that you grow. If you want to grow more plants than that, then renew your medical recommendation, and there will no plant number limit. It will be better than we have now in many ways, and it's much better than getting your front door smashed in by the pigs.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 20, 2016)

Just finished my safety meeting. Feeling much better now.

Speaking of pipes, this lady singing with {the Young} Roster Hair has a set.


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 20, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Just finished my safety meeting. Feeling much better now.
> 
> Speaking of pipes, this lady singing with {the Young} Roster Hair has a set.


Fuckin love this guy


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 20, 2016)

And by the way fuck Ohio


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 20, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> Fuckin love this guy


Sister and BIL are going to see him tomorrow night in Pensacola? Or is it Perry? I don't always listen to all the details, but they had asked me to look after the dogs and chickens tomorrow. She called tonight to say they were getting an early start tomorrow, so I don't have to feed up after all.

Here he is doing a TVZ song.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 20, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> And by the way fuck Ohio


Only been through there once when I was a kid. The one thing I remember was the rest areas had outhouses instead of flushing toilets. We used to travel a lot when I was young, and that was the first time I had seen that.

And that reminds me of, you know, Urban Meyer.


----------



## eddy600 (Aug 20, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Only been through there once when I was a kid. The one thing I remember was the rest areas had outhouses instead of flushing toilets. We used to travel a lot when I was young, and that was the first time I had seen that.
> 
> And that reminds me of, you know, Urban Meyer.


Never worked with an Ohio State grad but dealt with quite a few of them when i was paying for my Burger @ Burger King.Fight On


----------



## nuggs (Aug 20, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> View attachment 3753160 View attachment 3753161 View attachment 3753162 the rest of the refugee patch doing well bigger plants in 20 gal bags and budding ones in 10 gal


looking awesome Buddy!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 20, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> Never worked with an Ohio State grad but dealt with quite a few of them when i was paying for my Burger @ Burger King.Fight On


Ha. It's just 16 days til FSU football. Can't wait.


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 20, 2016)

nutten like trimming bud & watching football


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 20, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> nutten like trimming bud & watching football


That will be mid season football for me. I'm a ways off yet.


----------



## nuggs (Aug 20, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Seawarp in full flower. Bong full of Seawarp flowers.View attachment 3753298View attachment 3753299 View attachment 3753300


baller shit there


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 20, 2016)

me too ,
but seeing yer post & watching tonites game had me wishing for harvest with scissor hash
& fresh frozen bubble hash


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 20, 2016)

nuggs said:


> baller shit there


 Ha ha fuck that made me laugh.
Thanks nuggz


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 20, 2016)

Canadian rock icons The Tragically Hip played their final concert tonight aired on ctv across the nation. Gordon Downie the lead singer was diagnosed with a incurable brain tumor. The band did a Farwell tour across the country with their final show in their home town of Kingston Ontario. There were estimated 25000 people watch on a screen outside the venue that holds another 6000. Bars, arenas, curling rinks, and community centers across the country were playing the concert tonight with most charging cover to go to local charities and cancer research. If you've never heard them here's a taste.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 20, 2016)

Man we had a great day at the THC Fair. I got to hand out some beans, and bud, met a lot of folks and looks like I will get to go to Alaska Colorado and shit too. Really had a great time there and the after party


----------



## fumble (Aug 20, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Canadian rock icons The Tragically Hip played their final concert tonight aired on ctv across the nation. Gordon Downie the lead singer was diagnosed with a incurable brain tumor. The band did a Farwell tour across the country with their final show in their home town of Kingston Ontario. There were estimated 25000 people watch on a screen outside the venue that holds another 6000. Bars, arenas, curling rinks, and community centers across the country were playing the concert tonight with most charging cover to go to local charities and cancer research. If you've never heard them here's a taste.


I effing love the Tragically Hip! Thanks for posting this


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks for loving the hip! They're so good!
I'm so glad I've seen them live. The concert tonight was absolutely amazing.
There's been a lot of bands with farewell tours but it means a lot more when you know that the lead singer doesn't have a lot of time left. There were a lot of tears.
The concert was almost 3.5hrs with three encors.


fumble said:


> I effing love the Tragically Hip! Thanks for posting this


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

Spent some time in Alaska, cool state. Few of the weekends I was there, I drove from Anchorage to Fairbanks one weekend, then from Anchorage down to Homer the following weekend. Ive worked on the slope a few summers and some winter months


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 20, 2016)

My buddy that worked for Gorilla moved to Fairbanks this Easter


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

I was considering Alaska before I bounced overseas


----------



## eddy600 (Aug 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I was considering Alaska before I bounced overseas


I was going to work in alaska but went to San Onofre the weather was nicer.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 21, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Canadian rock icons The Tragically Hip played their final concert tonight aired on ctv across the nation. Gordon Downie the lead singer was diagnosed with a incurable brain tumor. The band did a Farwell tour across the country with their final show in their home town of Kingston Ontario. There were estimated 25000 people watch on a screen outside the venue that holds another 6000. Bars, arenas, curling rinks, and community centers across the country were playing the concert tonight with most charging cover to go to local charities and cancer research. If you've never heard them here's a taste.


The Canadian radio show, Q comes on my local NPR station at 2100 every night. So I had heard about them, and heard a few of their songs. It's great they are going out in style before the dude dies.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I was considering Alaska before I bounced overseas


BIL#3 was from Colorado, but two of his brothers were off the grid in Alaska. My BIL died, and when his brothers were riding their bikes to the funeral, one of them was not allowed into Canada because of a felony. They had passed through lots of times, but this was not long after 9/11/01, and they had tightened things up. He had to ride back to the nearest big town and fly.

But they all love it up there. Raise two sets of kids off the grid. What a life. But I have to side with Eddy. Too cold for me.


----------



## fumble (Aug 21, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Thanks for loving the hip! They're so good!
> I'm so glad I've seen them live. The concert tonight was absolutely amazing.
> There's been a lot of bands with farewell tours but it means a lot more when you know that the lead singer doesn't have a lot of time left. There were a lot of tears.
> The concert was almost 3.5hrs with three encors.


you are a lucky duck! I would have loved to be there. I hope Gordon's remaining time on earth is peaceful


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 21, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> The Canadian radio show, Q comes on my local NPR station at 2100 every night. So I had heard about them, and heard a few of their songs. It's great they are going out in style before the dude dies.


Ya it was incredible. They really did go out in style!


----------



## GreenGorilla18 (Aug 21, 2016)

Jamaican Dream-Eva Seeds-aka a tropical BEAST


----------



## fumble (Aug 21, 2016)

Good morning


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Mulanje from 2015 outdoor grow..


----------



## GreenGorilla18 (Aug 21, 2016)

Are my girls' pistils sposed to be brown like they are? I see most others are pure white


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 21, 2016)

fumble said:


> View attachment 3762918 Good morning


Dang Lady, you are doing it up right.


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 21, 2016)

fumble said:


> View attachment 3762918 Good morning


Woah!! Beautiful.. morning Fumble


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2016)

fumble said:


> View attachment 3762918 Good morning


Beautiful.....and the plants too!


----------



## BLVDog (Aug 21, 2016)

Anyone having any pest problems? I have sum white fly's I'm attacking


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 21, 2016)

GET SOME!!!


----------



## GreenGorilla18 (Aug 21, 2016)

These are my "pests"


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 21, 2016)

fumble said:


> View attachment 3762918 Good morning


How are those pvc pipes connected at the Apex?


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 21, 2016)

So me and the lady's had our share of rain
I lost a couple with a crazy wind storm
And now this one looks like it drowning I can't see anything wrong with the plant itself any helpful!! suggestions !?


----------



## supchaka (Aug 21, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> Wow, first you delete any view against your view on the issue and then you insult the people that stay and continue to support the site by calling them drama queens and encourage them to post more for great entertainment.
> 
> Piece of work, you are
> 
> ...


Here I thought I was safe by not venturing out of my usual threads then it gets brought to me instead!


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 21, 2016)

supchaka said:


> Here I thought I was safe by not venturing out of my usual threads then it gets brought to me instead!


Exactly !!


----------



## eddy600 (Aug 21, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> So me and the lady's had our share of rain
> I lost a couple with a crazy wind storm
> And now this one looks like it drowning I can't see anything wrong with the plant itself any suggestions !? View attachment 3763027


 Try a little perlite on your next grow,it helps ensure proper drainage.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 21, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> So me and the lady's had our share of rain
> I lost a couple with a crazy wind storm
> And now this one looks like it drowning I can't see anything wrong with the plant itself any helpful!! suggestions !? View attachment 3763027


Any gophers in your area?


----------



## supchaka (Aug 21, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Any gophers in your area?


U just reminded me of a plant I had dying the same way to find out it had no roots left! Lol that was a few years ago but man it sucked. My plant was like 6ft tall at the time.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 21, 2016)

fumble said:


> View attachment 3762918 Good morning


Dang miss you have got it growing on!


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 21, 2016)

I figured it out just got back hit the smart pot with the leaf blower for 20 min or so I watched the plant perk back up !


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 21, 2016)

supchaka said:


> U just reminded me of a plant I had dying the same way to find out it had no roots left! Lol that was a few years ago but man it sucked. My plant was like 6ft tall at the time.


Ya I've never had gophers or moles. But it looks like pics I've seen where a gopher got in and chewed all the roots.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 21, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> So me and the lady's had our share of rain
> I lost a couple with a crazy wind storm
> And now this one looks like it drowning I can't see anything wrong with the plant itself any helpful!! suggestions !? View attachment 3763027


The soil doesn't really look too wet. I mean, it's not soupy. Root damage would be my guess. I lost one this year to something eating the roots. It had ants around it. Not sure if the ants did the damage, or were eating whatever did do it.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 21, 2016)

First time I saw gopher damage was from @Garden Boss two seasons ago. He lost a cherry pie in a smartpot sitting on ground without hardware mesh.


Edit. where is that guy anyway. Did he leave too?


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 21, 2016)

GreenGorilla18 said:


> Jamaican Dream-Eva Seeds-aka a tropical BEAST
> View attachment 3762901 View attachment 3762899


That looks great,this strain has been on my list for some time,please continue updates on it


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 21, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> First time I saw gopher damage was from @Garden Boss two seasons ago. He lost a cherry pie in a smartpot sitting on ground without hardware mesh.
> View attachment 3763049


I bet that left a mark. I would still be crying/cussing if I had lost that plant.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 21, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> That looks great,this strain has been on my list for some time,please continue updates on it


Hey Marco sorry to hear about the tree falling. That sucks dude I hope things get better heading into the end.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 21, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I bet that left a mark. I would still be crying/cussing if I had lost that plant.


Lol that was just a drop in the bucket that year. But yes i too would have cried!


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 21, 2016)

Ten minutes after leaf blower !
Hurray for common sense ! And I didn't have to wait till next year


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 21, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> First time I saw gopher damage was from @Garden Boss two seasons ago. He lost a cherry pie in a smartpot sitting on ground without hardware mesh.
> View attachment 3763049
> 
> Edit. where is that guy anyway. Did he leave too?


Wow what a shame thanks for all the insite though you guys I definitely more aware of gofers !


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 21, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Edit. where is that guy anyway. Did he leave too?


I think I saw where he was going to IG. His handle is something like GardenBoss420. I guess we are all going to have to set up IG accounts if we want to see the grows we are used to.


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 21, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Hey Marco sorry to hear about the tree falling. That sucks dude I hope things get better heading into the end.


Thanks,digger,so do I .thats one of the reasons why I start more than I need.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 21, 2016)

Yeah it's good to have a back up. Especially for guerrilla growers.


----------



## ILLwannabe (Aug 21, 2016)

My bunnies insist on trimming the underside...


----------



## fumble (Aug 21, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> Mulanje from 2015 outdoor grow..
> View attachment 3762932


Got damn! Gorgeous


----------



## fumble (Aug 21, 2016)

GreenGorilla18 said:


> Are my girls' pistils sposed to be brown like they are? I see most others are pure white


Sounds like maybe you got some russets


----------



## fumble (Aug 21, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Dang Lady, you are doing it up right.


Why thank you...got a lot of help in here



mushroom head said:


> Woah!! Beautiful.. morning Fumble


Thanks Mushroom head 



doublejj said:


> Beautiful.....and the plants too!


Awww thanks JJ


----------



## fumble (Aug 21, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> How are those pvc pipes connected at the Apex?


It is metal tubing...with metal tube running down center


----------



## fumble (Aug 21, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Dang miss you have got it growing on!


Thanks BC...much appreciated


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Aug 21, 2016)

Has anyone ever seen the compost they are growing in turn into a solid cake of Mycelium? For those that don't know, mycelium is the root system of mushrooms.

I have 2 raised beds, each with a healthy looking plant in them. These 2 raised beds have turned completely white except the top 1/4 inch.

This is the 4th year using Surf and Turf compost. Made from a mix of cow poo, seaweed, food scrap and lobster and sea creature shells. We've been feeding our plants Max Sea nutrients.

I'll have to post some pics tomorrow when it's light.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 21, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Ya I've never had gophers or moles. But it looks like pics I've seen where a gopher got in and chewed all the roots.


Happened to @Garden Boss was a huge plant to


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 21, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> First time I saw gopher damage was from @Garden Boss two seasons ago. He lost a cherry pie in a smartpot sitting on ground without hardware mesh.
> View attachment 3763049
> 
> Edit. where is that guy anyway. Did he leave too?


I replied id seen it happen to gboss then i see this post lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 21, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> The soil doesn't really look too wet. I mean, it's not soupy. Root damage would be my guess. I lost one this year to something eating the roots. It had ants around it. Not sure if the ants did the damage, or were eating whatever did do it.


Ants will bring the vermin or or attract them


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 21, 2016)

ants @ the rootz mean root aphids OR scale/mealies
orange oil 5% ISO alky 45% h2O 50% few drops of Dawn
shake well use as a root drench spray
get oil here ; https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CEID4JU/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
will kill on contact as soft & hard body bugs harmless to U or pets , plants


----------



## fumble (Aug 21, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> ants @ the rootz mean root aphids OR scale/mealies
> orange oil 5% ISO alky 45% h2O 50% few drops of Dawn
> shake well use as a root drench spray
> get oil here ; https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CEID4JU/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> will kill on contact as soft & hard body bugs harmless to U or pets , plants


Thanks for that link! I am going to be ordering some of this to kill ants and black widows. Hope it works to keep them out my house


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 22, 2016)

Blue OG


Super orange skunk.


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 22, 2016)

been busy around here lately haha smells like a skunks ass here big time crew is all ready to get it done , between lobstering 4-5 days a week and trimming as soon as they get ashore they are going to be real tired by the end of this season lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 22, 2016)

fumble said:


> Thanks for that link! I am going to be ordering some of this to kill ants and black widows. Hope it works to keep them out my house


I said last year ants need to be eradicated if near weed or any plants you want healthy..they only bring in or are part of farming goodies so aphids and other bastard insects can hit the plant hard and then the ants live off the mess


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 22, 2016)

Ants are farmers , your plants R their soil ,they bring in larval pests & Plant them on Yer Dope


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 22, 2016)

Here's a kick ass article I felt like sharing with you guys that is of genuine concern to us all. Keep your eye on the other hand at all times. 

http://marijuanastocks.com/dea-is-a-patsy-drugmoney-is-king/


----------



## fumble (Aug 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I said last year ants need to be eradicated if near weed or any plants you want healthy..they only bring in or are part of farming goodies so aphids and other bastard insects can hit the plant hard and then the ants live off the mess


For sure Ruby...they are little aphid/white fly farmers. The ants will move them around where they want them and suck the honeydew right out their ass...eewww lol


----------



## thumper60 (Aug 22, 2016)

fumble said:


> For sure Ruby...they are little aphid/white fly farmers. The ants will move them around where they want them and suck the honeydew right out their ass...eewww lol


the best I have found to kill ants is food grade de cheap organic and its good for ya plants


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 22, 2016)

Howdy guys I hope you all had a great weekend. I spent it at the THC Fair and had a hell of a good time. Look like I will get to hit up some more shows including Colorado, Michigan, and Alaska shows. Crop made it fine as for most everything. Was a hot ass weekend here and down in Medford at the show. Was a 110 Friday and 107 Saturday. Had them boys about to melt. 

This is my three weeks from knee the head high greenhouse


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Howdy guys I hope you all had a great weekend. I spent it at the THC Fair and had a hell of a good time. Look like I will get to hit up some more shows including Colorado, Michigan, and Alaska shows. Crop made it fine as for most everything. Was a hot ass weekend here and down in Medford at the show. Was a 110 Friday and 107 Saturday. Had them boys about to melt.
> 
> This is my three weeks from knee the head high greenhouse View attachment 3763663


Damn didnt realize it got that fuggin hot in Oregon


----------



## papapayne (Aug 22, 2016)

purple kush in middle and grand master kushes behind on each side



purple trainwreck



grand master kush


----------



## papapayne (Aug 22, 2016)

Hope all is well everyone! Temps are cooling off for the next few days, then back to the heat. Garden is loving having the new water, definitely seems the well water here is literally death to plants lol. Glad to have found the problem, now to carry on the correction.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 22, 2016)

Up the ladder shot


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 22, 2016)

I've had cooler temps this & last week the gulrz like alittle catch up time 
it'll back to broil soon enuff 
i got buds filling in everywhere exciting time of year 
fingers crossed


----------



## vino4russ (Aug 22, 2016)

Hodaka 


TWS said:


> Is that a ole bulltaco


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Aug 22, 2016)

State Wide Motorcycle Rally.

Before we show up with the military truck.



After we show up with the military truck and get the sound system and lighting setup.

 

Left hand side is the truck with the sides of the troop cover rolled up.

I have more pictures but nudity would be an issue.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> State Wide Motorcycle Rally.
> 
> Before we show up with the military truck.
> 
> ...


Cool shit Mainiak420!


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 23, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> State Wide Motorcycle Rally.
> 
> Before we show up with the military truck.
> 
> ...


We have Little Sturgis here in Sturgis, KY not far from my home every year. It's a huge deal and like you say, lots of naked folks lol.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 23, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Anyone else not able to post pics?



Apparently there is a site-wide problem uploading images. It should be fixed soon. See this thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/issue-uploading-photos.918772/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 23, 2016)

@skunkwreck see above


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 23, 2016)

Again I am so jealous of these great outdoor plants!

Mine are small and going to get jacked most likely before I pull them.
Bad neighborhood, and in someone elses backyard 

Also wondering if 3 yr old BT is still good was stored in garage 3 summers.


----------



## eddy600 (Aug 24, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Again I am so jealous of these great outdoor plants!
> 
> Mine are small and going to get jacked most likely before I pull them.
> Bad neighborhood, and in someone elses backyard
> ...


 Don't have personal experience with old liquid based nutes and sprays but the guy in the hydro store told me two years


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2016)

@bassman999 that sucks I hope can pull in your crop. Shit even small plants are plants. 


Took this in on the chocolate mint this morning guys


----------



## fumble (Aug 24, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> the best I have found to kill ants is food grade de cheap organic and its good for ya plants


I've even tried that...i have these hella tiny, look like a speck of dirt ants in my kitchen. I've tried cinnamon, DE, and it doesn't stop them. I was using lysol spray and it killed them on contact but didn't stop them. Now I'm using apple cider vinegar with some wintergreen essential oil for smell. Seems to be working lol. I can't wait to get that orange oil


----------



## fumble (Aug 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @bassman999 that sucks I hope can pull in your crop. Shit even small plants are plants.
> 
> 
> Took this in on the chocolate mint this morning guysView attachment 3764439


Mmmm...i love my chocolate mint. I just divided it a couple weeks ago


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2016)

fumble said:


> I've even tried that...i have these hella tiny, look like a speck of dirt ants in my kitchen. I've tried cinnamon, DE, and it doesn't stop them. I was using lysol spray and it killed them on contact but didn't stop them. Now I'm using apple cider vinegar with some wintergreen essential oil for smell. Seems to be working lol. I can't wait to get that orange oil


try grits and yea the mint is really nice. smells so good


----------



## fumble (Aug 24, 2016)

Grits for ants? Mmk cool


----------



## innerG (Aug 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @bassman999 that sucks I hope can pull in your crop. Shit even small plants are plants.
> 
> 
> Took this in on the chocolate mint this morning guysView attachment 3764439


Is that sitting on some kind of egg sac?

I thought I had a fuzzy white spot of PM a few weeks ago and it turned out to be some kind of web/nest/egg sac from a spider or insect or something


----------



## jacrispy (Aug 24, 2016)

peppermint kush peppermint kush incredible bulk on the left gsc bagseed ( third run ) incredible bulk


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @bassman999 that sucks I hope can pull in your crop. Shit even small plants are plants.
> 
> 
> Took this in on the chocolate mint this morning guysView attachment 3764439


I released 2 tubs into my marigolds last night. That greenhouse really keeps rise guys contained.


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 24, 2016)

fumble said:


> Mmmm...i love my chocolate mint. I just divided it a couple weeks ago


I grow mint in a pot by the doggy door. It's nice the dogs brush passed it when they go in or out and it smells nice.


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 24, 2016)

These are CBD OG from seed


----------



## papapayne (Aug 24, 2016)

looking up at the grand master kush @treemansbuds 




Bangi haze #3 - i swear, Im standing back there behind her!

 


Malawi


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 24, 2016)

papapayne said:


> looking up at the grand master kush @treemansbuds
> View attachment 3764533
> 
> 
> ...


Lol it's always so difficult to wrap your mind around the size of these plants without a proper scale. Yours are looking awesome buddy!

Mine seem so unimpressive since I can't get a good picture or scale lol. Though honestly this here looks as if it's going to be my best year yet by a wide margin. I'm pretty excited as this year has more variety in flavor than any of my previous years. I normally do several of each, this year its one of each.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Aug 24, 2016)

First pic is vanilla kush, second pic are two bc early blueberries from next generation, certainly not gonna be "early" as they are just starting. Third another blueberry as well as forth pic and final pic is freebie OG kush just showing pre flowers. Gonna be s real late year it seems.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2016)

fumble said:


> Grits for ants? Mmk cool


Yea they eat them and it swells and kills them. Baby powder will kill them too


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 24, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> Don't have personal experience with old liquid based nutes and sprays but the guy in the hydro store told me two years


Thanks
I did some research as well, and storage temps not to exceed 86*F so garage in NorCal ruined it 1st yr anyway.


Dr.D81 said:


> @bassman999 that sucks I hope can pull in your crop. Shit even small plants are plants.
> 
> 
> Took this in on the chocolate mint this morning guysView attachment 3764439


Yeah I cant aford to lose my OD crop again.
I spent so uch on credit cards last yr for them and they got russet mites, so this yr I NEED to get whatever these 3 plants (keeping 2 as I gotta give the guy whos yard I am using one) put out.
Fingers crossed

What can I do to keep them for stealing them in the night?
I have motion sensors with alarms and a few cameras are going up, but they wont be monitored just for show.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2016)

@doublejj haha we we're wrong boss. Just finished spraying and I am going to have to raise the ghouse this crop. Got 5 almost touching now and they are just starting to stretch on some. Sins og is going to be to bigest I think.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 3764486 peppermint kushView attachment 3764489 peppermint kushView attachment 3764495 incredible bulk on the leftView attachment 3764498 gsc bagseed ( third run )View attachment 3764499 incredible bulk





mwooten102 said:


> These are CBD OG from seed


Great job guys your plants look happy and healthy


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Great job guys your plants look happy and healthy


Those are my neighbors plants. They really outdid themselves this year .


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 24, 2016)

fumble said:


> Grits for ants? Mmk cool


Boric acid works as a bait , dissolve in water with some sugar or kitchen grease 
do both as a test 
some ants are sweeties & some are meat eaters 
they eat the boric & then take it back to the Queen that's what kills the nest is her demise 
google ant / boric recipes
I am pro-active with ants , haven't seen any in the house or greenhouse in years 
I had a huge issue with the ants in the G/H when I was a Ebay seller of succulents 
they farmed mealies on my dime


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 24, 2016)

Grits for ants? Mmk cool


Dr.D81 said:


> Yea they eat them and it swells and kills them. Baby powder will kill them too


soak them grits in Boric to get the Queen


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 24, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> State Wide Motorcycle Rally.
> 
> Before we show up with the military truck.
> 
> ...


Nudity,no way,lol..looks like a fun crowd


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 24, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> These are CBD OG from seed


Wow,woot


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 24, 2016)

Here's a trial run of gg4 x stumbleweed,so far so good


----------



## papapayne (Aug 24, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> Lol it's always so difficult to wrap your mind around the size of these plants without a proper scale. Yours are looking awesome buddy!
> 
> Mine seem so unimpressive since I can't get a good picture or scale lol. Though honestly this here looks as if it's going to be my best year yet by a wide margin. I'm pretty excited as this year has more variety in flavor than any of my previous years. I normally do several of each, this year its one of each.


Thanks man, this year is definitely coming together. I'm pleased as punch to have some nice plants, and next year Is gonna be even better.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 24, 2016)

Prime moonshine - tall one. the shorter one is gorilla spirit both from @bigworm6969


Wet dreams x blueberry indica snow lotus


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 24, 2016)

Hey guys. Was wondering if any of you have any thoughts on what is wrong with my Deer Ate CP1. Years ago I had one dying from the top down like this, but it was toward the end of flower, so I still got a good harvest. With this starting so early, I'm worried.


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 24, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Prime moonshine - tall one. the shorter one is gorilla spirit both from @bigworm6969
> View attachment 3764718
> 
> Wet dreams x blueberry indica snow lotus
> ...


I've been saying I needed crocs for the garden. Looks like you're ahead of me on that too lol.


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 24, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Hey guys. Was wondering if any of you have any thoughts on what is wrong with my Deer Ate CP1. Years ago I had one dying from the top down like this, but it was toward the end of flower, so I still got a good harvest. With this starting so early, I'm worried.
> 
> View attachment 3764788


That looks like the die off deep in the bush. I'd start by cutting it back and spray with serenade.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 24, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> That looks like the die off deep in the bush. I'd start by cutting it back and spray with serenade.


So far it's just two limbs. Actually, the two parts of one topped limb. When I had this problem years ago, there were flies that looked like wasps on the plant. Then later lots of worms. I haven't seen either so far.


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 24, 2016)

cut it out (dead flesh)& treat with cinnamon it's a natural fungicide that' ll seal the cut 
the flies will not like it as well 


Larry {the} Gardener said:


> So far it's just two limbs. Actually, the two parts of one topped limb. When I had this problem years ago, there were flies that looked like wasps on the plant. Then later lots of worms. I haven't seen either so far.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 24, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Hey guys. Was wondering if any of you have any thoughts on what is wrong with my Deer Ate CP1. Years ago I had one dying from the top down like this, but it was toward the end of flower, so I still got a good harvest. With this starting so early, I'm worried.
> 
> View attachment 3764788


Cut that part out if I were you


----------



## papapayne (Aug 24, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> I've been saying I needed crocs for the garden. Looks like you're ahead of me on that too lol.


Lol these are my first pair. I wanted something thicker then flip flops for when I'm just out around the property. Can't even express how many blackberry thorns I have pulled out of my feet both when barefoot and in flip flops. You'd think I would learn, but the urge to go full hippie....


----------



## shonuff_305 (Aug 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man i showed Toby a video of a Brazilian chick that's got ass for days earlier.
> 
> 
> I will be at the Thc Fair in Medford Or with Oregon Elite Seeds giving out some Triple Purple Doja cross testers with any purchase from them


Where can you buy the triple purple doja from


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 24, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Lol these are my first pair. I wanted something thicker then flip flops for when I'm just out around the property. Can't even express how many blackberry thorns I have pulled out of my feet both when barefoot and in flip flops. You'd think I would learn, but the urge to go full hippie....


When I lived in the cuts I always wore slip-on Justin's. Nothing beats leather for protection. 

My sandals just died on me a few days ago. I've been doing the hippy thing but I really should get some crocs to replace them.

I've got a pair of croc boots and they kick ass.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 24, 2016)

Delcambre Reeboks, LMAO


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Aug 25, 2016)

Black D.O.G.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 25, 2016)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3765814


Bit small bro..u been feeding it ?


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 25, 2016)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3765814


What do you think that beast will pull ? A cup a milk !!! Bahahah


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 25, 2016)

Sugar bear is getting close, I say 2 weeks. Two different pheno both are lightly seeded by the same stud. I honestly couldn't be happier with this cross.


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 25, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Sugar bear is getting close, I say 2 weeks. Two different pheno both are lightly seeded by the same stud. I honestly couldn't be happier with this cross.
> View attachment 3765849 View attachment 3765851


That cross looks real nice man, good work


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 25, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Sugar bear is getting close, I say 2 weeks. Two different pheno both are lightly seeded by the same stud. I honestly couldn't be happier with this cross.
> View attachment 3765849 View attachment 3765851


What is the cross man !


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 25, 2016)

Heres a small one to compare


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 25, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> That cross looks real nice man, good work


Thanks man It was pure luck finding these winners!!! Cannot wait to see how these beans grow. I think you'll be happy with your auto x shortseasons.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 25, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> What is the cross man !


White grizzly x candy cane auto.


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 25, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Thanks man It was pure luck finding these winners!!! Cannot wait to see how these beans grow. I think you'll be happy with your auto x shortseasons.


I'm hoping so man! Did you pollinate a photo with auto pollen, or the other way around?


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 25, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I'm hoping so man! Did you pollinate a photo with auto pollen, or the other way around?


female auto.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 25, 2016)

Those semiautomatics really interest me. Seeing folks hanging to dry in August is enough to convince me. I think they would make a good spring crop down here in Florida too.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 25, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Those semiautomatics really interest me. Seeing folks hanging to dry in August is enough to convince me. I think they would make a good spring crop down here in Florida too.


Ya they're ideal for me. so many strains will never finish up in the great white north


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 25, 2016)

Plus they get the full strength of the summer sun to flower. These were starting to flower with 16.5hrs sunlight right after the solstice.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 25, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Plus they get the full strength of the summer sun to flower. These were starting to flower with 16.5hrs sunlight right after the solstice.


If worked right, I could have a Spring, Summer and Fall crop. All grown mostly with natural light. 

Some of my oldest plants are looking wore out as they are starting to flower, while the younger ones are all thriving. I won't do any full seasons from March again. Hopefully I won't have Spring Fever as bad as I did this year.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 25, 2016)

The jumbo grizzly ya I tried it my first ever guerilla grow, grow was a failure over all but there were some jumbo grizzly buds that the dear never got. And it grew buds without any care at all. White grizzly I grew for 3 seasons. Finish early in Canada as breeder describes. Huge cola and side branches. Gotta watch for mold in last 3 weeks. Not best flavor or smell. Good uplfting effect.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 25, 2016)

White grizzly 2014


----------



## 757growin (Aug 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Bit small bro..u been feeding it ?


Mr b's green trees weekly! You can grow monsters without synthetics like maxsea...


Jamio420 said:


> What do you think that beast will pull ? A cup a milk !!! Bahahah


Enough hopefully!!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 25, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> View attachment 3765883
> White grizzly 2014


You could find the sweet spot with that club.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 25, 2016)

This is about my neck of the woods. Pretty cool song.


----------



## jonnyquest (Aug 26, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> This is about my neck of the woods. Pretty cool song.


cool song


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 26, 2016)

jonnyquest said:


> cool song


I know this will be hard for you to believe {unless you read the first few pages of the bushcrafter's thread} but I have kin that live a block off the water in Port Saint Joe. With the high price of oysters, if you don't know someone on a boat, you just about can't afford to eat them. Luckily my Mamma knows a man who knows a man. She pays $50 a bag instead of $75. Still pretty damn high, but {with the low water in the river} they are taking so few, it's hard for them to make a living.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 26, 2016)

More work music.


----------



## The303Yeti (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## mushroom head (Aug 26, 2016)

Sea dragon 
 
Seawarp 
 
This fluff shit that sticks to my buds is impossible to get around, it blows around everywhere from some type of tree I think. I smoke fluff every year!


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 26, 2016)

I get poplar fluff on mine. At least it usually gets stuck to the leaves and not the buds 

Swampskunk 
 
Seaward, romulan and swamp skunk 
 
Sugarbear1
 
Swampskunkxrevlover
Small sshxpoisonwarp
Sugar bear 2


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 26, 2016)

The girls I put outdoor are barely budding, and all these I see here with fat buds already.
When I go to the spot today or tomorrow Ill snap a few pics


----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> If worked right, I could have a Spring, Summer and Fall crop. All grown mostly with natural light.
> 
> Some of my oldest plants are looking wore out as they are starting to flower, while the younger ones are all thriving. I won't do any full seasons from March again. Hopefully I won't have Spring Fever as bad as I did this year.


Hit them with some Maxsea.....they will perk right up


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 26, 2016)

Honeybee hit with skidder trail pollen


----------



## bi polar express (Aug 26, 2016)

Storm came in last night we had a couple min of hail really wanna go see the ladies today


----------



## fumble (Aug 26, 2016)

Right on! Everyone's girls are looking amazing!


----------



## 757growin (Aug 26, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Hit them with some Maxsea.....they will perk right up


Veg or bloom?


----------



## ILLwannabe (Aug 26, 2016)

Another view of the girls(including the pup). All is well here in the valley.


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 26, 2016)

Peace


----------



## z0n3r (Aug 26, 2016)

Cheese Auto outdoor. Day 45 since seed.

Sent from my SM-G903F using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ChancetheGardener (Aug 26, 2016)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3765814


I can't believe you let that cow that close to your plant; I hope it doesn't get eaten. Beautiful plant. I think your cow needs milking.


----------



## jimmerjammer (Aug 26, 2016)

L.S.D day 47/60/Pakistan valley day 38/50/incredible bulk day 47/56


----------



## GreenGorilla18 (Aug 27, 2016)

Jamaican Dream update. Some mold here and there but have been spraying with serenade hoping it'll stop the mold from spreading. She looks great though! Im super excited to cut her down in a a couple weeks  thinking maybe 1.5 - 2 weeks more and shes done! Check it out bros and bows


----------



## The303Yeti (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## YouLoseCarlMiller419.68 (Aug 28, 2016)

GG#4


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 28, 2016)

Here's mine as of this morning. More info in my log or whatever... 

There's 3, 10 gallon bags, one 10 gallon tote and a 2.5 gallon baby (in coco and perlite).


----------



## fumble (Aug 28, 2016)

Was about to snap the shot with my joint when I saw her...I shall name her Sheila lol.
Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## fumble (Aug 28, 2016)

And now that I've smoked that joint to my head Ima gonna go finish watering


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 28, 2016)

Looking spectacular fumble. Garden is Nice and clean as always. Happy Sunday to you too!


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 28, 2016)

Seawarp 
 
Stumbleberry 
 
Poisonwarp 
 
Skywalker og


----------



## Backyard dirt (Aug 28, 2016)

Great time of year. Tomatoes busting out, figs and pears nearly ready and a couple of bushy plants for an October dessert.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 28, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Seawarp
> View attachment 3767783
> Stumbleberry
> View attachment 3767784
> ...


Looking good man, especially that poison warp. Every pic I've ever seen of PW she was a big mother. Btw, that Skywalker needs to hurry up huh?


----------



## fumble (Aug 28, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Looking spectacular fumble. Garden is Nice and clean as always. Happy Sunday to you too!


Thanks BC...mr. fumble just pulled all the weeds.


----------



## fumble (Aug 28, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Seawarp
> View attachment 3767783
> Stumbleberry
> View attachment 3767784
> ...


They all beauties Mushroomhead, but got damn! That poison warp!


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 28, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Looking good man, especially that poison warp. Every pic I've ever seen of PW she was a big mother. Btw, that Skywalker needs to hurry up huh?


Thanks man. And the skywalker she's a late finisher. Hard to see but she has pinky nail sized flowers right now, and I've never seem her make a dried bud that weighs over 5 grams, doesn't really make colas, just small nuggets of dank. If I get an extended season she finishes, if not I pull a bit early. She's my favorite smoke though so I take the risk. She also handles frost well.She's pollinated with seadragon and getaway lemon skunk, should be some interesting crosses.

My rks, wet dreams X bl, and blue cheese are even farther behind :/ doesn't make sense since the blue cheese is supposed to be a September finisher, oh well, more hash material.


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 28, 2016)

fumble said:


> They all beauties Mushroomhead, but got damn! That poison warp!


Thank-you Fumble  and I know I love the structure of her, getaways genetics are killing it! I'll pretty much only be running his gear next year plus any crosses I make with his strains.


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 28, 2016)

In door bubba Chem x hell og


----------



## vino4russ (Aug 28, 2016)

Not sure what mutant Afghani strain of Herbies free seeds these are but I have no flowers or buds and it's almost Sept.....it's very healthy but nothing....???


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Aug 28, 2016)

Getaway Lemon Skunk


----------



## sauceulike (Aug 28, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Seawarp
> View attachment 3767783
> Stumbleberry
> View attachment 3767784
> ...


I ran the sky walker by Reservada privada a couple years back.That was some quality smoke for sure!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 28, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Not sure what mutant Afghani strain of Herbies free seeds these are but I have no flowers or buds and it's almost Sept.....it's very healthy but nothing....???


My girls just started, one 2 weeks ago, and other one only last week, but damn yours isnt even really doing he preflowering stretch yet.
Hopefully she gets going!


----------



## TWS (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm on slow mode so no pics . Hope I get to show some flower n
In the mean time .


----------



## bi polar express (Aug 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'm on slow mode so no pics . Hope I get to show some flower n
> In the mean time .


Are you back bro fuck drama


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 28, 2016)

TWS welcome home man


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 29, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'm on slow mode so no pics . Hope I get to show some flower n
> In the mean time .


daddy


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 29, 2016)

GreenGorilla18 said:


> Jamaican Dream update. Some mold here and there but have been spraying with serenade hoping it'll stop the mold from spreading. She looks great though! Im super excited to cut her down in a a couple weeks  thinking maybe 1.5 - 2 weeks more and shes done! Check it out bros and bows
> View attachment 3766959 View attachment 3766960


ill be getting some of those jamacian dream to work with has same structure as some of my strains and finishes about the same time mid sept cross a good mold resistant strain into it and make it more mold resistant thanks for posting it


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Aug 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> imagine hitting some black d.o.g with some of that R-2 @MiddlerGuerrilla


I didn't see what GM has commented about R2 pollen when I first replied. Needless to say it may happen this year.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 29, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> I didn't see what GM has commented about R2 pollen when I first replied. Needless to say it may happen this year.


Why wait eh


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Aug 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Why wait eh


Indeed


----------



## fumble (Aug 29, 2016)

@Grandpapy Sunset Sherbert...frosting up nicely


----------



## jaybllr333 (Aug 29, 2016)

fumble said:


> @Grandpapy Sunset Sherbert...frosting up nicely


Looking good @fumble....my Sunset sherbert is beautifully frosty already too...my cut courtesy of @Aeroknow


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 29, 2016)

fumble said:


> @Grandpapy Sunset Sherbert...frosting up nicely


Aero's as well, he gets around!


----------



## fumble (Aug 29, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Looking good @fumble....my Sunset sherbert is beautifully frosty already too...my cut courtesy of @Aeroknow View attachment 3768568


Thanks  i am loving it so far


----------



## innerG (Aug 29, 2016)

Coming along:


----------



## TrimothyLeary (Aug 29, 2016)

Quack quack.


----------



## fumble (Aug 29, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Looking good @fumble....my Sunset sherbert is beautifully frosty already too...my cut courtesy of @Aeroknow View attachment 3768568


Frosting up !


----------



## fumble (Aug 29, 2016)

innerG said:


> Coming along:
> View attachment 3768642
> View attachment 3768644


Love that 2nd pic!


----------



## innerG (Aug 29, 2016)

fumble said:


> Love that 2nd pic!


Ha, thanks! I got creative on that one

This was a bagseed from a Mendocino Purple Kush I grew. Now that the flowers are setting and it's getting some stank though, I actually think the Bubbleberry plant I had in there must have had a nanner and pollinated it because this smells 90% like that Bubbleberry did

I guess that would make it a Bubbleberry x Mendocino Purple Kush fem seed? Idk I'm kinda stoked because I got a few dozen of em saved


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 29, 2016)

innerG said:


> Ha, thanks! I got creative on that one
> 
> This was a bagseed from a Mendocino Purple Kush I grew. Now that the flowers are setting and it's getting some stank though, I actually think the Bubbleberry plant I had in there must have had a nanner and pollinated it because this smells 90% like that Bubbleberry did
> 
> I guess that would make it a Bubbleberry x Mendocino Purple Kush fem seed? Idk I'm kinda stoked because I got a few dozen of em saved


I have been looking for REAL Purple Kush seeds or clones.
Hope she turns out well!
I remember the PK from the 90s


----------



## josevolution (Aug 29, 2016)

Took this tonight


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 29, 2016)

Ill take pics of my 2 lil girls tomorrow when I get over there to water the


----------



## bi polar express (Aug 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> daddy


Fucking chocked when I seen that how did I miss it


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 30, 2016)

innerG said:


> Ha, thanks! I got creative on that one
> 
> This was a bagseed from a Mendocino Purple Kush I grew. Now that the flowers are setting and it's getting some stank though, I actually think the Bubbleberry plant I had in there must have had a nanner and pollinated it because this smells 90% like that Bubbleberry did
> 
> I guess that would make it a Bubbleberry x Mendocino Purple Kush fem seed? Idk I'm kinda stoked because I got a few dozen of em saved


Pk blueberry


----------



## vino4russ (Aug 30, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> My girls just started, one 2 weeks ago, and other one only last week, but damn yours isnt even really doing he preflowering stretch yet.
> Hopefully she gets going!



Yeh....very weird....never had a plant do nothing. I started the seed just as an test with no actual need for it but this has got me scratching my head ,......Thank bassman.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 30, 2016)

Headband


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 30, 2016)

Cherry pie sunset sherbetC99 x Neville haze


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 30, 2016)

@TWS, welcome back. I was wondering if you could help me with a plant problem I'm having. The Deer Ate CP1 is dying from the tips down. Here is a picture from last week.







I cut out the part that is dying, but it's still doing it on other limbs.







Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## z0n3r (Aug 30, 2016)

3 Auto Cheese and one unknown bud which is just started flowering. All Day 45 since seed. Outdoor. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## jaybllr333 (Aug 30, 2016)

Been busy getting the fall/winter grow started and giving the girls a few ft of headroom

Lifted the top 30 inches for the full season ladies

 

Ladder shots
Jack 47
 

Darkstar
 

Greenhouse


----------



## jaybllr333 (Aug 30, 2016)

More ladder shots

Candy train which over took its roommate ghost rider

 

Sweet cheese.....probably still a month away but very early

II didn't do a good enough job hardening her off and she triggered early. I decided not to put lights on her and let Mother Nature take care of it.....but in hindsight 

I'm still happy for the early season smoke though


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 30, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Been busy getting the fall/winter grow started and giving the girls a few ft of headroom
> 
> Lifted the top 30 inches for the full season ladies
> 
> ...


Is your carport connected to those lodge poles for extra height ?


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 30, 2016)

jaybllr333 said:


> Been busy getting the fall/winter grow started and giving the girls a few ft of headroom
> 
> Lifted the top 30 inches for the full season ladies
> 
> View attachment 3769226


I like the study/contemplation area.


----------



## ResinDabz (Aug 30, 2016)

Gotta love the early girls, 100 gal mickey kush


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 30, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> I like the study/contemplation area.





jaybllr333 said:


> View attachment 3769226


I bet it is much more relaxing than watching TV.


----------



## Bacala (Aug 30, 2016)

A few from my little backyard grow in SF Bay Area. I don't need much from my harvest so I keep them in 10g pots. I top and/or super-crop to keep them low. Soil is used, reworked FFOF, nutes are MaxSea for both veg and bloom.

AC/DC


Blue Dream


Blueberry x Lemon Kush


Blue Widow


Blue Widow is further along and buds are filling nicely


----------



## jaybllr333 (Aug 30, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> Is your carport connected to those lodge poles for extra height ?


Yeah.... The metal frame is only 6 ft at the sides and 10 at the top, not good enough. Wood posts + just the top made it 8 at the sides and 12 at the top, which still wasn't tall enough. Now we're at around 11 on the sides and 15.



Grandpapy said:


> I like the study/contemplation area.


I think now that it's cooled down a bit, I'm gonna throw up a shade cloth....maybe a hammock 



Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I bet it is much more relaxing than watching TV.


Coffee, blunt, and a book in the garden..... Don't get no better


----------



## supchaka (Aug 30, 2016)

A little sunset with a flash. She's about a month in flower now


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 30, 2016)

Clementine 
Blue Dream, there are 2 in that one pot


----------



## undercoverfbi (Aug 30, 2016)

All 100% Organic, no nutes used no special soils or additives. Only Colorado Sunlight, and SOCO's finest rain weather to offer (NO HAIL HAAHAHAHA BITCHES)

pretty good for first garden ever, beginnin from seed with ignorance to how successful things would turn out, kitten will keep pests out. I plan to Rosin press


----------



## innerG (Aug 30, 2016)

Took a flash shot at dusk:
 

I put up a quick YouTube update of my grow earlier this afternoon if ya want to check it out:


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 31, 2016)

Got a few Triple Purple Rhino outside testing


----------



## bobqp (Aug 31, 2016)

YouLoseCarlMiller419.68 said:


> GG#4


Looks nice. Tried getting them through attitude and the vault but was unable to get them . nice pics btw


----------



## DankBudzzz (Aug 31, 2016)

flower started on most of mine 1-2 weeks ago


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 31, 2016)

So, I was trimming out my Purple Afghan Kush that was finishing super early,(had to take it because of horrible botrytis) it only had a week or two left , if you can believe it. I harvested partly milky trichomes.
ANYWAYS!!! As I was trimming it out, a little baby praying Mantis crawled out of the nug and literally sat on my wrist and looked directly at my face like, "Dude, you almost cut me!"
So I took this little container I kept from my ladybug order and scooped his little ass up in it. He's now been in there overnight, and I wont be going to the garden till tomorrow night. I wanna put him back in my garden. Is he gonna make it? Is there something I should do to make him enjoy the next 24 hours? lol
The site is being a piece of shit and not letting me upload photos, so I'll try and host them elsewhere and post them that way...
Ok.. I hosted them at tinypic. That should work.


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 31, 2016)

Any advice on how I can keep this guy happy is welcome.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Aug 31, 2016)

@Larry {the} Gardener 
You figure out what is wrong with that plant? I got one doing exact same thing. It's dying in a hurry. I'm guessing something down in the root system. Getting ready to hit it with a root drench of Botanigard.
And the relentless humidity is wreacking havoc. It's suppose to subside tomorrow but the damage is done. Going to have to cut out a bunch of Black D.O.G. flowers. Some are worse than others
...it ain't looking good.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Aug 31, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> So, I was trimming out my Purple Afghan Kush that was finishing super early,(had to take it because of horrible botrytis) it only had a week or two left , if you can believe it. I harvested partly milky trichomes.
> ANYWAYS!!! As I was trimming it out, a little baby praying Mantis crawled out of the nug and literally sat on my wrist and looked directly at my face like, "Dude, you almost cut me!"
> So I took this little container I kept from my ladybug order and scooped his little ass up in it. He's now been in there overnight, and I wont be going to the garden till tomorrow night. I wanna put him back in my garden. Is he gonna make it? Is there something I should do to make him enjoy the next 24 hours? lol
> The site is being a piece of shit and not letting me upload photos, so I'll try and host them elsewhere and post them that way...
> Ok.. I hosted them at tinypic. That should work.


Botrytis is kicking the shit out of my BDs. They got a month or so to go...not going to be much of it to harvest if any.


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 31, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Botrytis is kicking the shit out of my BDs. They got a month or so to go...not going to be much of it to harvest if any.


 not good news man, sorry to hear


----------



## Bacala (Aug 31, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> Any advice on how I can keep this guy happy is welcome.


Put it back.


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 31, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> So, I was trimming out my Purple Afghan Kush that was finishing super early,(had to take it because of horrible botrytis) it only had a week or two left , if you can believe it. I harvested partly milky trichomes.
> ANYWAYS!!! As I was trimming it out, a little baby praying Mantis crawled out of the nug and literally sat on my wrist and looked directly at my face like, "Dude, you almost cut me!"
> So I took this little container I kept from my ladybug order and scooped his little ass up in it. He's now been in there overnight, and I wont be going to the garden till tomorrow night. I wanna put him back in my garden. Is he gonna make it? Is there something I should do to make him enjoy the next 24 hours? lol
> The site is being a piece of shit and not letting me upload photos, so I'll try and host them elsewhere and post them that way...
> Ok.. I hosted them at tinypic. That should work.


Hard to tell but it looks like it is shedding, molting if that's the right description. Probably tight in a bud for protection. Got another bushy bud to put it back on?
I hatched out 3 sacs and had at least a hundred to start in the garden/yard. I think the local sparrow family got a of of them. They are hard to find now that everything is so thick. Was sweeping the patio the other day and one scurried out of the way, it was probably 3" long. Wasn't sure they would live thru all my neem sprayings. Here's the one.


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 31, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Botrytis is kicking the shit out of my BDs. They got a month or so to go...not going to be much of it to harvest if any.


That shit sucks, last year I chopped a GC early because half dozen huge top colas were getting it.
Had an Afghani next to it that powered thru everything and had a beautiful harvest.


----------



## fumble (Aug 31, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> Any advice on how I can keep this guy happy is welcome.


You have a beautiful female there...fat body, males are pretty straight bodied...I would put some twihs and greenery in there and some bugs for her yo eat. If you can keep her long enogh to grow a bit, try to find a male and mate them...jmo


----------



## fumble (Aug 31, 2016)

Bacala said:


> Put it back.


Or put her back


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 31, 2016)

Bacala said:


> Put it back.


Haha. Yeah, thats the idea.
I cant go to my garden every day and wanna keep it healthy till then.


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 31, 2016)

fumble said:


> You have a beautiful female there...fat body, males are pretty straight bodied...I would put some twihs and greenery in there and some bugs for her yo eat. If you can keep her long enogh to grow a bit, try to find a male and mate them...jmo


Thanx allot Fumble.
I definitely plan on taking her back out there. Just wanna keep her happy till then.
I'll definitely do as you had suggested and put some twigs and such in there with her.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 31, 2016)

So does Serenade really prevent Botrytis?
I cant find it locally, and will have to pay shipping, but I ill if its gonna work.


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 31, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Botrytis is kicking the shit out of my BDs. They got a month or so to go...not going to be much of it to harvest if any.


That sucks, brutha.
As soon as the problem showed up on my Afghani(which if you remember, had thick full terminal sites by early august) I started treating the garden every few days with Serenade. Tomorrow, I'm about to back off of that while I run Actinovate for a couple weeks. Hopefully this two-sided approach will help keep it at bay for the rest of the season. Actinovate is supposed to be awesome shit brutha.
Good luck, bro



slow drawl said:


> Hard to tell but it looks like it is shedding, molting if that's the right description. Probably tight in a bud for protection. Got another bushy bud to put it back on?
> I hatched out 3 sacs and had at least a hundred to start in the garden/yard. I think the local sparrow family got a of of them. They are hard to find now that everything is so thick. Was sweeping the patio the other day and one scurried out of the way, it was probably 3" long. Wasn't sure they would live thru all my neem sprayings. Here's the one.


Yeah, I do have another bud to drop her on. Gotta wait till tomorrow to get her there. I want her back out there. Especially if shes a girl. I want her laying eggs out there.


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 31, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> So does Serenade really prevent Botrytis?
> I cant find it locally, and will have to pay shipping, but I ill if its gonna work.


I cant speak for everyone but I can say this...
Last year, I used it once a week, starting as soon as pistils started showing(July) and had VERY LITTLE botrytis issues. So, as a preventative, yes, Id say it worked for me.
This year, I forgot it and had a little Purple Afghan get racked with rot. When I cut the rot out and applied the serenade to her it seemed to do absolutely nothing to even slow it down. I've now been running Serenade on my remaining plants for the past few weeks, but am now switching over to a product called Actinovate. It's supposed to work better than Serenade.
Good luck.


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 31, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> @Larry {the} Gardener
> You figure out what is wrong with that plant? I got one doing exact same thing. It's dying in a hurry. I'm guessing something down in the root system. Getting ready to hit it with a root drench of Botanigard.
> And the relentless humidity is wreacking havoc. It's suppose to subside tomorrow but the damage is done. Going to have to cut out a bunch of Black D.O.G. flowers. Some are worse than others
> ...it ain't looking good.





MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Botrytis is kicking the shit out of my BDs. They got a month or so to go...not going to be much of it to harvest if any.


I am having issues too middler,the humidity just won't let up.


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 31, 2016)

fumble said:


> You have a beautiful female there...fat body, males are pretty straight bodied...I would put some twihs and greenery in there and some bugs for her yo eat. If you can keep her long enogh to grow a bit, try to find a male and mate them...jmo


I dont think she gives a damn about the leaves.
She wants to go back to the garden. Lol


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Aug 31, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> I am having issues too middler,the humidity just won't let up.


Hate to hear that man. I could still end up with a descent harvest but it looks like I'm going to take a beating with my my BDs. Plus I've got an Incredible Bulk dying. It's like I told my fiance, I need to be grateful for what ever I get. Growing in the humid prone Midwest is always a gamble and this year has been the worse I've ever dealt with here. Record rainfall in July and August. That was a good thing in July but bit me in the ass this month. At least it looks like the first few days of September are going to be perfect conditions and hopefully the rest of it. @Smidge34 has had the shorter end of the stick this month.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 31, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> I cant speak for everyone but I can say this...
> Last year, I used it once a week, starting as soon as pistils started showing(July) and had VERY LITTLE botrytis issues. So, as a preventative, yes, Id say it worked for me.
> This year, I forgot it and had a little Purple Afghan get racked with rot. When I cut the rot out and applied the serenade to her it seemed to do absolutely nothing to even slow it down. I've now been running Serenade on my remaining plants for the past few weeks, but am now switching over to a product called Actinovate. It's supposed to work better than Serenade.
> Good luck.


Actinovate doesnt seem to directly specify Botrytis, but I assume all fungus forms are treated similarly.
I am 4 weeks nto budding on my BD hopefully I am not too late. I dont see any problems yet, but I have to wait for it to come in the mail.
Seems Lowes and HD dont carry anything except copper


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey yo RIU I was wondering I'm having a couple spots of pm pop up any weed nerds know what the best organic shiz to use ?!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 31, 2016)

you need to change the ph of the leaf/plant surface...look up lemon water mixture or milk water mixture. I have used both successfully with a number of plants. You have to keep on it


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 31, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> ...Actinovate doesnt seem to directly specify Botrytis, but I assume all fungus forms are treated similarly...


_*Sure it does.*_


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> you need to change the ph of the leaf/plant surface...look up lemon water mixture or milk water mixture. I have used both successfully with a number of plants. You have to keep on it


For sure I will check that out I just picked up some stuff called organicbliss gonna try to run that and take your advice


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 31, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> _*Sure it does.*_
> View attachment 3770250
> View attachment 3770251


Looks like I came in at the right time !


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 31, 2016)

How much did that cost you for 2oz lol , where did you get it


----------



## YouLoseCarlMiller419.68 (Aug 31, 2016)

bobqp said:


> Looks nice. Tried getting them through attitude and the vault but was unable to get them . nice pics btw


Hi bobqp and thank you. A little backstory:

May 7 procured 4 GG#4 clones from Progressive Options now in North Hollywood


Vegged 24/0 in LED veg closet until being put out on roof at start of June


Transplanted into 5 gal Smart Pots. Use LA tap water, Botanicare CalMag, and Maxsea all purpose and bloom. Water twice a day and feed every other day. No training just put on roof and let em be.

Started to flower in early July I reckon. LA June gloom? I dunnoknow.
Harvest soon. Yay!


----------



## vino4russ (Aug 31, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Not sure what mutant Afghani strain of Herbies free seeds these are but I have no flowers or buds and it's almost Sept.....it's very healthy but nothing....???


Finally it show some BALLS, sorry pal, ......gotta go....


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 31, 2016)

Man your shit looks good


----------



## fumble (Aug 31, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> Hey yo RIU I was wondering I'm having a couple spots of pm pop up any weed nerds know what the best organic shiz to use ?!!!


Milk

Edit...just saw VNsmoker reply...lol


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 31, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> _*Sure it does.*_
> View attachment 3770250
> View attachment 3770251


Ok inside it does specify! Thanks
How many gallons does it make?


----------



## fumble (Aug 31, 2016)

Some white rhino


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 31, 2016)

Love that strain where did you get it ? What week is there ending of third


----------



## fumble (Aug 31, 2016)

And some green beans and tomatoes. They are a mixed heurloom and black cherry


----------



## 757growin (Aug 31, 2016)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/us-court-upholds-ban-gun-sales-marijuana-card-191752183.html
No guns for you registered folks..


----------



## fumble (Aug 31, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> Love that strain where did you get it ? What week is there ending of third


We got it from 1 of our partners. We're about 3 weeks into flower on most.


----------



## Jamio420 (Aug 31, 2016)

fumble said:


> We got it from 1 of our partners. We're about 3 weeks into flower on most.


Looks real nice man I gotta find me some white rhino I forgot all about that guy last time I had it was 8 years ago no joke


----------



## bobqp (Sep 1, 2016)

YouLoseCarlMiller419.68 said:


> Hi bobqpreall and thank you. A little backstory:
> 
> May 7 procured 4 GG#4 clones from Progressive Options now in North Hollywood
> 
> ...





YouLoseCarlMiller419.68 said:


> Hi bobqp and thank you. A little backstory:
> 
> May 7 procured 4 GG#4 clones from Progressive Options now in North Hollywood
> 
> ...


 Nice strain. I'm from Aussie so I'm unable to get clone strains like you . cheers for the pics and story


----------



## fumble (Sep 1, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> Looks real nice man I gotta find me some white rhino I forgot all about that guy last time I had it was 8 years ago no joke


Thank you.


----------



## TWS (Sep 1, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> @Larry {the} Gardener
> You figure out what is wrong with that plant? I got one doing exact same thing. It's dying in a hurry. I'm guessing something down in the root system. Getting ready to hit it with a root drench of Botanigard.
> And the relentless humidity is wreacking havoc. It's suppose to subside tomorrow but the damage is done. Going to have to cut out a bunch of Black D.O.G. flowers. Some are worse than others
> ...it ain't looking good.


You guys should check for stem borer worms . I posted a link but dickie MO deleted it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> You guys should check for stem borer worms . I posted a link but dickie MO deleted it.


I saw that article couple days back. its gone now?


----------



## TWS (Sep 1, 2016)

Or bad nematodes


----------



## TWS (Sep 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I saw that article couple days back. its gone now?


Yepp it sure is .


----------



## TWS (Sep 1, 2016)

It takes me two days to try n post.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yepp it sure is .


Cunt express on patrol?


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Sep 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> You guys should check for stem borer worms . I posted a link but dickie MO deleted it.


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 1, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> How much did that cost you for 2oz lol , where did you get it


eBay
$25-$30/ 2-oz packet



fumble said:


> Some white rhino


Beautiful ladies, Fumble.


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> You guys should check for stem borer worms . I posted a link but dickie MO deleted it.





Vnsmkr said:


> I saw that article couple days back. its gone now?





Vnsmkr said:


> Cunt express on patrol?





MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Thanks for the reply.


They gotta stop delteing posts! What the fuck are we doing here if we cant share knowledge!
Anyways... I get those little bastards too.
They're easy to deal with. When I see the hole in my stalk, I simply cover the entrance of the hole they've made with Dipel Dust or an insecticide. They generally die inside your stalk. From there you can either extract the dead bug somehow or just let the plant absorb it.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Sep 1, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> They gotta stop delteing posts! What the fuck are we doing here if we cant share knowledge!
> Anyways... I get those little bastards too.
> They're easy to deal with. When I see the hole in my stalk, I simply cover the entrance of the hole they've made with Dipel Dust or an insecticide. They generally die inside your stalk. From there you can either extract the dead bug somehow or just let the plant absorb it.


Thank you for the advice.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Sep 1, 2016)

757growin said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/us-court-upholds-ban-gun-sales-marijuana-card-191752183.html
> No guns for you registered folks..


There's a big fucking surprise. In not so good ol Illinois if you've ever been convicted of a felony drug charge you can't get a medical marijuana card.


----------



## TWS (Sep 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cunt express on patrol?


Yea in Australian Lingo but it has a dick or at least I think it does. Just to clarify it's not our friend sunni . She's a bro , or a broho. Lol

@ professorchaos420.
Careful . You don't want to hang out or associate with me . 
I'm the kid your mom told you that you can't hang out with cause I'm a bad influence. Lol


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 1, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> There's a big fucking surprise. In not so good ol Illinois if you've ever been convicted of a felony drug charge you can't get a medical marijuana card.


Definitely cant.
Middler, I cant wait to get the fuck outta here.
... and they can keep all these ugly god damned corn fields.


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> ... ... @ professorchaos420.
> Careful . You don't want to hang out or associate with me .
> I'm the kid your mom told you that you can't hang out with cause I'm a bad influence. Lol


Shit. I dont think I ever hung out with the cool kids, TWS. Always been a rebel.
I dont know anything about you as a person, but I know I see you on here all the time havin a good time and givin people shit. Nothin wrong with that, brother.
You're a fine gardener and I think I can learn from ya. That's all Im concerned with. Fuck what any mod/member thinks of who I talk to. They can delete this profile for all I give a damn. They dont affect anything that matters. Our plants will still finish in October. Our money will stay right. The only difference? We cant post pics of it all. 

Fuck em


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 1, 2016)

_*The Afghan was too riddled with rot to let her go on any further. I wish I'd taken a few last shots of her before I took her on Tuesday.(Two days ago) I scoped her right before I took her down. I was just starting to get a few good solid milky trichomes on the branch heads, so I was fairly close. She was movin' fast.*_
_*It isnt the prettiest bud, but I'll still get paid.*_
_*   *_

_*I separated all the nugs that were really bad. This my drawer of moldy dabs, man.*_
_* *_


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yea in Australian Lingo but it has a dick or at least I think it does. Just to clarify it's not our friend sunni . She's a bro , or a broho. Lol
> 
> @ professorchaos420.
> Careful . You don't want to hang out or associate with me .
> I'm the kid your mom told you that you can't hang out with cause I'm a bad influence. Lol


Yeah I know who it is.


----------



## fumble (Sep 1, 2016)

Fckn site keeps logging me out every time I try to like or even go to the next page  grrrr


----------



## fumble (Sep 1, 2016)

There...now I am logged in again lol


----------



## supchaka (Sep 1, 2016)

Outdoor update of my girl this morning  https://instagram.com/p/BJ0YiPzBBwV/


----------



## supchaka (Sep 1, 2016)

Outdoor buds are starting to shape up


----------



## fumble (Sep 1, 2016)

Pretty effing nice Chaka


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 1, 2016)

fumble said:


> And some green beans and tomatoes. They are a mixed heurloom and black cherry
> 
> View attachment 3770323 View attachment 3770326


Nice! Good idea using them as a barrier.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 1, 2016)

You do realize this it outdoor section eh


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You do realize this it outdoor section eh


Lol, no, I did not actually. I clicked new posts and started skimming! My bad.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 1, 2016)

Post away. There's a little indicator at the top of every page


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Post away. There's a little indicator at the top of every page
> 
> View attachment 3770674


Lol, yeah, I think I get it bro.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 1, 2016)

Put up a ghouse for a buddy yesterday and I will get a pic or two of mine for you guys today. Been a month since I replanted and everything got big fast


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yea in Australian Lingo but it has a dick or at least I think it does. Just to clarify it's not our friend sunni . She's a bro , or a broho. Lol
> 
> @ professorchaos420.
> Careful . You don't want to hang out or associate with me .
> I'm the kid your mom told you that you can't hang out with cause I'm a bad influence. Lol


I talked to one of the main water company dudes today while I was out phantom fishing.
He said that DFG is saying that this year is expected to be the worst it's been in years due to all the jacks counted last year.., possibly forcing another closure next season. Fuck me

And of course if DFG would have been honest with everyone, no one would have bought there liscense(i still would have) this year. Fuck me in my ass


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 1, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> @Larry {the} Gardener
> You figure out what is wrong with that plant? I got one doing exact same thing. It's dying in a hurry. I'm guessing something down in the root system. Getting ready to hit it with a root drench of Botanigard.
> And the relentless humidity is wreacking havoc. It's suppose to subside tomorrow but the damage is done. Going to have to cut out a bunch of Black D.O.G. flowers. Some are worse than others
> ...it ain't looking good.


Someone told me it was a problem in the root zone. I was pushing them pretty hard right before flower, and that one got double water and food. I'm guessing too much chemical ferts. Maybe even too much water with the roots injured. But I'm in the middle of a hurricane right now. Not much I can do about that for a few days. But hell, it might just flush all the bad stuff out.

I've only had one do this before, and it died pretty slow. Actually, I pulled almost a pound off of it, with it dying from the top down. But it was a lot further along when it started. I don't have high hopes for the Deer Ate CP1.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> You guys should check for stem borer worms . I posted a link but dickie MO deleted it.


Thanks.


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 1, 2016)

Some pics of the girls and the B E A utiful buds. One small caterpillar and a little grasshopper ate a small bud but pest free.... frosting up nicely.


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 1, 2016)

Pleasent suprice I have pink hairs coming in on the glass slipper !


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 1, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> View attachment 3770836Pleasent suprice I have pink hairs coming in on the glass slipper !


Very cool ...... love pink hairs......pineapple smell...?


----------



## Sir72 (Sep 1, 2016)

This guy has been camped out on this plant for about two months now.


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 1, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Very cool ...... love pink hairs......pineapple smell...?


Yes ! Nailed it lol


----------



## innerG (Sep 1, 2016)

Sir72 said:


> This guy has been camped out on this plant for about two months now.View attachment 3770933


That's a badass pic - the cola and mantis are at the same angle


----------



## norcal mmj (Sep 1, 2016)

Blood orange tangie, getting some pink hairs.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 1, 2016)

well filled it up again and will try to get a better pic tomorrow
 red purps x ctf

Gods Gift is going purple


----------



## TWS (Sep 1, 2016)

@areoknow 

So what are you saying cuz ? Lol
I can't quote post .
The ocean has been good with new and bigger fish in Drakes Bay. I heard stories of good fishing ride inside of the Delta . 
I had two 20 pounders last Thursday. Took me two days of fishing at a fish a day but Thursday kicked down . Talked to Nuggs today who was fishing the last two days and the boat had limits . 
The eggs are getting big and more male to females left now. 
The Eldorado had a 30 pound fish the other day . 
Fish on !


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 2, 2016)

Live action !!


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 2, 2016)

Happy Labor day weekend to all of you......Chillax and enjoy.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> @areoknow
> 
> So what are you saying cuz ? Lol
> I can't quote post .
> ...


bullshit...now answer that within two days lol


----------



## fumble (Sep 2, 2016)

Same to you Vino


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 2, 2016)

looks great woot


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 2, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> looks great woot


Thanks, I broke out the ladder to help the neighbor out and figured I'd spray my vines from their yards. It looked so nice I had to take a picture lol.

Everything is right on track over here.


----------



## TWS (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## innerG (Sep 2, 2016)

The sun poked it's head back out in the PNW today:


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 2, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


>


That looks awesome bro


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 2, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


>


What is all that stuff growing around it ? Really cool might have to try that out


----------



## fumble (Sep 2, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


>


Whoa! Effing beautiful all the way around


----------



## fumble (Sep 2, 2016)

Happy Friday everyone! 

Sunset Sherbet shining in the sun.

 
She smells like bubble gum


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 2, 2016)

fumble said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> Sunset Sherbet shining in the sun.
> 
> ...


glad you on point for a gd harvest after your early dramas..thats frosty that sherbet and the bubblegum description brought the smell straight to me


----------



## fumble (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks Ruby. I couldn't believe the smell! So awesome


----------



## josevolution (Sep 3, 2016)

Not sure what strain this could be got seeds from Hawaii connection..


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 3, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> What is all that stuff growing around it ? Really cool might have to try that out


On the left in the back is chayote squash, the closer half is giant African bottlegourdes, on the right is kabocha, butternut squash, luffa and spaghetti squash.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 3, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> On the left in the back is chayote squash, the closer half is giant African bottlegourdes, on the right is kabocha, butternut squash, luffa and spaghetti squash.


My squash ALWAYS got PM. Couldnt keep that shit off them so I dont mess them now


----------



## 757growin (Sep 4, 2016)

Cheese
 
Nurse Jackie
 
So cal giesel
 
Karma bitch 
 
Cuvee @BuzzD2Kill thanks again!
 
Just a few from this coming falls harvest. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 4, 2016)

757growin said:


> Cheese
> View attachment 3772721
> Nurse Jackie
> View attachment 3772722
> ...


Looks great 757


----------



## 757growin (Sep 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looks great 757


Thanks vn. Has the whole place smelling awesome this time of year. I love waking to the stank of growing dank!!


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 4, 2016)

Nice! I see that you are a Sativa-dominant fan.

Does the Karma Bitch have spider mites?

Will you need some help on the Day of Joy?


----------



## 757growin (Sep 4, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Nice! I see that you are a Sativa-dominant fan.
> 
> Does the Karma Bitch have spider mites?
> 
> Will you need some help on the Day of Joy?


I haven't seen any webbing and use a miticide. But I'll have a good look when the fog clears. Sativa doms for the win! Love the long growing season here. Pulled a haze last year shortly b4 Christmas!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 4, 2016)

Whats the Karmas Bitch made from? I see where he may think mites, couple dots on top of the leaf to the right. Not sure if its bugs or sugar


----------



## 757growin (Sep 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Whats the Karmas Bitch made from? I see where he may think mites, couple dots on top of the leaf to the right. Not sure if its bugs or sugar


Lineage: Skywalker OG X Nevil's Wreck 

60-80 Days flower time.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 4, 2016)

I blew it up and dragged it over into paint and it looks like reflections off the sugar


----------



## 757growin (Sep 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I blew it up and dragged it over into paint and it looks like reflections off the sugar


I tried to zoom but my phone only let's me do so much. I'll scope them all later to check for sure.


----------



## jacrispy (Sep 4, 2016)

incredible bulkgsc ( bagseed 3rd run )peppermint kush peppermint kush
(slow pheno-hash material)


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> My squash ALWAYS got PM. Couldnt keep that shit off them so I dont mess them now


My bigger stuff like the pumpkins get it. I notice it on the east side of my yard but but not on the west. Especially since the stuff is trellised and gets full sun all day. The only pm I get is under the pine and I think it's due to the ph changed caused by its droppings.


----------



## jacrispy (Sep 4, 2016)

incredible bulk 
not quite as nice as my other IB.
shes a little overfed cause i dont see her as often & shes a hog.


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 4, 2016)

One of my June starts poisonwarp


----------



## innerG (Sep 4, 2016)

Coming right along:


----------



## fumble (Sep 4, 2016)

Lime fcking sherbet! Sunday morning Slymer shot


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 4, 2016)

The guy who is supposed o be watching my girls was just watching them wither and die of dehydration in his backyard.
Some ppl just dont have a green thumb!!
Hopefully they bounce back!


----------



## fumble (Sep 4, 2016)

Damn...sorry to hear that Bassman. I had a couple plants i left at the house before we moved here. Sister was watering etc. I told her she could do whatever she wanted with it, so she was gonna give the buds to her daughter. She asked what to do, so i told her to cut all the fans and big stems and hang to dry...


... I should have specified to hang inside in the dark lol


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Sep 4, 2016)

fumble said:


> I should have specified to hang inside in the dark lol


Whoops lol


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 4, 2016)

fumble said:


> Lime fcking sherbet! Sunday morning Slymer shot
> 
> View attachment 3773013


That looks great fumbles


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 4, 2016)

I just put up a 'GoFundMe' page for those of you who know the shit Im going through; another something I would have never even thought about 6 months ago, but there aint no shame in what I do, fucking necessities. If anyone wants the link, let me know and I'll message it to you. Im not going to post my name up here unless someone asks for it by pm. Thanks all


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 4, 2016)

fumble said:


> Damn...sorry to hear that Bassman. I had a couple plants i left at the house before we moved here. Sister was watering etc. I told her she could do whatever she wanted with it, so she was gonna give the buds to her daughter. She asked what to do, so i told her to cut all the fans and big stems and hang to dry...
> View attachment 3773118
> 
> ... I should have specified to hang inside in the dark lol


Lol!


----------



## 757growin (Sep 4, 2016)

@ruby fruit you plant yet mate? Let's get some fresh nug for Christmas! Started my planting today.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## DankBudzzz (Sep 4, 2016)

Pretty concerned with how slow they are flowering temps dropped to 7 Celsius last night although frost isn't projected until October 10th, these started flowering two- three weeks ago but look about a week in. Gonna have to figure out a way to keep them warm when frost comes, greenhouse isn't an option, I could take them in but most have rooted through the pots into the ground, I figure already 8 weeks left on most which is well into frost season here. So much for these being an early strain harvested end of September according to breeder.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 4, 2016)

Fumble I see things a lil differently now.
I thought maybe he was sabotaging my plants, but seeing that hung in the sun I realize that sometimes others dont know much about growing weed.

I remember in the beginning I was new to growing.
I was watering way too often, but never went the other way with it as a noob.
Also I tried to dry my first harvest in the shed during Sacramento summer.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 4, 2016)

757growin said:


> @ruby fruit you plant yet mate? Let's get some fresh nug for Christmas! Started my planting today.
> View attachment 3773162


Seedlings are started already for the full season...i have a 2 footer lil bush in the tent going out sept 10 outside after being on 24/7 light schedule to see if it stays in flower or needs a light dep finish (12 hrs on sept 18 here)
If it works ill go hard with a few girls next season and make it a regular habit trying to get the spring harvest and a full season harvest


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 4, 2016)

_*Ultra Sour*_
_* *_
_* *_


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 4, 2016)

_*You talk about one sweet smelling plant. Strong smell of sweet berries...*_
_*Black D.O.G.*_


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 4, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> _*You talk about one sweet smelling plant. Strong smell of sweet berries...*_
> _*Black D.O.G.*_
> View attachment 3773276
> View attachment 3773277


Hopefully my neighbours wont mind smelling sweet berries this season


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Hopefully my neighbours wont mind smelling sweet berries this season


No neighbors near my patch. Its an excursion just to get to the damn things.
Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 4, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> No neighbors near my patch. Its an excursion just to get to the damn things.
> Lol


My neighbours had the skunk roadkill chemical smell 2 yrs ago and the lollyshop bubblegum smell last yr...they can have sweet berries and something else mixed into their nostrils this coming season in aust


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 4, 2016)

Blue Cindy


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## fumble (Sep 4, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> That looks great fumbles


Thanks Marco


----------



## fumble (Sep 4, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Fumble I see things a lil differently now.
> I thought maybe he was sabotaging my plants, but seeing that hung in the sun I realize that sometimes others dont know much about growing weed.
> 
> I remember in the beginning I was new to growing.
> ...


Yeah...a different perspective helps sometimes. Sis and I had a good laugh about it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 4, 2016)

fumble said:


> Yeah...a different perspective helps sometimes. Sis and I had a good laugh about it.


Man i am so lucky my wife doesnt mind giving my mj and chillies a gd water daily if i cant.....


----------



## fumble (Sep 4, 2016)

You got a keeper for sure Ruby


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Man i am so lucky my wife doesnt mind giving my mj and chillies a gd water daily if i cant.....


Mine doesnt want anything to do with it, but she doesnt smoke...


----------



## supchaka (Sep 5, 2016)

She started flower August 1st by my estimation. Puts her at about 35 days right now, she'll be coming down tentatively in 3 weeks. Put outside May 24th so she vegged about 7 weeks. She's in a 15g smart pot in FFOF getting botanicare pure blend pro.


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 5, 2016)

supchaka said:


> She started flower August 1st by my estimation. Puts her at about 35 days right now, she'll be coming down tentatively in 3 weeks. Put outside May 24th so she vegged about 7 weeks. She's in a 15g smart pot in FFOF getting botanicare pure blend pro. View attachment 3773514View attachment 3773515View attachment 3773516View attachment 3773517View attachment 3773518View attachment 3773520 View attachment 3773523


What ya got growing? great looking


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Man i am so lucky my wife doesnt mind giving my mj and chillies a gd water daily if i cant.....


My lady has never grown before.(Ive only been with her for 8 months) She loves the fact that females are the only plants that bud. She still giggles when I say Im going to take care of the girls. I'm so in love with that lady.
My only issue with her is she keeps wanting to take "Samples". I had to explain that taking "samples" is actually nothing short of wasting that paticular bud... She gave me a shitty look. Lol. 
Love her


----------



## innerG (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm digging the structure of this plant - it's got these super fat, wide - almost flattish bracts/calyxes that are really starting to swell up


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 5, 2016)

Update on my patch. Buds coming in really well now. Been about 30 days of flower. OG Kush from Dinafem. Using DNF Gro+Bloom line. Along with their carbo logic additive. Using atleast twice the dose on fertilizer if not more and they take it, one girl gets a bit burned from a tad much N but it's right on the borderline so in my eyes it's fine. Feed them every other day give or take. Used bat guano and compost during veg but have backed off on bat guano since August. One plans is atleast 6"6, others around 5-6ft. One plants still purple and has thicker leaves with less Trichomes on them but will keep adding fert because the small flush just paled her out. 

I reckon sept 25th-30th is when they will be pulled. Will stop fert probably on sept 15 or so. Tent, dogs and shotgun are setup every night , this will be a great harvest. Any tips please feel free to suggest thanks. 

happy harvesting.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 5, 2016)

ryeguy said:


> Update on my patch. Buds coming in really well now. Been about 30 days of flower. OG Kush from Dinafem. Using DNF Gro+Bloom line. Along with their carbo logic additive. Using atleast twice the dose on fertilizer if not more and they take it, one girl gets a bit burned from a tad much N but it's right on the borderline so in my eyes it's fine. Feed them every other day give or take. Used bat guano and compost during veg but have backed off on bat guano since August. One plans is atleast 6"6, others around 5-6ft. One plants still purple and has thicker leaves with less Trichomes on them but will keep adding fert because the small flush just paled her out.
> 
> I reckon sept 25th-30th is when they will be pulled. Will stop fert probably on sept 15 or so. Tent, dogs and shotgun are setup every night , this will be a great harvest. Any tips please feel free to suggest thanks.
> 
> happy harvesting.


Is your growbox open on the bottom?
They look great, and wish I could camp out with my dog and p;ants at night, but my back wont let me for sure.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 5, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Is your growbox open on the bottom?
> They look great, and wish I could camp out with my dog and p;ants at night, but my back wont let me for sure.



Yeah it's dug down and mixed with cow shit and lime. Has better soil in actual box. You can get double high air mattresses for tents better than your bed. It never gets old, couple weeks left of it then sleep easy.


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 5, 2016)

This is first run of cherry pie x stumbleweed red/purple pheno.one pic of each pheno I see as of now.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 5, 2016)

ryeguy said:


> Yeah it's dug down and mixed with cow shit and lime. Has better soil in actual box. You can get double high air mattresses for tents better than your bed. It never gets old, couple weeks left of it then sleep easy.


Ill look into the mattress, might still be difficult getting down that low.
No pain no gain right!


----------



## 757growin (Sep 5, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> This is first run of cherry pie x stumbleweed red/purple pheno.one pic of each pheno I see as of now.View attachment 3773864View attachment 3773865


Looking real good bro! Glad that storm is skipping ya


----------



## 757growin (Sep 5, 2016)

ryeguy said:


> Update on my patch. Buds coming in really well now. Been about 30 days of flower. OG Kush from Dinafem. Using DNF Gro+Bloom line. Along with their carbo logic additive. Using atleast twice the dose on fertilizer if not more and they take it, one girl gets a bit burned from a tad much N but it's right on the borderline so in my eyes it's fine. Feed them every other day give or take. Used bat guano and compost during veg but have backed off on bat guano since August. One plans is atleast 6"6, others around 5-6ft. One plants still purple and has thicker leaves with less Trichomes on them but will keep adding fert because the small flush just paled her out.
> 
> I reckon sept 25th-30th is when they will be pulled. Will stop fert probably on sept 15 or so. Tent, dogs and shotgun are setup every night , this will be a great harvest. Any tips please feel free to suggest thanks.
> 
> happy harvesting.


I think those plants may need a little longer then your planned pull dates. But they are looking nice and frosty. I just plant close enough to to the bedroom window that I can see the plants from bed. I can't do a tent for months. Hope time flies for you.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Sep 5, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> My lady has never grown before.(Ive only been with her for 8 months) She loves the fact that females are the only plants that bud. She still giggles when I say Im going to take care of the girls. I'm so in love with that lady.
> My only issue with her is she keeps wanting to take "Samples". I had to explain that taking "samples" is actually nothing short of wasting that paticular bud... She gave me a shitty look. Lol.
> Love her


I'm in a very similar situation lol...except mine has been getting samples compliments of mold induced chopping.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Sep 5, 2016)

757growin said:


> I think those plants may need a little longer then your planned pull dates.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 5, 2016)

757growin said:


> I think those plants may need a little longer then your planned pull dates. But they are looking nice and frosty. I just plant close enough to to the bedroom window that I can see the plants from bed. I can't do a tent for months. Hope time flies for you.


Maybe but flower is 55-65 days for this strain and it bloomed August 1st. Will see in a week cause their gonna double in size easy. Pictures do no justice. All buddies gave the same estimated date when they saw them.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Sep 5, 2016)

ryeguy said:


> Update on my patch. Buds coming in really well now. Been about 30 days of flower. OG Kush from Dinafem. Using DNF Gro+Bloom line. Along with their carbo logic additive. Using atleast twice the dose on fertilizer if not more and they take it, one girl gets a bit burned from a tad much N but it's right on the borderline so in my eyes it's fine. Feed them every other day give or take. Used bat guano and compost during veg but have backed off on bat guano since August. One plans is atleast 6"6, others around 5-6ft. One plants still purple and has thicker leaves with less Trichomes on them but will keep adding fert because the small flush just paled her out.
> 
> I reckon sept 25th-30th is when they will be pulled. Will stop fert probably on sept 15 or so. Tent, dogs and shotgun are setup every night , this will be a great harvest. Any tips please feel free to suggest thanks.
> 
> happy harvesting.


Looking great...I've got 1 Dinafem OG Kush running myself and she's really came on hard the past 3 weeks. She's just started to flower really hard in the past few days. Looking forward to that smoke for sure.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Sep 5, 2016)

ryeguy said:


> Maybe but flower is 55-65 days for this strain and it bloomed August 1st. Will see in a week cause their gonna double in size easy. Pictures do no justice. All buddies gave the same estimated date when they saw them.


Those estimated times don't always turn out correct. Nevertheless the plant will let you know when she's done.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 5, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> I'm in a very similar situation lol...except mine has been getting samples compliments of mold induced chopping.



Bloomed August 1st and with this strain I flower for 55-65 days. Temperature next week is going to be 30-35c. Pictures do no justice.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 5, 2016)

757growin said:


> I think those plants may need a little longer then your planned pull dates. But they are looking nice and frosty. I just plant close enough to to the bedroom window that I can see the plants from bed. I can't do a tent for months. Hope time flies for you.


I used to have mine right outside my window for just that reason, when I was allowed to grow, or at maybe nobody knew or said anything back then


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 5, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Those estimated times don't always turn out correct. Nevertheless the plant will let you know when she's done.


I've got my microscope ready. Sitting in my tent shotgun by my feet.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 5, 2016)

757growin said:


> I think those plants may need a little longer then your planned pull dates. But they are looking nice and frosty. I just plant close enough to to the bedroom window that I can see the plants from bed. I can't do a tent for months. Hope time flies for you.


Thanks sir. Only in tent for 3 weeks tops. Double high air mattresses comfier then a bed. Don't put it up until girls are close to half maturity and the theifs come out. (September-October) It will all be worth it in the end. Make my bed comfier maybe ha.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Sep 5, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> _*You talk about one sweet smelling plant. Strong smell of sweet berries...*_
> _*Black D.O.G.*_
> View attachment 3773276
> View attachment 3773277


Looks just like mine. I've got one out of my 5 that is still wholly intact but the other 4 have had the shit chopped out of them due to botrytis but I still have quite a number of colas on them. And yes they have an overwhelming smell of sweet berries and very sticky.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 5, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I used to have mine right outside my window for just that reason, when I was allowed to grow, or at maybe nobody knew or said anything back then



Grown here for 3 years no problems this is just reassurance for myself. I like to be in the bush anyways always puts smile on my face sleeping beside my girls.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 5, 2016)

ryeguy said:


> I've got my microscope ready. Sitting in my tent shotgun by my feet.


With legislation for arms control, maybe its time to forget about renewing my wed card


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Sep 5, 2016)

ryeguy said:


> Bloomed August 1st and with this strain I flower for 55-65 days. Temperature next week is going to be 30-35c. Pictures do no justice.


Pictures never really do justice...although the one I took of my GLS last week was good enough to make my avatar. Night pix make for the best pix once they are flowered.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 5, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Ill look into the mattress, might still be difficult getting down that low.
> No pain no gain right!


They are wicked same height as two mattresses stacked or taller but would still do a toll on yer knees.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 5, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Pictures never really do justice...although the one I took of my GLS last week was good enough to make my avatar. Night pix make for the best pix once they are flowered.



yeah was shocked today when I threw a light on them. Will take some more in a week for comparison. Thanks for advice. Cheers.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 5, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> With legislation for arms control, maybe its time to forget about renewing my wed card


Where I'm from firearms are for hunting only. Specifically have it for a scare tactic and that's it. Would never shoot a human.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Sep 5, 2016)

ryeguy said:


> yeah was shocked today when I threw a light on them. Will take some more in a week for comparison. Thanks for advice. Cheers.


Cheers and hope you finish well!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 5, 2016)

ryeguy said:


> Where I'm from firearms are for hunting only. Specifically have it for a scare tactic and that's it. Would never shoot a human.


If someone is shooting at you that might change.
I would never shoot a human except for my family or my own life safety.


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 5, 2016)

757growin said:


> Looking real good bro! Glad that storm is skipping ya


Thank you 757


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 5, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> If someone is shooting at you that might change.
> I would never shoot a human except for my family or my own life safety.


Fair. 

but I live in Northern Canada we're all rednecks or farmers, only thing we argue about is who goes first after holding the door.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 5, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Cheers and hope you finish well!


You ever have plant that smells a bit funky? Like chemical or other scent? If touch bud and leaves hands get sticky and smells good but not when nose alone is close to bud? Others are ok, maybe maturity?


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 5, 2016)

ryeguy said:


> Fair.
> 
> but I live in Northern Canada we're all rednecks or farmers, only thing we argue about is who goes first after holding the door.


Thats cool I hope to live in a nice area like that eventually.

I live in Northern California and in the lower income area.
There was a rape and a murder on my street both last month


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 5, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Thats cool I hope to live in a nice area like that eventually.
> 
> I live in Northern California and in the lower income area.
> There was a rape and a murder on my street both last month


hell yeah shotgun ! You should get some dragons breath for it !


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 5, 2016)

ryeguy said:


> You ever have plant that smells a bit funky? Like chemical or other scent? If touch bud and leaves hands get sticky and smells good but not when nose alone is close to bud? Others are ok, maybe maturity?


I had one that smelt like pussy at one stage...like freshly showered shaved pussy with a touch of strawberry scented perfume


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 5, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> hell yeah shotgun ! You should get some dragons breath for it !


I havent tried, but have heard the law says I cant buy one because I am disabled and grow Medical Marijuana?!?


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I had one that smelt like pussy at one stage...like freshly showered shaved pussy with a touch of strawberry scented perfume


Thats an interesting smell


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 5, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I havent tried, but have heard the law says I cant buy one because I am disabled and grow Medical Marijuana?!?


It's like a flare for a shotgun my buddy almost burned down his neighbors house with it last New Year's Eve !!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 5, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Thats an interesting smell


It is funny though how one persons smell senses can be so different to anothers...i remember smelling a fuel kinda chemical smell but my wife said it was more of a coffee smell and i love my coffee...


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 5, 2016)

This legit came from my garden tomatoes getting freaky


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 5, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> This legit came from my garden tomatoes getting freaky View attachment 3773972


Same branch ?


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 5, 2016)

You know it !!


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Sep 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I had one that smelt like pussy at one stage...like freshly showered shaved pussy with a touch of strawberry scented perfume


If I had a strain like that I would call it "Star Gazer Pussy"


----------



## fumble (Sep 5, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Thats cool I hope to live in a nice area like that eventually.
> 
> I live in Northern California and in the lower income area.
> There was a rape and a murder on my street both last month


I feel ya...south sac is pretty bad too


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 5, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> If I had a strain like that I would call it "Star Gazer Pussy"


Yeast kush


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Sep 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeast kush


Ummm...that's a big negative Ghost Rider


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 6, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Ummm...that's a big negative Ghost Rider


sticky steak haze


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Sep 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> sticky steak haze


OG Peaches and Cream


----------



## WV: Jetson (Sep 6, 2016)

HCMT (here comes my tongue)


----------



## innerG (Sep 6, 2016)

Weird question, but I'm a noob to outdoor:

Do outdoor plants mature faster?

On my early plant, I still have a lot of white hairs showing, but my some of the trichomes are starting to get cloudy and there's even a few amber ones:


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 6, 2016)

innerG said:


> Weird question, but I'm a noob to outdoor:
> 
> Do outdoor plants mature faster?
> 
> ...


Dang that's a nice pic how did you get that so clear, strains are all different some don't throw hairs to show they are matured


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 6, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Looks just like mine. I've got one out of my 5 that is still wholly intact but the other 4 have had the shit chopped out of them due to botrytis but I still have quite a number of colas on them. And yes they have an overwhelming smell of sweet berries and very sticky.


Yeah, the weather this year got both of us, bro. Fortunately for me, Ive got quite a few girls that are fighting everything off very well.(Unlike that afghan I had to chop completely) Actinovate(which Ive only very recently started using) is probably the best Botrytis tool Ive ever seen. It really is helping. Also... I seriously think that my new feeding regime this year is keeping my girls healthy, and better capable of fighting it all off. Im now using Humboldts Natural set. Its 100% organic and my girls are lovin it
I just got more today, actually.
Im getting close to running out.


Im tellin you, bro. If you do organics, this is it from what Ive found.
Keep your myco and bacteria activity on point, throw in a little molasses occasionally, and your set.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 6, 2016)

fumble said:


> I feel ya...south sac is pretty bad too


Thats me...South Sac


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 6, 2016)

I use my phone to take all my pics, and I do not have the latest and greatest. Its an LG pieceofshitthatfucksmycalls phone.
The result? My pics dont do my girls any justice... Here's more

_*Pineapple Skunk.*_


----------



## innerG (Sep 6, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> Dang that's a nice pic how did you get that so clear, strains are all different some don't throw hairs to show they are matured


Thanks man- honestly I just used a $10 macro lens that clips on my phone. I find it easier to look at trichs that way compared to my scope because I can crop or zoom in and look without everything moving around


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Sep 6, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> I use my phone to take all my pics, and I do not have the latest and greatest. Its an LG pieceofshitthatfucksmycalls phone.
> The result? My pics dont do my girls any justice... Here's more
> 
> _*Pineapple Skunk.*_
> ...


Those are looking nice and healthy


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 6, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> Those are looking nice and healthy


Thank you. Smells super rich fruity.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 6, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> What ya got growing? great looking


It's a cross of cherry pie x chemdawg#4. She's sativa dominate so unlike either parent. Tested over 28% thc and grows about twice as fast as anything else. She's a true unicorn of cannabis plants  Bionic, if you will. i have her lab work and terp profile off my site seriousog.com.


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 6, 2016)

supchaka said:


> It's a cross of cherry pie x chemdawg#4. She's sativa dominate so unlike either parent. Tested over 28% thc and grows about twice as fast as anything else. She's a true unicorn of cannabis plants  Bionic, if you will. i have her lab work and terp profile off my site seriousog.com.


Thanks, will check it out.


----------



## fumble (Sep 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Thats me...South Sac


I just moved from there up to the mountains....there's actually more gunfire here lol...but it's just shooting, not at people


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 6, 2016)

Bubba Chem showing that fire factor way early


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 6, 2016)

fumble said:


> I just moved from there up to the mountains....there's actually more gunfire here lol...but it's just shooting, not at people


Glad to hear you got out of here! 
One day Ill get out too....I hope
Im assuming it was a move for the better for you?


----------



## fumble (Sep 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Glad to hear you got out of here!
> One day Ill get out too....I hope
> Im assuming it was a move for the better for you?


It was a good move, yes. You'll get out someday....you should check out SAS on 36th and power inn


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Sep 6, 2016)

Getaway strain
Purple Pineberry X Sea Level
Very sticky with a sweet pine skunky smell.


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 6, 2016)

Has anyone used the green broz dry trimmer up in her !


----------



## BLVDog (Sep 6, 2016)

Had a nice day today, plants got a little rest from the wind


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 6, 2016)

fumble said:


> It was a good move, yes. You'll get out someday....you should check out SAS on 36th and power inn


I get clones there sometimes. Thats where I got my Killawatt clones and damn they yielded indoor and out.
I got a just over a lb under 376 watts of DIY cobs in a 24" x 48" tent


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 6, 2016)

Herbies.....the greatest, just got my shipment from Herbies and in 8 days, Red purp, Violeta, Afghani #1, Blueberry kush....yummy for next grow. Thanks Herbies.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Sep 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Ladies and Gents, it's that time of year again .
> 
> Come one and come all, let's all get to the big chop in the fall . May your pastures be green and full of dank and your journey's be safe and prosperous .
> 
> Happy Growing from the RIU outdoor crew.


Is this the headband you were talking about


----------



## cplantsalot (Sep 6, 2016)

cplantsalot said:


> Early tasting of the great white shark View attachment 3663716 View attachment 3663717


Shit turned out fruity as shit awesome..


----------



## fumble (Sep 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I get clones there sometimes. Thats where I got my Killawatt clones and damn they yielded indoor and out.
> I got a just over a lb under 376 watts of DIY cobs in a 24" x 48" tent


Check the fridge next time you're there ; )


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 6, 2016)

fumble said:


> Check the fridge next time you're there ; )


I dont use edibles, but I buy them there sometimes and they are well liked!


----------



## z0n3r (Sep 7, 2016)

A little update from me. 3x Cheese auto around day 50 from seed and one unknown strain.can't wait for them to finish.


----------



## fumble (Sep 7, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I dont use edibles, but I buy them there sometimes and they are well liked!


Cool beans...I re-stock them every other Monday.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 7, 2016)

Rainy days here in oregon.


----------



## Backyard dirt (Sep 7, 2016)

Hasn't rained in the Rogue Valley in years, or so it seems.


----------



## TrimothyLeary (Sep 7, 2016)

My god, it'll fill my jars. 3-4 weeks to go.

Pots are 5 gallon, maybe 5 weeks to go for them, they're clones of the big one. Frisian Duck.

 

And this awesome closeup of a now dead fly that pissed me off.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 7, 2016)

fumble said:


> Cool beans...I re-stock them every other Monday.


Nice, you make them?
I had a bad experience with edibles and havent tried them since.
Actually I quit smoking weed for a few yrs after the bad edible experience.

Ill be sure to get them there as opposed to elsewhere from now on!!
Always like to support friends


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 7, 2016)

TrimothyLeary said:


> My god, it'll fill my jars. 3-4 weeks to go.
> 
> Pots are 5 gallon, maybe 5 weeks to go for them, they're clones of the big one. Frisian Duck.
> 
> ...


I love how you tied them open for light penetration


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 7, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Nice, you make them?
> Ill be sure to get them there as opposed to elsewhere from now on!!YeAlways like to support friends


Yes she does


----------



## TrimothyLeary (Sep 7, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I love how you tied them open for light penetration


Works on my wife, thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 7, 2016)

TrimothyLeary said:


> Works on my wife, thought I'd give it a try.


I hear that!


----------



## eddy600 (Sep 7, 2016)

A few pictures of my sun room grow,it seems to be getting more crowded all the time.Most seem to be taking longer to finish than advertised.I haven't seen any mold or mildew one plant had some mites so i sprayed azamax and mighty wash.The bud picture is Golden Lei


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2016)

Holy crap you guys have been chatty

Anyway we went camping with friends last weekend in southern Oregon and was pretty cool. We had 9 kids there between us. Today was first day of kindergarten and middle school for my two


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2016)

Some garden pics


----------



## Sir72 (Sep 7, 2016)

Getting them fall colors


----------



## papapayne (Sep 7, 2016)

Oregon Purple trainwreck -


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 7, 2016)

A fully seeded seawarp


----------



## papapayne (Sep 7, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> A fully seeded seawarp View attachment 3775616


Mmmmmm sticky!


----------



## jonnyquest (Sep 7, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Holy crap you guys have been chatty
> 
> Anyway we went camping with friends last weekend in southern Oregon and was pretty cool. We had 9 kids there between us. Today was first day of kindergarten and middle school for my two View attachment 3775389 View attachment 3775391


Looks like a beautiful spot


----------



## fumble (Sep 7, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Nice, you make them?
> I had a bad experience with edibles and havent tried them since.
> Actually I quit smoking weed for a few yrs after the bad edible experience.
> 
> ...


If you do, try the donut poppers...nice low dose for low edible tolerance


----------



## eddy600 (Sep 8, 2016)

fumble said:


> If you do, try the donut poppers...nice low dose for low edible tolerance


I like the coffee Drops they actually taste good,three and you have a good buzz going.


----------



## fumble (Sep 8, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> I like the coffee Drops they actually taste good,three and you have a good buzz going.


Sounds good...i don't make those, but i do make medicated coffee...coming out soon


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 8, 2016)

TrimothyLeary said:


> Works on my wife, thought I'd give it a try.


LMMFAO!!!


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Sep 8, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> LMMFAO!!!


My exact reaction


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 8, 2016)

fumble said:


> If you do, try the donut poppers...nice low dose for low edible tolerance


Sounds like a plan!

I had a reaallllyyyy strong brownie homemade like 10 yrs ago.
I hadnt smoked in 10 yrs and never had an edible so lowest possible tolerance.
I was high and tripping the next day lol.
So I decided thats just not for me.
Its really the fault of the guy that made them and knew it was going to be bad for me.


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 8, 2016)

fumble said:


> Sounds good...i don't make those, but i do make medicated coffee...coming out soon


Hey, Fumble. Got a question, seeing as how youre obviously an edible nerd.
They dont have edibles(for me at least) in the shit state of Hellinois, but I go to my brothers place in Colorado every month or so to help with their greenhouse. He and his wife are new growers. I'm actually going back in a few weeks. Anyways... Every time Im there, I love seeing all the edibles and I sample the ones that my brothers wife buys, but every time I buy them, they dont get me off... Like at all... I ate half a 100mg Lemon Fuzzy(back when you could still get 100mg Lemon Fuzzies) and got nuthin.
Im 6'0 tall and about 225 lbs. Im not a heavy guy. The supplements I take boost my metabolism through the roof. Which of those two are keeping me from feeling the edibles you think? It really doesnt make sense, because I can still hang out with my dinger box and my old nine ringer and gets nice and toasty, but an edible wont even make me forget shit when I walk out of the house... Which happens almost daily.
My question is... With what I just told you, what would you suggest I try and what mg should I go at?
Im always watching my brothers 120lb wife get stupid on edibles. Im always jealous of that little shit. They kick her fuckin ass.

Help me out, new homie!


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 8, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> My exact reaction


Hey, Middler...
Fuck every thunderstorm that ever existed... For real tho.
Half my garden was listing hard left, brutha.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Sep 8, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> Hey, Middler...
> Fuck every thunderstorm that ever existed... For real tho.
> Half my garden was listing hard left, brutha.


Lol...bet your ass was puckered up
Be sure to stop by my thread and post some follow bud pix from time to time.


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 8, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Lol...bet your ass was puckered up
> Be sure to stop by my thread and post some follow bud pix from time to time.


Thank the gods for bamboo
Will do, man


----------



## josevolution (Sep 8, 2016)

Took these this morning sun just starting to warm them up .


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 8, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> Hey, Fumble. Got a question, seeing as how youre obviously an edible nerd.
> They dont have edibles(for me at least) in the shit state of Hellinois, but I go to my brothers place in Colorado every month or so to help with their greenhouse. He and his wife are new growers. I'm actually going back in a few weeks. Anyways... Every time Im there, I love seeing all the edibles and I sample the ones that my brothers wife buys, but every time I buy them, they dont get me off... Like at all... I ate half a 100mg Lemon Fuzzy(back when you could still get 100mg Lemon Fuzzies) and got nuthin.
> Im 6'0 tall and about 225 lbs. Im not a heavy guy. The supplements I take boost my metabolism through the roof. Which of those two are keeping me from feeling the edibles you think? It really doesnt make sense, because I can still hang out with my dinger box and my old nine ringer and gets nice and toasty, but an edible wont even make me forget shit when I walk out of the house... Which happens almost daily.
> My question is... With what I just told you, what would you suggest I try and what mg should I go at?
> ...


Hey Professor...hope you don't mind if I butt in here. Long time toker with very high tolerance. First I'd like to say this is just my experience with edibles and suggest nobody follow my rule. I tried various ones from the dispensary's here around the Portland area about 4 or 5 years ago, seriously couldn't feel a thing from any of it. Other than my wallet was thinner. I now make all of mine from dry ice sift mixed with coconut oil. Then use in various cookie, brownie and cup cake mixes. My last batch I put 10 grams of Strawberry Cough kief into a double cookie mix and made 20 large cookies. I will eat half at a time and never feel the need to hit the bong for hours, nice warm floaty kind feeling. I grew some Afghani that tested at 28.55 thc 1.33 cbd, took 2 oz of sugar leaf and a lb of butter cooked it down in a crock pot for about 8 hrs. 1 stick to a cookie mix, best pain relief I have had short of morphine. 1 cookie was like 2 oxys. I make them strong and learn my dosage, remember it can take an hour or more for some to kick in. Takes me...45min.


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 8, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> Hey Professor...hope you don't mind if I butt in here. Long time toker with very high tolerance. First I'd like to say this is just my experience with edibles and suggest nobody follow my rule. I tried various ones from the dispensary's here around the Portland area about 4 or 5 years ago, seriously couldn't feel a thing from any of it. Other than my wallet was thinner. I now make all of mine from dry ice sift mixed with coconut oil. Then use in various cookie, brownie and cup cake mixes. My last batch I put 10 grams of Strawberry Cough kief into a double cookie mix and made 20 large cookies. I will eat half at a time and never feel the need to hit the bong for hours, nice warm floaty kind feeling. I grew some Afghani that tested at 28.55 thc 1.33 cbd, took 2 oz of sugar leaf and a lb of butter cooked it down in a crock pot for about 8 hrs. 1 stick to a cookie mix, best pain relief I have had short of morphine. 1 cookie was like 2 oxys. I make them strong and learn my dosage, remember it can take an hour or more for some to kick in. Takes me...45min.


Dude. Hell yeah.
I always have shittons of dry ice sift.
I'll definitely do that.
I copied, pasted, and printed that. Lol.
Thank you very much


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 8, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Sugar bear is getting close, I say 2 weeks. Two different pheno both are lightly seeded by the same stud. I honestly couldn't be happier with this cross.
> View attachment 3765849 View attachment 3765851


How's that sugar bear doin ?


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 8, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> Dude. Hell yeah.
> I always have shittons of dry ice sift.
> I'll definitely do that.
> I copied, pasted, and printed that. Lol.
> Thank you very much


Proceed and experiment with caution... haha. I think the keif taste so much better than bud cooked down in butter. Never had any cannabutter that I cared for the taste.
I wish I was closer to Cali, I would love to try some of @Fumbles products. I am very far from having her experience and expertise with any of this.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 8, 2016)

Thoughts? Nitrogen over feeding? Seems like it came around after we got some heavy rain past day or so. 

Never seen before with regular feedings. Thanks 

Happy growing!


----------



## Dabsndirtycrabz (Sep 8, 2016)

Its been a while since my last post cause the phone decided to take a dip in the pool lol but anyways my girls are doing pretty good won't be long I can smell that pungent dankness in the air.  
*vortex


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> Proceed and experiment with caution... haha. I think the keif taste so much better than bud cooked down in butter. Never had any cannabutter that I cared for the taste.
> I wish I was closer to Cali, I would love to try some of @Fumbles products. I am very far from having her experience and expertise with any of this.


Coconut oil is the savior for me. Though I became accustomed and enjoy the taste. Make everything with infused coconut oil and you dont have that to worry with imo.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 8, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> A fully seeded seawarp View attachment 3775616


Early frost up your way?


----------



## fumble (Sep 8, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Sounds like a plan!
> 
> I had a reaallllyyyy strong brownie homemade like 10 yrs ago.
> I hadnt smoked in 10 yrs and never had an edible so lowest possible tolerance.
> ...


Oh wow...sorry you went through that. You want to start very small until you know your dosage. With my cookies...150 mg each...i tell ppl to start with 1/4 cookie and wait an hour before eating more


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Coconut oil is the savior for me. Though I became accustomed and enjoy the taste. Make everything with infused coconut oil and you dont have that to worry with imo.


I made some Banana bread with a third of a cup of coconut oil yesterday. And a half ounce of the small leaves off the CP1 male. I found out eating two pieces was not a good idea.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 8, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I made some Banana bread with a third of a cup of coconut oil yesterday. And a half ounce of the small leaves off the CP1 male. I found out eating two pieces was not a good idea.


I stayed high a really long time. Today ate half a piece, with just a small bowl to get it started. Much better.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 8, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I made some Banana bread with a third of a cup of coconut oil yesterday. And a half ounce of the small leaves off the CP1 male. I found out eating two pieces was not a good idea.





Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I stayed high a really long time. Today ate half a piece, with just a small bowl to get it started. Much better.


I picked up a nasty cough last weekend I can't seem to shake, so I'm trying not to smoke.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I made some Banana bread with a third of a cup of coconut oil yesterday. And a half ounce of the small leaves off the CP1 male. I found out eating two pieces was not a good idea.


Thats how you find, testing . I have eaten too much before and the product was I slept like a rock for a few+ hours.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

I have a very high tolerance for both smoke and edibles so whats comfortable for me not so for others, but any edible with a sativa leaning plant seems to be more euphoric and energetic for me. Though in saying that, Ive had some made with Viet sativa with a shitload of CBN and it was like bedtime brownies


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 8, 2016)

I make honey oil two ounces of kief


----------



## fumble (Sep 8, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> Hey, Fumble. Got a question, seeing as how youre obviously an edible nerd.
> They dont have edibles(for me at least) in the shit state of Hellinois, but I go to my brothers place in Colorado every month or so to help with their greenhouse. He and his wife are new growers. I'm actually going back in a few weeks. Anyways... Every time Im there, I love seeing all the edibles and I sample the ones that my brothers wife buys, but every time I buy them, they dont get me off... Like at all... I ate half a 100mg Lemon Fuzzy(back when you could still get 100mg Lemon Fuzzies) and got nuthin.
> Im 6'0 tall and about 225 lbs. Im not a heavy guy. The supplements I take boost my metabolism through the roof. Which of those two are keeping me from feeling the edibles you think? It really doesnt make sense, because I can still hang out with my dinger box and my old nine ringer and gets nice and toasty, but an edible wont even make me forget shit when I walk out of the house... Which happens almost daily.
> My question is... With what I just told you, what would you suggest I try and what mg should I go at?
> ...


Lol hey Professor. It could be your metabolism. Do you eat the same ones as your sil? If not, it could be the edible itself. If so, it wasnt decarbed or made properly. If you can find Korova back there, they are made properly and potent! Get either the 500mg one, or if you want to really go there, the 1000 mg black bar. Start with 1/4 and wait an hour before eating more. You should feel 'something' in an hour. If not, eat another 1/4 to half. If it doesn't work for you it's your metabolism. In that case maybe try a tincture or something else sublingually delivered to get onto your system faster


----------



## fumble (Sep 8, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> Proceed and experiment with caution... haha. I think the keif taste so much better than bud cooked down in butter. Never had any cannabutter that I cared for the taste.
> I wish I was closer to Cali, I would love to try some of @Fumbles products. I am very far from having her experience and expertise with any of this.


Aww  thanks. It sounds to me like you got it down. I do dry ice as well...the kief goes into coconut hash oil for candies and capsules and the trim goes to butter


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 8, 2016)

fumble said:


> Oh wow...sorry you went through that. You want to start very small until you know your dosage. With my cookies...150 mg each...i tell ppl to start with 1/4 cookie and wait an hour before eating more


I have extremely bad anxiety and will admit I am scared now, especially after this much time going by since that episode.
The time I think gave the fear more power.


----------



## fumble (Sep 8, 2016)

Totally understandable...I've literally be on the floor, holding it and hoping it would stop spinning. If you try the Donut Poppers, they are only 25 mg each, so eat 1 and wait an hour...


----------



## fumble (Sep 8, 2016)

My smoking tolerance is way high, but edibles are way dif


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

Its usually been either 45 min or 1 hour for me for years. But just because you don't feel it in an hour doesnt mean its not going to come on at 1:30 in. Definitely start small and work your way up to find what works for you. But know this, its nothing to be scared of....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

fumble said:


> My smoking tolerance is way high, but edibles are way dif


Mine are both sky high. I need something to dab!


----------



## fumble (Sep 8, 2016)

You need a Peanut Butter and Jelly Bar


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

Ummm, that sounds pretty good fumble. Yes I do need ha ha. Maybe I'll make it over there one day to try some of your goodies


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 8, 2016)

ryeguy said:


> Thoughts? Nitrogen over feeding? Seems like it came around after we got some heavy rain past day or so.
> 
> Never seen before with regular feedings. Thanks
> 
> Happy growing!


looks like a bit of nitrogen burn.....use just water next feeding ...


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 8, 2016)

fumble said:


> Lol hey Professor. It could be your metabolism. Do you eat the same ones as your sil? If not, it could be the edible itself. If so, it wasnt decarbed or made properly. If you can find Korova back there, they are made properly and potent! Get either the 500mg one, or if you want to really go there, the 1000 mg black bar. Start with 1/4 and wait an hour before eating more. You should feel 'something' in an hour. If not, eat another 1/4 to half. If it doesn't work for you it's your metabolism. In that case maybe try a tincture or something else sublingually delivered to get onto your system faster


Hell yeah.
Thanx Fumble.


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 8, 2016)

fumble said:


> You need a Peanut Butter and Jelly Bar


Sign me up for a case.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 8, 2016)

fumble said:


> You need a Peanut Butter and Jelly Bar


International postage lol


----------



## fumble (Sep 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ummm, that sounds pretty good fumble. Yes I do need ha ha. Maybe I'll make it over there one day to try some of your goodies


That would be hella cool


----------



## Big spliff93 (Sep 8, 2016)

Haven't posted since last season, got a really late start this season. Was going to flower these inside but threw out at the beginning of last month showed flowers by the middle of month. These are serious og #2 cut smells fruity from a grower here in SoCal. So far so good kept a clone as a mom to run inside.
 
 
Here they are when I put them out. On August 1st.
 

Off topic question but I'm looking into breeder packs, any suggestions?
Was thinking Bodhi, apothecary, rare dankness, or maybe mr nice. I've had some bad luck in the past with seed packs got a pack from barneys farm that was garbage. Ever since then I've been discouraged.
Anyways good to be back, hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 9, 2016)

Bodhi is a good one. So is RD. Some Mr Nice going now, but no experience with them previously


----------



## sauceulike (Sep 9, 2016)

Big spliff93 said:


> Haven't posted since last season, got a really late start this season. Was going to flower these inside but threw out at the beginning of last month showed flowers by the middle of month. These are serious og #2 cut smells fruity from a grower here in SoCal. So far so good kept a clone as a mom to run inside.
> View attachment 3776514
> View attachment 3776516
> Here they are when I put them out. On August 1st.
> ...


Check out Breeders Boutique.People rave about their fireball and Plemon!!!


----------



## Big spliff93 (Sep 9, 2016)

sauceulike said:


> Check out Breeders Boutique.People rave about their fireball and Plemon!!!


Thanks man I'll check em out


----------



## Big spliff93 (Sep 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Bodhi is a good one. So is RD. Some Mr Nice going now, but no experience with them previously


I ran rugburn from rare dankness last year outside, I really liked it.


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 9, 2016)

Big spliff93 said:


> Off topic question but I'm looking into breeder packs, any suggestions?
> Was thinking Bodhi, apothecary, rare dankness, or maybe mr nice. I've had some bad luck in the past with seed packs got a pack from barneys farm that was garbage. Ever since then I've been discouraged.
> Anyways good to be back, hope everyone is doing well.


Do yourself a favor, man. DO NOT grow Rare Dankness outdoors. I dont know how they do indoors, but I personally will never use them again inside or outdoors. This year, I ran two 501st OGs and an OG Ghost Train Haze #1. _*BOTH*_ of the 501st OGs hermied by late July, and that OG Ghost Train Haze #1 still looks like absolute shit. Im trying to limp her through to a very small harvest right now... and its not that shes not getting what she needs. The rest of my girls are big as hell.
If you're going outdoors, Humboldt is the way to go. Without question. Anyone who tells ya they've grown genetics from known breeders will tell you that Humboldt consistently has strong outdoor genetics.
I suggest Black D.O.G. and Pineapple Skunk.
Good luck.


----------



## Big spliff93 (Sep 9, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> Do yourself a favor, man. DO NOT grow Rare Dankness outdoors. I dont know how they do indoors, but I personally will never use them again inside or outdoors. This year, I ran two 501st OGs and an OG Ghost Train Haze #1. _*BOTH*_ of the 501st OGs hermied by late July, and that OG Ghost Train Haze #1 still looks like absolute shit. Im trying to limp her through to a very small harvest right now... and its not that shes not getting what she needs. The rest of my girls are big as hell.
> If you're going outdoors, Humboldt is the way to go. Without question. Anyone who tells ya they've grown genetics from known breeders will tell you that Humboldt consistently has strong outdoor genetics.
> I suggest Black D.O.G. and Pineapple Skunk.
> Good luck.


I'll keep that in mind. I ran some rugburn from RD that came out pretty good.
Are you talking about humboldt seed organization? I've been wanting to try them out, What strains did you like from them? I'm looking for something inside indica dom. But maybe I can stock up for next season.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 9, 2016)

Well my crop looks like hell after being neglected for 2 months, but check out what I was doing in the mean time!


----------



## undercoverfbi (Sep 9, 2016)

Added fresh soil in aims of nourishing the nutes used up via flowering. Still all organic no real additives.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 9, 2016)

fumble said:


> Totally understandable...I've literally be on the floor, holding it and hoping it would stop spinning. If you try the Donut Poppers, they are only 25 mg each, so eat 1 and wait an hour...


Ok next time I get edibles or the wife try the poppers.

Weird thing is the wife doesnt smoke weed ever, but when she does she doesnt get high, edibles only work on her sometimes, but usually not high just sleepy, so she uses them to try to sleep sometimes instead of pills.
It dosnt matter if its a sativa edible any reaction would be just sleepy


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 9, 2016)

Big spliff93 said:


> I'll keep that in mind. I ran some rugburn from RD that came out pretty good.
> Are you talking about humboldt seed organization? I've been wanting to try them out, What strains did you like from them? I'm looking for something inside indica dom. But maybe I can stock up for next season.


Yes, Im talking about _*HUMBOLDT SEEDS.*_
You cant get them directly from Humboldt. Ive emailed them and The Attitude is the only seedbank they will recommend for picking up their genetics. Thats where I go anyways.
My favorite strains by them are _*Blue Dream*_ because I always get shittons of really good smoke off them. _*Green Crack*_ is always dank. The three that Id say are my favorites by far are their _*Black D.O.G.*_, _*Sapphire OG*_, and _*Pineapple Skunk.*_


----------



## Big spliff93 (Sep 9, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> Yes, Im talking about _*HUMBOLDT SEEDS.*_
> You cant get them directly from Humboldt. Ive emailed them and The Attitude is the only seedbank they will recommend for picking up their genetics. Thats where I go anyways.
> My favorite strains by them are _*Blue Dream*_ because I always get shittons of really good smoke off them. _*Green Crack*_ is always dank. The three that Id say are my favorites by far are their _*Black D.O.G.*_, _*Sapphire OG*_, and _*Pineapple Skunk.*_


Awesome I'll give them a try.


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 9, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> Do yourself a favor, man. DO NOT grow Rare Dankness outdoors. I dont know how they do indoors, but I personally will never use them again inside or outdoors. This year, I ran two 501st OGs and an OG Ghost Train Haze #1. _*BOTH*_ of the 501st OGs hermied by late July, and that OG Ghost Train Haze #1 still looks like absolute shit. Im trying to limp her through to a very small harvest right now... and its not that shes not getting what she needs. The rest of my girls are big as hell.
> If you're going outdoors, Humboldt is the way to go. Without question. Anyone who tells ya they've grown genetics from known breeders will tell you that Humboldt consistently has strong outdoor genetics.
> I suggest Black D.O.G. and Pineapple Skunk.
> Good luck.


I stopped dealing with RD because they sold me bunk seeds of venom og I switched to green point GU~ is the breeder very helpful and cool dude to work with unlike RD who won't answer any questions about the product they are selling you


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 9, 2016)

Poisonwarp 
 

Skywalker og stacking fast and making it rain resin, watch out 
 

Poisonwarp


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 9, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Well my crop looks like hell after being neglected for 2 months, but check out what I was doing in the mean time!
> View attachment 3776678 View attachment 3776679 View attachment 3776680 View attachment 3776683


Where do you buy those seals to package


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 9, 2016)

Poison warp,one of my favorite getaway strains


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 9, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Poisonwarp
> View attachment 3776758
> 
> Skywalker og stacking fast and making it rain resin, watch out
> ...


Looking great,my swamp walker og has three leaves too.501 og x sea level


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 9, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> Where do you buy those seals to package


Custom printed stickers from a shop in the next town over.


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 9, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Looking great,my swamp walker og has three leaves too.501 og x sea level


Thank-you.. skywalker og is one of my favorites.. crossed her with sea dragon and getaway lemon skunk in hopes for faster flowering.


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 9, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> How's that sugar bear doin ?


Oh you mean this sugar bear?


----------



## jonnyquest (Sep 9, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Poison warp,one of my favorite getaway strainsView attachment 3776789


Looks super sweet, need to get me some of those genes sometime


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 9, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Oh you mean this sugar bear?
> View attachment 3776741 View attachment 3776838 View attachment 3776846


Hell yeah !!! Nice and fat man


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 9, 2016)

fumble said:


> My smoking tolerance is way high, but edibles are way dif


Tell me about it, yours' a couple years back were like doin' shrooms.
Hope U R well...come visit us on SH more often...you r missed.


----------



## fumble (Sep 9, 2016)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Tell me about it, yours' a couple years back were like doin' shrooms.
> Hope U R well...come visit us on SH more often...you r missed.


Aww  Sunbiz! How you doing? I will def get there soon. Gotta update Darkwon on his Evil Sister and Crossroads.

...lol shrooms


----------



## ILLwannabe (Sep 9, 2016)

Willamette valley here. Came back after a short vacation to see the buds filling in. Outgrowing their rain cover tho...


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 9, 2016)

Humboldt Seeds Bubba's Gift
 
Peace


----------



## mmmpquad (Sep 9, 2016)

Gorilla glue #4 day 40.


----------



## bi polar express (Sep 9, 2016)

Love that color


----------



## bi polar express (Sep 9, 2016)

Unfortunately I found this on her


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 9, 2016)

bi polar express said:


> Unfortunately I found this on her


I sprayed my BST1 with 1 part lemon juice, 2 parts water yesterday. She had a small spot on her. That should taste better than the BST2 that got sprayed with Neem last week. She had worms, then some bud rot. I cut out the buds on each side of the bad ones. Smoked a bowl of it this morning. Nice and stony. Not tasting too smooth though.


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 9, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> Hell yeah !!! Nice and fat man


Thanks man ya they're really solid buds too. I'm super happy


----------



## bi polar express (Sep 9, 2016)

Being that I'm broke I will probably cut out and spray lemon juice on her lucky for me I have some and fortunately ive dodged most of the worms I've picked 3 off so far. No testers for me yet haha


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 9, 2016)

bi polar express said:


> Being that I'm broke I will probably cut out and spray lemon juice on her lucky for me I have some and fortunately ive dodged most of the worms I've picked 3 off so far. No testers for me yet haha


I want to buy BT and Serenade but I am broke as well.
lemon juice....hmmm


----------



## innerG (Sep 9, 2016)

Coming along, day 40-something I think on this one now:






Not bad for a bagseed!


----------



## fumble (Sep 9, 2016)

innerG said:


> Coming along, day 40-something I think on this one now:
> 
> View attachment 3777072
> View attachment 3777073
> ...


Killer pic that last one...


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 9, 2016)

pmt62382 said:


> Humboldt Seeds Bubba's Gift
> View attachment 3776963
> Peace


Awesome ....I have some bubba's gift seeds, need to grow next year..looks awesome. Whats the buzz like?


----------



## innerG (Sep 9, 2016)

fumble said:


> Killer pic that last one...


Thanks!


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 9, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Awesome ....I have some bubba's gift seeds, need to grow next year..looks awesome. Whats the buzz like?


First time growing the bubba's gift, I got 2 growing I'll let you know in a month. Peace


----------



## DankBudzzz (Sep 10, 2016)

Few pics, about 3 weeks into flowering, these are all bc early blueberry, can't get one to stop yellowing no matter what I feed her. Hoping for 6 ounces total off of the two pictured and 2 off of the one yellowing. Hopefully they start packing in bud soon, would love th harvest before end of October, I've never been later then sept 29.


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 10, 2016)

pmt62382 said:


> First time growing the bubba's gift, I got 2 growing I'll let you know in a month. Peace


Thanks, look forward to the results...be well.


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 10, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> I stopped dealing with RD because they sold me bunk seeds of venom og I switched to green point GU~ is the breeder very helpful and cool dude to work with unlike RD who won't answer any questions about the product they are selling you


Humboldt answers every email.
I was telling one of thier representatives about my lucky shirt(A Humboldt Seeds shirt I got from The Attitude back in the day) I was telling him how its getting kinda old and ragged, and the dude took my size and sent me a free new lucky shirt. Lol.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 10, 2016)

Here's some more of that Serious OG #2  She's about 6 weeks, coming down in 2. You can take her at 7, the highs identical but that extra week gives you a little more duration. This is my 8th time flowering her.


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 10, 2016)

Now... about that Purple Afghan I had to take because of all the bud rot.


----------



## mmmpquad (Sep 10, 2016)

DankBudzzz said:


> Few pics, about 3 weeks into flowering, these are all bc early blueberry, can't get one to stop yellowing no matter what I feed her. Hoping for 6 ounces total off of the two pictured and 2 off of the one yellowing. Hopefully they start packing in bud soon, would love th harvest before end of October, I've never been later then sept 29.


They look great. Maybe try some cal-mag to fix the yellowing, 5ml per gallon. I had that issue during early flower.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks ta I hit it with cal mag and veg feed a week ago then hit it with compost tea this week and it isn't helping all the others of the same strain are perfectly green


mmmpquad said:


> They look great. Maybe try some cal-mag to fix the yellowing, 5ml per gallon. I had that issue during early flower.


hanks


----------



## mmmpquad (Sep 10, 2016)

supchaka said:


> Here's some more of that Serious OG #2  She's about 6 weeks, coming down in 2. You can take her at 7, the highs identical but that extra week gives you a little more duration. This is my 8th time flowering her. View attachment 3777468View attachment 3777469View attachment 3777470View attachment 3777471View attachment 3777472


Very nice, cool looking bush too.


----------



## josevolution (Sep 10, 2016)

Took this moments ago , up close & personal


----------



## papapayne (Sep 10, 2016)

supchaka said:


> Here's some more of that Serious OG #2  She's about 6 weeks, coming down in 2. You can take her at 7, the highs identical but that extra week gives you a little more duration. This is my 8th time flowering her. View attachment 3777468View attachment 3777469View attachment 3777470View attachment 3777471View attachment 3777472


Nailing it!


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 10, 2016)

Ran a couple Oz of that mold cut Purple Afghan through my little glass tube.
Slow purged it in a Pyrex, keeping temps with an infrared thermometer.
Got about 6g from two runs with my little tube. It holds about 1 1/4 Oz.
Here's a little chunk...


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 10, 2016)

Kosher Kush 
 
Holy Grail Kush
 
Peace


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 10, 2016)

fumble said:


> Totally understandable...I've literally be on the floor, holding it and hoping it would stop spinning. If you try the Donut Poppers, they are only 25 mg each, so eat 1 and wait an hour...


Decided to try to the Aucopolko Gold as well


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 10, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> View attachment 3777821 View attachment 3777820
> Decided to try to the Aucopolko Gold as well


Awesome score!


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 10, 2016)

Hey @fumble just curious I've been making edibles for awhile.. some people have been so messed up off them they almost quit weed all together.. yet I hardly feel anything from them. I'm a heavy smoker, smoking a full joint or four is no problem for me. Do I just have a high tolerance or? It doesn't make sense because other people get so messed up off them..


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Awesome score!


Never tried either, so why not!
Since I knew @fumble made the edibles I had to try them, and I honestly never had the Aucopolco Gold, or at least didnt know it if I did.


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 10, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> View attachment 3777821 View attachment 3777820
> Decided to try to the Aucopolko Gold as well


Acapulco Gold is one of my favorites....great buzz...


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 10, 2016)

You can see the damage done from my friend not watering them.
They are better than not having any outdoor this year though!!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 10, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Acapulco Gold is one of my favorites....great buzz...


Smells a lil minty.
Im gonna try it tomorrow with a clean palet.
Hoping its a sativa, I know its supposed to be but......


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 10, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Smells a lil minty.
> Im gonna try it tomorrow with a clean palet.
> Hoping its a sativa, I know its supposed to be but......


yep...buzzy sativa like and fun.....great party dubie....


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 10, 2016)

relaxing after affect.


----------



## fumble (Sep 10, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> View attachment 3777821 View attachment 3777820
> Decided to try to the Aucopolko Gold as well


Haha right on! Glad you got them.


----------



## fumble (Sep 10, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Hey @fumble just curious I've been making edibles for awhile.. some people have been so messed up off them they almost quit weed all together.. yet I hardly feel anything from them. I'm a heavy smoker, smoking a full joint or four is no problem for me. Do I just have a high tolerance or? It doesn't make sense because other people get so messed up off them..


Smoking tolerance doesn't matter...i could prob out smoke a lot of you guys but my edible tolerance is pretty low. Since you make them yourself and know how to do it, I would guess it's prob your metabolism, or sometimes certain stomach, or bowel issues can keep you from your high.


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 10, 2016)

fumble said:


> Smoking tolerance doesn't matter...i could prob out smoke a lot of you guys but my edible tolerance is pretty low. Since you make them yourself and know how to do it, I would guess it's prob your metabolism, or sometimes certain stomach, or bowel issues can keep you from your high.



Dang I do have a very fast metabolism.. I still eat edibles for the medicinal effect.. ill try a triple dose next time


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 10, 2016)

fumble said:


> Haha right on! Glad you got them.


Best to try on empty stomach?


----------



## fumble (Sep 10, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Dang I do have a very fast metabolism.. I still eat edibles for the medicinal effect.. ill try a triple dose next time


You could also try stacking them...eat one every half hour for a couple hours


----------



## fumble (Sep 10, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Best to try on empty stomach?


Yes, they are low enough dose you can eat on empty stomach.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 11, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Hey @fumble just curious I've been making edibles for awhile.. some people have been so messed up off them they almost quit weed all together.. yet I hardly feel anything from them. I'm a heavy smoker, smoking a full joint or four is no problem for me. Do I just have a high tolerance or? It doesn't make sense because other people get so messed up off them..


Yeah ditto. I can eat gobs of edibles that fuck other people up and while I just catch a buzz.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 11, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Yeah ditto. I can eat gobs of edibles that fuck other people up and while I just catch a buzz.


Sometimes my body is really high as fck and my head doesnt take notice so much. Thats when I wake 10 hours later and Im like a 100 year old man unfolding just for a few minutes


----------



## illmatix (Sep 11, 2016)

Purple Kush on wk3 day 1 flower. Was started from clone mid may so late start but ok size for small pot i guess














Lollipopped to the extreme, trained out super wide. Need to add net trelace for support now


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 11, 2016)

fumble said:


> Smoking tolerance doesn't matter...i could prob out smoke a lot of you guys but my edible tolerance is pretty low. Since you make them yourself and know how to do it, I would guess it's prob your metabolism, or sometimes certain stomach, or bowel issues can keep you from your high.


I feel the same way about smoking, I think I can keep up with most anyone. But my edible tolerance is the same I could never catch a good buzz until I started making my own.


Smidge34 said:


> Yeah ditto. I can eat gobs of edibles that fuck other people up and while I just catch a buzz.


I've got some Afghani cookies that might suit you. I made a batch and give some to a good friend who needs strong meds. He is a big fit dude, he ate 1 cookie and said it was a little to intense. He gave some to a friend of ours with a warning (take a bite wait an hour or so) they are potent do not eat more than half a cookie. Well he and his girlfriend didn't head the warning and ended up eating a whole cookie each. My buddy got a call at 12:30 am asking what was in those cookies..his girlfriend was curled up in a ball wanting to call 911 and he was freaking out... when is this going to end.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 11, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> when is this going to end.


This is what made me not try edibles again


----------



## oldwatershoes (Sep 11, 2016)

illmatix said:


> Purple Kush on wk3 day 1 flower. Was started from clone mid may so late start but ok size for small pot i guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a sexy looking girl you got there


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 11, 2016)

Bud porn Aspirare from Gage Green. Second is Skylotus from Bodhi.


----------



## Humanrob (Sep 11, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> I feel the same way about smoking, I think I can keep up with most anyone. But my edible tolerance is the same I could never catch a good buzz until I started making my own.
> 
> I've got some Afghani cookies that might suit you. I made a batch and give some to a good friend who needs strong meds. He is a big fit dude, he ate 1 cookie and said it was a little to intense. He gave some to a friend of ours with a warning (take a bite wait an hour or so) they are potent do not eat more than half a cookie. Well he and his girlfriend didn't head the warning and ended up eating a whole cookie each. My buddy got a call at 12:30 am asking what was in those cookies..his girlfriend was curled up in a ball wanting to call 911 and he was freaking out... when is this going to end.


Stories like that are so sad, people just don't take it seriously. I can't smoke, bad lungs, so I've been eating edibles for about 8 years now. I've had way too much at different times, both from stuff given to me and stuff I made myself (in the beginning). Now I make them strong enough that I eat 1/16th of a 2"x2" brownie, and I'm set for the night (that's 144 "hits" or doses from a single tray of brownies). I rarely share them, not being stingy, I just don't want to be part of that all too often told story. Edibles are tricky, and people have to see them as a total separate experience. A lot of folks just don't listen.

But, back to Show and Tell, a few of my favorites... In order; LSD and its base, Mystery in the hoop/scrog with a close up, and my Jillybean (in a 20g pot).


----------



## jonnyquest (Sep 11, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> Stories like that are so sad, people just don't take it seriously. I can't smoke, bad lungs, so I've been eating edibles for about 8 years now. I've had way too much at different times, both from stuff given to me and stuff I made myself (in the beginning). Now I make them strong enough that I eat 1/16th of a 2"x2" brownie, and I'm set for the night (that's 144 "hits" or doses from a single tray of brownies). I rarely share them, not being stingy, I just don't want to be part of that all too often told story. Edibles are tricky, and people have to see them as a total separate experience. A lot of folks just don't listen.
> 
> But, back to Show and Tell, a few of my favorites... In order; LSD and its base, Mystery in the hoop/scrog with a close up, and my Jillybean (in a 20g pot).
> 
> View attachment 3778334 View attachment 3778331 View attachment 3778333 View attachment 3778332 View attachment 3778335


Jesus you could make furniture out of that stem, what a beatiful plant


----------



## Humanrob (Sep 11, 2016)

jonnyquest said:


> Jesus you could make furniture out of that stem, what a beautiful plant


Thanks, she is a beauty. I'm in the NW and LSD is supposed to be 'disease resistant', but so far she's showing some early PM. We'll see if she is as strong as she is beautiful. Either way, it was fun to grow her.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 11, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> Stories like that are so sad, people just don't take it seriously. I can't smoke, bad lungs, so I've been eating edibles for about 8 years now. I've had way too much at different times, both from stuff given to me and stuff I made myself (in the beginning). Now I make them strong enough that I eat 1/16th of a 2"x2" brownie, and I'm set for the night (that's 144 "hits" or doses from a single tray of brownies). I rarely share them, not being stingy, I just don't want to be part of that all too often told story. Edibles are tricky, and people have to see them as a total separate experience. A lot of folks just don't listen.
> 
> But, back to Show and Tell, a few of my favorites... In order; LSD and its base, Mystery in the hoop/scrog with a close up, and my Jillybean (in a 20g pot).
> 
> View attachment 3778334 View attachment 3778331 View attachment 3778333 View attachment 3778332 View attachment 3778335


Plants are looking awesome man, that mystery is looking really frosty.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 11, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> Thanks, she is a beauty. I'm in the NW and LSD is supposed to be 'disease resistant', but so far she's showing some early PM. We'll see if she is as strong as she is beautiful. Either way, it was fun to grow her.


Lsd can throw some nice colours late in flower


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 11, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> My buddy got a call at 12:30 am asking what was in those cookies..his girlfriend was curled up in a ball wanting to call 911 and he was freaking out... when is this going to end.


People make me laugh with this shit. Its FUCKING WEED, nothing gonna happen you idiots. Ive never had this "problem", ever because I know what this plant does.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> People make me laugh with this shit. Its FUCKING WEED, nothing gonna happen you idiots. Ive never had this "problem", ever because I know what this plant does.


A slice of my cana bread doesn't get me too high. But it does last a long ass time. I'm used to an arc to my high when I smoke, with a predictable beginning, middle and end of your buzz. With edibles, it just takes a long time for the roller-coaster to get to the top of the ride.


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 11, 2016)

Skywalker og 
   
Poison warp 
 
Stumbleberry 
 

Seawarp


----------



## Humanrob (Sep 11, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> Plants are looking awesome man, that mystery is looking really frosty.


Thanks! I wish I knew what it was!!! but that's why we call it "mystery". She smells *amazing* too.



ruby fruit said:


> Lsd can throw some nice colours late in flower


I hope that one makes it through to the end. I've trimmed a huge amount from the inside and bottom, and she's still thick as can be. I have another one in the scrog, so if this one gets too moldy I should still get some meds from the other one that has some cover. And I have more seeds, so I can grow some in an indoor too down the road.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> People make me laugh with this shit. Its FUCKING WEED, nothing gonna happen you idiots. Ive never had this "problem", ever because I know what this plant does.


When my buddy called me and told me the story (it was way more detailed) I was laughing so hard my sides hurt.


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 11, 2016)

illmatix said:


> Purple Kush on wk3 day 1 flower. Was started from clone mid may so late start but ok size for small pot i guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, I've seen pink pistils before, but uhhhhh....

All BS aside, beautiful growth on that one.


----------



## fumble (Sep 11, 2016)

There are warnings for a reason lol...


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 11, 2016)

fumble said:


> There are warnings for a reason lol...


Humans take a warning as a dare


----------



## fumble (Sep 11, 2016)

But seriously, I instruct all my patients on how to eat them, and have had them just ignore it. Instead if eating a 1/4 and waiting, eats all 3 nom nom nom and passes out ro where they call an ambulance. Oh my! Drooling too


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 11, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Skywalker og
> View attachment 3778432 View attachment 3778433 View attachment 3778434
> Poison warp
> View attachment 3778435
> ...


They all look great man..I love the looks of the seawarp. Which is the most potent sativa leaning strain?


fumble said:


> But seriously, I instruct all my patients on how to eat them, and have had them just ignore it. Instead if eating a 1/4 and waiting, eats all 3 nom nom nom and passes out ro where they call an ambulance. Oh my! Drooling too


That made me bust out laughing


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 11, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> They all look great man..I love the looks of the seawarp. Which is the most potent sativa leaning strain?
> 
> That made me bust out laughing


whoops...2n1


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 11, 2016)

fumble said:


> But seriously, I instruct all my patients on how to eat them, and have had them just ignore it. Instead if eating a 1/4 and waiting, eats all 3 nom nom nom and passes out ro where they call an ambulance. Oh my! Drooling too


Fkng funny fumble, people calling an ambulance for cannabis. As dumb as they come, some people


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 11, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Acapulco Gold is one of my favorites....great buzz...


I feel a care-free relaxing high, happy upbeat feeling


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I feel a care-free relaxing high, happy upbeat feeling


Sounds like a winner


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Sep 11, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Skywalker og
> View attachment 3778432 View attachment 3778433 View attachment 3778434
> Poison warp
> View attachment 3778435
> ...


Looking great brother...that Seawarp really catches my eye.


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 11, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Looking great brother...that Seawarp really catches my eye.


Yeah looks really good !


----------



## fumble (Sep 11, 2016)

Yep...I'm pretty damn high myself lol. Been baking cookies all day, and dancing around my kitchen. Now making dinner and washing ut down with some beer...mmm


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 11, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Looking great brother...that Seawarp really catches my eye.


Thank-you.. looks close to done. Will be growing more of them next year


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sounds like a winner


Doubt I could find the same thing from seeds without knowing the breeder it came from.

Edit
this is barneys version and sounds very close to experience.


Barneys Farm are continually pushing the limits of marijuana genetics, improving their selection and breeding processes to create something that is truly breath-taking. Acapulco Gold is the next generation of marijuana. Like the original namesake the Acapulco Gold flowers with fat colas, flecked with beautiful reddish brown calyx, each covered with beautiful crystals of THC. The smoke has an intense fruit cocktail flavour that lingers for hours. This is a Sativa dominant, Central American, strain that offers a long lasting high, balancing relaxing stress reduction with a real upbeat effect. Acapulco Gold far surpasses the rhapsodized smoke of days past.


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 11, 2016)

OK....*Caterpillar season*.....shit....I have pulled 20 little shit head pillars off one plant.....next plant over...none...? They must love the one with the lavender sent.....anyone else have one plant invaded and not the other one?....curious ..?


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 11, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> OK....*Caterpillar season*.....shit....I have pulled 20 little shit head pillars off one plant.....next plant over...none...? They must love the one with the lavender sent.....anyone else have one plant invaded and not the other one?....curious ..?


They loved my Pineapple buds and got all 3 of them (still had a lot left), but didnt toucht the Alien OG.
This was 2 yrs ago


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 11, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> OK....*Caterpillar season*.....shit....I have pulled 20 little shit head pillars off one plant.....next plant over...none...? They must love the one with the lavender sent.....anyone else have one plant invaded and not the other one?....curious ..?


Now that I think about it they prefer my lemons !!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 11, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> OK....*Caterpillar season*.....shit....I have pulled 20 little shit head pillars off one plant.....next plant over...none...? They must love the one with the lavender sent.....anyone else have one plant invaded and not the other one?....curious ..?


Yes just like all bugs, they have preferences


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Doubt I could find the same thing from seeds without knowing the breeder it came from.
> 
> Edit
> this is barneys version and sounds very close to experience.
> ...


Almost bought some of that BF Aca gold.......Seedsman Original Skunk #1, Afghani Indica / Acapulco Gold Mexican Sativa / Columbian Gold Sativa,...should be great.


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yes just like all bugs, they have preferences


True......this plant must be the Rib eye steak of Cannabis...lol. 
Thanks Vnsmkr....


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> They loved my Pineapple buds and got all 3 of them (still had a lot left), but didnt toucht the Alien OG.
> This was 2 yrs ago


Luckily i have been really diligent on seeing a small dead spot and cutting it out.....finding the little bugger and killing it....still have 2-3 weeks before its done so it should repair itself ok.....super sticky ...oily buds....will be great stuff.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 11, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Luckily i have been really diligent on seeing a small dead spot and cutting it out.....finding the little bugger and killing it....still have 2-3 weeks before its done so it should repair itself ok.....super sticky ...oily buds....will be great stuff.


My plants arent at my disposal to take care of, hopefully I ant do well with them.
I usually lose the whole bud, even after cutting well below the spot.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 11, 2016)

fumble said:


> Yep...I'm pretty damn high myself lol. Been baking cookies all day, and dancing around my kitchen. Now making dinner and washing ut down with some beer...mmm


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3778691


Cool I want one


----------



## fumble (Sep 12, 2016)

Cute Ruby...what is it


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 12, 2016)

fumble said:


> Cute Ruby...what is it


Bearded dragon 
Been with us for 4 yrs since a bubba


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cool I want one


As u can see it likes the pool table 

Great time of yr ppl looking at all these nice plants and bud porn ...grow on


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yes just like all bugs, they have preferences


I had white flies on one plant last yr and none on another plants were touching each other work that out


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 12, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> OK....*Caterpillar season*.....shit....I have pulled 20 little shit head pillars off one plant.....next plant over...none...? They must love the one with the lavender sent.....anyone else have one plant invaded and not the other one?....curious ..?


Yeah...a couple seasons ago had 2 Purple Mr Nice a BB Kush and a Hindu Kush planted in the same bed. Was a constant battle with the PMN had no issues with the others.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I had white flies on one plant last yr and none on another plants were touching each other work that out


Those things worry me, They are just now showing up in my area this year. Last year it was on the local news about the huge swarms of them here in the Willamette valley. I had all of my plants locked up pretty tight in GH's then so I didn't have to deal with them. Makes it tough when your in flower and don't want to spray. 
Since Oregon went legal a few of my neighbors started growing last year, I supplied them with as much info as I could to have a good harvest. Especially pointing out IPM and trying to lean them towards organic. Neither of the 2 I tried to help even bought a sprayer. End of season last year the one across the street wanted me to look at how nice his plants were...he had thrips, spider mites and a recent infestation of white flies. I just said congratulations and headed home.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 12, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> I just said congratulations and headed home.


I would have stripped down in his yard and left my clothes. LMAO, sounds like a nice job they are doing, bringing fucking shit to your garden through theirs


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3778691


You just catch them wild out there?


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 12, 2016)

fumble said:


> Cute Ruby...what is it


You can get a really cool one at the sac reptile show.


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3778691


Cute little Bearded.
My sisters and I had three when I was a kid.
Watching them breed is just awful. Lol.
NOONE is being nice!!!


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 12, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> Yeah...a couple seasons ago had 2 Purple Mr Nice a BB Kush and a Hindu Kush planted in the same bed. Was a constant battle with the PMN had no issues with the others.


Yep, it is amazing that the one that smells like pineapple/guava in unharmed to this point. I am going to start a log book to added different aspects of the plant thru the grow.....pest resistance, mold, heat/cold tolerance....etc.


----------



## josevolution (Sep 12, 2016)

Took this last night ..
Second pict this morning


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 12, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> You just catch them wild out there?


Yep very easy...could find a few within the day if i tried


----------



## innerG (Sep 12, 2016)

It's warm out but I'm starting to see some heavy frost


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 12, 2016)

fumble said:


> But seriously, I instruct all my patients on how to eat them, and have had them just ignore it. Instead if eating a 1/4 and waiting, eats all 3 nom nom nom and passes out ro where they call an ambulance. Oh my! Drooling too


The drooling is the worst part. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 12, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> The drooling is the worst part. I hate it when that happens.


Well Im passed out by the time that happens so no issue for me.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 12, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> OK....*Caterpillar season*.....shit....I have pulled 20 little shit head pillars off one plant.....next plant over...none...? They must love the one with the lavender sent.....anyone else have one plant invaded and not the other one?....curious ..?


They love my BST2 #3, but for the most part leave the BST2 #2 and BST1 alone. So far just seen them in this one patch. But then these are about 3 weeks ahead of the rest, so they may develop a taste for them yet.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well Im passed out by the time that happens so no issue for me.


It took me a minute to learn your new avatar. Nice.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 12, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> It took me a minute to learn your new avatar. Nice.


Ha ha, yeah some new kid had the same avatar so had to change it.


----------



## jonnyquest (Sep 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ha ha, yeah some new kid had the same avatar so had to change it.


Very noble of you


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 12, 2016)

innerG said:


> It's warm out but I'm starting to see some heavy frost
> 
> View attachment 3779078


Those look very nice!


----------



## fumble (Sep 12, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> You can get a really cool one at the sac reptile show.


Nah I'm good on reptiles lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 13, 2016)

fumble said:


> Nah I'm good on reptiles lol


I have a snake I call boss ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I have a snake I call boss ?


wife calls it other things sometimes


----------



## undercoverfbi (Sep 13, 2016)

I believe my Mystery Indica #1 is in need of nitrogen and Calcium, Magnesium maybe? Such is not unusual however I won't butcher the fact that many of us are experiencing the same harvest season obstacles and countless solutions have been explained to rookies alike.




The following image of my tall Mystery Sativa below is peculiar to me. She seems to be on track to finishing earlier than her two smaller Indica cousins nearby. The buds are incredibly dense.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 13, 2016)

My outdoor got ripped this morning


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Sep 13, 2016)

undercoverfbi said:


> View attachment 3779622
> 
> I believe my Mystery Indica #1 is in need of nitrogen and Calcium, Magnesium maybe? Such is not unusual however I won't butcher the fact that many of us are experiencing the same harvest season obstacles and countless solutions have been explained to rookies alike.
> View attachment 3779626
> ...


It looks like something is eating away at the leaves


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> My outdoor got ripped this morning


What the hell man , That fn sucks dude ! You gotta get out of that neiborhood man


----------



## josevolution (Sep 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> My outdoor got ripped this morning


What really damn man that sucks ..


----------



## fumble (Sep 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> My outdoor got ripped this morning


Jeezus bassman...sorry to hear that


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> My outdoor got ripped this morning


Sorry to hear, fuck thieves!


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> My outdoor got ripped this morning


Just hearing that raised my blood pressure, very sorry to hear that.


----------



## innerG (Sep 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> My outdoor got ripped this morning


Fuck, man

At least since you called it your outdoor, maybe that means you have indoor as backup so you're not SOL?


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks guys and gals.
Nice to know the whole world isnt shit!!

Super stressed now.
My back is screwed and was depending on that for the winter...
I gotta figure something out to help financially.
I know its never a sure thing and cant count on it, but I cant work anymore.
Last yr went to bugs lol.

If I could only grow where I live I could manage it, but new owners wont allow it.

I do have a small 2x4 tent in closet just for personal with some SLH in there


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Thanks guys and gals.
> Nice to know the whole world isnt shit!!
> 
> Super stressed now.
> ...


Go out in the middle of nowhere get squarer rights on a shit ass house no one wants


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> My outdoor got ripped this morning





bassman999 said:


> Thanks guys and gals.
> Nice to know the whole world isnt shit!!
> 
> Super stressed now.
> ...


South Sac is a tough place to grow weed, sorry for your misfortune.
Show up to the BBQ in December and I'll have a donation for you. If fact I'm sure there will be PLENTY of nuggs for you to take home and sample.
TMB-


----------



## Stickyicky42O (Sep 13, 2016)

v


----------



## josevolution (Sep 13, 2016)

These will be ready by the end of this month ..


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 13, 2016)

Loving the weather here now,sunny and cool


----------



## jonnyquest (Sep 13, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Loving the weather here now,sunny and coolView attachment 3779959


I can smell it from here, frosty


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> Go out in the middle of nowhere get squarer rights on a shit ass house no one wants


Is that still a thing?
I didnt think that was legal anymore?
The wife and kids wouldnt go for it though,


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 13, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> South Sac is a tough place to grow weed, sorry for your misfortune.
> Show up to the BBQ in December and I'll have a donation for you. If fact I'm sure there will be PLENTY of nuggs for you to take home and sample.
> TMB-


Where is this BBQ?
I dont get out much with my back problems.
I lie down 90% of the time it seems 
My avatar is 7 yrs ago, I dont look like that anymore.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Thanks guys and gals.
> Nice to know the whole world isnt shit!!
> 
> Super stressed now.
> ...


So sorry to hear that man. That is royally fucked.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Where is this BBQ?
> I dont get out much with my back problems.
> I lie down 90% of the time it seems
> My avatar is 7 yrs ago, I dont look like that anymore.


That sucks man ...i was ripped 25 yrs ago and havnt been ripped since then it was a lesson for a 17 yr old at the time (touchwood) take treemans offer up if you can those guys have quality for every scenario or medical need...be warned bout fumbles popcorn as nuggs found out one bbq (i think it was @nuggs )


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

Its Camp Far Westlake in Wheatland, CA @bassman999 in December


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its Camp Far Westlake in Wheatland, CA @bassman999 in December


Long car rides do my back in, but I am still trying to get it fixed.
Chiropractor made it 3x worse on Friday.
I guess that was a bad idea.
There is speculation that have the beginning of MS (PT Dr. opinion), but the regular Drs wont tell me anything and say there no test for it and say I dont fit the profile for it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

Back problems fucking suck man. I really hope you can find some relief.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Back problems fucking suck man. I really hope you can find some relief.


Nothing yet, seems to come on worse for no reason at times.
Usually I cant sit or stand more that 15 minutes without it spasming like hell
Ice, heat, and massage have little effect.
I dont like pills and avoid them if I can


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 13, 2016)

A couple pics 
Lemon OG 
 
NyQuil


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> My outdoor got ripped this morning


Sorry dude......sucks big.


----------



## innerG (Sep 13, 2016)

Up close and personal


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 13, 2016)

innerG said:


> Up close and personal
> 
> View attachment 3780119


Dude that's awesome how did you get the pic so close I can see the crystals so good


----------



## jonnyquest (Sep 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Long car rides do my back in, but I am still trying to get it fixed.
> Chiropractor made it 3x worse on Friday.
> I guess that was a bad idea.
> There is speculation that have the beginning of MS (PT Dr. opinion), but the regular Drs wont tell me anything and say there no test for it and say I dont fit the profile for it.


Man that sucks im sorry and it's a shame about your plants as well. 
If you have any suspicion that it might be MS that you are developing you should be really insistent on having tests performed as early as possible, the sooner you start the sooner you can act and attempt to slow the progress. You are at least lucky to live in an area with medical cannabis although obviously that's relative especially after some cunt has just jacked your plant. My friends mother has MS and has been arrested several times for cannabis charges in the UK despite the obvious severity of her condition, things will change soon hopefully


----------



## innerG (Sep 13, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> Dude that's awesome how did you get the pic so close I can see the crystals so good


Something like this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B013YDNRWC/


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 13, 2016)

innerG said:


> Something like this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B013YDNRWC/


Thanks bro ordered that shiz thing is sweet !!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Nothing yet, seems to come on worse for no reason at times.
> Usually I cant sit or stand more that 15 minutes without it spasming like hell
> Ice, heat, and massage have little effect.
> I dont like pills and avoid them if I can


Nothing to like about any of that. Shit man I feel for you. Do stronger cannabis strains help with the pain management?


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 13, 2016)

jonnyquest said:


> Man that sucks im sorry and it's a shame about your plants as well.
> If you have any suspicion that it might be MS that you are developing you should be really insistent on having tests performed as early as possible, the sooner you start the sooner you can act and attempt to slow the progress. You are at least lucky to live in an area with medical cannabis although obviously that's relative especially after some cunt has just jacked your plant. My friends mother has MS and has been arrested several times for cannabis charges in the UK despite the obvious severity of her condition, things will change soon hopefully


Looking back symptoms started well over 10 yrs ago.
When you are a bodybuilder Drs never see a sick person, they just think they see someone with a need for drugs I think.
They think I am a hypochondriac or something.
I just quit going to the Dr for yrs as a result.
So many different things go wrong with me it would take a page to write them all.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nothing to like about any of that. Shit man I feel for you. Do stronger cannabis strains help with the pain management?


I havent found relief from pain or spasming with anything honestly.
I get anxiety with high cannabis doses, so maybe I dont take enough to get relief.
Too much gives me tremors, and its not from being a newbie, 7 yrs now I smoke everyday.
Maybe pain pills will work, but I wont take that shit, at least not yet.
I tried Soma, and helped very slightly, but gave me 3 day headache as soon as it wore of (2hrs)
I have a box of pills I wont take lol.


----------



## innerG (Sep 13, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> Thanks bro ordered that shiz thing is sweet !!


You gotta play around with them a bit but once you get the hang of it it's great, especially for the price. You literally have to put mine like 1-2" away from the buds to get the best focus

The 'macro' lens is the one you'll want to use for trichs


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 13, 2016)

innerG said:


> You gotta play around with them a bit but once you get the hang of it it's great, especially for the price. You literally have to put mine like 1-2" away from the buds to get the best focus
> 
> The 'macro' lens is the one you'll want to use for trichs


Thanks for the line man dealt appreciate it now I don't have to go get a loop !


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Long car rides do my back in, but I am still trying to get it fixed.
> Chiropractor made it 3x worse on Friday.
> I guess that was a bad idea.
> There is speculation that have the beginning of MS (PT Dr. opinion), but the regular Drs wont tell me anything and say there no test for it and say I dont fit the profile for it.


If your in South Sac I can get meds to you on my way to or from the BBQ in December. We'll just stay in touch here on RIU.
TMB-


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 13, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> If your in South Sac I can get meds to you on my way to or from the BBQ in December. We'll just stay in touch here on RIU.
> TMB-


Most forums have jerks on them, Im glad to be here with you guys!
I want to stay positive, December is 3 months..who knows.
Ill keep my fingers crossed for a recovery.


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Most forums have jerks on them, Im glad to be here with you guys!
> I want to stay positive, December is 3 months..who knows.
> Ill keep my fingers crossed for a recovery.


Just "paying it forward" brother. I need to keep my good karma flowing, so a donation to a patient in need of meds should help keep my good karma flowing in the right direction. Positive energy going out equals positive energy coming in.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 14, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Just "paying it forward" brother. I need to keep my good karma flowing, so a donation to a patient in need of meds should help keep my good karma flowing in the right direction. Positive energy going out equals positive energy coming in.
> TMB-


as some ppl can attest on riu...that's EXACTLY how I roll treeman....good to see this sort of positive stuff happening thankyou from crazy fruit


----------



## supchaka (Sep 14, 2016)

6 weeks +2 rawr baby.


----------



## Backyard dirt (Sep 14, 2016)

Pennywise, buds in the morning sun. They are thin but I think that's the way this phenotype leans.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Sep 14, 2016)

I picked up some serenade this year online as I don't have a hydro store nearby. Hoping to prevent losing 20-40 percent of my crop as I've done in previous years. With that's being said, I'm 3-4 weeks into flower and no mold or rot yet. Should I be spraying them now to be preventative or wait till last few weeks or until mold shows?


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 14, 2016)

DankBudzzz said:


> I picked up some serenade this year online as I don't have a hydro store nearby. Hoping to prevent losing 20-40 percent of my crop as I've done in previous years. With that's being said, I'm 3-4 weeks into flower and no mold or rot yet. Should I be spraying them now to be preventative or wait till last few weeks or until mold shows?


I think it works best as a preventative,


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 14, 2016)

Frosty buds......a week or so....trics getting milky...if the caterpillar don't get it all...


----------



## Backyard dirt (Sep 14, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Frosty buds......a week or so....trics getting milky...if the caterpillar don't get it all...


Lots of fresh, white pistils. Don't let the budworms call the shots......unless they are really bad.


----------



## fumble (Sep 14, 2016)

It's mantis mating season...they are everywhere lol...the big fat females are ready to lay eggs


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I think it works best as a preventative,


Its all like that. Some people buy it for those reasons and some think they can hose it on when they have problems.....Work your IPM and you dont have the problems to begin with.....


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 14, 2016)

Fumble those are some great shots


----------



## fumble (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks Bassman 
This is Fugly...it is about 11 plants in there that were the worst of the worst after the fire that I was going to toss in the garbage. Mr. Fumble said hold on now and put them all in the 100....now it is one of the best looking girls out there.


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 14, 2016)

fumble said:


> It's mantis mating season...they are everywhere lol...the big fat females are ready to lay eggs


Is that Luther Vandross I hear playing in the background?
TMB-
Great photos!


----------



## sauceulike (Sep 14, 2016)

DankBudzzz said:


> I picked up some serenade this year online as I don't have a hydro store nearby. Hoping to prevent losing 20-40 percent of my crop as I've done in previous years. With that's being said, I'm 3-4 weeks into flower and no mold or rot yet. Should I be spraying them now to be preventative or wait till last few weeks or until mold shows?


I also pick up some serenade and sprayed my girls yeaterday.Lets hope it holds off the dreaded bud rot!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

DankBudzzz said:


> Should I be spraying them now to be preventative or wait till last few weeks or until mold shows?


You should ALWAYS be doing whatever you need to do as preventative. No you shouldnt wait until you see mold. I would have thought that to be very clear. How long have you been growing? And Im not trying to knock you by asking that, just trying to understand why you would think throwing some serenade on it when the shit is already there is the solution....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

Integrated Pest Management, people obviously need to type this into whatever search they use and take that information in......


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 14, 2016)

Backyard dirt said:


> Lots of fresh, white pistils. Don't let the budworms call the shots......unless they are really bad.


Trying, I really dont want to spray at this point so I am hand picking the twice a day.....today only 3, the first day 11.... unless there is secret spray, the buds are to far along i think to spray and its only on this one plant.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Sep 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You should ALWAYS be doing whatever you need to do as preventative. No you shouldnt wait until you see mold. I would have thought that to be very clear. How long have you been growing? And Im not trying to knock you by asking that, just trying to understand why you would think throwing some serenade on it when the shit is already there is the solution....


Don't be a dick haha, been growing for 7 or 8 years but mainly indoor, outdoor has always been for fun but trying to get more serious, i see most people saying they spray down after bud rot starts, where I am it's always over 80 percent humidity for September, October and majority of August... I know it stinks so I just wanted to confirm before I douse my plants. Cheers


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

I wasnt be a dick, just being straight man. In my world brutal honesty is what thats called


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

read up on integrated pest management and what you can do to deter before it happens, if thats at all possible in your area/setup.


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> ... ...In my world brutal honesty is what thats called




...it's not about who's being nice.
It's about helping you be better at your craft.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 14, 2016)

Talking to someone like they're an idiot isn't dickish at all.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Sep 14, 2016)

First rain in three weeks so I'll use this opportunity to treck out (guerilla) and spray them good with serenade after a good shakedown


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

Who's talking to someone like they're an idiot? 

That were the case I would have started out with are you fucking dense or what? 

I didnt do that


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 14, 2016)

Aaaanyways....

_*Black DOG*_


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

Nice flowers


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nice flowers


Thanx brutha


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 14, 2016)

_*Pineapple Skunk*_


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 14, 2016)

ok...
Before you say it...
I took these pics before I cleared out dead foliage, cut out rot, fed, Sprayed Actinovate,... Any of it.
Lol


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 14, 2016)

Not all good news
My Ultra Sour was lookin badass till I found this bullshit...
Shes not with us anymore


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> Not all good news
> My Ultra Sour was lookin badass till I found this bullshit...
> Shes not with us anymore
> View attachment 3780955
> View attachment 3780957


Straight to the hash pile eh


----------



## fumble (Sep 14, 2016)

Well that sucks


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> Not all good news
> My Ultra Sour was lookin badass till I found this bullshit...
> Shes not with us anymore
> View attachment 3780955
> View attachment 3780957


freeze that & shake out the trichs with dry ice.....yum yum


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Sep 14, 2016)

fumble said:


> It's mantis mating season...they are everywhere lol...the big fat females are ready to lay eggs


Badass


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 14, 2016)

Professor Chaos is rocking the HSO strains

I have been thinking about getting some purple skunk and green crack from them


----------



## fumble (Sep 14, 2016)

Smoking some Green Crack now


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

I like Green Crack and 707 Headband from them, oh and Blue Dream is pretty good too if you like BD


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 14, 2016)

fumble said:


> Smoking some Green Crack now


So thats like a sativa dom fruity girl?



Vnsmkr said:


> I like Green Crack and 707 Headband from them, oh and Blue Dream is pretty good too if you like BD


All the BD I ever had seems Blueberry dom for sure.
I never got the hazey pheno.
Although the 2 BD clones I had outside from the club were very different somehow.
One was darker and started flowering 10 days later.

I grew a 707 HB clone 3 yrs ago and it was terrible weed, you never know with local clones, but it put me of on HB since


----------



## fumble (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeah I think so . Pretty nice


----------



## papapayne (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> So thats like a sativa dom fruity girl?
> 
> 
> All the BD I ever had seems Blueberry dom for sure.
> ...


Being where I am I dont really have a clone option . Everything I run is from seed and all those seeds I mentioned came fro HSO and I would buy them again. I still have a bunch of Green Crack, but I gifted the last Blue Dreams and 707 Headband to my hash friend.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

Yes GC is like a fruity girl, but the ones Ive grown are very quick to grow, very indica similar imo. Single cola dominant and more broad leaves than narrow leaves. Of course my area and straight to flower hours have something to do with that, but Id still say indica dom


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

*From Seedfinder:

Humboldt Seed Organisation - Green Crack
One of California's most famous cash crops has now become a global icon.

HSO is proud to introduce this elite selection, branded with the classic Skunk#1 x a pure isolated Afghani. The exquisite sweet mango essence is one of the most important features of this strain. The other main feature is, it produces more than most strains. Grows vigorously and flowers quickly and profusely. Multiple bud sites allow for a huge yield, making her a queen cash cropper.

Flowering Days: 60-65 days
THC: High
Production: High
Outdoor Height: up to 4.5m

Strain:* Green Crack
*Breeder:* Humboldt Seed Org.
*Location:* indoor, outdoor
*Type:* mostly indica
*Flowering:* ~63 days
Only female seeds.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 14, 2016)

I made a bit of a mess of my lawn, but I got the cover on the greenhouse and got it all batoned down before the storm. 

 

Also got a few of the tops tied over that were touching the cover.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> I made a bit of a mess of my lawn, but I got the cover on the greenhouse and got it all batoned down before the storm.
> 
> View attachment 3781136
> 
> ...


Looking great. Nice jungle you got going in there


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 15, 2016)

Where do you guys buy your HSO beans?


----------



## fumble (Sep 15, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> I made a bit of a mess of my lawn, but I got the cover on the greenhouse and got it all batoned down before the storm.
> 
> View attachment 3781136
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## fumble (Sep 15, 2016)

This girl just escaped the mouth of a lizard and is telling it to back the eff off


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 15, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Where do you guys buy your HSO beans?


Attitude and Choice seedbank.
I have 6 of their shirts too, from my spring order 2 yrs ago.


----------



## TrimothyLeary (Sep 15, 2016)

Identity confirmed as a Rove beetle. Hired.

I've got an undocumented alien applying for a job on my pest management team. Can't tell if he's a double agent. Or a he, for that matter.

Dark brown/black
1/4" long, slow, short legs, no visible wings, no visible damage to plant.
East Coast zone 5B. Found on the underside of a younger leaf.

A cookie to the gardener who identifies it.
Please say juvenile Rove beetle.


----------



## Backyard dirt (Sep 15, 2016)

fumble said:


> This girl just escaped the mouth of a lizard and is telling it to back the eff off


Dang! Any bigger and you've got a new pet.


----------



## fumble (Sep 15, 2016)

Backyard dirt said:


> Dang! Any bigger and you've got a new pet.


Believe it or not she is kinda small...compared to some of the other females. The males are all the same size lol


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> *From Seedfinder:
> 
> Humboldt Seed Organisation - Green Crack
> One of California's most famous cash crops has now become a global icon.
> ...




NEXT STRAIN 

*Green Crack*
5 out of 5 based on 4 customer ratings
4 customer reviews Give us your feedback!
Green Crack by Humboldt Seed Organization is a Sativa-dominant feminized cannabis strain conceived for cannabis connoisseurs. If you buy Green Crack cannabis seeds, you will discover a rounded, stable, high-yielding, fruity plant that grows incredibly fast. Read more >


Feminized seed
Genotype: 60% Sativa / 40% Indica
THC: 18%
CBD: 0.1%
Indoor flowering: 60-65 days
Indoor yield: 10-15+ oz/yd2
Outdoor yield: 35-106+ oz/plant
Outdoor height: 3-10+ ft
I guess they cant decide lol, thats from HSO website


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

hahaha, I can attest to the high is similar to a sativa (up beat) though to be honest Ive not had something couchlock me in fucking years, I mean 15-20 years


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Where do you guys buy your HSO beans?


Attitude


----------



## papapayne (Sep 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> hahaha, I can attest to the high is similar to a sativa (up beat) though to be honest Ive not had something couchlock me in fucking years, I mean 15-20 years


Yea, I hear so often from non smokers, that shit just makes ya lazy and sit on the couch...What strain where! I would love to have some more "sit the fuck down and relax...whether your brain allows it or not weed."


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 15, 2016)

I love GC !


----------



## fumble (Sep 15, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Yea, I hear so often from non smokers, that shit just makes ya lazy and sit on the couch...What strain where! I would love to have some more "sit the fuck down and relax...whether your brain allows it or not weed."


No kidding! I need something that will straight knock me the fck back


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Where do you guys buy your HSO beans?


Herbies


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2016)

fumble said:


> This girl just escaped the mouth of a lizard and is telling it to back the eff off


Some great pics lately mrs fumble attenborough


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Yea, I hear so often from non smokers, that shit just makes ya lazy and sit on the couch...What strain where! I would love to have some more "sit the fuck down and relax...whether your brain allows it or not weed."


Even on fill indicas i find it hard to mot wanna be creative and do something


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2016)

fumble said:


> No kidding! I need something that will straight knock me the fck back


Tmbs orange hits me pretty hard when i had 3 hits in 5 mins the other day...but i think it was more my eyes are fucking burning i cant walk anywhere cos i cant see lol


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Even on fill indicas i find it hard to mot wanna be creative and do something


let the plants mature longer.....way longer...........no, longer yet.........ok, now 2 more weeks.....I guarantee couchlock


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> let the plants mature longer.....way longer...........no, longer yet.........ok, now 2 more weeks.....I guarantee couchlock


That is something ive been guilty of pulling indicas with only cloudy trichs...
Im getting better thanks to you guys


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> let the plants mature longer.....way longer...........no, longer yet.........ok, now 2 more weeks.....I guarantee couchlock


I have flowered some in the past till way past ripe.
The effect s you I retarded and slow, not the effect I am aiming for.
But I prefer sativas lately


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

I havent been retarded and slow for quite a fukn while now, but all I really fuck with are sativas or heavy leaning sativas and usually 1 indica leaner in there for night time smoke, but hell even those dont knock me down like you talk about. My tolerance is WAY HIGH, I mean sort of stupid high. Anyway, sativas are the best for upbeat, you just need to find the one that keeps you smiling and not on the paranoid tip. That strain does exist, trust me


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I havent been retarded and slow for quite a fukn while now, but all I really fuck with are sativas or heavy leaning sativas and usually 1 indica leaner in there for night time smoke, but hell even those dont knock me down like you talk about. My tolerance is WAY HIGH, I mean sort of stupid high. Anyway, sativas are the best for upbeat, you just need to find the one that keeps you smiling and not on the paranoid tip. That strain does exist, trust me


The last two years ive been leaning towards the 50/50 hybrids


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 15, 2016)

Everything is finished up and back in place.


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 15, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Everything is finished up and back in place.
> 
> View attachment 3781748
> 
> ...


So epic man that's such a ba job and spot 
!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2016)

1st pic is killer


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 15, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Everything is finished up and back in place.
> 
> View attachment 3781748
> 
> ...


Now that is cleaned up...looks great.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Sep 15, 2016)

3-4 weeks flowering for most. Pics 1 and 2 is dinafem og kush, starting to get those fall colors! Pics 3 and 4 are bc early blueberry, pics 5 and 6 is barneys farm vanilla kush , and pic 6 is another bc early blueberry. Most of these are I. 5 gallon pots as I got a super late start.


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 15, 2016)

DankBudzzz said:


> 3-4 weeks flowering for most. Pics 1 and 2 is dinafem og kush, starting to get those fall colors! Pics 3 and 4 are bc early blueberry, pics 5 and 6 is barneys farm vanilla kush , and pic 6 is another bc early blueberry. Most of these are I. 5 gallon pots as I got a super late start.


awesome colors on the OG....great looking ladies.....I grow most of my plants in 5 - 15 gal pots with great results. I am going to try a laundry basket and landscape fabric ....modified smart pot.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2016)

took my weekly pic the other day for week 6 of crop three just been busy as hell built a buddy a ghouse in PDX yesterday
and today the girl turned 6


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2016)

Triple Purple Rhino gave me 4 of 5 purple on the test batch
triple purple doja 9 franks gift
 gods gift


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2016)

TPR is the first male I have had from my seed stock to have purple stamen it is so purple


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> took my weekly pic the other day for week 6 of crop three just been busy as hellView attachment 3781886 built a buddy a ghouse in PDX yesterdayView attachment 3781889
> and today the girl turned 6View attachment 3781887


Plants look great
I need a greenhouse like that for my chillis 
Happy bday to lil miss


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I havent been retarded and slow for quite a fukn while now, but all I really fuck with are sativas or heavy leaning sativas and usually 1 indica leaner in there for night time smoke, but hell even those dont knock me down like you talk about. My tolerance is WAY HIGH, I mean sort of stupid high. Anyway, sativas are the best for upbeat, you just need to find the one that keeps you smiling and not on the paranoid tip. That strain does exist, trust me


By retarded I man I cant think well.
Its not enjoyable, but not like paranoid just not a quality high.
Im not talking about finding yourself staring at the screen and not seeing it.
I dont mind that kinda high at night occasionally.

What sativas do you prefer for smiling without paranoia?
Now that I am going from seed primarily Im starting my search all over again.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> By retarded I man I cant think well.
> Its not enjoyable, but not like paranoid just not a quality high.
> Im not talking about finding yourself staring at the screen and not seeing it.
> I dont mind that kinda high at night occasionally.
> ...


Sounds like u need a bowl of DMT


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 15, 2016)

Love DMT wish I knew how to make some for personal


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> Love DMT wish I knew how to make some for personal


Grass clippings ...lots of grass clippings and patience lol is one way


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 15, 2016)

Lol yeah my cousin said he used to make it in jail with grass I called bs on him he is no longer with us though .... R.I.P cuzo


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> Lol yeah my cousin said he used to make it in jail with grass I called bs on him he is no longer with us though .... R.I.P cuzo


The wattle tree in aust is a source to extract it from..at one stage in aust history they were going to ban the golden wattle but its native to australia and would have been to hard.
Im at the age now where im happy just with weed and booze thank fuck im not 20 cos theres that much shit around these days i know i would have tried...i need to keep what brain cells i have left in gd health


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Sounds like u need a bowl of DMT


Isnt DMT that chemical made by the Pineal gland n the brain and helps you use 3rd eye and be in touch with more dimensions and all that?


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 15, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Isnt DMT that chemical made by the Pineal gland n the brain and helps you use 3rd eye and be in touch with more dimensions and all that?


Hell yeah it is !


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 15, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> Hell yeah it is !


And you can make it from grass?


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 15, 2016)

Not sure but that's what ppl say I've never really messed with it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> By retarded I man I cant think well.
> Its not enjoyable, but not like paranoid just not a quality high.
> Im not talking about finding yourself staring at the screen and not seeing it.
> I dont mind that kinda high at night occasionally.
> ...


Quantum Kush (TGA or Homegrown Natural Wonders), Sinfully Sour (Sincity Seeds), Black Malawi (Greenman Organics) makes me giggle.


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Straight to the hash pile eh


You got it, brutha


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> freeze that & shake out the trichs with dry ice.....yum yum


I do some dry ice shake every year
This plant is getting blown onto butane dab
Dabs sell faster


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 16, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Professor Chaos is rocking the HSO strains
> 
> I have been thinking about getting some purple skunk and green crack from them





fumble said:


> Smoking some Green Crack now





Vnsmkr said:


> I like Green Crack and 707 Headband from them, oh and Blue Dream is pretty good too if you like BD


Yall like GC? It was getting dark by the time I got to her. I didnt post them because they're horribly dark... and her and I have been fight Botrytis hard, this year. She's fighting well.

_*Green Crack*_


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 16, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> ... ... you never know with local clones...


_*The Attitude Seedbank*_
You always know what youre getting


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 16, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> I made a bit of a mess of my lawn, but I got the cover on the greenhouse and got it all batoned down before the storm.
> 
> View attachment 3781136
> 
> ...


Beautiful greenhouse
Beautiful ladies


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 16, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Where do you guys buy your HSO beans?


_*Attitude Seedbank*_
It's the only seedbank Humboldt will recommend.


----------



## nick559 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## vino4russ (Sep 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Triple Purple Rhino gave me 4 of 5 purple on the test batchView attachment 3781890
> triple purple doja 9View attachment 3781891 franks gift
> View attachment 3781892 gods giftView attachment 3781893


Awesome looking ladies Dr......where do I get the beans ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 16, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Isnt DMT that chemical made by the Pineal gland n the brain and helps you use 3rd eye and be in touch with more dimensions and all that?


Make it english...tripping of yer head


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 16, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> _*Attitude Seedbank*_
> It's the only seedbank Humboldt will recommend.


Wish a company utilizing a US name would provide their beans via US banks.


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 16, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Wish a company utilizing a US name would provide their beans via US banks.


What's up Smidge?
I don't see you here as often these days. Did you recover ANYTHING from this years grow?
Good luck,
TMB-


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 16, 2016)

I actually still have some getaway specials going, but all time record rainfall June-August beat it up pretty good. I'll take some pics soon and post, but they're ugly. I've also been dealing with two different health issues that has had me down for a month or more. Thanks for asking.

On a side note my latest indoor run was best ever. Over 5 units of dank!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Quantum Kush (TGA or Homegrown Natural Wonders), Sinfully Sour (Sincity Seeds), Black Malawi (Greenman Organics) makes me giggle.


Those all sound great, but seems limited availability on some


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 16, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I actually still have some getaway specials going, but all time record rainfall June-August beat it up pretty good. I'll take some pics soon and post, but they're ugly. I've also been dealing with two different health issues that has had me down for a month or more. Thanks for asking.
> On a side note my latest indoor run was best ever. Over 5 units of dank!


Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Make it english...tripping of yer head


You think ts more likely tripping than reaching a 4th dimension temporarily?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Those all sound great, but seems limited availability on some


Well, cannabis really is different for different people. Me, I have extremely high tolerance so what makes me giggle may make you giggle, but it also may make you whig out. You wont know until you try, though I definitely dont think any of those would. Look for heavy leaning sativa hybrids. Theres a bean list somewhere in my thread with everything I have and which have been run, the list is alot longer than those 3.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

10 years ago I grew some Durban Poison from Marijuana-seeds.nl and it was like that, made me and my mate who was smoking with me at the time just giggle.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 10 years ago I grew some Durban Poison from Marijuana-seeds.nl and it was like that, made me and my mate who was smoking with me at the time just giggle.


I have a theory in that different is stronger.
I mean that some strains are very similar, and strains that you havent ever had or not for long seem stronger.
The first time I try new strains will be different than any other time (usually)


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 16, 2016)

Honeybeecherry pie x stumbleweed poison warp


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 16, 2016)

How's the cherry pie X stumbleweed smell? I'm interested in this strain as somebody was kind enough to send me a few lol.


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 16, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> How's the cherry pie X stumbleweed smell? I'm interested in this strain as somebody was kind enough to send me a few lol.


Mild right now,plus touching everything my hands are black and sticky.so only first few get fair smell test.


----------



## fumble (Sep 16, 2016)

Two phenos of Lavender Dream. One leaning to the Blue Dream and one more towards the Lavender


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 16, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> You think ts more likely tripping than reaching a 4th dimension temporarily?


Honestly im not qualified to say,i just wrote that reply drunk last nite.
I have heard first hand the out of body exp plenty of times but a lot with an alien type feel which is hard to explain here in words.
Compared to mushies and lsd one friend said sometimes u get the 4th dimension exp but with dmt you get it everytime providing the dose is the right amount


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 16, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I actually still have some getaway specials going, but all time record rainfall June-August beat it up pretty good. I'll take some pics soon and post, but they're ugly. I've also been dealing with two different health issues that has had me down for a month or more. Thanks for asking.
> 
> On a side note my latest indoor run was best ever. Over 5 units of dank!


Hope your better mate...bad health as we get older is a sad thing 
If yer ever feeling down i got a pic or two i can pm you to make you feel a lot better ...or sorry for me lol


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Sep 16, 2016)

Hso blue dream, I'm thinkin a week, two max til harvest, any second opinions, would appreciate it!


----------



## mmmpquad (Sep 16, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Dang I do have a very fast metabolism.. I still eat edibles for the medicinal effect.. ill try a triple dose next time


I usually eat a 100mg brownie a couple hours before bed if I really want to sleep. It's tough though because there is no going back and it takes so long to kick in. I guess like mushrooms ya know. Before bed is the best though because if you're too high you just go to bed.


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 16, 2016)

Just ordered some cookies and Chem today sounds so yummy


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 16, 2016)

@TWS 

#1 of twelve today
​


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @TWS
> 
> #1 of twelve today
> View attachment 3782664​


Looks nice @Aeroknow


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looks nice @Aeroknow


Thx dude!!!
I've been patiently waiting for my fish this year. And than all of a sudden, FISH ON!!!! Over and over. Pissing off the locals up there.


@Garden Boss 
Where the fuck you at bro


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Thx dude!!!
> I've been patiently waiting for my fish this year. And than all of a sudden, FISH ON!!!! Over and over. Pissing off the locals up there.
> 
> 
> ...


Ha I know you have been. Good to see you catching


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 16, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @TWS
> 
> #1 of twelve today
> View attachment 3782664​


Hell yes brother!
Looks like fun!
Keep us updated.
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 16, 2016)

DblBrryInvestments said:


> Hso blue dream, I'm thinkin a week, two max til harvest, any second opinions, would appreciate it!
> 
> View attachment 3782497 View attachment 3782498 View attachment 3782499 View attachment 3782500


Week max I'd say. Looks great bud.....lol. Watch for bud rot, I have a strain I need to take the fat buds a week or two early. If not they often rot. After years of growing this strain, I know to harvest those buds early.
TMB-


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Sep 17, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Week max I'd say. Looks great bud.....lol. Watch for bud rot, I have a strain I need to take the fat buds a week or two early. If not they often rot. After years of growing this strain, I know to harvest those buds early.
> TMB-


That's what I was thinkin, thanks for the feedback!

I'm in Socal, High Desert to be exact, so my conditions never really permit for bud rot thankfully, especially being on top of my IPM like I have been this year.

The only time I ever get bud rot is from those damn caterpillars, but I haven't even run into any this year at all and have been on top of my BT, spinosad, and occasional greencure sprays, I've probably seen one moth on the ladies throughout the whole season.


----------



## shaggy340 (Sep 17, 2016)

Ok heres a long due update only grew two thc strains this year 9lb hammer pic one and two shes already frosting up and pic three is the Skywalker doing well and my two cbd strains are Lucy's lion and harlequin pics four and five hope every one has had a good season.


----------



## mmmpquad (Sep 17, 2016)

DblBrryInvestments said:


> Hso blue dream, I'm thinkin a week, two max til harvest, any second opinions, would appreciate it!
> 
> View attachment 3782497 View attachment 3782498 View attachment 3782499 View attachment 3782500


Looks about right to me. Great job.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 17, 2016)

This Sacramento weather looks great for a long grow season, Im so pissed.
Close to 100* next few days, and some 90's also


----------



## Willywonka1234 (Sep 17, 2016)

Pinapple chunk 4 weeks flower. She's going to have a good yield


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 17, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> This Sacramento weather looks great for a long grow season, Im so pissed.
> Close to 100* next few days, and some 90's also


Sac town....I have allot of relatives on the Italian side of the family there........love T" street trees.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2016)

Looks ready to me!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 17, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Sac town....I have allot of relatives on the Italian side of the family there........love T" street trees.


I thought you might be Italian based solely on screen-name.
My area isnt nice like that, south side.


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 17, 2016)

Had to cut the Kosher Kush it had some caterpillar damage and some bud rot the plant didn't yield much but it's cool still got a couple plants left
  
 
  
Everyone's plants are looking great, Good Luck and Much Success. Peace


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 17, 2016)

pmt62382 said:


> ... Everyone's plants are looking great, Good Luck and Much Success. Peace


...and to you, man!


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 17, 2016)

_*Random Bud Shots Taken Today...*_
_*        *_


----------



## DankBudzzz (Sep 17, 2016)

Damn sexy bitches, must be getting close chop time?


ProfessorChaos420 said:


> _*Random Bud Shots Taken Today...*_
> _*View attachment 3783420 View attachment 3783421 View attachment 3783422 View attachment 3783423 View attachment 3783424 View attachment 3783425 View attachment 3783426 View attachment 3783427 *_


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 17, 2016)

DankBudzzz said:


> Damn sexy bitches, must be getting close chop time?


Thank you.
Overdrive and Molasses this coming week.
Flush the next week.
I expect to see amber trichomes on most of my girls by Oct. 1st. Im getting milky trichs on almost all, now


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 17, 2016)

I wish you guys could smell this batch, I did a little mini 2lb run and poured it a little to thin, but damn if it isn't the tastiest dab of Cookies I've ever had!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 17, 2016)

DblBrryInvestments said:


> Hso blue dream, I'm thinkin a week, two max til harvest, any second opinions, would appreciate it!
> 
> View attachment 3782497 View attachment 3782498 View attachment 3782499 View attachment 3782500


In the high desert of san berdo? With no shade cloth? Good job, suns a scorcher out here.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

Im just fucking curious how it is threads over here are deleted which are talking about REAL shit, but yet SHIT like this is allowed? Really? Nothing has been deleted recently that I know of, but it definitely happens. One look over at toke and talk....Again REALLY?
*I finally learned how to suck a dick without gagging.*


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Im just fucking curious how it is threads over here are deleted which are talking about REAL shit, but yet SHIT like this is allowed? Really? Nothing has been deleted recently that I know of, but it definitely happens. One look over at toke and talk....Again REALLY?
> *I finally learned how to suck a dick without gagging.*


Shit like what?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 18, 2016)

DblBrryInvestments said:


> Hso blue dream, I'm thinkin a week, two max til harvest, any second opinions, would appreciate it!
> 
> View attachment 3782497 View attachment 3782498 View attachment 3782499 View attachment 3782500


Great looking bush well done


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Im just fucking curious how it is threads over here are deleted which are talking about REAL shit, but yet SHIT like this is allowed? Really? Nothing has been deleted recently that I know of, but it definitely happens. One look over at toke and talk....Again REALLY?
> *I finally learned how to suck a dick without gagging.*


Remember my thread got banned not long ago on tnt...maybe that moderator is gay and just likes these new threads with guys talking about sucking dick


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

you dont think he was scared of the toilet paper stuck to the hershey bar? LMFAO


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

Fukn killing myself laughing here @ruby fruit


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Im just fucking curious how it is threads over here are deleted which are talking about REAL shit, but yet SHIT like this is allowed? Really? Nothing has been deleted recently that I know of, but it definitely happens. One look over at toke and talk....Again REALLY?
> *I finally learned how to suck a dick without gagging.*


Hope it was a chick and if so...go girl.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

Nah it was a dude who started the thread


----------



## fumble (Sep 18, 2016)

There is a select group in T&T that can do and say any damn thing they please without any consequences. It's pretty fcked up...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

fumble said:


> There is a select group in T&T that can do and say any damn thing they please without any consequences. It's pretty fcked up...


I mean WHATEVER they want


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I mean WHATEVER they want


One of em i think was cool
Now i think hes on meth and its a contest to see if he can outshock others such is his change


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

Hell they over here deleting shit now. Dont like being called out apparently. Keep that important SHIT up there yeah, shit about sucking dick


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

If you talk about how much xanax and coke you trade you are fine though....talk about that all day long


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hell they over here deleting shit now. Dont like being called out apparently. Keep that important SHIT up there yeah, shit about sucking dick


Imagine if that dick had a hershey bar smudge on it prior


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I mean WHATEVER they want





fumble said:


> There is a select group in T&T that can do and say any damn thing they please without any consequences. It's pretty fcked up...


Yeah, I've just resigned myself to the threads that I can learn from
Fuck the arguing. Fuck the mods with egos.
I mainly go through grows and grow journals by really good gardeners with similar grow conditions.
Hell, outside of this thread, Im not on here much at all.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 18, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> Yeah, I've just resigned myself to the threads that I can learn from
> Fuck the arguing. Fuck the mods with egos.
> I mainly go through grows and grow journals by really good gardeners with similar grow conditions.
> Hell, outside of this thread, Im not on here much at all.


Same !
Now im going to bed i will get up in the morning piss and grab coffee then log in to look at the latest bud shots


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> Yeah, I've just resigned myself to the threads that I can learn from
> Fuck the arguing. Fuck the mods with egos.
> I mainly go through grows and grow journals by really good gardeners with similar grow conditions.
> Hell, outside of this thread, Im not on here much at all.


Yeah I been watching the same threads for a while now. Lately I been bored so I sometimes see whats in the other sections to find that SHIT. So yeah, back to my watch list


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Sep 18, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> In the high desert of san berdo? With no shade cloth? Good job, suns a scorcher out here.


I'm a lil north of San bern, but the sun still scorches out here, never really been an issue for me, ladies seem to love it.

Definitely prefer my conditions over, let's say Oregon or Washington.

Thanks for the kind words tho, appreciate it!



ruby fruit said:


> Great looking bush well done


Thanks, gonna pull her either Thursday or Friday, I cannot wait!!

I'll definitely post some pics of the bud, gonna be goin with a dry trim. Had a few autos I experimented with a few weekends ago, and the wet trim may look a tad bit better, but holy shit, that dry trim bud smells and tastes and amazing, super sticky, and perfectly moist throughout the whole bud.

I also picked up a lil closed column extractor with a dewaxing sleeve over the weekend from best value.

Not too crazy of a set up to most people here, but it's an upgrade for me fer sure, can't wait to try it out.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 18, 2016)

DblBrryInvestments said:


> I'm a lil north of San bern, but the sun still scorches out here, never really been an issue for me, ladies seem to love it.
> 
> Definitely prefer my conditions over, let's say Oregon or Washington.
> 
> ...


I expremented with a dry trim on my sr71 this season it shown me theres more than one way to skin a rabbit and better ways


----------



## fumble (Sep 18, 2016)

Its the only way I trim. De-fan and hang to dry...final trim when I have the time lol. Goes right into the jars, already cured...mmm mmm mmm


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 18, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I thought you might be Italian based solely on screen-name.
> My area isnt nice like that, south side.


Got ya.....Some live near Sutters fort and william land park....cool town though.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 18, 2016)

fumble said:


> Its the only way I trim. De-fan and hang to dry...final trim when I have the time lol. Goes right into the jars, already cured...mmm mmm mmm


Yep i learnt the benefits of that this past season will do it all the time now..defan and leave hanging then final dry trim after

I woke up with this next to me this morning fumble


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 18, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Got ya.....Some live near Sutters fort and william land park....cool town though.


Been to WLP many time for B-Day parties and days fam went to Zoo or Funderland.
Im tired of Sac so many a**holes here.
I think I am tired of the US as a whole.
I mean I would still not be fully happy anywhere.
Maybe I should find a free cave and hide lol.


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 18, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Been to WLP many time for B-Day parties and days fam went to Zoo or Funderland.
> Im tired of Sac so many a**holes here.
> I think I am tired of the US as a whole.
> I mean I would still not be fully happy anywhere.
> Maybe I should find a free cave and hide lol.


Assholes everywhere man try not to let them get you down !


----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2016)

so what's going on over here?....


----------



## moparhomo (Sep 18, 2016)

Green Thai Dragon. Still has a little while to go, but looking really frosty.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

moparhomo said:


> Green Thai Dragon. Still has a little while to go, but looking really frosty.


That looks really nice. Whats that a mix of? What breeder?


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That looks really nice. Whats that a mix of? What breeder?


Hi Vnsmkr, I think this is the one, ?
*Master Thai - Master Thai's Green Dragon*
AKA: MTGD-BX7 / MTGD-BX-7 / Green Dragon BX7

A 100% 1970's All Old School #1 Turkish ~ Afgani Indica Preserved By Master Thai. Best Flavors @ 6 weeks cure. I've Been growing this strain on & off since 1974. I feel this is the strongest plant for pain I have or have seen on this planet in the 35+ years I have been growing these fine and rare flowers. 2 hits and the pain is gone period, no other plant I have seen gets this close as a pain killer, very worth while for research study's into pain management. 

The Plant strain background is 50/50 mix of my very rare & secret Turkish Indica Landrace & a another secret Landrace Afgan Indica. This is Real Old School - the stuff you look for, but so rare, who wants to let it out once you have it. If you can find it, To date I am the only one I know of with this plant strain today. Very nice chunky Indica, very special Old School Pure Classic, very heavy narcotic, been described by many the high as colorful !!!!

Pineapple size Frosty Frosty Dripping Flowers, It gets beautiful hints of blue/purple over a Lime green frosty white red haired Flower when finished. Looks very Royal in colors. A very beautiful plant will stand out over thing in the garden & in the jar. Splendid eye and scent appeal. Heavy in yields.

A Very Heavy Medicine Plant. Very strong medicine here! Very good for pain/sleep, very calming!
Genetics: Turkish gummy indica x afgani indica (rare ssc m-21 (Victor Baarn) X m-29 (Afghani malawi hybrid) cross)
45 - 55 Days Flower
SOG, SROG

*Strain Lineage / Genealogy*

*Master Thai's Green Dragon* »»» Indica Turkey x {Victor Baarn x Afghani Malawi Hybrid} BX7
Victor Baarn x Afghani Malawi Hybrid
Victor Baarn
Unknown Indica »»» Indica


Afghani Malawi Hybrid
»»» Africa Malawi x Afghanistan
Africa Malawi »»» Sativa
Afghanistan »»» Indica


Indica Turkey »»» Indica
*Family Tree*
»»» Click to show all parents of Master Thai's Green Dragon in our dynamic family tree map.

*Crossbreeds and hybrids with "Master Thai's Green Dragon"*

*Sweet And Sour Heaven* »»» Unknown Indica x Master Thai's Green Dragon
*Kong Pow* »»» Skunk 1-Basic 5 Hybrid x Victor Baarn x Tahoe Blue x Heavenly x Master Thai's Green Dragon
*Dragons Queen* »»» Master Thai's Green Dragon x Querkle
*Sour Dragon* »»» Master Thai's Green Dragon x Sour Blue Thai


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

Sounds fuken awesome huh


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sounds fuken awesome huh


it does


----------



## fumble (Sep 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yep i learnt the benefits of that this past season will do it all the time now..defan and leave hanging then final dry trim after
> 
> I woke up with this next to me this morning fumble
> View attachment 3783944


Awww so cute! I would kiss her whole face


----------



## fumble (Sep 18, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Been to WLP many time for B-Day parties and days fam went to Zoo or Funderland.
> Im tired of Sac so many a**holes here.
> I think I am tired of the US as a whole.
> I mean I would still not be fully happy anywhere.
> Maybe I should find a free cave and hide lol.


Lol...for my BD a couple years ago my daughter and i went to the zoo. After, I wNted to take her to fairy tale town but they wouldnt let us in...my daughter was 23 at the time lol. Apparently you have to have small children


----------



## moparhomo (Sep 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That looks really nice. Whats that a mix of? What breeder?


I got a few cuts from a friend late last year. I really have no idea where it came from or if that is even what it actually is. He called it Green Thai Dragon. It's a great plant though, flowers pretty quick and very potent. It seems Vino4russ has got a good idea on what it might be.


----------



## BombbayfromDRE (Sep 18, 2016)

Shishkaberry


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 18, 2016)

fumble said:


> Lol...for my BD a couple years ago my daughter and i went to the zoo. After, I wNted to take her to fairy tale town but they wouldnt let us in...my daughter was 23 at the time lol. Apparently you have to have small children


I remember going on the rides with my daughter, the LIL coaster, and the tea cups that gave me a headache (vertigo issues), and reading books while she rode them over and over, now she is 20 and only hangs out with her BF.


----------



## santacruztodd (Sep 19, 2016)

Sour Tangie finishing up nicely


----------



## TWS (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## bassman999 (Sep 19, 2016)

Damn TWS thats nice!


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Sep 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3784703 View attachment 3784704 View attachment 3784705 View attachment 3784706 View attachment 3784707


The second pic of just bid what kind is that one


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3784703 View attachment 3784704 View attachment 3784705 View attachment 3784706 View attachment 3784707


Hi TWS, Outstanding looking ladies, super healthy.....If I may, what nutes are you using? understand if you'd rather not say.
Thanks.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 19, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Been to WLP many time for B-Day parties and days fam went to Zoo or Funderland.
> Im tired of Sac so many a**holes here.
> I think I am tired of the US as a whole.
> I mean I would still not be fully happy anywhere.
> Maybe I should find a free cave and hide lol.


I have a tarp and paracord shelter where I spend all my free time. Other than the owls and coyotes, no one around but me. It helps keep me sane.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 19, 2016)

Looking good @TWS. Have you been able to do any fishing lately?


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 19, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I have a tarp and paracord shelter where I spend all my free time. Other than the owls and coyotes, no one around but me. It helps keep me sane.


I am already insane, being alone and talking to myself all day is just a SMALL indication lol.
Just a dog with me at home most of the day.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 19, 2016)

a shot of the girls front left is Tangerine Power that smell quite incredible middle tall one is Golden goat (around 11ft) next to her is Jesus OG again around 11 ft tall.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3784703 View attachment 3784704 View attachment 3784705 View attachment 3784706 View attachment 3784707


Looking most excellent brother man.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Hi TWS, Outstanding looking ladies, super healthy.....If I may, what nutes are you using? understand if you'd rather not say.
> Thanks.


@TWS just pisses on his plants. It's the extra fishy piss he has which blows them up. Just kidding, maybe some Maxsea in there....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3784703 View attachment 3784704 View attachment 3784705 View attachment 3784706 View attachment 3784707


Beautiful job......


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 19, 2016)

Harvest day on plant 1.....and a beautiful harvest sunset


----------



## 757growin (Sep 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3784703 View attachment 3784704 View attachment 3784705 View attachment 3784706 View attachment 3784707


Awesome garden pimping. Looks like all the sacrifice is paying off. Plus some good fishing time with no guilt. Who's pup?


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> View attachment 3784963


Here's a few of mine, sunsets that is


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Here's a few of mine, sunsets that is
> View attachment 3784968 View attachment 3784972 View attachment 3784974 View attachment 3784975 View attachment 3784977


Those are the coolest...beautiful....Thanks for sharing


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Those are the coolest...beautiful....Thanks for sharing


Thanks for the kind words my friend. I used to take a lot more photos. Need to get back to that


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2016)

took a few pics today and was found of these two


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

I was actually looking for these. This is in Freemantle (Perth) WA @ruby fruit @bict @Lucky Luke , nice view


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

I love sunrises and sunsets. I am always taking pictures of those when I can. Such a powerful force the sun.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> took a few pics today and was found of these two
> View attachment 3784990 View attachment 3784991


Beautiful pics Doc


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thanks for the kind words my friend. I used to take a lot more photos. Need to get back to that


you should....you have a great perspective and an eye for it.....me, I just shoot...lol


----------



## bict (Sep 19, 2016)

Freemantle is beautiful as fuck.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

bict said:


> Freemantle is beautiful as fuck.


I agree, cool spot. I spent a month there overseeing an office while a mate was on holiday & they put me right in the esplanade right on the main drag. Fkn cool place. Wish I would have had more smoke while was there, only complaint


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I was actually looking for these. This is in Freemantle (Perth) WA @ruby fruit @bict @Lucky Luke , nice view
> View attachment 3784992 View attachment 3784993 View attachment 3784994 View attachment 3784995 View attachment 3784996 View attachment 3784997 View attachment 3784998 View attachment 3784999 View attachment 3785000 View attachment 3785001


really pretty....wow


----------



## DankBudzzz (Sep 19, 2016)

Day 3 of rain might get a break tomorrow, went out too sprAy them with serenade and give them a shake. Looking like 3-4 weeks still on most. Wish I had better quality pics .


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 19, 2016)

They look awesome man that one has some killer purple leafs !


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I love sunrises and sunsets. I am always taking pictures of those when I can. Such a powerful force the sun.


heres my favourite ever sunset pic I took myself...


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 19, 2016)

might help if I upload the photo..


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 19, 2016)

Great pics everyone.
I charged an expensive camera I cant afford.
Trying to find hobbies I can do that arent as physically taxing.
Its time for me to figure out how to use it now as they beautiful pictures have me inspired again.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 19, 2016)

One I took last year..One of my fav.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Sep 20, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> They look awesome man that one has some killer purple leafs !


Ya I know it's a dinafem og kush freebie, I took a clone but burnt the shit out of it, was gonna toss it but I'm trying to nurse it back because the colors and crystal production is killer, also the fastest flowering of the ones outdoors .


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Great pics everyone.
> I charged an expensive camera I cant afford.
> Trying to find hobbies I can do that arent as physically taxing.
> Its time for me to figure out how to use it now as they beautiful pictures have me inspired again.


Be careful of what line you get into, it can be back braking moving the needed gear.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 20, 2016)

A few of my pretty at sunset yesterday


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 20, 2016)

supchaka said:


> A few of my pretty at sunset yesterdayView attachment 3785237View attachment 3785241View attachment 3785242


Hi Sup, Meaty nugs, looks really healthy, what ya got growing?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I was actually looking for these. This is in Freemantle (Perth) WA @ruby fruit @bict @Lucky Luke , nice view
> View attachment 3784992 View attachment 3784993 View attachment 3784994 View attachment 3784995 View attachment 3784996 View attachment 3784997 View attachment 3784998 View attachment 3784999 View attachment 3785000 View attachment 3785001


I was fortunate enough to spend a week in Perth back in 1990. Loved it there as well as Sydney, Melbourne,McKay,Darwin and Jervis Bay.


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Great pics everyone.
> I charged an expensive camera I cant afford.
> Trying to find hobbies I can do that arent as physically taxing.
> Its time for me to figure out how to use it now as they beautiful pictures have me inspired again.


Learn Photoshop.
I'm a photographer and I needed to get "up with the times" in the craft after giving up tree work (20 years, I got to fat and slow). So I took a "digital arts" class at Merced J.C. to learn the "new era of photography" (the digital era, that was 15 years ago). They taught Photoshop CS2 and it was like a drug for me. I couldn't wait for that class (once a week, 4 hrs.) every week. I bought the Photoshop CS2 suite back then (black market) and I still use that version of Photoshop today. Every commercial image is Photoshopped.......100%.
To every new photographer....learn Photoshop.
TMB-


----------



## ILLwannabe (Sep 20, 2016)

Snap of Skywalker this afternoon. Everything seems to be moving smoothly. Starting to see more color changes within the plant, fading fans, darkening buds. Weather is still going to be suitable for growth, for a couple weeks hopefully. If not, harvesting sooner might not be so bad


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 20, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Learn Photoshop.
> I'm a photographer and I needed to get "up with the times" in the craft after giving up tree work (20 years, I got to fat and slow). So I took a "digital arts" class at Merced J.C. to learn the "new era of photography" (the digital era, that was 15 years ago). They taught Photoshop CS2 and it was like a drug for me. I couldn't wait for that class (once a week, 4 hrs.) every week. I bought the Photoshop CS2 suite back then (black market) and I still use that version of Photoshop today. Every commercial image is Photoshopped.......100%.
> To every new photographer....learn Photoshop.
> TMB-


I have several free PP programs, but couldnt afford the real thing.
I still dont know how to use my camera
All I ever used in the past was point in shoot in auto mode or phone


----------



## Stickyicky42O (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I have several free PP programs, but couldnt afford the real thing.
> I still dont know how to use my camera
> All I ever used in the past was point in shoot in auto mode or phone


Take a photography class at a local J.C. and learn.
What kind of camera?
TMB-


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 20, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Take a photography class at a local J.C. and learn.
> What kind of camera?
> TMB-


I haven got my back problems in check yet so anything away from my bed for more than 30 min and I wont be leaving it the next day.

Its a cheap camera to most, but for me is a major investment!
Nikon D5100 with a few lenses


----------



## jacrispy (Sep 20, 2016)

incredible bulk- peppermint kush- gsc incredible bulk incredible bulk


----------



## shaggy340 (Sep 20, 2016)

checked the lady's tonight 9lb hammer is thickening up more day by day my favorite time of the year .


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Sep 20, 2016)

Lol this praying mantis keeps finding her way to my bong at night, this is the third time she's done this.

  

Now she's hiding behind a trim tray poppin her head out... She's been startin at me for 20 mins.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 21, 2016)

You have Matntis's in the house running around?
My family would freak out


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2016)

We have loads of lizards and geckos running around ours, they eat the mozzys


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Sep 21, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> You have Matntis's in the house running around?
> My family would freak out



LOL I wish! This was out back, although I might have some running around inside for all I know. I had an egg sac hatch a few months back and started it indoors and when I checked in the cabinet they all crawled out of the paper bad and were everywhere.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 21, 2016)

Lemon Cookies almost done!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Lemon Cookies almost done!
> View attachment 3785945


Looks like something Id like to stick my face in. Hows it smell?


----------



## Route66 (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Ace Yonder (Sep 21, 2016)

A little Auto AK I got as a freebie and popped on a whim, expressing some very purdy purple.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 21, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Lemon Cookies almost done!
> View attachment 3785945


wow!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 21, 2016)

shaggy340 said:


> checked the lady's tonight 9lb hammer is thickening up more day by day my favorite time of the year .


My 9 lb Hammer is doing the same lately. Packing it on quickly.


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 21, 2016)

Little frost damage but no biggie. We still going hard here in Canada.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Sep 21, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Little frost damage but no biggie. We still going hard here in Canada. View attachment 3786071View attachment 3786072 View attachment 3786073View attachment 3786074


How far out are you ? I'm eastern Canada, no frost yet, should be safe for another two weeks at least


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 21, 2016)

DankBudzzz said:


> How far out are you ? I'm eastern Canada, no frost yet, should be safe for another two weeks at least


I'm in the south, we usually get frost early September every year


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 21, 2016)

DankBudzzz said:


> Day 3 of rain might get a break tomorrow, went out too sprAy them with serenade and give them a shake. Looking like 3-4 weeks still on most. Wish I had better quality pics .


You sprayed your plants when it's rainy? I would not advise doing that.

Have you heard about the "Rule of 140?" When you add the current temperature and the relative humidity, if the total is more than 140, then don't spray your buds with anything.

I understand that you're thinking the beneficial bacteria in Serenade will win, but you're spraying mostly water when the buds are already wet.

Another good rule is to never "put your buds to bed wet," which means don't spray in the evening.


----------



## Dabsndirtycrabz (Sep 21, 2016)

Getting the first little drizzle out here in cali, wanting it to cool down a bit so these buds can dense up some more but the high 90s looks to be in the future for cast . heres some up close look at some votex and a pan shot of my jack straw


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 21, 2016)

Rained here in Sacramento lightly this am


----------



## DankBudzzz (Sep 21, 2016)

rollitup said:


> You sprayed your plants when it's rainy? I would not advise doing that.
> 
> Have you heard about the "Rule of 140?" When you add the current temperature and the relative humidity, if the total is more than 140, then don't spray your buds with anything.
> 
> ...


I definitely agree with you but I figure there would be more damage waiting for a dry spell to spray with 4 days of straight rain, I shook them well to rid of excess water before spraying and waited until we had a short few hour break during the rain


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 21, 2016)

The pigs cut my entire patch down... I've lost everything.
My cousins son has Spinal Stenosis. Hes 19 and barely leaves his house most days. This piece of shit state wont give him a medical marijuana card to help him ease his constant pain. They'd rather give him opiates.
I was gonna give him a half pound of my strongest Indicas, and a nice knob of dab for when the pain really sucks.
So far this state has taken three years of my life over cannabis, tens of thousands of dollars in fines, and now they wanna make _*his*_ life harder.

Fuck these people and everything they do. May Karma fuck you dry, swine!


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 21, 2016)

I wont be getting on here for a while.
I wanna thank y'all for all the help. 
I mean that.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> I wont be getting on here for a while.
> I wanna thank y'all for all the help.
> I mean that.


Man I am very sorry to hear that!!! Thats fucked man


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 21, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> I wont be getting on here for a while.
> I wanna thank y'all for all the help.
> I mean that.


I feel your pain I have spinal stenosis and bad discs and lost my crop also to theft, as opposed to the govt, but they prolly keep some for themselves.

I hope better things are to come for you and your family!


----------



## fumble (Sep 21, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> The pigs cut my entire patch down... I've lost everything.
> My cousins son has Spinal Stenosis. Hes 19 and barely leaves his house most days. This piece of shit state wont give him a medical marijuana card to help him ease his constant pain. They'd rather give him opiates.
> I was gonna give him a half pound of my strongest Indicas, and a nice knob of dab for when the pain really sucks.
> So far this state has taken three years of my life over cannabis, tens of thousands of dollars in fines, and now they wanna make _*his*_ life harder.
> ...


Wow...my stomach just flipped. So sorry to hear that Professor. Good thoughts your way man


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 21, 2016)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> I wont be getting on here for a while.
> I wanna thank y'all for all the help.
> I mean that.


Sorry dude


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 21, 2016)

Baby got back 

(On a ladder)


----------



## shaggy340 (Sep 21, 2016)

Made a very small sample batch of acetone hash oil came out great used fresh frozen 9lb hammer material got it in the vacuum chamber evaporated quick in a 100f water bath have a good night all .


----------



## fumble (Sep 22, 2016)

Loving some sunshine


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

fumble said:


> Loving some sunshine
> 
> View attachment 3786718


Beautiful @fumble


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looks like something Id like to stick my face in. Hows it smell?


Like og kush and girl scout cookies, the taste is way sweeter than I could have anticipated


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> might help if I upload the photo..
> View attachment 3785062


Thats a gorgeous picture ruby, even more so in person I would imagine


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 22, 2016)

fumble said:


> Loving some sunshine
> 
> View attachment 3786718


Wow..very nice @fumble, love your back ground and location.


----------



## fumble (Sep 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Beautiful @fumble


Thanks VN!


----------



## fumble (Sep 22, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> Wow..very nice @fumble, love your back ground and location.


Thanks SlowDrawl...appreciate that


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 22, 2016)

fumble said:


> Loving some sunshine
> 
> View attachment 3786718


looks like heaven


fumble said:


> Loving some sunshine
> 
> View attachment 3786718


absolutely beautiful , would love to smoke & coffee in the middle


----------



## fumble (Sep 22, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> looks like heaven
> 
> absolutely beautiful , would love to smoke & coffee in the middle


Thank you Bob! I do that every morning


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 22, 2016)

Bubba's Gift
 
Peace


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Sep 22, 2016)

pmt62382 said:


> Bubba's Gift
> View attachment 3787112
> Peace


I love bubba of any kind!!!


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 22, 2016)

pmt62382 said:


> Bubba's Gift
> View attachment 3787112
> Peace


Same here, fine looking lady there PMT.


----------



## thegyoseedbank (Sep 22, 2016)

fumble said:


> Loving some sunshine
> 
> View attachment 3786718


What a beautiful site with the trees and plants


----------



## TWS (Sep 22, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> The second pic of just bid what kind is that one


Herijuana.


----------



## TWS (Sep 22, 2016)

Blew the lid off . 
Gonna hoop it up !


----------



## TWS (Sep 22, 2016)

Super silver .


----------



## TWS (Sep 22, 2016)

Phat momma,


----------



## TWS (Sep 22, 2016)

There is a bright lite at the end off the tunnel .


----------



## TWS (Sep 22, 2016)

Orange og


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> There is a bright lite at the end off the tunnel .
> 
> View attachment 3787164 View attachment 3787167


LMAO remember being worried they wouldn't get big enough to fill the greenhouse or even their own pots?? Oh we of little faith!


----------



## Fast50 (Sep 22, 2016)

What! TWS doing the damn thing. #thumbsup


----------



## Fast50 (Sep 22, 2016)

Awesome stuff @fumble


----------



## TWS (Sep 22, 2016)

fumble said:


> Loving some sunshine
> 
> View attachment 3786718


Awesome picture ! 
Sweetness


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

Fucking hell @TWS you blowing shit up eh brother, nice


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 22, 2016)

howdy folks been another busy week getting work done and getting ready to hit Archive yesterday. I got up yesterday at 3:45 and drove up to portland for the 11 am opening for the White Tahoe Cookies clone drop.
 being busy has we behind on my weeky pic but here it is 

crop 3 week 7 from transplant


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 22, 2016)

couple of pics from the past week


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 22, 2016)

@Doc's Dank Seeds what camera do you use?
Very nice and sharp pics!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 22, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> @Doc's Dank Seeds what camera do you use?
> Very nice and sharp pics!


nikon d7000 and i use a nikkor 105mm macro, nikkor 50mm, sigma 15 - 30mm


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> nikon d7000 and i use a nikkor 105mm macro, nikkor 50mm, sigma 15 - 30mm


Thats a NICE camera and lenses!
I was going to say dont tell me those are from a cell phone
I am trying to learn to use my D5100

I need a good macro lens


----------



## Sir72 (Sep 22, 2016)

Bounty killer


----------



## doublejj (Sep 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> Blew the lid off .
> Gonna hoop it up !
> 
> View attachment 3787152 View attachment 3787153


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> Blew the lid off .
> Gonna hoop it up !
> 
> View attachment 3787152 View attachment 3787153


man you already know but looking great buddy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 22, 2016)

triple purple doja

ellcrys ( 89 rom x tpd)
 super skunk was so sweet smelling and I was really disappointed. I cut that shit and hung it and got the skunk I was hoping for. seeded it with Chernobyl  and have three up now


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 23, 2016)

TMB update
Here's just a few of the monsters. Jesus Jilly bread by @Mohican, Mad Purps and Grand Master bread by me. I had a visitor to the garden today and they wanted pictures with the girls, so thought I'd share,....enjoy.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Sep 23, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> TMB update
> Here's just a few of the monsters. Jesus Jilly bread by @Mohican, Mad Purps and Grand Master bread by me. I had a visitor to the garden today and they wanted pictures with the girls, so thought I'd share,....enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 3787860
> ...


Theme are some beautiful plants you have there


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> TMB update
> Here's just a few of the monsters. Jesus Jilly bread by @Mohican, Mad Purps and Grand Master bread by me. I had a visitor to the garden today and they wanted pictures with the girls, so thought I'd share,....enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 3787860
> ...


Killing it @treemansbuds . That stalk under the JJ is impressive to say the least. I cant see the others but Im sure they are huge


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 23, 2016)

Mmmm Mad Purps. my favorite "purp" out of the bunch!


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 23, 2016)

purple#1 outdoor north u.k


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 23, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> TMB update
> Here's just a few of the monsters. Jesus Jilly bread by @Mohican, Mad Purps and Grand Master bread by me. I had a visitor to the garden today and they wanted pictures with the girls, so thought I'd share,....enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 3787860
> ...


Theres lessons in those pics without even being told anything...fantastic stuff treeman
That gmk must be pushing the boundaries of 8-10 units when finished.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## bassman999 (Sep 23, 2016)

@dazzyballz what strain is that?
Looks beautiful!


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 23, 2016)

Cheers matey.
Dutch passion purple#1.
9ft tall now been outdoor in cumbrian weather 6 month theyve loved the rain.hardy ass plant for northern climates will do them again.for real


bassman999 said:


> @dazzyballz what strain is that?
> Looks beautiful!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 23, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Cheers matey.
> Dutch passion purple#1.
> 9ft tall now been outdoor in cumbrian weather 6 month theyve loved the rain.hardy ass plant for northern climates will do them again.for real


Have you smoked it yet or before?
I hate to buy something if its just PRETTY, but it sure makes me want to.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

FYI anyone interested in helping and thanks to those who have. I know it's tight times for everyone. Definitely appreciated if you can help.
I have a GoFundMe account to help through shitty times.
There was a time in my life not very long ago where I would have never thought about doing something like this, but this is not that time. We are having a tough time, me being out of work for the last 13 months. I am very confident a new position is on the horizon, but not before we are without a place to live. We need some help. If you can help I will be forever indebted and I do plan to pay back in full over time. Here goes nothing.
If anyone wants the link, let me know by PM and I'll message it to you. I don't want to post my name up here for the public to see, so if you want please drop me a message. Thanks very much


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 24, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Have you smoked it yet or before?
> I hate to buy something if its just PRETTY, but it sure makes me want to.


I have smoked some purple urkle before not this strain. It has been going since the 80's and dutch pass say theres a dedicated fan base to her.if she looks like she yields...ill be a fan myslf.


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 24, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> View attachment 3788083 View attachment 3788084 View attachment 3788085 View attachment 3788087 View attachment 3788089


Hi Dazzy, Just one of the prettiest plants I've seen. I've seen this plant around for along time but never grown it, would love a update what the taste and buzz is like.... you can read stuff but real upfront opinion is much better.
Be well.


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 24, 2016)

Trimming the Kosher Kush after letting it dry for a week 
 
 
 
Peace


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 24, 2016)

Ill be putt


vino4russ said:


> Hi Dazzy, Just one of the prettiest plants I've seen. I've seen this plant around for along time but never grown it, would love a update what the taste and buzz is like.... you can read stuff but real upfront opinion is much better.
> Be well.


thanks man.
ill be putting it all on my journal dude.
its got them on from seedlins in the ground to 9footer on it so ill do a weigh in and smoke update.per plant.
on the dutch pss site it says theres a fan club of this strain been growing it years,i cant find any other info really just know its half sativa half indica


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 24, 2016)

pmt62382 said:


> Trimming the Kosher Kush after letting it dry for a week
> View attachment 3788562
> View attachment 3788564
> View attachment 3788566
> Peace


Lethal that mate.had that 24 k gold in amsterdam its kosher kush x tangie (u probz already know that)it stunk of rotten grapefruit 1 of the strongest buds ive ever had pure couchlock we had to find a pure sativa over there to bring us round of that


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 24, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> I have smoked some purple urkle before not this strain. It has been going since the 80's and dutch pass say theres a dedicated fan base to her.if she looks like she yields...ill be a fan myslf.


Ive grown urkel a few times and NEVER turned a color except the leaves


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 24, 2016)

Cherry pie x stumbleweed


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Sep 24, 2016)

Goodnight ladies, sleep well! The end is near!


----------



## MaineODGB (Sep 24, 2016)

420tycoon said:


> 3rd, and in for the season, lets see some amazing buds/ medications!


----------



## MaineODGB (Sep 24, 2016)

nuggs said:


> as a retired operator that looks like fun! greesy side down..lol





northeastmarco said:


> Eager for this season ,have to wait still about 6 weeks at least.so far my list is-
> Gtm special-did awesome last season,yield and potency
> 501 og x 501 og x sealevel-another good yielder and potency
> Buddha Tahoe og x Buddha Tahoe og x sea level -( ocean og )
> ...


Curious how it's going??
Mold, Mildew resistance?
Yield,
Quality,
Ease to clean, lol
And for Maine!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2016)

Hey @TWS you blew the top of this greenhouse & now you are putting on an expanded one....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2016)

@TWS


----------



## MaineODGB (Sep 24, 2016)

doublejj said:


> @TWS
> View attachment 3789094


This is all I've been thinking about last month. Next year! I don't care what anyone says! Organic, Soil, outdoor! True Medical!


----------



## shaggy340 (Sep 24, 2016)

ok 9lb hammer looking like its going to be some outdoor fire and a good up close bud shot shes has the most trichomes out of my strains this season pics one and two. Pic number three is skywalker shes doing well and has a nice smell. And pics four and five are cbd strains Lucy's lion and harlequin.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 24, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Hey @TWS you blew the top of this greenhouse & now you are putting on an expanded one....
> View attachment 3789093


I give it to @TWS , we had so many touching the top until an untimely power outage decided what we would do with the touching tops.....hard work pays off! Good job keepin up!


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 24, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Ill be putt
> 
> thanks man.
> ill be putting it all on my journal dude.
> ...


Look forward to your info.....Bell well


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Sep 24, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> TMB update
> Here's just a few of the monsters. Jesus Jilly bread by @Mohican, Mad Purps and Grand Master bread by me. I had a visitor to the garden today and they wanted pictures with the girls, so thought I'd share,....enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 3787860
> ...


Fuckin dynamite!


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Sep 24, 2016)

shaggy340 said:


> ok 9lb hammer looking like its going to be some outdoor fire and a good up close bud shot shes has the most trichomes out of my strains this season pics one and two. Pic number three is skywalker shes doing well and has a nice smell. And pics four and five are cbd strains Lucy's lion and harlequin.


9lb hammer


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 25, 2016)

Birthday cake.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 25, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Ive grown urkel a few times and NEVER turned a color except the leaves


Whats your temps like were i live it gets real cold @ nite itll probalby bring more of the purple out in these.


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Theres lessons in those pics without even being told anything...fantastic stuff treeman
> That gmk must be pushing the boundaries of 8-10 units when finished.


I have 2 phenos of the Grand Master & Mad Purps.....
Pheno "A" is very "Grand Master" (mother) dominant. She'll be done in 3 weeks or so.
Pheno "B" is VERY SR-71 purple kush (father) dominant. Done in 6-7 weeks, maybe more. Smells a lot like the SR-71
Same thing with the Mad Purps....
Pheno "A" favors the mom (done in 3-4 weeks), while pheno "B" favors the father, the SR-71 Purple kush. Going to be another late finisher.
TMB-


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 25, 2016)

yo guys looks like i will be at the HT LA cup the weekend of Oct 8th if anyone want to meet up and smoke out and catch up


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 25, 2016)

Where can i get my CA med card on Saturday before the Cup?


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 25, 2016)

MaineODGB said:


> Curious how it's going??
> Mold, Mildew resistance?
> Yield,
> Quality,
> ...


Some of that plan has changed and weather has not been helpful on some.look at New England outdoor thread for updates


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 25, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Whats your temps like were i live it gets real cold @ nite itll probalby bring more of the purple out in these.


High this yr 110*F and low this yr 28*F I think.
Todays forecast is 96*F and low of 60*F

Temperature dependent color change isnt as common here in Sacramento.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 25, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> High this yr 110*F and low this yr 28*F I think.
> Todays forecast is 96*F and low of 60*F
> 
> Temperature dependent color change isnt as common here in Sacramento.


Im in cumbria lake district nearly scotland ive just seen them today and they look darker than they did on thurs.theyll be down 1 day this week they yellowing on fan leafs so everythings good at mo just gotta catch em on right day.id be guttted now if i got mould....


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 25, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Im in cumbria lake district nearly scotland ive just seen them today and they look darker than they did on thurs.theyll be down 1 day this week they yellowing on fan leafs so everythings good at mo just gotta catch em on right day.id be guttted now if i got mould....


So many obstacles, bugs, molds, law, and theft.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 25, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> So many obstacles, bugs, molds, law, and theft.


You got it man,
theyve made it so far.
fingers crossed ill get a harvest


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 25, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I have 2 phenos of the Grand Master & Mad Purps.....
> Pheno "A" is very "Grand Master" (mother) dominant. She'll be done in 3 weeks or so.
> Pheno "B" is VERY SR-71 purple kush (father) dominant. Done in 6-7 weeks, maybe more. Smells a lot like the SR-71
> Same thing with the Mad Purps....
> ...


After smoking in sr71 (and still am ) i would be keen on pheno Bs thinking they may even be more potent than pheno As...
One of each sounds gd for a early and a late finisher...
Going to try and find a female from the gmk this season im not wasting these seeds hence only popping 2 in the search as id like to think in the future i can make some crosses with the pollen from some males


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 25, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I have 2 phenos of the Grand Master & Mad Purps.....
> Pheno "A" is very "Grand Master" (mother) dominant. She'll be done in 3 weeks or so.
> Pheno "B" is VERY SR-71 purple kush (father) dominant. Done in 6-7 weeks, maybe more. Smells a lot like the SR-71
> Same thing with the Mad Purps....
> ...


I also cant remember exactly but im sure the sr71 went 12-13 weeks last year


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 25, 2016)

Three days of rain and no sunshine.. and basically zero mold  if I could shake your hand right now @getawaymountain would.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 25, 2016)

Chopped the girl last night at 54 days. She done pretty well  more trimming to do


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 25, 2016)

supchaka said:


> Chopped the girl last night at 54 days. She done pretty well  more trimming to do View attachment 3789668View attachment 3789669View attachment 3789671


Jealous as fook,awesome plants.
wish we got the weathet over here its rained for days


----------



## norcal mmj (Sep 25, 2016)

Well someone decided they needed some of my garden, so they snuck in and took a bit....here's my new bed room for the next few weeks. Probably lost a few hundred grams between the 4 plants they cut from. Got my gates screwed shut and my shotgun loaded.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 25, 2016)

@norcal mmj 
Rippers got mine this yr, hope they dont get anymore of yours!


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 25, 2016)

@norcal mmj @bassman999 
Fuck rippers, fuck them all to death!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 25, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> @norcal mmj @bassman999
> Fuck rippers, fuck them all to death!
> View attachment 3789878


Ill let someone else do it, but hope for the worst for them!


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 25, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Ill let someone else do it, but hope for the worst for them!


You probably ain't gonna catch em anyways, but if your ever do catch them in the act, make sure your dick is good and hard.


----------



## santacruztodd (Sep 25, 2016)

Sour tangie Santa Cruz gonna pull her tomorrow.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 25, 2016)

norcal mmj said:


> Well someone decided they needed some of my garden, so they snuck in and took a bit....here's my new bed room for the next few weeks. Probably lost a few hundred grams between the 4 plants they cut from. Got my gates screwed shut and my shotgun loaded. View attachment 3789836


sorry man, fucking fuckwits huh


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 25, 2016)

damn sorry to hear that guys


2010 dog kush
 tpd 3
 tpd 9

tpr


----------



## santacruztodd (Sep 25, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> damn sorry to hear that guys
> 
> 
> 2010 dog kush
> ...


Yummy


----------



## santacruztodd (Sep 25, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> damn sorry to hear that guys
> 
> 
> 2010 dog kush
> ...


2 more weeks to go looks like.


----------



## nuggs (Sep 25, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> View attachment 3788724 Cherry pie x stumbleweed


looks like she's leaning to the cherry pie side Marco.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 25, 2016)

@Dr.D81 I used these guys once when I realized mine was was expired.

https://420-evaluations.com


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Blew the lid off .
> Gonna hoop it up !
> 
> View attachment 3787152 View attachment 3787153


So I guess the green house frame will be extra support.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 25, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> @Dr.D81 I used these guys once when I realized mine was was expired.
> 
> https://420-evaluations.com


thanks buddy we have apptments saturday at 11 to get them. been wanting my Cali card anyway with as much as i go down there


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 25, 2016)

whats happenin buddys, im still alive around the world, yall are killin it! what up tws what up double jj what up garden boss.....hope yall havin a good summer nothin but positive vibes, good to see some monsters this yr...


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 26, 2016)

norcal mmj said:


> Well someone decided they needed some of my garden, so they snuck in and took a bit....here's my new bed room for the next few weeks. Probably lost a few hundred grams between the 4 plants they cut from. Got my gates screwed shut and my shotgun loaded. View attachment 3789836


Wankers
had that done to me a few year ago,thing is i know who it was so i cliked hold of the dude only proof was word of mouth,i could tell hed done it he shat his pants.
i then sprayed some fishing like wire green and strung it up in the place i knew they were getting in,next time i seen him he had a diagonal wire mark on his face nearly crying i said next time im gonna solder mach3 blades too the wire ,have that,wouldnt have minded but there wasnt a bud in site........


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 26, 2016)

Twas metal wire and they had to walk downhill to get in so in the right place there whole body weight was on there head hitting the wire.
i just got a gun after that not that id use it but to scare the scallys off


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> damn sorry to hear that guys
> 
> 
> 2010 dog kush
> ...


What does tpd,tpr soz to be ignorant.
they look like my purple 1 up close


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 26, 2016)

triple purple doja, triple purple rhino


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 26, 2016)

Just they look like buds on My purple,they have pistels on that are going yellow not orange/ brown,there not shriveling up like usual.
that could be coz there outdoor but there nearly ready by the book.!!!
getting harvezted i think


Vnsmkr said:


> triple purple doja, triple purple rhino


tonight as weathers turned bad.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 26, 2016)

p    Weathers turned,think its harvest tonight.
Cant be on with mould now.
What u guys think do they look read-ish, ive no experience with this plant at all.


----------



## fumble (Sep 26, 2016)

Hey guys, just a question here to prove a point...does anybody go in and defoliate 3 or 4 weejs from the finish? I mean full on defoliation, not just pulling some yellows


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 26, 2016)

fumble said:


> Hey guys, just a question here to prove a point...does anybody go in and defoliate 3 or 4 weejs from the finish? I mean full on defoliation, not just pulling some yellows


Hell no, that would be dumb as hell


----------



## norcal mmj (Sep 26, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Wankers
> had that done to me a few year ago,thing is i know who it was so i cliked hold of the dude only proof was word of mouth,i could tell hed done it he shat his pants.
> i then sprayed some fishing like wire green and strung it up in the place i knew they were getting in,next time i seen him he had a diagonal wire mark on his face nearly crying i said next time im gonna solder mach3 blades too the wire ,have that,wouldnt have minded but there wasnt a bud in site........


Well my dog is finally earning her keep, she woke me up growling at 4:30 am. I went outside the tent to find the fucker scoping out my garden again. I've never seen some one run so fast but I've never point a gun at someone before, I was like "who the fuck are you and pumped my shotgun".


----------



## TrimothyLeary (Sep 26, 2016)

It's harvest week!
 

Mr. Bug says: "Mine!"


----------



## fumble (Sep 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hell no, that would be dumb as hell


Mmhmm...exactly! I'm going to have a battle of words with ole jeffe.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 26, 2016)

Those leaves are the plants energy stores.....


----------



## fumble (Sep 26, 2016)

For sure. I do clean up the inside some for airflow...but in veg no fckn way I would do it now. It is so hard working with other people's ignorance. Ugh. Fckn lemonade making here. 
Ok...now Ima try out this new thing called quit yer fckn bitching. 


Vnsmkr said:


> Those leaves are the plants energy stores.....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2016)

fumble said:


> For sure. I do clean up the inside some for airflow...but in veg no fckn way I would do it now. It is so hard working with other people's ignorance. Ugh. Fckn lemonade making here.
> Ok...now Ima try out this new thing called quit yer fckn bitching.


you can remove all the yellow leaves, they are done. Good luck fumble..


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hell no, that would be dumb as hell


id only remove the old yellow ones or if theres loads on them blocking buds
opening up the plant a little wont hurt just dont remove loads of leaves at once more than 20% at once and you wont shock em ive been told.


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 26, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> @norcal mmj @bassman999
> Fuck rippers, fuck them all to death!
> View attachment 3789878


Mr garrison 2016! Fuck them all to death.


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 26, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> You probably ain't gonna catch em anyways, but if your ever do catch them in the act, make sure your dick is good and hard.


I laugh and say that the odds are if I'm coming out in the middle of the night you can almost bet the only thing I'll be wearing is a shotgun. I imagine it's an ugly sight lol.


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 26, 2016)

fumble said:


> Hey guys, just a question here to prove a point...does anybody go in and defoliate 3 or 4 weejs from the finish? I mean full on defoliation, not just pulling some yellows


Nawp.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 26, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> id only remove the old yellow ones or if theres loads on them blocking buds
> opening up the plant a little wont hurt just dont remove loads of leaves at once more than 20% at once and you wont shock em ive been told.


Yep the yellow ones are fine as they are done, though I usually let them shake themselves off.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 26, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> You probably ain't gonna catch em anyways, but if your ever do catch them in the act, make sure your dick is good and hard.


The friend who's backyard they were in told me there were (4) guys out there with ski masks on.
I dont want to fight that many anyway, but wish I had boobie trapped the place and thy got FUCKED up in the process.
Either way karma is a bitch and they will get bad onto them anyway I believe.
You cant steal someones medicine and trash their growing equimpment in the process and never have repercussions


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 26, 2016)

norcal mmj said:


> Well my dog is finally earning her keep, she woke me up growling at 4:30 am. I went outside the tent to find the fucker scoping out my garden again. I've never seen some one run so fast but I've never point a gun at someone before, I was like "who the fuck are you and pumped my shotgun". View attachment 3790354


Good [email protected]!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 26, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> View attachment 3790271 View attachment 3790275 View attachment 3790276 View attachment 3790278 pView attachment 3790271 View attachment 3790275 View attachment 3790276 View attachment 3790278 Weathers turned,think its harvest tonight.
> Cant be on with mould now.
> What u guys think do they look read-ish, ive no experience with this plant at all.


I gave up trying to get purple plants, not once yet have I gotten that!
Purple leaves is the closest I have gotten....


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 26, 2016)

Sharpened bamboo in holes and Hidden razor wire sprayed black or green.
it nerarly got to that point round here,the scallys know we cant phone police.
just maime the fagz


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 26, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Sharpened bamboo in holes and Hidden razor wire sprayed black or green.
> it nerarly got to that point round here,the scallys know we cant phone police.
> just maime the fagz


Cant call police here as outdoor is illegal, but would love to razorwire of blade them!!
Looks like my last outdoor attempt for a while though till I can use my own yard.
Wasted time and money for no return 2 yrs in a row now.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 26, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I gave up trying to get purple plants, not once yet have I gotten that!
> Purple leaves is the closest I have gotten....


Ive seen 3 red plants stalk leaves and buds was hollands hope of dutch passion.
think theyve got a few coloured strains also my strawberry amnesia went purple/red...


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 26, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Cant call police here as outdoor is illegal, but would love to razorwire of blade them!!
> Looks like my last outdoor attempt for a while though till I can use my own yard.
> Wasted time and money for no return 2 yrs in a row now.


It put me off there in a completlty different place now.
once the fukers know jobs a bad un.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 26, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Ive seen 3 red plants stalk leaves and buds was hollands hope of dutch passion.
> think theyve got a few coloured strains also my strawberry amnesia went purple/red...


Maybe Ill try again eventually.


dazzyballz said:


> It put me off there in a completlty different place now.
> once the fukers know jobs a bad un.


In my backyard they never got any buds, as my big dog wont let them in yard


----------



## nuggs (Sep 26, 2016)

DocD81 thanks for the Larry B @Dr.D81


----------



## nuggs (Sep 26, 2016)

Kosher kush


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 26, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> View attachment 3790271 View attachment 3790275 View attachment 3790276 View attachment 3790278 pView attachment 3790271 View attachment 3790275 View attachment 3790276 View attachment 3790278 Weathers turned,think its harvest tonight.
> Cant be on with mould now.
> What u guys think do they look read-ish, ive no experience with this plant at all.


I would harvest....no need to have the crop beat to death by hail or high winds.....just my opinion.


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 26, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> View attachment 3790271 View attachment 3790275 View attachment 3790276 View attachment 3790278 pView attachment 3790271 View attachment 3790275 View attachment 3790276 View attachment 3790278 Weathers turned,think its harvest tonight.
> Cant be on with mould now.
> What u guys think do they look read-ish, ive no experience with this plant at all.


Hi Dazzy, if you dont mind, what nutes are you using? they look real healthy.


----------



## santacruztodd (Sep 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> damn sorry to hear that guys
> 
> 
> 2010 dog kush
> ...


DOG is the bomb!!! Mine is strong as hell this year. Is the TPD a TGA Subcool seed? Where is it available? Thanks!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 26, 2016)

santacruztodd said:


> DOG is the bomb!!! Mine is strong as hell this year. Is the TPD a TGA Subcool seed? Where is it available? Thanks!


Docs Dank Seeds (@Dr.D81 ), @Oregon Elite Seeds


----------



## santacruztodd (Sep 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Docs Dank Seeds (@Dr.D81 ), @Oregon Elite Seeds


Thank you!


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Sep 26, 2016)

Rippers, mold, bud worms, and John Law on the prowl....ain't September and October great...


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 26, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Rippers, mold, bud worms, and John Law on the prowl....ain't September and October great...


And Edisons power outages, dont forget that. Never knew what a stand by generator was, best believe I do now.


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 26, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> And Edisons power outages, dont forget that. Never knew what a stand by generator was, best believe I do now.


Any loss?
TMB-


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 26, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Any loss?
> TMB-


Alot of loss, about 50-60% if not more.


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 26, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Alot of loss, about 50-60% if not more.


NO FUCKEN WAY!
Fuck I feel sick now, can't imagine how you feel.
So sorry man, that's a big hit. Almost rather be hit by rippers, they can't carry that much.
Lesson learned I guess, expensive one too....yikes. I feel for you brother, good luck the rest of the way.
TMB-


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 26, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> NO FUCKEN WAY!
> Fuck I feel sick now, can't imagine how you feel.
> So sorry man, that's a big hit. Almost rather be hit by rippers, they can't carry that much.
> Lesson learned I guess, expensive one too....yikes. I feel for you brother, good luck the rest of the way.
> TMB-


Honestly took me 1.5 seconds to start laughing like the old man in "Treasure of the Sierra Madre" when the gold dust was blown back into the mountains. Nothing else I could do. Keep on truckin!


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 26, 2016)

nuggs said:


> looks like she's leaning to the cherry pie side Marco.


Thanks nuggs,was hoping it was.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 26, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> NO FUCKEN WAY!
> Fuck I feel sick now, can't imagine how you feel.
> So sorry man, that's a big hit. Almost rather be hit by rippers, they can't carry that much.
> Lesson learned I guess, expensive one too....yikes. I feel for you brother, good luck the rest of the way.
> TMB-





BuzzD2Kill said:


> Honestly took me 1.5 seconds to start laughing like the old man in "Treasure of the Sierra Madre" when the gold dust was blown back into the mountains. Nothing else I could do. Keep on truckin!


That and the indoor keeps my mind off it. Had to pop new beans to fill the void.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 26, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> NO FUCKEN WAY!
> Fuck I feel sick now, can't imagine how you feel.
> So sorry man, that's a big hit. Almost rather be hit by rippers, they can't carry that much.
> Lesson learned I guess, expensive one too....yikes. I feel for you brother, good luck the rest of the way.
> TMB-


On a second note, my crew is accepting free hugs! hahaha


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Docs Dank Seeds (@Dr.D81 ), @Oregon Elite Seeds


I dont see the TPD there only the TPR


----------



## 757growin (Sep 26, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> On a second note, my crew is accepting free hugs! hahaha


Dang buzz sorry to hear this. Wish I had known. Had a bunch of nice size plants I could of given you. But they are all planted now. Let me know if I can help out anyway.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 26, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Hi Dazzy, if you dont mind, what nutes are you using? they look real healthy.


Bio bizz grow /bloom.canna boost and gave em silica @ start and spread a load of batshit powder 'guanokanalong'all over the soil it makes it taste awesome the bat shit.


----------



## nuggs (Sep 26, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> And Edisons power outages, dont forget that. Never knew what a stand by generator was, best believe I do now.


Bummer Buzz , Sorry to hear that. i hope you save more than 50%.


----------



## nuggs (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## vino4russ (Sep 26, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Bio bizz grow /bloom.canna boost and gave em silica @ start and spread a load of batshit powder 'guanokanalong'all over the soil it makes it taste awesome the bat shit.


Thanks Dazz, will try some next grow....be well.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 26, 2016)

fumble said:


> Mmhmm...exactly! I'm going to have a battle of words with ole jeffe.


The one time years i ago i tried defoliation stressed my plant into hermie i think...about 2nd week of flowering.
Never again


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 26, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Sharpened bamboo in holes and Hidden razor wire sprayed black or green.
> it nerarly got to that point round here,the scallys know we cant phone police.
> just maime the fagz


More trouble from authorities than thats worth unfortunately


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 26, 2016)

You got a gd attitude buzz...hope u can break even here for what its worth


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 26, 2016)

nuggs said:


> View attachment 3790634


You should build a ranch with fancy planter boxes and rent that place out for weddings. I bet you could charge a mint to let people get married underneath a canopy of herb nuggs! I was there over 2 months ago and it truly was amazing to walk under the canopy.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 26, 2016)

Mekong High from Dutch Passion
I've not grown anything quite like this before....looks like their gonna be really airy buds. 
Anyone know of this strain?


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> You got a gd attitude buzz...hope u can break even here for what its worth


----------



## nuggs (Sep 26, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> You should build a ranch with fancy planter boxes and rent that place out for weddings. I bet you could charge a mint to let people get married underneath a canopy of herb nuggs! I was there over 2 months ago and it truly was amazing to walk under the canopy.


like under here?


----------



## fumble (Sep 26, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> You should build a ranch with fancy planter boxes and rent that place out for weddings. I bet you could charge a mint to let people get married underneath a canopy of herb nuggs! I was there over 2 months ago and it truly was amazing to walk under the canopy.


It sure is!


----------



## santacruztodd (Sep 26, 2016)

I remember once getting ripped. Some scumbag took a few plants in broad daylight from over my neighbor's fence. Camped out for the guy that night and sure as hell he returned, only I had a cattle prod and a 22 oz. framing hammer in the other hand. 'bout 4am I awoke in my living room encampment to hear a noise that didn't seem right. I ventured into my area and found the coward crouched behind one of the girls trying to hide. Needless to say, his journey over the fence was not as pleasant as his journey prior. When I asked him what the F*&k he was doing, his reply was, "Just grabbing some."

Ripoffs have no honor-they have no soul. They are the antithesis of what we budcrafters are about. I could have f*(*&d him up good, but making him do the walk of shame over that fence was worth it. Worm manure would have been a higher call.


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 26, 2016)

Lemon og !!!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> View attachment 3790879 Lemon og !!!


I bet that smells good....nice work


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 26, 2016)

Thank you brotha it sure does !


----------



## PDX Joe (Sep 26, 2016)

Dutch Passion Frisian Dew and Passion #1 in DIY Earthtainers (SIPS).


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 27, 2016)

Iï


slow drawl said:


> Mekong High from Dutch Passion
> I've not grown anything quite like this before....looks like their gonna be really airy buds.
> Anyone know of this strain?View attachment 3790694 View attachment 3790695


i was gonna grow that next year,dutch pass say its a huge yielder thats all i know


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 27, 2016)

santacruztodd said:


> I remember once getting ripped. Some scumbag took a few plants in broad daylight from over my neighbor's fence. Camped out for the guy that night and sure as hell he returned, only I had a cattle prod and a 22 oz. framing hammer in the other hand. 'bout 4am I awoke in my living room encampment to hear a noise that didn't seem right. I ventured into my area and found the coward crouched behind one of the girls trying to hide. Needless to say, his journey over the fence was not as pleasant as his journey prior. When I asked him what the F*&k he was doing, his reply was, "Just grabbing some."
> 
> Ripoffs have no honor-they have no soul. They are the antithesis of what we budcrafters are about. I could have f*(*&d him up good, but making him do the walk of shame over that fence was worth it. Worm manure would have been a higher call.


There should be "i really like it" button.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 27, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Iï
> 
> i was gonna grow that next year,dutch pass say its a huge yielder thats all i know


It is in a 10x14 GH and takes up more than half easily. It is a huge side branching beast, I have had to hack the shit out of it to keep it contained. If I would have trained it properly early on it could have filled the GH on its own. It will be 2lbs+ for sure. This easily could've been a 5lber. I'm not sure how long its gonna take to finish her but she has come on quicker than anything else I'm growing this season.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 27, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> View attachment 3790879 Lemon og !!!


Lemon OG makes prime as fuck extract material! Super stable!


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 27, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> View attachment 3791060
> Lemon OG makes prime as fuck extract material! Super stable!


That looks so fn tasty !!!


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 27, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> That looks so fn tasty !!!


She's my main bitch, a real easy foot in the door at a new dispensary.


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 27, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> View attachment 3791060
> Lemon OG makes prime as fuck extract material! Super stable!


They made it illegal to produce anything with a solvent where I live due to explosions from bho, solvent less only!


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 27, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> They made it illegal to produce anything with a solvent where I live due to explosions from bho, solvent less only!


Legal-shmegal, rosin is dandy, but bho is reliable af


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 27, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Legal-shmegal, rosin is dandy, but bho is reliable af
> View attachment 3791116


Hey I'm not hating on your product , I'll slab that golden goodness anyday  I'm just saying I cannot purchase it from a dispensary. curious what you mean by reliable though? Seems people want rosin more than bho these days.


----------



## innerG (Sep 27, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> They made it illegal to produce anything with a solvent where I live due to explosions from bho, solvent less only!


Bah that's ok

I'd rather have ice-water hash than solvent extract any day. I'm not much on the dabs though


----------



## nuggs (Sep 27, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> Thank you brotha it sure does !


I had some lemon og rosin my friend had . It was the best I ever tasted. congrats you have a winner there.


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 27, 2016)

Appreciate that nuggs ! Yeah for sure I went through 4-5 lemon strains to find that one in priticular ! I can't wait !!!


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 27, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Hey I'm not hating on your product , I'll slab that golden goodness anyday  I'm just saying I cannot purchase it from a dispensary. curious what you mean by reliable though? Seems people want rosin more than bho these days.


Oh I agree rosin is getting a lot of hype for great reasons. But with bho you have a lot of room to play to intentionally get the same product over and over again. With a proper de-wax you can make 5 month old decarb trim look like fire. It's hard to do that with rosin. Plus the yield is reliable and you can extract a very large quantity very quickly.

Believe me though if I came up on a rosin press on a killer deal I'd be all over it. I think everything about it is great, except pulling 20g at a time on a "big run" vs pulling 200g on a BIG RUN with BHO.

Here is some animal cookie i extracted after the trim (not nug) sat in a open bag in a hot garage for a month during a heat wave.


----------



## santacruztodd (Sep 27, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> View attachment 3791060
> Lemon OG makes prime as fuck extract material! Super stable!


Holy molasses!


----------



## santacruztodd (Sep 27, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Iï
> 
> i was gonna grow that next year,dutch pass say its a huge yielder thats all i know


I netted 2 pounds plus from a 25 gallon and a 10 gallon DP Blueberry. Super yield. It's a true indica, and surprisingly mold resistant.


----------



## santacruztodd (Sep 27, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Oh I agree rosin is getting a lot of hype for great reasons. But with bho you have a lot of room to play to intentionally get the same product over and over again. With a proper de-wax you can make 5 month old decarb trim look like fire. It's hard to do that with rosin. Plus the yield is reliable and you can extract a very large quantity very quickly.
> 
> Believe me though if I came up on a rosin press on a killer deal I'd be all over it. I think everything about it is great, except pulling 20g at a time on a "big run" vs pulling 200g on a BIG RUN with BHO.
> 
> ...


Hey Joz-I have a lot of material that I want to make extract from. I am a big fan of honey oil and shatter. Any ideas of what to do for a first timer. I've grown for decades, but would love to vape some good oil this time around.

Thanks in advance for your reply


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank you sir, I explained my process here https://www.rollitup.org/t/to-flip-or-not-to-flip.919391/#post-12952687 and I wrote a post above that one. I was kinda drunk but all the info is there lol

Or I can do it for you lol


----------



## santacruztodd (Sep 27, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Thank you sir, I explained my process here https://www.rollitup.org/t/to-flip-or-not-to-flip.919391/#post-12952687 and I wrote a post above that one. I was kinda drunk but all the info is there lol
> 
> Or I can do it for you lol


Cool-thank you-I will check out your link. Are you in the Bay Area?


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 27, 2016)

santacruztodd said:


> Cool-thank you-I will check out your link. Are you in the Bay Area?


I'm near LA


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 27, 2016)

Just hzrvezted in uk.tried to keep 1 going.


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2016)

Hello everyone . Had to stop by the flop house to hose off , smelt riper than the crop . Lol 
Every buddy's stuff is looking great . Sorry to hear some bad news.
Keep her pointed forward . 
Tdub out


----------



## jacrispy (Sep 27, 2016)

peppermint kush on the left & incredible bulk on the right    incredible bulk


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 27, 2016)

@jacrispy 
That is definitely "Bulky"


----------



## 757growin (Sep 27, 2016)

Bout that time..


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanksgiving is not til November . Lol

You have all three models ?


----------



## TWS (Sep 27, 2016)

Wheres the chicken bags ?


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 27, 2016)

Ostrich bags FFS, damn didnt know they made those!!


----------



## 757growin (Sep 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Wheres the chicken bags ?


Still in the mail. Was gonna get the quail. But who has time for qp's. Lols j/k I do!


----------



## innerG (Sep 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Ostrich bags FFS, damn didnt know they made those!!


Who has an oven that big? Lol


----------



## 757growin (Sep 27, 2016)

innerG said:


> Who has an oven that big? Lol


It says on the box under garden use:
to protect and preserve herbs and harvested crops


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 27, 2016)

757growin said:


> It says on the box under garden use:
> to protect and preserve herbs and harvested crops


Nice...can you seal those with a vac sealer by chance?


----------



## 757growin (Sep 27, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> Nice...can you seal those with a vac sealer by chance?


Not sure, but I'd imagine so.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 27, 2016)

OG Kush from Dinafem. Pre flowered late July. Hoping things mature quick as lots of rain in forecast. 1-2 weeks left. Cheers and happy harvesting.


----------



## 757growin (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## vino4russ (Sep 27, 2016)

Another sunset to enjoy...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2016)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3791458





vino4russ said:


> Another sunset to enjoy...View attachment 3791469


nice!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2016)

gods gift triple purpke rhino


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 27, 2016)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3791458


that's in my top 5 pics of buds so far this season..prob top 3 with the sunset background


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> that's in my top 5 pics of buds so far this season..prob top 3 with the sunset background


Its the combination of sunset with buds overlaid on it. Yeah I agree, awesome photo @757growin


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its the combination of sunset with buds overlaid on it. Yeah I agree, awesome photo @757growin


Michael Jordan dick size buds to


----------



## nuggs (Sep 27, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> Appreciate that nuggs ! Yeah for sure I went through 4-5 lemon strains to find that one in priticular ! I can't wait !!!


I hope it's the one you are looking for. I am in line to get the lemon og I tried. It's going to be around soon.


----------



## shaggy340 (Sep 27, 2016)

My girls dad gave me some fresh dream queen so i made my second batch of fresh frozen oil first one was a fail made with acetone this batch came out amazing now its purge time


----------



## Bud Farmer (Sep 28, 2016)

Damn some really nice pics in here. I'll see if I can figure out how to post my pics. I'm guerrilla growing. hoping to be able to do it legal sometime in the next few years. I have tangie, pineapple express,girl scout cookies, sage, blue dream, and ghost train haze


----------



## Bud Farmer (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 28, 2016)

Heres some more sunsets from the past, Denmark, Kakinada India, Long Hai VN, Luanda Angola, Copenhagen DK, Homer AK, VN


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 28, 2016)

shaggy340 said:


> My girls dad gave me some fresh dream queen so i made my second batch of fresh frozen oil first one was a fail made with acetone this batch came out amazing now its purge time


Use a single solvent method, blast butane straight into a measuring cup and de-wax on top of a dry ice block in an ice chest for 24 hours. Put a lid on your measuring cup and cover with a towel to insulate before closing the ice chest lid. Let sit 24 hours and pour through a coffee filter. Don't use acetone or any double solvent method and you'll have terps for days and consistent results.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 28, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Use a single solvent method, blast butane straight into a measuring cup and de-wax on top of a dry ice block in an ice chest for 24 hours. Put a lid on your measuring cup and cover with a towel to insulate before closing the ice chest lid. Let sit 24 hours and pour through a coffee filter. Don't use acetone or any double solvent method and you'll have terps for days and consistent results.


Look up captain butane if hes still on the web shows you how to make a cylinder for putting butane through and making honey oil.for about £8
Ive done it for 20 years now with my left over trim its awesome bright yellow/brown unlike the black morrocan 1 that does nothing this way it blows your brain out......


----------



## shaggy340 (Sep 28, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Use a single solvent method, blast butane straight into a measuring cup and de-wax on top of a dry ice block in an ice chest for 24 hours. Put a lid on your measuring cup and cover with a towel to insulate before closing the ice chest lid. Let sit 24 hours and pour through a coffee filter. Don't use acetone or any double solvent method and you'll have terps for days and consistent results.


I use a deep freeze at -18 for my bho runs and i dewax at that temp as well some strains are worse than others though the dry ice idea is genius.


----------



## fumble (Sep 28, 2016)

Good morning. Got some night pics for you...
@Grandpapy GG4, Sunset Sherbet



@FLkeys1 Slymer

Well crap...I messed up my post lol...
1st and 3rd pics are Slymer, 2nd is GG4 and thumbnail is SS


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 28, 2016)

fumble said:


> View attachment 3791868 View attachment 3791847 View attachment 3791868 Good morning. Got some night pics for you...
> @Grandpapy GG4, Sunset Sherbet
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know were i can get gg4 seeds from.
Ive seen big budda have crossed her with cheese dont fancy that.
and i cant find any seedbanks that stock it.!!whose the best to get it iff...please help im in u.k so might not be able to get em.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 28, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Look up captain butane if hes still on the web shows you how to make a cylinder for putting butane through and making honey oil.for about £8
> Ive done it for 20 years now with my left over trim its awesome bright yellow/brown unlike the black morrocan 1 that does nothing this way it blows your brain out......


Cant find info on "Captain Butane"


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Cant find info on "Captain Butane"


Try looking up butane oil/honey oil.
you can buy the tubes for making it now me pals got a glass 1 for 30g there cool.
its big business im using a 20yr old plumbers pipe.never failed cost a fiver to make the oil is amazing.ill try fund old cap't


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 28, 2016)

Its called "the red eye express" old skool mag. They go smoking all over in afganistan,pakistan morrocco plus others it a hash smokers dream,teaches you loads these 15 magz.are worth gold.
i had ten that walked.
theres exerts on thcfarmer.com...
they went to gambia so did i and i followed the traul and got some if the rarest hash on the planet in 2004...


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 28, 2016)

Fill the tube with good trim,put a filter on the bottom screw cap(the one wit lots of holes in).
Screw on top the one with 1 hole,get a pyrex dish and put 3-4 tins of butane through it.
should ban marie exess butane off.
your left with honey oil.bho.
Its so easy peeps


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 28, 2016)

Theres plenty of glass tubes that will work. You're not worried about pulling shit out of that pvc with butane?


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 28, 2016)

Paper coffee filter?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Paper coffee filter?


Yes


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 28, 2016)

The plastic has mis shsped over the years.but no taste diff to the glass 1.
man ive only just seen the glass 1s brand new
mines old skool shit,no one round my way knows what it is.. ,only when i telk em
Its only become popular again last year,ive never stopped making it.
never had any bother blowing myself up yet....touch wood.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 28, 2016)

I have re moved the rubber rings from inside the tube they do perish under cold conditions,got told that the only thing to worry about


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 28, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> The plastic has mis shsped over the years.but no taste diff to the glass 1.
> man ive only just seen the glass 1s brand new
> mines old skool shit,no one round my way knows what it is.. ,only when i telk em
> Its only become popular again last year,ive never stopped making it.
> never had any bother blowing myself up yet....touch wood.


What method do you boil off butane?

I have never done this and am accident prone


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> What method do you boil off butane?


You should really vac purge it or have fun smoking butane.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 28, 2016)

I jus ban marie in a bigger dish of kettle water,wish i could make the shatter that vac. On for
12 hours wouldnt be good were i live,i know what u mean it purifies it more but this is simple and a good way of gettin rid of yr trim.u could always vac. Any time after making the bho.i leave it in a warm place for 2 wk before smoking it.turns solid like hash.


bassman999 said:


> What method do you boil off butane?
> 
> I have never done this and am accident prone


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 28, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> I jus ban marie in a bigger dish of kettle water,wish i could make the shatter that vac. On for
> 12 hours wouldnt be good were i live,i know what u mean it purifies it more but this is simple and a good way of gettin rid of yr trim.u could always vac. Any time after making the bho.i leave it in a warm place for 2 wk before smoking it.turns solid like hash.


I have a pound of crappy outdoor buds from last yr that was bug ridden, and wonder if this is a waste of time or just trash it.
Bad taste...
I wont smoke and cant give it away lol but maybe as BHO someone would want it lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I have a pound of crappy outdoor buds from last yr that was bug ridden, and wonder if this is a waste of time or just trash it.
> Bad taste...


coconut oil or butter it is what I would do with that....


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> coconut oil or butter it is what I would do with that....[/QUOT
> 
> 
> bassman999 said:
> ...


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> coconut oil or butter it is what I would do with that....


Never had good success with butter, tasted bad and didnt get anyone high.
Not to mention it will smell and owner lives next-door in this duplex.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 28, 2016)

well please dont tell me you plan to blow butane inside that same duplex. there are better ways


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Never had good success with butter, tasted bad and didnt get anyone high.
> Not to mention it will smell and owner lives next-door in this duplex.


U need a carbon filter and fan when making butter i dont make it anymore you could smell it on the road for hours.....may as well of handed myself in,u was lucky that day..i tell ya


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 28, 2016)

Noooo do it outdoors.please its the no1 rule....youll blow yourself up if u knok the wrong plug on indoors mate.
any1 listening do it outside or somewere theres no electic and defo no joints!!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 28, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> U need a carbon filter and fan when making butter i dont make it anymore you could smell it on the road for hours.....may as well of handed myself in,u was lucky that day..i tell ya


Maybe make butter/coconut oil in pressure cooker?
lol


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 28, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Noooo do it outdoors.please its the no1 rule....youll blow yourself up if u knok the wrong plug on indoors mate.
> any1 listening do it outside or somewere theres no electic and defo no joints!!!!


Yeah I know, my girls nephew blew himself up, he is ok, but water heater pulled butane in and fireballs blew into home and caught him on fire...stop drop and roll outside in the dirt and dog shit...some burns, but ok.
House didnt burn down either.
he was lucky.
I never tried after that crap.


----------



## Dabsndirtycrabz (Sep 28, 2016)

Choptober needs to get here soon, i wanna be lighting these gurls up real soon .  *chungas revenge


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 28, 2016)

Getaway special


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 28, 2016)

shaggy340 said:


> I use a deep freeze at -18 for my bho runs and i dewax at that temp as well some strains are worse than others though the dry ice idea is genius.


Yeah man dry ice is -119, turbo charge your de-wax! It really helps out with lower quality trim like machine trim and is a good bit of an insurance policy for good trim.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 28, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Look up captain butane if hes still on the web shows you how to make a cylinder for putting butane through and making honey oil.for about £8
> Ive done it for 20 years now with my left over trim its awesome bright yellow/brown unlike the black morrocan 1 that does nothing this way it blows your brain out......


If you go to your local smoke shop wholesale supplier you should be able to find 18" x 2" glass tubes for about $8. Wholesalers don't really give a shit about a license if you got 500 cash in hand.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 28, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> If you go to your local smoke shop wholesale supplier you should be able to find 18" x 2" glass tubes for about $8. Wholesalers don't really give a shit about a license if you got 500 cash in hand.





Jozikins said:


> If you go to your local smoke shop wholesale supplier you should be able to find 18" x 2" glass tubes for about $8. Wholesalers don't really give a shit about a license if you got 500 cash in hand.


never tried this de-wax,what is it matey???


Jozikins said:


> Yeah man dry ice is -119, turbo charge your de-wax! It really helps out with lower quality trim like machine trim and is a good bit of an insurance policy for good trim.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah I know, my girls nephew blew himself up, he is ok, but water heater pulled butane in and fireballs blew into home and caught him on fire...stop drop and roll outside in the dirt and dog shit...some burns, but ok.
> House didnt burn down either.
> he was lucky.
> I never tried after that crap.





Jozikins said:


> If you go to your local smoke shop wholesale supplier you should be able to find 18" x 2" glass tubes for about $8. Wholesalers don't really give a shit about a license if you got 500 cash in hand.


Thats cool well Cheap aswel youd be better with a glass one definately be cleaner than my old shit tube,and a vacum purge would be brilliant but its class a in the uk,highly illegal and they make a racket.
oh we ive made it 20 years now and everythings been fine im not dead so far and showed a lot of peeps how to make it,without vac
ive searched for another way to vac purge but nothing feisable i can see for smallscale shatter making.shame i wouldnt mind if ive a load of trim so making bho nxt week,if anyone knows how let me know....ill try it.
Sent me pal some wax i made of here


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 28, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> Getaway special


Just amazing getaways genetics. Great job Woot  

Seawarp chopped today


----------



## fumble (Sep 28, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Do you know were i can get gg4 seeds from.
> Ive seen big budda have crossed her with cheese dont fancy that.
> and i cant find any seedbanks that stock it.!!whose the best to get it iff...please help im in u.k so might not be able to get em.


Sorry Dazzy...I've never seen seeds for her. But that doesn't mean there aren't any. If I see some I will lyk


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 28, 2016)

Harvested @ last


----------



## Sir72 (Sep 28, 2016)

Second pheno of bounty killer, a few gnats but all good.


----------



## fumble (Sep 28, 2016)

Everybody's gurls are looking spectacular! Here's to getting to the finish


----------



## fumble (Sep 28, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Harvested @ lastView attachment 3792264 View attachment 3792265 View attachment 3792266 View attachment 3792267 View attachment 3792268


Wow! That purple


----------



## fumble (Sep 28, 2016)

You coming to the bbq?


----------



## fumble (Sep 28, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Just amazing getaways genetics. Great job Woot
> 
> Seawarp chopped today
> View attachment 3792207 View attachment 3792208 View attachment 3792211 View attachment 3792214


Mmm mmm tasty. I want some GM genetics myself lol


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 28, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Thats cool well Cheap aswel youd be better with a glass one definately be cleaner than my old shit tube,and a vacum purge would be brilliant but its class a in the uk,highly illegal and they make a racket.
> oh we ive made it 20 years now and everythings been fine im not dead so far and showed a lot of peeps how to make it,without vac
> ive searched for another way to vac purge but nothing feisable i can see for smallscale shatter making.shame i wouldnt mind if ive a load of trim so making bho nxt week,if anyone knows how let me know....ill try it.
> Sent me pal some wax i made of here


Just get yourself a vacuum oven, even a little one can do a lot of work. 3 shelves in a small one and the next size up had 5 to 10. If you've been doing it for 20 years already you might as well go all the way in the pursuit of perfection. 


dazzyballz said:


> never tried this de-wax,what is it matey???


It's single solvent max de-wax. Popular amongst many of California's premier extract companies. I've done it many ways but nothing beats this.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I have a pound of crappy outdoor buds from last yr that was bug ridden, and wonder if this is a waste of time or just trash it.
> Bad taste...
> I wont smoke and cant give it away lol but maybe as BHO someone would want it lol.


Kinda late to try extracting but you never know. Send me all your scrap this year and I'll give you some shit that'll blow your mind lol


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 28, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Kinda late to try extracting but you never know. Send me all your scrap this year and I'll give you some shit that'll blow your mind lol


Im in uk dude i would like to make the honey oil with that grain alcohol but you cant get that here.
The oils always been good enough but would love to learn how to and make proper shatter thought about it for years me and me pals.
the wax i make is just oil warmed up and skuff mixed in.l it e-z


----------



## vino4russ (Sep 28, 2016)

So Cal beach sunset......ready for choptober.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2016)

fumble said:


> You coming to the bbq?


yes we will and i will be in socal in just a few days at the HT med cup. going to go hook up with someguy and as many of the guys as i can too


----------



## Bud Farmer (Sep 28, 2016)

Some great looking purple in here! My season has been really dry this year. It's nice to not have to worry about rot as bad but I've carried a load of water this year. 
It's still unseasonably hot this year also which is nice since I have a couple that are going a little longer this year.
Cheers everyone! I'll post more pics near harvest time


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2016)

Triple Purple Rhino
 Dog s1


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 28, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Kinda late to try extracting but you never know. Send me all your scrap this year and I'll give you some shit that'll blow your mind lol


No gonna be anything this yr since got jacked


----------



## Bud Farmer (Sep 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> No gonna be anything this yr since got jacked


I hate to hear that friend. A weed thief is a low life pos for sure


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 28, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> So Cal beach sunset......ready for choptober.View attachment 3792446


Nice photo


----------



## BushHobbit (Sep 29, 2016)

1 afgan 2 royal queen lemon 1 delish candy


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 29, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> So Cal beach sunset......ready for choptober.View attachment 3792446


Wow man!


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 29, 2016)

BushHobbit said:


> 1 afgan 2 royal queen lemon 1 delish candy


yo dude just wondering what type of bulb is that your using,just doesnt look very poweful.what wattage youll be having to put a bigger 1 in soon!!!!


----------



## BushHobbit (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi 23w yeah keeping it under till it warms up outdoors what would you do 
Be OK for another week?


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 29, 2016)

I always use a cfl mate.
good for a full 2 months veg. Get proper nice big tight plants ready to flower under h.i.d/l.e.d


----------



## fumble (Sep 29, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> Getaway special


Jeezus!


----------



## BushHobbit (Sep 29, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> I always use a cfl mate.
> good for a full 2 months veg. Get proper nice big tight plants ready to flower under h.i.d/l.e.d


Do you reckon 23 w cfl will do or get another? Cheers


----------



## fumble (Sep 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> yes we will and i will be in socal in just a few days at the HT med cup. going to go hook up with someguy and as many of the guys as i can too


Awesome...have fun and safe travels.


----------



## fumble (Sep 29, 2016)

You coming to the bbq?


bassman999 said:


> No gonna be anything this yr since got jacked


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 29, 2016)

Lol, jeezus is right! I'm toking some getaway freshly cut a few days ago and dried fairly quickly. Holy shit! The taste of the pheno I'm toking is sweet skunk and the high is pretty fucking intense. Awesome, awesome strain.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 29, 2016)

BushHobbit said:


> Do you reckon 23 w cfl will do or get another? Cheers


id put a load of them in !!! if your using them all thru your vegging.
Never seen a 23w grow bulb before bit low wattage,they usually start at 125watt cfl.
Theyll need more light than that shortly.


----------



## norcal mmj (Sep 29, 2016)

Do you guys and lady's think I should ph my water that I'm flushing with or just use it normal ?


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 29, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> id put a load of them in !!! if your using them all thru your vegging.
> Never seen a 23w grow bulb before bit low wattage,they usually start at 125watt cfl.
> Theyll need more light than that shortly.


Sorry thought u were doing a full indoor grow.i didnt see your putting them outside soon,a few extra lamps would be ok to sustain them watch for stretch.
what country are you in ???


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 29, 2016)

norcal mmj said:


> Do you guys and lady's think I should ph my water that I'm flushing with or just use it normal ?


I just put mine in shower if im giving them the last watering as a flush.
its supposed to help being of ph it can flush diff nutes out(dunno wherher thats true).
Ive put em in shower loads of times with no problems.


----------



## fumble (Sep 29, 2016)

norcal mmj said:


> Do you guys and lady's think I should ph my water that I'm flushing with or just use it normal ?


I've never ph'd to flush, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't. I hate ph ing lol.


----------



## norcal mmj (Sep 29, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> I just put mine in shower if im giving them the last watering as a flush.
> its supposed to help being of ph it can flush diff nutes out(dunno wherher thats true).
> Ive put em in shower loads of times with no problems.


Well my pots are kind of too big to move. 


fumble said:


> I've never ph'd to flush, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't. I hate ph ing lol.


Me too, it's a pain. Just thinking out loud. I'm all organic, so flush isn't the right word, I'm just watering for 2 weeks and letting them fade out.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 29, 2016)

charlottes web

dog s1 from the beans I made this spring
 woody og

sfv og bx 3


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 29, 2016)

norcal mmj said:


> I'm just watering for 2 weeks and letting them fade out.


Nah wouldnt worry about ph it, organic it will sort itself. "Flushing" in itself is a myth anyway


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> charlottes web
> View attachment 3792820
> dog s1 from the beans I made this spring
> View attachment 3792822 woody og
> ...


Looking good bro


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 29, 2016)

norcal mmj said:


> Well my pots are kind of too big to move.
> 
> Me too, it's a pain. Just thinking out loud. I'm all organic, so flush isn't the right word, I'm just watering for 2 weeks and letting them fade out.


Just do that then,plain water feed em for a few week.instead of a flush!!!!
I always have p.h'd my water and feed,so does any good indoor grower,it makes a big difference.
fair enough outdoors not as much control on that depending on circumstance


----------



## fumble (Sep 29, 2016)

There has been some serious cannibalistic copulation happening on my porch lately lol...


----------



## fumble (Sep 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> charlottes web
> View attachment 3792820
> dog s1 from the beans I made this spring
> View attachment 3792822 woody og
> ...


Fckn beautiful


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 29, 2016)

Im on my rooftop patio and Ive never ph'ed water, ever. I dont think it has anything to do with making a good grower . Keep it fucking simple


----------



## norcal mmj (Sep 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nah wouldnt worry about ph it, organic it will sort itself. "Flushing" in itself is a myth anyway


Right but got to call it something. Plan water feeding lol.


----------



## norcal mmj (Sep 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Im on my rooftop patio and Ive never ph'ed water, ever. I dont think it has anything to do with making a good grower . Keep it fucking simple


I only ph when using bottles otherwise it's teas and top dressing.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 29, 2016)

Well, I know my water is within range and thats what matters; I didnt ph when I used bottles either bc always followed the motto "KISS". An organic medium though should sort the ph itself.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> charlottes web
> View attachment 3792820
> dog s1 from the beans I made this spring
> View attachment 3792822 woody og
> ...


Really nice Doc.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 29, 2016)

So the outdoor girl made it to the scale. 12oz of bud. 14oz of trim. Flowered 54 days. I don't know about outdoor yields but it seems respectable enough for the 15 gal pot she was in. She's so damn potent too, I think it's the strongest she's been yet! I'll be entering her into the emerald cup if I can swing it


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 29, 2016)

Looking up


----------



## eddy600 (Sep 29, 2016)

I couple of pictures from my greenhouse,my sour diesel is getting some red hairs.a lot of people bringing in a lot of nice plants this year


----------



## DankBudzzz (Sep 29, 2016)

Some pics at week 5-7, 7 plants total, first frost tonight do I covered most of them up , left the purple one exposed as its coming down in a few days at day 49. just to secure some bud. Pic 2 is bc Early blueberry and pic 3 is another. Pic 4 is vanilla kush, the rest are all blueberry except the purple one is dinafem of kush


----------



## DankBudzzz (Sep 29, 2016)

Another few, never took any this early but I think the og kush will be great minus the loss in yield . She looks and smells amazing although I'm not super impressed by bud size, I dont think she'll be a heavy yielder. I was hoping for 2- 4 ounces for her but I think ill be lucky to pull 2


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Im on my rooftop patio and Ive never ph'ed water, ever. I dont think it has anything to do with making a good grower . Keep it fucking simple


Ive fed and phd a plant super skunk and notphd water of her sister and 1 just plain tap water,but fed aswell.
there was a huge difference ive know of k.i.s.s but ph ing your water butt isnt really hard is it fukin yield was 3 times more so why wouldnt you do it.....i think lazy bastards just cant b arsed doing it....then wonder why theyve got a shit yield of a massive mother..


----------



## Big spliff93 (Sep 30, 2016)

My outdoor is almost ready to pull, last feed was over two weeks ago think I'm going to let them go for another week or so.


Also setting up a room for inside, going to run 4 600 watts but there's room to expand to 6. Room in my garage should be done in the next week or two.

Here are the plants for the next room.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Ive fed and phd a plant super skunk and notphd water of her sister and 1 just plain tap water,but fed aswell.
> there was a huge difference ive know of k.i.s.s but ph ing your water butt isnt really hard is it fukin yield was 3 times more so why wouldnt you do it.....i think lazy bastards just cant b arsed doing it....then wonder why theyve got a shit yield of a massive mother..


If theres nothing wrong with the water in the first place no need to ph it is what I said. its nothing about being lazy


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 30, 2016)

Just doesnt take a lot to adjust it.
,and only some organic nutes stabslize it.
The right ammount of non organic nutes in 20l water will drop a 8ph down to 3ph wich is too low.
if it was closer to the desired range 5.5-6.5 the nutes are taken up quicker and easier.
im just going off my own experience !!!
it really bumped my crops up in yield as i grew the same strains with and without phing and nuting as i learned about ph'ing bout 15 year ago.
Wish i had the comparisson photos and the journal i had to show you but there long gone


----------



## thegyoseedbank (Sep 30, 2016)

Big spliff93 said:


> My outdoor is almost ready to pull, last feed was over two weeks ago think I'm going to let them go for another week or so.
> View attachment 3793607
> View attachment 3793609
> Also setting up a room for inside, going to run 4 600 watts but there's room to expand to 6. Room in my garage should be done in the next week or two.
> ...


Wow, those are some pretty pictures


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Just doesnt take a lot to adjust it.
> ,and only some organic nutes stabslize it.
> The right ammount of non organic nutes in 20l water will drop a 8ph down to 3ph wich is too low.
> if it was closer to the desired range 5.5-6.5 the nutes are taken up quicker and easier.
> ...


If your in an organic medium (no till) feeding organic nutrients, the medium itself keeps ph in right area. Thats the case Im in. In that case, there is absolutely zero reason to ph. Agree if you aren't and feeding synthetic nutrients you should have one on hand. Im not so I dont need it


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> If your in an organic medium (no till) feeding organic nutrients, the medium itself keeps ph in right area. Thats the case Im in. In that case, there is absolutely zero reason to ph. Agree if you aren't and feeding synthetic nutrients you should have one on hand. Im not so I dont need it


Yea i agree with u


----------



## Big spliff93 (Sep 30, 2016)

supchaka said:


> So the outdoor girl made it to the scale. 12oz of bud. 14oz of trim. Flowered 54 days. I don't know about outdoor yields but it seems respectable enough for the 15 gal pot she was in. She's so damn potent too, I think it's the strongest she's been yet! I'll be entering her into the emerald cup if I can swing it
> View attachment 3792934 View attachment 3792938


Bro I got a couple of your serious og clones going outside, cloned a bunch to run inside. The ones outside smell great almost ready too. I look forward to trying it come harvest.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 30, 2016)

fumble said:


> You coming to the bbq?


I wish, but the long car ride will do my back in.
Ill be spazming and screaming lol.
All I can do is lie down anymore. 
I make short trips to take kids to school and lie down rest of day to recover.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well, I know my water is within range and thats what matters; I didnt ph when I used bottles either bc always followed the motto "KISS". An organic medium though should sort the ph itself.


Doing organic of late and I use my tap that is 8+ph, with no noticed issues.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2016)

Organic medium "modulates" it. Dunno if thats the right word, but you get the picture I think


----------



## supchaka (Sep 30, 2016)

Big spliff93 said:


> Bro I got a couple of your serious og clones going outside, cloned a bunch to run inside. The ones outside smell great almost ready too. I look forward to trying it come harvest.


She's gonna be your lifelong friend now buddy! Have u had her before?


----------



## Big spliff93 (Sep 30, 2016)

supchaka said:


> She's gonna be your lifelong friend now buddy! Have u had her before?


No never going to be my first harvest with her.


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 30, 2016)

It's my last night gone tomorrow I'm home.



Happy croptober eve everyone!


----------



## mmmpquad (Sep 30, 2016)

Big spliff93 said:


> My outdoor is almost ready to pull, last feed was over two weeks ago think I'm going to let them go for another week or so.
> View attachment 3793607
> View attachment 3793609
> Also setting up a room for inside, going to run 4 600 watts but there's room to expand to 6. Room in my garage should be done in the next week or two.
> ...


Good luck with your venture. Looks great.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 1, 2016)

Outside in the GH doing our thing and two guys hop the wall, stay outback at the corner of the GH. We think its our partner unlock the deadbolt, wait, he doesnt walk in, so we walk out two guys standing there looking lost. We come out see them standing there, they tell us "jo jo" said we could go this way, "I dont know a jo jo, go back the way you came" we explain, they dont want to go back that way explaining they are running from cops, and wont leave the property. After a quick conversation, they still were not going back the way they came. Love thy neighbor! We had no choice but to show them why they should leave, and they proceeded to hop the fence to the neighbors yard, were they met my mexican neighbor, which I guess they felt more comfortable with because they showed him some firearms. After my neighbor seen them they showed him their guns, he shot his gun twice, they booked it so fast out of his yard and gone. They really were running from something on their property, wonder what it was lol. I dont think they will be hopping the walls around me and my neighbors again anytime soon. Sleep with your beautiful garden people, or have someone sleep with them, they love the company.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 1, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Im in uk dude i would like to make the honey oil with that grain alcohol but you cant get that here.
> The oils always been good enough but would love to learn how to and make proper shatter thought about it for years me and me pals.
> the wax i make is just oil warmed up and skuff mixed in.l it e-z


You don't need grain alcohol, just butane, dry ice, and a vacuum oven or a vacuum chamber with a quality heat mat.


bassman999 said:


> No gonna be anything this yr since got jacked


I forgot about that I'm so sorry that happened.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> charlottes web
> View attachment 3792820
> dog s1 from the beans I made this spring
> View attachment 3792822 woody og
> ...


Is that a woody og I brought to the bbq? You're gonna love the flavor on her! It's TWS' original woody cut


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Organic medium "modulates" it. Dunno if thats the right word, but you get the picture I think


A couple of observations I've noticed lately as I starting checking my well water ph. When I check my cold tap water ph it sits at 6. When I check the hot coming from a standard water heater, it's 4.5. When I check cold with 2 teaspoons Epsom salt dissolved in, the mag sulfate lowers ph a notch to 5 and when I mix in warm water with ES it moves to less than 3. It dissolves readily enough in cold water so I'm gonna only use predrawn cold tap water from now on, sat open at room temp 24 hours in advance. Like you I normally don't fuck with ph, but I've been having some small issues that MIGHT be low ph related. I'm gonna test a bit and see if it changes things.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> A couple of observations I've noticed lately as I starting checking my well water ph. When I check my cold tap water ph it sits at 6. When I check the hot coming from a standard water heater, it's 4.5. When I check cold with 2 teaspoons Epsom salt dissolved in, the mag sulfate lowers ph a notch to 5 and when I mix in warm water with ES it moves to less than 3. It dissolves readily enough in cold water so I'm gonna only use predrawn cold tap water from now on, sat open at room temp 24 hours in advance. Like you I normally don't fuck with ph, but I've been having some small issues that MIGHT be low ph related. I'm gonna test a bit and see if it changes things.


I have well water but mine is always high like 7.8-8.5, I guess it just depends what minerals are dissolved or floating in it


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 1, 2016)

Hope everyone is having a good day, dry trimmed some Seawarp last night. Crazy tight nugs, love how they look


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Looks mighty tasty mushroom!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2016)

Shit yeah, lovely looking nugs @mushroom head


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2016)

Rain here, when we get it, is 5.7.
The plants go nuts when I water with 5.7 water. My hose is 8 and they just don't like it.
My blueberries like 4.5!
Oregon soil (and most volcanic soils) are acidic and full of iron. I try to recreate those conditions.
Which reminds me, I need to go feed and water the ladies 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Rain here, when we get it, is 5.7.
> The plants go nuts when I water with 5.7 water. My hose is 8 and they just don't like it.
> My blueberries like 4.5!
> Oregon soil (and most volcanic soils) are acidic and full of iron. I try to recreate those conditions.
> ...


So you add more acidic elements to soil to compensate for alkaline water?


----------



## BLVDog (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## BLVDog (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## BLVDog (Oct 1, 2016)

I started my first ever breeding experiment, I took a longs peak male and marionberry female and planted them out in the woods a few miles from my house. Hope I get sum seeds. Always killed my males but this guy was a stud,think it will be cool to see wat happens hopefully make a nice cross


----------



## sauceulike (Oct 1, 2016)

Qrazy quake about 2 weeks to go


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

sauceulike said:


> Qrazy quake about 2 weeks to goView attachment 3794560


Looks like you have some bugs and webs there, better kep an eye on that.


----------



## sauceulike (Oct 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Looks like you have some bugs and webs there, better kep an eye on that.


Yea I just came out to check after a heavy rain and yes there are a couple leaf hoppers.The web looking stuff is milk weed seed pods.That shit was blowing everywhere the other day.Most of my plant have some stuck to the bud.Its gonna be a pain in the ass removing this crap during the trim.Hopefully dosent affect the smoke!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

sauceulike said:


> Yea I just came out to check after a heavy rain and yes there are a couple leaf hoppers.The web looking stuff is milk weed seed pods.That shit was blowing everywhere the other day.Most of my plant have some stuck to the bud.Its gonna be a pain in the ass removing this crap during the trim.Hopefully dosent affect the smoke!


Wind will cause some havoc, indoors I was getting cat hair till used my filter to intake


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2016)

I tried sulfur in the soil for my blueberries. They didn't like it at all. Now I just mix up some 4.5 water and I put coffee grounds on them. They like that much better.


----------



## sauceulike (Oct 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Wind will cause some havoc, indoors I was getting cat hair till used my filter to intake


This shit is like cat hair but worse.The wind blows and it's everywhere.A lesson learned for next year.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

sauceulike said:


> This shit is like cat hair but worse.The wind blows and it's everywhere.A lesson learned for next year.


I hate haring a crackle in my joint and then tasting burned hair...nasty


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2016)

Mystery Screen Room progress:

















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Mystery Screen Room progress:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are you that you are vegging outside this time of year?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2016)

She isn't vegging any more. I will be harvesting her today


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Mohican said:


> She isn't vegging any more. I will be harvesting her today


Oh Im dumb that before and after


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 1, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Hope everyone is having a good day, dry trimmed some Seawarp last night. Crazy tight nugs, love how they look
> View attachment 3794471 View attachment 3794472 View attachment 3794473





sauceulike said:


> Qrazy quake about 2 weeks to goView attachment 3794560


Very nice work guys


----------



## fumble (Oct 1, 2016)

Some GG4 getting fat


----------



## Jamio420 (Oct 1, 2016)

BLVDog said:


> I started my first ever breeding experiment, I took a longs peak male and marionberry female and planted them out in the woods a few miles from my horuse. Hope I get sum seeds. Always killed my males but this guy was a stud,think it will be cool to see wat happens hopefully make a nice cross


Long peaks is one of my favorite strains any cross you make will be great !! Hope you get some seeds this year I crossed my long peaks blue with copper Chem !! We will see how that turns out


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 2, 2016)

My tapwater comes out at 8.5 ph but leaving it for 24hrs drops it to 6.5 it also gets rid of excess fluoride and a few other nastys.honestly leave your water for 24 hrs then ph it,its much more accurate/stable.
everyone i know indoors leaves it,even after being adjusted it slowly climbs back up through the week.thats why hydro growers chek ph everyday....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 2, 2016)

Typically fluoride isnt used these days, but If you leave water out in an open container for a few hours, most of the chlorine will evaporate off (if chlorine is in fact used). This treatment will, however, do nothing for the fluoride... (it has brought it to attention that many municipalities have switched from chlorine to chloramine, an equally toxic chemical that will NOT evaporate out of water). Chloramine doesn't break down in UV like *chlorine*, and can last up to two weeks.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 2, 2016)

I used to leave my water out too, but since it doesnt do shit, I dont do that anymore. Straight out the tap for the plants, it already has micronutrients and no matter how long left out to breathe there was no effect....just wasted my time and provided a place for mosquitos to bed up


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I used to leave my water out too, but since it doesnt do shit, I dont do that anymore. Straight out the tap for the plants, it already has micronutrients and no matter how long left out to breathe there was no effect....just wasted my time and provided a place for mosquitos to bed up


Same here brother, from the tap to the garden


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 2, 2016)

Wow. never done it like that b4,ill give it a try...ive time to let it sit for a daytho.i
thought it helped balance the chemicals in the water also ph a bit wtf these grow guides ive been using have loads of conflicting info about indoor growing...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 2, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Wow. never done it like that b4,ill give it a try...ive time to let it sit for a daytho.i
> thought it helped balance the chemicals in the water also ph a bit wtf these grow guides ive been using have loads of conflicting info about indoor growing...


Yeah theres ALOT of bullshit out there man unfortunately. Same goes for so much, not only growing. Kinda got to figure out whats best for yourself and read in between all the other bullshit


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah theres ALOT of bullshit out there man unfortunately. Same goes for so much, not only growing. Kinda got to figure out whats best for yourself and read in between all the other bullshit


Too true mate


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 2, 2016)

For 5 years I had 2 x 55 gallon drums filled with water with a pump and stones on both of them circulating 24-7. Last year I dumped all that shit, saved myself some time and a little juice. Didnt see a bit of difference with the plants. I liked the ease of being able to make a tea with that system, but I hardly even do that anymore. Long as you are providing what they need, they are happy, so I like Keep it Simple Stupid


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I used to leave my water out too, but since it doesnt do shit, I dont do that anymore. Straight out the tap for the plants, it already has micronutrients and no matter how long left out to breathe there was no effect....just wasted my time and provided a place for mosquitos to bed up


My tap water molds if siting for 4 days
I quit doing hydro because my water is shit, and couldnt afford r/o system


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> For 5 years I had 2 x 55 gallon drums filled with water with a pump and stones on both of them circulating 24-7. Last year I dumped all that shit, saved myself some time and a little juice. Didnt see a bit of difference with the plants. I liked the ease of being able to make a tea with that system, but I hardly even do that anymore. Long as you are providing what they need, they are happy, so I like Keep it Simple Stupid


I make my strong organic soil, and top dress occasionally during flower and just use my tap water straight from the faucet.
I use bottled water to cook my soil and when transplanting and thats it


----------



## vino4russ (Oct 2, 2016)

Secondary crop in plant#1 looking good except the 100 deg plus heat fried the old leaves....plant#2 looks like a week or two to go....?


----------



## fumble (Oct 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah theres ALOT of bullshit out there man unfortunately. Same goes for so much, not only growing. Kinda got to figure out whats best for yourself and read in between all the other bullshit


So so true! I find that a lot in recipes. It sounds great, and then you go to make it and it doesn't turn out right. Like they wrote the recipe, but never actually made the item to see if it worked. Lolol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2016)

fumble said:


> So so true! I find that a lot in recipes. It sounds great, and then you go to make it and it doesn't turn out right. Like they wrote the recipe, but never actually made the item to see if it worked. Lolol


Like recipe was designed in Colorado mountains, but in the valley it doesnt work


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 2, 2016)

Smoking on some @getawaymountain "Getaway Special" grown by my sister. Very yummy smoke, I love the taste. Great job sis!
TMB-


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 2, 2016)

Harvesting my getaway special.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 2, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> Harvesting my getaway special.


That looks great bro. I am quite sure its the dank considering where it originates


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 2, 2016)

That hail beating anybody up?


----------



## fumble (Oct 2, 2016)

We've been getting it up here...and shton of rain


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 2, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> That hail beating anybody up?


No rain or hail here (knocks on wood) although we were expecting some.
TMB-


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2016)

Rained here for 20 min or less


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 2, 2016)

fumble said:


> We've been getting it up here...and shton of rain


A friend of mine in roseville posted a picture on facebook and I was duly impressed with the size and quantity of the hail.


----------



## fumble (Oct 2, 2016)

Im sure my girls are very unhappy. The hail was small but still damaging


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2016)

We used to get golf ball sized hail occasionally in LA. That shit fucks shit right up. Hope it didnt hit ya'll too bad


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 3, 2016)

Nothing but a cold humid night tonight. No extracting during these humid nights


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 3, 2016)

Jeorge cervantes-his books are just nonsense no wonder people get the wrong idea how to grow weed.

I want a refund on his books,they are a complete 180 too the info thsts free on here.
id rather have 5 peeps opinion on here even if im wrong than listen to them books....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Like recipe was designed in Colorado mountains, but in the valley it doesnt work


More like people writing shit down not knowing wtf they are talking about nor trying it themselves. Alot of just blowing hot air


----------



## DankBudzzz (Oct 3, 2016)

First one chopped around 7 weeks to secure some bud as I found the main cola and a few others with bud rot. Not a huge yield as I started so late but all my others will be better but need another two weeks atleast.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 3, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Jeorge cervantes-his books are just nonsense no wonder people get the wrong idea how to grow weed.
> 
> I want a refund on his books,they are a complete 180 too the info thsts free on here.
> id rather have 5 peeps opinion on here even if im wrong than listen to them books....


If you got no clue as to what you're doing that book will get you a decent harvest. I agree the information is very dated and any veteran grower would use it as ass paper, but hey if you're growing in the jungle with no Internet it'll get you through start to finish with decent bud.


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 3, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> If you got no clue as to what you're doing that book will get you a decent harvest. I agree the information is very dated and any veteran grower would use it as ass paper, but hey if you're growing in the jungle with no Internet it'll get you through start to finish with decent bud.


Just gutted i paid £25 for a book called the 'bible' and when i go back to it for refrence its always seems wrong...or like i just said your better off on here asking peeps if u got the net.


----------



## fumble (Oct 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> More like people writing shit down not knowing wtf they are talking about nor trying it themselves. Alot of just blowing hot air


Both correct  huge difference between elevations and baking/cooking. It should be addressed by recipe writer if they at high elevation...at least imo. 
But VN, that is exactly what I'm talking about. Food network magazine has quite a few fails in that dept


----------



## CatSpeaker (Oct 3, 2016)

Summer is gone, rains and cold are all I see in the future.
The bag seed girl on the left is getting the chop today.
Like many of you I've had to deal with PM.
With the coming weather she's done.
Very little amber, virtually all cloudy.  
I have no idea of what the plant is other than some Indica.
The others unfortunately I do know. 
Pure Sativas out of Africa. Kilimanjaro and Kwazulu.
I believe I have condemned these ladies to a slow death.
I'm going to let them go as far as they can, weather will probably run the show there. 
40 miles south of the 45th.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 3, 2016)

CatSpeaker said:


> Summer is gone, rains and cold are all I see in the future.
> The bag seed girl on the left is getting the chop today.
> Like many of you I've had to deal with PM.
> With the coming weather she's done.
> ...


I love the cart with wheels, I need some of them I cant lift big pots anymore


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 3, 2016)

Just squished an early sample of my precious skywalker og.. yah she's greasy  stinky as all heck. Rks by reserva privada was a fail, they just started flowering now.. @TWS figured I'd let you know, hope all is well man.


----------



## Dabsndirtycrabz (Oct 3, 2016)

Yeah that hail slapped my girls around pretty good that I didn't get covered with umbrellas but thank god for netting and hoping for a full week of sun to recover


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 3, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Just squished an early sample of my precious skywalker og.. yah she's greasy  stinky as all heck. Rks by reserva privada was a fail, they just started flowering now.. @TWS figured I'd let you know, hope all is well man.
> View attachment 3796193


That's a very good cut of skywalker, you're going to love that smoke!


----------



## norcal mmj (Oct 3, 2016)

I got hours of rain but no hail thank god. Took down my first 2 plants today and it looks like I got more off them, then my whole harvest last year. New York purple diesel, love this girl, earliest finisher in the garden.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Oct 3, 2016)

When the best time of the day to spray greencure


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2016)

Best time to spray anything on your plants is evening at sundown imo. Gives time to dry before suns up cooking


----------



## iHearAll (Oct 3, 2016)

you can also argue that you may get bud rot from this. soooo that's one instance you wouldnt want to do that lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2016)

Yeah well, I dont hose buds down, ever, so wouldnt apply with moi


----------



## iHearAll (Oct 3, 2016)

you dont want to smoke fish emulsion? weirdo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2016)

I should have said, spray the LEAVES down at sundown, never flowers. No I dont want to smoke anything but the flowers though if you give your plants a good shake after spray the shit doesnt sit in/on the buds...


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Best time to spray anything on your plants is evening at sundown imo. Gives time to dry before suns up cooking





iHearAll said:


> you can also argue that you may get bud rot from this. soooo that's one instance you wouldnt want to do that lol


Both correct....
I'll say first that I use a fogger to "spray" (fog) my plants with.
In veg I spray (fog) in the evening. I don't want that hard sun on the wet leaves. I apply more in veg vs. flower, so having the whole night to dry is good. But in flower I spray (fog) lightly in the EARLY morning. I want the buds to dry ASAP and letting set wet all night is NO BUENO!
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Both correct....
> I'll say first that I use a fogger to "spray" (fog) my plants with.
> In veg I spray (fog) at night. I don't want that hard sun on the wet leaves. I apply more in veg vs. flower, so having the whole night to dry is good. But in flower I spray (fog) lightly in the EARLY morning. I want the buds to dry ASAP and letting set wet all night is NO BUENO!
> TMB-


Very valid reasoning ...thats why your my plant master of the jedi kind


----------



## iHearAll (Oct 4, 2016)

for arguement's sake i do have exceptional success using foliar sprays outdooors in the morning. even on seedlings! the suns up but its shadey for a few hours. this makes a big difference. 
indoors i've been spraying under dimmed LED. for instance if its in flower and i want to folliar some EM/molasses i'll flip to mono reds or if im in veg and i want to foliar ill flip to mono blue. i raise the lights a good bit too and return the fans on LOW setting pretty immediately. tomato potato


----------



## vino4russ (Oct 4, 2016)

I need to do a better job next year on my IPM,,,,tried to use very little pest spray this year and payed the price on one plant....


----------



## 757growin (Oct 4, 2016)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/california-marijuana-legalization-faces-unlikely-foe-growers-082327279.html

I little something to ponder over for us California farmers


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 4, 2016)

757growin said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/california-marijuana-legalization-faces-unlikely-foe-growers-082327279.html
> 
> I little something to ponder over for us California farmers


I think I'm voting against prop 64. I need to read to language in detail, but I like things as they are.
TMB-


----------



## Jamio420 (Oct 4, 2016)

Oh shit here comes admin.!!!!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 4, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I think I'm voting against prop 64. I need to read to language in detail, but I like things as they are.
> TMB-


I agree with the Govt money grab statement, and thats all I will say on this topic


----------



## DankBudzzz (Oct 4, 2016)

So I'm on edge big time. Went out to check my patch and met two guys surveying the woodland as they were trying to find the markers for a plot of land. I'm about 50 percent sure they seen one of my girls. I drove by later that evening and there was another vehicle parked there..going out overnight to see if they are still there and move them if so. .Keep me in your prayers....


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 4, 2016)

DankBudzzz said:


> So I'm on edge big time. Went out to check my patch and met two guys surveying the woodland as they were trying to find the markers for a plot of land. I'm about 50 percent sure they seen one of my girls. I drove by later that evening and there was another vehicle parked there..going out overnight to see if they are still there and move them if so. .Keep me in your prayers....


Hoping for the best for ya!


----------



## thumper60 (Oct 4, 2016)

DankBudzzz said:


> So I'm on edge big time. Went out to check my patch and met two guys surveying the woodland as they were trying to find the markers for a plot of land. I'm about 50 percent sure they seen one of my girls. I drove by later that evening and there was another vehicle parked there..going out overnight to see if they are still there and move them if so. .Keep me in your prayers....


don't ever go back,not worth freedom


----------



## Jamio420 (Oct 4, 2016)

There's always next year buddy look what happens to chaos420


----------



## DankBudzzz (Oct 4, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> There's always next year buddy look what happens to chaos420


I agree entirely, I'll keep you updated


----------



## eddy600 (Oct 4, 2016)

$5 an oz for leaves & $10 an oz for buds gives them a quarter billion for enforcement purposes,sounds like a miss deal to me.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2016)

FYI anyone interested in helping and thanks to those who have. I have a GoFundMe account to help through rough times.

I know it's tight times for everyone. Definitely appreciated if you can help. I started a freelance sales & marketing job last week and though its only commission based on sales I am trying to make some $$$

There was a time in my life not very long ago where I would have never thought about doing something like this, but this is not that time. We are having a tough time, me being out of work for the last 13 months. I am very confident a new position is on the horizon, but not before we are without a place to live. We need some help. If you can help I will be forever indebted and I do plan to pay back in full over time. Here goes nothing.

If anyone wants the link, let me know by PM and I'll message it to you. I don't want to post my name up here for the public to see, so if you want please drop me a message. Thanks very much


----------



## Jamio420 (Oct 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> FYI anyone interested in helping and thanks to those who have. I have a GoFundMe account to help through rough times.
> 
> I know it's tight times for everyone. Definitely appreciated if you can help. I started a freelance sales & marketing job last week and though its only commission based on sales I am trying to make some $$$
> 
> ...


 
I'll send somthing as soon as I can brotha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2016)

Would definitely appreciate it. I can assure you. Thanks man


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 4, 2016)

View attachment 3797186


----------



## RichRoots (Oct 4, 2016)

Dr Greenthumbs Turkish Delight.


----------



## fumble (Oct 4, 2016)

Got about 6 sheriff flyovers today. Fck


----------



## 757growin (Oct 4, 2016)

fumble said:


> Got about 6 sheriff flyovers today. Fck


Maybe pluck the ripest this evening and get them gone before sun up. Good luck fumble and everyone else. Finish line is in sight


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2016)

fumble said:


> Got about 6 sheriff flyovers today. Fck


fucking thieves eh


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 4, 2016)

fumble said:


> Got about 6 sheriff flyovers today. Fck


Hopefully they dont come back!


----------



## eddy600 (Oct 4, 2016)

fumble said:


> Got about 6 sheriff flyovers today. Fck


They circled next to my house for three hours the other night with their light on,It turns out my sons childhood friend killed his grandfather with a baseball bat.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 4, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> They circled next to my house for three hours the other night with their light on,It turns out my sons childhood friend killed his grandfather with a baseball bat.


Wow thats terrible


----------



## BLVDog (Oct 4, 2016)

hope everyone is having an awesome croptober


----------



## eddy600 (Oct 4, 2016)

Chopped my first plant today,It's a THC Bomb.The Buds wore a bit large so broke them up to net dry them. I'm going to harvest the bottom half tomorrow for some bubble & edibles.Good luck everybody


----------



## DankBudzzz (Oct 4, 2016)

Checked in the plants and they are all still there but still very uneasy so I went in ninja style No lights and face covered. Moved all of the small ones to a different location but had to leave the two big ones as they rooted through the ground through the pots. I won't be going back too this patch until two weeks time at harvest or possibly not at all. I figure if the surveyors seen the one they will be back to rip it or report it to the property owner. Probably 8-12 ounces total on the two left behind depending on how long they got to finish. I can't harvest anything until atleast Monday otherwise I would of chopped tonight, gotta love the gamble though, just hope I get some smoke got the winter.


----------



## Jamio420 (Oct 4, 2016)

fumble said:


> Got about 6 sheriff flyovers today. Fck


Why would they mess with you isn't everything legal !?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 4, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> Why would they mess with you isn't everything legal !?


No such thing really is there?


----------



## Jamio420 (Oct 4, 2016)

I mean I guess so idk I don't live in Cali but I thought it was like legit as hell out there no problems !


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 4, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> I mean I guess so idk I don't live in Cali but I thought it was like legit as hell out there no problems !


I cant grow outdoors at all anymore legally as laws changed, but I hear about ppl that still can getting messed with based on complaints or whatever


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2016)

Yeah "legal" is a term which can be defined in so many fkn ways......and yeah still not "legal". I guess code enforcement makes the money to pay those fcks


----------



## Jamio420 (Oct 4, 2016)

That's such bull shit @fumble hope all is well for you ,don't be shook .
I feel like like I'm out there I'm here I own the land and these plants fuck off I don't have shit to hide and if I'm doing somthing wrong you shouldn't of given me a license to do it in the first place !! I don't make the rules I just obey by them !!
Same thing as whom ever having a badge comes from the same state so fuck off !


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2016)

I hear you loud and clear and agree, though thats why I have been and will continue to be an outlaw....the licenses are bs and so are the "rules" made by the rule makers.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> Dude I hear that but truthfully we as the ppl the growers do ppl of our state so much that pharmacy would never be able to do. every one of my patients have a disease weather it is cancer or other problems , when I supply these ppl with the medication and hear it brought there pain from a ten to a two with a couple puffs and it didn't cost them there liver or there soul I feel great about what I'm doing with my life ,..
> My grandfather last week was just diagnosed with stage 4 liver cancer and has to start the bullshit they call kemo to get better witch is a lie !!! All they care about is the money but anyways . I just supplied him with his first round of meds not some stranger in a lab coat but his own grandson
> I don't give a fuck what they have to say
> They can't take my pride they can't take my trade.. master electrician !
> All they can do is hinder my time on this earth ! I will fight them to the death what we we do and the medicin we supply is truly a blessing from the state we are liscenced from !!!


Good luck to your grandpa friend. I echo every one of your sentiments believe me. Lost my aunt and grandma to cancer. All about the money, sickening as fuck


----------



## Jamio420 (Oct 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Good luck to your grandpa friend. I echo every one of your sentiments believe me. Lost my aunt and grandma to cancer. All about the money, sickening as fuck


Thank you , he will be okay either way but it just reinforces how I feel and my will to fight for my rights ever so much !!


----------



## Jayfittytwist (Oct 4, 2016)

Preach on brother


Jamio420 said:


> Dude I hear that but truthfully we as the ppl the growers do ppl of our state so much that pharmacy would never be able to do. every one of my patients have a disease weather it is cancer or other problems , when I supply these ppl with the medication and hear it brought there pain from a ten to a two with a couple puffs and it didn't cost them there liver or there soul I feel great about what I'm doing with my life ,..
> My grandfather last week was just diagnosed with stage 4 liver cancer and has to start the bullshit they call kemo to get better witch is a lie !!! All they care about is the money but anyways . I just supplied him with his first round of meds not some stranger in a lab coat but his own grandson
> I don't give a fuck what they have to say
> They can't take my pride they can't take my trade.. master electrician !
> All they can do is hinder my time on this earth ! I will fight them to the death what we we do and the medicin we supply is truly a blessing from the state we are liscenced from !!!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 4, 2016)

@Jamio420 Best wishes and hopes for you Grandpa!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 5, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> That's such bull shit @fumble hope all is well for you ,don't be shook .
> I feel like like I'm out there I'm here I own the land and these plants fuck off I don't have shit to hide and if I'm doing somthing wrong you shouldn't of given me a license to do it in the first place !! I don't make the rules I just obey by them !!
> Same thing as whom ever having a badge comes from the same state so fuck off !


They come to my house ill light a joint while the rip out fuck em


----------



## fumble (Oct 5, 2016)

Yeah...it doesnt make me feel all warm and fuzzy that's for sure. Weve still got 2 weeks on most of them. If I were still in my backyard in so sac I'd be saying legal schmegal pfft...can't do that now tho. I just hope they were flying over going 'Got damn! Nice plants'


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2016)

fumble said:


> Yeah...it doesnt make me feel all warm and fuzzy that's for sure. Weve still got 2 weeks on most of them. If I were still in my backyard in so sac I'd be saying legal schmegal pfft...can't do that now tho. I just hope they were flying over going 'Got damn! Nice plants'


I watched hem fly over my back yard every yr till 2014 and was nervous and they never came. Outdoor wasnt legal, but my neighbors didnt care so I guess it wasnt a big deal


----------



## fumble (Oct 5, 2016)

Same here...right in their flight path in sac


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2016)

fumble said:


> Same here...right in their flight path in sac


They would just circle and circle sometimes, drove me bonkers

Not now so much, but then every 4th or 5th place had a grow back there, and mine wasnt the biggest
All I heard about was rippers


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 5, 2016)

CatSpeaker said:


> Summer is gone, rains and cold are all I see in the future.
> The bag seed girl on the left is getting the chop today.
> Like many of you I've had to deal with PM.
> With the coming weather she's done.
> ...


I grew about a 1000s gambian sativa few year ago,and over around 6 yrz gave loads away but the lads couldnt finish em.
they couldnt handle our weather had to do indoor undr hps but they came out awesome as i removed the msles and only give 10 1/2 hrs light as the landrace was on the equator.
fukin awesome gear had to grow 60 a time for males were about 40% but what a smoke pure speed weed,lemon lime and black pepper flavours,the odd hermie .took 13 wks to flower but only vegged them a month for height.
ive ran out of seeds now and would like to go back to gambia but dont want kudnapped by i.s.i.s


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> I grew about a 1000s gambian sativa few year ago,and over around 6 yrz gave loads away but the lads couldnt finish em.
> they couldnt handle our weather had to do indoor undr hps but they came out awesome as i removed the msles and only give 10 1/2 hrs light as the landrace was on the equator.
> fukin awesome gear had to grow 60 a time for males were about 40% but what a smoke pure speed weed,lemon lime and black pepper flavours,the odd hermie .took 13 wks to flower but only vegged them a month for height.
> ive ran out of seeds now and would like to go back to gambia but dont want kudnapped by i.s.i.s


Sounds like some awesome shit. Love some speedy as fuck landraces


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 5, 2016)

Nice in gambia i mean it worked nice,but growing it sensi under lights was awesome.
i always talk about the hash i got there small hand rubbed peas a matchbox full for a £10 in 2002.mental was nearly trippin of a fat spliff.
Wish i had a box now.
Lmao


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Nice in gambia i mean it worked nice,but growing it sensi under lights was awesome.
> i always talk about the hash i got there small hand rubbed peas a matchbox full for a £10 in 2002.mental was nearly trippin of a fat spliff.
> Wish i had a box now.
> Lmao


Yeah I wish I had some of the purps I had in New Orleans 12 years ago. That shit was mind blowing. Had some nice stuff which I picked up in Christiania (Denmark) 7-8 years back from different areas wish I had a pile of.


----------



## jacrispy (Oct 5, 2016)

took down one incredible bulk yesterday next on the hit list ( bout a week ) IBpeppermint kush : one of my late bloomers that was devastated by stem boring worms. i cut the worms out in june & she came back really nice but its gonna be close on time (3 wks maybe)
 happy croptober


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 5, 2016)

fumble said:


> Same here...right in their flight path in sac


I'm in the landing path of an airport . Between that and the hospital I get dozens of fly overs a day. It's kind of creepy.


----------



## fumble (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm sure it is Woot. They just flew over once here not too long ago. Sigh....


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Oct 5, 2016)

Hat tip @getawaymountain 
Maniac Crack humming right along....she's really started to harden up the past couple of days.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Oct 5, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> took down one incredible bulk yesterdayView attachment 3797432 View attachment 3797411next on the hit list ( bout a week ) IBView attachment 3797412peppermint kush : one of my late bloomers that was devastated by stem boring worms. i cut the worms out in june & she came back really nice but its gonna be close on time (3 wks maybe)
> View attachment 3797413 happy croptober


I've got one IB that made it through the shit bag weather I've been dealing with...she's had a lot of mold chopping done but the bulk (no pun intended) of the plant is still there. Figuring up to 2 weeks before she's getting the axe.


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I wish I had some of the purps I had in New Orleans 12 years ago. That shit was mind blowing. Had some nice stuff which I picked up in Christiania (Denmark) 7-8 years back from different areas wish I had a pile of.


The old skool strains were awesome when done properly,shame the genetics are all mixed,i never had couclock until i was 22 off white widow,the green was jamaican,columbian blocks imported i only paid £250 for 9 ounce back in the day .killed it.....$$$


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 5, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> I've got one IB that made it through the shit bag weather I've been dealing with...she's had a lot of mold chopping done but the bulk (no pun intended) of the plant is still there. Figuring up to 2 weeks before she's getting the axe.


Is that in the u.k dude.
Ive 1 purple from outdoors 6 month but i brung her indoors for a extra week to finish her off.
Gonna harvest tonight.been in a conservatory,hope its mould free as the description says its a hardy 1
its quite fukin big now,ill put a pic on later.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Is that in the u.k dude.
> Ive 1 purple from outdoors 6 month but i brung her indoors for a extra week to finish her off.
> Gonna harvest tonight.been in a conservatory,hope its mould free as the description says its a hardy 1
> its quite fukin big now,ill put a pic on later.


nah thats east coast us


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> nah thats east coast us


Sounds similar weather to me im in nw u.k. 
lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Sounds similar weather to me im in nw u.k.
> lol


aye yeah its pissing alot there too  especially this time of year apparently


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 5, 2016)

U know what weve actually had 3 days of sun in a row..in oct.wtf..its like winning lotto that round here.lmao
gotta find strains that can handle the northern wet climates i dont do too bad with a good sept. And the right strain.


----------



## Bacala (Oct 5, 2016)

Bacala said:


> A few from my little backyard grow in SF Bay Area. I don't need much from my harvest so I keep them in 10g pots. I top and/or super-crop to keep them low. Soil is used, reworked FFOF, nutes are MaxSea for both veg and bloom.
> 
> Blue Widow is further along and buds are filling nicely



Quick follow-up on the Blue Widow (Blueberry X White Widow):



I had topped it twice, so got four like this along with all the branches. I took a smallish flower a little early because I was anxious for a sample and this strain does not disappoint. Really potent stuff, and absolutely does the trick on my neuropathy. Great "hybrid high", with most initial effect in the head, moving down through the body a bit later. Big yielder too, and this one plant gave me more than I need for a year's worth of relief. This one will be on my shelf from this point on. Highly recommended!


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 5, 2016)

Bacala said:


> Quick follow-up on the Blue Widow:
> 
> View attachment 3797526
> 
> I had topped it twice, so got four like this along with all the branches. I took a smallish flower a little early because I was anxious for a sample and this strain does not disappoint. Really potent stuff, and absolutely does the trick on my neuropathy. Great "hybrid high", with most initial effect in the head, moving down through the body a bit later. Big yielder too, and this one plant gave me more than I need for a year's worth of relief. This one will be on my shelf from this point on. Highly recommended!


Looks nice and phat l.never had blu widow sounds yummy tho.
i done black widowxblue thai indoors last year also was a top shelf smoke but only small yield,dark coloured red sweet but small buds what i can remember


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Wow, I have been allowed back in to play  

So good to see everyone's plants in flower


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 5, 2016)

Woke up to snow.. got a long day ahead of me. Time to throw on the parka and start harvesting.


----------



## fumble (Oct 5, 2016)

Right on! Good to see you @FLkeys1 . I fckn love my Slymer...right up there with F.M.I.L.Y 's Purple le Pew as my favorite
Killer flavor and the smell? Fckn amazing


----------



## jacrispy (Oct 5, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> I've got one IB that made it through the shit bag weather I've been dealing with...she's had a lot of mold chopping done but the bulk (no pun intended) of the plant is still there. Figuring up to 2 weeks before she's getting the axe.


the IB i took yesterday had alot of mold
i chucked 1/2 the plant.
my other IB is holding up well.


----------



## fumble (Oct 5, 2016)

Can anyone tell me what this plant might be? Was told maybe Kryptonite but they weren't sure


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

fumble said:


> Can anyone tell me what this plant might be? Was told maybe Kryptonite but they weren't sure


That is, hold on, I got it. Its cannabis. Oh ya know that already . Sorry Fumble no idea what that is


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 5, 2016)

fumble said:


> Can anyone tell me what this plant might be? Was told maybe Kryptonite but they weren't sure


Nice plant but So hard to tell at just looking.smoke a wee bit see if its like kryptonite,or does it smell or have a similar high????


----------



## fumble (Oct 5, 2016)

You funny guy you  lol
@VNsmoker


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

fumble said:


> You funny guy you  lol


There are just so many strands around, lmao. I said strands


----------



## fumble (Oct 5, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Nice plant but So hard to tell at just looking.smoke a wee bit see if its like kryptonite,or does it smell or have a similar high????


Lol...I really wouldn't have a clue. Never grown it or smoked it. Saw a pic of a finished nug though.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

fumble said:


> Lol...I really wouldn't have a clue. Never grown it or smoked it. Saw a pic of a finished nug though.


It looks nice eh. Appears like it will be some nice smoke


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 5, 2016)

fumble said:


> Lol...I really wouldn't have a clue. Never grown it or smoked it. Saw a pic of a finished nug though.


Same here lol too many fukin strains with mental ass names nowadays.me thinx


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Same here lol too many fukin strains with mental ass names nowadays.me thinx


$$$ all about that $$$$. marketing bullshit


----------



## timfbmx (Oct 5, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> the IB i took yesterday had alot of mold
> i chucked 1/2 the plant.
> my other IB is holding up well.


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> $$$ all about that $$$$. marketing bullshit


U know that matey.
the seedy seed game.....


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 5, 2016)

fumble said:


> Right on! Good to see you @FLkeys1 . I fckn love my Slymer...right up there with F.M.I.L.Y 's Purple le Pew as my favorite
> Killer flavor and the smell? Fckn amazing


Slymer is one amazing strain!! So glad you love it.. it always amazed me how powerful the lime smell is and the awsome sativa lift it gives me..


----------



## fumble (Oct 5, 2016)

Its greasy almost with resin...it's gonna make some great hash


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> I grew about a 1000s gambian sativa few year ago,and over around 6 yrz gave loads away but the lads couldnt finish em.
> they couldnt handle our weather had to do indoor undr hps but they came out awesome as i removed the msles and only give 10 1/2 hrs light as the landrace was on the equator.
> fukin awesome gear had to grow 60 a time for males were about 40% but what a smoke pure speed weed,lemon lime and black pepper flavours,the odd hermie .took 13 wks to flower but only vegged them a month for height.
> ive ran out of seeds now and would like to go back to gambia but dont want kudnapped by i.s.i.s


I need a sativa that has no possibility of indica influence. Nothing is giving me that uplifting heart racing I want anymore.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2016)

fumble said:


> Right on! Good to see you @FLkeys1 . I fckn love my Slymer...right up there with F.M.I.L.Y 's Purple le Pew as my favorite
> Killer flavor and the smell? Fckn amazing


Is the Slymer giving you a sativa effect?


----------



## vino4russ (Oct 5, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Is the Slymer giving you a sativa effect?


Bassman, Try old school Acapulco Gold or Buzz light gear.....buzzy, Uplifting for me...may do the trick.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Bassman, Try old school Acapulco Gold or Buzz light gear.....buzzy, Uplifting for me...may do the trick.


Tried Aucopolco Gold 2 weeks ago, nice and sleepy for me.
Buzz Light Gear sounds up lol.
I think its just me and being stuck in bed all the time makes weed affect me different?


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 5, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Is the Slymer giving you a sativa effect?


I have a VERY sativa "Jesus Jilly" (Jesus O.G. X Jillybean) X Mulanji) from Mohican. She won't be done for another another 5-7 weeks. Very skinny leaves and smells like nothing else in the garden. Kind of like an artificial banana smell, hard to describe. Had more of a fuel smell at first, but now it's a "fuely banana" smell. Huge plant too, here she is poking out on all side under a 10' X 10' cover. Picture taken off one of my security cameras. I'll bring you some on my way up to the BBQ. We'll see if she'll work for you.
TMB-


----------



## TWS (Oct 5, 2016)

Bag seed from the spring bbq that had some flower from nuggs and soilgrown.

 

Dream Lotus




SRG


----------



## TWS (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3797702 View attachment 3797704 View attachment 3797707


Looking good @TWS.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I have a VERY sativa "Jesus Jilly" (Jesus O.G. X Jillybean) X Mulanji) from Mohican. She won't be done for another another 5-7 weeks. Very skinny leaves and smells like nothing else in the garden. Kind of like an artificial banana smell, hard to describe. Had more of a fuel smell at first, but now it's a "fuely banana" smell. Huge plant too, here she is poking out on all side under a 10' X 10' cover. Picture taken off one of my security cameras. I'll bring you some on my way up to the BBQ. We'll see if she'll work for you.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3797695


Nice, maybe I can trade you for some seeds or some buds I have on hand at that time.


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 5, 2016)

fumble said:


> I'm sure it is Woot. They just flew over once here not too long ago. Sigh....


Down load the flight tracker app. You can see where they're going and where they've been.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> Down load the flight tracker app. You can see where they're going and where they've been.


Didnt know there was such a thing, interesting


----------



## vino4russ (Oct 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3797702 View attachment 3797704 View attachment 3797707


TWS,,,,you da man, unfricken believable .........great looking ladies.


----------



## Backyard dirt (Oct 5, 2016)

Still chugging along despite 4 days of drizzle and cool days. Found yellow patches around my colas on the sugar leaves. Hand lens showed clusters of small yellowish eggs. Just what I needed. But looking through my microscope I happily discovered it was pollen! I don't know what pollenates in October but that beats eggs anytime. Pennywise on the left, Pineapple Kush on the right.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3797702 View attachment 3797704 View attachment 3797707


Great work mate love it


----------



## TWS (Oct 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Great work mate love it


Thank you.
Been off grid now for the last month . Going back off now .
Everyone's grows are looking great.
Tdub out.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3797702 View attachment 3797704 View attachment 3797707



Ballin...


----------



## vino4russ (Oct 5, 2016)

VIP Viagrra harvest...really thick nugz...test on early buds .... Nice warm happy buzz. Will let immature secondary buds develop for another week.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2016)

Is VIP Viagra the name or its best attribute?
The SLH I grew a yr or so ago acted like viagra ( never used Viagra) would act I think.


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 5, 2016)

Last one gettin chopped now


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 5, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I need a sativa that has no possibility of indica influence. Nothing is giving me that uplifting heart racing I want anymore.


I think youll have to go travelling matey to africa/asia for a untouched sativa nowadays get a big bag full for pennies,closest thing ive had in years was called "champagne haze"out of rookies cafe in the dam this july,i cant find it in any seedbanks ive looked at online.
it was lemon/lime with a mental peppery taste top notch shit,im still trying to hunt some beans wanna grow that shit.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> I think youll have to go travelling matey to africa/asia for a untouched sativa nowadays get a big bag full for pennies,closest thing ive had in years was called "champagne haze"out of rookies cafe in the dam this july,i cant find it in any seedbanks ive looked at online.
> it was lemon/lime with a mental peppery taste top notch shit,im still trying to hunt some beans wanna grow that shit.


Real seed company has some nice landrace sats. These are the real deal....
https://therealseedcompany.com/products.php?sort=region


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Real seed company has some nice landrace sats. These are the real deal....
> https://therealseedcompany.com/products.php?sort=region


Otherwise World of Seeds also has some good ones too. But yeah best way is having someone in those countries send to ya  unless of course you want to get out and travel yourself


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 5, 2016)

Any1 else heard of or tried champagne haze.?????
it was second on the menu after mango kush blew the mango out the water..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

I wouldnt forget about Ace Seeds either. They have some solid landraces. They are probably 1st actually in the top 3 I listed.
They got the old Hazes. Never heard of Champagne Haze


----------



## LandAndHeir (Oct 5, 2016)

dont ever trust ace seeds.... this is their " durban poison"
unfortunately they mislead lots of people with random genetics. my collective was going to breed the durban but when it started smelling like og kush and diesel we knew somthing was up....same with their magenta paki......not even close unfortunately.
my collective is into landrace breeding heavily. we have so far procured 13 landraces including sinai peninsula from egypt and jordanian landrace to name a couple.

everyones pics are looking amazing! that purp is incredible!!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2016)

Never tried Champagne haze.
Sounds very upper echelon


----------



## LandAndHeir (Oct 5, 2016)

i recommend either traveling or finding friends willing to smuggle seeds. we have a member coming back from nepal and vietnam this week. Hopefully bringing some gems back with him. Our whole idea is to openly honestly breed land races with pics of it actually occuring video etc. and preserving some of these awesome lines.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2016)

Would love to travel, but need money and a new back first I am afraid.
Still hoping to find a cure and a real proper diagnosis and get back to my life thats on pause right now.

My 16 yr old daughter wants to travel the world really bad


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2016)

LandAndHeir said:


> i recommend either traveling or finding friends willing to smuggle seeds. we have a member coming back from nepal and vietnam this week. Hopefully bringing some gems back with him. Our whole idea is to openly honestly breed land races with pics of it actually occuring video etc. and preserving some of these awesome lines.


I would be difficult to flower a 14+ week strain for me, but I would find a way!


----------



## LandAndHeir (Oct 5, 2016)

im sorry to hear about your back man, i have problems in that area as well but nothing compared to what it sounds like you deal with. I encourage everyone around to get out and see the world if and ever they can!


----------



## LandAndHeir (Oct 5, 2016)

there is a new urbanremo video on YouTube with a skunk haze variety in a greenhouse with a reported 160 day flower....just think about that for a second...go check out the video its halerious


----------



## LandAndHeir (Oct 5, 2016)

ive been on this site a long time but under the screen name Cannabiscult666....ive seen some really amazing landrace offerings over the years....mohican comes to mind


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2016)

LandAndHeir said:


> im sorry to hear about your back man, i have problems in that area as well but nothing compared to what it sounds like you deal with. I encourage everyone around to get out and see the world if and ever they can!


I never cared really or thought about all that till I had too much time on my hands.
After a friend moved to VN and tells me about it and videos I realize my little world here in Cali is so different from most of the world


----------



## LandAndHeir (Oct 5, 2016)

we have a variety that came to us in seed form labeled "ellis krippy" this beast stretches 4 weeks and looks like itl go forever...still flowering the first round of clones from seed moms....all the seeds produced females so the origins are vague as well as the monacious or diacious nature of the variety. But one things for sure...its equilateral and burns your eyes smelling it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

Yes SE Asian narrow leaves are known for their crazy long flower times. Thats no bullshit for sure, though I have found some Cambodian ones which were on the 10-12 week side.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

@RM3 how long did the Dalat flower for? Still going isn't it?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2016)

LandAndHeir said:


> we have a variety that came to us in seed form labeled "ellis krippy" this beast stretches 4 weeks and looks like itl go forever...still flowering the first round of clones from seed moms....all the seeds produced females so the origins are vague as well as the monacious or diacious nature of the variety. But one things for sure...its equilateral and burns your eyes smelling it


Eye burn thats some serious shit!


Vnsmkr said:


> Yes SE Asian narrow leaves are known for their crazy long flower times. Thats no bullshit for sure, though I have found some Cambodian ones which were on the 10-12 week side.


10-12 isnt so bad IMO


----------



## LandAndHeir (Oct 5, 2016)

yea man it smells like pine eucalyptus and classic hazey spicey almost lemon grass on the nose. let me go get a pic for you of the girl we plan to put in a 100 gallon pot in a month for our light dep winter crop. brb


----------



## LandAndHeir (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

She's gonna be a bush in a 100 gal pot. Looking good


----------



## LandAndHeir (Oct 5, 2016)

thanks alot man! yea we are gonna top her a bunch after seeing the tester double in flower...probably triple cage her...flowering her on jan 1st! greenhouse light dep with supplemental light.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2016)

LandAndHeir said:


> View attachment 3797928 View attachment 3797929


Looks nice, and looks like she is already topped a few times


----------



## LandAndHeir (Oct 5, 2016)

yes sir i started toping her at her first few nodes and never stopped...she is probably 10 weeks old since conception


----------



## LandAndHeir (Oct 5, 2016)

il also show you her day 15 of flower in a hydro garden we have going right now too...en route lol


----------



## LandAndHeir (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2016)

LandAndHeir said:


> dont ever trust ace seeds.... this is their " durban poison"View attachment 3797909
> unfortunately they mislead lots of people with random genetics. my collective was going to breed the durban but when it started smelling like og kush and diesel we knew somthing was up....same with their magenta paki......not even close unfortunately.
> my collective is into landrace breeding heavily. we have so far procured 13 landraces including sinai peninsula from egypt and jordanian landrace to name a couple.
> 
> everyones pics are looking amazing! that purp is incredible!!


Ive never grown the DP, bu after a quick google pic search its not even close...wow


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2016)

LandAndHeir said:


> View attachment 3797947 View attachment 3797948


15 days and no real preflowers yet, she likes to take her time to stretch her legs first!


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 5, 2016)

LandAndHeir said:


> dont ever trust ace seeds.... this is their " durban poison"View attachment 3797909
> unfortunately they mislead lots of people with random genetics. my collective was going to breed the durban but when it started smelling like og kush and diesel we knew somthing was up....same with their magenta paki......not even close unfortunately.
> my collective is into landrace breeding heavily. we have so far procured 13 landraces including sinai peninsula from egypt and jordanian landrace to name a couple.
> 
> everyones pics are looking amazing! that purp is incredible!!


I was wanting durban but heard all the seed companys have mixed it with some indica to make her easier for indoors and to stabalize the hybrids!!!
would like a stable landrace.ill check out world of seeds,thing is i dont trust a lot of these seed cos in the last two year theres a new 75 at least came out who i have no bacground info on.
might get the dutch passion durban poison but has that been crossed with indica.
I only veg a month on pure sativa's seems enough to me.maybe longer if your gonna your lst or netting them leave longer but a month seems fine


----------



## Stickyicky42O (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> might get the dutch passion durban poison but has that been crossed with indica.


Thats a piece of shat from there....been there done that. DP is not a good example though. Its shit everywhere outside of Africa. Ace is more for their Hazes, Panama etc. Real Seed is more Middle East areas, and some Indian - Asian varieties, & WOS has some S. Africa and some Pakistani landrace which looks good; Ive grown out a Paki male, but no females yet


----------



## Dabsndirtycrabz (Oct 5, 2016)

Some purp for y'all 
*chunga's revenge clone


----------



## LandAndHeir (Oct 5, 2016)

niiiiice!!!! purple trees


----------



## LandAndHeir (Oct 5, 2016)

bassman exactly ! she looks like a week one plant for a while before flower sets start appearing and she just stretches and stretches.


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats a piece of shat from there....been there done that. DP is not a good example though. Its shit everywhere outside of Africa. Ace is more for their Hazes, Panama etc. Real Seed is more Middle East areas, and some Indian - Asian varieties, & WOS has some S. Africa and some Pakistani landrace which looks good; Ive grown out a Paki male, but no females yet


Ill have to have a good old gander at some diff. Seedbanks everyones durban pics dont look likke the older photos ive seen were there 9ft xmas trees grown outdoor s.africa...ive supposodly had it once but i think it was just generic with that name.
malawi cobs a friend got of silk road a few year ago was nice mind.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats a piece of shat from there....been there done that. DP is not a good example though. Its shit everywhere outside of Africa. Ace is more for their Hazes, Panama etc. Real Seed is more Middle East areas, and some Indian - Asian varieties, & WOS has some S. Africa and some Pakistani landrace which looks good; Ive grown out a Paki male, but no females yet


I was saying to bassman not long ago, I had 1 good durban years ago from marijuana-seeds.nl though I didnt remember it going as long as they have it listed now


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 5, 2016)

Some commission work I did on some local early crop from a popular breeder. Some of you are growing his gear this year actually.

Tangilope. Not one of his crosses


Arctic Fallout. His own cross. Snow lotus x something lol. 


Made all this with some quality trim, not even nug run. I'm upgrading my equipment here in a few days so make sure y'all get to me before I'm booked solid


----------



## LandAndHeir (Oct 5, 2016)

very nice!


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 5, 2016)

Tangilope bud is wiked,bet that shatterz the bomb man.
envy...lol


----------



## fumble (Oct 5, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Is the Slymer giving you a sativa effect?


With it being early, yeah a bit. Ive actually been talking


----------



## fumble (Oct 5, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> View attachment 3797882 View attachment 3797883 View attachment 3797884 View attachment 3797885 Last one gettin chopped now


Wow...nice!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 5, 2016)

LandAndHeir said:


> there is a new urbanremo video on YouTube with a skunk haze variety in a greenhouse with a reported 160 day flower....just think about that for a second...go check out the video its halerious


Hawaain skunk haze flowered for 14 last year
.well im sure thats what it was anyway


----------



## LandAndHeir (Oct 5, 2016)

how was the flavor ruby fruit?


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 5, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Tangilope bud is wiked,bet that shatterz the bomb man.
> envy...lol


The terps are phenomenal, it's definitely competing as the tastiest extract I've ever made. It's unbelievably stable, it shatters to bits with just a light touch.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2016)

fumble said:


> With it being early, yeah a bit. Ive actually been talking


Hit me in and around eyes and made me comfortable and felt in my legs.
So Im just weird

Maybe because I havent had any wide leaf strains in about a yr?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 5, 2016)

LandAndHeir said:


> how was the flavor ruby fruit?


Was ok mate jad that kinda musky old school lollie flavour ...im never good at flavour descriptions mate but u could smell it was a full haze from a distance.
Had a slight underlying sweetness to the taste but it burnt away after one nice taste ....best i could do with the description mate im more a hybrid or indica man myself


----------



## Mohican (Oct 5, 2016)

Malawi gold made my lips numb!


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 5, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> The terps are phenomenal, it's definitely competing as the tastiest extract I've ever made. It's unbelievably stable, it shatters to bits with just a light touch.


Beautiful man but Is that not a pain to deal with? I find when I'm high trying to pick a hoot it breaks into pieces ending up on the floor, I prefer wax myself.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 5, 2016)

Hope we all are in the same boats next year!! Think about it growers.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 5, 2016)

If it wasnt for my indoor id be very sad, but the gh keeps me busy asf. Happy Harvest!


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 6, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Beautiful man but Is that not a pain to deal with? I find when I'm high trying to pick a hoot it breaks into pieces ending up on the floor, I prefer wax myself.


It's all about the demand and the demand is for shatter. I love me some crumble though, here is some Tangilope budder chip!


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 6, 2016)

@getawaymountain your genetics are something else brother, check out this poisonwarp baseball bat. Hugeee colas covered in sticky resin. My hands get sticky from picking fan leaves. I cannot wait to try out the smoke.


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 6, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> It's all about the demand and the demand is for shatter. I love me some crumble though, here is some Tangilope budder chip!
> View attachment 3798075


Understood boss... and damnnn! Now we are talkin  I picked up some 98% cbd, been dipping my rosin dabs in it, fucking love the stuff.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 6, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Understood boss... and damnnn! Now we are talkin  I picked up some 98% cbd, been dipping my rosin dabs in it, fucking love the stuff.


Nice, how does it look? I did some high cbd extract but it came out amber and unstable. Is yours straight sap too? It tasted real strong of citrus and had was real good on the arthritic knees.


----------



## shaggy340 (Oct 6, 2016)

Hello everyone hope choptober is going great for everyone. The first pic and second pic is 9lb hammer the third and fourth Skywalker and fifth and sixth harlequin. And i chopped down the Lucy's lion already hanging all of it is going to be dried then turned into cbd rich qwet.


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 6, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Nice, how does it look? I did some high cbd extract but it came out amber and unstable. Is yours straight sap too? It tasted real strong of citrus and had was real good on the arthritic knees.


I ordered mine from a company in Colorado. Its co2 extracted, looks like white crystals. Unreal looking.. has a licorice cherry taste, I'll snap a pic when I'm in the house.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 6, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> The terps are phenomenal, it's definitely competing as the tastiest extract I've ever made. It's unbelievably stable, it shatters to bits with just a light touch.


I grew out a single freebie bean of tangilope a couple years ago. It was a huge yielder of some crazy stinky orange. I personally didn't like it so I didtched it.
I tell my buddy about it who picks up my trim and he just about has an orgasm everytime i mention it lmao. I guess they like blasting flowers also that are like that too. Crazy! Here's a couple budshots of that pheno i posted on here a couple years ago. Not too shabby being a single freebie and all IMO.


----------



## RM3 (Oct 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @RM3 how long did the Dalat flower for? Still going isn't it?


yes still goin it's like week 17 I think


----------



## vino4russ (Oct 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Is VIP Viagra the name or its best attribute?
> The SLH I grew a yr or so ago acted like viagra ( never used Viagra) would act I think.


YIP Viagrra does work nicely.....makes you feel really comfortable.....so maybe thats how it works


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 6, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> The terps are phenomenal, it's definitely competing as the tastiest extract I've ever made. It's unbelievably stable, it shatters to bits with just a light touch.


Ive grew 1 tangelope plant was a free seed,the buds tasted like orange candy,cant find the beans anywere online only tangie seeds.
proper top shelf keeper bud tangelope just had a extra edge to it,i cant describe i can only remember.just.lol..


----------



## vino4russ (Oct 6, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Ive grew 1 tangelope plant was a free seed,the buds tasted like orange candy,cant find the beans anywere online only tangie seeds.
> proper top shelf keeper bud tangelope just had a extra edge to it,i cant describe i can only remember.just.lol..


Dazz, this maybe it, ? it is available from several seed banks.

*Strain:* *Tangilope*
*Breeder:* DNA Genetics
*Location:* indoor, outdoor
*Type:* mostly sativa
*Flowering:* ~63 days
Only female seeds.
*DNA Genetics Seeds - Tangilope*
Tangie and Chocolope have to be our best two Sativas! Chocolope X Tangie results in Award winning Chocolaty Citrus buds!! Tangielope will demand the highest price for a sativa as the exotic smell matched with frosty nugs make not only the taste but the bag appeal a instant favourite with one being fruity citrus and the other chocolate cream! Expect to see Fast growing plants in vegetive and mostly sativa buds with a very intense Terpene profile!

Tangielope will finish in 9 weeks bringing above average yields and a very easy plant to grow! Expert growers can challenge the Tangilope and push her nutrient levels for maximum production, as well as beginner growers or first timers can also have great results as Tangilope is very easy to grow and forgiving of basic mistakes.. Either way beginner grower or seasoned veteran the Tangilope is your Sativa! 

Tangie x Chocolope
Flower time: 9 weeks
Yield: 450-500 m2
90% sativa / 10% indica

*User-Generated Strain-Profile*
*Known Phenotypes:* » new » none up to now (homogenous??)

For this strain we got input by 2 user(s). Here a short overview:

*General Impression Indoor:* is all together extraordinary and quite recommendable. 
*Strength / Lasting Effect:* The weed is strong and long lasting. 
*Votings of our users:* Tangilope gets 8.00 of 10 possible Points in the average!


----------



## LandAndHeir (Oct 6, 2016)

strawberry day 55


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 6, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I ordered mine from a company in Colorado. Its co2 extracted, looks like white crystals. Unreal looking.. has a licorice cherry taste, I'll snap a pic when I'm in the house.


I'm dying to see that process done. I learned how to make digestible salts but not smokable crystals. I have my suspicions and I've heard some of the details on the tech, but haven't seen it done yet. I should check out the skunkpharm site and see if there is a tutorial up yet. I heard they dry it out with 3% hydrochloric acid solution like when you make lsd. Cool stuff.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 6, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I grew out a single freebie bean of tangilope a couple years ago. It was a huge yielder of some crazy stinky orange. I personally didn't like it so I didtched it.
> I tell my buddy about it who picks up my trim and he just about has an orgasm everytime i mention it lmao. I guess they like blasting flowers also that are like that too. Crazy! Here's a couple budshots of that pheno i posted on here a couple years ago. Not too shabby being a single freebie and all IMO.
> View attachment 3798123
> View attachment 3798124


Yeah they looked just like that too! So much orange and tangerine terps with this super fuel back bone to it. I rather move the flower and blast the trim but I wouldn't say no to a nug run opportunity with this stuff.


vino4russ said:


> Dazz, this maybe it, ? it is available from several seed banks.
> 
> *Strain:* *Tangilope
> Breeder:* DNA Genetics
> ...


Yes sir, that's it. DNA has been all about breeding strains specifically for extraction lately and they are doing some magical work. DNA 10/10 knows what the fuck they are doing when it comes to breeding. I used to date his cousin too so I have a positive bias lmao


----------



## DankBudzzz (Oct 6, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I ordered mine from a company in Colorado. Its co2 extracted, looks like white crystals. Unreal looking.. has a licorice cherry taste, I'll snap a pic when I'm in the house.


We make 99.5 percent cbd where I work synthetically, I would question the 98 percent purity from co2 extraction if they are claiming it is from bud. Far too many impurities present that are difficult to remove to that degree when using plant matter. Ours is white and crystalline as well. Not that it matters, does the same job.


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 6, 2016)

Had the plants drying for a week time to start trimming Left: Holy Grail Kush Right: Bubba's Gift 
 
 
Peace


----------



## bi polar express (Oct 6, 2016)

Took a few a week early were calling for rain and muggy weather figure get a few eggs In the basket at least. Strain is incredible bulk


----------



## vino4russ (Oct 6, 2016)

pmt62382 said:


> Had the plants drying for a week time to start trimming Left: Holy Grail Kush Right: Bubba's GiftView attachment 3798506
> View attachment 3798507
> View attachment 3798509
> Peace


Hi PMT, Ladies look great.......Both strains I have seed for, is B-gift a little purple? hows the smoke?

Be well.


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 6, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Dazz, this maybe it, ? it is available from several seed banks.
> 
> *Strain:* *Tangilope
> Breeder:* DNA Genetics
> ...


Yea thats the genetics i can remember.ohhh yea getting them bought tomorrow.
nice 1 for that i never knew it was dna seeds ive done a few of theres and have there tangie growing now.
could have been them last time i actually think it was but when i was looking the beans they were out of stock everywer and i can remember reading a article on the elusive tangilope.


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 6, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Hi PMT, Ladies look great.......Both strains I have seed for, is B-gift a little purple? hows the smoke?
> 
> Be well.


Thanks man, the gift has some purple the fan leaves turned dark purple and smoke is stoney and out of the plants I grew this plant gave me no problems


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 6, 2016)

RM3 said:


> yes still goin it's like week 17 I think


Any end in sight? I was started a bit out of normal season but it was either the Saigon or the Dak Lak which took 24 weeks. They are all long, but worth it if you have that diamond


----------



## vino4russ (Oct 6, 2016)

pmt62382 said:


> Thanks man, the gift has some purple the fan leaves turned dark purple and smoke is stoney and out of the plants I grew this plant gave me no problems


Awesome, will have to add to next years crop along with Royal special kush and Delahaze.
be well


----------



## vino4russ (Oct 6, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Yea thats the genetics i can remember.ohhh yea getting them bought tomorrow.
> nice 1 for that i never knew it was dna seeds ive done a few of theres and have there tangie growing now.
> could have been them last time i actually think it was but when i was looking the beans they were out of stock everywer and i can remember reading a article on the elusive tangilope.


Cool, glad I could help with finding the beans. I'll be looking forward to the crop report next grow season.


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 6, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> I'm dying to see that process done. I learned how to make digestible salts but not smokable crystals. I have my suspicions and I've heard some of the details on the tech, but haven't seen it done yet. I should check out the skunkpharm site and see if there is a tutorial up yet. I heard they dry it out with 3% hydrochloric acid solution like when you make lsd. Cool stuff.


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 6, 2016)

Here's to another year


----------



## RM3 (Oct 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Any end in sight? I was started a bit out of normal season but it was either the Saigon or the Dak Lak which took 24 weeks. They are all long, but worth it if you have that diamond


Not really, look like it could go forever lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 7, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Not really, look like it could go forever lol


They can go forever . You've seen these from UB?


----------



## RM3 (Oct 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> They can go forever . You've seen these from UB?


yeppers


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 7, 2016)

RM3 said:


> yeppers


I figured you had. Not a whole lot of people playing with the VN cultivars


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Oct 7, 2016)

Just thought I would stop in and post up a few pics of my last crop. All of the strains turned out great, minus Jamaican Grape. Don't get me wrong, still good smoke, smells damn good, taste good, it just has that wispy look to it, like a Jamaican strain would be I guess.  any who here is a few shots of the ladies. Aliens_JackD_Up freshly cut and trimmed.





Dried for almost a week.





Trichome shot













the trichomes started turning super fast on a few strains. Looked at them one night and still had a few clear with mostly cloudy with absolutely no amber. Looked at them another full 24 hrs after that and had atleast 30 to 35% amber with the rest cloudy. Hope everyone is having a great morning. Peace and chicken grease.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

grasshopper ate my crop! Ugh


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 7, 2016)

He must have been a big mofo.


----------



## fumble (Oct 7, 2016)

Dies ANYONE do this? Completely defoliated for more sun? This is white rhino. I have seen many indicas grown and never seen anyone do this


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> He must have been a big mofo.


Yes indeed


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 7, 2016)

fumble said:


> Dies ANYONE do this? Completely defoliated for more sun? This is white rhino. I have seen many indicas grown and never seen anyone do this
> 
> View attachment 3799102


No


----------



## fumble (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm like aaaggghhh!!! Wtf are you doing


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 7, 2016)

fumble said:


> I'm like aaaggghhh!!! Wtf are you doing


I did that on my first grow the day I was CHOPPING them.


----------



## vino4russ (Oct 7, 2016)

fumble said:


> I'm like aaaggghhh!!! Wtf are you doing


That would be like removing all the foliage on a tomato plant and leaving the fruit...right...lol


----------



## TrimothyLeary (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## mushroom head (Oct 7, 2016)

fumble said:


> Dies ANYONE do this? Completely defoliated for more sun? This is white rhino. I have seen many indicas grown and never seen anyone do this
> 
> View attachment 3799102


Oh my gosh that poor plant. Leaves produce energy for the plant, big no no. I only strip fans before the day I harvest.


----------



## RichRoots (Oct 7, 2016)

More Dr. Greenthumb's Turkish Delight. Purple pheno smells of delicious citric orange peels & oily hash.


----------



## 757growin (Oct 7, 2016)

TrimothyLeary said:


> View attachment 3799171


I want a cut of that and some concentrate immediately! Awesome


----------



## fumble (Oct 7, 2016)

TrimothyLeary said:


> View attachment 3799171


Pretty!


----------



## fumble (Oct 7, 2016)

That looks like some kick ass smoke



Sassafras¥ said:


> Just thought I would stop in and post up a few pics of my last crop. All of the strains turned out great, minus Jamaican Grape. Don't get me wrong, still good smoke, smells damn good, taste good, it just has that wispy look to it, like a Jamaican strain would be I guess.  any who here is a few shots of the ladies. Aliens_JackD_Up freshly cut and trimmed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fumble (Oct 7, 2016)

RichRoots said:


> View attachment 3799219 View attachment 3799220 More Dr. Greenthumb's Turkish Delight. Purple pheno smells of delicious citric orange peels & oily hash.


Gorgeous color


----------



## fumble (Oct 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I did that on my first grow the day I was CHOPPING them.


Exactly! They look pre-trimmed (shitily I might add) and ready to hang.



vino4russ said:


> That would be like removing all the foliage on a tomato plant and leaving the fruit...right...lol


Mmhmm...I am all for selective pruning but this is drastic



mushroom head said:


> Oh my gosh that poor plant. Leaves produce energy for the plant, big no no. I only strip fans before the day I harvest.


They wanted this done 3 weeks ago but I wouldn't do it...so they came and did it. Smmfh!

Ok...done bitching


----------



## LandAndHeir (Oct 7, 2016)

Dont ya just love babysitting fumble haha


----------



## fumble (Oct 7, 2016)

Oh yeah for sure lol


----------



## TrimothyLeary (Oct 7, 2016)

fumble said:


> Oh yeah for sure lol


You should defloresciate it for them. Tell them it increased your yield.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Oct 8, 2016)

Barneys farm vanilla kush came down last night, super chunky buds and smells amazing. Like fruity pebbles. Around week 8 ish, it's a shame it's my smallest plant, was in A 3 gallon pot. Might take down another tonight but the rest need a week-two


----------



## supchaka (Oct 8, 2016)

I pluck off leaves when they're more dead than alive. That's my hi tech method of choosing what to defoliate.


----------



## LandAndHeir (Oct 8, 2016)

Ive always wondered about the variations that vanilla puts out! Some creamy some fruity....amazing cross imo....looks super dank man good job!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 8, 2016)

I think I am going to harvest the MDL1 today. She smells amazing!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 8, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I think I am going to harvest the MDL1 today. She smells amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you consistently have the most exotic variety on RIU. Always a lot of fun seeing your updates.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> I think you consistently have the most exotic variety on RIU. Always a lot of fun seeing your updates.


Im not much of a sativa man but i look forward to mo's pics all the time


----------



## DankBudzzz (Oct 8, 2016)

Chopped the first of 5 bc early blueberries, well about 75 percent was chopped due to a bunch of rot, ciuld of gone another week or two.


----------



## vino4russ (Oct 8, 2016)

DankBudzzz said:


> Chopped the first of 5 bc early blueberries, well about 75 percent was chopped due to a bunch of rot, ciuld of gone another week or two.


Hi Dank, Please put and update when its cured and what the buzz is like...... I'm considering this for nest year? how was it to grow?


----------



## vino4russ (Oct 8, 2016)

Cured and ready for consumption.....VIP Landysh.....a dream to grow,loves the heat, to stress...easy... bugs loved it like a Ribeye steak though. Unique smell, eucalyptus and lavender. Great buzz, day use for sure, early evening yes, comfortable buzz with a nice calm. Would grow again with more IPM throughout the grow.....I was trying to organic.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Oct 9, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Hi Dank, Please put and update when its cured and what the buzz is like...... I'm considering this for nest year? how was it to grow?


Will do, it was very forgiving to grow and I started very late. It isn't very early though. We've gotten three frosts already and the other 4 need two weeks.


----------



## vino4russ (Oct 9, 2016)

DankBudzzz said:


> Will do, it was very forgiving to grow and I started very late. It isn't very early though. We've gotten three frosts already and the other 4 need two weeks.


Frost?....wow, here in So Cal 55 deg low right now and 88 deg in the afternoon. Thanks for the feedback. Be well.


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 9, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Frost?....wow, here in So Cal 55 deg low right now and 88 deg in the afternoon. Thanks for the feedback. Be well.


Sierra Nevada foothills here....Highs in the low 90's and low's in the mid to upper 40's the last few days. Perfect weather for these girls to finish up with. Next week calling for highs in the upper 70's, good trimming weather.
TMB-


----------



## BombbayfromDRE (Oct 9, 2016)

Some more pics of my Shishkaberry. So dark purple its practically black.


----------



## BombbayfromDRE (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## bassman999 (Oct 9, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Frost?....wow, here in So Cal 55 deg low right now and 88 deg in the afternoon. Thanks for the feedback. Be well.


Same here in Norcal

*Sacramento, CA *
11:40 AM PDT on October 09, 2016 (GMT -0700)
 | Report | Forecast

History

Calendar

Rain / Snow

Health
*Elev 43 ft | Updated 8 min ago*





Clear
79.9 °F
Feels Like 79 °F

N
0.0
Wind Variable
Gusts 2.0 mph


Today is forecast to be NEARLY THE SAME temperature as yesterday.

Today
High *88* | Low *53* °F
*0*% Chance of Precip.
Yesterday
High *88* | Low *53.3* °


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 9, 2016)

BombbayfromDRE said:


> View attachment 3800589


Who's the breeder of that if you don't mind me asking


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 9, 2016)

Tractor supply is clearancing all their compost right now 2.50$ a bag. I bought mine out for the veggies


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 9, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Same here in Norcal
> 
> *Sacramento, CA *
> 11:40 AM PDT on October 09, 2016 (GMT -0700)
> ...


Still summer here for a few more days




*Sacramento, CA *
3:28 PM PDT on October 09, 2016 (GMT -0700)
| Report | Forecast

History

Calendar

Rain / Snow

Health
*Elev 43 ft | Updated 10 min ago*





Clear
90.4 °F
Feels Like 86 °F

N
0.0
Wind Variable 
Gusts 3.0 mph


----------



## bi polar express (Oct 9, 2016)

Took another down today smell is wicked on her


----------



## Purpnugz (Oct 9, 2016)

Unknown Og    

Early queen 
  Orange chromes halfway through flower?


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 9, 2016)

Wooooo 96% of my harvest is completed. Super good season for me. I truly hope everyone else's is as well. Only things I have left going are 3 really late starts sshxpoisonwarp, c99xpoisonwarp and purpleparalysisxsealevel from @northeastmarco and a romulan. really tall but week all her life and buds really late to the party. She does have the pink pistils I was hoping for.
Sshxpw is doing quite well and the flowers look beatiuful and really silver. Smell is awesome too. 
  

Seawarp
 

Swampskunk x revolver
   

I also finally got some bubble bags and started making dryice kief for the first time. I dedicated a whole Swampskunk plant to it plus a ton of trim. Very cool process. Very fun and easy and rewarding. Still got a lot more shaking to do!


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 10, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Wooooo 96% of my harvest is completed. Super good season for me. I truly hope everyone else's is as well. Only things I have left going are 3 really late starts sshxpoisonwarp, c99xpoisonwarp and purpleparalysisxsealevel from @northeastmarco and a romulan. really tall but week all her life and buds really late to the party. She does have the pink pistils I was hoping for.View attachment 3801062View attachment 3801063
> Sshxpw is doing quite well and the flowers look beatiuful and really silver. Smell is awesome too.
> View attachment 3801058 View attachment 3801061
> 
> ...


Phat nugz dude.well done


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 10, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Dazz, this maybe it, ? it is available from several seed banks.
> 
> *Strain:* *Tangilope
> Breeder:* DNA Genetics
> ...


Got em orderd cheers.ten free seeds too with attitudes monthly promo.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Oct 10, 2016)

4 bc early blueberry left to be cut, hoping to let them go another week - two. Rainy and humid the next three days so I'll be in the lookout for Rot, picked a few spots of it off last night.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 10, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Wooooo 96% of my harvest is completed. Super good season for me. I truly hope everyone else's is as well. Only things I have left going are 3 really late starts sshxpoisonwarp, c99xpoisonwarp and purpleparalysisxsealevel from @northeastmarco and a romulan. really tall but week all her life and buds really late to the party. She does have the pink pistils I was hoping for.View attachment 3801062View attachment 3801063
> Sshxpw is doing quite well and the flowers look beatiuful and really silver. Smell is awesome too.
> View attachment 3801058 View attachment 3801061
> 
> ...


Congrats man...awesome harvest. Dry ice kief is the shit ain't it.


----------



## vino4russ (Oct 10, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Got em ordered cheers.ten free seeds too with attitudes monthly promo.


Awesome....looking forward to your grow log....Enjoy!


----------



## Purpnugz (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks db. Not bad for a newbie.


----------



## fumble (Oct 10, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Wooooo 96% of my harvest is completed. Super good season for me. I truly hope everyone else's is as well. Only things I have left going are 3 really late starts sshxpoisonwarp, c99xpoisonwarp and purpleparalysisxsealevel from @northeastmarco and a romulan. really tall but week all her life and buds really late to the party. She does have the pink pistils I was hoping for.View attachment 3801062View attachment 3801063
> Sshxpw is doing quite well and the flowers look beatiuful and really silver. Smell is awesome too.
> View attachment 3801058 View attachment 3801061
> 
> ...


Right on BC! Killer harvest. Love that dry iced brown sugar


----------



## fumble (Oct 10, 2016)

DankBudzzz said:


> 4 bc early blueberry left to be cut, hoping to let them go another week - two. Rainy and humid the next three days so I'll be in the lookout for Rot, picked a few spots of it off last night.


All great but love that 3rd pic most!


----------



## LandAndHeir (Oct 10, 2016)

day 16 flower....


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 10, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Wooooo 96% of my harvest is completed. Super good season for me. I truly hope everyone else's is as well. Only things I have left going are 3 really late starts sshxpoisonwarp, c99xpoisonwarp and purpleparalysisxsealevel from @northeastmarco and a romulan. really tall but week all her life and buds really late to the party. She does have the pink pistils I was hoping for.View attachment 3801062View attachment 3801063
> Sshxpw is doing quite well and the flowers look beatiuful and really silver. Smell is awesome too.
> View attachment 3801058 View attachment 3801061
> 
> ...


Congrats bc,looking great.that silver ssh cross is nice,I grew three and they all look the same but not like that one


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 10, 2016)

Got gifted this bad boy HD other day. I'm loving this thing. Birthday cake background.


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 10, 2016)

Unknown bag seed 5 wks into flower in Hawaii


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 10, 2016)

Love the Macros Chef!


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks man I try to do well with photography


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 10, 2016)

ChefT808 said:


> Thanks man I try to do well with photography


Are you using a macro lens?
I need a macro lens and to gt the camera out for pics instead on phone


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 10, 2016)

these r for u


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm using an I phone and jewelers loupe lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 10, 2016)

ChefT808 said:


> I'm using an I phone and jewelers loupe lol


Wow didnt know that would work.
Phone just focuses what it sees through all lenses.
How far away do you have to be?


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 10, 2016)

I was right up against the bud. Takes a lot of patience and a steady hand. A macro lens would be much easier I'm just hardheaded


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 10, 2016)

ChefT808 said:


> I was right up against the bud. Takes a lot of patience and a steady hand. A macro lens would be much easier I'm just hardheaded


My hones camera isnt as good as Iphone one, so a loupe wouldnt yield me as good of results, and a macro lens for my camera will be pricey.
Ill try some with different lenses on camera and see what I come up with


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 10, 2016)

Try taking a good in focus pic through the loupe lens. Then pull the pic up and zoom in and crop the pic


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 10, 2016)

Also those were taken on a live plant outside in the sunlight. Ur gonna need good lighting


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 10, 2016)

ChefT808 said:


> Try taking a good in focus pic through the loupe lens. Then pull the pic up and zoom in and crop the pic


I dont have a loupe, I have a 60x scope thing. Ill try it though.


----------



## vino4russ (Oct 10, 2016)

wicked sunset.....cool colors


----------



## innerG (Oct 10, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> My hones camera isnt as good as Iphone one, so a loupe wouldnt yield me as good of results, and a macro lens for my camera will be pricey.
> Ill try some with different lenses on camera and see what I come up with


Look around on Amazon or something. They make plastic macro lenses that clip over smartphones for like $9.99


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 10, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> Congrats man...awesome harvest. Dry ice kief is the shit ain't it.


Thanks everyone. Yeah its beautiful stuff. I've only played with the 160 bag so far but I'm gonna play around with some other sizes too. 


fumble said:


> Right on BC! Killer harvest. Love that dry iced brown sugar


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 10, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> View attachment 3801775wicked sunset.....cool colors


Nice pic!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 10, 2016)

innerG said:


> Look around on Amazon or something. They make plastic macro lenses that clip over smartphones for like $9.99


Ive seen those, but wasnt sure if they were any good.


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 10, 2016)

Chopped the cherry Pie


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 10, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> Chopped the cherry Pie


Cool bro. Musical pots here as the fucking rain doesnt want to leave. Supposed to be a solid week of rain.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 10, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Ive seen those, but wasnt sure if they were any good.


Yeah they work great. Alot of people use them


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 10, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> Chopped the cherry Pie


I have about 3 weeks left on mine.....issues over there?
Did you use a table top trimmer on those? I tuned up my table top, and my Trim-Pro trimmers yesterday. Full power wash, I replaced, or sharpened the blades. I had to use Brake cleaner to break up all the gunk I didn't clean after last years harvest. They're sparkling clean now, all oiled up, and "ready to roar".
Happy Harvest!
TMB-


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 11, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Thanks everyone. Yeah its beautiful stuff. I've only played with the 160 bag so far but I'm gonna play around with some other sizes too.


I know what Im going to do next time I take a plant or 2 down. Shake them through the bags I got with dry ice. Looks awesome BC, nice.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Ive seen those, but wasnt sure if they were any good.


I bought this one, 

https://www.amazon.com/PLAY-STORE-Universal-Phone-Camera/dp/B013YDNRWC

but there are many more brands. Works awesome. I believe @northeastmarco purchased one too. I took this pic with mine.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 11, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I bought this one,
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/PLAY-STORE-Universal-Phone-Camera/dp/B013YDNRWC
> 
> ...


awesome photo smidge


----------



## 757growin (Oct 11, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I have about 3 weeks left on mine.....issues over there?
> Did you use a table top trimmer on those? I tuned up my table top, and my Trim-Pro trimmers yesterday. Full power wash, I replaced, or sharpened the blades. I had to use Brake cleaner to break up all the gunk I didn't clean after last years harvest. They're sparkling clean now, all oiled up, and "ready to roar".
> Happy Harvest!
> TMB-


Eww. Hope you removed all the brake cleaner. Sounds like that would be nasty to smoke.


----------



## fumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Nice 


mwooten102 said:


> Chopped the cherry Pie


Nice Haul Woot!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 11, 2016)

757growin said:


> Eww. Hope you removed all the brake cleaner. Sounds like that would be nasty to smoke.


Assuming he used the brake clean as a degreaser before pressure washing it


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 11, 2016)

757growin said:


> Eww. Hope you removed all the brake cleaner. Sounds like that would be nasty to smoke.


What kind of *STUPID* question/comment is this?
*"YES*, I left the brake cleaner on there, I'm try'n to add to that "fuel" taste to my buds"......really?
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Assuming he used the brake clean as a degreaser before pressure washing it


Thanks for explaining that to 757 vnsmkr. I guess I didn't make that clear enough in my post.
TMB-


----------



## 757growin (Oct 11, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> What kind of *STUPID* question/comment is this?
> *YES*, I left the brake cleaner on there, I'm try'n to add to that "fuel" taste to my buds......really?
> TMB-


How bout you explain your comments clearly. Only stupid comment is this one that I'm quoting..


----------



## 757growin (Oct 11, 2016)

757growin said:


> How bout you explain your comments clearly. Only stupid comment is this one that I'm quoting..


Well that and cleaning it with break fluid doesn't seem to be a great decision. Take your time and do it right at the end of the season.


----------



## 757growin (Oct 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Assuming he used the brake clean as a degreaser before pressure washing it


That's assuming the water washed it all off.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 11, 2016)

Ahh snap, I need to go get some brake cleaner, not fuely enough here!  Broke down and bought a machine, time to smash some weed!


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 11, 2016)

757growin said:


> Well that and cleaning it with break fluid doesn't seem to be a great decision. Take your time and do it right at the end of the season.





757growin said:


> How bout you explain your comments clearly. Only stupid comment is this one that I'm quoting..





757growin said:


> That's assuming the water washed it all off.


Why the fuck are you going down this road 757?
You think I'm that fucken stupid to leave the cleaner on there? Didn't you understand the power washing part? Fuck, VNSMKR tried to explain it to you too.
Just step back and "let that dog lie", you don't want on this porch.
TMB-


----------



## 757growin (Oct 11, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Why the fuck are you going down this road 757?
> You think I'm that fucken stupid to leave the cleaner on there? Didn't you understand the power washing part? Fuck, VNSMKR tried to explain it to you too.
> Just step back and "let that dog lie", you don't want on this porch.
> TMB-


Threats don't scare me much. I prefer action not words. .And sure don't want near your porch. Lols. Just asked a question, sorry you got a huge stick stuck up your ass. To bad you don't like be questioned but you do it to folks all the time on here...


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 11, 2016)

This will get the old work juices flowing this morning! I have been on a Cash and Jones kick lately for some odd reason.


----------



## innerG (Oct 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Ive seen those, but wasnt sure if they were any good.


They work pretty decently- I took this with one on my phone:




Smidge34 said:


> This will get the old work juices flowing this morning! I have been on a Cash and Jones kick lately for some odd reason.


I always liked the Dead's version:


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 11, 2016)

This one will put you in a trimming rhythm see? Lmao.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 11, 2016)

innerG said:


> They work pretty decently- I took this with one on my phone:
> View attachment 3802188
> 
> 
> I always liked the Dead's version:


That's bad ass mojo right there man! Cheers for turning me on to that rendition!


----------



## 757growin (Oct 11, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Ahh snap, I need to go get some brake cleaner, not fuely enough here!  Broke down and bought a machine, time to smash some weed!View attachment 3802150


Sick! Glad to see you are gonna need that!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2016)

So I took my dog for a walk this morning. Been a while with my back pain...
Anyway my daughter came along in case he started pulling hard he wouldnt hurt my back.
Our street has a creek behind it, other side of creek is another street, like 30 ft apart total.
We are walking back there and see 2 guys in hoodies 100 yards in front of us walking same way.
Then we noticed they disappeared, 2 min later they reappeared with arms full of weed.
They are walking toward us now toward the street....they guys are rippers, but wait its 9:05 am. Who rips at this time of day?
And right in front of us. I have my daughter and am disables now and so I cant do shit abut it.
They walked right past us with hoodies drawn tight over their faces.
I wonder if these are the guys who got my shit?!? 
Mine was taken at 5:30 am though


----------



## Purpnugz (Oct 11, 2016)

I purchased a micro attachment on amazon but it doesn't capture the chromes much. Maybe I got to zoom in better.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2016)

Ok guys Ill buy one of those attachments and see what it does for my phone.
I have a Blu Studio One Plus btw...because I like to be different, and because its cheaper than Samsung and iPhone


----------



## innerG (Oct 11, 2016)

Purpnugz said:


> I purchased a micro attachment on amazon but it doesn't capture the chromes much. Maybe I got to zoom in better. View attachment 3802270 View attachment 3802272 View attachment 3802274 View attachment 3802277


I would suggest putting the camera a little closer maybe - then crop the photo so that the trichomes look bigger

Like this - this is your pic, just cropped in further:


----------



## Purpnugz (Oct 11, 2016)

Let's see some trees guys before they get the chop.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## innerG (Oct 11, 2016)

Purpnugz said:


> Let's see some trees guys before they get the chop.


Hoping to chop Sunday on the full moon


----------



## Purpnugz (Oct 11, 2016)

bagseeds


----------



## innerG (Oct 11, 2016)

Purpnugz said:


> Bump. Strain?


That ones supposed to be Ace of Spades

Got a cutting of it - doesn't really look like other examples I've seen. It has a lemon/fuel stank


----------



## Purpnugz (Oct 11, 2016)

Oh tga I think has the ace. It could be a pheno of it.


----------



## innerG (Oct 11, 2016)

Purpnugz said:


> Oh tga I think has the ace. It could be a pheno of it.


Yeah - a lot of the ones I've seen were more indica-y and purple, but I know their stuff isn't always the most stable. Plus I didn't pop the bean myself so who knows for sure?

It smells dank at least though! Lots of small dense nugs instead of big colas

Note: Miracle-gro on shelf is for some other flowers, not buds! Lol, I went organic on these


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 11, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> That's bad ass mojo right there man! Cheers for turning me on to that rendition!


The Dead also do a lot of Cowboy Songs. Here are a couple of three of my favorites.


----------



## innerG (Oct 11, 2016)

Yeah the dead did a fair amount of Country/Bluegrass stuff. My favorite might be this Merle Haggard cover:


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 11, 2016)

innerG said:


> Yeah the dead did a fair amount of Country/Bluegrass stuff. My favorite might be this Merle Haggard cover:


That is a classic. Always hoped for some of the country stuff when I saw them. This rendition of Big Iron by Bobby and the Midnites is a good one too.


----------



## innerG (Oct 11, 2016)

So on this pic, you can see where some leaves look darker. That's not purple, it's dust that I kicked up by raking some leaves out of the greenhouse. 

Should I try to spray the buds off with some H2O this late, or just roll with it?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2016)

innerG said:


> So on this pic, you can see where some leaves look darker. That's not purple, it's dust that I kicked up by raking some leaves out of the greenhouse.
> 
> Should I try to spray the buds off with some H2O this late, or just roll with it?
> 
> View attachment 3802452


Air compressor or leaf blower?


----------



## innerG (Oct 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Air compressor or leaf blower?


Don't have either :/

Would probably use spray attachment on the garden hose, then sit it in front of a big fan in the greenhouse and turn it up on hi speed


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2016)

innerG said:


> Don't have either :/
> 
> Would probably use spray attachment on the garden hose, then sit it in front of a big fan in the greenhouse and turn it up on hi speed


I would be very nervous to do that.
What is your RH and temp outside?


----------



## innerG (Oct 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I would be very nervous to do that.
> What is your RH and temp outside?


Not the best (PNW) I think I'm just going to let 'er ride


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2016)

innerG said:


> Not the best (PNW) I think I'm just going to let 'er ride


Maybe a quick rise and shake at chop if still noticeable?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 11, 2016)

I would let that roll, keep an eye on it that its not bud rot, but I wouldnt be spraying anything on them that late


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2016)

Throw them in the water hash pile and wash them off in the washer.


----------



## shaggy340 (Oct 11, 2016)

ok heres a pic of some cbd bho made from some Lucy's lion and i harvested my 9lb hammer just now and covered my last two plants because its supposed to freeze tonight.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Oct 11, 2016)

Hurricane Mathew hit harder then expected with 140kph gusts. Beat the shit out of my remaining plants. One in particular is bent in half and most of the leaves are limp. Of course it's the one that needs the most time. May have to cut my losses and chop. If it hasn't recovered by tomorrow it's getting the chop.


----------



## bi polar express (Oct 11, 2016)

DankBudzzz said:


> Hurricane Mathew hit harder then expected with 140kph gusts. Beat the shit out of my remaining plants. One in particular is bent in half and most of the leaves are limp. Of course it's the one that needs the most time. May have to cut my losses and chop. If it hasn't recovered by tomorrow it's getting the chop.


Sorry to hear


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 11, 2016)

innerG said:


> So on this pic, you can see where some leaves look darker. That's not purple, it's dust that I kicked up by raking some leaves out of the greenhouse.
> 
> Should I try to spray the buds off with some H2O this late, or just roll with it?
> 
> View attachment 3802452


I'd roll with it man. She will be fine.


----------



## TWS (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Jamio420 (Oct 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> So I took my dog for a walk this morning. Been a while with my back pain...
> Anyway my daughter came along in case he started pulling hard he wouldnt hurt my back.
> Our street has a creek behind it, other side of creek is another street, like 30 ft apart total.
> We are walking back there and see 2 guys in hoodies 100 yards in front of us walking same way.
> ...


They know the guy goes to work at 8, that's the way she goes ! Thats a shame I really hope those aren't the same guys that scammed you


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 11, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> They know the guy goes to work at 8, that's the way she goes ! Thats a shame I really hope those aren't the same guys that scammed you


Ppl growing guerilla along the creek or you think they took the weed from backyard that ajoins the creek area ?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2016)

Jamio420 said:


> They know the guy goes to work at 8, that's the way she goes ! Thats a shame I really hope those aren't the same guys that scammed you


There are lots of crooks...never know though


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ppl growing guerilla along the creek or you think they took the weed from backyard that ajoins the creek area ?


Houses are right against creek, not really a creek, like a drainage ditch maybe.
Definitely from a backyard


----------



## eddy600 (Oct 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Houses are right against creek, not really a creek, like a drainage ditch maybe.
> Definitely from a backyard


Do you have a dog?I pulled one of mine a week early just to make sure i had enough to last the year. Trimed the shade leafs off of two today and hung them a lemon skunk and smaller chronic


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> Do you have a dog?I pulled one of mine a week early just to make sure i had enough to last the year. Trimed the shade leafs off of two today and hung them a lemon skunk and smaller chronic


This was someone elses stuff that got snatched this time.

Mine got ripped from a friends backyard on same strip several weeks ago, but yeah I have a dog. He couldnt help being at my place though lol.


----------



## shaggy340 (Oct 11, 2016)

Ok heres the 9lb hammer hanging pretrimed the a lot of the fan leafs off this morning then cut it down later in the afternoon hoping for a 1lb off her.


----------



## eddy600 (Oct 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> This was someone elses stuff that got snatched this time.
> 
> Mine got ripped from a friends backyard on same strip several weeks ago, but yeah I have a dog. He couldnt help being at my place though lol.


 Two dogs and a shotgun but it's been getting a bit cold at night leaving the window open. Indoor seems to be a good option for you stress and back aches seem to go hand in hand


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> This was someone elses stuff that got snatched this time.
> 
> Mine got ripped from a friends backyard on same strip several weeks ago, but yeah I have a dog. He couldnt help being at my place though lol.


Probably the same cunts huh, working the area. Man I feel for you. Fucking idiots in this world, too many of em


----------



## fumble (Oct 12, 2016)

DankBudzzz said:


> Hurricane Mathew hit harder then expected with 140kph gusts. Beat the shit out of my remaining plants. One in particular is bent in half and most of the leaves are limp. Of course it's the one that needs the most time. May have to cut my losses and chop. If it hasn't recovered by tomorrow it's getting the chop.


Damn...sorry to hear that.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Probably the same cunts huh, working the area. Man I feel for you. Fucking idiots in this world, too many of em


I couldnt do anything about it either in my condition especially with my daughter there, they just walked right by us.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 12, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> Two dogs and a shotgun but it's been getting a bit cold at night leaving the window open. Indoor seems to be a good option for you stress and back aches seem to go hand in hand


I have an indoor grow going in a 2x4 tent


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I couldnt do anything about it either in my condition especially with my daughter there, they just walked right by us.


Yeah man thats a tough situation to be in. I cant even imagine


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah man thats a tough situation to be in. I cant even imagine


Just gotta get out of this area


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2016)

Pronto huh. Or as soon as feasibly possible


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 12, 2016)

bringing down the blueberry.


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 12, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> bringing down the blueberry.


Here's the top 2 foot of that cola.


----------



## Purpnugz (Oct 12, 2016)

Shiva haze   Larry og


----------



## jacrispy (Oct 12, 2016)

peppermint kush on left, 1/2 an IB on right  peppermint kush peppermint kush over 10 ft & slow as hell
gonna leave her till it snowsgsc cloned in late flower from my last indoor run. incredible bulk  IB
i chopped alot of the IB down a week or so early due to rot. 
trying to leave the rest out till holloween


----------



## Purpnugz (Oct 12, 2016)

Wow awesome. What can I do to get my plants like yours. Ima newbie


----------



## fumble (Oct 12, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> bringing down the blueberry.


Beautiful! What's the cavicide?


----------



## bi polar express (Oct 12, 2016)

So I took em down early and it reeks to the road


----------



## DankBudzzz (Oct 12, 2016)

First three plants curing , prob 6 oz or so , the bottoms of these three were left to mature. Another one coming down tonight depending on how bad the frost was last night


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 12, 2016)

I clipped a few more buds off the BST2 in the GN patch this morning. This is one of the Darwin Dope patches. Glad to see it survived.


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 12, 2016)

fumble said:


> Beautiful! What's the cavicide?


It's a lab grade disinfectant.


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 12, 2016)

Filling it up.
Blueberry


Some birthday cake and cherry pie on the left.


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 12, 2016)

pull before the rain?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> pull before the rain?


I would, but thats just me. That looks too delicious to let get pissed on near the end imo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> Filling it up.
> Blueberry
> 
> 
> Some birthday cake and cherry pie on the left.


Nice phat colas brother


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nice phat colas brother


Thanks, that blueberry came out nice. I'll drop the super orange skunk tomorrow, that Romulan will come down soon.the colas are so thick I see one with butter in the tip of a cola. 

So far I've only lost about an ounce to mold and it was so in that blueberry. But I was expecting that as its been trying to mold on me for a while.


----------



## innerG (Oct 12, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> pull before the rain?


a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush


----------



## Purpnugz (Oct 12, 2016)

If it's outdoors and there's at least a 5mph wind you'll be gravy. Buds love the water!!! I even do a light mist of rain water mixed w some molasses.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 12, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> pull before the rain?


Im australia we would have pulled that already lol impatient fucks we are but the again with po po advertising on tv to dob a grower in everyone gets a bit sketchy


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 12, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> Filling it up.
> Blueberry
> 
> 
> Some birthday cake and cherry pie on the left.


You remind me of a junior/apprentice @Garden Boss 
But you are becoming a yoda very quickly


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im australia we would have pulled that already lol impatient fucks we are but the again with po po advertising on tv to dob a grower in everyone gets a bit sketchy


LMAO same here with the patience levels


----------



## thump easy (Oct 12, 2016)

That woody orange cookies is so dank please let me give u a few cuts! Im not kidding im meeting with Joseph saturday ill give him a few


----------



## thump easy (Oct 12, 2016)

James!


----------



## DankBudzzz (Oct 13, 2016)

Another plant came down last night leaving three left. Been s great season. Don't know how people process so much without a trimmer or help. I easily have 15 hours in trimming for the first 4 plants.


----------



## LandAndHeir (Oct 13, 2016)

Last year took16 days with 8 sets of hands man....and that's a tiny tiny op....know of farms with 40+ trimmers still taking over 3 weeks lol. Glad I'm not in one of those scenarios honestly. Those buds look delicious!!


----------



## Twerkle (Oct 13, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> bringing down the blueberry.


whats the cavicide used for?


----------



## LandAndHeir (Oct 13, 2016)

Lab grade cleaning!


----------



## DankBudzzz (Oct 13, 2016)

Shitty quality pics but getting ready to flip my indoor prob nov 01 once the outdoor is all done. 3 white widow, 4 bc early blueberry clones and one vanilla kush clone. The white widow was from a friend and I broke a cardinal rule cause his clones infested my grow room with mites. Been spraying habanero extract since a month ago when I started this grow and finally think I got rid of them. 1k hps running really hot too do veg is slow. Waiting for it too cool down more before flipping. Temps up to 100 a few days


----------



## LandAndHeir (Oct 13, 2016)

I want a good cut of the vanilla badly...everyone's always talking about her flowers but I love processing her into 73 micron full melt he best! Have you run that clone before bro?


----------



## DankBudzzz (Oct 13, 2016)

LandAndHeir said:


> I want a good cut of the vanilla badly...everyone's always talking about her flowers but I love processing her into 73 micron full melt he best! Have you run that clone before bro?


It's a cut I took myself from outdoor one which was a freebie but it is easily the tastiest, sweetest smelling strain this year. Definitely a keeper!


----------



## LandAndHeir (Oct 13, 2016)

That's exciting! Think her profile will change bringing her back in the controlled environment?


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 13, 2016)

DankBudzzz said:


> Another plant came down last night leaving three left. Been s great season. Don't know how people process so much without a trimmer or help. I easily have 15 hours in trimming for the first 4 plants.


I did the first plant by hand. Took 3.5 days.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 13, 2016)

Chopped a handful of Mekong High colas...she's a fluffy bitch.
Awesome high it reminds me of the Thai I used to get back in the late 70s


----------



## LandAndHeir (Oct 13, 2016)

Whoooow!!!! That's a beauty and she does look very Thai! Like the Casey Jones pheno I got from seed a few years back! Hope she blows your mind brother!!!


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 13, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> I did the first plant by hand. Took 3.5 days.


That's Insane...my wrist and neck are having issues already and I've got 5 plants left to do.
Trying to stagger it as much as possible.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 13, 2016)

LandAndHeir said:


> Whoooow!!!! That's a beauty and she does look very Thai! Like the Casey Jones pheno I got from seed a few years back! Hope she blows your mind brother!!!


I've not grown anything like this strain before...she's a beast.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 13, 2016)

Happy Harvest everyone!!
Perfect weather for this time of year nice and cool!


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 13, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Happy Harvest everyone!!
> Perfect weather for this time of year nice and cool!
> 
> 
> ...


Have you had a chance to try the trim machine yet? Looking for reviews on the dry trimmers.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Oct 13, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Have you had a chance to try the trim machine yet? Looking for reviews on the dry trimmers.
> TMB-


TrimPal.....


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> TrimPal.....





treemansbuds said:


> Have you had a chance to try the trim machine yet? Looking for reviews on the dry trimmers.
> TMB-




Does good enough, it shows up everyday!  last pic is before.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 13, 2016)

That last pic isn't much worse than mine goes out the door lol, but here in non legal BFE people are glad to get anything that isn't seedy ass brick.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 13, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> That last pic isn't much worse than mine goes out the door lol, but here in non legal BFE people are glad to get anything that isn't seedy ass brick.


Shit people in BFE shreveport would think they just were visited by santa claus. mofos didnt know anything looked like that till about 5 yrs ago . it was all fuken brickpack


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 13, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> That last pic isn't much worse than mine goes out the door lol, but here in non legal BFE people are glad to get anything that isn't seedy ass brick.


Not sure why ppl hate sugar leaf?
Almost no weight to it, but has trichs!


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 13, 2016)

My buyer pulls off all the leaves and saves them to smoke when the bud is gone lmao. Works for me.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Not sure why ppl hate sugar leaf?
> Almost no weight to it, but has trichs!


Few days ago I dry sifted some muthafukn leaf, wasnt even sugar leaf, and had some return, so yeah it all contains "goods". Tasted like fuck, but did the job


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Oct 14, 2016)

Went to the SoCal cannabis cup over the weekend and got some of my outdoor hso blue dream lab tested.

Think the results are decently good? Still pretty new to growing so not sure on what you guys hit outdoors, but here you go.


----------



## BombbayfromDRE (Oct 14, 2016)

Cheers


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 14, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> My buyer pulls off all the leaves and saves them to smoke when the bud is gone lmao. Works for me.


People I know just use the leaf in the roach zone of the joint.


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 14, 2016)

DblBrryInvestments said:


> Went to the SoCal cannabis cup over the weekend and got some of my outdoor hso blue dream lab tested.
> 
> Think the results are decently good? Still pretty new to growing so not sure on what you guys hit outdoors, but here you go.
> 
> View attachment 3804647


I had some friends there with a booth selling medicated tamales. I'm gonna go grab a dozen today.


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 14, 2016)

BombbayfromDRE said:


> View attachment 3804750
> Cheers


Strain?


----------



## BombbayfromDRE (Oct 14, 2016)

Thats my shishkaberry (outdoor) ill post one of my indoor.


----------



## BombbayfromDRE (Oct 14, 2016)

Shishkaberry indoor


----------



## fumble (Oct 14, 2016)

Looks good to me...i would black out your name tho


DblBrryInvestments said:


> Went to the SoCal cannabis cup over the weekend and got some of my outdoor hso blue dream lab tested.
> 
> Think the results are decently good? Still pretty new to growing so not sure on what you guys hit outdoors, but here you go.
> 
> View attachment 3804647


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 14, 2016)

fumble said:


> Looks good to me...i would black out your name tho


It must be good weed if your posting your name for all to see. Proof is in the pudding I guess?
TMB-


----------



## CatSpeaker (Oct 14, 2016)

Bud Rot
Was checking the seed plant between rain showers.
Saw a bud that had a bit of darkness. Pull it apart to see if there was a worm. Nothing found. The bud seemed to be rotting from where the leaf connects to the stem, then outward. PM was already present, not real worried as these are just 2 branches that I pollinated, the rest was harvested a couple weeks ago. Still pulled 2 good looking seeds out of this bud before it went into the fire.


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Oct 14, 2016)

fumble said:


> Looks good to me...i would black out your name tho





treemansbuds said:


> It must be good weed if your posting your name for all to see. Proof is in the pudding I guess?
> TMB-


Not really worried about it, it's just my name haha, maybe if it had some type of other info about me.



mwooten102 said:


> I had some friends there with a booth selling medicated tamales. I'm gonna go grab a dozen today.


Really? At the cup that was in San berandino? I didn't see any medicated tamales, I wish I did!


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 14, 2016)

BombbayfromDRE said:


> Thats my shishkaberry (outdoor) ill post one of my indoor.


It's absolutely beautiful brother. I've been looking for shishkaberry. Only seeds I can find are from cash crop ken and re named 'kish'. 

Is yours from seed or clone?


----------



## BombbayfromDRE (Oct 14, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> It's absolutely beautiful brother. I've been looking for shishkaberry. Only seeds I can find are from cash crop ken and re named 'kish'.
> 
> Is yours from seed or clone?


Thank you. Mine is from clone. But I just cross bred it. Last year at the 2015 High Times cannabis cup in Denver, I got some seeds from Moxie. I got their Alpine O.G., google "Moxie Alpine O.G. first link has pictures. Moxie genetics just took 1st place in all 3 categories in the 2016 high times cannabis cup for concentrates. So I think Im on to somethin haha.. both being dam near pure indicas also.. where are you located, what state? I am in Colorado


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 14, 2016)

BombbayfromDRE said:


> Thank you. Mine is from clone. But I just cross bred it. Last year at the 2015 High Times cannabis cup in Denver, I got some seeds from Moxie. I got their Alpine O.G., google "Moxie Alpine O.G. first link has pictures. Moxie genetics just took 1st place in all 3 categories in the 2016 high times cannabis cup for concentrates. So I think Im on to somethin haha.. both being dam near pure indicas also.. where are you located, what state? I am in Colorado


I'm sure that will be a nice cross! I'm from Canada actually


----------



## DankBudzzz (Oct 14, 2016)

Any suggestions for fresh frozen trim. I didn't segregate the sugar from fans so my buddy didn't want it, even for free....I was wanting to make a honey tincture but not sure if I can decatboxilate wet fresh frozen trim. Also I don't want to get into ISO extraction and bho if I can avoid it. I was thinking dry ice but the last time I did it a bunch of the dry ice went through the screen and the Kiev got all wet because i can only source it in tiny pellet form.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 14, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> It's absolutely beautiful brother. I've been looking for shishkaberry. Only seeds I can find are from cash crop ken and re named 'kish'.
> 
> Is yours from seed or clone?


This one too? http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Shishkeberry/Spice_of_Life_Seeds/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 14, 2016)

DankBudzzz said:


> Any suggestions for fresh frozen trim. I didn't segregate the sugar from fans so my buddy didn't want it, even for free....I was wanting to make a honey tincture but not sure if I can decatboxilate wet fresh frozen trim. Also I don't want to get into ISO extraction and bho if I can avoid it. I was thinking dry ice but the last time I did it a bunch of the dry ice went through the screen and the Kiev got all wet because i can only source it in tiny pellet form.


You could water hash it if you have the means. For ease, I would dry ice it, just be more careful when you do it. 

Re decarb, wouldnt it get wet first before it dries or would the heat evap the water that fast?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 15, 2016)

Still waiting:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 15, 2016)

gsc bagseed


----------



## HappyHobby (Oct 15, 2016)

DankBudzzz said:


> Any suggestions for fresh frozen trim. I didn't segregate the sugar from fans so my buddy didn't want it, even for free....I was wanting to make a honey tincture but not sure if I can decatboxilate wet fresh frozen trim. Also I don't want to get into ISO extraction and bho if I can avoid it. I was thinking dry ice but the last time I did it a bunch of the dry ice went through the screen and the Kiev got all wet because i can only source it in tiny pellet form.


I can't understand why someone wouldn't want free trim just because it has fan leaves in it.... we have bubblehashed male plants before multiple times and ended up with quality hash. Not nearly as much as or as good as sugar leaves but hardly worth throwing away or turning down. I now save up and mix all my male and female fan leaves and male pollen sacks along with the buds sugar leaves. I just dry it all out first and then freeze it before I use it in the bubblebags and we get a damn good return off it.


----------



## backyardwarrior (Oct 15, 2016)

Close?
First three and last three pics are separate plants


----------



## fumble (Oct 15, 2016)

HappyHobby said:


> I can't understand why someone wouldn't want free trim just because it has fan leaves in it.... we have bubblehashed male plants before multiple times and ended up with quality hash. Not nearly as much as or as good as sugar leaves but hardly worth throwing away or turning down. I now save up and mix all my male and female fan leaves and male pollen sacks along with the buds sugar leaves. I just dry it all out first and then freeze it before I use it in the bubblebags and we get a damn good return off it.


I'llanswer that...at least for me lol. I don't want any stems or fans in my trim because they take up space, and soak up my coconut oil or butter, making less return on the squeeze


----------



## TrimothyLeary (Oct 15, 2016)

HappyHobby said:


> I can't understand why someone wouldn't want free trim just because it has fan leaves in it....


Same reason someone would give it away for nothing. Not worth their time. That's not to say it isn't worth your time; I've given away many ounces worth of airy buds simply because I didn't want to deal with manicuring and curing them. Just not worth my time. My friend however, doesn't mind the hassle.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 15, 2016)

DankBudzzz said:


> Any suggestions for fresh frozen trim. I didn't segregate the sugar from fans so my buddy didn't want it, even for free....I was wanting to make a honey tincture but not sure if I can decatboxilate wet fresh frozen trim. Also I don't want to get into ISO extraction and bho if I can avoid it. I was thinking dry ice but the last time I did it a bunch of the dry ice went through the screen and the Kiev got all wet because i can only source it in tiny pellet form.


My suggestion is that you give it to me for free. 
Or dry ice kief it fresh frozen and immediately rosin press and make live rosin


----------



## TWS (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## mushroom head (Oct 15, 2016)

Stumbleberry


----------



## TWS (Oct 15, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Stumbleberry
> View attachment 3805630 View attachment 3805631


Stellar brotha !
I will get some RP seed skywalker pics up for ya soon.


----------



## TWS (Oct 15, 2016)

Big Fing storm up here .


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 15, 2016)

TWS said:


> Stellar brotha !
> I will get some RP seed skywalker pics up for ya soon.


Season ended early here due to snow  had to chop my skywalker two weeks early unfortunately. Looking forward to the pics, my skywalker clones are looking good going to start spraying one with cs soon.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 15, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3805611 View attachment 3805612 View attachment 3805613 View attachment 3805614 View attachment 3805615 View attachment 3805617 View attachment 3805618


What up dude. How did that sherbert do outdoor?


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 15, 2016)

About a pound, 4 weeks in tomorrow


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 15, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3805611 View attachment 3805612 View attachment 3805613 View attachment 3805614 View attachment 3805615 View attachment 3805617 View attachment 3805618


You just come around to show off your super elite grow skilz anymore man lol. Looking killer Tee Dub!


----------



## 757growin (Oct 15, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3805611 View attachment 3805612 View attachment 3805613 View attachment 3805614 View attachment 3805615 View attachment 3805617 View attachment 3805618


Seen fmly today. Dude can't wait to see you, me either! Lols. Keep kicking ass


----------



## 757growin (Oct 15, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3805358 About a pound, 4 weeks in tomorrow


I planted a bunch on labor day and all throughout September myself


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 15, 2016)

757growin said:


> I planted a bunch on labor day and all throughout September myself


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Oct 15, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3805611 View attachment 3805612 View attachment 3805613 View attachment 3805614 View attachment 3805615 View attachment 3805617 View attachment 3805618


Beautiful plants


----------



## Jamio420 (Oct 15, 2016)

Long peak blue ! 
Check out some of my others !
https://www.rollitup.org/t/green-point-seeds-its-that-shit.923063/page-2#post-13048004


----------



## jacrispy (Oct 16, 2016)

peppermint kush
smells like black pepper & burnt rubber


----------



## GroErr (Oct 16, 2016)

Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) sat-dom pheno, 2x 15gal gals from the Great White North made it through to the chop 

Happy harvest to all, love this time of year 

       


Cheers


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 16, 2016)

Anybody know where I should order sine cbd seeds? They're for my mom's use and she doesn't like to get high. 

Also my greenhouse took the rain and these sustained wind with no issues. Lucky me lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 16, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> Anybody know where I should order sine cbd seeds? They're for my mom's use and she doesn't like to get high.
> 
> Also my greenhouse took the rain and these sustained wind with no issues. Lucky me lol.


I dont see and from Doc for sale. I was going to link that to you.


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 16, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> Anybody know where I should order some. cbd seeds? They're for my mom's use and she doesn't like to get high.
> 
> Also my greenhouse took the rain and these sustained winds with no issues. Lucky me lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 16, 2016)

http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/sin-city-thunderstruck-feminised-seeds-6192
or https://www.discreetseeds.co.uk/sin-city-thunderstruck-6192

20:1 CBD to THC ratio


----------



## vino4russ (Oct 17, 2016)

Rain....what's that...lol...so cal...nice moon in between drops reflected off the pool.


----------



## jacrispy (Oct 17, 2016)

peppermint kushpeppermint kush peppermint kush
they all have that funky burnt rubber smell


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 18, 2016)

The harvest has started!
Grand Master Pheno "A". I got a picture of the "B" pheno of the Grand Master too.
TMB-


----------



## DankBudzzz (Oct 18, 2016)

Another two came down, just one left. Lost a little to mold but not even close to amount of bud rot I've seen in previous years All in all it's been an amazing year.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 18, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> The harvest has started!
> Grand Master Pheno "A". I got a picture of the "B" pheno of the Grand Master too.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3807952
> ...


I have a couple of entire GMK plants hanging right now, that will be made into rosin....


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 18, 2016)

Stumbleberry rosin and stumbleberry hash

@mwooten102 you should definitely be making rosin


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 18, 2016)

Here's a purple candy train,small leaf,not a big yielder


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 18, 2016)

Secret ingredient was used and used plenty I see lmao!


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 18, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Secret ingredient was used and used plenty I see lmao!


Thinking I need to use kelp meal next season. I know it's not "The Juice" but it's still kelp ya? And best I can get since I live no where near water.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Thinking I need to use kelp meal next season. I know it's not "The Juice" but it's still kelp ya? And best I can get since I live no where near water.


I always use lots of Kelp meal, not sure if it makes a difference though.
It def cant hurt


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 18, 2016)

The juice is awesome stuff but I'm referring to the other double secret trichome enhancing shit he uses lol.


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 18, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> The juice is awesome stuff but I'm referring to the other double secret trichome enhancing shit he uses lol.


Ahh I've never heard about that secret recipe before lol I know sulphur is good for terp production


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 18, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Stumbleberry rosin and stumbleberry hash
> View attachment 3808064
> @mwooten102 you should definitely be making rosin


That's a beautiful squish man.


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 18, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> That's a beautiful squish man.


Thank-you, that squish right there was done from start to finish in an hour with a 2$ hair iron, parchment paper, and some gooey bud lmao..


----------



## doublejj (Oct 18, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Thank-you, that squish right there was done from start to finish in an hour with a 2$ hair iron, parchment paper, and some gooey bud lmao..


Be careful with that.....next thing you know you will have a 20ton shop press in your basement...


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 18, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Be careful with that.....next thing you know you will have a 20ton shop press in your basement...


Just waiting on my heaters to get this baby up and running lol!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 18, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Just waiting on my heaters to get this baby up and running lol! View attachment 3808186


Yeah I remember..lol


----------



## fumble (Oct 18, 2016)

Some Slymer almost ready


----------



## TWS (Oct 18, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> You just come around to show off your super elite grow skilz anymore man lol. Looking killer Tee Dub!


Sorry man, no Internet on site.
@Areoknow , she smells and looks real dank. A little fluffy but good . She comes down tomorrow, started catching bud rot along with a few other strains. 3 days of rain sucked.
@757growin. 
Soon baby,soon !


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Oct 18, 2016)

Last year I started taking a picture of a friend with a load of plants cut down for popcorn.

This is last years picture.
 

This year all of the popcorn will be turned to oil. (Notice the shirts)
This is only 9 plants.


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 18, 2016)

Romulan started coming down.


Super orange skunk and blueberry ready to tub up.


----------



## fumble (Oct 19, 2016)

Looks like a nice harvest for you so far Woot  
...love the pumpkin


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Oct 19, 2016)

Looks like you will have a great harvest! Congrats!


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 19, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> Romulan started coming down.
> 
> 
> Super orange skunk and blueberry ready to tub up.


What's that super Orange Skunk smell like?.........(skunks duh)
Smoke report?
TMB-


----------



## jacrispy (Oct 19, 2016)

IB rosin.
just learning


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 19, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 3809277 View attachment 3809278 View attachment 3809279 IB rosin.
> just learning


You squish flower? Looks damn good


----------



## jacrispy (Oct 19, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> You squish flower? Looks damn good


yea just flowers.
thanks its pretty good .
fun to make too.


----------



## rob333 (Oct 19, 2016)

bita crit kush bud candy enjoy lads i would love to post pics of full harvest on here but i have had 2 people inbox that have been pinched from showing pics on riu so i will only show minimul now


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 19, 2016)

Decides to water hash some trim tonight, I can't believe people that don't keep their trim


----------



## rob333 (Oct 20, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Decides to water hash some trim tonight, I can't believe people that don't keep their trimView attachment 3809452


bubble bags ? or just the old jar of ice and shake ?


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 20, 2016)

rob333 said:


> bubble bags ? or just the old jar of ice and shake ?


Bubble bags! A five gallon five bag kit I ordered online for 50$


----------



## rob333 (Oct 20, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Bubble bags! A five gallon five bag kit I ordered online for 50$


noice


----------



## rob333 (Oct 20, 2016)

im poor atm and killed my last bags fucking around with opium so im on the old jar and ice atm


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Decides to water hash some trim tonight, I can't believe people that don't keep their trimView attachment 3809452


Fuck I dry sifted some fan leaves few weeks ago and got a little return. It wasnt much, but I got elevated for 2 hours and thats what I needed


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2016)

rob333 said:


> im poor atm and killed my last bags fucking around with opium so im on the old jar and ice atm


How in the fck did you kill a set of bags fucking with opium lmao?


----------



## fumble (Oct 20, 2016)

Blue Dragon mmm


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 20, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> What's that super Orange Skunk smell like?.........(skunks duh)
> Smoke report?
> TMB-


I haven't tried anything yet. The sos seems to be concentrating more of an orangy scent as she dries.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 20, 2016)

fumble said:


> Blue Dragon mmm


Damn, I haven't seen blue dragon in at least 7 years.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Oct 20, 2016)

2 pheno's of hash bomb.
 

 

Top of another


----------



## fumble (Oct 20, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Damn, I haven't seen blue dragon in at least 7 years.


I've never seen it before but I am loving it!


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 20, 2016)

fumble said:


> Blue Dragon mmm


Fumble ,the blue dragon and slymer look amazing


----------



## rob333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> How in the fck did you kill a set of bags fucking with opium lmao?


hahaha i cut the filter out of them to catch opium when straining from a calcium lime solution


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 20, 2016)

Starting Fall/Winter seed tests. Put four BST2 {GN} seeds in soil today.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2016)

rob333 said:


> hahaha i cut the filter out of them to catch opium when straining from a calcium lime solution


Wouldnt metal screen be better for something like that? Ive got no clue as never fucked with it. Only time I ever had opium was a bit it on top of a bowl of maryjane. Dickhead friend told me after I couldnt move from the couch for what seemed like hours.


----------



## rob333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Wouldnt metal screen be better for something like that? Ive got no clue as never fucked with it. Only time I ever had opium was a bit it on top of a bowl of maryjane. Dickhead friend told me after I couldnt move from the couch for what seemed like hours.


when u drop opium in a solution of lime and amonia it starts to drop its alkaloids useing a micro filter will help catch exsess gunk that is left behind


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2016)

rob333 said:


> when u drop opium in a solution of lime and amonia it starts to drop its alkaloids useing a micro filter will help catch exsess gunk that is left behind


Is this for refining it/cleaning?


----------



## rob333 (Oct 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Is this for refining it/cleaning?


kinda its to base the opium to refine it into more of a potent morphine


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Oct 20, 2016)

#4?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> #4


#4 where?


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Oct 20, 2016)

It's a refinement grade for opium.


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 20, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Bubble bags! A five gallon five bag kit I ordered online for 50$


I just got a 5gal 5bag kit for 27 amazonca ordered a 10 dollar hair straightner to get free shipping on both.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> I just got a 5gal 5bag kit for 27 amazonca ordered a 10 dollar hair straightner to get free shipping on both.


I still got a brand new set of 4 Bubblebags Originals (5 gallon size) which have never been used. I gotta get some shit grown and get on that, minimal with some dry ice


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I still got a brand new set of 4 Bubblebags Originals (5 gallon size) which have never been used. I gotta get some shit grown and get on that, minimal with some dry ice


Just went at closing to buy 10lbs dry ice and the guy gave me 25lbs for the price of 10. Awesome awesome deal. Guess Ill be shaking most of the night now.


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 20, 2016)

After I'm done shaking I'm gonna run leftover through 70 and 25u bags the normal babble way and see how much more I can still get


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Just went at closing to buy 10lbs dry ice and the guy gave me 25lbs for the price of 10. Awesome awesome deal. Guess Ill be shaking most of the night now.View attachment 3810170


Cool, wasting no time.


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cool, wasting no time.


Waste not want not. Gotta get at that fresh frozen trim while it's still "fresh"


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 20, 2016)

First shake of the night finished, swampskunkxrevolver 120u. Way nicer product than the 160 bag.


----------



## fumble (Oct 20, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Just went at closing to buy 10lbs dry ice and the guy gave me 25lbs for the price of 10. Awesome awesome deal. Guess Ill be shaking most of the night now.View attachment 3810170


Jeezus! I could run 20 lbs trim with that...and be hurting for days after lol...I need to invesy in JJ's cement mixer


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 21, 2016)

fumble said:


> Jeezus! I could run 20 lbs trim with that...and be hurting for days after lol...I need to invesy in JJ's cement mixer


4am and my arms are very sore. Lucky now I have so much kief to numb the aches. Fresh toppers on every bowl


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 21, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> 4am and my arms are very sore. Lucky now I have so much kief to numb the aches. Fresh toppers on every bowl


fukn awesome!!


----------



## fumble (Oct 21, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Fumble ,the blue dragon and slymer look amazing


Thanks Marco...much appreciated


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 21, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> First shake of the night finished, swampskunkxrevolver 120u. Way nicer product than the 160 bag.
> View attachment 3810257 View attachment 3810259


Looks beautiful bc,enjoy the product of your efforts.my arms were sore for days after I did my dry ice run last year.


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 21, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Looks beautiful bc,enjoy the product of your efforts.my arms were sore for days after I did my dry ice run last year.


Thanks Marco. BTW I chopped ssh, c99 and ppxsl. The flavor on c99 is incredible pungent earthy kerosene. You can feel it in your nostrils when you take a hoot. I can't wait to have a full season plant of it. The ssh is really nice too Very hazy flavor. I got two ounces of very nice flowers off my ssh-ort season neglected plant. Very nice crosses. How's your romulan? I think mine still has a month at least.


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 21, 2016)

Here's the rewards of all l my shaking


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 22, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> View attachment 3811154 Here's the rewards of all l my shaking


Nice. You squishing it?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 22, 2016)

fumble said:


> Blue Dragon mmm


Looks killer!
I've never grown that blue dragon either, but have grown it's early finishing(early/mid-Sep), super tastey offspring blueknight. Did the blue dragon finish hella early also?


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 22, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Thanks Marco. BTW I chopped ssh, c99 and ppxsl. The flavor on c99 is incredible pungent earthy kerosene. You can feel it in your nostrils when you take a hoot. I can't wait to have a full season plant of it. The ssh is really nice too Very hazy flavor. I got two ounces of very nice flowers off my ssh-ort season neglected plant. Very nice crosses. How's your romulan? I think mine still has a month at least.


That's great,the small late ssh came out great for me too.the c99 has such thick dense buds,the two romulan were seeded by braintwister,almost two weeks difference in sexing.both tall and lanky,but very sticky and smelling great.


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 22, 2016)

Came across this and thought I'd share, a must watch for us stoners.
TMB-


----------



## fumble (Oct 22, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Looks killer!
> I've never grown that blue dragon either, but have grown it's early finishing(early/mid-Sep), super tastey offspring blueknight. Did the blue dragon finish hella early also?


Nah, it's still going. Coming down tomorrow tho. It smokes awesome...had to try a branch lol. Very fuely with a skunky background...don't get the fruity aspect but maybe after a cure? I'd love to try the Blue knight


----------



## doublejj (Oct 22, 2016)

fumble said:


> Nah, it's still going. Coming down tomorrow tho. It smokes awesome...had to try a branch lol. Very fuely with a skunky background...don't get the fruity aspect but maybe after a cure? I'd love to try the Blue knight


how's the harvest goig girl?


----------



## CatSpeaker (Oct 22, 2016)

Kilimanjaro still building buds.
Will she beat the weather?


----------



## fumble (Oct 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> how's the harvest goig girl?


Pretty good so far. Outside will be all down tomorrow. Then the greenhouse comes down. Moving to the new spot in Dec.
Hope all is going well with your harvest too


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 22, 2016)

Every trichome counts. Still a bunch more pulp from dryice to run bubble way hopefully tonight. Probably 5 times the amount that's on the pressing screen there still to go. 






I've never pressed before but I want to start. I bought a hair strainer but the first couple squish attempt weren't very good. I need to convince the wife to let me buy a tshirt press. But then I also gotta convince her to let me get a dab rig and epen


Jozikins said:


> Nice. You squishing it?


----------



## TWS (Oct 23, 2016)

I call these my Kim-jing-ill's

Sour kush

  

Some orange og and I think I have a Mad Purps mixed in there .


----------



## doublejj (Oct 23, 2016)

TWS said:


> I call these my Kim-jing-ill's
> 
> Sour kush
> 
> ...


Nailed it!


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 23, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Every trichome counts. Still a bunch more pulp from dryice to run bubble way hopefully tonight. Probably 5 times the amount that's on the pressing screen there still to go.
> View attachment 3811823
> 
> 
> ...


It would be hella easy to squish that keif even with a hair straightener man. You got a fat return!!!


----------



## Jamio420 (Oct 23, 2016)

Do you guys think that using a twister t2 with a drytrimming blade is a good option for trimming or does it ruin the material ? I've had such mixed reviews I don't know what to do lol


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 23, 2016)

I heard this guy on West Coast Live last night.


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 23, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> It would be hella easy to squish that keif even with a hair straightener man. You got a fat return!!!


What would you suggest as a temp to press my kief at?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 23, 2016)

howdy everyone been busy as fuck between harvest and going to events promoting my seeds. Got pics put up by Dope and High Times magazines this last week. I will post a few more pics of the crop next couple days


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 23, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> What would you suggest as a temp to press my kief at?


You don't need high temp to squish kief at all.. how low does your straightener go?


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 23, 2016)

Lowest temp is 80°c so 176°f


mushroom head said:


> You don't need high temp to squish kief at all.. how low does your straightener go?


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 23, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Every trichome counts. Still a bunch more pulp from dryice to run bubble way hopefully tonight. Probably 5 times the amount that's on the pressing screen there still to go.
> View attachment 3811823
> 
> 
> ...


With that much kief the rosin press would pay for itself and you would still profit, maybe more than just a little. With all that material I wouldn't pass up on the opportunity, rosin is hot shit right now. Let the wife know that you could make more money potentially, and would make way more money on every harvest from here on out. Also if you live near a large downtown area with a wholesale district you can pick up a nice rig for 45 bucks, a torch for 10 bucks, a quartz banger for 4 bucks, and a large rosin press for 30-50% less than retail.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 23, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> What would you suggest as a temp to press my kief at?


keif return is awesome bc is that how much of your harvest to get that return mate? well done on your season


----------



## vino4russ (Oct 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> howdy everyone been busy as fuck between harvest and going to events promoting my seeds. Got pics put up by Dope and High Times magazines this last week. I will post a few more pics of the crop next couple days View attachment 3812530View attachment 3812531View attachment 3812532


Hi Doc, Buds look dank,,,,,,purple is just fire....can you give me the link to your seeds or how I can get some. Thanks


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> keif return is awesome bc is that how much of your harvest to get that return mate? well done on your season


Thanks rubes. All that kief except for whats in the the two canister lids came from fresh frozen trim. And the stuff in the canister lids I made from almost a full plant of swamp skunk.

Everyone need to order a 27 dollar set of bags and start shaking. I shake into a clear tote because when I watched videos on you tube everyone shaking onto a mirror look like they're losing so much off the sides. Everyone says not to shake for too long like 3-5 min but I think that's more for dry material. The fresh frozen I found takes a while longer so separate. I shook most runs for 20 minutes. i would have to shake for 5 minutes before anything even really started to collect. I did fairly small runs with lots of dry ice. Smaller runs take more time but I found it easier on the shoulders in the long run. * I also used a tote because you can put the lid on to keep out any contaminate in between runs and checking on the bag. Also when you set your bag down to check inside or switch the batch,make sure you have a clean surface to place your bag on. And brush off the bottom of your bag regardless before shaking into your tote. It's a real piss off when you go to start shaking and some pieces of leaf fall into you beautiful kief also don't do this with a joint between your lips you will end up with ash in your kief for sure!. Make sure you cinch drawstring on bags and I like to give the bag a twist or two to grip. Also you will develop a large collection of hash on the inside of you bag. You can clean it off between batches or just leave it until your all done and clean off at the end but it's still nice product especially if you sift it a bit after.
Hope these few tips help anyone getting ready to shake. @mr sunshine here's a little more in depth of what I did.


----------



## fumble (Oct 24, 2016)

Right on BC! One thing I do with large batches that might help is shake it with the dry ice in a five gallon bucket, then tranfer to a tub (18 gallon tote), pick out the dry ice and return it to the 5 gal bucket...repeat. I do this until I run all the material. Then I do small batches out of the tub in my bubble bag...I use the 160 micron...with a few golf balls and shake the hell out of it into a big tote. Takes a couple hours lol...getting JJ's set up soon with the cement mixer


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 24, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Thanks rubes. All that kief except for whats in the the two canister lids came from fresh frozen trim. And the stuff in the canister lids I made from almost a full plant of swamp skunk.
> 
> Everyone need to order a 27 dollar set of bags and start shaking. I shake into a clear tote because when I watched videos on you tube everyone shaking onto a mirror look like they're losing so much off the sides. Everyone says not to shake for too long like 3-5 min but I think that's more for dry material. The fresh frozen I found takes a while longer so separate. I shook most runs for 20 minutes. i would have to shake for 5 minutes before anything even really started to collect. I did fairly small runs with lots of dry ice. Smaller runs take more time but I found it easier on the shoulders in the long run. * I also used a tote because you can put the lid on to keep out any contaminate in between runs and checking on the bag. Also when you set your bag down to check inside or switch the batch,make sure you have a clean surface to place your bag on. And brush off the bottom of your bag regardless before shaking into your tote. It's a real piss off when you go to start shaking and some pieces of leaf fall into you beautiful kief also don't do this with a joint between your lips you will end up with ash in your kief for sure!. Make sure you cinch drawstring on bags and I like to give the bag a twist or two to grip. Also you will develop a large collection of hash on the inside of you bag. You can clean it off between batches or just leave it until your all done and clean off at the end but it's still nice product especially if you sift it a bit after.
> Hope these few tips help anyone getting ready to shake. @mr sunshine here's a little more in depth of what I did.


Awesome, thank you brother. I've never done it with fresh frozen material. So i just harvest and throw it into my freezer for a few days?


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 24, 2016)

The purple crack coming down.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 24, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Awesome, thank you brother. I've never done it with fresh frozen material. So i just harvest and throw it into my freezer for a few days?


Just until its frozen, 5-6 hours probably would do it


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 25, 2016)

How did the slymer turn out ?? 




fumble said:


> Pretty good so far. Outside will be all down tomorrow. Then the greenhouse comes down. Moving to the new spot in Dec.
> Hope all is going well with your harvest too


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 25, 2016)

Close up pic of my PH x Jurple Big Bud 
Much shorter flower time then it's mother  all are down except one, going to let it go another two weeks or till I get a lot more amber trichomes.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 25, 2016)

Beautiful! What are the medical effects?


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 25, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Beautiful! What are the medical effects?


"It gets you high"


----------



## Mohican (Oct 25, 2016)

Or does it get you stoned?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 25, 2016)

may


Mohican said:


> Or does it get you stoned?


be baked


----------



## fumble (Oct 25, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> How did the slymer turn out ??


I am in love with her! coming down as soon as the last round is dry. thank you for her


----------



## fumble (Oct 26, 2016)

Lavender Dream


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 26, 2016)

fumble said:


> Lavender Dream
> 
> View attachment 3814466 View attachment 3814467 View attachment 3814470


Gorgeous girl Fumble


----------



## fumble (Oct 26, 2016)

Thanks VN...we have 5 of them...this one is my fave tho. 2 are very Blue Dream leaning, 1 is a nice even mix, and 2 are very Lavender leaning.
You can see the BD leaning one poking out behind the left side


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 26, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Or does it get you stoned?


Touche


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 26, 2016)

Sugar Cookies!


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 26, 2016)

One of my Fall/Winter seed testers. {Zoom in to look at the spider and his soon to be breakfast}


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 26, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Sugar Cookies! View attachment 3815154 View attachment 3815155


what happens to the containers/jars once used? use em again?


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> what happens to the containers/jars once used? use em again?


Looks like they are ready for the dispensary.. I'll take two please


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 26, 2016)

Three lol and where do I send my trim HAHAHA


----------



## doublejj (Oct 26, 2016)

fumble said:


> Lavender Dream
> 
> View attachment 3814466 View attachment 3814467 View attachment 3814470


they are gonna miss you girl......


----------



## fumble (Oct 26, 2016)

doublejj said:


> they are gonna miss you girl......


Who is gonna miss me JJ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2016)

Sounds like an "employment" offer of sorts  subtle ways ha ha ha


----------



## doublejj (Oct 27, 2016)

fumble said:


> Who is gonna miss me JJ?


your employer will, next season...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


> your employer will, next season...


LMAO good stuff. Good people hooking up with other good people, sounds like a plan


----------



## doublejj (Oct 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMAO good stuff. Good people hooking up with other good people, sounds like a plan


fumble is moving to her own place in dec...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2016)

Thats good. Happy for her


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMAO good stuff. Good people hooking up with other good people, sounds like a plan


Dont need an employer who believes in defoliation good on her


----------



## fumble (Oct 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


> your employer will, next season...


Doh! yeah...they kind of will. will still be working with them in one way or another tho


----------



## fumble (Oct 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats good. Happy for her


Thanks VN...I'm pretty excited 



ruby fruit said:


> Dont need an employer who believes in defoliation good on her


Haha...I am still upset about that. But honestly, I've seen him do the same to his indoor stuff with amazing results. I just can't get n that train lol


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> what happens to the containers/jars once used? use em again?


That's up to the patient. They're only 25 cents a container on wholesale. 


mushroom head said:


> Looks like they are ready for the dispensary.. I'll take two please


There will be plenty going around at the next bbq, I'll be sure everyone goes home with something.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Oct 28, 2016)

fumble said:


> That looks like some kick ass smoke


It is.. the more you toke, the higher she'll take you.. no ceiling with this girl..


----------



## jacrispy (Oct 28, 2016)

peppermint kush (good shit)
no mold at all & great weather
taking her all the way into nov.IB rosin ( im hooked on this shit )


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Oct 28, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 3816409 View attachment 3816410 View attachment 3816411 View attachment 3816415 peppermint kush (good shit)
> no mold at all & great weather
> taking her all the way into nov.View attachment 3816430IB rosin ( im hooked on this shit )


Nice tree bro


----------



## fumble (Oct 28, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> It is.. the more you toke, the higher she'll take you.. no ceiling with this girl..


Now that would be nice!


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Oct 28, 2016)

fumble said:


> Lavender Dream
> 
> View attachment 3814466 View attachment 3814467 View attachment 3814470




That is some beautiful work. You must be blessed with a green thumb. Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 28, 2016)

Grand Master Kush pheno "B", the father SR-71 Purple Kush dominate. Tricombs seem to be all cloudy from the picture.
TMB-


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Oct 28, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Grand Master Kush pheno "B", the father SR-71 Purple Kush dominate. Tricombs seem to be all cloudy from the picture.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3817130


That a beautiful bud


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 28, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Grand Master Kush pheno "B", the father SR-71 Purple Kush dominate. Tricombs seem to be all cloudy from the picture.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3817130


Here's a picture of the SR-71 Purple Kush ( picture is the sister of the father of the above Grand Master pheno "B") from a few years ago. Frostier than the Grand Master.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Oct 28, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Grand Master Kush pheno "B", the father SR-71 Purple Kush dominate. Tricombs seem to be all cloudy from the picture.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3817130


I have some GMK Rosin for you bro.....you won't believe this is only weed


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I have some GMK Rosin for you bro.....you won't believe this is only weed


SOOOOO looking forward to that Grand Master rosin.
TMB-


----------



## awesomegrow420 (Oct 28, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> One of my Fall/Winter seed testers. {Zoom in to look at the spider and his soon to be breakfast}
> 
> View attachment 3815174


Larry are you urinating on your plant?


----------



## fumble (Oct 28, 2016)

Stillbuzzin said:


> That is some beautiful work. You must be blessed with a green thumb. Thanks for taking the time to share.


Thanks SB  I certainly learned a lot this year. hope all is well with you and yours


----------



## fumble (Oct 28, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Grand Master Kush pheno "B", the father SR-71 Purple Kush dominate. Tricombs seem to be all cloudy from the picture.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3817130


Gorgeous !


----------



## doublejj (Oct 29, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> SOOOOO looking forward to that Grand Master rosin.
> TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


>


I should be there as well...this is fucked


----------



## fumble (Oct 29, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 3816409 View attachment 3816410 View attachment 3816411 View attachment 3816415 peppermint kush (good shit)
> no mold at all & great weather
> taking her all the way into nov.View attachment 3816430IB rosin ( im hooked on this shit )


Very nice jacrispy! beautiful trich shot


----------



## jacrispy (Oct 29, 2016)

fumble said:


> Very nice jacrispy! beautiful trich shot


thanks  got four plants in & two still out.
ill be glad to get this outdoor season over & get back to the 600s


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 29, 2016)

awesomegrow420 said:


> Larry are you urinating on your plant?


No.


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 29, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> No.


I do use pee for a veg food though. A cup per gallon of water for bigger plants. The seedlings are getting a quarter cup per gallon. Some of the water might have got on the leaves, making it more tasty to bugs. But we have thousands of grasshoppers this time of year. The plants are kind of in the open, so couldn't put screen around them. Did spray with Neem last week.


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 29, 2016)

The 88 in the Slo patch. Not too much longer now.


----------



## TWS (Oct 29, 2016)

Anybody have a rubber ducky ?


----------



## awesomegrow420 (Oct 29, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> I do use pee for a veg food though. A cup per gallon of water for bigger plants. The seedlings are getting a quarter cup per gallon. Some of the water might have got on the leaves, making it more tasty to bugs. But we have thousands of grasshoppers this time of year. The plants are kind of in the open, so couldn't put screen around them. Did spray with Neem last week.


Alright so heres my status man, like yourself I am also spraying with neem almost like every night but these fuckers are persistent. even upped the concentration of neem recently but it doesn't look like its working well this time around. Probably because i am plating around some other vegetation that i cannot fully spray down and its stuck there because i went completely in ground to camouflage. 

Infested leafs 
   

smaller buds

  


Main colas building up still....... taking forever!
   

If anyone has any input feel free.

My weather has been very cloudy lately which is a bummer.


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 29, 2016)

awesomegrow420 said:


> Alright so heres my status man, like yourself I am also spraying with neem almost like every night but these fuckers are persistent. even upped the concentration of neem recently but it doesn't look like its working well this time around. Probably because i am plating around some other vegetation that i cannot fully spray down and its stuck there because i went completely in ground to camouflage.
> 
> Infested leafs
> View attachment 3817706 View attachment 3817707 View attachment 3817708
> ...


As someone said on a very old thread that was brought up from the dead, Seven dust will kill the bugs. I use it in my veggie garden, and it's safe to humans. Does kill the hell out of bees though. I would hold off on using it on flowers. I had to spray some of my flowers with Neem due to bud worms. It does effect the taste, but if you rinse them off in warm water when picked, it will wash much of that away.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 30, 2016)

Pardon me, Larry, I don't think Neem Oil will take care of worms. For that you should spray with BT mixed in water. I spray my outdoor plants 3 times during the very beginning of flowering. It's a beneficial bacteria that kills worms. Any caterpillar remedy at Casa de Pot will have *B*acillus *T*hurengiensis in it.

Neem Oil is still good for many other pests, as well as a fungicide.


----------



## Willywonka1234 (Oct 30, 2016)

Barneys farm pineapple chunk. I got just a touch over a pound from her. Cut her down the second week of October. 9.5 weeks flowering


----------



## awesomegrow420 (Oct 30, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> As someone said on a four year old thread that was brought up from the dead, Seven dust will kill the bugs. I use it in my veggie garden, and it's safe to humans. Does kill the hell out of bees though. I would hold off on using it on flowers. I had to spray some of my flowers with Neem due to bud worms. It does effect the taste, but if you rinse them off in warm water when picked, it will wash much of that away.





Willywonka1234 said:


> Barneys farm pineapple chunk. I got just a touch over a pound from her. Cut her downView attachment 3818410 the second week of October. 9.5 weeks flowering


Nice i have 3 seeds of those im holding off on until spring.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 30, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Here's a picture of the SR-71 Purple Kush ( picture is the sister of the father of the above Grand Master pheno "B") from a few years ago. Frostier than the Grand Master.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3817164


Despite the Sr 71 being the most frosty and colorful, the GMK and the Madd Purps by far out sold it at SunGrow. That SR71 has a funky smell to it, and I guess it just wasn't a smell desert people liked. GMK and Orange OG were my favorites!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 30, 2016)

TWS said:


> Anybody have a rubber ducky ?


are you getting wet up there brother?


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 30, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Despite the Sr 71 being the most frosty and colorful, the GMK and the Madd Purps by far out sold it at SunGrow. That SR71 has a funky smell to it, and I guess it just wasn't a smell desert people liked. GMK and Orange OG were my favorites!


No Orange OG this season, and trimming on the Mad Purps now. She's prone to bud rot, so down she comes with all the wet weather. Smoking on the GMK and she very nice.
On a pastrami burger & onion ring break right now, back to trimming soon.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 30, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Despite the Sr 71 being the most frosty and colorful, the GMK and the Madd Purps by far out sold it at SunGrow. That SR71 has a funky smell to it, and I guess it just wasn't a smell desert people liked. GMK and Orange OG were my favorites!


the sr71 I grew has a super funky smell to it for sure and an almost I need to cough first hit out of a pipe weed...mind you I cured it and looked after it in jars and only pull a bit out at a time ..the cure made it waaaay better again than my first few smokes on it when it was dried out


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> the sr71 I grew has a super funky smell to it for sure and an almost I need to cough first hit out of a pipe weed...mind you I cured it and looked after it in jars and only pull a bit out at a time ..the cure made it waaaay better again than my first few smokes on it when it was dried out


the orange og is a crowd favourite...really strong for ppl who only smoke mids...knocks em on their arse lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 30, 2016)

Willywonka1234 said:


> Barneys farm pineapple chunk. I got just a touch over a pound from her. Cut her downView attachment 3818410 the second week of October. 9.5 weeks flowering


your gonna like it...smooth very smooth smoke after a nice cure...rock hard nugs to


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 30, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> No Orange OG this season, and trimming on the Mad Purps now. She's prone to bud rot, so down she comes with all the wet weather. Smoking on the GMK and she very nice.
> On a pastrami burger & onion ring break right now, back to trimming soon.
> TMB-


I know what I'm eating for dinner now, that sounds delicious! Too bad there is no Orange OG this year, but growing some new designer genetics this year was a good idea, you don't want anyone getting bored of your menu.


ruby fruit said:


> the sr71 I grew has a super funky smell to it for sure and an almost I need to cough first hit out of a pipe weed...mind you I cured it and looked after it in jars and only pull a bit out at a time ..the cure made it waaaay better again than my first few smokes on it when it was dried out


Yeah I have no way of describing it. like a skunk with stinky feet lol. best I can do


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 30, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> I know what I'm eating for dinner now, that sounds delicious! Too bad there is no Orange OG this year, but growing some new designer genetics this year was a good idea, you don't want anyone getting bored of your menu.
> 
> Yeah I have no way of describing it. like a skunk with stinky feet lol. best I can do


TWS Grew (is growing) the Orange OG this season. Waiting foer a report.
TMB-


----------



## santacruztodd (Oct 30, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Sugar Cookies! View attachment 3815154 View attachment 3815155


So what is the exact procedure for shatter? Is it a concentrate or an extract? I am a newbie-bear with me


----------



## santacruztodd (Oct 30, 2016)

fumble said:


> Thanks VN...we have 5 of them...this one is my fave tho. 2 are very Blue Dream leaning, 1 is a nice even mix, and 2 are very Lavender leaning.
> You can see the BD leaning one poking out behind the left side


Where did the seeds come from?TIA


----------



## CatSpeaker (Oct 30, 2016)

Kilimanjaro plugging along. 
I've had to trim some branches, bud rot, and some kind of rot that starts at the base of the calyx.
Trichome development is not anywhere close to reaching potential, but I'm running out of time.
Guessing at the weather, Thursday, or Friday.

Yesterday in the sun
 
Today in the cold and rain.
 
No rainbow, no pot of gold.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 30, 2016)

Candy Train rosin....Nug run


----------



## fumble (Oct 30, 2016)

santacruztodd said:


> Where did the seeds come from?TIA


Our neighbor at our old house had them...not sure where he got them


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 30, 2016)

santacruztodd said:


> So what is the exact procedure for shatter? Is it a concentrate or an extract? I am a newbie-bear with me


That would be a hell of a right up for me to tell you exactly how, it also wouldn't be fair to everyone who worked so hard learning themselves, but I'll give you a few tips. first, shatter is an extracted cannabis oil concentrate, so you can call it either a concentrate or an extract.

Basically you pack glass tubes or a recirculating device (expensive) with trim and flower, run butane through it, and collect the cannabis enriched butane solution in a vessel. Typically you cool the solution with dry ice, circulating coolant, or a deep freezer to at least -50°f (must be colder than butane) for 6 to 48 hours (depending on your method.) afterwards you pour through a filter to help keep your now clean hash oil away from the vegetable fats that are frozen to the walls of your vessel from the cooling process. Evaporate your solution into a syrup, pour it onto parchment or a silicon mat, and then purge the remaining butane out of your hash oil under vacuum with low heat for at least 48 hours, flipping the hash oil over every 12 hours. By the end of the first 24 hours it should be stable to the touch, and depending on how much moisture you exposed your product to or how much it was agitated, it'll either sugar or shatter. dry conditions with little agitation will consistently give you shatter as long as you properly de-wax (the cooling method I mentioned) and start with high quality trim and butane.

You can also do rosin pressing, but a lot of people know a lot more about that on here than I do. rosin pressing uses heat and pressure instead of a dangerous solvent. benefit of a solvent is that the lower temperatures can keep a lot more flavor around and you can clean a product that has brown hash oil into something blonde or even clear.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 31, 2016)

Where do you find a deep freeze that cools to -50f Joz? The cooling part instead of winterizing is new to me.


----------



## bi polar express (Oct 31, 2016)

Happy Halloween everybody stay high


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 31, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Where do you find a deep freeze that cools to -50f Joz? The cooling part instead of winterizing is new to me.


It is winterizing and de-waxing, I'm just using laymen for the noob. there are several cryogenic freezers you can get off a lab equipment auction websites that go down to -85°f for not too much money. I use dry ice because I gotta wait for a cash opportunity to buy one, I'm sure y'all understand how that goes. I've been using large bricks of dry ice from a local ice wholesaler. Dry ice is a bone chilling -119°f, but you have to place your vessel directly onto the large unbroken blocks. I use an 8 cup Pyrex measuring cup with a lid, you definitely do not want to use a casserole dish. Get an appropriate sized thick ice chest for how many measuring cups you want to use. mine is 118 gallon or something like that so I can fit 5 or 6 measuring cups. break up remaining dry ice and pack it in-between the walls of the ice chest and the measuring cups, really pack it in there. I recommend 15lbs of dry ice for every measuring cup. 1 - 1.5lbs of trim can be blasted into each measuring cup. once you have your cups in the ice chest with lids on (keep co2 gas from getting in your butane and keep your butane from spilling if too much dry ice evaporates) and everything is well packed with dry ice, cover with lots of thick beach towels to insulate and close the lid. 16 to 24 hours works well for very high quality trim, 36 to 48 hours for lesser quality or more stubborn product. Or do 48 hours with very high quality trim and flower and get something almost completely clear with nearly no color like you see the big dogs posting on Instagram.

I use a 5" round fry basket with a flat bottom which perfectly holds a unbleached coffee filter and perfectly suspends itself over my measuring cup because fry baskets have hooks. pour everything clear through while trying you avoid pouring the huge patty of fat stuck the bottom of your measuring cup. if the milky butane at the bottom gets into your filter don't worry, the filter will catch most of it and it will add stability. I've noticed when I avoid all fats I get a delicate pull snap that easily sugars, so it is quite difficult to purge properly and flip, but the quality and flavor are supreme. I recommend terp proof papers if you're too make it that clean, otherwise you'll cry over how good the parchment smells compared to the actual hash lol

The guys from Bhogart introduced me to a 134a coolant recirculator. they use it on their de-wax column on their closed loop, but I was thinking of running it with a wart chiller coil through a ice chest full of acetone or 99% isopropyl. because I could buy that sucker cash right now. Bhogarts new shop isn't too far from me.


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 31, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Pardon me, Larry, I don't think Neem Oil will take care of worms. For that you should spray with BT mixed in water. I spray my outdoor plants 3 times during the very beginning of flowering. It's a beneficial bacteria that kills worms. Any caterpillar remedy at Casa de Pot will have *B*acillus *T*hurengiensis in it.
> 
> Neem Oil is still good for many other pests, as well as a fungicide.


I was also having crazy numbers of stinkbugs as well as the worms on my Rotten Stinking Bastard {BST2 FP#3}. I hit her with an Orchard spray after I had picked off all the worms I could find. Did spray with Neem too once or twice. Found a few odd worms after, but not in the same numbers. Since I had rot problems proportional to the worms, I feel like they were the source of that. There were only two or three worms on the Hurricane Head, and that is about the number of buds lost to rot on her.


----------



## bi polar express (Oct 31, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> I was also having crazy numbers of stinkbugs as well as the worms on my Rotten Stinking Bastard {BST2 FP#3}. I hit her with an Orchard spray after I had picked off all the worms I could find. Did spray with Neem too once or twice. Found a few odd worms after, but not in the same numbers. Since I had rot problems proportional to the worms, I feel like they were the source of that. There were only two or three worms on the Hurricane Head, and that is about the number of buds lost to rot on her.


The bulk of my mold problems seem to come from worms I noticed a big difference when I started using B.T. Every outing


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 31, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Where do you find a deep freeze that cools to -50f Joz? The cooling part instead of winterizing is new to me.


Also, don't use ethanol and your kitchen freezer to winterize. not ever. you're degrading your quality with ethanol, and it doesn't even make sense. If butane is naturally -22°f and the ethanol in your freezer is 0°f (if you got a banging ass fridge), then it is impossible to get a better result in your freezer. you'd be better off insulating your dish to keep it near -22. butane itself is a coolant, so take full advantage of it and spare your terps from ethanol. butane, dry ice, weed. simple recipe lol

Edit: sorry if I assumed you were doing it with ethanol or a freezer, but your post reminded me that people do this so I figured I'd do a quick PSA for all the mad scientists out there. also don't put butane in your freezer, it starts to evaporates (very slowly) between -1 and 1°f. I don't know what kind of trouble that can cause, but I know it spells trouble in my book.


----------



## BcDigger (Nov 1, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> That would be a hell of a right up for me to tell you exactly how, it also wouldn't be fair to everyone who worked so hard learning themselves, but I'll give you a few tips. first, shatter is an extracted cannabis oil concentrate, so you can call it either a concentrate or an extract.
> 
> Basically you pack glass tubes or a recirculating device (expensive) with trim and flower, run butane through it, and collect the cannabis enriched butane solution in a vessel. Typically you cool the solution with dry ice, circulating coolant, or a deep freezer to at least -50°f (must be colder than butane) for 6 to 48 hours (depending on your method.) afterwards you pour through a filter to help keep your now clean hash oil away from the vegetable fats that are frozen to the walls of your vessel from the cooling process. Evaporate your solution into a syrup, pour it onto parchment or a silicon mat, and then purge the remaining butane out of your hash oil under vacuum with low heat for at least 48 hours, flipping the hash oil over every 12 hours. By the end of the first 24 hours it should be stable to the touch, and depending on how much moisture you exposed your product to or how much it was agitated, it'll either sugar or shatter. dry conditions with little agitation will consistently give you shatter as long as you properly de-wax (the cooling method I mentioned) and start with high quality trim and butane.
> 
> You can also do rosin pressing, but a lot of people know a lot more about that on here than I do. rosin pressing uses heat and pressure instead of a dangerous solvent. benefit of a solvent is that the lower temperatures can keep a lot more flavor around and you can clean a product that has brown hash oil into something blonde or even clear.


+rep


----------



## vino4russ (Nov 1, 2016)

Willywonka1234 said:


> Barneys farm pineapple chunk. I got just a touch over a pound from her. Cut her downView attachment 3818410 the second week of October. 9.5 weeks flowering


Awesome lady there Willy, give us a smoke report on the buzz/taste......should be great.


----------



## jacrispy (Nov 1, 2016)

peppermint kush
one more week & 
this outdoor season is FINALLY over


----------



## Mohican (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 3820264 View attachment 3820266 View attachment 3820267 View attachment 3820269 peppermint kush
> one more week &
> this outdoor season is FINALLY over


Dog checking her out eh, having some leaves for brekkie maybe


----------



## Jozikins (Nov 1, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 3820264 View attachment 3820266 View attachment 3820267 View attachment 3820269 peppermint kush
> one more week &
> this outdoor season is FINALLY over


You wish, it ain't over until it's trimmed, sold, and your farm space is clean and your wallet won't close.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> You wish, it ain't over until it's trimmed, sold, and your farm space is clean and your wallet won't close.


True dat....Jozi you on Instagram?


----------



## Jozikins (Nov 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> True dat....Jozi you on Instagram?


@sanandreasshatterco


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> @sanandreasshatterco


Cool, got it. We are up on Instagram as jahearthcollective420. Give us a follow


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2016)

Mohican said:


>


Man that looks fukn awesome Mo!!!!


----------



## Jozikins (Nov 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cool, got it. We are up on Instagram as jahearthcollective. Give us a follow


Following


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Following


Cool, thanks. Likewise


----------



## Jozikins (Nov 1, 2016)

65lbs of dry ice


Layer your labeled tubes in dry ice to avoid butane evaporation.


----------



## Jozikins (Nov 2, 2016)

Pack in your butane filled measuring cups and pack in all remaining dry ice in-between them and in any open space (fill each measuring cup to about 7 cups to avoid spilling these were all 3/4 to 1lb runs). don't forget to label each measuring cup! an extra ice chest is useful for shuffling around your dishes while you empty your ice chest of tubes.


Then pack to the brim with towels. get them in there tight to fill all open space. I used 4 or 5 bath towels. 

And now wait 48 hours...


And then if you've been reading along, a little magic happens, and your trim runs and nug runs will turn out like this: cherry pie nug run from a very sad mite and caterpillar infested plant


----------



## fumble (Nov 2, 2016)

That beautiful Jozikins. great write up


----------



## jacrispy (Nov 2, 2016)

thats missyshe goes everywhere & is pretty much human.



Vnsmkr said:


> Dog checking her out eh, having some leaves for brekkie maybe


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> thats missyshe goes everywhere & is pretty much human.
> View attachment 3820913


sister missy huh. Tell her I said wassup .


----------



## jacrispy (Nov 2, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Pack in your butane filled measuring cups and pack in all remaining dry ice in-between them and in any open space (fill each measuring cup to about 7 cups to avoid spilling these were all 3/4 to 1lb runs). don't forget to label each measuring cup! an extra ice chest is useful for shuffling around your dishes while you empty your ice chest of tubes.
> View attachment 3820726
> 
> Then pack to the brim with towels. get them in there tight to fill all open space. I used 4 or 5 bath towels. View attachment 3820727
> ...


awesome stuff


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

@jacrispy don't insult her with the "human" tag. We are some dumb motherfuckers in the general sense. Dogs not so much


----------



## jacrispy (Nov 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @jacrispy don't insult her with the "human" tag. We are some dumb motherfuckers in the general sense. Dogs not so much


yea shes the only one i take to the garden


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

Yeah I love dogs, like so many others here. They keep you at peace, sure you know what I mean


----------



## jacrispy (Nov 2, 2016)

my shar pei "moose" hes a rescue & really smart as well


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 3820955 my shar pei "moose" hes a rescue & really smart as wellView attachment 3820957


I love shar peis. He is a handsome boy. Friend had one when I was younger and that dog fkn loved me. Really cool dogs


----------



## Jozikins (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm literally dying over here for some cherry pie and Huckleberry trim, hint hint


----------



## TWS (Nov 2, 2016)

doublejj said:


> are you getting wet up there brother?


Nah. Just a little moist . Lol


----------



## GreenBoxGrown (Nov 2, 2016)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3576659 clearing a pad for a 30x40 greenhouse. Hope to start it next weekend. Also will be using the bob cat mixing and making my soil for the year and moving brush. Hah. Busy weekend.


Would love to see pics of the greenhouse once set up as well as the layout of the inside!

Cheers


----------



## doublejj (Nov 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> Thank you .
> Came over for a shower and catch the last few innings of the series.
> Days are long lately .


I'll be up in a couple days


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

Good to see you popping in @TWS. You making good progress?


----------



## TWS (Nov 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Good to see you popping in @TWS. You making good progress?


Hi. We are 90% down and probably 2 more trailers to go. Finally stopped raining and gonna be sunny for a few days . All I think about walking around the farm is the old MASH series. Fucking muddy ! Lol. Just walking is a chore and dangerous going up and down the hill. My truck couldn't get off the farm today and it was not even rainig. Running three generators and fuel them 3 times a night . It's nice when it's not raining. Lol
Flower is coming out good . Life is good. Miss my family and you guys too.
Hope all is good for everyone.


----------



## TWS (Nov 2, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I'll be up in a couple days


The cabin is sweet . Those guys can build. Great job.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

Yeah fucking rainy shit aint no fun, thats for sure. Mash huh, I remember watching those as a kid. Yeah it can be one nasty, muddy fuck out in the country here when it really rains. And I understand on the gennies running 24/7. When I used to work in India/Angola the gennies used to run for weeks at a time, sometimes the entire month or 6 weeks I was in country. That shit would drive me fucking nuts. Great to hear about the flowers!! And yeah I know you miss your family and bs time with friends. You'll be back with them soon enough eh?


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Nov 2, 2016)

I Hope everyone had a prosperous season.

We finished up trimming all the big stuff last Thursday. Took Friday to prepare for our annual party. 
Everyone had a blast Saturday. All the weed, shrooms and sour patch kids they could consume. 
This week my wife and a couple of the girls are taking down the rest of the popcorn for oil.

I love our little extended family..!!


----------



## TWS (Nov 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah fucking rainy shit aint no fun, thats for sure. Mash huh, I remember watching those as a kid. Yeah it can be one nasty, muddy fuck out in the country here when it really rains. And I understand on the gennies running 24/7. When I used to work in India/Angola the gennies used to run for weeks at a time, sometimes the entire month or 6 weeks I was in country. That shit would drive me fucking nuts. Great to hear about the flowers!! And yeah I know you miss your family and bs time with friends. You'll be back with them soon enough eh?


Mid December I suppose . Wife goes on vacation Dec 9th . Probably have her fly up and we will hit the bbq then goes father up north .


----------



## TWS (Nov 2, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> I Hope everyone had a prosperous season.
> 
> We finished up trimming all the big stuff last Thursday. Took Friday to prepare for our annual party.
> Everyone had a blast Saturday. All the weed, shrooms and sour patch kids they could consume.
> ...


 Bravo !


----------



## TWS (Nov 2, 2016)

Indians tied it up in the 8th !


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> I Hope everyone had a prosperous season.
> 
> We finished up trimming all the big stuff last Thursday. Took Friday to prepare for our annual party.
> Everyone had a blast Saturday. All the weed, shrooms and sour patch kids they could consume.
> ...


fucking awesome dude. congrats


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> Indians tied it up in the 8th !


Great game!
Go Tribe!
TMB-


----------



## 757growin (Nov 2, 2016)

GreenBoxGrown said:


> Would love to see pics of the greenhouse once set up as well as the layout of the inside!
> 
> Cheers


Me too. didn't progress well this spring. hopefully this winter


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Nov 2, 2016)

9 plants headed off to become oil.


----------



## Jozikins (Nov 2, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> 9 plants headed off to become oil.
> 
> View attachment 3821402


Fuck I didn't know you were coming over! lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 3, 2016)

Will she reveg @757growin thats the question but hell i like it its a nice healthy small plant


----------



## 757growin (Nov 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Will she reveg @757growin thats the question but hell i like it its a nice healthy small plant
> View attachment 3821573


Looks good and healthy. I hope it does finish!
Here is some of mine i put out early September.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 4, 2016)

got a new macro setup and got a couple quick Triple purple rhino shots


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> got a new macro setup and got a couple quick Triple purple rhino shotsView attachment 3822316View attachment 3822317


Fucking wow!!! Cool brother. Excellent shots


----------



## innerG (Nov 4, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> got a new macro setup and got a couple quick Triple purple rhino shotsView attachment 3822316View attachment 3822317


Does that top one have a seed in it? Cool shot


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 4, 2016)

innerG said:


> Does that top one have a seed in it? Cool shot


yea that is a seed. that is kind of my game and i made the TPR earlier this year


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> yea that is a seed. that is kind of my game and i made the TPR earlier this year


 Aint no "kind of" lmao, that is


----------



## innerG (Nov 4, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> yea that is a seed. that is kind of my game and i made the TPR earlier this year


Cool - looks a lot different on macro scale

Monolithic


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 4, 2016)

White Widow getting closer...this has become my near perfect GH girl.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 4, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> White Widow getting closer...this has become my near perfect GH girl.View attachment 3822633


Yum...handles most conditions well then ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 4, 2016)

Gods Gift


----------



## doublejj (Nov 4, 2016)

@TWS .....when you told me you were going to "Blow that greenhouse up" last spring, I thought is was just a figure of speech. 
You blew this greenhouse up & blew the lid off it, it's destroyed.....lol
And the funniest part of all is it only convinced the boss he needs a bigger greenhouse for next season Nice work lol lol
You partied like a rock star in there this season.....




after...


----------



## doublejj (Nov 4, 2016)

@TWS before...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 4, 2016)

doublejj said:


> @TWS .....when you told me you were going to "Blow that greenhouse up" last spring, I thought is was just a figure of speech.
> You blew this greenhouse up & blew the lid off it, it's destroyed.....lol
> And the funniest part of all is it only convinced the boss he needs a bigger greenhouse for next season Nice work lol lol
> You partied like a rock star in there this season.....
> ...


Blown Shit Up!

made some triple purple rhino flower rosin


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

@TWS blowing the tops off of greenhouses, @partlycloudy and @doublejj crew absolutely killing it, and @Dr.D81 coming with the purple mf rosin!!! Next level gents


----------



## doublejj (Nov 4, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Blown Shit Up!
> 
> made some triple purple rhino flower rosinView attachment 3823083 View attachment 3823084


WTF?!


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yum...handles most conditions well then ?


Yeah...wish you could smell her rubes, sweet passion fruit kinda scent. Have had some mag deficiency here towards the end but she is so close I've just been giving her rain water. Here's a pic from a week ago, she'll give up an easy lb+


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Blown Shit Up!
> 
> made some triple purple rhino flower rosinView attachment 3823083 View attachment 3823084


That looks like it should be drizzled over a dish of blueberry cobbler and vanilla ice cream.


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Blown Shit Up!
> 
> made some triple purple rhino flower rosinView attachment 3823083 View attachment 3823084


That's crazy looking stuff Doc, bet it tastes awesome.


----------



## jacrispy (Nov 5, 2016)

peppermint kush
smells like menthol 
this plant was the slowest most lackluster plant till october ( i thought about killing her)
what a comeback she made


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 5, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> Yeah...wish you could smell her rubes, sweet passion fruit kinda scent. Have had some mag deficiency here towards the end but she is so close I've just been giving her rain water. Here's a pic from a week ago, she'll give up an easy lb+View attachment 3823284


Gd work man


----------



## fumble (Nov 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Blown Shit Up!
> 
> made some triple purple rhino flower rosinView attachment 3823083 View attachment 3823084


Got Damn! holy shit that's beautiful


----------



## jacrispy (Nov 5, 2016)

my two biggest foes this year \/\/ mold one IB was trashed.
STEM BORERS     they attacked in may & june 
destroyed an IB, super kush & a peppermint kush. 
i did surgery & saved two others ( pk & IB)
they fucked me up & it took awhile to figure wtf was going on.
they were gone by july & the hardest part of this summer's education
plant extra


----------



## fumble (Nov 5, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 3823285 View attachment 3823286 peppermint kush
> smells like menthol
> this plant was the slowest most lackluster plant till october ( i thought about killing her)
> what a comeback she made


That peppermint kush is looking gorgeous!


----------



## fumble (Nov 5, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> my two biggest foes this year \/\/View attachment 3823479 mold one IB was trashed.
> STEM BORERS View attachment 3823488 View attachment 3823489 View attachment 3823490 View attachment 3823491 View attachment 3823493they attacked in may & june
> destroyed an IB, super kush & a peppermint kush.
> i did surgery & saved two others ( pk & IB)
> ...


That sucks...sorry man.


----------



## jacrispy (Nov 5, 2016)

fumble said:


> That peppermint kush is looking gorgeous!


thanks she was a late bloomer &
she has a pretty sister still out too.


fumble said:


> That sucks...sorry man.


its cool i got plenty of smoke


----------



## 757growin (Nov 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Blown Shit Up!
> 
> made some triple purple rhino flower rosinView attachment 3823083 View attachment 3823084


Cuts of that at the bbq? or seeds available ? I want to dab the badly doc! Crazy nice work


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 5, 2016)

757growin said:


> Cuts of that at the bbq? or seeds available ? I want to dab the badly doc! Crazy nice work


Yea seeds are at Oregon elite seeds and dc seed exchange. I am hunting a bunch now but cuts would be more like spring bbq


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 6, 2016)

TPR


----------



## fumble (Nov 6, 2016)

Why isn't there an OMFG! button? so beautiful Doc


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Nov 6, 2016)

I know there's got to be a lot of you outdoor growers that run closedloop extractors.
So I'm going to ask this here.
What's the best closedloop system for 10k or under? 
I was looking at subzero scientific's 1lb system, pumps, scale and the works. 


I also asked about this in the extract and tincture section, but that section seems dead.
http://rollitup.org/t/best-closedloop-extractor.925918/


----------



## Jozikins (Nov 6, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> I know there's got to be a lot of you outdoor growers that run closedloop extractors.
> So I'm going to ask this here.
> What's the best closedloop system for 10k or under?
> I was looking at subzero scientific's 1lb system, pumps, scale and the works.
> ...


Do not go with a 1lb unit or you'll be sorry as fuck you wasted your money. you can open blast 5lbs in the time it'll take you to blast 1lb. get a 5lb to 10lb system. you can get a great one for cheap if you go to a local manufacturer store front. Bhogart is in Rancho Cucomonga and San Jose. Sweetleaf (which is amazing) is somewhere in southern Oregon. the shit you see online is all certified for legal operations, they're not allowed to show uncertified online if they want to be selling to the legal manufacturers. Anyways it's way cheaper without that certification. sometimes you can get that info over the phone but I recommend going in to talk.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Nov 6, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Do not go with a 1lb unit or you'll be sorry as fuck you wasted your money. you can open blast 5lbs in the time it'll take you to blast 1lb. get a 5lb to 10lb system. you can get a great one for cheap if you go to a local manufacturer store front. Bhogart is in Rancho Cucomonga and San Jose. Sweetleaf (which is amazing) is somewhere in southern Oregon. the shit you see online is all certified for legal operations, they're not allowed to show uncertified online if they want to be selling to the legal manufacturers. Anyways it's way cheaper without that certification. sometimes you can get that info over the phone but I recommend going in to talk.


I live in Maine so there's not many stores around that sell these units. 
I did look at the Bhogart 5lb units (online ofcourse) but I haven't looked into the sweetleaf one. 
Thanks


----------



## Jozikins (Nov 7, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> I live in Maine so there's not many stores around that sell these units.
> I did look at the Bhogart 5lb units (online ofcourse) but I haven't looked into the sweetleaf one.
> Thanks


Oh that is a bit of an issue, but I'm sure you can make some progress over the phone. try calling bhogart's Rancho Cucomonga store for a delivery, they are brand new and desperate to fill a quota.


----------



## Whodatt (Nov 7, 2016)

The last of the mohicans.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

Check us out guys (and gals). Your support is appreciated. Instagram @jahearthcollective420. 
Website up soon and I'll post address on thread below. Thanks
http://rollitup.org/t/jah-earth-collective.925423/


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 7, 2016)

CP1 in the BP patch. Not too much longer.


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 8, 2016)

Vote early and vote often.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2016)

is anybody else making tacos for dinner tonight?...


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> is anybody else making tacos for dinner tonight?...


Posole in the crock pot now.
TMB-


----------



## fumble (Nov 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> is anybody else making tacos for dinner tonight?...


I am now  thanks JJ...was just wonering what to make


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 8, 2016)

fumble said:


> I am now  thanks JJ...was just wonering what to make


Same here! tacos it is


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> is anybody else making tacos for dinner tonight?...


crumbed loin chops and a healthy side salad here jj...Im not working today so its my cook up wife cooked a mean slow cooked silverside last night
prob have tacos this weekend now you have mentioned it been a while since we done em..hope your well and trimming is going gd for the krew


----------



## fumble (Nov 8, 2016)

Chicken taquitos...cooked the checken down in homegrown tomatoes and tomatillo salsa then shredded it, mixed in cheese and rolled in corn tortillas then fried...mmm thanks for the idea JJ


----------



## awesomegrow420 (Nov 8, 2016)

I find it extremely insane that i did not even read this thread and had tacos for dinner.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 8, 2016)

fumble said:


> Chicken taquitos...cooked the checken down in homegrown tomatoes and tomatillo salsa then shredded it, mixed in cheese and rolled in corn tortillas then fried...mmm thanks for the idea JJ


Man that looks gd


----------



## fumble (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks Ruby : )


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 9, 2016)

Now that its a food thread thought id show what me and the wifey are having for tea tonite....
The wife wont eat the sauce like i do though 
Can i ask is all the tacos for tea politically motivated ?


----------



## Jozikins (Nov 9, 2016)

I want to say how disappointed I am in California and the US, but really I wouldn't have been happy no matter what happened.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 9, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> I want to say how disappointed I am in California and the US, but really I wouldn't have been happy no matter what happened.


Thats right so we will keep it green


----------



## fumble (Nov 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Now that its a food thread thought id show what me and the wifey are having for tea tonite....
> The wife wont eat the sauce like i do though
> Can i ask is all the tacos for tea politically motivated ?View attachment 3826484


Looks good Ruby...what is on the left side of the tray?


----------



## fumble (Nov 9, 2016)

Lavender Dream



Panama Red


----------



## TWS (Nov 9, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> I want to say how disappointed I am in California and the US, but really I wouldn't have been happy no matter what happened.


Lol 

TRUMP !
and my 1000000000 sq ft ware houses


----------



## TWS (Nov 9, 2016)

fumble said:


> Looks good Ruby...what is on the left side of the tray?


Mutton.


----------



## TWS (Nov 9, 2016)

The doors on Rec just got blown wide open! 5 more states voted it legal last night .
You better figure it out .


----------



## getawaymountain (Nov 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> The doors on Rec just got blown wide open! 5 more states voted it legal last night .
> You better figure it out .


yup its recreational here in maine now also prices are shit and market is flooded haha


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 9, 2016)

"Motherfucker!" Lol if you haven't been treated to this Howard Stern in studio version you're missing out! Holy shit!


----------



## TWS (Nov 9, 2016)

Red hat day ! Lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> Red hat day ! Lol


----------



## TWS (Nov 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


>


You can fish on Sunday ?

@doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


>


can you guy's go fishing on sunday bro?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2016)

beat me too it...lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> can you guy's go fishing on sunday bro?


Hell yeah! Are there at least 3 spots open?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 9, 2016)

fumble said:


> Looks good Ruby...what is on the left side of the tray?


Crumbed loin lamb cuts if your referring to the meat


----------



## TWS (Nov 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Crumbed loin lamb cuts if your referring to the meat


Mutton.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> Mutton.


Says yanks
Lamb to us 
Put yer red hat back on


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Hell yeah! Are there at least 3 spots open?


if we go sunday the boat will have 35 guy's.......on Monday 10....


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> if we go sunday the boat will have 35 guy's.......on Monday 10....


Cool. I'm down for either. Please lemme know as soon as you book so I can 
What boat?


----------



## TWS (Nov 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> if we go sunday the boat will have 35 guy's.......on Monday 10....


I wanna go on Monday!


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> I wanna go on Monday!


Traffic on the 80 coming back on monday


----------



## TWS (Nov 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Traffic on the 80 coming back on monday


True but better than a Friday. 
If you Foos can fish we should be done in a half day . Lol
I'd rather ride the fish than fish with 35 guy's. That might push us out of limits .


----------



## TWS (Nov 9, 2016)

Jj and I carpool


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> True but better than a Friday.
> If you Foos can fish we should be done in a half day . Lol
> I'd rather ride the fish than fish with 35 guy's. That might push us out of limits .


that's a lot of crab to get....


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> that's a lot of crab to get....


What boat you thinking about bro?


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> True but better than a Friday.
> If you Foos can fish we should be done in a half day . Lol
> I'd rather ride the fish than fish with 35 guy's. That might push us out of limits .


Lots of boat miles eat up the time


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2016)

ed


Aeroknow said:


> What boat you thinking about bro?


EldoIII


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 9, 2016)

Shit, i'm gonna have to go down to fishermans warehouse soon and get an assortment of new trick ling jigs


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> Jj and I carpool


the rosin train


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 9, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> I want to say how disappointed I am in California and the US, but really I wouldn't have been happy no matter what happened.


----------



## WV: Jetson (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## northeastmarco (Nov 9, 2016)

cherry blast


----------



## vino4russ (Nov 9, 2016)

fumble said:


> Chicken taquitos...cooked the checken down in homegrown tomatoes and tomatillo salsa then shredded it, mixed in cheese and rolled in corn tortillas then fried...mmm thanks for the idea JJ


That is a feast....Enjoy


----------



## vino4russ (Nov 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> The doors on Rec just got blown wide open! 5 more states voted it legal last night .
> You better figure it out .


Cali baby....So cal grow ramp up next 4/20


----------



## 757growin (Nov 10, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Cali baby....So cal grow ramp up next 4/20


You aren't out door now? I'll have stuff out till near Christmas. then go back outdoor again in feb. got to use all that good so cal weather


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2016)

Im late to the party but heres my my contribution


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2016)

In Sacramento outdoor is illegal, will that change for me now?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 10, 2016)

Is this plant in reveg mode exp growers ?


----------



## bi polar express (Nov 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Is this plant in reveg mode exp growers ?
> View attachment 3827734 View attachment 3827735 View attachment 3827737


Looks like it is to me


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> In Sacramento outdoor is illegal, will that change for me now?


no


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> no


Didnt think so

@ruby fruit the dark green curly leaves that come from inside buds make me think its starting to reveg


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 10, 2016)

bi polar express said:


> Looks like it is to me


Im thinking it is to cheers for reply


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 10, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Didnt think so
> 
> @ruby fruit the dark green curly leaves that come from inside buds make me think its starting to reveg


Thats what set my brain thinking it might be cheers bass


----------



## TokaLot (Nov 11, 2016)

*What's up everyone long time no talk, I'm back hopefully trying to figure things out, I see some very nice plants this year, hope all is well with everyone.*


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm not the only one who likes the BP in the SOL patch. Found two of the fuckers. {zoom in if you don't see it} Took most of the colas, a week before I wanted to.


----------



## bi polar express (Nov 11, 2016)

Damn caterpillars/worms always tearing shit up


----------



## TokaLot (Nov 12, 2016)

*Yep those lil bastards will demolish a crop, some of you might remember what I used to combat them, best thing I ever used outdoor without going green house. If you don't know me you can check out my outdoor from two years ago maybe longer where I was using it. I don't have the area anymore so no outdoor for me right now only indoor at the moment.

This was a pic of one of the stalks that year as well.
 *


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi everyone looks like I will be getting to porn it up again next year. I got a job managing a tier 1 rec grow in Monroe OR yesterday. We are looking for land again finally and will run a fully legal 24 plant grow also. Should be interesting to say the least. Anyone started a bbq thread yet? Was wondering what day it was this year mostly so I can hopefully work out it and the Emerald Cup


----------



## fumble (Nov 12, 2016)

Here you go Doc

https://www.rollitup.org/t/2016-fall-bbq-pig-roast-sat-sun-dec-10th-11th.917787/


----------



## fumble (Nov 12, 2016)

T


Dr.D81 said:


> Hi everyone looks like I will be getting to porn it up again next year. I got a job managing a tier 1 rec grow in Monroe OR yesterday. We are looking for land again finally and will run a fully legal 24 plant grow also. Should be interesting to say the least. Anyone started a bbq thread yet? Was wondering what day it was this year mostly so I can hopefully work out it and the Emerald CupView attachment 3828916 View attachment 3828918 View attachment 3828920


That's great news...congratulations


----------



## Willywonka1234 (Nov 13, 2016)

Here it is . Pineapple chunk from barneys farm. Cleaned up and cured for 4weeks. All jars are sitting right at 65% humidity. Smoke is really clean. And gets me nice a baked


----------



## fumble (Nov 13, 2016)

Happy Sunday smot pokers


----------



## Mohican (Nov 13, 2016)

Happy Sunday!
Nice pile!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 13, 2016)

Willywonka1234 said:


> Here it is . Pineapple chunk from barneys farm. Cleaned up and cured for 4weeks. All jars are sitting right at 65% humidity.View attachment 3829565 Smoke is really clean. And gets me nice a baked


Its one of my fav smokes at moment lengthy cure to


----------



## fumble (Nov 13, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Happy Sunday!
> Nice pile!


That is a big ole nice pile of the crappiest soil I've ever used lol.


----------



## BLVDog (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## BLVDog (Nov 14, 2016)

i got cheese dog,whitewidow,holy grail,marionberry Kush,and leeroy kush in this hoop house. Glad I built this thing.doing perpetual harvest every 2 week.


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 14, 2016)

I guess I'm just a glutton for punishment. Here is one of my Fall/Winter Seed Testers.

 

Maybe my CP1 {BP} will finish before that one.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 15, 2016)

Add worms and food scraps to that pile and it will be gold!


----------



## vino4russ (Nov 15, 2016)

757growin said:


> You aren't out door now? I'll have stuff out till near Christmas. then go back outdoor again in feb. got to use all that good so cal weather


Buying seeds for next year, less worries now that it is legal......6 plants....=).....Germ seeds in March-17 and get um planted 4/20/17. I only grow outdoors for Cali sun ripened Nuggs .


----------



## vino4russ (Nov 15, 2016)

Con trail illuminated by the BIG moon over So Cal.


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 15, 2016)

My first naner..... Mekong High


----------



## bi polar express (Nov 16, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> My first naner.....View attachment 3831982 Mekong High


I had a girl throw a nanner on me this year not running it anymore


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2016)

Southerners can rock it
@757growin the NL is gonna finish 
The sour kush is looking good after transplant 
And a nice pakistan valley 100% indica in a fabric pot


----------



## WV: Jetson (Nov 16, 2016)

You guys have Jim Beam in a can?!! @ruby fruit


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2016)

WV: Jetson said:


> You guys have Jim Beam in a can?!! @ruby fruit


----------



## Jozikins (Nov 16, 2016)

WV: Jetson said:


> You guys have Jim Beam in a can?!! @ruby fruit


You can get beam and coke in a can stateside too. just find a liquor mart where everyone wears cowboy hats. I guarantee it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2016)

WV: Jetson said:


> You guys have Jim Beam in a can?!! @ruby fruit


Jacks,johhnies etc the whole lot


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2016)

I thought that was Jim Beam!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> You can get beam and coke in a can stateside too. just find a liquor mart where everyone wears cowboy hats. I guarantee it.


any of your neighborhood drive through liquor stores in the South has em. Drive through liquor stores, makes sense eh


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> any of your neighborhood drive through liquor stores in the South has em. Drive through liquor stores, makes sense eh


Gd point lol
Least my drive thru.is 800metres away and the local pub


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Gd point lol
> Least my drive thru.is 800metres away and the local pub


Thats a walk thru then aye, perfect


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats a walk thru then aye, perfect


I still drive lol
Hard carrying two boxes beer home ya know lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2016)

When I was working in Angola the local girls would carry 2 boxes of bottles on their heads; I might have a picture, let me look. Beer is like a 2 minute walk here and all the pubs are no more than 5-10 minutes. I am right in middle of town


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2016)

There's one I just found searching.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> There's one I just found searching.


She got a baby on the back to
Some of us westerners would not survive in those countrys
U know where im coming from


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2016)

Anyone whos grown blue dream from hso...top or not ??


----------



## bi polar express (Nov 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Anyone whos grown blue dream from hso...top or not ??


Wondering the same thing


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Beautiful! What are the medical effects?


Don't log in much here.. I presume you are asking me? 

Very sativa, head high with energy head rush.. 
just what I like


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Anyone whos grown blue dream from hso...top or not ??


Here she is...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2016)

Blue Dream likes being topped aye


----------



## WV: Jetson (Nov 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Anyone whos grown blue dream from hso...top or not ??


to quote my favorite Aussie: "top that Bitch!"


----------



## WV: Jetson (Nov 16, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> You can get beam and coke in a can stateside too. just find a liquor mart where everyone wears cowboy hats. I guarantee it.


Not up Ory-gun way...


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Here she is...


Im looking real close at my friends blue dream vouple funny looking leaves right in the middle bottom
Almost looks like it wanted to flower when put out and couple reveg leaves then back to mormal she went...or is it just my eyes


----------



## Jozikins (Nov 16, 2016)

Indoor animal cookie x outdoor harlequin. this shit is absurd, reeks of cherry and cookies, stable as hell which is a shock with all the cbd it has in it, and it feels like a handful of norco's. narcotic as it gets. 

Come and drop off your trim ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> and it feels like a handful of norco's. narcotic as it gets.


with the norco jitters too or leaves that out, lmao. looks good eh


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im looking real close at my friends blue dream vouple funny looking leaves right in the middle bottom
> Almost looks like it wanted to flower when put out and couple reveg leaves then back to mormal she went...or is it just my eyes


what ya say there bict lmfao. I cant see it my eyes must be bad


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> what ya say there bict lmfao. I cant see it my eyes must be bad


Im going mad ...need a cone been 3 days


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im going mad ...need a cone been 3 days


away at work?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> away at work?


Never going away again bro...
Doing 14 hr shifts at home at moment 
Swab tests allow for 12 hrs leeway so just gotta b careful for a week then back to normal


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Never going away again bro...
> Doing 14 hr shifts at home at moment
> Swab tests allow for 12 hrs leeway so just gotta b careful for a week then back to normal


I didnt think you were thats why I asked. Ah thats not so bad eh


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I didnt think you were thats why I asked. Ah thats not so bad eh


Fo sure


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 17, 2016)

Blue Razz 5

 
Triple Doja Dog male


----------



## thegyoseedbank (Nov 17, 2016)

Beautiful close-ups. You could almost reach in and grab it. So much detail.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 17, 2016)

Soil Mycos


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 17, 2016)

Gendaddy
 
GYB


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Gendaddy
> View attachment 3832919
> GYB
> View attachment 3832920


Did you reserve those campgrounds @ Detroit lake? They went on sale @ midnight!
TMB-


----------



## Mohican (Nov 17, 2016)

@Jozikins - I wish I had the Malawi buds to give you now!


----------



## Jozikins (Nov 18, 2016)

Mohican said:


> @Jozikins - I wish I had the Malawi buds to give you now!


Jesus me too, I can only imagine!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 19, 2016)

*Seeds*
Working on my seed stock today. I bought a bunch of pill bottles to use for storage. I printed up labels to keep things better organized.
TMB-


----------



## angryblackman (Nov 19, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> *Seeds*
> Working on my seed stock today. I bought a bunch of pill bottles to use for storage. I printed up labels to keep things better organized.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3835181
> ...


Mad Purps?


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 20, 2016)

angryblackman said:


> Mad Purps?


My Mad Purps X Cherry Pie branch had no seeds. 
But I do have new......
Mad Purps X Grand Master
Cherry Pie X Grand Master
Grand Master X Grand Master
Cherry Pie X Cherry Pie
Grand Master X Orange Romulin
...and a few other pheno crosses.
I'll be running my Mad Purps seeds this spring hoping for a male & female to use for breeding. Plenty of new gear to run.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Nov 20, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> My Mad Purps X Cherry Pie branch had no seeds.
> But I do have new......
> Mad Purps X Grand Master
> Cherry Pie X Grand Master
> ...


sweet!......have you tried the GMK rosin?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 20, 2016)

@treemansbuds - make sure you dry the seeds out for a month before you seal them up. Drop some grains of rice in the bottles to keep them dry.


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 20, 2016)

Mohican said:


> @treemansbuds - make sure you dry the seeds out for a month before you seal them up. Drop some grains of rice in the bottles to keep them dry.


All branches were hanging for 2-5 weeks. I'll pop open the lids and let them to continue to air out. Great idea on the rice, thanks for the 411 MO.
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> sweet!......have you tried the GMK rosin?


I can only smoke it after my day is done. After my first dab I was asleep in an hour. Great for my insomnia,
Thanks for the gift jj, the rosin is going to work great for my post operation pain relief.
TMB-


----------



## Jozikins (Nov 20, 2016)

Mohican said:


>


Yes please!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 20, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> My Mad Purps X Cherry Pie branch had no seeds.
> But I do have new......
> Mad Purps X Grand Master
> Cherry Pie X Grand Master
> ...


Were you using the c silver for the branches tmb ?
Those crosses sound fantastic especially the purpsxgmk and cherry piexgmk
Hell the romulin cross could be a winner to


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Were you using the c silver for the branches tmb ?
> Those crosses sound fantastic especially the purpsxgmk and cherry piexgmk
> Hell the romulin cross could be a winner to


Are the seeds from this method copies of the mom like clones or like regular seeds and a lottery?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Are the seeds from this method copies of the mom like clones or like regular seeds and a lottery?


I think they still a bit of a lottery mate but im not the one to ask cos ive never tried to make seeds before
@Mohican knows


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I think they still a bit of a lottery mate but im not the one to ask cos ive never tried to make seeds before
> @Mohican knows


Ive made seeds, but havent popped many of them, and none were selfed


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Were you using the c silver for the branches tmb ?
> Those crosses sound fantastic especially the purpsxgmk and cherry piexgmk
> Hell the romulin cross could be a winner to


Nope....
I harvested the pollen from 2 males from my spring run (Grand Master Kush & Cherry Pie X Blueberry lotus) and used that pollen to breed the seeds.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 20, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Nope....
> I harvested the pollen from 2 males from my spring run (Grand Master Kush & Cherry Pie X Blueberry lotus) and used that pollen to breed the seeds.
> TMB-


Gd work...im sure that blueberry be the icing on the cake giving you find the best pheno


----------



## Mohican (Nov 21, 2016)

Lottery


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 21, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Lottery


Thanks, wasnt sure if a single CBD seed was going to produce a high CBD pheno


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 21, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Lottery


You got to play to win. I think I'll pop a few more.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Nov 21, 2016)

Giggsy70 said:


> View attachment 3784818a shot of the girls front left is Tangerine Power that smell quite incredible middle tall one is Golden goat (around 11ft) next to her is Jesus OG again around 11 ft tall.



ran into some of the golden goat. One of my favorites .


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 21, 2016)

Stillbuzzin said:


> ran into some of the golden goat. One of my favorites .


Someone said or speculated that Golden Goat is Chernobyl Slymer pheno?


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Nov 22, 2016)

Never tried the Chernobyl Slymer. But the golden goat will get anyone's attention in my most humble opinion.It is gold in color as any I have ever seen with deep red hairs down in the middle of the buds. The high last for several hours with a giggle you want forget. As you can see , I do not have a way with wording my views.


----------



## vino4russ (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi All, 
Anyone know what happened to* Herbies seeds*....."_closed until further notice_" on the website!


----------



## 757growin (Nov 22, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Hi All,
> Anyone know what happened to* Herbies seeds*....."_closed until further notice_" on the website!


There's a thread here somewhere on the site. someone has emailed them with no response last I checked. but most think they lost their ability to process credit cards


----------



## vino4russ (Nov 22, 2016)

757growin said:


> There's a thread here somewhere on the site. someone has emailed them with no response last I checked. but most think they lost their ability to process credit cards


Thanks Brother, I hope they get there ability back if so...they always treated me good....if not, I'll have to get another seed group. Any suggestions?


----------



## 757growin (Nov 22, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Thanks Brother, I hope they get there ability back if so...they always treated me good....if not, I'll have to get another seed group. Any suggestions?


I used all the major overseas banks you've probably heard of. non state side because they don't take cards from what I've seen. but last few years I grabbed beans directly from breeders at the cannabis cup and similar events. and cool peeps on this site who have shared their genetics


----------



## vino4russ (Nov 22, 2016)

Here is what I just got back from Herbies......looks like they will be back in business soon.








Hi,

Please don't worry, your order #596137 is insured for a resend at no further charge if the package doesn't arrive or if the seeds suffer any damage in-transit.
The website should be on-line again by 09:00 AM (UK time) tomorrow

Best wishes

Herbie


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Here is what I just got back from Herbies......looks like they will be back in business soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gd news...i spend good cash there


----------



## vino4russ (Nov 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Gd news...i spend good cash there


Me too Brother, I like there service.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2016)

Couple of morning pics from the arse end of the world
Spring experiment xmas buds getting closer to finish not really that frosty but a sweet fruit smell to it only if touched
Northern lights are stealthy for smell for sure
2nd pic is sour kush


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2016)

Blavk d.o.g 1st pic got topped earlier than normal as i thought she looked a bit lanky
2nd pic pakistan valley i feel i should let this one go natural (100% indica) and not top it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 22, 2016)

All the plants looking lush rubes. I love the leaves on the sour kush


----------



## fumble (Nov 22, 2016)

Beautiful shade of green Ruby


----------



## Mohican (Nov 22, 2016)

I thought that was a spider web!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 22, 2016)

vino4russ said:


> Thanks Brother, I hope they get there ability back if so...they always treated me good....if not, I'll have to get another seed group. Any suggestions?


Jah is working on building up stock of a few select breeders. Aiming for official start up in December. There's a thread on here in the seedbank section


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2016)

fumble said:


> Beautiful shade of green Ruby


I used flash on those pics except for the bud shot but yes they are a really nice lish green miz fumble cheers
Soil prep is looking after them


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> All the plants looking lush rubes. I love the leaves on the sour kush


The sour kush has me super excited out of all of them  those big fan leaves are all way bigger than my ex boxer hands


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I thought that was a spider web!


They have outgrown those cages (only there to stop cats etc )
I need to get the proper cages done this week


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> They have outgrown those cages (only there to stop cats etc )
> I need to get the proper cages done this week


I got sick of our cat taking a shit in my gd soil before i transplanted


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Nov 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> The sour kush has me super excited out of all of them  those big fan leaves are all way bigger than my ex boxer hands



XBOXER. Had no ideal you were homeless. Glad to see you are back on your feet and growing. Sleeping in a box is a tough one. I know


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I got sick of our cat taking a shit in my gd soil before i transplanted


They wll piss and shit in it it you leave it in their presence


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2016)

Stillbuzzin said:


> XBOXER. Had no ideal you were homeless. Glad to see you are back on your feet and growing. Sleeping in a box is a tough one. I know


I know right...how hard it is to sleep in a box discreetly when ur 6ft 6 and 120 kg ...crikey boxes arent made the same no more


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> hey wll piss and shit in it it you leave it in their presence


When ur cooking your soil and the cats adding turds to it i was ready to kick it in the poontang


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> When ur cooking your soil and the cats adding turds to it i was ready to kick it in the poontang


Plant some catnip outside


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2016)

I had my soil cooking and smelled piss somewhere and it was the soil.
Shoulda thought about cats thinking its a huge litter box.
I scooped out the affected part then covered it


----------



## bi polar express (Nov 22, 2016)

My cat likes to eat the sugar leaves off my stuff that I had hanging in the closet we had to lock her out of the bedroom I was scared she was going to eat a nug and get sick stoned is fine sick is not


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2016)

bi polar express said:


> My cat likes to eat the sugar leaves off my stuff that I had hanging in the closet we had to lock her out of the bedroom I was scared she was going to eat a nug and get sick stoned is fine sick is not


Cat called mellow


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2016)

My dog would probably eat as much weed as I let him, and he eats fans leaves when I feed them to him. I think dogs know bud is good for them


----------



## fumble (Nov 23, 2016)

PSA...
Please watch your dogs and cats. the big white myshrooms popping up are poisonous and can be deadly. we had to rush our baby girl to the vet after she ate some on accident. she eats grass all the time and the was a mushroom in the grass she was nibbling on. she couldn't hold her hind end up, and was out of it for hours. these mushrooms go right to the liver and destroy ut. thank Got she only got a tiny piece.


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving!
TMB-


----------



## eddy600 (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy thanksgiving enjoy your family and friends


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 24, 2016)

We dont have thanksgiving where i am but id like to wish all my riu family and friends on here that put up with ruby the aussie a happy thanksgiving to you all.

Forget about where you were...concentrate on where your going


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Forget about where you were...concentrate on where your going


I like that but it fucks up my saying "don't fucking worry about tomorrow, you get your ass through now"


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I like that but it fucks up my saying "don't fucking worry about tomorrow, you get your ass through now"


Word


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Nov 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> We dont have thanksgiving where i am but id like to wish all my riu family and friends on here that put up with ruby the aussie a happy thanksgiving to you all.
> 
> Forget about where you were...concentrate on where your going




Stop if hit tree


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 24, 2016)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Stop if hit tree


Someone understands me


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 25, 2016)

A day late and a dollar short, but happy Thanksgiving to all.

Remember we have to keep those most cherished traditions alive. So. . . .


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Nov 25, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> A day late and a dollar short, but happy Thanksgiving to all.
> 
> Remember we have to keep those most cherished traditions alive. So. . . .



Thanksgiving national anthem ..


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 27, 2016)

Finally finished off my White Widow. Gonna end up with a couple elbows of really nice smoke.


----------



## bryangtho (Nov 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3838712


Hey there ruby its been while now. I was given a new clone from a mate 10 days ago. Its a cross from THC Bomb and TGA Space dawg. I was tolled that its a very fast grower and its producers huge buds. But its never been grown under descent lights before so really don't no the full potential of it


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 27, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> Hey there ruby its been while now. I was given a new clone from a mate 10 days ago. Its a cross from THC Bomb and TGA Space dawg. I was tolled that its a very fast grower and its producers huge buds. But its never been grown under descent lights before so really don't no the full potential of itView attachment 3840123


Looks strong there mate..gd luck man
Sounds interesting cross let us know what the buds look like later


----------



## bryangtho (Nov 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Looks strong there mate..gd luck man
> Sounds interesting cross let us know what the buds look like later


I will do that


----------



## tommarijuana (Nov 27, 2016)

Happy Birthday to @mushroom head  the best son a father could hope for.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

tommarijuana said:


> Happy Birthday to @mushroom head  the best son a father could hope for.


Happy Birthday brother @mushroom head


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

Happy B-Day to Mushroom head


----------



## bi polar express (Nov 27, 2016)

Mushroom head have a trippy bday


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 27, 2016)

Happy birthday mushy..get this one up ya
Clacker


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 27, 2016)

Haha cheers thanks guys just smoked a joint with my father of smoke Poisonwarp mixed with stumbleberry.. wrapped in a log of stumbleberry rosin  

Looks like you'll get some early smoke! @ruby fruit


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Haha cheers thanks guys just smoked a joint with my father of smoke Poisonwarp mixed with stumbleberry.. wrapped in a log of stumbleberry rosin
> 
> Looks like you'll get some early smoke! @ruby fruit


Sounds like a nice time


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 27, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Haha cheers thanks guys just smoked a joint with my father of smoke Poisonwarp mixed with stumbleberry.. wrapped in a log of stumbleberry rosin
> 
> Looks like you'll get some early smoke! @ruby fruit


Sure will mate...not much but now i know i can do a small spring hit ill do 3 each year


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2016)

Is this plant just showing sex or actually about to flower now ? Its been a weird arse plant from the start


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2016)

Looks like preflowers to me


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Looks like preflowers to me


Thats confusing for me im.an aussie..bout to flower proper or just showing sex


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Thats confusing for me im.an aussie..bout to flower proper or just showing sex


Looks like she is already flowering, but maybe she just is really feminine?!?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Looks like she is already flowering, but maybe she just is really feminine?!?


Hope shes just really feminine lol
Its a black d.o.g ses to me a stretchy plant from the start hence i thought yes she may have tried or is flowering ..it should turn around to veg quick enough but i actually think i should pop another bean in its place..still got 2 months veg to go if i pop another one


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Hope shes just really feminine lol
> Its a black d.o.g ses to me a stretchy plant from the start hence i thought yes she may have tried or is flowering ..it should turn around to veg quick enough but i actually think i should pop another bean in its place..still got 2 months veg to go if i pop another one


So showing sex and preflowers are different stages LMAO, Ya'll got me all fucking confused too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Is this plant just showing sex or actually about to flower now ? Its been a weird arse plant from the start
> View attachment 3841963 View attachment 3841964


about a pound


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> about a pound


Lol bring back gboss from instagram just to ask him


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> So showing sex and preflowers are different stages LMAO, Ya'll got me all fucking confused too


I live in the arse end of the world i didnt even know what snowballing someone was till i was 12 years old


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Nov 29, 2016)

Gross, I don't kiss mine when I'm done..!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Gross, I don't kiss mine when I'm done..!!


neither do I...but i did once

only thing was I kissed my mates wife


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Nov 30, 2016)

Hopefully it was yours and not his.... Lmao

Maybe if it was 2 of the opposite, fighting over it...

Now look what you've done..!!
Next thing you know you'll be talking about blumkins.


----------



## fumble (Nov 30, 2016)

tommarijuana said:


> Happy Birthday to @mushroom head  the best son a father could hope for.


A bit late, but happy Birthday MushroomHead


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 1, 2016)

Thank you friend.


----------



## bobqp (Dec 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Is this plant just showing sex or actually about to flower now ? Its been a weird arse plant from the start
> View attachment 3841963 View attachment 3841964


One of my ww X bigbud started flowering a week ago. Still have 4 females flowering. Very weird season indeed. Alot of my females look like there trying to grow and trying to flower at the same time.


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Is this plant just showing sex or actually about to flower now ? Its been a weird arse plant from the start
> View attachment 3841963 View attachment 3841964


she is starting to flower.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 3, 2016)

David Boggs said:


> she is starting to flower.


I.put a mad purps and a training day in solo cups yesterday to back it up if i trash the dog


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I.put a mad purps and a training day in solo cups yesterday to back it up if i trash the dog


Trimming the Mad Purps
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 3, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Trimming the Mad Purps
> TMB-
> View attachment 3844786


Dense ! First word that came to mind


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2016)

That Mad Purps looks like some fire.
Im going to look up genetics


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2016)

Mendo Purps X SR-71 Purple Kush = Mad Purps

Found info, sounds like the weed that made me start smoking weed again 17-18 yrs ago before I had quit again in 2 yrs , only to start again 6 yrs ago and not look back


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 4, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Mendo Purps X SR-71 Purple Kush = Mad Purps
> 
> Found info, sounds like the weed that made me start smoking weed again 17-18 yrs ago before I had quit again in 2 yrs , only to start again 6 yrs ago and not look back


I've been smoking the Mendo Purps half of the Mad Purps since 99. When I got her in clone form from a grower named "Madman" in 2009 I bread her to the SR-71 male and now we have Mad Purps.
I'll bring some by Friday to share. The hardest nuggs I've ever smoked/grown.
TMB-


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Dec 4, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I've been smoking the Mendo Purps half of the Mad Purps since 99. When I got her in clone form from a grower named "Madman" in 2009 I bread her to the SR-71 male and now we have Mad Purps.
> I'll bring some by Friday to share. The hardest nuggs I've ever smoked/grown.
> TMB-


You got any seeds of the mad purps


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I've been smoking the Mendo Purps half of the Mad Purps since 99. When I got her in clone form from a grower named "Madman" in 2009 I bread her to the SR-71 male and now we have Mad Purps.
> I'll bring some by Friday to share. The hardest nuggs I've ever smoked/grown.
> TMB-


I havent had any REAL PK since the late 90s and it kept me from getting into trouble on a bad day back then.


----------



## 757growin (Dec 4, 2016)

I've gotten tired of hiring ppl to process my trim and bud into concentrate. So I decided to do it myself.
 
No too shabby if I say so myself ! Pat on my on back is commencing .


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 4, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> You got any seeds of the mad purps


I only have about 20 seeds of the Mad Purps seeds left. I'm going to start all 20 seeds this March, hoping for a male to breed with. I do have Mad Purps X Grand Master seeds from this season. Will you be at the BBQ?
TMB-


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Dec 4, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I only have about 20 seeds of the Mad Purps seeds left. I'm going to start all 20 seeds this March, hoping for a male to breed with. I do have Mad Purps X Grand Master seeds from this season. Will you be at the BBQ?
> TMB-


Ya I be at the BBQ for my first time


----------



## TWS (Dec 4, 2016)

757growin said:


> I've gotten tired of hiring ppl to process my trim and bud into concentrate. So I decided to do it myself.
> View attachment 3845423
> No too shabby if I say so myself ! Pat on my on back is commencing .


" the only thing the feds care about anymore with mmj is shipping and butane extraction "

Seems like I heard this somewhere before . 

Lol


----------



## 757growin (Dec 4, 2016)

TWS said:


> " the only thing the feds care about anymore with mmj is shipping and butane extraction "
> 
> Seems like I heard this somewhere before .
> 
> Lol


Maybe its rosin?


----------



## TWS (Dec 4, 2016)

You Foos down Under Jumped the gun early. 

Ruby send me a email.


----------



## 757growin (Dec 4, 2016)

TWS said:


> " the only thing the feds care about anymore with mmj is shipping and butane extraction "
> 
> Seems like I heard this somewhere before .
> 
> Lol


The care about grows with more then 99 plants or have more then 220 pounds (aka 100 kilos)too


----------



## TWS (Dec 4, 2016)

757growin said:


> Maybe its rosin?


Fair enough .


----------



## TWS (Dec 4, 2016)

757growin said:


> The care about grows with more then 99 plants or have more then 220 pounds (aka 100 kilos)too


Yea but who does that ? Lol that would just be stupid dumb . Lol


----------



## 757growin (Dec 4, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yea but who does that ? Lol that would just be stupid dumb . Lol


I seen a few grows with that kinda weight or more on the internets.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 4, 2016)

TWS said:


> " the only thing the feds care about anymore with mmj is shipping and butane extraction "
> 
> Seems like I heard this somewhere before .
> 
> Lol


This will all change under our new president.....hold on tight for this wild ride


----------



## TWS (Dec 4, 2016)

Trumpnoia . You fucking guys are funny . Good thing your not a illegal immigrant . You'd be really fucked .
When are y'all going quit crying.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2016)

757growin said:


> I've gotten tired of hiring ppl to process my trim and bud into concentrate. So I decided to do it myself.
> View attachment 3845423
> No too shabby if I say so myself ! Pat on my on back is commencing .


Shit yeah looks nice bro


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2016)

TWS said:


> Trumpnoia . You fucking guys are funny . Good thing your not a illegal immigrant . You'd be really fucked .
> When are y'all going quit crying.


Trumpnoia lmao, I like it


----------



## 757growin (Dec 4, 2016)

TWS said:


> Trumpnoia . You fucking guys are funny . Good thing your not a illegal immigrant . You'd be really fucked .
> When are y'all going quit crying.


Good thing we aren't Hilary !? lols the lies have just begun..
Down with wall street!! wait trump hires a Goldman Sachs legend ? 
The let downs have just begun for his voters. I hope they enjoy the ride. should be a fun one.


----------



## TWS (Dec 4, 2016)

Y'all just trying to get me more time out .


----------



## doublejj (Dec 4, 2016)

Didn't want to turn this into a politics thread......just watch what's gonna happen...


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I only have about 20 seeds of the Mad Purps seeds left. I'm going to start all 20 seeds this March, hoping for a male to breed with. I do have Mad Purps X Grand Master seeds from this season. Will you be at the BBQ?
> TMB-


I put one in soil 2 days ago and have 2 left im treating like gold...im aiming for one of them hopefully to be in my main spot next season and hoping the one right now is possibly a male


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

TWS said:


> You Foos down Under Jumped the gun early.
> 
> Ruby send me a email.


Gonna drop a turd then send u an email brother


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Gonna drop a turd then send u an email brother


Photo Bomb?
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Photo Bomb?
> TMB-


Done and email sent 
Splash


----------



## TWS (Dec 5, 2016)

@buzzed2kill 
Hey buzzy ,You wanna play in our back yard ? 
@ 757 Home of the so cal bbq .


----------



## TWS (Dec 5, 2016)

@buzz2kill


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 5, 2016)

Fall/Winter Seed Testers


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 6, 2016)

fumble said:


> A bit late, but happy Birthday MushroomHead


 thank-you Fumble


----------



## BcDigger (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi everyone. It's been a minute since I posted anything here on riu. It seemed things were taking a turn here in the summer and i didnt really like the way it was going. But ive kept lurking and things seem to have returned to normal. This year I went full organic and had my best season ever. I owe everything I've learned about this plant to you wonderful people here in the outdoor section, and I wanted to thank you all for posting and sharing your knowledge (and genes). I had a very successful season and ran my first crosses ever. I got very few beans of each when I made them but I was 100% satisfied with my results and made a shiiiit ton of beans this year. I can't wait to get things going next season. When I first made the crosses I never really had a breeding goal other than to make something of my own that finished on time where I live. Well I lucked out and both my crosses were good yeilders. Potent flavourful and started flowering immediately after the solstice and we're harvested beginning of September. To top It off i got 1 male that was a beautiful huge branchy stud with a structure that I would only dream of finding in a 10 pack. Now I have f2s of two completely different phenos and several other f1s from the same male. I only hope my results will be as good as my first round. I just wish I could run a lot more to do some real selective pheno hunts and keep stabilizing the strains.
I've rambled enough but I want you all to know how much I appreciate what I've learned here. I truly Hope you all had great seasons and we're able to achieve your growing goals. I know it's a pain in the ass when things go wrong but I hope you were all able to pull a decent crop.

And for the record I'm gonna try a bunch of "notill" side by side with a regular organic run next year.

BcDigger


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 7, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Hi everyone. It's been a minute since I posted anything here on riu. It seemed things were taking a turn here in the summer and i didnt really like the way it was going. But ive kept lurking and things seem to have returned to normal. This year I went full organic and had my best season ever. I owe everything I've learned about this plant to you wonderful people here in the outdoor section, and I wanted to thank you all for posting and sharing your knowledge (and genes). I had a very successful season and ran my first crosses ever. I got very few beans of each when I made them but I was 100% satisfied with my results and made a shiiiit ton of beans this year. I can't wait to get things going next season. When I first made the crosses I never really had a breeding goal other than to make something of my own that finished on time where I live. Well I lucked out and both my crosses were good yeilders. Potent flavourful and started flowering immediately after the solstice and we're harvested beginning of September. To top It off i got 1 male that was a beautiful huge branchy stud with a structure that I would only dream of finding in a 10 pack. Now I have f2s of two completely different phenos and several other f1s from the same male. I only hope my results will be as good as my first round. I just wish I could run a lot more to do some real selective pheno hunts and keep stabilizing the strains.
> I've rambled enough but I want you all to know how much I appreciate what I've learned here. I truly Hope you all had great seasons and we're able to achieve your growing goals. I know it's a pain in the ass when things go wrong but I hope you were all able to pull a decent crop.
> 
> And for the record I'm gonna try a bunch of "notill" side by side with a regular organic run next year.
> ...


Well done mate


----------



## fumble (Dec 7, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Hi everyone. It's been a minute since I posted anything here on riu. It seemed things were taking a turn here in the summer and i didnt really like the way it was going. But ive kept lurking and things seem to have returned to normal. This year I went full organic and had my best season ever. I owe everything I've learned about this plant to you wonderful people here in the outdoor section, and I wanted to thank you all for posting and sharing your knowledge (and genes). I had a very successful season and ran my first crosses ever. I got very few beans of each when I made them but I was 100% satisfied with my results and made a shiiiit ton of beans this year. I can't wait to get things going next season. When I first made the crosses I never really had a breeding goal other than to make something of my own that finished on time where I live. Well I lucked out and both my crosses were good yeilders. Potent flavourful and started flowering immediately after the solstice and we're harvested beginning of September. To top It off i got 1 male that was a beautiful huge branchy stud with a structure that I would only dream of finding in a 10 pack. Now I have f2s of two completely different phenos and several other f1s from the same male. I only hope my results will be as good as my first round. I just wish I could run a lot more to do some real selective pheno hunts and keep stabilizing the strains.
> I've rambled enough but I want you all to know how much I appreciate what I've learned here. I truly Hope you all had great seasons and we're able to achieve your growing goals. I know it's a pain in the ass when things go wrong but I hope you were all able to pull a decent crop.
> 
> And for the record I'm gonna try a bunch of "notill" side by side with a regular organic run next year.
> ...


Good to see you back BC


----------



## BcDigger (Dec 7, 2016)

fumble said:


> Good to see you back BC


Thanks miss i hope you are well. I like the new avatar!


----------



## fumble (Dec 7, 2016)

Thank you. doing well here. just moved into our new place. went greenhouse shopping yesterday...about to get busy lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2016)

Just keeping the thread alive till the new one starts 
Introducing sour kush first two pics and then black dog and pakistan valley last pic  prob still looking at another 7-8 weeks before stretch starts


----------



## TWS (Dec 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Just keeping the thread alive till the new one starts
> Introducing sour kush first two pics and then black dog and pakistan valley last pic  prob still looking at another 7-8 weeks before stretch starts
> View attachment 3851344 View attachment 3851345 View attachment 3851347 View attachment 3851348


They look really good as always Rube . The sour kush will treat you right . They look good.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> They look really good as always Rube . The sour kush will treat you right . They look good.


The sour kush could be my private reserve jars this year...shes a stinker already.
Do you know if shes a heavy feeder or not ?
Ive only given her one real full strength feed but feel i should push her harder just dont want a lock out


----------



## TWS (Dec 12, 2016)

Just a normal feeder . Once a week or as needed . Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> Just a normal feeder . Once a week or as needed . Lol


Maxsea starts next feed


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 12, 2016)

..ill have a post..also from the Great southern land is;


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Dec 12, 2016)

Was looking at land in Amador County how is that area if anyone


----------



## fumble (Dec 13, 2016)

My little collection of praying mantis eggs. I've never seen so many mantids as we saw this summer up in the mountains! hundreds...literally. i found 7 eggs. the one in the bottom of the pic is an old one. zoom in and you can see where they hatched from. the new ones are different colored and smooth. I will keep them in a safe spot outside so they can hatch next year


----------



## TWS (Dec 13, 2016)

fumble said:


> My little collection of praying mantis eggs. I've never seen so many mantids as we saw this summer up in the mountains! hundreds...literally. i found 7 eggs. the one in the bottom of the pic is an old one. zoom in and you can see where they hatched from. the new ones are different colored and smooth. I will keep them in a safe spot outside so they can hatch next year
> View attachment 3852453


That is so cool . I seen some mantis as big as a small dog this year . Lol


----------



## fumble (Dec 13, 2016)

I've never seen so many. we had more than 1 per plant lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 13, 2016)

fumble said:


> I've never seen so many. we had more than 1 per plant lol


 I know . We would find them at the house and take them over . Not many down in so cal at all so it was cool.
I seen one one night in the light of the Lantern flying into a big spider Web to call attention to the daddy long legs in there and eat them . I thought he was stuck at first but that was it's technique. Lol


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2016)

Are the mantis good for the plant to keep bad critters away?


----------



## TWS (Dec 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Are the mantis good for the plant to keep bad critters away?


Oh yea.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Oh yea.


I found one in my indoor once 3 yrs ago.
I left him/her there, but on day was dead. I thing it drowned in the nutrient runoff.
That was sad.


----------



## TWS (Dec 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I found one in my indoor once 3 yrs ago.
> I left him/her there, but on day was dead. I thing it drowned in the nutrient runoff.
> That was sad.


Probably lack of food


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Probably lack of food


That makes sense


----------



## fumble (Dec 13, 2016)

They are such cool bugs. they are very good and eat bad bugs. they kinda have to see it move tho to get their attention. we had them in the house too TWS . my guy would come in and I'd have to tell him he had a hitch hiker on his back lol. he'd take them out to the garden. with all the mantis sex that was going on I'm surprised I didn't find more eggs


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 13, 2016)

fumble said:


> They are such cool bugs. they are very good and eat bad bugs. they kinda have to see it move tho to get their attention. we had them in the house too TWS . my guy would come in and I'd have to tell him he had a hitch hiker on his back lol. he'd take them out to the garden. with all the mantis sex that was going on I'm surprised I didn't find more eggs


The sex bit got tws attention


----------



## 757growin (Dec 13, 2016)

fumble said:


> My little collection of praying mantis eggs. I've never seen so many mantids as we saw this summer up in the mountains! hundreds...literally. i found 7 eggs. the one in the bottom of the pic is an old one. zoom in and you can see where they hatched from. the new ones are different colored and smooth. I will keep them in a safe spot outside so they can hatch next year
> View attachment 3852453


I put my sticker on the hash fridge


----------



## doublejj (Dec 13, 2016)

757growin said:


> I put my sticker on the hash fridge
> 
> View attachment 3852773


is your finger healing up bro?...


----------



## 757growin (Dec 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> is your finger healing up bro?...


They are healing. one finger wasn't too bad the other probably could of used a stitch or 2 . I was able to return the rental with no questions either! thanks again for putting the q on jj and for the crews hospitality.  I was toasty warm that night.


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 13, 2016)

First proper run. Done indoors with a 90w COB. And 3 mystery beans. This is one of two that survived. The other was male. I topped and lst'd to 6 heads. One broke and turned into smaller bud sites. As you can see. I've still got a bit to go before I can even try it. And yes. She is tiny. She's barely 14cm. I honestly thought she'd get much taller in the flowing stage.


----------



## fumble (Dec 13, 2016)

757growin said:


> I put my sticker on the hash fridge
> 
> View attachment 3852773


Right on! right where it should be


----------



## TWS (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## 757growin (Dec 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3853116


Made it to maui?


----------



## TWS (Dec 14, 2016)

757growin said:


> Made it to maui?


No probably won't make it .


----------



## TWS (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 14, 2016)

Gangster Cookies
@doublejj @partlycloudy I'm digging the Gangster Cookies, very nice smoke. I think I like it better than the Venom O.G. from last year.
TMB-


----------



## jacrispy (Dec 14, 2016)

peppermint kush


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Dec 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> @buzz2kill





TWS said:


> @buzzed2kill
> Hey buzzy ,You wanna play in our back yard ?
> @ 757 Home of the so cal bbq .


Hagahahha, was reading along and seen you trying to tag me. Ill pm you.


----------



## TWS (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Dec 14, 2016)

fumble said:


> Right on! right where it should be


fumble that salve is wonderful.....thank you so much


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 14, 2016)

doublejj said:


> fumble that salve is wonderful.....thank you so much


@fumble I’’ll second that! Thank You!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 14, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> @fumble I’’ll second that! Thank You!


3rd


----------



## fumble (Dec 14, 2016)

Haha! right on...glad it worked for you. I've been putting it on my bbq smashed up knee lol...fumble!


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Dec 14, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 3853175 View attachment 3853176 View attachment 3853177 View attachment 3853178 View attachment 3853180 View attachment 3853181 View attachment 3853182 View attachment 3853185 View attachment 3853192 peppermint kush


Very nice


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 14, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 3853175 View attachment 3853176 View attachment 3853177 View attachment 3853178 View attachment 3853180 View attachment 3853181 View attachment 3853182 View attachment 3853185 View attachment 3853192 peppermint kush


Damn brother, Im coming hang with you lol. Looks great


----------



## jacrispy (Dec 15, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Very nice


thanks!, 
i love reading about your outdoor & am impressed with all your work.


Vnsmkr said:


> Damn brother, Im coming hang with you lol. Looks great


thanks you can hang anytime!,
i read all your shit too & cant wait to buy some seeds from the collective you're working on.


----------



## 757growin (Dec 15, 2016)

Dea at it again.. gave cbd/mj extracts their own drug classification.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/cbd-now-schedule-drug-dea-083035386.html


----------



## fandango (Dec 15, 2016)

Over 240,000 views?...interesting


----------



## fandango (Dec 15, 2016)

757...what happened to your thumb?


----------



## 757growin (Dec 15, 2016)

fandango said:


> 757...what happened to your thumb?


I just ripped a few finger tips open putting up the tarp for the bbq..


----------



## fandango (Dec 15, 2016)

757growin said:


> I just ripped a few finger tips open putting up the tarp for the bbq..


Dang man,sorry to hear that.It was great meeting you,and holy shit that golden slab is the Kind


----------



## 757growin (Dec 15, 2016)

fandango said:


> Dang man,sorry to hear that.It was great meeting you,and holy shit that golden slab is the Kind


I still have my purple nug! she will be smoked this weekend if the giants clinch a playoff spot or whenever they do! sorry to say the slab was not mine. I flew in and do not have balls the size [email protected] or chance? good to meet you as well. wish I could of been there longer.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2016)

757growin said:


> Dea at it again.. gave cbd/mj extracts their own drug classification.
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/cbd-now-schedule-drug-dea-083035386.html


You sure that aint some of that fake ass news?


----------



## 757growin (Dec 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You sure that aint some of that fake ass news?


I'm pretty sure you can find it on the dea website.. more lIke a new fake ass law!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2016)

757growin said:


> I'm pretty sure you can find it on the dea website.. more lIke a new fake ass law!


It wasnt on the dea website yday....and only yahoo picked up story


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2016)

That's why I asked bro....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2016)

Russia not the only place fake fucking news comes from....I don't look at any of it as its all fucking fake in my mind...just like those actors playing president.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2016)

Their last news was from Dec 06.....Theres not shit on their website btw, unless they buried it? Fuck yahoo


----------



## doublejj (Dec 15, 2016)

http://blog.sfgate.com/smellthetruth/2016/12/15/new-dea-rules-aim-to-outlaw-medicinal-marijuana-cbd-extracts/
"New DEA rules aim to outlaw medicinal marijuana CBD extracts".....


----------



## 757growin (Dec 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> It wasnt on the dea website yday....and only yahoo picked up story


So are you saying it didn't happen? All that searching on the Internet and you couldnt find another article about it. I did, several. But you are correct it's not on the dea webpage.


----------



## 757growin (Dec 15, 2016)

757growin said:


> So are you saying it didn't happen? All that searching on the Internet and you couldnt find another article about it. I did, several. But you are correct it's not on the dea webpage.


Not sure when you did the screen grab from the dea page but it has an update from today . About a heroin dealer.


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 15, 2016)

757growin said:


> So are you saying it didn't happen? All that searching on the Internet and you couldnt find another article about it. I did, several. But you are correct it's not on the dea webpage.


I'm making a cbd order now before its too late!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 15, 2016)

757growin said:


> Not sure when you did the screen grab from the dea page but it has an update from today . About a heroin dealer.


Poor smack dealer...i mean weed dealers are the worst criminals right ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2016)

757growin said:


> So are you saying it didn't happen? All that searching on the Internet and you couldnt find another article about it. I did, several. But you are correct it's not on the dea webpage.


No Im not saying it didnt happen but wheres the fucking articles? lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2016)

757growin said:


> Not sure when you did the screen grab from the dea page but it has an update from today . About a heroin dealer.


I did that right when I posted it 757, Im not a moron bro


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2016)

It comes from unworthy sources is what I'm telling you......dont believe everything every fuckwit "news" site says.....if its true ah fucking well, but theres a lot of bullshit places out there pumping out misinfo, in the good ole US included


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2016)

And btw I didnt waste alot of time on it....but when it doesnt come up on the first page of a main search you gotta wonder.....


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Dec 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> No Im not saying it didnt happen but wheres the fucking articles? lol


I posted another article....


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Dec 15, 2016)

https://www.dea.gov/druginfo/ds.shtml


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Dec 15, 2016)

Most people dont look the information up anymore, just "OMFG click share!!!!!!".


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 15, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Most people dont look the information up anymore, just "OMFG click share!!!!!!".


How many times did michael jackson die on facebook before he actually died for real lol


----------



## 757growin (Dec 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> It comes from unworthy sources is what I'm telling you......dont believe everything every fuckwit "news" site says.....if its true ah fucking well, but theres a lot of bullshit places out there pumping out misinfo, in the good ole US included


Good rant.. but it doesn't change the fact of the article I posted. You can have your opinions on media but it doesn't help your fight when your arguing against fact. Ppl can read the link if they chose and make an informed decision. Just like you can search more articles..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm not trying to discredit you buddy...you take it the wrong way from jump....but news is bullshit...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2016)

And come on brother if you call yahoo fact...for real?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2016)

@757growin by the way that wasnt a "rant" as you called it, that was me waking up going straight to RIU to check on something and answering line by line without reading below... Why would I be ranting at you? Chill out


----------



## 757growin (Dec 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> And come on brother if you call yahoo fact...for real?


The article isn't from yahoo. Check it out.


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Im not a moron bro


That is not readily apparent to people who read your posts.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2016)

I saw it, and tbh I discredited it as soon as the page opened. Now that doesn't mean it aint true, but in my eyes, just some media spin bullshit.
There are far too many variables pointing at it not being true, such as a keyword search into any search engine out there...DEA, marijuana,marihuana, rescheduling, CBD


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2016)

That coming from you, hahahaha. Make me laugh fuckhead


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2016)

With that fake ass picture, as if you are a hippy. You got the wool pulled over alot of eyes, but its not me I can assure you


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Believe me, I've got at least 30 I.Q. points on you, Son!


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Chill out


Good advice!


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Actually, I was mistaken.

I have at least 40 I.Q. points on you!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 15, 2016)

http://herb.co/2016/12/15/dea-declares-cbd-extracts-illegal/


----------



## doublejj (Dec 15, 2016)

http://www.westword.com/news/cbd-and-other-marijuana-extracts-illegal-under-new-dea-code-8599664


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I saw it, and tbh I discredited it as soon as the page opened. Now that doesn't mean it aint true, but in my eyes, just some media spin bullshit.
> There are far too many variables pointing at it not being true, such as a keyword search into any search engine out there...DEA, marijuana,marihuana, rescheduling, CBD





Vnsmkr said:


> That coming from you, hahahaha. Make me laugh fuckhead





Vnsmkr said:


> With that fake ass picture, as if you are a hippy. You got the wool pulled over alot of eyes, but its not me I can assure you


----------



## doublejj (Dec 15, 2016)

https://www.greenrushdaily.com/2016/12/15/dea-just-banned-cbd/


----------



## doublejj (Dec 15, 2016)

https://www.weedhorn.com/new-dea-cbd-rules-2147257422.html


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 15, 2016)

For you @fumble


----------



## fandango (Dec 15, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Believe me, I've got at least 30 I.Q. points on you, Son!


I believe I have several I.Q's near my ears...that is before I light up that daily Dobie...


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 15, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> *DEPARTMENT OF JUSTICE Drug Enforcement Administration 21 CFR Part 1308 [Docket No. DEA–342] RIN 1117–AB33*
> 
> https://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/FR-2016-12-14/pdf/2016-29941.pdf


----------



## 757growin (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks. I'm horrible at researching. Especially if it's not on yahoo.


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 15, 2016)

Fall/Winter seed tests.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> http://www.westword.com/news/cbd-and-other-marijuana-extracts-illegal-under-new-dea-code-8599664


that's bullshit aint it...cbd products illegal..its a real dick move jj who does it help in the long run...I mean we cant get high on cbd can we so whats the motive behind this? looking after ppl in the pharma industry shareholders etc?
oh and when I went to that link it asked if the page can track my location...now I feel raped by undercover dea lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3854363


not at all, I couldnt log in....


----------



## fumble (Dec 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> For you @fumble View attachment 3854369View attachment 3854370


Aww  too cute Ruby


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Dec 15, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> thanks!,
> i love reading about your outdoor & am impressed with all your work.


Thank you jacrispy. Enjoy seeing your work as well.


----------



## 757growin (Dec 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> How many times did michael jackson die on facebook before he actually died for real lol


If you get your news from Facebook you get what you deserve!


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 16, 2016)

757growin said:


> If you get your news from Facebook you get what you deserve!


----------



## TWS (Dec 16, 2016)

Make America great again !


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Dec 16, 2016)

Finale got spot lock down for next year grow


----------



## doublejj (Dec 16, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Finale got spot lock down for next year grow


Hella Sweet!.....best of luck


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Dec 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Hella Sweet!.....best of luck


Thanks


----------



## fumble (Dec 16, 2016)

Right on Rsbigdaddy!


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Dec 16, 2016)

fumble said:


> Right on Rsbigdaddy!


Thanks fumble


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 16, 2016)

TWS said:


> Make America great again !


In four years it will be Make America Great Again, Again. It's just like if your ex had all the good stuff you liked about her from early on and none of the crazy shit she did there toward the end, only with bigger boobs and more money. Who wouldn't vote for that?


----------



## 757growin (Dec 16, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> In four years it will be Make America Great Again, Again. It's just like if your ex had all the good stuff you liked about her from early on and none of the crazy shit she did there toward the end, only with bigger boobs and more money. Who wouldn't vote for that?


My America was never, not great.. how can you make that great again?


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 16, 2016)

757growin said:


> My America was never, not great.. how can you make that great again?


I have to agree. That was tongue in cheek. I've seen a fair bit of the world, and we have it pretty damn good here.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 16, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> I have to agree. That was tongue in cheek. I've seen a fair bit of the world, and we have it pretty damn good here.


That sucks that this the 'BEST" it gets!


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 16, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> That sucks that this the 'BEST" it gets!


I don't see many of the flaws because I've spent my life in the north Florida woods. I'm sure your experience in the city is 180 degrees from mine. My only time living in a real town was when I was in the Navy, and had rooms and apartments in Portsmouth, Norfolk and Chesapeake. They were all dumps, but with more room than my rack on the ship.


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 16, 2016)

I looked on Google maps hoping to find a picture of my old floating home. But the Saipan {LHA2} has been razor blades for a while now. Here is where we used to dock. This looks like our sister ship, the USS Tarawa You could find me near the pointy end above the anchor windlass room handing out light bulbs.

https://www.google.com/maps/@36.9547006,-76.3298503,276m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 16, 2016)

In the city its nothing but assholes around..greed, theft, and deception is all I see. I guess I am blind to the good?!?
Then again I am poor, maybe if I was lucky and rich and lived in a nice area or the mountains away from the crap I could be more optimistic.


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 16, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> In the city its nothing but assholes around..greed, theft, and deception is all I see. I guess I am blind to the good?!?
> Then again I am poor, maybe if I was lucky and rich and lived in a nice area or the mountains away from the crap I could be more optimistic.


In the early 80's I spent a few months in Great Lakes, just outside Chicago. The rudeness was a huge shock to me. In the country, especially in the south, most folks are not rude. Also got introduced to crime. Got ripped off buying weed.

Being poor is easier in the country. Lots to do that doesn't take money, if you are willing to swim against the current. But even here most people are still in the rat race, just at a slower pace.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 16, 2016)

757growin said:


> If you get your news from Facebook you get what you deserve!


u didn't know the queen is a shemale? fuck me what is it with you guys ....


----------



## TWS (Dec 16, 2016)

757growin said:


> My America was never, not great.. how can you make that great again?


Move to Russia.


----------



## 757growin (Dec 16, 2016)

TWS said:


> Move to Russia.


Trump and his BFF putin will take care of that for all of us


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 16, 2016)

TWS said:


> Move to Russia.


Tell me you're gonna go over to the Bi and check out the lava flows.
Don't even think about hiking it right now though, i heard its like 4-5 mile hike right now. You know you're ballin. Hire a copter. Come on


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 16, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> In the early 80's I spent a few months in Great Lakes, just outside Chicago. The rudeness was a huge shock to me. In the country, especially in the south, most folks are not rude. Also got introduced to crime. Got ripped off buying weed.
> 
> Being poor is easier in the country. Lots to do that doesn't take money, if you are willing to swim against the current. But even here most people are still in the rat race, just at a slower pace.


Maybe the world will get better.
Maybe we will just accept the way it is.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 16, 2016)

@TWS


----------



## TWS (Dec 16, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Maybe the world will get better.
> Maybe we will just accept the way it is.


Not this trip . I have seen lava flow into the ocean from a boat down at Clarion and Roco Partida. I heard BI has smog because of the volcano.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 16, 2016)

TWS said:


> Not this trip . I have seen lava flow into the ocean from a boat down at Clarion and Roco Partida. I heard BI has smog because of the volcano.


Nah! My buddy lives up in volcano. It's not like that. Hilo, kona, not like that


----------



## TWS (Dec 16, 2016)

One of the funnest things I have done this trip was snorkeling. I found a new way to perv out underwater.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 16, 2016)

Ok one more from the hilo boys(SDIB)


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 16, 2016)

TWS said:


> One of the funnest things I have done this trip was snorkeling. I found a new way to perv out underwater.


Dont you dare touch the turtles brah!
Its funny though, give them a little push from behind. Its fucking killer


----------



## TWS (Dec 16, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Dont you dare touch the turtles brah!
> Its funny though, give them a little push from behind. Its fucking killer


I seen about a 6 ft Morey out in the open .


----------



## WV: Jetson (Dec 17, 2016)

TWS said:


> One of the funnest things I have done this trip was snorkeling. I found a new way to perv out underwater.


Cue the music...


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 17, 2016)

TWS said:


> I seen about a 6 ft Morey out in the open .


Snorkeling was by far my favorite activity while in Kauai. The copter rides were fun, but expensive. Snorkeling is cheap and available at most beaches/spots.
TMB-


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 17, 2016)

Speaking of perving, back in my Navy days we were down in the Bahama's, and a bunch of us went to the nude beach. My buddy was swimming and swam face first right into a young lady's nether regions. He explained he couldn't open his eyes because of the salt water. He ended up spending the rest of the day on her cruise ship.


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 17, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> Speaking of perving, back in my Navy days we were down in the Bahama's, and a bunch of us went to the nude beach. My buddy was swimming and swam face first right into a young lady's nether regions. He explained he couldn't open his eyes because of the salt water. He ended up spending the rest of the day on her cruise ship.


So, what your say'n is; Your partner ran into a "pink snapper" while snorkelling and ate it for lunch?
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 17, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> So, what your say'n is; Your partner ran into a "pink snapper" while snorkelling and ate it for lunch?
> TMB-


Least the salt had got rid of bad bacteria first


----------



## bi polar express (Dec 17, 2016)

He's gone to tongue mop the pink canoe


----------



## bi polar express (Dec 17, 2016)

The "salt water in my eyes" was an excuse to give the ole courtesy sniff


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## bi polar express (Dec 17, 2016)

Wouldn't mind going shoulders deep in that


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 17, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> So, what your say'n is; Your partner ran into a "pink snapper" while snorkelling and ate it for lunch?
> TMB-


The funny thing is he was a fat guy. Although his parents were Polish, he must have kissed the Blarney Stone when he was a baby. The boy could do some talking.


----------



## fumble (Dec 17, 2016)

Omfg! You boys made me spit my wine out my nose! Lolol


----------



## TWS (Dec 17, 2016)

Lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 18, 2016)

fumble said:


> Omfg! You boys made me spit my wine out my nose! Lolol


I bet that hurt


----------



## fumble (Dec 18, 2016)

Only a bit


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2016)

Sour kush first 2 pics then a pakistan valley in a 15 gal


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Sour kush first 2 pics then a pakistan valley in a 15 gal
> View attachment 3857599 View attachment 3857601 View attachment 3857602


I like yer kush honey


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Sour kush first 2 pics then a pakistan valley in a 15 gal
> View attachment 3857599 View attachment 3857601 View attachment 3857602


You gonna sink that Pakistani in the hole below it ? Or just have foreplay with it ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> You gonna sink that Pakistani in the hole below it ? Or just have foreplay with it ?


Short n stocky for the paki got 2 others in the ground no room..this one may have to be moved if its a tight fit so in the 15 it stays..im ok with it being a 5 ounce plant if it means the others get more room


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## 757growin (Dec 20, 2016)

TWS said:


>


Most will miss him here. Most here become pot farmers under his watch.. not to many members from b4 2008 on here.


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

757growin said:


> Most will miss him here. Most here become pot farmers under his watch.. not to many members from b4 2008 on here.


Yea ok .... lol whatever .


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

That's cause 50 %: on here are whack jobs .


----------



## 757growin (Dec 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yea ok .... lol whatever .


Hmmm ok


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

If they weren't pot farmers they were flat ass broke working for someone else like me .


----------



## 757growin (Dec 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> If they weren't pot farmers they were flat ass broke working for someone else like me .


That's the way it has been through out time. Way b4 Obama and I doubt trump will change that. Unless maybe his housekeeping staff is balling?


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

757growin said:


> That's the way it has been through out time. Way b4 Obama and I doubt trump will change that. Unless maybe his housekeeping staff is balling?


Well something happened 757. Your front runner failed miserably and the Democratic party and house are all but destroyed . Obviously hope and change didn't work for a lot of people in the 8 years he was in office.


----------



## 757growin (Dec 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> Well something happened 757. Your front runner failed miserably and the Democratic party and house are all but destroyed . Obviously hope and change didn't work for a lot of people in the 8 years he was in office.


I know trump won. She wasn't my 1st choice. They said the same about the Republicans 8 years ago(the party is destroyed). The American public has short memories. That's how we get these dynasties in the 1st place. I do know the housing and stock market are back in these past 8 years. I also believe that former employer of yours is a big trump supporter.


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

757growin said:


> I know trump won. She wasn't my 1st choice. They said the same about the Republicans 8 years ago(the party is destroyed). The American public has short memories. That's how we get these dynasties in the 1st place. I do know the housing and stock market are back in these past 8 years. I also believe that former employer of yours is a big trump supporter.


Thats cause orange is the new black . Lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

Bottom line is we are most likely fucked either way and I don't get laid often so I have high hopes . Lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

Back to our regular scheduled program . WEED !

Does any one know if you can combine your 6 recreational plants with your allowed medical number even if your county gives you a limit . And is it 6 plants recreational per person in the household or only 6 plants total per property ?


----------



## fumble (Dec 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Sour kush first 2 pics then a pakistan valley in a 15 gal
> View attachment 3857599 View attachment 3857601 View attachment 3857602


Looking good Ruby


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> Back to our regular scheduled program . WEED !
> 
> Does any one know if you can combine your 6 recreational plants with your allowed medical number even if your county gives you a limit . And is it 6 plants recreational per person in the household or only 6 plants total per property ?


No. If your all medical living on the property you are medical. Recreational is six only per property. Keep in mind the legislature can and will change it. For now this is what we are following .


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> No. If your all medical living on the property you are medical. Recreational is six only per property. Keep in mind the legislature can and will change it. For now this is what we are following .


Thanks braddah.


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 20, 2016)

A good cut of Bird Song. You guys enjoy the Solstice.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 20, 2016)

http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/20-foot-waves-expected-to-hit-Mavericks-this-week-10809697.php


----------



## TWS (Dec 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/20-foot-waves-expected-to-hit-Mavericks-this-week-10809697.php
> View attachment 3858076


Awesome ! Pipeline never developed when I was there.


----------



## TWS (Dec 21, 2016)

Based upon this chart , did I figure this out right ?

To fill 24 - 65 gallon pots I need 7.8 cubic yards of soil . 8 yards ?

https://smartpots.com/how-much-mix-or-medium-do-i-need/

Does 100.00 a yard of super soil sound about right ?

I was told a dump truck carries 10 yards . Will 8 - 10 yards fit in a long bed pick up ?

I'm gathering no ? http://www.soilbuildingsystems.com/tools/pickuptruckcapacities
Thanks .


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Dec 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> Based upon this chart , did I figure this out right ?
> 
> To fill 24 - 65 gallon pots I need 7.8 cubic yards of soil . 8 yards ?
> 
> ...


Long bed only fit about 2 yards they will drop of smaller loads they have 10 yard dump truck to I hade 15 yards drop off before yes 8 yards for 25 65 gallon smart pots


----------



## doublejj (Dec 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> Based upon this chart , did I figure this out right ?
> 
> To fill 24 - 65 gallon pots I need 7.8 cubic yards of soil . 8 yards ?
> 
> ...


2 yards without sideboards....and tarp it


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Dec 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> Based upon this chart , did I figure this out right ?
> 
> To fill 24 - 65 gallon pots I need 7.8 cubic yards of soil . 8 yards ?
> 
> ...


Rental company also rents 10 yard dump trucks


----------



## TWS (Dec 21, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Long bed only fit about 2 yards they will drop of smaller loads they have 10 yard dump truck to I hade 15 yards drop off before yes 8 yards for 25 65 gallon smart pots





doublejj said:


> 2 yards without sideboards....and tarp it



Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## eddy600 (Dec 21, 2016)

They wont drive the big dumper over a driveway just a heads up for you


----------



## TWS (Dec 21, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> They wont drive the big dumper over a driveway just a heads up for you


Thanks . Yea they didn't want to go down a dirt road either and wanted a address to spot check . It will be fine but what a pre Madonna if they knew what the soil trucks go down up north . Lol


----------



## eddy600 (Dec 21, 2016)

A truck load of Nitro Humus it's free from the city of LA. not sure how she mixes this stuff but Kellogg sells it.Could be worth a look a something like this near you


----------



## vino4russ (Dec 24, 2016)

To all my RIU friends, Merry Xmas and Happy Holidays to you all. Happy 2017 Growing  and positive vibs.


----------



## fumble (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone! Sending good thoughts out for a wonderful holiday for all. May your bellies and hearts be full


----------



## WV: Jetson (Dec 24, 2016)

My Secret Santa dropped a bomb on me

 
and a little something to get you moving






Merry Christmas, y'all!


----------



## 757growin (Dec 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> Thanks . Yea they didn't want to go down a dirt road either and wanted a address to spot check . It will be fine but what a pre Madonna if they knew what the soil trucks go down up north . Lol


I get mine delivered up a dirt road. Sounds like Riverside sissies.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 24, 2016)

Just realized we are on Page 420


----------



## BcDigger (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 24, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Just realized we are on Page 420


ha ha cool eh


----------



## eddy600 (Dec 24, 2016)

Next season Uncle Bud is hosting this post,they may need a bigger server to handle the overflow


----------



## TWS (Dec 25, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## TWS (Dec 25, 2016)

First run of the winter .
Flipped em yesterday. 

XXX og

 

GG 4


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 25, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> Next season Uncle Bud is hosting this post,they may need a bigger server to handle the overflow


Or noone will wanna post on that thread lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Or noone will wanna post on that thread lol


 I would hope this would be the case . I think you should host it sir.


----------



## TWS (Dec 25, 2016)

The new farm batch . Kudos to my partner who was able to keep most of our house strains going while I was away. 
Woodie og 
Lemon kush og
Skywalker


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> I would hope this would be the case . I think you should host it sir.


I actually may host it its in my off season 
Nothing to host it tho ay just start it up and maybe throw a pic of month in


----------



## TWS (Dec 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I actually may host it its in my off season
> Nothing to host it tho ay just start it up and maybe throw a pic of month in


PR is important specially to the newbies and their first post and pics . A reply is worth a lot more than a like and actually builds the O'D forum and the network. How many members have you friended from down under that just stopped by in their first few post just to throw up a pic ?
I'm sure your alot better at it then I have been lately .


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> PR is important specially to the newbies and their first post and pics . A reply is worth a lot more than a like and actually builds the O'D forum and the network. How many members have you friended from down under that just stopped by in their first few post just to throw up a pic ?
> I'm sure your alot better at it then I have been lately .


Well said ....your exactly right


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Well said ....your exactly right


Not bout being better but the rest i mean..


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> The new farm batch . Kudos to my partner who was able to keep most of our house strains going while I was away.
> Woodie og
> Lemon kush og
> Skywalker
> ...


Skywalker  yum.. I'm about to flip my first indoor.. cherry pie s1, kool-aid smile, snow pig, cookies and cream x dosido


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 25, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Skywalker  yum.. I'm about to flip my first indoor.. cherry pie s1, kool-aid smile, snow pig, cookies and cream x dosido


skywalker is on my to do outdoor list for sure any particular seed brand I should look at for the best mushy ?


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> skywalker is on my to do outdoor list for sure any particular seed brand I should look at for the best mushy ?


Wish I could tell yah, mine came from an ounce of skywalker flower I bought probably six seven years ago now, and I kept a clone alive. I'm going to make fem seed right away here


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 25, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Wish I could tell yah, mine came from an ounce of skywalker flower I bought probably six seven years ago now, and I kept a clone alive. I'm going to make fem seed right away here


ill prob go the skywalker kush from DNA if I wanted to give her a go


----------



## TWS (Dec 25, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Skywalker  yum.. I'm about to flip my first indoor.. cherry pie s1, kool-aid smile, snow pig, cookies and cream x dosido


Marvelous darling ! I just like the sound of snow pig .


----------



## TWS (Dec 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> ill prob go the skywalker kush from DNA if I wanted to give her a go


Don't think dna breeds one ? 

http://en.seedfinder.eu/database/strains/alphabetical/s/


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Marvelous darling ! I just like the sound of snow pig .


Riu is not letting me post pics for some reason? I'm most excited for the cookies and cream x dosido  Snow Pig is The Hog x Snow Monster


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Don't think dna breeds one ?
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/database/strains/alphabetical/s/


http://dnagenetics.com/skywalker-kush

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Skywalker_Kush/Reserva_Privada/


----------



## TWS (Dec 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> http://dnagenetics.com/skywalker-kush
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Skywalker_Kush/Reserva_Privada/


They want me to log on to see dna . Do they make one. The other day on attitude they did not show one. All so dna and RP used to be together . DNA no longer list the head band but RP does ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> They want me to log on to see dna . Do they make one. The other day on attitude they did not show one. All so dna and RP used to be together . DNA no longer list the head band but RP does ?


I think they are pretty much integrated together those two ..i think the sour kush is listed as one or the other not originally under dna ?


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I think they are pretty much integrated together those two ..i think the sour kush is listed as one or the other not originally under dna ?


One thing I do know is that your sour kush is gonna kick but.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> One thing I do know is that your sour kush is gonna kick but.


Regardless of yield im sure its going to be a nice smoke


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Regardless of yield im sure its going to be a nice smoke


Don't be so humble . It's gonna be fucking huge !


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2016)

I miss drakeman. He's a good cat and grower . Wonder where he is this year.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2016)

DNA, GYO, Crocket Family Farms, Reserva Privada probably make more money and keep things spread rather than all in one basket...All same group though


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2016)

Here my next breed


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2016)

Jack Russell terrier?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2016)

Little fucker is built lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Jack Russell terrier?


Yep


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yep


Great dogs. Really smart good temperament


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Here my next breed
> 
> View attachment 3861212


Hell that russel is built on roids lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Don't be so humble . It's gonna be fucking huge !


And here i am hoping she hits 6 ft before stretch ha ha ha


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Hell that russel is built on roids lol


Look at the fire in his eyes.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Look at the fire in his eyes.


Thats intelligence in his eyes not fire 
This ones are shut most times lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2016)

Selfie


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2016)

Lol selfie


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Selfie
> 
> View attachment 3861321


My GOD..Its got TWO heads!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 26, 2016)

I had 2 different great Jack Russells


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I had 2 different great Jack Russells


I'm a huge beagle fan but I think a jack would be a great addition. 
Just hope the wife don't win him over .
I'd like to have a pack of beagles .


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'm a huge beagle fan but I think a jack would be a great addition.
> Just hope the wife don't win him over .
> I'd like to have a pack of beagles .


Jacks are very independent and need to be outside a lot to burn energy


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Jacks are very independent and need to be outside a lot to burn energy


He's gonna have some property to bust lose on .


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> He's gonna have some property to bust lose on .


I figured you had a great place for a dog like that.
I never did, and they would leave and go around town and come home when they wanted to


----------



## doublejj (Dec 26, 2016)

@TWS ......


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Dec 26, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone no how there are in San Andreas ca on growing how meny can you grow


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> I was wondering if anyone no how there are in San Andreas ca on growing how meny can you grow


Thats calaveras county and I don't think it's good unless you have the correct size parcel and permit.
http://www.cannalawblog.com/the-california-cannabis-countdown-calaveras-county/


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Dec 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Thats calaveras county and I don't think it's good unless you have the correct size parcel and permit.
> http://www.cannalawblog.com/the-california-cannabis-countdown-calaveras-county/


Thanks I check it out one of my friends have 150 acres up there


----------



## TWS (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2016)

TWS said:


>


Speaking of music artists that died, I guess everyone heard that George Michael died on Xmas


----------



## TWS (Dec 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Speaking of music artists that died, I guess everyone heard that George Michael died on Xmas


 I remember when he was caught beating off in a public bathroom.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> I remember when he was caught beating off in a public bathroom.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> I remember when he was caught beating off in a public bathroom.


53 is pretty young for heart issues, but who knows. Seems he was an alcoholic and other shit.
He was fruity, but I still always liked his music.


----------



## TWS (Dec 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


>


Ahhhh ! One of Ruby's favorite songs .


----------



## TWS (Dec 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> 53 is pretty young for heart issues, but who knows. Seems he was an alcoholic and other shit.
> He was fruity, but I still always liked his music.


Yes it is . Made me think about how short life is . He was a good artist.


----------



## TWS (Dec 27, 2016)

Kerry Fisher is gone today .


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Kerry Fisher is gone today .


I had just heard about her, I remember thinkig how hot she was yrs ago
Another person dies on xmas, girl from movie "Step Up" was murders on xmas by a guy who robbed a CVS pharmacy


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 27, 2016)

It's still '16, so I'll slip these in here while I can. Seedlings for my Winter/Spring crop.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Ahhhh ! One of Ruby's favorite songs .


Never liked his work ...still to young to die


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Never liked his work ...still to young to die


I was not a fan of his music either. Back in the day one of my less enlightened friends did a Wham! parody {with a butt shaking dance included} called "I got to have dick."


----------



## TWS (Dec 27, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> I was not a fan of his music either. Back in the day one of my less enlightened friends did a Wham! parody {with a butt shaking dance included} called "I got to have dick."


Lol let me quess....a 80's party.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 27, 2016)

Didnt like george michael but i do like boy george..figure that out

Do you really like meeeeeee


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

as happy as a punk at a hot dog eating contest lmao


----------



## fumble (Dec 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Kerry Fisher is gone today .


For real? Wow, last I heard she was in stable condition


----------



## TWS (Dec 27, 2016)

fumble said:


> For real? Wow, last I heard she was in stable condition


Dead . Croaked . Via condios


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 28, 2016)

Well...i dont know who kerry fisher is...
We aint talking bout carrie fisher here are we ?


----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Well...i dont know who kerry fisher is...
> We aint talking bout carrie fisher here are we ?


----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## bassman999 (Dec 28, 2016)

TWS said:


>


I found their videos by accident a few months back and was surprised by what I saw Ill say that about them


----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I found their videos by accident a few months back and was surprised by what I saw Ill say that about them


Pretty strange .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 28, 2016)

A whole string of strange shit


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> Pretty strange .





Vnsmkr said:


> A whole string of strange shit


My overly religious friend says devil worshipers, I think just an angle to get attention.


----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> My overly religious friend says devil worshipers, I think just an angle to get attention.


I was watching some interviews. Reminds me of the old punk rock days . Sid and Nancy come to mind .


----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> A whole string of strange shit


I think ruby was the one that posted them the first time I seen em.
Mmmmm go figure .


----------



## doublejj (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


>


----------



## doublejj (Dec 28, 2016)

TWS said:


>


that was TP's song from this year....lol


----------



## doublejj (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


>


Classic !


----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Dec 28, 2016)

this goes out to TP....come back soon kid..


----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)

fumble said:


> For real? Wow, last I heard she was in stable condition


 Debbie Reynolds passed today ar 84 . A day after Carrie Fisher .
.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> Debbie Reynolds passed today ar 84 . A day after Carrie Fisher .
> .


I doubt thats a coincidence.
Told wife earlier that kids arent supposed to die before parents referring to Carrie


----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I doubt thats a coincidence.
> Told wife earlier that kids arent supposed to die before parents referring to Carrie


Yea Bman. A broken heart . What's even weirder is maybe Carrie came and got her.


----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Well...i dont know who kerry fisher is...
> We aint talking bout carrie fisher here are we ?


Im with you, I dont know who any of these people are...thats ok though...theres alot of people in this world and the ones who are important to me are my family and friends. 
Not knocking anyone by any means, but why do people focus on actors and singers and artists and sports players dying? When a "regular" person dies no one brings it up. Weird world we reside in


----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Im with you, I dont know who any of these people are...thats ok though...theres alot of people in this world and the ones who are important to me are my family and friends.
> Not knocking anyone by any means, but why do people focus on actors and singers and artists and sports players dying? When a "regular" person dies no one brings it up. Weird world we reside in


There's such thing as folk lore,heros and idols and and people and things that help shape tradition and the American way or anyway for that matter.
People don't mention there close loved ones but only to other close loved ones .
We have lost a lot of good stars and singers that shaped who we are today . Sorry you have lost that in another country.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 28, 2016)

I didnt lose anything buddy...people are people...many people on this Earth


----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I didnt lose anything buddy...people are people...many people on this Earth


 You did your just to blind to see .


----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 28, 2016)

No I just dont give notoriety to people who others call "famous". They are just like you and I...thats what Im saying.


----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> No I just dont give notoriety to people who others call "famous". They are just like you and I...thats what Im saying.


What ever dude. It's not notoriety. It's culture. Go worship your fucking budda then .


----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> What ever dude. It's not notoriety. It's culture. Go worship your fucking budda then .


No reason to get your panties wadded up. I don't worhsip fuckall...by the way....but I didn't need to tell you that


----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## eddy600 (Dec 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> No I just dont give notoriety to people who others call "famous". They are just like you and I...thats what Im saying.


 some of these people take us back to a simpler time in out lives as a little kid i always loved Arnold Palmer and emulated his swing, When he passed a little piece of me Died.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I doubt thats a coincidence.
> Told wife earlier that kids arent supposed to die before parents referring to Carrie





TWS said:


> Yea Bman. A broken heart . What's even weirder is maybe Carrie came and got her.


I truly believe in dying from a broken heart i really do.....thats a sad situation noatter who


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> some of these people take us back to a simpler time in out lives as a little kid i always loved Arnold Palmer and emulated his swing, When he passed a little piece of me Died.


When ozzy osbourne dies some of me will to


----------



## bobqp (Dec 29, 2016)

Little cookies kush still flowering. Her sister revegging and a nice eagle who flew along side me after I scared it coming around the corner eating a rat.


----------



## TWS (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3863425



She fixing to blow our that cage sir .


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2016)

TWS said:


> She fixing to blow our that cage sir .


Im hoping so sir, another week and ill be able to pull the side branches thru the wire plus ill cut a piece to do a half assed scrog on top..cage is 140cm high still aiming for 6ft before stretch with one more topping tomorrow as well...
Its nice to set a target


----------



## TWS (Dec 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im hoping so sir, another week and ill be able to pull the side branches thru the wire plus ill cut a piece to do a half assed scrog on top..cage is 140cm high still aiming for 6ft before stretch with one more topping tomorrow as well...
> Its nice to set a target


----------



## BcDigger (Dec 29, 2016)

Just discovered these guys through The Grow From Your Heart Podcast. It's an awesome show about EVERYTHING cannabis related. I strongly recommend listening to it.


----------



## fumble (Dec 29, 2016)

Right on BC...effing love Mystic Roots


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2016)

Tin soldiers & Donald coming....


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2016)

fumble said:


> Right on BC...effing love Mystic Roots


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2016)

Teach the youths.....


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Dec 29, 2016)

Happy Growing!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2016)

"All the Federally's say, they could have had him any day".....


----------



## nuggs (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## nuggs (Dec 29, 2016)

we lost Tommy three years ago today..


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2016)

nuggs said:


> we lost Tommy three years ago today..


Gday nuggs bro..have a gd new years mate


----------



## nuggs (Dec 29, 2016)

Thank you Ruby! Happy Year to you too Bro!
Happy New Years to All !


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 30, 2016)

Fall/Winter Seed Testers.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 30, 2016)

@TWS welcome to the future......


----------



## TWS (Dec 30, 2016)

I remember the first talk about these about 8 years ago . Could you imagine going to the races with no 4 stokes bellowing and no smells of race gas ? Boring ! 
I'll have to check it out in a min . We just got home .

Water,water everywhere with not a spec of dust .Epic conditions in the so cal low desert.


----------



## TWS (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Dec 30, 2016)

You are gonna get in trouble again.....


----------



## TWS (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year everyone. To a healthy and prosperous 2017


----------



## TWS (Dec 31, 2016)

doublejj said:


> @TWS welcome to the future......



Wonder if they'll ever have hands free racing too ?


----------



## fumble (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy new year everyone. Hope you all have a safe and happy evening. I'll be making roast pork and mashed potatoes for dinner...supposed to bring good luck in the new year


----------



## nuggs (Dec 31, 2016)

fumble said:


> Happy new year everyone. Hope you all have a safe and happy evening. I'll be making roast pork and mashed potatoes for dinner...supposed to bring good luck in the new year


Happy new year ya'll ! That sounds good Fumble, I hope it brings you a great season!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2016)

Im not much into holidays, but hope everyone is SAFE during this right of passage of sorts.


----------



## TWS (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2016)

TWS said:


>


We rocked that stuff a few seasons ago. It's good shit, made locally


----------



## 757growin (Dec 31, 2016)

TWS said:


>


I used their general purpose this year. All organic baby! Loved the results. I think the only place in so cal that carries it is sd hydroponics and organics


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2016)

757growin said:


> I used their general purpose this year. All organic baby! Loved the results. I think the only place in so cal that carries it is sd hydroponics and organics


Did you do teas also?
We did, but I was looking forward to using their boost line the next year without teas. But didn't have an outdoor crop.


----------



## 757growin (Dec 31, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Did you do teas also?
> We did, but I was looking forward to using their boost line the next year without teas. But didn't have an outdoor crop.


I just top dressed with it once or twice a week and it kept everything Green and healthy through out


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2016)

757growin said:


> I just top dressed with it once or twice a week and it kept everything Green and healthy through out


Gotta love it when you can just water with water!! 
My budy was the one making and feeding the teas, so it was no skin off my back lol. But it did grow some beautiful trees. 
I highly recommend the stuff.


----------



## nuggs (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2016)

nuggs said:


> View attachment 3865287


I like the rod balancers brother.
Did you give Broad slough a shot?
Any action?


----------



## nuggs (Dec 31, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I like the rod balancers brother.
> Did you give Broad slough a shot?
> Any action?


not yet , this way the first trip out for my new used alum boat. going out in the morning at sandy beach to fish the powerlines and Broad slough. I have the map you marked for me in th boat.


----------



## nuggs (Dec 31, 2016)

TWS said:


>


That's close to the same mixture I've been building for my soil for years.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Dec 31, 2016)

Was that only thing you were using


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2016)

@TWS


----------



## nuggs (Dec 31, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Was that only thing you were using


no I use guano's bat and seabird, chicken. red worm casting , mushroom compost.


----------



## nuggs (Dec 31, 2016)

alfalfa meal


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> We rocked that stuff a few seasons ago. It's good shit, made locally


Not sure I like the idea of mixing chemical ferts with organics.


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 31, 2016)

happy new year to all,now its time to smoke.good night for now..ky


----------



## TWS (Dec 31, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Not sure I like the idea of mixing chemical ferts with organics.


I stalled on that one too for a min . It works but I was thinking.... why ? 
Then I re read it and it sounds like they were gonna change it up the following season to synthetic .


----------



## TWS (Dec 31, 2016)

David Boggs said:


> happy new year to all,now its time to smoke.good night for now..ky


  in the new year


----------



## TWS (Dec 31, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3865328
> @TWS
> View attachment 3865329


 You made a press ? 
I'll be there in my pink flannel bunny pj's


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Not sure I like the idea of mixing chemical ferts with organics.


I never did try their boost line(the one with a little bit of salt based ferts in it) but I have heard some good things about it from some big time farmers around here.
The stuff is made right down the mountain from me, it was all the rave here starting around 5 yrs ago. Lots of people say they were killin it with it.
I would try it.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2016)

TWS said:


> I stalled on that one too for a min . It works but I was thinking.... why ?
> Then I re read it and it sounds like they were gonna change it up the following season to synthetic .


If gonna switch to synthetic then go with it.
I ran a plant outdoor with my indoor organic soil, and added synthetics after it faded.
I didnt want to buy more soil so I used the organic to start with


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2016)

TWS said:


> You made a press ?
> I'll be there in my pink flannel bunny pj's


Yup. I've been squishing away, getting higher than high.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I never did try their boost line(the one with some salt based ferts in it) but I have heard some good things about it from some big time farmers around here.
> The stuff is made right down the mountain from me, it was all the rave here starting around 5 yrs ago. Lots of people say they were killin it with it.
> I would try it.


I just dont want salt build up in my organic soil, might not be a problem with small amounts??


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Dec 31, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3865328
> @TWS
> View attachment 3865329


My theme song!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I just dont want salt build up in my organic soil, might not be a problem with small amounts??


The best outdoor grower I know would finish his trees off with a P/K the last few weeks before chop. He would then just ammend his soil with organic goodies the next spring and do it all over again 
Maybe the rain rinses/flushes it out?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> The best outdoor grower I know would finish his trees off with a P/K the last few weeks before chop. He would then just ammend his soil with organic goodies the next spring and do it all again
> Maybe the rain rinses/flushes it out?


A plant I did that with this summer as a small girl put out late after I got my real crop snatched.
The resulting buds smell amazing, but have the unflushed taste unfortunately.
Small plant big pot not enough run off etc...


----------



## TWS (Dec 31, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> My theme song!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> A plant I did that with this summer as a small girl put out late after I got my real crop snatched.
> The resulting buds smell amazing, but have the unflushed taste unfortunately.
> Small plant big pot not enough run off etc...


Ever heard of osmocote?
Best tasting buds I've ever had, was outdoor Puna Buddah(budder) grown on the big island hawaii. Rain would water the osmocote in. Tasted killer. It's how my buddy has done it there for years and years.
He finishes with a 0-10-10 i think


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3865390


We were supposed to go pop some caps up near barstow when i was down there, but too wet 
And damn dude! They built the fuck out of shithole fontana since the last time i been there.


----------



## TWS (Dec 31, 2016)

Shoulda just busted some caps in Fontana. Lol


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Ever heard of osmocote?
> Best tasting buds I've ever had, was outdoor Puna Budda(budder) grown on the big island hawaii. Rain would water the osmocote in. Tasted killer. It's how my buddy has done it there for years and years.
> He finishes with a 0-10-10 i think


Time released it says, that would make it better without flushing?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Time released it says, that would make it better without flushing?


Yeah no, there's zero flushing with that stuff lol.
I'm not a believer in flushing. Tapering off feed yes, but starving no. IMO


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Dec 31, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3865390


Cant wait to get out of this track home, poor girls cant stretch.


----------



## TWS (Dec 31, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Cant wait to get out of this track home, poor girls cant stretch.
> 
> View attachment 3865391


 Trying to talk myself out of not riding tomorrow. Rain...nah , cold.......not really , wife get pissed when I come home at dark....Probably so .lol
We rode yesterday . Epic .


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah no, there's zero flushing with that stuff lol.
> I'm not a believer in flushing. Tapering off feed yes, but starving no. IMO


Thats why I prefer organic no guesswork, I always had to flush with synthetics as I seem to over feed


----------



## TWS (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 1, 2017)

Good Morning!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## TWS (Jan 1, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


Did you get that from Ruby's play list ?


----------



## TWS (Jan 1, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


My day is kinda of thrown out of whack . I'm not able to grasp that the parade is not on new years day . I mean like .......? Wtf !


----------



## TWS (Jan 1, 2017)

That means new years eve is really tonight


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 1, 2017)

TWS said:


> That means new years eve is really tonight


Do you usually go over there and participate in the parade?


----------



## TWS (Jan 1, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Do you usually go over there and participate in the parade?


No . I actually find it quite boring .


----------



## TWS (Jan 1, 2017)

Short of some of the bands and checking out some camel toe . It's boring.


----------



## TWS (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 1, 2017)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3865632


This one goes out to @nuggs if he's out in the sturgeon grounds today


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 1, 2017)

r yes squishing the fish


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 1, 2017)

@bassman999

http://www.abc10.com/news/local/northern-california-man-catches-record-breaking-spotted-bass/373185516


----------



## 757growin (Jan 1, 2017)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3865632


Lols you caught me! When we going to the desert to hang with the fun guy?


----------



## 757growin (Jan 1, 2017)

thumper60 said:


> r yes squishing the fishView attachment 3865702


Hope eli beats ya a 3rd time!


----------



## 757growin (Jan 1, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @bassman999
> This happened about 10 miles from one of my pads
> http://www.abc10.com/news/local/northern-california-man-catches-record-breaking-spotted-bass/373185516


Man nice fish. Sounds like a honey hole.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 1, 2017)

757growin said:


> Man nice fish. Sounds like a honey hole.


Wish i had a bass boat.


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 1, 2017)

757growin said:


> Hope eli beats ya a 3rd time!


u no it aint happening this yr!brady is a one of a kind, like that bass LOL


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 1, 2017)

757growin said:


> Hope eli beats ya a 3rd time!


looks like the west coast is getting swep,what happened out there???


----------



## TWS (Jan 1, 2017)

Chargers suck . We have the Raiders holding it up though .


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2017)

TWS said:


> Chargers suck . We have the Raiders holding it up though .


Raiders having a bad day today


----------



## TWS (Jan 1, 2017)

757growin said:


> Lols you caught me! When we going to the desert to hang with the fun guy?


I'm ready as soon as the weather clears up . Just say when


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 1, 2017)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3865632


stinks of overcompensation and insecurity.

are you on a constant quest to prove you are heterosexual or something?


----------



## 757growin (Jan 1, 2017)

thumper60 said:


> looks like the west coast is getting swep,what happened out there???


I was born and raised 20 minutes from the swamps of East Rutherford. I was raised with the big blue wrecking crew. And I loved watching that lucky inbred hick from Louisiana beating that super model qb from Boston! Lols.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 1, 2017)

TWS said:


> Chargers suck . We have the Raiders holding it up though .


I hope they move and add to that cluster fuck called LA. Raiders should move to SD!


----------



## TWS (Jan 1, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Raiders having a bad day today


Ahh that's to bad ....lol


----------



## BcDigger (Jan 1, 2017)

TWS said:


>


The good ol days! I miss kmk.




Edit. Rip Pakalika


----------



## TWS (Jan 1, 2017)

BcDigger said:


> The good ol days! I miss kmk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should call him


----------



## BcDigger (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## BcDigger (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## BcDigger (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## BcDigger (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## BcDigger (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## BcDigger (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## BcDigger (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy new year everyone. When is @ruby fruit gonna host the new show n tell


----------



## iHearAll (Jan 1, 2017)

die 2016!!!!! DIE!!!!!!


----------



## iHearAll (Jan 1, 2017)

take the cottonmouth kings with you!!!!!


----------



## BcDigger (Jan 1, 2017)

Why don't you tell us how you really feel


----------



## iHearAll (Jan 1, 2017)

DIE 2016!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 1, 2017)

BcDigger said:


> Happy new year everyone. When is @ruby fruit gonna host the new show n tell


When do you wanna start...
This pic is so everyone feels welcome not just a heterosexual thread...


----------



## TWS (Jan 1, 2017)

I just sprung for 10 t5 8 bulb units. 4320 watts


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 1, 2017)

TWS said:


> I just sprung for 10 t5 8 bulb units. 4320 watts


What length are they?


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> What length are they?


48"


----------



## 757growin (Jan 2, 2017)

TWS said:


> 48"


The new clone boss! I got an order for ya


----------



## mushroom head (Jan 2, 2017)

TWS said:


> I just sprung for 10 t5 8 bulb units. 4320 watts


Bigger plants lower power t5 for life


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 2, 2017)

A six and two light unit might have given you a little more adjustment .


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> A six and two light unit might have given you a little more adjustment .


Not following ya . At the bear minium I will get a 4 x 20 spread with less heat and less amps ?


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2017)

757growin said:


> The new clone boss! I got an order for ya


I guess ? It's so I can vegg 24, 4 footers in the barn before going out to light dep. I have extra 1k and 600 watt ballast if needed.


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 2, 2017)

TWS said:


> Not following ya . At the bear minium I will get a 4 x 20 spread with less heat and less amps ?


 on a smaller scale i can adjust for mothers and clones by raising or lowering a light for taller plants.For what you are doing less is better.For what you are doing they have worked great for me while throwing off less heat than metal halide lights


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 2, 2017)

TWS said:


> I guess ? It's so I can vegg 24, 4 footers in the barn before going out to light dep. I have extra 1k and 600 watt ballast if needed.


I love the veg growth I get from my single 6 light 4' t5 fixture. I've only used it till they were a bout a foot tall.
So TWS, did you mean you grow them and then put them out for light deprivation.
That would be the only way I could pull off a greenhouse run up here. I've never done it.


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> on a smaller scale i can adjust for mothers and clones by raising or lowering a light for taller plants.For what you are doing less is better.For what you are doing they have worked great for me while throwing off less heat than metal halide lights


I would do all my cloning or rooting at home . Strictly for 24 light dep plants and some moms.


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I love the veg growth I get from my single 6 light 4' t5 fixture. I've only used it till they were a bout a foot tall.
> So TWS, did you mean you grow them and then put them out for light deprivation.
> That would be the only way I could pull off a greenhouse run up here. I've never done it.


Yes the plan is to run 4 crops a year with out blowing the lids and sides off a 20 x 80 10 ft cieling greenhouse.
I should of lying have to pull a tarp on the June - July crop or start seed or clone the first of June.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 2, 2017)

TWS said:


> Yes the plan is to run 4 crops a year with out blowing the lids and sides off a 20 x 80 10 ft cieling greenhouse.
> I should of lying have to pull a tarp on the June - July crop or start seed or clone the first of June.


I'd love to do it but I'd have to figure out a way to cover in the greenhouse - nosey neighbors and some way to automate - my summers are busy.
I could probably do it 2 wice a year. 24 plant maximum here.


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I'd love to do it but I'd have to figure out a way to cover in the greenhouse - nosey neighbors and some way to automate - my summers are busy.
> I could probably do it 2 wice a year. 24 plant maximum here.


You could use a curtain system or build a hoop house frame inside of it. I was Googling all that stuff yesterday . I can't believe the price of the golden arm for a L shape stock of metal.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 2, 2017)

TWS said:


> You could use a curtain system or build a hoop house frame inside of it. I was Googling all that stuff yesterday . I can't believe the price of the golden arm for a L shape stock of metal.


It's amazing what can be done in a greenhouse!
I'm subbed to this thread I'd really like to see how this works out for you.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 2, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> It's amazing what can be done in a greenhouse!
> I'm subbed to this thread I'd really like to see how this works out for you.


I think now tws has his gear for the t5s he should start a thread from the start ..will help light dep guys who are still learning


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Jan 2, 2017)

Orange Cookies.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Jan 2, 2017)

Blue cookies


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Jan 2, 2017)

Candyland


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Jan 2, 2017)

Super Glue


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Jan 2, 2017)

9 pound hammer


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I think now tws has his gear for the t5s he should start a thread from the start ..will help light dep guys who are still learning


Then I would get put on restriction and there would be huge time gaps . I'm not responsible enough.
Probably not gay enough either.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 2, 2017)

TWS said:


> I guess ? It's so I can vegg 24, 4 footers in the barn before going out to light dep. I have extra 1k and 600 watt ballast if needed.


Sweet! I run 3 that size when im getting my clones ready to go out. So every 2.5 months you replant, and they get to 4 foot in that time? No topping or training them?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 2, 2017)

TWS said:


> Then I would get put on restriction and there would be huge time gaps . I'm not responsible enough.
> Probably not gay enough either.


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2017)

757growin said:


> Sweet! I run 3 that size when im getting my clones ready to go out. So every 2.5 months you replant, and they get to 4 foot in that time? No topping or training them?


Yes topping and training . I would hope so . From rooted clone thats a 8 week vegg almost a full summer season of vegg time . You would have to be doing something wrong if not ? I hope they don't get to big .


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 2, 2017)

TWS said:


> Yes topping and training . I would hope so . From rooted clone thats a 8 week vegg almost a full summer season of vegg time . You would have to be doing something wrong if not ? I hope they don't get to big .


I was getting 2 ft from seed under t5s in 8 weeks and bushy lil mofos to


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 2, 2017)

TWS said:


> Yes topping and training . I would hope so . From rooted clone thats a 8 week vegg almost a full summer season of vegg time . You would have to be doing something wrong if not ? I hope they don't get to big .


I hope they dont get to big...listen to the yank 
Everything they do they want the biggest and best
Your slipping ..time for a song


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 2, 2017)

8 under 6 bulb t5 about 8 weeks an average of 27in. just up potted to 5 gallon,I'm going to fill the net a bit and see how my pollen chucking experiment goes


----------



## BcDigger (Jan 2, 2017)

My wife just got me a new 36watt led sunblaster and a liter of biobud for my birthday. I know it doesn't actually throw more light but the led "appears" to light up better than my 200w sunblaster cfl so I'm excited to try it out this spring. I'll be able to run them side by side in my cabinet so it'll be interesting to see the difference in growth. The led's are brand new from sunblaster and they have self cooling technology. The led's throw 38 more lumens per watt than the cfl, and 15 more than their t5s.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 2, 2017)

BcDigger said:


> My wife just got me a new 36watt led sunblaster and a liter of biobud for my birthday. I know it doesn't actually throw more light but the led "appears" to light up better than my 200w sunblaster cfl so I'm excited to try it out this spring. I'll be able to run them side by side in my cabinet so it'll be interesting to see the difference in growth. The led's are brand new from sunblaster and they have self cooling technology. The led's throw 38 more lumens per watt than the cfl, and 15 more than their t5s. View attachment 3866788


LEDs are very efficient


----------



## BcDigger (Jan 3, 2017)

You can link up to 8 together so I'd like to get a few more next year. My 200 CFL is almost new still though so I'd better use it for this season at least.


----------



## TWS (Jan 3, 2017)

Does anybody know how many 8 bulb t5 fixtures I can plug/link together and how many in 1 plug/breaker . Each lamp pulls 432 watts
Google I come up with only two daisy chained ? And I'm thinking only 4 per outlet/breaker.


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 3, 2017)

TWS said:


> Does anybody know how many 8 bulb t5 fixtures I can plug/link together and how many in 1 plug/breaker . Each lamp pulls 432 watts
> Google I come up with only two daisy chained ? And I'm thinking only 4 per outlet/breaker.


3 on a 15,4 on a 20


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 3, 2017)

TWS said:


> Does anybody know how many 8 bulb t5 fixtures I can plug/link together and how many in 1 plug/breaker . Each lamp pulls 432 watts
> Google I come up with only two daisy chained ? And I'm thinking only 4 per outlet/breaker.


I’m really high, but that sounds right.


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 3, 2017)

TWS said:


> Does anybody know how many 8 bulb t5 fixtures I can plug/link together and how many in 1 plug/breaker . Each lamp pulls 432 watts
> Google I come up with only two daisy chained ? And I'm thinking only 4 per outlet/breaker.


 4 would be a max i wouldn't do it on an old worn system 80% gives a nice safety factor as Thumper has stated 3 is a safe amount to run


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> 4 would be a max i wouldn't do it on an old worn system 80% gives a nice safety factor as Thumper has stated 3 is a safe amount to run


This^^^^
Its one thing to run a hair dryer for 15-20 minutes, but another thing to run 1700 watts lights for hours straight on a 15A breaker


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 3, 2017)

ive been running 18 on a 20A for yrs,long as wire an outlet r right,i would never dare do that on a 15


----------



## sandhill larry (Jan 3, 2017)

Fall/Winter seed tester, 8 weeks in.


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 3, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> Fall/Winter seed tester, 8 weeks in.
> 
> View attachment 3867336


 looks like a keeper for this time of year


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 3, 2017)

After over 15 years of service on the farm, our dog "Spy-Dee" (left)
has gone to the "Big farm" in the sky today. You'll be missed o'l girl.
TMB-


----------



## sandhill larry (Jan 3, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> looks like a keeper for this time of year


Yep, I've been pleased with them. I have about 25-30 vegging now to go out in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jan 3, 2017)

treemansbuds said:


> After over 15 years of service on the farm, our dog "Spy-Dee" (left)
> has gone to the "Big farm" in the sky today. You'll be missed o'l girl.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3867354


That is never easy. She looks like a good one. Fifteen years is a good long lifespan.


----------



## fumble (Jan 3, 2017)

treemansbuds said:


> After over 15 years of service on the farm, our dog "Spy-Dee" (left)
> has gone to the "Big farm" in the sky today. You'll be missed o'l girl.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3867354


Very sorry fir your loss. Good thoughts your way Treeman.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

treemansbuds said:


> After over 15 years of service on the farm, our dog "Spy-Dee" (left)
> has gone to the "Big farm" in the sky today. You'll be missed o'l girl.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3867354


Sorry to hear she passed.
Im sure it doesnt like very long, but thats pretty good lifespan for a large breed.
Hopefully she didnt suffer much at the end


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2017)

treemansbuds said:


> After over 15 years of service on the farm, our dog "Spy-Dee" (left)
> has gone to the "Big farm" in the sky today. You'll be missed o'l girl.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3867354


Sorry to hear tmb,lived a life if good im sure.
Spy-dee will meet our mishka over the rainbow bridge


----------



## BcDigger (Jan 3, 2017)

Sorry for your loss treeman.


----------



## BcDigger (Jan 3, 2017)

@treemansbuds


----------



## doublejj (Jan 3, 2017)

Well after spending New Years eve in the Emergency room & the last 3 days in ICU, my wife is finally back home after a mild heart attack....welcome home baby
2017 started with one hell of a bang!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 3, 2017)

@doublejj sending good vibes your way!!!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 3, 2017)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> @doublejj sending good vibes your way!!!


Thanks bro....we are both exhausted. I know I haven't slept for more than 3hrs total this year...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 3, 2017)

TWS said:


> Does anybody know how many 8 bulb t5 fixtures I can plug/link together and how many in 1 plug/breaker . Each lamp pulls 432 watts
> Google I come up with only two daisy chained ? And I'm thinking only 4 per outlet/breaker.


I'm running 2 on each 15a breaker....


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

JJ hope she is feeling better!!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 3, 2017)

TWS said:


> Does anybody know how many 8 bulb t5 fixtures I can plug/link together and how many in 1 plug/breaker . Each lamp pulls 432 watts
> Google I come up with only two daisy chained ? And I'm thinking only 4 per outlet/breaker.



432 watts at 120 volts will pull around 3.6 amps.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2017)

shit @doublejj best wishes and karma to you and yours....


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 3, 2017)

volts x watts= amps
volts x amps= watts


http://rapidtables.com/calc/electric/watt-volt-amp-calculator.htm


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> volts x watts= amps
> volts x amps= watts
> 
> 
> http://rapidtables.com/calc/electric/watt-volt-amp-calculator.htm


volts/watts=amps


----------



## TWS (Jan 3, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Well after spending New Years eve in the Emergency room & the last 3 days in ICU, my wife is finally back home after a mild heart attack....welcome home baby
> 2017 started with one hell of a bang!
> View attachment 3867662


 Eye jj . I was wondering where you were. Happy she is home . Did you tell her I said she is hottie? 
Prayers,


----------



## TWS (Jan 3, 2017)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> volts x watts= amps
> volts x amps= watts
> 
> 
> http://rapidtables.com/calc/electric/watt-volt-amp-calculator.htm


Thanks buzz . I don't know what this means . I'm don't understand this stuff . As jj said though I think 2 is all that should be on a 15 amp breaker . Sounds low to me though as they are only fluorescent. I hope don't have to do some wiring all ready to plug these fuckers in.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 4, 2017)

TWS said:


> Thanks buzz . I don't know what this means . I'm don't understand this stuff . As jj said though I think 2 is all that should be on a 15 amp breaker . Sounds low to me though as they are only fluorescent. I hope don't have to do some wiring all ready to plug these fuckers in.


3.6 x 4 is 14.4, but with the 80% rule you can run 3 on a 15 amp circuit.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2017)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> 3.6 x 4 is 14.4, but with the 80% rule you can run 3 on a 15 amp circuit.


I was thinking the same


----------



## fumble (Jan 4, 2017)

Sending good thoughts to you and the mrs. JJ. Wishing you the best


----------



## angryblackman (Jan 4, 2017)

Glad she is doing well @doublejj !


----------



## BcDigger (Jan 4, 2017)

Happy new year JJ and your Love. Im Glad she is doing better. I sincerely hope the rest of the year is much smoother than the start!


----------



## 757growin (Jan 4, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Thanks bro....we are both exhausted. I know I haven't slept for more than 3hrs total this year...


 best wishes for your wife and you jj.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 5, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes everyone.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## BcDigger (Jan 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3868804


Damn Ruby your Killin it! That sour kush is a beast


----------



## BcDigger (Jan 5, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes everyone.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that cabin pic again. Truly an Epic photo!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 5, 2017)

BcDigger said:


> Damn Ruby your Killin it! That sour kush is a beast


Gwtting there bro ...3 weeks veg before stretch still left


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 5, 2017)

BcDigger said:


> Thanks for posting that cabin pic again. Truly an Epic photo!


I never tire of that cabin pic or the story either...kinda like treeman and the story bout his mate attacked by the bear 2 yrs back


----------



## nuggs (Jan 5, 2017)

treemansbuds said:


> After over 15 years of service on the farm, our dog "Spy-Dee" (left)
> has gone to the "Big farm" in the sky today. You'll be missed o'l girl.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3867354


Sorry for your loss TMB. Never easy losing a companion.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Gwtting there bro ...3 weeks veg before stretch still left


The Black dog is really starting to do something. Nice pic Ruby, great spot for a beer.


----------



## nuggs (Jan 5, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes everyone.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JJ my prayers always include you and your wife. I wish you both well.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 5, 2017)

nuggs said:


> Sorry for your loss TMB. Never easy losing a companion.


^^This^^....hugs brother


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 5, 2017)

doublejj said:


> ^^This^^....hugs brother





nuggs said:


> Sorry for your loss TMB. Never easy losing a companion.


Thanks fellas..
very tough losing a companion of that many years, but she had a great journey. 15 years is a long time for an 80+ pound dog. everyday she would work with me in the garden, even till the end she would be by my side. we live on acreage, so she never knew what a fence was.....good life.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 5, 2017)

treemansbuds said:


> Thanks fellas..
> very tough losing a companion of that many years, but she had a great journey. 15 years is a long time for an 80+ pound dog. everyday she would work with me in the garden, even till the end she would be by my side. we live on acreage, so she never knew what a fence was.....good life.
> TMB-


Our girl turns 2 today...being a mastiff i would take 15 yrs with her without a second thought...shes our everything


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 5, 2017)

treemansbuds said:


> After over 15 years of service on the farm, our dog "Spy-Dee" (left)
> has gone to the "Big farm" in the sky today. You'll be missed o'l girl.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3867354


Dogs are awesome!!! Long life for a dog to bless you with. Happy Growing


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 6, 2017)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> @Aeroknow Dosidos came down today. View attachment 3869470 View attachment 3869471 View attachment 3869472


Thats beautiful.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 6, 2017)

Watered today.


----------



## adgas (Jan 6, 2017)

First ever Auto grow, dark devil auto outdoors in Australia, about 3 weeks to go until finish.


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2017)

Building a 10 light room for fmily


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 6, 2017)

TWS said:


> Building a 10 light room for fmily
> 
> View attachment 3869725


You growing some trees in there?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2017)

Insulation in ceiling and walls..nice!


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jan 6, 2017)

TWS said:


> Building a 10 light room for fmily
> 
> View attachment 3869725


Very nice


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> You growing some trees in there?


10 ft cieling . Gavitas eventually .
I'm out of shape .


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Insulation in ceiling and walls..nice!


Yea . On a budget and was gonna circle back on it but decided to do it . Stuff is expensive. 
Hanging what drywall we can today and the electrician comes tomorrow for subpanel and a 220 run to control panel and split unit ac. Running outlets every 8 ft at 5 ft high and a upper and lower outlets at ends in the middle for controller brains and scrubbers.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2017)

TWS said:


> Yea . On a budget and was gonna circle back on it but decided to do it . Stuff is expensive.
> Hanging what drywall we can today and the electrician comes tomorrow for subpanel and a 220 run to control panel and split unit ac. Running outlets every 8 ft at 5 ft high and a upper and lower outlets at ends in the middle for controller brains and scrubbers.


A room designed from the ground up sounds great! I have to make what I have work, which doesnt work most of the time


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> A room designed from the ground up sounds great! I have to make what I have work, which doesnt work most of the time


 True that but it works B man . 
Little jelous of the room but I wouldn't want to afford to run it . I'm happy with my 12x12 .


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2017)

TWS said:


> True that but it works B man .
> Little jelous of the room but I wouldn't want to afford to run it . I'm happy with my 12x12 .


I have had some nice sized areas, but always re-purposing a room or section of garage, but still effective just harder to control climate


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 6, 2017)

TWS said:


> Yea . On a budget and was gonna circle back on it but decided to do it . Stuff is expensive.
> Hanging what drywall we can today and the electrician comes tomorrow for subpanel and a 220 run to control panel and split unit ac. Running outlets every 8 ft at 5 ft high and a upper and lower outlets at ends in the middle for controller brains and scrubbers.


biggest room I had was when I was 26...10 1k hps lights under 12 ft ceiling..worked out had to flip by week 8 veg they were the days I felt like a gangster lol


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> biggest room I had was when I was 26...10 1k hps lights under 12 ft ceiling..worked out had to flip by week 8 veg they were the days I felt like a gangster lol


Biggest I had was 6x10ft, or my 10x10 shed


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 6, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Biggest I had was 6x10ft, or my 10x10 shed


Waz pretty big space but we only flipped once as a trial then after that i vegged for 8 weeks from rooted clone then they went elswhere ..was well organised but 20 yrs ago


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Waz pretty big space but we only flipped once as a trial then after that i vegged for 8 weeks from rooted clone then they went elswhere ..was well organised but 20 yrs ago


If I knew then what I do now I could have pulled lots of weed in that space I had.
I mostly wasted the space and light bills were through the roof


----------



## 757growin (Jan 6, 2017)

TWS said:


> Building a 10 light room for fmily
> 
> View attachment 3869725





TWS said:


> Building a 10 light room for fmily
> 
> View attachment 3869725


Awesome I know who to call when I'm ready! Where's your farm pics? Heard you took fmly to see the spot.


----------



## vino4russ (Jan 7, 2017)

Absolutely B e a utiful So Cal sunrise.
Red sky in the morning, sailors take warning!!


----------



## TWS (Jan 7, 2017)

757growin said:


> Awesome I know who to call when I'm ready! Where's your farm pics? Heard you took fmly to see the spot.


 Gonna start on the farm this week .


----------



## TWS (Jan 7, 2017)

vino4russ said:


> View attachment 3870350 Absolutely B e a utiful So Cal sunrise.
> Red sky in the morning, sailors take warning!!


So cal is where it's at baby.


----------



## TWS (Jan 7, 2017)

23 x 12 . Rocked


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2017)

TWS said:


> 23 x 12 . Rocked
> 
> View attachment 3870437 View attachment 3870439


Nice job, and that looks just like my filter


----------



## TWS (Jan 7, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Nice job, and that looks just like my filter


Funny how them filters look the same .


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2017)

TWS said:


> Funny how them filters look the same .


45# cylinder is how to best describe mine, but only uses up about 1 tile of floor space


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 7, 2017)

I like big butts and i cant not lie!!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I like big butts and i cant not lie!!!!


I was just talking about you yday.
Actually I was trying to remember who made the Skunky Monkey?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 8, 2017)

Billcollector n I


----------



## fumble (Jan 8, 2017)

Great to see you here FM


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Billcollector n I


Thanks


----------



## TWS (Jan 8, 2017)

Braddah


----------



## TWS (Jan 8, 2017)

Always a good one.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 8, 2017)

fumble said:


> Great to see you here FM


U feeling better sis?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## fumble (Jan 8, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> U feeling better sis?


The chills are gone but still sick. Can i just state here how much I detest being sick?! Lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 9, 2017)

Wher are the show n tell pot plants?


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Wher are the show n tell pot plants?


Lol . In Post from June to October. 
The Aussie' s are the only ones out right now and they are stingy . Lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

Looks like to me El Nino is here.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> Lol . In Post from June to October.
> The Aussie' s are the only ones out right now and they are stingy . Lol


Not many of us keen to show


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Not many of us keen to show


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


>


C##t


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

OK ... that room build is done short of mudding. All wired up and hot. Less than a week's time.
Time to start on the farm . Need to have 10 yards of soil dropped and hang T- 5' in the barn for vegg and get the clones over there before they out grow the back seat of the truck. Need to order a clear greenhouse cover a light dep tarp and the golden arms this week . Looks like the weather might hold things up for a day or two on getting the lights over there in the truck bed.


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

Hit the gas !


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> Hit the gas !


I dont hit gas, i pass IT


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## vino4russ (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> So cal is where it's at baby.


thanks TWS, Love it here but looking to move towards Temecula or Fallbrook for some privacy and a few acres.


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

vino4russ said:


> thanks TWS, Love it here but looking to move towards Temecula or Fallbrook for some privacy and a few acres.


 Ahh you'll be real close then .


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 9, 2017)

no " non uncle buck" open show n' tell 2017 yet?
time to throw one up @TWS.
TMB-


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


>


----------



## 757growin (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## 757growin (Jan 9, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Billcollector n I


Holy cow! What do we owe the honor too!?


----------



## 757growin (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


>


Good thing our job doesn't have taxes! Those 9 to 5 working American stiffs can pay for it! Lols


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

757growin said:


> Good thing our job doesn't have taxes! Those 9 to 5 working American stiffs can pay for it! Lols


I donate and your wifey does too . Lol
Can't believe out of any other post you exert energy to a Trump post . Lol

11 days til D-day Braddah.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> I donate and your wifey does too . Lol
> Can't believe out of any other post you exert energy to a Trump post . Lol
> 
> 11 days til D-day Braddah.


You paid taxes on your harvest? I responded to another post b4? Look above that one and you can see it! I'll be fine the next four years. I could care less what happens in the next 11 days. Im In the process of signing a HUGE contract. So when people start getting popped again for selling bongs no less weed I'll be set. 

And to make you feel better nice job at fmily's.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> I donate and your wifey does too . Lol
> Can't believe out of any other post you exert energy to a Trump post . Lol
> 
> 11 days til D-day Braddah.


Ps. We get back more every year then the wifey "pays" in taxes!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

80% of all US farm workers are immigrants.......the price of food is going sky high. Time to plant veggie garden & get some chickens


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

doublejj said:


> 80% of all US farm workers are immigrants.......the price of food is going sky high. Time to plant veggie garden & get some chickens



They just come crawling out of the wood work with fear and excuses. Lol


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

I do not think *Jefferson Beauregard Sessions III*, Trumps Attorney General, will allow recreational pot....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> They just come crawling out of the wood work with fear and excuses. Lol


who?


----------



## 757growin (Jan 9, 2017)

doublejj said:


> 80% of all US farm workers are immigrants.......the price of food is going sky high. Time to plant veggie garden & get some chickens


Who will harvest it for me though and butcher my chicken?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

757growin said:


> Who will harvest it for me though and butcher my chicken?


keep the chicken, eat the eggs...


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

757growin said:


> Ps. We get back more every year then the wifey "pays" in taxes!


So ? That's her commander and chief . She will help build
" the wall " in one shape or form and since you are married and live in the states you will too.
You can run but you can't hide
I had a whole big box of zigzags shipped to my house incase he takes those away too. Lol


----------



## 757growin (Jan 9, 2017)

doublejj said:


> keep the chicken, eat the eggs...


Thanks for the idea jj cause I don't have the stomach for butchering.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

757growin said:


> Thanks for the idea jj cause I don't have the stomach for butchering.


me either......


----------



## 757growin (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> So ? That's her commander and chief . She will help build
> " the wall " in one shape or form and since you are married and live in the states you will too.
> You can run but you can't hide
> I had a whole big box of zigzag zaps shipped to my house incase he takes those away too. Lol


Lols. If you only knew...


----------



## 757growin (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> So ? That's her commander and chief . She will help build
> " the wall " in one shape or form and since you are married and live in the states you will too.
> You can run but you can't hide
> I had a whole big box of zigzag zaps shipped to my house incase he takes those away too. Lol


Are you bragging that trump lied to you about Mexico paying for the wall. Or is this just acceptance.


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

757growin said:


> Who will harvest it for me though and butcher my chicken?


You need a Mexican to do that ? That's being racist .


----------



## 757growin (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> You need a Mexican to do that ? That's being racist .


Racist would be saying mexicans are the only immigrants.


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

757growin said:


> Are you bragging that trump lied to you about Mexico paying for the wall. Or is this just acceptance.


No , I don't know but I really don't care . Lol I just like to see you guys get all bunched up in the panties is all . I have never seen a culture or side so unable to accept defeat and dream up so much bull shit and scare themselves. 
It's fucking funny .
Then you go to the political forum and it's full of pure hate. I find that disgusting to say the least .


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

I am worried trump will start his heavy handed "stop & frisk" "law & order" "deport the immigrants" policies & there will be riots. and when he sends all the farm workers home the price of food will sky rocket...


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

757growin said:


> Lols. If you only knew...


I know more than you think I do


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

doublejj said:


> I am worried trump will start his heavy handed "stop & frisk" "law & order" "deport the immigrants" policies & there will be riots. and when he sends all the farm workers home the price of food will sky rocket...


Please don't worry yourself sick over it. The Mrs needs you.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

My "gut feelings" kept me alive thru Vietnam & 25 years in Folsom prison & I have a gut feeling that this is not going to end well...


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

757growin said:


> Racist would be saying mexicans are the only immigrants.


That's the thing . There is probably more Vietnamese, fillipino's and Caldeons/Indians and ,japanese here on over stayed visas then all the Mexicans . Hell even the damn Australians for that matter.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 9, 2017)

757growin said:


> Racist would be saying mexicans are the only immigrants.


Working construction when I was younger sure felt that way. Trump 2016!


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

doublejj said:


> My "gut feelings" kept me alive thru Vietnam & 25 years in Folsom prison & I have a gut feeling that this is not going to end well...


 I don't know how any of this stuff works jj but I'm pretty sure the AG just can't come in and overturn the states votes with out law suites and paper and spilled blood.


----------



## Gaz29 (Jan 9, 2017)

Here is some of the kiai kush (apothecary genetics) that I've been growing (amongst others) since April 16' - I had to re-veg as i didn't take cuttings, but just running them n 1x knockout -runty fkr.! (just popping 7/8 sour.
just now(two mother plants+ lots of plants in and out of my flowering tent in various stages of flowering so i harvest 1 or more every now and then but less rambling on.. Here's a few pics of the various shapes this kiai kush grows like.! Hope you enjoy. Happy growing
Gaz


----------



## 757growin (Jan 9, 2017)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Working construction when I was younger sure felt that way. Trump 2016!


It's good your taking responsibility now for trump  Republicans love the war on drugs. I sold weed and other stuff since a youngin. Just not sure how many folks got the stomach to work the black market. At least they can build the wall for a job! Lols


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> I don't know how any of this stuff works jj but I'm pretty sure the AG just can't come in and overturn the states votes with out law suites and paper and spilled blood.


Thay have made it very clear, they dont agree with pot laws but they will let the states vote on their own shit. Votes matter is what I heard, not


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> I don't know how any of this stuff works jj but I'm pretty sure the AG just can't come in and overturn the states votes with out law suites and paper and spilled blood.


all sessions has to do it let it be known that he will stop ignoring federal laws & start enforcing. Recreational Marijuana is big business now with legitimate investors, they will run for the hills if they think their investments are at risk. They will buy clean coal stocks instead of risking it in pot. *Asset forfeiture* is a HEAVY tool......


----------



## 757growin (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> I don't know how any of this stuff works jj but I'm pretty sure the AG just can't come in and overturn the states votes with out law suites and paper and spilled blood.


That's exactly what he can do..


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

doublejj said:


> all sessions has to do it let it be known that he will stop ignoring federal laws & start enforcing. Recreational Marijuana is big business now with legitimate investors, they will run for the hills if they think their investments are at risk. They will buy clean coal stocks instead of risking it in pot. *Asset forfeiture* is a HEAVY tool......


 Recreational pot sucks . Should not have it anyways .


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

The Feds don't even have to convict you of anything under federal asset forfeiture laws....they just take it. Easy money


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

757growin said:


> That's exactly what he can do..





doublejj said:


> all sessions has to do it let it be known that he will stop ignoring federal laws & start enforcing. Recreational Marijuana is big business now with legitimate investors, they will run for the hills if they think their investments are at risk. They will buy clean coal stocks instead of risking it in pot. *Asset forfeiture* is a HEAVY tool......


That's all ready what's gonna happen regardless .


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

doublejj said:


> The Feds don't even have to convict you of anything under federal asset forfeiture laws....they just take it. Easy money


All ready happens


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> All ready happens


it's only going to get worse under sessions....


----------



## 757growin (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> All ready happens


On a small scale. Get ready for full enforcement. Lots of free land and valuables waiting for the feds to take.


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

757growin said:


> It's good your taking responsibility now for trump  Republicans love the war on drugs. I sold weed and other stuff since a youngin. Just not sure how many folks got the stomach to work the black market. At least they can build the wall for a job! Lols


 The Mexicans will build the wall , don't worry. It will keep all the stress out too.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 9, 2017)

757growin said:


> It's good your taking responsibility now for trump  Republicans love the war on drugs. I sold weed and other stuff since a youngin. Just not sure how many folks got the stomach to work the black market. At least they can build the wall for a job! Lols


If the pay scale corrects itself I wont have to worry about the black market.


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

We're just missing Areoknow now. 
Just one Donald video and look what happens.
Good fun . Lol


----------



## 757growin (Jan 9, 2017)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> If the pay scale corrects itself I wont have to worry about the black market.


I sure hope it does. But don't see that happening. Trump isn't known for paying the working man well. At least I've never heard that.


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

I need to go to work .lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

Your fired !


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm also concerned about what Trump will do with my SS & Medicare....


----------



## 757growin (Jan 9, 2017)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> If the pay scale corrects itself I wont have to worry about the black market.


Then you'll have some nice chedda to buy my very expensive black market drugs! Lols


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Gaz29 (Jan 9, 2017)

Sum more pics 
Gaz


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

doublejj said:


> I'm also concerned about what Trump will do with my SS & Medicare....


He's about taking care of the people . You'll be fine


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3872034


I heard he wants a big gold trump tower right next to the Kremlin


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3872034


"Mad magazine" hahahahaha Good afternoon!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> He's about taking care of the people . You'll be fine


I'll believe that when I see it....


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3872034


Lol ! 
Johnny on the spot .


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3872034


I remember hitting it off with this guy laughing at eachother all night, think my first line was "soo thats whos voting for Hilary!". Good times.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> I remember hitting it off with this guy laughing at eachother all night, think my first line was "soo thats whos voting for Hilary!". Good times.


if the truth be known......Aero, TWS, & I are fishing buddies....


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 9, 2017)

when you are out working in the garden make sure you wear your Red hat


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> when you are out working in the garden make sure you wear your Red hat


Oh I have a ARMY veteran hat.....I'm good!


----------



## 757growin (Jan 9, 2017)

doublejj said:


> if the truth be known......Aero, TWS, & I are fishing buddies....


Me and tws are going on boats and coming back with nothing buddies! Lols


Aeroknow said:


>


His hands are too small for brick laying!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 9, 2017)

doublejj said:


> if the truth be known......Aero, TWS, & I are fishing buddies....


I wish I lived closer, I have never been fishing.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 9, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Oh I have a ARMY veteran hat.....I'm good!


Im glad to see your still wearing it!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 9, 2017)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> I wish I lived closer, I have never been fishing.


What You've never caught any of those three-eyed mutant trout that are in puddingstone?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Im glad to see your still wearing it!


I live in California & I have to keep justifying it because of all the dirty looks, people think I voted for trump.....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

doublejj said:


> I live in California & I have to keep justifying it because of all the dirty looks, people think I voted for trump.....


I may not be able to wear it after Jan20th....


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 9, 2017)

doublejj said:


> I live in California & I have to keep justifying it because of all the dirty looks, people think I voted for trump.....


Im referring to a comment you posted about not wearing it because Trump was elected, I am glad your out of that funk. The respect that our armed forces have is greater then the presidency, if not for you guys would be no presidency. Thank you for your service, wear the fuck outta that hat!!! I have my grandfathers army vet hat hanging on my wall right above my monitor.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 9, 2017)

Be proud!!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 9, 2017)

BuzzD2Kill said:


>


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

757growin said:


> Me and tws are going on boats and coming back with nothing buddies! Lols
> 
> His hands are too small for brick laying!


He makes up for it in penis size .


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

757growin said:


> Me and tws are going on boats and coming back with nothing buddies! Lols
> 
> His hands are too small for brick laying!


Good thing Chris goes.


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

doublejj said:


> I may not be able to wear it after Jan20th....


D-Day. Lol


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> D-Day. Lol


I'm digging my foxhole as fast as I can......


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

This is like when you would hear enemy mortar tubes 'thump' in Vietnam........they may not have come down yet, but you know there will be hell to pay when they land.


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

doublejj said:


> I'm digging my foxhole as fast as I can......


I hear the crew is getting hammered by the rain . I think El Nino is a year late .
I have to go up there next week.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## eddy600 (Jan 9, 2017)

doublejj said:


> This is like when you would hear enemy mortar tubes 'thump' in Vietnam........they may not have come down yet, but you know there will be hell to pay when they land.


 Trump carried the weed growing areas of northern california not sure he would want to come down on the people that supported him


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> Trump carried the weed growing areas of northern california not sure he would want to come down on the people that supported him


California is a 'Blue' state.....as are all the 'recreational' states.....what better way to vendetta?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> I hear the crew is getting hammered by the rain . I think El Nino is a year late .
> I have to go up there next week.


I'll come up to see you....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm gonna run for the hills........


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> The Mexicans will build the wall , don't worry. It will keep all the stress out too.


If we build the wall, it should fall under the David Bacon Act. Should pay well along the California border not so well through Arizona and shitty through Texas.


doublejj said:


> California is a 'Blue' state.....as are all the 'recreational' states.....what better way to vendetta?


Strike Alaska off that list of blue states.
We're definitely a red state.
It's not that we're full of Republicans we just have a bunch of Libertarians that prefer the red line to the blue line.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jan 9, 2017)

my outdoor in Hawaii hows it look so far id say about 2 weeks before i start flushing i have my Hawaii medical marijuana license ☉


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> View attachment 3872141 my outdoor in Hawaii hows it look so far id say about 2 weeks before i start flushing View attachment 3872143i have my Hawaii medical marijuana license ☉


Nice flowers braddah.


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> If we build the wall, it should fall under the David Bacon Act. Should pay well along the California border not so well through Arizona and shitty through Texas.
> 
> Strike Alaska off that list of blue states.
> We're definitely a red state.
> It's not that we're full of Republicans we just have a bunch of Libertarians that prefer the red line to the blue line.



" I can see Russia from my house "


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> Nice flowers braddah.


Thank you they smell wonderful


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Thank you they smell wonderful


What strain ? Looks really dank.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> " I can see Russia from my house "


We definately have our share of crack pot religious neoconservative republicans running the show.
Most of them have the oil gas and mining industry pulling their strings.
Pots been legal here within the confines of the home since the mid 70's and cultivation of no more than 24 plants since the 90's.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> What strain ? Looks really dank.


Its a cross , iv been breeding for 3 years trying to get the perfect strain, i call it Ak-9 , had ak47 and hawaiian skunk mixed with purple nurple from Washington state


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> We definately have our share of crack pot religious neoconservative republicans running the show.
> Most of them have the oil gas and mining industry pulling their strings.
> Pots been legal here within the confines of the home since the mid 70's and cultivation of no more than 24 plants since the 90's.


Sarah Palin should of done some porn in her prime .


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Its a cross , iv been breeding for 3 years trying to get the perfect strain, i call it Ak-9 , had ak47 and hawaiian skunk mixed with purple nurple from Washington state


Looks bombtastic.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> If we build the wall, it should fall under the David Bacon Act. Should pay well along the California border not so well through Arizona and shitty through Texas.
> 
> Strike Alaska off that list of blue states.
> We're definitely a red state.
> It's not that we're full of Republicans we just have a bunch of Libertarians that prefer the red line to the blue line.


oh yeah I forgot about Alaska getting recreational weed. do you guys still get oil royalties every year?....I would probably vote red for that too


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jan 9, 2017)

It is , last 2 plants iv been smoking were just ak47 and hawaiian skunk befor i crossed purple nuple in it , it looks exactly the same except for the purple


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> Sarah Palin should of done some porn in her prime .


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 9, 2017)

doublejj said:


> oh yeah I forgot about Alaska getting recreational weed. do you guys still get oil royalties every year?....I would probably vote red for that too


We get a dividend from the interest made from our states oil tax revenues. This should have been around $2000 this last year but do to the low cost of oil over the last few years, our state is in a severe budget deficit and the governor put a cap on our dividend to $1000 dollars for every Alaskan.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


>


I guessing his hand is grabbing that pussy!! Lols


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


>


Lol . Nice .


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> We get a dividend from the interest made from our states oil tax revenues. This should have been around $2000 this last year but do to the low cost of oil over the last few years, our state is in a severe budget deficit and the governor put a cap on our dividend to $1000 dollars for every Alaskan.


I saw Elon Musk of Tesla was meeting with Trump the other day it took me a min to figure out that Trump/Putin/Musk all have something in common, they would all like to see the price of oil go up....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

doublejj said:


> I saw Elon Musk of Tesla was meeting with Trump the other day it took me a min to figure out that Trump/Putin/Musk all have something in common, they would all like to see the price of oil go up....


musk must be a very rich man now without oil even going up yeah? but when your rich you wanna be filthy rich at the end of the day lol


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> musk must be a very rich man now without oil even going up yeah? but when your rich you wanna be filthy rich at the end of the day lol


Elon Musk spends most nights sleeping in a meeting room at the Tesla factory.....he earns his pay


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 9, 2017)

Our first recreational shops opened a few months ago. The state is taking $50 an ounce and it all has to be documented from seed to end user.
I suspect most of the places will go under with such a small market and expensive and weed that anyone can grow.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Elon Musk spends most nights sleeping in a meeting room at the Tesla factory.....he earns his pay


that's easy to market to ppl and get them to believe it even if its not true...but if it is true then full credit to him


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> that's easy to market to ppl and get them to believe it even if its not true...but if it is true then full credit to him


I loaned him $2,000......


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

doublejj said:


> I loaned him $2,000......


ill run into the last person I lent 2k to last year eventually..bit hard now when hes in jail


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

first thing on the news is meryl streep this morning lol


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

doublejj said:


> I saw Elon Musk of Tesla was meeting with Trump the other day it took me a min to figure out that Trump/Putin/Musk all have something in common, they would all like to see the price of oil go up....


Haha


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> ill run into the last person I lent 2k to last year eventually..bit hard now when hes in jail


from Business magazine....."

11.0k
ShareShare



*Business*
Like Follow Follow
*Elon Musk sleeps at Tesla's factory 'quite frequently' to hit lofty production targets*
ShareShare






Elon Musk, the CEO of Tesla, says he sleeps 'quite frequently' at Tesla's factory.
Image: AP PHOTO/Paul Sakuma
By Seth FiegermanMay 05, 2016


Elon Musk will not rest until Tesla hits its goals. Literally.

Tesla's CEO revealed on Wednesday night that he has been sleeping in a conference room by the manufacturing area to ensure that the company hits its lofty production targets.

"I'm personally spending an enormous amount of time on the production line," Musk said on a conference call with analysts after Tesla released its first quarter earnings results. 

"My desk is at the end of the production line. I have a sleeping bag in a conference room adjacent to the production line, which I use quite frequently."

On the earnings call, Tesla affirmed its plans to vastly accelerate its production abilities and turn out 500,000 cars a year by 2018. Musk is essentially holding up his sleeping bag to all the doubters.

If this routine sounds extreme, remember that Elon Musk's superpower has always been sleep — or really the ability to go without it.

At Zip2, Musk's first startup, he was known for sleeping on a beanbag next to his desk, according to Ashlee Vance's biography of the ambitious executive. 

"Almost every day, I'd come in at seven thirty or eight A.M., and he'd be asleep right there on that bag," one former colleague from that time told Vance. "Maybe he showered on the weekends, I don't know."

Musk may now be a billionaire many times over with several hugely influential companies under his belt, but some things never change."


----------



## sandhill larry (Jan 9, 2017)

Since I stumbled on the political thread by mistake, I'll just leave this here before I do another search for the show and tell thread.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jan 9, 2017)

Fall/Winter Seed Testers on Saturday. Today they will be 9 weeks in.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> Fall/Winter Seed Testers on Saturday. Today they will be 9 weeks in.
> 
> View attachment 3872283


looks nice larry


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 9, 2017)

doublejj said:


> 80% of all US farm workers are immigrants.......the price of food is going sky high. Time to plant veggie garden & get some chickens


This is the truth dude!


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> This is the truth dude!


You have to validate the minimum wage increase somehow . 
Gotta pay those Tesla line workers better.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jan 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> looks nice larry


Thanks. Had two nights down to 25F. Haven't had the chance to check on them since. Most likely will chop this week or next.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> Fall/Winter Seed Testers on Saturday. Today they will be 9 weeks in.
> 
> View attachment 3872283


sweet....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> You have to validate the minimum wage increase somehow .
> Gotta pay those Tesla line workers better.


both of them?.....lol


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> You have to validate the minimum wage increase somehow .
> Gotta pay those Tesla line workers better.


Might as well make min wage $100, the US economy is already fucked as it is, and the US dollar is falling steadily


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Might as well make min wage $100, the US economy is already fucked as it is, and the US dollar is falling steadily


Damn straight . It will increase the economy.


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

Then we could all afford a Tesla.


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

Just don't give out free mortgages and sell the bad loans to other countries. Damn Bush era.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

doublejj said:


> both of them?.....lol


correction.....it looks like there may be 5 or 6 of them......


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

doublejj said:


> correction.....it looks like there may be 5 or 6 of them......


Ahhhh robots again ! They have taken more American jobs than the mexi's.


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

Pisses me off you can't go into a home depot down here and by a dehumidifier when you can buy them all day up north.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> Pisses me off you can't go into a home depot down here and by a dehumidifier when you can buy them all day up north.


Amazon prime mang. Stay in your warm dry home and wahlah, 2 days later it's delivered.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

757growin said:


> Amazon prime mang. Stay in your warm dry home and wahlah, 2 days later it's delivered.


Some ppl like interacting with trannys behind the counter like tdub does


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Some ppl like interacting with trannys behind the counter like tdub does


I couldnt agree more .


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

It's all almost self check out now . More American jobs gone to another automated system.


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 9, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> This is the truth dude!


 I'M friends with about 20 farm workers only 2 are immigrants,they make more than $15 an hour with a benefit package they seem to bounce around and get about 9 months of work a year.Probably you will find about the same % in the sacto area


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> It's all almost self check out now . More American jobs gone to another automated system.


Its funny isnt it lose checkout workers but gain the same amount in security trying to stop stealing at self serve checkouts


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

the Yolo bypass that diverts water from the Sacramento river under hwy80 between sacramento & San Francisco, has been opened for the first time in decades...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> Ahhhh robots again ! They have taken more American jobs than the mexi's.


they won't even hire Mexicans to build the wall.....they have robots for that..lol


----------



## 757growin (Jan 9, 2017)

doublejj said:


> they won't even hire Mexicans to build the wall.....they have robots for that..lol


Little hands won't be a problem then!


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 9, 2017)

doublejj said:


> the Yolo bypass that diverts water from the Sacramento river under I80 between sacramento & San Francisco, has been opened for the first time in decades...
> View attachment 3872347


Looks like the drought in cali, is over so now the pot crops should have plenty of water this coming sumer.jj you stay worm and dry and smoke one for me...and happy growing to you......ky


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

David Boggs said:


> Looks like the drought in cali, is over so now the pot crops should have plenty of water this coming sumer.jj you stay worm and dry and smoke one for me...and happy growing to you......ky


thanks brother I will.....the forecast is for 6' more snow this week, in the Sierra mountains.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 9, 2017)

doublejj said:


> the Yolo bypass that diverts water from the Sacramento river under hwy80 between sacramento & San Francisco, has been opened for the first time in decades...
> View attachment 3872347


Wow, looks like the fkn Atchafalaya Basin


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 9, 2017)

doublejj said:


> thanks brother I will.....the forecast is for 6' more snow this week, in the Sierra mountains.


Would be a great time to fill all the water tanks back in the hills,I bet there is lots of growers there doing just that.ky


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

David Boggs said:


> Would be a great time to fill all the water tanks back in the hills,I bet there is lots of growers there doing just that.ky


Lol all the pot growers money barrels are gonna float and surface.


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

The drought is far from over .


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> Lol all the pot growers money barrels are gonna float and surface.


I just hope them money barrels, just one come my way this coming FALL.If I ever get one I will just keep it in the HOUSE..And not tell NO ONE LOL..KY


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 9, 2017)

My brothers a union plumber working up at Northstar.
It keeps snowing and than raining up there. Not good. We need a huge snow pack to help with the drought.

The next couple years are gonna be as worse as the last for salmon because of this fucked up drought.
The yearlings have been dying because of the low/warm waters. Fuck me.
This drought is far from over


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> My brothers a union plumber working up at Northstar.
> It keeps snowing and than raining up there. Not good. We need a huge snow pack to help with the drought.
> View attachment 3872383
> The next couple years are gonna be as worse as the last for salmon because of this fucked up drought.
> The yearlings have been dying because of the low/warm waters. Fuck me.


Northstar is also a 5 acre island in the Beaufort Sea just off the North Slope of Alaska. I was like damn, that pic doesnt look like Northstar lol


----------



## MrRoboto (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> Pisses me off you can't go into a home depot down here and by a dehumidifier when you can buy them all day up north.


I refuse to do the self checkout. The couple times I did it the little attendant had to come help anyway. Now if they start giving a 10% discount for checking yourself out...?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 9, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Northstar is also a 5 acre island in the Beaufort Sea just off the North Slope of Alaska. I was like damn, that pic doesnt look like Northstar lol


Lol
Wut up bro?
Northstar is the best resort in tahoe to snowboard. IMO


----------



## MrRoboto (Jan 9, 2017)

Oops, I quoted the wrong shite. Excuse the high guy.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 9, 2017)

@doublejj 
@TWS @Grandpapy @treemansbuds @nuggs 

The good news though: even though i got myself into allot of trouble recently, my pontoon party boat WILL be ready for this upcoming landlocked king year at the big O


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 9, 2017)

Looks like a nice spot for sure. 

Just keeping things rolling over here, couple Dr Who's flowering.15 females and 5 males out of 20, Got the following males: Headbanger, Karma OG, Quantum Kush x 2, Sinfully Sour and the same females plus some Blue Shark x Blue Shiva, Blue Shark, Green Crack, White Widow, Chernobyl x Blue Lime Pie, Moonrocker F2's, & some Sourkaberry's.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> He's about taking care of the people . You'll be fine


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

we need one of these years in the Sierra's.....


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## David Boggs (Jan 9, 2017)

doublejj said:


> we need one of these years in the Sierra's.....
> View attachment 3872401


They can keep that dam snow.LOL.ky


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 9, 2017)

doublejj said:


> we need one of these years in the Sierra's.....
> View attachment 3872401


Ahhh the good ol days
It use to be standard


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


Killer song u got the same tastes as me 

666


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


Aussie band here with phil anselmo helping them along..these guys know how to play live


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 9, 2017)

@doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## 757growin (Jan 9, 2017)

doublejj said:


> we need one of these years in the Sierra's.....
> View attachment 3872401


The Donner party had no chance!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @doublejj
> View attachment 3872451


Sweeeeet!


----------



## bobqp (Jan 9, 2017)

120 litre pot. 8 females.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 9, 2017)

@BuzzD2Kill 
Here's some vaunted nr rosin. Best yield so far. And off those smalls i showed you. 23%


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 9, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Sweeeeet!


Thanks dude. I owe it all to you bro


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @BuzzD2Kill
> Here's some vaunted nr rosin. Best yield so far. And off those smalls i showed you. 23%
> View attachment 3872472


you squeezing flowers or kief?
looks great
TMB-


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 9, 2017)

treemansbuds said:


> you squeezing flowers or kief?
> looks great
> TMB-


NR = nug run

Been squishing both though. Loving it


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @BuzzD2Kill
> Here's some vaunted nr rosin. Best yield so far. And off those smalls i showed you. 23%
> View attachment 3872472


Looks like fire!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 10, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


>


I dont know hownto post pics on here but if i could i would post a pic of my new panel in the grow room. Lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 10, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I dont know hownto post pics on here but if i could i would post a pic of my new panel in the grow room. Lol


 Click on upload file


----------



## TWS (Jan 10, 2017)

SoCal 2017 Cannabis cup .
April 21 - 23rd
Recreational 21 and over


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 10, 2017)

I dont know how to upload pics from my phone to the thread. My smart phone out smarts me all the time.


----------



## TWS (Jan 10, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I dont know how to upload pics from my phone to the thread. My smart phone out smarts me all the time.


You need to click upload file on the bottom of the post box, than it takes you to your files. Go to images and click the pic .


----------



## TWS (Jan 10, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I dont know how to upload pics from my phone to the thread. My smart phone out smarts me all the time.


http://rollitup.org/t/basic-riu-site-functions-faq.890488/


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @doublejj
> View attachment 3872451


$20 scratch off...thats hardcore!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2017)

The bogan scrog !


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 10, 2017)

My damn girlfriend dancing on the streets again!!! I love So Cal


----------



## TWS (Jan 10, 2017)

Spandex is the best.


----------



## TWS (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## vino4russ (Jan 10, 2017)

TWS said:


> Then we could all afford a Tesla.


They can keep the Tesla, I'll keep my 1971 Ford F-250 with the gas hog 390cu BIG block old truck. It's made of real USA steel. Faded paint and scratches in all...never worry where I park it.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 10, 2017)

vino4russ said:


> They can keep the Tesla, I'll keep my 1971 Ford F-250 with the gas hog 390cu BIG block old truck. It's made of real USA steel. Faded paint and scratches in all...never worry where I park it.


I already have a F-250 (V10) & it uses too much gas & tesla is made in the USA


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 10, 2017)

doublejj said:


> I already have a F-250 (V10) & it uses too much gas & tesla is made in the USA


I'd like a Tesla for cruising around but my f350 diesel flatbed is my go to rig, when I've got to get er done.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 10, 2017)

I-80 over Donner summit is closed due to blizzard conditions......
http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/I-80-in-Sierra-closed-as-rare-blizzard-warning-10847604.php


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 10, 2017)

doublejj said:


> the Yolo bypass that diverts water from the Sacramento river under hwy80 between sacramento & San Francisco, has been opened for the first time in decades...
> View attachment 3872347


11 years ago it was opened. My ex's family has a 160 acre farm & home that's in it's flood area. they have had their home surrounded by water a few times. I wish them the best. 
TMB-


----------



## BLVDog (Jan 10, 2017)

sum starts I got going the canopy I'm working with right now mix of Marion berry, cheese dawg,holy grail,gg


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 10, 2017)

TWS said:


> Spandex is the best.


i'm loving this "new yoga pants" fad that's happening, but some of these girls look like "10 pounds of sugar in a 5 pound sack", but i can take the good with the bad!
TMB-


----------



## WV: Jetson (Jan 11, 2017)

ya had to post that second pic...


----------



## bi polar express (Jan 11, 2017)

treemansbuds said:


> i'm loving this "new yoga pants" fad that's happening, but some of these girls look like "10 pounds of sugar in a 5 pound sack", but i can take the good with the bad!
> TMB-
> View attachment 3873469
> 
> View attachment 3873470


 she's got an ass for days


----------



## fumble (Jan 11, 2017)

treemansbuds said:


> i'm loving this "new yoga pants" fad that's happening, but some of these girls look like "10 pounds of sugar in a 5 pound sack", but i can take the good with the bad!
> TMB-
> View attachment 3873469
> 
> View attachment 3873470


Got damn Treeman! At first I was like damn, nice yoga pants! Then I scrolled down to the 2nd pic...oh my!


----------



## Dragonsflamegenetics (Jan 11, 2017)

Well shit. When's the 2017 thread starting up? I Couldn't stay away from riu it seems. So I'll be here posting in 2017!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 11, 2017)

Once Trump is sworn in then it will be official to start the 2017 thread.


----------



## Dragonsflamegenetics (Jan 11, 2017)

Yea.....him and his cabinet.....Nuff said. Gonna be crazy 4 years I bet, same as the last 8.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 11, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Once Trump is sworn in then it will be official to start the 2017 thread.


Or we see the pee pee video. Which ever comes 1st! Lols


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 11, 2017)

fumble said:


> Got damn Treeman! At first I was like damn, nice yoga pants! Then I scrolled down to the 2nd pic...oh my!


like i said....10 pounds of sugar in a 5 pound sack. most women think they look like that 1st picture wearing yoga pants, but most look like the 2nd.
TMB-


----------



## TWS (Jan 11, 2017)

Dragonsflamegenetics said:


> Yea.....him and his cabinet.....Nuff said. Gonna be crazy 4 years I bet, same as the last 8.


Oh it won't be the same ! You can bet you knickers on that one .


----------



## TWS (Jan 11, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Once Trump is sworn in then it will be official to start the 2017 thread.


Thats a good thought , we don't want to politically taint the first 20 pages with crap. Lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 11, 2017)

I hung 8 out of 10 t5' s in the barn yesterday and up potted 32 solo cups of 4 different strains into 5 gallon nursery pots . Seen Vermin signs in the barn but forgot the vermin control. Hope they are still standing when I get there today with Vermin control.
I took true measurements of the greenhouse for a new cover and light dep tarp 20 x 67 x 9 . As of right now it has enclosed gables with a huge protruding sharp edged gable box fan and covering all the way to the ground. It has good agricultural covering on it but some dumb ass cut huge squares out of the lid to add screen vents. Why on earth anyone would have a fully enclosed greenhouse down here is beyond me.
So I'm gonna take the covering off and remove the fans and gable walls and only run the new covering down to right past the bows on the sides only and then it will be good to go for golden arms and light dep tarp.
I wanted to grow in ground so I didn't lose plant height from pots but the first dig with the shovel hit granite. I think I need some lower profile pots besides smart pots. Kiddie pools or raised beds ?


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 11, 2017)

TWS said:


> I hung 8 out of 10 t5' s in the barn yesterday and up potted 32 solo cups of 4 different strains into 5 gallon nursery pots . Seen Vermin signs in the barn but forgot the vermin control. Hope they are still standing when I get there today with Vermin control.
> I took true measurements of the greenhouse for a new cover and light dep tarp 20 x 67 x 9 . As of right now it has enclosed gables with a huge protruding sharp edged gable box fan and covering all the way to the ground. It has good agricultural covering on it but some dumb ass cut huge squares out of the lid to add screen vents. Why on earth anyone would have a fully enclosed greenhouse down here is beyond me.
> So I'm gonna take the covering off and remove the fans and gable walls and only run the new covering down to right past the bows on the sides only and then it will be good to go for golden arms and light dep tarp.
> I wanted to grow in ground so I didn't lose plant height from pots but the first dig with the shovel hit granite. I think I need some lower profile pots besides smart pots. Kiddie pools or raised beds ?
> ...


 a small back ho might make the job a bit easier if there is good ventilation.The big ones easily rip 20 year old fruit trees out of the ground root ball and all


----------



## doublejj (Jan 11, 2017)

TWS said:


> I hung 8 out of 10 t5' s in the barn yesterday and up potted 32 solo cups of 4 different strains into 5 gallon nursery pots . Seen Vermin signs in the barn but forgot the vermin control. Hope they are still standing when I get there today with Vermin control.
> I took true measurements of the greenhouse for a new cover and light dep tarp 20 x 67 x 9 . As of right now it has enclosed gables with a huge protruding sharp edged gable box fan and covering all the way to the ground. It has good agricultural covering on it but some dumb ass cut huge squares out of the lid to add screen vents. Why on earth anyone would have a fully enclosed greenhouse down here is beyond me.
> So I'm gonna take the covering off and remove the fans and gable walls and only run the new covering down to right past the bows on the sides only and then it will be good to go for golden arms and light dep tarp.
> I wanted to grow in ground so I didn't lose plant height from pots but the first dig with the shovel hit granite. I think I need some lower profile pots besides smart pots. Kiddie pools or raised beds ?
> ...


Good luck my friend sounds like you are off to a good start, gonna be a hella year.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 11, 2017)

Wow!....Congratulations Getaway!!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 11, 2017)

TWS said:


> Oh it won't be the same ! You can bet you knickers on that one .


----------



## doublejj (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Mohican (Jan 11, 2017)

Here are some So Cal flowers.

Rebar x Maui Wowie:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 11, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Here are some So Cal flowers.
> 
> Rebar x Maui Wowie:
> 
> ...


you know the seasons around the corner when mo starts posting pics with his pool in the back ground


----------



## Mohican (Jan 11, 2017)

Left some seeded buds out in the rain:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bi polar express (Jan 11, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Left some seeded buds out in the rain:
> 
> View attachment 3874000
> 
> ...


Lol oops


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 11, 2017)

Has any body used these with smart pots,if so do you poke them threw the bottom of the pot?The rods on the bottom are 10in. taller that the pot.


----------



## vino4russ (Jan 11, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Here are some So Cal flowers.
> 
> Rebar x Maui Wowie:
> 
> ...


Right on Mohican, Go So Cal Outdoor growers!


----------



## TWS (Jan 11, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> Has any body used these with smart pots,if so do you poke them threw the bottom of the pot?The rods on the bottom are 10in. taller that the pot.


You can or not .


----------



## TWS (Jan 11, 2017)

vino4russ said:


> Right on Mohican, Go So Cal Outdoor growers!


MO always has such nice weather down in the Oc. Shit would freeze out here right now .


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 11, 2017)

Pics a couple of weeks old. About chin height. Another 3 weeks or so of veg left. Australian Blue hybrid.


----------



## vino4russ (Jan 11, 2017)

TWS said:


> MO always has such nice weather down in the Oc. Shit would freeze out here right now .


We are 53 deg right now


----------



## TWS (Jan 11, 2017)

vino4russ said:


> We are 53 deg right now


My plants looked pissed tonight inside the barn even . Might have to run a heater but don't want to spend the money on it. They are used to 75 in the house so best they get use to being out.


----------



## TWS (Jan 11, 2017)

Minor dilemma or question for greenhouse growers. I wanted to raise my greenhouse height from 9 ft to what ever I could find in extension lengths . I found this Web site http://afence.com/store/Post_Extensions_for_Additional_Height/ the extensions are 2ft. The golden arm for light dep how ever though will only cover over 10 ft . Since a foot or two in added height will not equate to much bigger plants . I think I won't raise the height and just continue on with the original light dep plan and build a 16 ft tall green house later for trees ?

@ doublejj


----------



## TWS (Jan 11, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Pics a couple of weeks old. About chin height. Another 3 weeks or so of veg left. Australian Blue hybrid.


 The thunda from down under.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Minor dilemma or question for greenhouse growers. I wanted to raise my greenhouse height from 9 ft to what ever I could find in extension lengths . I found this Web site http://afence.com/store/Post_Extensions_for_Additional_Height/ the extensions are 2ft. The golden arm for light dep how ever though will only cover over 10 ft . Since a foot or two in added height will not equate to much bigger plants . I think I won't raise the height and just continue on with the original light dep plan and build a 16 ft tall green house later for trees ?
> 
> @ doublejj


SCROG
TMB-


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 12, 2017)

Holy sheep i uploaded a pic!!


----------



## vino4russ (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> My plants looked pissed tonight inside the barn even . Might have to run a heater but don't want to spend the money on it. They are used to 75 in the house so best they get use to being out.


Yep, most Canna plants don't like the cold......they do get a bit pissy. I am not sure even if I had the room to grow indoors I would, I really love what the sun does to cannabis plants


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Minor dilemma or question for greenhouse growers. I wanted to raise my greenhouse height from 9 ft to what ever I could find in extension lengths . I found this Web site http://afence.com/store/Post_Extensions_for_Additional_Height/ the extensions are 2ft. The golden arm for light dep how ever though will only cover over 10 ft . Since a foot or two in added height will not equate to much bigger plants . I think I won't raise the height and just continue on with the original light dep plan and build a 16 ft tall green house later for trees ?
> 
> @ doublejj


we are lowering our big greenhouse....no more big plants. We are going all in on light dep this year.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2017)

The drought is officially over in NorCal......


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 12, 2017)

doublejj said:


> The drought is officially over in NorCal......


 Trump is making california great again,I hope you are right


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

doublejj said:


> we are lowering our big greenhouse....no more big plants. We are going all in on light dep this year.


Automated ?


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> Trump is making california great again,I hope you are right


Go Trumpy !


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> Trump is making california great again,I hope you are right


He only does golden showers not rain..


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> He only does golden showers not rain..


Yep, pissing all over Obama's legacy.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Go Trumpy !


Yes...we are gonna try on one greenhouse first....if it works good we will do all 4...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Yep, pissing all over Obama's legacy.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> Trump is making california great again,I hope you are right


Obama is still our president & he ended the drought......thanks Obama!


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Yep, pissing all over Obama's legacy.


And the beds that Obama slept in! Lols


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

Sleeping with the enemy is never good .


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Obama is still our president & he ended the drought......thanks Obama!


 Lol keep trying .


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> And the beds that Obama slept in! Lols


Al sharpton woke up golden today


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

If the salmon bite and the Albacore come back I'll give it to him.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> Al sharpton woke up golden today


Mmmmm......fine piece of work .


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> Al sharpton woke up golden today


Not sure of this reference. But he is only a preacher in new York. He's not the president or anything?


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> Not sure of this reference. But he is only a preacher in new York. He's not the president or anything?


He's a pot stirrer and a riot organizer is what he is .


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

Life is good


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

My seed got here .


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Life is good
> 
> View attachment 3874660


Dayyym that looks good!!


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

One trip next season well be coming home from salmon fishing with both limits in the 25# range hitting the vape pen and sipping a cold one saying " damn that Obama was a good guy " .......


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> One trip next season well be coming home from salmon fishing with both limits in the 25# range hitting the vape pen and sipping a cold one saying " damn that Obama was a good guy " .......


I think its great how we don't talk politics while we are fishing.....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2017)

I still think that rockfish/crab trip with you, me, nuggs, Aero & Martin' was awesome.....thanks again bro


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> He's a pot stirrer and a riot organizer is what he is .


So is trump. Our future president..


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

Shit, I never talk politics... just smack.lol
I really don't care who,what,why it just gets fueld by people like 757. Lol
Kim-jing-ill could be president , I wouldn't care .
Just don't take my guns and freedom and most of that is all ready taken sooooo.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> So is trump. Our future president..


Not fucking quite ! Are you high ? It's the fucking douchebag lefties lies and you know it . Fucking puke on that one bro 
Makes me sick .


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Shit, I never talk politics... just smack.lol
> I really don't care who,what,why it just gets field by people like 757. Lol
> Kim-jing-ill could be president , I would care .
> Just don't take my guns and freedom and most of that is all ready taken sooooo.


I just reply because I figured you were lonely and looking for attention. I rarely reply to others


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> I just reply because I figured you were lonely and looking for attention. I rarely reply to others


Thanks . I generally am


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Not fucking quite ! Are you high ? It's the fucking douchebag lefties lies and you know it . Fucking puke on that one bro
> Makes me sick .


From the moment I wake till I go to bed!


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

doublejj said:


> I still think that rockfish/crab trip with you, me, nuggs, Aero & Martine' was awesome.....thanks again bro
> View attachment 3874681


Yea I needed to go again. I got a sour taste from that trip and fucking Oscar pissed me off .


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> My seed got here .
> 
> View attachment 3874661


 thanks for the tip UPS dropped off the nutes today hope it's enough for 6 plants


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

The 4 crab we did keep made a nice Alfredo


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> thanks for the tip UPS dropped off the nutes today hope it's enough for 6 plants


Nice bro . That's next on my to do list . Either drive to san diego or have it shipped . I like the shipping idea. Specially if no taxes and free shipping


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> The 4 crab we did keep made a nice Alfredo


The trrimigrants declared that "Maximum Crab Day" & ate the sh*t out of those crabs bro....


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

doublejj said:


> The trrimigrants declared that "Maximum Crab Day" & ate the sh*t out of those crabs bro....
> View attachment 3874701


Yea well, I'm sure between your crew and ours there wasn't enough and then my fucking boss tells us a hour later it was at 200. Like I said the whole thing kinda bent me. 140.00 for 4 crab and some rockfish


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Yea well, I'm sure between your crew and ours there wasn't enough and then my fucking boss tells us a hour later it was at 200. Like I said the whole thing kinda bent me. 140.00 for 4 crab and some rockfish


sounds like I owe you a trip......


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Nice bro . That's next on my to do list . Either drive to san diego or have it shipped . I like the shipping idea. Specially if no taxes and free shipping


$120 for the all purpose organic. Go on their anniversary in March and and huge sales. Giving up on maxsea?


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> $120 for the all purpose organic. Go on their anniversary in March and and huge sales. Giving up on maxsea?


Who's anniversary ? Mr B's or the hydro store and online anywhere or at the store in SD ?
Yea on the maxi because doing my light dep schedule I just want to harvest and plug new plants in without having salt issues and I think I can do better on terpines and taste.


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Yea well, I'm sure between your crew and ours there wasn't enough and then my fucking boss tells us a hour later it was at 200. Like I said the whole thing kinda bent me. 140.00 for 4 crab and some rockfish


Taxes and shipping $80 more than Growin payed.should i still use cal mag with this?


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

doublejj said:


> sounds like I owe you a trip......


No sweat bro . Like I said boss man put the icing on that deal. 
Thank you though . 
You know we gonna fish ! I have to get ya down here for some tuna fishing .


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> Taxes and shipping $80 more than Growin payed.should i still use cal mag with this?


I don't know yet . I would have to read the label again and see where it gets it from. To be truthful I have never seen a nutrient offer enough of it .


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Who's anniversary ? Mr B's or the hydro store and online anywhere or at the store in SD ?
> Yea on the maxi because doing my light dep schedule I just want to harvest and plug new plants in without having salt issues and I think I can do better on terpines and taste.


SD hydro has a yearly anniversary sale.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

doublejj said:


> we are lowering our big greenhouse....no more big plants. We are going all in on light dep this year.


Did you guys pop seed yet ?


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

It is raining like a mofo here. 20" a hour .


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> SD hydro has a yearly anniversary sale.


Did you use calmag with it ?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Did you guys pop seed yet ?


gonna run clones for the first round. We will get them in a couple weeks.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Did you use calmag with it ?


My soil was good enough to get me to stretch. Then I just top dressed with that. I had a weeks worth of old cal mag they got but the rest came from top dressings of it and what was left in the soil. Really simple to/for me. But I guess it depends how you start your soil. But the nutes supposedly have everything they need in organic form. Seemed legit to me but only one season use of it.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> It is raining like a mofo here. 20" a hour .


Just cloudy here. Just got back from last Jolla, had a light drizzle there.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

doublejj said:


> gonna run clones for the first round. We will get them in a couple weeks.


What ya running?


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

doublejj said:


> gonna run clones for the first round. We will get them in a couple weeks.


Cool . Yea I think I'm Gonna use seed on the third round . July - August run . If i pop them in June they should be able to run with out a tarp and not over grow me then I will have new genetics for the fourth round and indoor season .


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> What ya running?


Probably clone boss specials . Lol


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Cool . Yea I think I'm Gonna use seed on the third round . July - August run . If i pop them in June they should be able to run with out a tarp and not over grow me then I will have new genetics for the fourth round and indoor season .


Giving just 8 weeks for each cycle?


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> Giving just 8 weeks for each cycle?


Yea or a little more. I know that's tight and it's mother nature but that's what I'm hopping . Stuff runs 8-9 weeks indoor .
If someone didn't lose the huckleberry


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> What ya running?


There is a company here in Sac that sells teens for $15 & has dozens of varieties..


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

doublejj said:


> There is a company here in Sac that sells teens for $15 & has dozens of varieties..


Crap that's spendy for the amount you need .
I might be going into the clone biz down here. My network keeps growing and I have the room now .


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Yea or a little more. I know that's tight and it's mother nature but that's what I'm hopping . Stuff runs 8-9 weeks indoor .
> If someone didn't lose the huckleberry


Where is that buzz!!! I'm sorry dude. I'll give you a cut of some awesome cheese I have. Fmly said I guy returned it cause it stunk to much


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Crap that's spendy for the amount you need .
> I might be going into the clone biz down here. My network keeps growing and I have the room now .


Yeah I thought about it.....but we are just gonna bite the bullet first run. I will start seeds for 2nd run in Mar-Apr-may.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Crap that's spendy for the amount you need .
> I might be going into the clone biz down here. My network keeps growing and I have the room now .





doublejj said:


> There is a company here in Sac that sells teens for $15 & has dozens of varieties..


I need some too! 15 ain't that bad..


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

Back in my pj's for the day . Just woke up from a nap. Lol
Fm's. Room killed me then the transplant the other day finished me off . I thought I got in shape up there. Guess not .
Fucking HD made me fat and out of shape .


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> I need some too! 15 ain't that bad..


They have a huge white van & deliver.....


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

doublejj said:


> They have a huge white van & the deliver.....


That's pretty awesome!


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Yeah I thought about it.....but we are just gonna bite the bullet first run. I will start seeds for 2nd run in Mar-Apr-may.


You should just mom up a few strains now and clone them for your run.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> I need some too! 15 ain't that bad..


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 12, 2017)

doublejj said:


> I think its great how we don't talk politics while we are fishing.....


Lol, that's hella funny to me bro.
Right in that same parking lot a few years back, i got into it with my friends friend who came along. He was bashing Obama big time the whole trip, no biggie, and all I said was something very minor back to him after the trip. So lame. We were very close to throwing blows. I would have beat the shit out of the kid. He had a huge mouth. But yeah, politics is no good while fishing  i agree


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> You should just mom up a few strains now and clone them for your run.


I had plans to do that but my wife's heart problem kind of made that hard to do....so plan B.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 12, 2017)

I would end up in a fight every single day out on the river up here salmon fishing if i was to partake in politics. Everyone is conservative up here, and especially the other heads that fish.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

doublejj said:


> I had plans to do that but my wife's heart problem kind of made that hard to do....so plan B.


I just been slacking! Hope she is doing better jj and you too. I've got the cone attachment the other day. Off to freight and harbor for my mixer this weekend!


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> Where is that buzz!!! I'm sorry dude. I'll give you a cut of some awesome cheese I have. Fmly said I guy returned it cause it stunk to much


I been looking for the right cheese . Couldn't pick one last order.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> I been looking for the right cheese . Couldn't pick one last order.


The right blue cheese does killer outdoor. We had that one. Not sure if it's fire enough nowadays though. It's good though


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> The right blue cheese does killer outdoor. We had that one. Not sure if it's fire enough nowadays though. It's good though


Does it stink ? I mean like really really stink ? Lol
Breeder ?


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> I been looking for the right cheese . Couldn't pick one last order.


Mines a freebie from attitude. Blimburn I think. Low yeilds but loud and frosty. I popped it around fathers day and made like 9 grand from that free seed and a bunch of used soil and some Mr b's!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Does it stink ? I mean like really really stink ? Lol
> Breeder ?


Fruity plus cheese stinky.
I can't remember if my buddy had started seeds of it or if scored a cut from the clubs or another friend.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Fruity plus cheese stinky.
> I can't remember if my buddy had started seeds of it or if scored a cut from the clubs or another friend.


Yea the fruity part from the descriptions turned me away


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Yea the fruity part from the descriptions turned me away


Im not sure mine is gonna be nasty enough for you. But it's urs to have. I can't describe stuff good but the proprietor of c.g.r. check with him.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> Im not sure mine is gonna be nasty enough for you. But it's urs to have. I can't describe stuff good but the proprietor of c.g.r. check with him.


Yea I'm terrible on smoke reports too.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

Cgr is a club ?


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> Im not sure mine is gonna be nasty enough for you. But it's urs to have. I can't describe stuff good but the proprietor of c.g.r. check with him.


When are we gonna build a wall ?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> When are we gonna build a wall ?


On my way up to @AlphaPhase house to do some more elctrical for him. That's probably all we'll talk about  he's an obama hater too


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Cgr is a club ?


Yeah. It's in hemet


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> Yeah. It's in hemet


Lol.i got ya . Sounded like one out in Romoland. Was wondering how you got that far out .


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> On my way up to @AlphaPhase house to do some more elctrical for him. That's probably all we'll talk about  he's an obama hater too


I like Alpha.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> Yeah. It's in hemet


I'm pressing him for a brick and mortar . We will have one by next year.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> I'm pressing him for a brick and mortar . We will have one by next year.


That would be awesome!


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> I'm pressing him for a brick and mortar . We will have one by next year.


Would you be mad if I stood out front and sold mine cheaper. Lols j/k. But only kind of. I'll be the black market. But still hope you 2 do and kick ass.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> Would you be mad if I stood out front and sold mine cheaper. Lols j/k. But only kind of. I'll be the black market. But still hope you 2 do and kick ass.


Well the thing is you will either be black market or storefront. There will be no more delivery service without a brick and mortar. So if you want to be legit that's what it's gonna take . I don't care either way as long as my stuff has a home . Right now there is not enough avenues to do what needs to be done with out the service . So you can black market all you want But if there is no where after that it does no good. Catch my drift ?


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

In other words your weed ain't worth a shit if he can't move it.
For that matter anyone else.


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> In other words your weed ain't worth a shit if he can't move it.
> For that matter anyone else.


 That's why you only grow what you can move on a small scale the dispensary donation rate isn't worth putting your boots on.Half price and you will have a revolving door


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> That's why you only grow what you can move on a small scale the dispensary donation rate isn't worth putting your boots on.Half price and you will have a revolving door


Or you own the store and sell it half price and not be able to grow enough . Then you have 757 knocking to come in ,but you won't let him cause he's not on the list ? 
Get it ?


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Or you own the store and sell it half price and not be able to grow enough . Then you have 757 knocking to come in ,but you won't let him cause he's not on the list ?
> Get it ?


I'm standing in front of the shop. I won't be knocking I'll be snagging. Lols. There always be a black market.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2017)

Obama takes steps to help protect California from the republicans.....thanks Obama

http://www.sfgate.com/science/article/Obama-moves-to-protect-California-coastal-10854440.php


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> I'm standing in front of the shop. I won't be knocking I'll be snagging. Lols. There always be a black market.


Always a black market if you hot the contacts to take a pound minimum at a time.
I set a friend up last year and then all he could move was 6 ounces so i moved 4 lb for him said it was a one off if he cant move the shit dont grow it.
Dont sit back when its all dry and say hey im rich i got 5 lb here when u cant move it that weeds worth fuck all.
I said hes on his own you want me to move 4 lb ? Give me a lb on top of that or fuck off..im noones bitch


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 12, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Obama takes steps to help protect California from the republicans.....thanks Obama
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/science/article/Obama-moves-to-protect-California-coastal-10854440.php


 And he raided and closed the dispensaries in venice,Thanks Barry now i have to drive to west LA.


----------



## Jamio420 (Jan 12, 2017)

Right what's the vibe over there by you guys growers pissed off can't move bud ?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2017)

Jamio420 said:


> Right what's the vibe over there by you guys growers pissed off can't move bud ?


It's always slow this time of year in NorCal....wait a few months & the price will go back up...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> And he raided and closed the dispensaries in venice,Thanks Barry now i have to drive to west LA.


should be all good now, right?


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

doublejj said:


> It's always slow this time of year in NorCal....wait a few months & the price will go back up...


Jan 20th..


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Obama takes steps to help protect California from the republicans.....thanks Obama
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/science/article/Obama-moves-to-protect-California-coastal-10854440.php


More coastal fishing closers and seasonal fishing ? 
I seen Barbara Boxer in there and quit reading it .


----------



## Jamio420 (Jan 12, 2017)

doublejj said:


> It's always slow this time of year in NorCal....wait a few months & the price will go back up...


What's been good doublejj !


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

Jamio420 said:


> Right what's the vibe over there by you guys growers pissed off can't move bud ?


Nope. Just new rules coming is all.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> More coastal fishing closers and seasonal fishing ?
> I seen Barbara Boxer in there and quit reading it .


the only way to protect it from being disturbed.....


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> Jan 20th..


Hell yea . Gonna be a lot of good shit happening.
Damn ! We just got rid of the chargers . It don't get much better than that.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Hell yea . Gonna be a lot of good shit happening.
> Damn ! We just got rid of the chargers . It don't get much better than that.


Thanks Obama.....


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

doublejj said:


> the only way to protect it from being disturbed.....


I heard that before . I live in the state and pay taxes yet Boxer has closed half of my desert . Same for the coast it's ours we should be able to use and fish it . Not close it.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

The big D will squash all this BS anyways. I like the ring of that. Don't you guys .

" Big D " 

That was the first fishing captain I worked for in Santa Barbara. Mofo could fish .


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> The big D will squash all this BS anyways. I like the ring of that. Don't you guys .
> 
> " Big D "
> 
> That was the first fishing captain I worked for in Santa Barbara. Mofo could fish .


there are no provisions to reverse it....


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> The big D will squash all this BS anyways. I like the ring of that. Don't you guys .
> 
> " Big D "
> 
> That was the first fishing captain I worked for in Santa Barbara. Mofo could fish .


Sorry to break the news but we hired Eric Holder as our lawyer and defender in california against the "big d"


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> I been looking for the right cheese . Couldn't pick one last order.


Get 757s


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 12, 2017)

doublejj said:


> the only way to protect it from being disturbed.....


 Your right as far as the channel islands go there are plenty of lings and rock fish in the shallow waters,Two hooks and lighter gear sure beats those long handle monsters with the rail plates


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jan 12, 2017)

A little off topic but I just dropped a dose of acid. First time in almost 11 yrs. This should be interesting lol


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 12, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> A little off topic but I just dropped a dose of acid. First time in almost 11 yrs. This should be interesting lol


I usually drop three myself,make sure you have a fifth of fireball to knock the edge off


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> A little off topic but I just dropped a dose of acid. First time in almost 11 yrs. This should be interesting lol


keep us informed....


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jan 12, 2017)

Won't be cracking the JD. Just that dose, Budweiser, and some Island Afghani.
It's early but it's coming on nicely. Been a long time but I do remember!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 12, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Won't be cracking the JD. Just that dose, Budweiser, and some Island Afghani.
> It's early but it's coming on nicely. Been a long time but I do remember!
> View attachment 3875011
> View attachment 3875013


looks like your at rubys house....


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> Your right as far as the channel islands go there are plenty of lings and rock fish in the shallow waters,Two hooks and lighter gear sure beats those long handle monsters with the rail plates


I remember commercial fishing 25 hooks and a 10 pound sinker and loading all the hooks with 8 pound reds and floating the 10 pound sinker in 500 feet of water .50 pound lings were a daily occurence. Nothing beats that . I made a lot of money in my 20's at San Miguel island . There was one year when fishing in the bay at the island with squid getting limits of halibut all over 30 pounds and lots of 70 ' s . On our shallow water trips we would pull up to the kelp beds on the island and pop a scoop of bait and the water would turn brown and frothing with 5 pound Johnny bass. There was one el nino year there was albacore behind the island and they were all 70 pounders and only bit 12 pound test. The season after that the 1000 plus pound blue find showed up on the ridge behind the island from Santa Rosa to San Miguel . The little pursene boats would go out at night and use a spotter plane to see these fish on the fosferecents and wrap one fish at a time and be back in Santa Barbara at daylight with a truck waiting to fly them to japan. 20 k fish .
I grew up limit style calico bass fishing working on the three quarter and half day boats. During the spawn we would limit out on 8-10 pound calico on the surface iron 2 trips a day. Great stuff man. Caught my first yellow tail up there in a el nino year at the rigs.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 12, 2017)

Last time i tripped was on Shrooms...Damn we went through some pot that night..biggest joints you have ever seen in your life plus ye old bucket bongs..what a top night!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Caught my first yellow tail up there in a el nino year at the rigs.


Yellow tail King fish? They are great to catch. I used to target them in Sydney harbour.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Yellow tail King fish? They are great to catch. I used to target them in Sydney harbour.


Don't get me started on what you guys call a fish. Lol but yes.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> Sorry to break the news but we hired Eric Holder as our lawyer and defender in california against the "big d"


How'd that go ?


----------



## vino4russ (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> I remember commercial fishing 25 hooks and a 10 pound sinker and loading all the hooks with 8 pound reds and floating the 10 pound sinker in 500 feet of water .50 pound lings were a daily occurence. Nothing beats that . I made a lot of money in my 20's at San Miguel island . There was one year when fishing in the bay at the island with squid getting limits of halibut all over 30 pounds and lots of 70 ' s . On our shallow water trips we would pull up to the kelp beds on the island and pop a scoop of bait and the water would turn brown and frothing with 5 pound Johnny bass. There was one el nino year there was albacore behind the island and they were all 70 pounders and only bit 12 pound test. The season after that the 1000 plus pound blue find showed up on the ridge behind the island for Santa Rosa time San Miguel . The little purse ne boats would go out at night and use a spotter plane to see these fish on the fouferecents and wrap one fish at a time and be back in Santa Barbara at daylight with a truck waiting to fly them to japan. 20 k fish .
> I grew up limit style calico bass fishing working on the three quarter and half day boats. During the spawn we would limit out on 8-10 calico on the surface iron 2 trips a day. Great stuff man. Caught my first yellow tail up there in a el nino year at the rigs.


I was a deck hand in the early 70's in so cal and we would catch limits of 5-7lb Bonita, top water anchovys for calico with my 105 lamiglas rod and a squider reel. Fun stuff using #4 yoyo jigs for yellowtail at horseshoe kelp by the oil rigs.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> I remember commercial fishing 25 hooks and a 10 pound sinker and loading all the hooks with 8 pound reds and floating the 10 pound sinker in 500 feet of water .50 pound lings were a daily occurence. Nothing beats that . I made a lot of money in my 20's at San Miguel island . There was one year when fishing in the bay at the island with squid getting limits of halibut all over 30 pounds and lots of 70 ' s . On our shallow water trips we would pull up to the kelp beds on the island and pop a scoop of bait and the water would turn brown and frothing with 5 pound Johnny bass. There was one el nino year there was albacore behind the island and they were all 70 pounders and only bit 12 pound test. The season after that the 1000 plus pound blue find showed up on the ridge behind the island from Santa Rosa to San Miguel . The little pursene boats would go out at night and use a spotter plane to see these fish on the fosferecents and wrap one fish at a time and be back in Santa Barbara at daylight with a truck waiting to fly them to japan. 20 k fish .
> I grew up limit style calico bass fishing working on the three quarter and half day boats. During the spawn we would limit out on 8-10 pound calico on the surface iron 2 trips a day. Great stuff man. Caught my first yellow tail up there in a el nino year at the rigs.


You ever fish out of Santa Barbara? I think my nephews family owned a marina out there. There last name is groden I believe. Always want to fish the channel islands. I used to live on channel islands Blvd in port Hueneme.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> A little off topic but I just dropped a dose of acid. First time in almost 11 yrs. This should be interesting lol


Have fun! There lots of acid and gel tabs and shrooms around where I'm at. I'd only dose on the last as the other 2 tend to last to long for me now! I don't want 10/12 hour trips anymore. Let us know if you see anything good!


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

vino4russ said:


> I was a deck hand in the early 70's in so cal and we would catch limits of 5-7lb Bonita, top water anchovys for calico with my 105 lamiglas rod and a squider reel. Fun stuff using #4 yoyo jigs for yellowtail at horseshoe kelp by the oil rigs.


 Thats the truth brother . We used to get the 10-15 pound bonnies up north in the winter. My go to chovie stick was a sabre 195 blank with an ambassador abul garcia with the level wind taken off and filled with 12 pound. Could flip a chovie 20 ft.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> How'd that go ?


It just happened..


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> You ever fish out of Santa Barbara? I think my nephews family owned a marina out there. There last name is groden I believe. Always want to fish the channel islands. I used to live on channel islands Blvd in port Hueneme.


This was out of SB. I worked out of " Sea Landing " Santa Barbara when Fred Benko owned the landing and the Condor.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> It just happened..


Ahh Holder is a loser.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Won't be cracking the JD. Just that dose, Budweiser, and some Island Afghani.
> It's early but it's coming on nicely. Been a long time but I do remember!
> View attachment 3875011
> View attachment 3875013



Have fun Monkey come back soon .


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> This was out of SB. I worked out of " Sea Landing " Santa Barbara when Fred Benko owned the landing and the Condor.


Yeah I'm not sure all the ins and outs. Barely know the sister or her kid. They lost the marina in the past few years from what I was told. Supposedly his uncles Charles Groden. Blah blah blah. But anyway maybe we could get jj to come as South as the islands to fish with us at least! Id hit the seas again to fish the islands


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

757growin said:


> Yeah I'm not sure all the ins and outs. Barely know the sister or her kid. They lost the marina in the past few years from what I was told. Supposedly his uncles Charles Groden. Blah blah blah. But anyway maybe we could get jj to come as South as the islands to fish with us at least! Id hit the seas again to fish the islands


I think Groden makes a lot of fishing gear.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm hungry . Gonna run to in n out .


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> I think Groden makes a lot of fishing gear.


Hmmm? From Santa Barbara?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> I remember commercial fishing 25 hooks and a 10 pound sinker and loading all the hooks with 8 pound reds and floating the 10 pound sinker in 500 feet of water .50 pound lings were a daily occurence. Nothing beats that . I made a lot of money in my 20's at San Miguel island . There was one year when fishing in the bay at the island with squid getting limits of halibut all over 30 pounds and lots of 70 ' s . On our shallow water trips we would pull up to the kelp beds on the island and pop a scoop of bait and the water would turn brown and frothing with 5 pound Johnny bass. There was one el nino year there was albacore behind the island and they were all 70 pounders and only bit 12 pound test. The season after that the 1000 plus pound blue find showed up on the ridge behind the island from Santa Rosa to San Miguel . The little pursene boats would go out at night and use a spotter plane to see these fish on the fosferecents and wrap one fish at a time and be back in Santa Barbara at daylight with a truck waiting to fly them to japan. 20 k fish .
> I grew up limit style calico bass fishing working on the three quarter and half day boats. During the spawn we would limit out on 8-10 pound calico on the surface iron 2 trips a day. Great stuff man. Caught my first yellow tail up there in a el nino year at the rigs.


There is a group of CO's, (a clique of ab divers) from Folsom that would charter a boat each year out of Santa Barbra or Ventura for Lobster opener at the Channel Islands. They would dive at night & get HUGE bugs. I always gave them my smoked salmon, so I usually got a couple of live lobsters....sweet deal


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jan 12, 2017)

doublejj said:


> keep us informed....


Well it's been about an hr and a half since ignition. Definitely headed to the destination I so fondly remember. Got a fucking grin right now that a bulldozer couldn't scuff Fuck ya...this is gonna be great.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 12, 2017)

@TWS
I just talked too me pal. It was cheesequake woops.
Subcool
Cheese quake did killer outdoor.
Bluechees i grew indoor many moons ago


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


He has a neck vagina


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

doublejj said:


> There is a group of CO's, (a clique of ab divers) from Folsom that would charter a boat each year out of Santa Barbra or Ventura for Lobster opener at the Channel Islands. They would dive at night & get HUGE bugs. I always gave them my smoked salmon, so I usually got a couple of live lobsters....sweet deal


The Truth and Conception run out of SB or did. We used to tie up next to them. We used to trade fishing for lobster . Even though the crew worked on a boat and dive they didn't have bait so they would come fish with us and I got bugs and abs since I didn't dive . Man I got some big ones.Back then though it was more about drugs, alcohol and girls.
Good times


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

Legacy braddah


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Well it's been about an hr and a half since ignition. Definitely headed to the destination I so fondly remember. Got a fucking grin right now that a bulldozer couldn't scuff Fuck ya...this is gonna be great.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2017)

@TWS.....


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2017)

doublejj said:


> @TWS.....


These guys are off the hook crazy. Shooting big yellowfin started out at Guadalupe that I can remember in the early 80 ' s . White shark showed up and stopped that.
Now they frikin jump out of all kinds of stuff sticking big fish. Year before last when the blue fin came in so close they were free diving off la Jolla and gigging em. Pretty cray cray.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> These guys are off the hook crazy. Shooting big yellowfin started out at Guadalupe that I can remember in the early 80 ' s . White Shrak showed up and stopped that.
> Now they frikin jump out of all kinds of stuff sticking big fish. Year before last when the blue fin came in so close they were free diving off la Jolla and gigging em. Pretty cray cray.


In the early 60's when I was a kid, the Navy ran a WWII PT boat out of North Island for sport fishing to the Coronado Islands. They stripped the guns & torpedos & They put a rail all they way around & set a bait tank inside the gun ring in the deck.....cool days


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Well it's been about an hr and a half since ignition. Definitely headed to the destination I so fondly remember. Got a fucking grin right now that a bulldozer couldn't scuff Fuck ya...this is gonna be great.


How you doing brother....you still with us?


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 12, 2017)

doublejj said:


> How you doing brother....you still with us?


he's out chasing leprechauns!
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2017)

treemansbuds said:


> he's out chasing leprechauns!
> TMB-
> View attachment 3875150 View attachment 3875152


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2017)

middler is having a fun time


----------



## bobqp (Jan 13, 2017)

Small cookies kush revegging in aussie rainforest.


----------



## vino4russ (Jan 13, 2017)

757growin said:


> You ever fish out of Santa Barbara? I think my nephews family owned a marina out there. There last name is groden I believe. Always want to fish the channel islands. I used to live on channel islands Blvd in port Hueneme.


I went Albacore fishing up there in high school and did pretty good if I remember correctly.


----------



## TWS (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## TWS (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 13, 2017)

Its Friday the 13th ch ch ch ha ha ha ha


----------



## 757growin (Jan 13, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Its Friday the 13th ch ch ch ha ha ha ha


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jan 13, 2017)

doublejj said:


> How you doing brother....you still with us?


I was doing pretty good about the time of your post lol. Was a nice ride, been a long time.
Now for some IA for breakfast.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jan 13, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Its Friday the 13th ch ch ch ha ha ha ha


I don't always che che che but when I do I ah ah ah


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> I was doing pretty good about the time of your post lol. Was a nice ride, been a long time.
> Now for some IA for breakfast.
> View attachment 3875413


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 14, 2017)

My Friday the 13th sucked!!! So happy its the 14th now!!! I added the door knob today!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## hippy132 (Jan 14, 2017)

Finally getting new grow going after many days of trying to find clones in Northern California. I was looking for DHN clones. I had a really great grow from the clones at RCP Sacramento last grow, however difficult to get the varieties I wanted, Blue Dream, Sour dIesel and GG#4. After weeks of looking , talked to folks at Organicann ( some helpful, some assholes), called Medocann and they had what I wanted and put them aside for me. Drove three hours thru rain and mountains falling down, got there, picked up 8 clones was charged $143 for the 8 clones, not sure how they came to that figure, since they didn’t give me a receipt. Got home, planted them and two days later the GG4's are dying from what looks like root issues, They advertised DHN clones but apparently what they do is take mothers and make their own. Obviously they don't do as well as DHN. It really is going to suck as we get into legal times if the shops that they (california) pick to sell to everyone are going to be shit holes of inexperienced growers just out to fuck people over by overcharging, pocketing the tax and ripping the world off. 


Lets here for legalized marijuana, NOT!!!


----------



## nuggs (Jan 14, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> My Friday the 13th sucked!!! So happy its the 14th now!!! I added the door knob today! View attachment 3875955


what was so bad? I wish you the best of everything with your new project.


----------



## nuggs (Jan 14, 2017)

the only thing in the whole world that still loves me. She always will.


----------



## nuggs (Jan 14, 2017)

Forgot about Bubba ! He's there for me. Been going through some hard times and making bad decisions. life is a bitch sometimes happy growing friends!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 14, 2017)

nuggs said:


> Forgot about Bubba ! He's there for me. Been going through some hard times and making bad decisions. life is a bitch sometimes happy growing friends!View attachment 3876238


It's a new year brother.....make big plans.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 14, 2017)

nuggs said:


> the only thing in the whole world that still loves me. She always will. View attachment 3876227


........http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/reb/5934048825.html


----------



## doublejj (Jan 14, 2017)

14 acres..http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sale/Grass-Valley-CA/19461854_zpid/11685_rid/39.310925,-120.594178,38.922023,-121.559601_rect/9_zm/2_p/?


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jan 14, 2017)

doublejj said:


> 14 acres..http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sale/Grass-Valley-CA/19461854_zpid/11685_rid/39.310925,-120.594178,38.922023,-121.559601_rect/9_zm/2_p/?
> View attachment 3876261


I'd love to buy that and come out for the coming grow season


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 14, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> I'd love to buy that and come out for the coming grow season


don't love it...do it


----------



## BcDigger (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## BcDigger (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## BcDigger (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## BcDigger (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## BcDigger (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## BcDigger (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## BcDigger (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## BcDigger (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## BcDigger (Jan 14, 2017)

Feeling really fuckin punk rock today


----------



## BcDigger (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## BcDigger (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## BcDigger (Jan 14, 2017)

Hope everyone had a good week! Cheers


----------



## adgas (Jan 14, 2017)

Dark devil auto comming along slowly, hoping the buds fill out more but smells pretty damn nice and its nice and sticky.


----------



## nuggs (Jan 14, 2017)

doublejj said:


> It's a new year brother.....make big plans.


I should sell here and move on up.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 14, 2017)

Been really busy and wet! Trying to make up for lost time this season. Just put the ladies out, covered and lights on at night until later this month Ill just letem go. My first attempt at light depo with all GG#4s. Happy Growing!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 14, 2017)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Been really busy and wet! Trying to make up for lost time this season. Just put the ladies out, covered and lights on at night until later this month Ill just letem go. My first attempt at light depo with all GG#4s. Happy Growing!
> 
> View attachment 3876577 View attachment 3876578 View attachment 3876579


I'm watching....


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 15, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


One of the best ! 
Man on the silver mountain.....r.i.p


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 16, 2017)

Sour kush in beast mode if only by my standards


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 16, 2017)

Mad purps @treemansbuds 
Really hoping "he" can go in the tent to get a bit of pollen saved later


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 16, 2017)

Really Impressed with the pakistan valley 
Strong,sturdy,dark green doesnt need much watering for a 15 gallon surprisingly no insects or bugs/worms seem to eant to go near it 
Great veg smell


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Mohican (Jan 16, 2017)

@doublejj - is that going to be the new BBQ lodge?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 16, 2017)

Mohican said:


> @doublejj - is that going to be the new BBQ lodge?


camp far west works good....


----------



## vino4russ (Jan 17, 2017)

TWS said:


> Thats the truth brother . We used to get the 10-15 pound bonnies up north in the winter. My go to chovie stick was a sabre 195 blank with an ambassador abul garcia with the level wind taken off and filled with 12 pound. Could flip a chovie 20 ft.


Sabre 195 were awesome rods, fly line an anchovie or squid for ever. Give me my green and yellow yoyo#4 and off ya go.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 17, 2017)

Took advantage of the few dry days weve had. Ladies are in their final spots, think its ok to leave them uncovered the rest of the way in a week or two?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 17, 2017)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Took advantage of the few dry days weve had. Ladies are in their final spots, think its ok to leave them uncovered the rest of the way in a week or two?


might be too cold.....


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 17, 2017)

Dehu's are our friend.
Don't let it get too cold for them dehu's to work


----------



## TWS (Jan 18, 2017)

vino4russ said:


> Sabre 195 were awesome rods, fly line an anchovie or squid for ever. Give me my green and yellow yoyo#4 and off ya go.


 The avocado.


----------



## TWS (Jan 18, 2017)

doublejj said:


> might be too cold.....


I know mine are and they are inside with no heater. Bought ready to give in and give em one . A new 5 days of rain coming .
Got the toy hauler out to the property today . New greenhouse lid and light dep tarp are ordered . Need to send off MO for golden arm. That's a hard price tag to swallow for two pieces of metal that even increased in price this year.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 18, 2017)

TWS said:


> I know mine are and they are inside with no heater. Bought ready to give in and give em one . A new 5 days of rain coming .
> Got the toy hauler out to the property today . New greenhouse lid and light dep tarp are ordered . Need to send off MO for golden arm. That's a hard price tag to swallow for two pieces of metal that even increased in price this year.


Are you coming up this way soon?


----------



## TWS (Jan 18, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Are you coming up this way soon?


All ready back. Came up Saturday afternoon. Stayed in Reno Saturday night and drove home Sunday. Got home 5 am Monday morning . The craps table was generous .  Momma needs a new pair of shoes. Lol
Watched Green bay beat Dallas . Yea !


----------



## TWS (Jan 18, 2017)

The drive kicked my ass both ways. It will be awhile before I do that one again. Fkin hate it . Lol


----------



## doublejj (Jan 18, 2017)

TWS said:


> All ready back. Came up Saturday afternoon. Stayed in Reno Saturday night and drove home Sunday. Got home 5 am Monday morning . The craps table was generous .  Momma needs a new pair of shoes. Lol
> Watched Green bay beat Dallas . Yea !


sorry I missed you. so you not coming north this season?


----------



## TWS (Jan 18, 2017)

I don't think a fish could get me to drive that right now.


----------



## TWS (Jan 18, 2017)

doublejj said:


> sorry I missed you. so you not coming north this season?


It was a quickie . There was small talk about it is all.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2017)

nuggs said:


> Forgot about Bubba ! He's there for me. Been going through some hard times and making bad decisions. life is a bitch sometimes happy growing friends!View attachment 3876238


Hopefully stuff turns around for ya brother!


----------



## nuggs (Jan 18, 2017)

doublejj said:


> 14 acres..http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sale/Grass-Valley-CA/19461854_zpid/11685_rid/39.310925,-120.594178,38.922023,-121.559601_rect/9_zm/2_p/?
> View attachment 3876261


This one is less than a mile from a school. another member gave me a number of a grass valley realtor that I have been talking. He has a few spots that are available. Thank You


----------



## doublejj (Jan 18, 2017)

nuggs said:


> This one is less than a mile from a school. another member gave me a number of a grass valley realtor that I have been talking. He has a few spots that are available. Thank You


no wonder it's still on the market.....good luck bro. You could just rent your place out & go up there...


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 18, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Dehu's are our friend.
> Don't let it get too cold for them dehu's to work


They give off a good amount of heat also, good idea. Got one up and running, seems to be making a difference with moisture build up for sure. Might need two, first night with one running we will see.


----------



## nuggs (Jan 19, 2017)

I have been on the phone with Tesla Corp. All morning. I have a meeting tomorrow with engineer's about installing a ground mount solar system for my house and a Charging station for electric car's.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

nuggs said:


> I have been on the phone with Tesla Corp. All morning. I have a meeting tomorrow with engineer's about installing a ground mount solar system for my house and a Charging station for electric car's.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

I want to go look at this place......
http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sale/Grass-Valley-CA/2099352381_zpid/11685_rid/39.310925,-120.594178,38.922023,-121.559601_rect/9_zm/?


----------



## nuggs (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm pretty excited about it. It's just an Idea at the moment. they seem very interested.


----------



## nuggs (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> I want to go look at this place......
> http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sale/Grass-Valley-CA/2099352381_zpid/11685_rid/39.310925,-120.594178,38.922023,-121.559601_rect/9_zm/?


That would make a nice indoor spot. I'll go with you if you want.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 19, 2017)

nuggs said:


> I have been on the phone with Tesla Corp. All morning. I have a meeting tomorrow with engineer's about installing a ground mount solar system for my house and a Charging station for electric car's.


What does that mean. You getting a Tesla? Lol. Or putting in a public charging station?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

nuggs said:


> That would make a nice indoor spot. I'll go with you if you want.


I would have to see how close it is to schools & such. I'm just keeping my eye on things up there. I won't be going up any time soon, the roads are a mess out there.


----------



## nuggs (Jan 19, 2017)

I see what you were looking at now. Sounds just right. @SomeGuy yes a public charging station. My property is perfect for a charging station. With plenty of traffic.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 19, 2017)

nuggs said:


> I see what you were looking at now. Sounds just right. @SomeGuy yes a public charging station. My property is perfect for a charging station. With plenty of traffic.


Yes it would be pretty good. That could maybe Bring enough in for you to relocate? Hope your well buddy. My recent harvest was not on point for me. So I'm getting on the stick and gonna have a good first round of this year. Been so wet here this year I bet it will be a good season outside.


----------



## nuggs (Jan 19, 2017)

How is your Wife doing JJ ? You are both in my Prayer's everyday! 

I might not need to relocate if things work out. Growing is my passion but my ptsd is getting worse so it would be best to have the charging station to fall back too.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

nuggs said:


> How is your Wife doing JJ ? You are both in my Prayer's everyday!
> 
> I might not need to relocate if things work out. Growing is my passion but my ptsd is getting worse so it would be best to have the charging station to fall back too.


Thank you, were doing good bro, she's getting stronger every day. Growing has a lot of baggage. Maybe get a press & get into the Rosin business. If you have a steady supply of trim you should be able to pay the bills.... Work at your own pace, low stress.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

nuggs said:


> I see what you were looking at now. Sounds just right. @SomeGuy yes a public charging station. My property is perfect for a charging station. With plenty of traffic.


Turn your place into a dispensary & charging station.....you'll make a million


----------



## nuggs (Jan 19, 2017)

It's crossed my mind for sure. Placer is such a wealthy county I don't see them allowing dispensery's until forced by the state or federal goverment at some point later on. they could be just playing the game of letting everyone else do the paperwork and outlining the programs to be.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

nuggs said:


> It's crossed my mind for sure. Placer is such a wealthy county I don't see them allowing dispensery's until forced by the state or federal goverment at some point later on. they could be just playing the game of letting everyone else do the paperwork and outlining the programs to be.


are there delivery services in Placer co?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

nuggs said:


> It's crossed my mind for sure. Placer is such a wealthy county I don't see them allowing dispensery's until forced by the state or federal goverment at some point later on. they could be just playing the game of letting everyone else do the paperwork and outlining the programs to be.


arrange to have these guys to deliver to your charging station......https://weedmaps.com/deliveries/ca-collective-choice


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

@nuggs get a popup food truck restaurant to park in your charging station & have the local pot delivery service's menu & phone number posted on a big sign....you will need a bigger parking lot!lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

Y'all get ready for the inauguration .


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> @nuggs get a popup food truck restaurant to park in your charging station & have the local pot delivery service's menu & phone number posted on a big sign....you will need a bigger parking lot!lol


Fuck it ! Put up a bed n breakfast too.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

TWS said:


> Y'all get ready for the inauguration .
> 
> View attachment 3880108


I live in Cali, I'm looking for a different hat to wear after tomorrow....


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 19, 2017)

If i had hair i would pimp a trump cut


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> If i had hair i would pimp a trump cut


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

If I lived in SoCal I'd be worried about Federal Agents "Stop & Frisk" border enforcement policies that are sure to come....


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> If I lived in SoCal I'd be worried about Federal Agents "Stop & Frisk" border enforcement policies that are sure to come....


You have your hair done up yet ?


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> If I lived in SoCal I'd be worried about Federal Agents "Stop & Frisk" border enforcement policies that are sure to come....


 I don't smuggle anything and always carry black Betty .


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> I live in Cali, I'm looking for a different hat to wear after tomorrow....


 Fuck it ...... just bury the damn stinky thing.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

TWS said:


> Fuck it ...... just bury the damn stinky thing.


I'll just put the hat on a shelf 4 now & get the wig.....then I can switch back as soon as trump is finished


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> I'll just put the hat on a shelf 4 now & get the wig.....then I can switch back as soon as trump is finished


 Splendid idea !


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

TWS said:


> Splendid idea !


Watch your ass down there bro, & I'm being serious...


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> I'll just put the hat on a shelf 4 now & get the wig.....then I can switch back as soon as trump is finished


He will probably get asassinated but I don't think the precursor will be any better if not worst.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

TWS said:


> He will probably get asassinated but I don't think the precursor will be any better if not worst.


I agree....were fucked...


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Watch your ass down there bro, & I'm being serious...


I have had TSA play with my butt cheeks before.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

TWS said:


> I have had TSA play with my butt cheeks before.


Yeah but that was personal....having a Nevada hooker dress up & frisk you don't count.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


>


Be careful what you ask for.....you just might get it...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 19, 2017)

TWS said:


> I have had TSA play with my butt cheeks before.


I got fucked with because of a gatorade i forgot about in my carry on. Lame


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I got fucked with because of a gatorade i forgot about in my carry on. Lame


Gatorade?.....you?..really?!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Gatorade?.....you?..really?!



It was christmas day, and my truck was in the parking lot at Sac. Knowing i was gonna drive back home from the airport on christmas day, i figured i'd be a good boy and keep it sober.
I'm dumb but not that dumb


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Be careful what you ask for.....you just might get it...


 Oh ! Its happening and today is they day !
" Make America great again " starts now , today !


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 19, 2017)

TWS said:


> Oh ! Its happening and today is they day !
> " Make America great again " starts now , today !


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

I hope were all laughing when this is over.....


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3880208


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

This is shaping up to be one of those 'WorldStar' epic fail videos....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

TWS said:


>


........#impeachtrump


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 19, 2017)

TWS said:


>


I think this is cool
https://www.google.com/amp/www.nbcnews.com/storyline/inauguration-2017/amp/it-s-lit-legal-weed-advocates-roll-4-200-joints-n708191?client=safari


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I think this is cool
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.nbcnews.com/storyline/inauguration-2017/amp/it-s-lit-legal-weed-advocates-roll-4-200-joints-n708191?client=safari


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

TWS said:


>


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> This is shaping up to be one of those 'WorldStar' epic fail videos....


 You be sure to record it tomorrow night .


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

TWS said:


> You be sure to record it tomorrow night .


Oh I won't have too, it will be immortalized forever......internet


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


>


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

TWS said:


>


why are you excited? what issue?


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> why are you excited? what issue?


 No issue here except Obamba was issued his walking papers .


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jan 19, 2017)

To squish or to roll is the question. My lazy ass is probably going to roll. Been enjoying this OG Kush. This Winter lull is killing me.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

TWS said:


> No issue here except Obamba was issued his walking papers .


but that happened 4 years ago when he was re-elected....


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> To squish or to roll is the question. My lazy ass is probably going to roll. Been enjoying this OG Kush. This Winter lull is killing me.
> View attachment 3880289


Roll....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> To squish or to roll is the question. My lazy ass is probably going to roll. Been enjoying this OG Kush. This Winter lull is killing me.
> View attachment 3880289


squish it....


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> but that happened 4 years ago when he was re-elected....


 Nope.... his ass is walking today. Yepp back to the streets . Adios.


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

Take a hit of acid with it.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jan 19, 2017)

I rolled lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

Looks bomb braddah


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jan 19, 2017)

TWS said:


> Take a hit of acid with it.


I've got 2 left but I'm good for a minute. I had one of those long hard introverted looks at myself for a couple of hours late that night and it wasn't pleasant. Healthy but highly unpleasant.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

TWS said:


> Nope.... his ass is walking today. Yepp back to the streets . Adios.


trump would never be president if Obama could run for a 3rd term..


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> I've got 2 left but I'm good for a minute. I had one of those long hard introverted looks at myself for a couple of hours late that night and it wasn't pleasant. Healthy but highly unpleasant.


I hate when that happens . Lol The last time I had one of those I over did it licking the tinacture bowl and spoon. Quit smoking cigs on that one. I probably am due for another one . Lol


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jan 19, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> I've got 2 left but I'm good for a minute. I had one of those long hard introverted looks at myself for a couple of hours late that night and it wasn't pleasant. Healthy but highly unpleasant.


A spiritual colonoscopy of sorts.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jan 19, 2017)

TWS said:


> I hate when that happens . Lol The last time I had one of those I over did it licking the tinacture bowl and spoon. Quit smoking cigs on that one. I probably am due for another one . Lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> trump would never be president if Obama could run for a 3rd term..


 Oh hahaha fuck me ! Your as bad as him as sad as it is . That shit is sad . Fucking halarious.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> I rolled lol


You could be Dabbing right now......


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> trump would never be president if Obama could run for a 3rd term..


 The people spoke loud and clear they wanted nothing to do with him or Hilary . Thats some funny shit right there jj.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

TWS said:


> The people spoke loud and clear they wanted nothing to do with him or Hilary . Thats some funny shit right there jj.


Obama wasn't running.....Hillary was. Obama was elected every time he ran for president.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

Actually trump lost the popular vote by several million votes.....


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Obama wasn't running.....Hillary was. Obama was elected every time he ran for president.


So were the Bushes and every president as far as I can remember before Obamba . Even Bill. Does it make it right ? The Demacratic regime is defeated . Own up to it and save the poor excuses.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

TWS said:


> So were the Bushes and every president as far as I can remember before Obamba . Even Bill. Does it make it right ? The Demacratic regime is defeated . Own up to it and save the poor excuses.


then so is the republican regime....trumps' no republican.....


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Actually trump lost the popular vote by several million votes.....


All though not correct, it doesn't matter does it ? Come to think of it im not sure Obamba won the popular vote in his first term.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 19, 2017)

TWS said:


> The people spoke loud and clear they wanted nothing to do with him or Hilary . Thats some funny shit right there jj.


 
Loud and clear?
He lost the popular vote by 3mil.


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> then so is the republican regime....trumps' no republican.....


He's not a force feed republican if that's what you mean . The people are tired of the bullshit.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

There are republicans in Washington today, lining up with democrats against trump. It won't take much to impeach him, he will present a target rich environment.....


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jan 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3880296
> Loud and clear?
> He lost the popular vote by 3mil.


When it comes to government numbers and MSM polls and such I remember that "Figures don't lie but liars figure".


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

I need a dab....brb


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> There are republicans in Washington today, lining up with democrats against trump. It won't take much to impeach him, he's a target rich environment.....


 More funny shit ! How many times did you hear the same shit about Obama and it never happened. Keep digging.


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3880296
> Loud and clear?
> He lost the popular vote by 3mil.


More funny shit right here . MiddlerGuerrilla all ready explained it well and the recent election shows it . Polls ain't worth a shit except for a blow job.
Probably a CNN pole . Funny shit .


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

TWS said:


> More funny shit ! How many times did you hear the same shit about Obama and it never happened. Keep digging.


never...I never thought Obama was in danger of being impeached....not for a second. Trump's coming into office tietering on the edge. trump will go down as the worst president in modern history....if there is any after this.


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> never...I never thought Obama was in danger of being impeached....not for a second. Trump's coming into office tietering on the edge. trump will go down as the worst president in modern history....if there is any after this.


Just watch his speech tomorrow . You will be a Trump supporter after tomorrow night.


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> never...I never thought Obama was in danger of being impeached....not for a second. Trump's coming into office tietering on the edge. trump will go down as the worst president in modern history....if there is any after this.


 I bet they lock him up for covering up for Hillary.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 19, 2017)

TWS said:


> Just watch his speech tomorrow . You will be a Trump supporter after tomorrow night.


LMAO


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

TWS said:


> Just watch his speech tomorrow . You will be a Trump supporter after tomorrow night.


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3880296
> Loud and clear?
> He lost the popular vote by 3mil.


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> LMAO


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 19, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> When it comes to government numbers and MSM polls and such I remember that "Figures don't lie but liars figure".


That's why polster Kellyanne Conway didn't think he was gonna win? Because of 'msm'? 
Her polls showed the same as most other polls.


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> That's why polster Kellyanne Conway didn't think he was gonna win? Because of 'msm'?
> Her polls showed the same as most other polls.


 She was using the pole the wrong way.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 19, 2017)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3880317


God damn i'm gonna miss him. Such a cool cat. Very intelligent.
We go from a great Dem potus to a retard repub president, to Obama, back to a retard repub again. Jesus christ

And yet both of those retard repub potus's lost the popular vote


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

@TWS .."*The crash rate for Tesla Autopilot-equipped vehicles dropped about 40% compared to vehicles without the technology*, according to NHTSA's analysis of mileage and airbag deployment for Tesla vehicles."....
http://www.fool.com/investing/2017/01/19/nhtsa-drops-tesla-autopilot-investigation-highligh.aspx


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> God damn i'm gonna miss him. Such a cool cat. Very intelligent.
> We go from a great Dem potus to a retard repub president, to Obama, back to a retard repub again. Jesus christ
> 
> And yet both of those retard repub potus's lost the popular vote


He stutters


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> @TWS .."*The crash rate for Tesla Autopilot-equipped vehicles dropped about 40% compared to vehicles without the technology*, according to NHTSA's analysis of mileage and airbag deployment for Tesla vehicles."....
> http://www.fool.com/investing/2017/01/19/nhtsa-drops-tesla-autopilot-investigation-highligh.aspx


More unemployment and less population culling = disaster .


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 19, 2017)

TWS said:


> He stutters


Fuckin Lame can't even read off a teleprompter corectly. How embarrassing for us all


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

Michelle 2020......


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

Lets put an Obama back in the White house....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

Wouldn't that fry their asses?.....Trump-lash! lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Wouldn't that fry their asses?.....Trump-lash! lol


Oh yeah dude.
You know who would really fuck with them again?
Michelle with VP


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Michelle 2020......
> View attachment 3880326


Sorry I only think of one position when I see her .


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh yeah dude.
> You know who would really fuck with them again?
> Michelle with VP
> View attachment 3880329


Her too.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh yeah dude.
> You know who would really fuck with them again?
> Michelle with VP
> View attachment 3880329


an Obama & a Clinton back in the white house?!....kinky! I like that!! bravo!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 19, 2017)

TWS said:


> Her too.


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Michelle 2020......
> View attachment 3880326


A very respectable lady. A far cry from Hillary. The idea is entertaining at best. I just want to pull her hair.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

TWS said:


> A very respectable lady. A far cry from Hillary. The idea is entertaining at best. I just want to pull her hair.


see my last post.....


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> never...I never thought Obama was in danger of being impeached....not for a second. Trump's coming into office tietering on the edge. trump will go down as the worst president in modern history....if there is any after this.[


I think we just finished living through 8 years of the worst President.


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> see my last post.....


Well shit . At that rate we can have Ivanka for AG and Melania for secretary and we can just have a white house of clams.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

TWS said:


> Well shit . At that rate we can have Ivanka for AG and Melania for secretary and we can just have a white house of clams.


I'll take that over what's about to happen....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I think we just finished living through 8 years of the worst President.


History will reflect very well on Obama's legacy, especially compared to what's about to happen next.


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> I'll take that over what's about to happen....


You'll be a supporter after tomorrow .


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> History will reflect very well on Obama's legacy, especially compared to what's about to happen next.


Do I have to post the island pic again ?


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> History will reflect very well on Obama's legacy, especially compared to what's about to happen next.


He's a little late to the party.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

TWS said:


> You'll be a supporter after tomorrow .


it's the day after tomorrow I'm worried about. Nothing trump will say tomorrow will change my opinion of him. He will have to do it thru actions & sadly he's not capable.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 19, 2017)

TWS said:


> You'll be a supporter after tomorrow .


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

Long Hard Times to Come.....


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 19, 2017)

I know tomorrow Trump will be banging a hottie in office!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I know tomorrow Trump will be banging a hottie in office!


I threw up in my mouth a little there........


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 19, 2017)

Trump was not my choice for this job.
I fear what may happen in the next few years under his watch. The dude doesn't lose, and I fear that the most. We are ALL his pawns in his world, and he will not hesitate to sacrifice us. If we get into a pissing match with China or Russia, we're all fucked. We don't own the technical superiority over them any more, they own that over us. 
In saying that, I'm an AMERICAN! 
He is my PRESIDENT!
So I support him as my president. 
I just hope my gut feeling is wrong about him and he can make the USA a better place, but I have my doubts. We'll be involved in some "stupid shit" in no time if I read the writing on the wall correctly. I've miss read it before, I sure hope I am again.
.
So, President Trump, I wish you the best of luck. Please keep doing the right thing by providing the residents of this great country the opportunity of LIFE, LIBERTY, and OUR PURSUIT OF HAPPINESS! 
God bless America.....she needs it.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

treemansbuds said:


> Trump was not my choice for this job.
> I fear what may happen in the next few years under his watch. The dude doesn't lose, and I fear that the most. We are ALL his pawns in his world, and he will not hesitate to sacrifice us. If we get into a pissing match with China or Russia, we're all fucked. We don't own the technical superiority over them any more, they own that over us.
> In saying that, I'm an AMERICAN!
> He is my PRESIDENT!
> ...


Bass Pro Shop has 12ga 00Buck on sale & best of luck brother, I'll see you on the other side


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

One well placed high altitude EMP strike would take our electric grid down & bring America to it's knees.....


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Bass Pro Shop has 12ga 00Buck on sale & best of luck brother, I'll see you on the other side


 How's that fox hole doing ?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

TWS said:


> How's that fox hole doing ?


it's never too late to start digging.....


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> I threw up in my mouth a little there........


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> it's never too late to start digging.....


My swimming pool is empty . All three of us can fit. Lol


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2017)

TWS said:


> My swimming pool is empty . All three of us can fit. Lol


If you can make it back up here after shit hits the fan bro, you know your always welcome at our place.......bring ammo


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2017)

If we're still here after the end of the month we might have to start the last show n tell thread. Lol


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2017)

TWS said:


> If we're still here after the end of the month we might have to start the last show n tell thread. Lol


You looking too far ahead....just live in the moment


----------



## TWS (Jan 20, 2017)

doublejj said:


> You looking too far ahead....just live in the moment


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 20, 2017)

page 458 had the word trump in a post skipped to 465 still trump is on the page...

yanks fretting much? get the fuck over it and jump on what ever train is gonna make the gravy and charge accordingly.

Then when that circle turns do it again ...


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 20, 2017)

Walmart has those nice red Trump hats on sale $19.99 i picked one up a box of #4 Buck shot,they wore all out of the 00 Buck


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 20, 2017)

@nuggs sour kush


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 20, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> Walmart has those nice red Trump hats on sale $19.99 i picked one up a box of #4 Buck shot,they wore all out of the 00 Buck


I like getting the rifled slugs from there, can't beat the price. I keep scoping out the case for the killer priced .308(brass) they're supposed to carry, but they are always out


----------



## TWS (Jan 20, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> Walmart has those nice red Trump hats on sale $19.99 i picked one up a box of #4 Buck shot,they wore all out of the 00 Buck


 I be getting a hat today . All ready have ammo .


----------



## TWS (Jan 20, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I like getting the rifled slugs from there, can't beat the price. I keep scoping out the case for the killer priced .308(brass) they're supposed to carry, but they are always out


What are you gonna shoot ? A deer ?


----------



## TWS (Jan 20, 2017)

TWS said:


> I be getting a hat today . All ready have ammo .


Oh yea and some hair spray .


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 20, 2017)

TWS said:


> What are you gonna shoot ? A deer ?


Not much of a hunter here. I like blowing shit up though, and i occasionally like target practicing at the range

All my guns will remain in storage even after today. I ain't scared enough about trump to keep them at the pad YET.


----------



## TWS (Jan 20, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Not much of a hunter here. I like blowing shit up though, and i occasionally like target practicing at the range
> 
> All my guns will remain in storage even after today. I ain't scared enough to keep them at the pad YET.


California took the tanerite away . Can't blame that on jerry brown.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 20, 2017)

TWS said:


> California took the tanerite away . Can't blame that on jerry brown.


I never did get to try that shit.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 20, 2017)

#appropriate


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 20, 2017)

Dear Obama:


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 20, 2017)

Dear Obama:





Haha


----------



## TWS (Jan 20, 2017)

Happy inaugural ! 

 

Much laters big O .
can't say I'll miss ya .


----------



## TWS (Jan 20, 2017)

Y'all can get out of bed now and face the music. Aeroknow did.n you can do it too.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 20, 2017)

TWS said:


> Y'all can get out of bed now and face the music. Aeroknow did.n you can do it too.
> 
> View attachment 3880602


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 20, 2017)

TWS said:


> 10 ft cieling . Gavitas eventually .
> I'm out of shape .



Lol, beer belly slowing you down these days.
Nice sheet rock job (snicker)


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 20, 2017)

TWS said:


> Braddah
> 
> View attachment 3871456



Clean your house, lazy drunk.


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 20, 2017)

Donald J Trump does not respect patients rights. good luck, derelict.


----------



## TWS (Jan 20, 2017)

Justin-case said:


> Donald J Trump does not respect patients rights. good luck, derelict.


 What's that ? Did you say deeper ?


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 20, 2017)

TWS said:


> What's that ? Did you say deeper ?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2017)

Black days......


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 20, 2017)

America's first....Buy American and Hire American! DJ Triump baby!!!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> America's first....Buy American and Hire American! DJ Triump baby!!!


too bad trump don't believe that.....look at his wife


----------



## TWS (Jan 20, 2017)

doublejj said:


> too bad trump don't believe that.....look at his wife


All of them have been mail order brides. It's a trade agreement . 

Let's all join in to sing the national anthem you proud americans.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 20, 2017)

doublejj said:


> too bad trump don't believe that.....look at his wife


I know she is a hot piece of ass!!! We bleed 1 color and thats Patriot Red!!! Put on your hat JJ its now time to celebrate our 45th!!!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2017)

TWS said:


> All of them have been mail order brides. It's a trade agreement .
> 
> Let's all join in to sing the national anthem you proud americans.


I'm too busy digging ......


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## TWS (Jan 20, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Black days......


Better dig.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 20, 2017)

I am back to being a PROUD AMERICAN again!!!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2017)

TWS said:


> Better dig.


I'm buying a tractor as soon as we close escrow.....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I am back to being a PROUD AMERICAN again!!!


you can take my place.....there should be plenty of room now


----------



## TWS (Jan 20, 2017)

doublejj said:


> I'm buying a tractor as soon as we close escrow.....


 You might not have that long.


----------



## TWS (Jan 20, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


Give it a good spin.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 20, 2017)

doublejj said:


> you can take my place.....there should be plenty of room now


Its ok i know how u feel JJ i felt that same way the last 8 years. It sucks but its America!!!!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2017)

TWS said:


> You might not have that long.


Well, we have Bobby's tractor right now, because he's on vacation & didn't want to leave it at his place. I will use it if I have too....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Its ok i know how u feel JJ i felt that same way the last 8 years. It sucks but its America!!!!


I feel yur pain......


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 20, 2017)

TWS said:


> Give it a good spin.


----------



## TWS (Jan 20, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Well, we have Bobbie's tractor right now, because he's on vacation & didn't want to leave it at his place. I will use it if I have too....


 He's probably out taking acid and drinking whiskey, celebrating the new president.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2017)

TWS said:


> He's probably out taking acid and drinking whiskey, celebrating the new president.


Yeah, that's Bobby....


----------



## TWS (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2017)

Saddest day in US political history IMHO.


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2017)

Thinking about buyin the civilian version
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/M249_light_machine_gun


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2017)

beachball said:


> Saddest day in US political history IMHO.


"They ain't found a way to kill me yet"......


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2017)

beachball said:


> Thinking about buyin the civilian version
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/M249_light_machine_gun


do you still have the 30/06' I gave you?....


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2017)

Looks like the peeps over at Anonymous got some digital skinny on #45. Cannot wait to here it.


----------



## TWS (Jan 20, 2017)

Lol.


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2017)

doublejj said:


> do you still have the 30/06' I gave you?....


Indeed I do and I put a huge scope on it and am looking to expand the clip to a Banana style. Thanks again for that great gift brother.


----------



## TWS (Jan 20, 2017)

Yepp, all you mofos are doomed.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2017)

beachball said:


> Indeed I do and I put a huge scope on it and am looking to expand the clip to a Banana style. Thanks again for that great gift brother.


It will serve you well in the days ahead, keep your ammo dry.


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2017)

Shoot I made it through #43, but this new guy is a tad sketchy.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 20, 2017)

beachball said:


> Thinking about buyin the civilian version
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/M249_light_machine_gun


I wanna turn my m1a socom16

Into this:

Or possibly maybe this:

Or most likely this:


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2017)

doublejj said:


> It will serve you well in the days ahead, keep your ammo dry.


Buying a membership at the range for me and the woman. It is set up for rifles too. I got an M1 carbine too. Korean vintage. I was surprised to learn that the guy who invented the M1 was a moonshiner doing time for that and murder.


----------



## TWS (Jan 20, 2017)

I wouldn't be surprised if someone knocks your doors.


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2017)

Avon calling?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 20, 2017)

Not much to change with my standard m1a though. Fucking favorite gun
 
Without the scope though. Love the battle sightsz


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2017)

Steel sites work in a pinch, nice gun BTW


----------



## TWS (Jan 20, 2017)

beachball said:


> Avon calling?


 No..... amway selling kotex


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2017)

TWS said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if someone knocks your doors.


They got to get passed the Claymore's first as we cannot have them inside the wire LOL


----------



## TWS (Jan 20, 2017)

beachball said:


> They got to get passed the Claymore's first as we cannot have them inside the wire LOL


 That was the best one all morning . Lol


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2017)

TWS said:


> No..... amway selling kotex


I will store them next to my Depends.


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 20, 2017)

Nothing swings and points like a Benelli m4 & it shoots like a cream puff


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> Nothing swings and points like a Benelli m4 & it shoots like a cream puff


Those are superior weapons. A little spendy but you get what ya pay for.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2017)

I don't have the eyesight for my rifle any longer so I'll have to pass that to one of the crew when SHTF. 12ga is more my style, 00buck is a 9 round burst of .30cal bullets with one pull of the trigger & pretty lethal out to 75yds. Keep a lot of heads down with a pump 12ga...


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2017)

doublejj said:


> I don't have the eyesight for my rifle any longer so I'll have to pass that to one of the crew. 12ga is more my style, 00buck is a 9 round burst of .30cal bullets & pretty lethal out to 75yds. Keep a lot of heads down with a pump 12ga...


Very effective for home protection, got a 12g too. I got a freakin arsenal and most of it I inherited from military father in law, a retired legal officer aboard the Kitty hawk. Most of them were confiscations.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2017)

beachball said:


> Very effective for home protection, got a 12g too. I got a freakin arsenal and most of it I inherited from military father in law, a retired legal officer aboard the Kitty hawk. Most of them were confiscations.


sounds like were covered bro......just need to dig our foxhole


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2017)

Get that back hoe and life will be good for hole digging LOL . Berm home!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2017)

beachball said:


> Get that back hoe and life will be good for hole digging LOL . Berm home!


You know where I will be....


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2017)

Your in escrow?


----------



## BM9AGS (Jan 20, 2017)

Just shot this the other week. Carl g. It's a beast.

Was also shooting the AX .50 out to 1720m. But not as cool as the Carl G


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2017)

BM9AGS said:


> Just shot this the other week. Carl g. It's a beast.


Sweet! LOL


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2017)

beachball said:


> Your in escrow?


we have an agreement to buy, but he wants to finish up some re-modeling before we get an appraisal that I can take to the bank. should be 2 weeks


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2017)

I see, wishing you all the best.


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2017)

I remember that we had luckily installed a carbon monoxide detector, the appraiser said it would be a necessity for a purchase or refinance.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2017)

beachball said:


> I remember that we had luckily installed a carbon monoxide detector, the appraiser said it would be a necessity for a purchase or refinance.


fortunately I qualify for a 100% VA loan....0 down


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2017)

doublejj said:


> fortunately I qualify for a 100% VA loan....0 down


Your sacrifices are paying off, NICE!


----------



## BM9AGS (Jan 20, 2017)

doublejj said:


> fortunately I qualify for a 100% VA loan....0 down


Yes. Good for you. I think the cap is 600k. Which in LA gets you something you wouldn't pay 600k for


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2017)

BM9AGS said:


> Yes. Good for you. I think the cap is 600k. Which in LA gets you something you wouldn't pay 600k for


Yep, people come out here to buy and live in warm weather, then they find out what their money will get them...


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2017)

Hella rain right now, I got to go, I am outta here, have the best day possible everybody


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2017)

beachball said:


> Hella rain right now, I got to go, I am outta here, have the best day possible everybody


it can only go up from here......


----------



## STX.OrganicGuerilla (Jan 20, 2017)

Plant problems is dead.
need help with a plan of action.


----------



## STX.OrganicGuerilla (Jan 20, 2017)

I was told the single leaves are a sign of re-veg but how can I get her to mature what she has?


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2017)

Fake it out,make it believe that winter is coming by reducing light, it will start the maturation process.


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2017)

S


STX.OrganicGuerilla said:


> I was told the single leaves are a sign of re-veg but how can I get her to mature what she has?


Good info right here
https://sensiseeds.com/en/blog/everything-you-ever-needed-to-know-about-cannabis-leaves/


----------



## 757growin (Jan 20, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I think we just finished living through 8 years of the worst President.


You liked being in Iraq? Bush's bullshit war that put the whole middle east in turmoil and our country in great debt. Good times those bush years! Lols. Oh and he locked Tommy Chong up for selling bongs.. good times a coming again.


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2017)

Huff post said that pro pot forces will light up 4,200 joints at 4 minutes and 20 seconds into his speech. Wonder how that went?


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2017)

If #45 leaves pro-pot states alone, I will give credit when credit is due. Infuriating lefties/righties is sport to some folks. It is divisive any way you look at it. After #43 left office it really took off so some folks could hide their prejudices behind their politics. Shameful shit right there. BTW America 1st slogan originated in 1941 by AMERICANS BLAMING THE MARCH TO WAR AGAINST HITLER AS AN AMERICAN JEWISH PLOT. Lindburgh used it in a speech and was condemned for his antisemite stance...if we forget history we are condemned to repeat it.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 20, 2017)

I have a feeling Trump will be about as good for weed as Obama was for gun sales. I bet he takes away about as many joints door to door as Obama did ARs lol.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 20, 2017)

Smidge34 said:


> I have a feeling Trump will be about as good for weed as Obama was for gun sales. I bet he takes away about as many joints door to door as Obama did ARs lol.


Most of us wouldn't worry if all we had is joints. Those ar15 sales were federally approved, not so much on those joints


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2017)

Smidge34 said:


> I have a feeling Trump will be about as good for weed as Obama was for gun sales. I bet he takes away about as many joints door to door as Obama did ARs lol.


I like the way you think, Smidge


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2017)

757growin said:


> Most of us wouldn't worry if all we had is joints. Those ar15 sales were federally approved, not so much on those joints


Federally approved weed...now there is a novel concept. One guy in the entire US gets federally approved weed grown in some place in Mississippi for his particular ailment. The federal government owns a patent on weed. All this makes my head throb....more Plemon please.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 20, 2017)

757growin said:


> You liked being in Iraq? Bush's bullshit war that put the whole middle east in turmoil and our country in great debt. Good times those bush years! Lols. Oh and he locked Tommy Chong up for selling bongs.. good times a coming again.


Bush gave us 2 raises a year Obama gave us NONE!!!! That was while I was active. When I retired I declined the presidentail letter from Obama.I didnt want his name on any of my awards!!! If i was in DC i would of shot an RPG at his helo when he left!


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Bush gave us 2 raises a year Obama gave us NONE!!!! That was while I was active. When I retired I declined the presidentail letter from Obama.I didnt want him name on any of my awards!!!


Go here, just sayin...
http://occupydemocrats.com/2016/07/04/republicans-silent-pres-obama-gives-soldiers-biggest-raise-5-years-2/


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 20, 2017)

beachball said:


> Go here, just sayin...
> http://occupydemocrats.com/2016/07/04/republicans-silent-pres-obama-gives-soldiers-biggest-raise-5-years-2/


Thats after i had retired. I was saying while I was active till early 2012.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 20, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Bush gave us 2 raises a year Obama gave us NONE!!!! That was while I was active. When I retired I declined the presidentail letter from Obama.I didnt want his name on any of my awards!!! If i was in DC i would of shot an RPG at his helo when he left!


The raises weren't that good bro and what year did we get 2 raises no less years? He let the people who attacked our homeland get away with it and fought the oil war for Cheyney in iraq.


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thats after i had retired. I was saying while I was active till early 2012.


But the fact remains, and it is unfortunate that you did not get any of the largest raise in military history made by President Obama. Timing is everything. BTW , HUD has as of today made mortgages more expensive, by $500 a year on orders from the new president.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 20, 2017)

Nope 


beachball said:


> But the fact remains, and it is unfortunate that you did not get any of the largest raise in military history made by President Obama. Timing is everything. BTW , HUD has as of today made mortgages more expensive, by $500 a year on orders from the new president.


Yeah timing is everything and while i was in, Bush's raises were the highest and we got them twice a year!


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Nope
> 
> Yeah timing is everything and while i was in, Bush's raises were the highest and we got them twice a year!


You have your right to your opinion but not your own facts. But I understand your frustration. How sweet is that Kool aid? You are putting the Con in conservative and it is not working. Best wishes in your new administrator's term.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 20, 2017)

https://www.navycs.com/charts/

President military pay charts. Not twice a year. But some nice ones under bush. If you didn't like the way Obama paid the military check the estimates that trump is gonna give !


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2017)

Ya know, the more one thinks about this fellow with the pay raise issue and not getting one, perhaps his superiors were thinking he did not deserve one. IDK, jus sayin...I am sure that is not the case...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 20, 2017)

My frustration are these floods after i just spent $480.00 fixing my car. Lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 20, 2017)

beachball said:


> Ya know, the more one thinks about this fellow with the pay raise issue and not getting one, perhaps his superiors were thinking he did not deserve one. IDK, jus sayin...I am sure that is not the case...


I deserve more than a raise bud. I sacrificed 20 years of my life for this country


----------



## 757growin (Jan 20, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I deserve more than a raise bud. I sacrificed 20 years of my life for this country


Definitely do bro. Fmly was a fast promoter in the military for sure, knowing his rank at retirement. That probably what made it feel like twice a year raises for you. That and every 2 years you get your enlistment anniversary bump in pay.


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I deserve more than a raise bud. I sacrificed 20 years of my life for this country


Great. Thanks for your service.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 20, 2017)

beachball said:


> Great. Thanks for your service.


Your welcome. I am very honored when people thank me for that! Means a lot to me and my family!


----------



## 757growin (Jan 20, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Fiscal years it was 2 a year
> 
> Your welcome. I am very honored when people thank me for that! Means a lot to me and my family!


I'm not sure what you mean by fiscal years. I know fiscal years in the military run from Oct to oct. Congress is equal in setting the military budget and pay as the president. And Obama worked with a do nothing Republican led congress. Show me a chart or something with two pay raises. I linked one for you that shows bushes pay raises.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 20, 2017)

Hey look at it this way, now we get to blame everything on Trump


----------



## beachball (Jan 20, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Your welcome. I am very honored when people thank me for that! Means a lot to me and my family!





Aeroknow said:


> Hey look at it this way, now we get to blame everything on Trump


No reason to have a double standard...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Your welcome. I am very honored when people thank me for that! Means a lot to me and my family!


....
P.S. Welcome home bro(hugs)


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks, I need a boat down here so i can do deliveries in the floods! Lol


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 20, 2017)

TWS said:


> .
> Fucking HD made me fat and out of shape .


You need never were in shape


----------



## 757growin (Jan 20, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thanks, I need a boat down here so i can do deliveries in the floods! Lol


I can see a new River from my house and a brand new 2 acre pond on someone's property. Be safe dude roads are bad!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 20, 2017)

Is this El Nino? Couple years late


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Is this El Nino? Couple years late


yeah I think they had their model turned upside down...lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 20, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Is this El Nino? Couple years late


It's most likely only going to get much more screwy.

Good thing trump already got rid of the term Climate Change from the White House website.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> It's most likely only going to get much more screwy.
> 
> Good thing trump already got rid of the term Climate Change from the White House website.


The white house website now highlights Milanias QVC jewelry line....lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 20, 2017)

doublejj said:


> The white house website now highlights Milanias QVC jewelry line....lol


What, no Ivanka dress?


----------



## STX.OrganicGuerilla (Jan 20, 2017)

Thank you @beachall!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> What, no Ivanka dress?


yeah....maybe her entire fashion line


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 20, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> It's most likely only going to get much more screwy.
> 
> Good thing trump already got rid of the term Climate Change from the White House website.


A perfect example of how he's going to help ALL Americans!
Continue to deny climate change. Perfect.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> A perfect example of how he's going to help ALL Americans!
> Continue to deny climate change. Perfect.


More fracking & open the coal mines.....who needs clean air?


----------



## STX.OrganicGuerilla (Jan 20, 2017)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/slight-twist-of-the-leaves-near-bud-sites.932336/


----------



## bobqp (Jan 20, 2017)

just some pics of some plants i havnt been able to see for a while.most plants havnt stretched or shown sex yet. MOSTLY sativa plants called sweet sativa 100 percent sativa and a couple of ww x bb and a serious 6 female and 3 tnr plants


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2017)

Trump = Made in China lol


----------



## beachball (Jan 21, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Trump = Made in China lol


Strange Days ahead. I am glad that we live in a Democratic Republic. One big check and balance. I understand the military did not give him the Tanks and 50 jet fly over, what next? A soccer field with 10,000 people all dressed the same doing routines for Dearest Leader?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 21, 2017)

beachball said:


> Strange Days ahead. I am glad that we live in a Democratic Republic. One big check and balance. I understand the military did not give him the Tanks and 50 jet fly over, what next? A soccer field with 10,000 people all dressed the same doing routines for Dearest Leader?


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 21, 2017)

Man, the far righties cried and predicted the end for 8 years and it looks like the lefties are gonna pick those tinfoil hats right up and wear them proudly lmao.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 21, 2017)

Well it's been proven the righties were absolutely wrong over the last 8 years about their guns and Obama being a secret Muslim and whatever else they conspired. The left hasn't been proven wrong about anything as far as trump is concerned...


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 21, 2017)

Be careful wearing that hat outdoors in San Diego right now bro lol, might get struck by a bolt of lightening. My buddy who lives there posted video on FB of a car floating down the street.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 21, 2017)

Smidge34 said:


> Be careful wearing that hat outdoors in San Diego right now bro lol. My buddy who lives there posted video on FB of a car floating down the street.


Hey when Bush got elected his 1st round I bet a buddy that night 5 grand he would have us in a war within his 1st year. I havent seen a republican President yet that does not enjoy the war on drugs. So my concerns are legit imo. Where do you even buy tin foil for a hat? I can only find aluminium. Weren't you worried about Obama taking your guns? I may have to go dig through some of your old posts


----------



## TWS (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Justin-case (Jan 21, 2017)

TWS said:


>




Good morning, tiny wanged stoner or is it talking while sucking?


----------



## bi polar express (Jan 21, 2017)

Justin-case said:


> Good morning, tiny wanged stoner or is it talking while sucking?


Why you slobn on tws ting wang. Haha I bet that pic in your avatar is for real you


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 21, 2017)

bi polar express said:


> Why you slobn on tws ting wang. Haha I bet that pic in your avatar is for real you



Yep, im a tiny cock sucking lorax. How'd you guess?


----------



## bi polar express (Jan 21, 2017)

O


Justin-case said:


> Yep, im a tiny cock sucking lorax. How'd you guess?


Didn't I saw the pic so you kinda gave it away no guessing needed


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 21, 2017)

bi polar express said:


> O
> Didn't I saw the pic so you kinda gave it away no guessing needed



You're pretty bright, for a simpleton


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 21, 2017)

I hope Trump has a plan to save the sardines from the warm El nino currents


----------



## TWS (Jan 21, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> I hope Trump has a plan to save the sardines from the warm El nino currents


Bring back the anchovy and the Albacore.


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 21, 2017)

TWS said:


> Bring back the anchovy and the Albacore.



Make growing in kiddie pools great again


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 21, 2017)

TWS said:


> Bring back the anchovy and the Albacore.



Every time you take a shower, its literally our piss and shit from norcal, you're welcome


----------



## bi polar express (Jan 21, 2017)

Justin-case said:


> Thank goodness, otherwise I might not be here today triggering you


Since I your new step daddy I think ima make your bed time 8 o clock an take your internet privileges away


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 21, 2017)

757growin said:


> Hey when Bush got elected his 1st round I bet a buddy that night 5 grand he would have us in a war within his 1st year. I havent seen a republican President yet that does not enjoy the war on drugs. So my concerns are legit imo. Where do you even buy tin foil for a hat? I can only find aluminium. Weren't you worried about Obama taking your guns? I may have to go dig through some of your old posts


I live in the great Commonwealth of Kentucky and don't sweat my 2nd Amendment right. Ain't nobody fucking with our guns, just sisters.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 21, 2017)

This will put a smile on your face! Something we can all enjoy!


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 21, 2017)

TWS said:


> Bring back the anchovy and the Albacore.


 Missed out on the Albacore myself but plenty of Rat yellow tails & dorado. Dusting off the equipment should be a good season


----------



## doublejj (Jan 21, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> Missed out on the Albacore myself but plenty of Rat yellow tails & dorado. Dusting off the equipment should be a good season


make room for me.....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 21, 2017)

trump is going to re-open the coal mines for the good of us all....


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 21, 2017)

doublejj said:


> make room for me.....


she just picked up a smaller boat 46ft. with a ten scoop bait tank should be nice for the coronados or the tuna pens if there are any this year.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 21, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> she just picked up a smaller boat 46ft. with a ten scoop bait tank should be nice for the coronados or the tuna pens if there are any this year.


I'm hoping the albi's show in NorCal this summer.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 21, 2017)

Is this the outdoor thread ? Or just a thread for egos


----------



## beachball (Jan 21, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Is this the outdoor thread ? Or just a thread for egos


Outdoors is the only place large enough for some egos to be stored, LOL


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 21, 2017)

757growin said:


> Hey when Bush got elected his 1st round I bet a buddy that night 5 grand he would have us in a war within his 1st year. I havent seen a republican President yet that does not enjoy the war on drugs. So my concerns are legit imo. Where do you even buy tin foil for a hat? I can only find aluminium. Weren't you worried about Obama taking your guns? I may have to go dig through some of your old posts


That Star Killer pull snap is some of the best pull snap i ever smoked!!! I love the taste too and i am not a fan of shatter or pull snap! Very nice work sir!!!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 21, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Is this the outdoor thread ? Or just a thread for egos


I'm just baiting TWS.....he loves it lol


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 21, 2017)

Are you going to start a 2017 Outdoor thread, or I could just remove the year from the title of this one?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 21, 2017)

rollitup said:


> Are you going to start a 2017 Outdoor thread, or I could just remove the year from the title of this one?


UB already started a 2017 thread & nobody is using it....lol


----------



## beachball (Jan 21, 2017)

doublejj said:


> UB already started a 2017 thread & nobody is using it....lol


Black D.O.G looks like a winner this year.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 21, 2017)

beachball said:


> Black D.O.G looks like a winner this year.View attachment 3881713


Looks killer bro.
I just grew out 20 of them beans indoor. 50/50 purple/nonpurple phenos. The bud was alright i guess, but very lightweight. Buds look decent size, but very light on a scale. I'm bumbed. I've always found a good keeper in hso seeds, except their emdog, and now blackdog


----------



## 757growin (Jan 21, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Is this the outdoor thread ? Or just a thread for egos


Its winter up north. We need you southern boys to post pics and we aren't seeing any posted. So really ruby it's your fault. Where's that sour kush plant?


----------



## beachball (Jan 21, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Looks killer bro.
> I just grew out 20 of them beans indoor. 50/50 purple/nonpurple phenos. The bud was alright i guess, but very lightweight. Buds look decent size, but very light on a scale. I'm bumbed. I've always found a good keeper in hso seeds, except their emdog, and now blackdog


Good info right there, thanks.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 21, 2017)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> That Star Killer pull snap is some of the best pull snap i ever smoked!!! I love the taste too and i am not a fan of shatter or pull snap! Very nice work sir!!!


Mucho gracias amigo! I knew that skywalker Flav would get ya! Glad it did you right. Watch out cause the giesel leaves a funky funky after taste.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 21, 2017)

757growin said:


> Its winter up north. We need you southern boys to post pics and we aren't seeing any posted. So really ruby it's your fault. Where's that sour kush plant?


Right here


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 21, 2017)

Goodnight ladies!!! Or goodlight ladies??? Hahaha Happy Growing!!! @757growin


----------



## doublejj (Jan 21, 2017)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Goodnight ladies!!! Or goodlight ladies??? Hahaha Happy Growing!!! @757growin
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881794 View attachment 3881799


beautiful sight....


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 21, 2017)

My second lot of random bagseeds.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 21, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Right here
> View attachment 3881778 View attachment 3881779


Very nice! On your way to a stellar year. Keep it up and thanks for sharing!


----------



## 757growin (Jan 21, 2017)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Goodnight ladies!!! Or goodlight ladies??? Hahaha Happy Growing!!! @757growin
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881794 View attachment 3881799


It's like a jungle in there bro. Hella nice all the way. That hard work looks like it's paying off.
I'm a little behind but going up north with a van to get trays of teens next week. Hope to put them out to flower Feb 4th


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 21, 2017)

757growin said:


> Very nice! On your way to a stellar year. Keep it up and thanks for sharing!


I get as much enjoyment as watching you guys in your season proper than i get doing my smaller plants


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 22, 2017)

rollitup said:


> Are you going to start a 2017 Outdoor thread, or I could just remove the year from the title of this one?


we do need a new one.
Quick before Trump steals 2017 and loses it on the stock market..like all those pensioners who invested In DJT stock and he ripped off...that was a huge success according to Trump...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 22, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I get as much enjoyment as watching you guys in your season proper than i get doing my smaller plants


dont put yourself down Ruby. You grow bloody well for a backyard'er. You know ur shit.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 22, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> dont put yourself down Ruby. You grow bloody well for a backyard'er. You know ur shit.


I just keep it in the basket a bit bro cos to me a pounder is a monster lol


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 22, 2017)

You do fine RubyFruit.


----------



## beachball (Jan 22, 2017)

Hey Ruby you are the best Aussie outdoorsman I know! Keep up the good posts, reading you is interesting, informative and I enjoy it. Thanks!


----------



## beachball (Jan 22, 2017)

Crank it up!


----------



## vino4russ (Jan 22, 2017)

TWS said:


> Bring back the anchovy and the Albacore.


I second that brotha


----------



## doublejj (Jan 22, 2017)

PSA......when you are stopped by federal agents they WILL google you & read your information & BTW lying to a federal agent is a felony.....welcome to 2017


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 22, 2017)

I know @doublejj is gonna think I'm crazy for making bubble instead of kief  but I'm cranking out the bubble today so i can squish when dry.
Loving my new 20gal wash machine

But dealing with the last 20 gal bag-25 micron is killing me. Must come up with a better way.


I no likey making kief because i get allergic big time.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 22, 2017)

doublejj said:


> PSA......when you are stopped by federal agents they WILL google you & read your information & BTW lying to a federal agent is a felony.....welcome to 2017


I don't talk to police without a lawyer, federal or not.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I know @doublejj is gonna think I'm crazy for making bubble instead of kief  but I'm cranking out the bubble today so i can squish when dry.
> Loving my new 20gal wash machine
> View attachment 3882375
> But dealing with the last 20 gal bag-25 micron is killing me. Must come up with a better way.
> ...


Have your tried the cement mixer? I just got my cone in the mail the other day. Now need a cement mixer!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 22, 2017)

757growin said:


> Have your tried the cement mixer? I just got my cone in the mail the other day. Now need a cement mixer!


Very allergic to the kief. That contraption you guys got would kill me lol.

Been running 800-1000g's of trim at a time in the 20 gal machine. 1.5 cycles(22-23 min) and done. But then the work happens


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 22, 2017)

i did the dry ice thing in a 5 gal bucket with a bubble bag thing a couple weeks ago. I'm still fucked up from it lol
My dumbass didn't wear a mask though, so


----------



## 757growin (Jan 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> i did the dry ice thing in a 5 gal bucket with a bubble bag thing a couple weeks ago. I'm still fucked up from it lol
> My dumbass didn't wear a mask though, so


That ways makes my arms tired! Lols. I'm looking forward to a machine doing it


----------



## doublejj (Jan 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I know @doublejj is gonna think I'm crazy for making bubble instead of kief  but I'm cranking out the bubble today so i can squish when dry.
> Loving my new 20gal wash machine
> View attachment 3882375
> But dealing with the last 20 gal bag-25 micron is killing me. Must come up with a better way.
> ...


keif is easier to make...good luck bro


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 22, 2017)

beachball said:


> Hey Ruby you are the best Aussie outdoorsman I know! Keep up the good posts, reading you is interesting, informative and I enjoy it. Thanks!


Thanks bro
Not the best just good ill accept but its all due to being on riu since 2014...my grows have tripled in quality thanks to everything ive learnt on here for sure..especially making my own soil mix and what strains work well in my area


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 22, 2017)

Meanwhile..in the forest..


----------



## fumble (Jan 23, 2017)

757growin said:


> Have your tried the cement mixer? I just got my cone in the mail the other day. Now need a cement mixer!


You got the link for that cone? I need to order. We will be getting a cement mixer next trip off the mountain


----------



## 757growin (Jan 23, 2017)

fumble said:


> You got the link for that cone? I need to order. We will be getting a cement mixer next trip off the mountain


Here's ya go. @doublejj recommended the 125 micron screen. I grabbed 4 myself. 
http://www.durokon.com/specialty-ag-tools/extraction-contraption/zenport-ec-101-plant-essence-lipid-oil-extraction-contraption


----------



## doublejj (Jan 23, 2017)

757growin said:


> Here's ya go. @doublejj recommended the 125 micron screen. I grabbed 4 myself.
> http://www.durokon.com/specialty-ag-tools/extraction-contraption/zenport-ec-101-plant-essence-lipid-oil-extraction-contraption


----------



## doublejj (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## BLVDog (Jan 23, 2017)

I just got like an inch of snow in 5mins


----------



## sandhill larry (Jan 23, 2017)

Harvest time has been a long time gone. But I have my Spring crop in the ground. 

 

Here is the Fromage d'ane {Donkey Kong X Cindy's Blue Cheese}


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 23, 2017)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3883097
> 
> View attachment 3883098
> 
> ...


I scored some of those 4x6 220micron bags to run flower for our plates. Oh yeah buddy. Didn't loose yield, but squishing 20g's at a time now. Fuck yeah! Now we're talking bro.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 23, 2017)

@doublejj
I talked to Levi and he gave me some good tips.
Put some plywood under the bottom plate. Put some leather in between the ram and the top plate.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 23, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @doublejj
> I talked to Levi and he gave me some good tips.
> Put some plywood under the bottom plate. Put some leather in between the ram and the top plate.
> View attachment 3883411 View attachment 3883412


why?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 23, 2017)

doublejj said:


> why?


Help to even out the temps.
That lower plate looses allot of heat to the steel underneath.
And i figure the leather up top will help prolong the life of the ram?

After like 5 squishes, i was getting some weird shit happening. More blowouts and seepage through the paper.
I called him looking to upgrade to a dual controller, and figured out why i was having those problems.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 23, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Help to even out the temps.
> That lower plate looses allot of heat to the steel underneath.
> And i figure the leather up top will help prolong the life of the ram?
> 
> ...


Oh I see....I keep the plates together between squishes to keep both hot. And I was having trouble keeping the top plate tight on the round ram shaft, had to keep re-tighting. So I drilled 2 slight indent holes in the shaft where the setscrews are. Now the top plate can rock side to side & find it's own level when I bring the ram down. The set screws don't have to be tight. stopped my blowouts.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 23, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Oh I see....I keep the plates together between squishes to keep both hot. And I was having trouble keeping the top plate tight on round the ram shaft, had to keep re-tighting. So I drilled 2 slight indent holes in the shaft where the setscrews are. Now the top plate can rock back & forth & find it's own level when I bring the ram down. The set screws don't have to be tight. stopped my blowouts.


Yeah, putting the plates back together every few/5 squishes helps for sure
I wasn't having problems squishing concentrates really, but with flowers I was. It did help for sure.

I'm not having a problem with the set screws loosening. I was, but kept tightening them while the plates were hot, and it did the trick. They're stout AF now, even after outfitting with the leather. I'm sure you got plenty more squishes in than me though, so hopefully that doesn't become an issue down the road like it did for you. Thanks for that tip dude!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 23, 2017)

180g's of untrimmed(no fan leaves) indoor skywalker og lowers, like, super super lowers.
 

 
Around 15% not bad for untrimmed lowers eh? I'm stoked


----------



## fumble (Jan 23, 2017)

757growin said:


> Here's ya go. @doublejj recommended the 125 micron screen. I grabbed 4 myself.
> http://www.durokon.com/specialty-ag-tools/extraction-contraption/zenport-ec-101-plant-essence-lipid-oil-extraction-contraption


Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## TWS (Jan 23, 2017)

Duck !


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 23, 2017)

TWS said:


> Duck !


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## doublejj (Jan 25, 2017)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Wheres the 2017 show n tell?
> Good morning ladies, hoping to leave the cover off feb 1st.


I think were all gonna just ignore the next 4 years...just stay in 2016


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 25, 2017)

doublejj said:


> I think were all gonna just ignore the next 4 years...just stay in 2016


 what happened to Ruby i thought he was elected to be honorary mayor of the outdoor thread


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 25, 2017)

ncboy65 said:


> ah poor little fag boy. hahahahaha


no, i am bisexual. and a yoga instructor. i am a bisexual yoga instructor.

welcome, new member.


----------



## beachball (Jan 25, 2017)

Indeed, welcome.


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Jan 25, 2017)

What's up guys, happy late New Years!

Happy to say I'm finally gettin things goin after relaxing through the winter.

Here's what I got in the works rights now.

Just 21 auto mazars in 5 gallon smart pots in some soil I've used a few times now, gonna be feeding them with teas.

That's just what I got for a small late winter grow, not sure on my intentions yet for the rest of the year, but I got about 500 gallons of soil tarped up and another 150 in the pic, this will be the second time growing in this soil. 

Not too sure on how I should go about reusing it, was thinking of adding about 30% ewc and 30% rice hulls for now, any advice?


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Jan 25, 2017)

DblBrryInvestments said:


> What's up guys, happy late New Years!
> 
> Happy to say I'm finally gettin things goin after relaxing through the winter.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna be reusing soil this year to, my plan was just to use "subcools super soil recipe" on my old fox farm.. and maybe make the mix a little lighter than his recommendation? Hopefully some of the more experienced users who reuse soil regularly chime in with some advice! Best of luck this year!


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Jan 25, 2017)

ForeverGreen42 said:


> I'm gonna be reusing soil this year to, my plan was just to use "subcools super soil recipe" on my old fox farm.. and maybe make the mix a little lighter than his recommendation? Hopefully some of the more experienced users who reuse soil regularly chime in with some advice! Best of luck this year!



Literally all the soil you see in the smart pots was sub cools mix and have gone through a few auto grows just using teas.

My few yds of soil I got is LC's mix recipe #1 going on it's second run. 

Best of luck to you as well!


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Jan 25, 2017)

DblBrryInvestments said:


> Literally all the soil you see in the smart pots was sub cools mix and have gone through a few auto grows just using teas.
> 
> My few yds of soil I got is LC's mix recipe #1 going on it's second run.
> 
> Best of luck to you as well!


That's awesome man. So you liked using subs mix? If it worked well, are you going to use it again for your reused soil or why ask for opinions on what to do with the reused soil? I feel like I'm missing something here lol.


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Jan 25, 2017)

ForeverGreen42 said:


> That's awesome man. So you liked using subs mix? If it worked well, are you going to use it again for your reused soil or why ask for opinions on what to do with the reused soil? I feel like I'm missing something here lol.


Haha sorry for not being more clear. 

I didn't care much for the mix, it got the job done and that was it. I'd just prefer not to throw it out so I use it all for my autoflower grows throughout the year.

The soil that I am referring to reusing is the yd or 2 of the LCs mix recipe #1.

This will be my first time reusing soil, excluding all my super soil auto flowers that I feed with teas. Hope that cleared it up a bit.


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Jan 25, 2017)

DblBrryInvestments said:


> Haha sorry for not being more clear.
> 
> I didn't care much for the mix, it got the job done and that was it. I'd just prefer not to throw it out so I use it all for my autoflower grows throughout the year.
> 
> ...


Alright cool thanks man! Hope some people like @TWS , @doublejj & some of the other experienced veterans on here reply with some suggestions


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Jan 25, 2017)

ForeverGreen42 said:


> Alright cool thanks man! Hope some people like @TWS , @doublejj & some of the other experienced veterans on here reply with some suggestions


Hopefully, @TWS likes to fuck with me lol...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 25, 2017)

DblBrryInvestments said:


> Hopefully, @TWS likes to fuck with me lol...


Means he likes ya..he fks with everyone...lol..


----------



## TWS (Jan 26, 2017)

I won't be amending or spending big bucks on super soil . Will be starting with good soil and feeding Mr B's greens trees and the soil should stay alive and sustain a good nutrient level always . This way I harvest , rip the root ball out and replant. No soil swaps, salt lock outs or hot soils or cooking time.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 26, 2017)

Ill have to spend the off season looking more into soil structure and tea's. It confuses me.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 26, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Ill have to spend the off season looking more into soil structure and tea's. It confuses me.


It's dirt. It's just dirty. 
I'd like to switch to outdoor so I need to learn as well.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 26, 2017)

TWS said:


> I won't be amending or spending big bucks on super soil . Will be starting with good soil and feeding Mr B's greens trees and the soil should stay alive and sustain a good nutrient level always . This way I harvest , rip the root ball out and replant. No soil swaps, salt lock outs or hot soils or cooking time.


Even though i was pumping up that mr B's, we know dudes who have moved on to this:

And they say it works just as good. Just letting you know, but I personally haven't rocked the shit yet.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 26, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Even though i was pumping up that mr B's, we know dudes who have moved on to this:
> View attachment 3885445
> And they say it works just as good. Just letting you know, but I personally haven't rocked the shit yet.


The ingredients list is the shit man! It and a vegging blend are available on Amazon. What are people doing, amending their soil with like a cup to the cubic ft and then top dressing later?


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 26, 2017)

I've been using this one. Strong shit though and expensive.


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Jan 26, 2017)

Smidge34 said:


> I've been using this one but it's expensive. Strong shit though and expensive.
> View attachment 3885485


So what do you do, I'm confused......

Should I be turning my soil once a year and tossing a cup/cf, every few years, etc.?

That's where I'm lost, I don't want to throw a bunch of stuff in my soil, idk if I need to throw anything in there. This whole reusing soil is confusing lol. 

The only information available about it is found in 400 pg microbial books hahaha.


----------



## TWS (Jan 26, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


>


Blow a kiwi day ?


----------



## TWS (Jan 26, 2017)

DblBrryInvestments said:


> So what do you do, I'm confused......
> 
> Should I be turning my soil once a year and tossing a cup/cf, every few years, etc.?
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 26, 2017)

TWS said:


> Blow a kiwi day ?



That's new Zealand, idiot.

Boy, you sure are obsessed with guys and blow jobs, what's up with that?


Talking
While
Sucking


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 26, 2017)

Smidge34 said:


> The ingredients list is the shit man! It and a vegging blend are available on Amazon. What are people doing, amending their soil with like a cup to the cubic ft and then top dressing later?


Mainly top dressing. I do know this guy, he's an operator so he has all kinds of machinery to easily amend soil with, anyways, he said he mixed it into his soil at first, but he only feeds later with feeder teas. But that guy is a fucking prick and i haven't checked out his crop in a couple of years. I used to be part of his crop, and we used to pull 5lb + plants all day long, so the dude does know what he's talking about. But he's a greedy and paranoid dick, i want nothing to do with the guy anymore.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 26, 2017)

TWS said:


> I won't be amending or spending big bucks on super soil . Will be starting with good soil and feeding Mr B's greens trees and the soil should stay alive and sustain a good nutrient level always . This way I harvest , rip the root ball out and replant. No soil swaps, salt lock outs or hot soils or cooking time.


I did this exact thing, been watering with little bit of molasses to keep the soil alive. Plants seem to be beasting.


----------



## beachball (Jan 26, 2017)

All good info, thanks, even an old dog can learn sumpin new.


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Jan 26, 2017)

TWS said:


> I won't be amending or spending big bucks on super soil . Will be starting with good soil and feeding Mr B's greens trees and the soil should stay alive and sustain a good nutrient level always . This way I harvest , rip the root ball out and replant. No soil swaps, salt lock outs or hot soils or cooking time.


So you do not amend at all?
I used botanicare and FFOF while feeding teas/beneficials year.. think I'd get better results this coming year by amending the soil and letting it cook, or just sort of till it up then reuse it?

Was just reading through Jorge Cervantes talk about recycling soil. In the book he said recycling outdoors is much less problematic, but said using "as is" practically guarantees problems with pest and disease & recommends hot composting the soil for best results. What's your opinion on this?

I also remember @Joedank recommending to amend the soil with something (can't remember what) to kill soft bodies insects/larvae


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Smidge34 said:


> The ingredients list is the shit man! It and a vegging blend are available on Amazon. What are people doing, amending their soil with like a cup to the cubic ft and then top dressing later?


Just started using it last month, Home Depot stocks it. Which is good, b/c it's hard to find organic granule blends specifically formulated for flowering phase. For vegging I use Epsoma plant-tone, also on Amazon and HD. Sometimes I mix the 2.
Hope U have been well.!

BTW, I found and ran that old CCK strain from Dynasty. James Bean Co. still has them in stock.


----------



## TWS (Jan 26, 2017)

ForeverGreen42 said:


> So you do not amend at all?
> I used botanicare and FFOF while feeding teas/beneficials year.. think I'd get better results this coming year by amending the soil and letting it cook, or just sort of till it up then reuse it?
> 
> Was just reading through Jorge Cervantes talk about recycling soil. In the book he said recycling outdoors is much less problematic, but said using "as is" practically guarantees problems with pest and disease & recommends hot composting the soil for best results. What's your opinion on this?
> ...



You only need to amend your soil when you have depleted the nutrients . If you read the labels on these products they carry everything you would amend with plus mycos and bacteria. In the case of green trees as I have not read on the other product if you add once a week and the soil is never depleted and is always cooking or breaking down why would you need to amend and cook ? In essence you are constantly amending.


----------



## TWS (Jan 26, 2017)

I don't put much faith in ole Georgie.
You can catch pest or bad bacteria anytime using Organics weather you cook in a pile or your holes/pots.
The key is to keep up on the good bacteria which greentrees has as I'm sure with the other product . 
If you want to go any deeper into this read the 400 page book . Lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 26, 2017)

Joe was most likely talking about nematodes. As in micro heards and nematodes they occur in live soil naturally.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 26, 2017)

LITTLE pineapple express didnt stretch much but will make a nice seed mother plant. OTHER indica x females are starting to stretch some are starting to bud.seem to be getting more rain now at the end of the season.  p


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Jan 27, 2017)

TWS said:


> You only need to amend your soil when you have depleted the nutrients . If you read the labels on these products they carry everything you would amend with plus mycos and bacteria. In the case of green trees as I have not read on the other product if you add once a week and the soil is never depleted and is always cooking or breaking down why would you need to amend and cook ? In essence you are constantly amending.





TWS said:


> I don't put much faith in ole Georgie.
> You can catch pest or bad bacteria anytime using Organics weather you cook in a pile or your holes/pots.
> The key is to keep up on the good bacteria which greentrees has as I'm sure with the other product .
> If you want to go any deeper into this read the 400 page book . Lol


That makes sense, so essentially when using good, true organic nutrients loaded with beneficials/mycos throughout the plants life, you are constantly amending the soil/replenishing the nutrients so no point to take an extra step in actually amending the soil itself? Just trying to make sure I'm understanding correctly.


----------



## ncboy65 (Jan 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you're really losing it.


He's awesome isn't he? I'm glad you love our president.


----------



## ncboy65 (Jan 28, 2017)

TWS said:


> I'm not into killing animals .


Me either. I love animals. I would never kill anything unless I was eating it.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 29, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Im over buck and his continual racist shit is it all he ever wants to talk about ?
> 
> Im gonna go and lick my wifes pussy
> Shes white but its pink


Yeah for pussy!


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 29, 2017)

If GOD would have made any thing beater then pussy he would have keep it for him sealf.I love pussy there is nothing beater for a man then good clean eating pussy.LOL LOL KY.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 29, 2017)

They just had a big gay Republican ball in DC to celebrate trumps win... liberals also rarely fly the scummy confederate flag no less a Nazi flag. Both considered by most to be forms or racism or at least symbols of hate. Or by the ignorant a symbol of their heritage..


----------



## sandhill larry (Jan 29, 2017)

757growin said:


> They just had a big gay Republican ball in DC to celebrate trumps win... liberals also rarely fly the scummy confederate flag no less a Nazi flag. Both considered by most to be forms or racism or at least symbols of hate. Or by the ignorant a symbol of their heritage..


Pride of place is big in the south. I'm one of the ignorant ones who owned the Stars and Bars in my younger days, and I'm the furtherest thing from a racist you will ever see. I wouldn't think of flying it today.


When my neighbors talk white/black issues, I remind them we all came from Africa. Some just left sooner than others.


----------



## ncboy65 (Jan 29, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well i guess I will drop some pics before i go to bed. Loving my macro got here wendsday
> Larry BView attachment 3668753
> Nibiru
> View attachment 3668754
> ...


beautiful work and super doooooper glass bro


----------



## beachball (Jan 29, 2017)

Yo TWS! off shores blowing all over, Rincon offering tastey barrels ... manana dawn patrol .
BB


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 30, 2017)

Flowering where im from can only.mean one thing..almost time for you big boys of growing to get you outdoor going 
Black dog/hso seeds


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 30, 2017)

Daaaaamn Ruby. That looks nice. I wish mine were at that stage. I'm still getting the Manifolds going. I kinda miss the excitement of watching the buds blooming.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 30, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Daaaaamn Ruby. That looks nice. I wish mine were at that stage. I'm still getting the Manifolds going. I kinda miss the excitement of watching the buds blooming.


Shes an early flower mate for sure it goes 8 weeks hso say it did reveg slightly how ever when i first put it out but my others didnt so shes definitely a quick turner


----------



## sauceulike (Jan 30, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Flowering where im from can only.mean one thing..almost time for you big boys of growing to get you outdoor going
> Black dog/hso seeds
> View attachment 3888701


Nice to see you have the Black Dog going.I have a pack and will be watching to see how yours turn out!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 30, 2017)

sauceulike said:


> Nice to see you have the Black Dog going.I have a pack and will be watching to see how yours turn out!


cheers bro all I remind ppl of is it went through a slight reveg but im sure its gonna finish gd...week 2 of flower right now


----------



## ncboy65 (Jan 30, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Took a couple shots while i was pollinating yesterdayView attachment 3710258


what kind of lens and camera is that? and when you reply how do I read it?


----------



## ncboy65 (Jan 30, 2017)

jacrispy said:


> i had some droopy branches & found these ..borer beetle worms?
> ive cut off the infected branches &View attachment 3711844ive put d.earth down.
> should i go back tomarrow & burn em with fire?


those BASTARDS!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 30, 2017)

ncboy65 said:


> what kind of lens and camera is that? and when you reply how do I read it?


That was shot with a nikon d7000 with a nikkor 105mm macro lens and thanks


----------



## ncboy65 (Jan 31, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> That was shot with a nikon d7000 with a nikkor 105mm macro lens and thanks


did you use a tripod? did you stack? what were your camera settings? Thank you very much. I have the same lens my camera is a D5300 but I have that lens. Did you do any editing? You have talent.


----------



## ncboy65 (Jan 31, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> That was shot with a nikon d7000 with a nikkor 105mm macro lens and thanks


One more question if you don't mind. What kind of lighting was used? WOW!


----------



## TWS (Feb 1, 2017)

ncboy65 said:


> He's awesome isn't he? I'm glad you love our president.


@ # 45


----------



## Justin-case (Feb 1, 2017)

TWS said:


> @ # 45



Still on turtle mode


----------



## GreenThumby (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm glad to see other people using Espoma Bio-tone and the Dr. Earth Flower girl. That's all I use to ammend and top dress with. Sometimes I spice things up with Maxsea.


----------



## sauceulike (Feb 1, 2017)

GreenThumby said:


> I'm glad to see other people using Espoma Bio-tone and the Dr. Earth Flower girl. That's all I use to ammend and top dress with. Sometimes I spice things up with Maxsea.


I'm thinking about about adding a cup or two of this to each of my outdoor plots a couple months in advance of the growing season.Maybe a little Maxsea later in the season since I already have it on hand.Im  a little concerned about critters digging my holes up since the ingredients list contains bone and blood meal.Any experience with this? My girls will be caged but sometimes those little basterds are relentless!


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 1, 2017)

sauceulike said:


> I'm thinking about about adding a cup or two of this to each of my outdoor plots a couple months in advance of the growing season.Maybe a little Maxsea later in the season since I already have it on hand.Im View attachment 3890905 a little concerned about critters digging my holes up since the ingredients list contains bone and blood meal.Any experience with this? My girls will be caged but sometimes those little basterds are relentless!


you get gophers? wire across the bottom of the hole should help before you pack your soil in?


----------



## ncboy65 (Feb 1, 2017)

Justin-case said:


> That's new Zealand, idiot.
> 
> Boy, you sure are obsessed with guys and blow jobs, what's up with that?
> 
> ...


THIS MAN IS A TRUE AMERICAN HERO. LONG LIVE TRUMP!


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 1, 2017)

Looks like Larry has the blues. {My 3 Down Under Dank strains}

Blue Shiva X Blue Shark.



Blue Berry X Shark Shock.



Powernap X Sinmint Cookies.


----------



## sauceulike (Feb 1, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> you get gophers? wire across the bottom of the hole should help before you pack your soil in?


We have raccoons and opussums around here.Both like to dig and both are scavengers.They can smell the blood/bone meal,fish emulsion or any other stinky smelling amendments from a long ways off.Its like ringing a dinner bell for those little shits.I have had issues in the past that's why thinking maybe if I add way ahead of the start to the season the odor will have time to mellow and maybe not have any issues.


----------



## ncboy65 (Feb 1, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Happy Saturday all. FUCK a snake, any snake.
> View attachment 3738956 View attachment 3738957 View attachment 3738958 View attachment 3738959


Sounds much better when you don't curse. Can you not say. I hate snakes any snakes. Why curse. Never understood that?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2017)

Maybe I like to say fuck


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2017)

Keep that political SHIT over where it belongs on the politics section.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2017)

And if you don't like to hear curse words I suggest you find somewhere else to hang out, this is supposed to be for adults....better yet, click ignore on my name and you wont see any of it. I've already done the same for you with your political posts on a motherfucking cannabis forum...good day


----------



## eddy600 (Feb 1, 2017)

^^^ dont feed the trools


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 1, 2017)

sauceulike said:


> We have raccoons and opussums around here.Both like to dig and both are scavengers.They can smell the blood/bone meal,fish emulsion or any other stinky smelling amendments from a long ways off.Its like ringing a dinner bell for those little shits.I have had issues in the past that's why thinking maybe if I add way ahead of the start to the season the odor will have time to mellow and maybe not have any issues.


gd thinking bud..i only mentioned the gophers cos ive seen a few over there go under a plant and destroy a 5 lber easy other than that I don't have any worthwhile info I can give as I live in aust


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 1, 2017)

I think its time we started a 2017 guys?? trumps in the blm is simmering aussies are flowering how about it?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 1, 2017)

don't say the word racists,refugees or blm on riu...woops I just did
gotta go lock myself in my concrete bunker


----------



## TWS (Feb 2, 2017)

sauceulike said:


> We have raccoons and opussums around here.Both like to dig and both are scavengers.They can smell the blood/bone meal,fish emulsion or any other stinky smelling amendments from a long ways off.Its like ringing a dinner bell for those little shits.I have had issues in the past that's why thinking maybe if I add way ahead of the start to the season the odor will have time to mellow and maybe not have any issues.


Good call . The main reason is to let them root around and find out there is nothing there for them and to get tired of digging it up.


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 3, 2017)

@ruby fruit, you need to get the OS&T2017 up and running soon man.


----------



## TWS (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## doublejj (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Feb 4, 2017)

doublejj said:


>


Just heard them for the first time a few weeks ago. Good stuff


----------



## doublejj (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## doublejj (Feb 5, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Just heard them for the first time a few weeks ago. Good stuff


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Feb 5, 2017)

Has anyone here ordered from Barney's Farm?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Has anyone here ordered from Barney's Farm?


Only pineapple chunk for my 2 cents


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Feb 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Only pineapple chunk for my 2 cents


I was talking about ordering directly from them.


----------



## jacrispy (Feb 5, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Has anyone here ordered from Barney's Farm?


peppermint kush &
dr.grinspoon.
pk was really good & im saving the grinspoon for when i get bored.


----------



## jacrispy (Feb 5, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> I was talking about ordering directly from them.


oh no i ordered through someone else.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> I was talking about ordering directly from them.


Sorry


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

jacrispy said:


> oh no i ordered through someone else.


Sorry as well


----------



## beachball (Feb 24, 2017)

Today I am a Granpa! Healthy baby boy!


----------



## beachball (Feb 24, 2017)

Just saw a report about L.A.'s dispensaries. Of the 14 surveyed 92% had pesticides and or fungicide on the samples taken. One would even turn into hydrogen cyanide when burned. I never have bought from a California dispensary and just once in Colorado.


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 24, 2017)

beachball said:


> Today I am a Granpa! Healthy baby boy!


Congratulation BB.


----------



## fumble (Feb 25, 2017)

beachball said:


> Today I am a Granpa! Healthy baby boy!


Awesome! Congratulations BB


----------



## beachball (Feb 25, 2017)

fumble said:


> Awesome! Congratulations BB


Thanks everyone! The little guy is doing well and so is his mother. We are very fortunate people to have this baby come into our lives. Let's all have a great and productive year.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 25, 2017)

beachball said:


> Thanks everyone! The little guy is doing well and so is his mother. We are very fortunate people to have this baby come into our lives. Let's all have a great and productive year.


Congrats pop !


----------



## beachball (Feb 26, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Congrats pop !


Thanks Ruby, I appreciate your kindness and enjoy your posts too. One day me and the Missus will tour your part of the world. It is a dream of mine to go to Australia and NZ....maybe even Tasmania, I saw bits of it in the Movie "Lion". A great flick by the way. What interests me most is the Nature aspect of that area, so different in many ways from ours. Beautiful yet austere.


----------



## jacrispy (Feb 26, 2017)

a dozen incredible bulk & a dozen peppermint kush chilling under a 315


----------



## 757growin (Feb 26, 2017)

Got a new spot to rock this year


----------



## 757growin (Feb 26, 2017)

beachball said:


> Thanks Ruby, I appreciate your kindness and enjoy your posts too. One day me and the Missus will tour your part of the world. It is a dream of mine to go to Australia and NZ....maybe even Tasmania, I saw bits of it in the Movie "Lion". A great flick by the way. What interests me most is the Nature aspect of that area, so different in many ways from ours. Beautiful yet austere.


I just saw a special on australia. There is like 60 kind of kangaroo. Some even live in freaking trees. I was blown away.


----------



## eddy600 (Feb 26, 2017)

I'M putting together my outdoor grow now,i plan on growing threw a few screens to hold the plants in place.How far above should i put the second screen from the first?


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 4, 2017)

These seeds were planted in 2016, . . . . .

Ass Cheese from my Spring Crop.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Mar 4, 2017)

757growin said:


> Got a new spot to rock this year
> 
> View attachment 3894962 View attachment 3894964


Nice spot there


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2017)

How does it smell? I have noticed that the same plants will smell different depending on the time of year they are grown.

The giant malawi bush even had different smelling flowers on the same plant!


----------



## 757growin (Mar 4, 2017)

Mohican said:


> How does it smell? I have noticed that the same plants will smell different depending on the time of year they are grown.
> 
> The giant malawi bush even had different smelling flowers on the same plant!


I have found the smells change to mo. Glad i wasnt imagining it.


----------



## marcospartida (Aug 18, 2018)

420mon said:


> Dos si dos, she smells very sweet n skunky, choped a smaller one a week or two ago and the bag has a very sweet smell. Great for personal, not enough yield.
> 
> View attachment 3671436 View attachment 3671437 View attachment 3671438 View attachment 3671439


I did a few dos-si-do this year .I hope I have da real deal


----------



## vino4russ (Aug 20, 2018)

Maroc frosting up nicely.


----------



## Chizzarules (Aug 22, 2018)

So I used to have a greenhouse but it collapsed going into the winter. In early February we had a bit of a warm spell so I decided to go out and take apart the greenhouse and bring it to the town dump. I ended up finding this little bastard growing underneath one of the soles panels in my recycled soil pile from the previous season. 

I put her under T5's and LED's until May in my own soil recipe. Everything is organic and I usually let my soil sit for minimum two months. This soil is about a year old and has been kicking ass. 

She is most likely a hybrid between Aurora Indica and Kaya Gold. I did have some bagseed that ended up male but I was hoping I got them early enough. I have only seen a few immature seeds out of a few pounds so It doesn't bug me.


----------



## vino4russ (Aug 28, 2018)

Maroc getting really frosty...about 5 weeks to go.


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 29, 2019)

HEY MR HEAD 


THE MAPLE LEAFS SUCK!


----------



## Purpnugz (Mar 29, 2019)

Any ideas on how to rationalize these soil mediums and amendments to make a decent mix???


----------



## Purpnugz (Mar 29, 2019)

Some amendments and nutrients...


----------



## vino4russ (Apr 1, 2019)

vino4russ said:


> Maroc getting really frosty...about 5 weeks to go.View attachment 4188746


Very good strain, a bit trippy, great floral flavor.


----------

